# Weight Watchers Chat - Part II



## robinb

Hi there!  This thread is intended for people who are following Weight  Watchers, but everyone is welcome.  Many times I have come home from a  meeting itching to "talk" to someone else about what was said in the  meeting or maybe share tips or my leader's recipe of the day.  I thought  it could be a place to hang out, discuss the meeting topic of the week,  share recipes and goals and what ever else comes to mind.

This is a continuation of this thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2405181


----------



## mrzrich

Yeah! Here We are!  

All feel free to join us!


----------



## dthogue

Woo Hoo - New Thread!

I'm so glad I stopped in before going to bed.  I've had a terrible evening, eating everything in sight - I was ready to throw in the towel, but thanks to my amazing friends here and your supportive words, I am going to bed, erasing the mistakes of today (huge piece of chocolate cake with pb icing among the many) and will wake up feeling better about myself in the morning.

I will be up at 4:45am ready to do my 4 mile run - although it will be on the treadmill, it will be done by 6am.  Tomorrow WILL BE a better day!

Thanks again to all the amazing ladies here - together we will succeed!


----------



## robinb

Way to go Tammy!  

BTW, I started Week 2 in the C25K program today.  Week 1 was really easy and I thought ... how hard could running 90 seconds be over only 60?  Not too hard, but I was a clock watcher toward the end of each running section *sigh*.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Way to go Tammy!
> 
> BTW, I started Week 2 in the C25K program today.  Week 1 was really easy and I thought ... how hard could running 90 seconds be over only 60?  Not too hard, but I was a clock watcher toward the end of each running section *sigh*.



Good job.  Before you know it, you'll think the 90 second run is easy, too!


----------



## cepmom

yay! new thread! yesterday was a good day for me...followed Simply Filling but I still tracked the points of what I did eat just to compare. At the end of the day I had 3 daily points left over and didn't really fell deprived at all (although I did have school last night so not being able to eat for 5 hours helped me not to "pick" the night away) So far the scale looks better than yesterday but I am still up from my binge a few weeks ago...it's getting there! I will go to my weigh in today and face the scale even though it will show a gain from my last official weigh in...this is something I still struggle with even though I know better 





dthogue said:


> Woo Hoo - New Thread!
> 
> I'm so glad I stopped in before going to bed.  I've had a terrible evening, eating everything in sight - I was ready to throw in the towel, but thanks to my amazing friends here and your supportive words, I am going to bed, erasing the mistakes of today (huge piece of chocolate cake with pb icing among the many) and will wake up feeling better about myself in the morning.
> 
> I will be up at 4:45am ready to do my 4 mile run - although it will be on the treadmill, it will be done by 6am.  Tomorrow WILL BE a better day!
> 
> Thanks again to all the amazing ladies here - together we will succeed!



Ahhh! 4:45??!!  that's dedication girl!! I've been up at 5:00 before to get to the gym, but if the clock says 4-anything, I'm not gettin up 

hope today is better for you


----------



## dthogue

robinb said:


> Way to go Tammy!
> 
> BTW, I started Week 2 in the C25K program today.  Week 1 was really easy and I thought ... how hard could running 90 seconds be over only 60?  Not too hard, but I was a clock watcher toward the end of each running section *sigh*.



Great job Robin!! I just loved the C25K program!


----------



## dthogue

Just reporting in to be held accountable - Even though the sun is not shining, its rainy, dreary and cold here today - I did get up this morning and got my run in - although on the treadmill.

I am feeling much better about myself today - it WILL be a good day and I will continue on this weight loss adventure (or is that a roller coaster these days )

Have a GREAT day everyone!


----------



## dthogue

Sandi said:


> Good job.  Before you know it, you'll think the 90 second run is easy, too!



Good Morning Sandi,

Ohh your trip is so close - I am jealous - we have 4 months til our next trip!  When do you leave?


----------



## cepmom

robinb said:


> Way to go Tammy!
> 
> BTW, I started Week 2 in the C25K program today.  Week 1 was really easy and I thought ... how hard could running 90 seconds be over only 60?  Not too hard, but I was a clock watcher toward the end of each running section *sigh*.


you'll get there!! In no time you'll be finished with C25K and wonder how you ever thought running for 90 seconds was hard when you are now running 3.1 miles!


----------



## sjms71

Good Morning!!  Woohoo a new thread   Weigh in for me later this morning will see how the bad weekend and birthday celebration plays out.  You all rock with all this running and C25k training!


----------



## Twingle

Yay for a new thread!  Thanks for the well wishes for my daughter - once we got her settled and on pain meds, she was golden.   Her twin and her older brother were a mess though, they did *not* do well with the accident and then the ambulance taking mom and sister away.  But, everyone is on the mend, and I'm hoping to have a way less exciting life for a bit.

I have awesome news to share!  My DH, while a good, good, man, is super duper cheap.  It was a struggle to get him to understand that we did indeed have the money for me to join WW, and joining our local gym was out of the question.  There was simply no way he would agree to it, when I have access to exercise videos and can walk/run outside.  I found out yesterday, that one of my very best friends convinced him to barter with her - she needed a drain field modification (hubby is a Soil Scientist) and she offered to pay my initiation fees and six months at the gym in exchange for his work - AND HE AGREED!  So, last night I did 25 laps in the pool with my friend, and I'm going to a Zumba class today!  Very excited about this!

Hope everyone has a gread day - I'm excited about the new thread!


----------



## sjms71

Twingle said:


> Yay for a new thread!  Thanks for the well wishes for my daughter - once we got her settled and on pain meds, she was golden.   Her twin and her older brother were a mess though, they did *not* do well with the accident and then the ambulance taking mom and sister away.  But, everyone is on the mend, and I'm hoping to have a way less exciting life for a bit.
> 
> I have awesome news to share!  My DH, while a good, good, man, is super duper cheap.  It was a struggle to get him to understand that we did indeed have the money for me to join WW, and joining our local gym was out of the question.  There was simply no way he would agree to it, when I have access to exercise videos and can walk/run outside.  I found out yesterday, that one of my very best friends convinced him to barter with her - she needed a drain field modification (hubby is a Soil Scientist) and she offered to pay my initiation fees and six months at the gym in exchange for his work - AND HE AGREED!  So, last night I did 25 laps in the pool with my friend, and I'm going to a Zumba class today!  Very excited about this!
> 
> Hope everyone has a gread day - I'm excited about the new thread!



Awesome!  Swimming is really good exercise and it's so fun.  Let us know how you like your Zumba class.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I'm here! Thank you so much for all the support. I know in my head we all have bad weeks, but it's easy to feel like you're the only one! And I hope everyone will continue to post their successes, too, because it helps to see that while I'm having a bad week, someone is having a good one! 

Tonight we have an Open House at ds's school, which means we have to go right from work to be in his homeroom at 6pm. It's over at 8, so we won't get home until about 9. I plan to have dinner after I get home, but I know I'll get hungry. I packed a banana and a lemon mousse pie bar to eat in the car, so hopefully that will get me through. 

My eating plan for the day:

Breakfast -- fresh pineapple 0, WW yogurt 2, banana nut muffin 3
Lunch -- turkey medallions w/cranberry dinner 5, Colby cheezits 3, cucumbers 0, peppers 0, baby carrots 0, fresh dates 0
Snacks -- Orange 0, grapes 0, apple 0, Babybel Light 1, banana 0, WW lemon mousse pie bar 2
Dinner -- garlic chicken eggrolls dinner 9, ice cream treat 3

Total: 28

I will eat the snacks as I want them, and I like having a spare point in case I end up having a little chocolate treat. I may not eat all the fruit/veggies, but I brought it all with me so I have the option. I don't want to be so hungry I end up eating something that will blow my points for the day. 

Maria


----------



## DVCBELLE

Twingle said:


> Yay for a new thread!  Thanks for the well wishes for my daughter - once we got her settled and on pain meds, she was golden.   Her twin and her older brother were a mess though, they did *not* do well with the accident and then the ambulance taking mom and sister away.  But, everyone is on the mend, and I'm hoping to have a way less exciting life for a bit.
> 
> I have awesome news to share!  My DH, while a good, good, man, is super duper cheap.  It was a struggle to get him to understand that we did indeed have the money for me to join WW, and joining our local gym was out of the question.  There was simply no way he would agree to it, when I have access to exercise videos and can walk/run outside.  I found out yesterday, that one of my very best friends convinced him to barter with her - she needed a drain field modification (hubby is a Soil Scientist) and she offered to pay my initiation fees and six months at the gym in exchange for his work - AND HE AGREED!  So, last night I did 25 laps in the pool with my friend, and I'm going to a Zumba class today!  Very excited about this!
> 
> Hope everyone has a gread day - I'm excited about the new thread!


That is awesome and she is a good friend!!!


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> Good Morning Sandi,
> 
> Ohh your trip is so close - I am jealous - we have 4 months til our next trip!  When do you leave?



My plan is to leave my office at noon tomorrow and then our flight takes off at 3:30.  I've been coming into the office by about 6:30 every day this week, then leaving at 6:30 or so, and it's really draining me.  I have a Public Hearing in a couple of hours (so why am I posting here?) and two other big projects that will be wrapped up today.  Of course people "had" to see me tomorrow, so hopefully when I kick them out of my office at noon, life will be in vacation mode quickly.  Getting there . . .


----------



## mrsschlep

yay for the new thread... i know i just joined in last week but i'm so glad i did 

so i must confess that i did take 1 bite of a donut yesterday... and it was disgusting! blech! and i threw out what ever was left over... 

I made Crock Pot Chicken Taco Chili last night from skinny taste... it was so yummy!!! we will def be having this again! 5pp per serving! 

Twingle... that is great!! Have fun! 
We have a Y membership but we don't use it nearly as much as we should... with 3 kids in baseball and softball... plays and singing lessons and gymnastics... it's so hard to find time for myself...

Good luck to all the weigh ins coming up... mine's tomorrow morning. Hoping to undo some of my binging that happened last week and get back to my original first 5 pounds... this week has been my best tracking week yet!


----------



## vickalamode

Hey everyone 

DBF made a corned beef last night...used 7 of my WP. Boo! I'm trying to not use them all up this week because I want to see the scale show me the 170's at my next WI! Less than 1.5lbs for that to happen so I'm hoping I can do it! 

My new favorite snack that I've been making lately if anyone is interested is roasted/broiled sugar snap peas.

I just buy the frozen ones at the store, steam them in the microwave, then put them in a dish sprayed with a little olive oil, salt and pepper and put them in the broiler so they get a little crunchy. I even topped them with a little bit of fat free mozzarella which got nice and bubbly under the broiler. Yum! Only like 1-2pp with the oil and cheese.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> My plan is to leave my office at noon tomorrow and then our flight takes off at 3:30.  I've been coming into the office by about 6:30 every day this week, then leaving at 6:30 or so, and it's really draining me.  I have a Public Hearing in a couple of hours (so why am I posting here?) and two other big projects that will be wrapped up today.  Of course people "had" to see me tomorrow, so hopefully when I kick them out of my office at noon, life will be in vacation mode quickly.  Getting there . . .



I am so excited for you, we will miss you so hope you can check in while there. 



mrsschlep said:


> yay for the new thread... i know i just joined in last week but i'm so glad i did
> 
> so i must confess that i did take 1 bite of a donut yesterday... and it was disgusting! blech! and i threw out what ever was left over...
> 
> I made Crock Pot Chicken Taco Chili last night from skinny taste... it was so yummy!!! we will def be having this again! 5pp per serving!
> 
> Twingle... that is great!! Have fun!
> We have a Y membership but we don't use it nearly as much as we should... with 3 kids in baseball and softball... plays and singing lessons and gymnastics... it's so hard to find time for myself...
> 
> Good luck to all the weigh ins coming up... mine's tomorrow morning. Hoping to undo some of my binging that happened last week and get back to my original first 5 pounds... this week has been my best tracking week yet!



Yeah, you didn't like the donut .  



vickalamode said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> DBF made a corned beef last night...used 7 of my WP. Boo! I'm trying to not use them all up this week because I want to see the scale show me the 170's at my next WI! Less than 1.5lbs for that to happen so I'm hoping I can do it!
> 
> My new favorite snack that I've been making lately if anyone is interested is roasted/broiled sugar snap peas.
> 
> I just buy the frozen ones at the store, steam them in the microwave, then put them in a dish sprayed with a little olive oil, salt and pepper and put them in the broiler so they get a little crunchy. I even topped them with a little bit of fat free mozzarella which got nice and bubbly under the broiler. Yum! Only like 1-2pp with the oil and cheese.



That sounds so good.  I am buying some this week and trying it.


----------



## sjms71

So, you all know I ate everything that wasn't nailed down over last weekend and then there was my birthday dinner on Tuesday (which we NEVER go out to eat during the week). I am actually down .2.  So, with that said I will take it cause in all honesty it should have been way worse.


----------



## cepmom

hi everyone
back from WI and I am down 2.6 since my weigh in last Saturday! (I have to WI for work also and the deadline was last Saturday, so I weighed while at work last Saturday) I am only up 1 lb now from before I went on my feedy frenzy. 

This just further proves that my home scale is evil...last Sat I weighed at home right before I left for work, then at work and the difference between the 2 scales was only .2. Today I weighed at home then at my meeting and the difference between the 2 scales was 1.8 lbs  I am going to take the battery out of it and stop using it from now on! Dh uses it to weigh his luggage when he travels, otherwise I'd just throw it out

I am really hoping to get back to my comfort zone before we head to Disney in May. We are not on the dining plan, however I expect to have some sort of gain that week so I want to be at a comfortable weight so the gain doesn't throw me too far off course.

Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> So, you all know I ate everything that wasn't nailed down over last weekend and then there was my birthday dinner on Tuesday (which we NEVER go out to eat during the week). I am actually down .2.  So, with that said I will take it cause in all honesty it should have been way worse.



 way to go!!


----------



## girli565

Last night I made the arroz con pollo from skinnytaste.com

It was AMAZING!! I'm cuban and it's hard for me to like any arroz con pollo dish that's not my moms. But this one is so yummy. I can't believe it's only 8pts per serving. I did use a small can of tomato sauce and used chicken stock instead of water, this only added 3pts to the whole recipe (67pts for the whole pot, which is about 8.5 per serving) so just to be safe I made it 9pts per serving. 

Tomorrow I'm making the chicken sausage pasta, but i'm substituting spinach for escarole because my Publix didn't have it when I went yesterday.


----------



## ski_mom

Chicken Cheesy Casserole

3 boned and skinned chicken breasts -- cut up
10 3/4 ounces healthy request cream of mushroom -- 1 can
10 3/4 ounces healthy request cream of celery -- 1 can
1 cup lowfat cheddar cheese
8 ounces noodles -- 1 package creamette
1 cup skim milk

Place noodles on the bottom of a casserole dish. Place chicken on top. Mix the 2 soups together with the milk and pour over the chicken and noodles and top with cheese. Bake for 25-30 min at 350ºF.
Add veggies to this like broccoli, cauliflower, carrots etc, and maybe add a bit of water to compensate for the added bulk 
__________________


Question about the recipe you posted DVCBelle -

Do you just put the noodles on the bottom of the casserole dish uncooked?  Or do you cook them first?  Same question about the chicken?  Just put in on the noodles uncooked?

As you can tell, I need step-by-step directions!  I'm very cooking ability challenged! 

I think it sounds great and something the whole family would love, so I want to try it soon!!


----------



## cepmom

Twingle said:


> Yay for a new thread!  Thanks for the well wishes for my daughter - once we got her settled and on pain meds, she was golden.   Her twin and her older brother were a mess though, they did *not* do well with the accident and then the ambulance taking mom and sister away.  But, everyone is on the mend, and I'm hoping to have a way less exciting life for a bit.
> 
> I have awesome news to share!  My DH, while a good, good, man, is super duper cheap.  It was a struggle to get him to understand that we did indeed have the money for me to join WW, and joining our local gym was out of the question.  There was simply no way he would agree to it, when I have access to exercise videos and can walk/run outside.  I found out yesterday, that one of my very best friends convinced him to barter with her - she needed a drain field modification (hubby is a Soil Scientist) and she offered to pay my initiation fees and six months at the gym in exchange for his work - AND HE AGREED!  So, last night I did 25 laps in the pool with my friend, and I'm going to a Zumba class today!  Very excited about this!
> 
> Hope everyone has a gread day - I'm excited about the new thread!



glad your DD is ok! Enjoy your gym time...you deserve it so I'm glad you found a way to make it work!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm here! Thank you so much for all the support. I know in my head we all have bad weeks, but it's easy to feel like you're the only one! And I hope everyone will continue to post their successes, too, because it helps to see that while I'm having a bad week, someone is having a good one!
> 
> Tonight we have an Open House at ds's school, which means we have to go right from work to be in his homeroom at 6pm. It's over at 8, so we won't get home until about 9. I plan to have dinner after I get home, but I know I'll get hungry. I packed a banana and a lemon mousse pie bar to eat in the car, so hopefully that will get me through.
> 
> My eating plan for the day:
> 
> Breakfast -- fresh pineapple 0, WW yogurt 2, banana nut muffin 3
> Lunch -- turkey medallions w/cranberry dinner 5, Colby cheezits 3, cucumbers 0, peppers 0, baby carrots 0, fresh dates 0
> Snacks -- Orange 0, grapes 0, apple 0, Babybel Light 1, banana 0, WW lemon mousse pie bar 2
> Dinner -- garlic chicken eggrolls dinner 9, ice cream treat 3
> 
> Total: 28
> 
> I will eat the snacks as I want them, and I like having a spare point in case I end up having a little chocolate treat. I may not eat all the fruit/veggies, but I brought it all with me so I have the option. I don't want to be so hungry I end up eating something that will blow my points for the day.
> 
> Maria




sounds like a good plan!



Sandi said:


> My plan is to leave my office at noon tomorrow and then our flight takes off at 3:30.  I've been coming into the office by about 6:30 every day this week, then leaving at 6:30 or so, and it's really draining me.  I have a Public Hearing in a couple of hours (so why am I posting here?) and two other big projects that will be wrapped up today.  Of course people "had" to see me tomorrow, so hopefully when I kick them out of my office at noon, life will be in vacation mode quickly.  Getting there . . .




have an awesome trip!!


mrsschlep said:


> yay for the new thread... i know i just joined in last week but i'm so glad i did
> 
> so i must confess that i did take 1 bite of a donut yesterday... and it was disgusting! blech! and i threw out what ever was left over...
> 
> I made Crock Pot Chicken Taco Chili last night from skinny taste... it was so yummy!!! we will def be having this again! 5pp per serving!
> 
> Twingle... that is great!! Have fun!
> We have a Y membership but we don't use it nearly as much as we should... with 3 kids in baseball and softball... plays and singing lessons and gymnastics... it's so hard to find time for myself...
> 
> Good luck to all the weigh ins coming up... mine's tomorrow morning. Hoping to undo some of my binging that happened last week and get back to my original first 5 pounds... this week has been my best tracking week yet!



yay for throwing the donut away! That's awesome! good luck tomorrow!



vickalamode said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> DBF made a corned beef last night...used 7 of my WP. Boo! I'm trying to not use them all up this week because I want to see the scale show me the 170's at my next WI! Less than 1.5lbs for that to happen so I'm hoping I can do it!
> 
> My new favorite snack that I've been making lately if anyone is interested is roasted/broiled sugar snap peas.
> 
> I just buy the frozen ones at the store, steam them in the microwave, then put them in a dish sprayed with a little olive oil, salt and pepper and put them in the broiler so they get a little crunchy. I even topped them with a little bit of fat free mozzarella which got nice and bubbly under the broiler. Yum! Only like 1-2pp with the oil and cheese.



sounds delicious! You can get to 170's this week!!!


----------



## girli565

ski_mom said:


> Chicken Cheesy Casserole
> 
> 3 boned and skinned chicken breasts -- cut up
> 10 3/4 ounces healthy request cream of mushroom -- 1 can
> 10 3/4 ounces healthy request cream of celery -- 1 can
> 1 cup lowfat cheddar cheese
> 8 ounces noodles -- 1 package creamette
> 1 cup skim milk
> 
> Place noodles on the bottom of a casserole dish. Place chicken on top. Mix the 2 soups together with the milk and pour over the chicken and noodles and top with cheese. Bake for 25-30 min at 350ºF.
> Add veggies to this like broccoli, cauliflower, carrots etc, and maybe add a bit of water to compensate for the added bulk
> __________________
> 
> 
> Question about the recipe you posted DVCBelle -
> 
> Do you just put the noodles on the bottom of the casserole dish uncooked?  Or do you cook them first?  Same question about the chicken?  Just put in on the noodles uncooked?
> 
> As you can tell, I need step-by-step directions!  I'm very cooking ability challenged!
> 
> I think it sounds great and something the whole family would love, so I want to try it soon!!


Is creamette a regular pasta or an egg noodle type pasta? 8oz is a whole package? usually a whole package is a pound of pasta.


----------



## mackeysmom

My sister (who is also on WW) got roped into hosting an Arbonne party last night.  She was putting out a bunch of "finger foods" and asked if I would make some sort of hot dip.    I had two goals with the dip  - keep in low in points, and make it with things I already had at home.  I wound up with a yummy recipe. 

I cooked one large box of frozen creamed spinach (8 points), chopped in a can of artichoke hearts (0 points), mixed in 1/4 cup each of fat free sour cream and fat free ricotta cheese (1 point each).  Topped it with a little part skim mozzarella cheese (2 points) and stuck it under the broiler until the mozz. was bubbly.   

12 points for the whole thing (filled up a pan the size of a pie plate) and I put it on a platter with a box of the Special K whole grain crackers (3 points for 24).   

Everybody liked it - there wasn't any left - nobody even knew that it was a "diet" dish.  But it was nice to know that I could treat myself and still stay on program at the same time.


----------



## cepmom

mackeysmom said:


> My sister (who is also on WW) got roped into hosting an Arbonne party last night.  She was putting out a bunch of "finger foods" and asked if I would make some sort of hot dip.    I had two goals with the dip  - keep in low in points, and make it with things I already had at home.  I wound up with a yummy recipe.
> 
> I cooked one large box of frozen creamed spinach (8 points), chopped in a can of artichoke hearts (0 points), mixed in 1/4 cup each of fat free sour cream and fat free ricotta cheese (1 point each).  Topped it with a little part skim mozzarella cheese (2 points) and stuck it under the broiler until the mozz. was bubbly.
> 
> 12 points for the whole thing (filled up a pan the size of a pie plate) and I put it on a platter with a box of the Special K whole grain crackers (3 points for 24).
> 
> Everybody liked it - there wasn't any left - nobody even knew that it was a "diet" dish.  But it was nice to know that I could treat myself and still stay on program at the same time.



this sounds really good...I love spinach and artichoke dip but the points are just soooo high that I rarely eat it anymore. I think I'll try this soon


----------



## DVCBELLE

ski_mom said:


> Chicken Cheesy Casserole
> 
> 
> Question about the recipe you posted DVCBelle -
> 
> Do you just put the noodles on the bottom of the casserole dish uncooked?  Or do you cook them first?  Same question about the chicken?  Just put in on the noodles uncooked?
> 
> As you can tell, I need step-by-step directions!  I'm very cooking ability challenged!
> 
> I think it sounds great and something the whole family would love, so I want to try it soon!!



I did not cook anything!!  That is what made it so easy!!  I made it in a 9x12 dish - but I would think it would work well in a round dish.  





girli565 said:


> Is creamette a regular pasta or an egg noodle type pasta? 8oz is a whole package? usually a whole package is a pound of pasta.



I used the yolk-free noodle style broad pasta - store generic - it was in a 12 oz bag and I only used about 2/3 of the bag.  It was a good amount of pasta! I didn't plan out how much to use - I just layered the bottom of the 9x12 dish and it worked out to the 8 oz. - I guess that is why they said that much!!! 
*
mackeysmom*
Thank you for that recipe!!!  I have been worried about what to take to girls night!!  That will be perfect!!!!!  

I wonder how it would be with regular spinach not creamed...that would lower the points by a lot!!


----------



## ski_mom

DVCBELLE said:


> I did not cook anything!!  That is what made it so easy!!  I made it in a 9x12 dish - but I would think it would work well in a round dish.



Thanks for the clarification on the Cheesy Chicken!  I figured you would have put cooked if needed, but it just sounded too easy!  I'll have to try this soon!


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> hi everyone
> back from WI and I am down 2.6 since my weigh in last Saturday! (I have to WI for work also and the deadline was last Saturday, so I weighed while at work last Saturday) I am only up 1 lb now from before I went on my feedy frenzy.
> 
> This just further proves that my home scale is evil...last Sat I weighed at home right before I left for work, then at work and the difference between the 2 scales was only .2. Today I weighed at home then at my meeting and the difference between the 2 scales was 1.8 lbs  I am going to take the battery out of it and stop using it from now on! Dh uses it to weigh his luggage when he travels, otherwise I'd just throw it out
> 
> I am really hoping to get back to my comfort zone before we head to Disney in May. We are not on the dining plan, however I expect to have some sort of gain that week so I want to be at a comfortable weight so the gain doesn't throw me too far off course.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week!



Wayto go!!!



mackeysmom said:


> My sister (who is also on WW) got roped into hosting an Arbonne party last night.  She was putting out a bunch of "finger foods" and asked if I would make some sort of hot dip.    I had two goals with the dip  - keep in low in points, and make it with things I already had at home.  I wound up with a yummy recipe.
> 
> I cooked one large box of frozen creamed spinach (8 points), chopped in a can of artichoke hearts (0 points), mixed in 1/4 cup each of fat free sour cream and fat free ricotta cheese (1 point each).  Topped it with a little part skim mozzarella cheese (2 points) and stuck it under the broiler until the mozz. was bubbly.
> 
> 12 points for the whole thing (filled up a pan the size of a pie plate) and I put it on a platter with a box of the Special K whole grain crackers (3 points for 24).
> 
> Everybody liked it - there wasn't any left - nobody even knew that it was a "diet" dish.  But it was nice to know that I could treat myself and still stay on program at the same time.



 That sounds so good.


----------



## DisMomme

mrsschlep said:


> yay for the new thread... i know i just joined in last week but i'm so glad i did
> 
> so i must confess that i did take 1 bite of a donut yesterday... and it was disgusting! blech! and i threw out what ever was left over...
> 
> I made Crock Pot Chicken Taco Chili last night from skinny taste... it was so yummy!!! we will def be having this again! 5pp per serving!
> 
> Good luck to all the weigh ins coming up... mine's tomorrow morning. Hoping to undo some of my binging that happened last week and get back to my original first 5 pounds... this week has been my best tracking week yet!



I just googled SkinnyTaste...WOW! What a great source for recipies!  Thank you for posting about that site.  I'm gonna try the Crock Pot Chicken Taco Chili next week.



Sandi said:


> My plan is to leave my office at noon tomorrow and then our flight takes off at 3:30.  I've been coming into the office by about 6:30 every day this week, then leaving at 6:30 or so, and it's really draining me.  I have a Public Hearing in a couple of hours (so why am I posting here?) and two other big projects that will be wrapped up today.  Of course people "had" to see me tomorrow, so hopefully when I kick them out of my office at noon, life will be in vacation mode quickly.  Getting there . . .



Have a great vacation!



sjms71 said:


> So, you all know I ate everything that wasn't nailed down over last weekend and then there was my birthday dinner on Tuesday (which we NEVER go out to eat during the week). I am actually down .2.  So, with that said I will take it cause in all honesty it should have been way worse.



WTG!   Any loss is a good loss



mackeysmom said:


> My sister (who is also on WW) got roped into hosting an Arbonne party last night.  She was putting out a bunch of "finger foods" and asked if I would make some sort of hot dip.    I had two goals with the dip  - keep in low in points, and make it with things I already had at home.  I wound up with a yummy recipe.
> 
> I cooked one large box of frozen creamed spinach (8 points), chopped in a can of artichoke hearts (0 points), mixed in 1/4 cup each of fat free sour cream and fat free ricotta cheese (1 point each).  Topped it with a little part skim mozzarella cheese (2 points) and stuck it under the broiler until the mozz. was bubbly.
> 
> 12 points for the whole thing (filled up a pan the size of a pie plate) and I put it on a platter with a box of the Special K whole grain crackers (3 points for 24).
> 
> Everybody liked it - there wasn't any left - nobody even knew that it was a "diet" dish.  But it was nice to know that I could treat myself and still stay on program at the same time.



YUM!  I have to be more creative with my recipies so I don't get stuck in a food rut and go off plan.

Weighed in this AM for WW and was down .8  I'm sooo close to a new 'number family'!!  That is my short term goal for the next two weeks...to get to that new 'number family'.

Not looking forward to this weekend.  We are supposed to get a winter storm starting tonight.  I don't do well when I'm off my schedule and stuck at home.  I tend to graze all day.

Edit:  forgot to say thanks for the new thread.  I'm subbing today!


----------



## mommykds

WI was this morning...down 2 lbs! woohoo.  I am now "overweight" & no longer "obese".


----------



## vickalamode

mackeysmom said:


> My sister (who is also on WW) got roped into hosting an Arbonne party last night.  She was putting out a bunch of "finger foods" and asked if I would make some sort of hot dip.    I had two goals with the dip  - keep in low in points, and make it with things I already had at home.  I wound up with a yummy recipe.
> 
> I cooked one large box of frozen creamed spinach (8 points), chopped in a can of artichoke hearts (0 points), mixed in 1/4 cup each of fat free sour cream and fat free ricotta cheese (1 point each).  Topped it with a little part skim mozzarella cheese (2 points) and stuck it under the broiler until the mozz. was bubbly.
> 
> 12 points for the whole thing (filled up a pan the size of a pie plate) and I put it on a platter with a box of the Special K whole grain crackers (3 points for 24).
> 
> Everybody liked it - there wasn't any left - nobody even knew that it was a "diet" dish.  But it was nice to know that I could treat myself and still stay on program at the same time.




OMG that sounds SO good!  I am going to have to make that sometime. 

I think I am going to have to take back my post from earlier, lol...I have been having a huge craving for PIZZA for the last 6 days, thinking "I wish we could just order pizza tonight for dinner!" and decided that I am going to give into that craving today...after all WW says don't deprive yourself and I am starting to feel deprived because of lack of real pizza...I tried making some low pp pizza at home which was good but did not satisfy my craving. 

Going to use up the rest of today's points and probably a lot of my WP that I have left too so that I can have my pizza tonight...I have to get this craving out of the way! It's driving me nuts. All I can think about is pizza, it's like I am being brainwashed by the pizza god!

Although I did do something good today at least! DBFs car is in the repair shop so I let him use mine today since I had the day off. I wanted to go to the tanning salon today, so instead of waiting for him to come home so I could drive there, I decided to walk! Took me about 45 minutes each way but at least I got some AP in there


----------



## mackeysmom

DVCBELLE said:


> *
> mackeysmom*
> Thank you for that recipe!!!  I have been worried about what to take to girls night!!  That will be perfect!!!!!
> 
> I wonder how it would be with regular spinach not creamed...that would lower the points by a lot!!



I bet you could use regular spinach.  I would maybe add a little fat free half and half or fat free cream cheese to make it a little more creamy.


----------



## mrzrich

mommykds said:


> WI was this morning...down 2 lbs! woohoo.  I am now "overweight" & no longer "obese".



That is my next goal.  I am less than 10 lbs away from reaching it.


----------



## NC State

My WI was Wednesday night I was down .8 lbs.  I felt that I had lost more so I was very surprised.  I just had a Debbie Downer feeling since then.  I stay on my 29 daily points each day.  I found out that I may not be eating enough because I don't use my weekly bonus points but only about 10.  So I will try to do better, plus I don't get up move enough so I need to get active.

Here's my WW leader she is great! She has lost over 100 lbs.
http://www.mycarolinatoday.com/2011/03/weight-watchers-strive-for-five/


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

Well, I don't know how I did it this week because my tracking was lost this week but tonights weigh in has me down 2.2 lbs. for a total of 19.2 lbs. since 12/2/10!  I really felt this was a bad week but I guess I made some smart choices after all.


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

NC State said:


> My WI was Wednesday night I was down .8 lbs.  I felt that I had lost more so I was very surprised.  I just had a Debbie Downer feeling since then.  I stay on my 29 daily points each day.  I found out that I may not be eating enough because I don't use my weekly bonus points but only about 10.  So I will try to do better, plus I don't get up move enough so I need to get active.
> 
> Here's my WW leader she is great! She has lost over 100 lbs.
> http://www.mycarolinatoday.com/2011/03/weight-watchers-strive-for-five/



Keep up the great work!! Maybe it's some water weight in there!  It's a new week...make sure you get all your daily points and don't worry if you use your weeklies too.  Amazing how this plan works isn't it!


----------



## sjms71

mommykds said:


> WI was this morning...down 2 lbs! woohoo.  I am now "overweight" & no longer "obese".



 Way to go 



NC State said:


> My WI was Wednesday night I was down .8 lbs.  I felt that I had lost more so I was very surprised.  I just had a Debbie Downer feeling since then.  I stay on my 29 daily points each day.  I found out that I may not be eating enough because I don't use my weekly bonus points but only about 10.  So I will try to do better, plus I don't get up move enough so I need to get active.
> 
> Here's my WW leader she is great! She has lost over 100 lbs.
> http://www.mycarolinatoday.com/2011/03/weight-watchers-strive-for-five/



It's very easy to get that Debbie Downer feeling but .8 is great.  As you probably have read sometimes the scale just is evil you do everything right you lose a little.  You go off plan don't exercise (which I  don't suggest ) and you lose 2lbs.  Sometimes I don't get it either.  But it's about more than the number it's about changes in thinking and behaviors.  Also, make sure you take your measurements.  Many of us when we have very slow weeks notice the inches coming off. .  Keep up the good work. 



M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> Well, I don't know how I did it this week because my tracking was lost this week but tonights weigh in has me down 2.2 lbs. for a total of 19.2 lbs. since 12/2/10!  I really felt this was a bad week but I guess I made some smart choices after all.



Great Job,  Your total of 19.2lbs in 17 weeks it great that is over a lb. per week.  So you are right on target .


----------



## sjms71

*Sandi*  Have a  magical trip.  Enjoy and travel safe!!!


----------



## dthogue

Sandi said:


> My plan is to leave my office at noon tomorrow and then our flight takes off at 3:30.  I've been coming into the office by about 6:30 every day this week, then leaving at 6:30 or so, and it's really draining me.  I have a Public Hearing in a couple of hours (so why am I posting here?) and two other big projects that will be wrapped up today.  Of course people "had" to see me tomorrow, so hopefully when I kick them out of my office at noon, life will be in vacation mode quickly.  Getting there . . .



Sandi - sounds like you need a vacation - hope you have a great time and are able to relax - hope you can check in while you are gone!



vickalamode said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> DBF made a corned beef last night...used 7 of my WP. Boo! I'm trying to not use them all up this week because I want to see the scale show me the 170's at my next WI! Less than 1.5lbs for that to happen so I'm hoping I can do it!
> 
> My new favorite snack that I've been making lately if anyone is interested is roasted/broiled sugar snap peas.
> 
> I just buy the frozen ones at the store, steam them in the microwave, then put them in a dish sprayed with a little olive oil, salt and pepper and put them in the broiler so they get a little crunchy. I even topped them with a little bit of fat free mozzarella which got nice and bubbly under the broiler. Yum! Only like 1-2pp with the oil and cheese.



sounds good - I will ahve to try!



sjms71 said:


> So, you all know I ate everything that wasn't nailed down over last weekend and then there was my birthday dinner on Tuesday (which we NEVER go out to eat during the week). I am actually down .2.  So, with that said I will take it cause in all honesty it should have been way worse.



Sometimes its good to shake things up - you enjoyed your birthday - that's what is important!



cepmom said:


> hi everyone
> back from WI and I am down 2.6 since my weigh in last SaturdayQUOTE]
> 
> Congrats on the loss
> 
> 
> 
> mackeysmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sister (who is also on WW) got roped into hosting an Arbonne party last night.  She was putting out a bunch of "finger foods" and asked if I would make some sort of hot dip.    I had two goals with the dip  - keep in low in points, and make it with things I already had at home.  I wound up with a yummy recipe.
> 
> I cooked one large box of frozen creamed spinach (8 points), chopped in a can of artichoke hearts (0 points), mixed in 1/4 cup each of fat free sour cream and fat free ricotta cheese (1 point each).  Topped it with a little part skim mozzarella cheese (2 points) and stuck it under the broiler until the mozz. was bubbly.
> 
> 12 points for the whole thing (filled up a pan the size of a pie plate) and I put it on a platter with a box of the Special K whole grain crackers (3 points for 24).
> 
> Everybody liked it - there wasn't any left - nobody even knew that it was a "diet" dish.  But it was nice to know that I could treat myself and still stay on program at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds yummy - I love spinach and articoke dip
> 
> 
> 
> mommykds said:
> 
> 
> 
> WI was this morning...down 2 lbs! woohoo.  I am now "overweight" & no longer "obese".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> congrats on the loss
Click to expand...


----------



## dthogue

NC State said:


> My WI was Wednesday night I was down .8 lbs.  I felt that I had lost more so I was very surprised.  I just had a Debbie Downer feeling since then.  I stay on my 29 daily points each day.  I found out that I may not be eating enough because I don't use my weekly bonus points but only about 10.  So I will try to do better, plus I don't get up move enough so I need to get active.
> 
> Here's my WW leader she is great! She has lost over 100 lbs.
> http://www.mycarolinatoday.com/2011/03/weight-watchers-strive-for-five/



Congrats on the loss - sometimes the points thing can be confusing, especially since its not the same for everyone.  I do eat all my daily points, but I don't eat my weeklies or my AP's - but then I usually end up with one day where I binge and end up not tracking all the "binge" points, so I figure that takes care of my weeklies and AP's.  Just one week I would like to track everything and see where it leads me.



M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> Well, I don't know how I did it this week because my tracking was lost this week but tonights weigh in has me down 2.2 lbs. for a total of 19.2 lbs. since 12/2/10!  I really felt this was a bad week but I guess I made some smart choices after all.



Congrats - just goes to show - you just never know what the scale will do!


----------



## dthogue

Good Morning Friends,

Well I got up at my normal time this morning (4:45am) but just couldn't bring myself to exercise.  My heart just wasn't in it - now I feel terrible about not doing it.  I'm hoping to drag myself to the gym this afternoon, but I know me, it's not likely   The down side to not exercising this morning, is that now I'm starving and I want to EAT.  

I'm still struggling with this wanting to throw in the towel - I've come so far in the past few months, but right now I am just tired of all the counting, tracking and worrying about what to eat and when to eat and how much to eat. I have got to get out of this mind frame.  Any suggestions?

Weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## mommykds

mrzrich said:


> That is my next goal.  I am less than 10 lbs away from reaching it.


Well good luck!!!


----------



## mommykds

mackeysmom said:


> I cooked one large box of frozen creamed spinach (8 points), chopped in a can of artichoke hearts (0 points), mixed in 1/4 cup each of fat free sour cream and fat free ricotta cheese (1 point each).  Topped it with a little part skim mozzarella cheese (2 points) and stuck it under the broiler until the mozz. was bubbly.
> 
> 12 points for the whole thing (filled up a pan the size of a pie plate) and I put it on a platter with a box of the Special K whole grain crackers (3 points for 24).
> 
> Everybody liked it - there wasn't any left - nobody even knew that it was a "diet" dish.  But it was nice to know that I could treat myself and still stay on program at the same time.


Sounds great, I will have to try that!


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> Good Morning Friends,
> 
> Well I got up at my normal time this morning (4:45am) but just couldn't bring myself to exercise.  My heart just wasn't in it - now I feel terrible about not doing it.  I'm hoping to drag myself to the gym this afternoon, but I know me, it's not likely   The down side to not exercising this morning, is that now I'm starving and I want to EAT.
> 
> I'm still struggling with this wanting to throw in the towel - I've come so far in the past few months, but right now I am just tired of all the counting, tracking and worrying about what to eat and when to eat and how much to eat. I have got to get out of this mind frame.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow!



Tammy! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO don't throw in the towel!!  You are such an inspiration and I look forward to your post and kind thoughts to everyone every day.  It is so hard not to get discouraged and I too feel myself weakening some days.  But you made a promise to yourself whether it be to lose "X" amount of weight or run your 1/2 marathon or just a healthier you.  You wouldn't break a promise to a friend or family member so don't break a promise to yourself.  We all have your back girl, stay strong!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

dthogue said:


> Good Morning Friends,
> 
> Well I got up at my normal time this morning (4:45am) but just couldn't bring myself to exercise.  My heart just wasn't in it - now I feel terrible about not doing it.  I'm hoping to drag myself to the gym this afternoon, but I know me, it's not likely   The down side to not exercising this morning, is that now I'm starving and I want to EAT.
> 
> I'm still struggling with this wanting to throw in the towel - I've come so far in the past few months, but right now I am just tired of all the counting, tracking and worrying about what to eat and when to eat and how much to eat. I have got to get out of this mind frame.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow!



While I am far from an expert about weight loss, I do think I know a little about half marathons, having completed 5, so I will say this -- the lighter I am, the easier it is -- and even then it's not easy! 

So, *Tammy*, think of your overall goal -- I know you want that medal!  Keep going and you will be lighter and have more fun doing it. You will be faster, you will enjoy yourself more, you won't curse those extra pounds as you hit the overpass at Mile 10 .

Before I did my first half, I was really scared I wouldn't finish it. I took the WISH shirt I was going to wear and hung it on the front of my closet. I had to look at it every day. This was a great reminder of why I was working out. I will fully admit it didn't help much with the eating (before my first I made the mistake of thinking if I trained for a half, I would automatically lose all the weight I needed to. Um, no.  ) 

So, one idea is to put something that will be meaningful for you where you will see it to get you motivated. 

Another thought is to realize that you can't and shouldn't work out (or at least the same muscle groups) every day. Some days you need to rest. I just have to stop putting all the rest days in a row , but your body does need breaks to repair the muscles you've been breaking down. 

And, finally, you came to the right place! I had these same thoughts last week, and everyone here gave me so much support. Every day or week will not be good, but if most are, you will see progress -- not perfection! 

Maria


----------



## DVCBELLE

dthogue said:


> Good Morning Friends,
> 
> Well I got up at my normal time this morning (4:45am) but just couldn't bring myself to exercise.  My heart just wasn't in it - now I feel terrible about not doing it.  I'm hoping to drag myself to the gym this afternoon, but I know me, it's not likely   The down side to not exercising this morning, is that now I'm starving and I want to EAT.
> 
> I'm still struggling with this wanting to throw in the towel - I've come so far in the past few months, but right now I am just tired of all the counting, tracking and worrying about what to eat and when to eat and how much to eat. I have got to get out of this mind frame.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow!


I am impressed you even woke up at 4:45!!!

I did the Disney 1/2 a few years ago...AND it was HARD...not b/c I thought I couldn't do it but staying ahead of the sweeper.  But I did...and I have to tell you this - it is FAR AND AWAY the proudest moment of my life.  

Don't get me wrong, my wedding and my kids are the 3 best moments of my life...but finishing the 1/2 was something I DID for MYSELF.  And the feeling of crossing that finish line will never be matched.  I have completed another one since then but it will never compare to my first one!!  (Now had Disney not run out of medals before I reached the finish line....)

I wish I could give you a glimpse of that moment when you cross the finish line...b/c I promise you that it will make every second of this all worth it.  

I think this marathon quote is very appropriate for you today..

*"There will be days you don't think you can run a marathon. There will be a lifetime of knowing you have."*


----------



## DVCBELLE

I found a few other quotes - maybe one of them will speak to you - and you can hang it on your mirror:

The body does not want you to do this. As you run, it tells you to stop but the mind must be strong. You always go too far for your body. You must handle the pain with strategy...It is not age; it is not diet. It is the will to succeed."


"It's very hard in the beginning to understand that the whole idea is not to beat the other runners. Eventually you learn that the competition is against the little voice inside you that wants you to quit." 

"Pain is temporary; finishing is forever." 

"At some point it doesn't get any worse." 

"If you think you won't finish, you won't." 

"Your body will argue that there is no justifiable reason to continue. Your only recourse is to call on your spirit, which fortunately functions independently of logic." 

As someone who ALMOST came in last:
"Last is just the slowest winner."


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

dthogue said:


> Good Morning Friends,
> 
> Well I got up at my normal time this morning (4:45am) but just couldn't bring myself to exercise.  My heart just wasn't in it - now I feel terrible about not doing it.  I'm hoping to drag myself to the gym this afternoon, but I know me, it's not likely   The down side to not exercising this morning, is that now I'm starving and I want to EAT.
> 
> I'm still struggling with this wanting to throw in the towel - I've come so far in the past few months, but right now I am just tired of all the counting, tracking and worrying about what to eat and when to eat and how much to eat. I have got to get out of this mind frame.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow!



Stay strong!!  Try not to look at it as counting, tracking and dieting.  Sometimes it is frustrating ...maybe change up the way you track, use a notebook instead of the computer or vice versa.  Try an app for tracking if you have a Smartphone or iPod.  Don't deprave yourself!  Use a couple weekly points if you aren't now.  It's OK to eat, just choose something free.  Do you like Jell-o?  I eat sugar free Jell-o with fruit sometimes.  You don't want to feel like you are starving or you will get discouraged.  Try a power food.  Keep going!  There's no failures with WW, only feedback!


----------



## cepmom

dthogue said:


> Good Morning Friends,
> 
> Well I got up at my normal time this morning (4:45am) but just couldn't bring myself to exercise.  My heart just wasn't in it - now I feel terrible about not doing it.  I'm hoping to drag myself to the gym this afternoon, but I know me, it's not likely   The down side to not exercising this morning, is that now I'm starving and I want to EAT.
> 
> I'm still struggling with this wanting to throw in the towel - I've come so far in the past few months, but right now I am just tired of all the counting, tracking and worrying about what to eat and when to eat and how much to eat. I have got to get out of this mind frame.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow!



hang in there Tammy...it's ok to take a day off from the routine of working out. We all need days like that and getting up at 4:45 on a regular basis is hard dang it! We're all  human and sometimes you just need a break

Don't throw in the towel now...you've come so far and you are in much better place now than before you started this journey. Is there anything else going on that is causing you stress that may be translating into frustration with tracking, counting etc?(not that you have to share if there is, but it's just something to think about)


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Ahhh! 4:45??!!  that's dedication girl!! I've been up at 5:00 before to get to the gym, but if the clock says 4-anything, I'm not gettin up 

[/QUOTE]

_I can't imagine getting out of bed that early for anything other than a flight to Disney!
_




Worfiedoodles said:


> _Maria -- where is your oil and dairy _
> 
> 
> 
> sjms71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you all know I ate everything that wasn't nailed down over last weekend and then there was my birthday dinner on Tuesday (which we NEVER go out to eat during the week). I am actually down .2.  So, with that said I will take it cause in all honesty it should have been way worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _YAAAHHH!!!!    You're down 02!!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cepmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi everyone
> back from WI and I am down 2.6 since my weigh in last Saturday! (I have to WI for work also and the deadline was last Saturday, so I weighed while at work last Saturday) I am only up 1 lb now from before I went on my feedy frenzy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _2.6!  AWESOME!  _
Click to expand...


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I can't imagine getting out of bed that early for anything other than a flight to Disney!



I actually had to eat my words today...I really wanted to get my run in before DH left for work this morning since I have a lot of school work to do during the day and he wanted to leave at 6:30. I had to get up at 4:55 to be able to get up, get dressed, get to the gym and get home by 6:30


----------



## disbabyndaddy

At WI this morning, I was down 1.2 pounds...only .6 away from 20 pounds overall.  I was hoping to hit it this week but will aim for that next Friday morning!

I'm performing in a show now, and it is messing with my "schedule".  I'm eating supper earlier now to let my stomach settle before the show, which means I'm hungry later in the evening.  I take a piece of fruit to the theatre or some other low-point snack, but other than that, I'm not in the comfort of my own home with the TV and refrigerator to easy grab something or overload.  That's the good part.

The tricky part is I'm usually all hyped up when I get home after the show and want to eat something at 10:30pm.  Thankfully, there's sugar-free Jello and 1-point sugar-free fruit bars.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

DisMomme said:


> Weighed in this AM for WW and was down .8  I'm sooo close to a new 'number family'!!  That is my short term goal for the next two weeks...to get to that new 'number family'.





mommykds said:


> WI was this morning...down 2 lbs! woohoo.  I am now "overweight" & no longer "obese".





vickalamode said:


> Although I did do something good today at least! DBFs car is in the repair shop so I let him use mine today since I had the day off. I wanted to go to the tanning salon today, so instead of waiting for him to come home so I could drive there, I decided to walk! Took me about 45 minutes each way but at least I got some AP in there





NC State said:


> My WI was Wednesday night I was down .8 lbs.  [/url]





M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> Well, I don't know how I did it this week because my tracking was lost this week but tonights weigh in has me down 2.2 lbs. for a total of 19.2 lbs. since 12/2/10!  I really felt this was a bad week but I guess I made some smart choices after all.



Congratulations on your weight losses and good choices.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

disbabyndaddy said:


> At WI this morning, I was down 1.2 pounds...only .6 away from 20 pounds overall.  I was hoping to hit it this week but will aim for that next Friday morning!
> 
> I'm performing in a show now, and it is messing with my "schedule".  I'm eating supper earlier now to let my stomach settle before the show, which means I'm hungry later in the evening.  I take a piece of fruit to the theatre or some other low-point snack, but other than that, I'm not in the comfort of my own home with the TV and refrigerator to easy grab something or overload.  That's the good part.
> 
> The tricky part is I'm usually all hyped up when I get home after the show and want to eat something at 10:30pm.  Thankfully, there's sugar-free Jello and 1-point sugar-free fruit bars.



Sorry you didn't reach your goal today, but 1.2 is still something to celebrate!


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> Tammy! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO don't throw in the towel!!  You are such an inspiration and I look forward to your post and kind thoughts to everyone every day.  It is so hard not to get discouraged and I too feel myself weakening some days.  But you made a promise to yourself whether it be to lose "X" amount of weight or run your 1/2 marathon or just a healthier you.  You wouldn't break a promise to a friend or family member so don't break a promise to yourself.  We all have your back girl, stay strong!!!



Thank you for the reminder that I am important too!



Worfiedoodles said:


> While I am far from an expert about weight loss, I do think I know a little about half marathons, having completed 5, so I will say this -- the lighter I am, the easier it is -- and even then it's not easy!
> 
> So, *Tammy*, think of your overall goal -- I know you want that medal!  Keep going and you will be lighter and have more fun doing it. You will be faster, you will enjoy yourself more, you won't curse those extra pounds as you hit the overpass at Mile 10 .
> 
> Before I did my first half, I was really scared I wouldn't finish it. I took the WISH shirt I was going to wear and hung it on the front of my closet. I had to look at it every day. This was a great reminder of why I was working out. I will fully admit it didn't help much with the eating (before my first I made the mistake of thinking if I trained for a half, I would automatically lose all the weight I needed to. Um, no.  )
> 
> So, one idea is to put something that will be meaningful for you where you will see it to get you motivated.
> 
> Another thought is to realize that you can't and shouldn't work out (or at least the same muscle groups) every day. Some days you need to rest. I just have to stop putting all the rest days in a row , but your body does need breaks to repair the muscles you've been breaking down.
> 
> And, finally, you came to the right place! I had these same thoughts last week, and everyone here gave me so much support. Every day or week will not be good, but if most are, you will see progress -- not perfection!
> 
> Maria



Thanks Maria - I know that running will get easier as I lose weight - your suggestion is a great one - I have a pair of running shorts and a pretty little skirt hanging on my closet door as my reminder!



DVCBELLE said:


> I am impressed you even woke up at 4:45!!!
> 
> I did the Disney 1/2 a few years ago...AND it was HARD...not b/c I thought I couldn't do it but staying ahead of the sweeper.  But I did...and I have to tell you this - it is FAR AND AWAY the proudest moment of my life.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, my wedding and my kids are the 3 best moments of my life...but finishing the 1/2 was something I DID for MYSELF.  And the feeling of crossing that finish line will never be matched.  I have completed another one since then but it will never compare to my first one!!  (Now had Disney not run out of medals before I reached the finish line....)
> 
> I wish I could give you a glimpse of that moment when you cross the finish line...b/c I promise you that it will make every second of this all worth it.
> 
> I think this marathon quote is very appropriate for you today..
> 
> *"There will be days you don't think you can run a marathon. There will be a lifetime of knowing you have."*



I love that quote - its going up on my bulletin board.  I think that's why I'm so excited about running - it is something that I can do for me and only me!



M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> Stay strong!!  Try not to look at it as counting, tracking and dieting.  Sometimes it is frustrating ...maybe change up the way you track, use a notebook instead of the computer or vice versa.  Try an app for tracking if you have a Smartphone or iPod.  Don't deprave yourself!  Use a couple weekly points if you aren't now.  It's OK to eat, just choose something free.  Do you like Jell-o?  I eat sugar free Jell-o with fruit sometimes.  You don't want to feel like you are starving or you will get discouraged.  Try a power food.  Keep going!  There's no failures with WW, only feedback!



Great suggestions - I really think I need to shake something up and get a little variety!



cepmom said:


> hang in there Tammy...it's ok to take a day off from the routine of working out. We all need days like that and getting up at 4:45 on a regular basis is hard dang it! We're all  human and sometimes you just need a break
> 
> Don't throw in the towel now...you've come so far and you are in much better place now than before you started this journey. Is there anything else going on that is causing you stress that may be translating into frustration with tracking, counting etc?(not that you have to share if there is, but it's just something to think about)



I guess I just need to give myself permission to take a day off and not feel guilty - thanks for the reminder that a day of rest is important too!


Oh my goodness - I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes - I can't beleive the wonderful support you ladies give me - a complete stranger that you never met - I can't tell me how much your kind words mean to me.  Thank you from the bottom of my heart - I only hope I can retunr the favor to you!  Your kindness gives the strength to continue on - we can all do this - we will do this!

Thanks again!


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> Oh my goodness - I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes - I can't beleive the wonderful support you ladies give me - a complete stranger that you never met - I can't tell me how much your kind words mean to me.  Thank you from the bottom of my heart - I only hope I can retunr the favor to you!  Your kindness gives the strength to continue on - we can all do this - we will do this!
> 
> Thanks again!


 We all may have not met (yet) but we are not strangers anymore .


----------



## DisMomme

sjms71 said:


> We all may have not met (yet) but we are not strangers anymore .



I agree, we are all here to support each other.  There are no strangers in that endeavor.

Well, there was no school today so my schedule has been thrown off.  I have been trying my best to stay busy and not snack all day.  I must have earned activity points with all the Spring Cleaning I have done on this snow day! 

Does anyone have any experience with dieting and hypothyroidism?  I had 1/2 my thyroid out a couple years ago and am on a maintenance dose of synthroid.  I try to remember to take it every day but often forget.  What effect will that have on my weight-loss?


----------



## DisMomme

Thought this was a timely article on today's WW site...  hope it offers some inspiration for some...

Yes, working out can be fun! Here are ideas to help you move beyond "having" to exercise to actually enjoying it. 

We've all made an early dash to the grocery store and witnessed that woman jogging. She looks graceful as she bounds through the neighborhood, and we wonder what on earth made her get up so early on a Saturday and dive into her running shoes. The answer, of course, is that she moved beyond the "need" to exercise and entered that mysterious land where she "wants" to.

We all possess the ability to tap into that place. In fact, it's kind of like Dorothy's red slippers — you've had it all along. It's called play. Or, it's what exercise professionals like to refer to as "the fun factor." The theory goes that if it's enjoyable, it won't be a chore, and you'll want to do it.

*Tapping into your enthusiasm*There are two ways to increase the fun in your workout: minimize monotony and maximize enjoyment. Another clue: this doesn't involve checking heart rates or concerning yourself with aerobic thresholds.

"Explore doing things you loved to do as a kid, things that were naturally athletic," says Ingrid Bacci, author of The Art of Effortless Living (Vision Works). "Rolling on the floor or down a hill, wrestling, running, rollerblading...it's all about feeling your body and feeling the elements — water, wind, earth — against your body."

Researchers even say that engaging in fun physical activities seems to have a stress-reducing component that goes beyond ordinary exercise. But only you can define fun for you. If you're a social animal, maybe try out group activities such as walking, team volleyball, square dancing, a running club or soccer.

If the wild calls, consider mountain biking or trekking. For those who crave singular, intense tasks, try rock-climbing or marathons. But the key is to investigate, experiment and try a variety of activities.

*Experiment with your inner athlete*Remember, even athletes get the blues — or at least bored. "I've always enjoyed exercise, but like anyone, I can get in a rut, especially when I'm not improving," says Bacci. For her, the rut arrived when she felt her tennis game stalled. "So I did something a lot of people might consider odd," she says. "Instead of focusing on my game, I started focusing on my body while I played."

Bacci thought about her feet when she was running on the court, the feeling of the racquet in her hand, and her shoulders and face. And her game improved by leaps and bounds. "I was getting more in touch with myself, instead of trying to perform or achieve some goal."

The moral of the story: stop trying so hard and focus instead on being curious about the sensation of your body as you play. Let yourself be interested in how you feel and as you do that you can do whatever you are doing with less effort and tension. And more fun!


----------



## dthogue

cepmom said:


> I actually had to eat my words today...I really wanted to get my run in before DH left for work this morning since I have a lot of school work to do during the day and he wanted to leave at 6:30. I had to get up at 4:55 to be able to get up, get dressed, get to the gym and get home by 6:30



WOO HOO - Congrats on getting your run in - I love (usually) my morning workouts!


----------



## vickalamode

Ok...gave into my craving last night and ate a bunch of bad pizza and fried food with DBF. Used every last WP and AP that I had left BUT didn't go into the negatives  And now magically today I don't have any desire for pizza or bad food yay! It was driving me crazy I wanted pizza every day all week...finally had to give in or it wasn't going to go away!

Back OP today...had cereal with milk and oj for breakfast and for "linner" I had baked haddock and scallops with broccoli, butternut squash and cole slaw...only have 5pp left for the day but I am working tonight until 10 so that's why I had such a big lunch, I'll have something small when I get home.

This is an  question...but hopefully someone on here can give some insight...like I've mentioned DBF and I are moving to our first place together on Sunday...the realtor told me to call the gas and electric companies today to set that up so we did. Electric went fine and will be ready when we move in. Gas however isn't working out so well...they said they can't come turn it on for another TWO WEEKS?! That seems pretty unreasonable that we are going to have to wait so long. It makes me not want to even move in yet if we can't have heat, hot water, or be able to cook! I don't want my microwave to be my only cooking option...(I could get a hot plate but don't wanna do that either! And don't want cold showers or no heat!!) Any suggestions? Is this normal?!


----------



## DisMomme

vickalamode said:


> Ok...gave into my craving last night and ate a bunch of bad pizza and fried food with DBF. Used every last WP and AP that I had left BUT didn't go into the negatives  And now magically today I don't have any desire for pizza or bad food yay! It was driving me crazy I wanted pizza every day all week...finally had to give in or it wasn't going to go away!
> 
> Back OP today...had cereal with milk and oj for breakfast and for "linner" I had baked haddock and scallops with broccoli, butternut squash and cole slaw...only have 5pp left for the day but I am working tonight until 10 so that's why I had such a big lunch, I'll have something small when I get home.



This is what I LOVE about Weight Watchers.  You never have to deprive yourself, just count points, work it in,then get back on plan.  

Sorry, I don't have any advice about the gas company.  I do think it's unreasonable to have no stove/oven, hot water or heat for so long.  Do the current residents have gas?  Could you make an arrangement with them to keep it on until it gets switched?  If there are current residents it should just be a matter of transferring the account into your name (at least that was how the electric co I worked for in college handled it).  Good luck


----------



## mommykds

I'm stuffed....No meat today so I made pasta.  1 cup whole wheat pasta, a ton of veggies (zuccini, brocolli, cauliflower, spinach, tomatoes, & mushrooms) cooked in chicken broth with garlic & shallots. A cup of low fat marinara on top & fresh basil.  Yummy!


----------



## mackeysmom

Is anybody else having trouble finding eggplant in the stores?   

I went to three different supermarkets - no eggplant anywhere.  Finally found some scrawny little eggplants in a small market only to find they were $5.99 per pound. 

My planned eggplant parmigiana dinner was scrapped - had breakfast for dinner instead.  French toast made with WW multi-grain bread, lean ham ("fried" up in a non-stick pan), a banana and a big mug of hot cocoa.  Ahh, comfort food. 

(It was only after I ate that I remembered it was Friday and I shouldn't have eaten meat .)

- Laura


----------



## vickalamode

mackeysmom said:


> Is anybody else having trouble finding eggplant in the stores?
> 
> I went to three different supermarkets - no eggplant anywhere.  Finally found some scrawny little eggplants in a small market only to find they were $5.99 per pound.




They didn't have eggplant at my grocery store a couple of weeks ago. Recently they have had signs in all the produce aisles saying that due to recent bad/cold weather in the place where a lot of the produce comes from that there was a possibility of limited supply and unfortunately higher prices. HTH.


----------



## DVCBELLE

mommykds said:


> I'm stuffed....No meat today so I made pasta.  1 cup whole wheat pasta, a ton of veggies (zuccini, brocolli, cauliflower, spinach, tomatoes, & mushrooms) cooked in chicken broth with garlic & shallots. A cup of low fat marinara on top & fresh basil.  Yummy!


That sounds good!!

I too had to stay away from meat today...for me it is a challenge b/c I do not eat fish!!  So for lunch I had a peanut butter sandwich then we went to the fish fry tonight....a HUGE challenge.

Last time we went I only had a baked potato and I spent the night grazing for other foods - not really satisfied.  So today I planned so I could have a slice of cheese pizza (this is what they have for the kids  )

So that worked out well for me but I really need to find some good choices for Fridays so I am going to try that!!


----------



## girli565

I also had to go meatless, I usually have a peanut butter and jelly sandwich for lunch but dinner is hard bc I'm allergic to shellfish and I only eat mahi mahi(my husband usually catches it and we have enough for lent, but this time he caught yellow tail and I won't eat that). 

My cousin shared this recipe with me. You can make it WW friendly by changing the tortillas to low carb ones. http://annies-eats.net/2011/01/25/spicy-bean-burritos/


----------



## robinb

Popping in ... I skipped my meeting today in favor of the Cubs Opening Day.  Beer, pizza and a hot dog were consumed at the ballpark.  My challenge continues with a big swim meet in Minneapolis for the rest of the weekend (yes, I'll drive my car nearly 1,000 miles this weekend) but I think I'll do better there.   I won't be back on the thread until Monday morning ... everyone have a good weekend!


----------



## karliebug

I had a gain of.4 this week. Not to bad though because I didn't track like I should have and it is TOM. I will come off next week. (I hope). I want to focus on getting more exercise this week and tracking more.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Popping in ... I skipped my meeting today in favor of the Cubs Opening Day.  Beer, pizza and a hot dog were consumed at the ballpark.  My challenge continues with a big swim meet in Minneapolis for the rest of the weekend (yes, I'll drive my car nearly 1,000 miles this weekend) but I think I'll do better there.   I won't be back on the thread until Monday morning ... everyone have a good weekend!



robin, I am sure you are gone already, but have fun and good luck to your DD with her swim meet .  



karliebug said:


> I had a gain of.4 this week. Not to bad though because I didn't track like I should have and it is TOM. I will come off next week. (I hope). I want to focus on getting more exercise this week and tracking more.



sorry about the gain, it's a curse to be a girl sometimes .   on your goals for next week.  Good luck!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Stephanie -- I think you may have a cookie press.  Am I right???  I was just wondering if you've ever used it to make meringue cookies.  I want to make some today and was thinking I may be able to make them with mine.  Any idea??


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Stephanie -- I think you may have a cookie press.  Am I right???  I was just wondering if you've ever used it to make meringue cookies.  I want to make some today and was thinking I may be able to make them with mine.  Any idea??



Yes, I do have a cookie press.  I've never thought of making meringue cookies with it though.  I never have luck with meringue cookies  but the last time I made them I used my pastry bag.  It might work they may come a little flatter though.  I know I am not being much help, let me know how they come.


----------



## mrzrich

Did you ever make the cookies with the angel food cake mix, the SF Jelly and the mini chocolate chips?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Did you ever make the cookies with the angel food cake mix, the SF Jelly and the mini chocolate chips?



No I haven't.  What are they like (and what is SF Jelly?).  They don't sound like they'd be too many points.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Yes, I do have a cookie press.  I've never thought of making meringue cookies with it though.  I never have luck with meringue cookies  but the last time I made them I used my pastry bag.  It might work they may come a little flatter though.  I know I am not being much help, let me know how they come.



I never even thought of using my pastry bag.  That may work better;  I think I'll go with that.  It will certainly be easier to clean!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I never even thought of using my pastry bag.  That may work better;  I think I'll go with that.  It will certainly be easier to clean!



Yes, it is really easy and you can control the amount and pressure .  Let us know how they come.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Did you ever make the cookies with the angel food cake mix, the SF Jelly and the mini chocolate chips?



Ok we need the recipe that sound very good.  

*Jess* SF jelly(sugarfree)


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Ok we need the recipe that sound very good.
> 
> *Jess* SF jelly(sugarfree)



Oh...right


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Oh...right



LOL, it's early it's Saturday.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I had a big NSV today -- I went back to WW and attended my meeting! Much better than last weekend when I didn't go, even though I had a 3 lb gain...I am having a fresh, new start today. I'm glad I went back after gaining 3 instead of 5 or 10, and I only missed one week. I'm not behind, I'm just starting fresh with my attitude. I came home, ran 3M, and I'm about to have a healthy breakfast.

Oh, I don't remember who asked me where my dairy and oil were? I thought the WW yogurt and babybel were dairy  And trust me, those eggrolls had plenty of oil 

The receptionist didn't make me pay the missed meeting fee, which was great. But the best part, I left my meeting excited and eager, and that is priceless! 

Maria


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> Ok we need the recipe that sound very good.
> 
> *Jess* SF jelly(sugarfree)



Strawberry Angel Cookies 

Servings | 36

Ingredients
Non-stick cooking spray
1 box angel food cake mix
3/4 cup Smucker's sugar-free strawberry preserves
3 tbs. semi-sweet mini chocolate chips

Instructions
Heat oven to 325°F. Coat baking sheet with no-stick cooking spray. Beat together cake mix and preserves (do not add water) at low speed of electric mixer 1 minute or until evenly moistened. Continue to beat an additional 1 minute. Stir in chocolate chips. Drop by rounded tablespoonfuls onto prepared baking sheet. 
Bake 10 to 12 minutes or until tops are just lightly browned. Cool 1 minute on baking sheet. Place on cooling rack to cool completely. Cookies will be soft and chewy. 
Special Notes 
TIP Store between sheets of wax paper to keep from sticking together. This recipe is on the Smucker's website.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> No I haven't.  What are they like (and what is SF Jelly?).  They don't sound like they'd be too many points.



I ran through the recipe builder, if you can get 36 cookies out of the recipe, than 1 would be 2 points and 2 cookies would be 3 pts.


----------



## sjms71

Worfiedoodles said:


> I had a big NSV today -- I went back to WW and attended my meeting! Much better than last weekend when I didn't go, even though I had a 3 lb gain...I am having a fresh, new start today. I'm glad I went back after gaining 3 instead of 5 or 10, and I only missed one week. I'm not behind, I'm just starting fresh with my attitude. I came home, ran 3M, and I'm about to have a healthy breakfast.
> 
> Oh, I don't remember who asked me where my dairy and oil were? I thought the WW yogurt and babybel were dairy  And trust me, those eggrolls had plenty of oil
> 
> The receptionist didn't make me pay the missed meeting fee, which was great. But the best part, I left my meeting excited and eager, and that is priceless!
> 
> Maria



 She's back!!!  Good job Maria for getting back on track.



mrzrich said:


> Strawberry Angel Cookies
> 
> Servings | 36
> 
> Ingredients
> Non-stick cooking spray
> 1 box angel food cake mix
> 3/4 cup Smucker's sugar-free strawberry preserves
> 3 tbs. semi-sweet mini chocolate chips
> 
> Instructions
> Heat oven to 325°F. Coat baking sheet with no-stick cooking spray. Beat together cake mix and preserves (do not add water) at low speed of electric mixer 1 minute or until evenly moistened. Continue to beat an additional 1 minute. Stir in chocolate chips. Drop by rounded tablespoonfuls onto prepared baking sheet.
> Bake 10 to 12 minutes or until tops are just lightly browned. Cool 1 minute on baking sheet. Place on cooling rack to cool completely. Cookies will be soft and chewy.
> Special Notes
> TIP Store between sheets of wax paper to keep from sticking together. This recipe is on the Smucker's website.



Thx, can't wait to make them.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Worfiedoodles said:


> But the best part, I left my meeting excited and eager, and that is priceless!



I love this!!  WW makes me feel that way too...energized and excited to keep going.





mrzrich said:


> Strawberry Angel Cookies
> 
> Servings | 36
> 
> Ingredients
> Non-stick cooking spray
> 1 box angel food cake mix
> 3/4 cup Smucker's sugar-free strawberry preserves
> 3 tbs. semi-sweet mini chocolate chips
> 
> Instructions
> Heat oven to 325°F. Coat baking sheet with no-stick cooking spray. Beat together cake mix and preserves (do not add water) at low speed of electric mixer 1 minute or until evenly moistened. Continue to beat an additional 1 minute. Stir in chocolate chips. Drop by rounded tablespoonfuls onto prepared baking sheet.
> Bake 10 to 12 minutes or until tops are just lightly browned. Cool 1 minute on baking sheet. Place on cooling rack to cool completely. Cookies will be soft and chewy.
> Special Notes
> TIP Store between sheets of wax paper to keep from sticking together. This recipe is on the Smucker's website.
> 
> 
> I ran through the recipe builder, if you can get 36 cookies out of the recipe, than 1 would be 2 points and 2 cookies would be 3 pts.




This recipe sounds SO good -- I LOVE dessert and have been looking for low-point sweets.  These cookies would be perfect -- thanks so much for sharing!

Have a fantastic weekend, everyone!!


----------



## disba

Thanks for posing the recipe. They sound yummy!

I Had my weigh in today and I lost 3lbs>


----------



## DVCBELLE

disba said:


> Thanks for posing the recipe. They sound yummy!
> 
> I Had my weigh in today and I lost 3lbs>







I have a question for all of you - I started on a Monday - but i am thinking I would rather weigh in on Friday - mainly b/c I know that weekends are sometimes the hardest to stay on point and if I have a big meal and it shows on the scale then I might be disappointed and discouraged.  But the other side of me says that if I weigh in on Mondays - that will be on my mind and maybe I will behave better on weekends.  I guess it probably doesn't matter in the end...but I thought I would see what you all think.


----------



## DisMomme

DVCBELLE said:


> I have a question for all of you - I started on a Monday - but i am thinking I would rather weigh in on Friday - mainly b/c I know that weekends are sometimes the hardest to stay on point and if I have a big meal and it shows on the scale then I might be disappointed and discouraged.  But the other side of me says that if I weigh in on Mondays - that will be on my mind and maybe I will behave better on weekends.  I guess it probably doesn't matter in the end...but I thought I would see what you all think.



I started with WI on Mondays, hoping it would be an incentive to stay on track over the weekend.  I changed my WI to Thursdays.  It works out so much better.  I tend to use my weekly points on the weekend.  weighing in on Thursdays gives my body the time to metabolize the extra calories.


----------



## DVCBELLE

DisMomme said:


> I started with WI on Mondays, hoping it would be an incentive to stay on track over the weekend.  I changed my WI to Thursdays.  It works out so much better.  I tend to use my weekly points on the weekend.  weighing in on Thursdays gives my body the time to metabolize the extra calories.


That's what I am thinking!!!  I am glad I am not crazy in my thinking!!

I think I will weigh in on Monday and Friday this week and then switch to a regular Friday weigh-in!


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

First time in days I have had a chance to get on here.  I had my weigh in on Wed.  and I was down .4 and I really thought it was going to be a week that I gained.  So I was happy about that and I am now only .4 away from my 10%.  I should get there this week.  Hopefully I get through this week better than last, I felt like I was eating anything and everything in sight.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Worfiedoodles said:


> I had a big NSV today -- I went back to WW and attended my meeting! Much better than last weekend when I didn't go, even though I had a 3 lb gain...I am having a fresh, new start today. I'm glad I went back after gaining 3 instead of 5 or 10, and I only missed one week. I'm not behind, I'm just starting fresh with my attitude. I came home, ran 3M, and I'm about to have a healthy breakfast.
> 
> Oh, I don't remember who asked me where my dairy and oil were? I thought the WW yogurt and babybel were dairy  And trust me, those eggrolls had plenty of oil
> 
> The receptionist didn't make me pay the missed meeting fee, which was great. But the best part, I left my meeting excited and eager, and that is priceless!
> 
> Maria



Oh...that was me and I do trust you.     I'm glad you're going back to your meeting.


----------



## mrzrich

Just booked a one night stay at the Dolphin for Mother's Day Weekend for me and my mom (Girl's Only Weekend!)

We'll be having Tea at the GF and then dinner at Wolfgang Puck Cafe (The sit down restaurant not the CS)  We'll probably go to La Nouba too.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Strawberry Angel Cookies
> 
> 
> I ran through the recipe builder, if you can get 36 cookies out of the recipe, than 1 would be 2 points and 2 cookies would be 3 pts.



They do sound good!  Thanks for working out the points.





disba said:


> I Had my weigh in today and I lost 3lbs>





ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> First time in days I have had a chance to get on here.  I had my weigh in on Wed.  and I was down .4 and I really thought it was going to be a week that I gained.  So I was happy about that and I am now only .4 away from my 10%.  I should get there this week.  Hopefully I get through this week better than last, I felt like I was eating anything and everything in sight.



Congratulations on your losses!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Well, my cookies are done.    I used my pastry bag and it was still messy!  I got 95 little cookies out of the batch.  The points work out to be 6 cookies for 1 point.  I remembered in one of the March weeklies that it talked about chopping meringue cookies and then adding them to yogurt along with chocolate chips so I made them for that reason.  I'm snacking on that right now minus that chocolate chips!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Just booked a one night stay at the Dolphin for Mother's Day Weekend for me and my mom (Girl's Only Weekend!)
> 
> We'll be having Tea at the GF and then dinner at Wolfgang Puck Cafe (The sit down restaurant not the CS)  We'll probably go to La Nouba too.




Oh, how nice!  Have you seen LaNouba before??  I haven't but I'd love to.


----------



## mrzrich

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Oh, how nice!  Have you seen LaNouba before??  I haven't but I'd love to.



Nope, DH has no interest in it, and truthfully its a little pricey for us to go with the kids, so this is a good opportunity for me to go.


----------



## mackeysmom

Just wanted to post about a yummy new food I tried today ...

Flatout Artisan Flatbread in Rosemary & Olive Oil flavor.  Sooo good - the flavor totally reminded me of the little dish of herbed oil you get to dip your bread in at an Italian restaurant.   Only 3 PointsPlus.

I used it today to make myself a flatbread pizza.  I used a flatbread (3 points), part skim mozzeralla (3 points), tomato sauce (less than 1 point) and a little grated parmesan cheese (less than 1 point), a little garlic powder and black pepper.  (If I had any turkey pepperoni in the house, I would have used that, but I ran out.)

It was a nice departure from an english muffin pizza - the flavor of the flatbread made such a difference.

They were a little expensive - $3.99 and you only get five, but overall I give it two thumbs up.  

- Laura


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Nope, DH has no interest in it, and truthfully its a little pricey for us to go with the kids, so this is a good opportunity for me to go.



Those are the two reasons that I havent seen it as well -- DH isn't interested in the show or in the price!


----------



## HeatherC

Hi Everyone!  Popping in to say hello.

I was down 1.2 for this week and about 5.8 since I got serious about losing three weeks ago.

Right now I have a large cookie sheet in the oven of all sorts of veggies that I am roasting with a litlle olive oil and seasoing.   I used butternut squash, carrots, broccoli, red peppers and onions.  

When it is done I will save a little of them for tomorrow and then blend the rest in a blender with chicken broth for roasted vegetable soup for dinner.  The house smells awesome and I can't wait to eat!!!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## Fall1

Can anyone share what you eat for raw vegetables for snacks that you eat without dip?

I can't think of much besides carrots, celery and cucumber, but I know that will get old fast.
If there is a list somewhere, please share


----------



## Fall1

Just checking in....I am still on my first week and I'm so happy that I have been eating healthy all week.  I've saved my extra weekly points for pizza and 1 beer tonight with DH, can't wait to have it!!  

Hopefully my 1st WI on Monday will show some results.  I am just happy to be heading in the direction of healthy again.


----------



## DVCBELLE

Fall1 said:


> Just checking in....I am still on my first week and I'm so happy that I have been eating healthy all week.  I've saved my extra weekly points for pizza and 1 beer tonight with DH, can't wait to have it!!
> 
> Hopefully my 1st WI on Monday will show some results.  I am just happy to be heading in the direction of healthy again.


Congrats on a good 1st week!!

I love Cauliflower...I can't get enough of it so that is a thought for another veggie.


----------



## DisMomme

Fall1 said:


> Can anyone share what you eat for raw vegetables for snacks that you eat without dip?
> 
> I can't think of much besides carrots, celery and cucumber, but I know that will get old fast.
> If there is a list somewhere, please share



I love what you have already mentioned but also like...
Broccoli
Orange Pepper
Green Bell Peppers
Zuchinni

DH likes cherry tomatoes, mushrooms and snow peas too

2 tablespoons of reduced fat sour cream is only 1 point.  You could make a dip to go with the vegies.  My MIL has to have gluten free so we mix Good Seasons dry dressing mix into the SC and it doesn't add points to the SC.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

DVCBELLE said:


> :I have a question for all of you - I started on a Monday - but i am thinking I would rather weigh in on Friday - mainly b/c I know that weekends are sometimes the hardest to stay on point and if I have a big meal and it shows on the scale then I might be disappointed and discouraged.  But the other side of me says that if I weigh in on Mondays - that will be on my mind and maybe I will behave better on weekends.  I guess it probably doesn't matter in the end...but I thought I would see what you all think.




That's exactly why I WI on Friday mornings (online member).  My DH and I are more likely to go out to dinner on the weekends than during the week; if I go out-of-town to visit my family, it is on the weekends, and of course, I eat more at home, etc.  That allows me the "bulk" of points (if needed) to get through the weekend and the rest of the week to work out and eat better if I necessary.


----------



## karliebug

Hello everyone! I had a NSV this week to share. I stoped into walmart and bought a couple of spring like tshirt-type tops and was able to get one size smaller than usual.  Yahoo! My pants are getting loose, too. I may actually be able to buy new jeans soon.


----------



## mrzrich

Beer Cheat Sheet from the WW site.

There are thousands of different beers. Heres a selection of popular brews. Some are smarter grabs that save PointsPlus values. All are 12 ounces.

Beers with 2 PointsPlus values
Miller Genuine Draft Light 64 (MGD 64) 
Select55 

Beers with 3 PointsPlus values
Bud Ice Light
Budweiser Select
Busch Light
Coors Light
Miller Light


----------



## DisMomme

karliebug said:


> Hello everyone! I had a NSV this week to share. I stoped into walmart and bought a couple of spring like tshirt-type tops and was able to get one size smaller than usual.  Yahoo! My pants are getting loose, too. I may actually be able to buy new jeans soon.



WTG!!  




(nevermind, figured it out...Non Scale Victory-what does NSV mean?)


----------



## HeatherC

Happy Monday all!  Hope everyone had a great weekend.

I did really well and stayed OP.  Just going to keep plugging along. 

Just feels like this time around it is VERY slow going losing.  I keep reminding myself of the old story...The Tortoise and the Hare and how the slow going tortoise was victorious in the end.  Have to admit that a little sprint from the hare to the finish line would sure feel good though!

Here in New England we had a beautiful but still chilly weekend.  Waiting for it to start warming up so I can wear my flip flops and capris.  Keep remimding myself to wait to buy some new summer stuff because I am really hoping to be at least ten lbs. lighter by Memorial Day!!!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## dthogue

mrzrich said:


> Just booked a one night stay at the Dolphin for Mother's Day Weekend for me and my mom (Girl's Only Weekend!)
> 
> We'll be having Tea at the GF and then dinner at Wolfgang Puck Cafe (The sit down restaurant not the CS)  We'll probably go to La Nouba too.



What a special treat for you and your mom - wish we were close enough to do something like that!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well, my cookies are done.    I used my pastry bag and it was still messy!  I got 95 little cookies out of the batch.  The points work out to be 6 cookies for 1 point.  I remembered in one of the March weeklies that it talked about chopping meringue cookies and then adding them to yogurt along with chocolate chips so I made them for that reason.  I'm snacking on that right now minus that chocolate chips!



Sounds yummy - hope you enjoyed them!



karliebug said:


> Hello everyone! I had a NSV this week to share. I stoped into walmart and bought a couple of spring like tshirt-type tops and was able to get one size smaller than usual.  Yahoo! My pants are getting loose, too. I may actually be able to buy new jeans soon.



Wonderful feeling isn't it - I have been "shopping" in my closet - I removed the too big clothing and dug to the back of the closet for things that now fit!


----------



## dthogue

HeatherC said:


> Happy Monday all!  Hope everyone had a great weekend.
> 
> I did really well and stayed OP.  Just going to keep plugging along.
> 
> Just feels like this time around it is VERY slow going losing.  I keep reminding myself of the old story...The Tortoise and the Hare and how the slow going tortoise was victorious in the end.  Have to admit that a little sprint from the hare to the finish line would sure feel good though!
> 
> Here in New England we had a beautiful but still chilly weekend.  Waiting for it to start warming up so I can wear my flip flops and capris.  Keep remimding myself to wait to buy some new summer stuff because I am really hoping to be at least ten lbs. lighter by Memorial Day!!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Slow and Steady wins the race - I keep telling myself that in my weight loss and my running.  It is hard to though it keep a positive attitude sometimes, but I try to remind myself that in the end it will all be worth it.

I am wearing my capris (and in a smaller size) and sandals today - highs in the 70's here today , but 40's tomorrow


----------



## dthogue

Happy Monday Monring WW Friends,

I hope everyone had a great weekend.  

Weigh in on Saturday, I gained .8 pounds - oh well, it is what it is, can't change it, just need to move on.

I'm kinda bummed though, I couldn't stay for my meeting on Saturday and now I feel like I lack direction.  I will also miss my meetings the next 3 weeks, won't even get there to weigh in - I'm going to try another meeting on Tuesday morning, hope its just as good as mine!  I can't go without weighing in, I need to be held accountable!

My goal this week was to get to "ONE"erland this week, but I seem to be stuck at the last 3-4 pounds - I ate well all weekend until last night, then had too many snacks.  Maybe this week!!

NSV - I ran 5 miles yesterday as part of my 1/2 marathon training - I didn't think I could do it, but I DID   I was so proud of myself, but totally wiped out all day yesterday!


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> Happy Monday Monring WW Friends,
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weekend.
> 
> Weigh in on Saturday, I gained .8 pounds - oh well, it is what it is, can't change it, just need to move on.
> 
> I'm kinda bummed though, I couldn't stay for my meeting on Saturday and now I feel like I lack direction.  I will also miss my meetings the next 3 weeks, won't even get there to weigh in - I'm going to try another meeting on Tuesday morning, hope its just as good as mine!  I can't go without weighing in, I need to be held accountable!
> 
> My goal this week was to get to "ONE"erland this week, but I seem to be stuck at the last 3-4 pounds - I ate well all weekend until last night, then had too many snacks.  Maybe this week!!
> 
> NSV - I ran 5 miles yesterday as part of my 1/2 marathon training - I didn't think I could do it, but I DID   I was so proud of myself, but totally wiped out all day yesterday!



Tammy, You can do it, I am so proud of you for refocusing yourself, staying positive and moving forward.


----------



## sjms71

Hope everyone had a good weekend.  I tried my best this weekend, didn't exactly stay 100% on plan.  Went to Chilis got the Cobb Salad then my family had to order chips well, all downhill from there .  I wish I could just skip over weekends or just go into hiding.  I know that doesn't solve the issue of learning to stay in control but, it sure would be easier .


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> Hope everyone had a good weekend.  I tried my best this weekend, didn't exactly stay 100% on plan.  Went to Chilis got the Cobb Salad then my family had to order chips well, all downhill from there .  I wish I could just skip over weekends or just go into hiding.  I know that doesn't solve the issue of learning to stay in control but, it sure would be easier .



Good Morning Stephanie,

My 2 evils eating out and the weekends - I'm with you, I can manage the weekdays - it's the weekends that get me too!


----------



## DVCBELLE

I was worried this morning about my weigh in - But I was down 1.8 and am down 5.4 total!!  My goal had been to hit 5 pounds total this week so I am very excited.  Our weather is improving so I am hoping to add some walks in this week!!


----------



## sjms71

DVCBELLE said:


> I was worried this morning about my weigh in - But I was down 1.8 and am down 5.4 total!!  My goal had been to hit 5 pounds total this week so I am very excited.  Our weather is improving so I am hoping to add some walks in this week!!



Woohoo great job


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> Good Morning Stephanie,
> 
> My 2 evils eating out and the weekends - I'm with you, I can manage the weekdays - it's the weekends that get me too!



I am a saint  during the week.  Even when I splurge on the weekends 9 out of 10 times I am within my points, ok maybe 8 out of 10.  But those weekends where I've been as good as during the week,  I don't see any greater weight loss .


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Happy Monday!  I really enjoy dining out, but the last 10 weeks on WW, I've been so afraid to...not trusting myself not to go overboard.  My DH and I have eaten out six times at the most in that timeframe, and I'm happy to report I made some really good choices.

Being an online WWer and not having purchased a dining out guide, I first visit the selected restaurant's website (if they have one) and visit the nutrition page (again, if they have info listed) to figure PP values and what would be the best choices.

As a shortcut, I've also been using a site called Dottie's Weight Loss Zone: www.dwlz.com.  A friend of mine (and Lifetime WW member) told me about it.  Has anyone else heard of it?  She has TONS of restaurants listed and the PP values for many foods on each menu.  Very helpful!

We went to BW3's last night after the show, and I got the naked chicken tenders -- so good and low in PPs (1.5 each).  The sauce was only 2 PPs as well, and I felt like I was enjoying a treat too while the others had wings.

Here's to a successful week, everyone!


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

disbabyndaddy said:


> Happy Monday!  I really enjoy dining out, but the last 10 weeks on WW, I've been so afraid to...not trusting myself not to go overboard.  My DH and I have eaten out six times at the most in that timeframe, and I'm happy to report I made some really good choices.
> 
> Being an online WWer and not having purchased a dining out guide, I first visit the selected restaurant's website (if they have one) and visit the nutrition page (again, if they have info listed) to figure PP values and what would be the best choices.
> 
> As a shortcut, I've also been using a site called Dottie's Weight Loss Zone: www.dwlz.com.  A friend of mine (and Lifetime WW member) told me about it.  Has anyone else heard of it?  She has TONS of restaurants listed and the PP values for many foods on each menu.  Very helpful!
> 
> We went to BW3's last night after the show, and I got the naked chicken tenders -- so good and low in PPs (1.5 each).  The sauce was only 2 PPs as well, and I felt like I was enjoying a treat too while the others had wings.
> 
> Here's to a successful week, everyone!



I used that site back on the old points plan!  I lost track of what the website was though and haven't been using it.  I'll have to look it up again.   Thanks!

Love BW3's but do you know why it's called BW3's?  I've always wondered.

I do the online searching for nutrition before hand too.  It's more work but if I want to stay on plan, it's best to do it.  I have gone to a restaurant before without looking up what I should order and usually go with grilled chicken...

Applebee's WW menu is pretty good too and I always leave stuffed!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> Love BW3's but do you know why it's called BW3's?  I've always wondered.



No idea -- always wondered!  Buffalo Wild Wings only has two 'W's.




M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> I do the online searching for nutrition before hand too.  It's more work but if I want to stay on plan, it's best to do it.  I have gone to a restaurant before without looking up what I should order and usually go with grilled chicken...
> 
> Applebee's WW menu is pretty good too and I always leave stuffed!




I like Applebee's WW menu too -- we've been there in the last couple months.  Their website also has complete nutritional information, so you can figure points ahead of time without guessing what a meal may "cost" you.

Yep, looking up nutrition info ahead of time is more work but SO worth it!  I'd hate to think I made a wise choice and then get home (and look it up later) to discover I've just bombed the week.

I _really_ want pizza tonight before the Butler game -- may have to visit www.dwlz.com to see which would be best to order...OR make my own WW version.  Either way...GO DAWGS!!


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

mrzrich said:


> Beer Cheat Sheet from the WW site.
> 
> There are thousands of different beers. Heres a selection of popular brews. Some are smarter grabs that save PointsPlus values. All are 12 ounces.
> 
> Beers with 2 PointsPlus values
> Miller Genuine Draft Light 64 (MGD 64)
> Select55
> 
> Beers with 3 PointsPlus values
> Bud Ice Light
> Budweiser Select
> Busch Light
> Coors Light
> Miller Light



Just wanted to add Michelob Ultra to your list.  There are 2-3 (0) point beers and 2-3 (1) point beers.  The nutritional values are listed on the website.


----------



## bigsis1970

Hello everyone - I just joined WW last thursday because I still can't get my diabetes under control on meds so I must lose weight - my insurance will pay for the plan long as my Dr gives a written physician's statement (which he did) I read up on it all weekend and started today.. I am really hopeful this helps .. anyone have any experience with diabetes and WW??


----------



## bigsis1970

Did it crisp up like a pizza crust??




mackeysmom said:


> Just wanted to post about a yummy new food I tried today ...
> 
> Flatout Artisan Flatbread in Rosemary & Olive Oil flavor.  Sooo good - the flavor totally reminded me of the little dish of herbed oil you get to dip your bread in at an Italian restaurant.   Only 3 PointsPlus.
> 
> I used it today to make myself a flatbread pizza.  I used a flatbread (3 points), part skim mozzeralla (3 points), tomato sauce (less than 1 point) and a little grated parmesan cheese (less than 1 point), a little garlic powder and black pepper.  (If I had any turkey pepperoni in the house, I would have used that, but I ran out.)
> 
> It was a nice departure from an english muffin pizza - the flavor of the flatbread made such a difference.
> 
> They were a little expensive - $3.99 and you only get five, but overall I give it two thumbs up.
> 
> - Laura


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

disbabyndaddy said:


> No idea -- always wondered!  Buffalo Wild Wings only has two 'W's.
> 
> Yep, looking up nutrition info ahead of time is more work but SO worth it!  I'd hate to think I made a wise choice and then get home (and look it up later) to discover I've just bombed the week.
> 
> I _really_ want pizza tonight before the Butler game -- may have to visit www.dwlz.com to see which would be best to order...OR make my own WW version.  Either way...GO DAWGS!!



BW3's: Exactly!  I always ask when someone calls it that.  I usually just say Buffalo Wild Wings.  

Nutrition: I tried just ordering off the menu at IHOP once and ordered from the Simply Fit menu thinking it would be a better choice.  It was more points than if I had just ordered what I wanted!  So, it definitely pays to know ahead of time.  

Do you like (have near you) Little Caesars or CiCi's?  CiCi's pizza slices are all 4 points and Little Caesars is not bad either.  Get a pizza, eat one slice and eat it with a salad and fruit for dessert!  It won't be too bad.


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

bigsis1970 said:


> Hello everyone - I just joined WW last thursday because I still can't get my diabetes under control on meds so I must lose weight - my insurance will pay for the plan long as my Dr gives a written physician's statement (which he did) I read up on it all weekend and started today.. I am really hopeful this helps .. anyone have any experience with diabetes and WW??



I don't personally have any experience with diabetes but there is an elderly gentleman in my Thursday meetings that has diabetes.  He reached his 10% recently and there are lots of health benefits once you reach 10%!  He went from taking insulin 5 times a day to only 1 time.  He was telling his story and I'm not sure what the measurements are for insulin but he said he went from taking 15 (measurement) to less than 5 (measurement).  He has done really well and his wife is on the plan with him so they are a cute little team.  I think it you will see some great benefits with WW!  Good luck!


----------



## mrzrich

M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> Just wanted to add Michelob Ultra to your list.  There are 2-3 (0) point beers and 2-3 (1) point beers.  The nutritional values are listed on the website.



This is mis-information.  You can not use the NI and the points calculator to figure out alchohol points.  You have to trust what WW lists as the point values for alcoholic beverages.  It has something to do with Sugar alchohols, but I am not a chemist or a nutrtionist so I don't fully know the reason.  There are no beers with less than 2 points.


----------



## dthogue

bigsis1970 said:


> Hello everyone - I just joined WW last thursday because I still can't get my diabetes under control on meds so I must lose weight - my insurance will pay for the plan long as my Dr gives a written physician's statement (which he did) I read up on it all weekend and started today.. I am really hopeful this helps .. anyone have any experience with diabetes and WW??



welcome to the thread - sorry no diabetes experience - just high blood pressure that I am having trouble getting under control.

Good luck - I'm sure you will love the program - we have a great, supportive group here


----------



## bigsis1970

Thanks for the replies,  I should have said I am on oral meds (4 metformins and 1 onglyza and 1 lisopril) but i have the threat of going on shots if I can't get it under control.. I have my first meeting and WI on Friday morning.. going to look at skinnytaste now .. Michelle


----------



## sjms71

bigsis1970 said:


> Hello everyone - I just joined WW last thursday because I still can't get my diabetes under control on meds so I must lose weight - my insurance will pay for the plan long as my Dr gives a written physician's statement (which he did) I read up on it all weekend and started today.. I am really hopeful this helps .. anyone have any experience with diabetes and WW??



Hi, Welcome good luck getting your diabetes under control and with the program in general.  Not sure if anyone else on here is a diabetic and can help with some tips however, let us know if we can help along the way with anything.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> BW3's: Exactly!  I always ask when someone calls it that.  I usually just say Buffalo Wild Wings.
> 
> Nutrition: I tried just ordering off the menu at IHOP once and ordered from the Simply Fit menu thinking it would be a better choice.  It was more points than if I had just ordered what I wanted!  So, it definitely pays to know ahead of time.
> 
> Do you like (have near you) Little Caesars or CiCi's?  CiCi's pizza slices are all 4 points and Little Caesars is not bad either.  Get a pizza, eat one slice and eat it with a salad and fruit for dessert!  It won't be too bad.




Yeah!  Like, why not BW2's??  Whatever.  Still YUM!

I _love_ CiCi's pizza, especially the macaroni & cheese (which I can't imagine is 4 points).  Also mushroom and jalepeno.  Now, I'm hungry again.   Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mackeysmom

bigsis1970 said:


> Did it crisp up like a pizza crust??



Yes - I stuck the flatbread under the broiler for a few minutes before I put the sauce and toppings on - delicious.


----------



## DVCBELLE

I am totally cracking up at the BW3 conversation....

I am guessing that I knew the answer to this without looking it up b/c I am from Ohio and have been going to BW3s since college - 20 years ago

The restaurant used to be called Buffalo Wild Wings and Weck...  

here is the quote from their website:



> When we opened our first location in 1982, our original name was Buffalo Wild Wings & Weck - thus the BW-3.
> 
> We're sure this poses another question? What the Heck is a Weck?? A Weck is short for kimmelweck, a Kaiser roll seasoned with special toppings. These tasty rolls are popular on the East Coast and were served at our restaurants when we first opened. In 1998, we officially changed our name to Buffalo Wild Wings Grill & Bar to better describe our restaurants.


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

mrzrich said:


> This is mis-information.  You can not use the NI and the points calculator to figure out alchohol points.  You have to trust what WW lists as the point values for alcoholic beverages.  It has something to do with Sugar alchohols, but I am not a chemist or a nutrtionist so I don't fully know the reason.  There are no beers with less than 2 points.



Thanks for the information!  I'll have to check with them at my meeting where they announced it.  Luckily, I don't like beer so I'm in the clear.


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

DVCBELLE said:


> I am totally cracking up at the BW3 conversation....
> 
> I am guessing that I knew the answer to this without looking it up b/c I am from Ohio and have been going to BW3s since college - 20 years ago
> 
> The restaurant used to be called Buffalo Wild Wings and Weck...
> 
> here is the quote from their website:



I knew someone would know the answer!!  Thanks!  Now, what is a weck? nevermind...just saw your quote about it.


----------



## cepmom

M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> Thanks for the information!  I'll have to check with them at my meeting where they announced it.  Luckily, I don't like beer so I'm in the clear.



I'm glad mzrich came along with that info for you...was it WW staff that gave you that information??!


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

cepmom said:


> I'm glad mzrich came along with that info for you...was it WW staff that gave you that information??!



Talked about in the meeting but staff did not mention that the calculator won't work with NI for alcohol.  I had not heard that before.


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

So I don't know if anyone has had these yet or not, but I have to tell you how yummy they are.  Kelloggs Fiber Plus bars, caramel coconut fudge.  3 points plus and they are the size of a regular granola bar.  They taste very similar to the Samao Girl Scout cookie.  Delicious!!!!!!


----------



## mackeysmom

mrzrich said:


> This is mis-information.  You can not use the NI and the points calculator to figure out alchohol points.  You have to trust what WW lists as the point values for alcoholic beverages.  It has something to do with Sugar alchohols, but I am not a chemist or a nutrtionist so I don't fully know the reason.  There are no beers with less than 2 points.





M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> Talked about in the meeting but staff did not mention that the calculator won't work with NI for alcohol.  I had not heard that before.



For those members that attend meetings, there is a fairly lengthy explanation about alcohol and sugar alcohol on page 39 of the Getting Started booklet.   (I'm sure it is listed on the WW site as well, but I'm a meetings only member and don't use eTools.)

Hope that helps,
Laura


----------



## sjms71

ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> So I don't know if anyone has had these yet or not, but I have to tell you how yummy they are.  Kelloggs Fiber Plus bars, caramel coconut fudge.  3 points plus and they are the size of a regular granola bar.  They taste very similar to the Samao Girl Scout cookie.  Delicious!!!!!!



Oh no you didn't!!!!  I LOVE those GS cookies.  Now I will have to look for them.  I don't know who suggested the kelloggs pretzel, chocolate bars, but I just found them.  My store was always out.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> So I don't know if anyone has had these yet or not, but I have to tell you how yummy they are.  Kelloggs Fiber Plus bars, caramel coconut fudge.  3 points plus and they are the size of a regular granola bar.  They taste very similar to the Samao Girl Scout cookie.  Delicious!!!!!!



I'm not fond of coconut, but I LOVE the Kellogg's Fiber Plus bars in the chocolate chip and dark chocolate almond flavors!!  Also 3pp and SO GOOD.


----------



## dthogue

ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> So I don't know if anyone has had these yet or not, but I have to tell you how yummy they are.  Kelloggs Fiber Plus bars, caramel coconut fudge.  3 points plus and they are the size of a regular granola bar.  They taste very similar to the Samao Girl Scout cookie.  Delicious!!!!!!



I  these bars!!!  They are very good and the price is so much cheaper than the WW bars sold at the meeting!  My DD likes them too!  She is always eating the extra one I carry in my purse for emergencies!  The special K pretzel bars are so yummy too!


----------



## dthogue

Evening Ladies,

I just signed up for a 10K run in June with my DD.  She will be using this race for her corral placement for the 1/2 Marathon in Janaury - I'm running it just for the experience - I will do another 10K in October for placement.  I'm so excited - weight loss goals aside, I'm really this new found hobby of mine.


----------



## Fall1

I weighed in tonight for my 1st week, I lost 5.4lbs.  Yay!!  I know weeks from now on will be much smaller losses, but I am really excited for this start!!


----------



## sjms71

Fall1 said:


> I weighed in tonight for my 1st week, I lost 5.4lbs.  Yay!!  I know weeks from now on will be much smaller losses, but I am really excited for this start!!



 What a great start!!


----------



## portobello_rd

hey guys, long time lurker. i started weight watchers on january 3rd of this year, and so far have lost 36 pounds. i know thats super awesome, but today was my weigh in day and i had no loss. no gain, yay! but no loss. and i know ive been doing well but im kinda bummed out. any tips for me in case ive already hit a plateau that i need to work through?  thanks!


----------



## cepmom

M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> Talked about in the meeting but staff did not mention that the calculator won't work with NI for alcohol.  I had not heard that before.



I'm surprised...all staff should be up to date on that info


----------



## dis-happy

Joining the new thread.  Carry on....


----------



## DVCBELLE

dthogue said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> I just signed up for a 10K run in June with my DD.  She will be using this race for her corral placement for the 1/2 Marathon in Janaury - I'm running it just for the experience - I will do another 10K in October for placement.  I'm so excited - weight loss goals aside, I'm really this new found hobby of mine.



Wow - I am impressed you are even thinking corral placement!!!  I think 10Ks are a great distance and I am planning on one this summer.  I have decided I want to do another half...I am thinking about the Princess next year but DH is currently unemployed so I need him to find a job before I make a decision! 



Fall1 said:


> I weighed in tonight for my 1st week, I lost 5.4lbs.  Yay!!  I know weeks from now on will be much smaller losses, but I am really excited for this start!!



 
You should be excited!!



portobello_rd said:


> hey guys, long time lurker. i started weight watchers on january 3rd of this year, and so far have lost 36 pounds. i know thats super awesome, but today was my weigh in day and i had no loss. no gain, yay! but no loss. and i know ive been doing well but im kinda bummed out. any tips for me in case ive already hit a plateau that i need to work through?  thanks!



Hello!!  I just started on WW again and so I haven't hit a plateau this time but I can tell you that in the past when I hit one...I have quit.  And look where that got me...back to fatter than before and starting my weight loss journey...again!!  So stick with it.  Do you watch Biggest Loser - one of the girls hit a wall and was not losing much and one week she decided to work harder and at the weigh-in she said in the past she would turn around when she hit the wall and quit trying but this time she decided to just knock the wall down.  So I think that is what you have to do...stick in here and it will help you stay motivated and not run away from the wall!!! 

Here are the tips from the WW website:

Five ways to tip the scale
The good news: Whether the cause is behavioral, physiological or both, there are steps you can take to move past a plateau. First, strengthen your resolve to keep losing, then:

1. Increase your physical activity
This may be the best way to get the weight off, according to experts. Look for simple ways to get more activity in: Take the family (or the dog) for an afternoon walk. Park the car farther away, or get off the bus a stop or two away from your destination.

2. Eat right and write 
Research has shown that people routinely underestimate the number of calories they consume daily. Keep track of what you eat. Enjoy seeing that you've stayed within your PointsPlus Target. 

3. Eat fruits and vegetables
Fruits and vegetables are loaded with a variety of vitamin and minerals and are typically low in calories. Including them at meal time will help keep you satisfied and contribute to your health. 

4. Spice things up 
Forgo your usual turkey on rye for a more exotic water-packed tuna with dill and lemon juice on toasted pita bread. This might stimulate your taste buds enough to keep you satisfied.

5. Get busy 
Join an after-work volleyball league, attend art openings or just chase your kids around outside. The less you're in the kitchen, the less tempted you'll be to eat.


----------



## DVCBELLE

Tonight's recipe...

Slow Cooker Scalloped Potatoes and Ham

6 cups Frozen Shredded Potatoes 
1 cup Peas, frozen
1 1/2 cups Ham, extra lean - diced
1 1/2 cups Cheddar Cheese, Kraft Reduced Fat - shredded
1 can Cream of Mushroom Soup, condensed, Heathy Request
2/3 cup Nonfat Dry Milk Powder
1 cup Water
1/4 cup Onion - diced
1 tsp Dried Parsley

In a slow cooker, combine potatoes, peas, ham, and cheddar cheese. In a medium bowl, combine mushroom soup, dry milk powder, water, onion, and parsley flakes. Add soup mixture to potato mixture. Mix well to combine.
Cover and cook on low for 6 to 8 hours.
Serving Size: 6 - 1 Cup servings.


This had 9 points per cup and it was enough for me.  I didn't use the milk powder - I used low fat evaporate milk.  I really think you could use a 1/4 cup of regular milk and be fine.  It was a little soupier than I had anticpated.  I also didn't use low-fat cheese.  So you could lower points that way.

We all loved it.  DD9 made a face when I put it in front of her.  Then after she finally tried it she went "OH - that's yummy!"  It was rainy here today and it made for a great rainy day comfort dinner.  But we think it is definitely not a summer meal...better for a cold day!!!


----------



## DVCBELLE

Sorry for the prolific posting   I have a question...

Today at the meeting we got a 30% off Skechers shape ups - has anyone used them?  I am thinking about trying them but thought I would see what you all think about them!  Even with 30% off they are still pricey!!!


----------



## cepmom

dthogue said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> I just signed up for a 10K run in June with my DD.  She will be using this race for her corral placement for the 1/2 Marathon in Janaury - I'm running it just for the experience - I will do another 10K in October for placement.  I'm so excited - weight loss goals aside, I'm really this new found hobby of mine.



awesome!! You are doing so well with your running! 

My first 10K is in June also and I'm a little nervous about it...I haven't run outside for months! I did run 6.2 today on the treadmill but I need to get back outside! 

Ok, this is a weird question for those that run...how do you not have to go the bathroom when running for more than an hour  I keep thinking about doing a 1/2 marathon then I think there's no way I'll be able to hold it that whole time


----------



## DVCBELLE

cepmom said:


> awesome!! You are doing so well with your running!
> 
> My first 10K is in June also and I'm a little nervous about it...I haven't run outside for months! I did run 6.2 today on the treadmill but I need to get back outside!
> 
> Ok, this is a weird question for those that run...how do you not have to go the bathroom when running for more than an hour  I keep thinking about doing a 1/2 marathon then I think there's no way I'll be able to hold it that whole time



  They have port a potties along the way!!  I made the mistake in my 1st half of stopping to use one at mile one....the lines were 5 people deep.  There was another one at mile 2 - they are spread out pretty well along the course and you really shouldn't have a problem finding one to use. 

Supposedly hard core marathoners would just wet themselves...I don't even want to think of the chaffing that would cause and how uncomfortable that would be and the smell....


----------



## cepmom

DVCBELLE said:


> They have port a potties along the way!!  I made the mistake in my 1st half of stopping to use one at mile one....the lines were 5 people deep.  There was another one at mile 2 - they are spread out pretty well along the course and you really shouldn't have a problem finding one to use.
> 
> Supposedly hard core marathoners would just wet themselves...I don't even want to think of the chaffing that would cause and how uncomfortable that would be and the smell....



they have port-a-potties??!! thank God! Cuz I would never make it the whole way (ahhh...the joys of having had three babies and getting older)

And really? Wetting yourself??oh my....


----------



## dthogue

cepmom said:


> they have port-a-potties??!! thank God! Cuz I would never make it the whole way (ahhh...the joys of having had three babies and getting older)
> 
> And really? Wetting yourself??oh my....



I've heard that too about the porta potties along the way - and then there is always the bushes  guess that's why the suggest having tissues and hand sanitizer with you!

That's really  about wetting themselves - no way!!


----------



## Creativebeth

The London marathon was covering the women's marathon leader, Paula Radcliff, who popped a squat, pulled her shorts over and peed on TV!  I have to say she was quick about it to......since she was the leader!!!  You do what you have to!


----------



## DVCBELLE

I almost forgot...

if you do the Disney 1/2 and go through the parks - you can use the restrooms in the parks!  Which are much nicer than the port a potties!!

I went when we left the hotel, when we got to the starting line...then we were in line for 45 minutes and I had to go again...maybe I overhydrated myself   but DH didn't want me to go in the bushes - I should have!!!  It about killed me to make it to Mile 1 and the bathrooms!!  Then I think I went once more in the MK and by then I had balanced out the water I needed and my intake!!  

For my 2nd half - I used one about 1/2 way through but only b/c it had less opportunities than Disney and I didn't want it to be a problem later...


----------



## dthogue

DVCBELLE said:


> Wow - I am impressed you are even thinking corral placement!!!  I think 10Ks are a great distance and I am planning on one this summer.  I have decided I want to do another half...I am thinking about the Princess next year but DH is currently unemployed so I need him to find a job before I make a decision!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> My DD is a college student who plays soccer in the fall, so her schedule is very limited as to what she can do on the weekend starting in August and it seems that 10k's in our area are limited, so I wanted her to get her time in early - she is runner, so she shouldn't have any problem getting a decent time for her placement.  Me on the other hand - I just want to prove to myself that I can do it and then she what improvement I can make when I do the next one in October.


----------



## dthogue

DVCBELLE said:


> I almost forgot...
> 
> if you do the Disney 1/2 and go through the parks - you can use the restrooms in the parks!  Which are much nicer than the port a potties!!
> 
> I went when we left the hotel, when we got to the starting line...then we were in line for 45 minutes and I had to go again...maybe I overhydrated myself   but DH didn't want me to go in the bushes - I should have!!!  It about killed me to make it to Mile 1 and the bathrooms!!  Then I think I went once more in the MK and by then I had balanced out the water I needed and my intake!!
> 
> For my 2nd half - I used one about 1/2 way through but only b/c it had less opportunities than Disney and I didn't want it to be a problem later...



and there's one at the TTC you can use too!


----------



## dthogue

Has anyone been to their meeting this week and received the WW Walk It Challenge information?  The Walk It 5k date is May 22 this year - sounds like fun!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

DVCBELLE said:


> Today at the meeting we got a 30% off Skechers shape ups - has anyone used them?  I am thinking about trying them but thought I would see what you all think about them!  Even with 30% off they are still pricey!!!




Wow, 30% off!  That's awesome.  Still, you're right...that's too rich for my blood.

I lucked into a Shape-ups style, Dr. Scholl's brand shoe at DSW (LOVE that store) this winter on clearance, plus I had a coupon...only $15, so I bought them to try them out.

At first, I realy could feel it in my calves.  By forcing you to stand forward and more on the balls of your feet, it was like doing heel-raises.  Even after wearing them just a bit, I really felt like I was getting a little extra workout.  I couldn't "feel" anything in my butt though, so I didn't get that out of it like they advertise in the commercials.  Now that I've worn them for three months or so, I don't feel that initial mini-burn anymore.

Something weird -- on longer walks, I began getting a little headache.  It happened several times and only when I wore these shoes, so I began to wonder if they were the cause.  It doesn't happen now that I'm used to them, but I wonder if...because the heel is "missing"...I was pounding the ground too hard and jarring myself.  I started to pay attention to how I was walking and adjusted my stride...again, not sitting back on my heels, walking more forward and more smoothly.  The shoes haven't given me a headache since. 

Overall, I don't know if they're doing any good at shaping-me-up.  I've always had "cheerleader calves" anyway.  But they are really comfortable, and I do think my posture is better, standing taller, etc.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

dthogue said:


> Has anyone been to their meeting this week and received the WW Walk It Challenge information?  The Walk It 5k date is May 22 this year - sounds like fun!



Ours is Sunday, June 12.  I'm thinking of signing up for it.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

dthogue said:


> Has anyone been to their meeting this week and received the WW Walk It Challenge information?  The Walk It 5k date is May 22 this year - sounds like fun!



I received mine this morning at the meeting.  Ours is the same day and I'm excited that there is one right near me.  My WW buddy/ walking partner and I are going to do it but we are going to run it.  We walk over 4 miles a day (4 or 5 times a week) so we decided we needed a challenge.  We are going to follow the running guidelines in the flyer to get started.    

On another note, we got back from Disney World on Saturday.  I didn't track the week since I really needed a vacation from 'the real world.'  I'll admit that I made some bad choices (leftover birthday cake for breakfast ) but.....I was down 2.6 lbs at my weigh-in today


----------



## girli565

So I just weighed in... Lost 1.6 this week!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

girli565 said:


> So I just weighed in... Lost 1.6 this week!



Awesome!!!


----------



## girli565

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> Awesome!!!


Thanks!


----------



## DisMomme

Does anyone have any experience with dieting and hypothyroidism? I had 1/2 my thyroid out a couple years ago and am on a maintenance dose of synthroid. I try to remember to take it every day but often forget. What effect will that have on my weight-loss?


----------



## mackeysmom

I just got picked to host a Weight Watchers Ice Cream House Party (from houseparty.com) - I'm so excited. 

According to the website: _"me and my friends will get together and have loads of fun with Weight Watchers® Ice Cream, being the first to try new flavors." _

If any of my fellow WISHers are local (Long Island, NY), PM and I can send you out an invite. 

- Laura


----------



## mackeysmom

I was so excited about getting picked for the WW House Party that I forgot to post the results of this week's weigh-in. 

Down 3.8, but you may recall that I was inexplicibly up 4.2 last week (and stayed the same the week before that), so I am still "up" .4 over the course of three weeks.

I am soooo close to 20 pounds and pretty close to 10% (22 pounds), but I feel like I am spinning my wheels.  This upcoming week seems pretty uneventful (food-wise), so I'm hoping to keep up the momentum.

I've been using the Biggest Loser Boot Camp DVD for the past few days - it really is a good workout (for me at least) - has anybody else used this one?

Here's to a good week for all .

- Laura


----------



## dthogue

mackeysmom said:


> I just got picked to host a Weight Watchers Ice Cream House Party (from houseparty.com) - I'm so excited.
> 
> According to the website: _"me and my friends will get together and have loads of fun with Weight Watchers® Ice Cream, being the first to try new flavors." _
> 
> If any of my fellow WISHers are local (Long Island, NY), PM and I can send you out an invite.
> 
> - Laura



Congrats on being selected - wish I was closer - I applied, but didn't get picked


----------



## dthogue

Good Morning WW Friends,

My roller coaster ride continues - yesterday I felt like I was on top of the world and could conquer anything 

Today is another story - We are having a baby shower here at work today and there will be tons of good food and I am struggling already!  I brought in Hot dogs and sauerkraut (I packed 2 fat free hot dogs) for me so I can enjoy them with the sauerkraut, as well as the rest of my lunch.  I'm hoping to eat my lunch and still be able to enjoy the shower.  I also plan on hitting the veggie and fruit tray.  Please let me be strong today - I can do this, I know I can...

My mantra for the day - don't give to temptation!!!


----------



## dthogue

mackeysmom said:


> I am soooo close to 20 pounds and pretty close to 10% (22 pounds), but I feel like I am spinning my wheels.



Laura,

Hang in there girl, the scale will cooperate and you will get to the 20 pounds - I have faith in you!


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

Well I weighed in today and lost 3 pounds   This put me to my 10%.  I am sooooooooooo happy!!!!  I should hit 25 lbs. lost next week.  I feel great and my clothes are fitting better, down a size in jeans and my XL Tshirt is a little too big.


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> Well I weighed in today and lost 3 pounds   This put me to my 10%.  I am sooooooooooo happy!!!!  I should hit 25 lbs. lost next week.  I feel great and my clothes are fitting better, down a size in jeans and my XL Tshirt is a little too big.



That's AWESOME!!  It feels great to hit that 10% doesn't it?  

A sales clerk at the Walgreen's by my office noticed my weight loss today!  That feels good too!


----------



## TiggWDW

Today is my 3rd day of WW online.  The first day was pretty easy but yesterday was awful.  I was hungry the entire day and just kept using up my points.  I hope to do better today.  Now going to exercise..


----------



## sjms71

mackeysmom said:


> Down 3.8, but you may recall that I was inexplicibly up 4.2 last week (and stayed the same the week before that), so I am still "up" .4 over the course of three weeks.
> 
> I am soooo close to 20 pounds and pretty close to 10% (22 pounds), but I feel like I am spinning my wheels.  This upcoming week seems pretty uneventful (food-wise), so I'm hoping to keep up the momentum.
> 
> I've been using the Biggest Loser Boot Camp DVD for the past few days - it really is a good workout (for me at least) - has anybody else used this one?
> 
> Here's to a good week for all .
> 
> - Laura



Laura, you can do this stay strong 10% is a big deal.  



dthogue said:


> Good Morning WW Friends,
> 
> My roller coaster ride continues - yesterday I felt like I was on top of the world and could conquer anything
> 
> Today is another story - We are having a baby shower here at work today and there will be tons of good food and I am struggling already!  I brought in Hot dogs and sauerkraut (I packed 2 fat free hot dogs) for me so I can enjoy them with the sauerkraut, as well as the rest of my lunch.  I'm hoping to eat my lunch and still be able to enjoy the shower.  I also plan on hitting the veggie and fruit tray.  Please let me be strong today - I can do this, I know I can...
> 
> My mantra for the day - don't give to temptation!!!



Tammy, that sums up how I have been feeling lately......roller coaster ride .  I know you can do this though!



ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> Well I weighed in today and lost 3 pounds   This put me to my 10%.  I am sooooooooooo happy!!!!  I should hit 25 lbs. lost next week.  I feel great and my clothes are fitting better, down a size in jeans and my XL Tshirt is a little too big.



 Way to go!!



M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> A sales clerk at the Walgreen's by my office noticed my weight loss today!  That feels good too!



Great NSV!!!! 



TiggWDW said:


> Today is my 3rd day of WW online.  The first day was pretty easy but yesterday was awful.  I was hungry the entire day and just kept using up my points.  I hope to do better today.  Now going to exercise..



Welcome,  It's really hard in the beginning when your body has to "detox" hang in there it will get easier.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mackeysmom said:


> I just got picked to host a Weight Watchers Ice Cream House Party (from houseparty.com) - I'm so excited.
> 
> According to the website: _"me and my friends will get together and have loads of fun with Weight Watchers® Ice Cream, being the first to try new flavors." _
> 
> If any of my fellow WISHers are local (Long Island, NY), PM and I can send you out an invite.
> 
> - Laura



Congratulations!  If I lived in Long Island, I would definitely be PMing you!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I weighed in today and I'm down .8!!!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I weighed in today and I'm down .8!!!



Way to go girl


----------



## Fall1

I have been on program and doing great for 2 weeks, but today...not so good!  I feel awful, had a huge frozen yogurt after lunch.  Back on track!


----------



## TiggWDW

sjms71 said:


> Laura, you can do this stay strong 10% is a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy, that sums up how I have been feeling lately......roller coaster ride .  I know you can do this though!
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great NSV!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome,  It's really hard in the beginning when your body has to "detox" hang in there it will get easier.



Thanks! I'm doing a lot better today


----------



## dthogue

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I weighed in today and I'm down .8!!!



Congratulations


----------



## dthogue

My personal roller coaster ride continues today - its like a non-stop ride on Rock'n Roller Coaster 

I ate and ate yesterday at my office baby shower.  I must admit it all tasted soo good, I haven't eaten like that in many months - I sampled everything and I will say that I'm not sorry that I did it - I even had 2 pieces of cake  - does this make me a bad person?  I didn't eat much the rest of the day though - the scale was up this morning, but I expected that and I know it will come down tomorrow.

I am back on track today and ready to go - I ran 3.5 miles this morning and am hoping to take a spin class tonight.

It was quiet here yesterday - hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> Tammy, that sums up how I have been feeling lately......roller coaster QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Stepahnie,
> 
> Thanks for the support - we can do this together - are you a roller coaster fan????  Rock 'n Roller Coaster, Space Mountain and Everest are my favorite rides at WDW - maybe we should have a team name relating to roller coasters


----------



## mommykds

I had WI this morning..down a half a pound.  

On a side note, I "think" splenda is my coffee is giving me migraines.  The more I read about splenda the more it does not sound like a good thing to consume.  I had my coffee with just ff half n half today & yuck.  So maybe I should just use the points for real sugar & just have one cup of coffee & really enjoy it.  Anyone use real sugar instead & how much?  

Hang in there everyone!  Good luck.


----------



## mommykds

dthogue said:


> My personal roller coaster ride continues today - its like a non-stop ride on Rock'n Roller Coaster
> 
> I ate and ate yesterday at my office baby shower.  I must admit it all tasted soo good, I haven't eaten like that in many months - I sampled everything and I will say that I'm not sorry that I did it - I even had 2 pieces of cake  - does this make me a bad person?  I didn't eat much the rest of the day though - the scale was up this morning, but I expected that and I know it will come down tomorrow.
> 
> I am back on track today and ready to go - I ran 3.5 miles this morning and am hoping to take a spin class tonight.
> 
> It was quiet here yesterday - hope everyone is doing well!!


Sometimes we have to do that. As long as you don't let it become days of eating like that then you are doing fine.  2 weeks ago my DH & I went out for mexican & I could have ordered the grilled fajitas without cheese & sour cream however I planned for the evening by eating very light all day.  I had the big ole comibination platter with a tasting of everything.  I did not regret one bite.  I was up 2lbs the next morning so I ate very low carbs & very healthy(no processed anything) & the scale was back to normal the next day.  Good luck!!

Now I want cake.......


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> sjms71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy, that sums up how I have been feeling lately......roller coaster QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Stepahnie,
> 
> Thanks for the support - we can do this together - are you a roller coaster fan????  Rock 'n Roller Coaster, Space Mountain and Everest are my favorite rides at WDW - maybe we should have a team name relating to roller coasters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love all the coasters in Disney but not a huge "coaster" fan.  That would be funny having team name relating to it.  Hope you are having a better day.
> 
> 
> 
> mommykds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had WI this morning..down a half a pound.
> 
> Hang in there everyone!  Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great Job
Click to expand...


----------



## sjms71

So, back from weigh in and I am down 1lb.  Not sure how I managed that one, maybe it was the 4 miles I walked yesterday.  But in any case I'll take it.  Hoping to get the rest of my disney weight off by next weeks weigh in.  OMG, has anyone else bought a walk it challenge water bottle kit with all the stuff?  I got one and it's so cool.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> So, back from weigh in and I am down 1lb.  Not sure how I managed that one, maybe it was the 4 miles I walked yesterday.  But in any case I'll take it.  Hoping to get the rest of my disney weight off by next weeks weigh in.  OMG, has anyone else bought a walk it challenge water bottle kit with all the stuff?  I got one and it's so cool.



Way to go!  

As far as I know, we are just getting ugly yellow Walk-It T-shirts for $10.


----------



## cepmom

dthogue said:


> My personal roller coaster ride continues today - its like a non-stop ride on Rock'n Roller Coaster
> 
> I ate and ate yesterday at my office baby shower.  I must admit it all tasted soo good, I haven't eaten like that in many months - I sampled everything and I will say that I'm not sorry that I did it - I even had 2 pieces of cake  - does this make me a bad person?  I didn't eat much the rest of the day though - the scale was up this morning, but I expected that and I know it will come down tomorrow.
> 
> I am back on track today and ready to go - I ran 3.5 miles this morning and am hoping to take a spin class tonight.
> 
> It was quiet here yesterday - hope everyone is doing well!!



roller coaster here too! havebeen having an awful week. I don't know what it is but I haven't been very good I did not weigh in today because I had a meeting to work at. I don't even want to know what the scale says this week Maybe it's stress fro school and a touch of PMS...whatever it is it needs to stop today...so far so good today; back to power foods...



sjms71 said:


> So, back from weigh in and I am down 1lb.  Not sure how I managed that one, maybe it was the 4 miles I walked yesterday.  But in any case I'll take it.  Hoping to get the rest of my disney weight off by next weeks weigh in.  OMG, has anyone else bought a walk it challenge water bottle kit with all the stuff?  I got one and it's so cool.



I bought one of the kits the other day! I'm not a fan of visors, but I love the bottle; my Dd promptly stole it from me and brought it to school today


----------



## Disneyx6

Excited for this thread!  Lot's of great tips/comments.  Joined WW last week and had 1st weigh in yesterday and I lost 2.2lbs.  Very happy with this plan b/c I don't have to give up some of my favorites.  (Addicted to Starbucks!)  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mrzrich

WI last night, was up 1 lb.  I totally know why.  I kinda binged once or twice last week.  This week will be better.  I need to ramp up the activity this week.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

sjms71 said:


> So, back from weigh in and I am down 1lb.  Not sure how I managed that one, maybe it was the 4 miles I walked yesterday.  But in any case I'll take it.  Hoping to get the rest of my disney weight off by next weeks weigh in.  OMG, has anyone else bought a walk it challenge water bottle kit with all the stuff?  I got one and it's so cool.





cepmom said:


> I bought one of the kits the other day! I'm not a fan of visors, but I love the bottle; my Dd promptly stole it from me and brought it to school today



One pound is great!! 

I bought one of the kits on Tuesday and my DD11 claimed it as hers LOL.  Her favorite colors are orange and blue so she was thrilled.  I told her she could have it after the 5k.


----------



## DisMomme

WI today and down 1.8 lbs  Also reached a personal goal and am in a new "Number Family", next goal is 10%!

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Way to go!
> 
> As far as I know, we are just getting ugly yellow Walk-It T-shirts for $10.


 I love the new kit, a water bottle, visor, bag, and lip balm. 


cepmom said:


> roller coaster here too! havebeen having an awful week. I don't know what it is but I haven't been very good I did not weigh in today because I had a meeting to work at. I don't even want to know what the scale says this week Maybe it's stress fro school and a touch of PMS...whatever it is it needs to stop today...so far so good today; back to power foods...
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one of the kits the other day! I'm not a fan of visors, but I love the bottle; my Dd promptly stole it from me and brought it to school today



  Sorry you are havig a tough week.  I never was a fan of visors either but, since I walk outside a lot and I am getting older, my freckles just pop out. 



Disneyx6 said:


> Excited for this thread!  Lot's of great tips/comments.  Joined WW last week and had 1st weigh in yesterday and I lost 2.2lbs.  Very happy with this plan b/c I don't have to give up some of my favorites.  (Addicted to Starbucks!)  Good luck to everyone!



Hello and welcome!!! Great Job on at your 1st weigh in.  Grande skinny vanilla latte....3pts 



mrzrich said:


> WI last night, was up 1 lb.  I totally know why.  I kinda binged once or twice last week.  This week will be better.  I need to ramp up the activity this week.



 You got this girl, you can do it!!!



DisMomme said:


> WI today and down 1.8 lbs  Also reached a personal goal and am in a new "Number Family", next goal is 10%!
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone.



Way to go, great weigh in, you reached a personal goal and new "number family" .


----------



## rjb123

Hi all- I am new- can I join in?
I am a LT WW member- taking it one day at a time over here in NC.   I met my goal weight just before Thanksgiving last year and hit lifetime in Jan of this year.  Still new to living the lifestyle.  I lost about 31 pounds (give or take 2) on WW and have totally changed how I eat.  yay!  I have never in my adult life (even in college) been this thin and healthy.  Wow!  BUT it is not easy.  some weeks are easier than others- this last week was HARDDDDDD and I will admit, being LT is its own challenge.  It is hard to not have another WL goal, yk?
So right now I am working on becoming a runner.  I am what I call a "reluctant runner" meaning that I don't LOVE to run, but every time I do, I am glad that I did, yk?
Hmmm- that is just about it for my WW journey.  I also have a wonderful DH (who is OP now too! ) and three fabulous kiddos (7,5,18 months) that keep me on my toes.  
Thanks for letting me join yall!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

rjb123 said:


> Hi all- I am new- can I join in?
> I am a LT WW member- taking it one day at a time over here in NC.   I met my goal weight just before Thanksgiving last year and hit lifetime in Jan of this year.  Still new to living the lifestyle.  I lost about 31 pounds (give or take 2) on WW and have totally changed how I eat.  yay!  I have never in my adult life (even in college) been this thin and healthy.  Wow!  BUT it is not easy.  some weeks are easier than others- this last week was HARDDDDDD and I will admit, being LT is its own challenge.  It is hard to not have another WL goal, yk?
> So right now I am working on becoming a runner.  I am what I call a "reluctant runner" meaning that I don't LOVE to run, but every time I do, I am glad that I did, yk?
> Hmmm- that is just about it for my WW journey.  I also have a wonderful DH (who is OP now too! ) and three fabulous kiddos (7,5,18 months) that keep me on my toes.
> Thanks for letting me join yall!




Welcome, and CONGRATULATIONS on your weight loss journey and being lifetime!!  I'm looking forward to reaching my goal (just over half-way there) but do think about what it will be like to maintain.  I have very little willpower in general, though I've found being on WW surprisingly easy.  (I think it is being committed, which I've never been before.)  I'm afraid that once I allow myself some treats, I'll slide...but I guess I'll worry about that when I get there.  First, the goal!

Congrats again, and way to go!!


----------



## sjms71

rjb123 said:


> Hi all- I am new- can I join in?
> I am a LT WW member- taking it one day at a time over here in NC.   I met my goal weight just before Thanksgiving last year and hit lifetime in Jan of this year.  Still new to living the lifestyle.  I lost about 31 pounds (give or take 2) on WW and have totally changed how I eat.  yay!  I have never in my adult life (even in college) been this thin and healthy.  Wow!  BUT it is not easy.  some weeks are easier than others- this last week was HARDDDDDD and I will admit, being LT is its own challenge.  It is hard to not have another WL goal, yk?
> So right now I am working on becoming a runner.  I am what I call a "reluctant runner" meaning that I don't LOVE to run, but every time I do, I am glad that I did, yk?
> Hmmm- that is just about it for my WW journey.  I also have a wonderful DH (who is OP now too! ) and three fabulous kiddos (7,5,18 months) that keep me on my toes.
> Thanks for letting me join yall!




 Hello!!  Wow, Lifetime is an amazing accomplishment you should be VERY proud of yourself. I am sure LT does have it's own challenges.  I am not there yet (10lbs to go ).  We have a few LTers here and they too struggle some times as we all do.  Just keep working the program and we will help you through those tough times.


----------



## sjms71

First want to say *Good Luck today* to all our Friday Weighers.  I must say my 1lb loss yesterday has given me a boost of confidence I haven't see in myself in a while.  I usually approach the weekend with this feeling of trying to swim upstream.  But I feel different today so I hope it last .



*SANDI*  If you're reading, hope you are having a good time and we miss ya .


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

mommykds said:


> I had WI this morning..down a half a pound.
> 
> On a side note, I "think" splenda is my coffee is giving me migraines.  The more I read about splenda the more it does not sound like a good thing to consume.  I had my coffee with just ff half n half today & yuck.  So maybe I should just use the points for real sugar & just have one cup of coffee & really enjoy it.  Anyone use real sugar instead & how much?
> 
> Hang in there everyone!  Good luck.



Congrats on your loss!

I know several people that cannot use Splenda because of migraines or a shaky feeling.  I would suggest using regular sugar and just counting your points because I hate migraines and try to cut out anything that will trigger one!! 

I hit my 16 weeks, was down 1 lb.  and went over 20 lbs. yesterday at WI!!  I have new "bling" for my 10% key chain.   It still amazes me how well this plan works.


----------



## DVCBELLE

Happy Friday all - looks like everyone is starting to feel better this week!  Last week seemed to be a slow week so I hope this week we all lose!!!  

Tomorrow night is my first big challenge - we are going to a fundraiser that will have good food and booze.  I hardly ever drink and this would be one of the times I do but I think I will skip drinking this year - or maybe one glass of wine.  I wish I knew the dinner menu!  That would make it easier to plan ahead.  I haven't used any of my weekly points so I know that will help me but with a Monday weigh in I would rather stay within my points!!


----------



## bigsis1970

Had my first WI today and am down 1.1 which i consider great because even though I signed up last Thurs night I took Friday and the weekend to read my materials - plan out meals - ect.. and started tracking on Monday..


----------



## disbabyndaddy

WI this morning, and I was down 2.6 pounds for the week!!  That's more that my weekly average the last month, so I was super-happy with it.  The loss put me at 22 pounds overall  and gave me another 5+ "star" in the online tracker.

After what I was SURE was a slip-up yesterday eating out for lunch, I'm thrilled...and energized for another week.  Have a fantastic weekend, everyone.  We're supposed to see 80 degrees here in Indy by Sunday!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

DVCBELLE said:


> Happy Friday all - looks like everyone is starting to feel better this week!  Last week seemed to be a slow week so I hope this week we all lose!!!
> 
> Tomorrow night is my first big challenge - we are going to a fundraiser that will have good food and booze.  I hardly ever drink and this would be one of the times I do but I think I will skip drinking this year - or maybe one glass of wine.  I wish I knew the dinner menu!  That would make it easier to plan ahead.  I haven't used any of my weekly points so I know that will help me but with a Monday weigh in I would rather stay within my points!!



If you know where the dinner is going to be held, try calling the venue and asking them what they will be serving.  I've done that.  Let them know you have special dietary considerations and you would like to know what's on the menu.  They shouldn't object to giving you that information.


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> First want to say *Good Luck today* to all our Friday Weighers.  I must say my 1lb loss yesterday has given me a boost of confidence I haven't see in myself in a while.  I usually approach the weekend with this feeling of trying to swim upstream.  But I feel different today so I hope it last .
> 
> Here's to a GREAT weekend - and feeling great about yourself!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> M.A.D.aboutDisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hit my 16 weeks, was down 1 lb.  and went over 20 lbs. yesterday at WI!!  I have new "bling" for my 10% key chain.   It still amazes me how well this plan works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> bigsis1970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my first WI today and am down 1.1 which i consider great because even though I signed up last Thurs night I took Friday and the weekend to read my materials - plan out meals - ect.. and started tracking on Monday..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great job - keep up the good work - it gets easier as you go!
> 
> 
> 
> disbabyndaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> WI this morning, and I was down 2.6 pounds for the week!!  That's more that my weekly average the last month, so I was super-happy with it.  The loss put me at 22 pounds overall  and gave me another 5+ "star" in the online tracker.
> 
> After what I was SURE was a slip-up yesterday eating out for lunch, I'm thrilled...and energized for another week.  Have a fantastic weekend, everyone.  We're supposed to see 80 degrees here in Indy by Sunday!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats!
Click to expand...


----------



## dthogue

TGIF Everyone - well it's the end of the week and boy am I glad.  We are going to see DD at college tonight - she has a soccer game, so 4 hours in the car for a 90 minute game  I'm so excited to see her, its been a few weeks since we saw her and I miss her so much.

My youngest DD and I are running in a 5k tomorrow - actually looking forward to it - hoping to improve my time from the last one.

My roller coaster ride continues, I am still struggling with the eating - I did so well yesterday til last night, then went over on my points.  Then I woke up this morning early to exercise only to quit halfway through my DVD.  To make matters worse, I then went and made my DD chocolate chip pancakes and made one for myself as well 

Back on track for lunch though - and  have dinner planned, so I will fininsh the day strong!!!

Enjoy the rest of the day!


----------



## Fall1

I'm on my 2nd week and doing good, but today is my birthday and we are going out to eat tomorrow night.  I'm nervous for Monday's wi...


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Lots of birthdays lately!


----------



## DisMomme

enjoy and don't worry about WI.  Just enjoy your night out and get back on plan Sunday.


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> TGIF Everyone - well it's the end of the week and boy am I glad.  We are going to see DD at college tonight - she has a soccer game, so 4 hours in the car for a 90 minute game  I'm so excited to see her, its been a few weeks since we saw her and I miss her so much.
> 
> My youngest DD and I are running in a 5k tomorrow - actually looking forward to it - hoping to improve my time from the last one.
> 
> My roller coaster ride continues, I am still struggling with the eating - I did so well yesterday til last night, then went over on my points.  Then I woke up this morning early to exercise only to quit halfway through my DVD.  To make matters worse, I then went and made my DD chocolate chip pancakes and made one for myself as well
> 
> Back on track for lunch though - and  have dinner planned, so I will fininsh the day strong!!!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the day!



Have fun with your DD and good luck on your 5K.  As for the roller coaster ride, it doesn't matter that you fall off as long as you get back on . 



Fall1 said:


> I'm on my 2nd week and doing good, but today is my birthday and we are going out to eat tomorrow night.  I'm nervous for Monday's wi...


  Happy birthday!  Enjoy the day it's WW so you can enjoy going out to eat.  




CdnBuzzFan said:


> Lots of birthdays lately!



Jess, not sure which day but, wasn't it your birthday this week?  

Happy Birthday (late)


----------



## karliebug

I lost 2.2 this week! Hooray for me.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

I'm soo excited and I have to share this with people who will understand.  At my co-workers urging (LOL I think they were sick of my pants falling down), I finally went pants shopping today and was down a size!!!  I was dancing in the changing room!!


----------



## sjms71

karliebug said:


> I lost 2.2 this week! Hooray for me.


Wow great job




GoofyMomInOhio said:


> I'm soo excited and I have to share this with people who will understand.  At my co-workers urging (LOL I think they were sick of my pants falling down), I finally went pants shopping today and was down a size!!!  I was dancing in the changing room!!



isn't that a great feeling, way to go!


----------



## Twingle

Had my WI today - was down 2.0!  After weeks of .4, .6, .2, etc. - I was very excited!  But, when my lovely receptionist pointed out I was only 8 pounds from the high point in my height range, I cried.  Can't believe I'm so close.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend - I know I don't post often, but I read every day, and all of you are a tremedous amount of support to me!


----------



## sjms71

Twingle said:


> Had my WI today - was down 2.0!  After weeks of .4, .6, .2, etc. - I was very excited!  But, when my lovely receptionist pointed out I was only 8 pounds from the high point in my height range, I cried.  Can't believe I'm so close.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend - I know I don't post often, but I read every day, and all of you are a tremedous amount of support to me!



Woohoo .  So, does that mean you are close to goal?


----------



## Fall1

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> I'm soo excited and I have to share this with people who will understand.  At my co-workers urging (LOL I think they were sick of my pants falling down), I finally went pants shopping today and was down a size!!!  I was dancing in the changing room!!



Yay!!!  So great!!  Congrats!


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

mommykds said:


> I had WI this morning..down a half a pound.
> 
> On a side note, I "think" splenda is my coffee is giving me migraines.  The more I read about splenda the more it does not sound like a good thing to consume.  I had my coffee with just ff half n half today & yuck.  So maybe I should just use the points for real sugar & just have one cup of coffee & really enjoy it.  Anyone use real sugar instead & how much?
> 
> Hang in there everyone!  Good luck.



I have one cup of coffee, every morning, I don't use sugar in hot coffee but iced coffee I do.  1 Tbsp is only 1 point, and 2 tbsp of half and half is 1 point, so if that is enough for you one good cup of coffee is only 2 points.  I usually eat fruit for breakfast, so my early morning points are only 2.  If I am feeling really hungry I will have a fiber bar which is 3 points, so its not so crazy.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> I'm soo excited and I have to share this with people who will understand.  At my co-workers urging (LOL I think they were sick of my pants falling down), I finally went pants shopping today and was down a size!!!  I was dancing in the changing room!!



Awesome!!!!!  I had a size smaller at home and it was wonderful to put the big ones away and take out the smaller ones!!!!!


----------



## Twingle

sjms71 said:


> Woohoo .  So, does that mean you are close to goal?



I'm 19 pounds from the goal I set for myself, which is right smack inbetween the numbers WW has for my height range.  But, I never "locked in" to the number, because I have no idea how I'll feel at it, kwim?  If I feel like it's too thin, I have some wiggle room; if I feel like I could lose a bit more, I can do that too.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Jess, not sure which day but, wasn't it your birthday this week?
> 
> Happy Birthday (late)



 Yup!   It was Wednesday.  Pizza and Red Velvet Cake with Cream Cheese Icing.  I didn't really like my cake but from the amount that I ate of it, you would have trouble believing that I didn't like it!

Thanks for remembering!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

karliebug said:


> I lost 2.2 this week! Hooray for me.



Hooray!!!   




GoofyMomInOhio said:


> I'm soo excited and I have to share this with people who will understand.  At my co-workers urging (LOL I think they were sick of my pants falling down), I finally went pants shopping today and was down a size!!!  I was dancing in the changing room!!



  I love stories like this!!




Twingle said:


> Had my WI today - was down 2.0!  After weeks of .4, .6, .2, etc. - I was very excited!  But, when my lovely receptionist pointed out I was only 8 pounds from the high point in my height range, I cried.  Can't believe I'm so close.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend - I know I don't post often, but I read every day, and all of you are a tremedous amount of support to me!



Congratulations on your loss!  I'm happy to hear your ultimate goal is within reach!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Down 3.6 at this morning's weigh-in, so the 3 lbs from last week are gone, plus more! Down a total of 17.4, a new low for me. I have to weigh in Wednesday night next week (travelling after that), so hopefully I will manage a loss by then. I have a lot of incentive to get through this weekend without going crazy! 

Oh! In my meeting someone brought FiberOne brownies. They are just 2 pts+ each, and look really good!

Maria


----------



## DisMomme

Worfiedoodles said:


> Down 3.6 at this morning's weigh-in, so the 3 lbs from last week are gone, plus more! Down a total of 17.4, a new low for me. I have to weigh in Wednesday night next week (travelling after that), so hopefully I will manage a loss by then. I have a lot of incentive to get through this weekend without going crazy!
> 
> Oh! In my meeting someone brought FiberOne brownies. They are just 2 pts+ each, and look really good!
> 
> Maria



WTG! Awesome wi


----------



## mommykds

ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> I have one cup of coffee, every morning, I don't use sugar in hot coffee but iced coffee I do.  1 Tbsp is only 1 point, and 2 tbsp of half and half is 1 point, so if that is enough for you one good cup of coffee is only 2 points.  I usually eat fruit for breakfast, so my early morning points are only 2.  If I am feeling really hungry I will have a fiber bar which is 3 points, so its not so crazy.  Hope this helps.



Yes thanks!  I have tried coffee with just fat free half & half for 3 days now & yuck!  DH says I will get used to it but I don't think so. 


We are going for Mexican tonight.  Yum....I have my points saved & can't wait.


Congrats to all the losers this week! Great job!!!


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

mommykds said:


> Yes thanks!  I have tried coffee with just fat free half & half for 3 days now & yuck!  DH says I will get used to it but I don't think so.
> 
> 
> We are going for Mexican tonight.  Yum....I have my points saved & can't wait.
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the losers this week! Great job!!!



I don't like fat free half and half either.  I just measure out what I need, it really is amazing how much I used to use before WW.  I don't miss the extra at all anymore.


----------



## DVCBELLE

So the fundraiser last night was a DISASTER!!

Open Bar, stations of chinese food all mixed and tossed in sauce, premixed salad in dressing, a pasta bar, a sliders bar and a mashed potato bar...not a plain piece of chicken or anything not drenched in sauce in sight...Luckily I had a late breakfast and a midafternoon snack had 21 points going into dinner and I had not dipped into my weeklies at all - I couldn't even begin to determine how many points I had - but I am sure it was below 70!!  

This morning I feel yucky - I didn't overindulge but it was just more junk than my body has grown accustomed too!!  I also am glad that I don't feel it was worth the price I am probably going to pay on the scale tomorrow - which I guess is a victory!


----------



## dthogue

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> I'm soo excited and I have to share this with people who will understand.  At my co-workers urging (LOL I think they were sick of my pants falling down), I finally went pants shopping today and was down a size!!!  I was dancing in the changing room!!



Woo Hoo  - isn't it a great feeling to buy a new size - I have been "Shopping" in my closet, but have bought a few new shirts!



Twingle said:


> Had my WI today - was down 2.0!  QUOTE]
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worfiedoodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down 3.6 at this morning's weigh-in, so the 3 lbs from last week are gone, plus more! Down a total of 17.4, a new low for me. I have to weigh in Wednesday night next week (travelling after that), so hopefully I will manage a loss by then. I have a lot of incentive to get through this weekend without going crazy!
> 
> Oh! In my meeting someone brought FiberOne brownies. They are just 2 pts+ each, and look really good!
> 
> Maria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!  I'm still looking for those Fiber One Brownies!!!  Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> DVCBELLE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the fundraiser last night was a DISASTER!!
> 
> Open Bar, stations of chinese food all mixed and tossed in sauce, premixed salad in dressing, a pasta bar, a sliders bar and a mashed potato bar...not a plain piece of chicken or anything not drenched in sauce in sight...Luckily I had a late breakfast and a midafternoon snack had 21 points going into dinner and I had not dipped into my weeklies at all - I couldn't even begin to determine how many points I had - but I am sure it was below 70!!
> 
> This morning I feel yucky - I didn't overindulge but it was just more junk than my body has grown accustomed too!!  I also am glad that I don't feel it was worth the price I am probably going to pay on the scale tomorrow - which I guess is a victory!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a tough night - I indulged too much last week and on Friday I kept telling my DH I felt like a pufferfish   Keep drinking the water and you will better soon!
Click to expand...


----------



## dthogue

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Yup!   It was Wednesday.  Pizza and Red Velvet Cake with Cream Cheese Icing.  I didn't really like my cake but from the amount that I ate of it, you would have trouble believing that I didn't like it!
> 
> Thanks for remembering!



Happy Belated Birthday - I LOVE red velvet cake and red velvet whoopie pies even more!!


----------



## dthogue

Happy Sunday Afternoon,

It is quiet in here this weekend - hope everyone is having nice Spring weather and is busy outside.  

DD and I ran our third 5k yesterday - she did really well and me well I fininshed, but I was hoping to improve my time, but I stayed the same as the last one.  Although this course had a few hills, but I am proud of myself for fininshing it.

I had a great OP day yesterday and so far today is going well.  I don't weigh in til Tuesday this week, so I'm hoping for a good result.

My DD is singing the National Anthem at a local AHL Hockey game tonight with her school choir, so we are off to that - I have my snacks packed and will have dinner when we get home - no good choices for me at the game 

Have a great night!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

dthogue said:


> Happy Sunday Afternoon,
> 
> It is quiet in here this weekend - hope everyone is having nice Spring weather and is busy outside.
> 
> DD and I ran our third 5k yesterday - she did really well and me well I fininshed, but I was hoping to improve my time, but I stayed the same as the last one.  Although this course had a few hills, but I am proud of myself for fininshing it.
> 
> I had a great OP day yesterday and so far today is going well.  I don't weigh in til Tuesday this week, so I'm hoping for a good result.
> 
> My DD is singing the National Anthem at a local AHL Hockey game tonight with her school choir, so we are off to that - I have my snacks packed and will have dinner when we get home - no good choices for me at the game
> 
> Have a great night!



Congrats on your 3rd 5K!! 

We went to a Lake Erie Monsters game last night (we are huge hockey fans) and I had the best intentions on being good but ended up eating almost half of my DD's hot pretzel.  Who is your local team?  Hope your DD has a wonderful time!


----------



## mrzrich

Just had breakfast for dinner. Yummy!  When DH woke this AM he said he wanted Pancakes, bacon and eggs.  I hate spending those kind of points on breakfast, so we decided to have it for dinner.  I know that mathematically I COULD have had it for breakfast and chose a light dinner.  But I know myself, I would have been picking all night.  Doing it this way I am STUFFED!


----------



## dthogue

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> Congrats on your 3rd 5K!!
> 
> We went to a Lake Erie Monsters game last night (we are huge hockey fans) and I had the best intentions on being good but ended up eating almost half of my DD's hot pretzel.  Who is your local team?  Hope your DD has a wonderful time!



Hershey Bears - I ended up having 2 chciken strips, french fries and part of a pretzel   The choir sang the National Anthem beautifully - I was one proud mamma!


----------



## dthogue

mrzrich said:


> Just had breakfast for dinner. Yummy!  When DH woke this AM he said he wanted Pancakes, bacon and eggs.  I hate spending those kind of points on breakfast, so we decided to have it for dinner.  I know that mathematically I COULD have had it for breakfast and chose a light dinner.  But I know myself, I would have been picking all night.  Doing it this way I am STUFFED!



I agree with your logic - I would never spend points like that on breakfast, no matter what it was, but I would eat that same thing for dinner - funny how our mind works   If I have a light dinner (I usually allow 10 points for dinner), I would still be hungry afterwards.


----------



## sjms71

Hope everyone had a good weekend.  My weekend was pretty uneventful however, I have a VERY busy week ahead of me .  I hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## DVCBELLE

Happy Monday..weighed in this morning only down .2 but since I had a bad night on Saturday I am happy I didn't gain...here's hoping it will look better next week!!!


----------



## Sandi

Hi all, I'm back from our wonderful WDW trip.  We got back yesterday afternoon and I was too bushed to check in with you all.  Looks like I missed a lot of action here!  I think when I left we were at about page 3 or 4 and now I'm posting on page 16.  I skipped around some to catch up a bit.  Welcome to new folks and it's great to see the thread regulars offering such great advice and help.

Our trip was great.  We stayed 4 nights at Pop Century and then switched over to Fort Wilderness for the last 5 nights.  We've stayed at Pop several times and it was great (as usual).  The Fort Wilderness Cabin was a new experience and it was fine, but we probably won't be staying there again.  The grounds are beautiful and it reminded me of camping as a kid, but I missed the convenience of a real CS restaurant and it didn't feel Disney enough for me and DD16.

I didn't track for the whole time we were gone, but I made some pretty healthy choices over all.  Also, I NEVER cleaned my plate.  We had some terrific dining experiences and I have been cured of the "you must eat it all or you don't get your money's worth" curse.  Our special meals were at Narcoossee's, Whispering Canyon, Teppan Edo, Sci-Fi Dine In, Crystal Palace, Sanaa, and Hoop Dee Doo Revue.  For CS meals, DD16 and I would typically split a meal and we'd be perfectly satisfied and happy.  I did find a new favorite treat, however, and that is the coconut frozen bar at the new Mexico CS restaurant.  I'm so glad we didn't discover it until the end of our trip.  I have no idea how many calories are in those ice-pops, but I know it's not good.  They were yummy and beat Dole-whips by a mile.

I was able to run once at Pop and twice at FW.  Both resorts have wonderful running paths. I especially liked running at FW -- lovely sidewalks through wooded areas to the lake with lots of wildlife (deer, squirrels, etc.).

I'm waiting for my official WI on Wednesday to know "the truth" about how I did.  I feel like I may have had a modest gain, but it will be okay because I definitely went beyond the points allotted.

Here's looking at a good week for all of us!


----------



## robinb

Happy Monday everyone!  I had a busy, food-filled weekend and I am ready to give 100% for the rest of the week.  I tracked everything, but I don't have a lot of extra points left.  I guess I'll just have to exercise to get more .

I have had a lot of menopausal  symptoms in the last month so I have had to add a cup of soy milk to my day, so that's a loss of 21 points per week that I would rather use for something that actually tasted good.  I just blended a 1/2 of mixed berries with it so it was better ... time to go and buy some interesting frozen fruits.


----------



## dthogue

Sandi said:


> Hi all, I'm back from our wonderful WDW trip.  We got back yesterday afternoon and I was too bushed to check in with you all.  Looks like I missed a lot of action here!  I think when I left we were at about page 3 or 4 and now I'm posting on page 16.  I skipped around some to catch up a bit.  Welcome to new folks and it's great to see the thread regulars offering such great advice and help.
> 
> Our trip was great.  We stayed 4 nights at Pop Century and then switched over to Fort Wilderness for the last 5 nights.  We've stayed at Pop several times and it was great (as usual).  The Fort Wilderness Cabin was a new experience and it was fine, but we probably won't be staying there again.  The grounds are beautiful and it reminded me of camping as a kid, but I missed the convenience of a real CS restaurant and it didn't feel Disney enough for me and DD16.
> 
> I didn't track for the whole time we were gone, but I made some pretty healthy choices over all.  Also, I NEVER cleaned my plate.  We had some terrific dining experiences and I have been cured of the "you must eat it all or you don't get your money's worth" curse.  Our special meals were at Narcoossee's, Whispering Canyon, Teppan Edo, Sci-Fi Dine In, Crystal Palace, Sanaa, and Hoop Dee Doo Revue.  For CS meals, DD16 and I would typically split a meal and we'd be perfectly satisfied and happy.  I did find a new favorite treat, however, and that is the coconut frozen bar at the new Mexico CS restaurant.  I'm so glad we didn't discover it until the end of our trip.  I have no idea how many calories are in those ice-pops, but I know it's not good.  They were yummy and beat Dole-whips by a mile.
> 
> I was able to run once at Pop and twice at FW.  Both resorts have wonderful running paths. I especially liked running at FW -- lovely sidewalks through wooded areas to the lake with lots of wildlife (deer, squirrels, etc.).
> 
> I'm waiting for my official WI on Wednesday to know "the truth" about how I did.  I feel like I may have had a modest gain, but it will be okay because I definitely went beyond the points allotted.
> 
> Here's looking at a good week for all of us!



Welcome Home Sandi - sounds like you had a great trip with lots of great meals.  We are staying at Pop in August - glad to hear there's a place to run!


----------



## NC State

Sounds like everyone is doing good. I had my WI this past Wednesday and got very busy and couldn't post. I had lost another .8 which brings me to 9.8 lbs in five weeks.  I know I didn't do good this weekend.  We plan for a big event that was three days of fair food...I tried really hard but I gave in a few times.  We'll see how bad on Wednesday night.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Hi all, I'm back from our wonderful WDW trip.  We got back yesterday afternoon and I was too bushed to check in with you all.  Looks like I missed a lot of action here!  I think when I left we were at about page 3 or 4 and now I'm posting on page 16.  I skipped around some to catch up a bit.  Welcome to new folks and it's great to see the thread regulars offering such great advice and help.
> 
> Our trip was great.  We stayed 4 nights at Pop Century and then switched over to Fort Wilderness for the last 5 nights.  We've stayed at Pop several times and it was great (as usual).  The Fort Wilderness Cabin was a new experience and it was fine, but we probably won't be staying there again.  The grounds are beautiful and it reminded me of camping as a kid, but I missed the convenience of a real CS restaurant and it didn't feel Disney enough for me and DD16.
> 
> I didn't track for the whole time we were gone, but I made some pretty healthy choices over all.  Also, I NEVER cleaned my plate.  We had some terrific dining experiences and I have been cured of the "you must eat it all or you don't get your money's worth" curse.  Our special meals were at Narcoossee's, Whispering Canyon, Teppan Edo, Sci-Fi Dine In, Crystal Palace, Sanaa, and Hoop Dee Doo Revue.  For CS meals, DD16 and I would typically split a meal and we'd be perfectly satisfied and happy.  I did find a new favorite treat, however, and that is the coconut frozen bar at the new Mexico CS restaurant.  I'm so glad we didn't discover it until the end of our trip.  I have no idea how many calories are in those ice-pops, but I know it's not good.  They were yummy and beat Dole-whips by a mile.
> 
> I was able to run once at Pop and twice at FW.  Both resorts have wonderful running paths. I especially liked running at FW -- lovely sidewalks through wooded areas to the lake with lots of wildlife (deer, squirrels, etc.).
> 
> I'm waiting for my official WI on Wednesday to know "the truth" about how I did.  I feel like I may have had a modest gain, but it will be okay because I definitely went beyond the points allotted.
> 
> Here's looking at a good week for all of us!



Welcome back, Sandi!  Sounds like you had a wonderful trip and made good choices.  No Butter Finger cupcake I presume?!

My weekend -- Sunday in particular -- was filled with chocolate and fresh baked homemade bread.


----------



## Fall1

DH is away on his first business trip ever and I am so tempted to eat. I know it's totally emotional, but I want sugar. I'm doing ok so far, I'm just afraid I'm going to lose it!

I'm supposed to WI tonight, but I'll have to go tomorrow instead.


----------



## rjb123

Hi all-
Hope you all had a good weekend, I know that I did!  congratulations to all of our big losers here on WW!    My DH was down 2.4 on Friday so I am tickled to death for him!  
I am still huffin it out on my runs.  Sat I did about 2.5 miles (which was so NOT good for me- I just pooped out and could. not. finish the last .5).  Took Sunday off and today I did 3.0 plus a lil on the bike too.  6 AP's today!!!  
Regarding working out- how do you all push yourself when you just are NOT feeling it?  I struggle with the mental aspect of it so much.  Just as I struggle with the mental aspect of the plan at times too!  With WW though I have developed some coping mechanisms that generally work instead of my old ugly stress eating habit.  Can't seem to break through though with working out.  Sigh.  I am a work in progress for sure!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Welcome back, Sandi!  Sounds like you had a wonderful trip and made good choices.  No Butter Finger cupcake I presume?!
> 
> My weekend -- Sunday in particular -- was filled with chocolate and fresh baked homemade bread.



You are correct Jessie -- no Butter Finger cupcake.  My DD got a caramel cupcake from the new place in Germany, but she didn't like it, so threw out 1/2 of it.  Here's the real victory -- I didn't say, oh, we paid for it so I'll eat it.

Now fresh baked homemade bread is a different story.  I don't think I could resist that.  Yum.



rjb123 said:


> Hi all-
> Hope you all had a good weekend, I know that I did!  congratulations to all of our big losers here on WW!    My DH was down 2.4 on Friday so I am tickled to death for him!
> I am still huffin it out on my runs.  Sat I did about 2.5 miles (which was so NOT good for me- I just pooped out and could. not. finish the last .5).  Took Sunday off and today I did 3.0 plus a lil on the bike too.  6 AP's today!!!
> Regarding working out- how do you all push yourself when you just are NOT feeling it?  I struggle with the mental aspect of it so much.  Just as I struggle with the mental aspect of the plan at times too!  With WW though I have developed some coping mechanisms that generally work instead of my old ugly stress eating habit.  Can't seem to break through though with working out.  Sigh.  I am a work in progress for sure!



Are you trying to run the whole time to cover your distance or are you taking walking breaks after 5 or 10 minutes?  To me, that walking break -- even if it is for 30 or 60 seconds -- makes all the difference.  I don't poop out then and usually finish my distance feeling like I could have done more.  We're all works in progress, so don't give up on yourself.  I mark down my running/walking time, Zumba class, and other work outs on a calendar so I can see my progress.  Having that visual on a calendar -- versus just listing the AP in my WW journal -- gives me a little extra push to keep working out.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Hi all, I'm back from our wonderful WDW trip.  We got back yesterday afternoon and I was too bushed to check in with you all.  Looks like I missed a lot of action here!  I think when I left we were at about page 3 or 4 and now I'm posting on page 16.  I skipped around some to catch up a bit.  Welcome to new folks and it's great to see the thread regulars offering such great advice and help.
> 
> Our trip was great.  We stayed 4 nights at Pop Century and then switched over to Fort Wilderness for the last 5 nights.  We've stayed at Pop several times and it was great (as usual).  The Fort Wilderness Cabin was a new experience and it was fine, but we probably won't be staying there again.  The grounds are beautiful and it reminded me of camping as a kid, but I missed the convenience of a real CS restaurant and it didn't feel Disney enough for me and DD16.
> 
> I didn't track for the whole time we were gone, but I made some pretty healthy choices over all.  Also, I NEVER cleaned my plate.  We had some terrific dining experiences and I have been cured of the "you must eat it all or you don't get your money's worth" curse.  Our special meals were at Narcoossee's, Whispering Canyon, Teppan Edo, Sci-Fi Dine In, Crystal Palace, Sanaa, and Hoop Dee Doo Revue.  For CS meals, DD16 and I would typically split a meal and we'd be perfectly satisfied and happy.  I did find a new favorite treat, however, and that is the coconut frozen bar at the new Mexico CS restaurant.  I'm so glad we didn't discover it until the end of our trip.  I have no idea how many calories are in those ice-pops, but I know it's not good.  They were yummy and beat Dole-whips by a mile.
> 
> I was able to run once at Pop and twice at FW.  Both resorts have wonderful running paths. I especially liked running at FW -- lovely sidewalks through wooded areas to the lake with lots of wildlife (deer, squirrels, etc.).
> 
> I'm waiting for my official WI on Wednesday to know "the truth" about how I did.  I feel like I may have had a modest gain, but it will be okay because I definitely went beyond the points allotted.
> 
> Here's looking at a good week for all of us!



Welcome back, I am so proud of you, look at all your NSV's on vacation.  Good for you.  Good luck getting back on track this week.


----------



## sjms71

DVCBELLE said:


> Happy Monday..weighed in this morning only down .2 but since I had a bad night on Saturday I am happy I didn't gain...here's hoping it will look better next week!!!



Good job on the .2 it all adds up 



robinb said:


> Happy Monday everyone!  I had a busy, food-filled weekend and I am ready to give 100% for the rest of the week.  I tracked everything, but I don't have a lot of extra points left.  I guess I'll just have to exercise to get more .
> 
> I have had a lot of menopausal  symptoms in the last month so I have had to add a cup of soy milk to my day, so that's a loss of 21 points per week that I would rather use for something that actually tasted good.  I just blended a 1/2 of mixed berries with it so it was better ... time to go and buy some interesting frozen fruits.



I've tried Soy milk, wasn't feeling it.  Good luck getting back on track 100% this week. 



NC State said:


> Sounds like everyone is doing good. I had my WI this past Wednesday and got very busy and couldn't post. I had lost another .8 which brings me to 9.8 lbs in five weeks.  I know I didn't do good this weekend.  We plan for a big event that was three days of fair food...I tried really hard but I gave in a few times.  We'll see how bad on Wednesday night.



Congrats on the .8 . 



Fall1 said:


> DH is away on his first business trip ever and I am so tempted to eat. I know it's totally emotional, but I want sugar. I'm doing ok so far, I'm just afraid I'm going to lose it!
> 
> I'm supposed to WI tonight, but I'll have to go tomorrow instead.



Don't lose it!!  You can do it, good luck tomorrow.  



rjb123 said:


> Hi all-
> Hope you all had a good weekend, I know that I did!  congratulations to all of our big losers here on WW!    My DH was down 2.4 on Friday so I am tickled to death for him!
> I am still huffin it out on my runs.  Sat I did about 2.5 miles (which was so NOT good for me- I just pooped out and could. not. finish the last .5).  Took Sunday off and today I did 3.0 plus a lil on the bike too.  6 AP's today!!!
> Regarding working out- how do you all push yourself when you just are NOT feeling it?  I struggle with the mental aspect of it so much.  Just as I struggle with the mental aspect of the plan at times too!  With WW though I have developed some coping mechanisms that generally work instead of my old ugly stress eating habit.  Can't seem to break through though with working out.  Sigh.  I am a work in progress for sure!



I just do it cause...........well, cause I have to .  I know very motivational.  Sometime, as I am on my elliptical I say out load, "I hate this" and I feel so much better .


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

Sandi said:


> I didn't track for the whole time we were gone, but I made some pretty healthy choices over all.  Also, I NEVER cleaned my plate.  We had some terrific dining experiences and I have been cured of the "you must eat it all or you don't get your money's worth" curse.  Our special meals were at Narcoossee's, Whispering Canyon, Teppan Edo, Sci-Fi Dine In, Crystal Palace, Sanaa, and Hoop Dee Doo Revue.  For CS meals, DD16 and I would typically split a meal and we'd be perfectly satisfied and happy.  I did find a new favorite treat, however, and that is the coconut frozen bar at the new Mexico CS restaurant.  I'm so glad we didn't discover it until the end of our trip.  I have no idea how many calories are in those ice-pops, but I know it's not good.  They were yummy and beat Dole-whips by a mile.
> 
> I'm waiting for my official WI on Wednesday to know "the truth" about how I did.  I feel like I may have had a modest gain, but it will be okay because I definitely went beyond the points allotted.
> 
> Here's looking at a good week for all of us!



I'm headed to POP in a few weeks and already know that I will not be counting points at WDW but my mindset keeps going back and forth between really blowing the diet and trying to make better choices.  A month or so ago, I was all for blowing it at Disney but as the lbs. keep going down, I'm starting to think healthy choices is the way to go.    I'm glad to see it can be done!  Besides I'm afraid I'll shock my system and end up spending the trip in the bathroom.  Now to get my mind set on "I don't have to clean my plate to get my money's worth". HaHa  And it sounds like I will have to check out the coconut pops too. 



Fall1 said:


> DH is away on his first business trip ever and I am so tempted to eat. I know it's totally emotional, but I want sugar. I'm doing ok so far, I'm just afraid I'm going to lose it!
> 
> I'm supposed to WI tonight, but I'll have to go tomorrow instead.



I've heard that if you munch on something crunchy like carrot sticks or celery, it will curb the emotional sugar craving.  It gives your mouth something to munch but it's still healthy and free points!  Sounds like you have some great will power though!


----------



## Sandi

M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> I'm headed to POP in a few weeks and already know that I will not be counting points at WDW but my mindset keeps going back and forth between really blowing the diet and trying to make better choices.  A month or so ago, I was all for blowing it at Disney but as the lbs. keep going down, I'm starting to think healthy choices is the way to go.    I'm glad to see it can be done!  Besides I'm afraid I'll shock my system and end up spending the trip in the bathroom.  Now to get my mind set on "I don't have to clean my plate to get my money's worth". HaHa  And it sounds like I will have to check out the coconut pops too.



After a year of WW, it was nice to see that making better choices -- or at least thinking about the choice -- comes second nature.  I'm sure you'll decide what is right for you, but I think if I had just thrown everything out the window, I would have felt ill during a lot of the trip.  Eating plenty of fiber, fruits, and veggies just makes me physically feel better.  You don't want to spend your vacation in the bathroom!


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

Sandi said:


> After a year of WW, it was nice to see that making better choices -- or at least thinking about the choice -- comes second nature.  I'm sure you'll decide what is right for you, but I think if I had just thrown everything out the window, I would have felt ill during a lot of the trip.  Eating plenty of fiber, fruits, and veggies just makes me physically feel better.  You don't want to spend your vacation in the bathroom!



Thanks! It is coming second nature now.  I've only been doing it (again) since December.  I really don't want to throw away the hard work on my trip.  I think getting back on plan as soon as I get back will be key.    You're right, definitely do not want to be sick from bad choices!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

sjms71 said:


> I just do it cause...........well, cause I have to .  I know very motivational.  Sometime, as I am on my elliptical I say out load, "I hate this" and I feel so much better .




That is SO me on the elliptical!  I always listen to my mp3 player, and much of the time I tell myself "Just one more song...Just one more song..." when I'm nearing the end, then pick an up-tempo one that will keep me going.

After 11.5 weeks without a single bite of fast food, I finally felt strong/comfortable enough to enjoy it for supper tonight...and it was SO GOOD.  My DH and I went to Burger King (which I love), and I got a Whopper Jr. with mustard, pickles, onion and tomato, no cheese or mayo (7pps).  No fries...I had some Special K Cracker Chips, which are awesome and you get SO many serving (30g/27 chips).  I only had 1/3 serving.  That was plenty and gave me a good taste.

Burger King fries are my favorite (along with Dairy Queen), so I had one of DH's fries, and I gotta say, it was just ok.  I enjoyed the taste of it but didn't crave any more. 

But, man...that burger was DELICIOUS.


----------



## Fall1

I weighed in this morning instead of my usual last night because DH wasn't home and I lost 3lbs!! YAY!!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Fall1 said:


> I weighed in this morning instead of my usual last night because DH wasn't home and I lost 3lbs!! YAY!!



FANTASTIC!!!  Way to go!!


----------



## Sandi

Fall1 said:


> I weighed in this morning instead of my usual last night because DH wasn't home and I lost 3lbs!! YAY!!



Congratulations!  Well earned, I'm sure.


----------



## kimpossible

Hi-

Lifetime member here (but fell off the wagon).  I started back in January and have lost 22.8 (darn those 2 tenths) so far.  I would still love to loose 10lbs before our trip at the end of June but it is coming off soooo slowly now.  Thanks for the support!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

Had my weigh-in this morning and am down 1.8 lbs for a total of 19.4 lbs

Question ~ I'm getting closer to my 10% and was wondering what happens after that, goal wise?  Is there still smaller goals to keep motivated?


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

kimpossible said:


> Hi-
> 
> Lifetime member here (but fell off the wagon).  I started back in January and have lost 22.8 (darn those 2 tenths) so far.  I would still love to loose 10lbs before our trip at the end of June but it is coming off soooo slowly now.  Thanks for the support!



You are doing great!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Hey everyone!
I'm still around, just drastically behind on the DIS.  

WW is going slow, but steady.  About 4.5 pounds until my first personal goal, then I'd like to loose about 15 after that.


----------



## DisMomme

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> Had my weigh-in this morning and am down 1.8 lbs for a total of 19.4 lbs
> 
> Question ~ I'm getting closer to my 10% and was wondering what happens after that, goal wise?  Is there still smaller goals to keep motivated?



Way to go!  Nice loss!

Are you attending meetings or doing WW online?  If you are attending meetings there will be gifts, stickers and celebrations for different milestones to keep you motivated.  If you are doing online then you will earn stars for different milestones.  The computer will also cheer you on with different motivational messages.

I think you will redo your daily points once you reach 10%.  It usually results in a couple less points per day.

Keep up the great work!!


----------



## mrzrich

Fall1 said:


> I weighed in this morning instead of my usual last night because DH wasn't home and I lost 3lbs!! YAY!!




Hooray!




kimpossible said:


> Hi-
> 
> Lifetime member here (but fell off the wagon).  I started back in January and have lost 22.8 (darn those 2 tenths) so far.  I would still love to loose 10lbs before our trip at the end of June but it is coming off soooo slowly now.  Thanks for the support!



Welcome.  I'll bet you get those 10 pounds off in no time.  Even if its not by your vacation, you will be going in the right direction.



GoofyMomInOhio said:


> Had my weigh-in this morning and am down 1.8 lbs for a total of 19.4 lbs
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> Question ~ I'm getting closer to my 10% and was wondering what happens after that, goal wise?  Is there still smaller goals to keep motivated?



WW will give you a sticker every 5 lbs.  At 10% you get a key ring.  At 25, 50, 75, 100 there are medals that go on the key ring.  There is also a charm for sticking with the program 16 weeks, and in the past, there has been a 5K charm for doing the Walk it Challenge. (Pretty sure there will be this year too!)  There is of course also one when you reach goal (or is it lifetime?)

Personally is set small goals for myself, like 10 lbs in 12 weeks, or 15 lbs by Christmas (you get the idea).  If I reach that goal I buy myself something.  

When I lost my first 25 lbs I bought the WW Food Scale.  When I got under 200 I bought myself new sneakers.  When I lost 15 lbs by Christmas I bought myself new bras.  When I lost 50 I bought new clothes. 



brookelizabeth said:


> Hey everyone!
> I'm still around, just drastically behind on the DIS.
> 
> WW is going slow, but steady.  About 4.5 pounds until my first personal goal, then I'd like to loose about 15 after that.



Good to see you're still here.  I was a little worried when I saw you hanging out on the FOOD PORN THREAD!  Of course I had to be hanging out over there too to see you there!


----------



## karliebug

I have been walking/jogging like crazy but the scale at home hasn't moved a smidge.I hope my weigh in on Thursday shows a loss. I am only 3 pounds away from my 10% goal.


----------



## r3ngels

Hi Guys,
I am new to this thread... I signed up for WW a few months ago.  I was an old schooler that came back.  I saw the TV commercials with the new Points Plus and thought before I gain all my weight back I should go back (lost 50 gained 30 back... so still holding on to 20... and the 30 was over 10 years). 

I signed up and never went back.  I got confused between the new points and the old points and gained weight.  I was too embarassed to go with a gain so I stopped going.  Most people have a huge number that first week... I just couldn't go.

Now I am regretting not going... I need to suck it up and go!  I know I would feel better just getting it over with and go weigh in and then stick to the plan!  

Thinking if I joined your group it might make it easier for me!  I am so angry that I have to lose this weight again... and that I didn't stick with the meetings.... but can't beat myself up about it anymore... I need to focus on the journey ahead not the past!


----------



## robinb

Popping in for a snarky comment.  I just saw Jennifer Hudson on Dancing With the Stars.  Her voice is beautiful, but her outfit was terrible!  It made her look like her butt and hips were HUGE.  Can someone please dress that woman?  Please?!?!  She is so beautiful and her outfits are never flattering.


----------



## mrzrich

r3ngels said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to this thread... I signed up for WW a few months ago.  I was an old schooler that came back.  I saw the TV commercials with the new Points Plus and thought before I gain all my weight back I should go back (lost 50 gained 30 back... so still holding on to 20... and the 30 was over 10 years).
> 
> I signed up and never went back.  I got confused between the new points and the old points and gained weight.  I was too embarassed to go with a gain so I stopped going.  Most people have a huge number that first week... I just couldn't go.
> 
> Now I am regretting not going... I need to suck it up and go!  I know I would feel better just getting it over with and go weigh in and then stick to the plan!
> 
> Thinking if I joined your group it might make it easier for me!  I am so angry that I have to lose this weight again... and that I didn't stick with the meetings.... but can't beat myself up about it anymore... I need to focus on the journey ahead not the past!




Welcome!

We will try to help you understand the new program.  

Just ask away!


----------



## DVCBELLE

robinb said:


> Popping in for a snarky comment.  I just saw Jennifer Hudson on Dancing With the Stars.  Her voice is beautiful, but her outfit was terrible!  It made her look like her butt and hips were HUGE.  Can someone please dress that woman?  Please?!?!  She is so beautiful and her outfits are never flattering.


I thought the same thing!!!  I think she just doesn't know how to dress now that she is skinny!!  I think she thinks that since she is thin that she can just wear whatever and look good.  The few times I have seen her I have thought her outfits weren't flattering!  We were actually debating at our house if the fabric was plastic


----------



## DVCBELLE

r3ngels said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to this thread... I signed up for WW a few months ago.  I was an old schooler that came back.  I saw the TV commercials with the new Points Plus and thought before I gain all my weight back I should go back (lost 50 gained 30 back... so still holding on to 20... and the 30 was over 10 years).
> 
> I signed up and never went back.  I got confused between the new points and the old points and gained weight.  I was too embarassed to go with a gain so I stopped going.  Most people have a huge number that first week... I just couldn't go.
> 
> Now I am regretting not going... I need to suck it up and go!  I know I would feel better just getting it over with and go weigh in and then stick to the plan!
> 
> Thinking if I joined your group it might make it easier for me!  I am so angry that I have to lose this weight again... and that I didn't stick with the meetings.... but can't beat myself up about it anymore... I need to focus on the journey ahead not the past!


I think having a place to talk to others on the plan has helped a ton!!  

I too am back for another round...after my DD9 was born I was down to what is now my goal weight - and I have 45 pounds to get there!!  I have been gaining and losing the same 10 pounds for years now!  I can't wait to get past that 10 pounds and never look back!!


----------



## sjms71

Good morning, I am so far behind on the board, had a lot of reading this morning .  

I believe we have some newbies so *WELCOME*  also *GREAT JOB* to everyone who had a loss. . 

*brookelizabeth*  Hey girl, we missed ya, keep going it will come off .  

*Good luck* to all our Wednesday weigh ins!!

I have had a busy week and I am totally stressing.  However, instead of my usual eating during stress I am forcing myself to eat .  I have been eating my points but it's been hard to get them all in this week.  To top it all off we may have a termite issue which is totally freaking me out and I am just losing sleep over it.  Ok, off to class trip with my son today.  Hope to get a lot of walking in.  Although, DH took my WW pedometer .  They are getting like a $100 a quarter for walking 7500 steps a week.  Not much but will go into the Disney fund or maybe now the termite fund .


----------



## Sandi

r3ngels said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to this thread... I signed up for WW a few months ago.  I was an old schooler that came back.  I saw the TV commercials with the new Points Plus and thought before I gain all my weight back I should go back (lost 50 gained 30 back... so still holding on to 20... and the 30 was over 10 years).
> 
> I signed up and never went back.  I got confused between the new points and the old points and gained weight.  I was too embarassed to go with a gain so I stopped going.  Most people have a huge number that first week... I just couldn't go.
> 
> Now I am regretting not going... I need to suck it up and go!  I know I would feel better just getting it over with and go weigh in and then stick to the plan!
> 
> Thinking if I joined your group it might make it easier for me!  I am so angry that I have to lose this weight again... and that I didn't stick with the meetings.... but can't beat myself up about it anymore... I need to focus on the journey ahead not the past!



Hey Lisa, you're among friends here.  There are a lot of us who did WW years ago and then fell off the wagon.  Forget everything you knew about the old points plan and give yourself a fresh start.  Pretend you're taking a new class in a subject matter that has changed a lot since you were in school and learn the NEW WAY.  We have a few WW team members on this thread and they have been soooo helpful to us.  Don't be embarrassed about having a gain -- it's perfectly normal and you can't learn from it unless you face it.  Stick with us and you'll be on track in no time.


----------



## dthogue

r3ngels said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to this thread... I signed up for WW a few months ago.  I was an old schooler that came back.  I saw the TV commercials with the new Points Plus and thought before I gain all my weight back I should go back (lost 50 gained 30 back... so still holding on to 20... and the 30 was over 10 years).
> 
> I signed up and never went back.  I got confused between the new points and the old points and gained weight.  I was too embarassed to go with a gain so I stopped going.  Most people have a huge number that first week... I just couldn't go.
> 
> Now I am regretting not going... I need to suck it up and go!  I know I would feel better just getting it over with and go weigh in and then stick to the plan!
> 
> Thinking if I joined your group it might make it easier for me!  I am so angry that I have to lose this weight again... and that I didn't stick with the meetings.... but can't beat myself up about it anymore... I need to focus on the journey ahead not the past!



Welcome Lisa,

So glad you found us - you will find lots of motivation here - it's a great place to come and ask questions and get the support you need.

Get yourself to the meeting - get your starting weight - forget the past - you can't change it - start fresh and start now!  My best suggestion to completely forget what you know about the "old" plan - read the materials for the points plus plan - you can't do both.

If you have any questions ask away - everyone is here to help!

Good Luck - you can do this and we are here to help!


----------



## DVCBELLE

> To top it all off we may have a termite issue which is totally freaking me out and I am just losing sleep over it. Ok, off to class trip with my son today. Hope to get a lot of walking in. Although, DH took my WW pedometer . They are getting like a $100 a quarter for walking 7500 steps a week. Not much but will go into the Disney fund or maybe now the termite fund .



We had termites a few years ago and luckily it was not a problem with our foundation but instead of letting them drill in your house - you should get the Sentricon system.  They put them in the ground around your house and it destroys the colony.  We had 22 traps put in and 10 of them were active after the first visit and within 3 months they were completely gone.  Now they monitor our house with the traps.  I didn't want them drilling in my house and this was completely non-invasive!!

http://www.sentricon.com/us/index.htm


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Good morning, WWers!  I had to share a victory this morning -- I'm wearing a pair of Levi's and a top today that I haven't been able to get on (or that actually looked _good_ on) in at least two years, if not three.  AND one of my co-workers actually said, "You look so skinny!"

While I wouldn't go as far to say "skinny", I certainly look a darn-sight better than I did three months ago!! 

I'm half-way to my goal and SO motivated because WW _does work_, and I can see it working for me.  And the people around me see it too!  (Like the Jennifer Hudson/attire discussion...knowing what to wear and how to wear it is part of the "look" too.)

Have a great day, everyone!!


----------



## Sandi

karliebug said:


> I have been walking/jogging like crazy but the scale at home hasn't moved a smidge.I hope my weigh in on Thursday shows a loss. I am only 3 pounds away from my 10% goal.



Eventually you will see the results of your exercise.  Sometimes it doesn't show up when you think it will, but it has to catch up.  Good luck with getting to 10%.  We had a few 10%ers and 5%ers in my group today.


----------



## Sandi

After 9 nights at WDW, my WI today showed me down 2.8 pounds.  I nearly fell off the scale -- I was so happy.  So, this just goes to show that it is possible to lose weight at WDW even if you aren't tracking every little thing.  

I lowered my goal weight a little bit so that I can be in a healthy BMI range.  I'm definitely getting closer!

Good luck to all the other Wednesday WI folks!


----------



## dthogue

Sandi said:


> After 9 nights at WDW, my WI today showed me down 2.8 pounds.  I nearly fell off the scale -- I was so happy.  So, this just goes to show that it is possible to lose weight at WDW even if you aren't tracking every little thing.
> 
> I lowered my goal weight a little bit so that I can be in a healthy BMI range.  I'm definitely getting closer!
> 
> Good luck to all the other Wednesday WI folks!



Congrats  that is a wonderful accomplishment - you should be so proud of yourself.


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> Congrats  that is a wonderful accomplishment - you should be so proud of yourself.



Thanks Tammy.  I was so excited to get back to my office to share my news with my Disboards friends.  You guys are the best!


----------



## sjms71

DVCBELLE said:


> We had termites a few years ago and luckily it was not a problem with our foundation but instead of letting them drill in your house - you should get the Sentricon system.  They put them in the ground around your house and it destroys the colony.  We had 22 traps put in and 10 of them were active after the first visit and within 3 months they were completely gone.  Now they monitor our house with the traps.  I didn't want them drilling in my house and this was completely non-invasive!!
> 
> http://www.sentricon.com/us/index.htm



Thanks for the info, we will see what the guy says when he comes out.  I am almost positive we have them by our garage outside hopefully it won't be too bad.  



disbabyndaddy said:


> Good morning, WWers!  I had to share a victory this morning -- I'm wearing a pair of Levi's and a top today that I haven't been able to get on (or that actually looked _good_ on) in at least two years, if not three.  AND one of my co-workers actually said, "You look so skinny!"
> 
> While I wouldn't go as far to say "skinny", I certainly look a darn-sight better than I did three months ago!!
> 
> I'm half-way to my goal and SO motivated because WW _does work_, and I can see it working for me.  And the people around me see it too!  (Like the Jennifer Hudson/attire discussion...knowing what to wear and how to wear it is part of the "look" too.)
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!!



That is just awesome, I can tell how happy you are and you deserve all the great compliments.  Keep up the good work. 



Sandi said:


> After 9 nights at WDW, my WI today showed me down 2.8 pounds.  I nearly fell off the scale -- I was so happy.  So, this just goes to show that it is possible to lose weight at WDW even if you aren't tracking every little thing.
> 
> I lowered my goal weight a little bit so that I can be in a healthy BMI range.  I'm definitely getting closer!
> 
> Good luck to all the other Wednesday WI folks!



You are and inspiration!!  I am so happy for you and you will be at your goal in no time .


----------



## vickalamode

Hey everyone...writing this from my phone since still no Internet at my apartment but that is supposed to be set up this week. I haven't had a chance to catch up on the thread but wanted to check in...lost weight the last 2 weeks for a total of 16.4 down. Getting back into the routine had been a little tough but I'm getting there. Have eaten most of my wp this week already...well rather I drank most of them the other night when we did one too many champagne toasts to the new place lol! Also I had a great NSV this week, when I was unpacking I decided to try on a dress I bough last summer just because I liked it even though it didn't fit...size 9/10...and it fit! Yay  although I do think the size on the tag has somme vanity sizing going on because I would say I am definitely closer to 12...lol.


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

Sandi said:


> After 9 nights at WDW, my WI today showed me down 2.8 pounds.  I nearly fell off the scale -- I was so happy.  So, this just goes to show that it is possible to lose weight at WDW even if you aren't tracking every little thing.
> 
> I lowered my goal weight a little bit so that I can be in a healthy BMI range.  I'm definitely getting closer!
> 
> Good luck to all the other Wednesday WI folks!



Great job!!!  That is very exciting news!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

My eat-a-thon this week paid off...I'm up 3.3lbs.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

r3ngels said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to this thread... I signed up for WW a few months ago.  I was an old schooler that came back.  I saw the TV commercials with the new Points Plus and thought before I gain all my weight back I should go back (lost 50 gained 30 back... so still holding on to 20... and the 30 was over 10 years).
> 
> I signed up and never went back.  I got confused between the new points and the old points and gained weight.  I was too embarassed to go with a gain so I stopped going.  Most people have a huge number that first week... I just couldn't go.
> 
> Now I am regretting not going... I need to suck it up and go!  I know I would feel better just getting it over with and go weigh in and then stick to the plan!
> 
> Thinking if I joined your group it might make it easier for me!  I am so angry that I have to lose this weight again... and that I didn't stick with the meetings.... but can't beat myself up about it anymore... I need to focus on the journey ahead not the past!



Hi Lisa!  Welcome to the thread.  You know, if it's been several months since you joined and haven't been back since, they may not even still have your file.  You may be able to start fresh anyway!  You really should get yourself to a meeting.  

And don't worry about how much you lose the first week.  Everyone is different.  Some do lose a lot; but some lose very little that first week.  Some even gain.  The important thing is to start following the progam and your next step is to get to your meeting.


----------



## robinb

Fall1 said:


> I weighed in this morning instead of my usual last night because DH wasn't home and I lost 3lbs!! YAY!!



Wow!  Great weight loss!



kimpossible said:


> Hi-
> 
> Lifetime member here (but fell off the wagon).  I started back in January and have lost 22.8 (darn those 2 tenths) so far.  I would still love to loose 10lbs before our trip at the end of June but it is coming off soooo slowly now.  Thanks for the support!


22 lbs since January?  You are doing GREAT!  Welcome to the thread .



GoofyMomInOhio said:


> Had my weigh-in this morning and am down 1.8 lbs for a total of 19.4 lbs


Whoo hoo!  Next week you'll hit that 20-lb mark .



brookelizabeth said:


> Hey everyone!
> I'm still around, just drastically behind on the DIS.
> 
> WW is going slow, but steady.  About 4.5 pounds until my first personal goal, then I'd like to loose about 15 after that.


There you are!  You'll meet your goal soon .



karliebug said:


> I have been walking/jogging like crazy but the scale at home hasn't moved a smidge.I hope my weigh in on Thursday shows a loss. I am only 3 pounds away from my 10% goal.


Have you been drinking lots of water?  Sometimes that helps when you exercise a lot.  



r3ngels said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to this thread... I signed up for WW a few months ago.
> {snip}
> Thinking if I joined your group it might make it easier for me!  I am so angry that I have to lose this weight again... and that I didn't stick with the meetings.... but can't beat myself up about it anymore... I need to focus on the journey ahead not the past!


I don't blame you for not going back after gaining.  It would totally suck to have that positive number when people normally drop a lot of weight.  Maybe joining online would be a better solution for you so you don't have to face the meetings.  You can come here for support.


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> My eat-a-thon this week paid off...I'm up 3.3lbs.


Aw ..... That sucks .


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> My eat-a-thon this week paid off...I'm up 3.3lbs.



Explainable, but still yucky.  This week won't have the same challenges, right?


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

disbabyndaddy said:


> Good morning, WWers!  I had to share a victory this morning -- I'm wearing a pair of Levi's and a top today that I haven't been able to get on (or that actually looked _good_ on) in at least two years, if not three.  AND one of my co-workers actually said, "You look so skinny!"
> 
> While I wouldn't go as far to say "skinny", I certainly look a darn-sight better than I did three months ago!!



Isn't that a great feeling?  Way to go!!




Sandi said:


> After 9 nights at WDW, my WI today showed me down 2.8 pounds.  I nearly fell off the scale -- I was so happy.  So, this just goes to show that it is possible to lose weight at WDW even if you aren't tracking every little thing.
> 
> I lowered my goal weight a little bit so that I can be in a healthy BMI range.  I'm definitely getting closer!
> 
> Good luck to all the other Wednesday WI folks!



Awesome ~ doesn't it make the trip seem even more 'magical'? 



CdnBuzzFan said:


> My eat-a-thon this week paid off...I'm up 3.3lbs.



Hang in there...this week is gonna be better.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

Today is my DS's 13th ( I can't believe I have a teenager ) birthday so we are going to Red Robin for dinner.  I've only used 8 points today and walked almost 9 miles this morning/afternoon to prepare for tonight.  

Thanks for all the motivation/info for after I hit 10%.  I still have about 5 lbs til I hit 10% but I can feel it getting closer LOL!!  I'm going to buy a new pair of running shoes to encourage myself to continue moving.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

r3ngels said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to this thread... I signed up for WW a few months ago.  I was an old schooler that came back.  I saw the TV commercials with the new Points Plus and thought before I gain all my weight back I should go back (lost 50 gained 30 back... so still holding on to 20... and the 30 was over 10 years).
> 
> I signed up and never went back.  I got confused between the new points and the old points and gained weight.  I was too embarassed to go with a gain so I stopped going.  Most people have a huge number that first week... I just couldn't go.
> 
> Now I am regretting not going... I need to suck it up and go!  I know I would feel better just getting it over with and go weigh in and then stick to the plan!
> 
> Thinking if I joined your group it might make it easier for me!  I am so angry that I have to lose this weight again... and that I didn't stick with the meetings.... but can't beat myself up about it anymore... I need to focus on the journey ahead not the past!







robinb said:


> I don't blame you for not going back after gaining.  It would totally suck to have that positive number when people normally drop a lot of weight.  Maybe joining online would be a better solution for you so you don't have to face the meetings.  You can come here for support.




I thought the same thing -- maybe online is the way to go for you.  I went to meetings years ago but only stuck with them for a couple months -- got too expensive and I just couldn't fit them into life's schedule.  I'm also a pretty private person and didn't enjoy "sharing" publicly...struggles or victories.

Now, I've been doing WW online for 12 weeks and love it SO MUCH!  It is so easy to track during the day since I work at a computer most of the time, as well as from home.  I'm not bound to the meetings and love popping on this Dis thread for motivation and support in place of the meetings.  I celebrate my accomplishments with my Dis WW friends, my partner (DH) and my family...the people from whom support means the most to me.

I get much more out of this Dis thread than the WW community boards.  You're in great company here!!


----------



## mrzrich

Sandi said:


> After 9 nights at WDW, my WI today showed me down 2.8 pounds.  I nearly fell off the scale -- I was so happy.  So, this just goes to show that it is possible to lose weight at WDW even if you aren't tracking every little thing.
> 
> I lowered my goal weight a little bit so that I can be in a healthy BMI range.  I'm definitely getting closer!
> 
> Good luck to all the other Wednesday WI folks!



Hey we're twins!  I just got home from WI and I lost 2.8 too!


----------



## NC State

I'm so happy!  Just returned from my WI and I have lost 2.4 lbs this week.  For the last two weeks I could only lose .8 each week.  I have now lost 12.2 lbs in 6 weeks, plus made my first 5%....it was a great week for me!  For everyone that feel like they are at a stand still...just keep at it, don't give up!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> My eat-a-thon this week paid off...I'm up 3.3lbs.



 Aww, Jess, there will be weeks like this. You are amazing maintaining your weight now for years.  Don't be discouraged .


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> Hey we're twins!  I just got home from WI and I lost 2.8 too!



Yea!  Good for you Sister!



NC State said:


> I'm so happy!  Just returned from my WI and I have lost 2.4 lbs this week.  For the last two weeks I could only lose .8 each week.  I have now lost 12.2 lbs in 6 weeks, plus made my first 5%....it was a great week for me!  For everyone that feel like they are at a stand still...just keep at it, don't give up!



Congratulations on a terrific week.  You're doing great.


----------



## Fall1

NC State said:


> I'm so happy!  Just returned from my WI and I have lost 2.4 lbs this week.  For the last two weeks I could only lose .8 each week.  I have now lost 12.2 lbs in 6 weeks, plus made my first 5%....it was a great week for me!  For everyone that feel like they are at a stand still...just keep at it, don't give up!



Yay!!  That's great and congrats on your 5%!


----------



## sjms71

My crazy week continues......but I wanted to report my weigh in for the week.  Unfortunatly, I didn't have a FAB weigh in like most everyone else but I am down .2lbs.  Hope all other weigh ins this week are great!!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> My crazy week continues......but I wanted to report my weigh in for the week.  Unfortunatly, I didn't have a FAB weigh in like most everyone else but I am down .2lbs.  Hope all other weigh ins this week are great!!



Stephanie, being where you're at is FABULOUS.  Remember the stick of butter!!!  Better off your butt than on it.


----------



## bigsis1970

Sandi said:


> Stephanie, being where you're at is FABULOUS.  Remember the stick of butter!!!  Better off your butt than on it.



Sandi can I what is the stick of butter??  (inside joke??)


----------



## Sandi

bigsis1970 said:


> Sandi can I what is the stick of butter??  (inside joke??)



A stick of butter is about 1/4 pound.  So, whenever one of us laments losing "only 0.2 pounds" we remind each other about what that represents.  My WW leader uses it to keep us motivated.  "Hey that's 1 (2 or 3) sticks of butter!"


----------



## bigsis1970

OOOH thanks !!!


----------



## mommykds

WI this morning & thankfully I am down 2lbs this week.  Total is now 25.5 lost & gone forever.  I have more to go but I know I have to do this.  

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mommykds

Sandi said:


> After 9 nights at WDW, my WI today showed me down 2.8 pounds.  I nearly fell off the scale -- I was so happy.  So, this just goes to show that it is possible to lose weight at WDW even if you aren't tracking every little thing.
> 
> I lowered my goal weight a little bit so that I can be in a healthy BMI range.  I'm definitely getting closer!
> 
> Good luck to all the other Wednesday WI folks!



Wow, that is GREAT! 

Do you have any tips for us heading to WDW?  Did you count points while you were away?  We will be in Disney for 2 weeks & I am so nervous that I will come home 10 lbs heavier.


----------



## Sandi

mommykds said:


> Wow, that is GREAT!
> 
> Do you have any tips for us heading to WDW?  Did you count points while you were away?  We will be in Disney for 2 weeks & I am so nervous that I will come home 10 lbs heavier.



I did not track points all the time, but I tried to stay aware of what I was eating.  I did NOT plan or expect to lose weight.  I think the fact that I ran a few times and we got plenty of walking in helped, too.

My advice is just to think before you make dining choices -- whether for TS, CS or snacks.  Take your time over meals -- really taste your food and take pleasure in your company.  Finally, enjoy what you do choose to eat.  

We had many wonderful meals -- Le Cellier, Narcoosee, Whispering Canyon, Hoop Dee Doo, Sci-Fi (best burger on property) to name a few -- and I cleaned my plate only at Le Cellier.  I was satisfied with less than what was served and didn't feel like I had to eat it all to get my money's worth.  [Le Cellier was just too delicious and we went for lunch where the portions are smaller -- I didn't eat all the bread sticks and only had part of an appetizer DD16 and I shared.]

For many meals, DD16 and I would share a CS meal.  For example, at Pecos Bill's, we shared a cheeseburger and fries and got iced water to drink.  At Tangierine Cafe, we split the lamb and chicken combo -- then we went to France where DD got creme brulee and I had a taste.  For snacks, we would often choose fruit or a bag of baby carrots.  At the same time, I knew I had to have a Mickey bar on the trip and we found yummy coconut ice pops at the new Mexico counter service restaurant.

I think that, if I had eaten like I've done in the past (no limits), I would not have felt as energetic and healthy.  I never had a stomach ache or felt gross from eating too much (which is what has happened on past trips).

I told DH that for me to have good weight loss and to meet my goal weight, I should probably have a monthly trip to WDW.  He isn't buying it!


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

Sandi said:


> A stick of butter is about 1/4 pound.  So, whenever one of us laments losing "only 0.2 pounds" we remind each other about what that represents.  My WW leader uses it to keep us motivated.  "Hey that's 1 (2 or 3) sticks of butter!"



One of my previous leaders used to say if you don't think 1/4 pound is much, melt a stick of butter, pour it on your floor and clean it up and then tell me it isn't much.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Stephanie, being where you're at is FABULOUS.  Remember the stick of butter!!!  Better off your butt than on it.



You are right thank you for reminding me of that .  



ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> One of my previous leaders used to say if you don't think 1/4 pound is much, melt a stick of butter, pour it on your floor and clean it up and then tell me it isn't much.



I love that!!


----------



## mommykds

Sandi,
Thanks!!!  Hope I do as well as you. 



The butter analogy is great.  So I have lost 100 sticks of butter !!!


----------



## DisMomme

WI day check-in...down 1.2 lbs (or 6 sticks of butter )

School vacation is next week...I'll be checking in here for motivation.  I don't do well when I'm home all day.  Thanks for all the great ideas and support here!


----------



## Sandi

DisMomme said:


> WI day check-in...down 1.2 lbs (or 6 sticks of butter )
> 
> School vacation is next week...I'll be checking in here for motivation.  I don't do well when I'm home all day.  Thanks for all the great ideas and support here!



What about doing some "staycation" stuff in your area so you're not home all day?  Not sure if your sons are up to it, but maybe visiting a zoo or some museums or something else would help while you're out of school.  I know a lot of us have trouble on the weekends because we're home and around food all the time.  I do better if I remove myself.

Congrats on your 6 sticks of butter!  That is great.


----------



## sjms71

DisMomme said:


> WI day check-in...down 1.2 lbs (or 6 sticks of butter )



That's the spirit!


----------



## mrzrich

Ok, I'm a little freaked out.  There is someone over on the WW boards who has taken my "I Love Jake Ryan" Avatar from this board, and is using it as their Avatar over there.  I made that Avatar myself, and have been using it here on the Disboards for years.  

It kinda makes me want to change my avatar, but people here know my posts by it.  What would you do?


----------



## DVCBELLE

Do you know her?

You should definitely be flattered BUT I don't know how I feel about someone taking an avatar without asking!!  You could make a new Jake Ryan avatar!


----------



## dthogue

Morning Friends,

TGIF - I am so ready for the weekend.  My DD and I are going with her school choir (and about 200 other people) on a bus trip to NYC tomorrow to see the Broadway show "The Admas Family"  Sounds like a fun day, but they are calling for rain, so it will be wet.  

I can't decide what to do about eating though - we are taking breakfast with us on the bus, then have free time for lunch and dinner is italian, chicken parm and pasta, salad and tiramisu for dessert - not to healthy.  I'm taking along snacks, but hoping I can salvage the day and not blow my great week!

Sounds like everyone is doing well - congrats to all the losers this week - unfortunately I wasn't one of them - but I am back on track!

Have a GREAT  day!


----------



## mommykds

DisMomme said:


> WI day check-in...down 1.2 lbs (or 6 sticks of butter )
> 
> School vacation is next week...I'll be checking in here for motivation.  I don't do well when I'm home all day.  Thanks for all the great ideas and support here!



Congrats!!

My kids had there break the last week of March.  We stayed home but kept busy.  I did the Wii Fit with my kids a few times which was fun to have them all together being silly.  We spent a day at the mall & made healthy choices at the food court (While my kids ate McDonalds)   We took a day trip to another city.  We also baked fat free muffins & made crock pot chicken.  Anything to keep your focus.  Losing weight is all in our heads so we can't lose focus.  Good luck & have fun.


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

I was a bit nervous with WI yesterday since on Wed. I went to Chick Fil A for dinner.  I really shouldn't have ordered a banana pudding milkshake but told myself I would have a sip or two and then give it to my son to finish.  Well....he didn't want it and I couldn't let it go to waste! Luckily DH helped me out a little bit but I'm sure I had at least half of it.    Anyway, WI yesterday I am down 1.6!  I'm so happy I can occasionally have my shake and drink it too!


----------



## Fall1

I ate so awful yesterday and it was the first day that I didn't track at all!  Bummer!!  Back on the wagon today!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Ok, I'm a little freaked out.  There is someone over on the WW boards who has taken my "I Love Jake Ryan" Avatar from this board, and is using it as their Avatar over there.  I made that Avatar myself, and have been using it here on the Disboards for years.
> 
> It kinda makes me want to change my avatar, but people here know my posts by it.  What would you do?



Omg, get out!   I can't believe that someone would use something that was so specific to a person.  I love looking for your Jake Ryan avatar and your Modern family with reference to Costco, love all of these things and it is unique to you like you said.  Can you slightly alter your I love Jake Ryan avatar, although you shouldn't have to.  Maybe if the person sees you have done this they will get a clue that at least they should have PM'd you to ask if it was ok.


----------



## sjms71

M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> I was a bit nervous with WI yesterday since on Wed. I went to Chick Fil A for dinner.  I really shouldn't have ordered a banana pudding milkshake but told myself I would have a sip or two and then give it to my son to finish.  Well....he didn't want it and I couldn't let it go to waste! Luckily DH helped me out a little bit but I'm sure I had at least half of it.    Anyway, WI yesterday I am down 1.6!  I'm so happy I can occasionally have my shake and drink it too!



Good for you!!  I have had a sip of one of those and it is goooood.  



Fall1 said:


> I ate so awful yesterday and it was the first day that I didn't track at all!  Bummer!!  Back on the wagon today!



 Glad to see you are back on the wagon today


----------



## bigsis1970

HI everyone had my 2nd WI and am down 2.6 lbs 3.7 total in two weeks   I am leaving tonight for a hotel stay 3.5 hrs away and doing a College visit with my daughter tomorrow (Franklin Pierce in NH) I hope there is alot of walking and will do my best to track and stay on plan but my WI day is Saturday so lots of opportunity to fix anything I might do wrong..  
Everyone is doing great Keep it up!!!


----------



## Sandi

bigsis1970 said:


> HI everyone had my 2nd WI and am down 2.6 lbs 3.7 total in two weeks   I am leaving tonight for a hotel stay 3.5 hrs away and doing a College visit with my daughter tomorrow (Franklin Pierce in NH) I hope there is alot of walking and will do my best to track and stay on plan but my WI day is Saturday so lots of opportunity to fix anything I might do wrong..
> Everyone is doing great Keep it up!!!



Good luck with your college visit -- both food-wise and college-wise.  Remember what you've learned and stay focused!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

I am thrilled and proud to report my WI this morning put me at 25 pounds total lost!!   Yes, I'm crowing, because I worked hard for it.  We all are!  I still have some to go before I hit my ultimate goal, but no matter...I've been on a cloud all day. 

...and I'm going shopping for a few new duds this weekend.  At first, my old ones looked ok, but now they just look awful.  New "25" jeans, here I come!

Have a fantastic weekend, everyone!!


----------



## Twingle

Great job everyone!  Keep on keeping on 

I was down .6 today, which I'm more than happy with, but my big news to share was the my leader asked me to speak with our group about how the theme of the week - making "me" time - is what drove me to WW in the first place.  I was shocked that she wanted me to share, and then that there were so many members nodding and agreeing with what I was saying.  It was truly amazing, and I just love what the program has done for me.  So awesome!


----------



## cepmom

Hi everyone
Just wanted to share my news...I was running yesterday and got hIt by a car. I am very lucky I broke my wrist and nothing moRe serious. Very sore of course but luCky. So no work for a while and certainly no running. Thanks for listening


----------



## karliebug

I had to skip WI this week becasue of an issue with my 16 yr. old. She is battling depression and is having a really bad time lately. Anyway, my home scale says a loss of 2 pounds so I am going with that. I am trying to get medication for my DD but family dr. says they won't prescribe them for kids and the wait to see a psychiatrist is weeks away. I may take her to the ER and see if a dr. there will prescribe for her. I did take her for counseling and the psychologist says she definitely needs it . A little prayer and pixie dust sent this way would be appreciated.


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> Hi everyone
> Just wanted to share my news...I was running yesterday and got hIt by a car. I am very lucky I broke my wrist and nothing moRe serious. Very sore of course but luCky. So no work for a while and certainly no running. Thanks for listening



, OMG, I am so glad you are ok, I'm sure you were very shaken by this.  That is terrible.  hope you feel better soon.  Keep us posted on your recovery.


----------



## sjms71

karliebug said:


> I had to skip WI this week becasue of an issue with my 16 yr. old. She is battling depression and is having a really bad time lately. Anyway, my home scale says a loss of 2 pounds so I am going with that. I am trying to get medication for my DD but family dr. says they won't prescribe them for kids and the wait to see a psychiatrist is weeks away. I may take her to the ER and see if a dr. there will prescribe for her. I did take her for counseling and the psychologist says she definitely needs it . A little prayer and pixie dust sent this way would be appreciated.



 Hang in there, that can not be an easy situation.  I really hope the best for you and your daughter and she gets the help she needs.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

cepmom said:


> Hi everyone
> Just wanted to share my news...I was running yesterday and got hIt by a car. I am very lucky I broke my wrist and nothing moRe serious. Very sore of course but luCky. So no work for a while and certainly no running. Thanks for listening



OMG I'm so glad it wasn't worse!  That is my biggest fear about running.  Sending you hugs and good vibes for a quick recovery.


----------



## Twingle

cepmom said:


> Hi everyone
> Just wanted to share my news...I was running yesterday and got hIt by a car. I am very lucky I broke my wrist and nothing moRe serious. Very sore of course but luCky. So no work for a while and certainly no running. Thanks for listening



Oh NO!  So sorry to hear this - and so glad that other than the wrist, you are ok.  Big


----------



## Twingle

karliebug said:


> I had to skip WI this week becasue of an issue with my 16 yr. old. She is battling depression and is having a really bad time lately. Anyway, my home scale says a loss of 2 pounds so I am going with that. I am trying to get medication for my DD but family dr. says they won't prescribe them for kids and the wait to see a psychiatrist is weeks away. I may take her to the ER and see if a dr. there will prescribe for her. I did take her for counseling and the psychologist says she definitely needs it . A little prayer and pixie dust sent this way would be appreciated.



  to you and your DD.  Saying many prayers and sending pixie dust for her to be feeling better super quick, and you're able to get the help she needs.  Try to hang in there, and we're here for you.


----------



## mommykds

cepmom said:


> Hi everyone
> Just wanted to share my news...I was running yesterday and got hIt by a car. I am very lucky I broke my wrist and nothing moRe serious. Very sore of course but luCky. So no work for a while and certainly no running. Thanks for listening


Oh no!! I am so sorry!  Glad you are ok!  Take care of yourself.


----------



## mommykds

karliebug said:


> I had to skip WI this week becasue of an issue with my 16 yr. old. She is battling depression and is having a really bad time lately. Anyway, my home scale says a loss of 2 pounds so I am going with that. I am trying to get medication for my DD but family dr. says they won't prescribe them for kids and the wait to see a psychiatrist is weeks away. I may take her to the ER and see if a dr. there will prescribe for her. I did take her for counseling and the psychologist says she definitely needs it . A little prayer and pixie dust sent this way would be appreciated.


Sending you lots of pixie dust..hope you can get her the help she needs.  Hang in there.


----------



## cepmom

karliebug said:


> I had to skip WI this week becasue of an issue with my 16 yr. old. She is battling depression and is having a really bad time lately. Anyway, my home scale says a loss of 2 pounds so I am going with that. I am trying to get medication for my DD but family dr. says they won't prescribe them for kids and the wait to see a psychiatrist is weeks away. I may take her to the ER and see if a dr. there will prescribe for her. I did take her for counseling and the psychologist says she definitely needs it . A little prayer and pixie dust sent this way would be appreciated.



karliebug...I have been there with my now 21 yr old DD. it is very difficult. Please keep trying to get your appt moved up and get her started with treatment right away. My DD needed the meds to get better...a good counselor makes a big difference too. Hang in there


----------



## cepmom

thanks everyone for the well wishes...going to see an ortho on Tuesday to get my wrist casted and get my shoulder looked at...the shoulder xray showed no break but it hurts like mad so I'm not sure what's going on there. The ER docs were great but if the injury isnt a break some kind of an internal injury, they pretty much just pass you off to someone else lol.


----------



## DisMomme

Congrats to all the losers this week.  Enjoy your weekend everyone.  We are headed to Boston tomorrow for a Red Sox game.  I am thinking we will head in there a day or two over vacation also.  We can do lots of walking there and there are lots of museums, aquariums, etc for the kids.  Thanks everyone for all the great suggestions.



cepmom said:


> Hi everyone
> Just wanted to share my news...I was running yesterday and got hIt by a car. I am very lucky I broke my wrist and nothing moRe serious. Very sore of course but luCky. So no work for a while and certainly no running. Thanks for listening



So glad it wasn't worse!  Take care.



karliebug said:


> I had to skip WI this week becasue of an issue with my 16 yr. old. She is battling depression and is having a really bad time lately. Anyway, my home scale says a loss of 2 pounds so I am going with that. I am trying to get medication for my DD but family dr. says they won't prescribe them for kids and the wait to see a psychiatrist is weeks away. I may take her to the ER and see if a dr. there will prescribe for her. I did take her for counseling and the psychologist says she definitely needs it . A little prayer and pixie dust sent this way would be appreciated.



Sending  and  I hope you can find the help your DD needs soon.


----------



## robinb

I weighed in yesterday and was up another .2 lbs .  I started walking more and moved onto Week 3 of C25K so I earned a lot of AP.  Next week has some real challenges.  We are going to the Wisconsin Dells for 3 days/2 nights so I'm going to eating out for 3 days.  I picked up some fruit yesterday and I'm going to bring some cereal or oatmeal for breakfast.

I did have a couple NSVs.  I was out shopping on Thursday and it was suddenly 1:30 pm and I was ravenous.  I got into the drive-in line at Culvers (really great burgers!) to get a single burger and an extra small fries.  Now that is usually not bad points-wise (about 13-14) but I knew I didn't have any extras.  So ... I got out of line and drove to the local Subway and had a sub instead.  My pther NSV was last night.  I went to a grocery store a ways from my home because they had wild salmon on sale and the traffic home was horrible.  It was raining pretty hard and I had not gotten my walking in.  I had planned on going to the YMCA to do the treadmills but I knew I did not have time, so I dug up one of my Leslie Sanson walk/jog DVDs and put in my 30 minutes while the salmon was marinating.


----------



## robinb

NC State said:


> I'm so happy!  Just returned from my WI and I have lost 2.4 lbs this week.  For the last two weeks I could only lose .8 each week.  I have now lost 12.2 lbs in 6 weeks, plus made my first 5%....it was a great week for me!  For everyone that feel like they are at a stand still...just keep at it, don't give up!


Wow!  That's an average of 2 lbs per week!



sjms71 said:


> My crazy week continues......but I wanted to report my weigh in for the week.  Unfortunatly, I didn't have a FAB weigh in like most everyone else but I am down .2lbs.  Hope all other weigh ins this week are great!!


Like everyone else says ... .2 is butter than 0.



mommykds said:


> WI this morning & thankfully I am down 2lbs this week.  Total is now 25.5 lost & gone forever.  I have more to go but I know I have to do this.
> 
> Good luck everyone!






DisMomme said:


> WI day check-in...down 1.2 lbs (or 6 sticks of butter )
> 
> School vacation is next week...I'll be checking in here for motivation.  I don't do well when I'm home all day.  Thanks for all the great ideas and support here!


 

OK everyone!  Stop giving me your sticks of butter!  I don't want them .


----------



## robinb

mrzrich said:


> Ok, I'm a little freaked out.  There is someone over on the WW boards who has taken my "I Love Jake Ryan" Avatar from this board, and is using it as their Avatar over there.  I made that Avatar myself, and have been using it here on the Disboards for years.
> 
> It kinda makes me want to change my avatar, but people here know my posts by it.  What would you do?


First of all, I would be flattered that someone liked my avatar enough to "borrow" it.  But, like you said, it identifies YOU to many people.  I would PM her over on the WW Boards and ask her to stop using it because people might get confused and think that she is you.  If you can make another one, maybe you can offer to make one for her since she likes it so much.


----------



## robinb

dthogue said:


> Morning Friends,
> 
> TGIF - I am so ready for the weekend.  My DD and I are going with her school choir (and about 200 other people) on a bus trip to NYC tomorrow to see the Broadway show "The Admas Family"  Sounds like a fun day, but they are calling for rain, so it will be wet.
> 
> I can't decide what to do about eating though - we are taking breakfast with us on the bus, then have free time for lunch and dinner is italian, chicken parm and pasta, salad and tiramisu for dessert - not to healthy.  I'm taking along snacks, but hoping I can salvage the day and not blow my great week!
> 
> Sounds like everyone is doing well - congrats to all the losers this week - unfortunately I wasn't one of them - but I am back on track!
> 
> Have a GREAT  day!


Let me know what you think about Addams Family when you get back and I'll tell you what I thought about it.  I saw it in previews in Chicago a couple years ago.  I hope you have a great time!



M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> I was a bit nervous with WI yesterday since on Wed. I went to Chick Fil A for dinner.  I really shouldn't have ordered a banana pudding milkshake but told myself I would have a sip or two and then give it to my son to finish.  Well....he didn't want it and I couldn't let it go to waste! Luckily DH helped me out a little bit but I'm sure I had at least half of it.    Anyway, WI yesterday I am down 1.6!  I'm so happy I can occasionally have my shake and drink it too!


Whoo hoo!



bigsis1970 said:


> HI everyone had my 2nd WI and am down 2.6 lbs 3.7 total in two weeks   I am leaving tonight for a hotel stay 3.5 hrs away and doing a College visit with my daughter tomorrow (Franklin Pierce in NH) I hope there is alot of walking and will do my best to track and stay on plan but my WI day is Saturday so lots of opportunity to fix anything I might do wrong..
> Everyone is doing great Keep it up!!!


Enjoy your college visit . 



disbabyndaddy said:


> I am thrilled and proud to report my WI this morning put me at 25 pounds total lost!!   Yes, I'm crowing, because I worked hard for it.  We all are!  I still have some to go before I hit my ultimate goal, but no matter...I've been on a cloud all day.
> 
> ...and I'm going shopping for a few new duds this weekend.  At first, my old ones looked ok, but now they just look awful.  New "25" jeans, here I come!
> 
> Have a fantastic weekend, everyone!!


Our WW location is doing something interesting next week.  They are doing a clothing swap where you bring in clothes that don't fit you anymore and give them away to people who have shrunk into your old size.  Have a great time buying your new jeans!



Twingle said:


> Great job everyone!  Keep on keeping on
> 
> I was down .6 today, which I'm more than happy with, but my big news to share was the my leader asked me to speak with our group about how the theme of the week - making "me" time - is what drove me to WW in the first place.  I was shocked that she wanted me to share, and then that there were so many members nodding and agreeing with what I was saying.  It was truly amazing, and I just love what the program has done for me.  So awesome!


So share with us too!  One of the things I wanted to do on this thread was to discuss the theme for the week, but I WI on Friday so the whole week is gone be the time I get around to learning the theme.



cepmom said:


> Hi everyone
> Just wanted to share my news...I was running yesterday and got hIt by a car. I am very lucky I broke my wrist and nothing moRe serious. Very sore of course but luCky. So no work for a while and certainly no running. Thanks for listening


Oh no!  What happened?  I hop your wrist and shoulder are OK.  Keep up posted on what the ortho says.



karliebug said:


> I had to skip WI this week becasue of an issue with my 16 yr. old. She is battling depression and is having a really bad time lately. Anyway, my home scale says a loss of 2 pounds so I am going with that. I am trying to get medication for my DD but family dr. says they won't prescribe them for kids and the wait to see a psychiatrist is weeks away. I may take her to the ER and see if a dr. there will prescribe for her. I did take her for counseling and the psychologist says she definitely needs it . A little prayer and pixie dust sent this way would be appreciated.


My sister just went through this with my 17-year old niece who is now on medication.  The problem is that the side effects medicines are often just as dangerous at the depression in teens and young adults.   to you and your DD.


----------



## DVCBELLE

cepmom said:


> Hi everyone
> Just wanted to share my news...I was running yesterday and got hIt by a car. I am very lucky I broke my wrist and nothing moRe serious. Very sore of course but luCky. So no work for a while and certainly no running. Thanks for listening


That is so scary!!!  Thank goodness it wasn't worse!!  Sending you pixie dust for a speedy recovery!!!  Take care of yourself!!!!!


----------



## Twingle

Well, robinb, since you asked 

The theme for the week was Taking "Me" Time (i think that was what it was?  may not have the actual verbage correct), and I have spoken with my leader since I joined WW about how I knew this time was finally "it", that I was done with doing the weight loss dance two steps forward and three steps back.

What happened for me, was that I had a conversation with my family in September about 3 things I needed to get done by Thanksgiving, in order for our holiday season to be done the way we like it to be.  I told them I knew we were busy with work, school, extra stuff, scouts, blah blah blah, but these 3 things HAD TO be done, or the things that made the holiday season "it" for us, would not happen, and everyone would be looking at me come the holidays and questioning why it wasn't like it normally was.

Well, those things didn't happen.  It was only important to me.  Even though I tried to carve out the time to get them done, something else for someone else always had to come first, and I came last.

Then, there were a few things that were very important to me that I do, that I expressed to them were important to me, and while my family agreed that I should do them, when the time came, everyone else's needs and wants came before mine.

So I threw down.

I reached my breaking point, I was done with being low man on the totem pole.  I was sick of teaching my daughters that they could do whatever they like with their time until they became a mom, and then they could only do for others and not themselves.  I was tired of showing my son that it was acceptable to have a wife that felt less than important, as long as everything else in his life was okay.  I was done with being disappointed with my husband because I was disappointed with myself.  I sat my family down, told them that 2011 was going to be the year of ME, and that from now on I was putting my own needs first so I could better meet their needs.

And, the sun still came up in the morning.  And, the world kept on rotating.  No one stopped breathing in and out.

In our super tight budget, I found the money to pay for a WW monthly pass.  I found out where ALL the meetings within an hours drive of me were, so I would never have to miss one.  I found a meeting in my area that had a leader that I really connected with - which took a few tries.  And, I made it work in my family, because I was not willing for it to not.  I knew really, really well what did not work for me to get healthy, so I made sure to do things differently.  I was not willing to spend my back 40 in an unhealthy body that I did not like and could not accomplish what I wanted of it.

And so, that's the numb and jist of what I shared.  I insisted that I was important, made it happen, and am getting back so much that I didn't even know I was missing.


----------



## DisMomme

Twingle,
I love that you are doing this for you!  Everyone says you have to take care of yourself first so you can take care of others but as women and Moms we often put our own needs aside.  It is so nice to hear that you are getting back so much more.  We all need to heed that message and advice sometimes!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dthogue

cepmom said:


> Hi everyone
> Just wanted to share my news...I was running yesterday and got hIt by a car. I am very lucky I broke my wrist and nothing moRe serious. Very sore of course but luCky. So no work for a while and certainly no running. Thanks for listening



OMG that is so scary, I hope your wrist feels better soon and that you can find out the cause of the pain in your shoulder.  Sending hugs for a speedy recovery!



karliebug said:


> I had to skip WI this week becasue of an issue with my 16 yr. old. She is battling depression and is having a really bad time lately. Anyway, my home scale says a loss of 2 pounds so I am going with that. I am trying to get medication for my DD but family dr. says they won't prescribe them for kids and the wait to see a psychiatrist is weeks away. I may take her to the ER and see if a dr. there will prescribe for her. I did take her for counseling and the psychologist says she definitely needs it . A little prayer and pixie dust sent this way would be appreciated.



I'm sorry you are going through this with your daughter and you can get her the treatment she needs - it has to be frustrating to wait for an appointment.  Hugs coming your way for strength and support!


----------



## dthogue

robinb said:


> Let me know what you think about Addams Family when you get back and I'll tell you what I thought about it.  I saw it in previews in Chicago a couple years ago.  I hope you have a great time!
> 
> Whoo hoo!



Back from our NYC trip - we left at 5:15am Saturday morning and got home at 11:30pm Saturday night.  We had a terrific time - Saw The Adams Family, since I was never a fan of the TV show, I was not too excited to see the broadway show, but I have to say that we LOVED it  - it was hilarious.  We laughed the entire time, it was well worth the money.

Did a terrible job eating today, chalking it up to life gets in the way - we went to the M&M store and I bought myself a small bag and ate them all myself  boy they tasted good.  We are dinner in Little Italy - great authentic Italian - not WW friendly though.

Today's a new day, back on track.  I have a 6 mile run planned today, so hopefully I can burn off a few of the calories from yesterday!


----------



## mackeysmom

For those of you who frequent the Community Board, you may have seen my recent post.  On Monday, my (almost) 15 year old cat Mackey died.  It has been such a rough week - he was my baby and I haven't been handling it too well.  I'm exhausted - emotionally and physically.  Needless to say, I have been off-plan since.    

It has been up and down - Monday I was sick to my stomach and ate almost nothing.  Tuesday I ate everything I could find.  The rest of the week had the same peaks and valleys.  I didn't do my usual grocery shopping, so the drive-thru was my best friend almost every night and I've had more pizza this week than I've had since I started WW in January. 

I know there is nothing I can do but just get back on track - go to the store tomorrow and make sure my fridge is filled with good, healthy things so I can make wise choices.

Thanks for listening - just wanted to put it out there so I can be accountable for the choices that I make ...

- Laura


----------



## robinb

Twingle said:


> I sat my family down, told them that 2011 was going to be the year of ME, and that from now on I was putting my own needs first so I could better meet their needs.


  You are AWESOME!  No wonder your leader asked you to share your story and I'm glad that I did too.


----------



## Sandi

cepmom said:


> Hi everyone
> Just wanted to share my news...I was running yesterday and got hIt by a car. I am very lucky I broke my wrist and nothing moRe serious. Very sore of course but luCky. So no work for a while and certainly no running. Thanks for listening



That's awful.  Hopefully the ortho will have good news for you.  Sending you hugs and good thoughts. 



karliebug said:


> I had to skip WI this week becasue of an issue with my 16 yr. old. She is battling depression and is having a really bad time lately. Anyway, my home scale says a loss of 2 pounds so I am going with that. I am trying to get medication for my DD but family dr. says they won't prescribe them for kids and the wait to see a psychiatrist is weeks away. I may take her to the ER and see if a dr. there will prescribe for her. I did take her for counseling and the psychologist says she definitely needs it . A little prayer and pixie dust sent this way would be appreciated.



Consider yourself prayed for and there should be some extra pixie dust sent your way.  I have a 16 yo daughter, too, and my heart just breaks for you.  Hopefully you'll be able to get proper care for your DD soon.



Twingle said:


> Well, robinb, since you asked
> 
> The theme for the week was Taking "Me" Time (i think that was what it was?  may not have the actual verbage correct), and I have spoken with my leader since I joined WW about how I knew this time was finally "it", that I was done with doing the weight loss dance two steps forward and three steps back.
> 
> What happened for me, was that I had a conversation with my family in September about 3 things I needed to get done by Thanksgiving, in order for our holiday season to be done the way we like it to be.  I told them I knew we were busy with work, school, extra stuff, scouts, blah blah blah, but these 3 things HAD TO be done, or the things that made the holiday season "it" for us, would not happen, and everyone would be looking at me come the holidays and questioning why it wasn't like it normally was.
> 
> Well, those things didn't happen.  It was only important to me.  Even though I tried to carve out the time to get them done, something else for someone else always had to come first, and I came last.
> 
> Then, there were a few things that were very important to me that I do, that I expressed to them were important to me, and while my family agreed that I should do them, when the time came, everyone else's needs and wants came before mine.
> 
> So I threw down.
> 
> I reached my breaking point, I was done with being low man on the totem pole.  I was sick of teaching my daughters that they could do whatever they like with their time until they became a mom, and then they could only do for others and not themselves.  I was tired of showing my son that it was acceptable to have a wife that felt less than important, as long as everything else in his life was okay.  I was done with being disappointed with my husband because I was disappointed with myself.  I sat my family down, told them that 2011 was going to be the year of ME, and that from now on I was putting my own needs first so I could better meet their needs.
> 
> And, the sun still came up in the morning.  And, the world kept on rotating.  No one stopped breathing in and out.
> 
> In our super tight budget, I found the money to pay for a WW monthly pass.  I found out where ALL the meetings within an hours drive of me were, so I would never have to miss one.  I found a meeting in my area that had a leader that I really connected with - which took a few tries.  And, I made it work in my family, because I was not willing for it to not.  I knew really, really well what did not work for me to get healthy, so I made sure to do things differently.  I was not willing to spend my back 40 in an unhealthy body that I did not like and could not accomplish what I wanted of it.
> 
> And so, that's the numb and jist of what I shared.  I insisted that I was important, made it happen, and am getting back so much that I didn't even know I was missing.



Bravo!  That's all, just Bravo!


----------



## Sandi

mackeysmom said:


> For those of you who frequent the Community Board, you may have seen my recent post.  On Monday, my (almost) 15 year old cat Mackey died.  It has been such a rough week - he was my baby and I haven't been handling it too well.  I'm exhausted - emotionally and physically.  Needless to say, I have been off-plan since.
> 
> It has been up and down - Monday I was sick to my stomach and ate almost nothing.  Tuesday I ate everything I could find.  The rest of the week had the same peaks and valleys.  I didn't do my usual grocery shopping, so the drive-thru was my best friend almost every night and I've had more pizza this week than I've had since I started WW in January.
> 
> I know there is nothing I can do but just get back on track - go to the store tomorrow and make sure my fridge is filled with good, healthy things so I can make wise choices.
> 
> Thanks for listening - just wanted to put it out there so I can be accountable for the choices that I make ...
> 
> - Laura



Hi Laura,  So sorry for your loss.  I'm a cat person, too.  It is so hard when they get old -- it's not fair that their life span is so short.  Be sure to take care of yourself though.  Mackey would want you to be healthy.  I'm sure you have many happy memories, so bring those up when you need a boost.


----------



## robinb

dthogue said:


> Back from our NYC trip - we left at 5:15am Saturday morning and got home at 11:30pm Saturday night.  We had a terrific time - Saw The Adams Family, since I was never a fan of the TV show, I was not too excited to see the broadway show, but I have to say that we LOVED it  - it was hilarious.  We laughed the entire time, it was well worth the money.
> 
> Did a terrible job eating today, chalking it up to life gets in the way - we went to the M&M store and I bought myself a small bag and ate them all myself  boy they tasted good.  We are dinner in Little Italy - great authentic Italian - not WW friendly though.
> 
> Today's a new day, back on track.  I have a 6 mile run planned today, so hopefully I can burn off a few of the calories from yesterday!


I'm glad I didn't say anything in advance.  I HATED the show and Bebe Neuwirth and Nathan Lane could not make it better.  Maybe they re-wrote it between when I saw it and when it finally made it to Broadway, but it was uninteresting and far racier than we expected.  I am no prude, but I thought it was not appropriate for a 9 or 10 year old.  I did like some of it, my favorite part was when Uncle Fester sang his love song to the moon .

Great job getting back on track!


----------



## sjms71

Good morning all, I haven't had a chance to catch up on the thread.  Our power just came on after being off since yesterday afternoon.  Thank goodness the NC tornado's missed our house by 1/4 of a mile .  It's like nothing I have ever seen.  My neighborhood is fine however, down the street where it went through lots of damage.  Trees were not uprooted but sheered off.  The bank drive through destroyed.  It was scary but glad I am fine and we just missed the worst of it.  


*NC STATE*  Hope you made it through the storm ok on your end.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Good morning all, I haven't had a chance to catch up on the thread.  Our power just came on after being off since yesterday afternoon.  Thank goodness the NC tornado's missed our house by 1/4 of a mile .  It's like nothing I have ever seen.  My neighborhood is fine however, down the street where it went through lots of damage.  Trees were not uprooted but sheered off.  The bank drive through destroyed.  It was scary but glad I am fine and we just missed the worst of it.
> 
> 
> *NC STATE*  Hope you made it through the storm ok on your end.



Glad to hear you and your family are okay Stephanie.  I'm sure that must have been frightening.  Just seeing the devastation on TV is sad; living it is much worse.


----------



## robinb

mackeysmom said:


> For those of you who frequent the Community Board, you may have seen my recent post.  On Monday, my (almost) 15 year old cat Mackey died.  It has been such a rough week - he was my baby and I haven't been handling it too well.  I'm exhausted - emotionally and physically.  Needless to say, I have been off-plan since.


Laura, I'm so sorry for your loss {{hugs}}.  Our furbabies are important to us and part of the family.  My "heart cat" Nikkei is 12 years old and starting to slow down a bit himself and I know that he too will be gone in a few short years .



sjms71 said:


> Good morning all, I haven't had a chance to catch up on the thread.  Our power just came on after being off since yesterday afternoon.  Thank goodness the NC tornado's missed our house by 1/4 of a mile .  It's like nothing I have ever seen.  My neighborhood is fine however, down the street where it went through lots of damage.  Trees were not uprooted but sheered off.  The bank drive through destroyed.  It was scary but glad I am fine and we just missed the worst of it.
> 
> 
> *NC STATE*  Hope you made it through the storm ok on your end.


Holy cow!  I didn't even know you lived in NC.  I'm glad that you are safe and I'm sending our good thoughts to your neighbors who were not as lucky.


----------



## sjms71

Thanks for the good wishes.  We were VERY lucky as it was very close to our house.  I see how when you see these areas where houses are untouched and others flattened.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

mackeysmom said:


> For those of you who frequent the Community Board, you may have seen my recent post.  On Monday, my (almost) 15 year old cat Mackey died.  It has been such a rough week - he was my baby and I haven't been handling it too well.  I'm exhausted - emotionally and physically.  Needless to say, I have been off-plan since.
> 
> It has been up and down - Monday I was sick to my stomach and ate almost nothing.  Tuesday I ate everything I could find.  The rest of the week had the same peaks and valleys.  I didn't do my usual grocery shopping, so the drive-thru was my best friend almost every night and I've had more pizza this week than I've had since I started WW in January.
> 
> I know there is nothing I can do but just get back on track - go to the store tomorrow and make sure my fridge is filled with good, healthy things so I can make wise choices.
> 
> Thanks for listening - just wanted to put it out there so I can be accountable for the choices that I make ...
> 
> - Laura



I'm very sorry for your loss.  They are such a major part of our family. Our dog is almost 15 and is my first baby.




sjms71 said:


> Good morning all, I haven't had a chance to catch up on the thread.  Our power just came on after being off since yesterday afternoon.  Thank goodness the NC tornado's missed our house by 1/4 of a mile .  It's like nothing I have ever seen.  My neighborhood is fine however, down the street where it went through lots of damage.  Trees were not uprooted but sheered off.  The bank drive through destroyed.  It was scary but glad I am fine and we just missed the worst of it.
> 
> 
> *NC STATE*  Hope you made it through the storm ok on your end.



Wow, I'm glad you guys are okay!  My heart goes out to all those who's lives were affected by the storms.


----------



## Sandi

Hey WW Friends,  I just finished the mid-Michigan Susan Komen 5K race and I beat my old December "Jingle Belle" time by about 5 minutes.  I'm no Speedy Gonzales, but I clocked in at 32 minutes 21 seconds.  My time in December was 37-something.

The weather wasn't very good -- 38 degrees, cloudy and windy (gusting to 40 miles/hour).  It actually snowed this morning.  In spite of that, there were hundreds of people running for this important cause.  My office is right across the street from the capitol building where the race started and ended.  People are still crossing the finish now.

So, I'm getting a few activity points for today!


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> Good morning all, I haven't had a chance to catch up on the thread.  Our power just came on after being off since yesterday afternoon.  Thank goodness the NC tornado's missed our house by 1/4 of a mile .  It's like nothing I have ever seen.  My neighborhood is fine however, down the street where it went through lots of damage.  Trees were not uprooted but sheered off.  The bank drive through destroyed.  It was scary but glad I am fine and we just missed the worst of it.
> 
> 
> *NC STATE*  Hope you made it through the storm ok on your end.



Stephanie - so glad to hear that and your family are ok - how scary that must have been for it to be so close.  What a terrible day of storms all along the East Coast yesterday.


----------



## dthogue

robinb said:


> I'm glad I didn't say anything in advance.  I HATED the show and Bebe Neuwirth and Nathan Lane could not make it better.  Maybe they re-wrote it between when I saw it and when it finally made it to Broadway, but it was uninteresting and far racier than we expected.  I am no prude, but I thought it was not appropriate for a 9 or 10 year old.  I did like some of it, my favorite part was when Uncle Fester sang his love song to the moon .
> 
> Great job getting back on track!



Loved the moon song too!  Nathan Lane is no longer in the production and I could take or leave Bebe Neuwirth, but Fester and Lurk were awesome and I just loved Wednesday - what a talented young lady.  It was a bit racey,but I think most of it went right over my daughter's head


----------



## dthogue

Sandi said:


> Hey WW Friends,  I just finished the mid-Michigan Susan Komen 5K race and I beat my old December "Jingle Belle" time by about 5 minutes.  I'm no Speedy Gonzales, but I clocked in at 32 minutes 21 seconds.  My time in December was 37-something.
> 
> The weather wasn't very good -- 38 degrees, cloudy and windy (gusting to 40 miles/hour).  It actually snowed this morning.  In spite of that, there were hundreds of people running for this important cause.  My office is right across the street from the capitol building where the race started and ended.  People are still crossing the finish now.
> 
> So, I'm getting a few activity points for today!



WOW Sandi that is great - I'm so happy for you - I can only hope to get to that time - great job.  SNOW, yuck - hopefully you see warmer temps soon.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Hey WW Friends,  I just finished the mid-Michigan Susan Komen 5K race and I beat my old December "Jingle Belle" time by about 5 minutes.  I'm no Speedy Gonzales, but I clocked in at 32 minutes 21 seconds.  My time in December was 37-something.
> 
> The weather wasn't very good -- 38 degrees, cloudy and windy (gusting to 40 miles/hour).  It actually snowed this morning.  In spite of that, there were hundreds of people running for this important cause.  My office is right across the street from the capitol building where the race started and ended.  People are still crossing the finish now.
> 
> So, I'm getting a few activity points for today!




You go girl, good for you that must feel so good!


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> Stephanie - so glad to hear that and your family are ok - how scary that must have been for it to be so close.  What a terrible day of storms all along the East Coast yesterday.



thanks Tammy, 

The stinky thing was my son's 11th birthday is today.  I wasn't able to get his balloons cause everything closed.  I am a huge crafter so make all my own cards and I waited until last minute to do that so it didn't get done cause no power.  Had no power to make his big bday breakfast he requested.  But thank goodness I worked on his cake Friday and Saturday morning.  I made a Mario Bros. cake with fondant (which I never did) and I am glad I finished that.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

Sandi said:


> Hey WW Friends,  I just finished the mid-Michigan Susan Komen 5K race and I beat my old December "Jingle Belle" time by about 5 minutes.  I'm no Speedy Gonzales, but I clocked in at 32 minutes 21 seconds.  My time in December was 37-something.
> 
> The weather wasn't very good -- 38 degrees, cloudy and windy (gusting to 40 miles/hour).  It actually snowed this morning.  In spite of that, there were hundreds of people running for this important cause.  My office is right across the street from the capitol building where the race started and ended.  People are still crossing the finish now.
> 
> So, I'm getting a few activity points for today!



Way to go!!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> thanks Tammy,
> 
> The stinky thing was my son's 11th birthday is today.  I wasn't able to get his balloons cause everything closed.  I am a huge crafter so make all my own cards and I waited until last minute to do that so it didn't get done cause no power.  Had no power to make his big bday breakfast he requested.  But thank goodness I worked on his cake Friday and Saturday morning.  I made a Mario Bros. cake with fondant (which I never did) and I am glad I finished that.



I wish I had some crafting talent -- and that I enjoyed it.  I'll bet your son loved his cake.  Now he can look back on his 11th birthday as the year of the tornado.  How many points in fondant?


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> I wish I had some crafting talent -- and that I enjoyed it.  I'll bet your son loved his cake.  Now he can look back on his 11th birthday as the year of the tornado.  How many points in fondant?



Honestly, I didn't figure it out.  It was marshmallow and after rolling it and cutting out all the shapes, uck didn't want any.  I'll try and post a picture tomorrow.  But DH made him say it was the day after the tornado.  We drove down the street parallel to our subdivision, omg the tornado must have gone directly down that street.  Work crews still had part of it closed but we were able to look down it and was covered in trees.


----------



## Twingle

Wow, sjms71, I'm so glad to hear that you and your family are ok!  Happy, happy birthday to your DS, that's how old my son is, and it's such a fun age.  Smelly, but fun 

Sandi - GREAT JOB!  You should be so proud of yourself!  Rah rah rah, sis boom bah for you!  I did a 5k today too, in support of Autism Awareness, and walked/ran it in 43:24, so you are quite speedy to me! 

Laura - I'm so sorry about your fur baby.  Extra hugs and pixie dust to you, I know it's just a tremendous thing to go through.  We're all here for you.

DisMomme, robinb, and Sandi, thank you so much for your kind words.  It was a hard thing to go through, being made to feel like you're less than, but finally standing my ground has been amazing.  And, to give you some idea of how far my FAMILY has come, the 5k I participated in today was only my second one.  The first one I did was in October, and I requested that my family attend, at least the end, so I would have someone that loved me to cheer for me when I finished.  Well.  My husband decided it was more important to attend another football game with his fraternity brothers.  And, my children, being told by their father that mom racing was no big deal, thought it was no big deal, and went to my parents house.  But today, while they did not attend my race, I came home to them holding up a HUGE banner they'd made, standing on the side of the road waiting for me to get home.  It says "Great Job Mom, ROAR" (because whenever I go to my WW meetings, I always sing "I am Woman, Hear me Roar" when I walk out the door, and they get that this is like an anthem for me) and they drew a bunch of pictures that they felt represented me.  I of course, cried.  Wish I knew how to share pictures here from facebook, if any of you can help with that, I'll post the pic.  It was very cute, and I was way surprised.

So, see, this amazing health journey we're on?  Apparently we're dragging our family, friends, and loved ones along with us.  How powerful is THAT?!?

Hope all of you have a super night - I'm having a mojito with my activity points, lol.


----------



## cepmom

great job on your race Sandi! that's a great time 

Stephanie - I am glad you are all doing well. its scary to hear the reports of the damage these tornadoes have caused

twingle - loved your story! if I had a "bravo" sticker you would get a bunch

thank you again for all the good thoughts! you guys are the best!
I am doing ok..going slightly stir crazy since all I can do is sit around. Poor DH is running around like a crazy person with the kids, helping me, laundry etc. the good thing is, he finally has some sort of understanding of all that I do around here


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> thanks Tammy,
> 
> The stinky thing was my son's 11th birthday is today.  I wasn't able to get his balloons cause everything closed.  I am a huge crafter so make all my own cards and I waited until last minute to do that so it didn't get done cause no power.  Had no power to make his big bday breakfast he requested.  But thank goodness I worked on his cake Friday and Saturday morning.  I made a Mario Bros. cake with fondant (which I never did) and I am glad I finished that.



Wow - you are crafty - cake decorating is one of the things that I would love to take a class on - I hope your son was able to enjoy his birthday despite everything going on!


----------



## sjms71

Ok this was my first try so go easy on me .  There was other elements of mario bros. on the other side of the cake.


----------



## Sandi

Twingle said:


> But today, while they did not attend my race, I came home to them holding up a HUGE banner they'd made, standing on the side of the road waiting for me to get home.  It says "Great Job Mom, ROAR"
> 
> So, see, this amazing health journey we're on?  Apparently we're dragging our family, friends, and loved ones along with us.  How powerful is THAT?!?



How cool.  Congratulations on completing your race, too.  Aren't we all fabulous!

We are getting snow accumulations today.  I'm so sick of snow and cold.  We're supposed to get into the 50s later this week, so we're all happy about that.  We're pitiful Michiganders.

I went a little nuts last night with food.  I was watching the Burn Notice prequel -- Sam Axe movie -- and I just kept eating.  I wanted to kick myself.  I've been doing pretty good since about 10:30 last night.  I need to keep on track from here on so I don't back slide on my successes.  Good luck to all of you, too.  I know I need luck!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

karliebug said:


> I had to skip WI this week becasue of an issue with my 16 yr. old. She is battling depression and is having a really bad time lately. Anyway, my home scale says a loss of 2 pounds so I am going with that. I am trying to get medication for my DD but family dr. says they won't prescribe them for kids and the wait to see a psychiatrist is weeks away. I may take her to the ER and see if a dr. there will prescribe for her. I did take her for counseling and the psychologist says she definitely needs it . A little prayer and pixie dust sent this way would be appreciated.



Sorry to hear that you're going through this with your daughter.  I wish you good luck in finding the help she needs.  




mackeysmom said:


> For those of you who frequent the Community Board, you may have seen my recent post.  On Monday, my (almost) 15 year old cat Mackey died.  It has been such a rough week - he was my baby and I haven't been handling it too well.  I'm exhausted - emotionally and physically.  Needless to say, I have been off-plan since.
> 
> It has been up and down - Monday I was sick to my stomach and ate almost nothing.  Tuesday I ate everything I could find.  The rest of the week had the same peaks and valleys.  I didn't do my usual grocery shopping, so the drive-thru was my best friend almost every night and I've had more pizza this week than I've had since I started WW in January.
> 
> - Laura



I'm sorry for you loss, Laura.  I hope you're feeling better this week and have gotten back on track.





sjms71 said:


> Good morning all, I haven't had a chance to catch up on the thread.  Our power just came on after being off since yesterday afternoon.  Thank goodness the NC tornado's missed our house by 1/4 of a mile .  It's like nothing I have ever seen.  My neighborhood is fine however, down the street where it went through lots of damage.  Trees were not uprooted but sheered off.  The bank drive through destroyed.  It was scary but glad I am fine and we just missed the worst of it.
> 
> 
> *NC STATE*  Hope you made it through the storm ok on your end.



I'm glad to hear that you are all safe, Stephanie.  I was thinking about you on the weekend while we were watching the news about North Carolina.  It must have been scary with it being so close to your home. 





Sandi said:


> Hey WW Friends,  I just finished the mid-Michigan Susan Komen 5K race and I beat my old December "Jingle Belle" time by about 5 minutes.  I'm no Speedy Gonzales, but I clocked in at 32 minutes 21 seconds.  My time in December was 37-something.
> 
> The weather wasn't very good -- 38 degrees, cloudy and windy (gusting to 40 miles/hour).  It actually snowed this morning.  In spite of that, there were hundreds of people running for this important cause.  My office is right across the street from the capitol building where the race started and ended.  People are still crossing the finish now.
> 
> So, I'm getting a few activity points for today!



Congratulations on your accomplishment!  It snowed here yesterday for most of the day but we didn't get any accumulation -- thank goodness!





cepmom said:


> thank you again for all the good thoughts! you guys are the best!
> I am doing ok..going slightly stir crazy since all I can do is sit around. Poor DH is running around like a crazy person with the kids, helping me, laundry etc. the good thing is, he finally has some sort of understanding of all that I do around here



I'm glad you're doing better, cepmom.  I hope your shoulder is better too.  You're so lucky that it was just your wrist and nothing worse!





sjms71 said:


> Ok this was my first try so go easy on me .  There was other elements of mario bros. on the other side of the cake.



Oh, that's beautiful!!  I had no idea you had so much talent!  I've never worked with fondant but now that you've got your first one under your belt, I'm sure the rest will be easier.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Just wanted to say that so far, this week is going much, much better that last week.  I'm really trying hard for a loss at my weigh-in on Wednesday morning.  I had to suppress my urge to eat several times this weekend but came through it successfully!  I've stuck to my Daily Points Allowance and only used up 5 Weeklies!  I made blueberry muffins and sugar cookies and was able to resist the temptation.  Yaaahhh!!!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,

What is everyone planning for Easter dinner?  My family wants cheese tortillini, meatballs, & garlic bread.   I am going to make some grilled chicken for me.


----------



## DVCBELLE

I lost 1.2 this week!!  I was very excited.  

This is going to be a hard week - the kids are on spring break and more importantly Easter candy!!!  I went shopping yesterday and broke down and had a Cadbury creme egg...they are my favorite and I decided it was worth the points since you can only get them at Easter!!  But they had this amazing looking Reese's egg that it took all of my willpower to avoid!!

I love the Mario cake - I have taken a cake decorating class and loved it but it was too much energy for me to bake the cake and the icing so I don't do it much anymore...I also admire that you had the willpower to not eat all the icing!!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Ok this was my first try so go easy on me .  There was other elements of mario bros. on the other side of the cake.



Go easy on you?  What do you mean?  It's gorgeous.  I can't believe it was your first try with fondant.  Wow.


----------



## Sandi

DVCBELLE said:


> I lost 1.2 this week!!  I was very excited.
> 
> This is going to be a hard week - the kids are on spring break and more importantly Easter candy!!!  I went shopping yesterday and broke down and had a Cadbury creme egg...they are my favorite and I decided it was worth the points since you can only get them at Easter!!  But they had this amazing looking Reese's egg that it took all of my willpower to avoid!!
> 
> I love the Mario cake - I have taken a cake decorating class and loved it but it was too much energy for me to bake the cake and the icing so I don't do it much anymore...I also admire that you had the willpower to not eat all the icing!!



Yea for you!  That's a great loss.  There is nothing you can't eat on WW.  As long as everything is incorporated into the plan, you can have your Easter candy.  Sounds like your working everything perfectly!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Go easy on you?  What do you mean?  It's gorgeous.  I can't believe it was your first try with fondant.  Wow.



 I am my worst critic.  The marshmallow recipe was so cheap to make I was like well if it's a bust, I'll just throw it out.  DH's bday is next week so not sure if I will try my hand at it again.


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> Ok this was my first try so go easy on me .  There was other elements of mario bros. on the other side of the cake.



That is awesom - just like the Cake Boss


----------



## dthogue

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Just wanted to say that so far, this week is going much, much better that last week.  I'm really trying hard for a loss at my weigh-in on Wednesday morning.  I had to suppress my urge to eat several times this weekend but came through it successfully!  I've stuck to my Daily Points Allowance and only used up 5 Weeklies!  I made blueberry muffins and sugar cookies and was able to resist the temptation.  Yaaahhh!!!



Hang in there you can do it - I too am hoping for a loss Tuesday morning.  Great job resisting the goodies - I know that's not easy.



mommykds said:


> Good morning,
> 
> What is everyone planning for Easter dinner?  My family wants cheese tortillini, meatballs, & garlic bread.   I am going to make some grilled chicken for me.



we are having ham. stuffing, mashed potatoes, baked sweet potatoes, dried corn, green bean casserole, broccoli, cauliflower and carrots mix and for dessert pumpkin pie and coconut cake.


----------



## dthogue

DVCBELLE said:


> I lost 1.2 this week!!  I was very excited.
> 
> This is going to be a hard week - the kids are on spring break and more importantly Easter candy!!!  I went shopping yesterday and broke down and had a Cadbury creme egg...they are my favorite and I decided it was worth the points since you can only get them at Easter!!  But they had this amazing looking Reese's egg that it took all of my willpower to avoid!!
> 
> I love the Mario cake - I have taken a cake decorating class and loved it but it was too much energy for me to bake the cake and the icing so I don't do it much anymore...I also admire that you had the willpower to not eat all the icing!!



Congrats on the loss!  I too love Cadbury eggs, did you see the mini ones?  One point each, but they are tiny!  Good job resisting the pb eggs.  I love pb cups (we live in Hershey, with the smell of chocolate is always in the air


----------



## DVCBELLE

dthogue said:


> Congrats on the loss!  I too love Cadbury eggs, did you see the mini ones?  One point each, but they are tiny!  Good job resisting the pb eggs.  I love pb cups (we live in Hershey, with the smell of chocolate is always in the air


I haven't seen the mini ones! 

I could not live in Hershey!!  I am not a huge chocolate fan so I might be okay...but mix it with peanut butter or caramel and I am toast!!

The new Reeses egg is about 5 inches long and 2 inches - here is a link to it - I won't post the picture but if anyone wants to see it...
http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/03/reeses-peanut-butter-egg-easter-candy-chocolate.html

I love the PB so this is RIGHT up my alley!!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

DVCBELLE said:


> I lost 1.2 this week!!  I was very excited.
> 
> This is going to be a hard week - the kids are on spring break and more importantly Easter candy!!!  I went shopping yesterday and broke down and had a Cadbury creme egg...they are my favorite and I decided it was worth the points since you can only get them at Easter!!  But they had this amazing looking Reese's egg that it took all of my willpower to avoid!!




Congrats on the loss this week! 

I love-love Cadbury cream eggs, but I absolutely LOVE the caramel ones.  My goodness, my mouth is watering just thinking about them...haha!  I've told myself I can have ONE this Easter season...haven't got it yet because I know it won't last and I'll want another immediately.  So gooood!

Have a fantastic week, everyone!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I am my worst critic.  The marshmallow recipe was so cheap to make I was like well if it's a bust, I'll just throw it out.  DH's bday is next week so not sure if I will try my hand at it again.



So, that's what... 4 birthdays in 6 weeks at your house??!!!





dthogue said:


> Congrats on the loss!  I too love Cadbury eggs, did you see the mini ones?



I love the Cadbury mini eggs!  I hold them in my mouth until all the candy coating melts away and then smush the chocolate into the roof of my mouth with my tongue.  Ooooh -- they're sooo good!



DVCBELLE said:


> The new Reeses egg is about 5 inches long and 2 inches - here is a link to it - I won't post the picture but if anyone wants to see it...
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/03/reeses-peanut-butter-egg-easter-candy-chocolate.html
> 
> I love the PB so this is RIGHT up my alley!!



You should have posted a warning before you posted that link!  Now I want one!


----------



## DVCBELLE

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So, that's what... 4 birthdays in 6 weeks at your house??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Cadbury mini eggs!  I hold them in my mouth until all the candy coating melts away and then smush the chocolate into the roof of my mouth with my tongue.  Ooooh -- they're sooo good!
> 
> 
> 
> You should have posted a warning before you posted that link!  Now I want one!


SORRY!!
Posting a link and not a picture was my warning!!


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

How many points if I eat that whole egg???  Could it be dinner


----------



## mrzrich

Hey guys, checking in.  I was awol this weekend, so I have a few pages to read to catch up on.  I hope everyone is doing well.  Just keep swimming!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

mrzrich said:


> Just keep swimming!



Now I'm going to have that song in my head all night.   I LOVE "Finding Nemo: the Musical" at WDW!!!  Thanks for the memory!


----------



## Sandi

I need some help with dinner ideas.  I've been making chicken all the time and DD16 and DH are getting a little tired of chicken.  I like to cook on the weekends.  Then I put meals in the freezer and refrigerator.  Do you have any good ideas for other "cook ahead" meals that aren't chicken based?

Oh, and the WW on-line recipe for the chicken burritos is really tasty.  I also adjusted the pork piccata recipe for chicken and it was quite good.  I'll probably try the pork piccata (but I'm not really a pork person). 

Thanks, in advance, for any help.


----------



## mrzrich

Sandi said:


> I need some help with dinner ideas.  I've been making chicken all the time and DD16 and DH are getting a little tired of chicken.  I like to cook on the weekends.  Then I put meals in the freezer and refrigerator.  Do you have any good ideas for other "cook ahead" meals that aren't chicken based?
> 
> Oh, and the WW on-line recipe for the chicken burritos is really tasty.  I also adjusted the pork piccata recipe for chicken and it was quite good.  I'll probably try the pork piccata (but I'm not really a pork person).
> 
> Thanks, in advance, for any help.



One thing I like to do when bulk cooking on weekends is make a big batch of meatballs made from 93/7 beef.  Same points as 93/7 turkey, but family likes these meatballs better than turkey ones.  I make a big batch of 64 meatballs and first freeze them on a cookie sheet.  Then once they are individually frozen, I can transfer them to freezer bags.  I just take out a few at a time as needed.


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> One thing I like to do when bulk cooking on weekends is make a big batch of meatballs made from 93/7 beef.  Same points as 93/7 turkey, but family likes these meatballs better than turkey ones.  I make a big batch of 64 meatballs and first freeze them on a cookie sheet.  Then once they are individually frozen, I can transfer them to freezer bags.  I just take out a few at a time as needed.



Meatballs will make my daughter very happy.  Great idea.  Thanks


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So, that's what... 4 birthdays in 6 weeks at your house??!!! !




Yes!  Crazy I know it just so happened the girls are in March and the boys are in April.  I sometimes hate this time of year with a birthday almost every two weeks, Easter thrown in.  Then May is mother's day and my wedding anniversary.  Busy time of year.


----------



## sjms71

DVCBELLE said:


> I lost 1.2 this week!!  I was very excited.
> 
> This is going to be a hard week - the kids are on spring break and more importantly Easter candy!!!  I went shopping yesterday and broke down and had a Cadbury creme egg...they are my favorite and I decided it was worth the points since you can only get them at Easter!!  But they had this amazing looking Reese's egg that it took all of my willpower to avoid!!
> 
> I love the Mario cake - I have taken a cake decorating class and loved it but it was too much energy for me to bake the cake and the icing so I don't do it much anymore...I also admire that you had the willpower to not eat all the icing!!



Great job on your loss!


dthogue said:


> Congrats on the loss!  I too love Cadbury eggs, did you see the mini ones?  One point each, but they are tiny!  Good job resisting the pb eggs.  I love pb cups (we live in Hershey, with the smell of chocolate is always in the air



My best friend just moved from here, she lived in Palmyra.  Her husband got a job transfer to Mississippi.  She LOVED the Hershey area and misses it.


----------



## mrzrich

mrzrich said:


> One thing I like to do when bulk cooking on weekends is make a big batch of meatballs made from 93/7 beef.  Same points as 93/7 turkey, but family likes these meatballs better than turkey ones.  I make a big batch of 64 meatballs and first freeze them on a cookie sheet.  Then once they are individually frozen, I can transfer them to freezer bags.  I just take out a few at a time as needed.





Sandi said:


> Meatballs will make my daughter very happy.  Great idea.  Thanks



Oh...I didn't make clear, after I form the balls, I bake in the oven for 15 minutes...THEN I freeze them.


----------



## sjms71

Any other Italians out there making Easter bread?  I want to make it as it is a huge family tradition but, I know it will be a huge temptation for me.  Already today hasn't gone well for me .  Oh, well tomorrow is another day.


I really like the meatball idea too.  Shrimp stir fry is good too if you like seafood.  Or I make a white pizza that is yummy.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Oh...I didn't make clear, after I form the balls, I bake in the oven for 25 minutes...THEN I freeze them.



Ok, I was wondering if you cooked them or not before freezing.


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> Ok, I was wondering if you cooked them or not before freezing.



OMG!  I need to go to bed.  I meant 15 minutes, not 25!


----------



## Fall1

weighed in last night and was convinced I gained with DH being uot of town all last week and me not eating so well, but I lost .2. I'm happy! I'm down 8.6 in my 1st 3 weeks. Hopefully many more to come!


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> Great job on your loss!
> 
> 
> My best friend just moved from here, she lived in Palmyra.  Her husband got a job transfer to Mississippi.  She LOVED the Hershey area and misses it.



What a small world - that is actually were we are, I just say Hershey cause everyone knows where that is


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> What a small world - that is actually were we are, I just say Hershey cause everyone knows where that is



She misses it a lot she loved all her neighbors and being close to Hershey.   It is a very small world, too funny.


----------



## sjms71

I am going to have to miss my meeting this week .  I have to go to the dentist unexpected and that was the only time they could get me in.  Unfortunatly, I won't be able to catch another one this week.  I may try Friday but not sure.  Anyway, as I was thinking of missing my meeting I was thinking that is where the tornado went.  So, I go on the website of our town and the community center is closed due to a lot of damage .  The thing is our community center is in an old school.  They are building a brand new community center directly behind it and is due to open this summer.  The old school is getting knocked down.  I'm wondering if they may not fix it at all cause it suppose to get leveled anyway.  I really hope they figure something else out cause I really would hate not to go to my regular meeting.  Anyway, thanks for letting me vent out loud.


----------



## Sandi

Fall1 said:


> weighed in last night and was convinced I gained with DH being uot of town all last week and me not eating so well, but I lost .2. I'm happy! I'm down 8.6 in my 1st 3 weeks. Hopefully many more to come!



Congratulations on your loss!



sjms71 said:


> The thing is our community center is in an old school.  They are building a brand new community center directly behind it and is due to open this summer.  The old school is getting knocked down.  I'm wondering if they may not fix it at all cause it suppose to get leveled anyway.  I really hope they figure something else out cause I really would hate not to go to my regular meeting.  Anyway, thanks for letting me vent out loud.



If they are demolishing it anyway, it would seem silly to fix it for temporary use.  I wonder if the WW meeting could be changed to a different building in the interim.  Around here, while we do have some full service WW centers, many meetings are held at churches, shopping centers, and community centers.  Good luck with that.  I'd be lost without my weekly meeting.


----------



## DVCBELLE

Good morning - I am fighting a bad cold and we had strong storms last night so the kids were in my bed all night. I had taken nyquil so I feel worse this morning b/c I was SO tired but couldn't sleep...and it turns out Nyquil has 2 points in it...

we are going to the movies today...must resist popcorn!!!!  

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## dthogue

DVCBELLE said:


> it turns out Nyquil has 2 points in it...




 say it isn't so, I have to count points in medicine


----------



## dthogue

Just back from weigh-in - I was down 3.8 pounds this morning (makes up for the 2.4 pounds I gained last week) - so a total of 38.6 pounds that I am rid of - gone forever!


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> I am going to have to miss my meeting this week .  I have to go to the dentist unexpected and that was the only time they could get me in.  Unfortunatly, I won't be able to catch another one this week.  I may try Friday but not sure.  Anyway, as I was thinking of missing my meeting I was thinking that is where the tornado went.  So, I go on the website of our town and the community center is closed due to a lot of damage .  The thing is our community center is in an old school.  They are building a brand new community center directly behind it and is due to open this summer.  The old school is getting knocked down.  I'm wondering if they may not fix it at all cause it suppose to get leveled anyway.  I really hope they figure something else out cause I really would hate not to go to my regular meeting.  Anyway, thanks for letting me vent out loud.



That's a major bummer - hopefully they can find another place to hold your meetings - good luck at the Dentist


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> If they are demolishing it anyway, it would seem silly to fix it for temporary use.  I wonder if the WW meeting could be changed to a different building in the interim.  Around here, while we do have some full service WW centers, many meetings are held at churches, shopping centers, and community centers.  Good luck with that.  I'd be lost without my weekly meeting.



I would think they could find another place.  But maybe not for this week and I don't know what type of damage there was.  We have a fairly new library with a cultural center and some of the activites have moved to the lake recreation center.  So, we will see.  I will keep you all posted.  



DVCBELLE said:


> Good morning - I am fighting a bad cold and we had strong storms last night so the kids were in my bed all night. I had taken nyquil so I feel worse this morning b/c I was SO tired but couldn't sleep...and it turns out Nyquil has 2 points in it...
> 
> we are going to the movies today...must resist popcorn!!!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!



 Feel better 



dthogue said:


> Just back from weigh-in - I was down 3.8 pounds this morning (makes up for the 2.4 pounds I gained last week) - so a total of 38.6 pounds that I am rid of - gone forever!



Way to go!!!


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> Just back from weigh-in - I was down 3.8 pounds this morning (makes up for the 2.4 pounds I gained last week) - so a total of 38.6 pounds that I am rid of - gone forever!



Tammy, that is awesome!  I'd be walking on air.  I have my WI tomorrow and I'm pretty sure there will be a gain.  Last week was just too good to be true.


----------



## dthogue

Sandi said:


> Tammy, that is awesome!  I'd be walking on air.  I have my WI tomorrow and I'm pretty sure there will be a gain.  Last week was just too good to be true.




 positive thoughts coming your way!


----------



## DVCBELLE

dthogue said:


> Just back from weigh-in - I was down 3.8 pounds this morning (makes up for the 2.4 pounds I gained last week) - so a total of 38.6 pounds that I am rid of - gone forever!


That is awesome!!!  Congrats!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

I had to miss my meeting this morning due to a schedule change at work.  I'm going to try for the meeting tomorrow morning since my schedule will be different for the next few weeks.  I'm going to miss my morning mall walks with a friend and weigh-ins so I'm hoping the weather clears up so I can walk or run at night.  

Tammy ~ Congrats on your great loss!


----------



## mommykds

dthogue said:


> Just back from weigh-in - I was down 3.8 pounds this morning (makes up for the 2.4 pounds I gained last week) - so a total of 38.6 pounds that I am rid of - gone forever!



Great!!!!!!


----------



## NC State

My WI is Wednesday night....we had those torandos in the area so we have been without power as of Saturday at 3:00pm until today (Tuesday) at lunch. That meant that I have eaten every meal out!  I really don't know if I can take a WI this week.


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> My WI is Wednesday night....we had those torandos in the area so we have been without power as of Saturday at 3:00pm until today (Tuesday) at lunch. That meant that I have eaten every meal out!  I really don't know if I can take a WI this week.



Thank goodness, you are all right.  I have been so worried about you.  I wasn't sure how hard your area was hit.  Holly Springs was hit pretty hard.  Honestly, the fact that I go and weigh in when I know it's been a bad week is such a huge step for me.  You should go even if you take a "pass" at the scale.  Again, glad you are ok.


----------



## NC State

We had one to hit within a mile of the house. We were very lucky our road is still blocked. Many in our area have no homes.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

NC State said:


> We had one to hit within a mile of the house. We were very lucky our road is still blocked. Many in our area have no homes.



We don't get many tornadoes where I am.  I just can't imagine being that close to one.  You were very lucky.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I'm back from my meeting and I'm down 4.5.  That's the best loss I've had in a very long time.  That certainly makes up for my 3.3 gain last week.    We were talking about fruit servings today and from what she was describing, I think I eat way too much.  I've probably already had 5 or 6 servings and it's not even lunch time yet!

I was thinking about going skating today but it's raining and cold here and I've been freezing all morning.  Maybe I'll just stay home and baking something.  That will make my kitchen nice and warm.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm back from my meeting and I'm down 4.5.  That's the best loss I've had in a very long time.  That certainly makes up for my 3.3 gain last week.    We were talking about fruit servings today and from what she was describing, I think I eat way too much.  I've probably already had 5 or 6 servings and it's not even lunch time yet!
> 
> I was thinking about going skating today but it's raining and cold here and I've been freezing all morning.  Maybe I'll just stay home and baking something.  That will make my kitchen nice and warm.



Holy Cow that is awesome .  I can't believe you can lose all that and not exercise.  I am so jealous, but in a good way, cause I am happy for you.  Keep it up


----------



## dthogue

NC State said:


> My WI is Wednesday night....we had those torandos in the area so we have been without power as of Saturday at 3:00pm until today (Tuesday) at lunch. That meant that I have eaten every meal out!  I really don't know if I can take a WI this week.



Oh my - how scary for you - glad that you are ok!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm back from my meeting and I'm down 4.5.  That's the best loss I've had in a very long time.  That certainly makes up for my 3.3 gain last week.    We were talking about fruit servings today and from what she was describing, I think I eat way too much.  I've probably already had 5 or 6 servings and it's not even lunch time yet!
> 
> I was thinking about going skating today but it's raining and cold here and I've been freezing all morning.  Maybe I'll just stay home and baking something.  That will make my kitchen nice and warm.



Congrats on the loss - I know that I really need to watch my fruit servings too - I try to limit it to 3-4 a day - where I get in trouble is when I start eating the grapes, and things that I cut up and put in a bowl like cantaloupe, melon and such.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm back from my meeting and I'm down 4.5.  That's the best loss I've had in a very long time.  That certainly makes up for my 3.3 gain last week.    We were talking about fruit servings today and from what she was describing, I think I eat way too much.  I've probably already had 5 or 6 servings and it's not even lunch time yet!
> 
> I was thinking about going skating today but it's raining and cold here and I've been freezing all morning.  Maybe I'll just stay home and baking something.  That will make my kitchen nice and warm.



Great loss Jessie.  I think I found your loss in my gain -- up 3.6.  That completely erased my WDW trip loss and then some.  Grrr.  But, I know I didn't track honestly this past week, so I started fresh today.  In fact, I was a total loser and begged for a tracking buddy at my meeting today.  A very nice lady stayed after to offer to be my buddy for next week.  I bought a 3 month tracker and, knowing that Pam will see my tracker next week, I'm hopeful that will be the motivation I need to get this done.  I track on-line, but the wheels fall off at night.  With the booklet tracker, I will have it available all the time.

Hopefully the other Wednesday WI people will mirror Jessie and not me!  Good luck all.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Great loss Jessie.  I think I found your loss in my gain -- up 3.6.  That completely erased my WDW trip loss and then some.  Grrr.  But, I know I didn't track honestly this past week, so I started fresh today.  In fact, I was a total loser and begged for a tracking buddy at my meeting today.  A very nice lady stayed after to offer to be my buddy for next week.  I bought a 3 month tracker and, knowing that Pam will see my tracker next week, I'm hopeful that will be the motivation I need to get this done.  I track on-line, but the wheels fall off at night.  With the booklet tracker, I will have it available all the time.
> 
> Hopefully the other Wednesday WI people will mirror Jessie and not me!  Good luck all.



 sorry about the gain Sandi, however love that you got yourself a tracking buddy.  Great way to make sure you stay accountable


----------



## sjms71

So, the termite guy is coming today so pleeeeease everyone keep your fingers crossed for me that it isn't anything major.  This could be a huge budget buster and I am selfish and don't want to give up my next vacation .


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> So, the termite guy is coming today so pleeeeease everyone keep your fingers crossed for me that it isn't anything major.  This could be a huge budget buster and I am selfish and don't want to give up my next vacation .



Fingers are crossed and sending pixie dust your way.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> So, the termite guy is coming today so pleeeeease everyone keep your fingers crossed for me that it isn't anything major.  This could be a huge budget buster and I am selfish and don't want to give up my next vacation .




Fingers crossed...toes and eyes too!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Holy Cow that is awesome .  I can't believe you can lose all that and not exercise.  I am so jealous, but in a good way, cause I am happy for you.  Keep it up



I know!  It just doesn't seem right, does it.


----------



## sjms71

So, yes we have a few of those little buggers .  Our house is fine however, they are in the outside of the garage door frame.  The guy was like what we have is typical for NC and no big deal.  Well, it's a big deal to me just  having one!!! Anyway, he says there is no "4 alarm" fire to treat yesterday.  He quoted us $900.  He is a local guy not one of these chain businesses. My neighbor uses him.  Dh knows someone at work that just had their house checked so we will probably get another estimate from them.  We will have to replace the molding around the frame of the garage too.  No real visible damage but they are behind there.  So, although not a vacation budget buster not happy about having to spend the money.  But I want these things gone!!!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I know!  It just doesn't seem right, does it.



Enjoy it


----------



## NC State

Last night I posted that I had eaten out every meal since Saturday afternoon because we had no power. I was thinking of taking a pass but then I really wanted to see how I did. I took my Dining Out book for each meal.  I'm so glad I did, I lost 1.8 lbs this week...that makes 14 lbs in 7 weeks.  I'm so glad I stayed postive and kept telling myself to stay on program.  I hope everyone has a good WI this week....stay postive!


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> Last night I posted that I had eaten out every meal since Saturday afternoon because we had no power. I was thinking of taking a pass but then I really wanted to see how I did. I took my Dining Out book for each meal.  I'm so glad I did, I lost 1.8 lbs this week...that makes 14 lbs in 7 weeks.  I'm so glad I stayed postive and kept telling myself to stay on program.  I hope everyone has a good WI this week....stay postive!



See, great job


----------



## girli565

Ok just made a pie I normally make for holidays and I wanted to try to make it WW friendly. We all know those "dirt" pies with Oreos and pudding... It's my family's fave no bake dessert. It ended up only being 7.75 points for an 8th of the pie (Which is pretty big after I sliced it up) 

Big box of sugar free chocolate jello pudding- 5pts
2 & 1/2 cups skim milk (for the pudding)-5pts
1 chocolate ready crust-22pts
1 & 1/4 cup of cool whip- 12pts (could use the sugar free or fat free versions for even less points)
12 Oreos crushed- 18pts (no getting around that, but I think they have a sugar free version in my grocery store) 

Prepare the pudding using the pie filling directions and set in the fridge to chill for 5-10 minutes. Put the cookies in a ziplock and crush. In a bowl mix the cooled pudding with the softened cool whip. Once combined fold in the cookies. Pour mixture into the ready crust and chill in the fridge for an hour and then it should be firm enough to cut into slices. an 1/8th of the pie is 7.75pts and even my mother who hates all things sugar free and diet inhaled the pie lol! 

Enjoy!


----------



## mommykds

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm back from my meeting and I'm down 4.5.  That's the best loss I've had in a very long time.  That certainly makes up for my 3.3 gain last week.    We were talking about fruit servings today and from what she was describing, I think I eat way too much.  I've probably already had 5 or 6 servings and it's not even lunch time yet!



Congratulations!!!!  

I find that if I eat too much fruit I do not lose as much weekly.  Maybe I am carb sensitive or something but too much fruit for me equals little or no loss.


----------



## mommykds

NC State said:


> Last night I posted that I had eaten out every meal since Saturday afternoon because we had no power. I was thinking of taking a pass but then I really wanted to see how I did. I took my Dining Out book for each meal.  I'm so glad I did, I lost 1.8 lbs this week...that makes 14 lbs in 7 weeks.  I'm so glad I stayed postive and kept telling myself to stay on program.  I hope everyone has a good WI this week....stay postive!


 That is great that you were able to make good choices while dining out.


----------



## mommykds

My WI was this morning & I am down 3 lbs this week which was a surprise to me.  I have been rather shaky this week & not always wanting to follow the plan..cravings have been enormous but I am keeping my focus as I still have a ways to go.


----------



## Sandi

mommykds said:


> My WI was this morning & I am down 3 lbs this week which was a surprise to me.  I have been rather shaky this week & not always wanting to follow the plan..cravings have been enormous but I am keeping my focus as I still have a ways to go.



Your focus is certainly paying off.  Good work -- and it is work!!


----------



## mommykds

Sandi said:


> Your focus is certainly paying off.  Good work -- and it is work!!



Thank you Sandi!


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> So, yes we have a few of those little buggers .  Our house is fine however, they are in the outside of the garage door frame.  The guy was like what we have is typical for NC and no big deal.  Well, it's a big deal to me just  having one!!! Anyway, he says there is no "4 alarm" fire to treat yesterday.  He quoted us $900.  He is a local guy not one of these chain businesses. My neighbor uses him.  Dh knows someone at work that just had their house checked so we will probably get another estimate from them.  We will have to replace the molding around the frame of the garage too.  No real visible damage but they are behind there.  So, although not a vacation budget buster not happy about having to spend the money.  But I want these things gone!!!



Glad to hear that they are outside - keep them there 



NC State said:


> Last night I posted that I had eaten out every meal since Saturday afternoon because we had no power. I was thinking of taking a pass but then I really wanted to see how I did. I took my Dining Out book for each meal.  I'm so glad I did, I lost 1.8 lbs this week...that makes 14 lbs in 7 weeks.  I'm so glad I stayed postive and kept telling myself to stay on program.  I hope everyone has a good WI this week....stay postive!



Congrats on the loss



mommykds said:


> My WI was this morning & I am down 3 lbs this week which was a surprise to me.  I have been rather shaky this week & not always wanting to follow the plan..cravings have been enormous but I am keeping my focus as I still have a ways to go.



Congrats on the loss


----------



## dthogue

Happy Thursday everyone - hope everyone is doing well and ready for the Holiday weekend.

My older 2 DD's are coming home tomorrow from college and I'm so excited, can't wait to see them and have all 3 of my girls together - its been since January since we were all together and I really miss them.

Well I finally tried the Fiber One Brownies - had to order them from Amazon - they tasted good, only 2 points, but man they are small - I could have eaten a bunch - I had to make myself eat it slowly and enjoy eat bite - that helped and really satisfied my chocolate craving.  I'm thinking with sugar free cool on top it would be yummy and maybe heated a bit.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## cepmom

hi everyone
went to my meeting today and weighed in....up 2.6 from my last official weigh in on 3/31. I've haven't been eating a ton the past several days, but I know some of the gain is due to retained fluid (I still have swelling from the accident) and lack of activity hasn't helped....plus now I have the cast weight to add in 

hope everyone else is having a good week!


----------



## mackeysmom

Sandi said:


> Hi Laura,  So sorry for your loss.  I'm a cat person, too.  It is so hard when they get old -- it's not fair that their life span is so short.  Be sure to take care of yourself though.  Mackey would want you to be healthy.  I'm sure you have many happy memories, so bring those up when you need a boost.





robinb said:


> Laura, I'm so sorry for your loss {{hugs}}.  Our furbabies are important to us and part of the family.  My "heart cat" Nikkei is 12 years old and starting to slow down a bit himself and I know that he too will be gone in a few short years .





GoofyMomInOhio said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss.  They are such a major part of our family. Our dog is almost 15 and is my first baby.





Twingle said:


> Laura - I'm so sorry about your fur baby.  Extra hugs and pixie dust to you, I know it's just a tremendous thing to go through.  We're all here for you.





CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm sorry for you loss, Laura.  I hope you're feeling better this week and have gotten back on track.




I just wanted to thank everybody for their kind words  (and sorry if I missed anybody - this board has been so active lately).

My normal weigh-in day is Tuesday but since I was off-track last week, I decided to put it off until today and get a few "good days" under my belt.  

I was down 2.4 for a total of 20.8 .

This weekend will be a challenge - I spend Easter weekend in Connecticut with friends each year and we shop and eat and shop and eat.  We normally wind up at Cracker Barrel for Easter Sunday lunch.   But I checked the website, and the hotel we are staying at has a gym so I'll be sure to hit the threadmill a few times.

- Laura


----------



## Sandi

mackeysmom said:


> My normal weigh-in day is Tuesday but since I was off-track last week, I decided to put it off until today and get a few "good days" under my belt.
> 
> I was down 2.4 for a total of 20.8 .
> 
> This weekend will be a challenge - I spend Easter weekend in Connecticut with friends each year and we shop and eat and shop and eat.  We normally wind up at Cracker Barrel for Easter Sunday lunch.   But I checked the website, and the hotel we are staying at has a gym so I'll be sure to hit the threadmill a few times.
> 
> - Laura



Well, your strategy paid off Laura!  Nice loss to record.  Good luck with your Easter weekend.  I'm doubly challenged this weekend -- a bridal shower on Saturday and then Easter at my parents on Sunday.  My mom does not believe in low fat, lo-calorie foods for holidays (this despite her undergoing open heart surgery about 5 years ago).  I'm going to bring some food that I know I can have and just be happy.


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

I weighed in yesterday and I lost .8 for the 2nd week in a row. Total of 26.2 pounds.  There was a woman at the meeting who just got back from Disney and lost 2.4 while there.  I feel so much better know that in about 4 months I have my trip and was really worried about it.  She said that she had a great time and didn't deprive herself of anything, so I know that I can do it too!


----------



## DisMomme

Sandi said:


> But, I know I didn't track honestly this past week, so I started fresh today.  In fact, I was a total loser and begged for a tracking buddy at my meeting today.  A very nice lady stayed after to offer to be my buddy for next week.  I bought a 3 month tracker and, knowing that Pam will see my tracker next week, I'm hopeful that will be the motivation I need to get this done.  I track on-line, but the wheels fall off at night.  With the booklet tracker, I will have it available all the time.


Good luck with a tracking buddy!  What I love about WW is the ability to start fresh.  Having someone to be accountable to really helps though.  



sjms71 said:


> So, yes we have a few of those little buggers .  Our house is fine however, they are in the outside of the garage door frame.  So, although not a vacation budget buster not happy about having to spend the money.  But I want these things gone!!!


Glad they are outside and it isn't a vacation budget buster!



NC State said:


> Last night I posted that I had eaten out every meal since Saturday afternoon because we had no power. I was thinking of taking a pass but then I really wanted to see how I did. I took my Dining Out book for each meal.  I'm so glad I did, I lost 1.8 lbs this week...that makes 14 lbs in 7 weeks.  I'm so glad I stayed postive and kept telling myself to stay on program.  I hope everyone has a good WI this week....stay postive!


WTG!   Great loss.  And I am glad you and your family were okay from the storms.



mommykds said:


> My WI was this morning & I am down 3 lbs this week which was a surprise to me.  I have been rather shaky this week & not always wanting to follow the plan..cravings have been enormous but I am keeping my focus as I still have a ways to go.


Nice loss!   Stay focused, I bet a loss like that helps you to keep your focus! 


dthogue said:


> Happy Thursday everyone - hope everyone is doing well and ready for the Holiday weekend.
> 
> My older 2 DD's are coming home tomorrow from college and I'm so excited, can't wait to see them and have all 3 of my girls together - its been since January since we were all together and I really miss them.


Enjoy your family!



dthogue said:


> Well I finally tried the Fiber One Brownies - had to order them from Amazon - they tasted good, only 2 points, but man they are small - I could have eaten a bunch - I had to make myself eat it slowly and enjoy eat bite - that helped and really satisfied my chocolate craving.  I'm thinking with sugar free cool on top it would be yummy and maybe heated a bit.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


YUM!


cepmom said:


> hi everyone
> went to my meeting today and weighed in....up 2.6 from my last official weigh in on 3/31. I've haven't been eating a ton the past several days, but I know some of the gain is due to retained fluid (I still have swelling from the accident) and lack of activity hasn't helped....plus now I have the cast weight to add in
> 
> hope everyone else is having a good week!


I wonder what a cast weighs.....


mackeysmom said:


> I just wanted to thank everybody for their kind words  (and sorry if I missed anybody - this board has been so active lately).
> 
> My normal weigh-in day is Tuesday but since I was off-track last week, I decided to put it off until today and get a few "good days" under my belt.
> 
> I was down 2.4 for a total of 20.8 .
> 
> This weekend will be a challenge - I spend Easter weekend in Connecticut with friends each year and we shop and eat and shop and eat.  We normally wind up at Cracker Barrel for Easter Sunday lunch.   But I checked the website, and the hotel we are staying at has a gym so I'll be sure to hit the threadmill a few times.
> 
> - Laura


Laura, nice loss!   Also, sorry for your loss. 


Sandi said:


> Well, your strategy paid off Laura!  Nice loss to record.  Good luck with your Easter weekend.  I'm doubly challenged this weekend -- a bridal shower on Saturday and then Easter at my parents on Sunday.  My mom does not believe in low fat, lo-calorie foods for holidays (this despite her undergoing open heart surgery about 5 years ago).  I'm going to bring some food that I know I can have and just be happy.


Nice to have a plan!  Have a great time at the shower and your parents.



ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> I weighed in yesterday and I lost .8 for the 2nd week in a row. Total of 26.2 pounds.  There was a woman at the meeting who just got back from Disney and lost 2.4 while there.  I feel so much better know that in about 4 months I have my trip and was really worried about it.  She said that she had a great time and didn't deprive herself of anything, so I know that I can do it too!



Nice loss!  I always find the extra walking at Disney helps me to stay on track.  Just plan and enjoy!

WI today.  I was up .2 lbs. Not a lot but I always do terrible during vacation.  The weather here has been dreary and cold.  I did get out last night for a walk.  Not too far but I was sick and tired of sitting around.  

We went to a Red Sox game Sunday.  That was a huge points buster!!  But it was fun and I planned on using my extra points there.  I had also planned on going to Boston for a couple days and walking around sight-seeing and such but my parents went away for the week and we had no where to stay.  (Too $$$ to stay in Boston)  Besides the weather would have been terrible anyway.

I've been trying to stay active inside   There is only so much laundry and dishes and vacuuming I can take before I go stir-crazy.

Nice job to all the losers!   Keep at it to those that gained.   And to those in the areas hit by tornados, stay safe!    Happy Easter weekend!


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> hi everyone
> went to my meeting today and weighed in....up 2.6 from my last official weigh in on 3/31. I've haven't been eating a ton the past several days, but I know some of the gain is due to retained fluid (I still have swelling from the accident) and lack of activity hasn't helped....plus now I have the cast weight to add in
> 
> hope everyone else is having a good week!



That is how I ate mine the other day, a little heated and some low cal. whip cream.


----------



## Sandi

DisMomme said:


> Good luck with a tracking buddy!  What I love about WW is the ability to start fresh.  Having someone to be accountable to really helps though.
> 
> I wonder what a cast weighs.....



It's seems like you should get an off-set for a cast.  On the other hand, she'll really have a nice loss the week it comes off.  I had a cast on my arm after my auto accident last June.  The accident was on a Friday and they took the cast off on Tuesday -- right before my Wednesday WI.  I had a temporary cast for my hand then and always took it off before WI's.  It was pretty stupid because I think it weighed all of 8 ounces, but, hey that's 2 sticks of butter!

On my tracking buddy, I was completely committed to tracking yesterday and today.  I don't even know Pam, but I don't want to let her down!


----------



## DVCBELLE

sjms71 said:


> So, yes we have a few of those little buggers .  Our house is fine however, they are in the outside of the garage door frame.  The guy was like what we have is typical for NC and no big deal.  Well, it's a big deal to me just  having one!!! Anyway, he says there is no "4 alarm" fire to treat yesterday.  He quoted us $900.  He is a local guy not one of these chain businesses. My neighbor uses him.  Dh knows someone at work that just had their house checked so we will probably get another estimate from them.  We will have to replace the molding around the frame of the garage too.  No real visible damage but they are behind there.  So, although not a vacation budget buster not happy about having to spend the money.  But I want these things gone!!!


How is he going to treat them?  I got a bigger education in termites than I ever wanted two years ago.

You need to make sure he doesn't just plan on going after what is on/in the house.  Termite colonies are actually underground.  The send the soldiers out to get food (that's who is eating your garage)  Then they take this back to the colony - most importantly the queen and feed everyone else.  Unless you kill the queen and the colony - they will just send out more soldiers once the ones at your house quit coming back and since the base of the colony is near your home - they will most likely find another spot in your home.

You should go after the colony and not the soldiers.  We used Sentricon and what they do is give the bait to the soldiers - they don't die - the bait doesn't work instantly - instead they go back to the colony and feed everyone else and then when the bait kicks in a few days later - everyone in the colony dies instead of just the soldiers who are out getting the food.  If you get a bait that kills the soldiers - again it doesn't make it back to the colony and then it sends soldiers to find somewhere else to feed - most likely near your house (or maybe your next door neighbors) and then when they cut off the food supply - they will come back to your house.

We have a 2400 square ft house and they baited every 10 feet around our house -  we ended up with about 20-25 traps - when they first came back 9 traps were active!!  All around the house too not just where we had found them inside.  The guy showed me the trap - they were NASTY - and a ton of them...within 2 months they were completely wiped out.  They still monitor our house and we have not had any problems since.  I think our initial investment was $1600 - and we paid it over the course of a year and now we pay a small contract fee for them to monitor our house.  

That price isn't much more than he quoted you - so you might want to check into it...

All I know is that I don't ever want that panic of finding them in my garage and wondering how much damage they had done ever again!!


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

I made it to my WI today.  I went on an all day field trip with DS and even packed my carrots, pineapple and watermelon to snack on!  We got back late and I rushed to WI, changed clothes from my jeans to my normal work outfit (I normally go straight from work) and was exactly the same as last week.  I guess no gain is still a good day!  One more WI before my WDW trip!!


----------



## sjms71

DVCBELLE said:


> How is he going to treat them?  I got a bigger education in termites than I ever wanted two years ago.
> 
> You need to make sure he doesn't just plan on going after what is on/in the house.  Termite colonies are actually underground.  The send the soldiers out to get food (that's who is eating your garage)  Then they take this back to the colony - most importantly the queen and feed everyone else.  Unless you kill the queen and the colony - they will just send out more soldiers once the ones at your house quit coming back and since the base of the colony is near your home - they will most likely find another spot in your home.
> 
> You should go after the colony and not the soldiers.  We used Sentricon and what they do is give the bait to the soldiers - they don't die - the bait doesn't work instantly - instead they go back to the colony and feed everyone else and then when the bait kicks in a few days later - everyone in the colony dies instead of just the soldiers who are out getting the food.  If you get a bait that kills the soldiers - again it doesn't make it back to the colony and then it sends soldiers to find somewhere else to feed - most likely near your house (or maybe your next door neighbors) and then when they cut off the food supply - they will come back to your house.
> 
> We have a 2400 square ft house and they baited every 10 feet around our house -  we ended up with about 20-25 traps - when they first came back 9 traps were active!!  All around the house too not just where we had found them inside.  The guy showed me the trap - they were NASTY - and a ton of them...within 2 months they were completely wiped out.  They still monitor our house and we have not had any problems since.  I think our initial investment was $1600 - and we paid it over the course of a year and now we pay a small contract fee for them to monitor our house.
> 
> That price isn't much more than he quoted you - so you might want to check into it...
> 
> All I know is that I don't ever want that panic of finding them in my garage and wondering how much damage they had done ever again!!



Thanks for all the info.  I know this guy was not going to use baits.  He is going to treat the entire house and by doing the drilling and putting the stuff in the ground.  We are going to call another company and see what they say.  We have a well and not sure about putting chemicals in the ground.


----------



## DVCBELLE

sjms71 said:


> Thanks for all the info.  I know this guy was not going to use baits.  He is going to treat the entire house and by doing the drilling and putting the stuff in the ground.  We are going to call another company and see what they say.  We have a well and not sure about putting chemicals in the ground.


Definitely check because I am pretty sure the bait is safe and non-toxic. That was a question I had. I also like that they never drilled anywhere in my house!

Good luck with your decision - there is a ton of choices all with pros and cons


----------



## cepmom

Sandi said:


> It's seems like you should get an off-set for a cast.  On the other hand, she'll really have a nice loss the week it comes off.  I had a cast on my arm after my auto accident last June.  The accident was on a Friday and they took the cast off on Tuesday -- right before my Wednesday WI.  I had a temporary cast for my hand then and always took it off before WI's.  It was pretty stupid because I think it weighed all of 8 ounces, but, hey that's 2 sticks of butter!
> 
> On my tracking buddy, I was completely committed to tracking yesterday and today.  I don't even know Pam, but I don't want to let her down!



I don't know what the cast weighs, but I'm betting not too much.  It's made of fiberglass (I think??not the plaster stuff...the bright colored stuff) and only a wrist cast, not a full arm. Maybe 1/2 - 1 lb?? Do you think the Dr would think I'm a little crazy if I aked him to weigh it for me when he cuts it off??? 

It comes off on a Monday, I weigh in on Thursday, then we leave for Disney that Friday! I really wanted to get back down to my goal by the trip...hope this injury doesn't sideline me too much. not being able to workout is going to make it difficult

I had a tracking buddy a couple years ago...it worked out great for both of us! it really made me think about what I was eating and tracking knowing that someone else was ging to be looking at it!


----------



## dthogue

cepmom said:


> I don't know what the cast weighs, but I'm betting not too much.  It's made of fiberglass (I think??not the plaster stuff...the bright colored stuff) and only a wrist cast, not a full arm. Maybe 1/2 - 1 lb?? Do you think the Dr would think I'm a little crazy if I aked him to weigh it for me when he cuts it off???
> 
> It comes off on a Monday, I weigh in on Thursday, then we leave for Disney that Friday! I really wanted to get back down to my goal by the trip...hope this injury doesn't sideline me too much. not being able to workout is going to make it difficult
> 
> I had a tracking buddy a couple years ago...it worked out great for both of us! it really made me think about what I was eating and tracking knowing that someone else was ging to be looking at it!



Hang in there you can get through this - it's tough not being able to exercise - take it easy, listen to the doctor and enjoy the rest - once your able, you'll get right back into it - is all exercise out?  Could you do some indoor walking, bicycle or just up and down on a step to help with cardio?


----------



## cepmom

dthogue said:


> Hang in there you can get through this - it's tough not being able to exercise - take it easy, listen to the doctor and enjoy the rest - once your able, you'll get right back into it - is all exercise out?  Could you do some indoor walking, bicycle or just up and down on a step to help with cardio?



thanks Tammy. I'm having some pain in my left leg/knee area so walking is a little uncomfortable at this point, but it is improving a little each day. Hopefully I can back to at least some walking in the next week or so. It is so hard not being able to exercise! I really need that not only for my weight loss, but for my mental health too.

 People have been bringing food, which I am so grateful for, but it's hard to eat right when yo have little control over the food! Thankfully, one of DH's colleagues sent us an Edible Arrangement yesterday so I am loving the fruit!


----------



## Sandi

cepmom said:


> I don't know what the cast weighs, but I'm betting not too much.  It's made of fiberglass (I think??not the plaster stuff...the bright colored stuff) and only a wrist cast, not a full arm. Maybe 1/2 - 1 lb?? Do you think the Dr would think I'm a little crazy if I aked him to weigh it for me when he cuts it off???



Actually, you might want to ask to keep the cast.  My doctor asked if I wanted mine and I said no.  He threw it in the trash.  When my DD found out, she was mad.  I'm not really sure what she wanted it for, but she did.  Who knows what motivates kids?  Anyway, I think it would be interesting to know how much it weighs.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

At WI this morning, I lost 2 pounds this week, which is right at my weekly average.  It's work, but that is a goal of mine (as well as the overall weight) to keep up or close to the weekly average loss.  Grand total = 27 down so far! 

And in another weight loss victory, my costumes weren't as flattering as they were a month ago, so they were taken in this week!!   That's never happened during the run of a show before.

Have a lovely Easter weekend, everyone!

Bobbi


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

disbabyndaddy said:


> At WI this morning, I lost 2 pounds this week, which is right at my weekly average.  It's work, but that is a goal of mine (as well as the overall weight) to keep up or close to the weekly average loss.  Grand total = 27 down so far!
> 
> And in another weight loss victory, my costumes weren't as flattering as they were a month ago, so they were taken in this week!!   That's never happened during the run of a show before.
> 
> Have a lovely Easter weekend, everyone!
> 
> Bobbi



Awesome!! Great job!!


----------



## Twingle

Great job everyone on their accomplishments, scale victories and non scale victories!  YAY 

I was down 2.4 this week - which shocked me.  My average lose is between .5 and 1.0, so I was very happy with that!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Easter and a lovely weekend


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Great job this week, Everyone!!  Happy Easter.  I think this may be a tough weekend for me food wise.  Today I just want to eat and it's only Friday!


----------



## dthogue

HAPPY EASTER WEEKEND!!!

Good Morning Ladies - I know this is going to be a tough weekend for alot of us - just wanted to tell everyone to be strong - we can get through this - and to make good decisions as you go through the weekend.  I have thought alot about the holiday this weekend and lucky for me I am cooking so I have control over what we are eating.  My biggest temptation is going to be the Easter Candy, but I did buy myself coconut eggs (2 points each) and marshmellow bunnies (1 point each), so that will be my treat today and tomorrow.

Remember its only a day or two - if you get off plan, get right back on after the Holiday.

Have a great day and a great Holiday!


----------



## cepmom

thanks Tammy...Happy Easter to you too!!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

I'm cooking our Easter meal too (and not going all out), so I can control what we have...and hosting at our house, it will be easier to weigh and measure my portions too.  

We don't have kids, so there isn't any Easter candy in our house...whew!  I do still want that one Cadbury egg though... 

Have a lovely Easter weekend, everyone.  We can do it!!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,

Just wanted to wish everyone celebrating a Happy Easter!!!  

Hope you enjoy & make good choices.  If you don't (as we all do during the holidays) then don't be down, just jump back on Monday & keep going.  I know I will not be a perfect WW's lady this weekend but I am going to be very mindful of what I am eating.  I also told myself that I will only eat things I truely enjoy not just because they are there.  

Thankfully I do not like the candy that my kids do.  However we do have the little Cadbury dark chocolate eggs which are 1 pt each & I may set aside a pt or 2 for those this weekend.

God Bless!!


----------



## Twingle

Participated in a "Face the River" challenge at my gym today - they have a walking lane in the pool that has a current.  You faced the current, and walked/ran/swam/floated a mile (27 laps).  Now I feel like I can eat my sweet potato casserole


----------



## Sandi

Twingle said:


> Participated in a "Face the River" challenge at my gym today - they have a walking lane in the pool that has a current.  You faced the current, and walked/ran/swam/floated a mile (27 laps).  Now I feel like I can eat my sweet potato casserole



What a great workout.  Maybe you'll get another terrific weigh in next week.  You did great this week!


----------



## sjms71

I hope everyone has a wonderful and blessed day.


----------



## NC State

I'm really nervous about today's lunch at my MIL. I'm having a late breakfast so I will be semi-full when I go.


----------



## sjms71

Do you know what she is having?  You can plan a little better.  We are going to MIL for dinner.  I am sure you will do fine.  Have fun.


----------



## NC State

We never know what she's fixing. I thought of taking something but when I have in the past, they make a joke that it's diet food and no one will try it.


----------



## Twingle

Sandi said:


> What a great workout.  Maybe you'll get another terrific weigh in next week.  You did great this week!



Thanks so much for your sweet words!  My goal is to lose .8 - then I'll get my keychain! 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day - the weather here is beautiful, which is a nice change from all our cold rain!

Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## mommykds

Just popping in to keep see how everyone is enjoying their day.  I need to get focused on doing well today.  We had mexican last night & used my weekly points.  I need to be on plan today with no overage.  I am cooking so I have control but even too much healthy food if you go over is no good.

I made the pinapple cupcakes (20 oz crushed pinapple with a box of white cake mix, 2 pts) but I have already had one for breakfast.  They are just too yummy to have around & I am afraid I am going to do some damage. 

Good luck today & Happy Easter!


----------



## Sandi

Happy Easter everyone!  We spent the day at my parents.  Typical ham dinner.  Mom made a huge salad so she knew I'd have something to eat -- so sweet of her.  Then, I was the only one to eat salad.  She put most of it in a bag and I brought it home with me.  

DD16 and I had made fresh strawberry pies -- we were also celebrating my Dad's birthday and that's his favorite kind of pie.  I had a piece and I haven't tried to figure out the points plus for it; not looking forward to seeing that number.  

Hope everyone is doing well today.  I'm almost looking forward to Monday!


----------



## Belle5

Well, I am considering the eating disaster that was Easter weekend to be a "resetting of my metabolism"! I just flat-out blew it!  Tomorrow is another day with no mistakes in it (yet)! (Yes, I got that from Anne of Green Gables. )


----------



## bigsis1970

had my WI on Saturday Am down .2 .. I am ok with that - I snacked more after dinner this week we had a bake sale at work and the holiday was coming and I made goodies for both and snacked .. but to me down is down so I am all set for a bigger loss this week.. have a good one everyone! Michelle


----------



## dthogue

mommykds said:


> I made the pinapple cupcakes (20 oz crushed pinapple with a box of white cake mix, 2 pts) but I have already had one for breakfast.  They are just too yummy to have around & I am afraid I am going to do some damage.
> 
> Good luck today & Happy Easter!



They sound yummy - can you share the recipe - 2 points each seems to good to be true 



Sandi said:


> Happy Easter everyone!  We spent the day at my parents.  Typical ham dinner.  Mom made a huge salad so she knew I'd have something to eat -- so sweet of her.  Then, I was the only one to eat salad.  She put most of it in a bag and I brought it home with me.
> 
> DD16 and I had made fresh strawberry pies -- we were also celebrating my Dad's birthday and that's his favorite kind of pie.  I had a piece and I haven't tried to figure out the points plus for it; not looking forward to seeing that number.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today.  I'm almost looking forward to Monday!



Sandi - we had the same dinner - that was so sweet of your Mom, she sounds very supportive.  The strawberry pies sound yummy, hope your dad enjoyed them and that he had a great birthday!



Belle5 said:


> Well, I am considering the eating disaster that was Easter weekend to be a "resetting of my metabolism"! I just flat-out blew it!  Tomorrow is another day with no mistakes in it (yet)! (Yes, I got that from Anne of Green Gables. )



I'm with you on this - I can't believe how much I ate this weekend!



bigsis1970 said:


> had my WI on Saturday Am down .2 .. I am ok with that - I snacked more after dinner this week we had a bake sale at work and the holiday was coming and I made goodies for both and snacked .. but to me down is down so I am all set for a bigger loss this week.. have a good one everyone! Michelle



Congrats on the loss!


----------



## dthogue

Good Morning,

I hope everyone had a nice weekend.

I am so glad its Monday, I need to get back on track today.  Saturday my DD's and I ran a 5k, but during the race I hurt my foot and had to limp the mile or so back to the fininsh.  So I have been limping around all weekend and unable to exercise.  For some reason this has sent me into a eating frenzy  .  I really think not exercising makes me more hungry!  I ate and ate nd ate all day Saturday and Sunday - I am so disappointed in myself!  

Today is a new day - I hope to get to the doctor this morning to see what I did to my foot and I promise to myself that I will stay on plan today and will track everything I eat.


----------



## NC State

Belle5 said:


> Well, I am considering the eating disaster that was Easter weekend to be a "resetting of my metabolism"! I just flat-out blew it!  Tomorrow is another day with no mistakes in it (yet)! (Yes, I got that from Anne of Green Gables. )



Thank you....I needed that!


----------



## cepmom

dthogue said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice weekend.
> 
> I am so glad its Monday, I need to get back on track today.  Saturday my DD's and I ran a 5k, but during the race I hurt my foot and had to limp the mile or so back to the fininsh.  So I have been limping around all weekend and unable to exercise.  For some reason this has sent me into a eating frenzy  .  I really think not exercising makes me more hungry!  I ate and ate nd ate all day Saturday and Sunday - I am so disappointed in myself!
> 
> Today is a new day - I hope to get to the doctor this morning to see what I did to my foot and I promise to myself that I will stay on plan today and will track everything I eat.



I hope your foot is okay!


----------



## mommykds

dthogue said:


> They sound yummy - can you share the recipe - 2 points each seems to good to be true



Sure! It's a box of yellow or white cake mix mixed with 20oz. can of crushed pineapple & the juice.  Bake as directed on box to make 24 cupcakes.  I got the recipe from the WW's board.  I did check the points/calories myself just to confirm.

The whole box of cake mix was 1920 calories, 1 g fat, 1 fbr.
Pineapple was 300 calories, 0 fat, 0 fibr
=2220/24 cupcakes = 92.5 calories,  so 2 pts (Now I use the old point system which is what I used to calculate my points, these are not pointsplus)

They were very yummy but I ate too many this weekend.  They are too addictive so I can't make them all the time or I will be in trouble.


----------



## mommykds

Belle5 said:


> Well, I am considering *the eating disaster that was Easter weekend to be a "resetting of my metabolism*"! I just flat-out blew it!  Tomorrow is another day with no mistakes in it (yet)! (Yes, I got that from Anne of Green Gables. )




I love this!!!

Me too!


----------



## robinb

Hi guys!  I'm back on the thread after a LONG (read BAD!) week.  We went to the Wisconsin Dells earlier last week and even though I *thought* I was doing OK (yogurt for breakfast, Subway for lunch, salad first and then the pizza) my scale said otherwise.  My birthday was yesterday (a big one, if you KWIM) and I knew I had a weekend of planned off-track eating anyway so I just skipped my WI on Friday and went ahead and ate what I wanted.  Steak on Friday, pizza delivery on Saturday and a hot dog, nachos and beer at the Cubs game on Sunday.  *sigh*  Needless to say, I DID NOT make my goal of a 5-lb sticker for my birthday and I am even farther away from it than when I made it my goal.

But ... I am turning that frown  upside down today .  I pledge to keep up with the thread every day.  It really helps to have weight loss in the front of your brain as you go along.  I will continue to train on the C25K and redo Week 3.  I will sign up for my favorite pilates class which starts this week and meets twice a week for 10 weeks.  I will stay WITHIN my dailies the rest of the week since I obviously already ate all my weeklies and any AP I earn.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Hi guys!  I'm back on the thread after a LONG (read BAD!) week.  We went to the Wisconsin Dells earlier last week and even though I *thought* I was doing OK (yogurt for breakfast, Subway for lunch, salad first and then the pizza) my scale said otherwise.  My birthday was yesterday (a big one, if you KWIM) and I knew I had a weekend of planned off-track eating anyway so I just skipped my WI on Friday and went ahead and ate what I wanted.  Steak on Friday, pizza delivery on Saturday and a hot dog, nachos and beer at the Cubs game on Sunday.  *sigh*  Needless to say, I DID NOT make my goal of a 5-lb sticker for my birthday and I am even farther away from it than when I made it my goal.
> 
> But ... I am turning that frown  upside down today .  I pledge to keep up with the thread every day.  It really helps to have weight loss in the front of your brain as you go along.  I will continue to train on the C25K and redo Week 3.  I will sign up for my favorite pilates class which starts this week and meets twice a week for 10 weeks.  I will stay WITHIN my dailies the rest of the week since I obviously already ate all my weeklies and any AP I earn.



Welcome back Robin.  I'm glad you're back on track.  Sorry it was a challenging time, but those will come at us with gusto many times.  The thing is that you are back at it and have resolved to take care of yourself.  Remember the story of grandma's fine china?  Just because we drop one piece doesn't mean we purposely break the rest of the set.  Today is a new day. 

Happy birthday, too!!!


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Hi guys!  I'm back on the thread after a LONG (read BAD!) week.  We went to the Wisconsin Dells earlier last week and even though I *thought* I was doing OK (yogurt for breakfast, Subway for lunch, salad first and then the pizza) my scale said otherwise.  My birthday was yesterday (a big one, if you KWIM) and I knew I had a weekend of planned off-track eating anyway so I just skipped my WI on Friday and went ahead and ate what I wanted.  Steak on Friday, pizza delivery on Saturday and a hot dog, nachos and beer at the Cubs game on Sunday.  *sigh*  Needless to say, I DID NOT make my goal of a 5-lb sticker for my birthday and I am even farther away from it than when I made it my goal.
> 
> But ... I am turning that frown  upside down today .  I pledge to keep up with the thread every day.  It really helps to have weight loss in the front of your brain as you go along.  I will continue to train on the C25K and redo Week 3.  I will sign up for my favorite pilates class which starts this week and meets twice a week for 10 weeks.  I will stay WITHIN my dailies the rest of the week since I obviously already ate all my weeklies and any AP I earn.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!   I know how you feel to have a bday goal and not meet it but you have the right attitude.  You are moving forward with your 
C25K training and a pilates class and with recommiting yourself.  I know you can do it.


----------



## DVCBELLE

I had my weigh-in this morning - I LOST 2.6 pounds!!!!  I was so excited!!!  I am hopeful that this week I will hit my first 10 pounds (just .6 more to go) and my first 5%!!!

My whole family is on a diet (not all WW) and so our easter meal consisted of a lot of fruits and veggies and the only foods on the table that had points were a honey baked ham and mashed potatoes.  So luckily, I was able to stay on track. Luckily the Easter Bunny did not bring any of my candy favorites this year so I didn't find myself tempted by thier baskets!

My biggest victory came in my choices this week - we went to see Rio and Hop and I knew the theater popcorn would be a challenge.  So we stopped at Walgreens on the way -I let the kids pick out movie candy and avoided the concession area completely.  They thought the candy was a treat and I was not tempted by the popcorn!!

Saturday - through the circumstances of a very busy day - I found myself eating my first meal of the day at McDonald's...knowing I had a full day of points - I made a decision to have a Big Mac...thankfully they had cooked it just right and it was AWESOME!!  It was a great treat but I found that my stomach was not happy with me after I ate it AND at the end of the day - I was hungry...So this week was a lesson in empty calories for me!!!

I am sorry for everyone who struggled with Easter this week - normally it is a difficult holiday for me - but since my family is on a diet and my MIL out of town I got lucky.  So I understand how easy it is to have a bad day.  BUT remember it was just ONE bad day!!!


----------



## DWGal210

Hi everyone! I'm an infrequent poster but on WW & wanted to join in.

I weighed in this morning & was a bit nervous but....I lost 2 lbs!! I was very happy. So now I'm at a total of 14 lbs overall & I feel great.

I'm looking forward to reading everyones posts & cheering each other along.

Question: does the WISH WW group have a group on Facebook? That would be another great way to motivate & help each other!

Have a great day!!!
Katie


----------



## dthogue

robinb said:


> Hi guys!  I'm back on the thread after a LONG (read BAD!) week.  We went to the Wisconsin Dells earlier last week and even though I *thought* I was doing OK (yogurt for breakfast, Subway for lunch, salad first and then the pizza) my scale said otherwise.  My birthday was yesterday (a big one, if you KWIM) and I knew I had a weekend of planned off-track eating anyway so I just skipped my WI on Friday and went ahead and ate what I wanted.  Steak on Friday, pizza delivery on Saturday and a hot dog, nachos and beer at the Cubs game on Sunday.  *sigh*  Needless to say, I DID NOT make my goal of a 5-lb sticker for my birthday and I am even farther away from it than when I made it my goal.
> 
> But ... I am turning that frown  upside down today .  I pledge to keep up with the thread every day.  It really helps to have weight loss in the front of your brain as you go along.  I will continue to train on the C25K and redo Week 3.  I will sign up for my favorite pilates class which starts this week and meets twice a week for 10 weeks.  I will stay WITHIN my dailies the rest of the week since I obviously already ate all my weeklies and any AP I earn.



Welcome back Robin - sorry you have been having a tough time - I love your attitude though - we can't unring the bell - all we can do is more forward and learn from our past.  Good luck with the C25K - you can do it.  I would love to try pilates - but I can't seem to find a class around here.  Take it one day at a time - together we will all get through these challenges!



DWGal210 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm an infrequent poster but on WW & wanted to join in.
> 
> I weighed in this morning & was a bit nervous but....I lost 2 lbs!! I was very happy. So now I'm at a total of 14 lbs overall & I feel great.
> 
> I'm looking forward to reading everyones posts & cheering each other along.
> 
> Question: does the WISH WW group have a group on Facebook? That would be another great way to motivate & help each other!
> 
> Have a great day!!!
> Katie



Welcome Katie - glad to have you join in with is - you will find lots of motivation and support here!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Sandi said:


> Remember the story of grandma's fine china?  Just because we drop one piece doesn't mean we purposely break the rest of the set.  Today is a new day.



I've never heard that -- love it!




DVCBELLE said:


> I had my weigh-in this morning - I LOST 2.6 pounds!!!!  I was so excited!!!  I am hopeful that this week I will hit my first 10 pounds (just .6 more to go) and my first 5%!!!
> 
> .........
> 
> Saturday - through the circumstances of a very busy day - I found myself eating my first meal of the day at McDonald's...knowing I had a full day of points - I made a decision to have a Big Mac...thankfully they had cooked it just right and it was AWESOME!!  It was a great treat but I found that my stomach was not happy with me after I ate it AND at the end of the day - I was hungry...So this week was a lesson in empty calories for me!!!
> 
> I am sorry for everyone who struggled with Easter this week - normally it is a difficult holiday for me - but since my family is on a diet and my MIL out of town I got lucky.  So I understand how easy it is to have a bad day.  BUT remember it was just ONE bad day!!!



Congrats on the loss!!  Feels good, doesn't it? 

I'm with you on empty calories.  I had just one bite of a warm, fresh glazed donut last weekend, and it was _awesome_ (almost melted like butter)...until about two minutes later when the taste left my mouth and I actually had a little "ugh" feeling in my stomach.  Just one little bite satisfied my tastebuds but didn't sit well with my stomach since I haven't had hardly any junk food in the last three months.

But, boy, that Burger King Whopper Jr. I had last week hit the spot!





DWGal210 said:


> I weighed in this morning & was a bit nervous but....I lost 2 lbs!! I was very happy. So now I'm at a total of 14 lbs overall & I feel great.



That's fantastic, Katie -- congratulations!!  I'm glad to hear you feel great!  Seeing the scale number go down is incredibly motivating, but so is how clothes fit (or don't) and mentally too...I feel SO much better about myself now.  Happy you do too -- keep up the GREAT work!

Bobbi


----------



## Sandi

DVCBELLE said:


> I had my weigh-in this morning - I LOST 2.6 pounds!!!!  I was so excited!!!  I am hopeful that this week I will hit my first 10 pounds (just .6 more to go) and my first 5%!!!



Yea!  That's great.  Congratulations on all your wise choices, too.  Smart way to avoid the allure of the movie popcorn.



DWGal210 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm an infrequent poster but on WW & wanted to join in.
> 
> I weighed in this morning & was a bit nervous but....I lost 2 lbs!! I was very happy. So now I'm at a total of 14 lbs overall & I feel great.
> 
> I'm looking forward to reading everyones posts & cheering each other along.
> 
> Question: does the WISH WW group have a group on Facebook? That would be another great way to motivate & help each other!
> 
> Have a great day!!!
> Katie



Welcome and contratulations Katie!  I'm not aware of a FB group for this group.  We just come here and post.  Some of us are daily and more often posters and others post less frequently.  I am on FB, but I hardly ever go there.  Disboards is my addiction (well, that and food).


----------



## sjms71

DVCBELLE said:


> I had my weigh-in this morning - I LOST 2.6 pounds!!!!  I was so excited!!!  I am hopeful that this week I will hit my first 10 pounds (just .6 more to go) and my first 5%!!!



Great Job  Sounds like you have a good handle on everything. 



DWGal210 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm an infrequent poster but on WW & wanted to join in.
> 
> I weighed in this morning & was a bit nervous but....I lost 2 lbs!! I was very happy. So now I'm at a total of 14 lbs overall & I feel great.
> 
> I'm looking forward to reading everyones posts & cheering each other along.
> 
> Question: does the WISH WW group have a group on Facebook? That would be another great way to motivate & help each other!
> 
> Have a great day!!!
> Katie



Welcome Katie!!   You are doing great, keep up the good work. 



Sandi said:


> I am on FB, but I hardly ever go there.  Disboards is my addiction (well, that and food).



Ditto on that statement!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

After 2 weeks of gains, I think I finally have my head on straight, so hopefully this week I'll be reporting a loss. I made a running schedule through the middle of July (when my last one ran out 2 weeks ago, I kind of stopped moving and didn't make another one, big mistake); I started using the 3-month tracker that came with my member kit -- turns out I'm doing better with it right in front of me than using e-tools; and I decided I'm not gaining another pound from not paying attention. 

I did get a good idea at my meeting this week -- my leader suggested if you feel like you never have enough points for dinner and the evening, but you control your mornings and lunches pretty well -- start counting your points with dinner the night before for your 24 hr. period. It sounds a little odd, but makes so much sense for me. If I'm starting with dinner and the evening, I'm going to be much more aware and not go crazy. Plus, I know what I really need and want for the daytime, I find myself mindlessly eating when I'm not even hungry. If I know I don't have the points to do that, I think I won't 

Maria


----------



## DWGal210

Sandi said:


> Welcome and contratulations Katie!  I'm not aware of a FB group for this group.  We just come here and post.  Some of us are daily and more often posters and others post less frequently.  I am on FB, but I hardly ever go there.  Disboards is my addiction (well, that and food).



Thanks Sandi!! Dis is my addiction too


----------



## Sandi

Worfiedoodles said:


> I did get a good idea at my meeting this week -- my leader suggested if you feel like you never have enough points for dinner and the evening, but you control your mornings and lunches pretty well -- start counting your points with dinner the night before for your 24 hr. period. It sounds a little odd, but makes so much sense for me. If I'm starting with dinner and the evening, I'm going to be much more aware and not go crazy. Plus, I know what I really need and want for the daytime, I find myself mindlessly eating when I'm not even hungry. If I know I don't have the points to do that, I think I won't
> 
> Maria



Hey Maria -- Let us know how you do with tracking evening to evening.  That's a really interesting idea and I'm curious about it myself.  I have my biggest challenge in the evenings, too.  I didn't think about switching the 24 hour period for tracking and want to see what you think if you do it.


----------



## sjms71

Just another vent by me.......why does everything happen all at once?  First we have a termite issue, not severe but still costly.  Now, I am doing my laundry minding my own business, realized I left a wet towel in washer.  Opened the dryer door to throw it in with the rest of the towels that had been drying for a few minutes.  Press the start button and ....nothing .  What the heck, I am certainly not in the mood to buy a new dryer now. I have checked everything and plugs are plugged, house breaker is fine, lint is all cleaned out.  Ugh, .


----------



## DVCBELLE

Worfiedoodles said:


> I did get a good idea at my meeting this week -- my leader suggested if you feel like you never have enough points for dinner and the evening, but you control your mornings and lunches pretty well -- start counting your points with dinner the night before for your 24 hr. period. It sounds a little odd, but makes so much sense for me. If I'm starting with dinner and the evening, I'm going to be much more aware and not go crazy. Plus, I know what I really need and want for the daytime, I find myself mindlessly eating when I'm not even hungry. If I know I don't have the points to do that, I think I won't
> 
> Maria



That is a very interesting idea!!  I am not sure it would work for me b/c the lack of points stops me from late night snacking or tells me if I can have one...

I was impressed last week at our meeting when people say they traack their dinner first thing in the morning and then know how many daily points they have around that..what we have for dinner changes greatly based on who is home and who is in the mood for what!!!




sjms71 said:


> Just another vent by me.......why does everything happen all at once?  First we have a termite issue, not severe but still costly.  Now, I am doing my laundry minding my own business, realized I left a wet towel in washer.  Opened the dryer door to throw it in with the rest of the towels that had been drying for a few minutes.  Press the start button and ....nothing .  What the heck, I am certainly not in the mood to buy a new dryer now. I have checked everything and plugs are plugged, house breaker is fine, lint is all cleaned out.  Ugh, .



Maybe if you walk away and let it be for a bit then it might start working again...maybe it is like the computer...unplug it for a few minutes and then let try again...

sending you happy dryer thoughts!!!


----------



## robinb

DVCBELLE said:


> I had my weigh-in this morning - I LOST 2.6 pounds!!!!  I was so excited!!!  I am hopeful that this week I will hit my first 10 pounds (just .6 more to go) and my first 5%!!!


Congratulations!  My DH is also doing WW with me and he's doing GREAT.  Better than me .



DWGal210 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm an infrequent poster but on WW & wanted to join in.
> 
> I weighed in this morning & was a bit nervous but....I lost 2 lbs!! I was very happy. So now I'm at a total of 14 lbs overall & I feel great.
> 
> I'm looking forward to reading everyones posts & cheering each other along.


Whoo Hoo Katie!!!!    That's awesome!



sjms71 said:


> Just another vent by me.......why does everything happen all at once?


Bummer .  I hope it's not too expensive to fix.

So, I did my walk/run today.  90/90 seconds. 3/3 minutes, 90/90 & then 3/3 again.  I earned 4 Activity Points!


----------



## DisMomme

I haven't had time to read the last couple days of posts.  I hope everyone that celebrated Easter had a wonderful day.  I was good and ate extra vegetables instead of other things.  Hope it pays off.

I walked today, got in about 6 miles.  I hope it off-sets the stress eating.  My DMIL went in for "routine" heart surgery today.  I never knew how long 4 hours could feel.  The Doctor says everything went as planned so that is good.


----------



## robinb

DisMomme said:


> I walked today, got in about 6 miles.  I hope it off-sets the stress eating.  My DMIL went in for "routine" heart surgery today.  I never knew how long 4 hours could feel.  The Doctor says everything went as planned so that is good.


I'm glad to read that your MIL is going to be OK.  Did you walk while waiting for her to get out of surgery?  That's a really LONG walk!


----------



## DisMomme

robinb said:


> I'm glad to read that your MIL is going to be OK.    Thank You!  Did you walk while waiting for her to get out of surgery?  That's a really LONG walk!


 HA, yes it would be a long walk.  No, I had to work 1/2 a day before going to the hospital and I walked 2 miles there.  I work in the PreK and we have a walking club with the kids in the morning before school starts.  I probably walked a couple miles throughout the day, you don't sit much with 20 4 and 5 year olds!  Then, yes I made everyone get up about every 45 minutes to take a walk at the hospital.  I just couldn't sit for that long.

I weighed myself this morning and I'm up almost 4 lbs.   You'd think a hospital would have better meal choices but I had spaghetti for lunch.  (the only choices were pizza, spaghetti, fried chicken or hamburger/hotdog ) I was starved and ate all of it.  When we went down for a snack I chose an orange.  A little better.  Then we went to McDonalds on the way home.  I did not care at that point and got the BigMac.  

My weigh-in day is Thursday so better choices between now and then.


----------



## Fall1

I weighed in tonight and lost .4. I am down 9 lbs even over 4 weeks since joining!! I have awhile to go, but I am lower than I've been in over a year, so that's a big plus!!


----------



## Sandi

DisMomme said:


> HA, yes it would be a long walk.  No, I had to work 1/2 a day before going to the hospital and I walked 2 miles there.  I work in the PreK and we have a walking club with the kids in the morning before school starts.  I probably walked a couple miles throughout the day, you don't sit much with 20 4 and 5 year olds!  Then, yes I made everyone get up about every 45 minutes to take a walk at the hospital.  I just couldn't sit for that long.
> 
> I weighed myself this morning and I'm up almost 4 lbs.   You'd think a hospital would have better meal choices but I had spaghetti for lunch.  (the only choices were pizza, spaghetti, fried chicken or hamburger/hotdog ) I was starved and ate all of it.  When we went down for a snack I chose an orange.  A little better.  Then we went to McDonalds on the way home.  I did not care at that point and got the BigMac.
> 
> My weigh-in day is Thursday so better choices between now and then.



I think you did a good job dealing with a really stressful day.  Too bad the hospital cafe didn't have healthier options for you.  Hope your MIL recovers well -- who knew there was "routine" heart surgery?!




Fall1 said:


> I weighed in tonight and lost .4. I am down 9 lbs even over 4 weeks since joining!! I have awhile to go, but I am lower than I've been in over a year, so that's a big plus!!



Congrats on your loss!


----------



## DWGal210

Good morning everyone!!

DisMomme, I hope today is a better day for you ((hugs)).  Seeing a loved one in the hospital, routine or not, is very hard.


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

I went to dinner last night at Bob Evans and had the potato crusted flounder.  It is so yummy and it's only 5 points!  My sides were fruit dish and steamed broccoli.  My only weakness there is the dinner rolls though.  I would give up any dessert out there for a nice warm yeast roll with butter!  I had 2 and that equalled 11 points (not including butter).  Luckily I had 17 points for dinner so it worked out.  I was stuffed and I highly recommend the potato crusted flounder at Bob Evans!!


----------



## Belle5

Belle5 said:


> Well, I am considering the eating disaster that was Easter weekend to be a "resetting of my metabolism"! I just flat-out blew it!  Tomorrow is another day with no mistakes in it (yet)! (Yes, I got that from Anne of Green Gables. )




As if there wasn't a price to pay for my behavior last weekend...

I am up 2.3 pounds even after a perfect WW day yesterday (glad I didn't get on the scale yesterday morning)!

What is sad is that I have a very important event this weekend where family is  flying in to be here and I will be up on a stage for all to see...I really had wanted to look great.  Should have thought of that before indulging so heavily for Easter weekend.  Sigh...


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

I made steak fajitas last night and the tortillas I buy are usually 3 points.  After dinner I went to input the info online and turns out I bought the wrong tortillas.  The ones I ate were 5 points each   I had 2 of them.  I had enough points, but not as many as I would have liked a glass of wine but it wasn't to be.  Makes me realize I need to be more careful when I am putting things in the cart


----------



## sjms71

DisMomme said:


> I haven't had time to read the last couple days of posts.  I hope everyone that celebrated Easter had a wonderful day.  I was good and ate extra vegetables instead of other things.  Hope it pays off.
> 
> I walked today, got in about 6 miles.  I hope it off-sets the stress eating.  My DMIL went in for "routine" heart surgery today.  I never knew how long 4 hours could feel.  The Doctor says everything went as planned so that is good.



Glad to hear your MIL is doing ok.  Hang in there with your weigh in anything can happen between now and Thursday.  



Fall1 said:


> I weighed in tonight and lost .4. I am down 9 lbs even over 4 weeks since joining!! I have awhile to go, but I am lower than I've been in over a year, so that's a big plus!!



.4 down is going in the right direction 



Belle5 said:


> As if there wasn't a price to pay for my behavior last weekend...
> 
> I am up 2.3 pounds even after a perfect WW day yesterday (glad I didn't get on the scale yesterday morning)!
> 
> What is sad is that I have a very important event this weekend where family is  flying in to be here and I will be up on a stage for all to see...I really had wanted to look great.  Should have thought of that before indulging so heavily for Easter weekend.  Sigh...



 There will be days like this.  Just do the best you can.  Drink lots of water and maybe try to exercise a little more if you can.  Hang in there you can do this.


----------



## sjms71

Yay!!  Hubby fixed it. All for the bargain price of $15 .  I did some research last night and from what I read it sounded like the thermal fuse.  So, I went to the appliance part store today and got the part.  DH put the part in when he got home and.....dryer works.


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

sjms71 said:


> Yay!!  Hubby fixed it. All for the bargain price of $15 .  I did some research last night and from what I read it sounded like the thermal fuse.  So, I went to the appliance part store today and got the part.  DH put the part in when he got home and.....dryer works.



Awesome!!!!!!!  Don't ya just love it when you think something is going to cost a fortune and then it doesn't!!!!!


----------



## sjms71

ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!  Don't ya just love it when you think something is going to cost a fortune and then it doesn't!!!!!



YES!!!  Luckily hubby is very handy (he built 2 of our homes in NJ).  So, if it can be fixed he can do it.  However, this was such an easy fix,  I could have done it.  Hope it stays "fixed" plus my laundry room got a good cleaning since everything was pulled out.


----------



## clarefb

I'm subbing, what a great thread! I just started ww, I've given myself a 3lb a week goal - heres hoping 

Now I have to stick to it!


----------



## mommykds

DisMomme said:


> I weighed myself this morning and I'm up almost 4 lbs.   You'd think a hospital would have better meal choices but I had spaghetti for lunch.  (the only choices were pizza, spaghetti, fried chicken or hamburger/hotdog ) I was starved and ate all of it.  When we went down for a snack I chose an orange.  A little better.  Then we went to McDonalds on the way home.  I did not care at that point and got the BigMac.
> 
> My weigh-in day is Thursday so better choices between now and then.


Yes you would think the choices would be healthier in a hospital.   That makes planning very hard so don't beat yourself up about it.  (hugs)



Fall1 said:


> I weighed in tonight and lost .4. I am down 9 lbs even over 4 weeks since joining!! I have awhile to go, but I am lower than I've been in over a year, so that's a big plus!!


 That is a great feeling to weight what you haven't in a long time.


----------



## mommykds

I was up too over Easter weekend but this morning I am 1 under my pre Easter weight.  My weigh in is tomorrow morning & I have a good plan for today, hopefully I can get in some exercise today as well.


----------



## sjms71

mommykds said:


> I was up too over Easter weekend but this morning I am 1 under my pre Easter weight.  My weigh in is tomorrow morning & I have a good plan for today, hopefully I can get in some exercise today as well.



You can do it just focus .


----------



## mommykds

sjms71 said:


> You can do it just focus .



Thanks!

I love seeing your ticker...very inspirational.  Hope I can say that by this time next year.


----------



## robinb

DisMomme said:


> My weigh-in day is Thursday so better choices between now and then.


Don't beat yourself up!  You did the best that you could given your options and no one can blame you for emotional eating on the way home {{hugs}}.



Fall1 said:


> I weighed in tonight and lost .4. I am down 9 lbs even over 4 weeks since joining!! I have awhile to go, but I am lower than I've been in over a year, so that's a big plus!!


9 lbs in 4 weeks is GREAT!  Congratulations .



M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> I went to dinner last night at Bob Evans and had the potato crusted flounder.  It is so yummy and it's only 5 points!  My sides were fruit dish and steamed broccoli.  My only weakness there is the dinner rolls though.  I would give up any dessert out there for a nice warm yeast roll with butter!  I had 2 and that equalled 11 points (not including butter).  Luckily I had 17 points for dinner so it worked out.  I was stuffed and I highly recommend the potato crusted flounder at Bob Evans!!


Did you look up the points before going into the restaurant?  I am shocked that the rolls were that many points!



Belle5 said:


> As if there wasn't a price to pay for my behavior last weekend...
> 
> I am up 2.3 pounds even after a perfect WW day yesterday (glad I didn't get on the scale yesterday morning)!
> 
> What is sad is that I have a very important event this weekend where family is  flying in to be here and I will be up on a stage for all to see...I really had wanted to look great.  Should have thought of that before indulging so heavily for Easter weekend.  Sigh...


Don't worry about it!  You will look just fine for your big event.  Put the weekend behind you and look forward.



ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> I made steak fajitas last night and the tortillas I buy are usually 3 points.  After dinner I went to input the info online and turns out I bought the wrong tortillas.  The ones I ate were 5 points each   I had 2 of them.  I had enough points, but not as many as I would have liked a glass of wine but it wasn't to be.  Makes me realize I need to be more careful when I am putting things in the cart


Bummer .  Which tortillas do you usually buy?  I'd like a nice 3-point tortilla that doesn't taste like kindergarten paste.


----------



## Sora777

I started WW on 3/7/11 I have lost 13.8 pounds. I'm starting to feel frustrated because I find its becoming very hard to lose 1 pound. I eat my daily points and only dip into my weeklies by a few.


----------



## sjms71

Sora777 said:


> I started WW on 3/7/11 I have lost 13.8 pounds. I'm starting to feel frustrated because I find its becoming very hard to lose 1 pound. I eat my daily points and only dip into my weeklies by a few.



WELCOME!!  A few things, make sure you are not eating the same thing everyday.  We need to "mix" it up.  Also, what about activity points are you earning them and if so are you eating them.  We can't burn fuel if we don't have fuel .   Make sue you are drinking your water.  Maybe you are doing all of the above already, if so, hang in there sometime our bodies just have their own way of thinking despite what we want to happen. It will come off believe me we all know how frustrating it can be when we don't see the results we want.


----------



## robinb

clarefb said:


> I'm subbing, what a great thread! I just started ww, I've given myself a 3lb a week goal - heres hoping
> 
> Now I have to stick to it!


Welcome to the thread Clare!



Sora777 said:


> I started WW on 3/7/11 I have lost 13.8 pounds. I'm starting to feel frustrated because I find its becoming very hard to lose 1 pound. I eat my daily points and only dip into my weeklies by a few.



And Sora!  Wow!  What a great loss so far!  Don't get too discouraged.  As you lose weight it's harder to take it off at the same pace.  As long as you are losing you are doing fine.


----------



## girli565

So this past week has been awful. I was sick all last week and then Wednesday I start coughing. A cough that just doesn't want to go away. On Saturday my husband insisted that I go to urgent care because I hadn't been sleeping due to the cough. Well turns out I have walking pneumonia and bronchitis. They sent me 10 days of antibiotics, prednisone and cough syrup. 

Diet wise I hadn't been cooking since Wednesday so we were eating out almost everyday for dinner. I thought my diet was shot and I was expecting a huge gain. I tried to make good choices while eating out, having salads, cutting portions in half and putting away the other portion for lunch/dinner the next day. 

Yesterday was weigh-in and I lost 2.2lbs!! I WAS SHOCKED! I mean how did I lose weight when I was eating KFC, mcDonalds, and chinese food?! And my husband did even better. He dropped 4.6lbs!! He had a big gain last week so he was hoping for a big drop. I was so proud of him.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Sandi said:


> Hey Maria -- Let us know how you do with tracking evening to evening.  That's a really interesting idea and I'm curious about it myself.  I have my biggest challenge in the evenings, too.  I didn't think about switching the 24 hour period for tracking and want to see what you think if you do it.



Ok, so I'm a few days into this now -- and it is really working well! One of my "trouble zones" is late afternoon -- I'm bored or anxious, and I just eat...well, now that it's the end of my day and I know I have a brand new one coming with lots of lovely points for a filling dinner, I'm resisting the impulse to mindlessly eat! And, since I eat a nice, filling dinner, I'm not hungry in the evening, or if I am I eat some fruit since I know what I need for breakfast and lunch. I don't eat lunch out much, I can see where if you did this would be difficult. Since I'm bringing my lunch from home, it's easier to stick to. And I'm still having an afternoon snack, I just know that's it for my points that day. 

Another thing that helps is that I need to workout in the am (timewise). This means when I get up I'm halfway through my pts for the day. It's easier to stick to the workouts since I know I'm earning points I can use for the late afternoon, if I need them. I'm giving myself a "cushion" in case I have a crazy day at work. Yes, I realize this is all mental -- but if it's working....

*girli565* -- I hope you recover soon! 

Welcome *Sora!* Sometimes it helps to eat a few more of the weeklies. It's good to change it up, so your body doesn't know exactly what's coming...

*Stephanie* -- Glad the dryer situation worked out. I would be lost without my modern  conveniences!

 to everybody!

How is it that I really like the WW chocolate pretzel blast mini bars, but the chocolate caramel ones just taste wrong to me?  I'm also a fan of the lemon mousse pie flavor. I have a $2 off coupon for chocolate mint. Dare I hope they are like a GS thin mint cookie? 

Maria


----------



## Sandi

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, so I'm a few days into this now -- and it is really working well! One of my "trouble zones" is late afternoon -- I'm bored or anxious, and I just eat...well, now that it's the end of my day and I know I have a brand new one coming with lots of lovely points for a filling dinner, I'm resisting the impulse to mindlessly eat! And, since I eat a nice, filling dinner, I'm not hungry in the evening, or if I am I eat some fruit since I know what I need for breakfast and lunch. I don't eat lunch out much, I can see where if you did this would be difficult. Since I'm bringing my lunch from home, it's easier to stick to. And I'm still having an afternoon snack, I just know that's it for my points that day.
> 
> Another thing that helps is that I need to workout in the am (timewise). This means when I get up I'm halfway through my pts for the day. It's easier to stick to the workouts since I know I'm earning points I can use for the late afternoon, if I need them. I'm giving myself a "cushion" in case I have a crazy day at work. Yes, I realize this is all mental -- but if it's working....
> 
> How is it that I really like the WW chocolate pretzel blast mini bars, but the chocolate caramel ones just taste wrong to me?  I'm also a fan of the lemon mousse pie flavor. I have a $2 off coupon for chocolate mint. Dare I hope they are like a GS thin mint cookie?
> 
> Maria



Thanks for sharing Maria.  The mental stuff is what will make this work.  I'm glad you found a method that works for you.  

Oh, and on the WW 2 point bars, the mint chocolate aren't the same as the GS thin mints.  I had hoped that, too.  I like the chocolate pretzel and the dark chocolate turtle; the mint ones, not so much.


----------



## Sandi

My WI finds me 0.4 pounds up.  I'm blaming Easter weekend.  I'm now officially into this for a year and two weeks.  While I've been playing with the same 3 pounds for the last 3 months and finding it discouraging, I'm in a much better place now than I was last April.

Thank you all for being here and providing support!  You guys are the best.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Sandi said:


> Thanks for sharing Maria.  The mental stuff is what will make this work.  I'm glad you found a method that works for you.
> 
> Oh, and on the WW 2 point bars, the mint chocolate aren't the same as the GS thin mints.  I had hoped that, too.  I like the chocolate pretzel and the *dark chocolate turtle*; the mint ones, not so much.



Ok, I am clearly going to have to take a better look around the meeting room, I am so in for dark chocolate turtle! 

And *Sandi* -- You are looking at it the right way -- what you weigh a year from now is what's significant. You have been in this for the long haul, and your results are long-term, too! 

Maria


----------



## mommykds

Sandi said:


> My WI finds me 0.4 pounds up.  I'm blaming Easter weekend.  I'm now officially into this for a year and two weeks.  While I've been playing with the same 3 pounds for the last 3 months and finding it discouraging, I'm in a much better place now than I was last April.
> 
> Thank you all for being here and providing support!  You guys are the best.



ABSOLUTELY!!!!!  This is for life & you have the right frame of mind.  You are better off than last year which is quite an accomplishment!!


----------



## sjms71

mommykds said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I love seeing your ticker...very inspirational.  Hope I can say that by this time next year.



Aww, thanks.  There are a lot of us around here with impressive weight loss.  
You will do it just don't let the bumps in the road get you down and keep going no matter what.  You have to be your biggest cheerleader most days.  And when you can't be then we will be .  



girli565 said:


> So this past week has been awful. I was sick all last week and then Wednesday I start coughing. A cough that just doesn't want to go away. On Saturday my husband insisted that I go to urgent care because I hadn't been sleeping due to the cough. Well turns out I have walking pneumonia and bronchitis. They sent me 10 days of antibiotics, prednisone and cough syrup.
> 
> Diet wise I hadn't been cooking since Wednesday so we were eating out almost everyday for dinner. I thought my diet was shot and I was expecting a huge gain. I tried to make good choices while eating out, having salads, cutting portions in half and putting away the other portion for lunch/dinner the next day.
> 
> Yesterday was weigh-in and I lost 2.2lbs!! I WAS SHOCKED! I mean how did I lose weight when I was eating KFC, mcDonalds, and chinese food?! And my husband did even better. He dropped 4.6lbs!! He had a big gain last week so he was hoping for a big drop. I was so proud of him.



 Sorry you haven't felt well but, kuddos to the awesome weigh in 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, so I'm a few days into this now -- and it is really working well! One of my "trouble zones" is late afternoon -- I'm bored or anxious, and I just eat...well, now that it's the end of my day and I know I have a brand new one coming with lots of lovely points for a filling dinner, I'm resisting the impulse to mindlessly eat! And, since I eat a nice, filling dinner, I'm not hungry in the evening, or if I am I eat some fruit since I know what I need for breakfast and lunch. I don't eat lunch out much, I can see where if you did this would be difficult. Since I'm bringing my lunch from home, it's easier to stick to. And I'm still having an afternoon snack, I just know that's it for my points that day.
> 
> Another thing that helps is that I need to workout in the am (timewise). This means when I get up I'm halfway through my pts for the day. It's easier to stick to the workouts since I know I'm earning points I can use for the late afternoon, if I need them. I'm giving myself a "cushion" in case I have a crazy day at work. Yes, I realize this is all mental -- but if it's working....
> Maria



Glad you are staying motivated and finding stratagies that work for you, keep it up Maria!



Sandi said:


> My WI finds me 0.4 pounds up.  I'm blaming Easter weekend.  I'm now officially into this for a year and two weeks.  While I've been playing with the same 3 pounds for the last 3 months and finding it discouraging, I'm in a much better place now than I was last April.
> 
> Thank you all for being here and providing support!  You guys are the best.



Great attitude!!!  I know you are at the home stretch and playing with those last few lbs is frustrating but I am glad you see the silver lining.


----------



## robinb

I am keeping up with my activity this week!  just finished Week 3, Day 2 of C25K .  The podcast I downloaded had 10.5 minutes of jogging and 15 minutes of walking and I walked another 5 minutes to even it out.  I also signed up for that pilates class and did 50 minutes yesterday.  Boy, did I need it!  I love the stretching involved in pilates.


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> My WI finds me 0.4 pounds up.  I'm blaming Easter weekend.  I'm now officially into this for a year and two weeks.  While* I've been playing with the same 3 pounds for the last 3 months and finding it discouraging*, I'm in a much better place now than I was last April.
> 
> Thank you all for being here and providing support!  You guys are the best.


You and me both, Sandi!


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> I am keeping up with my activity this week!  just finished Week 3, Day 2 of C25K .  The podcast I downloaded had 10.5 minutes of jogging and 15 minutes of walking and I walked another 5 minutes to even it out.  I also signed up for that pilates class and did 50 minutes yesterday.  Boy, did I need it!  I love the stretching involved in pilates.



You go Girl!


----------



## DVCBELLE

robinb said:


> Bummer .  Which tortillas do you usually buy?  I'd like a nice 3-point tortilla that doesn't taste like kindergarten paste.



I make Turkey tacos once a week since it is one of our favorite meals....recently my sister mentioned that she uses lettuce instead of tortillas for hers...I decided to give it a try and I LOVE it...I would think this would work for fajitas as well.  It takes a ton of points off my meal and I think it is better!!  Then I can have more meat and still use less points!



girli565 said:


> Yesterday was weigh-in and I lost 2.2lbs!! I WAS SHOCKED! I mean how did I lose weight when I was eating KFC, mcDonalds, and chinese food?! And my husband did even better. He dropped 4.6lbs!! He had a big gain last week so he was hoping for a big drop. I was so proud of him.



I have heard that when you are sick - your body burns more calories fighting what is wrong with you!!  I guess it is an added bonus!!  Take care of yourself - I have had both and they suck!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, so I'm a few days into this now -- and it is really working well! One of my "trouble zones" is late afternoon -- I'm bored or anxious, and I just eat...well, now that it's the end of my day and I know I have a brand new one coming with lots of lovely points for a filling dinner, I'm resisting the impulse to mindlessly eat! And, since I eat a nice, filling dinner, I'm not hungry in the evening, or if I am I eat some fruit since I know what I need for breakfast and lunch. I don't eat lunch out much, I can see where if you did this would be difficult. Since I'm bringing my lunch from home, it's easier to stick to. And I'm still having an afternoon snack, I just know that's it for my points that day.
> 
> Maria



thanks for the update....I think I eat out for lunch too much to try it...but it really something I had never considered before - I love to hear other options!!



Sandi said:


> My WI finds me 0.4 pounds up.  I'm blaming Easter weekend.  I'm now officially into this for a year and two weeks.  While I've been playing with the same 3 pounds for the last 3 months and finding it discouraging, I'm in a much better place now than I was last April.
> 
> Thank you all for being here and providing support!  You guys are the best.



I know it must be frustrating...but you are doing so awesome and it is good that you are looking at the big picture!!



robinb said:


> I am keeping up with my activity this week!  just finished Week 3, Day 2 of C25K .  The podcast I downloaded had 10.5 minutes of jogging and 15 minutes of walking and I walked another 5 minutes to even it out.  I also signed up for that pilates class and did 50 minutes yesterday.  Boy, did I need it!  I love the stretching involved in pilates.



activity is my last component to get a grasp on...we haven't seen the sun in so long and I can't bring myself to get out and walk...I really need to get moving more!!  I had a great loss last week and I think it was b/c my kids were home and we were out and about!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Hello Everyone!  I'm still about 4 pages behind but I thought I should log in and let you know that today I was up 0.3.  Not too bad considering that Monday was a chocolaty day and had a few too many cookies in it.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> I am keeping up with my activity this week!  just finished Week 3, Day 2 of C25K .  The podcast I downloaded had 10.5 minutes of jogging and 15 minutes of walking and I walked another 5 minutes to even it out.  I also signed up for that pilates class and did 50 minutes yesterday.  Boy, did I need it!  I love the stretching involved in pilates.



Good work with the exercise Robin.  I should give pilates a try; I hear a lot of good things about it, but I thought it would be boring.  I didn't like yoga.  Besides the stretching, what else is good about pilates?




CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hello Everyone!  I'm still about 4 pages behind but I thought I should log in and let you know that today I was up 0.3.  Not too bad considering that Monday was a chocolaty day and had a few too many cookies in it.



Yup, Jessie.  I'm right there with you (only our WW scales still measure in 2/10ths increments -- so I was up 0.4 -- it kept going between 0.2 and 0.4 and finally landed on the higher weight grrrrr).  I like your attitude.  We know what we did and let's move on!


----------



## NC State

Wow, it sounds like everyone is having good week.  After Easter I was worried about WI tonight.  I lost .6 lbs for the week.  I'll take over a gain.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Good morning everyone. I hope it is ok to just jump in and joing this thread.  I rejoined WW yesterday.  It is the first time I am using the Points Plus program.  I am still learning all of the ins and outs of the program but so far I really like it.  
thanks for letting me join in and good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Good morning everyone. I hope it is ok to just jump in and joing this thread.  I rejoined WW yesterday.  It is the first time I am using the Points Plus program.  I am still learning all of the ins and outs of the program but so far I really like it.
> thanks for letting me join in and good luck to everyone!!!



 Alice! This is a great place to get support, ideas, and motivation!

Maria


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Thank you!


----------



## sjms71

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Good morning everyone. I hope it is ok to just jump in and joing this thread.  I rejoined WW yesterday.  It is the first time I am using the Points Plus program.  I am still learning all of the ins and outs of the program but so far I really like it.
> thanks for letting me join in and good luck to everyone!!!



Welcome, let us know if we can help you out any.  Good luck .


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

robinb said:


> Did you look up the points before going into the restaurant?  I am shocked that the rolls were that many points!



I did look them up before hand. I have the Dining Out book and Bob Evans is in it!  I had planned on just having 1 but they were so good.  I'm hoping WI goes well tonight because I've made some bad food decisions but have stayed in plan for the most part.  We shall see....Last WI before WDW!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

sjms71 said:


> Welcome, let us know if we can help you out any.  Good luck .



Thank you, I appreciate your offer.  I am still trying to understand how my new calculator works.  Wondering if people find etools easier?  
Have a great day all!!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,
WI this morning & I lost .5lb this week.  Not bad with Easter in there.   Better than going in the other direction, right? 

Good luck to all Thursday WI's!


----------



## Sandi

M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> I did look them up before hand. I have the Dining Out book and Bob Evans is in it!  I had planned on just having 1 but they were so good.  I'm hoping WI goes well tonight because I've made some bad food decisions but have stayed in plan for the most part.  We shall see....Last WI before WDW!



One of the gals at my meeting yesterday was also singing the praises of the Bob Evans fish that you had.  Unfortunately, she also loves the rolls but she only had one -- so that's a success.  

Good luck with your WI today.  Have a blast at WDW.


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

robinb said:


> Bummer .  Which tortillas do you usually buy?  I'd like a nice 3-point tortilla that doesn't taste like kindergarten paste.



I buy the store brand.  The ones I bought are the store brand, just a different type.


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

I weighed in yesterday and was up .4, not bad considering I was so bad on Easter.  I really thought it was going to be closer to 2 pounds.  I am back on track and not letting it bother me since I know what I did wrong.  I do have a Christening to go to this weekend but I know there is a fish option and you can have it cooked any way you want so that is a plus.  Hopefully there aren't too many other good bad foods to blow it for me.


----------



## robinb

Did you know that 2 glasses of wine and 4 *small* homemade chocolate chip cookies is 14 points?  No, I didn't either.  *sigh*  I was completely on track yesterday.  I planned my day perfectly.  Then, my DD came home from akido and reminded me that there was a benefit event for our previous mailman who had cancer.  We went to the event where I found out that he had died last week .  I only knew him from delivering my mail but I knew he always had a smile for everyone, he wore shorts as soon as it was above freezing and he was a rabid Milwaukee Brewer's fan.  I found out he left 3 kids behind (one of them mentally disabled) and only part of a pension because he dipped into it while he was sick.  He was an all-around nice guy and died way too young.  Anyway ... it was at the benefit/memorial where I consumed the 4 small cookies and 2 glasses of wine which proceeded to wipe out all my activity points for the week.


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> Good work with the exercise Robin.  I should give pilates a try; I hear a lot of good things about it, but I thought it would be boring.  I didn't like yoga.  Besides the stretching, what else is good about pilates?


It's best for core strength.  I can really feel my abs today!  It also helps with my lower back pain because my abs end up doing more work as they get stronger and that gives my back muscles a break.  I didn't like yoga much myself as it seemed to be one impossible position after another.  Pilates seems to be a combination of yoga and calisthenics.



Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Good morning everyone. I hope it is ok to just jump in and joing this thread.  I rejoined WW yesterday.  It is the first time I am using the Points Plus program.  I am still learning all of the ins and outs of the program but so far I really like it.
> thanks for letting me join in and good luck to everyone!!!


Welcome!



mommykds said:


> Good morning,
> WI this morning & I lost .5lb this week.  Not bad with Easter in there.   Better than going in the other direction, right?
> 
> Good luck to all Thursday WI's!


Whoo hoo!  Congratulations on losing in a tough week.



ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> I buy the store brand.  The ones I bought are the store brand, just a different type.


Your fajitas sounded good, so I made my own yesterday.  I went to the grocery store with my phone and calculated all the flour tortillas.  The high fiber, paste-tasting ones were 3 points.  The no-fat dry ones were 3 points.  The whole wheat ones were 3 points.  The regular white ones were 4 points.  I brought home the whole wheat ones and they actually tasted good!  I am still re-learning certain foods.  It used to be that I would automatically reach for the high fiber ones because I couldn't "afford" the points for ones that tasted better.  Now, they are all the same.  I noticed the same thing with english muffins.  The "light" muffins are the same number of points as the regular better tasting muffins.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Did you know that 2 glasses of wine and 4 *small* homemade chocolate chip cookies is 14 points?  No, I didn't either.  *sigh*  I was completely on track yesterday.  I planned my day perfectly.  Then, my DD came home from akido and reminded me that there was a benefit event for our previous mailman who had cancer.  We went to the event where I found out that he had died last week .  I only knew him from delivering my mail but I knew he always had a smile for everyone, he wore shorts as soon as it was above freezing and he was a rabid Milwaukee Brewer's fan.  I found out he left 3 kids behind (one of them mentally disabled) and only part of a pension because he dipped into it while he was sick.  He was an all-around nice guy and died way too young.  Anyway ... it was at the benefit/memorial where I consumed the 4 small cookies and 2 glasses of wine which proceeded to wipe out all my activity points for the week.



You deserve points for keeping track of those points.  If you tracked them, you're way ahead of the game.  Good job.

Sorry about your mailman.  That is so sad.  I'm sure his family appreciated everyone attending the benefit.  Go take a walk in shorts in his honor and earn a few extra APs.

Thanks for providing your take on pilates.  My Zumba toning class will be on hiatus for 6 weeks, so I need to find something else.  I think pilates is being offered, so I may try that.


----------



## sjms71

Back from weigh in and down .4 with the holiday this past weekend I will take it.  Hope everyone else has a good weigh in


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

This is my first day on program and I am really panicking a little.  I am hoping someone can tell me if I am doing things right.

I have a lot to lose so my daily points allowance is 46 per day.
I wrote out everything I am going to eat today and added it all up to 21 points.  That leaves me with 25 more points to eat for the day.  That seems like a lot.  
I will quickly write down what I ate today:

breakfast
coffee w/half and half and 1 tblsp sugar
rice bar
2 eggs cooked in 1 tsp butter

lunch
cold veggie salad
sliced turkey

Dinner
1/2 cup ground turkey
2 tbsp zero fat greek yogurt
1/4 cup low fat cheese
diced tomato, onion, shredded lettuce

So, all of that adds up to 21 points.  This just seems like a lot of food compared to how things used to be.

Can anyone give me some feedback?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## KatieA

Hi everyone!! I have been reading this thread for a few weeks and I just started WW Tuesday.  I am really nervous about my first weigh in next Tuesday.  I am doing this with my daughter and I really want to set a good example.  I have never done WW before so this is all new to me.


----------



## Sandi

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> This is my first day on program and I am really panicking a little.  I am hoping someone can tell me if I am doing things right.
> 
> I have a lot to lose so my daily points allowance is 46 per day.
> I wrote out everything I am going to eat today and added it all up to 21 points.  That leaves me with 25 more points to eat for the day.  That seems like a lot.
> I will quickly write down what I ate today:
> 
> breakfast
> coffee w/half and half and 1 tblsp sugar
> rice bar
> 2 eggs cooked in 1 tsp butter
> 
> lunch
> cold veggie salad
> sliced turkey
> 
> Dinner
> 1/2 cup ground turkey
> 2 tbsp zero fat greek yogurt
> 1/4 cup low fat cheese
> diced tomato, onion, shredded lettuce
> 
> So, all of that adds up to 21 points.  This just seems like a lot of food compared to how things used to be.
> 
> Can anyone give me some feedback?
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Hi there,
We have a few WW trained folks who post and they will be a great resource for you, but I will try to help you.  

First, I think there is a worksheet in one of the starter books that suggests how to break out your point allowance during the day.   It also offers some ideas of what foods to eat to use the points.  You haven't built in any snacks; I have to have those "anytime" snacks at different times of the day.  If I don't have a piece of fruit at 5:00, I'm ravenous for dinner and eat too much at my 6:30 dinner.

I'm not seeing any whole grains in your day at all.  Grains have a relatively high point value (for example, a cup of whole grain pasta is 4 or 5 points).  Were I you, I would add some whole grains to each of your three meals (toast at breakfast; make your turkey a turkey sandwich at lunch; and add pasta, couscous, etc to dinner).  Another thing I do is add uncooked old fashioned oatmeal to my yogurt; it will add 2-3 points, and a lot of useful fiber.

You also need the healthy oils.  Olive Oil is easy to add to salads and pasta.  That's where I try to add it in.

On your dairy, since you have more points, I wouldn't worry about going FF.  Do a low fat or even regular yogurt -- there are more points and they taste better.  You will be much more satisfied.

Finally, I'm not sure if you're leaving fruit out because they are zero points or because you aren't eating them.  They are a great addition. 

Don't put your body into starvation mode or this whole thing will come back to bite you!  WW is not a starvation diet.  That's what makes it work for so many different kinds of people.

I'm hopeful this is helpful to you.  It is quite a challenge at the beginning, but you'll catch on.  Then, when you reach different milestones and points are taken away, you can adjust accordingly (like then having to choose FF yogurt -- like me -- sigh).


----------



## Sandi

KatieA said:


> Hi everyone!! I have been reading this thread for a few weeks and I just started WW Tuesday.  I am really nervous about my first weigh in next Tuesday.  I am doing this with my daughter and I really want to set a good example.  I have never done WW before so this is all new to me.



Welcome Katie.  You're probably better off having never done the old plan.  It took some of us awhile to adjust to the new plan.  

My leader's best advice is this:

1.  If you REALLY work the plan, the plan REALLY works.  (So track, measure, get exercise, etc.)

2.  You only have to track on the days you want to lose.

Good luck.  Don't be nervous.  It's nice that you're doing this with your daughter.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

I just wrote all of this out and then , due to storm, my computer did something odd so I hope this doesn't double post.....

Katie-Hi and Welcome.  I am also new here so if you need anything please let me know!


Sandi-Thanks for your advice.  I don't eat grains becuase of having celiac disease and an allergy to all other grains but rice.  And, with rice I can really have just a little.  So, that sorta leaves out a food group for me.  Maybe that is why my points seem out of whack for me.
thanks for looking at everything for me.  I will do better with the fruits and dairy as you have suggested.

Thanks for all of your help!!!!


----------



## DVCBELLE

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> This is my first day on program and I am really panicking a little.  I am hoping someone can tell me if I am doing things right.
> 
> I have a lot to lose so my daily points allowance is 46 per day.
> I wrote out everything I am going to eat today and added it all up to 21 points.  That leaves me with 25 more points to eat for the day.  That seems like a lot.
> I will quickly write down what I ate today:
> 
> breakfast
> coffee w/half and half and 1 tblsp sugar
> rice bar
> 2 eggs cooked in 1 tsp butter
> 
> lunch
> cold veggie salad
> sliced turkey
> 
> Dinner
> 1/2 cup ground turkey
> 2 tbsp zero fat greek yogurt
> 1/4 cup low fat cheese
> diced tomato, onion, shredded lettuce
> 
> So, all of that adds up to 21 points.  This just seems like a lot of food compared to how things used to be.
> 
> Can anyone give me some feedback?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


I struggled with my points in the beginning as well... I couldn't believe that I would actually lose weight - I was stuffed at the end of the day.

I did a lot of reading and here is what I found...
eat the fruits and veggies!
don't substitute the low fat items if you need to use more points
use your oils and dairy points
find some treats and have them - for me I like tortillas with salsa (4 points), I have a 3 point ice cream sandwich I like
Also - you can up your portions some as well!  

I have found the days that I have 3 full meals and two good snacks are the days I am most satisfied and usually lead to good weeks at the scale!

I really thought at first it was too many points - but I have lost almost 10 pounds this month so it really does work!!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

DVCBELLE said:


> I struggled with my points in the beginning as well... I couldn't believe that I would actually lose weight - I was stuffed at the end of the day.
> 
> I did a lot of reading and here is what I found...
> eat the fruits and veggies!
> don't substitute the low fat items if you need to use more points
> use your oils and dairy points
> find some treats and have them - for me I like tortillas with salsa (4 points), I have a 3 point ice cream sandwich I like
> Also - you can up your portions some as well!
> 
> I have found the days that I have 3 full meals and two good snacks are the days I am most satisfied and usually lead to good weeks at the scale!
> 
> I really thought at first it was too many points - but I have lost almost 10 pounds this month so it really does work!!



Thanks for posting that.  It makes me feel much better!!


----------



## cepmom

hi everyone
just back from WI and I'm down 2.2 this week I had a little trouble with Easter candy on Sunday but overall did well. The generous food offers have subsided to maybe that helped too Which reminds me, I need to send DH to the grocery store today to refill the fridge. Hoping for another good week of tracking and sticking to my points. Since I can't write with the broken wrist, I started tracking on eTools instead.



Sandi said:


> Hi there,
> We have a few WW trained folks who post and they will be a great resource for you, but I will try to help you.
> 
> First, I think there is a worksheet in one of the starter books that suggests how to break out your point allowance during the day.   It also offers some ideas of what foods to eat to use the points.  You haven't built in any snacks; I have to have those "anytime" snacks at different times of the day.  If I don't have a piece of fruit at 5:00, I'm ravenous for dinner and eat too much at my 6:30 dinner.
> 
> I'm not seeing any whole grains in your day at all.  Grains have a relatively high point value (for example, a cup of whole grain pasta is 4 or 5 points).  Were I you, I would add some whole grains to each of your three meals (toast at breakfast; make your turkey a turkey sandwich at lunch; and add pasta, couscous, etc to dinner).  Another thing I do is add uncooked old fashioned oatmeal to my yogurt; it will add 2-3 points, and a lot of useful fiber.
> 
> You also need the healthy oils.  Olive Oil is easy to add to salads and pasta.  That's where I try to add it in.
> 
> On your dairy, since you have more points, I wouldn't worry about going FF.  Do a low fat or even regular yogurt -- there are more points and they taste better.  You will be much more satisfied.
> 
> Finally, I'm not sure if you're leaving fruit out because they are zero points or because you aren't eating them.  They are a great addition.
> 
> Don't put your body into starvation mode or this whole thing will come back to bite you!  WW is not a starvation diet.  That's what makes it work for so many different kinds of people.
> 
> I'm hopeful this is helpful to you.  It is quite a challenge at the beginning, but you'll catch on.  Then, when you reach different milestones and points are taken away, you can adjust accordingly (like then having to choose FF yogurt -- like me -- sigh).



this is great advice Sandi...it's everything I would have said too!


----------



## Sandi

cepmom said:


> hi everyone
> just back from WI and I'm down 2.2 this week I had a little trouble with Easter candy on Sunday but overall did well. The generous food offers have subsided to maybe that helped too Which reminds me, I need to send DH to the grocery store today to refill the fridge. Hoping for another good week of tracking and sticking to my points. Since I can't write with the broken wrist, I started tracking on eTools instead.
> 
> 
> 
> this is great advice Sandi...it's everything I would have said too!



Congratulations on your terrific loss.  I'm so jealous.

Since Alice in Wonderland has celiac disease and can't eat grains, what do you suggest?  I checked WW on-line and there are a few discussion board mentions of celiac, but nothing like what they have for diabetes, etc.


----------



## robinb

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> I don't eat grains becuase of having celiac disease and an allergy to all other grains but rice.


Have you tried quinoa (pronounced "keen-wah")?   It's a seed and not a grain and is used as a grain substitute.  I have read that it is gluten free in it's regular cooked form, but some people might have problems with it in it's ground flour form.  If you watch Biggest Loser, Ali made what looked like a yummy salad with quinoa and mangoes on the last episode: http://www.nbc.com/the-biggest-loser/exclusives/nutrition/contestant-recipes/mango-quinoa-salad/ .  It comes out to 6 points per serving.

BTW, I read your blog today.  You are a very good writer!  I think you're right about being able to integrate your non-gluten paleo-type diet with WW.  In addition, this new Points Plus program should be enough to shake you out of your "same old, same old" WW routine that has not worked for you in the past.  I think the new system encourages nourishing your body instead of depriving it.

BTW, I think that the WW Boards are open to anyone, not just people with eTools.  There is a board called "Dietary Restrictions" that has people who are struggling with a gluten free diet.  Not that I want you to leave us!  You can participate in both places .


----------



## DVCBELLE

I found this post on a blog...it is the only thing on the blog...the person said they were going to write a celiac weight watchers blog but obviously didn't get very far but I thought it might help you with ideas:

Weight Watcher Healthy Guidelines


1.Fruits and Veggies 5 servings daily
½ cup per serving unless leafy then 1 cup

2.Milk 3 servings daily
1 cup per serving 

3.Liquids 6 cups daily
4.Healthy Oils 2 tsp daily
5.Lean Protein 1-2 servings daily
Lean meat, skinless chicken, fish, beans

Soy products and lentils

6.Whole Grains whenever possible



Grains & Grain Products
GF Grains: amaranth, arrowroot, buckwheat, corn (cornmeal, corn grits), fava, flaxseed, garbanzo bean (chickpea, besan, gram or channa), hominy, hominy grits, kasha (toasted buckwheat), millet, pure uncontaminated oats, quinoa, rice, sago, tapioca

GF flours: bean flours (garbanzo, fava, romano), pure buckwheat flour, buckwheat bran, cornstarch, cornmeal, corn bran, garfava flour (garbanzo + fava bean flours), mesquite flour, montina flour (made from Indian rice grass), nut flours and nut meals, pea flour, potato flour, potato starch, rice flour (white and brown), sorghum flour, soy (soya) flour, teff (or tef) flour

Breads and baked goods made with GF grains and free of other gluten-containing ingredients 

Pastas made from rice, beans, corn, potato, quinoa, soy, wild rice and other GF grains
Cold cereals: puffed corn, amaranth, buckwheat, millet or rice, rice flakes and soy cereals
Hot cereals: hominy grits, soy grits, cream of buckwheat, cream of rice, puffed amaranth, rice flakes, quinoa flakes, soy flakes
Rice: brown, white, basmati, jasmine or wild rice
Grains: buckwheat, millet, amaranth, rice, corn, quinoa


Corn or rice tortillas


Popcorn 94% fat free microwave only


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

I'm so excited! I had my WI today and am down 3.2!!!  I hit 25 lbs. today and got my charm for my keyring.    Now to WDW next week to see how well I can keep it together.

I did hear a yummy recipe today at the meeting that I must try!  Take a banana and split in lengthwise (like a banana split), spray it a few times with butter spray, sprinkle with a tsp. of sugar and sprinkle with cinnamon, put in microwave for 35 seconds and then top with 2 tablespoons of whipped cream.  I think it ends up being 2 points plus because of the whipped cream! Sounds kinda yummy for a late night snack/dessert when you don't have many points left.


----------



## DVCBELLE

M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> I'm so excited! I had my WI today and am down 3.2!!!  I hit 25 lbs. today and got my charm for my keyring.    Now to WDW next week to see how well I can keep it together.
> 
> I did hear a yummy recipe today at the meeting that I must try!  Take a banana and split in lengthwise (like a banana split), spray it a few times with butter spray, sprinkle with a tsp. of sugar and sprinkle with cinnamon, put in microwave for 35 seconds and then top with 2 tablespoons of whipped cream.  I think it ends up being 2 points plus because of the whipped cream! Sounds kinda yummy for a late night snack/dessert when you don't have many points left.



One for each pound!!!!!



Use Fat free cool whip and your points would be lower!!


----------



## NC State

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> This is my first day on program and I am really panicking a little.  I am hoping someone can tell me if I am doing things right.
> 
> I have a lot to lose so my daily points allowance is 46 per day.
> I wrote out everything I am going to eat today and added it all up to 21 points.  That leaves me with 25 more points to eat for the day.  That seems like a lot.
> I will quickly write down what I ate today:
> 
> breakfast
> coffee w/half and half and 1 tblsp sugar
> rice bar
> 2 eggs cooked in 1 tsp butter
> 
> lunch
> cold veggie salad
> sliced turkey
> 
> Dinner
> 1/2 cup ground turkey
> 2 tbsp zero fat greek yogurt
> 1/4 cup low fat cheese
> diced tomato, onion, shredded lettuce
> 
> So, all of that adds up to 21 points.  This just seems like a lot of food compared to how things used to be.
> 
> Can anyone give me some feedback?
> 
> Thanks!!!!



I would add more fruit in.  How about adding a wrap with your dinner? I think you will feel full.  If you only eat 21 pts you need 25 pts to finish the day.  It is important to get your points in each day.  I know it sounds crazy but it will help you lose.  Good luck!  Don't forget this is your first day of living for you!


----------



## DisMomme

WI day today - I was up 2 1/2 lbs   It is better than the 4 lbs I thought I was up earlier in the week and this is a new week 

I haven't had time to catch up on all the posts so I will just say....WTG to all the losers and  to all the others like me.

My MIL "routine" heart surgery wasn't as routine as we were lead to believe.  Her BP plummeted the night after and she has been in ICU  and majorly sedated ever since.  We are encouraged by the "baby steps" she is taking though.  They were able to remove the balloon pump today and her BP is holding it's own, but the Dr was quick to remind us that she has a long recovery ahead and she is still VERY sick.  Prayer or kind thoughts are appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## dthogue

Sandi,

Just saw your countdown ticker - looks like we'll be at WDW at the same time


----------



## dthogue

DisMomme said:


> WI day today - I was up 2 1/2 lbs   It is better than the 4 lbs I thought I was up earlier in the week and this is a new week
> 
> I haven't had time to catch up on all the posts so I will just say....WTG to all the losers and  to all the others like me.
> 
> My MIL "routine" heart surgery wasn't as routine as we were lead to believe.  Her BP plummeted the night after and she has been in ICU  and majorly sedated ever since.  We are encouraged by the "baby steps" she is taking though.  They were able to remove the balloon pump today and her BP is holding it's own, but the Dr was quick to remind us that she has a long recovery ahead and she is still VERY sick.  Prayer or kind thoughts are appreciated.  Thanks



 to you and prayers for your MIL


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> Sandi,
> 
> Just saw your countdown ticker - looks like we'll be at WDW at the same time



We just nailed things down yesterday for our summer trip.  I felt kind of spolied going again after just having been there earlier this month, but apparently DH waits for DD16 and me to plan our summer WDW trip so he can plan his buddy vacation up here in Michigan.  So everyone is happy.

August is so hot that we'll want to weight less to enjoy it more.  So, a trip to WDW is important to our WW success, right Tammy?!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> We just nailed things down yesterday for our summer trip.  I felt kind of spolied going again after just having been there earlier this month, but apparently DH waits for DD16 and me to plan our summer WDW trip so he can plan his buddy vacation up here in Michigan.  So everyone is happy.
> 
> August is so hot that we'll want to weight less to enjoy it more.  So, a trip to WDW is important to our WW success, right Tammy?!



Well, I have to admit we are going again for a casual trip in June.  We are not staying on property which is going to feel a little odd for us.  I just thought the AP rate wasn't that good. But we are renting a condo we have rented before.  We will hang in Orlando for a week and then go down to Anna Maria Island for a week.  Can't wait!!


----------



## mrzrich

Hey guys.  I'm still here.  My computer is broken so I am posting from my mom's house.  Down .2 this week.  One less Stick of Butter!


----------



## robinb

Congratulations to all our losers!!

I gained another .8 lbs.  I'm not upset at all considering how last week went and I was pretty "good" the rest of the week.  I am going to try not to go overboard like I usually do on the weekend.  We are going to the Opera tonight and I already have a Noodles and Company chinese chopped salad with shrimp & a ciabatta roll already in my tracker and I have 1 pt left for the say plus another 4 that I will earn on today's walk/jog so I'll also have a glass of wine .


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Well, I have to admit we are going again for a casual trip in June.  We are not staying on property which is going to feel a little odd for us.  I just thought the AP rate wasn't that good. But we are renting a condo we have rented before.  We will hang in Orlando for a week and then go down to Anna Maria Island for a week.  Can't wait!!



You need a countdown ticker Stephanie!  



mrzrich said:


> Hey guys.  I'm still here.  My computer is broken so I am posting from my mom's house.  Down .2 this week.  One less Stick of Butter!



That's terrific on your weight loss!  Sorry about your computer.  At our house we've had one computer down at for the last few weeks.  Thank goodness for BestBuy and the Geek Squad.



robinb said:


> Congratulations to all our losers!!
> 
> I gained another .8 lbs.  I'm not upset at all considering how last week went and I was pretty "good" the rest of the week.  I am going to try not to go overboard like I usually do on the weekend.  We are going to the Opera tonight and I already have a Noodles and Company chinese chopped salad with shrimp & a ciabatta roll already in my tracker and I have 1 pt left for the say plus another 4 that I will earn on today's walk/jog so I'll also have a glass of wine .



Love, love, love the Noodles Chinese chopped salad.  I usually get it with the grilled chicken (where I give half the chicken to my dining companions), but the shrimp is excellent, too.  Good choice and smart to get it in  your tracker now.  I'm just not an opera person (although I love rock operas of the Webber-Rice ilk), but I sure hope you have fun tonight.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> You need a countdown ticker Stephanie!
> 
> 
> 
> That's terrific on your weight loss!  Sorry about your computer.  At our house we've had one computer down at for the last few weeks.  Thank goodness for BestBuy and the Geek Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love, love the Noodles Chinese chopped salad.  I usually get it with the grilled chicken (where I give half the chicken to my dining companions), but the shrimp is excellent, too.  Good choice and smart to get it in  your tracker now.  I'm just not an opera person (although I love rock operas of the Webber-Rice ilk), but I sure hope you have fun tonight.



We just got a Noodles and Company here and I have to admit it is ranked very high on my list.  I love The Med. sandwich!!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

At WI this morning, I didn't lose a thing this week...but I didn't gain either, so that's good.  It is the first time in my 14 weeks that I didn't lose _something_.  I'm pretty sure it was because we went out for Mexican last Saturday night (Day 2 of my "week"), though I was VERY good (or so I thought) and only used 6 of my weekly points.  Then, Easter...I cooked, and again, only used about 5-6 weekly points.

Maybe I gained those two days and spent the rest of the week making up for it, I don't know.  Ah, well...I'm just gonna keep doing what I've been doing.  If the same thing happens this week, I'll have to see if there are any new patterns developing.

Have a GREAT weekend everyone!

Bobbi


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

disbabyndaddy said:


> At WI this morning, I didn't lose a thing this week...but I didn't gain either, so that's good.  It is the first time in my 14 weeks that I didn't lose _something_.  I'm pretty sure it was because we went out for Mexican last Saturday night (Day 2 of my "week"), though I was VERY good (or so I thought) and only used 6 of my weekly points.  Then, Easter...I cooked, and again, only used about 5-6 weekly points.
> 
> Maybe I gained those two days and spent the rest of the week making up for it, I don't know.  Ah, well...I'm just gonna keep doing what I've been doing.  If the same thing happens this week, I'll have to see if there are any new patterns developing.
> 
> Have a GREAT weekend everyone!
> 
> Bobbi



I had that last week and blamed it on Aunt Flo!  But then this week I made up for it by losing 3.2.  I always think I really lost the 1.5 lb but must have water weight or something and then the next week the water is gone and it looks like a bigger loss...  Does that make sense??

Here's to hoping for a great week next week for you!!!


----------



## Twingle

Hello WW buddies!  It's the first weekend in WEEKS here that it's not raining, so we're trying to take advantage of the weather, hope everyone is enjoying their day.

I lost 2.0 this week!  I was shocked at having another 2 lb week, that's simply not the way I've lost since I've been on program.  But, I earned my keychain and my 16 week charm (although I've been on program since December, I just now managed to actually attend 16 meetings) so that was really, really awesome.

Also, wanted to share that I made one of the WW Walk It T-shirts, mine is pink and says "I Walk to Remember to Take Care of Me".  It's something I still struggle with, remembering that I am worth the good food, the time to exercise and the investment in my health.  

Have a great one friends!


----------



## Sandi

Twingle said:


> Hello WW buddies!  It's the first weekend in WEEKS here that it's not raining, so we're trying to take advantage of the weather, hope everyone is enjoying their day.
> 
> I lost 2.0 this week!  I was shocked at having another 2 lb week, that's simply not the way I've lost since I've been on program.  But, I earned my keychain and my 16 week charm (although I've been on program since December, I just now managed to actually attend 16 meetings) so that was really, really awesome.
> 
> Also, wanted to share that I made one of the WW Walk It T-shirts, mine is pink and says "I Walk to Remember to Take Care of Me".  It's something I still struggle with, remembering that I am worth the good food, the time to exercise and the investment in my health.
> 
> Have a great one friends!



Congratulations on your loss.  That's great.  I love what you put on your T-shirt.  You have to do this for YOU!  Keep up your hard work.  

I'm glad the weather is cooperating for you this weekend.  We're having decent weather and had sun for a good portion of the day.  Now, sadly, the rains are coming back.

How's everyone doing!?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I just wanted to say that, after watching Dateline last night about the devastation caused by the recent tornadoes in the States, I hope you and your families were saved from it.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I just wanted to say that, after watching Dateline last night about the devastation caused by the recent tornadoes in the States, I hope you and your families were saved from it.



I saw that too Jess, wasn't that just terrible.  That made what came through our town look like nothing.


----------



## dthogue

Ok, I am ready for the month of April to be OVER!!!

This month has been a total bust for me:

* I fracture the outside bone in my foot last Saturday - can't exercise, no running for 6-8 weeks (I am so upset over this - I was doing so good with my training), this injury has sent me into a eating frenzy 

*I weigh 2.2 pounds more today than April 1st - have played with the same 5 pounds all month - up and down 

*Did not have one week were I was on program - some good days, but more bad days eating too much.  I am an all or nothing type person - once I go off track, I stay off track the rest of the day - self sabotage at its best. 

*and entirely too much rain - not mention the small tornado that went through our town on Thursday (scary for us, I can't imagine what it was like in Alabama - praying for them).

One good thing was that I was able to get back to my normal meeting this morning, which seemed to help me for a bit - but then went to a picnic this afternoon and indulged too much once again!!!

Thank you for letting me get all that off me chest - I have been tempted so many times this month to throw in the towel, but I have come too far to do that, so tomorrow morning is MAY 1st - I am counting my blessings, erasing the past and my mistakes and moving into a new month with a new attitude.  

Here's to May - it's going to be a better month!


----------



## DVCBELLE

dthogue said:


> Here's to May - it's going to be a better month!



I hope you have a better May too! The positive attitude is a good start!

Last night I went out with some friends  - one who does WW but not good at staying on plan. And one who is a lifetime member but has gained her weight back and is rejoining on Monday - we have decided to buddy up and train for a 1/2 marathon in the fall and if all goes well do the princess next year!!  I am excited to have them to do this with!  I think some of our other friends will join in too so I think that will be a great motivator to get moving!!!!


----------



## cepmom

dthogue said:


> Ok, I am ready for the month of April to be OVER!!!
> 
> This month has been a total bust for me:
> 
> * I fracture the outside bone in my foot last Saturday - can't exercise, no running for 6-8 weeks (I am so upset over this - I was doing so good with my training), this injury has sent me into a eating frenzy
> 
> *I weigh 2.2 pounds more today than April 1st - have played with the same 5 pounds all month - up and down
> 
> *Did not have one week were I was on program - some good days, but more bad days eating too much.  I am an all or nothing type person - once I go off track, I stay off track the rest of the day - self sabotage at its best.
> 
> *and entirely too much rain - not mention the small tornado that went through our town on Thursday (scary for us, I can't imagine what it was like in Alabama - praying for them).
> 
> One good thing was that I was able to get back to my normal meeting this morning, which seemed to help me for a bit - but then went to a picnic this afternoon and indulged too much once again!!!
> 
> Thank you for letting me get all that off me chest - I have been tempted so many times this month to throw in the towel, but I have come too far to do that, so tomorrow morning is MAY 1st - I am counting my blessings, erasing the past and my mistakes and moving into a new month with a new attitude.
> 
> Here's to May - it's going to be a better month!



hang in there Tammy! I'm sorry about your foot fracture! that stinks. I had a probelm with plantar fascitis a couple years ago and had to stop working out for a bit too. I felt lost and went through the same thing with the self sabotage The only thing I can say is do not throw in the towel!! Just do the best you can. Can you do some other kind of exercise, maybe yoga or some resistance exercises so at least you're doing something but still allowing the foot to heal?


----------



## Sandi

Yes, here's to May!  May it bring us the strength and encouragement we need to do what is best for ourselves.


----------



## DisMomme

Sandi said:


> Yes, here's to May!  May it bring us the strength and encouragement we need to do what is best for ourselves.



Hear, hear!


----------



## NC State

Sandi said:


> Yes, here's to May!  May it bring us the strength and encouragement we need to do what is best for ourselves.



Great encouragement, thank you!


----------



## Fall1

On the bad side of things...our house sale fell through last night, BUT on the good side of things....
I'm really excited today!! The pair of jean I put on this morning were really too big, so I pulled out a pair that are 2 sizes down that haven't fit in at least a year and a half to see how far off I am from them fitting and.....THEY FIT!!!! I am so excited!!! Wore them all day!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Fall1 said:


> On the bad side of things...our house sale fell through last night, BUT on the good side of things....
> I'm really excited today!! The pair of jean I put on this morning were really too big, so I pulled out a pair that are 2 sizes down that haven't fit in at least a year and a half to see how far off I am from them fitting and.....THEY FIT!!!! I am so excited!!! Wore them all day!



Sorry to hear about your house situation but so happy that you got those jeans on!  Congrats!!

*Question*-do you all use all of your weekly points?  I haven't used any so far (I just started the plan on Wednesday) but I have eaten all of today's points and I am dying for some chocolate.  Would you use your weekly points or just suck it up??  thanks!!!


----------



## Fall1

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Sorry to hear about your house situation but so happy that you got those jeans on!  Congrats!!
> 
> *Question*-do you all use all of your weekly points?  I haven't used any so far (I just started the plan on Wednesday) but I have eaten all of today's points and I am dying for some chocolate.  Would you use your weekly points or just suck it up??  thanks!!!



I always eat my weekly points, usually on pizza, ice cream or a beer


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> Ok, I am ready for the month of April to be OVER!!!
> 
> This month has been a total bust for me:
> 
> * I fracture the outside bone in my foot last Saturday - can't exercise, no running for 6-8 weeks (I am so upset over this - I was doing so good with my training), this injury has sent me into a eating frenzy
> 
> *I weigh 2.2 pounds more today than April 1st - have played with the same 5 pounds all month - up and down
> 
> *Did not have one week were I was on program - some good days, but more bad days eating too much.  I am an all or nothing type person - once I go off track, I stay off track the rest of the day - self sabotage at its best.
> 
> *and entirely too much rain - not mention the small tornado that went through our town on Thursday (scary for us, I can't imagine what it was like in Alabama - praying for them).
> 
> One good thing was that I was able to get back to my normal meeting this morning, which seemed to help me for a bit - but then went to a picnic this afternoon and indulged too much once again!!!
> 
> Thank you for letting me get all that off me chest - I have been tempted so many times this month to throw in the towel, but I have come too far to do that, so tomorrow morning is MAY 1st - I am counting my blessings, erasing the past and my mistakes and moving into a new month with a new attitude.
> 
> Here's to May - it's going to be a better month!



Tammy, my best friend called me the other day to say a tornado went through Palmyra again!!!  I told her that town is jinxed with tornado's.  Hang in there better days are ahead. 



Sandi said:


> Yes, here's to May!  May it bring us the strength and encouragement we need to do what is best for ourselves.







Fall1 said:


> On the bad side of things...our house sale fell through last night, BUT on the good side of things....
> I'm really excited today!! The pair of jean I put on this morning were really too big, so I pulled out a pair that are 2 sizes down that haven't fit in at least a year and a half to see how far off I am from them fitting and.....THEY FIT!!!! I am so excited!!! Wore them all day!



Sorry about the house, but kuddos to smaller jeans .


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Fall1 said:


> I always eat my weekly points, usually on pizza, ice cream or a beer



Thanks Fall1 !


----------



## dthogue

cepmom said:


> hang in there Tammy! I'm sorry about your foot fracture! that stinks. I had a probelm with plantar fascitis a couple years ago and had to stop working out for a bit too. I felt lost and went through the same thing with the self sabotage The only thing I can say is do not throw in the towel!! Just do the best you can. Can you do some other kind of exercise, maybe yoga or some resistance exercises so at least you're doing something but still allowing the foot to heal?



I've had plantar fascitis too - terrible pain too!  I'm going to try swimming, water jogging and water aerobics - love the pool!!  I was thinking about yoga - what is the difference between yoga and pilates?  Anyone know?



Sandi said:


> Yes, here's to May!  May it bring us the strength and encouragement we need to do what is best for ourselves.



amen sister!



Fall1 said:


> On the bad side of things...our house sale fell through last night, BUT on the good side of things....
> I'm really excited today!! The pair of jean I put on this morning were really too big, so I pulled out a pair that are 2 sizes down that haven't fit in at least a year and a half to see how far off I am from them fitting and.....THEY FIT!!!! I am so excited!!! Wore them all day!



sorry about the house - congrats on the jeans!



sjms71 said:


> Tammy, my best friend called me the other day to say a tornado went through Palmyra again!!!  I told her that town is jinxed with tornado's.  Hang in there better days are ahead.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Between the sinkholes and the tornados, I feel like I am going to be blown away or swallowed up by the ground - not sure which is worse


----------



## Sandi

Fall1 said:


> On the bad side of things...our house sale fell through last night, BUT on the good side of things....
> I'm really excited today!! The pair of jean I put on this morning were really too big, so I pulled out a pair that are 2 sizes down that haven't fit in at least a year and a half to see how far off I am from them fitting and.....THEY FIT!!!! I am so excited!!! Wore them all day!



Isn't that the best feeling in the world?!  Congratulations.  That is an NSV that is better than a number.



Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Sorry to hear about your house situation but so happy that you got those jeans on!  Congrats!!
> 
> *Question*-do you all use all of your weekly points?  I haven't used any so far (I just started the plan on Wednesday) but I have eaten all of today's points and I am dying for some chocolate.  Would you use your weekly points or just suck it up??  thanks!!!



I use my weekly points and often have to dip into my activity points, too.  If I really needed some chocolate, I'd get the chocolate and slowly enjoy it.


----------



## mommykds

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> *Question*-do you all use all of your weekly points?  I haven't used any so far (I just started the plan on Wednesday) but I have eaten all of today's points and I am dying for some chocolate.  Would you use your weekly points or just suck it up??  thanks!!!



Some weeks I do & some I do not...I do find I lose alittle more when I do not use them.  However since this is a life style change we all need to have a treat once in awhile so as not to feel deprived.  So if you are craving chocolate have some & just count it..don't deprive yourself..enjoy & savor your chocolate...yum.  

I like the dove dark chocolate peices..portion control & lots of flavor.  Good luck.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Sorry to hear about your house situation but so happy that you got those jeans on!  Congrats!!
> 
> *Question*-do you all use all of your weekly points?  I haven't used any so far (I just started the plan on Wednesday) but I have eaten all of today's points and I am dying for some chocolate.  Would you use your weekly points or just suck it up??  thanks!!!



When I first joined WW, I was afraid to used them because I thought I might not lose any weight.  I joined in September and it took until sometime in January to actually use all of them.  Now, I use every single one and sometimes, I use a few that I dont have!      I cant get through my week now without them and I probably use most of them on chocolate.


----------



## DVCBELLE

I weighed in today and was up .4 - I am so bummed b/c I only needed to lose .6 to hit my first 10 pounds!  But it is that time of the month so I guess there really is nothing I can do about it.  I stayed on plan.  Hopefully I will easily lose it this week once my period is over!


----------



## Sandi

DVCBELLE said:


> I weighed in today and was up .4 - I am so bummed b/c I only needed to lose .6 to hit my first 10 pounds!  But it is that time of the month so I guess there really is nothing I can do about it.  I stayed on plan.  Hopefully I will easily lose it this week once my period is over!



Don't get down on yourself.  It will show up on the scales later.  The important thing is to keep being good to yourself by following the plan.  Here's a hug to keep you going.


----------



## bigsis1970

Weighed in on Saturday -- Lost 1.6 making my total in 5 weeks 5.5 !!!! I am super excited to have hit my first 5 lbs..


----------



## DWGal210

Congrats to all on their losses - that's great!!! And welcome to the new folks 

I was down another lb this week - so 15 total!!!  So pumped!!  I am wearing jeans today that I should probably now get rid of - too big!! 

I was surprised at the loss since I used ALL of my points this week, daily & weekly.  I'm getting my monthly visitor & I'm usually ravenous that week before.

Everyone have a great day!!!

- Katie


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Mommykds & CdnBuzzFan (and everyone else)-Thank you for the encouragement!

Congrats to everyone who had a loss this week. 

DVCBELLE-Sorry your weigh in wasn't what you had wanted but when TOM is around there is not much you can do.  I literally gain 5lbs that week every month. I think I will take a pass at the scale that week!  I am sure next week you will be well rewarded !!!!


Have a great week everyone!!!!


----------



## robinb

Hi guys!  I did OK (for me ) over the weekend.  I still have some weekly points left over plus 9 AP points I have not eaten.  That includes a 31 point Amazing Race Swiss dinner last night with raclette and chocolate fondue.  I finished W3 on the C25K program and now onto Week 4 today.  Wish me luck.

I just measured myself and entered it into my tracker.  I didn't measure last month, so I looked at the difference from 3/3 - 5/1.  I lost NO weight.  I weigh the same as I did 2 months ago.  BIG bummer!  However (and THIS is why I measure) I lost fractions of inches off of everything for a total of 2.88 inches lost.  Three cheers for NSVs!


----------



## sjms71

bigsis1970 said:


> Weighed in on Saturday -- Lost 1.6 making my total in 5 weeks 5.5 !!!! I am super excited to have hit my first 5 lbs..





DWGal210 said:


> Congrats to all on their losses - that's great!!! And welcome to the new folks
> 
> I was down another lb this week - so 15 total!!!  So pumped!!  I am wearing jeans today that I should probably now get rid of - too big!!
> 
> I was surprised at the loss since I used ALL of my points this week, daily & weekly.  I'm getting my monthly visitor & I'm usually ravenous that week before.
> 
> Everyone have a great day!!!
> 
> - Katie





robinb said:


> Hi guys!  I did OK (for me ) over the weekend.  I still have some weekly points left over plus 9 AP points I have not eaten.  That includes a 31 point Amazing Race Swiss dinner last night with raclette and chocolate fondue.  I finished W3 on the C25K program and now onto Week 4 today.  Wish me luck.
> 
> I just measured myself and entered it into my tracker.  I didn't measure last month, so I looked at the difference from 3/3 - 5/1.  I lost NO weight.  I weigh the same as I did 2 months ago.  BIG bummer!  However (and THIS is why I measure) I lost fractions of inches off of everything for a total of 2.88 inches lost.  Three cheers for NSVs!



Way to go to all of you !


----------



## robinb

Twingle said:


> I lost 2.0 this week!  I was shocked at having another 2 lb week, that's simply not the way I've lost since I've been on program.  But, I earned my keychain and my 16 week charm (although I've been on program since December, I just now managed to actually attend 16 meetings) so that was really, really awesome.
> 
> Also, wanted to share that I made one of the WW Walk It T-shirts, mine is pink and says "I Walk to Remember to Take Care of Me".  It's something I still struggle with, remembering that I am worth the good food, the time to exercise and the investment in my health.


Congratulations on your loss and I LOVE your idea for the t-shirt!  



dthogue said:


> Ok, I am ready for the month of April to be OVER!!!
> 
> This month has been a total bust for me:
> 
> * I fracture the outside bone in my foot last Saturday - can't exercise, no running for 6-8 weeks (I am so upset over this - I was doing so good with my training), this injury has sent me into a eating frenzy
> 
> *I weigh 2.2 pounds more today than April 1st - have played with the same 5 pounds all month - up and down
> 
> *Did not have one week were I was on program - some good days, but more bad days eating too much.  I am an all or nothing type person - once I go off track, I stay off track the rest of the day - self sabotage at its best.
> 
> *and entirely too much rain - not mention the small tornado that went through our town on Thursday (scary for us, I can't imagine what it was like in Alabama - praying for them).
> 
> One good thing was that I was able to get back to my normal meeting this morning, which seemed to help me for a bit - but then went to a picnic this afternoon and indulged too much once again!!!
> 
> Thank you for letting me get all that off me chest - I have been tempted so many times this month to throw in the towel, but I have come too far to do that, so tomorrow morning is MAY 1st - I am counting my blessings, erasing the past and my mistakes and moving into a new month with a new attitude.
> 
> Here's to May - it's going to be a better month!


I feel for you.  I am UP in April too having traded the same 2-3 pounds all month and I am soooo looking forward to May.  Sometimes I see this thread on my UserCP and skip it because I start to feel guilty that I am not doing the program 100%.  BUT ... I always feel better after reading and writing here.  I hope your foot feels better soon!



DVCBELLE said:


> Last night I went out with some friends  - one who does WW but not good at staying on plan. And one who is a lifetime member but has gained her weight back and is rejoining on Monday - we have decided to buddy up and train for a 1/2 marathon in the fall and if all goes well do the princess next year!!  I am excited to have them to do this with!  I think some of our other friends will join in too so I think that will be a great motivator to get moving!!!!


That sounds great!  I wish I had someone to train with and online people are just not the same as people you can actually meet up with.



Fall1 said:


> On the bad side of things...our house sale fell through last night, BUT on the good side of things....
> I'm really excited today!! The pair of jean I put on this morning were really too big, so I pulled out a pair that are 2 sizes down that haven't fit in at least a year and a half to see how far off I am from them fitting and.....THEY FIT!!!! I am so excited!!! Wore them all day!


Yay for jeans that fit!


----------



## robinb

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> *Question*-do you all use all of your weekly points?  I haven't used any so far (I just started the plan on Wednesday) but I have eaten all of today's points and I am dying for some chocolate.  Would you use your weekly points or just suck it up??  thanks!!!


There is no "sucking it up" in this situation.  Your weekly points are PART of the program.  They ARE NOT "extras".  My leader just went over this at my meeting on Friday and she used a really good analogy ... but I can't remember it!  She short answer is that the program is designed around eating your weeklies along with your dailies.  If you have unused weekly points, then go ahead and enjoy that chocolate, glass of wine, beer, extra helping, etc.  I think they are there in one lump sum so you can use them when you need them instead of just adding 7 points to every day.  Another reason is that some people will stall if they eat the same number of points every day.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> *Question*-do you all use all of your weekly points?  I haven't used any so far (I just started the plan on Wednesday) but I have eaten all of today's points and I am dying for some chocolate.  Would you use your weekly points or just suck it up??  thanks!!!



I've been doing WW for 14 weeks and haven't ever used all of my Weekly points...usually end up using half.  I, too, have noticed I don't lose as much weight the more of them I use, but it also depends on _what_ I ate that week.  I agree...the plan is a lifestyle, so do use the points if you need and want them!  I crave ice cream and usually use 3 pts on no-sugar-added ice cream sandwiches for evening dessert.





bigsis1970 said:


> Weighed in on Saturday -- Lost 1.6 making my total in 5 weeks 5.5 !!!! I am super excited to have hit my first 5 lbs..



Fantastic!!  





DWGal210 said:


> I was down another lb this week - so 15 total!!!  So pumped!!  I am wearing jeans today that I should probably now get rid of - too big!!



That's awesome!!  Love that feeling!  I went to Goodwill and got two new pair of jeans in the last two weeks...found good Levi's too!  I didn't want to be new jeans if I'm not done losing weight and only be able to wear them -- and look nice -- for only a couple months. 





robinb said:


> I just measured myself and entered it into my tracker.  I didn't measure last month, so I looked at the difference from 3/3 - 5/1.  I lost NO weight.  I weigh the same as I did 2 months ago.  BIG bummer!  However (and THIS is why I measure) I lost fractions of inches off of everything for a total of 2.88 inches lost.  Three cheers for NSVs!



Congrats!!  The longer I'm on WW, the more NSVs become important to me.  Good for you! 


Have a wonderful week, everyone!


----------



## mrzrich

Hey guys my computer is fixed.  Got a lot of catching up to do!  I struggled at a birthday party this weekend.  Couldn't keep the chicken wings out of my mouth.


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> Hey guys my computer is fixed.  Got a lot of catching up to do!  I struggled at a birthday party this weekend.  Couldn't keep the chicken wings out of my mouth.



Don't you hate it when the wings fly right into your mouth!?!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Don't you hate it when the wings fly right into your mouth!?!



Ok, read your reply before I read what you quoted.  I was like yeah I hate when bugs fly into my mouth too , .


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Ok, read your reply before I read what you quoted.  I was like yeah I hate when bugs fly into my mouth too , .



That's funny.  When I read mrzrich's post about the wings, I was seeing that commercial for the antacid (I think) where the spaghetti starts whipping the woman who is trying to eat it.

Bugs are worse though.  That only happens when I'm biking.


----------



## Fall1

Back from my wi tonight, down 1.4, so I'm down 10.4 lbs over my first 5 weeks!!  Yay!


----------



## DVCBELLE

Congrats to everyone who lost today!!

Thanks for all the support on my gain!  I was disappointed but my DH was really supportive of me today and told me not to worry about it.  He also made a point later in the day to tell me how he can see a difference and I shouldn't be discouraged...that really helped pick me up!!


----------



## dthogue

DVCBELLE said:


> Congrats to everyone who lost today!!
> 
> Thanks for all the support on my gain!  I was disappointed but my DH was really supportive of me today and told me not to worry about it.  He also made a point later in the day to tell me how he can see a difference and I shouldn't be discouraged...that really helped pick me up!!



Sorry about your gain - I know the pain - that was sweet of your DH - a kind word makes all the difference!


----------



## dthogue

Did anyone watch the O'bama interview on Oprah yesterday?  They talked about the civil rights movement and the mantra "Eyes on the Prize" - I thought would be a great mantra for those of us trying to lose weight - when the going gets tough and you have to decide what to put in your mouth - keep thinking 'Eyes on the Prize" - your good health and weight loss - maybe it will help you make a better decision.

I know runners use mantra when they run and feel like they can't go any further, they repeat their mantra over and over - it really helps to get you through - give it a try!!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## dthogue

mrzrich said:


> Hey guys my computer is fixed.  Got a lot of catching up to do!  I struggled at a birthday party this weekend.  Couldn't keep the chicken wings out of my mouth.



I have the same problem with the peanut butter jar, it just flies out of the pantry, onto a spoon and into my mouth


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

*dthogue*-funny you are talking about mantras.  My dad always said to me -that I had to "keep my eye on the prize" (I think Martin Luther King first said this in the 60's-my dad's generation).  And, I always use that.  But, I also use two others:
"if its to be its up to me"  and
"Every day in every way I get better and better"

Sounds stupid but they actually help me keep going.  Does anyone use any others???


----------



## mommykds

Sandi said:


> Don't you hate it when the wings fly right into your mouth!?!


----------



## mommykds

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> *dthogue*-funny you are talking about mantras.  My dad always said to me -that I had to "keep my eye on the prize" (I think Martin Luther King first said this in the 60's-my dad's generation).  And, I always use that.  But, I also use two others:
> "if its to be its up to me"  and
> "Every day in every way I get better and better"
> 
> Sounds stupid but they actually help me keep going.  Does anyone use any others???


Not stupid at all!   I think it's very helpful to keep saying postive things to yourself. 

I don't have a mantra per se, but when I feel myself slipping I repeat to myself, "Focus, Discipline, Strength."   Don't know why....I know I can be undiscplined & lazy if given the chance & slip back into unhealthy eating habits.  I do not want to loose my focus....good health!   Oh & what about "Yes we can!"


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Ok, today is my first weigh in and I am freaking out.  It is three hours from now.  Yesterday my weight was 304lbs.  Today, of course, I weighed 305lbs.  The humidity kicked in yesterday and my body sucks in the water weight like a sponge.

My starting weight was 309lbs so even with my weight from yesterday I only lost about 5lbs this week.  Not to complain but at my weight I should have lost a lot more.  On the old WW program I normally would lose 9lbs the first week.  So, I am feeling discouraged.

Are my expectations completely out of line?  Are all of you feeling the same way with the new program (slower weight loss)?  Am I totally out of line on this issue?

Any and all feed back would be appreciated.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## sjms71

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Ok, today is my first weigh in and I am freaking out.  It is three hours from now.  Yesterday my weight was 304lbs.  Today, of course, I weighed 305lbs.  The humidity kicked in yesterday and my body sucks in the water weight like a sponge.
> 
> My starting weight was 309lbs so even with my weight from yesterday I only lost about 5lbs this week.  Not to complain but at my weight I should have lost a lot more.  On the old WW program I normally would lose 9lbs the first week.  So, I am feeling discouraged.
> 
> Are my expectations completely out of line?  Are all of you feeling the same way with the new program (slower weight loss)?  Am I totally out of line on this issue?
> 
> Any and all feed back would be appreciated.  Thanks so much!!!



5Lbs is GREAT!!!!! Maybe in the past you have loss nearly 10lbs the first week but there are soooo many factors that make our weight fluctuate.  Like you said humidity, being a woman, age, stress just to name a few.  Setting goals for ourselves is great but try to set a goal that is one that you know is very realistic even if it's lower than your brain says you should be or it will set us up for disappointment and we then get discouraged.  As for the new program it's hard to say.  Keep at it all the numbers with a - in front add up.  All I can say is WW is a program you can live with for the rest of your life so keep at it .


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

sjms71 said:


> 5Lbs is GREAT!!!!! Maybe in the past you have loss nearly 10lbs the first week but there are soooo many factors that make our weight fluctuate.  Like you said humidity, being a woman, age, stress just to name a few.  Setting goals for ourselves is great but try to set a goal that is one that you know is very realistic even if it's lower than your brain says you should be or it will set us up for disappointment and we then get discouraged.  As for the new program it's hard to say.  Keep at it all the numbers with a - in front add up.  All I can say is WW is a program you can live with for the rest of your life so keep at it .



Thank you for the encouragment.  I really appreciate it.  I guess I have to adjust my mind set a little.


----------



## sjms71

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Thank you for the encouragment.  I really appreciate it.  I guess I have to adjust my mind set a little.



I have said this a 100 times, weight loss is mostly mental.  If you can conquer that then that is one of the biggest victories in getting the weight off. You can do it don't beat yourself up over it.  5lbs is great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sjms71

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Thank you for the encouragment.  I really appreciate it.  I guess I have to adjust my mind set a little.



OH, BTW your blog is awesome!!  What a great way to say what you are feeling.


----------



## DWGal210

Congrats on the 5 lb loss, Alice!!!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

DWGal210 said:


> Congrats on the 5 lb loss, Alice!!!! That's awesome!!!



Thank you!!!  I just got back from my weigh in and the official scale is nicer than my scale is, so maybe I need to stop weighing myself at home.
Thank you every one for being so supportive to me this week.  It really helped so much!!!


----------



## sjms71

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Thank you!!!  I just got back from my weigh in and the official scale is nicer than my scale is, so maybe I need to stop weighing myself at home.
> Thank you every one for being so supportive to me this week.  It really helped so much!!!




See, Way to go


----------



## Fall1

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Thank you!!!  I just got back from my weigh in and the official scale is nicer than my scale is, so maybe I need to stop weighing myself at home.
> Thank you every one for being so supportive to me this week.  It really helped so much!!!



Woo Hoo - congrats!!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Sandi

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Thank you!!!  I just got back from my weigh in and the official scale is nicer than my scale is, so maybe I need to stop weighing myself at home.
> Thank you every one for being so supportive to me this week.  It really helped so much!!!



Congratulations on your loss.  What was the "official" number?  I, too, am addicted to weighing myself every morning.  I just can't help myself.


----------



## Sandi

I'm just back from my WW meeting and I was down 1.0 for the WI.  Yea!  I needed that after the last couple weeks of gains.  I'm still 5 pounds from goal, but getting closer.  In fact, the WW receptionist suggested that I talk to my doctor about getting a note for a higher goal weight than what is on the WW chart.  She knows I've been playing with this same 3 pounds for 3 months and knows how frustrated I've been getting.  I have a physical scheduled later this month, so I'm going to talk to my doc about that.  I think she'll give me a note.  It would only be 3 pounds above the top range for WW.  What do you guys think about that?  Am I throwing it in too soon?  (I've been at it this time for a little more than a year.  I got lifetime about 10 years ago after losing 40 pounds and have been on and off WW since.  This time I've lost 32 pounds so far.  My plan is to never be "off" WW again!)

This week's meeting focus was on eating out.  Heck, I think if I got rid of all of the food at home and just ate out, I'd do better.  It's the night time munching and weekend grazing that I find most challenging.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> I'm just back from my WW meeting and I was down 1.0 for the WI.  Yea!  I needed that after the last couple weeks of gains.  I'm still 5 pounds from goal, but getting closer.  In fact, the WW receptionist suggested that I talk to my doctor about getting a note for a higher goal weight than what is on the WW chart.  She knows I've been playing with this same 3 pounds for 3 months and knows how frustrated I've been getting.  I have a physical scheduled later this month, so I'm going to talk to my doc about that.  I think she'll give me a note.  It would only be 3 pounds above the top range for WW.  What do you guys think about that?  Am I throwing it in too soon?  (I've been at it this time for a little more than a year.  I got lifetime about 10 years ago after losing 40 pounds and have been on and off WW since.  This time I've lost 32 pounds so far.  My plan is to never be "off" WW again!)
> 
> This week's meeting focus was on eating out.  Heck, I think if I got rid of all of the food at home and just ate out, I'd do better.  It's the night time munching and weekend grazing that I find most challenging.



First of all Congrats on your loss this week girl!!  


 Sandi, I too have been thinking about this too.  I am going to give it a little more time.   I have been stuck before but not like this.  I think my body is 100% happy where I am.  And I am happy about my weight the last 10 is just to make lifetime not about the number.  Anyway, as long as you are happy with where you are I say it is something to consider.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Sandi-my official number was 5lbs down.

Congrats on 1lbs down!!!  Personally, if it were me, I would get the note from the doctor.  If you want to keep working on getting that 3lbs down it might come off easier once you aren't so worried about getting to goal.  I know I stress out so much that my body produces enough cortisol and adrenaline that it keeps me from getting the weight off.  But, that is just me.  You need to do what is right for you!!!  Congrats though!!


----------



## mommykds

I had a Big Mac Attack at lunch time...Just could not shake the craving.  I considered going out to get a Big Mac snack wrap which is lower than a real Big Mac.  However I decided to make my own.  I cooked up some cut onions & added a Boca patty until cooked through.  I cut the patty in half.  Put it inside a low carb whole wheat tortilla.  Added lettuce, pickles, & 2 Tbs of fat free thousand island dressing.  It was pretty good & satisfied my craving.


----------



## mommykds

Sandi,
Yay for a loss!

I think you are doing the right thing by asking the Dr.  It is only 3 lbs after all.  Sometimes our body is just right at a certain weight even if it is alittle higher than the charts say.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

mommykds said:


> I had a Big Mac Attack at lunch time...Just could not shake the craving.  I considered going out to get a Big Mac snack wrap which is lower than a real Big Mac.  However I decided to make my own.  I cooked up some cut onions & added a Boca patty until cooked through.  I cut the patty in half.  Put it inside a low carb whole wheat tortilla.  Added lettuce, pickles, & 2 Tbs of fat free thousand island dressing.  It was pretty good & satisfied my craving.



That sounds so good.  Now I am hungry-lol!


----------



## DVCBELLE

mommykds said:


> I had a Big Mac Attack at lunch time...Just could not shake the craving.  I considered going out to get a Big Mac snack wrap which is lower than a real Big Mac.  However I decided to make my own.  I cooked up some cut onions & added a Boca patty until cooked through.  I cut the patty in half.  Put it inside a low carb whole wheat tortilla.  Added lettuce, pickles, & 2 Tbs of fat free thousand island dressing.  It was pretty good & satisfied my craving.


So funny - I had one today too!!  I went for the wrap...less points and satisfied my craving!!!

Congrats to Sandi and Alice on the weight losses this week!!

Sandi - I would get the note.  If you are happy where you are - then I think you should stop frustrating yourself!!


----------



## sjms71

mommykds said:


> I had a Big Mac Attack at lunch time...Just could not shake the craving.  I considered going out to get a Big Mac snack wrap which is lower than a real Big Mac.  However I decided to make my own.  I cooked up some cut onions & added a Boca patty until cooked through.  I cut the patty in half.  Put it inside a low carb whole wheat tortilla.  Added lettuce, pickles, & 2 Tbs of fat free thousand island dressing.  It was pretty good & satisfied my craving.



What a great idea, ff thousand island added to the shopping list, thx.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I'm down 0.1 today!  I just ate two Oreo Cakesters !

DS is taking me to the Keg for steak on the weekend.  I phoned ahead and they'll let me order the 6oz steak off the kids menu!  Their regular steaks weigh from 8oz to 16oz and that too much meat for me.  I'm not good at cutting it in half and bringing it home for the next day because I just pick at it until its gone.  Hopefully, ordering the kids steak will turn out to be the best choice.

Congratulations to the rest of you on your losses.  

*Sandi*:  I agree with the rest of the gang.  Get the drs note, get to Lifetime and enjoy that for a while.  If you want, lose a few more pounds later.  Becoming Lifetime may give you a boost!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm down 0.1 today!  I just ate two Oreo Cakesters !
> 
> DS is taking me to the Keg for steak on the weekend.  I phoned ahead and they'll let me order the 6oz steak off the kids menu!  Their regular steaks weigh from 8oz to 16oz and that too much meat for me.  I'm not good at cutting it in half and bringing it home for the next day because I just pick at it until its gone.  Hopefully, ordering the kids steak will turn out to be the best choice.
> 
> Congratulations to the rest of you on your losses.
> 
> *Sandi*:  I agree with the rest of the gang.  Get the drs note, get to Lifetime and enjoy that for a while.  If you want, lose a few more pounds later.  Becoming Lifetime may give you a boost!



Ordering that steak from the kids menu is such a great idea!!!! You are making me hungry for cakesters
Congrats on your weight loss!!

I have quick* question *about the program, if you all don't mind.  The 49 weekly points...is that a fixed number or does that also vary like the daily points do?  My meeting is so big that I didn't get a chance to ask my leader any questions today.  Thanks!


----------



## sjms71

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Ordering that steak from the kids menu is such a great idea!!!! You are making me hungry for cakesters
> Congrats on your weight loss!!
> 
> I have quick* question *about the program, if you all don't mind.  The 49 weekly points...is that a fixed number or does that also vary like the daily points do?  My meeting is so big that I didn't get a chance to ask my leader any questions today.  Thanks!



49 weeklies don't change they are a fixed number.  Use them or lose them, they don't carryover.  They reset on your weigh in day.


----------



## cepmom

hi all
just checking in...went to the Dr again today to follow up on my shoulder and leg pain and discovered that in addition to the broken wrist I also have a small fracture in my fibula. Again, I am grateful my injuries weren't worse, but I am feeling down about this new finding. I was hoping to get back to walking but now I can't. And we're going to Disney in 2 weeks so I may need to look in to a ECV or wheelchair to use while we're there  

ok...enough of my pity party! I hope everyone else is having a good week! congrats to the losers and welcome to the new members!!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm down 0.1 today!  I just ate two Oreo Cakesters !
> 
> DS is taking me to the Keg for steak on the weekend.  I phoned ahead and they'll let me order the 6oz steak off the kids menu!  Their regular steaks weigh from 8oz to 16oz and that too much meat for me.  I'm not good at cutting it in half and bringing it home for the next day because I just pick at it until its gone.  Hopefully, ordering the kids steak will turn out to be the best choice.
> 
> Congratulations to the rest of you on your losses.
> 
> *Sandi*:  I agree with the rest of the gang.  Get the drs note, get to Lifetime and enjoy that for a while.  If you want, lose a few more pounds later.  Becoming Lifetime may give you a boost!



Good job on your loss Jessie.  As I've mentioned before, I'm jealous that your scales measure to one tenth!  The 6oz steak will be perfect for you.  I got a 6oz sirloin at Max & Erma's over the weekend and it was just right.  

*Thanks to all of you *for the comments on the drs note idea.   My appointment is on May 26, so I'll see where I'm at then, but it is definitely on my list of things to discuss with her.  On top of just being frustrated with the number and quite happy with my size, I would like to save the weekly WW fee money!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> *Thanks to all of you *for the comments on the drs note idea.   My appointment is on May 26, so I'll see where I'm at then, but it is definitely on my list of things to discuss with her.  On top of just being frustrated with the number and quite happy with my size, I would like to save the weekly WW fee money!



Oh, yah!  I had forgotten about that!  
Saving the weekly fee is definitely an added bonus to becoming Lifetime!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

sjms71 said:


> 49 weeklies don't change they are a fixed number.  Use them or lose them, they don't carryover.  They reset on your weigh in day.



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

cepmom said:


> hi all
> just checking in...went to the Dr again today to follow up on my shoulder and leg pain and discovered that in addition to the broken wrist I also have a small fracture in my fibula. Again, I am grateful my injuries weren't worse, but I am feeling down about this new finding. I was hoping to get back to walking but now I can't. And we're going to Disney in 2 weeks so I may need to look in to a ECV or wheelchair to use while we're there
> 
> ok...enough of my pity party! I hope everyone else is having a good week! congrats to the losers and welcome to the new members!!



Sorry you are having a tough time of it.  Sending you pixie dust.  Feel better soon!!!


----------



## Sandi

cepmom said:


> hi all
> just checking in...went to the Dr again today to follow up on my shoulder and leg pain and discovered that in addition to the broken wrist I also have a small fracture in my fibula. Again, I am grateful my injuries weren't worse, but I am feeling down about this new finding. I was hoping to get back to walking but now I can't. And we're going to Disney in 2 weeks so I may need to look in to a ECV or wheelchair to use while we're there
> 
> ok...enough of my pity party! I hope everyone else is having a good week! congrats to the losers and welcome to the new members!!



I'm sorry about your news.  What did the doc say about your leg fracture?  Do you have to stay completely off it for awhile or what?  I would be bummed, too, so I can sure see where you're coming from.  At least you know WDW is about the best place in the world to be if you have a physical limitation.  So, that's the silver lining I have for you.

Maybe you could do like Dory and . . .  just keep swimming!


----------



## mrzrich

Home from WI.  Up 1.4 this week, but totally expected it to be more.  (Remember the flying wings?)  

I'll be in WDW this weekend for Mother's Day Tea at the GF.  Can't wait!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Up 1.4 this week, but totally expected it to be more.  (Remember the flying wings?)
> 
> I'll be in WDW this weekend for Mother's Day Tea at the GF.  Can't wait!



Sorry to hear that you're up but at least you know why.  And...I'm jealous of your trip to WDW!  But, I guess I shouldn't complain about not going as often as most people seem to.  Originally, our first trip was supposed to be the one and only trip of a lifetime but we ended up going back twice more.  I'm hoping for a fourth trip in 2013.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cepmom said:


> hi all
> just checking in...went to the Dr again today to follow up on my shoulder and leg pain and discovered that in addition to the broken wrist I also have a small fracture in my fibula. Again, I am grateful my injuries weren't worse, but I am feeling down about this new finding. I was hoping to get back to walking but now I can't. And we're going to Disney in 2 weeks so I may need to look in to a ECV or wheelchair to use while we're there
> 
> ok...enough of my pity party! I hope everyone else is having a good week! congrats to the losers and welcome to the new members!!



Oh dear!  Its good that this was discovered now but hopefully, there will be no more surprises.    I hope you can make any arrangements you need to in order to have a wonderful trip to Disney!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

We haven't seen any before and after pics lately.  Anyone willing to post???


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> hi all
> just checking in...went to the Dr again today to follow up on my shoulder and leg pain and discovered that in addition to the broken wrist I also have a small fracture in my fibula. Again, I am grateful my injuries weren't worse, but I am feeling down about this new finding. I was hoping to get back to walking but now I can't. And we're going to Disney in 2 weeks so I may need to look in to a ECV or wheelchair to use while we're there
> 
> ok...enough of my pity party! I hope everyone else is having a good week! congrats to the losers and welcome to the new members!!



 feel better, keep us posted on how you are healing.



mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Up 1.4 this week, but totally expected it to be more.  (Remember the flying wings?)
> 
> I'll be in WDW this weekend for Mother's Day Tea at the GF.  Can't wait!



Sorry you are up, dang those flying wings.  Have a great time this weekend, what a fun mother's day.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> We haven't seen any before and after pics lately.  Anyone willing to post???


that sounds like a great idea, I want to see too.


----------



## NC State

Another 1.4 lbs gone this week!  For a total of 16 lbs.  It feels so good!  Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## Disneycrazedmomof2

Hello everyone!  I'm a newbie to this thread (and the boards actually).  Just wanted to introduce myself.  I'm a mom of 2 DDs, 7 & 3.  Taking our first trip to WDW in September.  I'm hoping to have about 65-70 lbs gone by then.  I'm already down 40.     Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> Another 1.4 lbs gone this week!  For a total of 16 lbs.  It feels so good!  Keep up the good work everyone.



That's great.  Congratulations and good work.



Disneycrazedmomof2 said:


> Hello everyone!  I'm a newbie to this thread (and the boards actually).  Just wanted to introduce myself.  I'm a mom of 2 DDs, 7 & 3.  Taking our first trip to WDW in September.  I'm hoping to have about 65-70 lbs gone by then.  I'm already down 40.     Nice to meet all of you!



Welcome to the thread and to the boards.    It's great to have a Disney trip planned to keep you focused on eating healthy and getting in good shape for the miles you'll be walking.  Sounds like you're well on your way.  I look forward to hearing your advice, too!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Sandi said:


> I'm just back from my WW meeting and I was down 1.0 for the WI.  Yea!  I needed that after the last couple weeks of gains.  I'm still 5 pounds from goal, but getting closer.  In fact, the WW receptionist suggested that I talk to my doctor about getting a note for a higher goal weight than what is on the WW chart.  She knows I've been playing with this same 3 pounds for 3 months and knows how frustrated I've been getting.



I SO admire you for sticking with WW while working on those same poundls for three months!! I'm not sure I'd have that much willpower.  Actually, I _know_ I wouldn't!

Agreed...ask for a doctor's note.  If you're healthy, happy and satisfied, that's wonderful!




Disneycrazedmomof2 said:


> Hello everyone!  I'm a newbie to this thread (and the boards actually).  Just wanted to introduce myself.  I'm a mom of 2 DDs, 7 & 3.  Taking our first trip to WDW in September.  I'm hoping to have about 65-70 lbs gone by then.  I'm already down 40.     Nice to meet all of you!



Welcome!  And CONGRATULATIONS on your weight loss!!   That's fantastic!  AND congrats on your upcoming trip -- I'm jealous!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Disneycrazedmomof2 said:


> Hello everyone!  I'm a newbie to this thread (and the boards actually).  Just wanted to introduce myself.  I'm a mom of 2 DDs, 7 & 3.  Taking our first trip to WDW in September.  I'm hoping to have about 65-70 lbs gone by then.  I'm already down 40.     Nice to meet all of you!



Welcome!!!  Congrats on already lossing 40lbs.  A trip to Disney in September is excellent motivation!!  So glad you are joining us.


----------



## NC State

Help...I left my breakfast at home this morning and had to stop at McD. Can someone tell me how many points is the Egg McMuffin?  I'm thinking 9 pts.


----------



## NC State

Disneycrazedmomof2 said:


> Hello everyone!  I'm a newbie to this thread (and the boards actually).  Just wanted to introduce myself.  I'm a mom of 2 DDs, 7 & 3.  Taking our first trip to WDW in September.  I'm hoping to have about 65-70 lbs gone by then.  I'm already down 40.     Nice to meet all of you!



You sound like me. Before I started my journey my goal was to lose 65 before my Sept trip.  I have lost 16 so far and it feels great.  Welcome to the board, you will get plenty of support here.


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> Help...I left my breakfast at home this morning and had to stop at McD. Can someone tell me how many points is the Egg McMuffin?  I'm thinking 9 pts.



8pts


----------



## sjms71

Disneycrazedmomof2 said:


> Hello everyone!  I'm a newbie to this thread (and the boards actually).  Just wanted to introduce myself.  I'm a mom of 2 DDs, 7 & 3.  Taking our first trip to WDW in September.  I'm hoping to have about 65-70 lbs gone by then.  I'm already down 40.     Nice to meet all of you!



Welcome!!!  Great job on losing 40 lbs!!


----------



## NC State

Thanks Stephanie! I guess I need to leave my dining out book in my car.  I'll try to leave a post-it note on my forhead.  Have a great WW day!
-Stephanie


----------



## mommykds

Good morning!  Weighed in & I am down 3lbs this week!   So happy since I lost .5lb last week.  I seem to do that, a small loss one week & a larger one the next week.    I still have far to go though.  Hoping to be "photo ready" (where I don't hate looking at a picture of myself) by August when we go to WDW. 

Good luck all!

By the way, my DH wants to take me out for Mother's Day.  I really want to go somewhere I can stay OP.  What are you all doing?  Any suggestions? (no seafood) Thanks!


Disneycrazedmomof2,
Welcome & congrats on 40lbs so far!!!!


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> I'm just back from my WW meeting and I was down 1.0 for the WI.  Yea!  I needed that after the last couple weeks of gains.  I'm still 5 pounds from goal, but getting closer.  In fact, the WW receptionist suggested that I talk to my doctor about getting a note for a higher goal weight than what is on the WW chart.


I thought that we could pretty much set our own goal weight.  I guess I'm wrong.  Are you at a "normal" BMI?  If so, I would go ahead and get the doctor's note and set your goal weight.  I guess I would also talk to your leader first and see what that think.  S/he may have you track for her for a couple of weeks to see where you are derailing yourself. 



Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Sandi-my official number was 5lbs down.


Yippie .  My leader would say that you REMOVED 5 lbs because when you LOSE something you look for it .



DVCBELLE said:


> So funny - I had one today too!!  I went for the wrap...less points and satisfied my craving!!!


How many points is a Big Mac Wrap?



cepmom said:


> hi all
> just checking in...went to the Dr again today to follow up on my shoulder and leg pain and discovered that in addition to the broken wrist I also have a small fracture in my fibula. Again, I am grateful my injuries weren't worse, but I am feeling down about this new finding. I was hoping to get back to walking but now I can't. And we're going to Disney in 2 weeks so I may need to look in to a ECV or wheelchair to use while we're there


I would recommend an ECV so you can be more independent.  My mom rented one from off-site which was delivered right to our resort.  It was nice to have the EVC at the resort too and it wasn't too big of a PITB to get int on/off the buses.  It was also a bit cheaper to rent off-site than to just rent when you get to the parks.  

Do you belong to a gym?  Maybe you can start some water-based exercise like water running and water aerobics.  I know that my YMCA offers both.



mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Up 1.4 this week, but totally expected it to be more.  (Remember the flying wings?)
> 
> I'll be in WDW this weekend for Mother's Day Tea at the GF.  Can't wait!


Sorry about your gain .  The Tea sounds LOVELY!  Save your points for cucumber sandwiches and scone


----------



## mommykds

NC State said:


> Another 1.4 lbs gone this week!  For a total of 16 lbs.  It feels so good!  Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

mommykds said:


> Good morning!  Weighed in & I am down 3lbs this week!   So happy since I lost .5lb last week.  I seem to do that, a small loss one week & a larger one the next week.    I still have far to go though.  Hoping to be "photo ready" (where I don't hate looking at a picture of myself) by August when we go to WDW.
> 
> Good luck all!
> 
> By the way, my DH wants to take me out for Mother's Day.  I really want to go somewhere I can stay OP.  What are you all doing?  Any suggestions? (no seafood) Thanks!
> 
> 
> Disneycrazedmomof2,
> Welcome & congrats on 40lbs so far!!!!



congrats for your loss!!!!   Applebees has a WW menu
http://www.applebees.com/Menu_WeightWatchers.aspx

maybe that would help for your mother's day meal. Good luck!!


----------



## MusiqChic99

I had a setback with WW.  I had been having pain and swelling in my stomach.  Honestly when I gained 10lbs in a year without ever changing my eating habits, I wondered if something was up but just thought "ok I'm getting fat".  After 8 long painful months my doctor did surgery.  He exact words were "you are a mess".  I was full of scar tissue and endometriosis.  He removed all of that.

It's been 3 weeks since my surgery. (I started WW 2 months before surgery and lost 4lbs but put it right back on when the swelling got at it's worse and the pain was unbearable.) I feel better then I have in years.  I'm back to eating as I was before and I've lost 6lbs with barely any effort at all.  I know it's water weight and due to the fact that I'm not swelled up looking like Im 5 months preggo anymore but it gives me motivation when I see the scale move....it makes me want to get up and move too!  

I really hope this helps and encourages me to get back on track with weight watchers.  I wanted to lose 20lbs anyway...the 10 I had gained and 10 for good health reasons.  

Now on with the healthy living!  Have a healthy day ladies!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

MusiqChic99 said:


> I had a setback with WW.  I had been having pain and swelling in my stomach.  Honestly when I gained 10lbs in a year without ever changing my eating habits, I wondered if something was up but just thought "ok I'm getting fat".  After 8 long painful months my doctor did surgery.  He exact words were "you are a mess".  I was full of scar tissue and endometriosis.  He removed all of that.
> 
> It's been 3 weeks since my surgery. (I started WW 2 months before surgery and lost 4lbs but put it right back on when the swelling got at it's worse and the pain was unbearable.) I feel better then I have in years.  I'm back to eating as I was before and I've lost 6lbs with barely any effort at all.  I know it's water weight and due to the fact that I'm not swelled up looking like Im 5 months preggo anymore but it gives me motivation when I see the scale move....it makes me want to get up and move too!
> 
> I really hope this helps and encourages me to get back on track with weight watchers.  I wanted to lose 20lbs anyway...the 10 I had gained and 10 for good health reasons.
> 
> Now on with the healthy living!  Have a healthy day ladies!



I am so glad to hear you go the medical help you needed and are now feeling better.  Can I please ask a question?  I sorta suspect I am going through the same thing as you but haven't known what to do about it.  What kind of doctor did you go to in order to get help?  I just don't even know who to ask for help.  My yearlys come back normal but I have an odd swelling in my stomach and it seems connected to my cycle.
Anyway, glad you are ok!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Okay, I'll go first.  

Here's my before.  There aren't very many 'before' pictures of me.  I managed to find half a dozen but most were too embarrassing to post! 

This one is from Aug 2006 so I may have already lost about 12 pounds when this was taken.






[/IMG]


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

And here's my after picture.

It was taken Sept 2010.  That's me next to Pooh and 70lbs gone!  







[/IMG]


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> And here's my after picture.
> 
> It was taken Sept 2010.  That's me next to Pooh and 70lbs gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Oh, Yeah you go girl!!!!  You look awesome!!!

I think this is great doing this every now and then, it gives us a boost of confidence that we all can do it.  I know I posted some not to long ago but let me see if I can find some different ones to post.


----------



## sjms71

at WI I was down .4 today.  That seems to be my magic number the last few weeks.  I am really going to try and be down 1lb next week.  Good luck to all other WI's today.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

CDNBUZZFAN-Wow, you look fantastic!!! Congrats!!!

sjms71-congrats on your weight loss!!!


----------



## DVCBELLE

CdnBuzzFan said:


> And here's my after picture.
> 
> It was taken Sept 2010.  That's me next to Pooh and 70lbs gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



You look FABULOUS!!!!!!! I am only 10 pounds in - so my after pictures will have to wait a while!




Disneycrazedmomof2 said:


> Hello everyone!  I'm a newbie to this thread (and the boards actually).  Just wanted to introduce myself.  I'm a mom of 2 DDs, 7 & 3.  Taking our first trip to WDW in September.  I'm hoping to have about 65-70 lbs gone by then.  I'm already down 40.     Nice to meet all of you!



Congrats on your weigh loss!!!  



robinb said:


> Yippie .  My leader would say that you REMOVED 5 lbs because when you LOSE something you look for it .
> 
> How many points is a Big Mac Wrap?



My leader says the same thing about Losing vs. getting rid of...

The wrap is 9 points...




MusiqChic99 said:


> I really hope this helps and encourages me to get back on track with weight watchers.  I wanted to lose 20lbs anyway...the 10 I had gained and 10 for good health reasons.
> 
> Now on with the healthy living!  Have a healthy day ladies!



I am glad you got some answers and are back on track!!


----------



## mommykds

CdnBuzzFan,

Wow!! All I can say is you look AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MusiqChic99

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> I am so glad to hear you go the medical help you needed and are now feeling better.  Can I please ask a question?  I sorta suspect I am going through the same thing as you but haven't known what to do about it.  What kind of doctor did you go to in order to get help?  I just don't even know who to ask for help.  My yearlys come back normal but I have an odd swelling in my stomach and it seems connected to my cycle.
> Anyway, glad you are ok!!!



I went to my OB/GYN. I don't have my uterus or cervix anymore but I do have my ovaries.  He did a pelvic exam to see if he saw anything abnormal but the only thing was that it really really hurt and it's never hurt during a pelvic exam before. I was also experiencing pain everytime I had sex...if I was even able to endure it.

At first I had an ultrasound of my abdomen and my ovaries to rule out any possible cysts.  

I am very happy to be ok too!  

My doctor was hesitatant at first but I kept pressing him because I knew something was wrong. I'm very happy I did!


----------



## MusiqChic99

CdnBuzzFan said:


> And here's my after picture.
> 
> It was taken Sept 2010.  That's me next to Pooh and 70lbs gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



You look great!!!!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

MusiqChic99 said:


> I went to my OB/GYN. I don't have my uterus or cervix anymore but I do have my ovaries.  He did a pelvic exam to see if he saw anything abnormal but the only thing was that it really really hurt and it's never hurt during a pelvic exam before. I was also experiencing pain everytime I had sex...if I was even able to endure it.
> 
> At first I had an ultrasound of my abdomen and my ovaries to rule out any possible cysts.
> 
> I am very happy to be ok too!
> 
> My doctor was hesitatant at first but I kept pressing him because I knew something was wrong. I'm very happy I did!



Thank you so much.  Because of your posting I finally got myself to call the doc and I have an appt in a week.  Thanks for sharing your experience it really has helped me.  Glad you are well and your weight is coming off.


----------



## MusiqChic99

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Thank you so much.  Because of your posting I finally got myself to call the doc and I have an appt in a week.  Thanks for sharing your experience it really has helped me.  Glad you are well and your weight is coming off.



Glad to help! 

I hope you get the answer you need to help you as well.

Keep me posted!


----------



## babyrich

Hello all, I am new to the thread. Love the support.

I have been at WW for 7 weeks and a/o Sunday was down 12.6lbs and down 1 size.

I would love to lose about 30 more but would be happy with another 20. 

I am amazed when I measure and weigh what I eat now...... what the heck was I thinking with my portions??????

I also started running, well, walking and running. I completed a 5K last night in 48 minutes. It has definately aided in the weight loss.


----------



## cepmom

thanks for the support everyone! it really means a lot! 

I don't know what I'll do for activity, but maybe some kind of resistance or even just sit ups or something...anything at this point!! My gym does not have a pool for water aerobics...it's just a cheapy Planet Fitness that I joined to be able to run on the treadmill this winter. 

I will need to check with my Dr again about exercise restrictions....I don't even know if I'm supposed to refrain or what. I was too in shock to ask about it or ask about the excessive walking I know we'll be doing in WDW in a couple weeks.  I assuming she will tell me that if it hurts, then don't do it, but to slowly build back up when the pain lessens but I will put in a call to verify.

Jesse~ you look amazing in your before and after photos!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Thanks for you comments everyone but dont leave me up there all alone!  Someone else post pleeeease!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> at WI I was down .4 today.  That seems to be my magic number the last few weeks.  I am really going to try and be down 1lb next week.  Good luck to all other WI's today.



  Every little bit gets you closer and closer to the big day!!!




Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Thank you so much.  Because of your posting I finally got myself to call the doc and I have an appt in a week.



Glad you did that.  Hope everything goes well at your appointment.




babyrich said:


> Hello all, I am new to the thread. Love the support.
> 
> I have been at WW for 7 weeks and a/o Sunday was down 12.6lbs and down 1 size.
> 
> I would love to lose about 30 more but would be happy with another 20.
> 
> I am amazed when I measure and weigh what I eat now...... what the heck was I thinking with my portions??????
> 
> I also started running, well, walking and running. I completed a 5K last night in 48 minutes. It has definitely aided in the weight loss.



Welcome and congratulations on your total loss.  I know what you're saying about portions.  I noticed right away when I started measuring out my cereal in the mornings.


----------



## Disneycrazedmomof2

mommykds said:


> Good morning!  Weighed in & I am down 3lbs this week!   So happy since I lost .5lb last week.  I seem to do that, a small loss one week & a larger one the next week.    I still have far to go though.  Hoping to be "photo ready" (where I don't hate looking at a picture of myself) by August when we go to WDW.
> 
> Good luck all!
> 
> By the way, my DH wants to take me out for Mother's Day.  I really want to go somewhere I can stay OP.  What are you all doing?  Any suggestions? (no seafood) Thanks!
> 
> 
> Disneycrazedmomof2,
> Welcome & congrats on 40lbs so far!!!!



Congrats on your 3 lbs!    I have had that same experience with the new PointsPlus.  I seemed to be pretty consistent when I was a WW memeber with the old points.  I will have a small gain, or small loss, then a BIG loss all at once.  Someone at my meeting told me it had something to do with how much protien you eat that week.  Lots of protein is apparetnly essential for good health... and weight loss.  So, I try to add some every time I eat, but we all know how that goes sometimes.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## sjms71

ok, Jess, so you won't be by yourself 





Before WW with shorter hair I would say this was 4 months before I joined. 







This is during ww taken March of 2011. Me and DH at the CR at Disney.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> ok, Jess, so you won't be by yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before WW with shorter hair I would say this was 4 months before I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is during ww taken March of 2011. Me and DH at the CR at Disney.



Thank you!  You look _WONDERFUL_, Stephanie!!!  Oh my gosh!  You should be so proud of your accomplishment!

And...love your craft room!!


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> ok, Jess, so you won't be by yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before WW with shorter hair I would say this was 4 months before I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is during ww taken March of 2011. Me and DH at the CR at Disney.



another amazing before and after!!!! you look awesome Stephanie!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Thank you!  You look _WONDERFUL_, Stephanie!!!  Oh my gosh!  You should be so proud of your accomplishment!
> 
> And...love your craft room!!



I know isn't it a great craft room.....NOT   I have a friend that owns a scrapbook store and I help out now and then, teach some classes.  I do have a craft room but mine is a mess right now.  It's our bonus room and I have a corner and kids have the rest.  I've been trying to kick my husband out of his office but he won't give it up.  

Oh, and thank you very much for the compliment.  As I was posting the 2nd picture I was like ooh, can I see bones, .


----------



## cepmom

my before and after:

had trouble finding a before picture....2007, about 7 months before I joined WW:






after: January 2011(another not great photo...when DH takes photos he insists on having mostly background in the picture


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> my before and after:
> 
> had trouble finding a before picture....2007, about 7 months before I joined WW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after: January 2011(another not great photo...when DH takes photos he insists on having mostly background in the picture



Lookin good!!!


----------



## mommykds

sjms71 said:


> ok, Jess, so you won't be by yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before WW with shorter hair I would say this was 4 months before I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is during ww taken March of 2011. Me and DH at the CR at Disney.




Beautiful!!!!!!  Great job!!  

I am not as "after" as I would like so I would be happy to post a picture when you can see the results as well as you ladies did.


----------



## mommykds

Disneycrazedmomof2 said:


> Congrats on your 3 lbs!    I have had that same experience with the new PointsPlus.  I seemed to be pretty consistent when I was a WW memeber with the old points.  I will have a small gain, or small loss, then a BIG loss all at once.  Someone at my meeting told me it had something to do with how much protien you eat that week.  Lots of protein is apparetnly essential for good health... and weight loss.  So, I try to add some every time I eat, but we all know how that goes sometimes.  Keep up the good work!


Thank you!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I know isn't it a great craft room.....NOT   I have a friend that owns a scrapbook store and I help out now and then, teach some classes.  I do have a craft room but mine is a mess right now.  It's our bonus room and I have a corner and kids have the rest.  I've been trying to kick my husband out of his office but he won't give it up.
> 
> Oh, and thank you very much for the compliment.  As I was posting the 2nd picture I was like ooh, can I see bones, .



Hey, it's the dining room table for me!  

I know what you're saying about the bones.  I was a little uncomfortable with the bones around my neck and shoulders showing at first but then I realized its sort of like getting a sticker in the meeting.  It's a bonus for all the hard work I did!  



cepmom said:


> my before and after:
> 
> had trouble finding a before picture....2007, about 7 months before I joined WW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after: January 2011(another not great photo...when DH takes photos he insists on having mostly background in the picture



Excellent!  You look great.  So glad you posted your pictures.  I cant recall how much you've lost.

I love that we've all posted Disney pictures!


----------



## robinb

sjms71 said:


>


Wow!  Your DD looks JUST like your 'after' picture.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hey, it's the dining room table for me!
> 
> I know what you're saying about the bones.  I was a little uncomfortable with the bones around my neck and shoulders showing at first but then I realized its sort of like getting a sticker in the meeting.  It's a bonus for all the hard work I did!
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!  You look great.  So glad you posted your pictures.  I cant recall how much you've lost.
> 
> I love that we've all posted Disney pictures!



Mine use to be my dining room table until, I decided to take over our playroom.  It's huge and with no more barbie houses and train sets there is plenty of room for me.  I like the boney badge of honor thing too.



robinb said:


> Wow!  Your DD looks JUST like your 'after' picture.


. Everyone says that about Sarah.  However, she has my husbands long arms and legs.


----------



## robinb

I am down .4 lbs today.  I would normally be pretty happy with that, but I tracked every single point that went into my mouth (OK, I didn't track some 0 point foods) AND I worked my butt off earning 28 activity points and I left 10 of those untouched.  The .4 seems so ... paltry.  Especially when I gained 2 lbs (total) the last two weeks.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> I am down .4 lbs today.  I would normally be pretty happy with that, but I tracked every single point that went into my mouth (OK, I didn't track some 0 point foods) AND I worked my butt off earning 28 activity points and I left 10 of those untouched.  The .4 seems so ... paltry.  Especially when I gained 2 lbs (total) the last two weeks.



Maybe your C25K training hasn't caught up with you yet.  I forget what week you are on like 4-5?  You said you are eating most your activity pts.  so hang in there girl, it is very frustrating when you bust your butt and you don't get the results you want.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> I am down .4 lbs today.  I would normally be pretty happy with that, but I tracked every single point that went into my mouth (OK, I didn't track some 0 point foods) AND I worked my butt off earning 28 activity points and I left 10 of those untouched.  The .4 seems so ... paltry.  Especially when I gained 2 lbs (total) the last two weeks.



Hey Robin, hang in there!  I'm with Stephanie and I think it's going to catch up with you really soon.  I've been there (heck, I am there!), so I totally understand.  I think, however, it's sort of like getting an "A" instead of an "A+" -- so you're still a total Rock Star to lose the equivalent of a medium to large apple (okay, give me some slack -- I was looking for something different than the sticks of butter, and Google gave me an apple).


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Hey Robin, hang in there!  I'm with Stephanie and I think it's going to catch up with you really soon.  I've been there (heck, I am there!), so I totally understand.  I think, however, it's sort of like getting an "A" instead of an "A+" -- so you're still a total Rock Star to lose the equivalent of a medium to large apple (okay, give me some slack -- I was looking for something different than the sticks of butter, and Google gave me an apple).



Right on Sandi, love it!!! And it fits right in with the A, A+, apple.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning, Hope everyone has a Happy Mother's Day.... & we all stay OP!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Yes, Good Morning Everyone!  Hope you all have a happy Mother's Day.  DS gave me my gift from school yesterday because he insisted that it needed to be watered and cared for right away and couldn't wait until Sunday morning.

I went to Sears yesterday afternoon for a bra fitting.  Everything seems to be back where they should be for now!


----------



## luvsJack

Hi Ladies.  I have been reading through your thread today and you guys are really inspiring!!  

I am thinking hard on joining WW (again) on Monday.  I have joined and quit several times and may have even posted on one of these WW threads before.    I just have a hard time getting myself started on the program and end up quitting.  I am determined to make this time different.  I have to.

I am almost at 100 lbs overweight and am starting to see some health problems coming my way.  That is something I have never had to think about before.  I was overweight but healthy now I am seeing some joint problems starting and am having a lot of acid reflux.  

Besides the fact that something as simple as trying on clothes depresses me for days and I have started ordering all my clothes online to keep it from happening.     

Soooo, the only person that can change this is me. Even though I have quit the program before, I know its the best one out there and I know if I will work the program it will work for me.    I am very curious about the new plan and have heard a lot of good things about it.   Have all of you changed to the new plan or are any of you still doing the old one?


----------



## NC State

I think it's great that you know "it's time" for me.  I went through the samething as you.  Once I started WW it seemed that everything feel into place.  I feel so much better and I can't wait to plan my meals for the next day.  
This is 'YOUR' life and it's time to enjoy it!


----------



## Twingle

NC State said:


> I think it's great that you know "it's time" for me.  I went through the samething as you.  Once I started WW it seemed that everything feel into place.  I feel so much better and I can't wait to plan my meals for the next day.
> This is 'YOUR' life and it's time to enjoy it!



I totally agree with this - I knew for *years*, what I "needed" to do - eat right and exercise consistently.  But, it took me finally having the motivation to get the job done!  Weight Watchers has changed my life is such huge ways, because it was just the tool I needed.  Love the new program, love the group here, absolutely adore my leader and my meeting members.  Really, I can't recommend WW enough, it's given me a whole new life!


----------



## babyrich

luvsJack said:


> Hi Ladies.  I have been reading through your thread today and you guys are really inspiring!!
> 
> I am thinking hard on joining WW (again) on Monday.  I have joined and quit several times and may have even posted on one of these WW threads before.    I just have a hard time getting myself started on the program and end up quitting.  I am determined to make this time different.  I have to.
> 
> I am almost at 100 lbs overweight and am starting to see some health problems coming my way.  That is something I have never had to think about before.  I was overweight but healthy now I am seeing some joint problems starting and am having a lot of acid reflux.
> 
> Besides the fact that something as simple as trying on clothes depresses me for days and I have started ordering all my clothes online to keep it from happening.
> 
> Soooo, the only person that can change this is me. Even though I have quit the program before, I know its the best one out there and I know if I will work the program it will work for me.    I am very curious about the new plan and have heard a lot of good things about it.   Have all of you changed to the new plan or are any of you still doing the old one?



I have joined and quit WW at least 5 or 6 times before this. At this point I am so determined so lose the weight and I am having more success than I ever had. 

It sounds like you are ready. Good Luck!


----------



## DisneyMissy318

luvsJack said:


> Hi Ladies.  I have been reading through your thread today and you guys are really inspiring!!
> 
> I am thinking hard on joining WW (again) on Monday.  I have joined and quit several times and may have even posted on one of these WW threads before.    I just have a hard time getting myself started on the program and end up quitting.  I am determined to make this time different.  I have to.
> 
> I am almost at 100 lbs overweight and am starting to see some health problems coming my way.  That is something I have never had to think about before.  I was overweight but healthy now I am seeing some joint problems starting and am having a lot of acid reflux.
> 
> Besides the fact that something as simple as trying on clothes depresses me for days and I have started ordering all my clothes online to keep it from happening.
> 
> Soooo, the only person that can change this is me. Even though I have quit the program before, I know its the best one out there and I know if I will work the program it will work for me.    I am very curious about the new plan and have heard a lot of good things about it.   Have all of you changed to the new plan or are any of you still doing the old one?[/QUOTE
> 
> I could have written this post - word for word!!  (AND I luv me some Jack!)  I have joined and quit WW so many times over the past years - but have decided that I'm joining again on Monday - for the VERY last time!  I told my family that for my Mothers' Day gift - I'll be paying my WW dues for the first month or so.
> 
> Reading this thread - seeing the before and after pics is the biggest motivation!  Thanks to you all for sharing your experiences - I hope to be able to do the same.  I made a start by working out with a personal trainer at my gym for the 3rd time today - I'm learning my body can and will do what I ask of it - even if my brain didnt think so!
> 
> LuvsJack - good luck to you!!  I'm sure you can do it!


----------



## NC State

My husband gave me a year membrship at a gym for Mother's Day.  Today was my first day.  I walked one mile in 18 mins and then I ran for 1 min....it was hot...but I'm going back for more tomorrow.


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> My husband gave me a year membrship at a gym for Mother's Day.  Today was my first day.  I walked one mile in 18 mins and then I ran for 1 min....it was hot...but I'm going back for more tomorrow.



What a great gift for you.  Good job with your workout today . . . and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Just wanted to wish all of my fellow Dis WW buddies a Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## sjms71

Have a wonderful day ladies!!




luvsJack said:


> Hi Ladies.  I have been reading through your thread today and you guys are really inspiring!!
> 
> I am thinking hard on joining WW (again) on Monday.  I have joined and quit several times and may have even posted on one of these WW threads before.    I just have a hard time getting myself started on the program and end up quitting.  I am determined to make this time different.  I have to.
> 
> I am almost at 100 lbs overweight and am starting to see some health problems coming my way.  That is something I have never had to think about before.  I was overweight but healthy now I am seeing some joint problems starting and am having a lot of acid reflux.
> 
> Besides the fact that something as simple as trying on clothes depresses me for days and I have started ordering all my clothes online to keep it from happening.
> 
> Soooo, the only person that can change this is me. Even though I have quit the program before, I know its the best one out there and I know if I will work the program it will work for me.    I am very curious about the new plan and have heard a lot of good things about it.   Have all of you changed to the new plan or are any of you still doing the old one?



Welcome, doing this is the best gift you can give yourself.  



NC State said:


> My husband gave me a year membrship at a gym for Mother's Day.  Today was my first day.  I walked one mile in 18 mins and then I ran for 1 min....it was hot...but I'm going back for more tomorrow.



Great gift!!! Have fun enjoying the gym. 

Oh, Steph, no big deal but my boys (DH & DS) will be camping at the boy scout camp in your neck of the woods next weekend.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

luvsJack said:


> Soooo, the only person that can change this is me. Even though I have quit the program before, I know its the best one out there and I know if I will work the program it will work for me.  I am very curious about the new plan and have heard a lot of good things about it.   Have all of you changed to the new plan or are any of you still doing the old one?



Great attitude!  I did the old WW plan years ago but only for a couple months, then quit.  I finally committed to losing weight this past January and LOVE the new PointsPlus plan!!  I really think you will too.  We're here for you -- the folks on this board are incredibly supportive. 





Twingle said:


> I totally agree with this - I knew for *years*, what I "needed" to do - eat right and exercise consistently.  But, it took me finally having the motivation to get the job done!  Weight Watchers has changed my life is such huge ways, because it was just the tool I needed.  Love the new program, love the group here, absolutely adore my leader and my meeting members.  Really, I can't recommend WW enough, it's given me a whole new life!



I couldn't agree more.  I thought about losing weight nearly every day the last two or three years -- getting dressed in the morning...UGH.  Hated it.  Nothing fit.  Shopping for clothes?? Not fun at all.  I didn't like the way I looked and didn't feel good (phsyically or mentally), but eating made me feel better (short term).

This past January, I finally said "Enough whining about being overweight!  Get off you a** and DO something about it!!"  It took being READY to commit, and I wasn't before.  Since starting WW online 15 weeks ago, I've lost 28 pounds and hit my GOAL on Friday morning!!   The little "celebration" that came up on my computer screen was cute. 

The weight loss goal I set when starting out was one I thought was do-able, and it was.  I knew I'd want (and need) to lose more if I reached Goal #1, so I set another one.  Now, I'm going for that.

I hope everyone is having a great weekend and hanging in there! Happy Mother's Day, and enjoy spending time with your families!


----------



## sjms71

disbabyndaddy said:


> Since starting WW online 15 weeks ago, I've lost 28 pounds and hit my GOAL on Friday morning!!   The little "celebration" that came up on my computer screen was cute.
> 
> The weight loss goal I set when starting out was one I thought was do-able, and it was.  I knew I'd want (and need) to lose more if I reached Goal #1, so I set another one.  Now, I'm going for that.



OMG, that is awesome!!!!  Congrats, you should be so proud .


----------



## disbabyndaddy

sjms71 said:


> OMG, that is awesome!!!!  Congrats, you should be so proud .



THANKS!! I'm really excited and feel SO good!!   Knowing myself and how my brain operates, I knew breaking my weight loss goal(s) up would be better than setting one big one.

Thank you for being such a wonderful cheerleader and support for everyone on the Dis!


----------



## NC State

sjms71 said:


> Oh, Steph, no big deal but my boys (DH & DS) will be camping at the boy scout camp in your neck of the woods next weekend.




I know where they are.  When you're on 701 going towards the camp look on the left.  The big white house with all the John Deeres in the yard is where I grew up.  That's my parents house.  I'm only a mile from there on another road.  You will be in my area!

-Stephanie


----------



## sissy_ib

Hi folks! New over here. I just decided to start WW. I have done the program before following materials from my mom and info found online but never "officially". The program worked very well for me.
Well over the last 6 months I have put on 20 pounds and before that I had put on about 15. All the hard work to lose it and now it's back 
So I have been thinking about doing WW again since I really did love it before. Today I joined the online program. One tiny step in the right direction. 
Ultimately I would like to lose about 55 pounds. I need to get on a scale tomorrow morning at the gym at see what it says. But I think I'm about 10 pounds less then my all time high
So far I like all the online materials. I'm gonna start tomorrow morning and I am very excited  
I don't know how much I will post over here but I was very happy to see this thread and know I have some Dis friends out there if I need them.


----------



## mrzrich

Just back from a lovely Mother's Day Weekend at WDW got some good pictures showing how far I've come so far.

Last Mother's Day Weekend

(About 1 month into the program)








This Mother's Day Weekend


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Just back from a lovely Mother's Day Weekend at WDW got some good pictures showing how far I've come so far.
> 
> Last Mother's Day Weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Mother's Day Weekend



You look amazing!!!  What a awesome way to spend Mother's day.


----------



## luvsJack

Ok, ladies, I have made up my mind that I will definitly be rejoining tomorrow.  Our WW has a lunch time meeting that is perfect for me.  So, I will probably come back tomorrow around one to cry on your shoulders about what I weigh!    Next mother's day I will be able to look back and say I DID IT!!  LOL.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> You look amazing!!!  What a awesome way to spend Mother's day.



I agree with Stephanie.  Mrzrich, you look amazing.  In addition to losing weight, you look younger, too.  You're beautiful!


----------



## sjms71

luvsJack said:


> Ok, ladies, I have made up my mind that I will definitly be rejoining tomorrow.  Our WW has a lunch time meeting that is perfect for me.  So, I will probably come back tomorrow around one to cry on your shoulders about what I weigh!    Next mother's day I will be able to look back and say I DID IT!!  LOL.



Yay!!! Welcome aboard, no crying though, it will be the last time you see that number.  Make sure you take a picture so you will have one to compare next mother's day and also take your measurements.


----------



## robinb

I hope that everyone who celebrates it had a good Mother's Day!  Mine was mixed ... I woke up with both of my ears plugged up.  My ears hurt and they hurt even more when I lean over.  Yuck!  

I wanted to go out to dinner tonight so we went to Applebee's.  I think that someone suggested it up thread.  The food was OK (it's a 1/2 step up from fast food) but I knew I could eat there and still be on program.  I had the Asiago Steak with boiled potatoes and veggies which was ONLY 10 points .


----------



## mommykds

mrzrich,

Wow!!!!  You look great!!!  Very inspiring!!!!  I love seeing these pictures ladies because it really helps those of us not near goal yet!  Thanks!!


----------



## mommykds

Great weekend here, however I did use up a few extra points at the Cheesecake Factory.   I am up a lb this morning but I didn't eat 3700 calories so I am sure it's just all the salt.

My plan today is at least 30 minute walk or 30 minutes on the Wii Fit.  I am working on what I am eating today... need to baked some chicken breast for the week.  We hit Trader Joe's yesterday & I came home with some yummy goodies.  My DH bought a bag of reduced free cheese doodles & ate the whole bag by bedtime!  However he can & doesn't have to worry,  

Have a great OP day everyone!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Mrzrich-WOW you look great. Congrats!!!


Ok, I need help!!  So last week I weighed in at 304lbs.  My weight went down 5lbs. Problem is I am 2 days away from my next weigh in and I am still 304lbs.  If my weight was in the lower 200's or 100's this would make sense to me but at 300lbs the weight should be coming off.

I am writing down all my foods and religiously tracking my points.  I am walking 2 miles a day with Leslie Sansone (30 minutes at medium intensity).  I haven't been eating my weekly points because I am not overly hungry.
Can anyone figure out what I am doing wrong???

Thanks!!


----------



## mrzrich

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Mrzrich-WOW you look great. Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> Ok, I need help!!  So last week I weighed in at 304lbs.  My weight went down 5lbs. Problem is I am 2 days away from my next weigh in and I am still 304lbs.  If my weight was in the lower 200's or 100's this would make sense to me but at 300lbs the weight should be coming off.
> 
> I am writing down all my foods and religiously tracking my points.  I am walking 2 miles a day with Leslie Sansone (30 minutes at medium intensity).  I haven't been eating my weekly points because I am not overly hungry.
> Can anyone figure out what I am doing wrong???
> 
> Thanks!!



Yeah...You're getting on the scale too often.  Weighing yourself daily, or even a few times a week will make you batty.  Try to resist the urge to weigh in more than once a week.

Also, if you are new to exercise, you may actually see a gain the first few weeks.  As your muscles tear, they hold on to water to repair themselves.  This is usually temporary and you may suddenly see a WOOSH, when it lets go of the water.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

mrzrich said:


> Yeah...You're getting on the scale too often.  Weighing yourself daily, or even a few times a week will make you batty.  Try to resist the urge to weigh in more than once a week.
> 
> Also, if you are new to exercise, you may actually see a gain the first few weeks.  As your muscles tear, they hold on to water to repair themselves.  This is usually temporary and you may suddenly see a WOOSH, when it lets go of the water.



Thanks for that advice.


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> Yeah...You're getting on the scale too often.  Weighing yourself daily, or even a few times a week will make you batty.  Try to resist the urge to weigh in more than once a week.
> 
> Also, if you are new to exercise, you may actually see a gain the first few weeks.  As your muscles tear, they hold on to water to repair themselves.  This is usually temporary and you may suddenly see a WOOSH, when it lets go of the water.



That's what I was going to say!  Yup, get rid of your home scale for awhile.  It will do nothing but play with your head for the foreseeable future.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> I hope that everyone who celebrates it had a good Mother's Day!  Mine was mixed ... I woke up with both of my ears plugged up.  My ears hurt and they hurt even more when I lean over.  Yuck!
> 
> I wanted to go out to dinner tonight so we went to Applebee's.  I think that someone suggested it up thread.  The food was OK (it's a 1/2 step up from fast food) but I knew I could eat there and still be on program.  I had the Asiago Steak with boiled potatoes and veggies which was ONLY 10 points .



Feel better robin


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

mrzrich said:


> Just back from a lovely Mother's Day Weekend at WDW got some good pictures showing how far I've come so far.
> 
> Last Mother's Day Weekend
> 
> (About 1 month into the program)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Mother's Day Weekend



You look awesome!!!!!!


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

Ok, so last Thursday I weighed in and lost 4.4 pounds.  I was totally not expecting a huge weight loss 4 months in.  It makes me nervous like I am going to gain this week.  Does anyone else ever feels like sometimes its too much at once?  I WI normally on Wednesday's so in 2 days I guess I will find out.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> Ok, so last Thursday I weighed in and lost 4.4 pounds.  I was totally not expecting a huge weight loss 4 months in.  It makes me nervous like I am going to gain this week.  Does anyone else ever feels like sometimes its too much at once?  I WI normally on Wednesday's so in 2 days I guess I will find out.



maybe your body was just ready to release that amount?  Maybe the foods you ate last week really agreed with your body?  I can appreciate you being scared but I am sure it will be ok!!  Good luck!!!


----------



## DVCBELLE

*mrzrich* you look FABULOUS!!


I hope everyone had a great Mother's Day!

I am so frustrated b/c I gained .4 this week and last week I had gained .6 - I am so upset.  I track, I did not go over my points and I even walked a couple of times this week!  

I guess I am frustrated b/c it seems like if I use my weeklies then I gain weight.  And that bothers me b/c once a week I do like to go out and have the freedom to splurge a little without going over my points.

This week my plan is to go back to my best weight loss week and eat what I ate that week.  Maybe that will help me get back on track!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

DVCBELLE said:


> I am so frustrated b/c I gained .4 this week and last week I had gained .6 - I am so upset.  I track, I did not go over my points and I even walked a couple of times this week!
> 
> I guess I am frustrated b/c it seems like if I use my weeklies then I gain weight.  And that bothers me b/c once a week I do like to go out and have the freedom to splurge a little without going over my points.
> 
> This week my plan is to go back to my best weight loss week and eat what I ate that week.  Maybe that will help me get back on track!




WW says you can eat all your points and still lose weight, but I haven't been brave enough to try that yet -- I usualy average about half of my weeklies used.

I'm 16 weeks in and the losses have slowed (after averaging 2 pounds lost each week for the first 12-13 weeks).  Maybe I'm nearing a plateau, I don't know.  Too, I try to splurge early in the week so there is time to "make up for it" before WI and not to eat heavy sodium foods (like ham) or higher points values like Mexican a couple of days before WI.  I did the last two weeks, and that probably has something to do with my slow-down.

I thought, too, about going back to my best loss week and repeating it food-wise.  If you do, let us know how it turns out!  Hang in there!!


----------



## sjms71

ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> Ok, so last Thursday I weighed in and lost 4.4 pounds.  I was totally not expecting a huge weight loss 4 months in.  It makes me nervous like I am going to gain this week.  Does anyone else ever feels like sometimes its too much at once?  I WI normally on Wednesday's so in 2 days I guess I will find out.



I wouldn't worry about it.  I've never loss that much in a week myself but, that is just how my body is.   It's important to look at the big picture over the long hall.   As long as you are eating all your points and getting all your healthy guidlines.  Sometimes we gain for no obvious reason you can't lose sleep over it cause you had a really good week.  Keep up the good work. I am sure you will be fine .



DVCBELLE said:


> *mrzrich* you look FABULOUS!!
> 
> 
> I hope everyone had a great Mother's Day!
> 
> I am so frustrated b/c I gained .4 this week and last week I had gained .6 - I am so upset.  I track, I did not go over my points and I even walked a couple of times this week!
> 
> I guess I am frustrated b/c it seems like if I use my weeklies then I gain weight.  And that bothers me b/c once a week I do like to go out and have the freedom to splurge a little without going over my points.
> 
> This week my plan is to go back to my best weight loss week and eat what I ate that week.  Maybe that will help me get back on track!



Did you just start walking?  Cause if so that could be why.  Sometimes when we start an exercise routine it takes a few weeks to catch up with us after your body adjusts


----------



## robinb

luvsJack said:


> Soooo, the only person that can change this is me. Even though I have quit the program before, I know its the best one out there and I know if I will work the program it will work for me.    I am very curious about the new plan and have heard a lot of good things about it.   Have all of you changed to the new plan or are any of you still doing the old one?


Welcome to the thread and welcome back to WW!  I have moved completely to the new plan, but I still get a little confused with the old point values.  Since you have been away it should be easier for you than someone who had to transition while on the program.



DisneyMissy318 said:


> I could have written this post - word for word!!  (AND I luv me some Jack!)  I have joined and quit WW so many times over the past years - but have decided that I'm joining again on Monday - for the VERY last time!  I told my family that for my Mothers' Day gift - I'll be paying my WW dues for the first month or so.
> 
> Reading this thread - seeing the before and after pics is the biggest motivation!  Thanks to you all for sharing your experiences - I hope to be able to do the same.  I made a start by working out with a personal trainer at my gym for the 3rd time today - I'm learning my body can and will do what I ask of it - even if my brain didnt think so!
> 
> LuvsJack - good luck to you!!  I'm sure you can do it!


Welcome DisneyMissy too! I am jealous about the personal trainer.  I had one about 15 years ago and I LOVED it!




NC State said:


> My husband gave me a year membrship at a gym for Mother's Day.  Today was my first day.  I walked one mile in 18 mins and then I ran for 1 min....it was hot...but I'm going back for more tomorrow.


Maybe you can start the Couch to 5K program .


----------



## robinb

disbabyndaddy said:


> This past January, I finally said "Enough whining about being overweight!  Get off you a** and DO something about it!!"  It took being READY to commit, and I wasn't before.  Since starting WW online 15 weeks ago, I've lost 28 pounds and hit my GOAL on Friday morning!!   The little "celebration" that came up on my computer screen was cute.
> 
> The weight loss goal I set when starting out was one I thought was do-able, and it was.  I knew I'd want (and need) to lose more if I reached Goal #1, so I set another one.  Now, I'm going for that.


Congratulations!  28 lbs in only 15 weeks is great!!


----------



## robinb

sissy_ib said:


> So far I like all the online materials. I'm gonna start tomorrow morning and I am very excited
> I don't know how much I will post over here but I was very happy to see this thread and know I have some Dis friends out there if I need them.


Welcome!  My DH does the program online and had lost 15 lbs since so far.


----------



## robinb

mrzrich said:


> Just back from a lovely Mother's Day Weekend at WDW got some good pictures showing how far I've come so far.
> 
> Last Mother's Day Weekend
> 
> (About 1 month into the program)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Mother's Day Weekend


Awesome!  Did your mom lose some weight too?  I love that picture of the two of you with the mice .


----------



## disbabyndaddy

robinb said:


> Congratulations!  28 lbs in only 15 weeks is great!!



Thanks!! I am *very* disciplined about weighing, measuring and counting, and the plan is working GREAT for me.  I know myself, and otherwise, if I don't follow it to a tee, I'll think "Ehhh, this doesn't really count and won't matter," and I'll go sliding right back to where I was.

I truly feel WW becoming a lifestyle for me, and I couldn't be more thankful!

Have a super week!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Oooh, my go-od...oh, my god, you guys! (Does anyone know that song from "Legally Blonde"??) 

I found a 1 POINT tortilla!!!  I thought the 3pt ones I've been using were a good "value", but I was shocked and thrilled to find these.  I'm glad I had my WW calculator with me at the grocery.  Seeing they were only 1pt each, I _had_ to try them out.  (I found them at Marsh, an Indianapolis-based grocery.)

They are "Smart & Delicious" whole wheat, high fiber tortillas, made by La Tortilla Factory: 2g fat, 10g carbs, 7g fiber, 5g protein.  I made Mexican tonight, and they were _so good_!  Only 4pts for a ground chicken burrito, so I had two.  I don't think I've ever made such a low-point Mexican meal.  Mmmmmm....


----------



## Sandi

Hi all,

Today is my 49th birthday.  Oh, my goodness.  Entering my 50th year.  We went out to dinner at my favorite sushi place and it was delish.  Didn't need any dessert because I was completely satisfied with my dinner.  (Of course, DH is now eating the carrot cake my aunt made for me.  It looks kinda good -- but I had some yesterday and that was all I needed.)

I was going to try to post before and after photos, but we're having a little trouble with DH's computer and that's where we have all the photos stored.  I will aim to get this done soon.

Have a great night!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

Sandi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my 49th birthday.  Oh, my goodness.  Entering my 50th year.  We went out to dinner at my favorite sushi place and it was delish.  Didn't need any dessert because I was completely satisfied with my dinner.  (Of course, DH is now eating the carrot cake my aunt made for me.  It looks kinda good -- but I had some yesterday and that was all I needed.)
> 
> I was going to try to post before and after photos, but we're having a little trouble with DH's computer and that's where we have all the photos stored.  I will aim to get this done soon.
> 
> Have a great night!



Happy Birthday!!  May birthdays are the best (can you tell I'm a May baby  ).  Can't wait to see your before and after pictures too!  Seeing the pictures that have been posted have been a great motivator.  Enjoy the rest of your special day!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my 49th birthday.  Oh, my goodness.  Entering my 50th year.  We went out to dinner at my favorite sushi place and it was delish.  Didn't need any dessert because I was completely satisfied with my dinner.  (Of course, DH is now eating the carrot cake my aunt made for me.  It looks kinda good -- but I had some yesterday and that was all I needed.)
> 
> I was going to try to post before and after photos, but we're having a little trouble with DH's computer and that's where we have all the photos stored.  I will aim to get this done soon.
> 
> Have a great night!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU....HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU....HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SANDI....HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!

  Glad to hear you had a great dinner.  Post pictures when computer is fixed.  And don't sweat it, it's just a number .


----------



## DVCBELLE

ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> Ok, so last Thursday I weighed in and lost 4.4 pounds.  I was totally not expecting a huge weight loss 4 months in.  It makes me nervous like I am going to gain this week.  Does anyone else ever feels like sometimes its too much at once?  I WI normally on Wednesday's so in 2 days I guess I will find out.



I don't think that a good week necessarily means a gain is to follow...try not to worry about it b/c the stress isn't good!



disbabyndaddy said:


> WW says you can eat all your points and still lose weight, but I haven't been brave enough to try that yet -- I usualy average about half of my weeklies used.
> 
> I'm 16 weeks in and the losses have slowed (after averaging 2 pounds lost each week for the first 12-13 weeks).  Maybe I'm nearing a plateau, I don't know.  Too, I try to splurge early in the week so there is time to "make up for it" before WI and not to eat heavy sodium foods (like ham) or higher points values like Mexican a couple of days before WI.  I did the last two weeks, and that probably has something to do with my slow-down.
> 
> I thought, too, about going back to my best loss week and repeating it food-wise.  If you do, let us know how it turns out!  Hang in there!!



I looked back at the week I lost the most weight - and I think I ate horribly that week!!  My kids were home, it was Easter, I snacked on some candy, we went to two movies, dinner and theater...But I did notice that I tracked EVERYTHING!  But I also noticed I didn't eat a lot of big meals, I tended to eat spread out during the day.  So I am going to try that this week.  



sjms71 said:


> Did you just start walking?  Cause if so that could be why.  Sometimes when we start an exercise routine it takes a few weeks to catch up with us after your body adjusts



Yes, I only went a couple of times...but this week we are starting our serious training!!  I was hoping that this week with walking and really tracking that I might do better next week - I hope my body doesn't keep it all in!



disbabyndaddy said:


> Thanks!! I am *very* disciplined about weighing, measuring and counting, and the plan is working GREAT for me.  I know myself, and otherwise, if I don't follow it to a tee, I'll think "Ehhh, this doesn't really count and won't matter," and I'll go sliding right back to where I was.
> 
> I truly feel WW becoming a lifestyle for me, and I couldn't be more thankful!
> 
> Have a super week!



That's great that you know your weakness...I really think that is half the battle!!



Sandi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my 49th birthday.  Oh, my goodness.  Entering my 50th year.  We went out to dinner at my favorite sushi place and it was delish.  Didn't need any dessert because I was completely satisfied with my dinner.  (Of course, DH is now eating the carrot cake my aunt made for me.  It looks kinda good -- but I had some yesterday and that was all I needed.)
> 
> I was going to try to post before and after photos, but we're having a little trouble with DH's computer and that's where we have all the photos stored.  I will aim to get this done soon.
> 
> Have a great night!



Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvsJack

Good morning ladies, here I am at Day 1!  I went after work and stocked up on fruits and veggies so I am ready to go!

Only problem is, I woke up and realized that I should have taken her "you HAVE to have the ww calculator"  a bit more literally!    I have the starter book so I will start off this morning with that and then run by ww this afternoon and buy one.  

I am really excited about this new program now that I have all the details!


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

Well, back from WDW and a week of vacation.  My home scale showed a gain of 8 lbs when I got on it immediately upon walking in the door!   However, after the bloat of a 13 hour car ride, it is looking like it will be closer to 5 lbs.  I was expecting it though and am already back on plan.  WI on Thursday to get the real damage/feedback!  

My WW girlfriends (buddies) and I will be participating in Relay for Life this weekend!  We will be doing our WW Walk It Challenge walk on Saturday or Sunday morning together as well as walking to Remember, Celebrate and Fight Back against cancer!  

I love to read the inspiring stories on here and the before and after pics were awesome!!  Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

luvsJack said:


> Good morning ladies, here I am at Day 1!  I went after work and stocked up on fruits and veggies so I am ready to go!
> 
> Only problem is, I woke up and realized that I should have taken her "you HAVE to have the ww calculator"  a bit more literally!    I have the starter book so I will start off this morning with that and then run by ww this afternoon and buy one.
> 
> I am really excited about this new program now that I have all the details!



The calculator is great!  In the meantime, keep track with etools or if you have a smartphone, download a tracking app!  Good luck on day 1!


----------



## sjms71

luvsJack said:


> Good morning ladies, here I am at Day 1!  I went after work and stocked up on fruits and veggies so I am ready to go!
> 
> Only problem is, I woke up and realized that I should have taken her "you HAVE to have the ww calculator"  a bit more literally!    I have the starter book so I will start off this morning with that and then run by ww this afternoon and buy one.
> 
> I am really excited about this new program now that I have all the details!



GOOD LUCK!!  Did you get the monthly pass?  If so you get etools for free and you have a calculator on there.  Also, if you have a smartphone you can download a WW app.


----------



## BabyTigger99

I am also at Day 1 today as well.  Started WW at Work program.  I love WW, but it has been a loooong time since I have gone back.  Back in May 2003 I joined with a friend.  I had fabulous success!  I think I lost of total of 40 pounds (I believe I had gone from 189 to 149) by mid-August of 2003.  Unfortunately, my success came to a SCREECHING halt when I was diagnosed with Lymphoma.  I dealt with that for 2 years, and have been been cancer free since May 28, 2005.  However, life got in the way, and then we had an unexpected little blessing born on January 26, 2010 (after we figured we couldn't have any more kids!), and slowly slowly slowly, weight just kept getting higher and higher and higher.  

Now I am recommitting myself to the program, because I know it works, and it needs to be done.  I figure I will weigh in today right around 200.  I have set up my goals in 20 pound increments, hoping to lose anywhere between 60 - 80.


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> I am also at Day 1 today as well.  Started WW at Work program.  I love WW, but it has been a loooong time since I have gone back.  Back in May 2003 I joined with a friend.  I had fabulous success!  I think I lost of total of 40 pounds (I believe I had gone from 189 to 149) by mid-August of 2003.  Unfortunately, my success came to a SCREECHING halt when I was diagnosed with Lymphoma.  I dealt with that for 2 years, and have been been cancer free since May 28, 2005.  However, life got in the way, and then we had an unexpected little blessing born on January 26, 2010 (after we figured we couldn't have any more kids!), and slowly slowly slowly, weight just kept getting higher and higher and higher.
> 
> Now I am recommitting myself to the program, because I know it works, and it needs to be done.  I figure I will weigh in today right around 200.  I have set up my goals in 20 pound increments, hoping to lose anywhere between 60 - 80.



Welcome!!!!  Congrats on being cancer free too.  Sounds like you have had a tough few years.  Good luck on the program you've done it before and you can do it again .


----------



## robinb

Good morning everyone!  I will be WI tomorrow since I have a standard diagnostic procedure scheduled for Friday morning and I will be "out of commission" from Thursday - Saturday.   It's just one of those things you have done when you turn 50 .  Too bad I can't WI on Saturday 'cause I'm bound to be down a LOT .  

I'm probably OK for tomorrow's WI.  This weekend was better than most (even counting the mint julep - 7 points) I may have lost a bit.  I may move my WI from Friday to Wednesday.  I think having it on Friday gives me too much "permission" to overdo it on the weekend and make up for my "sins" the rest of the week.   I think I'll switch to Wednesday for the rest of the month to see how it goes.  Plus ... while I like most of the people at my Friday meeting, there are a couple of them who are starting to annoy me .

ETA: I finished Week 5, Day 1 of C25K yesterday.  I ran 3 5-minute sessions without dying.  I wasn't sure if I could do it since my left ear hurt a lot.  It turns out that I have an ear infection (joy).  I skipped Pilates today because there is no way I can lay on a mat and move around like that with an ear infection.  Jogging upright didn't hurt at all.


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> I am also at Day 1 today as well.  Started WW at Work program.  I love WW, but it has been a loooong time since I have gone back.  Back in May 2003 I joined with a friend.  I had fabulous success!  I think I lost of total of 40 pounds (I believe I had gone from 189 to 149) by mid-August of 2003.  Unfortunately, my success came to a SCREECHING halt when I was diagnosed with Lymphoma.  I dealt with that for 2 years, and have been been cancer free since May 28, 2005.  However, life got in the way, and then we had an unexpected little blessing born on January 26, 2010 (after we figured we couldn't have any more kids!), and slowly slowly slowly, weight just kept getting higher and higher and higher.
> 
> Now I am recommitting myself to the program, because I know it works, and it needs to be done.  I figure I will weigh in today right around 200.  I have set up my goals in 20 pound increments, hoping to lose anywhere between 60 - 80.



It sounds like you have the energy to focus on this part of your life now and I'm sure you'll be successful.  Setting up incremental mini-goals is brilliant.  I'm looking forward to your participation on this thread.



robinb said:


> Good morning everyone!  I will be WI tomorrow since I have a standard diagnostic procedure scheduled for Friday morning and I will be "out of commission" from Thursday - Saturday.   It's just one of those things you have done when you turn 50 .  Too bad I can't WI on Saturday 'cause I'm bound to be down a LOT .
> 
> I'm probably OK for tomorrow's WI.  This weekend was better than most (even counting the mint julep - 7 points) I may have lost a bit.  I may move my WI from Friday to Wednesday.  I think having it on Friday gives me too much "permission" to overdo it on the weekend and make up for my "sins" the rest of the week.   I think I'll switch to Wednesday for the rest of the month to see how it goes.  Plus ... while I like most of the people at my Friday meeting, there are a couple of them who are starting to annoy me .



Oh the fun you'll have on Thursday!  So glad you're doing it, because it is important to do the screening.  

Wednesday is a perfect WI day for me.  I jumped around a bit to find the right time, right leader, and right group.  Wednesday noon works perfect.  It's like Monday for eating and work-out purposes, so the weekend is really not the weekend.  I used to WI on Saturday mornings and it was horrible because I'd go crazy on the weekend.  (This all sounds nonsensical, but YKWIM.)  

You keep thinking those annoying people will drop out, but they never do.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

luvsJack said:


> Good morning ladies, here I am at Day 1!  I went after work and stocked up on fruits and veggies so I am ready to go!
> ***
> I am really excited about this new program now that I have all the details!



WELCOME ABOARD!!




BabyTigger99 said:


> I am also at Day 1 today as well.  Started WW at Work program.  I love WW, but it has been a loooong time since I have gone back.  Back in May 2003 I joined with a friend.  I had fabulous success!  I think I lost of total of 40 pounds (I believe I had gone from 189 to 149) by mid-August of 2003.  Unfortunately, my success came to a SCREECHING halt when I was diagnosed with Lymphoma.  I dealt with that for 2 years, and have been been cancer free since May 28, 2005.  However, life got in the way, and then we had an unexpected little blessing born on January 26, 2010 (after we figured we couldn't have any more kids!), and slowly slowly slowly, weight just kept getting higher and higher and higher.
> 
> Now I am recommitting myself to the program, because I know it works, and it needs to be done.  I figure I will weigh in today right around 200.  I have set up my goals in 20 pound increments, hoping to lose anywhere between 60 - 80.



Wow...what I time.  I'm glad you're well, and you have a great attitude for starting the plan.  You know it works, and it will work again!  I, too, have broken my weight loss into 2-3 goals; break a leg with yours!





robinb said:


> Plus ... while I like most of the people at my Friday meeting, there are a couple of them who are starting to annoy me





Sandi said:


> You keep thinking those annoying people will drop out, but they never do.



Yet another reason I'm happy doing WW online!!  The only one to get annoyed with is myself!


----------



## babyrich

Sandi said:


> You keep thinking those annoying people will drop out, but they never do.



I go to my WI on Sunday morning at 9am, this keeps me accountable all weekend. I tried the 11am meeting and there was a woman there that made the meeting ALL ABOUT HER. She is a "lifer" so of course, she knows everything. No matter what situation, she had to comment on it, and by comment, I mean about a 5 minute speech. The leader should have ended it but she was new. I mean at one point the leader said, does anybody have anything to add and this lady said... "I just finished an orange and I'm so proud of myself."

I never went back to that meeting!!!!!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

I haven't been able to make it to WW in 3 weeks due to my work/family schedule so I finally made it to my weigh in today and am down 1.8 lbs.  Today is my 1st day back to my normal job and exercise routine so I'm feeling pretty motivated.  I have to mention that my job deals with, you guessed it....FOOD.


----------



## vickiemariko

Hello Hello!  I posted on this board a while ago, and I'm back again   I headed over to WW to finally get an intro to the new program today.  I'm a lifetime member, but I've strayed from the healthy path  So it was reality check time for me and it wasn't too bad.  I'm at 119.4 and my goal is 114.  I have 3 weeks and 1 day until I leave for my Disney trip and I am determined to be back at goal for when I leave!!  So I'm all pumped up and motivated to make the next few weeks productive!  I also have my Disney plan too though.  Exercise time is planned, fruit stands have been located, and I'm going to cut out potatoes/pasta/etc at all table service meals.  I would love to come back from Disney the same weight as when I left.  But if that doesn't happen I'd still be happy to be within a couple pounds.


----------



## Sandi

vickiemariko said:


> Hello Hello!  I posted on this board a while ago, and I'm back again   I headed over to WW to finally get an intro to the new program today.  I'm a lifetime member, but I've strayed from the healthy path  So it was reality check time for me and it wasn't too bad.  I'm at 119.4 and my goal is 114.  I have 3 weeks and 1 day until I leave for my Disney trip and I am determined to be back at goal for when I leave!!  So I'm all pumped up and motivated to make the next few weeks productive!  I also have my Disney plan too though.  Exercise time is planned, fruit stands have been located, and I'm going to cut out potatoes/pasta/etc at all table service meals.  I would love to come back from Disney the same weight as when I left.  But if that doesn't happen I'd still be happy to be within a couple pounds.



You're smart to recommit at 5 pounds and not wait for 35+ like I did.  Hope you like the new program; I find it's easier to follow than the old one.


----------



## NC State

BabyTigger99 said:


> I am also at Day 1 today as well.  Started WW at Work program.  I love WW, but it has been a loooong time since I have gone back.  Back in May 2003 I joined with a friend.  I had fabulous success!  I think I lost of total of 40 pounds (I believe I had gone from 189 to 149) by mid-August of 2003.  Unfortunately, my success came to a SCREECHING halt when I was diagnosed with Lymphoma.  I dealt with that for 2 years, and have been been cancer free since May 28, 2005.  However, life got in the way, and then we had an unexpected little blessing born on January 26, 2010 (after we figured we couldn't have any more kids!), and slowly slowly slowly, weight just kept getting higher and higher and higher.
> 
> Now I am recommitting myself to the program, because I know it works, and it needs to be done.  I figure I will weigh in today right around 200.  I have set up my goals in 20 pound increments, hoping to lose anywhere between 60 - 80.



We are so happy that you have joined us. You have done this before so you can do it again!  This time around you have us


----------



## Fall1

I need to get back on track...after 6 weeks on program, I've lost 11 lbs, but I haven't tracked anything in 8 days and skipped my wi this week   Bad bad I know!

Not sure what has derailed me except love of sugar, but I need to get back on!!!!


----------



## mommykds

Serves me right for peeking at the scale this morning!   My WI is officially tomorrow but I peeked today & I am up a pound.  

Today's plan, stay OP & get in at least 30 minutes of exercise.


----------



## mommykds

Welcome to all the new folks & those returning to WW's!


----------



## sjms71

mommykds said:


> Serves me right for peeking at the scale this morning!   My WI is officially tomorrow but I peeked today & I am up a pound.
> 
> Today's plan, stay OP & get in at least 30 minutes of exercise.



Sounds like a great plan


----------



## dthogue

Sandi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my 49th birthday.  Oh, my goodness.  Entering my 50th year.  We went out to dinner at my favorite sushi place and it was delish.  Didn't need any dessert because I was completely satisfied with my dinner.  (Of course, DH is now eating the carrot cake my aunt made for me.  It looks kinda good -- but I had some yesterday and that was all I needed.)
> 
> I was going to try to post before and after photos, but we're having a little trouble with DH's computer and that's where we have all the photos stored.  I will aim to get this done soon.
> 
> Have a great night!



Sandi - I'm so sorry I missed your birthday - but HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!  Hope you had a great day!!


----------



## dthogue

Good Morning Ladies,

Thought I would check in to see how everyone is doing - I haven't been in WW mode the last week (well month or so) so I didn't feel right posting here - everyone is doing so well, I am proud of you.  Keep up the good work.

Welcome to our new friends - congrats on starting your WW journey - you will find tons of support here.

Congrats to the "losers" of there - keep going!

I am still struggling with my eating and exercise - I am on week 3 of the foot injury and go back to the doctor on Friday for another xray - hoping to see some heeling.  Yesterday was a good day for me - the first in a long time that I stayed OP the entire day.  I am taking it one day at a time and hoping for day 2 OP today!

Have a great day!


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> Thought I would check in to see how everyone is doing - I haven't been in WW mode the last week (well month or so) so I didn't feel right posting here - everyone is doing so well, I am proud of you.  Keep up the good work.
> 
> Welcome to our new friends - congrats on starting your WW journey - you will find tons of support here.
> 
> Congrats to the "losers" of there - keep going!
> 
> I am still struggling with my eating and exercise - I am on week 3 of the foot injury and go back to the doctor on Friday for another xray - hoping to see some heeling.  Yesterday was a good day for me - the first in a long time that I stayed OP the entire day.  I am taking it one day at a time and hoping for day 2 OP today!
> 
> Have a great day!



Hey Tammy,  Hang in there girl.  We are here to support each other through the sucessful days and the not so successful days.  So, don't feel you can't come on even if it's just to vent .  Hope you get good news at the doctors this week.


----------



## cepmom

Hang in there Tammy! Don't feel like you can't post here if you are struggling!!
Although, I do the same thing...tend to post more if things are going well, and not so much if I'm having a hard time. It doesn't make sense...we're all here for support in good times and bad!! I hope your foot is getting better.


I've been having trouble staying on program myself...I don't know what's going on, but my best guess is it's stress from school and my accident...I just don't seem to care about much right now unfortunately. I'm trying to give myself time to just recover (mentally and physically) but it's not always easy. Finals are next week and I just haven't been in the right frame of mind to study, so the stress is building up. More stress = more eating


----------



## BabyTigger99

So I weighed in yesterday at 202.8.  That is the highest I have ever been.  It is even higher than I was at 9 months pregnant in January 2010.  Yikes!!  I am officially starting this morning.  Got my mini-goals all set (and my rewards as well!).


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> Hey Tammy,  Hang in there girl.  We are here to support each other through the sucessful days and the not so successful days.  So, don't feel you can't come on even if it's just to vent .  Hope you get good news at the doctors this week.



Thank you for your kind words and your support!



cepmom said:


> Hang in there Tammy! Don't feel like you can't post here if you are struggling!!
> Although, I do the same thing...tend to post more if things are going well, and not so much if I'm having a hard time. It doesn't make sense...we're all here for support in good times and bad!! I hope your foot is getting better.
> 
> 
> I've been having trouble staying on program myself...I don't know what's going on, but my best guess is it's stress from school and my accident...I just don't seem to care about much right now unfortunately. I'm trying to give myself time to just recover (mentally and physically) but it's not always easy. Finals are next week and I just haven't been in the right frame of mind to study, so the stress is building up. More stress = more eating



This is how I feel too - I just don't care - sometimes it just feels like to it too much effort and its easier just to go back to my old ways, but deep down I know that I can't do that - I didn't like myself then, so I will trudge forward.  Together we can do with - here's to better days ahead as our injuries heal.  Good luck with your finals - I will be thinking of you


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Fall1 said:


> I need to get back on track...after 6 weeks on program, I've lost 11 lbs, but I haven't tracked anything in 8 days and skipped my wi this week   Bad bad I know!
> 
> Not sure what has derailed me except love of sugar, but I need to get back on!!!!



You know what you have to do, and getting back on the horse is half the battle.  Plus, you know sugar is a weakness, which means you can plan for having it or head cravings off at the pass.  Mine are chips and chocolate, so I just don't keep them in the house.  Or, I get baked chips (and the new Special K Cracker Chips, which are GREAT) and mini-packets or M&Ms or small York Peppermint Patties.  Just having a taste seems to do the trick instead of telling myself I *can't* have it.

You're doing SO WELL for six weeks in!!  Let that motivate you to keep going.  





BabyTigger99 said:


> So I weighed in yesterday at 202.8.  That is the highest I have ever been.  It is even higher than I was at 9 months pregnant in January 2010.  Yikes!!  I am officially starting this morning.  Got my mini-goals all set (and my rewards as well!).



WELCOME ABOARD!!  Setting smaller goals has worked really well for me and highly recommend it.  Break a leg!!


----------



## vickiemariko

Speaking of weaknesses... I also have the chocolate and potato chip addiction!  Yesterday I reorganized my pantry and put all my temptations up on the highest selves.  I'm a shorty so if I want those items I have to go to the garage and get the step stool, which will make me really think about making that food choice .  I also wrote myself notes on brightly colored papers and put them all over the pantry, fridge, computer, exercise equipment, etc.  That way I get reminded all the time of things to keep me motivated.


----------



## Sandi

Just back from my WI and I am down 0.2 pounds.  Now I have to brush off my apple/stick of butter speech and give it to myself.  Actually, I feel pretty good about it considering Mother's day and my birthday were celebrated.

DD16 got me a bacon-chocolate bar for my birthday.  It was a 3oz bar that she and I shared.  It was a very intense chocolate with a unique bacon flavor.  I love chocolate and salty snacks (which is why I like the WW 2pt chocolate pretzel bar) and this was a yummy treat.  I used to get boxes of chocolate as gifts, but DD16 and DH know those are off limits now.  This single bar was a fun treat and fit into my WW program easily.  

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## robinb

luvsJack said:


> Good morning ladies, here I am at Day 1!  I went after work and stocked up on fruits and veggies so I am ready to go!
> 
> Only problem is, I woke up and realized that I should have taken her "you HAVE to have the ww calculator"  a bit more literally!    I have the starter book so I will start off this morning with that and then run by ww this afternoon and buy one.
> 
> I am really excited about this new program now that I have all the details!





BabyTigger99 said:


> I am also at Day 1 today as well.  Started WW at Work program.  I love WW, but it has been a loooong time since I have gone back.  Back in May 2003 I joined with a friend.  I had fabulous success!  I think I lost of total of 40 pounds (I believe I had gone from 189 to 149) by mid-August of 2003.  Unfortunately, my success came to a SCREECHING halt when I was diagnosed with Lymphoma.  I dealt with that for 2 years, and have been been cancer free since May 28, 2005.  However, life got in the way, and then we had an unexpected little blessing born on January 26, 2010 (after we figured we couldn't have any more kids!), and slowly slowly slowly, weight just kept getting higher and higher and higher.
> 
> Now I am recommitting myself to the program, because I know it works, and it needs to be done.  I figure I will weigh in today right around 200.  I have set up my goals in 20 pound increments, hoping to lose anywhere between 60 - 80.



I hope both of you had a great "Day 1"!



M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> Well, back from WDW and a week of  vacation.  My home scale showed a gain of 8 lbs when I got on it  immediately upon walking in the door!    However, after the bloat of a 13 hour car ride, it is looking like it  will be closer to 5 lbs.  I was expecting it though and am already back  on plan.  WI on Thursday to get the real damage/feedback!
> 
> My WW girlfriends (buddies) and I will be participating in Relay for  Life this weekend!  We will be doing our WW Walk It Challenge walk on  Saturday or Sunday morning together as well as walking to Remember,  Celebrate and Fight Back against cancer!
> 
> I love to read the inspiring stories on here and the before and after pics were awesome!!  Keep up the great work!!!


I always wait a couple of days to weigh myself, otherwise all that added bloat just makes me depressed.  A gain of only 5 lbs is not that bad for WDW.  I think the Relay for Life is the perfect way to do the Walk It Challenge .  Have fun this weekend!


----------



## robinb

vickiemariko said:


> Hello Hello!  I posted on this board a while ago, and I'm back again   I headed over to WW to finally get an intro to the new program today.  I'm a lifetime member, but I've strayed from the healthy path  So it was reality check time for me and it wasn't too bad.  I'm at 119.4 and my goal is 114.  I have 3 weeks and 1 day until I leave for my Disney trip and I am determined to be back at goal for when I leave!!  So I'm all pumped up and motivated to make the next few weeks productive!  I also have my Disney plan too though.  Exercise time is planned, fruit stands have been located, and I'm going to cut out potatoes/pasta/etc at all table service meals.  I would love to come back from Disney the same weight as when I left.  But if that doesn't happen I'd still be happy to be within a couple pounds.



It's good to have a plan when going to WDW ... I usually don't and it shows .  It's good that you caught yourself at only a few pounds!  We'll be glad to have you around for some "Lifetime" advise when you come back from WDW too .




Fall1 said:


> I need to get back on track...after 6 weeks on program, I've lost 11 lbs, but I haven't tracked anything in 8 days and skipped my wi this week   Bad bad I know!
> 
> Not sure what has derailed me except love of sugar, but I need to get back on!!!!


Don't get too stressed out.  We all make mistakes and we all skip a WI or two .  Picking yourself up and brushing yourself off is half the battle.  Just commit yourself to tracking the rest of the week and you'll be fine on your next WI .



dthogue said:


> *I am still struggling with my eating and exercise *- I am on week 3 of the foot injury and go back to the doctor on Friday for another xray - hoping to see some heeling.  Yesterday was a good day for me - the first in a long time that I stayed OP the entire day.  I am taking it one day at a time and hoping for day 2 OP today!


Hang in there {{Hugs}}.  My leader says that we have "challenges" instead of "struggles".  The word "challenge" is positive while "struggle" is negative.  Good luck with your 2nd OP day challenge .



Sandi said:


> Just back from my WI and I am down 0.2 pounds.  Now I have to brush off my apple/stick of butter speech and give it to myself.  Actually, I feel pretty good about it considering Mother's day and my birthday were celebrated.


Yeah ... it's "A" for apple.  That's what you told ME last week .  A loss is a loss especially when you had so many challenges.


----------



## robinb

So ... I went to my meeting today instead of my regular Friday.  I COMPLETELY forgot about the "They Lost 100 lbs" episode on Oprah yesterday.  And Oprah never puts her episodes online, so if you miss one you've missed it.  Anyway ... I sat next to this guy today: http://www.oprah.com/oprahshow/Weight-Loss-Finale-Amazing-Transformations/7 . And was he CUTE!  I'm glad I didn't know about that thing that Dr Greene had said calculating 3x35lbs, or I would have been really uncomfortable, LOL!  He lost all his weight in a little over a year and he's at goal ... 185 lbs.  There was another woman in my meeting who lost 90 lbs in the same time frame.

The funny thing is that I occasionally drop into the Wednesday morning meeting and I remember him when he was big (like in his red shirt).  He looks AMAZING now.

Back to me ... I lost .8 lbs in 5 days.  I'm good with that .  I printed out my tracker for my leader and she said that she would look at it for me.  She did say that I didn't have any milk or oils on it.  I pointed out the yogurt and cheese and told her I didn't like milk.  I will try to make an effort to get those healthy oils in *sigh*.  I usually use a Misto (http://www.amazon.com/Misto-M100S-Gourmet-Brushed-Aluminum/dp/B00004SPZV) with olive oil.  I heard that regular canned oil sprays are bad for your non-stick pans and mine are always trashed in about a year so I'm trying to treat them nicer.


----------



## luvsJack

Well, my first day went great!  So far I am really not feeling hungry at all.  I have to get this "fruit is 0 points" programmed into my head.   I feel guilty eating so much! 

I haven't went by and gotten the calculator yet, but for now my little book and my friend's calculator is helping me keep my points counted.  


Those who are struggling--  I hope you are having a better day.    Just keep moving forward!!


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> So ... I went to my meeting today instead of my regular Friday.  I COMPLETELY forgot about the "They Lost 100 lbs" episode on Oprah yesterday.  And Oprah never puts her episodes online, so if you miss one you've missed it.  Anyway ... I sat next to this guy today: http://www.oprah.com/oprahshow/Weight-Loss-Finale-Amazing-Transformations/7 . And was he CUTE!  I'm glad I didn't know about that thing that Dr Greene had said calculating 3x35lbs, or I would have been really uncomfortable, LOL!  He lost all his weight in a little over a year and he's at goal ... 185 lbs.  There was another woman in my meeting who lost 90 lbs in the same time frame.
> 
> The funny thing is that I occasionally drop into the Wednesday morning meeting and I remember him when he was big (like in his red shirt).  He looks AMAZING now.
> 
> Back to me ... I lost .8 lbs in 5 days.  I'm good with that .  I printed out my tracker for my leader and she said that she would look at it for me.  She did say that I didn't have any milk or oils on it.  I pointed out the yogurt and cheese and told her I didn't like milk.  I will try to make an effort to get those healthy oils in *sigh*.  I usually use a Misto (http://www.amazon.com/Misto-M100S-Gourmet-Brushed-Aluminum/dp/B00004SPZV) with olive oil.  I heard that regular canned oil sprays are bad for your non-stick pans and mine are always trashed in about a year so I'm trying to treat them nicer.



Hey Robin, thanks for including the link to the Oprah group.  I clicked through and read about everyone.  Inspiring stories all!  It sounds like the Wednesday meeting will be more interesting for you. 

Good job on your personal success this week!  That's a great loss when you're so close to goal.  Yea you!


----------



## BabyTigger99

At our meeting yesterday, I ended up buying the Punch DVD workout with the weighted gloves (I think that is the name of it).  Does anyone have it?  Just looking for reviews.  I am hoping it will be my morning workout.

Also, as I sit typing, I am currently eating the WW Rosemary Olive Oil pretzel thins.  Can you say AMAZING!!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Just back from a lovely Mother's Day Weekend at WDW got some good pictures showing how far I've come so far.
> 
> Last Mother's Day Weekend
> 
> (About 1 month into the program)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Mother's Day Weekend



WOW!  Mrzirch you're a totally new woman!  You look fabulous.  Your family must be soooo proud of you.  I'm so glad you posted the pictures.  





Sandi said:


> That's what I was going to say!  Yup, get rid of your home scale for awhile.  It will do nothing but play with your head for the foreseeable future.



I haven't gotten rid of my scale at home but I haven't stepped on it in a very long time.  I'm afraid to now!  I'm thinking that if I dont see the results that I want to see, I'll just run to the kitchen and eat something.





Sandi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my 49th birthday.  Oh, my goodness.  Entering my 50th year.  We went out to dinner at my favorite sushi place and it was delish.  Didn't need any dessert because I was completely satisfied with my dinner.  (Of course, DH is now eating the carrot cake my aunt made for me.  It looks kinda good -- but I had some yesterday and that was all I needed.)
> 
> I was going to try to post before and after photos, but we're having a little trouble with DH's computer and that's where we have all the photos stored.  I will aim to get this done soon.
> 
> Have a great night!



Happy birthday, Sandi!


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> Good job on your personal success this week!  That's a great loss when you're so close to goal.  Yea you!


I WISH I was close to goal but sadly I am not.  I have another 20 lbs to get to the top of my "Healthy Weight Range" and I want to dip 5-10 pounds below the top if I can.


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

Well after my big loss last week, I was nervous to weigh in.  I did OK.  I lost .6 and I am OK with that.  My husband had the day off today and we walked over 4 miles today.  We walked everywhere and it felt good.  Big positive day today.  Thanks to all of you who told me not to stress and I really tried.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> I WISH I was close to goal but sadly I am not.  I have another 20 lbs to get to the top of my "Healthy Weight Range" and I want to dip 5-10 pounds below the top if I can.



My bad Robin.  I thought you were about 10 pounds away.  Even still, 0.8 in 5 days is pretty great.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning everyone! 

1lb down for the week which is great since the Mother's Day feasting was in there! 

Total as of today..33.5lbs!!!

Good luck to all WI's today.


----------



## NC State

WI was last night.  It wasn't what I wanted to see....I'm the same as last week.  No gain and no lost.  I did start the gym and it's "that time of the month" so I'll continue to do my best for this week.  Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## mrzrich

I've been very hungry this week.  I've been eating with reckless abandon.  I has a secret rondevouz (sp?) with 4 fried chicken tenders that I bought at the publix deli and ate as I walked around the store.  I then bought a bag of white chocolate truffles and ate them on the way home.  I haven't behaved this way in over a year, but this week it is clear to me that I still haven't licked this food addiction.  I know most of it is emotional.  I've had a rough week with my mom.  She's very opinionated and judgemental and has no filter.  She just says what she feels without regard for other people's feelings.  As she ages any filter she did have is going away.  This was ckear this weekend.  We spent last mother's day together and it was amazing.  This year was rough.

Anyway at WI last night I was up 4.6 lbs

Something AMAZING happened at the meeting, as if God tapped me on the shoulder and gave me back the motivation I needed.   Theres a really heavy lady who sits in the back.  She is a chronic rejoiner.  She was at the meeting 2 years ago when I had to quit for medical reasons.  She was at the meeting a year ago when I rejoined for good.  She has been in and out of my meeting several times.  Never lost much and always quit after a few meetings. I've really never spoken to her, as I go to a pretty crowded meeting.  

Last night she got her first ever 16 week stay and succeed charm.  She stood up and said that she wanted to dedicated her charm to me!  She remembers the day I joined last year.  She remembers what I looked like.  Whenshe came back 16 weeks ago and saw my progress she realized that if she had stuck it out, she would be where I am today.  

This was a real kick in the pants for me.  When I reach my goals I inspire people I don't even know to reach theirs. 


This morning I am looking up the Wendie Plan.  I am hoping it gives me the kick start I need.

Toni-Ann


----------



## NC State

Wow, what a great story...I really needed this today:0)


----------



## mommykds

Toni Ann,

Wow!! What a great thing to happen to you!   Love it.


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> Something AMAZING happened at the meeting, as if God tapped me on the shoulder and gave me back the motivation I needed.   Theres a really heavy lady who sits in the back.  She is a chronic rejoiner.  She was at the meeting 2 years ago when I had to quit for medical reasons.  She was at the meeting a year ago when I rejoined for good.  She has been in and out of my meeting several times.  Never lost much and always quit after a few meetings. I've really never spoken to her, as I go to a pretty crowded meeting.
> 
> Last night she got her first ever 16 week stay and succeed charm.  She stood up and said that she wanted to dedicated her charm to me!  She remembers the day I joined last year.  She remembers what I looked like.  Whenshe came back 16 weeks ago and saw my progress she realized that if she had stuck it out, she would be where I am today.
> 
> This was a real kick in the pants for me.  When I reach my goals I inspire people I don't even know to reach theirs.
> 
> 
> This morning I am looking up the Wendie Plan.  I am hoping it gives me the kick start I need.
> 
> Toni-Ann



Toni-Ann,

That is amazing.  I'm sure you felt down after your WI, so how perfect that inspiring someone else could bring you back up.  You should print off your little story and stick on your refrigerator (and tracker, and bathroom mirror, . . .)  That is an NSV worth savoring.  Congratulations!

I get days (and weeks) where I just need more food.  It's okay to scratch the itch, but then get back on track.  I know you're back on the bus now.

As for your mom, did you find this week's meeting theme a little helpful?  I read thru my weekly reader last night and the suggestions on being more assertive were valuable.  I know there is only so much you can do with a mom -- you can't fire her or say let's just be holiday card friends -- but tune her out or refocus her when she isn't sending a good message.  

Your story is going to make me feel happy all day!


----------



## mommykds

NC State said:


> WI was last night.  It wasn't what I wanted to see....I'm the same as last week.  No gain and no lost.  I did start the gym and it's "that time of the month" so I'll continue to do my best for this week.  Hope everyone has a great day!



TOM totally throws my WI off too.  Good luck for next week.


----------



## mrzrich

FYI:  Wendie Plan for people with 29 points a day

If you want your BIG eating day to be Saturday

Monday  33-34
Tue       31
Wed      29
Thurs     34-36
Fri         30
Sat       44-49
Sun       29


If you want to eat big on Sunday

Sunday 44-49
Monday 29
Tue      33-34
Wed     31
Thur     29
Fri       34-36
Sat     30

There is a website where you put in how many points you get a day and what day you want to eat big.  It then spit out daily point targets for you.

http://wendie-plan.com/index.cgi


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Non-scale victory this morning stemming from 16 weeks of scale victories: My DH said he was super-proud of my hard work and my weight loss AND called me "skinny"!! 

I'm certainly not tiny, never will be, nor do I want to be.  But I can't tell you the last time someone referred to me as "skinny". WHOO-HOO!! 

Here's to making GREAT choices today, everyone!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

vickiemariko said:


> Speaking of weaknesses... I also have the chocolate and potato chip addiction!  Yesterday I reorganized my pantry and put all my temptations up on the highest selves.  I'm a shorty so if I want those items I have to go to the garage and get the step stool, which will make me really think about making that food choice .



Great idea!! I'm not very tall either, and it is hard to reach the top shelf of the pantry, but I can.  Maybe if I put my most tempting treats in the cupboard above the refrigerator (which I can't reach without a stool), they'd be out-of-sight, out-of-mind.  I've done that before and actually forget they're there.  Thanks for the tip!





mrzrich said:


> I've been very hungry this week.  I've been eating with reckless abandon.  I has a secret rondevouz (sp?) with 4 fried chicken tenders that I bought at the publix deli and ate as I walked around the store.  I then bought a bag of white chocolate truffles and ate them on the way home.  I haven't behaved this way in over a year, but this week it is clear to me that I still haven't licked this food addiction.  I know most of it is emotional.  I've had a rough week with my mom.  She's very opinionated and judgemental and has no filter.  She just says what she feels without regard for other people's feelings.  As she ages any filter she did have is going away.  This was ckear this weekend.  We spent last mother's day together and it was amazing.  This year was rough.
> 
> Anyway at WI last night I was up 4.6 lbs
> 
> Something AMAZING happened at the meeting, as if God tapped me on the shoulder and gave me back the motivation I needed.   Theres a really heavy lady who sits in the back.  She is a chronic rejoiner.  She was at the meeting 2 years ago when I had to quit for medical reasons.  She was at the meeting a year ago when I rejoined for good.  She has been in and out of my meeting several times.  Never lost much and always quit after a few meetings. I've really never spoken to her, as I go to a pretty crowded meeting.
> 
> Last night she got her first ever 16 week stay and succeed charm.  She stood up and said that she wanted to dedicated her charm to me!  She remembers the day I joined last year.  She remembers what I looked like.  Whenshe came back 16 weeks ago and saw my progress she realized that if she had stuck it out, she would be where I am today.
> 
> This was a real kick in the pants for me.  When I reach my goals I inspire people I don't even know to reach theirs.



I re-read this twice -- such an inspiration.  Thank you SO much for sharing it!  Two of my co-workers joined WW online last week after being inspired by my weight loss.  I'm going to share this with them...love it.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> Well, back from WDW and a week of vacation.  My home scale showed a gain of 8 lbs when I got on it immediately upon walking in the door!   However, after the bloat of a 13 hour car ride, it is looking like it will be closer to 5 lbs.  I was expecting it though and am already back on plan.  WI on Thursday to get the real damage/feedback!
> 
> My WW girlfriends (buddies) and I will be participating in Relay for Life this weekend!  We will be doing our WW Walk It Challenge walk on Saturday or Sunday morning together as well as walking to Remember, Celebrate and Fight Back against cancer!
> 
> I love to read the inspiring stories on here and the before and after pics were awesome!!  Keep up the great work!!!



Welcome back!  Good luck on your Relay this weekend.  





BabyTigger99 said:


> I am also at Day 1 today as well.  Started WW at Work program.  I love WW, but it has been a loooong time since I have gone back.  Back in May 2003 I joined with a friend.  I had fabulous success!  I think I lost of total of 40 pounds (I believe I had gone from 189 to 149) by mid-August of 2003.  Unfortunately, my success came to a SCREECHING halt when I was diagnosed with Lymphoma.  I dealt with that for 2 years, and have been been cancer free since May 28, 2005.  However, life got in the way, and then we had an unexpected little blessing born on January 26, 2010 (after we figured we couldn't have any more kids!), and slowly slowly slowly, weight just kept getting higher and higher and higher.
> 
> Now I am recommitting myself to the program, because I know it works, and it needs to be done.  I figure I will weigh in today right around 200.  I have set up my goals in 20 pound increments, hoping to lose anywhere between 60 - 80.



Welcome!  It's a great idea to set small realistic goals.  Your first 10 pounds will also be something to celebrate!  





robinb said:


> Good morning everyone!  I will be WI tomorrow since I have a standard diagnostic procedure scheduled for Friday morning and I will be "out of commission" from Thursday - Saturday.   It's just one of those things you have done when you turn 50 .  Too bad I can't WI on Saturday 'cause I'm bound to be down a LOT .
> 
> I'm probably OK for tomorrow's WI.  This weekend was better than most (even counting the mint julep - 7 points) I may have lost a bit.  I may move my WI from Friday to Wednesday.  I think having it on Friday gives me too much "permission" to overdo it on the weekend and make up for my "sins" the rest of the week.   I think I'll switch to Wednesday for the rest of the month to see how it goes.  Plus ... while I like most of the people at my Friday meeting, there are a couple of them who are starting to annoy me .



Did your appointment go well today, Robin?  I hope you can find a Wednesday meeting that works for you.  I think you've got a great idea.  And I know what you mean about the annoying people in the meetings.  We have had our share of them too!  




dthogue said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> Thought I would check in to see how everyone is doing - I haven't been in WW mode the last week (well month or so) so I didn't feel right posting here - everyone is doing so well, I am proud of you.  Keep up the good work.
> 
> I am still struggling with my eating and exercise - I am on week 3 of the foot injury and go back to the doctor on Friday for another xray - hoping to see some heeling.  Yesterday was a good day for me - the first in a long time that I stayed OP the entire day.  I am taking it one day at a time and hoping for day 2 OP today!
> 
> Have a great day!



I'm glad you're getting back on plan!  You should never avoid posting here because you've had a set back.  That's actually when you should be posting, you know!!  We're always here for those kinds of things.  





BabyTigger99 said:


> So I weighed in yesterday at 202.8.  That is the highest I have ever been.  It is even higher than I was at 9 months pregnant in January 2010.  Yikes!!  I am officially starting this morning.  Got my mini-goals all set (and my rewards as well!).



Congratulations on your official start, BabyTigger99!!  Are you an online member or are you a meetings member?




vickiemariko said:


> Speaking of weaknesses... I also have the chocolate and potato chip addiction!  Yesterday I reorganized my pantry and put all my temptations up on the highest selves.  I'm a shorty so if I want those items I have to go to the garage and get the step stool, which will make me really think about making that food choice .  I also wrote myself notes on brightly colored papers and put them all over the pantry, fridge, computer, exercise equipment, etc.  That way I get reminded all the time of things to keep me motivated.



Well you certainly are determined!    I think you have some excellent ideas for staying motivated.




Sandi said:


> Just back from my WI and I am down 0.2 pounds.  Now I have to brush off my apple/stick of butter speech and give it to myself.  Actually, I feel pretty good about it considering Mother's day and my birthday were celebrated.
> 
> DD16 got me a bacon-chocolate bar for my birthday.  It was a 3oz bar that she and I shared.  It was a very intense chocolate with a unique bacon flavor.  I love chocolate and salty snacks (which is why I like the WW 2pt chocolate pretzel bar) and this was a yummy treat.  I used to get boxes of chocolate as gifts, but DD16 and DH know those are off limits now.  This single bar was a fun treat and fit into my WW program easily.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.



I'm glad you're down, Sandi!   

I gotta say, though, bacon and chocolate together????  The thought makes the little hairs on the back of my neck stand straight up!


----------



## sjms71

WooHoo back from WI and I actually lost 1lb.  I am very happy, now if I can keep that up maybe I can hit goal by the end of the summer, 9.6 lbs to go.


----------



## robinb

mommykds said:


> 1lb down for the week which is great since the Mother's Day feasting was in there!


Whoo hoo!  Congratulations on your loss.



ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> Well after my big loss last week, I was nervous to weigh in.  I did OK.  I lost .6 and I am OK with that.


Your loss is great, especially after losing so much the week before.  



NC State said:


> WI was last night.  It wasn't what I wanted to see....I'm the same as last week.  No gain and no lost.  I did start the gym and it's "that time of the month" so I'll continue to do my best for this week.  Hope everyone has a great day!


I think you'll be fine, you're just a bit bloated with water weight.  Keep up what you're doing and you'll see a negative number next week.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> WooHoo back from WI and I actually lost 1lb.  I am very happy, now if I can keep that up maybe I can hit goal by the end of the summer, 9.6 lbs to go.



Yea Stephanie!  That's a terrific success and I can tell you're motivated to get to goal.


----------



## robinb

mrzrich said:


> Something AMAZING happened at the meeting, as if God tapped me on the shoulder and gave me back the motivation I needed.   Theres a really heavy lady who sits in the back.  She is a chronic rejoiner.  She was at the meeting 2 years ago when I had to quit for medical reasons.  She was at the meeting a year ago when I rejoined for good.  She has been in and out of my meeting several times.  Never lost much and always quit after a few meetings. I've really never spoken to her, as I go to a pretty crowded meeting.
> 
> Last night she got her first ever 16 week stay and succeed charm.  She stood up and said that she wanted to dedicated her charm to me!  She remembers the day I joined last year.  She remembers what I looked like.  Whenshe came back 16 weeks ago and saw my progress she realized that if she had stuck it out, she would be where I am today.
> 
> *This was a real kick in the pants for me.  When I reach my goals I inspire people I don't even know to reach theirs. *


You inspire us here every week .  

I was similarly inspired by the guy I posted about who was on the Oprah show.  I remember him last year when he was big.  Sadly, I was much the same size as I am now.  While I am not a chronic rejoiner, I am a chronic yo-yo'er.  I do well one week and then I coast the next couple gaining back what I lost until I put my nose back to the grindstone and start the cycle all over again.  I really didn't realize how LITTLE I had lost until my leader was looking at my weight record and accidentally pulled up my weight chart from April 2010 instead of April 2011.  My weight from 4/10 is so close to what it was on 4/11 it literally made me want to cry and I am tearing up thinking about it now.  In the same time period I lost that tiny, tiny about of weight this guy dropped over 100 lbs .  Damn.  Depressing?  Oh yeah.  But also inspiring.  I think seeing my weight from last year was really the kick I needed and seeing Mike yesterday was an extra boot in the butt.  I'm glad that you provided the boot for someone else .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> So ... I went to my meeting today instead of my regular Friday.  I COMPLETELY forgot about the "They Lost 100 lbs" episode on Oprah yesterday.  And Oprah never puts her episodes online, so if you miss one you've missed it.  Anyway ... I sat next to this guy today: http://www.oprah.com/oprahshow/Weight-Loss-Finale-Amazing-Transformations/7 . And was he CUTE!  I'm glad I didn't know about that thing that Dr Greene had said calculating 3x35lbs, or I would have been really uncomfortable, LOL!  He lost all his weight in a little over a year and he's at goal ... 185 lbs.  There was another woman in my meeting who lost 90 lbs in the same time frame.
> 
> The funny thing is that I occasionally drop into the Wednesday morning meeting and I remember him when he was big (like in his red shirt).  He looks AMAZING now.
> 
> Back to me ... I lost .8 lbs in 5 days.  I'm good with that .  I printed out my tracker for my leader and she said that she would look at it for me.  She did say that I didn't have any milk or oils on it.  I pointed out the yogurt and cheese and told her I didn't like milk.  I will try to make an effort to get those healthy oils in *sigh*.  I usually use a Misto (http://www.amazon.com/Misto-M100S-Gourmet-Brushed-Aluminum/dp/B00004SPZV) with olive oil.  I heard that regular canned oil sprays are bad for your non-stick pans and mine are always trashed in about a year so I'm trying to treat them nicer.



Wow!  That would have been one show to see -- he really is cute!

Congratulations on your loss, Robin!  Have you ever tried the WW smoothies?  I drink a couple of them a week and really like them.  If you make them with water, you can get a dairy serving for 2 points.  I can't drink them straight because they leave my teeth feeling gritty but adding fruit to them takes care of that for me.  I also add a little cocoa and some cinnamon.  If the fruit is frozen, they come out really thick.  Sometimes you can make it an ice cream consistency.



Sandi said:


> Hey Robin, thanks for including the link to the Oprah group.  I clicked through and read about everyone.  Inspiring stories all!  It sounds like the Wednesday meeting will be more interesting for you.
> 
> Good job on your personal success this week!  That's a great loss when you're so close to goal.  Yea you!



I looked at that site too.  There's a lot of inspiration there especially from the guest named Stacey.  I actually remember seeing the episode where she talked about what life was really like for her being overweight.





robinb said:


> I WISH I was close to goal but sadly I am not.  I have another 20 lbs to get to the top of my "Healthy Weight Range" and I want to dip 5-10 pounds below the top if I can.



You'll get there, Robin!  We're cheering you on!   



mrzrich said:


> I've been very hungry this week.  I've been eating with reckless abandon.  I has a secret rondevouz (sp?) with 4 fried chicken tenders that I bought at the publix deli and ate as I walked around the store.  I then bought a bag of white chocolate truffles and ate them on the way home.  I haven't behaved this way in over a year, but this week it is clear to me that I still haven't licked this food addiction.  I know most of it is emotional.  I've had a rough week with my mom.  She's very opinionated and judgemental and has no filter.  She just says what she feels without regard for other people's feelings.  As she ages any filter she did have is going away.  This was ckear this weekend.  We spent last mother's day together and it was amazing.  This year was rough.
> 
> Anyway at WI last night I was up 4.6 lbs
> 
> Something AMAZING happened at the meeting, as if God tapped me on the shoulder and gave me back the motivation I needed.   Theres a really heavy lady who sits in the back.  She is a chronic rejoiner.  She was at the meeting 2 years ago when I had to quit for medical reasons.  She was at the meeting a year ago when I rejoined for good.  She has been in and out of my meeting several times.  Never lost much and always quit after a few meetings. I've really never spoken to her, as I go to a pretty crowded meeting.
> 
> Last night she got her first ever 16 week stay and succeed charm.  She stood up and said that she wanted to dedicated her charm to me!  She remembers the day I joined last year.  She remembers what I looked like.  Whenshe came back 16 weeks ago and saw my progress she realized that if she had stuck it out, she would be where I am today.
> 
> This was a real kick in the pants for me.  When I reach my goals I inspire people I don't even know to reach theirs.
> 
> 
> This morning I am looking up the Wendie Plan.  I am hoping it gives me the kick start I need.
> 
> Toni-Ann



Oh, Toni-Ann!  There are tears in my eyes after reading this.  You must have felt so good afterwards.  It was really nice of her to let you know that you were an inspiration to her.





disbabyndaddy said:


> Non-scale victory this morning stemming from 16 weeks of scale victories: My DH said he was super-proud of my hard work and my weight loss AND called me "skinny"!!
> 
> Here's to making GREAT choices today, everyone!



What a nice guy!





sjms71 said:


> WooHoo back from WI and I actually lost 1lb.  I am very happy, now if I can keep that up maybe I can hit goal by the end of the summer, 9.6 lbs to go.



  Go, Steph, Go!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

So.....yesterday was my weigh in day and I was actually afraid to get on the scale.  For seven days straight, I ate everything chocolate that I could get my hands on.  Ice cream, chocolate bars, Oreo Cakesters, Jo Louis', chocolate bunnies and eggs, WW chocolate cake, etc.  If it was chocolate, I ate it.  Apparently, when I'm good, I'm very, very good but when I'm bad, I'm horrid.  I was really horrid last week!  This time, I was even feeling it in some of my clothes.  

However, I had a much better day yesterday, all day, and so far today is going great.  I made banana blueberry pancakes for breakfast this morning for 2 points each.  I had two of them topped with cherry yogurt and mashed bananas.  For lunch, I'm having a chicken sandwich and for supper it's skewers and curry rice.

Since I didn't weigh in yesterday, (which I'm kind of regretting now) I won't know what my weight loss will be next week (I also haven't been weighing myself at home lately) but I'll be happy with anything that's under my goal.


----------



## dthogue

robinb said:


> So ... I went to my meeting today instead of my regular Friday.  I COMPLETELY forgot about the "They Lost 100 lbs" episode on Oprah yesterday.  And Oprah never puts her episodes online, so if you miss one you've missed it.  Anyway ... I sat next to this guy today: http://www.oprah.com/oprahshow/Weight-Loss-Finale-Amazing-Transformations/7 . And was he CUTE!  I'm glad I didn't know about that thing that Dr Greene had said calculating 3x35lbs, or I would have been really uncomfortable, LOL!  He lost all his weight in a little over a year and he's at goal ... 185 lbs.  There was another woman in my meeting who lost 90 lbs in the same time frame.
> 
> The funny thing is that I occasionally drop into the Wednesday morning meeting and I remember him when he was big (like in his red shirt).  He looks AMAZING now.
> 
> Back to me ... I lost .8 lbs in 5 days.  I'm good with that .  I printed out my tracker for my leader and she said that she would look at it for me.  She did say that I didn't have any milk or oils on it.  I pointed out the yogurt and cheese and told her I didn't like milk.  I will try to make an effort to get those healthy oils in *sigh*.  I usually use a Misto (http://www.amazon.com/Misto-M100S-Gourmet-Brushed-Aluminum/dp/B00004SPZV) with olive oil.  I heard that regular canned oil sprays are bad for your non-stick pans and mine are always trashed in about a year so I'm trying to treat them nicer.



I watched this show - very motivating, but I wish they would have told more about HOW they lost over 100lbs, not just that they did it.

Congrats on the loss 



luvsJack said:


> Well, my first day went great!  So far I am really not feeling hungry at all.  I have to get this "fruit is 0 points" programmed into my head.   I feel guilty eating so much!
> 
> I haven't went by and gotten the calculator yet, but for now my little book and my friend's calculator is helping me keep my points counted.
> 
> 
> Those who are struggling--  I hope you are having a better day.    Just keep moving forward!!



Congrats on day 1 - keep going!



ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> Well after my big loss last week, I was nervous to weigh in.  I did OK.  I lost .6 and I am OK with that.  My husband had the day off today and we walked over 4 miles today.  We walked everywhere and it felt good.  Big positive day today.  Thanks to all of you who told me not to stress and I really tried.



Great job walking - congrats on the loss!



mommykds said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> 1lb down for the week which is great since the Mother's Day feasting was in there!
> 
> Total as of today..33.5lbs!!!
> 
> Good luck to all WI's today.



Way to go 



NC State said:


> WI was last night.  It wasn't what I wanted to see....I'm the same as last week.  No gain and no lost.  I did start the gym and it's "that time of the month" so I'll continue to do my best for this week.  Hope everyone has a great day!



Hang in there - great job starting at the gym!



mrzrich said:


> I've been very hungry this week.  I've been eating with reckless abandon.  I has a secret rondevouz (sp?) with 4 fried chicken tenders that I bought at the publix deli and ate as I walked around the store.  I then bought a bag of white chocolate truffles and ate them on the way home.  I haven't behaved this way in over a year, but this week it is clear to me that I still haven't licked this food addiction.  I know most of it is emotional.  I've had a rough week with my mom.  She's very opinionated and judgemental and has no filter.  She just says what she feels without regard for other people's feelings.  As she ages any filter she did have is going away.  This was ckear this weekend.  We spent last mother's day together and it was amazing.  This year was rough.
> 
> Anyway at WI last night I was up 4.6 lbs
> 
> Something AMAZING happened at the meeting, as if God tapped me on the shoulder and gave me back the motivation I needed.   Theres a really heavy lady who sits in the back.  She is a chronic rejoiner.  She was at the meeting 2 years ago when I had to quit for medical reasons.  She was at the meeting a year ago when I rejoined for good.  She has been in and out of my meeting several times.  Never lost much and always quit after a few meetings. I've really never spoken to her, as I go to a pretty crowded meeting.
> 
> Last night she got her first ever 16 week stay and succeed charm.  She stood up and said that she wanted to dedicated her charm to me!  She remembers the day I joined last year.  She remembers what I looked like.  Whenshe came back 16 weeks ago and saw my progress she realized that if she had stuck it out, she would be where I am today.
> 
> This was a real kick in the pants for me.  When I reach my goals I inspire people I don't even know to reach theirs.
> 
> 
> This morning I am looking up the Wendie Plan.  I am hoping it gives me the kick start I need.
> 
> Toni-Ann



Love that story - be proud of your accomplishments - what a proud moment!


----------



## dthogue

mrzrich said:


> FYI:  Wendie Plan for people with 29 points a day
> 
> If you want your BIG eating day to be Saturday
> 
> Monday  33-34
> Tue       31
> Wed      29
> Thurs     34-36
> Fri         30
> Sat       44-49
> Sun       29
> 
> 
> If you want to eat big on Sunday
> 
> Sunday 44-49
> Monday 29
> Tue      33-34
> Wed     31
> Thur     29
> Fri       34-36
> Sat     30
> 
> There is a website where you put in how many points you get a day and what day you want to eat big.  It then spit out daily point targets for you.
> 
> http://wendie-plan.com/index.cgi



Very interesting - I checked out the website - I'm going to try this starting Saturady when my weeklies reset (don't have any left today 



disbabyndaddy said:


> Non-scale victory this morning stemming from 16 weeks of scale victories: My DH said he was super-proud of my hard work and my weight loss AND called me "skinny"!!
> 
> I'm certainly not tiny, never will be, nor do I want to be.  But I can't tell you the last time someone referred to me as "skinny". WHOO-HOO!!
> 
> Here's to making GREAT choices today, everyone!



What a great guy!!! 



sjms71 said:


> WooHoo back from WI and I actually lost 1lb.  I am very happy, now if I can keep that up maybe I can hit goal by the end of the summer, 9.6 lbs to go.



Stephanie - congrats on the loss - you are soooo close to goal - keep it up your - you're my inspiration


----------



## dthogue

robinb said:


> You inspire us here every week .
> 
> I was similarly inspired by the guy I posted about who was on the Oprah show.  I remember him last year when he was big.  Sadly, I was much the same size as I am now.  While I am not a chronic rejoiner, I am a chronic yo-yo'er.  I do well one week and then I coast the next couple gaining back what I lost until I put my nose back to the grindstone and start the cycle all over again.  I really didn't realize how LITTLE I had lost until my leader was looking at my weight record and accidentally pulled up my weight chart from April 2010 instead of April 2011.  My weight from 4/10 is so close to what it was on 4/11 it literally made me want to cry and I am tearing up thinking about it now.  In the same time period I lost that tiny, tiny about of weight this guy dropped over 100 lbs .  Damn.  Depressing?  Oh yeah.  But also inspiring.  I think seeing my weight from last year was really the kick I needed and seeing Mike yesterday was an extra boot in the butt.  I'm glad that you provided the boot for someone else .



 to you Robin - I an feel your pain.  I am going through the same thing and feeling as you are.  It is depressing - I too feel like a yo-yo'er - I started again on WW in December and lost almost 38 pounds through the end of March.  Now I weigh today about 5 pounds more than I did at that time - a few month wasted - being on plan, not tracking and eating too much.  I try every day, one I day I stay on plan, the next day I don't.  I'm just not sure what to do anymore.  I can't seem to stop myself from eating and eating and eating.

Know that we are all here for you - hopefully Mike's inspiring story will help us get back on track.  Deep down I know I can do this, I just have to find the strength to do it.


----------



## NC State

robinb said:


> I think you'll be fine, you're just a bit bloated with water weight.  Keep up what you're doing and you'll see a negative number next week.



Thanks Robin, I hope so


----------



## dthogue

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So.....yesterday was my weigh in day and I was actually afraid to get on the scale.  For seven days straight, I ate everything chocolate that I could get my hands on.  Ice cream, chocolate bars, Oreo Cakesters, Jo Louis', chocolate bunnies and eggs, WW chocolate cake, etc.  If it was chocolate, I ate it.  Apparently, when I'm good, I'm very, very good but when I'm bad, I'm horrid.  I was really horrid last week!  This time, I was even feeling it in some of my clothes.
> 
> However, I had a much better day yesterday, all day, and so far today is going great.  I made banana blueberry pancakes for breakfast this morning for 2 points each.  I had two of them topped with cherry yogurt and mashed bananas.  For lunch, I'm having a chicken sandwich and for supper it's skewers and curry rice.
> 
> Since I didn't weigh in yesterday, (which I'm kind of regretting now) I won't know what my weight loss will be next week (I also haven't been weighing myself at home lately) but I'll be happy with anything that's under my goal.



I honestly think Chocolate should be a food group  - I love my chocolate too - can't keep it in the house, I even eat the chocolate chips in the pantry 

Lately I too have considered skipping my weigh ins, but somehow I still go and face the scale as ugly as it is - I'm hoping for a lose this week to make up for my 2 previous gains.  I guess it's better to face the music, than not know the truth!!

Hope you have a great day, sounds like its going well so far!


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> WooHoo back from WI and I actually lost 1lb.  I am very happy, now if I can keep that up maybe I can hit goal by the end of the summer, 9.6 lbs to go.



Woo Hoo!

I need to journal here to keep me accountable

What I ate (and plan to eat) Today 

Target for today 29 pts

Breakfast 3pts

1/3 cup Egg Beaters 1pt
1 slice reduced fat cheese 1pt
23gr Jimmy Dean Turkey Sausage Crumbles 1pt
1 cup watermelon 0 pts

Lunch 5pts

Wendys Small Chili (4pts)
dumped onto
2 Wendy's side salads (0pts)
with 1 packet of Wendys Reduced Fat Sour Cream mixed in (1pt)

Dinner 10pts

4oz London Broil grilled 5 pts
Onions and mushrooms sauteed with 1 tsp olive oil 1 pt
1/2 cup instant Mashed potatoes  3 pts
Cauliflower cooked with 1 tsp olive oil 1 pt


Snacks 11pts

WW vanilla smoothie mix 2pts
made with 
1 cup FF milk 2pts
and a 
1/2 cup of strawberries 0pts

1 serving of Special K cracker crisps 3pts
with
2 tbsp dip made with reduce fat Sour Cream and onion soup mix 2 pts

1 WW Dark Chocolate and Raspberry Ice Cream bar 2 pts


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Toni-Ann -- that sounds like a good day!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

dthogue said:


> I honestly think Chocolate should be a food group  - I love my chocolate too - can't keep it in the house, I even eat the chocolate chips in the pantry
> 
> Lately I too have considered skipping my weigh ins, but somehow I still go and face the scale as ugly as it is - I'm hoping for a lose this week to make up for my 2 previous gains.  I guess it's better to face the music, than not know the truth!!
> 
> Hope you have a great day, sounds like its going well so far!



Oh, I had forgotten about the chocolate chips!  I could have eaten those too!  I have semi-sweet, chips & chunks, white, mint, milk chocolate, butterscotch and peanut butter chips in my cupboard!  What a feast that would have been.  

I know I should have weighed in but I was afraid that seeing the damage I had done would have been enough to make me keep eating.  I felt the best way to get back on track was to start over like nothing had happen.  I like Wednesdays.  It's a new beginning for me, the start of a new eating week and I didn't want anything to spoil it for me this week.  So far, so good.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I know I should have weighed in but I was afraid that seeing the damage I had done would have been enough to make me keep eating.  I felt the best way to get back on track was to start over like nothing had happen.  I like Wednesdays.  It's a new beginning for me, the start of a new eating week and I didn't want anything to spoil it for me this week.  So far, so good.



It seems to me that if you think about why you're doing something (or not, as the case may be), you're making a rationale decision for yourself.  It's sort of the same thing with actually thinking about what you're eating.  Good decision for you.


----------



## Sandi

Toni-Ann, your plan for eating today looks great.  You've inspired me to think about my whole day a little better.  Right now I have a standard breakfast and lunch, but my eating gets out of whack when I get home after work.  If I planned it out in the morning -- like you did -- I'd probably do better because there wouldn't be any thinking involved at the end of the work day.  Thanks for posting your 29 point day!


----------



## mrzrich

My eating plan for today:  Target Points 34-35

Breakfast 3 points

1/3 cup egg Beaters (1 pt)

1 slice WW Reduced fat Cheese (1 pt)

23 gr Jimmy Dean Turkey Sausage Crumbles (1 pt)

Watermelon (0 pts)

Snack 4 pts

1 cup FF Yogurt (3 pts)
20 gr Fiber one (1 pts)

Lunch 9 points

McDonalds Hamburger (7pts)
Apple Dippers with Caramel Dip (2pts)
Unsweet Tea (0 pts)

Dinner 11 points

Sam's Spinach and Asiago Sausage (3 pts)
Peppers and Onions sauteed in 1tsp Olive Oil (1 pt)
2oz Italian Bread (4pts)
Salad with 1 tsp olive oil  (1 pt)
2tbsp Kraft Roasted red pepper dressing (1 pt)
7 gr coutons (1pt)

Snacks 7 pts

1 serving of Special K cracker crisps (3 pts)
with
2 tbsp dip made with reduce fat Sour Cream and onion soup mix (2 pts)

1 WW Dark Chocolate and Raspberry Ice Cream bar (2 pts)


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> It seems to me that if you think about why you're doing something (or not, as the case may be), you're making a rationale decision for yourself.  It's sort of the same thing with actually thinking about what you're eating.  Good decision for you.



Thanks for your support, Sandi!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> My eating plan for today:  Target Points 34-35
> 
> Breakfast 3 points
> 
> 1/3 cup egg Beaters (1 pt)
> 
> 1 slice WW Reduced fat Cheese (1 pt)
> 
> 23 gr Jimmy Dean Turkey Sausage Crumbles (1 pt)
> 
> Watermelon (0 pts)
> 
> Snack 4 pts
> 
> 1 cup FF Yogurt (3 pts)
> 20 gr Fiber one (1 pts)
> 
> Lunch 9 points
> 
> McDonalds Hamburger (7pts)
> Apple Dippers with Caramel Dip (2pts)
> Unsweet Tea (0 pts)
> 
> Dinner 11 points
> 
> Sam's Spinach and Asiago Sausage (3 pts)
> Peppers and Onions sauteed in 1tsp Olive Oil (1 pt)
> 2oz Italian Bread (4pts)
> Salad with 1 tsp olive oil  (1 pt)
> 2tbsp Kraft Roasted red pepper dressing (1 pt)
> 7 gr coutons (1pt)
> 
> Snacks 7 pts
> 
> 1 serving of Special K cracker crisps (3 pts)
> with
> 2 tbsp dip made with reduce fat Sour Cream and onion soup mix (2 pts)
> 
> 1 WW Dark Chocolate and Raspberry Ice Cream bar (2 pts)



Another great looking day, Toni-Ann.  I like how you've included snacks and dessert.    Being prepared should help you stay motivated and organized and keep the impulse eating under control.  How did your plan work out for you yesterday?


----------



## mrzrich

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Another great looking day, Toni-Ann.  I like how you've included snacks and dessert.    Being prepared should help you stay motivated and organized and keep the impulse eating under control.  How did your plan work out for you yesterday?



Perfect because I planned out EVERYTHING, there was no mindless eating. 

I'm curious to see how this "Wendie Plan"  (having some high point days and some low point days) effects the scale.


----------



## BabyTigger99

If anyone is interested, I started a journal on the WISH Journals sections.  Any input is appreciated!!


----------



## cepmom

mrzrich said:


> Perfect because I planned out EVERYTHING, there was no mindless eating.
> 
> I'm curious to see how this "Wendie Plan"  (having some high point days and some low point days) effects the scale.



I've done the "Wendie plan" and it worked out great for me...hope it does for you also!! 

I love it when you post your daily meals! It always inspires me to stick to the plan and track my PPV too. thanks!


----------



## cepmom

went to Target yesterday to pick up some things for our trip to WDW next week and I tried on a pair of shorts. I picked the larger of the 2 sizes I can fluctuate between and they were too tight Granted I was bloated yesterday, but man! 

I think it was the kick in the butt I needed to get back in control(hopefully!!)


----------



## dthogue

mrzrich said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> I need to journal here to keep me accountable
> 
> What I ate (and plan to eat) Today
> 
> Target for today 29 pts
> 
> Breakfast 3pts
> 
> 1/3 cup Egg Beaters 1pt
> 1 slice reduced fat cheese 1pt
> 23gr Jimmy Dean Turkey Sausage Crumbles 1pt
> 1 cup watermelon 0 pts
> 
> Lunch 5pts
> 
> Wendys Small Chili (4pts)
> dumped onto
> 2 Wendy's side salads (0pts)
> with 1 packet of Wendys Reduced Fat Sour Cream mixed in (1pt)
> 
> Dinner 10pts
> 
> 4oz London Broil grilled 5 pts
> Onions and mushrooms sauteed with 1 tsp olive oil 1 pt
> 1/2 cup instant Mashed potatoes  3 pts
> Cauliflower cooked with 1 tsp olive oil 1 pt
> 
> 
> Snacks 11pts
> 
> WW vanilla smoothie mix 2pts
> made with
> 1 cup FF milk 2pts
> and a
> 1/2 cup of strawberries 0pts
> 
> 1 serving of Special K cracker crisps 3pts
> with
> 2 tbsp dip made with reduce fat Sour Cream and onion soup mix 2 pts
> 
> 1 WW Dark Chocolate and Raspberry Ice Cream bar 2 pts




Thanks for posting - I love to see what over people eat - we need to do more of this.

Do you know that 1/2 of egg beaters is only 1 point as well???


----------



## dthogue

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Oh, I had forgotten about the chocolate chips!  I could have eaten those too!  I have semi-sweet, chips & chunks, white, mint, milk chocolate, butterscotch and peanut butter chips in my cupboard!  What a feast that would have been.
> 
> I know I should have weighed in but I was afraid that seeing the damage I had done would have been enough to make me keep eating.  I felt the best way to get back on track was to start over like nothing had happen.  I like Wednesdays.  It's a new beginning for me, the start of a new eating week and I didn't want anything to spoil it for me this week.  So far, so good.



Great job and great attitude - erase the mistakes of the past and start out fresh!!

PS. - sorry I reminded you about the chocolate chips - I add pb to mine


----------



## dthogue

cepmom said:


> went to Target yesterday to pick up some things for our trip to WDW next week and I tried on a pair of shorts. I picked the larger of the 2 sizes I can fluctuate between and they were too tight Granted I was bloated yesterday, but man!
> 
> I think it was the kick in the butt I needed to get back in control(hopefully!!)



I think we need a "kick in the butt" smiley on here (lord knows I need it) - keep that picture of the shorts in your mind - it will motivate you to stay on track.  I have a cute summer skirt hanging on my closet door - it is a size 12 and I'm in a 16 - I am determined to wear it by the end of the summer


----------



## NC State

dthogue said:


> I have a cute summer skirt hanging on my closet door - it is a size 12 and I'm in a 16 - I am determined to wear it by the end of the summer



Me too!


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I know I should have weighed in but I was afraid that seeing the damage I  had done would have been enough to make me keep eating.  I felt the  best way to get back on track was to start over like nothing had happen.   I like Wednesdays.  It's a new beginning for me, the start of a new  eating week and I didn't want anything to spoil it for me this week.  So  far, so good.


I'm glad that I'm not the only one who skips meetings sometimes.  I *try* not to because I always feel more energized and motivated after the meeting even if I have gained weight.  For me, it's often better just to take my lumps and go back to it recommitted.



cepmom said:


> I've done the "Wendie plan" and it worked out great for me...hope it does for you also!!


I just can't plan my meals that far in advance to try to eat so many points on my day and so many points on another day.  I wonder if the real success in the "Wendie plan" is ... well ... the planning.


----------



## cepmom

robinb said:


> I just can't plan my meals that far in advance to try to eat so many points on my day and so many points on another day.  I wonder if the real success in the "Wendie plan" is ... well ... the planning.



yes, for me, the part that made a big difference was actually counting and sticking to the points each day, whether it was a "big" point day or a "low" point day, at the end of the week, I didn't go over the weekly points allowance. I liked the varying of the points; it helped me to not feel deprived if I could actually indulge a little on my "high" point days


----------



## mrzrich

I have to say sitting down and really planning what I will eat ahead of time is really forcing me to look at my menu and helping me to get those good health guidelines in.  I looked at what I typed this morning and didn't see 2 dairy servings.  So instead of the WW Ice cream treat I had a cup of FF milk.


----------



## mrzrich

PLAN FOR SATURDAY


Target for today 30 pts

Breakfast 4pts

1 cup watermelon 0 pts

2 servings of breakfast pizza (4 pts)  

I make this with a pillsbury French loaf, rolled out flat.  I spread 2 Laughing cows over it, I microwave 4 slices of Center cut bacon till almost cooked and tear that over the top, I cook 1/2 cup Egg beaters leaving them still a little wet and I spoon over the crust.  Sprinke 1/2 cup 2% shredded cheese and bake at 350 15 minutes.  Cut  into 16 pieces (2 pts each)  FYI if you cut it into 12 pieces its still 2 pts for 1 piece, but 2 of these larger pieces is 5 pts.



Lunch 6pts

2 oz Lean Deli Roast beef (2pts)
2 oz Kaiser Roll (4pts)
1 cup grape tomatoes (0)
1 cup cantaloupe (0)


Dinner 10pts

1/2 cup Uncle Ben'd Long Grain and Wild Rice (3pts)
Cooked with Olive Oil (1 Pt)
Tilapia with a corn flake crust (I prepare this with oil too) (6 pts)
Steamed Broccoli 


Snacks throughout the day 10pts

1 cup FF milk (2pts)
3/4 cup Multigrain cheerios (2 pts)

1 cup FF Yogurt (3 pts)
10 gr Fiber one (1pt)
1/2 cup of strawberries (0pts)

1 WW Dark Chocolate and Raspberry Ice Cream bar (2 pts)


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> PLAN FOR SATURDAY
> 
> 
> Target for today 30 pts
> 
> Breakfast 4pts
> 
> 1 cup watermelon 0 pts
> 
> 2 servings of breakfast pizza (4 pts)
> 
> I make this with a pillsbury French loaf, rolled out flat.  I spread 2 Laughing cows over it, I microwave 4 slices of Center cut bacon till almost cooked and tear that over the top, I cook 1/2 cup Egg beaters leaving them still a little wet and I spoon over the crust.  Sprinke 1/2 cup 2% shredded cheese and bake at 350 15 minutes.  Cut  into 16 pieces (2 pts each)  FYI if you cut it into 12 pieces its still 2 pts for 1 piece, but 2 of these larger pieces is 5 pts.
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch 6pts
> 
> 2 oz Lean Deli Roast beef (2pts)
> 2 oz Kaiser Roll (4pts)
> 1 cup grape tomatoes (0)
> 1 cup cantaloupe (0)
> 
> 
> Dinner 10pts
> 
> 1/2 cup Uncle Ben'd Long Grain and Wild Rice (3pts)
> Cooked with Olive Oil (1 Pt)
> Tilapia with a corn flake crust (I prepare this with oil too) (6 pts)
> Steamed Broccoli
> 
> 
> Snacks throughout the day 10pts
> 
> 1 cup FF milk (2pts)
> 3/4 cup Multigrain cheerios (2 pts)
> 
> 1 cup FF Yogurt (3 pts)
> 10 gr Fiber one (1pt)
> 1/2 cup of strawberries (0pts)
> 
> 1 WW Dark Chocolate and Raspberry Ice Cream bar (2 pts)



Lots of fruit and veggie servings today and I see your two dairy servings too!    I'm glad the planning is helping you stay on track.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I had to go for receptionist training last evening.  I DID NOT KNOW THEY WERE GOING TO WEIGH US!!!  I was soooo ticked!  I normally weigh in around 9:30/10am but yesterday it was 5:00 and I drank a 5 point smoothie on the way there!  I didn't look at the scale and told my Territory Manager not to tell me what it was but it probably wasn't pretty!

Anyway, I've been doing a great job sticking to my points this week and at the moment, am looking forward to weighing in on Wednesday.  (Now, I have to go a bake cookies for someone. )


----------



## DVCBELLE

I am getting totally frustrated...my weight loss has stalled.  I have been exercising, eating right, getting in my daily goals and the scaled has stalled.  

I need to figure out something to jumpstart my weight loss again but right now I am so frustrated its ridiculous!  I weigh in on Monday but my scale at home has not moved in 3 weeks.  I am not sure I can take another week with no weight loss...


----------



## disbabyndaddy

mrzrich said:


> Snacks throughout the day 10pts
> 
> 1 cup FF milk (2pts)
> 3/4 cup Multigrain cheerios (2 pts)
> 
> 1 cup FF Yogurt (3 pts)
> 10 gr Fiber one (1pt)
> 1/2 cup of strawberries (0pts)
> 
> 1 WW Dark Chocolate and Raspberry Ice Cream bar (2 pts)




I usuall have about 10 "anytime" points a day too.  I LOVE the WW dark chocolate & raspberry ice cream bars!! SO good.  Too, I discovered that 2/3 cup FF milk is 1 point & that I don't need a whole cup on my morning cereal or as a snack drink, so I use 2/3 cup and save a point.

Thanks for posting your meals! Very helpful to see what others are doing.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

disbabyndaddy said:


> I usuall have about 10 "anytime" points a day too.  I LOVE the WW dark chocolate & raspberry ice cream bars!! SO good.  Too, I discovered that 2/3 cup FF milk is 1 point & that I don't need a whole cup on my morning cereal or as a snack drink, so I use 2/3 cup and save a point.
> 
> Thanks for posting your meals! Very helpful to see what others are doing.



Don't forget that 2/3 of a cup of milk is not a whole dairy serving so you'll need to be making up for it somewhere else.


----------



## Sandi

How are our weekends going so far?  I just returned from a dinner at Chili's with my family.  I got the chicken fajitas and brought most of my meal home.  I had a coupon for a brownie sundae (birthday treat when you sign up on-line) that I only had two bites of and shared the rest with DD16.  It was fun to go out and I think I made decent choices.  So far, I'm at 31 points for the day.  Hopefully, I'll close the day out with a fresh fruit treat.  Wish me luck!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Don't forget that 2/3 of a cup of milk is not a whole dairy serving so you'll need to be making up for it somewhere else.



Yep, sure do. I love dairy and get plenty of it!   Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Twingle

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I had to go for receptionist training last evening.  I DID NOT KNOW THEY WERE GOING TO WEIGH US!!!  I was soooo ticked!  I normally weigh in around 9:30/10am but yesterday it was 5:00 and I drank a 5 point smoothie on the way there!  I didn't look at the scale and told my Territory Manager not to tell me what it was but it probably wasn't pretty!
> 
> Anyway, I've been doing a great job sticking to my points this week and at the moment, am looking forward to weighing in on Wednesday.  (Now, I have to go a bake cookies for someone. )



I'm sure you'll be an awesome receptionist, and everyone that works at WW has been on program and knows that weight changes through out the day!  No worries 


Good job staying on track everyone - here's to an awesome week!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Twingle said:


> I'm sure you'll be an awesome receptionist, and everyone that works at WW has been on program and knows that weight changes through out the day!  No worries
> 
> 
> Good job staying on track everyone - here's to an awesome week!



Thanks!  I don't know that I would use the word _awesome_, however, I do get the job done!    I've been a receptionist for just over 2 years now.  Weight Watchers Canada Ltd did a member satisfaction survey and Friday's training session was about the results of that.


----------



## Twingle

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Thanks!  I don't know that I would use the word _awesome_, however, I do get the job done!    I've been a receptionist for just over 2 years now.  Weight Watchers Canada Ltd did a member satisfaction survey and Friday's training session was about the results of that.



If you're anything like the receptionists at my meetings, you are indeed awesome   They've helped me so much with staying on program, and seeing results in me that I couldn't see in myself.  I would love to join their ranks, as soon as there is an opening in my area and I'm at goal!


----------



## mrzrich

PLAN FOR SUNDAY



Target for today 44-49 pts  BIG EATING DAY

Breakfast 8 pts

1 cup watermelon 0 pts

Breakfast Sandwich
2 oz Italian Bread 4pts
1 egg 2pts
1 slice WW Cheese 1 pt
2 slices Oscar Meyer Center Cut bacon 1 pt


Lunch 5pts

HotOpen Face Roast Beef
2 oz Lean Deli Roast beef 2pts
Martins Sliced Roll 2pts
1/4 cup Heinz FF Beef Gravy 1 pt
1 cup grape tomatoes (0)
1 cup cantaloupe (0)


Dinner 19-24pts

I am heading to the store now to plan a nice sunday dinner.  I have 19 to 24 point to use for this meal




Snacks throughout the day 12pts

1 cup FF milk (2pts)
3/4 cup Multigrain cheerios (2 pts)

1 cup FF Yogurt (3 pts)
15 gr Old fashioned oats (1pt)
1/2 cup of blueberries (0pts)

2/3 serving Special K Cracker Crisp 2 pts
2 tbsp Roasted red Peper Humus 2 Pts


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,
I did not have a great OP weekend.  Went way overboard but back on track now.  Weekend was lots of fun but I just did not make the best choices.  Since I have lost 30 so far I am starting to want to be done already.  I know that this eating plan is for life but Saturday i just wanted to free myself from the burden of counting & planning & I did just that...even had dessert without thinking about it twice.  Ok I got it out of my system but I have 30 to go & the road looks soooo long right now.


----------



## dthogue

Morning Ladies,

Well since I hurt my foot 3 weeks ago, I have been in an exercise funk - but this morning I got up at 4:45am and headed to the gym - I did 35 minutes on the stationary bike and actually enjoyed it.  I read my book as I rode and the time flew by - I didn't burn as many calories as the eliptical or by running, but I earned 3 (almost 4) AP's so that is better than nothing.  I am going to do a aqua boot camp class tonight as well.  I'm hoping that if I can back into daily exercise, maybe my eating habits will get back in line and back on program.

Today's goal - to stay within my 29 points - no binge eating 

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Sora777

I lost 1.2 pounds this week. a total of 16.2 since 3/7.
3.8 pounds away from my 10%


----------



## disbabyndaddy

mommykds said:


> Good morning,
> I did not have a great OP weekend.  Went way overboard but back on track now.  Weekend was lots of fun but I just did not make the best choices.  Since I have lost 30 so far I am starting to want to be done already.  I know that this eating plan is for life but Saturday i just wanted to free myself from the burden of counting & planning & I did just that...even had dessert without thinking about it twice.  Ok I got it out of my system but I have 30 to go & the road looks soooo long right now.



Congrats on your loss so far!!  I think we all need those now and then, I really do.  Maybe not "go wild and eat with abandon," and a splurge.  You're back on track today, and that's awesome!  I, too, have hit 30 pounds lost and it feels GREAT.  So great, we ordered pizza last night and watched the "Survivor" finale.   I went to their website and figured the points per slice and counted/tracked each one.  It was a splurge for sure but tasted SO GOOD...satisfied my craving and need to "let my hair down" a little...now I'm feeling great and back on today.





dthogue said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well since I hurt my foot 3 weeks ago, I have been in an exercise funk - but this morning I got up at 4:45am and headed to the gym - I did 35 minutes on the stationary bike and actually enjoyed it.



I'm glad you're feeling better and well enough to exercise again!  WOW, I admire you for getting up so early.  That's fantastic!





Sora777 said:


> I lost 1.2 pounds this week. a total of 16.2 since 3/7. 3.8 pounds away from my 10%



Congrats!!   Keep up the GREAT work!

Happy Monday, all!  Here's to a super week!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> PLAN FOR SUNDAY
> 
> 
> 
> Target for today 44-49 pts  BIG EATING DAY
> 
> Breakfast 8 pts
> 
> 1 cup watermelon 0 pts
> 
> Breakfast Sandwich
> 2 oz Italian Bread 4pts
> 1 egg 2pts
> 1 slice WW Cheese 1 pt
> 2 slices Oscar Meyer Center Cut bacon 1 pt




Your breakfast sounds really good, Toni-Ann.  I'm getting ready to put ingredients for Italian Herb bread into my bread maker later this morning and I have turkey bacon in the fridge so I'm going to keep that in mind for another day.  




mommykds said:


> Good morning,
> I did not have a great OP weekend.  Went way overboard but back on track now.  Weekend was lots of fun but I just did not make the best choices.  Since I have lost 30 so far I am starting to want to be done already.  I know that this eating plan is for life but Saturday i just wanted to free myself from the burden of counting & planning & I did just that...even had dessert without thinking about it twice.  Ok I got it out of my system but I have 30 to go & the road looks soooo long right now.



Sorry to hear that your weekend didn't go well but I'm happy you've decided to get back on track this morning.  I get frustrated too sometimes with not being able to eat whatever I want, whenever I want it and how much I want.  Also, sometimes when I think of this as being a lifetime commitment, I get over whelmed with thoughts like whose going to count my points for me when I'm 90 years old and cant do it for myself.    But then I just remember that it's one day at a time; sometimes one meal at a time and I much prefer the way I look and feel now then the way I looked a felt 5 years ago.  I have huge eating days sometimes -- one day I had eaten 60 points before lunch and went out for supper later and ordered fries and dessert with my meal!  But I dont eat like that everyday or even every week.  Sometimes I just can't help myself.  I just always know that with Weight Watchers, I can get back on track as soon as possible and that I haven't blown it completely.  That's part of why WW works!  It's forgiving and allows us to  start fresh again after we've made our mistakes.  Thank goodness it doesn't hold grudges.  Congratulations on losing those 30 pounds and on your commitment to keeping them off. The journey to losing the next 30 pounds may in fact be a long one but, trust me, it will be worth the trip.  




dthogue said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well since I hurt my foot 3 weeks ago, I have been in an exercise funk - but this morning I got up at 4:45am and headed to the gym - I did 35 minutes on the stationary bike and actually enjoyed it.  I read my book as I rode and the time flew by - I didn't burn as many calories as the eliptical or by running, but I earned 3 (almost 4) AP's so that is better than nothing.  I am going to do a aqua boot camp class tonight as well.  I'm hoping that if I can back into daily exercise, maybe my eating habits will get back in line and back on program.
> 
> Today's goal - to stay within my 29 points - no binge eating
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend!



I'm glad you're able to get back into exercising again.  Good luck reaching today's goal!  




Sora777 said:


> I lost 1.2 pounds this week. a total of 16.2 since 3/7.
> 3.8 pounds away from my 10%



  Congratulations!  You're doing fabulous.    Be sure to let us all know when you've reached your 10%!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

It's not like Stephanie to be absent this long...  You OK Stephanie?


----------



## BabyTigger99

Tomorrow is my weigh in day, and I am actually really looking forward to it.  I am feeling so much better, both physically and emotionally.  Right now, my only issue is working hard to try and get my points in.  Most days I am a few points shy, and that doesn't even take into account my activity points.


----------



## mommykds

disbabyndaddy said:


> Congrats on your loss so far!!  I think we all need those now and then, I really do.  Maybe not "go wild and eat with abandon," and a splurge.  You're back on track today, and that's awesome!  I, too, have hit 30 pounds lost and it feels GREAT.  So great, we ordered pizza last night and watched the "Survivor" finale.   I went to their website and figured the points per slice and counted/tracked each one.  It was a splurge for sure but tasted SO GOOD...satisfied my craving and need to "let my hair down" a little...now I'm feeling great and back on today.
> 
> you for getting up so early.  That's fantastic!





CdnBuzzFan said:


> Sorry to hear that your weekend didn't go well but I'm happy you've decided to get back on track this morning.  I get frustrated too sometimes with not being able to eat whatever I want, whenever I want it and how much I want.  Also, sometimes when I think of this as being a lifetime commitment, I get over whelmed with thoughts like whose going to count my points for me when I'm 90 years old and cant do it for myself.    But then I just remember that it's one day at a time; sometimes one meal at a time and I much prefer the way I look and feel now then the way I looked a felt 5 years ago.  I have huge eating days sometimes -- one day I had eaten 60 points before lunch and went out for supper later and ordered fries and dessert with my meal!  But I dont eat like that everyday or even every week.  Sometimes I just can't help myself.  I just always know that with Weight Watchers, I can get back on track as soon as possible and that I haven't blown it completely.  That's part of why WW works!  It's forgiving and allows us to  start fresh again after we've made our mistakes.  Thank goodness it doesn't hold grudges.  Congratulations on losing those 30 pounds and on your commitment to keeping them off. The journey to losing the next 30 pounds may in fact be a long one but, trust me, it will be worth the trip.



Thank you so much ladies.


----------



## mommykds

Sora777 said:


> I lost 1.2 pounds this week. a total of 16.2 since 3/7.
> 3.8 pounds away from my 10%


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robinb

mommykds said:


> Good morning,
> I did not have a great OP weekend.  Went way overboard but back on track  now.  Weekend was lots of fun but I just did not make the best choices.   Since I have lost 30 so far I am starting to want to be done already.   I know that this eating plan is for life but Saturday i just wanted to  free myself from the burden of counting & planning & I did just  that...even had dessert without thinking about it twice.  Ok I got it  out of my system but I have 30 to go & the road looks soooo long  right now.


The important thing is that you are now back on track.  We all fall off the WW wagon and getting back on is what's important.



dthogue said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well since I hurt my foot 3 weeks ago, I have been in an exercise funk - but this morning I got up at 4:45am and headed to the gym - I did 35 minutes on the stationary bike and actually enjoyed it.  I read my book as I rode and the time flew by - I didn't burn as many calories as the eliptical or by running, but I earned 3 (almost 4) AP's so that is better than nothing.  I am going to do a aqua boot camp class tonight as well.  I'm hoping that if I can back into daily exercise, maybe my eating habits will get back in line and back on program.
> 
> Today's goal - to stay within my 29 points - no binge eating
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend!


I'm glad that you have found some exercises that work with your hurt foot.  The words "aqua boot camp" scare me ... have fun!



Sora777 said:


> I lost 1.2 pounds this week. a total of 16.2 since 3/7.
> 3.8 pounds away from my 10%


Yippie!  That's a great loss in only 2 months .

Here is my weekend:  I had a 31 point Friday, a HUGE 63 point Saturday  and a 29 point Sunday.  Even though I had a "bad" Saturday I feel OK about the weekend overall.  More than half of my Sat points came from the 4 slices of pizza I ate during our "Tron-a-thon" where we had friends over to watch both Tron movies back to back.  Since I bracketed the Saturday with two good days and I'll eat close to 30 points the next two days I think I'll be OK for Wednesday's WI. 

I had to quit Pilates for the time being.  I just can't do it with my continuing ear infection as it hurts and I get dizzy.  I took antibiotics, but those only improved things by about 50%.  I'm waiting for a call back from my doctor's office.  I was able to run last week (W5D1 & D2 of C25K) but I was not able to do Day 3 over the weekend because I felt too sick.  I think I might re-do W5D2 today if I'm feeling a bit better.  I would like to earn some more AP and keep the C25K program moving along.

I hope everyone is ready for a good week!


----------



## mrzrich

CdnBuzzFan said:


> It's not like Stephanie to be absent this long...  You OK Stephanie?



I've been wondering the same thing!  Stephanie we miss you!



BabyTigger99 said:


> Tomorrow is my weigh in day, and I am actually really looking forward to it.  I am feeling so much better, both physically and emotionally.  Right now, my only issue is working hard to try and get my points in.  Most days I am a few points shy, and that doesn't even take into account my activity points.



Are you getting in you Good health guidelines?  2 full dairy servings.  2 healthy oils?  I find it hard sticking to ONLY 29 points when I am accounting 4 to 8 of those points to dairy and 2 points to oils.  


What I Plan to eat today 

Target for today 29 pts

Breakfast 4pts

1 cup FF Yogurt 3 pts
15 gram old fashioned oats (1pt)
1/2 cup blueberries

1 cup watermelon 0 pts

Lunch 5pts

Martins Sliced Roll (2pts)
1oz Roast Beef  (1pt)
1 slice WW Cheese (1pt)
10 gr Sensible Portions Apple Straw (1 pt)
Orange (0pts)

Dinner 15pts

3oz 93/7 ground Beef (3 pts)
1 tsp oil (1pt)
1/2 cup classico Sauce (2 pts)
1 cup Smart taste Pasta (5 pts)
1/4 cup part skim ricotta (2 pts)
salad with 1 tsp olive oil and 7g crutons (2 pts)


Snacks  5 pts

Cantaloupe (0 pts)
1 oz Indiana Pop Corn Kettle Corn (3pts)
WW Dark Chocolate Raspberry Ice Cream (2 pts)


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> Tomorrow is my weigh in day, and I am actually really looking forward to it.  I am feeling so much better, both physically and emotionally.  Right now, my only issue is working hard to try and get my points in.  Most days I am a few points shy, and that doesn't even take into account my activity points.



Boy, I wish I had that problem!  I went so overboard yesterday that I have NEGATIVE weekly points (I've never seen that before).  I figure I'm at least tracking, so . . .  I'll probably see a gain on Wednesday, but I really NEEDED ice cream yesterday.

Anyway, enjoy your honeymoon with WW and seriously try to get your points in so that the plan will work.  You don't want to put your body into a starvation mode because then your metabolism goes down and you'll be fighting an uphill battle.  Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> I'm glad that you have found some exercises that work with your hurt foot.  *The words "aqua boot camp" scare me* ... have fun!



Absolutely!  Me too!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> It's not like Stephanie to be absent this long...  You OK Stephanie?





mrzrich said:


> I've been wondering the same thing!  Stephanie we miss you!



Awww, thanks guys .  I am here and doing ok.  I guess just been busy.  Hubby and son were camping with scouts this weekend so DD had a few of her friends over for a sleepover.  Been also working on making my teacher gifts for teacher appreciation week.  Then Sunday was spent drying out camping gear.  We had horrible heavy rain on Saturday.  DH and DS were in the middle of a 5 mile hike when he hit so everything was soaked.  

Had a really good on point weekend but I am up 2.5 today .  I am sure it is water weight but still frustrating to see it.  Thinking of getting a few sessions with a personal trainer to help with these last LBS. but not sure.


----------



## mommykds

robinb said:


> The important thing is that you are now back on track.  We all fall off the WW wagon and getting back on is what's important.



Thanks Robin, good luck for Wednesdays WI.


----------



## sjms71

Good morning friends .  Hope everyone's week is going well.  I am all out of fruit so off to the store to buy some.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Morning everyone!!  First weigh in is this morning!!  I am feeling super pumped about it!!!  Hoping for 3 pounds, which would be awesome!!  Right now I am starving, because I won't eat before weigh in, and my body is used to eating all the time.  Thankfully, weigh in is at 11:30.  Back in 2003 when I did WW, weigh in wasn't until 5, and I would go alllllll day without eating!  This is so much easier!


----------



## dthogue

Afternoon everyone,

Its rainy and yucky here today - and they are calling for more rain tomorrow.

Yesterday was a good day - I stayed OP all day - yippee for me - I know it doesn't sound like much, but to me it is a huge step - ONE DAY AT A TIME!! 

Today is going well so far - I was at the gym at 5:30am, did 30 minutes on the bike and about 20 minutes in the pool.  It feels so good to get back into a exercise routine - it makes me feel so much better.  My plan this week is to get at least 5 days of exercise in.

Going to Target this afternoon to buy a bathing suit  - my old one is a two piece and is too big.  I want a one piece, the 2 piece one doesn't work to well for swimming laps and water areobic


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> Afternoon everyone,
> 
> Its rainy and yucky here today - and they are calling for more rain tomorrow.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day - I stayed OP all day - yippee for me - I know it doesn't sound like much, but to me it is a huge step - ONE DAY AT A TIME!!
> 
> Today is going well so far - I was at the gym at 5:30am, did 30 minutes on the bike and about 20 minutes in the pool.  It feels so good to get back into a exercise routine - it makes me feel so much better.  My plan this week is to get at least 5 days of exercise in.
> 
> Going to Target this afternoon to buy a bathing suit  - my old one is a two piece and is too big.  I want a one piece, the 2 piece one doesn't work to well for swimming laps and water areobic




Nice work with the exercise Tammy.  At the gym at 5:30 in the morning is inspirational (not enough to make me do it, but I am awed).

My plantar faciitis is acting up.  I haven't been able to run for 2 weeks and it's very annoying.  It's not so painful that I can't do anything, so I've been walking and playing tennis.  I tried running about a week ago and after 1 mile had to walk; it was pitiful.

Where is Tori-Ann's daily plan for today?!


----------



## BabyTigger99

I am back from my first weigh in....and lost 7.2 pounds!!!!  Wahoo!!  I figured to be around 3 or so, so I am super excited and motivated to keep going.  I still have a looooong way to go, but you can't start without that first step!


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> I am back from my first weigh in....and lost 7.2 pounds!!!!  Wahoo!!  I figured to be around 3 or so, so I am super excited and motivated to keep going.  I still have a looooong way to go, but you can't start without that first step!



OMG   that is just amazing.  Great start!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

I'm up .2 this week.  I kinda figured that I'd be up with mother's day, my birthday, and the lousy weather last week.  I really wish it would stop raining so that I could get back to running.  If this keeps up, I'm going to have to invest in a treadmill or gym membership.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

BabyTigger99 said:


> I am back from my first weigh in....and lost 7.2 pounds!!!!  Wahoo!!  I figured to be around 3 or so, so I am super excited and motivated to keep going.  I still have a looooong way to go, but you can't start without that first step!



Awesome!!


----------



## sjms71

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> I'm up .2 this week.  I kinda figured that I'd be up with mother's day, my birthday, and the lousy weather last week.  I really wish it would stop raining so that I could get back to running.  If this keeps up, I'm going to have to invest in a treadmill or gym membership.



 Hang in there.  I got a elliptical last November cause the weather wasn't cooperating.  I use it everyday but when the weather is nice I go for a run outside.


----------



## Sandi

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> I'm up .2 this week.  I kinda figured that I'd be up with mother's day, my birthday, and the lousy weather last week.  I really wish it would stop raining so that I could get back to running.  If this keeps up, I'm going to have to invest in a treadmill or gym membership.



I'm with you on the weather.  It is cold and wet up here.  I did go for a walk in the rain on Sunday while it was mostly just sprinkling.  It's just not the same as a nice run in sunshine.  We have a treadmill, but I'd rather walk or run outside even in not so nice weather.  

And, Happy Birthday belatedly!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Good morning friends .  Hope everyone's week is going well.  I am all out of fruit so off to the store to buy some.



I ran out of everything but bananas on Sunday and didn't get out to go shopping until this morning.

Sounds like you had a busy weekend.  We were going to send out a search party.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> Morning everyone!!  First weigh in is this morning!!  I am feeling super pumped about it!!!  Hoping for 3 pounds, which would be awesome!!  Right now I am starving, because I won't eat before weigh in, and my body is used to eating all the time.  Thankfully, weigh in is at 11:30.  Back in 2003 when I did WW, weigh in wasn't until 5, and I would go alllllll day without eating!  This is so much easier!



I weigh in around 9:30/10am but I've always eaten breakfast.  I just make sure that it's the same thing every Wednesday and as early in the morning as possible.  I dont like being hungry and sometimes hunger gives me migraines. 





dthogue said:


> Afternoon everyone,
> 
> Its rainy and yucky here today - and they are calling for more rain tomorrow.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day - I stayed OP all day - yippee for me - I know it doesn't sound like much, but to me it is a huge step - ONE DAY AT A TIME!!
> 
> Today is going well so far - I was at the gym at 5:30am, did 30 minutes on the bike and about 20 minutes in the pool.  It feels so good to get back into a exercise routine - it makes me feel so much better.  My plan this week is to get at least 5 days of exercise in.
> 
> Going to Target this afternoon to buy a bathing suit  - my old one is a two piece and is too big.  I want a one piece, the 2 piece one doesn't work to well for swimming laps and water areobic



It's been drizzling here all morning and a little chilly too.  Last week I saw my neighbour out sunbathing on her deck and this morning I had my jacket and a sweater on!  

Good for you for being able to get up that early to exercise but I'm with Sandi on this one.  Exercise wouldn't get me out of bed that early!      There's actually very little that will get me out of bed that early.  





BabyTigger99 said:


> I am back from my first weigh in....and lost 7.2 pounds!!!!  Wahoo!!  I figured to be around 3 or so, so I am super excited and motivated to keep going.  I still have a loooo
> 
> 
> Holy cow!  That's awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoofyMomInOhio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up .2 this week.  I kinda figured that I'd be up with mother's day, my birthday, and the lousy weather last week.  I really wish it would stop raining so that I could get back to running.  If this keeps up, I'm going to have to invest in a treadmill or gym membership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you're up today but I'm sure you still made good choices this week.
Click to expand...


----------



## dthogue

Sandi said:


> My plantar faciitis is acting up.  I haven't been able to run for 2 weeks and it's very annoying.  It's not so painful that I can't do anything, so I've been walking and playing tennis.  I tried running about a week ago and after 1 mile had to walk; it was pitiful.



Sorry to hear that - I'm still having problems with my left foot - I think the added stress isn't helping - some days I feel like I will never be able to walk pain free 



BabyTigger99 said:


> I am back from my first weigh in....and lost 7.2 pounds!!!!  Wahoo!!  I figured to be around 3 or so, so I am super excited and motivated to keep going.  I still have a looooong way to go, but you can't start without that first step!



congratulations



GoofyMomInOhio said:


> I'm up .2 this week.  I kinda figured that I'd be up with mother's day, my birthday, and the lousy weather last week.  I really wish it would stop raining so that I could get back to running.  If this keeps up, I'm going to have to invest in a treadmill or gym membership.



sorry about the gain - here's hoping for sunshine for you!


----------



## mrzrich

PLAN FOR TUESDAY



Target for today 33-34

Breakfast 4 pts

1 cup watermelon 0 pts
1/2 Sam's Chicken Sausage Diced 1pt
Red Pepper Diced 0 pts
1/3 Cup egg beaters  1 pt
1 tsp olive oil 1 pt
1/2 Bagel Thin 1pt


Lunch 6pts

2 Shrimp Egg Rolls 5 pts
(I get these a Walmart near the Deli, there are 2pt for 1 or 5pts for 2)

1tbsp Duck Sauce 1 pt
1 orange 0 pts
WW String Cheese 1 pt


Dinner  11 pts

3 oz boneless Pork chop 5 pts
1/2 cup rice 3 pts
Birdseye Steam Fresh Seasoned Cauliflower 1pt
Salad with 7 gr crutons and 1 tsp oil and vinegar 2 pts



Snacks throughout the day 12pts

1 cup FF Yogurt (3 pts)
15 gr Old fashioned oats (1pt)
1/2 cup of blueberries (0pts)

1 cup FF milk (2pts)
1 oz apple straws (3pts)  If you haven't tried them you MUST!  They taste like churros!

8 slices turkey pepperoni (1 pt)
8 Reduced fat keebler club crackers (3 pts)


----------



## mrzrich

BabyTigger99 said:


> Morning everyone!!  First weigh in is this morning!!  I am feeling super pumped about it!!!  Hoping for 3 pounds, which would be awesome!!  Right now I am starving, because I won't eat before weigh in, and my body is used to eating all the time.  Thankfully, weigh in is at 11:30.  Back in 2003 when I did WW, weigh in wasn't until 5, and I would go alllllll day without eating!  This is so much easier!



WOW! I could never do that.  Did you pig out big time after your meeting when you used to wait till after 5 to eat?

It would probably be a better idea to eat a small breakfast on WI day.  If you eat the same thing every week it will balance out on the scale.


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> It would probably be a better idea to eat a small breakfast on WI day.  If you eat the same thing every week it will balance out on the scale.



That's what I do.  Exact same breakfast every Wednesday at about the same time.  My WI is at noon.  I stop drinking by about 10:30.  It's almost a ritual.  I can't imagine not eating before my meeting; that would make things very uncomfortable.


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I weigh in around 9:30/10am but I've always eaten breakfast.  I just make sure that it's the same thing every Wednesday and as early in the morning as possible.  I dont like being hungry and sometimes hunger gives me migraines.


I admit that I don't eat before I weight in at 9:00 - 9:30 am.  I bring a yogurt and a cup of coffee with me to the meeting.  I don't think I could make it past the morning though.  I am so used to eating breakfast.

I got in some activity today, even though my ear still hurts.  I re-did W5D2 of C25K (5 AP points, baby!) which included 16 minutes of running split into 2 8 minute runs.  My new WI day is tomorrow and I *think* I'm OK.  We'll see.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> I admit that I don't eat before I weight in at 9:00 - 9:30 am.  I bring a yogurt and a cup of coffee with me to the meeting.  I don't think I could make it past the morning though.  I am so used to eating breakfast.
> 
> I got in some activity today, even though my ear still hurts.  I re-did W5D2 of C25K (5 AP points, baby!) which included 16 minutes of running split into 2 8 minute runs.  My new WI day is tomorrow and I *think* I'm OK.  We'll see.



I am sorry your ear still hurts, but what a trooper you are . Good luck at WI tomorrow.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

BabyTigger99 said:


> I am back from my first weigh in....and lost 7.2 pounds!!!!  Wahoo!!  I figured to be around 3 or so, so I am super excited and motivated to keep going.  I still have a looooong way to go, but you can't start without that first step!



That's FANTASTIC!!!    Congratulations!!  That first big week of weight loss is such a motivator...feels GREAT!  Keep going!




sjms71 said:


> I got a elliptical last November cause the weather wasn't cooperating.  I use it everyday but when the weather is nice I go for a run outside.



I have an elliptical too, though I'm much rather take a nice long walk if the weather is nice.  It depends on my mood and how much time I have -- the elliptical is harder but earns AP much quicker.  I tend to use it during the week and take long walks on the weekends.


----------



## BabyTigger99

When I did WW in 2003 and would go all day without eating before my meeting, it was just a ritual that I did for me.  I usually never had hunger issues leading up to the meeting.  Also, I knew that DH and I would be going out for dinner.  That was part of the day's events for me.  I would weigh in, attend the meeting, and meeting DH at Applebee's where we would split an order of fajitas.  That was my one bad meal for the week.  But, in doing 18 or so weeks on program that time, not once did I have a single gain.  I believe the least I ever lost was the week before my cancer was diagnosed, when the tumor wouldn't allow me to exercise.

Going all morning without eating for me today wasn't bad at all.  Brought food with me to the meeting, and I was fine.  

My leader handed out the Cinnamon crisps in class today.  Yum!  They are amazing!!!


----------



## BabyTigger99

disbabyndaddy said:


> I have an elliptical too, though I'm much rather take a nice long walk if the weather is nice.  It depends on my mood and how much time I have -- the elliptical is harder but earns AP much quicker.  I tend to use it during the week and take long walks on the weekends.



The elliptical is one piece of equipment that I can't use!  It hurts the bottom of my feet when I do it!  I can walk on a treadmill all day, but if you told me to work on the elliptical, I would be done in 10 minutes!


----------



## Twingle

So, here's a question for you - have any of you lost friends while you've gotten healthier?  I had a dear friend, we were practically sisters, who has ended our friendship because "I spend so much time doing the healthy thing".  Right now I'm just super hurt, because I thought our friendship was more than superficial, but I'm wondering if anyone else has had this experience?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Twingle said:


> So, here's a question for you - have any of you lost friends while you've gotten healthier?  I had a dear friend, we were practically sisters, who has ended our friendship because "I spend so much time doing the healthy thing".  Right now I'm just super hurt, because I thought our friendship was more than superficial, but I'm wondering if anyone else has had this experience?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



I had my husband's family be like this to me last time.  We had a cookout at their house, and I brought my own fruits and veggies for me, and a Boca burger and whole wheat bun for the grill.  I got all sorts of comments about it, but my DH finally told them to knock it off, I was doing wonderful on the program, and if they didn't like it, to just ignore it.


----------



## sjms71

Twingle said:


> So, here's a question for you - have any of you lost friends while you've gotten healthier?  I had a dear friend, we were practically sisters, who has ended our friendship because "I spend so much time doing the healthy thing".  Right now I'm just super hurt, because I thought our friendship was more than superficial, but I'm wondering if anyone else has had this experience?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



 OMG, I can't believe this, and no this hasn't happened to me.  Unfortunatly any friend who would ever say or put you in this position is really not a friend at all.  I am so sorry this has happened to you.  Hopefully she will see that she is wrong and say she is sorry.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Twingle said:


> So, here's a question for you - have any of you lost friends while you've gotten healthier?  I had a dear friend, we were practically sisters, who has ended our friendship because "I spend so much time doing the healthy thing".  Right now I'm just super hurt, because I thought our friendship was more than superficial, but I'm wondering if anyone else has had this experience?



Oh, my gosh, NO!  My friends who've seen my since my weight loss are are very excited and want to know how I did it.  We don't go out to dinner much with friends, but when we do, I just order what I need to and no one says anything.  Or if we're at their house, I tell them I'm on WW and they've been great to fix something on the plan I can eat.

I take food when going home to see my family too.  My brothers-in-law think it's a little weird (ha!), but my folks and sisters are all _very_ supportive.

I'm SO sorry to hear you're experiencing this!!  Jealousy?  Wow, what a pal.


----------



## robinb

Twingle said:


> So, here's a question for you - have any of you lost friends while you've gotten healthier?  I had a dear friend, we were practically sisters, who has ended our friendship because "I spend so much time doing the healthy thing".  Right now I'm just super hurt, because I thought our friendship was more than superficial, but I'm wondering if anyone else has had this experience?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


I'm sorry {{hugs}}.  That just stinks.  I have heard that some people can get jealous of other's weight loss success or of the time that their friend/family spends on themselves.  You said before that you have started getting more "Me Time" in your life so maybe your friend felt that you were spending too much time on yourself instead of doing things with and/or for her.   A lot of friendships go awry when one person starts putting other people ahead of their friends ... like when they get married or when they have kids.  Perhaps this is something similar .


----------



## cepmom

Twingle said:


> So, here's a question for you - have any of you lost friends while you've gotten healthier?  I had a dear friend, we were practically sisters, who has ended our friendship because "I spend so much time doing the healthy thing".  Right now I'm just super hurt, because I thought our friendship was more than superficial, but I'm wondering if anyone else has had this experience?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



I have not had this happen either...I'm sorry. that must be hard. Could this person also need to lose weight/improve their health? Could she be jealous of your success and improvement?


----------



## robinb

I'm back from my WI and I'm down 1.4 lbs .  Missing two meals due to a pre-colonoscopy flush will work wonders .  I *did* go back to normal eating on Friday (including the 35 points worth of pizza on Saturday ) so I'm sure all if it wasn't due to the delicious gallon of "prep" I had to drink on Thursday.  

I gave a copy of my tracker to my leader last week to see if she could pinpoint what I have been doing wrong but I think I probably figured it out myself.  I allow myself to slack every time I get to a lowest weight.  Instead of doing the same thing the next week to continue to lose, I slack off and overeat instead.  I am now at my lowest weight in a long time and I certainly won't be doing the SAME thing I did last week  but I will continue to track every meal and I won't allow myself free rein on the weekends.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> WOW! I could never do that.  Did you pig out big time after your meeting when you used to wait till after 5 to eat?
> 
> It would probably be a better idea to eat a small breakfast on WI day.  If you eat the same thing every week it will balance out on the scale.



I'm with you on this one, Toni-Ann.  I could never make a lifetime commitment to go one day every week without eating until supper for the rest of my life.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cepmom said:


> I have not had this happen either...I'm sorry. that must be hard. Could this person also need to lose weight/improve their health? Could she be jealous of your success and improvement?



That's exactly what I was wondering.  This subject has come up in my meeting occasionally and it usually turns out that the friend herself is overweight and is jealous of the others success.  Maybe she is just hurt or embarrassed and doesn't know how else to deal with it.





robinb said:


> I'm back from my WI and I'm down 1.4 lbs .  Missing two meals due to a pre-colonoscopy flush will work wonders .  I *did* go back to normal eating on Friday (including the 35 points worth of pizza on Saturday ) so I'm sure all if it wasn't due to the delicious gallon of "prep" I had to drink on Thursday.
> 
> I gave a copy of my tracker to my leader last week to see if she could pinpoint what I have been doing wrong but I think I probably figured it out myself.  I allow myself to slack every time I get to a lowest weight.  Instead of doing the same thing the next week to continue to lose, I slack off and overeat instead.  I am now at my lowest weight in a long time and I certainly won't be doing the SAME thing I did last week  but I will continue to track every meal and I won't allow myself free rein on the weekends.



Yaaaaaahhhh Robin!    Would posting your daily meal plans like Toni-Ann is doing help you with your commitment to track?  Best of luck this week and congratulations on your 1.4.  If I had a virtual sticker I'd send it to you!


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> I'm back from my WI and I'm down 1.4 lbs .  Missing two meals due to a pre-colonoscopy flush will work wonders .  I *did* go back to normal eating on Friday (including the 35 points worth of pizza on Saturday ) so I'm sure all if it wasn't due to the delicious gallon of "prep" I had to drink on Thursday.
> 
> I gave a copy of my tracker to my leader last week to see if she could pinpoint what I have been doing wrong but I think I probably figured it out myself.  I allow myself to slack every time I get to a lowest weight.  Instead of doing the same thing the next week to continue to lose, I slack off and overeat instead.  I am now at my lowest weight in a long time and I certainly won't be doing the SAME thing I did last week  but I will continue to track every meal and I won't allow myself free rein on the weekends.



That's great Robin.  I'm sure you can attribute your success to more than the colonoscopy!  Looks like you really thought about your pattern when you hit a low weight and maybe you can make some changes going forward so you don't repeat that.

I just got back from my WI and stayed the same.  I would have liked to see a loss, but I think it is due to less exercise this past week.  I only earned 17 points and I usually am at 30 or more.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> I'm back from my WI and I'm down 1.4 lbs .  Missing two meals due to a pre-colonoscopy flush will work wonders .  I *did* go back to normal eating on Friday (including the 35 points worth of pizza on Saturday ) so I'm sure all if it wasn't due to the delicious gallon of "prep" I had to drink on Thursday.
> 
> I gave a copy of my tracker to my leader last week to see if she could pinpoint what I have been doing wrong but I think I probably figured it out myself.  I allow myself to slack every time I get to a lowest weight.  Instead of doing the same thing the next week to continue to lose, I slack off and overeat instead.  I am now at my lowest weight in a long time and I certainly won't be doing the SAME thing I did last week  but I will continue to track every meal and I won't allow myself free rein on the weekends.



Robin  you rock girl .  This is a daily learning process and the fact you are recognizing a behavior to modify is huge!  Great work girl!


----------



## mrzrich

PLAN FOR WEDNESDAY



Target for today 31 points

Breakfast 5 pts

1 cup watermelon 0 pts
23 gr Jimmy Dean Turkey Sausage Crumbles 1 pt
1/3 Cup egg beaters  1 pt
1 tsp olive oil 1 pt
1/2 Bagel Thin 1pt
1 slice WW American Cheese 1 pt


Lunch 8 pts

McChicken Sandwich with No Mayo 8 pts 
(This is the small chicken sandwich on the $1 menu)

Apple Dippers without Caramel 0 pts

Large Unsweet Tea 0pts

Dinner  10 pts

3 small pancakes Made with Heart Healty Bisquick, egg beaters and skim milk  3pts
1 egg over easy 2 pts
fried in 1 tsp oil 1 pt
2 tbsp light syrup 1 pt
2 slices Oscar Mayer Center Cut Bacon 1 pt
1 cup Skim Milk 2 pts
1 cup Cantaloupe 0 pts



Snacks throughout the day 8 pts

1 cup FF Yogurt (3 pts)
15 gr Old fashioned oats (1pt)
1/2 cup of blueberries (0pts)

Orange 0 pts

8 slices turkey pepperoni (1 pt)
8 Reduced fat keebler club crackers (3 pts)


----------



## mrzrich

Twingle said:


> So, here's a question for you - have any of you lost friends while you've gotten healthier?  I had a dear friend, we were practically sisters, who has ended our friendship because "I spend so much time doing the healthy thing".  Right now I'm just super hurt, because I thought our friendship was more than superficial, but I'm wondering if anyone else has had this experience?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



My mother who has been thin her whole life was less than supportive.  She is used to me being fatter than her.  The day she realized that I was now wearing the same size as her, you would have though somebody had killed her puppy.  Instead of being happy for me she felt sorry for herself.  She joined WW the next week.  She goes to the meeting, but at 148 lbs starting weight, she really doesn't have any weight to lose.  She's 79 years old, this is an ideal weight for her. She doesn't really understand the plan.  She probably eats like 20 points a day.  Last week she started going to a different meeting than me.  I think this will make it easier for her to eventually quit.



BabyTigger99 said:


> I am back from my first weigh in....and lost 7.2 pounds!!!!  Wahoo!!  I figured to be around 3 or so, so I am super excited and motivated to keep going.  I still have a looooong way to go, but you can't start without that first step!



WOO HOO!  Great job.  Please try not to be discouraged if you see a smaller number next week.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Yaaaaaahhhh Robin!    Would posting your daily meal plans like Toni-Ann is doing help you with your commitment to track?  Best of luck this week and congratulations on your 1.4.  If I had a virtual sticker I'd send it to you!



I say YEAH ROBIN TOO!

I also want to add that posting my eating plan here has helped me to really get my GHG in.  I feel more accountable to do so when I know you guys are watching me.


----------



## Fall1

Does anyone know the lowest point tortillas for fajitas and the lowest point wraps for sandwiches?
Thanks!


----------



## NC State

Wow...going to the gym really paid off.  I lost 1.6 lbs this week to give me a total of 17.6 lbs in 11 weeks!  

We had an office picnic in Pullen Park today.  I had one hamburger pattie with a little chili on top (no bun), one big spoon full of pasta salad, coleslaw that didn't have mayo in it and lots of fruit. This is more than what I normally eat for lunch.  I'm so proud of myself!

I'm worried about this weekend.  Starting tomorrow I'll be at the fairgrounds for the Got to be NC Festival until Sunday.  That means fair food and no time in the gym!  I'm already planning my days with fruit and popcorn while my husband enjoys all the fair food that I love :0(


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> Wow...going to the gym really paid off.  I lost 1.6 lbs this week to give me a total of 17.6 lbs in 11 weeks!
> 
> We had an office picnic in Pullen Park today.  I had one hamburger pattie with a little chili on top (no bun), one big spoon full of pasta salad, coleslaw that didn't have mayo in it and lots of fruit. This is more than what I normally eat for lunch.  I'm so proud of myself!
> 
> I'm worried about this weekend.  Starting tomorrow I'll be at the fairgrounds for the Got to be NC Festival until Sunday.  That means fair food and no time in the gym!  I'm already planning my days with fruit and popcorn while my husband enjoys all the fair food that I love :0(



Yea for a 1.6 pound loss!  It's always nice when your gym effort pays off.  Maybe you'll be able to get a lot of walking in at the fairgrounds.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Fall1 said:


> Does anyone know the lowest point tortillas for fajitas and the lowest point wraps for sandwiches?
> Thanks!



I found a 1 POINT tortilla at the grocery a couple weeks ago! They are "Smart & Delicious" whole wheat, high fiber tortillas, made by La Tortilla Factory: 2g fat, 10g carbs, 7g fiber, 5g protein.  A couple days after I bought them, Hungry Girl mentioned them in her daily email.  They're really good!!




NC State said:


> Wow...going to the gym really paid off.  I lost 1.6 lbs this week to give me a total of 17.6 lbs in 11 weeks!
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> I'm worried about this weekend.  Starting tomorrow I'll be at the fairgrounds for the Got to be NC Festival until Sunday.  That means fair food and no time in the gym!  I'm already planning my days with fruit and popcorn while my husband enjoys all the fair food that I love :0(



Congrats on your loss -- that's great!

I work at the Indiana State Fairgrounds and can totally relate, since I'm around fair food for almost three solid weeks each August for up to 18 hours a day.  Fortunately, we're so busy, I don't end up eating much (or at least as much as I'd love to if I was a "regular" Fairgoer).  This will be my first year on WW during the Fair, and I know it will take some planning and packing even more food to bring to work each day (lunch and dinner, sometimes breakfast too).

Have a fun weekend!  You can do it!




Sandi said:


> Yea for a 1.6 pound loss!  It's always nice when your gym effort pays off.  Maybe you'll be able to get a lot of walking in at the fairgrounds.



So true!  Make an extra lap around the Fairgrounds.


----------



## mommykds

Thursday WI & I am so happy that I am down 2.5lbs down this week.  I have been losing a teeny tiny amount & then a nice amount alternatively each week.  Funny as my diet for each of those weeks are pretty much the same so it's just how I lose I guess.  Either way I will take it!!!  I haven't been tjis weight since 2004 & I never thought I would ever get this weight off.  I have 32 lbs to go to my goal & a healthy weight.  I won't be a stck figure but I will be a normal healthy weight & thats something I have to think about everyday to make it through those "shaky" times when I want to eat everything!!

Have a great day!


----------



## cepmom

I'm weighing in today...haven't been able to weigh in in a few weeks since I started working on Thursdays and can't get to my regular meeting.

 Leaving for WDW tomorrow, so it will be good to WI today and then again when I return to see how I did. I will not be able to walk much this trip due to the fracture in my leg. I have reserved a scooter to use. I am bummed because the walking is what really helps me offset all the eating!! 

Thankfully we are not on the dining plan this time so we will not be having sit down dinner everyday. We have 4 sit downs scheduled for the week...hoping to not do too much damage that way! We will make a grocery stop on the way top ick up some fruit and yogurts and healthy snacks to carry with us. In the past I have ordered kids meals so I plan on doing that again, if the kids meal choices allow for something WW friendly. Wish me luck!!


----------



## mommykds

BabyTigger99 said:


> I am back from my first weigh in....and lost 7.2 pounds!!!!  Wahoo!!  I figured to be around 3 or so, so I am super excited and motivated to keep going.  I still have a looooong way to go, but you can't start without that first step!



What a great start!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommykds

Twingle said:


> So, here's a question for you - have any of you lost friends while you've gotten healthier?  I had a dear friend, we were practically sisters, who has ended our friendship because "I spend so much time doing the healthy thing".  Right now I'm just super hurt, because I thought our friendship was more than superficial, but I'm wondering if anyone else has had this experience?
> 
> Thanks for any help.




Yes.  When I lost alot of weight for my BIL's wedding in 1992.  We were thick as thieves.  We were both around 200lbs at the time.  I started losing & she did not & she gave up.  By the time I was at goal (130lbs) she would not even talk to me.  I found out she was talking behind my back as well.  It was very painful at the time but she just could not be happy for me & therefore I ended our "friendship".  

Keep doing what you are doing.  Getting healthy is very important & some folks can't handle that & they stop being your friend. It stinks.


----------



## mommykds

robinb said:


> I'm back from my WI and I'm down 1.4 lbs .  Missing two meals due to a pre-colonoscopy flush will work wonders .  I *did* go back to normal eating on Friday (including the 35 points worth of pizza on Saturday ) so I'm sure all if it wasn't due to the delicious gallon of "prep" I had to drink on Thursday.



Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!



NC State said:


> Wow...going to the gym really paid off.  I lost 1.6 lbs this week to give me a total of 17.6 lbs in 11 weeks!
> 
> (


Great!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good job on the picnic.


----------



## mommykds

cepmom said:


> I'm weighing in today...haven't been able to weigh in in a few weeks since I started working on Thursdays and can't get to my regular meeting.
> 
> Leaving for WDW tomorrow, so it will be good to WI today and then again when I return to see how I did. I will not be able to walk much this trip due to the fracture in my leg. I have reserved a scooter to use. I am bummed because the walking is what really helps me offset all the eating!!
> 
> Thankfully we are not on the dining plan this time so we will not be having sit down dinner everyday. We have 4 sit downs scheduled for the week...hoping to not do too much damage that way! We will make a grocery stop on the way top ick up some fruit and yogurts and healthy snacks to carry with us. In the past I have ordered kids meals so I plan on doing that again, if the kids meal choices allow for something WW friendly. Wish me luck!!


Have a great time!!!


----------



## Sandi

cepmom said:


> I'm weighing in today...haven't been able to weigh in in a few weeks since I started working on Thursdays and can't get to my regular meeting.
> 
> Leaving for WDW tomorrow, . . .
> 
> Wish me luck!!



Good luck!  You'll do fine.  Have a wonderful time on your vacation to our favorite place.  (Good luck on your WI today, too!)


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> I just got back from my WI and stayed the same.  I would have liked to see a loss, but I think it is due to less exercise this past week.  I only earned 17 points and I usually am at 30 or more.


I know how disappointing a 0 can be on the scale, but I figure it's better than a positive number .  You get 30 APs in per week?!?!  Holy cow! 



mrzrich said:


> My mother who has been thin her whole life was less than supportive.  She is used to me being fatter than her.  The day she realized that I was now wearing the same size as her, you would have though somebody had killed her puppy.  Instead of being happy for me she felt sorry for herself.  She joined WW the next week.  She goes to the meeting, but at 148 lbs starting weight, she really doesn't have any weight to lose.  She's 79 years old, this is an ideal weight for her. She doesn't really understand the plan.  She probably eats like 20 points a day.  Last week she started going to a different meeting than me.  I think this will make it easier for her to eventually quit.


I actually have to commend her on going to WW.  At least she is learning to eat right and THAT is the whole idea behind WW.   It wouldn't be the worst thing in the world for her to lose a little bit of weight and become a lifetime member.  My meeting has a number of seniors who are lifetime members.  It's probably a good thing she's going to a different meeting so she can make her own connections and I am sure that the leader won't let her get too thin .



> I also want to add that posting my eating plan here has helped me to really get my GHG in.  I feel more accountable to do so when I know you guys are watching me.


I admit that I enjoy seeing your menus (and am totally stealing a couple of your meal ideas!), I am not that brave to post my own .



Fall1 said:


> Does anyone know the lowest point tortillas for fajitas and the lowest point wraps for sandwiches?
> Thanks!


I think that all the really low point tortillas taste like old fashioned school paste due to the additives they use to make them high in fiber.   Many of the wraps have the same problem.  I try to go for tortillas made with whole wheat flour or for soft corn tortillas.  I have tried Flatout flat breads and found them to be OK.  My best advise is to take your point calculator to the store with you and run the number.  I have found under the new Points Plus program that things high in fiber or marketed as "lite" are no longer lower in points.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Wow!  Lots of great weigh ins this week!  Good job everybody!!

So, I have a measuring question.  If you are eating something that a serving size is a cup of, is it measured by weight or by volume?  Should I put my serving in a measuring cup, or weigh out 16 oz on my scale?  We had Hamburger Helper last night for dinner (total comfort food my kids wanted after them both having a less than stellar day).  I didn't have enough time to make myself something else, since we had to get to my DSD's choir concert, so I measured out a one-cup serving size, as the box said (paying for it today, holy bloated from the sodium!! Lots of water for me today!).  It just looked like a lot (and I didn't pack it in the measuring cup). So I am wondering if it should be by weight or by volume?  Thanks!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Fall1 said:


> Does anyone know the lowest point tortillas for fajitas and the lowest point wraps for sandwiches?
> Thanks!



I buy Dempster's 7-inch whole wheat tortilla.  They're 2 points each.





NC State said:


> Wow...going to the gym really paid off.  I lost 1.6 lbs this week to give me a total of 17.6 lbs in 11 weeks!
> 
> We had an office picnic in Pullen Park today.  I had one hamburger pattie with a little chili on top (no bun), one big spoon full of pasta salad, coleslaw that didn't have mayo in it and lots of fruit. This is more than what I normally eat for lunch.  I'm so proud of myself!
> 
> I'm worried about this weekend.  Starting tomorrow I'll be at the fairgrounds for the Got to be NC Festival until Sunday.  That means fair food and no time in the gym!  I'm already planning my days with fruit and popcorn while my husband enjoys all the fair food that I love :0(



Congratulations on your 1.6 loss!     17.6 is awesome!!  I hope everything goes well for you at the Festival this weekend.





mommykds said:


> Thursday WI & I am so happy that I am down 2.5lbs down this week.  I have been losing a teeny tiny amount & then a nice amount alternatively each week.  Funny as my diet for each of those weeks are pretty much the same so it's just how I lose I guess.  Either way I will take it!!!  I haven't been tjis weight since 2004 & I never thought I would ever get this weight off.  I have 32 lbs to go to my goal & a healthy weight.  I won't be a stck figure but I will be a normal healthy weight & thats something I have to think about everyday to make it through those "shaky" times when I want to eat everything!!
> 
> Have a great day!




Wow!  2.5 is terrific!  Keep up the good work.  





cepmom said:


> I'm weighing in today...haven't been able to weigh in in a few weeks since I started working on Thursdays and can't get to my regular meeting.
> 
> Leaving for WDW tomorrow, so it will be good to WI today and then again when I return to see how I did. I will not be able to walk much this trip due to the fracture in my leg. I have reserved a scooter to use. I am bummed because the walking is what really helps me offset all the eating!!
> 
> Thankfully we are not on the dining plan this time so we will not be having sit down dinner everyday. We have 4 sit downs scheduled for the week...hoping to not do too much damage that way! We will make a grocery stop on the way top ick up some fruit and yogurts and healthy snacks to carry with us. In the past I have ordered kids meals so I plan on doing that again, if the kids meal choices allow for something WW friendly. Wish me luck!!



Good luck at your weigh-in Cepmom!  I'm so excited that your going to WDW tomorrow!  I'm glad you could get a scooter but it's too bad that you will not be able to do the walking so I wont mention the Butterfinger Cupcake at Staring Roles Cafe in Hollywood Studios.    This is what it looks like -- if you see it, scoot away really fast!





Have a wonderful time!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> Wow!  Lots of great weigh ins this week!  Good job everybody!!
> 
> So, I have a measuring question.  If you are eating something that a serving size is a cup of, is it measured by weight or by volume?  Should I put my serving in a measuring cup, or weigh out 16 oz on my scale?  We had Hamburger Helper last night for dinner (total comfort food my kids wanted after them both having a less than stellar day).  I didn't have enough time to make myself something else, since we had to get to my DSD's choir concert, so I measured out a one-cup serving size, as the box said (paying for it today, holy bloated from the sodium!! Lots of water for me today!).  It just looked like a lot (and I didn't pack it in the measuring cup). So I am wondering if it should be by weight or by volume?  Thanks!



If the serving size is given by the cup or portion of a cup, then I actually put it into a measuring cup.  If it were to say grams or ounces and it wasn't a liquid, then I would put it on a scale.  I measure out my hamburger helper with a measuring cup.  I think a cup is more about volume then about weight since a cup of marshmallows would weigh less than a cup of chocolate chips but it is still a cup.


----------



## BabyTigger99

CdnBuzzFan said:


> If the serving size is given by the cup or portion of a cup, then I actually put it into a measuring cup.  If it were to say grams or ounces and it wasn't a liquid, then I would put it on a scale.  I measure out my hamburger helper with a measuring cup.  I think a cup is more about volume then about weight since a cup of marshmallows would weigh less than a cup of chocolate chips but it is still a cup.



Mmm, marshmellows and chocolate chips!  Yum!  

Thanks for the answer!  That is what I figured.  A cup just looked like a lot.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I like to read Toni-Ann's daily meal plans and one meal in particular caught my attention.  This was my breakfast this morning based on one of her posts.  To make it more Disney-ish, I decided to take a picture of it and post it for you.  

http://
	



1% Milk 1 cup - 3pts
Homemade Italian Herb Bread lightly toasted, 1 slice -- 4pts
Turkey Bacon (from Costco) 3 slices -- 1pt
1 Fried Egg using non stick spray -- 2pts
2 (very large) Strawberries -- 0pts
1 orange -- 0pts

Thanks for the inspiration, Toni-Ann!  It was very good! 

A 10 point breakfast which included 1 dairy serving and 2-21/2 fruit servings and at least 1 lean protein serving from the egg (not sure about the bacon).


----------



## robinb

NC State said:


> Wow...going to the gym really paid off.  I lost 1.6 lbs this week to give me a total of 17.6 lbs in 11 weeks!
> 
> We had an office picnic in Pullen Park today.  I had one hamburger pattie with a little chili on top (no bun), one big spoon full of pasta salad, coleslaw that didn't have mayo in it and lots of fruit. This is more than what I normally eat for lunch.  I'm so proud of myself!


Congratulations on your loss!  You *should* be proud of yourself for your picnic selections!  It is so hard to make the right choices to just take a little bit when potato salad and coleslaw are on the table.  




cepmom said:


> I'm weighing in today...haven't been able to weigh in in a few weeks since I started working on Thursdays and can't get to my regular meeting.
> 
> Leaving for WDW tomorrow, so it will be good to WI today and then again when I return to see how I did. I will not be able to walk much this trip due to the fracture in my leg. I have reserved a scooter to use. I am bummed because the walking is what really helps me offset all the eating!!
> 
> Thankfully we are not on the dining plan this time so we will not be having sit down dinner everyday. We have 4 sit downs scheduled for the week...hoping to not do too much damage that way! We will make a grocery stop on the way top ick up some fruit and yogurts and healthy snacks to carry with us. In the past I have ordered kids meals so I plan on doing that again, if the kids meal choices allow for something WW friendly. Wish me luck!!


Good luck with your weigh in!  I think you made the right choice by renting the scooter.  I was reading about someone on one of the DVC boards who was put at the very end of the hallway at BWV (that's a LOOOONNNNNGGG hallway) and her DH had a hard time getting around but refused to rent a scooter outside the parks because he thought it would be a PITB.  It ended up being a bigger PITB to walk the long hallways but he was still too stubborn to rent one from an outside company.

Do the kid's meals at WDW really work for you?  I think that many of them are way too fast-foodish and full of fat.  Maybe you can choose salads, or grapes instead of fries, or even veggie burgers instead of the real thing.  My DD is a vegetarian so I we end up eating at places that offer non-traditional CS food.  I really like the Lighthouse Sandwich at Columbia Harbor House (it's hummus and broccoli slaw) and the fruit salad at Flame Tree BBQ.  Sunshine Seasons also has some really good food.   In any case, I'm jealous!  Have a great time!



mommykds said:


> Thursday WI & I am so happy that I am down 2.5lbs down this week.  I have been losing a teeny tiny amount & then a nice amount alternatively each week.  Funny as my diet for each of those weeks are pretty much the same so it's just how I lose I guess.  Either way I will take it!!!  I haven't been tjis weight since 2004 & I never thought I would ever get this weight off.  I have 32 lbs to go to my goal & a healthy weight.  I won't be a stck figure but I will be a normal healthy weight & thats something I have to think about everyday to make it through those "shaky" times when I want to eat everything!!
> 
> Have a great day!


Whoo-double-hoo!  2.5 lbs is fantastic!  That's OK that you lose a little then a lot.  It's probably just your body adjusting to your weight loss.  We all can't be like contestants on the Biggest Loser and have huge weight losses every week.


----------



## mrzrich

OMG that breakfast looks a lot yummier than mine!

So now for my official "Wendie Plan" Report.   I LOST 3.8 POUNDS THIS WEEK!!!!

I have been really affraid to use my weeklies since the new program started, but this week I used 29 of them and I LOST 3.8 LBS!  

I would definately reccomend this method for people in a weight loss funk. 

I am going to do this for at least one more week.  Like I said before, the planning has really helped me stay on track, and the accountability here has made me really look at my GHG's and make sure I get them in.


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> Wow...going to the gym really paid off.  I lost 1.6 lbs this week to give me a total of 17.6 lbs in 11 weeks!
> 
> We had an office picnic in Pullen Park today.  I had one hamburger pattie with a little chili on top (no bun), one big spoon full of pasta salad, coleslaw that didn't have mayo in it and lots of fruit. This is more than what I normally eat for lunch.  I'm so proud of myself!
> 
> I'm worried about this weekend.  Starting tomorrow I'll be at the fairgrounds for the Got to be NC Festival until Sunday.  That means fair food and no time in the gym!  I'm already planning my days with fruit and popcorn while my husband enjoys all the fair food that I love :0(





mommykds said:


> Thursday WI & I am so happy that I am down 2.5lbs down this week.  I have been losing a teeny tiny amount & then a nice amount alternatively each week.  Funny as my diet for each of those weeks are pretty much the same so it's just how I lose I guess.  Either way I will take it!!!  I haven't been tjis weight since 2004 & I never thought I would ever get this weight off.  I have 32 lbs to go to my goal & a healthy weight.  I won't be a stck figure but I will be a normal healthy weight & thats something I have to think about everyday to make it through those "shaky" times when I want to eat everything!!
> 
> Have a great day!



Great weigh ins!!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I like to read Toni-Ann's daily meal plans and one meal in particular caught my attention.  This was my breakfast this morning based on one of her posts.  To make it more Disney-ish, I decided to take a picture of it and post it for you.
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1% Milk 1 cup - 3pts
> Homemade Italian Herb Bread lightly toasted, 1 slice -- 4pts
> Turkey Bacon (from Costco) 3 slices -- 1pt
> 1 Fried Egg using non stick spray -- 2pts
> 2 (very large) Strawberries -- 0pts
> 1 orange -- 0pts
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration, Toni-Ann!  It was very good!
> 
> A 10 point breakfast which included 1 dairy serving and 2-21/2 fruit servings and at least 1 lean protein serving from the egg (not sure about the bacon).



Yum



mrzrich said:


> OMG that breakfast looks a lot yummier than mine!
> 
> So now for my official "Wendie Plan" Report.   I LOST 3.8 POUNDS THIS WEEK!!!!
> 
> I have been really affraid to use my weeklies since the new program started, but this week I used 29 of them and I LOST 3.8 LBS!
> 
> I would definately reccomend this method for people in a weight loss funk.
> 
> I am going to do this for at least one more week.  Like I said before, the planning has really helped me stay on track, and the accountability here has made me really look at my GHG's and make sure I get them in.



Great job!!


----------



## sjms71

So, at weigh in I am down .4 today.  I knew my 1 lb week was short lived, oh well.  Now only 9.2 lbs to go.


----------



## Twingle

Thanks so much for all of your super helpful words of wisdom, online WW buddies.  My "friend" is morbidly obese, and I think she's having a lot of troubles with my success because she hasn't had her a-ha moment yet to be motivated to get healthier.  We've talked for years about how we'd feel better losing weight, getting healthier, etc.  As I've shared here before, I finally had my realization last fall/winter about how I deserved to be healthier.  She just can't seem to find her motivation, and apparently has decided it's my fault.  It's sad, and I'll support her however I can, but I'm really tired of her trying to drag me down. 

Thanks again for all your help - it's very much appreciated!  Hope everyone is having a great day, and I'm still messing with photobucket so I can eventually post "before" and "now" pics.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> OMG that breakfast looks a lot yummier than mine!
> 
> So now for my official "Wendie Plan" Report.   I LOST 3.8 POUNDS THIS WEEK!!!!
> 
> I have been really affraid to use my weeklies since the new program started, but this week I used 29 of them and I LOST 3.8 LBS!
> 
> I would definately reccomend this method for people in a weight loss funk.
> 
> I am going to do this for at least one more week.  Like I said before, the planning has really helped me stay on track, and the accountability here has made me really look at my GHG's and make sure I get them in.



  That's unbelievable!   Way to go, girl!  I'm glad you found a way to make this work.  Here's to another great week!  





sjms71 said:


> So, at weigh in I am down .4 today.  I knew my 1 lb week was short lived, oh well.  Now only 9.2 lbs to go.



That's almost half a pound.  Think of it in terms of chocolate -- it's a lot!!!  You're doing so well, you know!  So now you've got a little less than a bag of potatoes to go.    Just think of it each week as taking a couple of potatoes out of that bag.





Twingle said:


> Thanks again for all your help - it's very much appreciated!  Hope everyone is having a great day, and I'm still messing with photobucket so I can eventually post "before" and "now" pics.



I've never used photo bucket but Tiny Pic is pretty easy.  You might want to give that a try.  Good luck.  I cant wait to see your pictures.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I almost forgot...I weighed in yesterday.  Since I didn't weigh in last Wednesday, I dont know what the difference is but I'm exactly 1 pound below my goal weight.  I'm regretting not having weighed in last week.  I just should have gotten on the scale with my eyes closed and gotten one of the receptionists to write it down for me so I could look at it later.


----------



## Twingle

I think I've figured out Photobucket!  Thanks so much for all your help and patience friends!

Here's me last October, right before Halloween:






Here's me this morning, 36 pounds lighter (sorry for the poor quality!)


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Here's what I'm having for lunch today.





1% Milk 1Cup -- 3pts
2 Herb and Garlic Chicken Skewers, President's Choice Blue Menu, 1pt@ -- 2pts
Couscous 1/3 Cup -- 3pts
Broccoli -- 0pts
Grapes 1Cup -- 0pts

Eight points for lunch which includes 1 dairy serving, a little less than 1 lean protein serving and 3 fruit/veggie servings.

I might get supper uploaded later but I may not -- I have to be at work at 5:45.  I think this is the only day that I will be doing this!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

sjms71 said:


> So, at weigh in I am down .4 today.  I knew my 1 lb week was short lived, oh well.  Now only 9.2 lbs to go.



Congratulations!!  That's awesome you're within 10 pounds of your goal!!





Twingle said:


> I think I've figured out Photobucket!  Thanks so much for all your help and patience friends!
> 
> Here's me last October, right before Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me this morning, 36 pounds lighter (sorry for the poor quality!)



You look FANTASTIC!!  Loving your rockin' hair too!


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> OMG that breakfast looks a lot yummier than mine!
> 
> So now for my official "Wendie Plan" Report.   I LOST 3.8 POUNDS THIS WEEK!!!!
> 
> I have been really affraid to use my weeklies since the new program started, but this week I used 29 of them and I LOST 3.8 LBS!
> 
> I would definately reccomend this method for people in a weight loss funk.
> 
> I am going to do this for at least one more week.  Like I said before, the planning has really helped me stay on track, and the accountability here has made me really look at my GHG's and make sure I get them in.



That is terrific Toni-Ann!  What a great shot in the arm.  Take that Mom!



sjms71 said:


> So, at weigh in I am down .4 today.  I knew my 1 lb week was short lived, oh well.  Now only 9.2 lbs to go.



Going in the right direction Stephanie.  Congrats!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I almost forgot...I weighed in yesterday.  Since I didn't weigh in last Wednesday, I dont know what the difference is but I'm exactly 1 pound below my goal weight.  I'm regretting not having weighed in last week.  I just should have gotten on the scale with my eyes closed and gotten one of the receptionists to write it down for me so I could look at it later.



I don't think I could "forget" a loss.  That must be very satisfying.  Good job.  And thanks for posting your food photos -- healthy food can be food porn, too!



disbabyndaddy said:


> You look FANTASTIC!!  Loving your rockin' hair too!



I second that!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Twingle said:


> I think I've figured out Photobucket!  Thanks so much for all your help and patience friends!
> 
> Here's me last October, right before Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me this morning, 36 pounds lighter (sorry for the poor quality!)



Wow!  You look amazing!  I'm glad you figured out how to post.  I love before and after pictures.


----------



## Twingle

Thanks everyone!  It was a big holy sh!t moment for me, I've never done a side by side comparison like that.  My hair is nuts, thanks so much for the compliments.  I had super straight, fine hair until I had my girls, and now it's curly, and seven years later all I know to do with it is wash it - my hairdresser just cuts it really, really well.  

And, since I've learned how to use Photobucket, this is the sign my family made me for my last 5k:






Thank you all so much, from the bottom of my heart, for always being so kind and supportive.  It makes SUCH a huge difference to have that support there.  You guys rock.


----------



## cepmom

thanks everyone!! Weighed in today and I am up 1.6 from last WI on 4/28, which I am okay with because I have not been able to do ANY exercise for a month. But I was under (just barely) "that number I did not want to see" I am really going to try and stay the same over this vacation. Even though I won't walk as much as I usually do at WDW, I will probably be walking more then I have around the house the past month. If I can do it, I will be thrilled!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good luck at your weigh-in Cepmom!  I'm so excited that your going to WDW tomorrow!  I'm glad you could get a scooter but it's too bad that you will not be able to do the walking so I wont mention the Butterfinger Cupcake at Staring Roles Cafe in Hollywood Studios.    This is what it looks like -- if you see it, scoot away really fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful time!



thanks!! I don't really like butterfingers so I think I'm all set there haha! 



robinb said:


> Good luck with your weigh in!  I think you made the right choice by renting the scooter.  I was reading about someone on one of the DVC boards who was put at the very end of the hallway at BWV (that's a LOOOONNNNNGGG hallway) and her DH had a hard time getting around but refused to rent a scooter outside the parks because he thought it would be a PITB.  It ended up being a bigger PITB to walk the long hallways but he was still too stubborn to rent one from an outside company.
> 
> Do the kid's meals at WDW really work for you?  I think that many of them are way too fast-foodish and full of fat.  Maybe you can choose salads, or grapes instead of fries, or even veggie burgers instead of the real thing.  My DD is a vegetarian so I we end up eating at places that offer non-traditional CS food.  I really like the Lighthouse Sandwich at Columbia Harbor House (it's hummus and broccoli slaw) and the fruit salad at Flame Tree BBQ.  Sunshine Seasons also has some really good food.   In any case, I'm jealous!  Have a great time!
> 
> 
> .



I've had the kids meals before, but I can't remember right now what I had!! I wouldn't get the chicken nugget type things or mac & cheese. Maybe at Flame Tree BBQ I had chicken leg and maybe something at Sunshine Seasons from the kids menu. I seem to remember they used to have a grilled chicken option for kids before, but maybe they don't anymore. The fruit platter at Flame Tree is awesome!!! Definitely getting that again this year. the Lighthouse sandwich also sounds good...may have to try that too!! thanks!


----------



## sjms71

Twingle said:


> I think I've figured out Photobucket!  Thanks so much for all your help and patience friends!
> 
> Here's me last October, right before Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me this morning, 36 pounds lighter (sorry for the poor quality!)



You look Great!!!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Here's what I'm having for lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1% Milk 1Cup -- 3pts
> 2 Herb and Garlic Chicken Skewers, President's Choice Blue Menu, 1pt@ -- 2pts
> Couscous 1/3 Cup -- 3pts
> Broccoli -- 0pts
> Grapes 1Cup -- 0pts
> 
> Eight points for lunch which includes 1 dairy serving, a little less than 1 lean protein serving and 3 fruit/veggie servings.
> 
> I might get supper uploaded later but I may not -- I have to be at work at 5:45.  I think this is the only day that I will be doing this!



Jess, I am loving the pictures, keep them coming


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> So, at weigh in I am down .4 today.  I knew my 1 lb week was short lived, oh well.  Now only 9.2 lbs to go.



Almost 2 sticks of butter melted off those hips!



Twingle said:


> I think I've figured out Photobucket!  Thanks so much for all your help and patience friends!
> 
> Here's me last October, right before Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me this morning, 36 pounds lighter (sorry for the poor quality!)



YOU LOOK GREAT!  I don't think I wanna be your friend anymore



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Here's what I'm having for lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1% Milk 1Cup -- 3pts
> 2 Herb and Garlic Chicken Skewers, President's Choice Blue Menu, 1pt@ -- 2pts
> Couscous 1/3 Cup -- 3pts
> Broccoli -- 0pts
> Grapes 1Cup -- 0pts
> 
> Eight points for lunch which includes 1 dairy serving, a little less than 1 lean protein serving and 3 fruit/veggie servings.
> 
> I might get supper uploaded later but I may not -- I have to be at work at 5:45.  I think this is the only day that I will be doing this!



OK. That looks a lot better than my Tuna on Low Calorie Wheat bread.  How the heck is that only 1/3 cup of couscous?  Is that 1/3 cup uncooked?


----------



## Twingle

mrzrich said:


> YOU LOOK GREAT!  I don't think I wanna be your friend anymore



Okay, that made me laugh out loud  Thanks so much for that!  You rock.


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

Man, I haven't been on lately....been trying to keep up with my son's busy schedule!  Hopefully after this weekend we will get a break.  I did make it to my WI today and am down 3.4 this week!!!  I only have 1.4 left of my WDW gain and I'll be back to where I was before WDW.  One week of weight gain and 2 weeks taking it back off...I guess it could be worse (and I probably should wait until next week to see if I really did it in 2 weeks).  

I had a NSV yesterday too.  I went to the doctor yesterday and he looked at my chart and said "you are a much leaner person than the last time I saw you".   About 21 lbs. lighter!  That was nice to hear.  Of course, their scale is nicer the WW ones at meeting.  If I was using their scale, I would be what I was before WDW!  

I had an ultrasound on my thyroid today too.  He suspects I have a nodule.  Not too sure about what that means yet but I guess I will find out next week.  He said it can't be too serious or I wouldn't have been able to lose weight like have been so I guess that's good news.  

Now to go catch up on posts.  I already see a really yummy lunch and a picture of someone that looks awesome!    Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

OK, here's supper.





1 Schnieders Octoberfest Sausage -- 7pts
Basmati Rice 1/2 Cup -- 2pts
Carrots, Green Beans -- 0pts

The salad which would have counted for my 2 oil points is not in the photo because I didn't have time to make it before I left for work and I wasn't going to eat it at 9pm when I got home so no healthy oils today.  No whole grains today either but I did get all my dairy, all my fruits and veggies and most of my lean proteins. 

I took a banana to work with me and when I got home, I snacked on jello with plain greek yogurt for 2pts.

So this was a 29 point day and I didn't dip into my weeklies.

Something I noticed about doing this today was that it kept me honest.  I ate everything that I should (oil excluded ) and wasn't actually hungry between meals.

I might do this again but not anytime soon.  It's a bit of a pain.  Is anyone else up to the challenge of posting pictures of their day???


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> OK. That looks a lot better than my Tuna on Low Calorie Wheat bread.  How the heck is that only 1/3 cup of couscous?  Is that 1/3 cup uncooked?



Well, it is cooked but it may not be 1/3 of a cup.  It's more then 1/4 but less than 1/2.  I just didn't know what else to call it!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

WI this morning, and I'm thrilled with a 2.4 pound loss!  I have *no* idea how, considering I ate an entire medium (veggie) pizza from Domino's over two days at the beginning of my week.  It was also my TOM.  Looking back over my WW online chart, it seems I have slow losses the two weeks leading up to my TOM (PMS, water retension?) and then have a really good loss that actual week.  Funny how our bodies keep/use some food...never know what you'll find when you step on the scale.

With today's WI, I also passed the 30 pounds GONE mark!!   Crazy-happy with that.

Happy Friday everyone...keep up the GREAT work!  Here's to a super weekend of good choices and some outdoor activity points earned.  (It is supposed to finally be warm and sunny here in Indy!)


----------



## sjms71

disbabyndaddy said:


> WI this morning, and I'm thrilled with a 2.4 pound loss!  I have *no* idea how, considering I ate an entire medium (veggie) pizza from Domino's over two days at the beginning of my week.  It was also my TOM.  Looking back over my WW online chart, it seems I have slow losses the two weeks leading up to my TOM (PMS, water retension?) and then have a really good loss that actual week.  Funny how our bodies keep/use some food...never know what you'll find when you step on the scale.
> 
> With today's WI, I also passed the 30 pounds GONE mark!!   Crazy-happy with that.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone...keep up the GREAT work!  Here's to a super weekend of good choices and some outdoor activity points earned.  (It is supposed to finally be warm and sunny here in Indy!)



WoW, Fabulous!!!  You should be very proud of yourself 30lbs is awesome!!


----------



## mommykds

Congrats to all the losers today!!!!!


Whats everyone having for dinner?  I am in a rut & looking for ideas.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mommykds said:


> Congrats to all the losers today!!!!!
> 
> 
> Whats everyone having for dinner?  I am in a rut & looking for ideas.



It's pasta, meatballs and grilled zucchini tonight.  Tomorrow it's hamburgers and butternut squash fries.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

disbabyndaddy said:


> WI this morning, and I'm thrilled with a 2.4 pound loss!  I have *no* idea how, considering I ate an entire medium (veggie) pizza from Domino's over two days at the beginning of my week.  It was also my TOM.  Looking back over my WW online chart, it seems I have slow losses the two weeks leading up to my TOM (PMS, water retension?) and then have a really good loss that actual week.  Funny how our bodies keep/use some food...never know what you'll find when you step on the scale.
> 
> With today's WI, I also passed the 30 pounds GONE mark!!   Crazy-happy with that.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone...keep up the GREAT work!  Here's to a super weekend of good choices and some outdoor activity points earned.  (It is supposed to finally be warm and sunny here in Indy!)



 Woo hoo, nice loss and way to go on your 30lbs!!!


----------



## sjms71

mommykds said:


> Congrats to all the losers today!!!!!
> 
> 
> Whats everyone having for dinner?  I am in a rut & looking for ideas.



I know I have posted this a lot but in case you haven't seen it www.skinnytaste.com.  Also, I believe on ww.com you can but in ingredients you have on hand and it will give you recipe suggestions.  We are having rotisserie chicken from Costco, rice and veggie, not very original.  It was suppose to be last nights dinner before we went to the Durham Bulls baseball game, (Dh's job got tickets for everyone).  However, DH neglected to tell me that it was a huge catered afair so didn't need to make dinner.  Thank goodness I had plenty of dailies left over.  I hate when I am caught off guard with food.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Dinner tonight is tenderloin on the grill and fresh steamed broccoli for sure.  Not sure what else will be on the menu.  Hopefully I will find some inspiration at the grocery store!


----------



## mrzrich

M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> Man, I haven't been on lately....been trying to keep up with my son's busy schedule!  Hopefully after this weekend we will get a break.  I did make it to my WI today and am down 3.4 this week!!!




WOO HOO!




disbabyndaddy said:


> WI this morning, and I'm thrilled with a 2.4 pound loss!
> 
> With today's WI, I also passed the 30 pounds GONE mark!!   Crazy-happy with that.




YEAH! Hooray!




mommykds said:


> Congrats to all the losers today!!!!!
> 
> 
> Whats everyone having for dinner?  I am in a rut & looking for ideas.



Most likely Tilapia or Rotiserie Chicken.


----------



## Sandi

mommykds said:


> Congrats to all the losers today!!!!!
> 
> 
> Whats everyone having for dinner?  I am in a rut & looking for ideas.



We're going to a wedding reception tonight.  My cousin, the bride's mom, told me that they are serving chicken and steak.  There is supposed to be a fresh vegetable and redskin potatos.  Sounds like I'll be able to manage.  I was nervous about this.  My cousin and her family (bride included) are all very large people and food is the center of all family celebrations.  On the up side, DD16 and I always feel like petite people at these events.  (Is that terrible?  I think not!)

Who gets married on a Friday -- well, I mean besides Will and Kate?!  I'll be at work until 5:00 and that's leaving early for me.  Wedding is at 4:00 with a reception to follow immediately.  Fortunately the site for the reception is only about 10 minutes from my house.

Enough ranting.  Love to you all!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> We're going to a wedding reception tonight.  My cousin, the bride's mom, told me that they are serving chicken and steak.  There is supposed to be a fresh vegetable and redskin potatos.  Sounds like I'll be able to manage.  I was nervous about this.  My cousin and her family (bride included) are all very large people and food is the center of all family celebrations.  On the up side, DD16 and I always feel like petite people at these events.  (Is that terrible?  I think not!)
> 
> Who gets married on a Friday -- well, I mean besides Will and Kate?!  I'll be at work until 5:00 and that's leaving early for me.  Wedding is at 4:00 with a reception to follow immediately.  Fortunately the site for the reception is only about 10 minutes from my house.
> 
> Enough ranting.  Love to you all!



Have a great time and earn some activity points dancing .  I actually have been to more Friday weddings in the last 10 years then I can count.  It is a lot cheaper from what I understand.


----------



## Twingle

Great job everyone! We're all so full of awesome-sauce   I lost .6 today, so, still a loss and whoo hoo for that!

Hope everyone has a great weekend - Walk It Challenge if you're participating is Sunday!


----------



## robinb

Tonight is some kind of comfort food.  I am sitting in the ICU with my mother as I type.  She was admitted yesterday and they think she might have some kind of liver infection.  

I am going to have major challenges making the "right" choices right now.  I'm 150 miles from home and I'm staying in a hotel.  I did bring some yogurt for breakfast, but lunch and dinner are going to be a challenge.  Especially when some of my favorite restaurants from childhood are nearby.  Part of me wants to be "good" and the other part of me wants an Italian beef dipped with both hot and sweet peppers and a side of fries .  I wonder which side will win .  Either way, I'll stop back on the thread tomorrow.

I do have some good news.  I finished Week 5, Day 3 of C25K yesterday.  I jogged 20 minutes straight and I did 2.08 miles in the 30 minutes for a pace of less than 15 minutes .  I think I will do the Walk It challenge this weekend (I brought workout clothes with me) by walking/jogging intervals.  Maybe I can find a group here in the Chicago area, or I'll find somewhere else to run.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> *Who gets married on a Friday* -- well, I mean besides Will and Kate?!  I'll be at work until 5:00 and that's leaving early for me.  Wedding is at 4:00 with a reception to follow immediately.  Fortunately the site for the reception is only about 10 minutes from my house.



We've been invited to a wedding on the Friday of the long weekend in July!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Twingle said:


> Great job everyone! We're all so full of awesome-sauce   I lost .6 today, so, still a loss and whoo hoo for that!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend - Walk It Challenge if you're participating is Sunday!



Congratulations on your .6!  Our Walk It Challenge is in 3 weeks.





robinb said:


> Tonight is some kind of comfort food.  I am sitting in the ICU with my mother as I type.  She was admitted yesterday and they think she might have some kind of liver infection.
> 
> I am going to have major challenges making the "right" choices right now.  I'm 150 miles from home and I'm staying in a hotel.  I did bring some yogurt for breakfast, but lunch and dinner are going to be a challenge.  Especially when some of my favorite restaurants from childhood are nearby.  Part of me wants to be "good" and the other part of me wants an Italian beef dipped with both hot and sweet peppers and a side of fries .  I wonder which side will win .  Either way, I'll stop back on the thread tomorrow.
> 
> I do have some good news.  I finished Week 5, Day 3 of C25K yesterday.  I jogged 20 minutes straight and I did 2.08 miles in the 30 minutes for a pace of less than 15 minutes .  I think I will do the Walk It challenge this weekend (I brought workout clothes with me) by walking/jogging intervals.  Maybe I can find a group here in the Chicago area, or I'll find somewhere else to run.



I'm sorry to hear about your Mom, Robin!    It's going to be easy to go to the food for comfort but try to be strong.  Just remember how far you've come and think of how far that food may set you back.  It may not be possible for you to make healthy food choices while you're there but do try to to make the best ones that you can.    Try to be good!  

Good luck with your activity choices.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Tonight is some kind of comfort food.  I am sitting in the ICU with my mother as I type.  She was admitted yesterday and they think she might have some kind of liver infection.
> 
> I am going to have major challenges making the "right" choices right now.  I'm 150 miles from home and I'm staying in a hotel.  I did bring some yogurt for breakfast, but lunch and dinner are going to be a challenge.  Especially when some of my favorite restaurants from childhood are nearby.  Part of me wants to be "good" and the other part of me wants an Italian beef dipped with both hot and sweet peppers and a side of fries .  I wonder which side will win .  Either way, I'll stop back on the thread tomorrow.
> 
> I do have some good news.  I finished Week 5, Day 3 of C25K yesterday.  I jogged 20 minutes straight and I did 2.08 miles in the 30 minutes for a pace of less than 15 minutes .  I think I will do the Walk It challenge this weekend (I brought workout clothes with me) by walking/jogging intervals.  Maybe I can find a group here in the Chicago area, or I'll find somewhere else to run.



Sorry about your mom Robin.  Hope she is feeling better soon.  Good job on your C25K work.  Getting outside of the hospital and getting some walking/running in will do good for your mind and body.  We're all thinking of you.


----------



## robinb

I ended up doing OK yesterday.  I went to TGI Fridays and ate off the Right Size right Price menu.  I figured I ate about 10 points in all for the 6 oz sirloin, green beans and ginger-lime coleslaw.  I watched the end of the Cubs game at the bar while I ate.  I was still hungry after (so it wasn't the right size, LOL) so I ate a Kashi Bar I brought with me for another 4 points.  I bought the box at Target on the way back to the hotel to help tide me over and didn't run the numbers before I bought them.  I'm a little shocked they are 4 points but "oh well" my DD will eat the ones that I don't.


----------



## mommykds

Thanks for the dinner suggestions.   I like the rotisserie chicken but I never think to get it..much better than the baked chicken I make.  Last night I had soy meatballs in marinara sauce with fresh basil from my garden.  Also had a huge salad with it.  Still pondering what I am doing for tonight.  I want to go see POC4 but my younger kids are too little & my oldest (15) would not dare be seen with her mom at the local movies. 

Happy Saturday.


----------



## mommykds

Robin,
Sorry to hear about your mom.  Good thoughts for her recovery.


----------



## sjms71

Robin just sending well wishes for your mom.  Hope she is doing better today.  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Sandi

We're finally having some nice weather up here, so it was fun to get outside and get some exercise.  DD16 and I went to the arts and crafts festival that was held in East Lansing and on the MSU campus.  It was a lot of fun and we didn't go crazy with the food.  We also played tennis today and I  got in a 65 minute walk in the early morning.  I can't wait for this plantar faciitis to clear up so I can run again.


----------



## sjms71

Ok, so I totally crashed and burned this weekend .  I just felt like an endless pit and kept eating everything in site since Friday.  I am sure I have used all my weeklies times 4 so will just wake up tomorrow start fresh with my dailies and move on.  Anyway, just always feels better to vent to you all.  Hope everyone had a great weekend.  Summer has officially started here in NC it will be 90 I think most of the week.  With that we finally took our pool cover off, the water looks like pea soup but will be crystal clear in a few days.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Ok, so I totally crashed and burned this weekend .  I just felt like an endless pit and kept eating everything in site since Friday.  I am sure I have used all my weeklies times 4 so will just wake up tomorrow start fresh with my dailies and move on.  Anyway, just always feels better to vent to you all.  Hope everyone had a great weekend.  Summer has officially started here in NC it will be 90 I think most of the week.  With that we finally took our pool cover off, the water looks like pea soup but will be crystal clear in a few days.



I feel your pain Stephanie and fell off the wagon myself today.  A fresh start is what I need, too.


----------



## sjms71

Ok girl, here's to getting back on track .  We can do it!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Well, another weekend has come and gone.  We had a soccer tournament all weekend long.  DS was pretty bummed.  Last tournament we went to 2 weeks ago, our team won all 4 games, only allowing 2 goals the entire tournament.  This time we lost all three games we played, and were shut out twice.  Oh well, we have time for redemption!

Storms rolling through right now.  We had planned on grilling for dinner tonight.  Thankfully, after watching the radar, we switched the menu, or we would have gotten soaked!

Anyone have issues on the weekend of not getting enough points?  I am really good about it during the week, but weekends, surprisingly, are really hard for me.


----------



## robinb

BabyTigger99 said:


> Storms rolling through right now.  We had planned on grilling for dinner tonight.  Thankfully, after watching the radar, we switched the menu, or we would have gotten soaked!


We got hit with those storms at about 5:00, complete with marble size hail plummeting my car.  I came home for my DD's dance recital and I'm heading back to Chicago tomorrow for my mom.  

Keep up the good work everyone!  I passed 2 WW locations over the weekend so I do NOT have any excuses for stopping in for a meeting.


----------



## dthogue

sjms71 said:


> Ok, so I totally crashed and burned this weekend .  I just felt like an endless pit and kept eating everything in site since Friday.  I am sure I have used all my weeklies times 4 so will just wake up tomorrow start fresh with my dailies and move on.  Anyway, just always feels better to vent to you all.  Hope everyone had a great weekend.  Summer has officially started here in NC it will be 90 I think most of the week.  With that we finally took our pool cover off, the water looks like pea soup but will be crystal clear in a few days.





Sandi said:


> I feel your pain Stephanie and fell off the wagon myself today.  A fresh start is what I need, too.



Hang in there ladies - you can do it - I'll be joining you getting back on track today, although I did ok yesterday (better that previous days, so it's a start).  Happy Monday!


----------



## dthogue

robinb said:


> We got hit with those storms at about 5:00, complete with marble size hail plummeting my car.  I came home for my DD's dance recital and I'm heading back to Chicago tomorrow for my mom.
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone!  I passed 2 WW locations over the weekend so I do NOT have any excuses for stopping in for a meeting.



 to you - hope your Mom is doing better!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

Thanks for all the encouragement last week  I really needed it.  This past week has been rough eating -wise and I feel like I can't get enough to eat.  I did the WW 5K here yesterday and then we went to the zoo so I feel like I got enough exercise.  The end of the school year is always rough for me with all the banquets and rewards ceremonies. I'm going to miss my weigh in tomorrow due to my work schedule.


----------



## Sora777

Lost 1.4

Quick question, did WW change the points+ value of chicken legs. two weeks ago, I tracked them at 1 points+ and now I track it and 1 leg is 2 points+


----------



## mommykds

Add me to the group who overdid alittle this weekend.  (Mexican food).  We did go for a long hike on Saturday so hopefully that offset some of the queso fresco & sour cream!    Back on track today too!


----------



## LMO429

Can I join in again.  I rejoined ww online.  Looking to get back in the groove.


----------



## DisneyMissy318

You ladies are SUCH an inspiration!  I knew that I would get in the "mood" if I came here and read through this thread - and I was right!!    I've been kicking around joining WW again for the past month or so - something came up last week at the last minute and I wasn't able to make the meeting that would suit me best (excuse? hmmm...)  Decided to take that out of the equation and go tonight at 5:30 ~ haven't seen this leader in action yet - but I also thought I would go to Thursday's meeting and compare the two.  I actually decided to start this morning - even though I won't officially get materials until tonight - I had a h/b egg and yogurt for breakfast and heading out to Subway for lunch - then WW tonight.

Any suggestions on what "extras" I need to get a tonights meeting?  I have a smart phone - but am not sure of the apps available - will I need a calculator if I download the app?  I would love any info you guys have!

Thanks so much for all of your awesomeness!!


----------



## Twingle

Hi DisneyMissy318!  You'll get *tons* of support and encouragement here - the people on this thread are full of awesome-sauce.

Personally, I have gotten a lot of use out of the binder kit that's for sale at the WW meetings - I think it's called a new member kit?  It has the Dining Out book, the Complete Food companion, a 3 month planner and coupons - one coupon is for a free calculator.  Even though I have a smart phone, I still use my books A LOT.  Plus, I just keep everything in my binder, which makes it easier to tote to my meetings.

Where in Shenandoah Valley are you?  I'm in Culpeper, which while isn't close/close, isn't too far away either!

Good luck to you - and 

LMO429 -  to you too!

Robin - hope your mom is doing better!

And, for those of us that had a hard weekend (apparently, since I walked/ran 6.2 miles, I thought I could have a billion salted caramels. Shouldn't have done that.) brand new dawn, brand new day, brand new life starting today!  We can all do this


----------



## mrzrich

robinb said:


> Tonight is some kind of comfort food.  I am sitting in the ICU with my mother as I type.  She was admitted yesterday and they think she might have some kind of liver infection.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Home Mom is feeling better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> sjms71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I totally crashed and burned this weekend .  I just felt like an endless pit and kept eating everything in site since Friday.  I am sure I have used all my weeklies times 4 so will just wake up tomorrow start fresh with my dailies and move on.  Anyway, just always feels better to vent to you all.  Hope everyone had a great weekend.  Summer has officially started here in NC it will be 90 I think most of the week.  With that we finally took our pool cover off, the water looks like pea soup but will be crystal clear in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain Stephanie and fell off the wagon myself today.  A fresh start is what I need, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommykds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the group who overdid alittle this weekend.  (Mexican food).  We did go for a long hike on Saturday so hopefully that offset some of the queso fresco & sour cream!    Back on track today too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Add me to this "Bad Gurlz Club"  It was a rough weekend.  Back on track today though.
> 
> 
> 
> LMO429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join in again.  I rejoined ww online.  Looking to get back in the groove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you can!  Glad to see you back!
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyMissy318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies are SUCH an inspiration!  I knew that I would get in the "mood" if I came here and read through this thread - and I was right!!    I've been kicking around joining WW again for the past month or so - something came up last week at the last minute and I wasn't able to make the meeting that would suit me best (excuse? hmmm...)  Decided to take that out of the equation and go tonight at 5:30 ~ haven't seen this leader in action yet - but I also thought I would go to Thursday's meeting and compare the two.  I actually decided to start this morning - even though I won't officially get materials until tonight - I had a h/b egg and yogurt for breakfast and heading out to Subway for lunch - then WW tonight.
> 
> Any suggestions on what "extras" I need to get a tonights meeting?  I have a smart phone - but am not sure of the apps available - will I need a calculator if I download the app?  I would love any info you guys have!
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your awesomeness!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  I couldn't do this program without my digital scale, but you don't need the one WW sells.  You can find one cheaper at Walmart.  Just make sure you can zero it when you put a bowl or plate on it.  (Called a "tare" feature)
Click to expand...


----------



## DisneyMissy318

Twingle said:


> Where in Shenandoah Valley are you?  I'm in Culpeper, which while isn't close/close, isn't too far away either!



Thanks for the information Twingle!  I'll definitely look for the kit!  Can't pass up a good coupon either!

I live 1/2 way between Staunton and Harrisonburg - work in Harrisonburg - been to Culpeper a few times with some notary work I do.  Good to know you are "close by"!


----------



## DisneyMissy318

mrzrich;41214047Welcome!  I couldn't do this program without my digital scale said:
			
		

> I will add a digital scale to my shopping list!  Thanks for the info!  I was reading posts from April - and a few of you were talking about being an inspiration to others when you don't really feel inspired yourself - just so you know - your "pound tracker" worked for me!  I'm jealous and want one of my own!  Knowing that you girls do this everyday and aren't perfect, but still see results over time - that makes me feel like I can succeed!  Thanks!


----------



## dthogue

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement last week  I really needed it.  This past week has been rough eating -wise and I feel like I can't get enough to eat.  I did the WW 5K here yesterday and then we went to the zoo so I feel like I got enough exercise.  The end of the school year is always rough for me with all the banquets and rewards ceremonies. I'm going to miss my weigh in tomorrow due to my work schedule.



Great job with the 5k - hang in there - the school year will be over soon!



Sora777 said:


> Lost 1.4
> 
> Quick question, did WW change the points+ value of chicken legs. two weeks ago, I tracked them at 1 points+ and now I track it and 1 leg is 2 points+



Somewhere I read that WW updated some their points plus values that were listed incorrectly - it would have been nice to know what was updated though!



mommykds said:


> Add me to the group who overdid alittle this weekend.  (Mexican food).  We did go for a long hike on Saturday so hopefully that offset some of the queso fresco & sour cream!    Back on track today too!



Great job getting that hike it - that is key for me when I find I overindulge, adding a bit more exercise!



LMO429 said:


> Can I join in again.  I rejoined ww online.  Looking to get back in the groove.



Welcome back!



DisneyMissy318 said:


> You ladies are SUCH an inspiration!  I knew that I would get in the "mood" if I came here and read through this thread - and I was right!!    I've been kicking around joining WW again for the past month or so - something came up last week at the last minute and I wasn't able to make the meeting that would suit me best (excuse? hmmm...)  Decided to take that out of the equation and go tonight at 5:30 ~ haven't seen this leader in action yet - but I also thought I would go to Thursday's meeting and compare the two.  I actually decided to start this morning - even though I won't officially get materials until tonight - I had a h/b egg and yogurt for breakfast and heading out to Subway for lunch - then WW tonight.
> 
> Any suggestions on what "extras" I need to get a tonights meeting?  I have a smart phone - but am not sure of the apps available - will I need a calculator if I download the app?  I would love any info you guys have!
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your awesomeness!!



Good luck with your weigh in - great idea to check out both meetings - having an awesome leader makes all the different.

I use the calculator all the time, but I don;t have a smart phone.  As suggested previously the dining out book is great, but should be able to access that via your phone.  A scale and measuring cups is a must, but you don't need them from WW.


----------



## sjms71

Sora777 said:


> Lost 1.4
> 
> Quick question, did WW change the points+ value of chicken legs. two weeks ago, I tracked them at 1 points+ and now I track it and 1 leg is 2 points+



WooHoo on the loss this week 



LMO429 said:


> Can I join in again.  I rejoined ww online.  Looking to get back in the groove.





DisneyMissy318 said:


> You ladies are SUCH an inspiration!  I knew that I would get in the "mood" if I came here and read through this thread - and I was right!!    I've been kicking around joining WW again for the past month or so - something came up last week at the last minute and I wasn't able to make the meeting that would suit me best (excuse? hmmm...)  Decided to take that out of the equation and go tonight at 5:30 ~ haven't seen this leader in action yet - but I also thought I would go to Thursday's meeting and compare the two.  I actually decided to start this morning - even though I won't officially get materials until tonight - I had a h/b egg and yogurt for breakfast and heading out to Subway for lunch - then WW tonight.
> 
> Any suggestions on what "extras" I need to get a tonights meeting?  I have a smart phone - but am not sure of the apps available - will I need a calculator if I download the app?  I would love any info you guys have!
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your awesomeness!!



Welcome back!!!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

DisneyMissy318 said:


> Any suggestions on what "extras" I need to get a tonights meeting?



Welcome!!  Add me to those who can't get alone without a digital food scale.  (Got mine on ebay, OXO brand.)  I use mine each and every day, every meal.  When I first joined WW online, I measured everything (cups, Tbsp, etc.) but it wasn't until I got a digital scale that I could WEIGH things you can't measure, like meat.  Even cereal in the morning...counting it by weight is more accurate than using a measuring cup (which I tend to heap and/or estimate, intentionally or not).  It was amazing at first to SEE exactly how much I was eating...obviously too much, or I wouldn't have needed WW! 

I also have a PointsPlus calculator I keep in my purse and take to the grocery to figure points values before buying food.  Some are good treats, some just aren't worth it when I see how many points they'll "cost" me.  Not 100% necessary, but very helpful.

Good luck!!


----------



## dthogue

I saw this quote today and it made me smile...


*
Too many snacks = bigger slacks *​


----------



## DisneyMissy318

I made it to my first meeting!  Not happy to see the number - but you have to start somewhere!  After the meeting I went to the grocery store and bought watermelon, bananas, grapes and apples - then I wondered what I would be eating that actually HAD points!?  I'll be figuring all of that shortly - and coming back here to check-in with you guys!  Thanks for being so welcoming already!  I guess I'll weigh-in on Tuesday since there are no meetings next Monday.  

There was a guy in our meeting - he started Jan 2010 and had lost 95 pounds as of today's meeting!  I think to myself what have I been doing for the past 17 months?  Oy vey!!


----------



## Sandi

DisneyMissy318 said:


> I made it to my first meeting!  Not happy to see the number - but you have to start somewhere!  After the meeting I went to the grocery store and bought watermelon, bananas, grapes and apples - then I wondered what I would be eating that actually HAD points!?  I'll be figuring all of that shortly - and coming back here to check-in with you guys!  Thanks for being so welcoming already!  I guess I'll weigh-in on Tuesday since there are no meetings next Monday.
> 
> There was a guy in our meeting - he started Jan 2010 and had lost 95 pounds as of today's meeting!  I think to myself what have I been doing for the past 17 months?  Oy vey!!



Yea for getting to the meeting.  We all start somewhere and take it one day at a time.  Soon enough you'll be looking back over a few weeks and then a few months and be impressed with your accomplishments.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

dthogue said:


> I saw this quote today and it made me smile...
> 
> 
> *
> Too many snacks = bigger slacks *​



 Soo true!!!


----------



## Mermaid02

Hi everyone! Frequent Weight Watcher here.... I have weigh in #3 today- week 1 was -5.4... then I was off for 3 weeks and when I went back +1 so today is weigh in #3. VERY nervous. 

I'll let everyone know later!


----------



## sjms71

Mermaid02 said:


> Hi everyone! Frequent Weight Watcher here.... I have weigh in #3 today- week 1 was -5.4... then I was off for 3 weeks and when I went back +1 so today is weigh in #3. VERY nervous.
> 
> I'll let everyone know later!



Good luck!!


----------



## sjms71

Good morning All.  I hope everyone who struggled over the weekend, like me , were able to get back on track.

Keep up the good work everyone!!!


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

DisneyMissy318 said:


> Thanks for the information Twingle!  I'll definitely look for the kit!  Can't pass up a good coupon either!
> 
> I live 1/2 way between Staunton and Harrisonburg - work in Harrisonburg - been to Culpeper a few times with some notary work I do.  Good to know you are "close by"!



Hello fellow Virginians!  I am in Stafford!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning. 

I was getting bored of my scrambled eggs every morning so yesterday I put salsa on them & wow they were yummy.  I am still up a pound from the weekend but WI is Thursday.  

My neighbor is also on WW's & she gave me such nice compliments yesterday when she saw me at my kids school.  She looked happily shocked which me made feel great.  

Have a great OP day everyone!


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

mommykds said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I was getting bored of my scrambled eggs every morning so yesterday I put salsa on them & wow they were yummy.  I am still up a pound from the weekend but WI is Thursday.
> 
> My neighbor is also on WW's & she gave me such nice compliments yesterday when she saw me at my kids school.  She looked happily shocked which me made feel great.
> 
> Have a great OP day everyone!



I haven't tried it yet but people in my meetings rave about "sausage crumbles".  It's a bag of already cooked sausage that is already crumbled.  They say they are great to add to scrambled eggs.  I think it can be found in a bag near the bacon in most grocery stores.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hi Everyone! 

I haven't posted in awhile -- I had a loss, a couple of gains, and skipped last week's weigh in. I just seem to be stalled in my motivation, which means I'm not doing what I need to in order to lose. 

I just struck a deal with dh -- if I lose 20 more lbs, I get to upgrade my room for the Princess Half next year to a moderate. It's actually a pretty affordable incentive -- but it's a big one because then I would have a fridge in my room, a nicer food court, more comfy bed and bigger room, and I'd be closer to DTD, so I could probably go more than once in my trip. I love the healthy food choices at DTD (ok, and the carrot cake cookies!), so it is definitely something to shoot for. 

Anyway, I got back to running after about 10 days off. I did 3M, and it feels great! I've brought 13 pts to work, which should be plenty since I also have a banana, orange, and snack size bags of cherries, blueberries, peppers, and carrots. I had a small portion of raspberries and a cup of hot tea before I left the house this morning, I'll get to my breakfast in a bit. 

I have been floundering a bit since we don't have a vacation planned for this summer, and that is usually my motivation.

I also realized I can have a wonderful Memorial Day cookout, enjoy my food, and not eat too much or too many of the unhealthy items. I am going to plan out my Memorial Day weekend just like I do the week normally. I'm making the WW blueberry angel food squares Friday (in the small tracker book), and I plan to keep my hands busy reading the giant pile of magazines I seem to have accumulated. Lots of them are health-conscious -- Shape, Fitness, etc., so that should help me keep my mind in the right place! 

I have been super stressed with work, and I've been eating it. I'm determined to stop that, get some sunshine (what I really, really need -- so hoping Mother Nature cooperates!), and get back to losing. I'm determined to keep going and not let this detour take me any further away from my goals. 

Maria


----------



## robinb

Here is an update about my mother.  She's basically OK, but we had a terrible thing happen yesterday afternoon.  Her long-time partner Bob died at home .

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2726864

I'm heading back to Chicago this morning.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

robinb said:


> Here is an update about my mother.  She's basically OK, but we had a terrible thing happen yesterday afternoon.  Her long-time partner Bob died at home .
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2726864
> 
> I'm heading back to Chicago this morning.



Oh *Robin!*

I am so sorry, I can't imagine what else could happen at this point, you have so much stress to deal with. I don't know what the right thing to say is, but I have you all in my prayers in this difficult situation, and I hope you will feel free to vent and share in a judgement-free zone. This thread, at least, will be kind and compassionate, I am sure! 

I'm also going to say that I hope you are able to take a little time for yourself, be true to your goals, but at the same time, be kind to you. Don't always let yourself be put last, you are precious and important, and you need to take care of yourself, too 

Maria


----------



## DisneyMissy318

Robin...

It's times like this when you truly wonder "what else"?  My thoughts and prayers are with your family - for strength both for your Mother's recovery and her ability to deal with the loss.  

 To you and your family!

~Melissa~


----------



## Twingle

Oh no, Robin, I'm so very sorry! Can't offer any advice, but I'm sending much prayer, positive thoughts and pixie dust.  Is there anything we can help with?


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Here is an update about my mother.  She's basically OK, but we had a terrible thing happen yesterday afternoon.  Her long-time partner Bob died at home .
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2726864
> 
> I'm heading back to Chicago this morning.



OMG Robin, I am so sorry.  Please be safe traveling and my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Here is an update about my mother.  She's basically OK, but we had a terrible thing happen yesterday afternoon.  Her long-time partner Bob died at home .
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2726864
> 
> I'm heading back to Chicago this morning.



So sorry about all you have to handle right now Robin.  I'm sure everything will get straightened out with Bob's kids.  They're probably just having some initial responses and haven't thought things out fully or fairly.  

Take time for yourself -- just breathe and be there for your mom.


----------



## mrzrich

M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> I haven't tried it yet but people in my meetings rave about "sausage crumbles".  It's a bag of already cooked sausage that is already crumbled.  They say they are great to add to scrambled eggs.  I think it can be found in a bag near the bacon in most grocery stores.



Jimmy Dean Turkey Sausage Crumbles are great.  I get mine at Wal Mart.



robinb said:


> Here is an update about my mother.  She's basically OK, but we had a terrible thing happen yesterday afternoon.  Her long-time partner Bob died at home .
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2726864
> 
> I'm heading back to Chicago this morning.



Robin, I am so very sorry for everything you're family is going through.


----------



## dthogue

Robin,

So sorry that you have to go through this - please know that you, your mom and your family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## dthogue

Worfiedoodles said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I haven't posted in awhile -- I had a loss, a couple of gains, and skipped last week's weigh in. I just seem to be stalled in my motivation, which means I'm not doing what I need to in order to lose.
> 
> I just struck a deal with dh -- if I lose 20 more lbs, I get to upgrade my room for the Princess Half next year to a moderate. It's actually a pretty affordable incentive -- but it's a big one because then I would have a fridge in my room, a nicer food court, more comfy bed and bigger room, and I'd be closer to DTD, so I could probably go more than once in my trip. I love the healthy food choices at DTD (ok, and the carrot cake cookies!), so it is definitely something to shoot for.
> 
> Anyway, I got back to running after about 10 days off. I did 3M, and it feels great! I've brought 13 pts to work, which should be plenty since I also have a banana, orange, and snack size bags of cherries, blueberries, peppers, and carrots. I had a small portion of raspberries and a cup of hot tea before I left the house this morning, I'll get to my breakfast in a bit.
> 
> I have been floundering a bit since we don't have a vacation planned for this summer, and that is usually my motivation.
> 
> I also realized I can have a wonderful Memorial Day cookout, enjoy my food, and not eat too much or too many of the unhealthy items. I am going to plan out my Memorial Day weekend just like I do the week normally. I'm making the WW blueberry angel food squares Friday (in the small tracker book), and I plan to keep my hands busy reading the giant pile of magazines I seem to have accumulated. Lots of them are health-conscious -- Shape, Fitness, etc., so that should help me keep my mind in the right place!
> 
> I have been super stressed with work, and I've been eating it. I'm determined to stop that, get some sunshine (what I really, really need -- so hoping Mother Nature cooperates!), and get back to losing. I'm determined to keep going and not let this detour take me any further away from my goals.
> 
> Maria



Sounds like you have a great plan in place and a great incentive to lose the 20 lbs - great job getting back into the running, I can't wait til my foot heals so I can run again.

We plan on staying at Port Orleans - Riverside for the WDW marathon in January - not sure where we will stay for the Princess - most likely it will be a value unless a good rate comes out 

Good luck with your Memorial Day plans - we are eelebrating my DD's 13th birthday this weekend as part of the holiday!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

Robin ~ I'm sorry for everything your family is going through.


----------



## sjms71

Worfiedoodles said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I haven't posted in awhile -- I had a loss, a couple of gains, and skipped last week's weigh in. I just seem to be stalled in my motivation, which means I'm not doing what I need to in order to lose.
> 
> I just struck a deal with dh -- if I lose 20 more lbs, I get to upgrade my room for the Princess Half next year to a moderate. It's actually a pretty affordable incentive -- but it's a big one because then I would have a fridge in my room, a nicer food court, more comfy bed and bigger room, and I'd be closer to DTD, so I could probably go more than once in my trip. I love the healthy food choices at DTD (ok, and the carrot cake cookies!), so it is definitely something to shoot for.
> 
> Anyway, I got back to running after about 10 days off. I did 3M, and it feels great! I've brought 13 pts to work, which should be plenty since I also have a banana, orange, and snack size bags of cherries, blueberries, peppers, and carrots. I had a small portion of raspberries and a cup of hot tea before I left the house this morning, I'll get to my breakfast in a bit.
> 
> I have been floundering a bit since we don't have a vacation planned for this summer, and that is usually my motivation.
> 
> I also realized I can have a wonderful Memorial Day cookout, enjoy my food, and not eat too much or too many of the unhealthy items. I am going to plan out my Memorial Day weekend just like I do the week normally. I'm making the WW blueberry angel food squares Friday (in the small tracker book), and I plan to keep my hands busy reading the giant pile of magazines I seem to have accumulated. Lots of them are health-conscious -- Shape, Fitness, etc., so that should help me keep my mind in the right place!
> 
> I have been super stressed with work, and I've been eating it. I'm determined to stop that, get some sunshine (what I really, really need -- so hoping Mother Nature cooperates!), and get back to losing. I'm determined to keep going and not let this detour take me any further away from my goals.
> 
> Maria



Welcome back Maria, You can do it girl !


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> Good luck with your Memorial Day plans - we are eelebrating my DD's 13th birthday this weekend as part of the holiday!



Hey Tammy, Happy Birthday to your son!  Entering teenage years -- fun, fun, fun.

I need a "clean" weekend and I don't think the one coming up is going to be it.  It seems like there is always "something" going on that involves food on the weekends.  I guess that is real life, so I better just deal with it.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Robin - so sorry to hear of everything going on.  Stay strong, girl!

Weigh in was today.  Down 1.2 pounds.  I need to do better on the weekends.  However, it isn't to make sure that I am not over eating, I am not eating enough!!  This past weekend was soccer tournament, and it was a lot of running and everything, and I wasn't eating at all.  My goal for this weekend is to try and discipline myself to make myself eat.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

dthogue said:


> Sounds like you have a great plan in place and a great incentive to lose the 20 lbs - great job getting back into the running, I can't wait til my foot heals so I can run again.
> 
> We plan on staying at Port Orleans - Riverside for the WDW marathon in January - not sure where we will stay for the Princess - most likely it will be a value unless a good rate comes out
> 
> Good luck with your Memorial Day plans - we are eelebrating my DD's 13th birthday this weekend as part of the holiday!



I've stayed at POR twice for marathon weekend -- it is a great location! I am a particular fan of the "make your own pasta" the night before -- I just don't eat the giant portion they serve you! 

I liked AS Sports, I'm sure you would have a great time at any of the Values -- I just need something to get me moving again! 

Happy  to DD! My ds turned 13 in January. The teen years are so much fun so far, and I'm sure it's only going to get more exciting 

*Stephanie* -- You inspire me every day. I am not going to get ahead of myself and get discouraged. I am a turtle, and I'm going to embrace it 

Maria


----------



## vickiemariko

Hello Everyone!  I'm just checking in.  I finally made it back for a WI and it was a good one!  I'm down 4 pounds in 2 weeks .  I was happily surprised!  I have been working out like a mad woman but I've also been using up all my weekly points, which made me nervous.  I guess the exercise points won though .  I didn't have to pay either, I'm only 1.4 pounds from goal, woohoo.  I have one week until we leave for Disney and I'm hoping to get back to my goal.  I feel super motivated now that I've had such a good WI.  I think I'll take my WW dues money and go buy a resistance band to take with me on vacation


----------



## disbabyndaddy

mommykds said:


> My neighbor is also on WW's & she gave me such nice compliments yesterday when she saw me at my kids school.  She looked happily shocked which me made feel great.



My Backhanded Compliment Co-Worker said, "WOW, Bobbi, you look GREAT!  I didn't ever think or realize you were FAT before, but you look GREAT now!!"

Hmmm....   At least she was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> Robin - so sorry to hear of everything going on.  Stay strong, girl!
> 
> Weigh in was today.  Down 1.2 pounds.  I need to do better on the weekends.  However, it isn't to make sure that I am not over eating, I am not eating enough!!  This past weekend was soccer tournament, and it was a lot of running and everything, and I wasn't eating at all.  My goal for this weekend is to try and discipline myself to make myself eat.



Congratulations on your loss.  If we could meld ourselves together for the weekends, we'd be a perfect WW person!  You don't eat enough and I eat too much.  I think I'd rather be you!


----------



## Julia M

Hi Everyone,
It's been awhile sicne I posted. I started WW on January 15 and have lost 32.8 pounds. It's definitely harder since I'm closer to 50 then it was when I was young.

I have done well since starting, but had a bad weekend. My usual M.O. is to do well, then when I blow it, I just spiral and then give up. SO I am trying especially hard not to let that happen. I keep trying to remind myself that I've done well for over 100 days and just struggled for 2. That's like a 98% success rate! I've held it togther yesterday and today, but it's hard-it's like my body is craving thinhs and it's a mental battle too.

ANyway, I am hoping to check in more often now.

Julia


----------



## mommykds

disbabyndaddy said:


> My Backhanded Compliment Co-Worker said, "WOW, Bobbi, you look GREAT!  I didn't ever think or realize you were FAT before, but you look GREAT now!!"
> 
> Hmmm....   At least she was pleasantly surprised!



Oh no!!!!


----------



## sjms71

Worfiedoodles said:


> I've stayed at POR twice for marathon weekend -- it is a great location! I am a particular fan of the "make your own pasta" the night before -- I just don't eat the giant portion they serve you!
> 
> I liked AS Sports, I'm sure you would have a great time at any of the Values -- I just need something to get me moving again!
> 
> Happy  to DD! My ds turned 13 in January. The teen years are so much fun so far, and I'm sure it's only going to get more exciting
> 
> *Stephanie* -- You inspire me every day. I am not going to get ahead of myself and get discouraged. I am a turtle, and I'm going to embrace it
> 
> Maria



Maria you are too sweet, I know it's a difficult road and I always hated people who said if I can do it anyone can...blah, blah, blah.  Well, now I eat those words cause it's true and you want everyone you know to be just as happy and successful!!  This board has been a huge factor of inspiration to me. 

POR is our favorite, awesome resort.  

Tammy: happy bday to DD.  I guess we all have kids around the same age.  My dd turned 13 in March.  



vickiemariko said:


> Hello Everyone!  I'm just checking in.  I finally made it back for a WI and it was a good one!  I'm down 4 pounds in 2 weeks .  I was happily surprised!  I have been working out like a mad woman but I've also been using up all my weekly points, which made me nervous.  I guess the exercise points won though .  I didn't have to pay either, I'm only 1.4 pounds from goal, woohoo.  I have one week until we leave for Disney and I'm hoping to get back to my goal.  I feel super motivated now that I've had such a good WI.  I think I'll take my WW dues money and go buy a resistance band to take with me on vacation



Great Job!!! Have fun a disney.  Great idea on the resistance band too.  



Julia M said:


> Hi Everyone,
> It's been awhile sicne I posted. I started WW on January 15 and have lost 32.8 pounds. It's definitely harder since I'm closer to 50 then it was when I was young.
> 
> I have done well since starting, but had a bad weekend. My usual M.O. is to do well, then when I blow it, I just spiral and then give up. SO I am trying especially hard not to let that happen. I keep trying to remind myself that I've done well for over 100 days and just struggled for 2. That's like a 98% success rate! I've held it togther yesterday and today, but it's hard-it's like my body is craving things and it's a mental battle too.
> 
> ANyway, I am hoping to check in more often now.
> 
> Julia



Hey Julia, weekends are so hard for most of us and I think last weekend a lot of us blew it, me included.  For me I can't even keep trigger foods around.  Even if they are ok in moderation, some things will just send me over the edge.  Keep up the good work you can do it.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Good Morning, Everyone!!  

It's nice to read about all the losses so far this week.  I hope everyone has recovered from the weekend and is back on track.

Robin:  I'm sorry about the things that are going on in your personal life right now.  I hope you can stay focused and on track as best you can. Prayers for you and your Mom.  

I'm weighing in later this morning. I'm expecting to be down from last week.  Wish me luck.  I'll let you know later how I did.

It's nice to see some faces that we haven't seen in a while.  Welcome back.


----------



## Mermaid02

Up .6 this week. Disappointed, but not surprised- I was very lazy with my tracking last week. 

I just tracked my whole day today online- and then got an error message and lost the whole day.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good Morning, Everyone!!
> I'm weighing in later this morning. I'm expecting to be down from last week.  Wish me luck.  I'll let you know later how I did.



Good luck! 

Unfortunatly for me, as of today, looks like I will be suffering the consequences of my weekend tomorrow.  Maybe a miracle will happen


----------



## BabyTigger99

I was worried I was going to blow it last night.  We had Court of Honor and end of the year picnic for Boy Scouts last night.  We had ordered party trays from Subway, and people brought salads/desserts/chips to go with.  I ended up having two subs (3" pieces) and a HUGE pile of fruit salad.  I was able to stay away from the chips and desserts, because I knew if I had something, I would keep eating.  Unfortunately, I didn't get any exercise in, but I will count yesterday as a food victory.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Mermaid02 said:


> Up .6 this week. Disappointed, but not surprised- I was very lazy with my tracking last week.
> 
> I just tracked my whole day today online- and then got an error message and lost the whole day.



Sorry you're up this week.  It's actually better to be up and know why then to be up and not know why.  So you know what you have to do this week to make it a better weigh-in next week!  





sjms71 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Unfortunatly for me, as of today, looks like I will be suffering the consequences of my weekend tomorrow.  Maybe a miracle will happen



Thank you!  I was down 1.3 today!   

  I'm sending you some pixie dust to assist in your miracle tomorrow.  





BabyTigger99 said:


> I was able to stay away from the chips and desserts, because I knew if I had something, I would keep eating.  Unfortunately, I didn't get any exercise in, but I will count yesterday as a food victory.



I'm exactly like that, too.  I can resist them all much easier then I can resist the rest of them.  I can't just have one.  Once I start, I'm there until they're gone!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Thank you!  I was down 1.3 today!
> 
> I'm sending you some pixie dust to assist in your miracle tomorrow.



I wonder how many activity points I am earning shoveling and spreading mulch in this 90 degree weather.  I am taking lots of water breaks but sweating up a storm.  Usually when it's this hot I do yard work in my bathing suit and just jump in our pool when I get too hot but, the pool isn't ready yet.  

WooHoo  1.3 is great!!!

It's so funny our leader at the end of every meeting (and maybe all leaders do this) She says, ok does anyone have questions, concers or miracles I need to perform.  It always cracks me up.


----------



## sjms71

Oh, so I forgot to tell you guys this but, I think I've mentioned my meeting location is our local community center and they are building a new one and destroying the old building.  Well, apparently we have to be out of the old building in 2 more weeks and we can't go into the new one. So, our leader says she is trying to find a new location so, I don't know what is going to happen.  Our community center now is the old elementary school with lots of class rooms.  Where as the new building is a community center.  I don't think it's that we can't go there but they need a location they can leave all the WW stuff all the time.  Anyway, I hope I am not going to be without a meeting location near by.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> I wonder how many activity points I am earning shoveling and spreading mulch in this 90 degree weather.  I am taking lots of water breaks but sweating up a storm.  Usually when it's this hot I do yard work in my bathing suit and just jump in our pool when I get too hot but, the pool isn't ready yet.
> 
> WooHoo  1.3 is great!!!
> 
> It's so funny our leader at the end of every meeting (and maybe all leaders do this) She says, ok does anyone have questions, concers or miracles I need to perform.  It always cracks me up.



Hmmm.  Wish my leader could perform a miracle for me.  I was up this week, but I know why.  It's that whole "only track the days you want to lose" thing.  

Good job on the loss Jessie!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Hmmm.  Wish my leader could perform a miracle for me.  I was up this week, but I know why.  It's that whole "only track the days you want to lose" thing.
> 
> Good job on the loss Jessie!



I know right, I always say I should take her up on that offer.  on being up I am sure I will be with you on that one this week.  Such a simple statement however, so true.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I wonder how many activity points I am earning shoveling and spreading mulch in this 90 degree weather.  I am taking lots of water breaks but sweating up a storm.  Usually when it's this hot I do yard work in my bathing suit and just jump in our pool when I get too hot but, the pool isn't ready yet.
> 
> WooHoo  1.3 is great!!!
> 
> It's so funny our leader at the end of every meeting (and maybe all leaders do this) She says, ok does anyone have questions, concers or miracles I need to perform.  It always cracks me up.



I can't remember what it's like to be that hot...it's been sooooo loooonnngg.  We've made it into the 70's but the temperature has to climb a lot higher than that before I begin to thaw!    It's only 57F here at the moment (14C).

That's a cute saying.  I should tell my leader that one.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I can't remember what it's like to be that hot...it's been sooooo loooonnngg.  We've made it into the 70's but the temperature has to climb a lot higher than that before I begin to thaw!    It's only 57F here at the moment (14C).
> 
> That's a cute saying.  I should tell my leader that one.



That's the thing with NC you have mild weather and then BAM! hot as heck, no gradual increase in temps.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

sjms71 said:


> It's so funny our leader at the end of every meeting (and maybe all leaders do this) She says, ok does anyone have questions, concers or miracles I need to perform.  It always cracks me up.



My leader ends by saying, "Thank you all, I had a lovely time." That cracks me up! I actually really enjoy her meetings, it makes all the difference in the world. The first meeting I went to had kind of a sad sack as the leader, I'm glad I shopped around a bit. 

Maria


----------



## DVCBELLE

I haven't been around lately: I felt my loss had stalled and I was really discouraged.  Instead of giving up, I made the decision to give myself a break.  I decided I was not going to be upset with myself and for the next week which I knew was going to be dificult, I would just try moderation and no tracking.  The very next day I had a weighin that I thought would be bad but it turns out I lost 1.6 and hit my 5% and first 10 goal in the same week!!  I was so happy...but last week coming up had a reciped for disaster - we had a graduation party, two retirement parties, two end of the year activity celebrations, a wine tasting party and a night where I was treated to a very nice dinner out with dear friends.  All of them presented me with cake, drinking and overeating opportunities.  And I decided that I was not going to kill myself trying to avoid everything but rather eat in moderation...GUESS WHAT...I was done a pound at my weigh in today!!!  

I am glad that I didn't quit and I think taking a week to make the decision to be careful with my choices without tracking showed me that I can do this in the long run and it that I can keep going!!  I felt like I was hearing over and over this was a diet for life and I worried about that b/c to be honest - I don't want to track points for the rest of my life.  What I found out last week was that I am really beginning to change my old bad habits and making a long term change in my life!!


----------



## sjms71

DVCBELLE said:


> I haven't been around lately: I felt my loss had stalled and I was really discouraged.  Instead of giving up, I made the decision to give myself a break.  I decided I was not going to be upset with myself and for the next week which I knew was going to be dificult, I would just try moderation and no tracking.  The very next day I had a weighin that I thought would be bad but it turns out I lost 1.6 and hit my 5% and first 10 goal in the same week!!  I was so happy...but last week coming up had a reciped for disaster - we had a graduation party, two retirement parties, two end of the year activity celebrations, a wine tasting party and a night where I was treated to a very nice dinner out with dear friends.  All of them presented me with cake, drinking and overeating opportunities.  And I decided that I was not going to kill myself trying to avoid everything but rather eat in moderation...GUESS WHAT...I was done a pound at my weigh in today!!!
> 
> I am glad that I didn't quit and I think taking a week to make the decision to be careful with my choices without tracking showed me that I can do this in the long run and it that I can keep going!!  I felt like I was hearing over and over this was a diet for life and I worried about that b/c to be honest - I don't want to track points for the rest of my life.  What I found out last week was that I am really beginning to change my old bad habits and making a long term change in my life!!



AWESOME!!   See, that is why this is a lifestyle change not a *DIET*.  You can have whatever you want to eat or drink you just have to be accountable for it.  Great Job!!


----------



## robinb

Hi guys, just popping in.  Thanks for all the good thoughts and hugs .  I finally had the italian beef & fries that had been calling my name.  I figured that if I didn't actually eat the darn thing I would eat around it and I wouldn't be as satisfied and I would have eventually eaten just as much .  Unlike some people who feel sick and bloated when they eat garbage, I feel perfectly fine .  As long as I can make the *next* meal on plan I'll be fine.

My week has gotten worse (if you can believe it!).  My kitty is now in the animal hospital for treatment.  It appears he has a liver infection too.  First my mom and now my CAT.  He is being treated pretty much the same with IV fluids, antibiotics and pain killers.  They think they will have to add a feeding tube because he's not eating.  Ugh. And I can't be there for him ... I'm 150 miles away.  I think my DD will go and visit him and pet him today but they have to come to Chicago for the wake tomorrow.  I think we'll be able to take him home on Saturday but we are not sure about the extent of his illness.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> Hi guys, just popping in.  Thanks for all the good thoughts and hugs .  I finally had the italian beef & fries that had been calling my name.  I figured that if I didn't actually eat the darn thing I would eat around it and I wouldn't be as satisfied and I would have eventually eaten just as much .  Unlike some people who feel sick and bloated when they eat garbage, I feel perfectly fine .  As long as I can make the *next* meal on plan I'll be fine.
> 
> My week has gotten worse (if you can believe it!).  My kitty is now in the animal hospital for treatment.  It appears he has a liver infection too.  First my mom and now my CAT.  He is being treated pretty much the same with IV fluids, antibiotics and pain killers.  They think they will have to add a feeding tube because he's not eating.  Ugh. And I can't be there for him ... I'm 150 miles away.  I think my DD will go and visit him and pet him today but they have to come to Chicago for the wake tomorrow.  I think we'll be able to take him home on Saturday but we are not sure about the extent of his illness.



Oh Robin!  What a time you're having.  I do hope things get better for you and your family soon.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Worfiedoodles said:


> My leader ends by saying, "Thank you all, I had a lovely time." That cracks me up! I actually really enjoy her meetings, it makes all the difference in the world. The first meeting I went to had kind of a sad sack as the leader, I'm glad I shopped around a bit.
> 
> Maria



My leader ends the session with, "And I'll see you all _lighter_ next week!"


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Hi guys, just popping in.  Thanks for all the good thoughts and hugs .  I finally had the italian beef & fries that had been calling my name.  I figured that if I didn't actually eat the darn thing I would eat around it and I wouldn't be as satisfied and I would have eventually eaten just as much .  Unlike some people who feel sick and bloated when they eat garbage, I feel perfectly fine .  As long as I can make the *next* meal on plan I'll be fine.
> 
> My week has gotten worse (if you can believe it!).  My kitty is now in the animal hospital for treatment.  It appears he has a liver infection too.  First my mom and now my CAT.  He is being treated pretty much the same with IV fluids, antibiotics and pain killers.  They think they will have to add a feeding tube because he's not eating.  Ugh. And I can't be there for him ... I'm 150 miles away.  I think my DD will go and visit him and pet him today but they have to come to Chicago for the wake tomorrow.  I think we'll be able to take him home on Saturday but we are not sure about the extent of his illness.



I knew there was going to be a third bad thing for you -- they come in threes and I hate that.  At least you now know you've maxed out.  I'm glad you had your Italian beef treat and that's out of your system.  We're all thinking of you and are sending extra strength your way!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> My leader ends the session with, "And I'll see you all _lighter_ next week!"



Mine frequently says "I'll see_ less _of you next week."  That's actually grammatically correct since it won't be "fewer" of us, just less of us.  I love it.


----------



## vickalamode

Alright everyone...I am trying to come back! I lost 20 lbs between mid February and mid April but then I totally fell off the bandwagon!!! I haven't gotten on the scale because I'm AFRAID to but after this weekend I am climbing back on. The reason I'm waiting until then is because I want to wait until I get paid and can do a whole grocery shopping trip dedicated to WW! I was doing so good but then I moved and my whole routine got screwed up and I feel so ashamed for letting myself stop doing it!


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Hi guys, just popping in.  Thanks for all the good thoughts and hugs .  I finally had the italian beef & fries that had been calling my name.  I figured that if I didn't actually eat the darn thing I would eat around it and I wouldn't be as satisfied and I would have eventually eaten just as much .  Unlike some people who feel sick and bloated when they eat garbage, I feel perfectly fine .  As long as I can make the *next* meal on plan I'll be fine.
> 
> My week has gotten worse (if you can believe it!).  My kitty is now in the animal hospital for treatment.  It appears he has a liver infection too.  First my mom and now my CAT.  He is being treated pretty much the same with IV fluids, antibiotics and pain killers.  They think they will have to add a feeding tube because he's not eating.  Ugh. And I can't be there for him ... I'm 150 miles away.  I think my DD will go and visit him and pet him today but they have to come to Chicago for the wake tomorrow.  I think we'll be able to take him home on Saturday but we are not sure about the extent of his illness.





Sandi said:


> I knew there was going to be a third bad thing for you -- they come in threes and I hate that.  At least you now know you've maxed out.  I'm glad you had your Italian beef treat and that's out of your system.  We're all thinking of you and are sending extra strength your way!



robin, I was going to say the same thing as Sandi, this is your 3rd thing so, no more! Now you get  



Sandi said:


> Mine frequently says "I'll see_ less _of you next week."  That's actually grammatically correct since it won't be "fewer" of us, just less of us.  I love it.



Ours ends with that phrase also after her questions, concerns and miracles speech 



vickalamode said:


> Alright everyone...I am trying to come back! I lost 20 lbs between mid February and mid April but then I totally fell off the bandwagon!!! I haven't gotten on the scale because I'm AFRAID to but after this weekend I am climbing back on. The reason I'm waiting until then is because I want to wait until I get paid and can do a whole grocery shopping trip dedicated to WW! I was doing so good but then I moved and my whole routine got screwed up and I feel so ashamed for letting myself stop doing it!



Welcome back, I was going to say as I was reading, didn't you have a move too?  Anyway, the important thing is you are back before all 20lbs was gained back.


----------



## sjms71

Only 11 more posted and we will have reached 1000 post on the new thread, time flies when you're havin fun.


----------



## mrzrich

I'm home from WI.  Up 1.8 lbs.    Expected, but still a bit upsetting.  I'm really having trouble staying on plan.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> I'm home from WI.  Up 1.8 lbs.    Expected, but still a bit upsetting.  I'm really having trouble staying on plan.



Sorry you're up, Toni Ann.  I miss your daily menus.  I think posting them was helping you stay on track.  Why don't you start doing that again.


----------



## NC State

I stayed out at the fairgrounds for four days this week.  Eating a 1/4 of a blooming onion, ice cream, sampled many strawberry short cakes and many other things I don't remember.  But I did eat breakfast at home and I also packed apples, bananas and watermelon each day.  Then I would eat a vegtable plate or grilled chicken for lunch.  No gym time but I walked alot and it was HOT!
I'm so happy to report that I lost *1.2 lbs this week*. I have lost a total of 18.6 lbs in 12 weeks.  
I'm getting back to the gym starting Friday afternoon!  I hope everyone has a good WI!


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> I stayed out at the fairgrounds for four days this week.  Eating a 1/4 of a blooming onion, ice cream, sampled many strawberry short cakes and many other things I don't remember.  But I did eat breakfast at home and I also packed apples, bananas and watermelon each day.  Then I would eat a vegtable plate or grilled chicken for lunch.  No gym time but I walked alot and it was HOT!
> I'm so happy to report that I lost *1.2 lbs this week*. I have lost a total of 18.6 lbs in 12 weeks.
> I'm getting back to the gym starting Friday afternoon!  I hope everyone has a good WI!



Wow great job!!!!  My kids wanted to go up to that at the Fairgrounds but we didn't.  They are also complaining we are not at the RBC center right now cheering Scotty on!!


----------



## NC State

My husband wanted to go tonight. As I was leaving campus, traffic was getting bad.


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> My husband wanted to go tonight. As I was leaving campus, traffic was getting bad.



There is a lot of people there.  I am not a huge country music fan but, it's nice that he is local.  I know he goes to Garner Magnet High but he went to the elemenatry and Middle school my kids go to, so they are all excited.


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> I'm home from WI.  Up 1.8 lbs.    Expected, but still a bit upsetting.  I'm really having trouble staying on plan.



Well, at least you were brave enough to give a number.  I left that out of my earlier post, so now I'll fess up.  I was up 2 lbs.  So, we are on a similar road -- just a little sidetracked this past week.  Hope your next week is successful Toni-Ann.


----------



## mrzrich

Sandi said:


> Well, at least you were brave enough to give a number.  I left that out of my earlier post, so now I'll fess up.  I was up 2 lbs.  So, we are on a similar road -- just a little sidetracked this past week.  Hope your next week is successful Toni-Ann.


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> I knew there was going to be a third bad thing for you -- they come in threes and I hate that.  At least you now know you've maxed out.  I'm glad you had your Italian beef treat and that's out of your system.  We're all thinking of you and are sending extra strength your way!





sjms71 said:


> robin, I was going to say the same thing as Sandi, this is your 3rd thing so, no more! Now you get



Yeah, but why did the universe throw something so tough for bad thing #3?  Why couldn't it be something like a parking ticket or a stubbed toe?


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> I'm home from WI.  Up 1.8 lbs.    Expected, but still a bit upsetting.  I'm really having trouble staying on plan.





Sandi said:


> Well, at least you were brave enough to give a number.  I left that out of my earlier post, so now I'll fess up.  I was up 2 lbs.  So, we are on a similar road -- just a little sidetracked this past week.  Hope your next week is successful Toni-Ann.



Hang in there both of you .


----------



## mommykds

WI today & I am up .5lb. Blah!


----------



## mrzrich

Breakfast 5 pts
1 slice Nature's Own Lite White 1pt
1 egg 2pts
1 tsp olive oil 1 pt
1 slice oscar meyer center cut bacon 1 pt
1 cup watermelon 0pts

Snack 1 pt
1 cup Cantoloupe 0pts
WW string Cheese 1pt

Lunch 7 pts
Hamburger Happy Meal with Apple Dippers no dip 7pts
Unsweet Tea 0pts

Snack 2 pts
Salad made with 1 tsp olive oil, balsamic and 7 gr coutons 2pts

Dinner 9pts
Nachos made with 
Baked Tostitos 3pts
3 oz 93/7 Beef 3pts
1/4 cup 2% Mexican Shredded Cheese 2pts
2 tbsp light Sour cream 1 pt
Letuce, tomatoes, salsa 0pts

Dessert 4 pts
Yogurt Parfait
1 cup FF yogurt 3pts
1/2 cup berries 0 pts
13 gr Kashi Go Lean Crunch 1 pt

Snack 2 pts
4 Keebler Reduced Fat crackers 1 pt
8 slices turkey pepperoni 1 pt


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Breakfast 5 pts
> 1 slice Nature's Own Lite White 1pt
> 1 egg 2pts
> 1 tsp olive oil 1 pt
> 1 slice oscar meyer center cut bacon 1 pt
> 1 cup watermelon 0pts
> 
> Snack 1 pt
> 1 cup Cantoloupe 0pts
> WW string Cheese 1pt
> 
> Lunch 7 pts
> Hamburger Happy Meal with Apple Dippers no dip 7pts
> Unsweet Tea 0pts
> 
> Snack 2 pts
> Salad made with 1 tsp olive oil, balsamic and 7 gr coutons 2pts
> 
> Dinner 9pts
> Nachos made with
> Baked Tostitos 3pts
> 3 oz 93/7 Beef 3pts
> 1/4 cup 2% Mexican Shredded Cheese 2pts
> 2 tbsp light Sour cream 1 pt
> Letuce, tomatoes, salsa 0pts
> 
> Dessert 4 pts
> Yogurt Parfait
> 1 cup FF yogurt 3pts
> 1/2 cup berries 0 pts
> 13 gr Kashi Go Lean Crunch 1 pt
> 
> Snack 2 pts
> 4 Keebler Reduced Fat crackers 1 pt
> 8 slices turkey pepperoni 1 pt



Yaaahh!  She's back!  I had my Toni-Ann breakfast again this morning.


----------



## sjms71

As expected you can add me to the up club 2lbs .  Honestly, I knew I'd be up but as of yesterday I was up 1lb and today 2.  I thought all that yard work was going to help my weigh in but, I think it may be the reason I am up even more.  Anyway, good luck to all other weigh ins.  Our club is closed to new memebers so everyone else *HAS* to be a loser .


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> As expected you can add me to the up club 2lbs .  Honestly, I knew I'd be up but as of yesterday I was up 1lb and today 2.  I thought all that yard work was going to help my weigh in but, I think it may be the reason I am up even more.  Anyway, good luck to all other weigh ins.  Our club is closed to new memebers so everyone else *HAS* to be a loser .



Sorry you joined Toni-Ann's and my club -- although we're going to rock for the next WI.  

I had an excellent Wednesday and, so far, today is going well.  I had my annual physical today and my doc was really happy with my weight and all the lab work.  She and I talked about going a few pounds above the standard weight chart to be my WW goal and she was fine with it.  She said that there is no sense continuing to stress out about a few pounds when I'm in much better shape than I've been in in years.  So, she wrote the letter for me to deliver to WW for my records.  I still have a few pounds to go (2.8 to be precise), but now I have NO MORE EXCUSES!

DD16 and I are planning to go to the outlet mall on Saturday.  I'm actually looking forward to trying on some clothes.  The mall is near Frankenmuth, so we are planning to do a late lunch at Zehnder's.  I'm already mentally rehearsing for that.  We are considering eating in the cafe instead of the main dining area so that we won't default to the "all you care to eat" chicken dinner.  The holidays always bring crowds, but it's a fun meal.  I'll have to get lots of activity points in before Saturday!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Sorry you joined Toni-Ann's and my club -- although we're going to rock for the next WI.
> 
> I had an excellent Wednesday and, so far, today is going well.  I had my annual physical today and my doc was really happy with my weight and all the lab work.  She and I talked about going a few pounds above the standard weight chart to be my WW goal and she was fine with it.  She said that there is no sense continuing to stress out about a few pounds when I'm in much better shape than I've been in in years.  So, she wrote the letter for me to deliver to WW for my records.  I still have a few pounds to go (2.8 to be precise), but now I have NO MORE EXCUSES!
> 
> DD16 and I are planning to go to the outlet mall on Saturday.  I'm actually looking forward to trying on some clothes.  The mall is near Frankenmuth, so we are planning to do a late lunch at Zehnder's.  I'm already mentally rehearsing for that.  We are considering eating in the cafe instead of the main dining area so that we won't default to the "all you care to eat" chicken dinner.  The holidays always bring crowds, but it's a fun meal.  I'll have to get lots of activity points in before Saturday!



I've been meaning to ask you  about the Dr's note but haven't.  I am glad you are back on track.  Have fun this weekend shopping and congrats on your good check up.  Although, this weekends binge was my fault, I swear my body loves the number I am at.  It's been here for months.  So, we will see what happens.  We leave in 2 weeks for our stop in Orlando/Beach trip.  So, when I get back I will se where I am by the end of July.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> I swear my body loves the number I am at.  It's been here for months.  So, we will see what happens.  We leave in 2 weeks for our stop in Orlando/Beach trip.  So, when I get back I will se where I am by the end of July.



Your comment about your body loving the number you're at is really interesting.  That is sort of what my doc said.  I showed her my weight chart and it has been hovering around this same 5 pounds since the beginning of February.  She said that this might be my body saying this is the right weight for me -- notwithstanding the weight charts and the BMI charts.  For me, the worst thing that could happen is that I throw in the towel because I can't reach "a number" and then I get back on the yo-yo thing.  She and I agreed that "a number" that is a little higher is okay both physically and mentally.

I like your plan to wait to see where you are at the end of July.  Your Orlando/Beach trip change up might be what you need to get the scale moving a bit.  (I'm so jealous!)


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

I'm in the up group this week too.  Up .2...Blah!  Here's to next week.


----------



## We_love_WDW

I just rejoined WW today!  Hopefully this time it will stick.  I had previously gotten down to my pre baby weight, but I now I am 15 pounds more.  I needed to make a change.  What are your favorite snacks and other items you buy at the supermarket?


----------



## Sandi

We_love_WDW said:


> I just rejoined WW today!  Hopefully this time it will stick.  I had previously gotten down to my pre baby weight, but I now I am 15 pounds more.  I needed to make a change.  What are your favorite snacks and other items you buy at the supermarket?



Welcome aboard.  My go to snacks are fruits and 94% FF microwave popcorn.  I also like the WW smoothies; I blend them with frozen berries and it's like an ice cream treat.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Your comment about your body loving the number you're at is really interesting.  That is sort of what my doc said.  I showed her my weight chart and it has been hovering around this same 5 pounds since the beginning of February.  She said that this might be my body saying this is the right weight for me -- notwithstanding the weight charts and the BMI charts.  For me, the worst thing that could happen is that I throw in the towel because I can't reach "a number" and then I get back on the yo-yo thing.  She and I agreed that "a number" that is a little higher is okay both physically and mentally.
> 
> I like your plan to wait to see where you are at the end of July.  Your Orlando/Beach trip change up might be what you need to get the scale moving a bit.  (I'm so jealous!)



Thanks for the insight on this from your doctor Sandi.  I just looked back at my tracker and I have had the same three pounds since 1/27.  I feel it is different than a plateau too.  No matter how much I mix it up or exercise my body always gravitates towards this number.  I will go up a little down a little but seem to settle at this one number.  I see my endo. next week so may just talk to her about it a little and see what she thinks.  I think you are right when you look at the big picture taking the "presure" off may help you drop those last few lbs. on your time.


----------



## sjms71

M.A.D.aboutDisney said:


> I'm in the up group this week too.  Up .2...Blah!  Here's to next week.



 I guess a bad week for all.  Next week will be better.  



We_love_WDW said:


> I just rejoined WW today!  Hopefully this time it will stick.  I had previously gotten down to my pre baby weight, but I now I am 15 pounds more.  I needed to make a change.  What are your favorite snacks and other items you buy at the supermarket?



WELCOME   I love sugar free jello with ff or sugar free whip cream, hits that sweet spot.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Thanks for the insight on this from your doctor Sandi.  I just looked back at my tracker and I have had the same three pounds since 1/27.  I feel it is different than a plateau too.  No matter how much I mix it up or exercise my body always gravitates towards this number.  I will go up a little down a little but seem to settle at this one number.  I see my endo. next week so may just talk to her about it a little and see what she thinks.  I think you are right when you look at the big picture taking the "presure" off may help you drop those last few lbs. on your time.



Hey Stephanie, Another thing my doc suggested was to take a look at my carbohydrate intake.  She said that while WW is a really good plan, it doesn't take carb values into account as much as she'd like.  (It does a better job of that under PointsPlus than the earlier Points system, but . . .)  She wasn't suggesting an Atkins approach, just thoughtful consideration and maybe more of a focus on proteins and veggies.  I've just been calculating PointsPlus for everything without separately evaluating carbs.  I'm going to try to cut out bread and crackers for the week to see if that helps change anything up for me.  I refuse to give up pasta and I've already moved to whole grain pasta and brown rice.  I don't know if you've looked at your carb intake, but that might be a change up that could help.  We can experiment and then report on outcomes.

I was glad to see Toni-Ann's food plan back on the thread.  It helps to see what others are eating.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Hey Stephanie, Another thing my doc suggested was to take a look at my carbohydrate intake.  She said that while WW is a really good plan, it doesn't take carb values into account as much as she'd like.  (It does a better job of that under PointsPlus than the earlier Points system, but . . .)  She wasn't suggesting an Atkins approach, just thoughtful consideration and maybe more of a focus on proteins and veggies.  I've just been calculating PointsPlus for everything without separately evaluating carbs.  I'm going to try to cut out bread and crackers for the week to see if that helps change anything up for me.  I refuse to give up pasta and I've already moved to whole grain pasta and brown rice.  I don't know if you've looked at your carb intake, but that might be a change up that could help.  We can experiment and then report on outcomes.
> 
> I was glad to see Toni-Ann's food plan back on the thread.  It helps to see what others are eating.



THANKS again Sandi and it's funny cause that has just been what I've been doing literally counting carbs and my sugars.  I have been limiting myself to about 6 servings of carbs. a day or 120g.  I found a serving guidline and it read like this under 5=0 servings, 6-20=1, 21-40=2, 41-60=3.  Well, I have done this the last two weeks (except for last weekend ) and loss .4 last week and gained 2 this week.  I've done this also keeping within my points. Let me know if you find something that works for you.  

And *YES* love Toni-Ann's food plan.  I need to start posting my meals too.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Woohoo!  Today is a happy day!!!  As of today, I am 6 years cancer free!!!


----------



## sjms71

That's something to celebrate


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> Woohoo!  Today is a happy day!!!  As of today, I am 6 years cancer free!!!



What a terrific anniversary to celebrate.  It makes me think about what is important.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> THANKS again Sandi and it's funny cause that has just been what I've been doing literally counting carbs and my sugars.  I have been limiting myself to about 6 servings of carbs. a day or 120g.  I found a serving guidline and it read like this under 5=0 servings, 6-20=1, 21-40=2, 41-60=3.  Well, I have done this the last two weeks (except for last weekend ) and loss .4 last week and gained 2 this week.  I've done this also keeping within my points. Let me know if you find something that works for you.



Well darn.  I sort of hoped it would be a magic bullet.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> Woohoo!  Today is a happy day!!!  As of today, I am 6 years cancer free!!!



This is excellent news!  Definitely a reason for you and your family to celebrate!
Congratulations.  I'm very happy for you.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Well darn.  I sort of hoped it would be a magic bullet.



Well, ya never know maybe for me it wasn't or it just hasn't "caught" up with me yet.  I still will track it and see what happens.  Give it a try, I've also read that you should eat in carb. grams what you want to weight so 150g for 150lbs.  Not sure how accurate that is either.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Lots of us are up this week.    I know it's not going to be any consolation but lots of the members that I weighed this week were up.  It seems to be the trend after a long weekend.  Monday was a holiday for us as well.





Sandi said:


> I had an excellent Wednesday and, so far, today is going well.  I had my annual physical today and my doc was really happy with my weight and all the lab work.  She and I talked about going a few pounds above the standard weight chart to be my WW goal and she was fine with it.  She said that there is no sense continuing to stress out about a few pounds when I'm in much better shape than I've been in in years.  So, she wrote the letter for me to deliver to WW for my records.  I still have a few pounds to go (2.8 to be precise), but now I have NO MORE EXCUSES!



Sandi, I'm glad you were able to get that note from your doctor.  It's an excellent motivator for getting rid of those last 2.8 pounds.  We'll be cheering you on the whole way!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

BabyTigger99 said:


> Woohoo!  Today is a happy day!!!  As of today, I am 6 years cancer free!!!



  FANTASTIC!! Something to celebrate for SURE!


At WI this morning, I was down 1.6 and _very_ happy with that, considering an unofficial-addicted-to-the-scales-mid-week-weigh-in two days ago had me up .5 from last week.

DH and I are heading home this weekend for a family cook-out or two.  (We're probably the only ones in Indy who are _leaving_ the city on Sunday instead of pouring in.)  I'm packing "my goods" and know my brothers-in-law will roll their eyes when I whip out my turkey hot dogs and Special K Cracker Chips aroudn the campfire, but I don't care! 

Here's to smart choices this long Memorial Day Weekend, everyone!


----------



## sjms71

disbabyndaddy said:


> FANTASTIC!! Something to celebrate for SURE!
> 
> 
> At WI this morning, I was down 1.6 and _very_ happy with that, considering an unofficial-addicted-to-the-scales-mid-week-weigh-in two days ago had me up .5 from last week.
> 
> DH and I are heading home this weekend for a family cook-out or two.  (We're probably the only ones in Indy who are _leaving_ the city on Sunday instead of pouring in.)  I'm packing "my goods" and know my brothers-in-law will roll their eyes when I whip out my turkey hot dogs and Special K Cracker Chips aroudn the campfire, but I don't care!
> 
> Here's to smart choices this long Memorial Day Weekend, everyone!



 good for you on the 1.6 and sticking to your own "goods" .  Have fun!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Lots of us are up this week.    I know it's not going to be any consolation but lots of the members that I weighed this week were up.  It seems to be the trend after a long weekend.  Monday was a holiday for us as well.



Sadly, it is this coming weekend that is the long one for us in the USA.  Last weekend was "normal."


----------



## Twingle

BabyTigger99 said:


> Woohoo!  Today is a happy day!!!  As of today, I am 6 years cancer free!!!





That is so incredibly awesome and a HUGE thing to celebrate!  Rah rah rah, sis boom bah!

Big hug for those of you that are up this week, I know how hard that is.  I *know* all of you have it in you to succeed, and I *know* that next week will show better numbers for you!


----------



## mrzrich

Breakfast 4 pts
1/3 cup egg beaters 1pt
1 tsp olive oil 1 pt
1 slice oscar meyer center cut bacon 1 pt
1 slice WW reguced fat american 1 pt
1 cup watermelon 0pts

Snack 1 pt
1 cup Cantoloupe 0pts
WW string Cheese 1pt

Lunch 7 pts
Lean Cuisine Garlic Chicken Spring Rolls 5 pts
1 cup watermelon 0pts
10 Special K Cracker Crisps 1 pt
2 Tbsp RF Sour Cream 1 pt

Snack 2 pts
8 slices Turkey Peperoni 1 pt
4 Reduced Fat Club Crackers 1 pt

Dinner 9pts
Light Sour cream 1 pt
3 oz Turkey Keilbasa 3 pts
3 Pierogies 4 pts
1tsp olive oil 1 pt

Dessert 4 pts
Yogurt Parfait
1 cup FF yogurt 3pts
1/2 cup strawberries 0 pts
13 gr Kashi Go Lean Crunch 1 pt

Snack 2 pts
Salad with Crutons and LF Dressing 2 pts


----------



## mrzrich

We_love_WDW said:


> I just rejoined WW today!  Hopefully this time it will stick.  I had previously gotten down to my pre baby weight, but I now I am 15 pounds more.  I needed to make a change.  What are your favorite snacks and other items you buy at the supermarket?




See my daily menus for an idea of what I eat for snacks.  If you look back a few pages I was posting everyday for a while.




BabyTigger99 said:


> Woohoo!  Today is a happy day!!!  As of today, I am 6 years cancer free!!!




HOORAY!!!!


----------



## sjms71

I bought a box of those Jimmy Dean D-lights turkey sausage sandwiches.  When I used my WW calculator it came up as 7pts.  However, when I went to add it to etools WW has it as 6 pts.  Now I know it's only 1pt but, I don't want to just give away a point if I don't have to.  So, how do you think I should count it 6 or 7?


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> I bought a box of those Jimmy Dean D-lights turkey sausage sandwiches.  When I used my WW calculator it came up as 7pts.  However, when I went to add it to etools WW has it as 6 pts.  Now I know it's only 1pt but, I don't want to just give away a point if I don't have to.  So, how do you think I should count it 6 or 7?



I don't know what the "rule" is, but I would count it as 6 points.  It is in e-tools under the brand name and everything, so it seems that it would be precise.


----------



## mackeysmom

Hi Everybody -

I haven't posted on this thread in over a month - but I have been following it - good job all around to everybody 

It has taken me a while to get back on track after my cat, Mackey, died.  I just couldn't get back into a routine - it really threw me for a curveball.  

I can honestly say that for the past five weeks, I haven't tracked a single piece of food that went into my mouth.   

My only saving grace, I think, is that I have been walking several miles a day.  I weighed in on Tuesday and stayed exactly the same over the course of the five weeks.

Now, while I am thrilled that I didn't gain any weight - I am kicking myself for "wasting" these five weeks.  I am not where I thought I would be at this point, and have not met any of my (very reachable) mini-goals.

Today I did my first real grocery run - my fridge is filled with all of my WW staples, so I have no excuses going forward.   I have a few challenges this weekend, but I hope that I'll get through them with success. 

I've also set a long-term goal.   Last week I did the WW Walk-It 5K - my time was 1 hour and 15 seconds.   I walked the whole way.   Next year - I want to run it.   I've been checking out the Couch to 5K site, but haven't yet gotten up the "nerve" to try it.  I know it is foolish - but I'm embarrased to run in public.  I guess I just have to get over it and "just do it", right?

- Laura


----------



## Bamavalentyne

Hello All!!

I just completed week 1 on WW and weighed in this morning.... 3 lbs. gone!!  I did pretty good with my foods this week, considering I wasn't able to shop for "skinny" foods until Thursday.  Not so good with the activity though, so I need to pick up the pace there.

My goal next week is more activity and more healthy choices in my meal plans.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

sjms71 said:


> good for you on the 1.6 and sticking to your own "goods" .  Have fun!



Well, I haven't made it through the weekend cook-outs yet, but that's the plan.   I'm sure I'll be tempted to have a treat or two, but that's what the weekly points are for.




Bamavalentyne said:


> I just completed week 1 on WW and weighed in this morning.... 3 lbs. gone!!  I did pretty good with my foods this week, considering I wasn't able to shop for "skinny" foods until Thursday.  Not so good with the activity though, so I need to pick up the pace there.
> 
> My goal next week is more activity and more healthy choices in my meal plans.



Congrats on Week 1!!  Feels good, doesn't it??  Keep up the great work!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> I don't know what the "rule" is, but I would count it as 6 points.  It is in e-tools under the brand name and everything, so it seems that it would be precise.



Thanks Sandi



mackeysmom said:


> Hi Everybody -
> 
> I haven't posted on this thread in over a month - but I have been following it - good job all around to everybody
> 
> It has taken me a while to get back on track after my cat, Mackey, died.  I just couldn't get back into a routine - it really threw me for a curveball.
> 
> I can honestly say that for the past five weeks, I haven't tracked a single piece of food that went into my mouth.
> 
> My only saving grace, I think, is that I have been walking several miles a day.  I weighed in on Tuesday and stayed exactly the same over the course of the five weeks.
> 
> Now, while I am thrilled that I didn't gain any weight - I am kicking myself for "wasting" these five weeks.  I am not where I thought I would be at this point, and have not met any of my (very reachable) mini-goals.
> 
> Today I did my first real grocery run - my fridge is filled with all of my WW staples, so I have no excuses going forward.   I have a few challenges this weekend, but I hope that I'll get through them with success.
> 
> I've also set a long-term goal.   Last week I did the WW Walk-It 5K - my time was 1 hour and 15 seconds.   I walked the whole way.   Next year - I want to run it.   I've been checking out the Couch to 5K site, but haven't yet gotten up the "nerve" to try it.  I know it is foolish - but I'm embarrased to run in public.  I guess I just have to get over it and "just do it", right?
> 
> - Laura



Hey Laura, welcome back!  Sometimes we just need a break from tracking and it's good that you stayed the same.  Good luck this weekend, let us know if you start the C25K program.  You can do it!!



Bamavalentyne said:


> Hello All!!
> 
> I just completed week 1 on WW and weighed in this morning.... 3 lbs. gone!!  I did pretty good with my foods this week, considering I wasn't able to shop for "skinny" foods until Thursday.  Not so good with the activity though, so I need to pick up the pace there.
> 
> My goal next week is more activity and more healthy choices in my meal plans.



 Hello Great job on the 3lbs that is awesome .


----------



## Julia M

I weighed in today after my rough week and I am up .6. Not too bad, I guess. I had lost 32.8 pounds and now am down to 32. 2. It's funny, but I feel better that I'm still at the same "big" number. 

I'm disappointed in myself, but at the same, time, it's a HUGE NSV that I went and weighed in and faced the music. Everyone other time I've tried to lose weight in the last 20 years, I'd do well, hit a rough patch and then not go to weigh in, so I could "do better" the next week and not face a gain. You can guess what happened......I'd continue to make poor choices and the next thing you'd know, I'd have quit. I feel like I am ready to face the new week.

Hope everyone has a good weekend. I only have 1 meal to deal with and its at my parents, with bbq chicken, corn on the cob and salad. Not bad choices! I have an open house tomorrow, but I am already planning to go full. The hostess told me it's catered, so I am assuming there will be veggie and fruit trays.....aren't there always? No one will care what I eat or don;t eat.

Julia


----------



## NC State

sjms71 said:


> I bought a box of those Jimmy Dean D-lights turkey sausage sandwiches.  When I used my WW calculator it came up as 7pts.  However, when I went to add it to etools WW has it as 6 pts.  Now I know it's only 1pt but, I don't want to just give away a point if I don't have to.  So, how do you think I should count it 6 or 7?


I would go with 7 pts.
I make my own. I make five at one time so I can grab one each morning as I'm walking out the door.
1 Thomas' flat bagel = 3 pts
1/4 C egg beaters = 1 pt
1 Morning Star sausage pattie = 1 pt
for a total of 5 pts


----------



## NC State

Help!  My husband is wanting to eat at the Cheesecake Factory at the mall on Monday.  Does anyone know any WW friendly things to order.  I'm staying away from the cheesecake, well maybe I'll have one bite.


----------



## Sandi

mackeysmom said:


> Hi Everybody -
> 
> I haven't posted on this thread in over a month - but I have been following it - good job all around to everybody
> 
> It has taken me a while to get back on track after my cat, Mackey, died.  I just couldn't get back into a routine - it really threw me for a curveball.
> 
> I can honestly say that for the past five weeks, I haven't tracked a single piece of food that went into my mouth.
> 
> My only saving grace, I think, is that I have been walking several miles a day.  I weighed in on Tuesday and stayed exactly the same over the course of the five weeks.
> 
> Now, while I am thrilled that I didn't gain any weight - I am kicking myself for "wasting" these five weeks.  I am not where I thought I would be at this point, and have not met any of my (very reachable) mini-goals.
> 
> Today I did my first real grocery run - my fridge is filled with all of my WW staples, so I have no excuses going forward.   I have a few challenges this weekend, but I hope that I'll get through them with success.
> 
> I've also set a long-term goal.   Last week I did the WW Walk-It 5K - my time was 1 hour and 15 seconds.   I walked the whole way.   Next year - I want to run it.   I've been checking out the Couch to 5K site, but haven't yet gotten up the "nerve" to try it.  I know it is foolish - but I'm embarrased to run in public.  I guess I just have to get over it and "just do it", right?
> 
> - Laura



Hi Laura,

Welcome back.  Don't think of the last 5 weeks as a "waste," it was time you needed to deal with Mackey's death.  But now, you can refocus your energy to WW.  Besides that, staying the same over that time period is a success.

As for starting the C25K, don't let fear keep you from trying.  I signed up for a C25K group with a friend of mine.  She dropped out after one walk.  I kept to the plan though.  It started with the walk 4:30 and run 30 seconds thing.  It was perfectly manageable and you'll find it that way, too, since you've been doing so much walking.  Now I run 10 minutes and walk 1 minute.  I finished my 3rd 5K last month in about 33 minutes.  The most important thing to remember is that NO ONE ELSE IS WATCHING YOU.  Even if other people are out running/walking where you are, it doesn't matter who passes you.  Everyone has their own goals and insecurities.  I run on campus at Michigan State and, with those young kids out there in terrific shape, it was a little intimidating at first.  But, most of them (if they even notice me), smile, or wave, or give me a thumbs up.  Same with the older folks.  I think that you'll look back on this time in a few months and know that you've made a million miles of progress.  Just do it!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

NC State said:


> Help!  My husband is wanting to eat at the Cheesecake Factory at the mall on Monday.  Does anyone know any WW friendly things to order.  I'm staying away from the cheesecake, well maybe I'll have one bite.



Have you visited the Cheesecake Factory website to see if nutritional information is on it?  If so, you can use the PP calculator to figure out what would be best to have.

If not, try Dotti's Weight Loss Zone: www.dwlz.com.  There are tons of restaurants listed and many, if not most, menu items per restaurants...all with PP values figured.  They're currently updating from the Points program to PP and I see Cheesecake Factory hasn't been updated, but this will give you an idea of which menu items to aim for: http://www.dwlz.com/Restaurants/cheescakefact.html

Good luck and Enjoy your night out!


----------



## mackeysmom

Sandi said:


> The most important thing to remember is that NO ONE ELSE IS WATCHING YOU.  Even if other people are out running/walking where you are, it doesn't matter who passes you.  Everyone has their own goals and insecurities.  I run on campus at Michigan State and, with those young kids out there in terrific shape, it was a little intimidating at first.  But, most of them (if they even notice me), smile, or wave, or give me a thumbs up.  Same with the older folks.  I think that you'll look back on this time in a few months and know that you've made a million miles of progress.  Just do it!



I think intimidation is the right word - I just have to remember that I'm the only person focusing on me - I'll get there (one of these days )


----------



## mommykds

NC State said:


> Help!  My husband is wanting to eat at the Cheesecake Factory at the mall on Monday.  Does anyone know any WW friendly things to order.  I'm staying away from the cheesecake, well maybe I'll have one bite.



They have the weight management salads which are very good.  I like the endive & pear the best.  They come in any where around 11-14 points or so.  I also get the low carb (6 grams carb) cheesecake & split it with my DH.

We went to a vegetarian restaurant last night (not my choice) & let me tell you it was hard trying to find something not in a cheesy or creamy sauce.  The main protein there was tofu  so I ended up getting a veggie skewer with rice.  There was definately oil on the veggies & I ate only half the rice.  Hummus was the starter which was very good.  Then DH & I got to see POC4 as all the kids were at sleepovers.  Good movie but nothing is as good as the first one IMO.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Sadly, it is this coming weekend that is the long one for us in the USA.  Last weekend was "normal."



Ooops!  Sorry about that.  Hopefully, then, you will all do well over your long weekend!  





sjms71 said:


> I bought a box of those Jimmy Dean D-lights turkey sausage sandwiches.  When I used my WW calculator it came up as 7pts.  However, when I went to add it to etools WW has it as 6 pts.  Now I know it's only 1pt but, I don't want to just give away a point if I don't have to.  So, how do you think I should count it 6 or 7?



I would also count it as 7 points.  I would rather count it as too many points then not enough points.  





mackeysmom said:


> Hi Everybody -
> 
> I haven't posted on this thread in over a month - but I have been following it - good job all around to everybody
> 
> It has taken me a while to get back on track after my cat, Mackey, died.  I just couldn't get back into a routine - it really threw me for a curveball.
> 
> I can honestly say that for the past five weeks, I haven't tracked a single piece of food that went into my mouth.
> 
> My only saving grace, I think, is that I have been walking several miles a day.  I weighed in on Tuesday and stayed exactly the same over the course of the five weeks.
> 
> Now, while I am thrilled that I didn't gain any weight - I am kicking myself for "wasting" these five weeks.  I am not where I thought I would be at this point, and have not met any of my (very reachable) mini-goals.
> 
> Today I did my first real grocery run - my fridge is filled with all of my WW staples, so I have no excuses going forward.   I have a few challenges this weekend, but I hope that I'll get through them with success.
> 
> I've also set a long-term goal.   Last week I did the WW Walk-It 5K - my time was 1 hour and 15 seconds.   I walked the whole way.   Next year - I want to run it.   I've been checking out the Couch to 5K site, but haven't yet gotten up the "nerve" to try it.  I know it is foolish - but I'm embarrased to run in public.  I guess I just have to get over it and "just do it", right?
> 
> - Laura



Glad you're back and back on track, Laura.  Good luck on your challenges this weekend and congratulations on your time for the WW5K!  





Bamavalentyne said:


> Hello All!!
> 
> I just completed week 1 on WW and weighed in this morning.... 3 lbs. gone!!  I did pretty good with my foods this week, considering I wasn't able to shop for "skinny" foods until Thursday.  Not so good with the activity though, so I need to pick up the pace there.
> 
> My goal next week is more activity and more healthy choices in my meal plans.



Awesome!  





Julia M said:


> I weighed in today after my rough week and I am up .6. Not too bad, I guess. I had lost 32.8 pounds and now am down to 32. 2. It's funny, but I feel better that I'm still at the same "big" number.
> 
> I'm disappointed in myself, but at the same, time, it's a HUGE NSV that I went and weighed in and faced the music. Everyone other time I've tried to lose weight in the last 20 years, I'd do well, hit a rough patch and then not go to weigh in, so I could "do better" the next week and not face a gain. You can guess what happened......I'd continue to make poor choices and the next thing you'd know, I'd have quit. I feel like I am ready to face the new week.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend. I only have 1 meal to deal with and its at my parents, with bbq chicken, corn on the cob and salad. Not bad choices! I have an open house tomorrow, but I am already planning to go full. The hostess told me it's catered, so I am assuming there will be veggie and fruit trays.....aren't there always? No one will care what I eat or don;t eat.
> 
> Julia



Congrats on your total loss!  32.2 is really something to celebrate.  I did the same thing yesterday at a bridal shower -- I ate just before I left and was able to skip the meal they had there.  When the desserts were brought out, I just ate the fruit!


----------



## mrzrich

Sunday's Plan

Breakfast 6 pts
BREAKFAST BOWL
1/3 cup egg beaters 1pt
1 tsp olive oil 1 pt
25 gr Jimmy Dean Turkey Saugage Crumbles 1 pt
1/4 cup Pioneer Country Gravy
1 Martin's Sliced Roll 2 pts

1 cup watermelon 0pts

Snack 0 pts
1 cup Cantoloupe 0pts


Lunch 5 pts
TURKEY SANDWICH
1 oz Turkey Breast 1 pt
1 slice WW American Cheese 1 pt
Bagel Thin 3 pts
1 cup watermelon 0pts

Snack 1 pt 
WW String Cheese 1 pt
Grape Tomatoes

Dinner 13 pts
MEATBALL SUB
4 inch Wheat Roll 5 pts
6 mini meatballs (Made with 90/10 ground beef) 5pts
1/2 cup light ragu 1 pt
Salad with crutons, 1tsp olive oil, and vinegar 2 pts

Dessert 4 pts
Yogurt Parfait
1 cup FF yogurt 3pts
1/2 cup strawberries 0 pts
13 gr Kashi Go Lean Crunch 1 pt


----------



## sjms71

Thank you to anyone or anyone with a family member who has served or does serve in our armed forces!! *Happy Memorial Day!*


----------



## sjms71

Good morning, hope everyone is hanging in there this weekend.  Believe it or not so far this weekend has been a personal best for me.  Hope it continues.  So, with that said one more day to get through, we can do it!!!!


----------



## ElizK

Does anyone know if Weight Watchers meets on holidays?  My meetings are Mondays, but I'm not sure if there is a meeting because of the holiday.  I looked at the WW site, but can't find any info.  Help?     Thanks!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Good morning, hope everyone is hanging in there this weekend.  Believe it or not so far this weekend has been a personal best for me.  Hope it continues.  So, with that said one more day to get through, we can do it!!!!



I'm glad this weekend is going well for you.  Hope everyone else is enjoying themselves.    I guess everyone must be busy today; it's pretty slow here.

I made two loaves of bread in my bread maker today and 61 pineapple bliss mini cupcakes from the Skinny Cow website.  I'm thinking they might be the first things that I've made from there.

We're finally getting some nice weather here.  Tomorrow is supposed to be 30C, which I think is around 90F and it's supposed to feel like it's 40C with the humidity (around 110F??).  I can't wait for tommorrow!


----------



## susieb16

Hi,
I just joined WW this Saturday.  I have about 30 pounds to lose.  I am excited to find a community to be inspired by and share with!


----------



## 4forWDW

Hi! I'm thinking of rejoing WW.  I'm a LT and not sure what, if anything, comes with being a LT.  I have an iPhone and was wondering which app is  best in keeping track of points.  I'm sure it had been mentioned but I thought I would just ask instead of going through the posts.
TIA and I really enjoy reading you all's posts of encouragement.
Amy


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,

Hope everyone had a happy & healthy weekend.

I am proud to report this is the first weekend in awhile that I did not blow my points out of the water.   I was in charge of our BBQ so I had control of what was being served.  I made BBQ chicken, cole slaw with light mayo, beans, & salad..my family also had baked fries but I did not.  We also did not go out to eat either which is always my downfall.  Yesterday we got in a lot of swimming at our local pool so I am hoping for a good WI this Thursday.


----------



## mommykds

susieb16 said:


> Hi,
> I just joined WW this Saturday.  I have about 30 pounds to lose.  I am excited to find a community to be inspired by and share with!



  Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## mommykds

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I made two loaves of bread in my bread maker today and 61 pineapple bliss mini cupcakes from the Skinny Cow website.  I'm thinking they might be the first things that I've made from there.


I have to check out that website, sounds like a yummy treat!


----------



## mommykds

sjms71 said:


> Good morning, hope everyone is hanging in there this weekend.  Believe it or not so far this weekend has been a personal best for me.  Hope it continues.  So, with that said one more day to get through, we can do it!!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Hello Everyone!  I hoped you all survived your long weekend.  I didn't have a long weekend but I think I may be up a bit.  I have a dentist apt later this morning.  That should be lots of fun.

As for those pineapple bliss cupcakes, well, I dont think I'll make that again.  They're OK but not the greatest.  They're a little gluey when you eat them and while they are only 1 point, I'd rather spend my point in something chocolate rather than one of those.  



susieb16 said:


> Hi,
> I just joined WW this Saturday.  I have about 30 pounds to lose.  I am excited to find a community to be inspired by and share with!





4forWDW said:


> Hi! I'm thinking of rejoing WW.  I'm a LT and not sure what, if anything, comes with being a LT.  I have an iPhone and was wondering which app is  best in keeping track of points.  I'm sure it had been mentioned but I thought I would just ask instead of going through the posts.
> TIA and I really enjoy reading you all's posts of encouragement.
> Amy



Welcome Susie and Amy!  Best of luck to you both on your weight loss journey.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

ElizK said:


> Does anyone know if Weight Watchers meets on holidays?  My meetings are Mondays, but I'm not sure if there is a meeting because of the holiday.  I looked at the WW site, but can't find any info.  Help?     Thanks!



Were you able to find a meeting?  I would just assume that if it was a statutory holiday, everything including WW would be closed.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## sjms71

susieb16 said:


> Hi,
> I just joined WW this Saturday.  I have about 30 pounds to lose.  I am excited to find a community to be inspired by and share with!





4forWDW said:


> Hi! I'm thinking of rejoing WW.  I'm a LT and not sure what, if anything, comes with being a LT.  I have an iPhone and was wondering which app is  best in keeping track of points.  I'm sure it had been mentioned but I thought I would just ask instead of going through the posts.
> TIA and I really enjoy reading you all's posts of encouragement.
> Amy



 Welcome to the thread.  Good luck and keep us posted on your progress!!



mommykds said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Hope everyone had a happy & healthy weekend.
> 
> I am proud to report this is the first weekend in awhile that I did not blow my points out of the water.   I was in charge of our BBQ so I had control of what was being served.  I made BBQ chicken, cole slaw with light mayo, beans, & salad..my family also had baked fries but I did not.  We also did not go out to eat either which is always my downfall.  Yesterday we got in a lot of swimming at our local pool so I am hoping for a good WI this Thursday.



 You and I had about the same weekend.  I really hope I also have a good weigh in this week too.


----------



## vickalamode

Alright everyone I am back after a 6 week downfall from WW 

Today  I am going grocery shopping for the week. Right now I am just planning my menu for the week and then I'll hit the store. I'll start eating WW friendly as soon as I return from the grocery store, but I am not going to weigh myself or start tracking until tomorrow. I know I've gained a bit back out of the 20 I lost but I hope I didn't gain it ALL back! Yikes!


----------



## Sandi

4forWDW said:


> Hi! I'm thinking of rejoing WW.  I'm a LT and not sure what, if anything, comes with being a LT.  I have an iPhone and was wondering which app is  best in keeping track of points.  I'm sure it had been mentioned but I thought I would just ask instead of going through the posts.
> TIA and I really enjoy reading you all's posts of encouragement.
> Amy



Welcome Amy.  I'm a lifetimer who fell off the wagon and am now within about 5 pounds of my goal after being back to WW for about 13 months.  I think you won't have to pay the joining fee, but you will have to pay the weekly fees until you get back to your LT weight.  I go to the weekly meetings in person, but I am an on-line subscriber and do my tracking on-line via the WW website.  It's about $40/month.  I have a Blackberry and use it to access the WW mobile website to track and calculate points.  Easy, peasy.  I can't help you with the I-phone apps, but I'm sure it's similar.  Good luck.


----------



## mommykds

sjms71 said:


> You and I had about the same weekend.  I really hope I also have a good weigh in this week too.


Good luck to us both!



vickalamode said:


> Alright everyone I am back after a 6 week downfall from WW
> 
> Today  I am going grocery shopping for the week. Right now I am just planning my menu for the week and then I'll hit the store. I'll start eating WW friendly as soon as I return from the grocery store, but I am not going to weigh myself or start tracking until tomorrow. I know I've gained a bit back out of the 20 I lost but I hope I didn't gain it ALL back! Yikes!



Welcome!!!


----------



## 4forWDW

Sandi,
Thanks so much for the info!
Amy


----------



## BabyTigger99

Just back from my weigh in.  I am down another 3.4 pounds, for a total of 11.8 pounds lost, AND I hit my first 5%!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

I missed my weigh-in again due to my work schedule.  The end of the school year is always crazy busy.  I'm going to try and go tomorrow.  I have a question about smoothies.  When you make them with frozen fruit, do you count the fruit?  I used frozen fruit and when I used the recipe builder, it said the fruit was 0 pts but then added points to the total.  Hope this makes sense.  I used 3/4 cup ff milk, 1 cup water, and 2 cups of frozen peaches, strawberries, and pineapple.  I've never made a smoothie before but my DS13 loves it.  I'd like to use yogurt next time.


----------



## Sandi

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> I have a question about smoothies.  When you make them with frozen fruit, do you count the fruit?  I used frozen fruit and when I used the recipe builder, it said the fruit was 0 pts but then added points to the total.  Hope this makes sense.  I used 3/4 cup ff milk, 1 cup water, and 2 cups of frozen peaches, strawberries, and pineapple.  I've never made a smoothie before but my DS13 loves it.  I'd like to use yogurt next time.



Oh my goodness.  I never put the stuff into a recipe builder because I was just throwing the WW smoothy mix, water, and frozen berries into the blender.  Just counting the component parts, it's a 2 point thing.  I just put it into the recipe builder and it came out to 4 points.  I clicked on the "why is the total higher" and it came out with a lame "well, the nutrition info is calculated for the whole recipe including fruits and veggies."  How can drinking a smoothy without fruit and eating the fruit on the side be different from combining everything?  This one confuses me, too.  I remember arguments about cooking fruit and how, when you cook fruit it becomes more dense, blah, blah.  But this is the exact same form of the food.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

Sandi said:


> Oh my goodness.  I never put the stuff into a recipe builder because I was just throwing the WW smoothy mix, water, and frozen berries into the blender.  Just counting the component parts, it's a 2 point thing.  I just put it into the recipe builder and it came out to 4 points.  I clicked on the "why is the total higher" and it came out with a lame "well, the nutrition info is calculated for the whole recipe including fruits and veggies."  How can drinking a smoothy without fruit and eating the fruit on the side be different from combining everything?  This one confuses me, too.  I remember arguments about cooking fruit and how, when you cook fruit it becomes more dense, blah, blah.  But this is the exact same form of the food.



Thanks Sandi!  That is what I was thinking but wasn't sure.  I'm going to grab some of the WW smoothie mix at my next meeting.  With this heat I needed something low in pts and refreshing.


----------



## Julia M

Sandi said:


> Oh my goodness.  I never put the stuff into a recipe builder because I was just throwing the WW smoothy mix, water, and frozen berries into the blender.  Just counting the component parts, it's a 2 point thing.  I just put it into the recipe builder and it came out to 4 points.  I clicked on the "why is the total higher" and it came out with a lame "well, the nutrition info is calculated for the whole recipe including fruits and veggies."  How can drinking a smoothy without fruit and eating the fruit on the side be different from combining everything?  This one confuses me, too.  I remember arguments about cooking fruit and how, when you cook fruit it becomes more dense, blah, blah.  But this is the exact same form of the food.



You know, I try and use some common sense. If I am putting apples into an apple pie, all the points would count. But, if I'm making a waldorf salad, I don't count the apples and celery, just the yogurt dressing and nuts. Or if I am sauteing apples and onions for a side dish for pork, I don't count it either.

I wouldn't count the fruit in a  smoothie. 

JMHO

Julia


----------



## stitch1986

hello all, I just joined WW about 3 weeks ago, havent been really into it yet until just recently I got a personal trainer to help me out as well. I have about 65l bs to lose depending on when I get to 160 will see if I could lose more or not. I am shy so I feel like a loner when I respond to these boards cause I dont know anyone. Well have a good evening.


----------



## NC State

Stitch1986 you have found the best place to come for support.  Please don't feel shy, this is a good group and we are here to help each other.  Welcome!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

stitch1986 said:


> hello all, I just joined WW about 3 weeks ago, havent been really into it yet until just recently I got a personal trainer to help me out as well. I have about 65l bs to lose depending on when I get to 160 will see if I could lose more or not. I am shy so I feel like a loner when I respond to these boards cause I dont know anyone. Well have a good evening.



Hi Stitch and welcome to the thread!  Dont be shy about joining the conversation or even about starting a conversation.  We're pretty friendly here and no one gets flamed so please feel comfortable be become part of the group.  All the best in your weight loss journey.  Are you an online member or will you be attending the meetings?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

stitch1986 said:


> hello all, I just joined WW about 3 weeks ago, havent been really into it yet until just recently I got a personal trainer to help me out as well. I have about 65l bs to lose depending on when I get to 160 will see if I could lose more or not. I am shy so I feel like a loner when I respond to these boards cause I dont know anyone. Well have a good evening.



Hi Stitch and welcome to the thread!  Dont be shy about joining the conversation or even about starting a conversation.  We're pretty friendly here and no one gets flamed so please feel comfortable be become part of the group.  All the best in your weight loss journey.  Are you an online member or will you be attending the meetings?


----------



## ElizK

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Were you able to find a meeting?  I would just assume that if it was a statutory holiday, everything including WW would be closed.  Welcome to the thread.



Thanks!  Nope, no meeting on Monday.  Boo hoo.  I was excited to go this week, because I should meet my 1st goal - 5%!  Oh, well.  I'll just throw a big number up there for next week, right?  

Today is DD's 16th birthday, so I hope I don't have too much trouble navigating through her dinner and cake choices.


----------



## Sora777

I weighed in on Monday. I was down 2.4.  for a total of 20LBS!!!!
I have .5 pounds till my 10% goal!
DH did get me another pandora charm (its my weight loss goal bracelet.)
I still have a ton of weight to go, I'd like to lose another 47 pounds.

My personal goal all along was to lose 5 pounds per month.  I feel like my momentum is slowing down. I really need to kick it up a notch. My goal for June is to lose 7 pounds.  i hope its realistic.

March 7.4 pounds lost
April 6.8 pounds lost
May 5.8 pounds lost


----------



## BabyTigger99

Weigh to go, Sora!!  That's awesome!!!  Keep your momentum up there.  You can do this!!!

Welcome Stitch!!  I am pretty new here, too.  Only been doing WW since May 10.  Great group of people here, super supportive!!!


----------



## sjms71

stitch1986 said:


> hello all, I just joined WW about 3 weeks ago, havent been really into it yet until just recently I got a personal trainer to help me out as well. I have about 65l bs to lose depending on when I get to 160 will see if I could lose more or not. I am shy so I feel like a loner when I respond to these boards cause I dont know anyone. Well have a good evening.



 Welcome!  We are a great group, if I do say so myself , so don't be shy 



ElizK said:


> Thanks!  Nope, no meeting on Monday.  Boo hoo.  I was excited to go this week, because I should meet my 1st goal - 5%!  Oh, well.  I'll just throw a big number up there for next week, right?
> 
> Today is DD's 16th birthday, so I hope I don't have too much trouble navigating through her dinner and cake choices.



You are right next week will be a great weigh in for you.  Happy Bday to your DD too!  



Sora777 said:


> I weighed in on Monday. I was down 2.4.  for a total of 20LBS!!!!
> I have .5 pounds till my 10% goal!
> DH did get me another pandora charm (its my weight loss goal bracelet.)
> I still have a ton of weight to go, I'd like to lose another 47 pounds.
> 
> My personal goal all along was to lose 5 pounds per month.  I feel like my momentum is slowing down. I really need to kick it up a notch. My goal for June is to lose 7 pounds.  i hope its realistic.
> 
> March 7.4 pounds lost
> April 6.8 pounds lost
> May 5.8 pounds lost



Way to go  Keep up the good work.


----------



## sjms71

I know your life has been more than crazy lately.  Just wanted to make sure you are ok and still hanging in there


----------



## vickalamode

I stuck to my word and went WW grocery shopping yesterday and started again today! I forgot to weigh myself this morning though and now I have eaten and drank so I will just WI tomorrow morning.

So far today, I have had fruit salad for breakfast for 0PP and then my snack was carrot sticks with 1tbsp light ranch dressing for 1PP, gotta love those power foods! Hehe.

For lunch I am going to have a turkey sandwich with lots of veggies on it and some mustard. I will probably make a little salad on the side with some dressing for an additional point or two. Lunch should run me between 4-6PP depending on what I end up eating.

Snack later will probably be more carrots or some fruit. 

Dinner I think that we are going to try the Grilled Chicken Skewers with Peanut Satay Sauce from the WW site. It's supposed to be 4PP per serving but I never quite understood how someone could be satisfied after eating what WW considers a "Serving" of meat so I will probably have 2 servings  So around 8PP for that, and I will probably make some basmati rice on the side for 4PP. 

That brings my planned total for the day to 19PP, which leaves me with lots to play with at 10 left over. I'm sure I will find a way to eat all of them LOL.


----------



## robinb

Good morning everyone!  I had a NSV today.  I skipped my weigh-in because of my stress eating but I went to the meeting anyway.

My mom is still in the hospital in Chicago and my kitty is still really sick.  He needs to be fed every 4 hours through a feeding tube .  I am trying to stay home though next Tuesday but I'm not sure if I'll be able to do it.  In any case, I am back to tracking as of today!


----------



## mommykds

robinb said:


> Good morning everyone!  I had a NSV today.  I skipped my weigh-in because of my stress eating but I went to the meeting anyway.
> 
> My mom is still in the hospital in Chicago and my kitty is still really sick.  He needs to be fed every 4 hours through a feeding tube .  I am trying to stay home though next Tuesday but I'm not sure if I'll be able to do it.  In any case, I am back to tracking as of today!



Continued good thoughts for you Robin.


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> Oh my goodness.  I never put the stuff into a recipe builder because I was just throwing the WW smoothy mix, water, and frozen berries into the blender.  Just counting the component parts, it's a 2 point thing.  I just put it into the recipe builder and it came out to 4 points.  I clicked on the "why is the total higher" and it came out with a lame "well, the nutrition info is calculated for the whole recipe including fruits and veggies."  How can drinking a smoothy without fruit and eating the fruit on the side be different from combining everything?  This one confuses me, too.  I remember arguments about cooking fruit and how, when you cook fruit it becomes more dense, blah, blah.  But this is the exact same form of the food.


Fruits and veggies are "free" on the program, but they still have nutritional values.  The recipe builder takes the sum total of ALL ingredients and calculates the point value from that total.  So, if you're adding a cup of strawberries you are really adding: 0 g fat, 12 g carbs, 3 g fiber and 1 g protein to your smoothie.  Personally, I wouldn't count the fruit.

The recipe builder adds all 


vickalamode said:


> I stuck to my word and went WW grocery shopping yesterday and started again today! I forgot to weigh myself this morning though and now I have eaten and drank so I will just WI tomorrow morning.
> 
> So far today, I have had fruit salad for breakfast for 0PP and then my snack was carrot sticks with 1tbsp light ranch dressing for 1PP, gotta love those power foods! Hehe.
> 
> For lunch I am going to have a turkey sandwich with lots of veggies on it and some mustard. I will probably make a little salad on the side with some dressing for an additional point or two. Lunch should run me between 4-6PP depending on what I end up eating.
> 
> Snack later will probably be more carrots or some fruit.
> 
> Dinner I think that we are going to try the Grilled Chicken Skewers with Peanut Satay Sauce from the WW site. It's supposed to be 4PP per serving but I never quite understood how someone could be satisfied after eating what WW considers a "Serving" of meat so I will probably have 2 servings  So around 8PP for that, and I will probably make some basmati rice on the side for 4PP.
> 
> That brings my planned total for the day to 19PP, which leaves me with lots to play with at 10 left over. I'm sure I will find a way to eat all of them LOL.


Congratulations on re-starting WW!  I can't remember, are you just online only?  Were you on WW under the old plan?  I ask because it seems to me that you're not eating enough.  19 points was good under the OLD plan, but not under the NEW plan.  Also, remember that you have all your weeklies to eat too.  That's another 7 points per day so your daily target should be in the mid 30's and not in the low 20's.  The good news is that I don't think your sandwich will only be 6 points.  The bread alone will probably be at least 4-5 points.

Let us know how the grilled chicken skewers are.  I love me some satay sauce!


----------



## vickalamode

robinb said:


> Congratulations on re-starting WW!  I can't remember, are you just online only?  Were you on WW under the old plan?  I ask because it seems to me that you're not eating enough.  19 points was good under the OLD plan, but not under the NEW plan.  Also, remember that you have all your weeklies to eat too.  That's another 7 points per day so your daily target should be in the mid 30's and not in the low 20's.  The good news is that I don't think your sandwich will only be 6 points.  The bread alone will probably be at least 4-5 points.
> 
> Let us know how the grilled chicken skewers are.  I love me some satay sauce!



Yes I am online only. I wasn't on WW under the old plan. And my 19 points is just what I have planned out for the day, I am sure I will end up using up at least the rest of my dailies and maybe some weeklies with unplanned things and I still need to get in some of my GHG such as dairy.


----------



## robinb

vickalamode said:


> Yes I am online only. I wasn't on WW under the old plan. And my 19 points is just what I have planned out for the day, I am sure I will end up using up at least the rest of my dailies and maybe some weeklies with unplanned things and I still need to get in some of my GHG such as dairy.


  I'm sure you'll find enough to eat the rest of the day .


----------



## Sandi

Hi all,

I just returned from my WI and was down 2.4#.  Yea!  I'm getting much closer to my goal weight.  I really wasn't expecting that much of a drop, but after last week's 2# gain I'm glad to have made up for that.

Robin, I'm glad you've posted today.  Hopefully your kitty is on the mend -- same with your mom!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

vickalamode said:


> Dinner I think that we are going to try the *Grilled Chicken Skewers with Peanut Satay Sauce* from the WW site. It's supposed to be 4PP per serving but I never quite understood how someone could be satisfied after eating what WW considers a "Serving" of meat so I will probably have 2 servings  So around 8PP for that, and I will probably make some basmati rice on the side for 4PP.



I just looked up that recipe on the website.  It not only looks and sounds delicious, but also looks pretty easy to make.  Let us know how it was.





robinb said:


> Good morning everyone!  I had a NSV today.  I skipped my weigh-in because of my stress eating but I went to the meeting anyway.
> 
> My mom is still in the hospital in Chicago and my kitty is still really sick.  He needs to be fed every 4 hours through a feeding tube .  I am trying to stay home though next Tuesday but I'm not sure if I'll be able to do it.  In any case, I am back to tracking as of today!



Hi Robin!  I'm glad you popped in today.  I'm happy to hear that you're on track today and I hope life gets a little less stressful for you very soon.




Sandi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just returned from my WI and was down 2.4#.  Yea!  I'm getting much closer to my goal weight.  I really wasn't expecting that much of a drop, but after last week's 2# gain I'm glad to have made up for that.
> 
> Robin, I'm glad you've posted today.  Hopefully your kitty is on the mend -- same with your mom!


\

  2.4


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I'm up 0.5.    No explanation.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

ElizK said:


> Today is DD's 16th birthday, so I hope I don't have too much trouble navigating through her dinner and cake choices.



Today is my DD birthday too!  She turns 12 today and I've been 'budgeting' my points all day so that I can enjoy her birthday dinner at Red Robin.  Hope your DD has a awesome 16th birthday!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

Well, I decided to face the music (actually the scale ) today and was down 3.6 lbs!  That is for two weeks but I'm thrilled since I've kinda been at a plateau for a few weeks.  Only .4 lbs till I hit my 10% and 25 lbs!!




Julia M said:


> You know, I try and use some common sense. If I am putting apples into an apple pie, all the points would count. But, if I'm making a waldorf salad, I don't count the apples and celery, just the yogurt dressing and nuts. Or if I am sauteing apples and onions for a side dish for pork, I don't count it either.
> 
> I wouldn't count the fruit in a  smoothie.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> Julia



Thank you for the waldorf salad idea!  After I saw that mentioned, I went on a 'me' grocery trip today and included those ingredients so I could make it.  Sometimes it seems like I'm so focused on making sure I buy what the kids need that I forget about myself.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm up 0.5.    No explanation.



I know this doesn't help much, but that could be the humidity, your clothes, or any number of things.  There probably is no logical explanation and it will right itself next week.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> I know this doesn't help much, but that could be the humidity, your clothes, or any number of things.  There probably is no logical explanation and it will right itself next week.



Thank you, Sandi!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> Well, I decided to face the music (actually the scale ) today and was down 3.6 lbs!  That is for two weeks but I'm thrilled since I've kinda been at a plateau for a few weeks.  Only .4 lbs till I hit my 10% and 25 lbs!!



FANTASTIC!!  Congrats!  There's nothing like the sigh of relief or thrill that comes from seeing an unexpected/surprise/pleasant lesser number pop up on that scale.


----------



## ElizK

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> Today is my DD birthday too!  She turns 12 today and I've been 'budgeting' my points all day so that I can enjoy her birthday dinner at Red Robin.  Hope your DD has a awesome 16th birthday!



Happy Birthday to your DD, too!  

I did ok almost all day... until I got home and there was all this FROSTING everywhere!!  I LOVE frosting. Had too much of it, but did ok otherwise.  Tomorrow is another day, right?


----------



## stitch1986

congrats to everyone who lost weight this week.

I am a online subscriber just because I am always on my phone and I work at a dr's office so a scale is there when I need to weigh in 
I started WW beginning of may and started at 234 now 232 so 2 lbs lost so far havent weighted in recently will wait til next monday to see how my exercise and my nutrition goes.
Today I was good I had all 5 meals  and i am not as starving as I usually am when I only eat 3 times a day, to think having 5 meals makes a difference. I also am taking multi and fish oil and I am not as tired as I usually am when I get toward the end of day. 
Hope everyone had a good evening!


----------



## NC State

I had my Endocrine appt yesterday and the doctor call me her "poster child" for today. Not only am I happy that she called me a child, but I have lost weight (19 lbs), my blood pressure is down and she's taking me off the meds for four months!

I had another one of those weekends that I ate and ate with no gym time!  The Brass Lantern on Friday and the Cheesecake Factory on Monday.  I did lose .2 lbs which brings me to a total of 19 lbs in 13 weeks. Not bad when I just knew I had gained.  My leader told me to look at it as if I had lost a bar of soap off my butt!

Last night's meeting was about thanking our "supporting actors". I wanted to thank YOU!  You are my number one support and I couldn't do this without your support.  Keep the positive thoughts!


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> I had my Endocrine appt yesterday and the doctor call me her "poster child" for today. Not only am I happy that she called me a child, but I have lost weight (19 lbs), my blood pressure is down and she's taking me off the meds for four months!
> 
> I had another one of those weekends that I ate and ate with no gym time!  The Brass Lantern on Friday and the Cheesecake Factory on Monday.  I did lose .2 lbs which brings me to a total of 19 lbs in 13 weeks. Not bad when I just knew I had gained.  My leader told me to look at it as if I had lost a bar of soap off my butt!
> 
> Last night's meeting was about thanking our "supporting actors". I wanted to thank YOU!  You are my number one support and I couldn't do this without your support.  Keep the positive thoughts!



Congratulations on your wonderful medical news and on your loss.  The little losses add up.

I agree with you about this board and all the support we get and give.  I really look to this team as my safety net, cheer squad, and so much more.  My family does a fine job for me, but they do not really know what we're going thru.  You guys do and you get it.  Hugs all around!


----------



## mommykds

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm up 0.5.    No explanation.


That's what happened to me last week.  Hang in there & just keep doing what you're doing & good luck for a loss next week.


----------



## mommykds

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> Well, I decided to face the music (actually the scale ) today and was down 3.6 lbs!  That is for two weeks but I'm thrilled since I've kinda been at a plateau for a few weeks.  Only .4 lbs till I hit my 10% and 25 lbs!!



Congrats!!


----------



## mommykds

NC State said:


> I had my Endocrine appt yesterday and the doctor call me her "poster child" for today. Not only am I happy that she called me a child, but I have lost weight (19 lbs), my blood pressure is down and she's taking me off the meds for four months!
> 
> I had another one of those weekends that I ate and ate with no gym time!  The Brass Lantern on Friday and the Cheesecake Factory on Monday.  I did lose .2 lbs which brings me to a total of 19 lbs in 13 weeks. Not bad when I just knew I had gained.  My leader told me to look at it as if I had lost a bar of soap off my butt!
> 
> Last night's meeting was about thanking our "supporting actors". I wanted to thank YOU!  You are my number one support and I couldn't do this without your support.  Keep the positive thoughts!



Wonderful news!!!  What did you end up having at Cheesecake Factory?  I love that place but we don't go very often as I am too tempted.


----------



## mommykds

Sandi said:


> I agree with you about this board and all the support we get and give.  I really look to this team as my safety net, cheer squad, and so much more.  My family does a fine job for me, but they do not really know what we're going thru.  You guys do and you get it.  Hugs all around!




You are so right.   My family has been super supportive & DH has made very sweet comments to me which I am so happy about.  However unless you deal with this on a daily basis then you don't know how hard it can be sometimes.  Food is all around us & there is no escaping it because we need it for nutrition.  But food is also used for celebrations, sickness, comfort, distraction, reward, & socialization.  This journey we are all on has to be on our minds all the time so we can be successful in our ultimate goal.  I am glad to have found this group.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Oh man, give me some strength today!  It is one of the attorney's 60th birthday today, and there is TONS of food around today!!!  I actually shut my office door, and am trying to keep to myself and my work as much as I can!!  This will be a challenge!!


----------



## sjms71

Hey All,  just back from WI and I am down 2.4.  So, lost the 2 lbs I was up last week and down .4 from my weight 2 weeks ago.  I am off to the Endo. for my check up, I know there is some reading I need to catch up on here so I will post more later.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> Oh man, give me some strength today!  It is one of the attorney's 60th birthday today, and there is TONS of food around today!!!  I actually shut my office door, and am trying to keep to myself and my work as much as I can!!  This will be a challenge!!



I'd be shutting my door, too.  At my firm, we decided to celebrate all birthdays for the month on the first Friday at 3:00 with a treat in the kitchen.  So, tomorrow is the day here.  There will likely be cupcakes, ice cream cake, or pie.  I'll go in the kitchen (unless I can get on a call with a client!) at 3:00, wish the folks a happy birthday, get a Coke Zero and call it good.  No one pressures anyone to eat anything.  I hope you can avoid the temptations.  If not, remember that moderation works pretty well.



sjms71 said:


> Hey All,  just back from WI and I am down 2.4.  So, lost the 2 lbs I was up last week and down .4 from my weight 2 weeks ago.  I am off to the Endo. for my check up, I know there is some reading I need to catch up on here so I will post more later.  Have a great day everyone.



2.4 is great Stephanie.  I'm glad you had a good week.  Hope all went well with your check up.  I bet you'll be another "poster child" (like NC State)!


----------



## mommykds

Well after last weeks gain I am happy to report I am down 4lbs this weeks WI.  I have now entered the 170's which I have not seen since 2004. 

I just hope I can keep my focus now that the kids will be home & going on vacation.


----------



## mommykds

sjms71 said:


> Hey All,  just back from WI and I am down 2.4.  So, lost the 2 lbs I was up last week and down .4 from my weight 2 weeks ago.  I am off to the Endo. for my check up, I know there is some reading I need to catch up on here so I will post more later.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

mommykds said:


> Well after last weeks gain I am happy to report I am down 4lbs this weeks WI.  I have now entered the 170's which I have not seen since 2004.
> 
> I just hope I can keep my focus now that the kids will be home & going on vacation.



Wow ~ that's awesome!!  I'm planning alot of active and outdoor activities for this summer.  My girls love fresh fruit so the house will be stocked with alot of it.


----------



## NC State

mommykds said:


> Wonderful news!!!  What did you end up having at Cheesecake Factory?  I love that place but we don't go very often as I am too tempted.



I had the Weight Mgt. Asian Chicken Salad, it was a lot of salad! (and no cheesecake!)


----------



## YO's Mom

I just joined WW last week and had my first weigh in on Tues.  Pleased and embarrassed to say that I lost 12.2 pounds in my first week.  Pleased, because, man, that's a lot of weight.  Embarrassed because obviously I must be pretty heavy in the first place to be able to lose 12.2 pounds in a week.  My 8 year old, bless her heart, said, "You're just like one of those Biggest Loser people, Mommy!"  Um, yeah.  Unfortunately, I am!

I'm finding the program easy to do.  I haven't started with any exercise yet other than trying to walk around the building at work a bit and climbing the stairs instead of using the elevator.  Now that the weather is warmer and the rain has let up, I'd like to get out and walk some.  

Just wanted to check in here.  My at work meeting isn't really all that supportive so I thought I'd try to find some online support!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

stitch1986 said:


> congrats to everyone who lost weight this week.
> 
> I am a online subscriber just because I am always on my phone and I work at a dr's office so a scale is there when I need to weigh in
> I started WW beginning of may and started at 234 now 232 so 2 lbs lost so far havent weighted in recently will wait til next monday to see how my exercise and my nutrition goes.
> Today I was good I had all 5 meals  and i am not as starving as I usually am when I only eat 3 times a day, to think having 5 meals makes a difference. I also am taking multi and fish oil and I am not as tired as I usually am when I get toward the end of day.
> Hope everyone had a good evening!



Welcome!  I'm glad you are able to make the program work for you.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hey All,  just back from WI and I am down 2.4.



Yipee!!!  




mommykds said:


> Well after last weeks gain I am happy to report I am down 4lbs this weeks WI.  I have now entered the 170's which I have not seen since 2004.



Nice loss!!  Keep up the great work!  





NC State said:


> I had the Weight Mgt. Asian Chicken Salad, it was a lot of salad! (and no cheesecake!)



I would have had the cheesecake!  





YO's Mom said:


> I just joined WW last week and had my first weigh in on Tues.  Pleased and embarrassed to say that I lost 12.2 pounds in my first week.  Pleased, because, man, that's a lot of weight.  Embarrassed because obviously I must be pretty heavy in the first place to be able to lose 12.2 pounds in a week.  My 8 year old, bless her heart, said, "You're just like one of those Biggest Loser people, Mommy!"  Um, yeah.  Unfortunately, I am!
> 
> I'm finding the program easy to do.  I haven't started with any exercise yet other than trying to walk around the building at work a bit and climbing the stairs instead of using the elevator.  Now that the weather is warmer and the rain has let up, I'd like to get out and walk some.
> 
> Just wanted to check in here.  My at work meeting isn't really all that supportive so I thought I'd try to find some online support!



Congratulations on your loss!  That's wonderful for your first week.  I'm glad to hear that you're enjoying the program.  Also, I see you're family is looking forward to your first trip to WDW.  I'm sure you'll have a great trip!


----------



## Sandi

YO's Mom said:


> I just joined WW last week and had my first weigh in on Tues.  Pleased and embarrassed to say that I lost 12.2 pounds in my first week.  Pleased, because, man, that's a lot of weight.  Embarrassed because obviously I must be pretty heavy in the first place to be able to lose 12.2 pounds in a week.  My 8 year old, bless her heart, said, "You're just like one of those Biggest Loser people, Mommy!"  Um, yeah.  Unfortunately, I am!
> 
> I'm finding the program easy to do.  I haven't started with any exercise yet other than trying to walk around the building at work a bit and climbing the stairs instead of using the elevator.  Now that the weather is warmer and the rain has let up, I'd like to get out and walk some.
> 
> Just wanted to check in here.  My at work meeting isn't really all that supportive so I thought I'd try to find some online support!



I'm glad you joined us.  This is a great group of people who are very supportive and helpful.  Personally, other than the convenience, I wouldn't find an "at work" WW group helpful to me.  I like my WW Leader and group at the WW establishment.  Maybe your at work group will turn out better than you think!  Anyway, feel free to turn to this group any time you need a hug or a push or a kick in the butt.  It's a journey that will take you to a better place.  

As Jessie pointed out, you have a WDW trip planned in 5 months.  There is nothing like a WDW trip to motivate you to get in better shape.  You'll be glad you walked the stairs at work when you're walking 10 miles a day at WDW.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> 2.4 is great Stephanie.  I'm glad you had a good week.  Hope all went well with your check up.  I bet you'll be another "poster child" (like NC State)!



Thanks Sandi,  check up went well.  Thyroid levels are perfect so can't blame that on slow weight loss.  I don't have a thyroid condition but she checks all the time.  I have a pituitary tumor and messes up all my hormones.  Anyway, she is very happy with my weight loss.  I was talking to her about where I want to be weight wise and she looked at me funny and said but that is what you weigh?  The medical assistant typed the wrong weight in the computer.  I was like boy if only it were that easy .  She kind of said the same thing as your Dr and is fine with the weight I am now.  I want to give it until the end of July, at least and see what the scale looks like then.  I also couldn't believe how low my bp was.  I never really had high bp but it's never been 104/70.



mommykds said:


> Well after last weeks gain I am happy to report I am down 4lbs this weeks WI.  I have now entered the 170's which I have not seen since 2004.
> 
> I just hope I can keep my focus now that the kids will be home & going on vacation.



Wow, that is great!!! 



YO's Mom said:


> I just joined WW last week and had my first weigh in on Tues.  Pleased and embarrassed to say that I lost 12.2 pounds in my first week.  Pleased, because, man, that's a lot of weight.  Embarrassed because obviously I must be pretty heavy in the first place to be able to lose 12.2 pounds in a week.  My 8 year old, bless her heart, said, "You're just like one of those Biggest Loser people, Mommy!"  Um, yeah.  Unfortunately, I am!
> 
> I'm finding the program easy to do.  I haven't started with any exercise yet other than trying to walk around the building at work a bit and climbing the stairs instead of using the elevator.  Now that the weather is warmer and the rain has let up, I'd like to get out and walk some.
> 
> Just wanted to check in here.  My at work meeting isn't really all that supportive so I thought I'd try to find some online support!



WELCOME!!!  12.2 lbs is just well .  Good for you!!!  We are very supportive here and we are glad you found us.


----------



## susieb16

Conrats to everyone for doing wo well at their weigh-ins!  My first weigh-in is Saturday morning.  I feel like I've been doing pretty well so, we'll see.


----------



## We_love_WDW

I had my first WI today and I am down 4lbs.  Woo hoo!  I hope it continues next week.


----------



## stitch1986

We_love_WDW said:


> I had my first WI today and I am down 4lbs.  Woo hoo!  I hope it continues next week.



congrats on the weight loss, I had a business meeting tonight and so i didnt eat any of the food.  which was mexican which I LOVE!! I though had chipote but didnt have chips and had it as plain as possible with chicken and had my lunch I brought for supper so I wouldnt be hungry  I go to the gym tomorrow  and I weighed myself today just to see and I am down 1.8lbs! 

hope everyone is having a good evening  and congrats on all the losses 
oh I was wondering how do you multi quote I tried looking to see and idk how to do it lol


----------



## mommykds

NC State said:


> I had the Weight Mgt. Asian Chicken Salad, it was a lot of salad! (and no cheesecake!)


----------



## NC State

I came into work today and a co-worker handed me a "bravo" sticker.  At first I thought, wow, that looks like a WW sticker.  Then she tells me that I'm the one that encourage her to make the first step to a WW meeting and she joined last night.  She told me that I was always positive and acted like I felt so much better and she wanted to feel that way too. I had no idea that I had started something. I had another co-worker to start the program last week too!  What a great way to start a day ;0)


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> I came into work today and a co-worker handed me a "bravo" sticker.  At first I thought, wow, that looks like a WW sticker.  Then she tells me that I'm the one that encourage her to make the first step to a WW meeting and she joined last night.  She told me that I was always positive and acted like I felt so much better and she wanted to feel that way too. I had no idea that I had started something. I had another co-worker to start the program last week too!  What a great way to start a day ;0)



Stephanie that is wonderful, and it kind of fits in to the meeting top of the week!!!! That is the best compliment!!!.......................BRAVO


----------



## Sandi

stitch1986 said:


> oh I was wondering how do you multi quote I tried looking to see and idk how to do it lol



At the lower right of the message you want to quote are both the word "quote" and then a symbol quote.  Use the symbol for multi-quotes (allows you to go to different messages) and then, when you have the last message you want to quote, hit quote.  It was a "duh" moment for me when someone explained it to me.  I think it was a friend on this thread.


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> I came into work today and a co-worker handed me a "bravo" sticker.  At first I thought, wow, that looks like a WW sticker.  Then she tells me that I'm the one that encourage her to make the first step to a WW meeting and she joined last night.  She told me that I was always positive and acted like I felt so much better and she wanted to feel that way too. I had no idea that I had started something. I had another co-worker to start the program last week too!  What a great way to start a day ;0)



I've always found you inspirational, too.  What a great compliment and a terrific way to start the day and weekend.


----------



## NC State

I'm looking for the list that I saw a few months back that gave you an idea on what your weight lost would equal.  
Example .2 lbs = bar of soap, 5 lb = one bag of sugar.  

I would like to print it off for my co-workers that just joined.  Thank you everyone!


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> I'm looking for the list that I saw a few months back that gave you an idea on what your weight lost would equal.
> Example .2 lbs = bar of soap, 5 lb = one bag of sugar.
> 
> I would like to print it off for my co-workers that just joined.  Thank you everyone!



Here you go: Tammy posted on original thread

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40473218#post40473218


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Here you go: Tammy posted on original thread
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40473218#post40473218



Those are all great, but I always need the most encouragement when it's "only 0.2#" -- the less than one pound stuff.  That is still progress, but it doesn't always feel like progress.  My WW leader uses sticks of butter to represent the quarter pounds -- I've heard others talk about bars of soap.  What are some other "less than one pound" measures?  It took me a year to lose a cinder block -- one stick of butter at a time.


----------



## mrzrich

Hey guys.  I was up 4 lbs at my WI Wednesday.  I know I over ate a little, but 4 lbs was unexpected. I start every morning on program, but I am finding myself very hungry at night.  My motavation is slipping and I need to get back on track before I gain all my weight back.

Right now I am in the car on my way to Coronado Springs.  We are attending a conference for families of the handicapped.  We may head to DHS to ride the new Star Wars ride, but being Star Wars Weekend we may skip it and wait till August.  My FL resident seasonal passes are blacked out from Mid June until the Mid August, so this will be our only chance until then.

After I return, I will re commit to the plan, but this weekend, I think I just need to give myself a break.  I know tomorrow we will be having dinner at Sweet Tomatoes.  Gotta love the 4 for $19.99 coupons!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Those are all great, but I always need the most encouragement when it's "only 0.2#" -- the less than one pound stuff.  That is still progress, but it doesn't always feel like progress.  My WW leader uses sticks of butter to represent the quarter pounds -- I've heard others talk about bars of soap.  What are some other "less than one pound" measures?  It took me a year to lose a cinder block -- one stick of butter at a time.



0.2 = about 195 chocolate chips!  (ask me how I know that... )


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Hey guys.  I was up 4 lbs at my WI Wednesday.  I know I over ate a little, but 4 lbs was unexpected. I start every morning on program, but I am finding myself very hungry at night.  My motavation is slipping and I need to get back on track before I gain all my weight back.
> 
> Right now I am in the car on my way to Coronado Springs.  We are attending a conference for families of the handicapped.  We may head to DHS to ride the new Star Wars ride, but being Star Wars Weekend we may skip it and wait till August.  My FL resident seasonal passes are blacked out from Mid June until the Mid August, so this will be our only chance until then.
> 
> After I return, I will re commit to the plan, but this weekend, I think I just need to give myself a break.  I know tomorrow we will be having dinner at Sweet Tomatoes.  Gotta love the 4 for $19.99 coupons!



 It's probably just a fluke.  I know I over did it 2 weekends ago too and I was 2lbs up the day of weigh in.  However, those 2lbs quickly came off so leads me to think it really wasn't 2lbs of weight. I know you will be back on track once you get home.  Have a great time a Coronado and the parks.  If you ride star tours let us know how it is.  I am leaving next Friday so we can make the end of SWW.  Can't wait to ride the new star tours.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> 0.2 = about 195 chocolate chips!  (ask me how I know that... )


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Hey guys.  I was up 4 lbs at my WI Wednesday.  I know I over ate a little, but 4 lbs was unexpected. I start every morning on program, but I am finding myself very hungry at night.  My motavation is slipping and I need to get back on track before I gain all my weight back.
> 
> Right now I am in the car on my way to Coronado Springs.  We are attending a conference for families of the handicapped.  We may head to DHS to ride the new Star Wars ride, but being Star Wars Weekend we may skip it and wait till August.  My FL resident seasonal passes are blacked out from Mid June until the Mid August, so this will be our only chance until then.
> 
> After I return, I will re commit to the plan, but this weekend, I think I just need to give myself a break.  I know tomorrow we will be having dinner at Sweet Tomatoes.  Gotta love the 4 for $19.99 coupons!



Oooh!  Sorry your up 4lbs.  Enjoy your conference and enjoy your time at WDW.

Are you able to save any of your points for later in the evening?  Have a big bowl of fruit and yogurt or a smoothie or a bagel and peanut butter???  Something to fill you up.


----------



## mackeysmom

A little late in posting the results of Tuesday's weigh-in ...

I was down 3 pounds - was up 3.4 the previous week so I am "almost" back on track. 

This week I walked 3 miles four times - still haven't gotten up the nerve to run at all, but soon - I promise 

- Laura


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> Hey guys.  I was up 4 lbs at my WI Wednesday.  I know I over ate a little, but 4 lbs was unexpected. I start every morning on program, but I am finding myself very hungry at night.  My motavation is slipping and I need to get back on track before I gain all my weight back.
> 
> Right now I am in the car on my way to Coronado Springs.  We are attending a conference for families of the handicapped.  We may head to DHS to ride the new Star Wars ride, but being Star Wars Weekend we may skip it and wait till August.  My FL resident seasonal passes are blacked out from Mid June until the Mid August, so this will be our only chance until then.
> 
> After I return, I will re commit to the plan, but this weekend, I think I just need to give myself a break.  I know tomorrow we will be having dinner at Sweet Tomatoes.  Gotta love the 4 for $19.99 coupons!



Sorry you were up.  I've been struggling with night time munchies, too.  Lately I've been having 1/2 cup of fiber one, a cup of frozen berries, and a small yogurt or some skim milk.  The frozen berries make it kind of ice creamy and the fiber makes it filling.  It's 3 or 4 points, but really takes care of the munchies.  

Have a great time at Coronado.  I also want to hear about Star Tours if you do it.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> 0.2 = about 195 chocolate chips!  (ask me how I know that... )



This made me LOL.  My secretary came in to see what was up.


----------



## Barbaramomof4

I just started weight watchers last week. Yesterday was my first weigh in and after a horrible week with strep throat and bronchitis I was down 2.4 pounds. Was hoping for a little more but I will take it. Cant wait to get to know you all!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

mommykds said:


> My family has been super supportive & DH has made very sweet comments to me which I am so happy about.  However unless you deal with this on a daily basis then you don't know how hard it can be sometimes.  Food is all around us & there is no escaping it because we need it for nutrition.  But food is also used for celebrations, sickness, comfort, distraction, reward, & socialization.  This journey we are all on has to be on our minds all the time so we can be successful in our ultimate goal.  I am glad to have found this group.



Love this! Completely agree -- thanks for posting.




sjms71 said:


> Hey All,  just back from WI and I am down 2.4.  So, lost the 2 lbs I was up last week and down .4 from my weight 2 weeks ago.



YAY!! That's great!




mommykds said:


> Well after last weeks gain I am happy to report I am down 4lbs this weeks WI.  I have now entered the 170's which I have not seen since 2004.



Feels awesome, huh??  I, too, am at a weight I haven't seen since 2004.  Yay, us!  




YO's Mom said:


> I just joined WW last week and had my first weigh in on Tues.  Pleased and embarrassed to say that I lost 12.2 pounds in my first week.  Pleased, because, man, that's a lot of weight.  Embarrassed because obviously I must be pretty heavy in the first place to be able to lose 12.2 pounds in a week.  My 8 year old, bless her heart, said, "You're just like one of those Biggest Loser people, Mommy!"  Um, yeah.  Unfortunately, I am!
> 
> I'm finding the program easy to do.  I haven't started with any exercise yet other than trying to walk around the building at work a bit and climbing the stairs instead of using the elevator.  Now that the weather is warmer and the rain has let up, I'd like to get out and walk some.
> 
> Just wanted to check in here.  My at work meeting isn't really all that supportive so I thought I'd try to find some online support!



FAN-TA-STIC!!   Congrats on a blockbuster first week!  I know what you mean about being embarrassed, but WOW, you obviously followed the plan and it WORKED...that's super.  I'm glad you like the program, and yes...loads of support here.  Welcome!




susieb16 said:


> Conrats to everyone for doing wo well at their weigh-ins!  My first weigh-in is Saturday morning.  I feel like I've been doing pretty well so, we'll see.



Break a leg tomorrow!  Let us know how the first one goes.




We_love_WDW said:


> I had my first WI today and I am down 4lbs.  Woo hoo!  I hope it continues next week.



WHEEEEE!!   Welcome to the club -- congrats on an awesome first week!




NC State said:


> I came into work today and a co-worker handed me a "bravo" sticker.  At first I thought, wow, that looks like a WW sticker.  Then she tells me that I'm the one that encourage her to make the first step to a WW meeting and she joined last night.  She told me that I was always positive and acted like I felt so much better and she wanted to feel that way too. I had no idea that I had started something. I had another co-worker to start the program last week too!  What a great way to start a day ;0)




Hoorary!  And "bravo" indeed!  Two of my co-workers have been inspired and joined WW online as well.  




CdnBuzzFan said:


> 0.2 = about 195 chocolate chips!  (ask me how I know that... )



LOL...love it!  I was pretty bummed about a loss of .2 at WI this morning (though I know the two Memorial Day cook-outs were to blame), but this made me smile and feel so much better.  I got rid of 195 chocolate chips this week...which I would *loved* to devour. 




Barbaramomof4 said:


> I just started weight watchers last week. Yesterday was my first weigh in and after a horrible week with strep throat and bronchitis I was down 2.4 pounds. Was hoping for a little more but I will take it. Cant wait to get to know you all!



Sorry to hear you were so sick this week but happy you had success at WI!  Congrats on your first week!!

Finally finished watching "Days of Our Lives" and can head to bed.  'Night, all.  Here's to a FABULOUS weekend!


----------



## stitch1986

so today i got exciting news my trainer saw that I looked thinner so she decided to re weight and also re measure me. I am down 3 lbs and i lost inches all over and my waist was the most with it be down 2 1/2 ins!! 

I also went to the movies today with my mom and i brought my snack pack almonds and had my mom give me once in a while 5 or so popcorn and had a coke zero  so proud

then at the meeting yesterday I had a co worker come up to me and say that I am inspirational were she started to do yoga 2 times a week now 

so what is everyone's plans for the weekend? I am dog sitting one of my doctors from work.


----------



## mommykds

NC State said:


> I came into work today and a co-worker handed me a "bravo" sticker.  At first I thought, wow, that looks like a WW sticker.  Then she tells me that I'm the one that encourage her to make the first step to a WW meeting and she joined last night.  She told me that I was always positive and acted like I felt so much better and she wanted to feel that way too. I had no idea that I had started something. I had another co-worker to start the program last week too!  What a great way to start a day ;0)


Wow! That must have been a wonderful feeling.


----------



## mommykds

mackeysmom said:


> A little late in posting the results of Tuesday's weigh-in ...
> 
> I was down 3 pounds - was up 3.4 the previous week so I am "almost" back on track.
> 
> This week I walked 3 miles four times - still haven't gotten up the nerve to run at all, but soon - I promise
> 
> - Laura


----------



## mommykds

Today's my sons birthday so pizza & cupcakes are in my future.  

I have to stay OP today, I have to stay OP today, I have to stay OP today!!!!


----------



## sjms71

Barbaramomof4 said:


> I just started weight watchers last week. Yesterday was my first weigh in and after a horrible week with strep throat and bronchitis I was down 2.4 pounds. Was hoping for a little more but I will take it. Cant wait to get to know you all!



 Hello Barbara.  Great job on your first week of WW, sorry you weren't feeling well though.  Let us know if we can help you out.  We have a lot of lifetimers on here that have great ideas and tips .  



stitch1986 said:


> so today i got exciting news my trainer saw that I looked thinner so she decided to re weight and also re measure me. I am down 3 lbs and i lost inches all over and my waist was the most with it be down 2 1/2 ins!!
> 
> I also went to the movies today with my mom and i brought my snack pack almonds and had my mom give me once in a while 5 or so popcorn and had a coke zero  so proud
> 
> then at the meeting yesterday I had a co worker come up to me and say that I am inspirational were she started to do yoga 2 times a week now
> 
> so what is everyone's plans for the weekend? I am dog sitting one of my doctors from work.



Great, you must be so happy to hear such wonderful things.  It's always feels good to have all these positive thing to keep us motivated.  Keep up the good work!! 



mommykds said:


> Today's my sons birthday so pizza & cupcakes are in my future.
> 
> I have to stay OP today, I have to stay OP today, I have to stay OP today!!!!



Happy Bday to your son and just stay focused, but enjoy, pizza and a cupcake are doable with your daily points if you want to indulge.


----------



## NC State

mommykds said:


> Wow! That must have been a wonderful feeling.



It did, now I know I can do because I feel like a "leader".  They are coming to me asking me "how would you count this" questions.  I can't believe how WW has changed me.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

NC State said:


> ...now I know I can do because I feel like a "leader".  They are coming to me asking me "how would you count this" questions.  I can't believe how WW has changed me.



My co-workers do the same, and it's really cute!  A couple weeks ago, the three of us attended the same luncheon, and both "newbies" came to my office afterwards asking about how I counted the salad, soup and sandwich.  Sometimes, my boss will text me from a restaurant asking how many points are such-and-such or will send a note at supper-time asking my advice. 

Keep up the GREAT work!


----------



## cepmom

Hi everyone
I'm back from Disney (actually got home last Saturday). We had a great time! Enjoyed lots of good food...I did the best I could, and did have things like cookies from the Germany bakery (when did that get there??? I never noticed it before so I think it's new?) and funnel cakes, but I always shared with someone. My biggest downfall was the drinks! DD is 21 now and wanted to have margaritas in Mexico or mojitos by the pool....I found myself having more than I should 


I didn't WI until today though and I am up .8 from before our trip. I am good with that

I have been having such a hard time lately between not exercising the way I usually do and not having a meeting that I go to regularly. It seems every time I have a meeting I think I can commit to, something else comes up and I have to stop attending that particular meeting. I _need _meetings, so I decided to make Sunday mornings "my" meeting from now on. 

I was actually talking with a friend yesterday (who is also a Lifetimer) and she asked if she could come with me. She is also having trouble sticking to a regular meeting, so hopefully she and I will be going together every Sunday morning. We used to go together when I first joined WW in 2007(she actually inspired me to join WW)I enjoy having someone to go with every week so I hope we can continue to encourage each other to succeed!

I have missed a lot of reading since we were away, so congrats to those that are doing well and higs to those that are struggling!


----------



## susieb16

Had first WI yesterday, down 4.4lbs so I am happy.  This is going to be a tough week though, today is my daughter's high school graduation and that means dinner out, Thursday is our end of the year luncheon at school.  I am hoping my 49 plus points and walking will keep me on track!


----------



## acf_1991

I've decided I want to join weight watchers. I'm looking to lose about 40 pounds and I need the extra support. The only problem is that I can't seem to find out the price for in person meetings anywhere, including on the official ww website. Does anyone know where I can find out this information or if anyone is willing to tell me how much you pay? Im not sure if the price is the same everywhere so if it helps I'm located in l.a California. Please help someone! I would really appreciate it.


----------



## cepmom

acf_1991 said:


> I've decided I want to join weight watchers. I'm looking to lose about 40 pounds and I need the extra support. The only problem is that I can't seem to find out the price for in person meetings anywhere, including on the official ww website. Does anyone know where I can find out this information or if anyone is willing to tell me how much you pay? Im not sure if the price is the same everywhere so if it helps I'm located in l.a California. Please help someone! I would really appreciate it.



the price in most places across the country will be $39.95 for a monthly pass which incluces online access as well as unlimited meetings, or $14 per week. Here in MA we also have a 17 week pass for $209; I'm not sure if that is available nationwide though. Hope that helps and welcome!


----------



## mommykds

Hope we all had good weekends.  I managed to stay OP this weekend thankfully, so that's 2 weekends in a row that I was an .  

I am hoping to be down 8 more lbs before we leave for Disney & then hope I don't gain it all back during the trip.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Well, I made it through DSD's graduation party.  I was so busy, I didn't have to worry about pigging out!!!  I had a hot dog on a bun, and some taco salad.  Didn't even give in and have a cupcake (however, there is one sitting in my fridge that has my name on it for tomorrow after weigh in!).  

I have determined that I really can't eat 29 points a day.  It doesn't work for me.  I have been doing some reading online, and people are saying that their leaders told them that 29 is more of a guide, not something hard and fast like it used to be on the other programs.  I usually get around 26 points a day or so, and that is what works.


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm back from Disney (actually got home last Saturday). We had a great time! Enjoyed lots of good food...I did the best I could, and did have things like cookies from the Germany bakery (when did that get there??? I never noticed it before so I think it's new?) and funnel cakes, but I always shared with someone. My biggest downfall was the drinks! DD is 21 now and wanted to have margaritas in Mexico or mojitos by the pool....I found myself having more than I should
> 
> 
> I didn't WI until today though and I am up .8 from before our trip. I am good with that
> 
> I have been having such a hard time lately between not exercising the way I usually do and not having a meeting that I go to regularly. It seems every time I have a meeting I think I can commit to, something else comes up and I have to stop attending that particular meeting. I _need _meetings, so I decided to make Sunday mornings "my" meeting from now on.
> 
> I was actually talking with a friend yesterday (who is also a Lifetimer) and she asked if she could come with me. She is also having trouble sticking to a regular meeting, so hopefully she and I will be going together every Sunday morning. We used to go together when I first joined WW in 2007(she actually inspired me to join WW)I enjoy having someone to go with every week so I hope we can continue to encourage each other to succeed!
> 
> I have missed a lot of reading since we were away, so congrats to those that are doing well and higs to those that are struggling!



Welcome back, did you get to ride star tours?  How was it if you did, we are leaving this weekend to go down for a very casual trip.  Ok, so give me your tips on really not gaining any weight.  Good luck to you and your friend sticking to the new Sunday routine.  It's good to have a buddy. 



susieb16 said:


> Had first WI yesterday, down 4.4lbs so I am happy.  This is going to be a tough week though, today is my daughter's high school graduation and that means dinner out, Thursday is our end of the year luncheon at school.  I am hoping my 49 plus points and walking will keep me on track!



Great job on the 4.4 .  Hope you were able to survive DD graduation.  



acf_1991 said:


> I've decided I want to join weight watchers. I'm looking to lose about 40 pounds and I need the extra support. The only problem is that I can't seem to find out the price for in person meetings anywhere, including on the official ww website. Does anyone know where I can find out this information or if anyone is willing to tell me how much you pay? Im not sure if the price is the same everywhere so if it helps I'm located in l.a California. Please help someone! I would really appreciate it.



Hello   you came to the right place for extra support  let us know how your first meeting goes.  



mommykds said:


> Hope we all had good weekends.  I managed to stay OP this weekend thankfully, so that's 2 weekends in a row that I was an .
> 
> I am hoping to be down 8 more lbs before we leave for Disney & then hope I don't gain it all back during the trip.



Great job on staying OP . I am sure it will show at the scale this week too.


----------



## NC State

NC State said:


> I came into work today and a co-worker handed me a "bravo" sticker.  At first I thought, wow, that looks like a WW sticker.  Then she tells me that I'm the one that encourage her to make the first step to a WW meeting and she joined last night.  She told me that I was always positive and acted like I felt so much better and she wanted to feel that way too. I had no idea that I had started something. I had another co-worker to start the program last week too!  What a great way to start a day ;0)



It saddens me to tell all of you that my co-work that gave me the "bravo" sticker Friday morning passed away Saturday evening.  She knew her health wasn't good and just wanted to feel better.  I'm so sorry I couldn't have been there sooner for her.  Now I need to contact my WW leader to let her know.


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> Welcome back, did you get to ride star tours?  How was it if you did, we are leaving this weekend to go down for a very casual trip.  Ok, so give me your tips on really not gaining any weight.  Good luck to you and your friend sticking to the new Sunday routine.  It's good to have a buddy.
> .



hi Stephanie
sorry, we did not ride Star Tours...we are not fans of the motion picture type rides. DD and I always feel sick after them. We did 2 days at Universal before heading to Disney and had more than enough motion picture type rides there...Spiderman, The Simpsons etc.I can do just about any roller coaster out there, but put me on a ride with a movie and I'm done

Honestly, I think waiting a week after returning from WDW helped a ton with my WI results this week! We stopped at a grocery store down there and bought yogurt, Kashi granola bars, fruit and I brought some WW cinnamon pop crisps and ranch multigrain snacks with me from home. Having some healthy snacks on hand was a huge help. Of course, lots of water too. For meals, I usually chose some kind of grilled chicken or fish entree, I did not order appetizers or desserts(if the kids got dessert, I would take a bite of theirs) One day I did not have lunch because I just wasn't hungry and we didn't have any plans to go anywhere that day.

At counter service places, I ordered the kids sweet & sour chicken from Sunshine Seasons, the fruit plate at Flame Tree BBQ, a chicken wrap at Pecos Bill's, veggie stir fry at the China Pavilion and a salad at Electric Umbrella. I'm sure there is more I'm missing but that's what popping into my head right now

good luck and have fun on your trip...I'm sure you'll do fine!


----------



## cepmom

NC State said:


> It saddens me to tell all of you that my co-work that gave me the "bravo" sticker Friday morning passed away Saturday evening.  She knew her health wasn't good and just wanted to feel better.  I'm so sorry I couldn't have been there sooner for her.  Now I need to contact my WW leader to let her know.



I'm so sorry...how sad and shocking that must be for you


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> It saddens me to tell all of you that my co-work that gave me the "bravo" sticker Friday morning passed away Saturday evening.  She knew her health wasn't good and just wanted to feel better.  I'm so sorry I couldn't have been there sooner for her.  Now I need to contact my WW leader to let her know.



Stephanie I am so sorry , I just can't believe it.  Know that you touched her life in such a positive way.


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> hi Stephanie
> sorry, we did not ride Star Tours...we are not fans of the motion picture type rides. DD and I always feel sick after them. We did 2 days at Universal before heading to Disney and had more than enough motion picture type rides there...Spiderman, The Simpsons etc.I can do just about any roller coaster out there, but put me on a ride with a movie and I'm done
> 
> Honestly, I think waiting a week after returning from WDW helped a ton with my WI results this week! We stopped at a grocery store down there and bought yogurt, Kashi granola bars, fruit and I brought some WW cinnamon pop crisps and ranch multigrain snacks with me from home. Having some healthy snacks on hand was a huge help. Of course, lots of water too. For meals, I usually chose some kind of grilled chicken or fish entree, I did not order appetizers or desserts(if the kids got dessert, I would take a bite of theirs) One day I did not have lunch because I just wasn't hungry and we didn't have any plans to go anywhere that day.
> 
> At counter service places, I ordered the kids sweet & sour chicken from Sunshine Seasons, the fruit plate at Flame Tree BBQ, a chicken wrap at Pecos Bill's, veggie stir fry at the China Pavilion and a salad at Electric Umbrella. I'm sure there is more I'm missing but that's what popping into my head right now
> 
> good luck and have fun on your trip...I'm sure you'll do fine!



I plan to pick up a lot of healthy snacks and stuff when we get down there.  We have been on the dining plan the last several trips.  We are not doing any dining plan and we are not staying on property this time either, I know .  We will be staying in a condo so I will have a kitchen to make a good breakfast and pack snacks for the parks.


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> I plan to pick up a lot of healthy snacks and stuff when we get down there.  We have been on the dining plan the last several trips.  We are not doing any dining plan and we are not staying on property this time either, I know .  We will be staying in a condo so I will have a kitchen to make a good breakfast and pack snacks for the parks.



we didn't do the dining plan this trip either so maybe that was the biggest help of all   we only had 4 sit down meals the whole 8 nights. 

Being able to cook your own meals in the condo will be a big help too


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> It saddens me to tell all of you that my co-work that gave me the "bravo" sticker Friday morning passed away Saturday evening.  She knew her health wasn't good and just wanted to feel better.  I'm so sorry I couldn't have been there sooner for her.  Now I need to contact my WW leader to let her know.



I'm so sorry.


----------



## stitch1986

hello all hope everyone had a good weekend, but house sitting so no access to internet :/ so I trained on sun and today my left shoulder hurts  and idk how to stretch it or what to do. My trainer says advil and ice pack and stretch I cant do weights  and it is gonna kill me  cause i weighted in today for WW and down 4 lbs  but any recomm on shoulder or should i get it checked out or what?


----------



## acf_1991

cepmom said:


> the price in most places across the country will be $39.95 for a monthly pass which incluces online access as well as unlimited meetings, or $14 per week. Here in MA we also have a 17 week pass for $209; I'm not sure if that is available nationwide though. Hope that helps and welcome!



Thanks for the info


----------



## vickalamode

Hey DIS just checking in...I haven't been on here as much as I would like to but I plan to come on more regularly!

Anyways I have been doing pretty well with WW now that I have started again. I have actually "splurged" a few times and I still have 10 WP left for this week! Whoohoo! I was so afraid I was going to screw it all up because one night last week I had a few  and ate a large order of McDonalds french fries...the next morning when I plugged it all in to my calculator I was pleasantly surprised that I still had WP left after that LOL. That's the great thing about WW is that I was able to do that and not feel like a failure and I will probably still lose some weight this week! Whoo!

Weigh in is tomorrow can't wait to see how I did. It feels good to be back OP!


----------



## mommykds

NC State said:


> It saddens me to tell all of you that my co-work that gave me the "bravo" sticker Friday morning passed away Saturday evening.  She knew her health wasn't good and just wanted to feel better.  I'm so sorry I couldn't have been there sooner for her.  Now I need to contact my WW leader to let her know.


OMG, I am so sorry.


----------



## Sandi

Proud mom interruption:  DD16's JV tennis coach gave her the MVP award at last night's award/celebration dinner.  She isn't the best player, but she works hard, is reliable, and a supportive teammate.  Those attributes cover a number of people on this thread, too.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Just back from weigh in.  Thought it wasn't going to be great, considering we had DSD's graduation party, and it is TOM for me, but I am down another 4.2 pounds, for a grand total of 16 pounds lost since being on WW!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Proud mom interruption:  DD16's JV tennis coach gave her the MVP award at last night's award/celebration dinner.  She isn't the best player, but she works hard, is reliable, and a supportive teammate.  Those attributes cover a number of people on this thread, too.



 That is wonderful Sandi!!! Congrats to DD. 



BabyTigger99 said:


> Just back from weigh in.  Thought it wasn't going to be great, considering we had DSD's graduation party, and it is TOM for me, but I am down another 4.2 pounds, for a grand total of 16 pounds lost since being on WW!



Great Job!!!


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> Just back from weigh in.  Thought it wasn't going to be great, considering we had DSD's graduation party, and it is TOM for me, but I am down another 4.2 pounds, for a grand total of 16 pounds lost since being on WW!



Great work.  Well deserved and you should feel great!


----------



## Mermaid02

Down 4#'s this week- for a total of 7.8. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## cepmom

stitch1986 said:


> hello all hope everyone had a good weekend, but house sitting so no access to internet :/ so I trained on sun and today my left shoulder hurts  and idk how to stretch it or what to do. My trainer says advil and ice pack and stretch I cant do weights  and it is gonna kill me  cause i weighted in today for WW and down 4 lbs  but any recomm on shoulder or should i get it checked out or what?



great job! could be the shoulder is just strained. I'd give it a few days of rest and ice to see if it improves at all. Hope it feels better for you soon



Sandi said:


> Proud mom interruption:  DD16's JV tennis coach gave her the MVP award at last night's award/celebration dinner.  She isn't the best player, but she works hard, is reliable, and a supportive teammate.  Those attributes cover a number of people on this thread, too.


congratulations to your DD!


BabyTigger99 said:


> Just back from weigh in.  Thought it wasn't going to be great, considering we had DSD's graduation party, and it is TOM for me, but I am down another 4.2 pounds, for a grand total of 16 pounds lost since being on WW!


nice job!!



vickalamode said:


> Hey DIS just checking in...I haven't been on here as much as I would like to but I plan to come on more regularly!
> 
> Anyways I have been doing pretty well with WW now that I have started again. I have actually "splurged" a few times and I still have 10 WP left for this week! Whoohoo! I was so afraid I was going to screw it all up because one night last week I had a few  and ate a large order of McDonalds french fries...the next morning when I plugged it all in to my calculator I was pleasantly surprised that I still had WP left after that LOL. That's the great thing about WW is that I was able to do that and not feel like a failure and I will probably still lose some weight this week! Whoo!
> 
> Weigh in is tomorrow can't wait to see how I did. It feels good to be back OP!


good luck tomorrow!


----------



## cepmom

Mermaid02 said:


> Down 4#'s this week- for a total of 7.8. I couldn't be happier!



awesome!!!


----------



## stitch1986

NC State said:


> It saddens me to tell all of you that my co-work that gave me the "bravo" sticker Friday morning passed away Saturday evening.  She knew her health wasn't good and just wanted to feel better.  I'm so sorry I couldn't have been there sooner for her.  Now I need to contact my WW leader to let her know.



aaww that is sad news  I will pray for her family and all those that she has touched 



vickalamode said:


> Hey DIS just checking in...I haven't been on here as much as I would like to but I plan to come on more regularly!
> 
> Anyways I have been doing pretty well with WW now that I have started again. I have actually "splurged" a few times and I still have 10 WP left for this week! Whoohoo! I was so afraid I was going to screw it all up because one night last week I had a few  and ate a large order of McDonalds french fries...the next morning when I plugged it all in to my calculator I was pleasantly surprised that I still had WP left after that LOL. That's the great thing about WW is that I was able to do that and not feel like a failure and I will probably still lose some weight this week! Whoo!
> 
> Weigh in is tomorrow can't wait to see how I did. It feels good to be back OP!



hey extra points is awesome!!  I never hardly touch my weekly points I try not to but wohoo for extra points, thats what I like about WW you can eat what you want not special foods 



Mermaid02 said:


> Down 4#'s this week- for a total of 7.8. I couldn't be happier!



wohoo!!! thats great!!


----------



## vickalamode

Yay! Down 1.8lbs from the last time I weighed myself before I fell off track when I moved which was over a month ago. I am still "up" about 2 pounds from the lowest weight I got to since I started but hopefully that will be gone in the next couple of weeks too!


----------



## mommykds

Congrats to everyone losing at WI this week!

I ate what I thought was a very healthy lunch yesterday.  We went out for mediterranian food (just like Tangerine Cafe in Epcot).  I had a vegetarian platter.  Curried coucous, chick pea salad, tabouli, & hummus.  I was up 2 lbs this morning but WI is tomorrow morning so we will see. 

Good luck today to all WI's!!!!


----------



## Sora777

Not sure I posted, but last week I hit 20lbs lost.  This week I stayed the same. I weigh myself everyday twice a day (official weigh in is on Monday AM) and I've been up 1 lb all week.  I am staying within my points and have earned 6 activity points so far.  
Don't know what to do but I'm starting to get discouraged.  Feels like why should I be working so hard without any pay off. =(


----------



## sjms71

Mermaid02 said:


> Down 4#'s this week- for a total of 7.8. I couldn't be happier!



 Awesome!!!



vickalamode said:


> Yay! Down 1.8lbs from the last time I weighed myself before I fell off track when I moved which was over a month ago. I am still "up" about 2 pounds from the lowest weight I got to since I started but hopefully that will be gone in the next couple of weeks too!



 Great Job, sounds like you're back on track!!



mommykds said:


> Congrats to everyone losing at WI this week!
> 
> I ate what I thought was a very healthy lunch yesterday.  We went out for mediterranian food (just like Tangerine Cafe in Epcot).  I had a vegetarian platter.  Curried coucous, chick pea salad, tabouli, & hummus.  I was up 2 lbs this morning but WI is tomorrow morning so we will see.
> 
> Good luck today to all WI's!!!!



It's probably just water weight try to drink as much as possible today.  Oh and of course I mean WATER .


----------



## Mermaid02

I need to lose 32#'s so I can have breast reduction surgery and then I will go from there towards my end goal weight. When it was 40#'s it seemed unattainable, but now I feel like I can do it!

Anyone else have a goal weight that isn't your real goal weight??


----------



## sjms71

Sora777 said:


> Not sure I posted, but last week I hit 20lbs lost.  This week I stayed the same. I weigh myself everyday twice a day (official weigh in is on Monday AM) and I've been up 1 lb all week.  I am staying within my points and have earned 6 activity points so far.
> Don't know what to do but I'm starting to get discouraged.  Feels like why should I be working so hard without any pay off. =(



Hang in there.  I am probably not the best person right now to be responding to your frustrations cause I am in the same place.   I was down on Monday after the weekend, which is the hardest, been on plan all week and everyday since Monday I have gone up more and more.  I just don't know what to do myself anymore.  Losing 20lbs is great so build on that and know you can do it cause you have!!


----------



## Sandi

Sora777 said:


> Not sure I posted, but last week I hit 20lbs lost.  This week I stayed the same. I weigh myself everyday twice a day (official weigh in is on Monday AM) and I've been up 1 lb all week.  I am staying within my points and have earned 6 activity points so far.
> Don't know what to do but I'm starting to get discouraged.  Feels like why should I be working so hard without any pay off. =(



Don't get discouraged and quit weighing yourself twice a day!  You're going to sabotage your success by measuring something that naturally changes throughout the day and the week.  You've had a great pay off for your work -- you are down 20# from your start date.  That is wonderful.  Ask yourself if you'd rather be where you are now or where you were when you started.  Sometimes our bodies make adjustments that don't make sense to our heads.  Let your work work for you and give it the time it deserves.


----------



## Sora777

Sandi said:


> Don't get discouraged and quit weighing yourself twice a day!  You're going to sabotage your success by measuring something that naturally changes throughout the day and the week.  You've had a great pay off for your work -- you are down 20# from your start date.  That is wonderful.  Ask yourself if you'd rather be where you are now or where you were when you started.  Sometimes our bodies make adjustments that don't make sense to our heads.  Let your work work for you and give it the time it deserves.



The only reason I keep weighing myself daily is because it reminds me that I have to do this.  It helps me behave when it comes to snacking and eating things I shouldnt be.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Awesome losses so far this week everyone!!  I am hoping to pull one more big number week, before I know things will start slowing down.  If I can get 4 pounds next week for weigh in, I will not only hit 20 pounds, I will hit my 10%!!


----------



## Sandi

Sora777 said:


> The only reason I keep weighing myself daily is because it reminds me that I have to do this.  It helps me behave when it comes to snacking and eating things I shouldnt be.



I think many of us are addicted to weighing ourselves daily, but you said you were weighing yourself twice a day.  Do you think you could limit yourself to once a day?  I think that would be better for your psyche.

What do the rest of you do?


----------



## BabyTigger99

I weigh myself every day in the morning, after I pee, before I get in the shower.  I am trying to cut it down to every other day, and then eventually once a week.  I don't like being a slave to the numbers.


----------



## ski_mom

I'm also "mostly" a daily weigher.  I know there are daily swings and I take that into account, but I do WW online and I've always just kept a notebook, so I can also see my swings from my TOM and I always just down after vacations, parties, etc.

When I'm following plan, my official weigh in day is on Wednesday, but I feel like when you weigh and record it daily, you notice trends and it just helps me feel more accountable.  That being said, I'm the first to admit that I'm a number junkie, so I can see why this wouldn't be for everyone!


----------



## Sandi

Just back from WI and I'm down 0.4#.  One more pound to get to goal.  I took a look at my weight tracker for the last year (yes, 12 whole months) and my average weight loss per week was (wait for it) 0.4#.  That just sort of makes me laugh -- like the circle of life.  The 13 pounds I lost prior (April and May of 2010) came off so easy, then . . .

So, even though it has been slow going, I'm going in the right direction.  To all of you out there who see occasional gains and little losses, I'm there with you.  It's hard, but we are tough.

I weigh myself first thing in the morning almost every day.  When I forget to do a weight check, I'm actually proud of myself.


----------



## cepmom

Sandi said:


> Just back from WI and I'm down 0.4#.  One more pound to get to goal.  I took a look at my weight tracker for the last year (yes, 12 whole months) and my average weight loss per week was (wait for it) 0.4#.  That just sort of makes me laugh -- like the circle of life.  The 13 pounds I lost prior (April and May of 2010) came off so easy, then . . .
> 
> So, even though it has been slow going, I'm going in the right direction.  To all of you out there who see occasional gains and little losses, I'm there with you.  It's hard, but we are tough.
> 
> I weigh myself first thing in the morning almost every day.  When I forget to do a weight check, I'm actually proud of myself.



great job Sandi!! I love that you looked at the weight tracker for the whole year. .4 doesn't sound like  much by itself, but added up over a whole year....almost 21 lbs down! It just proves that sticking to it will get you where you want to be.  Keep it up!!


----------



## cepmom

I find I do better when I only WI once a week. It's when I start the daily weighing, that I let it get in my head. If I see I'm doing well, somehow my mind thinks it's ok to slack off a little, then by WI day, I'm usually up Or if it's going up even when I've stck to my points or worked out a ton, I get frustrated and sometimes just give in to cravings. doesn't make sense...I know that the body sometimes does funny things that can't be explained but it's what happens

So now I try to only WI at my meeting. Not knowing whether it's up or down throughout the week helps keep me honest with my points each day


----------



## Sora777

my goal for today is to do 20 minutes of tae bo.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Sora777 said:


> Not sure I posted, but last week I hit 20lbs lost.  This week I stayed the same. I weigh myself everyday twice a day (official weigh in is on Monday AM) and I've been up 1 lb all week.  I am staying within my points and have earned 6 activity points so far.
> Don't know what to do but I'm starting to get discouraged.  Feels like why should I be working so hard without any pay off. =(



Congrats on the 20 pounds GONE!!  That's wonderful.  Obviously you're on the right track...keep up the great work and don't give up.  Eyes on the prize!

I do think weighing yourself twice a day is "getting in your head".  Like others have said, your weight fluctuates throughout the day depending on many factors.  Just for the heck of it, I once weighed myself first thing in the morning the minute I get out of bed, then walk the dog and weigh myself again.  Without eating a thing and gained .6 pound!  Just from walking...which I thought would have had the opposite affect.

And weighing mid-day or at night...forget about it.  I know everything I've eaten or drunk will show up on the scale.

I tend to weigh myself three or four times a week...mostly because I'm curious, but also if I've had a large dinner the night before or bigger day of eating, I want to see how it affected me.





Mermaid02 said:


> I need to lose 32#'s so I can have breast reduction surgery and then I will go from there towards my end goal weight. When it was 40#'s it seemed unattainable, but now I feel like I can do it!
> 
> Anyone else have a goal weight that isn't your real goal weight??



I'm on my second one.   My first goal was 30 pounds to make sure I was _really_ ready to commit and could do it.  Then I set my goal at 40 pounds, of which I'm only five pounds away!  I plan to evaluate how I feel when I reach that point.  I could probably stand to lose another 10 pounds (50# goal) beyond that, but will I be able to maintain it??  I don't know.  If I'm happy with my body and myself at 40 pounds down, I'll probably stay there or around 42 pounds...




Mermaid02 said:


> Down 4#'s this week- for a total of 7.8. I couldn't be happier!



Whoot-whoot!!  Good for you!




BabyTigger99 said:


> I weigh myself every day in the morning, after I pee, before I get in the shower.



Yup...I get out of bed, visit the bathroom, then weigh.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Just back from WI and I'm down 0.4#.  One more pound to get to goal.  I took a look at my weight tracker for the last year (yes, 12 whole months) and my average weight loss per week was (wait for it) 0.4#.  That just sort of makes me laugh -- like the circle of life.  The 13 pounds I lost prior (April and May of 2010) came off so easy, then . . .
> 
> So, even though it has been slow going, I'm going in the right direction.  To all of you out there who see occasional gains and little losses, I'm there with you.  It's hard, but we are tough.
> 
> I weigh myself first thing in the morning almost every day.  When I forget to do a weight check, I'm actually proud of myself.



.4 that's my magic number too!!  Great Job, I am so excited for you with 1lb to go.  Have you been watching your carbs or doing anything different?  May I dare say can we see a before and after picture soon .


----------



## BabyTigger99

Mermaid02 said:


> I need to lose 32#'s so I can have breast reduction surgery and then I will go from there towards my end goal weight. When it was 40#'s it seemed unattainable, but now I feel like I can do it!
> 
> Anyone else have a goal weight that isn't your real goal weight??



I have three goals, and then a final goal.  My first goal is 20 pounds, then 40, then 60, and then whatever I feel is the best weight for me to end up.  I don't have a magic number for my final goal, just what I feel suits me best, but is also something that I know I can maintain.  And, even more important to me than the goals are the rewards I have set for my goals!!!  First up, massage and pedicure for my first 20....it is so close, I can taste it (fortunately, it is fat free!).


----------



## stitch1986

Mermaid02 said:


> I need to lose 32#'s so I can have breast reduction surgery and then I will go from there towards my end goal weight. When it was 40#'s it seemed unattainable, but now I feel like I can do it!
> 
> Anyone else have a goal weight that isn't your real goal weight??



right now I am wanting to be under 200 by nov. then from there I want to be 160 or so depends on how I look or if I need to lose some more. we shall see.


----------



## Castillo Mom

Hello everyone!  Just checking in for the first time on this thread.  I'm pretty new to WW, started about three weeks ago.  I'm doing pretty well with weight loss, I'm just struggling a bit with tracking points on a consistent basis.  

It's great that there are so many of you on WW, I'm sure I'll pick up some tips and tricks along the way!


----------



## acf_1991

Has anyone tried doing WW without actually paying for the program? I really would like to do WW but we are on a budget right now and I figured I can do WW on my own if I know how many points I am allowed per day. Is there any way I can do this on my own or am I just dreaming? 
I was also curious, does everyone that does WW have to eat from the WW recipes? Is the only way to know how much something is worth is by doing WW? I'm not trying to be cheap, I just really am on a budget but am super convinced that WW would really help. 
Please help, I'm running out of options.


----------



## mrzrich

acf_1991 said:


> Has anyone tried doing WW without actually paying for the program? I really would like to do WW but we are on a budget right now and I figured I can do WW on my own if I know how many points I am allowed per day. Is there any way I can do this on my own or am I just dreaming?
> I was also curious, does everyone that does WW have to eat from the WW recipes? Is the only way to know how much something is worth is by doing WW? I'm not trying to be cheap, I just really am on a budget but am super convinced that WW would really help.
> Please help, I'm running out of options.



You can get the starter kit off ebay for about $60.  If you go this route you MST be sure to get a kit that includes the points plus calculator.  BUT...a better route would be to pay for at least ONE MEETING.

When you go to your first meeting you can buy the calculator for about $12.  You are given a getting started guide and you will have the option of buying the other books as well.  At the end of the meeting, the leader will take new members aside and teach them how to do the program.  What you do after that is up to you.  You'll have the materials and a basic idea of how to do the program.

With WW there is no special food to buy.  You just use the calculator to figure out the points plus values of the foods you eat.


----------



## mrzrich

Hi.  My name is Toni-Ann and I am a food addict.  It has been 10 hours since my last pig out.  I purposely skipped my meeting last night because I didn't want to know how much damage I had caused.  Today I will be more conscientious of what I put in my mouth and track every bite.


----------



## cepmom

mrzrich said:


> Hi.  My name is Toni-Ann and I am a food addict.  It has been 10 hours since my last pig out.  I purposely skipped my meeting last night because I didn't want to know how much damage I had caused.  Today I will be more conscientious of what I put in my mouth and track every bite.



hang in there Toni-Ann...new day today!


----------



## sjms71

acf_1991 said:


> Has anyone tried doing WW without actually paying for the program? I really would like to do WW but we are on a budget right now and I figured I can do WW on my own if I know how many points I am allowed per day. Is there any way I can do this on my own or am I just dreaming?
> I was also curious, does everyone that does WW have to eat from the WW recipes? Is the only way to know how much something is worth is by doing WW? I'm not trying to be cheap, I just really am on a budget but am super convinced that WW would really help.
> Please help, I'm running out of options.





mrzrich said:


> You can get the starter kit off ebay for about $60.  If you go this route you MST be sure to get a kit that includes the points plus calculator.  BUT...a better route would be to pay for at least ONE MEETING.
> 
> When you go to your first meeting you can buy the calculator for about $12.  You are given a getting started guide and you will have the option of buying the other books as well.  At the end of the meeting, the leader will take new members aside and teach them how to do the program.  What you do after that is up to you.  You'll have the materials and a basic idea of how to do the program.
> 
> With WW there is no special food to buy.  You just use the calculator to figure out the points plus values of the foods you eat.



I agree, I would go to one meeting, get supplies you need, stay for the getting started meeting after the regular meeting.   Good luck


----------



## NC State

mrzrich said:


> Hi.  My name is Toni-Ann and I am a food addict.  It has been 10 hours since my last pig out.  I purposely skipped my meeting last night because I didn't want to know how much damage I had caused.  Today I will be more conscientious of what I put in my mouth and track every bite.



Don't give up!  You have lost 62 lbs and you're over half way....you can do it


----------



## NC State

After a stressed filled week (co-worker passing) I went to WI last night. I lost 1.2 lbs for a total of 20.2 lbs.  I also made my 10% goal, so glad that I made it to the meeting.  I was also hating to tell about Paula to the leader (Tonia). Paula had signed up for the monthly pass so Tonia is going to cancel everything and refund her money to Paula's girls.

Keep up the good work girls, life is short, make the most of it!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Hi.  My name is Toni-Ann and I am a food addict.  It has been 10 hours since my last pig out.  I purposely skipped my meeting last night because I didn't want to know how much damage I had caused.  Today I will be more conscientious of what I put in my mouth and track every bite.



First , Second  BRAVO  for moving forward!!


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> After a stressed filled week (co-worker passing) I went to WI last night. I lost 1.2 lbs for a total of 20.2 lbs.  I also made my 10% goal, so glad that I made it to the meeting.  I was also hating to tell about Paula to the leader (Tonia). Paula had signed up for the monthly pass so Tonia is going to cancel everything and refund her money to Paula's girls.
> 
> Keep up the good work girls, life is short, make the most of it!



Again, sorry about your co-worker.  

Great Job on the 10%, you must feel amazing 20 is a lot to lose.  Keep going you can do it!!


----------



## sjms71

Well, I will be off to weigh in soon and I am up.  It's one of those weeks that is like Huh, how'd that happen.  Again, I have no idea why the scale is  up but it is what it is.  It just makes me mad cause at least if I was going to be up I wish I would have eaten something really yummy.  Will let you know what the "official" number is when I get back.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Well, I will be off to weigh in soon and I am up.  It's one of those weeks that is like Huh, how'd that happen.  Again, I have no idea why the scale is  up but it is what it is.  It just makes me mad cause at least if I was going to be up I wish I would have eaten something really yummy.  Will let you know what the "official" number is when I get back.



But you'll feel so much better after you face the WW scale and do your meeting.  I'm proud of you Stephanie -- and I know just how you feel.

Okay, one of these days I'm going to post some photos.  I'm just not a person who likes to be in pictures, so there aren't a lot of them with me.  And, I don't keep them on my laptop -- they're on DD16's and DH's.  But, I said I would do it after our April WDW trip and I didn't.  Maybe that will be a weekend project.  Thanks for the reminder.

Hey Toni-Ann, how'd your trip go?


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> But you'll feel so much better after you face the WW scale and do your meeting.  I'm proud of you Stephanie -- and I know just how you feel.
> 
> Okay, one of these days I'm going to post some photos.  I'm just not a person who likes to be in pictures, so there aren't a lot of them with me.  And, I don't keep them on my laptop -- they're on DD16's and DH's.  But, I said I would do it after our April WDW trip and I didn't.  Maybe that will be a weekend project.  Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Hey Toni-Ann, how'd your trip go?



Thanks, Sandi, I know you and a lot of people get the frustration.  I was up .8 today.  Not sure why but whatever, I am going on vacation as of this weekend.   Anyway, you are an inspiration too and I can't wait to see some photos.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Thanks, Sandi, I know you and a lot of people get the frustration.  I was up .8 today.  Not sure why but whatever, I am going on vacation as of this weekend.   Anyway, you are an inspiration too and I can't wait to see some photos.



You are so sweet.  Those "up weeks" with no logical basis are hard to take.  But it's the long term results that matter.  My leader always has us look at a whole month or more to see what's "really" going on.  And, darn her, she is usually right!

I forgot to answer your question earlier about watching carbs.  Yes, I have been paying a lot more attention to my carb intake and I think it is making a difference.  I did have two hamburger buns during the last week (when I was down 0.4) and I had pretty much cut out bread the week before when I lost 2.4.  So, even with only a two week test, I believe the carb intake will make a difference, so I'm just going to be more aware.

I hope you have a fabulous vacation.  Check in with us while you're gone if you can.  And, as you consider a "bad" choice, think about you DISboards WW friends.  (Of course, we'll all support you in whatever you choose, but the fact that you think about it is an NSV!)


----------



## Barbaramomof4

2nd weigh in tonight and I am soo nervous! I really hope I have a decent number. I need it for motivation. I have worked hard this week so crossing my fingers!


----------



## Sandi

Barbaramomof4 said:


> 2nd weigh in tonight and I am soo nervous! I really hope I have a decent number. I need it for motivation. I have worked hard this week so crossing my fingers!



I hope it goes well for you Barbara.  We're all rooting for you!


----------



## Dahly

Hi All...I am back on WW for the third time in about 8 years...had my week 2 weigh in tonight and I am down 2.8lbs. I am really liking the points plus program.  I have read through the last few pages of this thread and it seems like a really supportive group..which is def something I need. 

looking forward to talking to y'all!

dahly


----------



## BabyTigger99

Oh man, I have not one, but TWO new favorite snacks.  The first is Special K cracker chips in sour cream and onion flavor.  You get 27 chips for 3 points, and they are yummy!  The other is a mini bag of 94% Fat Free microwave popcorn with almond oil drizzled on it.  Super yummy, and it gets your healthy oils in!  The popcorn and oil is 4 points!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

NC State said:


> After a stressed filled week (co-worker passing) I went to WI last night. I lost 1.2 lbs for a total of 20.2 lbs.  I also made my 10% goal, so glad that I made it to the meeting.



YAY!! Congratulations, that's wonderful...especially after such a tough week.




sjms71 said:


> Well, I will be off to weigh in soon and I am up.  It's one of those weeks that is like Huh, how'd that happen.  Again, I have no idea why the scale is  up but it is what it is.  It just makes me mad cause at least if I was going to be up I wish I would have eaten something really yummy.  Will let you know what the "official" number is when I get back.



LOL...I think the same thing!  Or if I wasn't down much, that's I'd have lost more if I only hadn't even "x".




Barbaramomof4 said:


> 2nd weigh in tonight and I am soo nervous! I really hope I have a decent number. I need it for motivation. I have worked hard this week so crossing my fingers!



How did WI go??




Dahly said:


> Hi All...I am back on WW for the third time in about 8 years...had my week 2 weigh in tonight and I am down 2.8lbs. I am really liking the points plus program.  I have read through the last few pages of this thread and it seems like a really supportive group..which is def something I need.
> 
> looking forward to talking to y'all!
> 
> dahly



Welcome aboard! 





BabyTigger99 said:


> Oh man, I have not one, but TWO new favorite snacks.  The first is Special K cracker chips in sour cream and onion flavor.  You get 27 chips for 3 points, and they are yummy!  The other is a mini bag of 94% Fat Free microwave popcorn with almond oil drizzled on it.  Super yummy, and it gets your healthy oils in!  The popcorn and oil is 4 points!



I LOVE the Special K Cracker Chips!!  Especially that you can have so many.  Most of the time, I only eat 20g, which is 2pts and save.  SO good!

My WI this morning went well...down 2.2 for the week and really happy!  Especially since I had my first taste of Taco Bell since January...Mmmmm!   The Rancho(?) Fresco Chicken Soft Tacos are only 4pts each...tasted SO good!

Here's to smart choices this weekend!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I'm all set to make this recipe for dinner tonight, however, there are no instructions on what to do with the sauce.  Do I marinate the chicken in it, use it to baste the chicken while it's cooking or dip the chicken in it after it's on our plates?  Or are there any other suggestions?   Dinner is in 3 1/2 hours.  Thanks for your help.  

http://www.weightwatchers.com/food/rcp/index.aspx?recipeId=80461


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I weighed in on Wednesday but didn't stay for my meeting.  I made the transition from jeans to shorts and was down 1.0lb.  I think I'll keep doing my official monthly WI wearing jeans but I'll do the rest of them in shorts.


----------



## Barbaramomof4

Weighed in last night and lost 6.2 pounds this week!!  I worked hard and am training for the princess half so Im glad it paid off. I really needed to see a good number and I am pleased with 6.2!!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm all set to make this recipe for dinner tonight, however, there are no instructions on what to do with the sauce.  Do I marinate the chicken in it, use it to baste the chicken while it's cooking or dip the chicken in it after it's on our plates?  Or are there any other suggestions?   Dinner is in 3 1/2 hours.  Thanks for your help.
> 
> http://www.weightwatchers.com/food/rcp/index.aspx?recipeId=80461



Jessie, I think I would either brush it on the chicken right before serving or dip it after it's plated.  I think that will be tastier than basting or marinating the chicken in it.  Because the recipe calls for you to mix up the sauce while the chicken is cooking, that would suggest that it would be served with the cooked chicken.  Let us know how you like it.  It sounds good.



Barbaramomof4 said:


> Weighed in last night and lost 6.2 pounds this week!!  I worked hard and am training for the princess half so Im glad it paid off. I really needed to see a good number and I am pleased with 6.2!!



Wow!  That's terrific.  You can't expect that every week, but it must have been a great encouragement for you.  Isn't it great when hard work so clearly pays off!?!


----------



## stitch1986

Barbaramomof4 said:


> Weighed in last night and lost 6.2 pounds this week!!  I worked hard and am training for the princess half so Im glad it paid off. I really needed to see a good number and I am pleased with 6.2!!



WOHOO!!! you go girl!!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> You are so sweet.  Those "up weeks" with no logical basis are hard to take.  But it's the long term results that matter.  My leader always has us look at a whole month or more to see what's "really" going on.  And, darn her, she is usually right!
> 
> I forgot to answer your question earlier about watching carbs.  Yes, I have been paying a lot more attention to my carb intake and I think it is making a difference.  I did have two hamburger buns during the last week (when I was down 0.4) and I had pretty much cut out bread the week before when I lost 2.4.  So, even with only a two week test, I believe the carb intake will make a difference, so I'm just going to be more aware.
> 
> I hope you have a fabulous vacation.  Check in with us while you're gone if you can.  And, as you consider a "bad" choice, think about you DISboards WW friends.  (Of course, we'll all support you in whatever you choose, but the fact that you think about it is an NSV!)



Thanks Sandi, it is so great to know I can come on here and you all will be here for me no matter what my choices are.  I will be eating out some our first week but making 90% all my meals the 2nd.  I decided to leave my scale at home as a test to myself with portion sizes and see if I can "eye" it and not over do it.  I am glad you found something that works for you with keeping your carbs in check.  



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I weighed in on Wednesday but didn't stay for my meeting.  I made the transition from jeans to shorts and was down 1.0lb.  I think I'll keep doing my official monthly WI wearing jeans but I'll do the rest of them in shorts.



Good for you Jess on the 1lb.  You are a braver girl than I, I've never weighed in with jeans 



Barbaramomof4 said:


> Weighed in last night and lost 6.2 pounds this week!!  I worked hard and am training for the princess half so Im glad it paid off. I really needed to see a good number and I am pleased with 6.2!!



WOW, that is awesome glad to see your efforts paid off.  The only way I would lose 6 lbs in a week is if I got pregnant and 9 months later gave birth!!

On my way to Florida hoping to hit Hollywood Studios a little today.  Yesterday was my baby's 5th grade graduation.  I can't believe I will be leaving the elementary school forever .  That school has been my life for the last 8 years.  Have a wonderful weekend all check in with you later.


----------



## NC State

sjms71 said:


> On my way to Florida hoping to hit Hollywood Studios a little today.  Yesterday was my baby's 5th grade graduation.  I can't believe I will be leaving the elementary school forever .  That school has been my life for the last 8 years.  Have a wonderful weekend all check in with you later.



Hope you have a great trip, I have 97 more days! Can't wait to hear about your trip.
-Stephanie


----------



## mommykds

Stephanie,
Have a great time!


----------



## mommykds

Up 2lbs this week. No reason so I am bummed.  I almost cracked the other day & had a binge of cupcakes but I distracted myself & let it pass.  Glad I did.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Jessie, I think I would either brush it on the chicken right before serving or dip it after it's plated.  I think that will be tastier than basting or marinating the chicken in it.  Because the recipe calls for you to mix up the sauce while the chicken is cooking, that would suggest that it would be served with the cooked chicken.  Let us know how you like it.  It sounds good.



Sandi, I used it as a dip and it was very good.  I find the sesame oil strong so I only used 1/2 a tablespoon.  It had a very nice creamy texture and a wonderful peanut butter flavour.  DS wouldn't eat it but he wont eat anything.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Good for you Jess on the 1lb.  You are a braver girl than I, I've never weighed in with jeans
> 
> On my way to Florida hoping to hit Hollywood Studios a little today.  Yesterday was my baby's 5th grade graduation.  I can't believe I will be leaving the elementary school forever .  That school has been my life for the last 8 years.  Have a wonderful weekend all check in with you later.



So, you weigh in wearing shorts in the winter??? 


I hope you made it to Florida OK.  Congratulations (I think) on your son's graduation.  I have 1 more year of elementary school left and I've been worrying about it since last year.  Apparently, it's not cool to have your mother walk with you to school once you start middle school.  I'm going to have a majorly hard time letting him go alone.    It seems that it's also not cool to have your mother volunteer at your middle school either.  I'm going to be completely gray from all my worrying by the time he starts 6th grade and I already dont have a lot of brown hair left!  

Anyway, enjoy your time on vacation.  I really hope that being able to make your own meals helps.  Have a magical time!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So, you weigh in wearing shorts in the winter???
> 
> 
> I hope you made it to Florida OK.  Congratulations (I think) on your son's graduation.  I have 1 more year of elementary school left and I've been worrying about it since last year.  Apparently, it's not cool to have your mother walk with you to school once you start middle school.  I'm going to have a majorly hard time letting him go alone.    It seems that it's also not cool to have your mother volunteer at your middle school either.  I'm going to be completely gray from all my worrying by the time he starts 6th grade and I already dont have a lot of brown hair left!
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your time on vacation.  I really hope that being able to make your own meals helps.  Have a magical time!



I don't wear shorts all winter but I will wear capris or very light workout pants that are long but no jeans.  My kids take the bus, I carpooled before this year and DH finally put his foot down and said they are old enought to take the bus.  However, I would not really want them to walk to school by themselves either.  I go get them at the bus stop everyday and walk them home and that is only 3 houses away.  

On to disney report.  We did make it to DHS.  We did mostly star wars weekend stuff.  Rode the new Star Tours, it's good the new graphics are amazing.  However, I didn't have the reaction that it is the best ride ever.


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> Thanks, Sandi, I know you and a lot of people get the frustration.  I was up .8 today.  Not sure why but whatever, I am going on vacation as of this weekend.   Anyway, you are an inspiration too and I can't wait to see some photos.


that's frustrating to be up with no good explanation, but I know you'll hang in there and let it pass. SOmetimes our bodies do weird things...the most important thing is to not give in and give up, because it will balance out eventually. Hope you have an awesome trip!!



Dahly said:


> Hi All...I am back on WW for the third time in about 8 years...had my week 2 weigh in tonight and I am down 2.8lbs. I am really liking the points plus program.  I have read through the last few pages of this thread and it seems like a really supportive group..which is def something I need.
> 
> looking forward to talking to y'all!
> 
> dahly


 Welcome and congrats on the loss!


disbabyndaddy said:


> My WI this morning went well...down 2.2 for the week and really happy!  Especially since I had my first taste of Taco Bell since January...Mmmmm!   The Rancho(?) Fresco Chicken Soft Tacos are only 4pts each...tasted SO good!
> 
> Here's to smart choices this weekend!


awesome!! I love Taco Bell



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I weighed in on Wednesday but didn't stay for my meeting.  I made the transition from jeans to shorts and was down 1.0lb.  I think I'll keep doing my official monthly WI wearing jeans but I'll do the rest of them in shorts.



you are braver than me, weighing in in jeans!! I only did one time, the first night I joined. it was lightweight yoga pants or shorts from then on



Barbaramomof4 said:


> Weighed in last night and lost 6.2 pounds this week!!  I worked hard and am training for the princess half so Im glad it paid off. I really needed to see a good number and I am pleased with 6.2!!


Wow!! Awesome job!


mommykds said:


> Up 2lbs this week. No reason so I am bummed.  I almost cracked the other day & had a binge of cupcakes but I distracted myself & let it pass.  Glad I did.



 as I posted above to Stephanie, sometimes our bodies just do weird things. Hang in there, keep working the program and it will balance out.



I just returned from my meeting and I am down 2 lbs this week 
I started to get back to exercising; walked 3 times outside instead of the gym because the weather was beautiful here. My leg is a little sore from the increase in activity and I felt completely out of shape, but it felt good to be doing something again!


----------



## mommykds

cepmom said:


> as I posted above to Stephanie, sometimes our bodies just do weird things. Hang in there, keep working the program and it will balance out.
> 
> 
> 
> I just returned from my meeting and I am down 2 lbs this week
> I started to get back to exercising; walked 3 times outside instead of the gym because the weather was beautiful here. My leg is a little sore from the increase in activity and I felt completely out of shape, but it felt good to be doing something again!



Thanks & congrats on the loss!!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Well, I skipped church this morning to do the WW 5K walk.  DS9 came with me.  He ran most of the way and I was almost crawling for the last few steps!  We did it in about 50 minutes and it was about 6670 steps.  I think I did it too fast because I was pretty exhausted by the time I got home.  At least I can say that I did it and have earned my 5K charm!    I've been thinking that I'd like to do the Disney half marathon in 2013 and that this might be a good place to begin, however, I'm thinking now that this is the prefect place to _quit!_

Hope everyone is having great weekend.


----------



## stitch1986

so got exciting news my trip in nov is being extended so i will be staying at 2 resorts i have never been to and also have wanted to stay since i could remember  so nov 9-12 will be at GF and the 13-15 will be at AKL savannah view  super excited just wanted to share that. hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## cinmell

Hello everyone!  I joined WW (again) this past week & I will be going to the meetings. I was planning on doing it at home on my own but we'll see how the meetings go.  

So far this week there have been 2 days that I have had 1-2 points left over from my daily points allowance.  If we have points left over, can we add them to the 49 weekly points allowance that we are allowed to use?  I know you are supposed to use all of your daily points but I was wondering on the rare (very rare  ) occasion that I don't use them all, can they be used later in the week or is it use it or lose it?

Also, I would like to use etools or at least check it out.  I can't find a code to sign up in any of the materials I received when I signed up at the WW center.  How do I get the code?  My next meeting is Wednesday but I was hoping to get onto etools to check it out prior to the meeting.

Thanks!


----------



## cepmom

cinmell said:


> Hello everyone!  I joined WW (again) this past week & I will be going to the meetings. I was planning on doing it at home on my own but we'll see how the meetings go.
> 
> So far this week there have been 2 days that I have had 1-2 points left over from my daily points allowance.  If we have points left over, can we add them to the 49 weekly points allowance that we are allowed to use?  I know you are supposed to use all of your daily points but I was wondering on the rare (very rare  ) occasion that I don't use them all, can they be used later in the week or is it use it or lose it?
> 
> Also, I would like to use etools or at least check it out.  I can't find a code to sign up in any of the materials I received when I signed up at the WW center.  How do I get the code?  My next meeting is Wednesday but I was hoping to get onto etools to check it out prior to the meeting.
> 
> Thanks!


welcome!!! for the leftover daily points, you can not add them to your weekly points plus allowance. Use it or lose it, they do not roll over  Same for the weekly points, use them within the week; no carrying over to the next week.

for the etools, did you sign up for the monthly pass or weekly? Monthly pass is $39.95 a month and includes etools. The receptionist would have given you a temporary monthly pass with a user name printed on it. That is what you use to log in to etools. If you only signed up for the weekly membership ($14 per week) it does not include etools. 

If you did sign up for the monthly pass, and do not have your temporary monthly pass card, call the 800 number listed on your program materials and get a person to walk you through the login procedure. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## mrzrich

Hey guys I've done really well the last few days.  Tracking, active, and OP.  

Let me just ask you guys something.  Is it just me, or, are the people on the "official" WW message boards the snarkiest bunch of people you ever met?  I hang out over on the WW website a little bit every day, but every time I post something on the boards over there, I get the most condesending answers.  I just don't find those boards encouraging at all.  

Thats why I hang over here with you guys!


----------



## cepmom

mrzrich said:


> Hey guys I've done really well the last few days.  Tracking, active, and OP.
> 
> Let me just ask you guys something.  Is it just me, or, are the people on the "official" WW message boards the snarkiest bunch of people you ever met?  I hang out over on the WW website a little bit every day, but every time I post something on the boards over there, I get the most condesending answers.  I just don't find those boards encouraging at all.
> 
> Thats why I hang over here with you guys!



yes!! I thought they were pretty snarky myself so I never go there anymore. Who needs that???? Hope the rest of your week goes well


----------



## cinmell

cepmom said:


> welcome!!! for the leftover daily points, you can not add them to your weekly points plus allowance. Use it or lose it, they do not roll over  Same for the weekly points, use them within the week; no carrying over to the next week.
> 
> for the etools, did you sign up for the monthly pass or weekly? Monthly pass is $39.95 a month and includes etools. The receptionist would have given you a temporary monthly pass with a user name printed on it. That is what you use to log in to etools. If you only signed up for the weekly membership ($14 per week) it does not include etools.
> 
> If you did sign up for the monthly pass, and do not have your temporary monthly pass card, call the 800 number listed on your program materials and get a person to walk you through the login procedure.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thank you!

I signed up for the weekly membership.  I wasn't sure if I wanted to continue to attend meetings or go out on my own so that is why I went with the weekly membership.  Can you use etools if you don't have a monthly pass?


----------



## cepmom

cinmell said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I signed up for the weekly membership.  I wasn't sure if I wanted to continue to attend meetings or go out on my own so that is why I went with the weekly membership.  Can you use etools if you don't have a monthly pass?



you can sign up for online only, which is something like 3 months for $50ish(does not include meetings/weigh in's), then pay the $14 per week at the WW meeting. But if you are going to stick with meetings, the monthly pass is the better deal. Everyone is different, but personally I find the meetings key to succesful weight loss. I could never do it online only.


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> Hey guys I've done really well the last few days.  Tracking, active, and OP.
> 
> Let me just ask you guys something.  Is it just me, or, are the people on the "official" WW message boards the snarkiest bunch of people you ever met?  I hang out over on the WW website a little bit every day, but every time I post something on the boards over there, I get the most condesending answers.  I just don't find those boards encouraging at all.
> 
> Thats why I hang over here with you guys!



I'm glad you're doing well Toni-Ann.  

I totally agree with you about the WW message boards.  I haven't posted over there in ages.  All I use it for now is the e-Tools.  It's like the people who have had WW success lord it over everyone else and can't empathize anymore.  I don't want to be like that when I'm all WW'd growed up!

I feel like I owe RobinB my success and sanity.  This is where I come when I want to share good news or I'm struggling.  The people on this thread are my sisters.


----------



## susieb16

Second weigh in didn't go so well, between DD's graduation dinner, friends bbq and our end of the year party at school I only lost .8.  I guess that's better than gaining.  Hopefully, know that school is out, I'll have more time to work out and be back on track.


----------



## mrzrich

susieb16 said:


> Second weigh in didn't go so well, between DD's graduation dinner, friends bbq and our end of the year party at school I only lost .8.  I guess that's better than gaining.  Hopefully, know that school is out, I'll have more time to work out and be back on track.



After the week you've described, I don't understand why you aren't leaping for joy over .8.  Thats a fantastic number.


----------



## Julia M

Good Evening Everyone,

I've been having a good week so far....it's great to finally have a "normal" week-since May 20 things have been crazy...graduations, weddings, showers......many other events. 

I think I might have already said I was down 2 pounds this week, for a total of over 34 pounds! My new short term goal is to have lost 40 pounds by the time I leave with dd for her next out of state competition. So that's like almost 6 pounds in 4 weeks. A realistic goal, I think.

We went to Red Robin tonight for ds's birthday. Not the best place for a WWer!! I had a lettuce burger (11 points) with a side of steamed carrots and one onion ring. Happy with how I did. They have a nutrition builder on the website and now it's an iPhone app. You can add or take off items and the nutrition is calculated. Great app!!

DH made some home made ice cream in the ice cream maker-he used lowfat milk, a simple syrup and cookies and cream sugar free syrup. It was really good. Wasn't sure how many points to count, so I counted 7.

Good Luck to Everyone this week.

Julia


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

Up .2 today   I'm soo close to my 10% and I really feel like I failed myself.  I've had a hard time avoiding sweets lately, especially ice cream and caramel corn.  Does anyone know any good alternatives to regular caramel corn?  Regular popcorn just isn't cutting it right now.


----------



## mommykds

mrzrich said:


> Hey guys I've done really well the last few days.  Tracking, active, and OP.
> 
> Let me just ask you guys something.  Is it just me, or, are the people on the "official" WW message boards the snarkiest bunch of people you ever met?





I have visited that board since 2002 & I must agree with you.  I think everyone is just cranky cause they are hungry! 

Ever since I have found this lovely group here I have pretty much stopped checking over at the WW's site.  This group is very supportive & it sounds like we are dealing with similiar things.  Much more fun over here.


----------



## mommykds

So I have a vent and a NSV if I may...

The vent is I have not lost anything for (it will be 3 weeks) this Thursday.  Just bouncing around the same pound.  I am really annoyed because I have been OP & doing what I am supposed to be doing & nada, no loss.  I have changed up my food, changed my exercise, & am drinking my water like a mermaid....ugh.

Now the NSV.   I have a pair of black capris that have these cute little beads on the cuffs from 2003/2004?  I wanted to wear them this Easter but they did not fit, not even close. So yesterday I tried them on & they fit very comfortably!!   I have lost inches & all my Disney tee's are too big now.


----------



## BabyTigger99

mommykds said:


> So I have a vent and a NSV if I may...
> 
> Now the NSV.   I have a pair of black capris that have these cute little beads on the cuffs from 2003/2004?  I wanted to wear them this Easter but they did not fit, not even close. So yesterday I tried them on & they fit very comfortably!!   I have lost inches & all my Disney tee's are too big now.



Awesome on the NSV!!!  I wish I would have measured myself at the beginning.  Wearing something you haven't worn in a long time is awesome!!!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Just back from my weigh in.  I was down 1.8 pounds, for a grand total of 17.8.  I am hoping to push hard this week to lose 2.2 pounds, so I can hit 20 pounds and my 10%.  Thursday we are going out to dinner for DH's birthday to Buffalo Wild Wings.  I am thinking that the nachos I normally get there won't be on my plate!


----------



## mrzrich

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> Does anyone know any good alternatives to regular caramel corn?  Regular popcorn just isn't cutting it right now.



I have a few things for you to try.  Try them and see which you like best.  

Pop Weaver Microwave Pop Corn is sold at Wal Mart.  My problem with it is the NI is confusing.  They have the NI for Popped and unpopped. I've figured that 2 cups popped is only 1 point, which seems to good to be true, so I am a little affraid to eat it.  Its really good just make sure you don't burn it!







The next item is Indiana Pop Corn Kettle Corn.  28grams for 3 pts. I know its not Caramel Corn, but its Yummy.  Also available at Wal Mart.  I've seen it elsewhere as well






The last thing is the quaker "quakes" mini rice cakes in caramel corn flavor.  Good, but I know some people have trouble not eating the whole bage in one sitting


----------



## mrzrich

mommykds said:


> The vent is I have not lost anything for (it will be 3 weeks) this Thursday.  Just bouncing around the same pound.  I am really annoyed because I have been OP & doing what I am supposed to be doing & nada, no loss.  I have changed up my food, changed my exercise, & am drinking my water like a mermaid....ugh.



Have you tried the "Wendie Plan" ?  It's supposed to work well for plateau busting.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

mrzrich ~ Thank you!!!   I'm going to give those a try.  I love popcorn and usually am satisfied with the plain air popped or 94% fat free.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

mommykds said:


> I have visited that board since 2002 & I must agree with you.  I think everyone is just cranky cause they are hungry!
> 
> Ever since I have found this lovely group here I have pretty much stopped checking over at the WW's site.  This group is very supportive & it sounds like we are dealing with similiar things.  Much more fun over here.



Completely agree!!  I've never posted on the WW site, because I'm always afraid I'll be torn to pieces.  Those women are snipity-snip-snippy.  This DIS bunch of folks is super-friendly and supportive! Love.




BabyTigger99 said:


> Just back from my weigh in.  I was down 1.8 pounds, for a grand total of 17.8.  I am hoping to push hard this week to lose 2.2 pounds, so I can hit 20 pounds and my 10%.  Thursday we are going out to dinner for DH's birthday to Buffalo Wild Wings.  I am thinking that the nachos I normally get there won't be on my plate!



Congrats on the loss!  You're so close to 10%, and I'm sure you'll reach it in short order.

I get the naked chicken tenders at BW3's.  According to www.dwlz.com, they're 1.5 points each...yeah, I know...half...so I count 3pts for two naked tenders.  Ordering the six tenders is 9pts, which I don't think is bad for a restaurant meal. Add a little dipping sauce (and only dip, don't DUNK), and it's the best bet at that place, IMO.  Enjoy!


----------



## mommykds

mrzrich said:


> Have you tried the "Wendie Plan" ?  It's supposed to work well for plateau busting.



I have in the past & sometimes it works & sometimes it doesn't.  I just "usually" lose better if I stick to the straight & narrow.   I did go over whats been going on with me the past 3 weeks & the only thing I can find is that my Dr had taken me off my BP meds.  Good news that I do not need them anymore but I wonder if that has anything to do with it?  

Still frustrated but I am staying OP, just can't go back to where I was before ya know?   Now when I go to Disney this summer I do plan to go off within reason.  I think I will "Wendy" the whole time I am there!


----------



## mommykds

BabyTigger99 said:


> Awesome on the NSV!!!  I wish I would have measured myself at the beginning.  Wearing something you haven't worn in a long time is awesome!!!


Me too.  I think we lose in inches even in weeks we do not lose pounds.  I have just been using my old clothes as a gauge.



BabyTigger99 said:


> Just back from my weigh in.  I was down 1.8 pounds, for a grand total of 17.8.  I am hoping to push hard this week to lose 2.2 pounds, so I can hit 20 pounds and my 10%.  Thursday we are going out to dinner for DH's birthday to Buffalo Wild Wings.  I am thinking that the nachos I normally get there won't be on my plate!


Congrats!!!!


----------



## mommykds

Have a great day ladies!!!


----------



## sjms71

OMG it's HOT here.  I mean I knew it but still very hot. 

I really hate doing this but going to post just a general reply even though I have read all the post.  Job well done losers, congrats to those with NSV, sometimes I think they are a bigger milestone than the actual weight loss.  All those who haven't weighed in but are having a great week, keep going.  Welcome to our newcomer .  Although I didn't post there much I left the WW boards as soon as I met you guys .  Ok, off to MK today.  Have a great day everyone and good luck to all those Wednesday weigh in's.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> OMG it's HOT here.  I mean I knew it but still very hot.
> 
> I really hate doing this but going to post just a general reply even though I have read all the post.  Job well done losers, congrats to those with NSV, sometimes I think they are a bigger milestone than the actual weight loss.  All those who haven't weighed in but are having a great week, keep going.  Welcome to our newcomer .  Although I didn't post there much I left the WW boards as soon as I met you guys .  Ok, off to MK today.  Have a great day everyone and good luck to all those Wednesday weigh in's.



Just think of all the weight you're losing in the heat Stephanie!  Stay hydrated.  Have fun at MK.

I have my WI today at noon and I know I'll be up.  I didn't really track from Saturday on and last night we went out for pie (Grand Traverse Pie Company -- yum).  DH was so funny -- "but it's Tuesday, you never eat anything good on Tuesday."  (He knows WW WI is on Wednesday.)  I told him I was being crazy.  Amazingly, I didn't get ice cream with my slice and I ate maybe 2/3rds of the pie and was done.  NSV -- WE THREW RASPBERRY PIE REMAINS AWAY!

Have a good day people.  I'll post my WI later.

Still jealous of Stephanie being at WDW.


----------



## mrzrich

mommykds said:


> I did go over whats been going on with me the past 3 weeks & the only thing I can find is that my Dr had taken me off my BP meds.  Good news that I do not need them anymore but I wonder if that has anything to do with it?



Yes absolutely.  Many BP meds have diuretics in them. You may be retaining water.  Drink More!


----------



## mrzrich

Do any of you have experience with the over 300 lb population on WW?  DH is 370 and last night he finally asked me to help him with his weight loss.  This was a very big deal because he half butt tried the program when I started over a year ago, but his heart wasn't in it.  Now I think he really means business.

So last night we sat down and figured out his points.  He gets 68!  At 40 cals a point he will be eating in excess of 2700 cal a day.  The getting started gives some ideas of how to break that down over the day.  They reccomend 10 points for breakfast, 20 for lunch, 24 for dinner and 14 for snacks.    Holy Cow thats a lot of food.  With that he must get in 9 Fruits and veg, most of which count toward the 68.  The dairy and healthy oils are increased to 3 each, so that does help a little bit.

But he is really having trouble fathoming a healthy 20 point lunch 24 point dinner.  Its a lot of food.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Do any of you have experience with the over 300 lb population on WW?  DH is 370 and last night he finally asked me to help him with his weight loss.  This was a very big deal because he half butt tried the program when I started over a year ago, but his heart wasn't in it.  Now I think he really means business.
> 
> So last night we sat down and figured out his points.  He gets 68!  At 40 cals a point he will be eating in excess of 2700 cal a day.  The getting started gives some ideas of how to break that down over the day.  They reccomend 10 points for breakfast, 20 for lunch, 24 for dinner and 14 for snacks.    Holy Cow thats a lot of food.  With that he must get in 9 Fruits and veg, most of which count toward the 68.  The dairy and healthy oils are increased to 3 each, so that does help a little bit.
> 
> But he is really having trouble fathoming a healthy 20 point lunch 24 point dinner.  Its a lot of food.



I have a few suggestions but they may not be of much help.  Healthy food points just dont go nearly as far as the unhealthy food points will.  

Full fat cheese yogurt milk / 3 dairy servings

Nuts for snacks or even in salads

Dont go overboard and fill up on fruits and veggies

Dont eat 0 or low point snacks

Avoid foods that are light / fat free / sugar free, etc

Eat regular salad dressings and regular bread

Eat veggies with points such as potatoes, sweet potatoes, corn and peas 

Make his protein servings larger than yours

Red meat has more points then chicken and pork

Cook for him with the healthy oils rather then using non stick sprays


We were trying to fatten up our scrawny son at one point.  I did things like buy burgers that were 11 points for him and lower points burgers for us but burgers dont fit into the category of 'healthy'.  I was also buying whipping cream and sneaking it into things like his cereal, his mac & cheese and baking things for him using that instead of regular milk just to increase his caloric intake but I dont think that's what you want to be doing.

Is it possible to just have a small dessert at the end of your dinner meal just to use up a few points at the end of the day.  He seems to have plenty of room to get all of his good health guidelines in.  Some may disagree here but I think that if he gets all of his GHG's in and still has a few points left at the end of the day, it likely wouldn't hurt to have a little treat now and then.


----------



## cepmom

mrzrich said:


> Do any of you have experience with the over 300 lb population on WW?  DH is 370 and last night he finally asked me to help him with his weight loss.  This was a very big deal because he half butt tried the program when I started over a year ago, but his heart wasn't in it.  Now I think he really means business.
> 
> So last night we sat down and figured out his points.  He gets 68!  At 40 cals a point he will be eating in excess of 2700 cal a day.  The getting started gives some ideas of how to break that down over the day.  They reccomend 10 points for breakfast, 20 for lunch, 24 for dinner and 14 for snacks.    Holy Cow thats a lot of food.  With that he must get in 9 Fruits and veg, most of which count toward the 68.  The dairy and healthy oils are increased to 3 each, so that does help a little bit.
> 
> But he is really having trouble fathoming a healthy 20 point lunch 24 point dinner.  Its a lot of food.





CdnBuzzFan said:


> I have a few suggestions but they may not be of much help.  Healthy food points just dont go nearly as far as the unhealthy food points will.
> 
> Full fat cheese yogurt milk / 3 dairy servings
> 
> Nuts for snacks or even in salads
> 
> Dont go overboard and fill up on fruits and veggies
> 
> Dont eat 0 or low point snacks
> 
> Avoid foods that are light / fat free / sugar free, etc
> 
> Eat regular salad dressings and regular bread
> 
> Eat veggies with points such as potatoes, sweet potatoes, corn and peas
> 
> Make his protein servings larger than yours
> 
> Red meat has more points then chicken and pork
> 
> Cook for him with the healthy oils rather then using non stick sprays
> 
> 
> We were trying to fatten up our scrawny son at one point.  I did things like buy burgers that were 11 points for him and lower points burgers for us but burgers dont fit into the category of 'healthy'.  I was also buying whipping cream and sneaking it into things like his cereal, his mac & cheese and baking things for him using that instead of regular milk just to increase his caloric intake but I dont think that's what you want to be doing.
> 
> Is it possible to just have a small dessert at the end of your dinner meal just to use up a few points at the end of the day.  He seems to have plenty of room to get all of his good health guidelines in.  Some may disagree here but I think that if he gets all of his GHG's in and still has a few points left at the end of the day, it likely wouldn't hurt to have a little treat now and then.



you are 2 steps ahead of me Jessie! All good ideas.  Also, try cooking salmon (higher points value than white fish) maybe avocados if he likes them etc.  Try to use foods that are good for you but may be higher in points.

 It's likely that he will be able to get to his target still eating "healthy" foods, but maybe larger portions than you are used to. I mean, he's a big guy and you don't want him to have something like 4 oz of chicken at dinner....that probably wouldn't be enough for him....he'll be starving at the end of the day!

I read about a couple in the new WW magazine that lost a lot of weight with WW. The husband added up the points of what he used to eat pre-WW and it was something like 109 PPV each day So maybe with your DH, the 68 DPT will be a lot lower than he's used to and he will be able to get to the 68 but still feel satisfied you know?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Weighed in today knowing I was down at least 1/2 a pound but I was actually UP 0.6!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cepmom said:


> you are 2 steps ahead of me Jessie! All good ideas.  Also, try cooking salmon (higher points value than white fish) maybe avocados if he likes them etc.  Try to use foods that are good for you but may be higher in points.
> 
> It's likely that he will be able to get to his target still eating "healthy" foods, but maybe larger portions than you are used to. I mean, he's a big guy and you don't want him to have something like 4 oz of chicken at dinner....that probably wouldn't be enough for him....he'll be starving at the end of the day!
> 
> I read about a couple in the new WW magazine that lost a lot of weight with WW. The husband added up the points of what he used to eat pre-WW and it was something like 109 PPV each day So maybe with your DH, the 68 DPT will be a lot lower than he's used to and he will be able to get to the 68 but still feel satisfied you know?



I was going to mention avocados too, but I didn't know how to spell it!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> OMG it's HOT here.  I mean I knew it but still very hot.
> 
> I really hate doing this but going to post just a general reply even though I have read all the post.  Job well done losers, congrats to those with NSV, sometimes I think they are a bigger milestone than the actual weight loss.  All those who haven't weighed in but are having a great week, keep going.  Welcome to our newcomer .  Although I didn't post there much I left the WW boards as soon as I met you guys .  Ok, off to MK today.  Have a great day everyone and good luck to all those Wednesday weigh in's.



Hi Stephanie!!!  Dont try to beat the heat by stepping into the Main Street Bakery!    Have a great day!  Wish I was there.


----------



## Sandi

cepmom said:


> I read about a couple in the new WW magazine that lost a lot of weight with WW. The husband added up the points of what he used to eat pre-WW and it was something like 109 PPV each day So maybe with your DH, the 68 DPT will be a lot lower than he's used to and he will be able to get to the 68 but still feel satisfied you know?



I read the same article and was going to mention it, but you beat me!  The before and after photos are amazing.  Toni-Ann, I think it's great that your DH is showing interest and you guys have figured out the points stuff.  The 68 PP that he is allotted for WW has to be less in caloric intake than what was eaten to get to where he is.  As my WW leader says, we didn't all get to the point where we wanted to join because we ate too many bananas.  I'm with Jessie though, if getting to 68 points is just impossible, I wouldn't be too concerned.  It's more of a problem with those who are allotted 29 points.  It takes a couple of months before you're really in a groove.  Plus, it's important on this liveit (not a die-et) to have an occasional slice of cake or pie or whatever is real world.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Weighed in today knowing I was down at least 1/2 a pound but I was actually UP 0.6!



That would have made me mad!  I'm sure the scale will correct itself next time.

I had my WI today and knew I'd be up.  Didn't think it would be 2.6# up, but . . .  A recommitment to tracking this week!


----------



## LynnTH

Hi everyone. I'm new to this board..  I joined WW again last Thursday.  I was a lifetime member at one point.  I would like to lose 15 pounds (20 would be great but also want to be realistic).  I have tried counting calories and exercising and the scale would not budge -so, finally decided to do WW again as I am more accountable when I have to weigh in every week.

So, I joined last Thursday but I want my weigh-in days to be Saturdays as I would rather weigh in in the mornings.  I didn't expect to weigh in last Thursday but I had to - (had jeans on and everything) but my weight was less than I thought by a few pounds so that was good.  

So, I have been faithfully following the program the best I can. Sometimes you just have to guess how much something is.  I know I have not gone over my points each day and have not used any of my extra points.  Even though my weigh in day is going to be Saturday I am going to start my days on Sundays and end on Saturdays so I can save my extra points for after my weigh in day so I can use them if we go out to dinner.  

I am excited to weigh in on Saturday to see how I did the first week.   I need to get back on track with exercising too.  Just never seems to be enough hours in the day.  

I am liking the free fruit and vegi's as it has helped me make better choices.   I don't think I had anything fried this week at all - that is a first.  

Going on a cruise in March and want to buy fun, cute clothes that I feel good in.  So, that is one of my incentives.  A gal here at work just lost 25 pounds (on her own - not doing WW or anything) and she looks great.  So, looking at her has been an incentive and finally got my butt in geat to join again...


----------



## BabyTigger99

Welcome Lynn!!  Great job on nothing fried this week!


----------



## NC State

What a great week I had.  I lost 2 lbs, for a total of 22.2 lbs! The difference this week was that I counted EVERYTHING I placed in my mouth.  I had one bad day so thank goodness for those bonus weekly points.  Hope everyone has a great week and keep thinking positive!


----------



## mrzrich

Down 2.6 at WI tonight!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Congratulations, you Wednesday losers!! Yaaa-hoooooo!!   Keep up the fantastic work -- it IS working!


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Weighed in today knowing I was down at least 1/2 a pound but I was actually UP 0.6!


oh man..that's frustrating hang in there!


Sandi said:


> I read the same article and was going to mention it, but you beat me!  The before and after photos are amazing.  Toni-Ann, I think it's great that your DH is showing interest and you guys have figured out the points stuff.  The 68 PP that he is allotted for WW has to be less in caloric intake than what was eaten to get to where he is.  As my WW leader says, we didn't all get to the point where we wanted to join because we ate too many bananas.  I'm with Jessie though, if getting to 68 points is just impossible, I wouldn't be too concerned.  It's more of a problem with those who are allotted 29 points.  It takes a couple of months before you're really in a groove.  Plus, it's important on this liveit (not a die-et) to have an occasional slice of cake or pie or whatever is real world.
> 
> 
> 
> I had my WI today and knew I'd be up.  Didn't think it would be 2.6# up, but . . .  A recommitment to tracking this week!



Hang in there!

I re-read that article again last night and it wasn't 109 PP he ate....it was 190


LynnTH said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to this board..  I joined WW again last Thursday.  I was a lifetime member at one point.  I would like to lose 15 pounds (20 would be great but also want to be realistic).  I have tried counting calories and exercising and the scale would not budge -so, finally decided to do WW again as I am more accountable when I have to weigh in every week.
> 
> So, I joined last Thursday but I want my weigh-in days to be Saturdays as I would rather weigh in in the mornings.  I didn't expect to weigh in last Thursday but I had to - (had jeans on and everything) but my weight was less than I thought by a few pounds so that was good.
> 
> So, I have been faithfully following the program the best I can. Sometimes you just have to guess how much something is.  I know I have not gone over my points each day and have not used any of my extra points.  Even though my weigh in day is going to be Saturday I am going to start my days on Sundays and end on Saturdays so I can save my extra points for after my weigh in day so I can use them if we go out to dinner.
> 
> I am excited to weigh in on Saturday to see how I did the first week.   I need to get back on track with exercising too.  Just never seems to be enough hours in the day.
> 
> I am liking the free fruit and vegi's as it has helped me make better choices.   I don't think I had anything fried this week at all - that is a first.
> 
> Going on a cruise in March and want to buy fun, cute clothes that I feel good in.  So, that is one of my incentives.  A gal here at work just lost 25 pounds (on her own - not doing WW or anything) and she looks great.  So, looking at her has been an incentive and finally got my butt in geat to join again...


welcome Lynn!!!


NC State said:


> What a great week I had.  I lost 2 lbs, for a total of 22.2 lbs! The difference this week was that I counted EVERYTHING I placed in my mouth.  I had one bad day so thank goodness for those bonus weekly points.  Hope everyone has a great week and keep thinking positive!


awesome!!!!


mrzrich said:


> Down 2.6 at WI tonight!



yay!!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Do any of you have experience with the over 300 lb population on WW?  DH is 370 and last night he finally asked me to help him with his weight loss.  This was a very big deal because he half butt tried the program when I started over a year ago, but his heart wasn't in it.  Now I think he really means business.
> 
> So last night we sat down and figured out his points.  He gets 68!  At 40 cals a point he will be eating in excess of 2700 cal a day.  The getting started gives some ideas of how to break that down over the day.  They reccomend 10 points for breakfast, 20 for lunch, 24 for dinner and 14 for snacks.    Holy Cow thats a lot of food.  With that he must get in 9 Fruits and veg, most of which count toward the 68.  The dairy and healthy oils are increased to 3 each, so that does help a little bit.
> 
> But he is really having trouble fathoming a healthy 20 point lunch 24 point dinner.  Its a lot of food.



Good luck to your hubby.  We all know if your heart isn't in it, it just won't work.  Sounds like he is determined .



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Weighed in today knowing I was down at least 1/2 a pound but I was actually UP 0.6!



 Hate when that happens. 



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hi Stephanie!!!  Dont try to beat the heat by stepping into the Main Street Bakery!    Have a great day!  Wish I was there.



 Scary, you know me too well.  However, DH and DS shared a cookie ice cream sandwich.  DD had a red velvet cupcake.  I had just a bite of ice cream and a bite of red velvet cupcake.  



Sandi said:


> I had my WI today and knew I'd be up.  Didn't think it would be 2.6# up, but . . .  A recommitment to tracking this week!



I hate when that happens too .  I can't imagine you are actually up that much from some pie.  I am sure it will come off very quickly.  



LynnTH said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to this board..  I joined WW again last Thursday.  I was a lifetime member at one point.  I would like to lose 15 pounds (20 would be great but also want to be realistic).  I have tried counting calories and exercising and the scale would not budge -so, finally decided to do WW again as I am more accountable when I have to weigh in every week.
> 
> So, I joined last Thursday but I want my weigh-in days to be Saturdays as I would rather weigh in in the mornings.  I didn't expect to weigh in last Thursday but I had to - (had jeans on and everything) but my weight was less than I thought by a few pounds so that was good.
> 
> So, I have been faithfully following the program the best I can. Sometimes you just have to guess how much something is.  I know I have not gone over my points each day and have not used any of my extra points.  Even though my weigh in day is going to be Saturday I am going to start my days on Sundays and end on Saturdays so I can save my extra points for after my weigh in day so I can use them if we go out to dinner.
> 
> I am excited to weigh in on Saturday to see how I did the first week.   I need to get back on track with exercising too.  Just never seems to be enough hours in the day.
> 
> I am liking the free fruit and vegi's as it has helped me make better choices.   I don't think I had anything fried this week at all - that is a first.
> 
> Going on a cruise in March and want to buy fun, cute clothes that I feel good in.  So, that is one of my incentives.  A gal here at work just lost 25 pounds (on her own - not doing WW or anything) and she looks great.  So, looking at her has been an incentive and finally got my butt in geat to join again...



Welcome Lynn, we have a few LT members on here.  That is great you have your cruise to motivate you.  Good luck!



NC State said:


> What a great week I had.  I lost 2 lbs, for a total of 22.2 lbs! The difference this week was that I counted EVERYTHING I placed in my mouth.  I had one bad day so thank goodness for those bonus weekly points.  Hope everyone has a great week and keep thinking positive!





mrzrich said:


> Down 2.6 at WI tonight!



Way to go *Stephanie and Toni-Ann*


----------



## Sora777

I need your help!  I started WW on 3/7.  So far my total loss is 20 lbs.  For the last two weeks I have been STUCK at the same weight. That scale will not budge. Last week I had 18 activity points and I used a few.  This week I haven't used any so far (weigh in is Monday AM at home)  Its getting really frustrating that the scale won't budge.  
I added in an extra mile into my walk and did a work out video one night.
How can I get the scale moving again?


----------



## BabyTigger99

Got a great compliment at work this morning.  One of the girls in my office who knows I am doing WW, said to me as we passed each other by the copy machine "Wow, I can really tell that you are losing some weight!  Great job!"  It felt awesome!!  I learned something about my clothes, too.  I have a top that I bought last year.  It was a busy pattern on it, but it seems that was all I could find in larger clothes.  Well, I wore it to work on Monday, and it looked sooooo much better on me!!  It has been a great week so far!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sora777 said:


> I need your help!  I started WW on 3/7.  So far my total loss is 20 lbs.  For the last two weeks I have been STUCK at the same weight. That scale will not budge. Last week I had 18 activity points and I used a few.  This week I haven't used any so far (weigh in is Monday AM at home)  Its getting really frustrating that the scale won't budge.
> I added in an extra mile into my walk and did a work out video one night.
> How can I get the scale moving again?



Are you tracking and counting your daily points accurately?  Are you getting in your liquids and all of your good health guidelines?  If you're eating all of your weekly points, maybe you dont need to be eating any of your activity points.  Maybe your body is just happy where it is at the moment.  If you're doing everything correctly, it may just take a bit of time to catch up.  Just be patient.  I know it's frustrating to see the same weight for two weeks in a row but you may be reaping other benefits that you can't see.  Maybe you're losing inches and toning muscle.  Sometimes lack of sleep interferes with weight loss.  It could be anything but it could also be nothing.  Dont give up whatever you do.  And keep coming here.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

DS and I biked to school today and on my way home I stopped at the plaza and got a hair cut.  I came back through the park and while I was biking around the ball field, I counted 11 robins which started me thinking:  We havent heard from Robin lately.

Robin -- I hope you're checking in once in awhile.  Please let us know how things are going with your family and your cat.  We miss you!


----------



## NC State

BabyTigger99 said:


> Got a great compliment at work this morning.  One of the girls in my office who knows I am doing WW, said to me as we passed each other by the copy machine "Wow, I can really tell that you are losing some weight!  Great job!"  It felt awesome!!  I learned something about my clothes, too.  I have a top that I bought last year.  It was a busy pattern on it, but it seems that was all I could find in larger clothes.  Well, I wore it to work on Monday, and it looked sooooo much better on me!!  It has been a great week so far!



That is a great feeling when others can see it!


----------



## Sora777

No I'm not eating my weekly points.
I do count and measure every food I eat.


----------



## Sandi

Sora777 said:


> I need your help!  I started WW on 3/7.  So far my total loss is 20 lbs.  For the last two weeks I have been STUCK at the same weight. That scale will not budge. Last week I had 18 activity points and I used a few.  This week I haven't used any so far (weigh in is Monday AM at home)  Its getting really frustrating that the scale won't budge.
> I added in an extra mile into my walk and did a work out video one night.
> How can I get the scale moving again?



First, take a deep breath.  Jessie had some good comments for you.  You've been at this for about 13 weeks (by my calculation) and you are losing, on average, a little more than 1.5 pounds per week.  That is terrific and is at the top end of what many of us are managing.  WW says that the average is 1 to 2 pounds per week.  Being stuck at a weight for two weeks is not a plateau, so I don't think you need to change anything up.  I'm sure it will catch up with you in the next week or so.

I use my Weekly Points before I use my Activity Points and I think that's how most people work with them.  My bet is that's why Jessie asked about the APs.  But, if you're not using any of the WPs, it may be that you need to.  If your body thinks you're in a famine, it is going to conserve its energy (I will do really well in a famine!).  Toni-Ann has suggested the Wendie Plan where you budget your daily points quite differently from day to day.  That seems to help people get out of a rut and out of a plateau (although 2 weeks a plateau does not make).

Don't give up.  It's way easier to gain a pound than it is to lose a pound.


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> What a great week I had.  I lost 2 lbs, for a total of 22.2 lbs! The difference this week was that I counted EVERYTHING I placed in my mouth.  I had one bad day so thank goodness for those bonus weekly points.  Hope everyone has a great week and keep thinking positive!



That's terrific.  Yea you!



mrzrich said:


> Down 2.6 at WI tonight!



I'll bet that felt great.  You've probably inspired your DH, too.  How's he doing?



BabyTigger99 said:


> Got a great compliment at work this morning.  One of the girls in my office who knows I am doing WW, said to me as we passed each other by the copy machine "Wow, I can really tell that you are losing some weight!  Great job!"  It felt awesome!!  I learned something about my clothes, too.  I have a top that I bought last year.  It was a busy pattern on it, but it seems that was all I could find in larger clothes.  Well, I wore it to work on Monday, and it looked sooooo much better on me!!  It has been a great week so far!



Congratulations.  It's wonderful that others are seeing and supporting your success.  I wonder if those folks know how much a simple, sincere compliment means to us?


----------



## Julia M

Hi Everyone,
After being off a couple days, I worked this morning. My boss took us out to breakfast...ugh! I ordered cream of wheat with sliced bananas! Didn't have to count a million points. I needed to, since I had a hard day yesterday. Didn't actually eat junk-just too much of "regular" foods, like rice. Luckily, I had almost all of my weekly points and I tracked everything. I hope it doesn't derail my weigh in on Saturday.

Hope everyone is having a good day!



> Got a great compliment at work this morning. One of the girls in my office who knows I am doing WW, said to me as we passed each other by the copy machine "Wow, I can really tell that you are losing some weight! Great job!" It felt awesome!! I learned something about my clothes, too. I have a top that I bought last year. It was a busy pattern on it, but it seems that was all I could find in larger clothes. Well, I wore it to work on Monday, and it looked sooooo much better on me!! It has been a great week so far!



Wonderful!



> Weighed in today knowing I was down at least 1/2 a pound but I was actually UP 0.6!



That's happened to me before-hang in there. Sometimes you have a really big loss the next week.



> Down 2.6 at WI tonight!



Congrats

Julia


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Does anyone else make tomato sauce from scratch?  Every fall, we pick and can tomatoes to be used for sauce.  It just occurred to me this evening that since the tomato is a fruit and grinding it then cooking it seriously alters it state, perhaps should be counted.  I have not been counting it all along and I REALLY DO NOT WANT TO START COUNTING IT EITHER!!!  What does everyone else do?


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Does anyone else make tomato sauce from scratch?  Every fall, we pick and can tomatoes to be used for sauce.  It just occurred to me this evening that since the tomato is a fruit and grinding it then cooking it seriously alters it state, perhaps should be counted.  I have not been counting it all along and I REALLY DO NOT WANT TO START COUNTING IT EITHER!!!  What does everyone else do?



One-half cup of canned tomato sauce is zero PP.  Thus, I would say that, provided you aren't pouring two cups of your sauce on your pasta, zero is appropriate.  That's my two cents.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> One-half cup of canned tomato sauce is zero PP.  Thus, I would say that, provided you aren't pouring two cups of your sauce on your pasta, zero is appropriate.  That's my two cents.



Thanks for your 2 cents, Sandi!  I was sooooooooooo hoping you'd say that.


----------



## portobello_rd

Just wanted to POST MY AWESOME NEWS!! today was my WI day, and I lost 3 lbs for a total of 61 POUNDS lost since 1/3/11!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!! so so so happy. its been hard work!! i also have been jumping rope- used to be easy when i was a kid, but holy MAN its a killer now! i still have 64 pounds to lose but i know ill get there slow and steady! so everyone, it all adds up even if it just 1 or even 0.5 lb a week!! i look at my nephew who is 59 lbs and its crazy to think i lost the equivalent of him off my body!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

portobello_rd said:


> Just wanted to POST MY AWESOME NEWS!! today was my WI day, and I lost 3 lbs for a total of 61 POUNDS lost since 1/3/11!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!! so so so happy. its been hard work!! i also have been jumping rope- used to be easy when i was a kid, but holy MAN its a killer now! i still have 64 pounds to lose but i know ill get there slow and steady! so everyone, it all adds up even if it just 1 or even 0.5 lb a week!! i look at my nephew who is 59 lbs and its crazy to think i lost the equivalent of him off my body!



Oh, my word, that's INCREDIBLE!!    Keep on keepin' on, because whatever you're doing works!!


----------



## Sandi

portobello_rd said:


> Just wanted to POST MY AWESOME NEWS!! today was my WI day, and I lost 3 lbs for a total of 61 POUNDS lost since 1/3/11!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!! so so so happy. its been hard work!! i also have been jumping rope- used to be easy when i was a kid, but holy MAN its a killer now! i still have 64 pounds to lose but i know ill get there slow and steady! so everyone, it all adds up even if it just 1 or even 0.5 lb a week!! i look at my nephew who is 59 lbs and its crazy to think i lost the equivalent of him off my body!



Awesome.  You've had great progress and have a terrific attitude.  I appreciate hearing success like this and your reinforcement that every little bit adds up.  So true.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

portobello_rd said:


> Just wanted to POST MY AWESOME NEWS!! today was my WI day, and I lost 3 lbs for a total of 61 POUNDS lost since 1/3/11!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!! so so so happy. its been hard work!! i also have been jumping rope- used to be easy when i was a kid, but holy MAN its a killer now! i still have 64 pounds to lose but i know ill get there slow and steady! so everyone, it all adds up even if it just 1 or even 0.5 lb a week!! i look at my nephew who is 59 lbs and its crazy to think i lost the equivalent of him off my body!



  That's awesome!!


----------



## robinb

Hello everyone.  My life continues to be pretty stressful.  My mom is still in the hospital, my 12-year old cat Nikkei (who I adored) died and my 11-year old DD needs a MRI for a possible hairline fracture of her spine  She is a competitive swimmer (as you can see in my avatar ) and it's not an uncommon condition for swimmers, gymnasts and dancers.  

I skipped my weigh in 2 weeks ago (but went to my meeting) and weighed in last week with a 4.8 lb gain.  I managed to lose 1.6 of it this week.  I'll try to continue that trend next week, but I need to go to Chicago and deal with my mother's house so I get to eat out 3 meals a day for 10 days.  Yippie.

Nikkei is the black and white kitty ... both kitties are Japanese Bobtails.





Here's a picture of him from when my DD was a baby:


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Hello everyone.  My life continues to be pretty stressful.  My mom is still in the hospital, my 12-year old cat Nikkei (who I adored) died and my 11-year old DD needs a MRI for a possible hairline fracture of her spine  She is a competitive swimmer (as you can see in my avatar ) and it's not an uncommon condition for swimmers, gymnasts and dancers.
> 
> I skipped my weigh in 2 weeks ago (but went to my meeting) and weighed in last week with a 4.8 lb gain.  I managed to lose 1.6 of it this week.  I'll try to continue that trend next week, but I need to go to Chicago and deal with my mother's house so I get to eat out 3 meals a day for 10 days.  Yippie.



Oh, Robin.  I'm sorry about all your stress, but I'm so glad that you checked in with us.  I, for one, was worried about you. -- I guess with good cause.  With all that is going on, it's easy to put your needs off.  Please take care of yourself -- your mom, DD, the rest of your family and your Disboard friends need you!  Good job on your loss this week.  I'm sending good wishes your way.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Robin, thanks for letting us know how you're doing.  I'm sorry for your loss but I do hope that your mom and dd are going to be fine.


----------



## Twingle

Hello my WW buddies!  Just got back from an *AMAZING* 10 day trip to Disney!  Did very well food wise - I didn't count points while I was there, but I didn't fall face first into buffets either.  Hope everyone is holding steady!


----------



## susieb16

Hi Everyone,

Had a good weigh in today, down 3.8lbs getting me to my 5% goal! Thought I'd hit it next week in week 4 so I am thrilled.  I hope everyone else does well this week.  Thanks for inspiring me and helping me stay on track!

Sue


----------



## Julia M

Good Morning. I was up .6 at weigh in this morning. I am so incredibly discouraged, I almost started crying right then and there. I I've been at this plateau since mid May, with no end in sight. The lady who weighed me in wanted me to talk to the leader. At the end , she asked me if I was staying for the meeting. I told her honestly I couldn't stand to be in there right now. I could not hear how other people lost this or that, or especially someone saying "I had a bad week and lost 2 pounds"

I was .6 away from getting my 35 pound ribbon-I've been within a pound or two since May 14!

I just don't think I can do this anymore. I can't handle the weekly disappointment...of the anticipation of weighing in and being slammed again. I went out for breakfast 2 days ago with my boss and ordered cream of wheat with bananas!! Went to coffee with a friend yesterday and had a fat free latte, ate lunch with another friend and had a plain sandwich, no cheese, no mayo, just meat and veggies and didn't eat the bread and then out for dinner with other friends and had plain rotisserie chicken breast and steamed green beans. Earlier in the week I was at Red Robin and had a lettuce burger-no fries, just steamed carrots on the side!! 

What's the use?? I had one "bad" meal this week, but still stayed within all my points. If using some of your weekly points once during the week screws you, then what's the point?

Sorry for being such a downer, but I am just overwhelmed right now. I was so pumped for today, thinking I had broken through this plateau, but I haven't, not at all.

Julia


----------



## robinb

Julia M said:


> Good Morning. I was up .6 at weigh in this morning. I am so incredibly discouraged, I almost started crying right then and there. I I've been at this plateau since mid May, with no end in sight. The lady who weighed me in wanted me to talk to the leader. At the end , she asked me if I was staying for the meeting. I told her honestly I couldn't stand to be in there right now. I could not hear how other people lost this or that, or especially someone saying "I had a bad week and lost 2 pounds"
> 
> I was .6 away from getting my 35 pound ribbon-I've been within a pound or two since May 14!
> 
> I just don't think I can do this anymore. I can't handle the weekly disappointment...of the anticipation of weighing in and being slammed again. I went out for breakfast 2 days ago with my boss and ordered cream of wheat with bananas!! Went to coffee with a friend yesterday and had a fat free latte, ate lunch with another friend and had a plain sandwich, no cheese, no mayo, just meat and veggies and didn't eat the bread and then out for dinner with other friends and had plain rotisserie chicken breast and steamed green beans. Earlier in the week I was at Red Robin and had a lettuce burger-no fries, just steamed carrots on the side!!
> 
> What's the use?? I had one "bad" meal this week, but still stayed within all my points. If using some of your weekly points once during the week screws you, then what's the point?
> 
> Sorry for being such a downer, but I am just overwhelmed right now. I was so pumped for today, thinking I had broken through this plateau, but I haven't, not at all.
> 
> Julia


Julia, I feel your pain.  I'm a roller coaster.  Down a bit, down a bit, down a bit and then back up again a lot.  Repeat.  I think my problem is that I have a little success and then I stop tracking and paying attention and then I gain.

I can only tell you what my leader has asked me.  Do you track?  Are you using all your points?  Even all your weeklies?  Are you getting your good health guidelines?  I see "fat free" this and "plain" that in your menu.  Maybe you need to eat more .  It appears that you are not using ALL of your weekly points.  It's hard to wrap your head around it, but the program is really designed for ALL those points ... not _just_ your daily points.  If you have to, divide up your weeklies and think of having 36 points every day to eat (assuming you start with 29).  Subtract *down* from the 36 instead of up from 1 and try to get as close to 0 as possible.  It's a mental game so once you're at 7, you will KNOW that you have that many points to eat the rest of your day instead of getting to 29 (or whatever you daily number is) and thinking you are done for the day.  How do you eat those extra points?  Start this week by switching to higher fat foods like light mayo instead of fat free and 2% milk instead of skim.  Have a slice of cheese on your sandwich.  Ditch the fat free salad dressing and go to "light" or regular.  Count the oil toward your guidelines.  

In the meantime this week track every single thing that goes into your mouth.  even if it's "free" like a banana or a grape or a "bite-lick-taste".  I know it's a PITB, but it's the only thing that will show you exactly what you are eating.  Bring that tracker (print it out if you're using eTools) to your meeting next week.  Plan to arrive right when the weigh in starts and talk to your leader.  Give her the tracker and she will be able to analyze what's going on.  

Good luck and don't give up .  Trust the program the way it was designed.  You'll have your 35-lb ribbon soon enough.


----------



## Bamavalentyne

Julia,  If I can make a recommendation... this week, eat... use your weekly points... sometimes that's what it takes to break a plateau.  Sounds like your body is hanging on to the weight because it thinks it's not getting enough.  

I am back to WW after 2 years and gaining most of my weight back, but in the past I have been successful by varying weeks staying under my points and weeks using all of the weekly allowance.   

Good for you hanging in there, I'm afraid I would have given up by now.  



Julia M said:


> Good Morning. I was up .6 at weigh in this morning. I am so incredibly discouraged, I almost started crying right then and there. I I've been at this plateau since mid May, with no end in sight. The lady who weighed me in wanted me to talk to the leader. At the end , she asked me if I was staying for the meeting. I told her honestly I couldn't stand to be in there right now. I could not hear how other people lost this or that, or especially someone saying "I had a bad week and lost 2 pounds"
> 
> I was .6 away from getting my 35 pound ribbon-I've been within a pound or two since May 14!
> 
> I just don't think I can do this anymore. I can't handle the weekly disappointment...of the anticipation of weighing in and being slammed again. I went out for breakfast 2 days ago with my boss and ordered cream of wheat with bananas!! Went to coffee with a friend yesterday and had a fat free latte, ate lunch with another friend and had a plain sandwich, no cheese, no mayo, just meat and veggies and didn't eat the bread and then out for dinner with other friends and had plain rotisserie chicken breast and steamed green beans. Earlier in the week I was at Red Robin and had a lettuce burger-no fries, just steamed carrots on the side!!
> 
> What's the use?? I had one "bad" meal this week, but still stayed within all my points. If using some of your weekly points once during the week screws you, then what's the point?
> 
> Sorry for being such a downer, but I am just overwhelmed right now. I was so pumped for today, thinking I had broken through this plateau, but I haven't, not at all.
> 
> Julia


----------



## Twingle

Julia M - I'm so sorry about your disappointment.  Losing weight is such an emotional thing, and I hate reading the sadness in your post.  Are you near goal?  Maybe the number you've picked is too low for your body?  I know I'm 5'10, and WW says I can weigh between 142-174.  Anything below 160 would be far too thin for my body type, so maybe that's it?

I second what Robinb posted - eat ALL your points.  ALL of them.  Just for this week, try to lay off the franken-food, eat the real stuff.  Full fat, not fat free.  You'll use less for the flavor, but be more satisfied.  Are you good at tracking?  Look back on your weeks that had good loses, and see what worked for you then. 

Are you exercising a bit every day?  A bit is about an hour - not hours on end.  Are you getting your heart rate up every day, for 30 minutes or so?  If you've always done the same exercise, maybe switch it up?  For example, if you always walk/run 3 miles, maybe take an exercise class or swim laps?  

The only other thing I want to (gently) ask, is, what are your personal goals to weighing less and getting healthier?  It's so hard to type this out on a message board, and have it come through the way I intend, but your post talks about being "good" and how hard it is on you to have weekly disappointments.  No food is "good" or "bad", at least not on the WW program.  If you want to eat a whole cake, okay, not the best food choice, but just make it work into your points, and don't do it every day.  Are you really going to live the rest of your life having a lettuce burger and cream of wheat every day?  You could, but I don't think you'd enjoy it.  WW is a lifestyle plan, not a diet plan.  I think, from the way your post reads, that you are being very, very harsh on yourself.  Losing weight, getting healthier, is a journey.  You learn what works for you and what doesn't, what you're willing to do to be the best you you can be.

Taking care of you is ALWAYS WORTH IT.  ALWAYS.  You say you don't know if it's worth having the weekly disappointment at the scale - so go to your meetings, and when they weigh you in, to not write it in your book.  You are not defined by a number on a scale.  None of us walks around with our scale number on our back.  

I hope today is a better day for you.  Big hugs for you - getting healthier is such a struggle, but it's so, so, worth it - because you are worth it.


----------



## Sandi

Julia M -- Don't give up on yourself.  You are way too important to throw in the towel after coming so far.  The others have given some good advice (a lot of which I can apply to myself).  Go back and read the first booklet we were given and give yourself a fresh start with a fresh attitude.  Good luck.


----------



## Sandi

Twingle -- Glad to hear you had a great time at WDW.  Give us some highlights!  Besides being WW people, we're here because we love Disney.


----------



## cepmom

Wi yesterday was not so good....up 1.6 lbs. It wasn't unexpected though as I know I went over on points most days last week. No idea why I couldn't control it....it was just a bad week I guess. trying to think first this week, instead of just shoveling whatever looks good at the moment into my mouth

had a cookout yesterday at MIL's...had no idea what they were doing for food since they can never plan ahead, so I brought my own salad, fruit and a veggie burger just to make sure I had some healthy options. I stuck to my points for the day  and went to bed feeling very happy about that. 



Julia M said:


> Good Morning. I was up .6 at weigh in this morning. I am so incredibly discouraged, I almost started crying right then and there. I I've been at this plateau since mid May, with no end in sight. The lady who weighed me in wanted me to talk to the leader. At the end , she asked me if I was staying for the meeting. I told her honestly I couldn't stand to be in there right now. I could not hear how other people lost this or that, or especially someone saying "I had a bad week and lost 2 pounds"
> 
> I was .6 away from getting my 35 pound ribbon-I've been within a pound or two since May 14!
> 
> I just don't think I can do this anymore. I can't handle the weekly disappointment...of the anticipation of weighing in and being slammed again. I went out for breakfast 2 days ago with my boss and ordered cream of wheat with bananas!! Went to coffee with a friend yesterday and had a fat free latte, ate lunch with another friend and had a plain sandwich, no cheese, no mayo, just meat and veggies and didn't eat the bread and then out for dinner with other friends and had plain rotisserie chicken breast and steamed green beans. Earlier in the week I was at Red Robin and had a lettuce burger-no fries, just steamed carrots on the side!!
> 
> What's the use?? I had one "bad" meal this week, but still stayed within all my points. If using some of your weekly points once during the week screws you, then what's the point?
> 
> Sorry for being such a downer, but I am just overwhelmed right now. I was so pumped for today, thinking I had broken through this plateau, but I haven't, not at all.
> 
> Julia



Julia please hang in there.....you are worth it! Something is not right. I really, really suggest you talk to your leader about what's going on. Bring in your tracker so she can see what exactly you are taking in. Maybe something will click and she can help guide you to where you need to be. It sounds to me like you aren't getting enough food and/or meeting the good health guidelines.


----------



## Sora777

After two weeks of not losing, I lost 1.6 pounds.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Why am I not able to eat on weekends?  During the week, I have no issues, but on the weekends, I never seem to be eating!!


----------



## sjms71

As I am sitting on the beach my family is snacking on nutterbutter cookies and bbq chips(my weakness)and I am munching on 2 green peppers


----------



## LynnTH

I had my first weight in on Saturday.  Lost 3.8 pounds. Very happy.  I have not been able to get the scale to move for quite a while.  I have 11 pounds left to make my goal (but would actually like to lose 16 more).  So, glad I decided to rejoin WW again...


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> As I am sitting on the beach my family is snacking on nutterbutter cookies and bbq chips(my weakness)and I am munching on 2 green peppers



Aww, you are one tough cookie!  Do you feel superior?  (That's what DH always asks me when he and DD are scarfing on fun food and I choose the high road.)  My problem is that I often fall off the wagon.  You sound like you're doing better than I would.


----------



## Sandi

LynnTH said:


> I had my first weight in on Saturday.  Lost 3.8 pounds. Very happy.  I have not been able to get the scale to move for quite a while.  I have 11 pounds left to make my goal (but would actually like to lose 16 more).  So, glad I decided to rejoin WW again...



Wow, what a great jump start for you.  There are a lot of us who are serial joiners -- I'm never leaving again.


----------



## NC State

sjms71 said:


> As I am sitting on the beach my family is snacking on nutterbutter cookies and bbq chips(my weakness)and I am munching on 2 green peppers



I think you need a big BRAVO sticker


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Hello everyone.  My life continues to be pretty stressful.  My mom is still in the hospital, my 12-year old cat Nikkei (who I adored) died and my 11-year old DD needs a MRI for a possible hairline fracture of her spine  She is a competitive swimmer (as you can see in my avatar ) and it's not an uncommon condition for swimmers, gymnasts and dancers.
> 
> I skipped my weigh in 2 weeks ago (but went to my meeting) and weighed in last week with a 4.8 lb gain.  I managed to lose 1.6 of it this week.  I'll try to continue that trend next week, but I need to go to Chicago and deal with my mother's house so I get to eat out 3 meals a day for 10 days.  Yippie.
> 
> Nikkei is the black and white kitty ... both kitties are Japanese Bobtails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of him from when my DD was a baby:



Hey Girly, sorry you are still having a tough time.  Hang in there, I think you are in much need of a ..........Disney vacation when everyone is well and things settle down.  



susieb16 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Had a good weigh in today, down 3.8lbs getting me to my 5% goal! Thought I'd hit it next week in week 4 so I am thrilled.  I hope everyone else does well this week.  Thanks for inspiring me and helping me stay on track!
> 
> Sue



Great Job Sue 



Julia M said:


> Good Morning. I was up .6 at weigh in this morning. I am so incredibly discouraged, I almost started crying right then and there. I I've been at this plateau since mid May, with no end in sight. The lady who weighed me in wanted me to talk to the leader. At the end , she asked me if I was staying for the meeting. I told her honestly I couldn't stand to be in there right now. I could not hear how other people lost this or that, or especially someone saying "I had a bad week and lost 2 pounds"
> 
> I was .6 away from getting my 35 pound ribbon-I've been within a pound or two since May 14!
> 
> I just don't think I can do this anymore. I can't handle the weekly disappointment...of the anticipation of weighing in and being slammed again. I went out for breakfast 2 days ago with my boss and ordered cream of wheat with bananas!! Went to coffee with a friend yesterday and had a fat free latte, ate lunch with another friend and had a plain sandwich, no cheese, no mayo, just meat and veggies and didn't eat the bread and then out for dinner with other friends and had plain rotisserie chicken breast and steamed green beans. Earlier in the week I was at Red Robin and had a lettuce burger-no fries, just steamed carrots on the side!!
> 
> What's the use?? I had one "bad" meal this week, but still stayed within all my points. If using some of your weekly points once during the week screws you, then what's the point?
> 
> Sorry for being such a downer, but I am just overwhelmed right now. I was so pumped for today, thinking I had broken through this plateau, but I haven't, not at all.
> 
> Julia



Julia, hang in there I feel your pain.  I feel the same way most days lately but, I don't know what exactly keeps me going.  I guess the fact that I have loss 63lbs and I have great friends on here that I know have my back no matter what.  I know it's not easy but you can do it!!



cepmom said:


> Wi yesterday was not so good....up 1.6 lbs. It wasn't unexpected though as I know I went over on points most days last week. No idea why I couldn't control it....it was just a bad week I guess. trying to think first this week, instead of just shoveling whatever looks good at the moment into my mouth
> 
> had a cookout yesterday at MIL's...had no idea what they were doing for food since they can never plan ahead, so I brought my own salad, fruit and a veggie burger just to make sure I had some healthy options. I stuck to my points for the day  and went to bed feeling very happy about that.



 being up is never fun even when expected.  I am glad you were able to get right back on track at the cookout.  



Sora777 said:


> After two weeks of not losing, I lost 1.6 pounds.



Yeah!!



LynnTH said:


> I had my first weight in on Saturday.  Lost 3.8 pounds. Very happy.  I have not been able to get the scale to move for quite a while.  I have 11 pounds left to make my goal (but would actually like to lose 16 more).  So, glad I decided to rejoin WW again...



Way to go Lynn


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Aww, you are one tough cookie!  Do you feel superior?  (That's what DH always asks me when he and DD are scarfing on fun food and I choose the high road.)  My problem is that I often fall off the wagon.  You sound like you're doing better than I would.





NC State said:


> I think you need a big BRAVO sticker



Thanks guys!!  Last week at Disney I was totally off plan so really trying this week.  I didn't go crazy at disney but still ate more than my WW 29 .  All day today I kept saying to DH, I wish I had a scale......DH was like why so we can here it all the way home if you are up.  Am I really that obsessive .


----------



## Twingle

Sandi said:


> Twingle -- Glad to hear you had a great time at WDW.  Give us some highlights!  Besides being WW people, we're here because we love Disney.



Sure!  I can *TOTALLY* talk about Disney   We stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge for the 1st time, and  loved it .  This was our first trip with just our family of 5, and we had an amazing time.  All three of my kids rode Expedition Everest for their first time, and they all lived to tell the tale.  We made the 13+ hour trip to Disney and back and still adore each other, lol.  The weather was perfect - it was almost 20 degrees cooler in Florida than here in Virginia!  We wanted to make sure we took our time and relaxed, really enjoyed ourselves - and it totally worked!  This is the first time we've come home from Disney not needing a vacation from our vacation!  But, big happy banana dance  I love all our photos!  Whoo hoo for WW, it really gave me my self confidence back!


----------



## Twingle

sjms71 said:


> Thanks guys!!  Last week at Disney I was totally off plan so really trying this week.  I didn't go crazy at disney but still ate more than my WW 29 .  All day today I kept saying to DH, I wish I had a scale......DH was like why so we can here it all the way home if you are up.  Am I really that obsessive .



Hi!  When were you at Disney?  We were there the 7 - 16!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Hi all, is there room for another WW'er?  I joined last Monday, and lost 4 lbs the first week.  My biggest challenge....giving up full-sugar Pepsi.  We've have had a love affair for 45 years, and it's the hardest thing to give up.  I know I don't HAVE to give it up as long as I count the points, etc....but I'm appreciating the term "empty points" right now, and know I should be eating something vs. drinking.  

One thing cool I've found (i'm sure it's probably been mentioned somewhere before) is an ap for my IPhone that scans bar-codes from packaged food and gives calories/fat/fiber, etc, so it's easy to convert into points with the point calculator.  It'd be really cool if WW got a scanner ap!  (I do use their tracker on my IPhone)

This is actually a re-start on WW (it's been several years)...it's been hard for me to accept the whole fruits & veggies are no points things.  I feel I should be counting something for fruit...especially bananas.  

Anyway, I look forward to hearing all your stories, and rooting for each other as we go on this journey.  Thanks for listening!


----------



## stitch1986

hey everyone!! how was everyone's weekend?
so weighted in and after having a slacking off weekend I knew number wasnt great, so weighted in and lost .2 lbs and i will take that   hope everyone has a good day


----------



## sjms71

Twingle said:


> Hi!  When were you at Disney?  We were there the 7 - 16!



We overlapped, had I known.  We were there the 11-18.  This was our first time in YEARS not staying on property.  We rented a condo from people we did years ago.  We couldn't get what we thought was a good AP rate.  It was great for our wallet but, you lose some of that disney feel.  Glad you all enjoyed AK lodge.  We left Disney on Saturday and now we are spending a week at the beach on Anna Maria Island on the Gulf.  We have stayed here before too and it is beautiful.


----------



## Sandi

Twingle said:


> Sure!  I can *TOTALLY* talk about Disney   We stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge for the 1st time, and  loved it .  This was our first trip with just our family of 5, and we had an amazing time.  All three of my kids rode Expedition Everest for their first time, and they all lived to tell the tale.  We made the 13+ hour trip to Disney and back and still adore each other, lol.  The weather was perfect - it was almost 20 degrees cooler in Florida than here in Virginia!  We wanted to make sure we took our time and relaxed, really enjoyed ourselves - and it totally worked!  This is the first time we've come home from Disney not needing a vacation from our vacation!  But, big happy banana dance  I love all our photos!  Whoo hoo for WW, it really gave me my self confidence back!



Thanks for the Disney fix!  You're actually in the photos this time, right?  And, with your new look -- cute hairdo and nice bod -- you've earned that confidence.  Glad you and the family had a good trip.


----------



## sjms71

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Hi all, is there room for another WW'er?  I joined last Monday, and lost 4 lbs the first week.  My biggest challenge....giving up full-sugar Pepsi.  We've have had a love affair for 45 years, and it's the hardest thing to give up.  I know I don't HAVE to give it up as long as I count the points, etc....but I'm appreciating the term "empty points" right now, and know I should be eating something vs. drinking.
> 
> One thing cool I've found (i'm sure it's probably been mentioned somewhere before) is an ap for my IPhone that scans bar-codes from packaged food and gives calories/fat/fiber, etc, so it's easy to convert into points with the point calculator.  It'd be really cool if WW got a scanner ap!  (I do use their tracker on my IPhone)
> 
> This is actually a re-start on WW (it's been several years)...it's been hard for me to accept the whole fruits & veggies are no points things.  I feel I should be counting something for fruit...especially bananas.
> 
> Anyway, I look forward to hearing all your stories, and rooting for each other as we go on this journey.  Thanks for listening!



Welcome , I love that app!  Great Job on the 4lbs.  Honestly, if you can give up the Pepsi you will be better off.  Even with counting the pts.  It has so much sugar in it that it will just make you want more.  I never drank Pepsi but diet and now I don't even really want soda at all.  Good luck!!



stitch1986 said:


> hey everyone!! how was everyone's weekend?
> so weighted in and after having a slacking off weekend I knew number wasnt great, so weighted in and lost .2 lbs and i will take that   hope everyone has a good day



Down is Down and it all adds up .


----------



## BabyTigger99

I did it!!  I lost 3.4 pounds today, for a grand total of 21.2 pounds lost since May 10, which also gives me 10% of my weight lost!!!  Set my WW goal at 146 pounds (which is the top of the weight range for my height), but would like to get under 135.


----------



## uicbear

Glad to have found this section of the DISboards.  My brother and I just went to our 1 week weigh-in last night and he lost 6lbs and I lost 4lbs.  I don't know if I would have joined on my own, but my brother needs the support, and we both need the weight to go.

Our trip to Disney is now 3 weeks away and we are discussing our plan for when we're down there.  We'll have a kitchen and are just going to look for healthly alternatives.  All other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## NC State

Sounds like eveyone is having a good week.  Last Wednesday night I set a goal to go to the gym 5 days out of 7.  I made my goal today and I even walked 1.75 in 30 mins, it was hard but I feel great! My WI is tomorrow, I hope I have a good lost for the week.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

sjms71 said:


> Welcome , I love that app!  Great Job on the 4lbs.  Honestly, if you can give up the Pepsi you will be better off.  Even with counting the pts.  It has so much sugar in it that it will just make you want more.  I never drank Pepsi but diet and now I don't even really want soda at all.  Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> Down is Down and it all adds up .



Thank you for the warm welcome.  I know I need to cut out the Pepsi, I swear I'm worse than an alcoholic when it comes to Pepsi....just one won't hurt!!  My second fav drink is Red Diamond Sugar-Free tea, so I've been trying to keep it on hand, though sometimes Walmart sells out of it.  We also went to Sams on Saturday and I bought a big case of Fruit20, which has helped some.  My goal is NO Pepsi.  

I found out the local YMCA has Zumba classes, they sound like fun, it's just so hard, I work 10-4s, so I'm beat by the time I get home from work....but love those Friday's off!!

Congratulations BabyTigger99....that's awesome!!  



> Glad to have found this section of the DISboards. My brother and I just went to our 1 week weigh-in last night and he lost 6lbs and I lost 4lbs. I don't know if I would have joined on my own, but my brother needs the support, and we both need the weight to go.
> 
> Our trip to Disney is now 3 weeks away and we are discussing our plan for when we're down there. We'll have a kitchen and are just going to look for healthly alternatives. All other suggestions would be appreciated.



Sounds like we joined at the same time, and lost the same the 1st week!!    I think it's good that your brother signed up with you, he can help you with accountability.  Just don't get discourage, because men lose weight SO MUCH FASTER than women!!!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Twingle said:


> Sure!  I can *TOTALLY* talk about Disney   We stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge for the 1st time, and  loved it ...
> 
> ...But, big happy banana dance  I love all our photos!  Whoo hoo for WW, it really gave me my self confidence back!



YYYAAAYYY!!! What a fantastic feeling, huh?? Congrats, and enjoy your photos!  (We've never stayed at AKL...good to hear you loved it!)




Scrappy_Tink said:


> Hi all, is there room for another WW'er?  I joined last Monday, and lost 4 lbs the first week.  My biggest challenge....giving up full-sugar Pepsi.  We've have had a love affair for 45 years, and it's the hardest thing to give up.  I know I don't HAVE to give it up as long as I count the points, etc....but I'm appreciating the term "empty points" right now, and know I should be eating something vs. drinking.



The more, the merrier! Welcome aboard!  I, too, love Pepsi, but over the years I've learned to like Diet Pepsi.  My fave is Diet A&W Cream Soda...oh, my heavens!!  Thank goodness, its diet.




BabyTigger99 said:


> I did it!!  I lost 3.4 pounds today, for a grand total of 21.2 pounds lost since May 10, which also gives me 10% of my weight lost!!!



Yippy and YEE-Haaaah! Congrats!




uicbear said:


> Glad to have found this section of the DISboards.  My brother and I just went to our 1 week weigh-in last night and he lost 6lbs and I lost 4lbs.  I don't know if I would have joined on my own, but my brother needs the support, and we both need the weight to go.
> 
> Our trip to Disney is now 3 weeks away and we are discussing our plan for when we're down there.  We'll have a kitchen and are just going to look for healthly alternatives.  All other suggestions would be appreciated.



That's wonderful you have a WW buddy.  Enjoy your WDW trip together!




NC State said:


> Sounds like eveyone is having a good week.  Last Wednesday night I set a goal to go to the gym 5 days out of 7.  I made my goal today and I even walked 1.75 in 30 mins, it was hard but I feel great! My WI is tomorrow, I hope I have a good lost for the week.



Good for you!  What a speedy walker...I'm not that quick yet (3 miles/hour). Congrats on meeting your exercise goal!

Almost mid-week...Hope all are doing well!


----------



## Scottish McMouse

Anyone doing WW at Home? I had great success with the program before I got pregnant with my 2nd, but then after I had him, I had okay-ish success... but then I started to struggle once I started to think about babies again and kept thinking, "Am I hungry because I'm pregnant again? Oh, in that case I should eat if I'm hungry!!" (so it meant that I didn't lose the weight I wanted to before having my 3rd)

My 3rd is nearly 3 months old, so now I think that it's time that I really focus. I LOVE doing WW at home, but because I'm not accountable to anyone but myself, it's too easy for me to start over once I've had a bad day/week i.e. "Oh, I've already ruined WW this week. I guess I'll just have a big bowl of ice cream and start over tomorrow!"

But I want to look great in all those photos with Mickey next spring so that's my motivation now!!!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Support is KEY in any lifestyle change, whether it is weight loss, exercise, quitting smoking, stopping drinking, etc.  Keep checking in here with your successes (and not so successful days).  The support is great!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Scottish McMouse said:


> Anyone doing WW at Home?
> 
> *****
> 
> I LOVE doing WW at home, but because I'm not accountable to anyone but myself, it's too easy for me to start over once I've had a bad day/week i.e. "Oh, I've already ruined WW this week. I guess I'll just have a big bowl of ice cream and start over tomorrow!"
> 
> But I want to look great in all those photos with Mickey next spring so that's my motivation now!!!



I do WW online at home (and at work/computer), and I LOVE it!  At first, I thought maybe I'd have trouble by not going to meetings and being accountable, but it has been far easier than I imagined.  Plus, I'm spending money to do it -- true, far less than if I attended meetings in person, but hard-earned money nonetheless -- and I'll be d*mned if I'm going to waste it.   My wallet held me accountable in the beginning.

Now that I'm close to goal, my co-workers, family and friends who've taken notice, supported me and congratulated me are holding me accountable whether they know it or not.  I love feeling GREAT and the feedback I've received...that keeps me going!





BabyTigger99 said:


> Support is KEY in any lifestyle change, whether it is weight loss, exercise, quitting smoking, stopping drinking, etc.  Keep checking in here with your successes (and not so successful days).  The support is great!



I couldn't agree more.  The support on this thread is amazing!!


----------



## Sandi

Just back from my WI and I am up 0.8.  I actually expected that it would be a larger gain, so I'm okay.  I've just had an awful time dealing with night time snacking the last couple of weeks.  I continue my dance with the last 5 pounds to goal.  

My leader suggested that I need to shake things up a bit to get to the goal.  The Simply Filling technique was one idea, so I picked up the pamphlet on SF.  I know a few of you do or have done SF.  Did you find it workable?  Any suggestions or hints on how to succeed with that?

Good luck to the rest of the Wednesday WI'ers.


----------



## Twingle

Another one chiming in on how wonderful the support is here!  I don't post often, but I know my Dis Board WW buddies are *always* there!

Welcome!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Scottish McMouse said:


> Anyone doing WW at Home? I had great success with the program before I got pregnant with my 2nd, but then after I had him, I had okay-ish success... but then I started to struggle once I started to think about babies again and kept thinking, "Am I hungry because I'm pregnant again? Oh, in that case I should eat if I'm hungry!!" (so it meant that I didn't lose the weight I wanted to before having my 3rd)
> 
> My 3rd is nearly 3 months old, so now I think that it's time that I really focus. I LOVE doing WW at home, but because I'm not accountable to anyone but myself, it's too easy for me to start over once I've had a bad day/week i.e. "Oh, I've already ruined WW this week. I guess I'll just have a big bowl of ice cream and start over tomorrow!"
> 
> But I want to look great in all those photos with Mickey next spring so that's my motivation now!!!



I'm doing it online too, which is another reason why I wanted to join this thread.  I also went on the limb and posted to all my friends on FB that I was joining, so i feel like I have accountability to to the people who care about me most...i got such overwhelming support from them, it made me feel really good, and makes me want to do well!

okay, I'm still struggling with the fruit = no points thing.  I'm not counting calories 'per se", but I just cant see how if I want five bananas a day (around 500 calories) that I can lose weight.  Anyone here still use the "old style" of counting points, by making up a point limit on fruit?


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Sandi said:


> Just back from my WI and I am up 0.8.  I actually expected that it would be a larger gain, so I'm okay.  I've just had an awful time dealing with night time snacking the last couple of weeks.  I continue my dance with the last 5 pounds to goal.
> 
> My leader suggested that I need to shake things up a bit to get to the goal.  The Simply Filling technique was one idea, so I picked up the pamphlet on SF.  I know a few of you do or have done SF.  Did you find it workable?  Any suggestions or hints on how to succeed with that?
> 
> Good luck to the rest of the Wednesday WI'ers.



sorry, I don't have enough experience to give good advise, but wanted to say Great Job!!!!!!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Okay, I have a confession.....I seriously need help with my Pepsi problem.  i was so frustrated by something that happened at work yesterday that the only thing that made me "feel better" was a 32 oz Pepsi.  I was afraid to count the points, so I just skipped dinner and called it a day,  Does anyone have advise (besides, simple DONT!!!)  Honestly, I could give up chocolate for the rest of my life, if I could only have one Pepsi a day!

I wish there was a pill I could pop once a day that would make Pepsi taste like poo.


----------



## NC State

Sandi said:


> Just back from my WI and I am up 0.8.  I actually expected that it would be a larger gain, so I'm okay.  I've just had an awful time dealing with night time snacking the last couple of weeks.  I continue my dance with the last 5 pounds to goal.



Sandi, I feel your pain, I was up for the first time since I joined on March 2.  I was up .4 and I blame my mother-in-law!  Sunday she had chicken salad, potatoe salad all with Duke's mayo, chicken/pork loin and yes, a big fresh carrot cake!  I promise myself that I will not let this get me down.  I will jump over this  and I will keep tracking in my food journal and going to the gym!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Just back from my WI and I am up 0.8.  I actually expected that it would be a larger gain, so I'm okay.  I've just had an awful time dealing with night time snacking the last couple of weeks.  I continue my dance with the last 5 pounds to goal.
> 
> My leader suggested that I need to shake things up a bit to get to the goal.  The Simply Filling technique was one idea, so I picked up the pamphlet on SF.  I know a few of you do or have done SF.  Did you find it workable?  Any suggestions or hints on how to succeed with that?
> 
> Good luck to the rest of the Wednesday WI'ers.



Hang in there Sandi, Not sure about SF and any success stories but hope it does the trick for you.



Scrappy_Tink said:


> Okay, I have a confession.....I seriously need help with my Pepsi problem.  i was so frustrated by something that happened at work yesterday that the only thing that made me "feel better" was a 32 oz Pepsi.  I was afraid to count the points, so I just skipped dinner and called it a day,  Does anyone have advise (besides, simple DONT!!!)  Honestly, I could give up chocolate for the rest of my life, if I could only have one Pepsi a day!
> 
> I wish there was a pill I could pop once a day that would make Pepsi taste like poo.



I know you said you don't really want this option and I know I already said this but, you really should try and give it up.  It will be tough and you will have withdrawals but you can not be having a pepsi instead of healthy food.  Once you detox your body from it I bet you will fell 100% better.  Now with that said, I know coke has a coke zero does pepsi have a "zero" product you can try.  What about gum instead.  Unfortunately, as you know you are addicted and nothing else may satisfy that craving although the poo pill idea sounds like it might work .  Be tough you can do it!


----------



## Sandi

Scrappy_Tink said:


> okay, I'm still struggling with the fruit = no points thing.  I'm not counting ca.lories 'per se", but I just cant see how if I *want* five bananas a day (around 500 calories) that I can lose weight.  Anyone here still use the "old style" of counting points, by making up a point limit on fruit?



Okay, first of all, none of us developed our weight problem because we were eating too much fruit.  We aren't supposed to eat all we *want* or until we're stuffed.  We're supposed to eat until we are satisfied.  That was the theme of this week's meeting and it was very helpful.  At the end of the meeting, my leader said:  Remember, if hunger isn't the problem, food isn't the answer.  I thought that was brilliant.  Embrace the new plan and let it work for you.



Scrappy_Tink said:


> Okay, I have a confession.....I seriously need help with my Pepsi problem.  i was so frustrated by something that happened at work yesterday that the only thing that made me "feel better" was a 32 oz Pepsi.  I was afraid to count the points, so I just skipped dinner and called it a day,  Does anyone have advise (besides, simple DONT!!!)  Honestly, I could give up chocolate for the rest of my life, if I could only have one Pepsi a day!
> 
> I wish there was a pill I could pop once a day that would make Pepsi taste like poo.



I'm with Stephanie.  You can't substitute your real food with Pepsi.  It's just not healthy.  If you can't go cold turkey, can you cut back?  Maybe mix the Pepsi with Pepsi Max until you can do a complete switch over?


----------



## mommykds

Sandi said:


> Remember, if hunger isn't the problem, food isn't the answer.  I thought that was brilliant.



I love this!!!! So true!!!


----------



## mommykds

WI this morning.  I am down .5 from 2 weeks ago (I missed WI in last week as we were away for the weekend) I am happy with that since I did have some treats during that time.  However since I had plateaued (sp?) the 3 weeks before that I have been stuck in pretty much the same place for over a month.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I was up 0.7 at weigh in yesterday.  I did everything right but I was still up.  I'm still 1.9 lbs below my goal so I shouldn't be too concerned, I suppose, but it's still annoying!  I may have even earned a few exercise points which I don't normally do... maybe THAT was my problem.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was up 0.7 at weigh in yesterday.  I did everything right but I was still up.  I'm still 1.9 lbs below my goal so I shouldn't be too concerned, I suppose, but it's still annoying!  I may have even earned a few exercise points which I don't normally do... maybe THAT was my problem.



Yeah, that exercise is always a problem.  You're too funny.  

I am so looking forward to being below my goal weight.  You are an inspiration.


----------



## mrzrich

Skipped my meeting last night, had a rough day at work. I know I am up.

Refocused this AM.  Even took my vitamin which I usually forget.


----------



## diskids2

Hi all!  I haven't posted since I started WW 5 months ago...down 73 lbs.  Almost half way to my goal.  Still inspired.  Still lurking.  Just want you all to know that there have been many times (and you don't know it) but I wanted to give up and cheat and I logged in here, lurked around, got my inspiration, and stayed the course!

Please don't ever change or stop posting.  This lurker loves it!

Linda


----------



## BabyTigger99

Oh man, I just want to EAT today!!!  We have had crappy, cold, rainy weather since Sunday, and all I want to do is eat cookies and chips and everything else that is horrid for me.  Anyone else get like this?


----------



## cepmom

BabyTigger99 said:


> Oh man, I just want to EAT today!!!  We have had crappy, cold, rainy weather since Sunday, and all I want to do is eat cookies and chips and everything else that is horrid for me.  Anyone else get like this?



yup...I do it too. I have been really bad the past couple days


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> Skipped my meeting last night, had a rough day at work. I know I am up.
> 
> Refocused this AM.  Even took my vitamin which I usually forget.



Remembering to take your vitamin is a success!  Sorry you had a rough day yesterday Toni-Ann.  I'm glad that you're seeing that today is a new day.  We've all been there -- and lived to tell.



diskids2 said:


> Hi all!  I haven't posted since I started WW 5 months ago...down 73 lbs.  Almost half way to my goal.  Still inspired.  Still lurking.  Just want you all to know that there have been many times (and you don't know it) but I wanted to give up and cheat and I logged in here, lurked around, got my inspiration, and stayed the course!
> 
> Please don't ever change or stop posting.  This lurker loves it!
> 
> Linda



Linda, that is amazing.  Wow!  Quit lurking and join us more frequently.  I'm sure you have a lot to offer in terms of advice, encouragement, and commitment with your experience of losing 73 pounds in 5 months.  You're like a goddess.



BabyTigger99 said:


> Oh man, I just want to EAT today!!!  We have had crappy, cold, rainy weather since Sunday, and all I want to do is eat cookies and chips and everything else that is horrid for me.  Anyone else get like this?



I think you get that stupid weather about a day before we do.  It is so gray and ugly out.  It rains and then it stops and then it starts again.  I had plans to play tennis tonight, but it's not looking good.  We'll all have to STEP AWAY FROM THE COOKIES!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

diskids2 said:


> Hi all!  I haven't posted since I started WW 5 months ago...down 73 lbs.  Almost half way to my goal.  Still inspired.  Still lurking.  Just want you all to know that there have been many times (and you don't know it) but I wanted to give up and cheat and I logged in here, lurked around, got my inspiration, and stayed the course!
> 
> Please don't ever change or stop posting.  This lurker loves it!
> 
> Linda



That's FANTASTIC!!  Holy cow, you're kicking some WW butt!  Keep up the amazing transformation.


Some people eat when they're stressed or sad -- I'm pretty much the opposite.  Yesterday, my former spouse and I said "Good-bye" to our youngest "kid"...the beautiful, happy, always smiling, caramel-colored Husky, Jackson Browne.  Of the three we shared (and I still visit twice a week), he was the youngest (9) and not the first we expected to go.  The other two are 10 and 14, so I know the same will likely come up twice more in the next four years at most.  UGH.  What an emotional week and tough, tough night.  I was so sick to my stomach, I didn't want to eat anything or cook for that matter.  I had a can of tuna for supper last night...which I guess was better than nothing or what I could have grabbed off the shelf.

Today I had a salad for lunch and haven't snacked at all (which is unusual for me).  I'm not complaining...I'm actually on-plan...I just don't feel motivated right now to cook or eat all my points.  Luckily, my WI is tomorrow morning, so I should feel better in another day or two.

Thanks for letting me share.

~ Bobbi


----------



## Sandi

disbabyndaddy said:


> That's FANTASTIC!!  Holy cow, you're kicking some WW butt!  Keep up the amazing transformation.
> 
> 
> Some people eat when they're stressed or sad -- I'm pretty much the opposite.  Yesterday, my former spouse and I said "Good-bye" to our youngest "kid"...the beautiful, happy, always smiling, caramel-colored Husky, Jackson Browne.  Of the three we shared (and I still visit twice a week), he was the youngest (9) and not the first we expected to go.  The other two are 10 and 14, so I know the same will likely come up twice more in the next four years at most.  UGH.  What an emotional week and tough, tough night.  I was so sick to my stomach, I didn't want to eat anything or cook for that matter.  I had a can of tuna for supper last night...which I guess was better than nothing or what I could have grabbed off the shelf.
> 
> Today I had a salad for lunch and haven't snacked at all (which is unusual for me).  I'm not complaining...I'm actually on-plan...I just don't feel motivated right now to cook or eat all my points.  Luckily, my WI is tomorrow morning, so I should feel better in another day or two.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> ~ Bobbi



Bobbi, I'm so sorry for your loss.  Our pets really are family.  Sending hugs your way.


----------



## NC State

diskids2 said:


> Hi all!  I haven't posted since I started WW 5 months ago...down 73 lbs.  Almost half way to my goal.  Still inspired.  Still lurking.  Just want you all to know that there have been many times (and you don't know it) but I wanted to give up and cheat and I logged in here, lurked around, got my inspiration, and stayed the course!
> 
> Please don't ever change or stop posting.  This lurker loves it!
> 
> Linda



Wow, I want to know more about what worked for you.


----------



## sjms71

to everyone who is up this week.  




diskids2 said:


> Hi all!  I haven't posted since I started WW 5 months ago...down 73 lbs.  Almost half way to my goal.  Still inspired.  Still lurking.  Just want you all to know that there have been many times (and you don't know it) but I wanted to give up and cheat and I logged in here, lurked around, got my inspiration, and stayed the course!
> 
> Please don't ever change or stop posting.  This lurker loves it!
> 
> Linda



Linda!!!!  You go girl, omg, that is just amazing.  I agree with Sandi, you should post more if you can.  I am sure you have a lot of tips that could help us all out.  Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

disbabyndaddy said:


> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> ~ Bobbi



 I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## diskids2

Hi everybody...thanks for the words of encouragement...I'm sitting here crying.  Loosing weight is such an emotional thing!

I'm not really sure how I am staying the course.  It wasn't even my idea to join.  A friend said she was going to go and asked if I wanted to give it a try and five months later, here I am.  

I have never been so determined.  Honestly.  The loss is great, but I think because I have so much to loose ... 180 pounds to be at goal...in the begiining it comes off in big losses.  Although I have had some 1.8 weeks!

All I can say is that I really stick to the program.  I measure, weigh, portion, track and I really try to limit my carbs (not eliminate...limit ).  I also belong to a gym and I go 3-4 times per week with my DH, DD, DS.  That is helping a lot.

At times, I get bored with my food choices.  I am a creature of habit and find that if I have the week planned out, I do much better.  The WW soup works wonders for me.  Whenever I make that and have it for a few dinners, I always have a big weight loss.  I put some baked chicken breast in it and about a quarter cup of brown rice and trust me I have a big bowl!

The WW treats...Giant Latte bars are a favorite of mine at 2 points.  I have one almost every night.  

Anyway, I really meant it when I said that there have been many nights when I read your posts and you get me through...We are going to WDW again in the summer of 2012 for my 50th and I plan on being AT GOAL!  

Good luck to all on successful weeks!

Linda


----------



## diskids2

disbabyndaddy said:


> That's FANTASTIC!!  Holy cow, you're kicking some WW butt!  Keep up the amazing transformation.
> 
> 
> Some people eat when they're stressed or sad -- I'm pretty much the opposite.  Yesterday, my former spouse and I said "Good-bye" to our youngest "kid"...the beautiful, happy, always smiling, caramel-colored Husky, Jackson Browne.  Of the three we shared (and I still visit twice a week), he was the youngest (9) and not the first we expected to go.  The other two are 10 and 14, so I know the same will likely come up twice more in the next four years at most.  UGH.  What an emotional week and tough, tough night.  I was so sick to my stomach, I didn't want to eat anything or cook for that matter.  I had a can of tuna for supper last night...which I guess was better than nothing or what I could have grabbed off the shelf.
> 
> Today I had a salad for lunch and haven't snacked at all (which is unusual for me).  I'm not complaining...I'm actually on-plan...I just don't feel motivated right now to cook or eat all my points.  Luckily, my WI is tomorrow morning, so I should feel better in another day or two.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> ~ Bobbi


 Sorry about your pet.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

sjms71 said:


> Hang in there Sandi, Not sure about SF and any success stories but hope it does the trick for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you said you don't really want this option and I know I already said this but, you really should try and give it up.  It will be tough and you will have withdrawals but you can not be having a pepsi instead of healthy food.  Once you detox your body from it I bet you will fell 100% better.  Now with that said, I know coke has a coke zero does pepsi have a "zero" product you can try.  What about gum instead.  Unfortunately, as you know you are addicted and nothing else may satisfy that craving although the poo pill idea sounds like it might work .  Be tough you can do it!



I know you are 100% right....it's just so hard.  What's ironic, is my ex is an alcoholic (not that I'm really compairing the two, I know it's completely different type of addiction!) and I always thought "He's letting a DRINK ruin his life and family?  I was thinking about that today, and I know I'm sabbatoging my new life-style by a simple "drink".  I'm going to try to go cold turkey.  



> Okay, first of all, none of us developed our weight problem because we were eating too much fruit. We aren't supposed to eat all we want or until we're stuffed. We're supposed to eat until we are satisfied. That was the theme of this week's meeting and it was very helpful. At the end of the meeting, my leader said: Remember, if hunger isn't the problem, food isn't the answer. I thought that was brilliant. Embrace the new plan and let it work for you.



Thanks for sharing that advise!  You're right, of course.  Actually, I've been spacing my meals out pretty well, so I haven't had too much of a hunger problem....more like _craving _ problems!!  I'm afraid I've been too lazy tho, and eating too many Healthy Choices, I know I need to eat more fresh foods.



> Hi all! I haven't posted since I started WW 5 months ago...down 73 lbs. Almost half way to my goal. Still inspired. Still lurking. Just want you all to know that there have been many times (and you don't know it) but I wanted to give up and cheat and I logged in here, lurked around, got my inspiration, and stayed the course!
> 
> Please don't ever change or stop posting. This lurker loves it!



What an inspiration...please quit lurking, I'm sure your ideas and methods woud encourage us all to stay on plan.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!



> That's FANTASTIC!! Holy cow, you're kicking some WW butt! Keep up the amazing transformation.
> 
> 
> Some people eat when they're stressed or sad -- I'm pretty much the opposite. Yesterday, my former spouse and I said "Good-bye" to our youngest "kid"...the beautiful, happy, always smiling, caramel-colored Husky, Jackson Browne. Of the three we shared (and I still visit twice a week), he was the youngest (9) and not the first we expected to go. The other two are 10 and 14, so I know the same will likely come up twice more in the next four years at most. UGH. What an emotional week and tough, tough night. I was so sick to my stomach, I didn't want to eat anything or cook for that matter. I had a can of tuna for supper last night...which I guess was better than nothing or what I could have grabbed off the shelf.
> 
> Today I had a salad for lunch and haven't snacked at all (which is unusual for me). I'm not complaining...I'm actually on-plan...I just don't feel motivated right now to cook or eat all my points. Luckily, my WI is tomorrow morning, so I should feel better in another day or two.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



I'm so sorry for your loss...I had to put my Furry Son, Max, to sleep (he was 13) the beginning of May, and it tore me up ( He was a yellow lab, best friend, and "therapy dog")  I miss him so much, so I know what you are going through


----------



## sjms71

Scrappy_Tink said:


> I know you are 100% right....it's just so hard.  What's ironic, is my ex is an alcoholic (not that I'm really compairing the two, I know it's completely different type of addiction!) and I always thought "He's letting a DRINK ruin his life and family?  I was thinking about that today, and I know I'm sabbatoging my new life-style by a simple "drink".  I'm going to try to go cold turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing that advise!  You're right, of course.  Actually, I've been spacing my meals out pretty well, so I haven't had too much of a hunger problem....more like _craving _ problems!!  I'm afraid I've been too lazy tho, and eating too many Healthy Choices, I know I need to eat more fresh foods.
> 
> 
> 
> What an inspiration...please quit lurking, I'm sure your ideas and methods woud encourage us all to stay on plan.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss...I had to put my Furry Son, Max, to sleep (he was 13) the beginning of May, and it tore me up ( He was a yellow lab, best friend, and "therapy dog")  I miss him so much, so I know what you are going through
Click to expand...


An addiction is an addiction,  I know it will be hard for you to stop, but I know you can do it!!!  We are here for you so when you feel like you might just kill someone cause you need a pepsi fix, just come on here and one of us will talk you off the ledge .


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

sjms71 said:


> An addiction is an addiction,  I know it will be hard for you to stop, but I know you can do it!!!  We are here for you so when you feel like you might just kill someone cause you need a pepsi fix, just come on here and one of us will talk you off the ledge .



LOL!!!!  Thank you so much!    you guys rock!


----------



## mommykds

BabyTigger99 said:


> Oh man, I just want to EAT today!!!  We have had crappy, cold, rainy weather since Sunday, and all I want to do is eat cookies and chips and everything else that is horrid for me.  Anyone else get like this?


Yes, yes, & YES!  When I get like that a few things help. Sometimes I go back through my old WW's pamphlets or magazines & read about success stories.  Or I go in my closet & try on clothes, maybe measure myself.  Any way to distract myself usually works..cleaning, surfing the net, good food shopping for fresh fruits or WW's friendly items, play my Wi Fit, or even have a small treat to hedge off the cravings.  It's hard & I feel your pain. 



diskids2 said:


> Hi all!  I haven't posted since I started WW 5 months ago...down 73 lbs.  Almost half way to my goal.  Still inspired.  Still lurking.  Just want you all to know that there have been many times (and you don't know it) but I wanted to give up and cheat and I logged in here, lurked around, got my inspiration, and stayed the course!
> 
> Please don't ever change or stop posting.  This lurker loves it!
> 
> Linda



Wow!!!!  Don't be a lurker, I'd love to hear how you are doing.



disbabyndaddy said:


> Some people eat when they're stressed or sad -- I'm pretty much the opposite.  Yesterday, my former spouse and I said "Good-bye" to our youngest "kid"...the beautiful, happy, always smiling, caramel-colored Husky, Jackson Browne.  Of the three we shared (and I still visit twice a week), he was the youngest (9) and not the first we expected to go.  The other two are 10 and 14, so I know the same will likely come up twice more in the next four years at most.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> ~ Bobbi


I am so sorry about your furbaby.  Losing a pet is so painful. 



sjms71 said:


> An addiction is an addiction,  I know it will be hard for you to stop, but I know you can do it!!!  We are here for you so when you feel like you might just kill someone cause you need a pepsi fix, just come on here and one of us will talk you off the ledge .


I totally agree!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning ladies.  Yesterday I marked my 40 lbs loss.  I didn't even realize that until last night when I was updating my planner/weight diary with totals for the week.    I have been at a plateau for a month but that .5lb WI yesterday pushed me over.  Hopefully I will continue losing again as we have some trips & family events this summer that will be tricky.  30lbs more to go, I am hoping to be at goal as my Christmas present to me. 

Have great day everyone!


----------



## Sandi

mommykds said:


> Good morning ladies.  Yesterday I marked my 40 lbs loss.  I didn't even realize that until last night when I was updating my planner/weight diary with totals for the week.    I have been at a plateau for a month but that .5lb WI yesterday pushed me over.  Hopefully I will continue losing again as we have some trips & family events this summer that will be tricky.  30lbs more to go, I am hoping to be at goal as my Christmas present to me.
> 
> Have great day everyone!



Congratulations on that milestone!  You should be proud of that achievement.  Sounds like you have the right attitude to continue to your ultimate goal.  Keep up the great work and I'm so glad you plowed through your plateau.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Well, I made it through my junk food cravings.  I just kept myself busy to try and push the cravings out of my mind.  And my night time trick?? I paint my fingernails!  Can't be eating junk with wet nails!!  I have a wedding to go to tomorrow.  Family style chicken dinner...yummy!!  I am hoping to get a workout done in the morning, and really watch what I am eating.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Thank you all for your kind words about the loss of our "baby".  The decision to painful to make and even more heartbreaking to know that big happy, smiling fella is gone.  (The other two can definitely tell there is hurting and sadness.)  But I really believe he knew it was time too.  I picked up his clay paw print today and am so thankful to have it, along with a huge ball of fur we petted off him that last day.  Wow, Huskys shed...a...lot. 

Anyway...your words meant a great deal.  Thank you all!


----------



## mommykds

Sandi said:


> Congratulations on that milestone!  You should be proud of that achievement.  Sounds like you have the right attitude to continue to your ultimate goal.  Keep up the great work and I'm so glad you plowed through your plateau.



Thank you.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

disbabyndaddy said:


> Thank you all for your kind words about the loss of our "baby".  The decision to painful to make and even more heartbreaking to know that big happy, smiling fella is gone.  (The other two can definitely tell there is hurting and sadness.)  But I really believe he knew it was time too.  I picked up his clay paw print today and am so thankful to have it, along with a huge ball of fur we petted off him that last day.  Wow, Huskys shed...a...lot.
> 
> Anyway...your words meant a great deal.  Thank you all!



I had to smile at your words (not your loss!)  I swear, Max should have been bald, the way he shed.  My son's last birthday, I sent an envelope of Max's hair as a joke, because he said he missed him (this was before he passed).  My other son vacuumed yesterday, and he said its the first time he saw dirt instead of just hair.   

anyway I had such a special connection with max (like Elliott and ET)...I know it sounds silly, and most people probably don't understand what I'm talking about.  

/Two weeks ago, a family that's close to me (they are Military) knew I was grieving and asked if I'd take their "Baby" (A Yorkie frou-frou dog) because they are PCSing to Germany and didn't think she''d  survive the plane ride.   I was really afraid to take her in, but she's eased the pain some.  She's so cute, and a little Ditzy (like a dumb blonde!), but she loves to sit by me while I read and cuddle in bed next to me.  She is such a sweetie, but sadly, it reminds me that the connection I had with my Max was truly unique, and I still miss him so bad.  I'm glad you still have two furry companions to keep you company.   Hang in there


----------



## postesf

Hi guys!  I have just joined Weight Watchers (again...).  My meetings are on Wednesday evening.  

I have a quick question... During the summer, I like to take my 13 year old newphew to the movies.  It's only $2 and includes a small drink and small (smaller than the regular small) popcorn.  I know movie theater popcorn is obviously not a good snack choice, but IF I did want to use some of extra points, any idea how may points the popcorn would be?

Thanks!
Stacie


----------



## Sandi

postesf said:


> Hi guys!  I have just joined Weight Watchers (again...).  My meetings are on Wednesday evening.
> 
> I have a quick question... During the summer, I like to take my 13 year old newphew to the movies.  It's only $2 and includes a small drink and small (smaller than the regular small) popcorn.  I know movie theater popcorn is obviously not a good snack choice, but IF I did want to use some of extra points, any idea how may points the popcorn would be?
> 
> Thanks!
> Stacie



Hi Stacie and good luck!  The e-tools says "popcorn, movie, without butter" is 4 pointsplus for 3 cups.  It's not going to be perfect to what you're eating -- every place is probably a little different, but 4PP for 3 cups seems like a good guess.


----------



## sjms71

postesf said:


> Hi guys!  I have just joined Weight Watchers (again...).  My meetings are on Wednesday evening.
> 
> I have a quick question... During the summer, I like to take my 13 year old newphew to the movies.  It's only $2 and includes a small drink and small (smaller than the regular small) popcorn.  I know movie theater popcorn is obviously not a good snack choice, but IF I did want to use some of extra points, any idea how may points the popcorn would be?
> 
> Thanks!
> Stacie



Welcome Stacie!!!  Let us know next week how your 1st week and weigh in went.


----------



## sjms71

usually after 2 weeks I am ready to come home but, not this time.  Disney was busy however, I think less crowded then we went in March.  Walked about 7 miles a day in the parks.  I know I didn't sound thrilled with the new Star Tours when I originally commented on it but we ended up riding it about 4x's and were lucky enough to get a different "story" everytime some were much better than others.  In March the interactive que for Haunted Mansion wasn't open but this time it was and it was fun.  As for the beach it was beautiful.  I love Anna Maria Island, the water was crystal clear and blue/green.  The water temperature was almost too warm some days but enjoyable.  As for WW did not count points but really tried not to over do it at all so we will see what the scale says.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.  Do I dare say 11 weeks until our next trip :


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> usually after 2 weeks I am ready to come home but, not this time.  Disney was busy however, I think less crowded then we went in March.  Walked about 7 miles a day in the parks.  I know I didn't sound thrilled with the new Star Tours when I originally commented on it but we ended up riding it about 4x's and were lucky enough to get a different "story" everytime some were much better than others.  In March the interactive que for Haunted Mansion wasn't open but this time it was and it was fun.  As for the beach it was beautiful.  I love Anna Maria Island, the water was crystal clear and blue/green.  The water temperature was almost too warm some days but enjoyable.  As for WW did not count points but really tried not to over do it at all so we will see what the scale says.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.  Do I dare say 11 weeks until our next trip :



Welcome home Stephanie.  Sounds like you had a good vacation.  I'm eager to hear how your WI goes.  Based on your comments while you were gone -- and all the exercise you got -- I'm betting you did very well.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Welcome home Stephanie.  Sounds like you had a good vacation.  I'm eager to hear how your WI goes.  Based on your comments while you were gone -- and all the exercise you got -- I'm betting you did very well.



Thanks Sandi, I walked a lot at disney.  At the beach I ran usually 2 miles in the morning then while I was in the water I was constantly doing my version of "water aerobics".  However, I was going to kill DH yesterday. Last night DH and I wanted to take our last stroll on the beach at sunset.  So, on the way back from our walk the clouds rolled in really fast and it started to look stormy.  So, DH says you want to run as it starts raining.  So, when we both get back to the house soaking wet he was like, oh I thought you were a runner I turned around and thought you were right behind me and you were like 20 feet back, you counldn't keep up .  I was like first of all you are 6' tall I am 5'4" second I was in a little beach mini skirt and it was pouring rain, I don't sprint when I run either!!!! Anyway, just ticked me off!!!


----------



## cepmom

heading to my meeting shortly...but I'm not weighing today. I had a horrendous week. Not sure why; probably a combination of crummy weather, feeling lousy most of the week(my arm and shoulder still) and some stress between other family members(why does that affect me??) Anyway...I thought about blowing the meeting off altogether but thought I could use some inspiration/motivation in whatever form I could get, so I'm going to go. I did get up and walk 3 miles this morning, so I'm hoping that it's a good start to a good on plan day


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> usually after 2 weeks I am ready to come home but, not this time.  Disney was busy however, I think less crowded then we went in March.  Walked about 7 miles a day in the parks.  I know I didn't sound thrilled with the new Star Tours when I originally commented on it but we ended up riding it about 4x's and were lucky enough to get a different "story" everytime some were much better than others.  In March the interactive que for Haunted Mansion wasn't open but this time it was and it was fun.  As for the beach it was beautiful.  I love Anna Maria Island, the water was crystal clear and blue/green.  The water temperature was almost too warm some days but enjoyable.  As for WW did not count points but really tried not to over do it at all so we will see what the scale says.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.  Do I dare say 11 weeks until our next trip :





sjms71 said:


> Thanks Sandi, I walked a lot at disney.  At the beach I ran usually 2 miles in the morning then while I was in the water I was constantly doing my version of "water aerobics".  However, I was going to kill DH yesterday. Last night DH and I wanted to take our last stroll on the beach at sunset.  So, on the way back from our walk the clouds rolled in really fast and it started to look stormy.  So, DH says you want to run as it starts raining.  So, when we both get back to the house soaking wet he was like, oh I thought you were a runner I turned around and thought you were right behind me and you were like 20 feet back, you counldn't keep up .  I was like first of all you are 6' tall I am 5'4" second I was in a little beach mini skirt and it was pouring rain, I don't sprint when I run either!!!! Anyway, just ticked me off!!!



welcome  home! it sounds like you had a great vacation and also that you managed to do your best with eating and getting in exercise. I bet you'll do great at your WI this week. give  your DH a slap for me!


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> welcome  home! it sounds like you had a great vacation and also that you managed to do your best with eating and getting in exercise. I bet you'll do great at your WI this week. give  your DH a slap for me!



Thanks, I would be more than happy to give him a slap from you .  Sorry to hear you had a tough week but, I am glad you have dusted yourself off and are getting back on track.


----------



## NC State

sjms71 said:


> When and where?


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> When and where?



We are suppose to head back down to Disney.......again on Sept. 14-24 with free dining.  Our annual passes expire then.  But we are thinking of changing it, just do a few days at Disney, no dining and maybe a cruise.  Being in year round here in wake county makes it easy to travel a lot.  Dh works hard and refuses to have a staycation.  This will be our last year of the sweet life of YR schools then it's traditional schedule for high school.


----------



## mrzrich

cepmom said:


> heading to my meeting shortly...but I'm not weighing today. I had a horrendous week. Not sure why; probably a combination of crummy weather, feeling lousy most of the week(my arm and shoulder still) and some stress between other family members(why does that affect me??) Anyway...I thought about blowing the meeting off altogether but thought I could use some inspiration/motivation in whatever form I could get, so I'm going to go. I did get up and walk 3 miles this morning, so I'm hoping that it's a good start to a good on plan day



You and me both.  I had a rough couple of weeks.  We had a birthday party at my house yesterday for 4 members of DH's family who all have June Birthdays.  Everybody brought food, and then proceeded to leave it at my house.  I tried to get people to bring stuff home with them, but I still got stuck with most of it, including the CAKE! 

Needless to say, the cake has now been all eaten up, and I feel sick.  

I just sat down and planned tomorrows eating, right down to the last point.


----------



## mrzrich

Monday's Plan

Breakfast 3 pts

1/2 cup egg beaters 1pt
1 tsp olive oil 1 pt
1/3 Sam's Chicken Mozzarella and Garlic Sausage 1pt
1 cup watermelon 0pts

Snack 2 pts

12 gr Reduced Fat Wheat Thins 1pts
1 Laughing cow Wedge 1pt


Lunch 8 pts

1 oz Turkey Breast 1 pt
1 slice WW American Cheese 1 pt
Bagel Thin 3 pts
28 gr Apple Straw 3 pts
1 cup Cantoloupe 0pts

Snack 0 pts 
Peach 0

Dinner 9 pts

4 oz Steak 5pts
1/2 cup Mashed Potatoes 3 pts
1 tsp olive oil 1 pt 
1 cup zucchini 0

Night Snacks 7 pts
Yogurt Parfait
1 cup FF yogurt 3pts
1/2 cup strawberries 0 pts
13 gr Kashi Go Lean Crunch 1 pt

28 gr Indiana Kettle Corn 3 pts


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Thanks Sandi, I walked a lot at disney.  At the beach I ran usually 2 miles in the morning then while I was in the water I was constantly doing my version of "water aerobics".  However, I was going to kill DH yesterday. Last night DH and I wanted to take our last stroll on the beach at sunset.  So, on the way back from our walk the clouds rolled in really fast and it started to look stormy.  So, DH says you want to run as it starts raining.  So, when we both get back to the house soaking wet he was like, oh I thought you were a runner I turned around and thought you were right behind me and you were like 20 feet back, you counldn't keep up .  I was like first of all you are 6' tall I am 5'4" second I was in a little beach mini skirt and it was pouring rain, I don't sprint when I run either!!!! Anyway, just ticked me off!!!



That would have ticked me off, too.  I can just just hear my DH saying something like that, too.  Men!



mrzrich said:


> You and me both.  I had a rough couple of weeks.  We had a birthday party at my house yesterday for 4 members of DH's family who all have June Birthdays.  Everybody brought food, and then proceeded to leave it at my house.  I tried to get people to bring stuff home with them, but I still got stuck with most of it, including the CAKE!
> 
> Needless to say, the cake has now been all eaten up, and I feel sick.
> 
> I just sat down and planned tomorrows eating, right down to the last point.



Toni-Ann, looks like you took control and are back on the bus.  You've met the challenge and have a plan to turn things around.  Your meal plan for tomorrow looks good.


----------



## susieb16

Hi All,
I lost 1 pound this week which is better than a gain.  I was wondering if you guys use all your 49 weekly points and if you do, do you still lose.  I haven't been using very many of them because I'm afraid that it will really slow down my weight loss if I do.  Since I only lost one pound this week, my leader, seeing my disappointment, suggested that maybe I am not eating enough.  I would love to hear how you allot your points.

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Well, tomorrow is my WI. I'm still a little scared  over my struggle with Pepsi this week....and then Saturday we had a welcome home party for a friend who just returned from Iraq, and wanted all his favorite foods,  it's been a struggle.  BUT. my goal this week is NO PEPSI AT ALL.....and I'm going to diary the heck out of everything I put in my mouth.  Soooooo, I'm ready for tomorrows negative bumps, and ready to take over the world!!!!  Luck to everyone who weighs in tomorrow!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Haven't checked in here in a long time -- I was going to meetings but stopped, I've continued to do the program at home and online. My success is slow, and I have a ways to get back after a slip, but I am feeling good, enjoying the challenge, and feel confident that I am making real progress. 

The meetings were good, I just couldn't justify that expense when I kept gaining -- online works fine for me when I actually do it! 

Maria


----------



## Sandi

susieb16 said:


> Hi All,
> I lost 1 pound this week which is better than a gain.  I was wondering if you guys use all your 49 weekly points and if you do, do you still lose.  I haven't been using very many of them because I'm afraid that it will really slow down my weight loss if I do.  Since I only lost one pound this week, my leader, seeing my disappointment, suggested that maybe I am not eating enough.  I would love to hear how you allot your points.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sue



Hi Sue, Congratulations on your loss.  I use the weekly points -- usually all of them.  I earn a lot of activity points, but I rarely dip into those.  Those weekly points are there to be used so you feel satisfied.  I don't really spread them out during the week -- I use more of them on the weekend and then a couple other days during the week. (Like 10 - 13 wps extra on those days.)  The other thing you might look at are the good health guidelines.  When I first started WW, I would not get in the right amount of dairy and healthy oils.  It just seemed that the points values were too high compared to what value I thought I was getting.  Boy, was I wrong.  My leader told me to make sure to get them in for a couple of weeks and see what happend.  She was right, of course.


----------



## sjms71

susieb16 said:


> Hi All,
> I lost 1 pound this week which is better than a gain.  I was wondering if you guys use all your 49 weekly points and if you do, do you still lose.  I haven't been using very many of them because I'm afraid that it will really slow down my weight loss if I do.  Since I only lost one pound this week, my leader, seeing my disappointment, suggested that maybe I am not eating enough.  I would love to hear how you allot your points.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sue



Hey Sue great job on the 1lb .  I'm with Sandi, I usually use my 49.  Maybe I don't use all of them every week but, I always dip into them on the weekends.  



Scrappy_Tink said:


> Well, tomorrow is my WI. I'm still a little scared  over my struggle with Pepsi this week....and then Saturday we had a welcome home party for a friend who just returned from Iraq, and wanted all his favorite foods,  it's been a struggle.  BUT. my goal this week is NO PEPSI AT ALL.....and I'm going to diary the heck out of everything I put in my mouth.  Soooooo, I'm ready for tomorrows negative bumps, and ready to take over the world!!!!  Luck to everyone who weighs in tomorrow!



I've been thinking about how you've been doing with the pepsi thing.  Be strong you can do it!!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Haven't checked in here in a long time -- I was going to meetings but stopped, I've continued to do the program at home and online. My success is slow, and I have a ways to get back after a slip, but I am feeling good, enjoying the challenge, and feel confident that I am making real progress.
> 
> The meetings were good, I just couldn't justify that expense when I kept gaining -- online works fine for me when I actually do it!
> 
> Maria



Hey Maria, keep going no matter what even if you struggle.  I hear ya about the expense though.  Don't forget to check in with us and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## sjms71

http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=90031

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=90031
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day



That's a good article Stephanie.  Thanks for sharing it.  I think, for this group, the last tip should be "post on the Disboards" instead of the WW message boards.

The whole thing about choosing to quit or choosing to continue determining whether you'll succeed or not is completely true.  I just wish there really was a finish line -- like in a race.  Instead, we have to make the decision to continue every day -- whether we're just starting the program, into it for a few weeks, into it for more than a year, at goal, or a lifetimer.


----------



## ski_mom

Sandi said:


> I just wish there really was a finish line -- like in a race.  Instead, we have to make the decision to continue every day -- whether we're just starting the program, into it for a few weeks, into it for more than a year, at goal, or a lifetimer.




I think you hit the nail on the head right there.  With most big projects in life, there is a "finish line" to cross.  With this though, even after goal, our choice to continue goes on.  In a way that seems discouraging, but in another way, it's nice to conciously make a choice to be the healthiest you you can be!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> That's a good article Stephanie.  Thanks for sharing it.  I think, for this group, the last tip should be "post on the Disboards" instead of the WW message boards.
> 
> The whole thing about choosing to quit or choosing to continue determining whether you'll succeed or not is completely true.  I just wish there really was a finish line -- like in a race.  Instead, we have to make the decision to continue every day -- whether we're just starting the program, into it for a few weeks, into it for more than a year, at goal, or a lifetimer.



So true Sandi,  I guess that is why it has worked this time for me cause I guess before I thought of losing the weight as the finish line but now it's just the next phase of the rest of my life.


----------



## NC State

OK, I'm hooked on the Special K chips (27 = 3 pts) and Veggie Sticks (38 = 3 pts).  I find the sticks with rice cakes and the chips on the cracker section.  Boy, those are some good snacks!


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> OK, I'm hooked on the Special K chips (27 = 3 pts) and Veggie Sticks (38 = 3 pts).  I find the sticks with rice cakes and the chips on the cracker section.  Boy, those are some good snacks!



Those are my 2 favorite snacks.  You can get the Special K chips at Costco and Sams now too and have you tried the bbq veggie sticks?  OMG soooo good.


----------



## DisneyKim68

Hi everyone,
I have just rejoined WW for the 100th time (feels like it anyway!)  with the hopes of shedding some weight for my October Disney cruise.  I've also started a walking plan to help with the weight loss and to begin getting in shape for the Tinkerbell 1/2 marathon in January.  I think it will be great to have all you fellow Disney lovers on this journey with me!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> That's a good article Stephanie.  Thanks for sharing it.  I think, for this group, the last tip should be "post on the Disboards" instead of the WW message boards.
> 
> The whole thing about choosing to quit or choosing to continue determining whether you'll succeed or not is completely true.  I just wish there really was a finish line -- like in a race.  Instead, we have to make the decision to continue every day -- whether we're just starting the program, into it for a few weeks, into it for more than a year, at goal, or a lifetimer.



I wish there were a finish line too, Sandi!  I get so tired of having to weigh and measure and plan my meals.  It seems that my whole day evolves around what goes into my mouth.

I've been eating chocolate cake this week (nothing new for me), however, I've been counting it wrong.  I should have doubled the points each time I had it and now I know I'm going to be up tomorrow.  I keep thinking that this is not what my life should be about.  I've been doing this for for almost 5 years and I realize that if I want to be this weight for a life time, I have to commit to weighing and measuring and planning my meals for a life time but it's a real pain the butt!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Here's a conversation that the three of us had in the van the other day...

DH:  Our passports are going to expire next year.
ME:  And why are you telling me this?
DH:  Because you said you wanted to go to Disney in 2013 and they'll have to be renewed before we go.
DS(9):  So why don't we just go next year before they expire, Dad??!!

That's my kinda kid!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

NC State said:


> OK, I'm hooked on the Special K chips (27 = 3 pts) and Veggie Sticks (38 = 3 pts).  I find the sticks with rice cakes and the chips on the cracker section.  Boy, those are some good snacks!



I've never had either of those.  I've been snacking on Cheddar and Triscuits (garlic and Parmesan) in the morning and apples with peanut butter in the afternoon all week.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

susieb16 said:


> Hi All,
> I lost 1 pound this week which is better than a gain.  I was wondering if you guys use all your 49 weekly points and if you do, do you still lose.  I haven't been using very many of them because I'm afraid that it will really slow down my weight loss if I do.  Since I only lost one pound this week, my leader, seeing my disappointment, suggested that maybe I am not eating enough.  I would love to hear how you allot your points.



In my 22 weeks on WW, I have never used all my weekly points -- I average about half of them -- and have lost 38 pounds so far. (Almost to goal!)  Typically, I use 3 or so each day in order to have dessert after supper, though there have been a handful of times we've gone out to dinner and I've used 10-12 weekly points in one day.  Just my experience and what has worked for me...!




Worfiedoodles said:


> The meetings were good, I just couldn't justify that expense when I kept gaining -- online works fine for me when I actually do it!



That's a huge reason why I do WW online...the expense of weekly meetings, I just can't afford it.  Plus, my schedule doesn't allow me to commit to getting there.  But I CAN commit to doing WW online from my work computer or at home!




Sandi said:


> That's a good article Stephanie.  Thanks for sharing it.  I think, for this group, the last tip should be "post on the Disboards" instead of the WW message boards.



SO true!  I dislike the WW commmunity board(s) so very much but LOVE the support here on the Disboards!




NC State said:


> OK, I'm hooked on the Special K chips (27 = 3 pts) and Veggie Sticks (38 = 3 pts).  I find the sticks with rice cakes and the chips on the cracker section.  Boy, those are some good snacks!



OMG, I LOVE Special K cracker chips, especially the sour cream & onion!   Who makes the Veggie Sticks??  38 for 3pts sounds fabulous.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Sandi said:


> The whole thing about choosing to quit or choosing to continue determining whether you'll succeed or not is completely true.  I just wish there really was a finish line -- like in a race.  Instead, we have to make the decision to continue every day -- whether we're just starting the program, into it for a few weeks, into it for more than a year, at goal, or a lifetimer.



Great question...one I've been thinking about a lot as I near my goal.  (I'm only 2 pounds away!)  Then what happens??  On the plan, "Lifetime", I know, but what happens emotionally?  I've spent the last 22 weeks _completely dedicated_ to WW -- weighing and measuring each and every meal I can and tracking every single thing that went in my mouth.  Everything...even if I felt bad about eating or ashamed to admit it, I held myself accountable.  (Fortunately, there were very few of those moments, because I jumped into WW "all or nothing".)  I've exercised at least three times a week, much more than ever in the past, and lost 38 pounds.

Is anyone else on Lifetime?  What happened and how did you feel emotionally when you weren't working toward a goal to LOSE?? I'm almost afraid I won't have a "purpose" in my day-to-day life...you know?  (Of course, I have a purpose in life, but I hope you know what I'm trying to say.)  Yes, I'll want to maintain my weight and stay looking & feeling GREAT.  But emotionally, I'm not looking forward to it and hope I don't get lazy without that goal ahead of me now that I'm *this* close to achieving it.


----------



## stitch1986

so weighted in today and lost .9lbs been slacking a bit but brings my total to 8.9 lbs lost since may 29


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Here's a conversation that the three of us had in the van the other day...
> 
> DH:  Our passports are going to expire next year.
> ME:  And why are you telling me this?
> DH:  Because you said you wanted to go to Disney in 2013 and they'll have to be renewed before we go.
> DS(9):  So why don't we just go next year before they expire, Dad??!!
> 
> That's my kinda kid!



Love it!  So, was DH convinced?  It's the only logical thing to do.



disbabyndaddy said:


> Is anyone else on Lifetime?  What happened and how did you feel emotionally when you weren't working toward a goal to LOSE?? I'm almost afraid I won't have a "purpose" in my day-to-day life...you know?  (Of course, I have a purpose in life, but I hope you know what I'm trying to say.)  Yes, I'll want to maintain my weight and stay looking & feeling GREAT.  But emotionally, I'm not looking forward to it and hope I don't get lazy without that goal ahead of me now that I'm *this* close to achieving it.



I am a Lifetimer who fell off the wagon because I thought I was finished.  After I was "finished" the last time (in 2007), after the maintenance time and earning "lifetime" status, I stopped tracking and going to meetings.  I thought I could handle it on my own and, over a three year period, gained back 35 of the pounds I lost.  In April of 2010, I "re-joined" as a lifetimer and have been going to the weekly meetings, weighing and measuring, etc.  I'm a couple pounds from my goal weight (and actually within the 2 pound margin they give you).  I want to get back to the goal weight and then I'm going to be a good WW lifetimer and actually continue going to the weekly meetings (which I find very valuable), weigh and measure, etc.  I think the only way to succeed is to keep at this forever (although I will be glad when I no longer have to pay the fees).  There are several women in my WW meeting who are lifetimers.  A few come weekly, some just monthly.  When people stop coming, they get in trouble.  You'll see them a few months later (if at all), and they've gained and need to sort of restart themselves.

I'd be interested in hearing from other lifetimers, too.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

disbabyndaddy said:


> Great question...one I've been thinking about a lot as I near my goal.  (I'm only 2 pounds away!)  Then what happens??  On the plan, "Lifetime", I know, but what happens emotionally?  I've spent the last 22 weeks _completely dedicated_ to WW -- weighing and measuring each and every meal I can and tracking every single thing that went in my mouth.  Everything...even if I felt bad about eating or ashamed to admit it, I held myself accountable.  (Fortunately, there were very few of those moments, because I jumped into WW "all or nothing".)  I've exercised at least three times a week, much more than ever in the past, and lost 38 pounds.
> 
> Is anyone else on Lifetime?  What happened and how did you feel emotionally when you weren't working toward a goal to LOSE?? I'm almost afraid I won't have a "purpose" in my day-to-day life...you know?  (Of course, I have a purpose in life, but I hope you know what I'm trying to say.)  Yes, I'll want to maintain my weight and stay looking & feeling GREAT.  But emotionally, I'm not looking forward to it and hope I don't get lazy without that goal ahead of me now that I'm *this* close to achieving it.



I reached lifetime a little over 4 years ago.  That's when I realized that the hard work _began_.  It's a great feeling to have the weight off, to like the way you look and to like the sizes you can wear but trust me, if you want to stay at your goal, your purpose in life will go from 'taking' it off to 'keeping' it off and for me 'keeping' it off was a lot harder.  It will be easy to think that your work is finally done and allow yourself to relax a little when it comes to weighing, measuring and attending meeting but that's the point when the weight starts to come back on...

Keeping it off will be your new daily goal!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I reached lifetime a little over 4 years ago.  That's when I realized that the hard work _began_.  It's a great feeling to have the weight off, to like the way you look and to like the sizes you can wear but trust me, if you want to stay at your goal, your purpose in life will go from 'taking' it off to 'keeping' it off and for me 'keeping' it off was a lot harder.  It will be easy to think that your work is finally done and allow yourself to relax a little when it comes to weighing, measuring and attending meeting but that's the point when the weight starts to come back on...
> 
> Keeping it off will be your new daily goal!



Four years is amazing Jessie.    I want to be able to say that -- even though it will be hard work.  You are an inspiration.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Four years is amazing Jessie.    I want to be able to say that -- even though it will be hard work.  You are an inspiration.



Thank you, Sandi!  In about 4 years from now, you WILL be saying that!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Love it!  So, was DH convinced?  It's the only logical thing to do.



I explained that my reason for wanting to go in 2013 didn't exist anymore so I was open to the possibility of going next year.  I don't think he's convinced but I'm confident that a seed has been planted.  Now I just have to wait and see if it grows.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

susieb16 said:


> Hi All,
> I lost 1 pound this week which is better than a gain.  I was wondering if you guys use all your 49 weekly points and if you do, do you still lose.  I haven't been using very many of them because I'm afraid that it will really slow down my weight loss if I do.  Since I only lost one pound this week, my leader, seeing my disappointment, suggested that maybe I am not eating enough.  I would love to hear how you allot your points.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sue



Hi Susie.  I use every one of my 49 points.  From Monday to Thursday, I eat 5 per day.  On Friday I eat 7 and on Saturday and Sunday, I eat 11 each day.  If I have a special occasion coming up, I'll save a few or all of them for that.

I'm wondering why you would be disappointed with losing a pound.  Visualize a pound of butter and that's what you've lost.  That's a victory not a disappointment.


----------



## sjms71

DisneyKim68 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have just rejoined WW for the 100th time (feels like it anyway!)  with the hopes of shedding some weight for my October Disney cruise.  I've also started a walking plan to help with the weight loss and to begin getting in shape for the Tinkerbell 1/2 marathon in January.  I think it will be great to have all you fellow Disney lovers on this journey with me!



 welcome Kim



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I wish there were a finish line too, Sandi!  I get so tired of having to weigh and measure and plan my meals.  It seems that my whole day evolves around what goes into my mouth.
> 
> I've been eating chocolate cake this week (nothing new for me), however, I've been counting it wrong.  I should have doubled the points each time I had it and now I know I'm going to be up tomorrow.  I keep thinking that this is not what my life should be about.  I've been doing this for for almost 5 years and I realize that if I want to be this weight for a life time, I have to commit to weighing and measuring and planning my meals for a life time but it's a real pain the butt!



Maybe tomorrow won't be so bad, I know it's a pain in the butt but, like Sandi said you are a total inspiration to us all.  



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Here's a conversation that the three of us had in the van the other day...
> 
> DH:  Our passports are going to expire next year.
> ME:  And why are you telling me this?
> DH:  Because you said you wanted to go to Disney in 2013 and they'll have to be renewed before we go.
> DS(9):  So why don't we just go next year before they expire, Dad??!!
> 
> That's my kinda kid!



 Love this!  Ok, so go to the WDW website and order the vacation planning dvd and then you and DS watch it timed just as DH is walking in the door.  Maybe that will convince him. 



stitch1986 said:


> so weighted in today and lost .9lbs been slacking a bit but brings my total to 8.9 lbs lost since may 29



 Great Job!!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Back from my weigh in.  I am down 3.2, for a total of 24.4.  25 pounds is sooooo close!!  Hopefully I can make it there next week, although we will see how good I will be up north for the 4th of July this weekend!).


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Sandi said:


> I am a Lifetimer who fell off the wagon because I thought I was finished.  After I was "finished" the last time (in 2007), after the maintenance time and earning "lifetime" status, I stopped tracking and going to meetings.  I thought I could handle it on my own and, over a three year period, gained back 35 of the pounds I lost.  In April of 2010, I "re-joined" as a lifetimer and have been going to the weekly meetings, weighing and measuring, etc.  I'm a couple pounds from my goal weight (and actually within the 2 pound margin they give you).  I want to get back to the goal weight and then I'm going to be a good WW lifetimer and actually continue going to the weekly meetings (which I find very valuable), weigh and measure, etc.  I think the only way to succeed is to keep at this forever (although I will be glad when I no longer have to pay the fees).  There are several women in my WW meeting who are lifetimers.  A few come weekly, some just monthly.  When people stop coming, they get in trouble.  You'll see them a few months later (if at all), and they've gained and need to sort of restart themselves.






CdnBuzzFan said:


> I reached lifetime a little over 4 years ago.  That's when I realized that the hard work _began_.  It's a great feeling to have the weight off, to like the way you look and to like the sizes you can wear but trust me, if you want to stay at your goal, your purpose in life will go from 'taking' it off to 'keeping' it off and for me 'keeping' it off was a lot harder.  It will be easy to think that your work is finally done and allow yourself to relax a little when it comes to weighing, measuring and attending meeting but that's the point when the weight starts to come back on...
> 
> Keeping it off will be your new daily goal!




That's much what I suspected -- thank you both for confirming it.  Interesting that that "work" will really begin after in keeping it off, but I'm certain you're right.  WW has truly become a lifestyle for me, and now I can't imagine NOT weighing, measuring and tracking.  It will just become something I do, part of the routine, just like it is now but with different points. 

Great insight -- thanks again.  Good luck to everyone this week!


----------



## Twinklee

I just found this board.  Can I join?  

I'm 50 years old and lost 100lbs on WW over 7 years ago(did it myself...no meetings...with borrowed materials), but the pounds have been creeping back on(about 35), so I started WW online 7 weeks ago and have lost 7 lbs. so far.  My short term goal is to loose 20lbs by our Disney trip in September which means I have to average a 1 lb. a week loss...so far so good. 

 My problem is all the people and situations around me that sabotage my weightloss,from my mom pushing fast food on me every time I'm at her house to my hubby who snacks constantly.  We had Chinese Sunday afternoon and I ordered from the child's menu and counted the points.  Well, yesterday my hubby wanted to go to a minor league ball game after work, which meant dinner at the park.  I had two hot dogs and half a bag of Cracker Jacks.  With all the exercise I've been getting, I had enough points to cover everything I ate, but I had planned to get only one hot dog and then snack on the low fat snacks in my purse.  So much for that plan.  lol  Now I have to be careful with my points until my weigh in on Friday.  

Is there anyone else here who is trying to loose before their Disney trip?


----------



## ShesAPirate

Twinklee said:


> I just found this board.  Can I join?
> 
> 
> Is there anyone else here who is trying to lose before their Disney trip?



Hello all!  I also just found this thread. I've been on and off WW for a few years.  Very off in recent months -- but back on now (as of yesterday) and would love to join!

It would be great to lose some pounds before my November trip.  My goal is about 40 lbs total, but would really love to lose at least half of that before November


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Twinklee said:


> I just found this board.  Can I join?
> 
> Is there anyone else here who is trying to loose before their Disney trip






ShesAPirate said:


> Hello all!  I also just found this thread. I've been on and off WW for a few years.  Very off in recent months -- but back on now (as of yesterday) and would love to join!
> 
> It would be great to lose some pounds before my November trip.  My goal is about 40 lbs total, but would really love to lose at least half of that before November



Welcome aboard!!   I'm totally jealous you're going to Disney this year!  (After three years in a row, my DH and I are "taking a Disney break" and heading somewhere else this fall, but I admit I'm missing it...will be hard not to go for awhile!

Your goals are very attainable, and I'm sure you'll reach them by your vacaiton. What a great way to celebrate (within reason, of course!) your success.  Break a leg!! ~ Bobbi


----------



## ShesAPirate

disbabyndaddy said:


> Welcome aboard!!   I'm totally jealous you're going to Disney this year!  (After three years in a row, my DH and I are "taking a Disney break" and heading somewhere else this fall, but I admit I'm missing it...will be hard not to go for awhile!
> 
> Your goals are very attainable, and I'm sure you'll reach them by your vacaiton. What a great way to celebrate (within reason, of course!) your success.  Break a leg!! ~ Bobbi



Thanks for the welcome and the good wishes!  

Aww, don't feel bad that you're not going this year. I haven't been in 4 YEARS, so I am waaaaay overdue!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

BabyTigger99 said:


> Back from my weigh in.  I am down 3.2, for a total of 24.4.  25 pounds is sooooo close!!  Hopefully I can make it there next week, although we will see how good I will be up north for the 4th of July this weekend!).



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  I forgot to check in with you guys yesterday (my WI), I stayed the same....BOO.  That's it, no more Pepsi for me, even if I count the points.

One of my friends at work offered me a cookie today (a SOFT COOKIE, my favorite!)  I told him I was on WW and called him an enabler, and he laughed at me.    I decided to "come out of the closet" at work, that way I'll feel like someone is watching/judging me if I eat something I shouldnt.  (Sounds silly, but shame works on me, LOL).  

Here's hoping everyone's week goes well.  It's going to be hard 4-day weekend, with BBQs and all.  

Oh, and one thing I really love about this thread.  NOBODY judges you if you slip....it's all encouragement.  Thank you so much!  



> I just found this board. Can I join?
> 
> I'm 50 years old and lost 100lbs on WW over 7 years ago(did it myself...no meetings...with borrowed materials), but the pounds have been creeping back on(about 35), so I started WW online 7 weeks ago and have lost 7 lbs. so far. My short term goal is to loose 20lbs by our Disney trip in September which means I have to average a 1 lb. a week loss...so far so good.
> 
> My problem is all the people and situations around me that sabotage my weightloss,from my mom pushing fast food on me every time I'm at her house to my hubby who snacks constantly. We had Chinese Sunday afternoon and I ordered from the child's menu and counted the points. Well, yesterday my hubby wanted to go to a minor league ball game after work, which meant dinner at the park. I had two hot dogs and half a bag of Cracker Jacks. With all the exercise I've been getting, I had enough points to cover everything I ate, but I had planned to get only one hot dog and then snack on the low fat snacks in my purse. So much for that plan. lol Now I have to be careful with my points until my weigh in on Friday.
> 
> Is there anyone else here who is trying to loose before their Disney trip?



Welcome!!!  What an inspiration you are!  



> Hello all! I also just found this thread. I've been on and off WW for a few years. Very off in recent months -- but back on now (as of yesterday) and would love to join!
> 
> It would be great to lose some pounds before my November trip. My goal is about 40 lbs total, but would really love to lose at least half of that before November



Yay, the more the merrier....welcome!


----------



## BabyTigger99

So I gave into my craving last night.  Had Super Nachos from Taco Johns (chips, refried beans, ground beef, shredded cheese, cheese sauce, sour cream, guacamole, and black olives).  Looked it up online, it was 21 points.  And every single point was soooooo worth it.  I was a good girl and went out for a 4 mile walk (while pushing a stroller), so I wasn't horribly horrid.  I think I squashed my cravings for a while now!


----------



## BabyTigger99

So I gave into my craving last night.  Had Super Nachos from Taco Johns (chips, refried beans, ground beef, shredded cheese, cheese sauce, sour cream, guacamole, and black olives).  Looked it up online, it was 21 points.  And every single point was soooooo worth it.  I was a good girl and went out for a 4 mile walk (while pushing a stroller), so I wasn't horribly horrid.  I think I squashed my cravings for a while now!


----------



## babyrich

at my 16th week and lost 20lbs!!!!! 

At the beginning I said I would be satisfied with 20lbs, now I want to lose 20 more!!!!!


----------



## sjms71

Twinklee said:


> I just found this board.  Can I join?
> 
> I'm 50 years old and lost 100lbs on WW over 7 years ago(did it myself...no meetings...with borrowed materials), but the pounds have been creeping back on(about 35), so I started WW online 7 weeks ago and have lost 7 lbs. so far.  My short term goal is to loose 20lbs by our Disney trip in September which means I have to average a 1 lb. a week loss...so far so good.
> 
> My problem is all the people and situations around me that sabotage my weightloss,from my mom pushing fast food on me every time I'm at her house to my hubby who snacks constantly.  We had Chinese Sunday afternoon and I ordered from the child's menu and counted the points.  Well, yesterday my hubby wanted to go to a minor league ball game after work, which meant dinner at the park.  I had two hot dogs and half a bag of Cracker Jacks.  With all the exercise I've been getting, I had enough points to cover everything I ate, but I had planned to get only one hot dog and then snack on the low fat snacks in my purse.  So much for that plan.  lol  Now I have to be careful with my points until my weigh in on Friday.
> 
> Is there anyone else here who is trying to loose before their Disney trip?



Hello,  Good luck..............I seem to always be trying to lose before a Disney trip .  I actually just came back on Sat.  We didn't do the dining plan and I made some good choices while enjoying myself!!




ShesAPirate said:


> Hello all!  I also just found this thread. I've been on and off WW for a few years.  Very off in recent months -- but back on now (as of yesterday) and would love to join!
> 
> It would be great to lose some pounds before my November trip.  My goal is about 40 lbs total, but would really love to lose at least half of that before November



Welcome!!  sounds doable to me, keep us posted on your progress.  I am from N. Jersey too where do you live?



Scrappy_Tink said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  I forgot to check in with you guys yesterday (my WI), I stayed the same....BOO.  That's it, no more Pepsi for me, even if I count the points.
> 
> One of my friends at work offered me a cookie today (a SOFT COOKIE, my favorite!)  I told him I was on WW and called him an enabler, and he laughed at me.    I decided to "come out of the closet" at work, that way I'll feel like someone is watching/judging me if I eat something I shouldnt.  (Sounds silly, but shame works on me, LOL).
> 
> Here's hoping everyone's week goes well.  It's going to be hard 4-day weekend, with BBQs and all.
> 
> Oh, and one thing I really love about this thread.  NOBODY judges you if you slip....it's all encouragement.  Thank you so much!



You should be VERY proud of yourself this week, you stayed the same which is good.  But more importantly you made a lot of great choices.  Giving up Pepsi is just a big deal to you and you walked away from a COOKIE!!!  So I say BRAVO .  



BabyTigger99 said:


> So I gave into my craving last night.  Had Super Nachos from Taco Johns (chips, refried beans, ground beef, shredded cheese, cheese sauce, sour cream, guacamole, and black olives).  Looked it up online, it was 21 points.  And every single point was soooooo worth it.  I was a good girl and went out for a 4 mile walk (while pushing a stroller), so I wasn't horribly horrid.  I think I squashed my cravings for a while now!



As long as you had the points and like you said it was worth it then that is all that matters .



babyrich said:


> at my 16th week and lost 20lbs!!!!!
> 
> At the beginning I said I would be satisfied with 20lbs, now I want to lose 20 more!!!!!



Way to Go!!


----------



## DisneyKim68

BabyTigger99 said:


> So I gave into my craving last night.  Had Super Nachos from Taco Johns (chips, refried beans, ground beef, shredded cheese, cheese sauce, sour cream, guacamole, and black olives).  Looked it up online, it was 21 points.  And every single point was soooooo worth it.  I was a good girl and went out for a 4 mile walk (while pushing a stroller), so I wasn't horribly horrid.  I think I squashed my cravings for a while now!



I did the same thing, but with Chipotle.  Had a ginormous burrito for 18 points, but had a light dinner and was still able to stay within my points. That's what is so great about WW, we can still give in to our cravings once in a while and still lose weight!


----------



## Sandi

At my WI today I was down 1.4#.  I earned that this week!  Two days this week I ran 5 miles and also did the stairs at the high school football stadium (up and down over and over).  Funny how tracking food and getting in plenty of exercise actually works.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## ShesAPirate

sjms71 said:


> Welcome!!  sounds doable to me, keep us posted on your progress.  I am from N. Jersey too where do you live?



Hi! Thanks for the welcome.  I'm in Little Ferry.  It's a tiny town, but it's about 2 miles or so to the Meadowlands, if that helps.  You're from NJ?


Day 3, and so far, so good.  I just came off of doing Atkins for a few weeks to get a jump-start, and it's sooooo nice to be eating fruit again (my goodness, how I missed fruit! More than bread, honestly!).  Tonight my boyfriend and I have dinner with some of our friends (at a friends house - we do this every other week), and I'm bringing my own meal.  I don't want to risk going over on points, so I'll bring along one of those Satisfying Selections steam bag meals.  I had the chicken with broccoli, cheese, and rice one the other night -- pretty good, and very filling.  Funny that they're a WW product but aren't in the Points Tracker database yet (I couldn't find them, anyway) 

Congrats to those of you who posted losses! 

Have a great day, all!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> At my WI today I was down 1.4#.  I earned that this week!  Two days this week I ran 5 miles and also did the stairs at the high school football stadium (up and down over and over).  Funny how tracking food and getting in plenty of exercise actually works.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.



Way to go Sandi !! I hate when WW is right......only track the days you want to lose..........stupid motto


----------



## sjms71

ShesAPirate said:


> Hi! Thanks for the welcome.  I'm in Little Ferry.  It's a tiny town, but it's about 2 miles or so to the Meadowlands, if that helps.  You're from NJ?
> 
> 
> Congrats to those of you who posted losses!
> 
> Have a great day, all!





Yes I am from NJ and proud of it .  However, DH's job transfered us to NC 10 years ago. I grew up in Sussex Co. and DH grew up in Middlesex Co. but we lived in Hunterdon Co.  Outside of the taxes we paid we miss it.


----------



## ShesAPirate

sjms71 said:


> Yes I am from NJ and proud of it .  However, DH's job transfered us to NC 10 years ago. I grew up in Sussex Co. and DH grew up in Middlesex Co. but we lived in Hunterdon Co.  Outside of the taxes we paid we miss it.



Ah, nice! Actually, my boyfriend and I spend a lot of time in Vernon.  Oh, and Andover, too, where he has family.  I used to live in North Brunswick, and my parents were in Monmouth Jct. until a few years ago when they moved down to Hamilton (so I still roll through Middlesex when going to see them).  Not familiar with Hunterdon, but small world, anyway! I lived in the south for about 6 years.  Great cost of living, but I was very happy to come home.  I'm from NYC originally, but have lived in NJ since I came back north 7 years ago.  Love it here


----------



## sjms71

ShesAPirate said:


> Ah, nice! Actually, my boyfriend and I spend a lot of time in Vernon.  Oh, and Andover, too, where he has family.  I used to live in North Brunswick, and my parents were in Monmouth Jct. until a few years ago when they moved down to Hamilton (so I still roll through Middlesex when going to see them).  Not familiar with Hunterdon, but small world, anyway! I lived in the south for about 6 years.  Great cost of living, but I was very happy to come home.  I'm from NYC originally, but have lived in NJ since I came back north 7 years ago.  Love it here



Yes it is a small world, like I said we both miss it too.  I grew up in the Newton/Andover area and have family in the Brunswicks area too.  Hunterdon is central west Jersey, very country we built our home on 6 acres out there and loved it!!


----------



## LynnTH

Hey everyone. Checking in.  Had my 2nd Weigh In on Saturday. Was pretty disappointed. First week I lost 3.8 and 2nd week only 1 pound.   I know that you are supposed to use all of your points and there were about half the days last week that I did not use them and some days I had 10-15 left.  I know that you should use them but something in the back of my head just sort of thought it would jumpstart my weightloss faster - guess that was wrong.  

Not sure how I will do this week as I have been sick all week and not using all my points again.  Not fun to eat with a sore throat or when you can't taste anything - so, I guess we will see.  

My problem is that I try to save a majority of my points for dinner and nighttime as many times I don't know what we are having as we run from one activity to another and then I will end up with points left and then feel guilty using them all at the end of the night (but don't want to use them in the AM or afternoon....) So, have to do better on that.


----------



## Sandi

LynnTH said:


> Hey everyone. Checking in.  Had my 2nd Weigh In on Saturday. Was pretty disappointed. First week I lost 3.8 and 2nd week only 1 pound.   I know that you are supposed to use all of your points and there were about half the days last week that I did not use them and some days I had 10-15 left.  I know that you should use them but something in the back of my head just sort of thought it would jumpstart my weightloss faster - guess that was wrong.
> 
> Not sure how I will do this week as I have been sick all week and not using all my points again.  Not fun to eat with a sore throat or when you can't taste anything - so, I guess we will see.
> 
> My problem is that I try to save a majority of my points for dinner and nighttime as many times I don't know what we are having as we run from one activity to another and then I will end up with points left and then feel guilty using them all at the end of the night (but don't want to use them in the AM or afternoon....) So, have to do better on that.



Hi Lynn,
You should be celebrating a loss.  Don't get down on yourself -- especially after only two weeks.  It looks like you've identified a problem that you can address and that is reserving your points for the later part of the day.  How many points do you get?  We can try to help you divide them up so you are using them most efficiently.  Are you eating when you're hungry or are you foregoing food earlier in the day so you won't run out of points later?  

Like Dory, we all have to keep on swimmin'!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

babyrich said:


> at my 16th week and lost 20lbs!!!!!
> 
> At the beginning I said I would be satisfied with 20lbs, now I want to lose 20 more!!!!!



YYAAAAYYY, YOU!!


----------



## NC State

I had a good WI tonight.  I lost 1.2 lbs, that brings me to a total of 23 lbs in 17 weeks.   Once I got home I was so mad at myself.  I didn't take off my big/heavy jewerly...oh well, that's more that I will lose for next week.  Keep the positive thoughts everyone!


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> I had a good WI tonight.  I lost 1.2 lbs, that brings me to a total of 23 lbs in 17 weeks.   Once I got home I was so mad at myself.  I didn't take off my big/heavy jewerly...oh well, that's more that I will lose for next week.  Keep the positive thoughts everyone!



Yea!  You'll get a bonus next week with no jewelry.  I always feel so silly stripping down before my WI -- but we all do it!


----------



## mommykds

NC State said:


> I had a good WI tonight.  I lost 1.2 lbs, that brings me to a total of 23 lbs in 17 weeks.   Once I got home I was so mad at myself.  I didn't take off my big/heavy jewerly...oh well, that's more that I will lose for next week.  Keep the positive thoughts everyone!



Congrats!


----------



## mommykds

Twinklee said:


> I just found this board.  Can I join?
> 
> I'm 50 years old and lost 100lbs on WW over 7 years ago(did it myself...no meetings...with borrowed materials), but the pounds have been creeping back on(about 35), so I started WW online 7 weeks ago and have lost 7 lbs. so far.  My short term goal is to loose 20lbs by our Disney trip in September which means I have to average a 1 lb. a week loss...so far so good.
> 
> My problem is all the people and situations around me that sabotage my weightloss,from my mom pushing fast food on me every time I'm at her house to my hubby who snacks constantly.  We had Chinese Sunday afternoon and I ordered from the child's menu and counted the points.  Well, yesterday my hubby wanted to go to a minor league ball game after work, which meant dinner at the park.  I had two hot dogs and half a bag of Cracker Jacks.  With all the exercise I've been getting, I had enough points to cover everything I ate, but I had planned to get only one hot dog and then snack on the low fat snacks in my purse.  So much for that plan.  lol  Now I have to be careful with my points until my weigh in on Friday.
> 
> Is there anyone else here who is trying to loose before their Disney trip?



Me!!!!  First, Welcome!!!  And yes I am in the same boat as you.  I did WW's in 2002 with a 60 lbs loss.  I stopped tracking after a year or so & the pounds slowly came back.  By 2005 I was heavier than when I started losing in 2002.   Here I am again, started in February & am down 40lbs now.  I have about 20-30 to go.    Last year I looked terrible in my vacation picturess & this year I know I willl feel much better seeing me in them since the weight loss.

Don't give up....it's hard when others around you are not eating healty but you have to let everyone know you are doing this for you & your good health.  Bring food where you can so you are not tempted to eat unhealthy things just because they are there.  Post here because everyone here is going through what you are & we are all trying to get healthier & make good choices.  Good luck & hang in there because going in the other direction is not an option.


----------



## mrzrich

Chose not to WI last night.  Frankly I'm floundering and I don't know why.  I start every morning with a good plan.  I've been bingeing like a crazy woman the past month and a half.


----------



## cepmom

mrzrich said:


> Chose not to WI last night.  Frankly I'm floundering and I don't know why.  I start every morning with a good plan.  I've been bingeing like a crazy woman the past month and a half.



Toni-Ann
I feel your pain....I have been having the same exact struggle lately. It's awful and I'm trying to really put my finger on what's going on with me but can't seem to shake this. I start each day with a new commitment but flop half way through the day. I just keep hoping each day will be the day it clicks...hope things are better for you today


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> I had a good WI tonight.  I lost 1.2 lbs, that brings me to a total of 23 lbs in 17 weeks.   Once I got home I was so mad at myself.  I didn't take off my big/heavy jewerly...oh well, that's more that I will lose for next week.  Keep the positive thoughts everyone!



Great Job Stephanie!! I strip down too, it's so funny 



mrzrich said:


> Chose not to WI last night.  Frankly I'm floundering and I don't know why.  I start every morning with a good plan.  I've been bingeing like a crazy woman the past month and a half.





cepmom said:


> Toni-Ann
> I feel your pain....I have been having the same exact struggle lately. It's awful and I'm trying to really put my finger on what's going on with me but can't seem to shake this. I start each day with a new commitment but flop half way through the day. I just keep hoping each day will be the day it clicks...hope things are better for you today



 to both of you.  It's natural to hit a rut sometimes, however glad to see you are not throwing in the towel and waking up each day with a plan regardless of how it ends.  This will pass and you both will find your mojo again


----------



## sjms71

LynnTH said:


> Hey everyone. Checking in.  Had my 2nd Weigh In on Saturday. Was pretty disappointed. First week I lost 3.8 and 2nd week only 1 pound.   I know that you are supposed to use all of your points and there were about half the days last week that I did not use them and some days I had 10-15 left.  I know that you should use them but something in the back of my head just sort of thought it would jumpstart my weightloss faster - guess that was wrong.
> 
> Not sure how I will do this week as I have been sick all week and not using all my points again.  Not fun to eat with a sore throat or when you can't taste anything - so, I guess we will see.
> 
> My problem is that I try to save a majority of my points for dinner and nighttime as many times I don't know what we are having as we run from one activity to another and then I will end up with points left and then feel guilty using them all at the end of the night (but don't want to use them in the AM or afternoon....) So, have to do better on that.



Lynn, don't think of it as 3.8 and 1 lb.  You loss nearly 5lbs in 2 weeks that's awesome!!!!!!!!!  Try to pre plan you meals/snacks/points ahead of time at least until you get use to it.  If you look back at some of the older post some of us were posting our daily meal plans with points specifically Toni-Ann (mrzrich)  maybe that will give you some ideas.  Good luck and GREAT JOB .


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> Chose not to WI last night.  Frankly I'm floundering and I don't know why.  I start every morning with a good plan.  I've been bingeing like a crazy woman the past month and a half.





cepmom said:


> Toni-Ann
> I feel your pain....I have been having the same exact struggle lately. It's awful and I'm trying to really put my finger on what's going on with me but can't seem to shake this. I start each day with a new commitment but flop half way through the day. I just keep hoping each day will be the day it clicks...hope things are better for you today



Like Stephanie said -- this will pass and you'll be back on track in no time.  I had a few weeks like that recently and I think it was my body and my brain saying "hey, give us a break here."  I was really struggling at night especially and found myself eating ice cream, cheese and crackers, and other snacks.  That went on for several days in those weeks and I had some gains.  Then, about two weeks ago, I was ready to dive into WW wholeheartedly again.  None of us are perfect and we'll have slips.  It's okay.  Forgive yourself.


----------



## LynnTH

Sandi said:


> Hi Lynn,
> You should be celebrating a loss.  Don't get down on yourself -- especially after only two weeks.  It looks like you've identified a problem that you can address and that is reserving your points for the later part of the day.  How many points do you get?  We can try to help you divide them up so you are using them most efficiently.  Are you eating when you're hungry or are you foregoing food earlier in the day so you won't run out of points later?
> 
> Like Dory, we all have to keep on swimmin'!



I get 29 Points.  I usually have some Peanut Butter Toast on WW Bread - I don't eat alot of PB so points value is about 5.  Sometimes I will just have a cereal bar or something and may add fruit to it.

Lunch varies alot. But usually don't go over 10 points.  Sometimes only 5 or 6 if its a WW meal with fruit.  Haven't been snacking much unless it is some fruit or vegis.  

Main problem is dinner.  Get home at 5 and lots of days running out the door again by 5:15 to go to baseball or a meeting or gymnastics...  Will feed the kids and sometimes I will just figure I will eat when I get back but then I feel guilty eating all those points right before bed so then I just have something little.  

Will see how it goes this week. Now that my cold is better it is easier to get my points in - actually feel like eating.  I'm pretty sure I went over my points yesterday but that's Ok as I don't really use my weekly points so I figure if I go over here and there it should still be OK...


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Good Morning, Ladies!!  It's nice to see a couple of new faces on the thread -- Welcome! 

I weighed in yesterday and had a fabulous weight gain!  I'm up 3.4 lbs and earned every bit of it.  It seemed effortless, actually.  I didn't have to work very hard for it at all.  DH noticed too.  He told me last night that over the last couple of days, it looked like I had gained 4 or 5 pounds!  

Have a good one, everybody!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good Morning, Ladies!!  It's nice to see a couple of new faces on the thread -- Welcome!
> 
> I weighed in yesterday and had a fabulous weight gain!  I'm up 3.4 lbs and earned every bit of it.  It seemed effortless, actually.  I didn't have to work very hard for it at all.  DH noticed too.  He told me last night that over the last couple of days, it looked like I had gained 4 or 5 pounds!
> 
> Have a good one, everybody!



 And he is still breathing!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hang in there Jess, like I said to the other ladies you just need to find your mojo again.  You know you can do it cause you have.  We are here for you................... Don't make me come up there!!!


----------



## sjms71

So, I haven't posted any stats post vacation.  As you know I got home Sat.  couldn't bring myself to get on the scale Sun. morning.  Was totally on plan Sunday.  Decided Monday I just had to see, got on and it showed that I was up 2.4lbs.  I decided to put that weight in as my weigh in amount on etools for last week.  Been really busting my butt all week and everyday I got the scale I couldn't believe what I saw, so as not to jinx anything I decided to just wait and see what Thursday would bring.........Unofficially with my gain from vacation I am down 4.4lbs and with the official WW weigh in from 2 weeks ago I am down 2 .   I will take it and I am very happy, I really hope this trend sticks.  I have 7.6 to go and it feels like a 100lbs left but I will do my best to give it my all.


----------



## NC State

sjms71 said:


> So, I haven't posted any stats post vacation.  As you know I got home Sat.  couldn't bring myself to get on the scale Sun. morning.  Was totally on plan Sunday.  Decided Monday I just had to see, got on and it showed that I was up 2.4lbs.  I decided to put that weight in as my weigh in amount on etools for last week.  Been really busting my butt all week and everyday I got the scale I couldn't believe what I saw, so as not to jinx anything I decided to just wait and see what Thursday would bring.........Unofficially with my gain from vacation I am down 4.4lbs and with the official WW weigh in from 2 weeks ago I am down 2 .   I will take it and I am very happy, I really hope this trend sticks.  I have 7.6 to go and it feels like a 100lbs left but I will do my best to give it my all.



Wow, that is great news!  That's the one thing I worry about when we go to WDW in September.  Our favoite thing at WDW is eating and I worry that when I do fall off the wagon that I will be able to have the mind set to get back on!
-Stephanie


----------



## Sandi

LynnTH said:


> I get 29 Points.  I usually have some Peanut Butter Toast on WW Bread - I don't eat alot of PB so points value is about 5.  Sometimes I will just have a cereal bar or something and may add fruit to it.
> 
> Lunch varies alot. But usually don't go over 10 points.  Sometimes only 5 or 6 if its a WW meal with fruit.  Haven't been snacking much unless it is some fruit or vegis.
> 
> Main problem is dinner.  Get home at 5 and lots of days running out the door again by 5:15 to go to baseball or a meeting or gymnastics...  Will feed the kids and sometimes I will just figure I will eat when I get back but then I feel guilty eating all those points right before bed so then I just have something little.
> 
> Will see how it goes this week. Now that my cold is better it is easier to get my points in - actually feel like eating.  I'm pretty sure I went over my points yesterday but that's Ok as I don't really use my weekly points so I figure if I go over here and there it should still be OK...



I guess my recommendation is to not worry about eating at night.  My leader said that the clock shouldn't rule when you eat.  Just because it's noon or 6:00, it doesn't mean it is the right time for you to eat.  At my meeting yesterday, another woman said that she always thought it was bad to eat after 6:00, so she'd eat a little when she got home from work -- even though she wasn't hungry -- and then be starving at 9:00, but she didn't eat then because it was "bad."  She switched up her thinking and started eating dinner at 8:00 (when she was hungry).  She has had losses the last two weeks -- since she had her revelation.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good Morning, Ladies!!  It's nice to see a couple of new faces on the thread -- Welcome!
> 
> I weighed in yesterday and had a fabulous weight gain!  I'm up 3.4 lbs and earned every bit of it.  It seemed effortless, actually.  I didn't have to work very hard for it at all.  DH noticed too.  He told me last night that over the last couple of days, it looked like I had gained 4 or 5 pounds!
> 
> Have a good one, everybody!



I think I would have kicked him!  Isn't it wonderful how there is no real work involved in gaining?!  Grrr.



sjms71 said:


> So, I haven't posted any stats post vacation.  As you know I got home Sat.  couldn't bring myself to get on the scale Sun. morning.  Was totally on plan Sunday.  Decided Monday I just had to see, got on and it showed that I was up 2.4lbs.  I decided to put that weight in as my weigh in amount on etools for last week.  Been really busting my butt all week and everyday I got the scale I couldn't believe what I saw, so as not to jinx anything I decided to just wait and see what Thursday would bring.........Unofficially with my gain from vacation I am down 4.4lbs and with the official WW weigh in from 2 weeks ago I am down 2 .   I will take it and I am very happy, I really hope this trend sticks.  I have 7.6 to go and it feels like a 100lbs left but I will do my best to give it my all.



Who cares if it's official or unofficial -- you're winning!  Congratulations.  You did really well on your vacation and in your after vacation sprint.  That is terrific.


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> Wow, that is great news!  That's the one thing I worry about when we go to WDW in September.  Our favoite thing at WDW is eating and I worry that when I do fall off the wagon that I will be able to have the mind set to get back on!
> -Stephanie



I've been to disney probably 5 times since starting WW at the end of 2009 ( I know I have been going a while)  I think all if not most on the dining plan, did I gain yes even with the walking but was able to get back on track.  This is the first time we went and didn't do the dining plan and personally all though I love the food it's not worth it to me.  We ate what we wanted food wise sharing meals mostly and I got to have most my favorite snacks but instead of my very own we shared.  You will do fine in September just go and enjoy!!


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> Wow, that is great news!  That's the one thing I worry about when we go to WDW in September.  Our favoite thing at WDW is eating and I worry that when I do fall off the wagon that I will be able to have the mind set to get back on!
> -Stephanie



When you say your favorite thing at WDW is eating, what do you mean?  I don't think that enjoying yourself at WDW is falling off the wagon.  And, when you get back from your WDW vacation, it's not like there will be Mickey bars at every corner of your hometown, right?  Don't ruin your vacation before you even go by stressing yourself out about this.  You are going to do fine.


----------



## NC State

I fall off the wagon at WDW because I don't count points and I pig out! Then when I get back home I want to continue to eat like a pig.  I think this time around I have this board and a great WW leader to get me back on track.


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> I fall off the wagon at WDW because I don't count points and I pig out! Then when I get back home I want to continue to eat like a pig.  I think this time around I have this board and a great WW leader to get me back on track.



I bet you won't pig out.  You're far too refined now.


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> I fall off the wagon at WDW because I don't count points and I pig out! Then when I get back home I want to continue to eat like a pig.  I think this time around I have this board and a great WW leader to get me back on track.



That was me before even on my previous attempts at WW.  But this time it was different and I bet it will be that way for you too.  Even this vacation trust me I didn't count pts and I think even one night I polished off Chilis fire roasted corn guacamole all by myself .  It's like you can't wait for the break from counting and just want to enjoy yourself, but after a week or so you can't wait to get back on the program.  Just go into knowing you will not be on plan and that you "may" gain but promise yourself you will get back on plan no matter what.  This way you won't disappoint yourself cause you had a plan even if it's to not care and eat what you want.  There is always this backup plan,  I don't live that far from you so I can come over there and make sure you get your butt back in gear .


----------



## babyrich

disbabyndaddy said:


> YYAAAAYYY, YOU!!



Thank you!


----------



## NC State

Sandi said:


> I bet you won't pig out.  You're far too refined now.


----------



## mommykds

NC State said:


> Wow, that is great news!  That's the one thing I worry about when we go to WDW in September.  Our favoite thing at WDW is eating and I worry that when I do fall off the wagon that I will be able to have the mind set to get back on!
> -Stephanie



Ditto.


----------



## mommykds

sjms71 said:


> So, I haven't posted any stats post vacation.  As you know I got home Sat.  couldn't bring myself to get on the scale Sun. morning.  Was totally on plan Sunday.  Decided Monday I just had to see, got on and it showed that I was up 2.4lbs.  I decided to put that weight in as my weigh in amount on etools for last week.  Been really busting my butt all week and everyday I got the scale I couldn't believe what I saw, so as not to jinx anything I decided to just wait and see what Thursday would bring.........Unofficially with my gain from vacation I am down 4.4lbs and with the official WW weigh in from 2 weeks ago I am down 2 .   I will take it and I am very happy, I really hope this trend sticks.  I have 7.6 to go and it feels like a 100lbs left but I will do my best to give it my all.


Great news!!!!


----------



## mommykds

Weigh in this morning & 1 more lb lost that will never return. 

Total to date 41lbs
Left to lose 27lbs

Technically my total is 53 since October 2010 but I went off all December & January.  I had lost 22lbs & then went to Disney in early December & ate everything I wanted too.  When I got home I kept going....  I started up again in February of this year so I use that as my offical start date.

I am also worried about going to Disney & coming back & not tracking.  I have done that so many times before.  This time I have to promise myself that as soon as I step off Disney property that I will track everything again & stay OP.

Thankfully Dole Whips are not too high in points!!!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good Morning, Ladies!!  It's nice to see a couple of new faces on the thread -- Welcome!
> 
> I weighed in yesterday and had a fabulous weight gain!  I'm up 3.4 lbs and earned every bit of it.  It seemed effortless, actually.  I didn't have to work very hard for it at all.  DH noticed too.  He told me last night that over the last couple of days, it looked like I had gained 4 or 5 pounds!
> 
> Have a good one, everybody!



Okay, I had to read this a few times before I realized it wasn't a mistake, and then started cracking up laughing.  Congratulations on your fabulous weight gain, I hope you ate some of my favorites like pizza with extra cheese and fetticini alfredo!   

I'm afraid I'm only on week two and I'm already with the floundering club.  I've been so stressed over my work (things are not going *my way*!)
 and I saw my Rheumatologist today, "Dr. Toad".  He's a short squat little man that looks at the wall above my head when he talks to me, I hate him, and my athritis, and he makes me feel hopeless....I really need to get a new Rheumatologist.  I had one I went to for 7 years in Missouri and he was prior Military (he knew all the military Rheumatologist I went to in the past) and would always comment on if I painted my toe nails or whatever....very personable....now I'm stuck with Dr. Toad and it depresses me.  He doesn't even feel my knees to see if the are warm or check my hands for swelling.  He just sits on his little toad-stool and stares anywhere but my face.  I've been having so much pain in my back and knees and all he says is there's nothing he can do but prescribe anti-inflammatories and narcotics.  I'm off him like a dirty shirt.  In one breath he tells me I'm too young for knee replacement, and in the next he tells me that it's the only way to guarantee less pain.  Okay, I'm not Dr., but even *I* know if I lost weight it would be less pressure on my knees, but he doesn't even suggest that.  (Maybe because he knows it would be like the pot calling the kettle black, because he must be around 5'4" and weigh around 500 lbs.) 

Anyway, sorry for the rant...I've been such an emotional wreck this week and like most (surprise, surprise) I'm an emotional eater.   My husband, bless his heart, supports me in all I do, I don't know how I got so lucky.  Oh, did I mention that I'm going through menopause too.  Such fun.

Anyway, your post was a kick in the pants and made me laugh.  It makes me feel good that people can post stuff like that and STILL get support, instead of berated.  I know you're going to lose that weight again....it's just as not fun as the gaining part!  

Thanks everyone who actually read this....and I'm sorry for those who didn't because I ranted so long.  Everybody hang in there, you're a wonderful group  and I love everyone's humor.


----------



## Sandi

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Okay, I had to read this a few times before I realized it wasn't a mistake, and then started cracking up laughing.  Congratulations on your fabulous weight gain, I hope you ate some of my favorites like pizza with extra cheese and fetticini alfredo!
> 
> I'm afraid I'm only on week two and I'm already with the floundering club.  I've been so stressed over my work (things are not going *my way*!)
> and I saw my Rheumatologist today, "Dr. Toad".  He's a short squat little man that looks at the wall above my head when he talks to me, I hate him, and my athritis, and he makes me feel hopeless....I really need to get a new Rheumatologist.  I had one I went to for 7 years in Missouri and he was prior Military (he knew all the military Rheumatologist I went to in the past) and would always comment on if I painted my toe nails or whatever....very personable....now I'm stuck with Dr. Toad and it depresses me.  He doesn't even feel my knees to see if the are warm or check my hands for swelling.  He just sits on his little toad-stool and stares anywhere but my face.  I've been having so much pain in my back and knees and all he says is there's nothing he can do but prescribe anti-inflammatories and narcotics.  I'm off him like a dirty shirt.  In one breath he tells me I'm too young for knee replacement, and in the next he tells me that it's the only way to guarantee less pain.  Okay, I'm not Dr., but even *I* know if I lost weight it would be less pressure on my knees, but he doesn't even suggest that.  (Maybe because he knows it would be like the pot calling the kettle black, because he must be around 5'4" and weigh around 500 lbs.)
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the rant...I've been such an emotional wreck this week and like most (surprise, surprise) I'm an emotional eater.   My husband, bless his heart, supports me in all I do, I don't know how I got so lucky.  Oh, did I mention that I'm going through menopause too.  Such fun.
> 
> Anyway, your post was a kick in the pants and made me laugh.  It makes me feel good that people can post stuff like that and STILL get support, instead of berated.  I know you're going to lose that weight again....it's just as not fun as the gaining part!
> 
> Thanks everyone who actually read this....and I'm sorry for those who didn't because I ranted so long.  Everybody hang in there, you're a wonderful group  and I love everyone's humor.



We welcome rants.  It keeps us sane.  Now, go find yourself a new doc!


----------



## sjms71

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Okay, I had to read this a few times before I realized it wasn't a mistake, and then started cracking up laughing.  Congratulations on your fabulous weight gain, I hope you ate some of my favorites like pizza with extra cheese and fetticini alfredo!
> 
> I'm afraid I'm only on week two and I'm already with the floundering club.  I've been so stressed over my work (things are not going *my way*!)
> and I saw my Rheumatologist today, "Dr. Toad".  He's a short squat little man that looks at the wall above my head when he talks to me, I hate him, and my athritis, and he makes me feel hopeless....I really need to get a new Rheumatologist.  I had one I went to for 7 years in Missouri and he was prior Military (he knew all the military Rheumatologist I went to in the past) and would always comment on if I painted my toe nails or whatever....very personable....now I'm stuck with Dr. Toad and it depresses me.  He doesn't even feel my knees to see if the are warm or check my hands for swelling.  He just sits on his little toad-stool and stares anywhere but my face.  I've been having so much pain in my back and knees and all he says is there's nothing he can do but prescribe anti-inflammatories and narcotics.  I'm off him like a dirty shirt.  In one breath he tells me I'm too young for knee replacement, and in the next he tells me that it's the only way to guarantee less pain.  Okay, I'm not Dr., but even *I* know if I lost weight it would be less pressure on my knees, but he doesn't even suggest that.  (Maybe because he knows it would be like the pot calling the kettle black, because he must be around 5'4" and weigh around 500 lbs.)
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the rant...I've been such an emotional wreck this week and like most (surprise, surprise) I'm an emotional eater.   My husband, bless his heart, supports me in all I do, I don't know how I got so lucky.  Oh, did I mention that I'm going through menopause too.  Such fun.
> 
> Anyway, your post was a kick in the pants and made me laugh.  It makes me feel good that people can post stuff like that and STILL get support, instead of berated.  I know you're going to lose that weight again....it's just as not fun as the gaining part!
> 
> Thanks everyone who actually read this....and I'm sorry for those who didn't because I ranted so long.  Everybody hang in there, you're a wonderful group  and I love everyone's humor.



Yes, that is our wonderful Jessie, we love her .  Scrappy_tink , sorry about all you're going through, menopause alone is probably enough to make you go off the deep end let alone everything else you are going through.  Come here and vent anytime tomorrow is a new day wake up no floundering and get her done!! You can do it even if it's small lifestyle changes at first instead of losing weight.


----------



## Holly324

Hello all!  I hope you don't mind if I join your thread!   I have been on WW several times in the past few years, and I haven't stuck with it.  I need it to stick this time.  I am so sad as to how much weight I have gained since I had my children.  I have about 65 pounds to lose at this point, and I think I need a little more encouragement.  I am doing the online program this time around.  Started this morning, so Thursdays will be my weigh in days.  Hope to get to know you all soon!!!  

Here we gooooo!!!!


----------



## sjms71

*mommykds* Great Job this week you are on a roll keep it up!!


Does anyone here eat Laughing Cow Cheese?  I just bought the queso fresco and chipotle omg it is so good.  I also got the new mozzarella sun-dried tomato and basil but haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## sjms71

Holly324 said:


> Hello all!  I hope you don't mind if I join your thread!   I have been on WW several times in the past few years, and I haven't stuck with it.  I need it to stick this time.  I am so sad as to how much weight I have gained since I had my children.  I have about 65 pounds to lose at this point, and I think I need a little more encouragement.  I am doing the online program this time around.  Started this morning, so Thursdays will be my weigh in days.  Hope to get to know you all soon!!!
> 
> Here we gooooo!!!!



Hey Holly! I too never had a weight problem until I had kids and was home all day then it crept on.  But 65 lbs is doable, just look at my ticker and I am not the only one on here that has loss that and more.  Forget about the 65 don't even think about that number.  Think of a small goal that you know you can reach even if it is 1lb or your 5%.  It could even be a habit change instead of a weight loss goal.  Before you know it, it all adds up .


----------



## lovedvc

I've been lurking on your thread and think its time to become a member.  5 years ago I lost 50 pounds on the weight watchers core program in 7 months with no exercise.  I managed to keep it off for a while by adding exercise.  But now its up and I'm 20 pounds away from gaining the entire thing back.  I have been struggling horribly.  I don't have an issue with exercise I have been working out steady for the last few years and just within the last few months signed up for boot camp training.  For 4 months now I have been working out 5 times a week.  I've only lost 6 pounds but lost 4% body fat and a ton of inches.  I am so frustrated with myself, I obsess about the number on the scale.  It just doesn't move.  I also attend ww faithfully every week for the last 6 years.  I don't know what else to do.  I just said to my hubby maybe I need to go back to working out 2 times a day again just to shake things up.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me I am open to anything at this point?  I look in the mirror and all I see is the old me again.  I am 5'4" 170 lbs and wear a size 8 or 10.  I try to be happy and accept it but I know what I used to be and I want it back again.  I've had my thyroid tested and its fine.  I've tried all diets.


----------



## Twingle

Look at all the fun new faces - love that!  Welcome everyone!

Can't believe that I didn't go to ONE meeting the whole month of June - yikes!  But, I'm back today, meeting at 12, and I have no other major plans this summer which means no reason to not go to meetings!  I'm thinking I'm up a little, but not a lot.  But, I also know exactly what to do to lose the weight, and I'll get it done!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mommykds

sjms71 said:


> *mommykds* Great Job this week you are on a roll keep it up!!
> 
> 
> Does anyone here eat Laughing Cow Cheese?  I just bought the queso fresco and chipotle omg it is so good.  I also got the new mozzarella sun-dried tomato and basil but haven't tried that one yet.



Thanks Stephanie!

We have the LC in every flavor.  Even my kids love it.  I put the blue cheese in salad, the swiss on pitas or apples, & the my DD likes the mozzerella on toast.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> And he is still breathing!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hang in there Jess, like I said to the other ladies you just need to find your mojo again.  You know you can do it cause you have.  We are here for you................... Don't make me come up there!!!



Don't worry -- back on track as we speak.





sjms71 said:


> So, I haven't posted any stats post vacation.  As you know I got home Sat.  couldn't bring myself to get on the scale Sun. morning.  Was totally on plan Sunday.  Decided Monday I just had to see, got on and it showed that I was up 2.4lbs.  I decided to put that weight in as my weigh in amount on etools for last week.  Been really busting my butt all week and everyday I got the scale I couldn't believe what I saw, so as not to jinx anything I decided to just wait and see what Thursday would bring.........Unofficially with my gain from vacation I am down 4.4lbs and with the official WW weigh in from 2 weeks ago I am down 2 .   I will take it and I am very happy, I really hope this trend sticks.  I have 7.6 to go and it feels like a 100lbs left but I will do my best to give it my all.



   Good for you for getting back on track so soon.  7.6 and counting!  





NC State said:


> Wow, that is great news!  That's the one thing I worry about when we go to WDW in September.  Our favoite thing at WDW is eating and I worry that when I do fall off the wagon that I will be able to have the mind set to get back on!
> -Stephanie



Eating at Disney is one of my favourite things to do as well; especially all the desserts and snacks and cupcakes....  I like looking at the pictures on the trip reports threads on the board.  





Sandi said:


> I think I would have kicked him!  Isn't it wonderful how there is no real work involved in gaining?!  Grrr.



I couldn't...there was food in my hand at the time!  





mommykds said:


> Weigh in this morning & 1 more lb lost that will never return.
> 
> Total to date 41lbs
> Left to lose 27lbs
> 
> Technically my total is 53 since October 2010 but I went off all December & January.  I had lost 22lbs & then went to Disney in early December & ate everything I wanted too.  When I got home I kept going....  I started up again in February of this year so I use that as my offical start date.
> 
> I am also worried about going to Disney & coming back & not tracking.  I have done that so many times before.  This time I have to promise myself that as soon as I step off Disney property that I will track everything again & stay OP.



Congratulations on your loss!  Stopping the eating after I return from Disney is one of the difficulties that I have as well.  I didn't have as much of a struggle with that in September last year though.  I had my menus all planned for the week I would get back and had my grocery list all ready.  The day after we returned was Labour Day so I couldn't go shopping then but the day after, I got it done and made sure that I didn't buy any junk food.  I found it easier to get back on track having done that.




Scrappy_Tink said:


> Okay, I had to read this a few times before I realized it wasn't a mistake, and then started cracking up laughing.  Congratulations on your fabulous weight gain, I hope you ate some of my favorites like pizza with extra cheese and fetticini alfredo!
> 
> I'm afraid I'm only on week two and I'm already with the floundering club.  I've been so stressed over my work (things are not going *my way*!)
> and I saw my Rheumatologist today, "Dr. Toad".  He's a short squat little man that looks at the wall above my head when he talks to me, I hate him, and my athritis, and he makes me feel hopeless....I really need to get a new Rheumatologist.  I had one I went to for 7 years in Missouri and he was prior Military (he knew all the military Rheumatologist I went to in the past) and would always comment on if I painted my toe nails or whatever....very personable....now I'm stuck with Dr. Toad and it depresses me.  He doesn't even feel my knees to see if the are warm or check my hands for swelling.  He just sits on his little toad-stool and stares anywhere but my face.  I've been having so much pain in my back and knees and all he says is there's nothing he can do but prescribe anti-inflammatories and narcotics.  I'm off him like a dirty shirt.  In one breath he tells me I'm too young for knee replacement, and in the next he tells me that it's the only way to guarantee less pain.  Okay, I'm not Dr., but even *I* know if I lost weight it would be less pressure on my knees, but he doesn't even suggest that.  (Maybe because he knows it would be like the pot calling the kettle black, because he must be around 5'4" and weigh around 500 lbs.)
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the rant...I've been such an emotional wreck this week and like most (surprise, surprise) I'm an emotional eater.   My husband, bless his heart, supports me in all I do, I don't know how I got so lucky.  Oh, did I mention that I'm going through menopause too.  Such fun.
> 
> Anyway, your post was a kick in the pants and made me laugh.  It makes me feel good that people can post stuff like that and STILL get support, instead of berated.  I know you're going to lose that weight again....it's just as not fun as the gaining part!
> 
> Thanks everyone who actually read this....and I'm sorry for those who didn't because I ranted so long.  Everybody hang in there, you're a wonderful group  and I love everyone's humor.



True story!   

I hope you find a doctor that's right for you.  I'm glad you have such a supportive husband;  mine is actually pretty good (most days!).  This is a great place to find support.  Whether you're up or down (weight wise or emotionally) this is the best place to come.  I can't believe some of the things that get posted on other threads but here, everyone is in the same boat with the same issues, struggles and successes at some point so we can all relate and still have fun.  

I'm glad I made you laugh!





sjms71 said:


> Yes, that is our wonderful Jessie, we love her .



 





Holly324 said:


> Hello all!  I hope you don't mind if I join your thread!   I have been on WW several times in the past few years, and I haven't stuck with it.  I need it to stick this time.  I am so sad as to how much weight I have gained since I had my children.  I have about 65 pounds to lose at this point, and I think I need a little more encouragement.  I am doing the online program this time around.  Started this morning, so Thursdays will be my weigh in days.  Hope to get to know you all soon!!!
> 
> Here we gooooo!!!!



Welcome to the thread.  I've lost 70lbs and have kept (most) of it off for over 4 years so it can be done.  Good luck on your weight loss journey and keep us posted.





sjms71 said:


> Does anyone here eat Laughing Cow Cheese?  I just bought the queso fresco and chipotle omg it is so good.  I also got the new mozzarella sun-dried tomato and basil but haven't tried that one yet.



I eat it but I only buy the plain light package.  I haven't tried any of the flavoured ones.





lovedvc said:


> I've been lurking on your thread and think its time to become a member.  5 years ago I lost 50 pounds on the weight watchers core program in 7 months with no exercise.  I managed to keep it off for a while by adding exercise.  But now its up and I'm 20 pounds away from gaining the entire thing back.  I have been struggling horribly.  I don't have an issue with exercise I have been working out steady for the last few years and just within the last few months signed up for boot camp training.  For 4 months now I have been working out 5 times a week.  I've only lost 6 pounds but lost 4% body fat and a ton of inches.  I am so frustrated with myself, I obsess about the number on the scale.  It just doesn't move.  I also attend ww faithfully every week for the last 6 years.  I don't know what else to do.  I just said to my hubby maybe I need to go back to working out 2 times a day again just to shake things up.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me I am open to anything at this point?  I look in the mirror and all I see is the old me again.  I am 5'4" 170 lbs and wear a size 8 or 10.  I try to be happy and accept it but I know what I used to be and I want it back again.  I've had my thyroid tested and its fine.  I've tried all diets.



Welcome lovedvc!  I'm sorry to hear that you're having such a struggle but you certainly seem to be having some successes as well -- you wear size 8 and you've lost lots of inches.    I know its hard not to see that scale move but maybe you do need to change your exercise routine.  Does your leader have any advice for you?  Are you eating all of your exercise points?  Maybe if you are, try not eating them this week.  I'm sure some of the others here will have some input for you.


----------



## ShesAPirate

Good morning all!  Hope you're having a good start to your day!

Anyone else feeling nervous about the weekend? Weekends in general are more difficult, but throw in a holiday and it's even harder.  I haven't used any of my WPs, saving them up just in case I need them over the weekend. I'm pretty sure my boyfriend and I will be celebrating the 4th with his family.  I'm planning to bring some of my own food to the festivities (such as reduced fat Hebrew National hot dogs. NOT the fat free -- those are awful!), and lite hot dog buns... probably make a big fruit salad, too (for everyone, not just me).  What do you all have planned?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I have a wedding to go to this afternoon.  My cousin is getting married.  It's Canada Day today.  It's like your 4th of July only with way less fireworks!  I'm not sure why they picked a holiday to get married on, but anyway...  I'm going to try really, really hard to behave myself while I'm there.  I've already told myself that I'm not having the appetizers or the rolls.  I don't drink alcohol so that's not going to be a problem.  I called the venue and spoke to the chef.  They serving 8oz chicken breasts .  I can't eat that much chicken!! so I'll cut it in half right away.  He gave me some idea of how he's cooking everything and said that I could request a dish of fresh fruit instead of the chocolate/strawberry dessert that is on their menu so I think that's what I'll do.  I'm budgeting 25 points for the meal. The ceremony is at 3pm so I think I'll drink a WW smoothie on the way there and hopefully, that will keep me satisfied until the meal arrives.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I have a wedding to go to this afternoon.  My cousin is getting married.  It's Canada Day today.  It's like your 4th of July only with way less fireworks!  I'm not sure why they picked a holiday to get married on, but anyway...  I'm going to try really, really hard to behave myself while I'm there.  I've already told myself that I'm not having the appetizers or the rolls.  I don't drink alcohol so that's not going to be a problem.  I called the venue and spoke to the chef.  They serving 8oz chicken breasts .  I can't eat that much chicken!! so I'll cut it in half right away.  He gave me some idea of how he's cooking everything and said that I could request a dish of fresh fruit instead of the chocolate/strawberry dessert that is on their menu so I think that's what I'll do.  I'm budgeting 25 points for the meal. The ceremony is at 3pm so I think I'll drink a WW smoothie on the way there and hopefully, that will keep me satisfied until the meal arrives.  Wish me luck!



I'm in awe that you actually called and talked to the chef.  That is terrific.  I find it easy to talk to the WDW chefs because they are so friendly and accommodating, but I never would have thought to call a local place in advance.  Jessie, you are so smart!  You're going to do fine.  Congrats to the bride and groom.


----------



## Sandi

ShesAPirate said:


> Good morning all!  Hope you're having a good start to your day!
> 
> Anyone else feeling nervous about the weekend? Weekends in general are more difficult, but throw in a holiday and it's even harder.  I haven't used any of my WPs, saving them up just in case I need them over the weekend. I'm pretty sure my boyfriend and I will be celebrating the 4th with his family.  I'm planning to bring some of my own food to the festivities (such as reduced fat Hebrew National hot dogs. NOT the fat free -- those are awful!), and lite hot dog buns... probably make a big fruit salad, too (for everyone, not just me).  What do you all have planned?



Yup, I'm a little nervous.  Weekend are tough enough without throwing a holiday in there, too!  I've been earning lots of APs and, while I rarely break into those points, if I need to this week, I should have plenty.

What I'm going to try to do it the half-quarter-quarter thing with my plate.  I'm going up to my parents farm tomorrow for a short while.  On Sunday, I'm leaving for California for a week.  DD16 and DH are driving out there and I'm flying out on Sunday.  I feel pretty good about what we'll be eating while on vacation, it's tomorrow at my folks that I'm worried about.

Good luck for the holidays -- Canada and US -- this weekend.


----------



## mrzrich

OK I just called Luanne out on the "official"  WW boards.  She is such a WW Nazi and her tone is so snooty.  Somebody with 12 posts on the boards asked about Dottie's Restaurant Site.  Luanne replied with a snarky comment to the person.  I lashed back that the person is a newbie and that she didn't have to be so harsh.

Years ago Dottie's was the ONLY place to go for restaurant advice.  Now that most chains have NI on their websites, that is a much better choice, but people who haven't been on WW for years may not realize this.


----------



## ShesAPirate

mrzrich said:


> OK I just called Luanne out on the "official"  WW boards.  She is such a WW Nazi and her tone is so snooty.  Somebody with 12 posts on the boards asked about Dottie's Restaurant Site.  Luanne replied with a snarky comment to the person.  I lashed back that the person is a newbie and that she didn't have to be so harsh.
> 
> Years ago Dottie's was the ONLY place to go for restaurant advice.  Now that most chains have NI on their websites, that is a much better choice, but people who haven't been on WW for years may not realize this.



Oh wow, I haven't encountered any WW Nazis on their official boards  I hate when people are like that, though.  There's no need to be snarky and holier than thou, especially in a place where people are supposed to be supporting each other! Good for you for saying something!


----------



## ShesAPirate

Sandi said:


> Yup, I'm a little nervous.  Weekend are tough enough without throwing a holiday in there, too!  I've been earning lots of APs and, while I rarely break into those points, if I need to this week, I should have plenty.
> 
> What I'm going to try to do it the half-quarter-quarter thing with my plate.  I'm going up to my parents farm tomorrow for a short while.  On Sunday, I'm leaving for California for a week.  DD16 and DH are driving out there and I'm flying out on Sunday.  I feel pretty good about what we'll be eating while on vacation, it's tomorrow at my folks that I'm worried about.
> 
> Good luck for the holidays -- Canada and US -- this weekend.



I have to ask, what is the half/quarter/quarter thing? I don't know if I've ever heard of that.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Yup, I'm a little nervous.  Weekend are tough enough without throwing a holiday in there, too!  I've been earning lots of APs and, while I rarely break into those points, if I need to this week, I should have plenty.
> 
> What I'm going to try to do it the half-quarter-quarter thing with my plate.  I'm going up to my parents farm tomorrow for a short while.  On Sunday, I'm leaving for California for a week.  DD16 and DH are driving out there and I'm flying out on Sunday.  I feel pretty good about what we'll be eating while on vacation, it's tomorrow at my folks that I'm worried about.
> 
> Good luck for the holidays -- Canada and US -- this weekend.



Sandi, that sounds like fun, I love CA.  What area are you going too?  Have a safe trip and a great time.


----------



## Sandi

ShesAPirate said:


> I have to ask, what is the half/quarter/quarter thing? I don't know if I've ever heard of that.



I'm sorry.  It is:  fill your plate with 1/2 fruits and veggies; 1/4 protein; and 1/4 grains.  I do better visualizing a plate at a picnic or something like that instead of trying to figure out if something is 3 ounces or 1/2 cup.  My WW leader is always using half/quarter/quarter and I thought it was common knowledge in the WW world.  My bad!  I think it was in one of the weekly readers recently, too.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Sandi, that sounds like fun, I love CA.  What area are you going too?  Have a safe trip and a great time.



We're staying in Monterey for a few nights and then closer to San Francisco for a couple of days.  Main purpose is to do the Pacific Coast Highway -- I haven't been there in 25 years.  I can't wait to watch my daughter see the Pacific Ocean for the first time.  (DH and DD16 are driving out there from Michigan -- they've been on the road a few days -- and are picking me up in Sacramento.)  I leave on Sunday (someone has to work!).  I'll check in with you guys while I'm gone.


----------



## ShesAPirate

Sandi said:


> I'm sorry.  It is:  fill your plate with 1/2 fruits and veggies; 1/4 protein; and 1/4 grains.  I do better visualizing a plate at a picnic or something like that instead of trying to figure out if something is 3 ounces or 1/2 cup.  My WW leader is always using half/quarter/quarter and I thought it was common knowledge in the WW world.  My bad!  I think it was in one of the weekly readers recently, too.



Ah, okay.  That makes sense! Thanks for the info.  I only do WW online, I don't go to meetings, so maybe that's why I didn't know.  Thanks again!


----------



## ShesAPirate

Just have to pose this question after checking my emails:

Am I the only one who's subscribed to the Weight Watchers thread AND the Disney Food Pictures thread? I have to laugh at myself


----------



## mrzrich

ShesAPirate said:


> Just have to pose this question after checking my emails:
> 
> Am I the only one who's subscribed to the Weight Watchers thread AND the Disney Food Pictures thread? I have to laugh at myself



Nope, I am subscribed to the food pictures thread AKA Food Porn and have been for years.  PRE-WW, I used that thread to decided  how many different naughty treats I was gonna have.  Now I use the thread to see what available to me that can be worked into the program, and still have a treat here and there with out going off plan.

I can honestly say I've usually lost weight on my trips to WDW since WW.


----------



## DisneyKim68

ShesAPirate said:


> Just have to pose this question after checking my emails:
> 
> Am I the only one who's subscribed to the Weight Watchers thread AND the Disney Food Pictures thread? I have to laugh at myself



Haha, I didn't know there was a food picture thread or I would have subscribed!  I do subscribe to the Disney Food blog, though.  And I am one of those annoying people that take pictures of my food, lol!


----------



## ShesAPirate

Good, I'm not the only one! I'm love cooking, so I love seeing how the chefs present the food.  That's mainly why I'm subscribed. It has helped me make some ADR decisions, too 

I subscribe to Disney Food Blog, and to the Dis Food Porn page on Facebook, too.

Oh, and I take pictures of my food pretty much all the time, even outside of Disney.  My boyfriend is finally getting used to it.  He should be fully adjusted to waiting for me to take a pic before picking up his fork by the time we go down to the World in November


----------



## ShesAPirate

Almost forgot -- I've never gained weight on a trip to Disney.  All the walking and swimming have always kept me level.  Hopefully that trend will continue on this next trip!


----------



## DisneyKim68

Where do I find the food pic thread?  Must subscribe!


----------



## ShesAPirate

DisneyKim68 said:


> Where do I find the food pic thread?  Must subscribe!



Here ya go. Commence drooling 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2284684


----------



## DisneyKim68

Thank you!!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> We're staying in Monterey for a few nights and then closer to San Francisco for a couple of days.  Main purpose is to do the Pacific Coast Highway -- I haven't been there in 25 years.  I can't wait to watch my daughter see the Pacific Ocean for the first time.  (DH and DD16 are driving out there from Michigan -- they've been on the road a few days -- and are picking me up in Sacramento.)  I leave on Sunday (someone has to work!).  I'll check in with you guys while I'm gone.



OMG, she is going to love it!!!  DH and I haven't been out to San Fran in 16 years and Calf. in 12 years.  That drive is amazing as you well know from being there.  We almost went last year but didn't, been wanting to plan a trip with our kids too.  Again, have a awesome time.


----------



## Holly324

Okay, for being new on this board, I have to say one thing.....some of you have trips planned in the near future, so yes, I am slightly jealous!    We were there less than 2 months ago, and I already want to go back!!!!  We are planning to go back when my husband finishes veterinary school, but that won't be for 4 years.  I will look forward to being smaller when we go that time, though!!  

Anyway, day 2 of WW so far so good! Fourth of July weekend looming ahead, but my mom and dad - who we will be grilling out with - are very into eating healthy recently.  We already plan on grilling turkey burgers, having baked chips, and grilling some fruits and veggies, too.  I cannot wait to try grilled pineapple and grilled peaches!  Any WW friendly suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyKim68

Ugh!  BAD day yesterday.  I was stressed out and  bored ( a deadly combination!) so I think I ate everything that wasn't nailed down   I get so mad at myself when I do things like that after all the hard work I've done.  Today I am back on track and it WILL be a better day!


----------



## mrzrich

Have any of you read "The Beck Diet Solution"?  Its not a diet book, its a book that teaches you how to face food the way a thin person faces it.  Apparently it teaches you how to treat food like fuel, rather than treating food like a best friend.


----------



## Twingle

I've read the Beck book, and use a few of the tools!  It very much aligns itself with the WW program, IMHO, because it's about retraining your brain into how you think of food, and gives you LOTS of tools so that this time, your weight loss journey is different.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Well, I survived the dinner at the wedding.  I did everything that I said I would in my previous post.  It's a good thing I put in my request for the fruit cup for dessert early because the regular dessert looked amazing.  Layers of strawberry sauce and whipping cream, topped with chocolate mousse, more whipping cream, a strawberry, a wafer wedge and a decadent little frosted brownie served in a martini glass!  I left early before the night time buffet was ready so I was able to avoid the temptation of the European pastries, gourmet pizza and wedding cake that would have been there.  I'm still on track today.  

Enjoy your long weekend.


----------



## ShesAPirate

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well, I survived the dinner at the wedding.  I did everything that I said I would in my previous post.



Excellent job! You put your mind to what you were going to do, and you did it.  Kudos!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> I'm in awe that you actually called and talked to the chef.  That is terrific.  I find it easy to talk to the WDW chefs because they are so friendly and accommodating, but I never would have thought to call a local place in advance.  Jessie, you are so smart!  You're going to do fine.  Congrats to the bride and groom.



Thanks, Sandi!  That's a tip I picked up at my meeting.  I've done it several times and each time the people I spoke to were very willing to answer my questions.





Sandi said:


> Yup, I'm a little nervous.  Weekend are tough enough without throwing a holiday in there, too!  I've been earning lots of APs and, while I rarely break into those points, if I need to this week, I should have plenty.
> 
> What I'm going to try to do it the half-quarter-quarter thing with my plate.  I'm going up to my parents farm tomorrow for a short while.  On Sunday, I'm leaving for California for a week.  DD16 and DH are driving out there and I'm flying out on Sunday.  I feel pretty good about what we'll be eating while on vacation, it's tomorrow at my folks that I'm worried about.
> 
> Good luck for the holidays -- Canada and US -- this weekend.



My leader refers to that as the "Bikini Plate"!   The veggies and starch as the bikini top and the protein at the bikini bottom.  





ShesAPirate said:


> Just have to pose this question after checking my emails:
> 
> Am I the only one who's subscribed to the Weight Watchers thread AND the Disney Food Pictures thread? I have to laugh at myself



Heck NO!  You're not the only one!!    I love looking at the Disney food pictures, too.  In fact, I'm following a thread right now that has 124 pictures and 24 desserts.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Thanks, Sandi!  That's a tip I picked up at my meeting.  I've done it several times and each time the people I spoke to were very willing to answer my questions.
> 
> My leader refers to that as the "Bikini Plate"!   The veggies and starch as the bikini top and the protein at the bikini bottom.



Thanks Jessie.  I now feel empowered to call ahead.  Also, I love the Bikini Plate reference.  It's perfect!  I'm glad you were able to stick to your plan at the wedding.  Nice work.


----------



## sjms71

DisneyKim68 said:


> Ugh!  BAD day yesterday.  I was stressed out and  bored ( a deadly combination!) so I think I ate everything that wasn't nailed down   I get so mad at myself when I do things like that after all the hard work I've done.  Today I am back on track and it WILL be a better day!



As it was posted on the WW FB page today "fall seven times, stand up eight" 



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well, I survived the dinner at the wedding.  I did everything that I said I would in my previous post.  It's a good thing I put in my request for the fruit cup for dessert early because the regular dessert looked amazing.  Layers of strawberry sauce and whipping cream, topped with chocolate mousse, more whipping cream, a strawberry, a wafer wedge and a decadent little frosted brownie served in a martini glass!  I left early before the night time buffet was ready so I was able to avoid the temptation of the European pastries, gourmet pizza and wedding cake that would have been there.  I'm still on track today.
> 
> Enjoy your long weekend.



This is why you are a true success story and an inspiration Jess, you are a SAINT!!!  There is no way in H E double hockey sticks I would've been able to pass that up.  So proud of you!!!!


----------



## DisneyKim68

"fall seven times, stand up eight" 
I love it!  Just got back from my 5:00 a.m. 2 mile walk.  It was 118 degrees here yesterday so I have to get it done before sunrise!  Week three of half marathon program officially completed!  Next Sunday is 5 miles


----------



## uicbear

I'm so happy today, had my WI this am and broke 10lbs.  It's a little intimidating though, I'm almost paranoid now that I'm going to gain this week and go back under.  Really want to have a good week because in 8 days I be in WDW!


----------



## ShesAPirate

DisneyKim68 said:


> It was 118 degrees



 I can't even imagine! And don't give me that 'it's a dry heat' stuff


----------



## DisneyKim68

ShesAPirate said:


> I can't even imagine! And don't give me that 'it's a dry heat' stuff



LOL!  It WAS a dry heat up until a couple of days ago, but now the monsoon is moving in.  The high today is ONLY supposed to be around 109, but the humidity is up around 35%, which for us is high!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

DisneyKim68 said:


> LOL!  It WAS a dry heat up until a couple of days ago, but now the monsoon is moving in.  The high today is ONLY supposed to be around 109, but the humidity is up around 35%, which for us is high!



We're only getting up to 81F today -- 86F with the humidity.  I'm a little jealous of your heat!  I like to be warm.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

This is our first official day of summer vacation!!!!  I got DS up early this morning, got him ready and his lunch made because Vacation Bible School started at 8:30 (and ends at 5pm!!).  After breakfast, I sat down to fill out the registration form and the cheq and noticed that it doesn't start until NEXT MONDAY!!!    DH has to be in the office all week (he usually works from home 2 days each week) and DS was going to be away all day this week and I was looking forward to having the WHOLE week to myself because next week, they will both be home all day everyday.     

Oh, well... 

Have a great holiday Monday!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> This is our first official day of summer vacation!!!!  I got DS up early this morning, got him ready and his lunch made because Vacation Bible School started at 8:30 (and ends at 5pm!!).  After breakfast, I sat down to fill out the registration form and the cheq and noticed that it doesn't start until NEXT MONDAY!!!    DH has to be in the office all week (he usually works from home 2 days each week) and DS was going to be away all day this week and I was looking forward to having the WHOLE week to myself because next week, they will both be home all day everyday.
> 
> Oh, well...
> 
> Have a great holiday Monday!



You are too funny!  Hang in there


----------



## sjms71

So after my steller come back last week from vacation, I didn't do so well this weekend .   Back on track this morning so hope it lasts, now off to workout.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> This is why you are a true success story and an inspiration Jess, you are a SAINT!!!  There is no way in H E double hockey sticks I would've been able to pass that up.  So proud of you!!!!



Thanks, Steph!  It was hard eating that fruit while 8 little brownies around the table were screaming my name.  One person didn't even eat hers.  Who leaves a brownie????


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> So after my steller come back last week from vacation, I didn't do so well this weekend .   Back on track this morning so hope it lasts, now off to workout.



Enjoy your workout.  Think healthy thoughts!


----------



## dthogue

Morning Ladies,

Its been awhile since I've posted (and read the thread), but I've come back for your wonderful support.  I have fallen hard from the WW train and I need to get my motivation back and get back on track.  I have gained 15 pounds since April 23 (when I broke the bone in my foot) - and that is so embarassing to admit .  I have returned to all my bad eating habits (eating everything in sight, eating all the time, getting up and eating in the middle of the night, and basically thinking about eating all the time.

I haven't been to a meeting in weeks, so that hasn't helped me.  I wake up in the morning and say that this the day that I get back on track and then til the end of the day, I've fallen again.

So I thought if I come back to my WW friends here - so I can get motivated to get going once again!!!

Here is my plan - I will renew my monthly pass today and will go to a meeting tomorrow morning.  I am exercising everyday (slowly getting back into walking/ light jog) - I have restarted the C25K program.  I printed my tracker out and will track my eating and stick my points allowance today.

I'm trying to take it one meal at a time, one day at a time, one week at a time.

I have a goal to lose these 15 pounds by the time we leave for Disney on August 6th - I know it might not be a realistic goal, but one I am going to shoot for anyway.

Thanks for letting me vent - I will go back and read the pages I missed to see how everyone is doing!


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Its been awhile since I've posted (and read the thread), but I've come back for your wonderful support.  I have fallen hard from the WW train and I need to get my motivation back and get back on track.  I have gained 15 pounds since April 23 (when I broke the bone in my foot) - and that is so embarassing to admit .  I have returned to all my bad eating habits (eating everything in sight, eating all the time, getting up and eating in the middle of the night, and basically thinking about eating all the time.
> 
> I haven't been to a meeting in weeks, so that hasn't helped me.  I wake up in the morning and say that this the day that I get back on track and then til the end of the day, I've fallen again.
> 
> So I thought if I come back to my WW friends here - so I can get motivated to get going once again!!!
> 
> Here is my plan - I will renew my monthly pass today and will go to a meeting tomorrow morning.  I am exercising everyday (slowly getting back into walking/ light jog) - I have restarted the C25K program.  I printed my tracker out and will track my eating and stick my points allowance today.
> 
> I'm trying to take it one meal at a time, one day at a time, one week at a time.
> 
> I have a goal to lose these 15 pounds by the time we leave for Disney on August 6th - I know it might not be a realistic goal, but one I am going to shoot for anyway.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent - I will go back and read the pages I missed to see how everyone is doing!



Tammy, I am so glad you are back .  I wanted to post so many times...."where are you".  Listen girl don't beat yourself up over it.  We have all been there.  The important thing is you are getting back on track and we are glad you are back!


----------



## DisneyKim68

Good morning WW's   Hope everyone had a nice 4th!  I ate waayyy too much this weekend, and I'm not liking the way I feel today.  I didn't have a meeting yesterday due to the holiday, so hopefully I can undo the damage and still have a decent weigh in by next Monday.  Lots of fruits and veggies and water on the menu today and a walk planned for tonight.


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Its been awhile since I've posted (and read the thread), but I've come back for your wonderful support.  I have fallen hard from the WW train and I need to get my motivation back and get back on track.  I have gained 15 pounds since April 23 (when I broke the bone in my foot) - and that is so embarassing to admit .  I have returned to all my bad eating habits (eating everything in sight, eating all the time, getting up and eating in the middle of the night, and basically thinking about eating all the time.
> 
> I haven't been to a meeting in weeks, so that hasn't helped me.  I wake up in the morning and say that this the day that I get back on track and then til the end of the day, I've fallen again.
> 
> So I thought if I come back to my WW friends here - so I can get motivated to get going once again!!!
> 
> Here is my plan - I will renew my monthly pass today and will go to a meeting tomorrow morning.  I am exercising everyday (slowly getting back into walking/ light jog) - I have restarted the C25K program.  I printed my tracker out and will track my eating and stick my points allowance today.
> 
> I'm trying to take it one meal at a time, one day at a time, one week at a time.
> 
> I have a goal to lose these 15 pounds by the time we leave for Disney on August 6th - I know it might not be a realistic goal, but one I am going to shoot for anyway.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent - I will go back and read the pages I missed to see how everyone is doing!



Hi Tammy, 
Like Stephanie, I was wondering where you were, too.  Injuries can be a set back.  You're taking the most important step now and you will do fine.  Today is a new day and it is all about what is right for you.  I know you were training for the Princess Half, I had to drop out of that, too, due to injuries.  My feet can't handle 13 miles.  But, they can handle 5-6 miles, so that is what I do now.  We all have to adjust our goals to meet reality.  Your goal now is to get back on the WW bus one day at a time.  Good luck.  We are here for you.


----------



## Sandi

Having a great time on the California coast!  It is about 48 degrees outside now and will get to a high of 72.  Inland, it's like 20-30 degrees hotter.  The coast is perfect for lots of walking.  We're also doing a fair amount of eating -- mostly delicious seafood.  My great success is that I'm not cleaning my plate at every meal.  Eating until I'm satisfied.  I still might have a gain over vacation, but not as bad as it could be!

Have a great week!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

dthogue said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Its been awhile since I've posted (and read the thread), but I've come back for your wonderful support.  I have fallen hard from the WW train and I need to get my motivation back and get back on track.  I have gained 15 pounds since April 23 (when I broke the bone in my foot) - and that is so embarassing to admit .  I have returned to all my bad eating habits (eating everything in sight, eating all the time, getting up and eating in the middle of the night, and basically thinking about eating all the time.
> 
> I haven't been to a meeting in weeks, so that hasn't helped me.  I wake up in the morning and say that this the day that I get back on track and then til the end of the day, I've fallen again.
> 
> So I thought if I come back to my WW friends here - so I can get motivated to get going once again!!!
> 
> Here is my plan - I will renew my monthly pass today and will go to a meeting tomorrow morning.  I am exercising everyday (slowly getting back into walking/ light jog) - I have restarted the C25K program.  I printed my tracker out and will track my eating and stick my points allowance today.
> 
> I'm trying to take it one meal at a time, one day at a time, one week at a time.
> 
> I have a goal to lose these 15 pounds by the time we leave for Disney on August 6th - I know it might not be a realistic goal, but one I am going to shoot for anyway.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent - I will go back and read the pages I missed to see how everyone is doing!



Hi Tammy!  It's great that you're back and posting here again!  I think it's wonderful that you're getting back on track and have a plan.  Losing 15 pounds by Aug 6 means that you'll have to lose around 3.5lbs per week on average.  That's pretty ambitious but if you think you can do it then we're here to cheer you on!  Don't give up!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Just back from my weigh in.  I wasn't expecting much.  Didn't track at all since Friday, and we were up north at my parents cabin.  However, my mom did a great job of having fruits and veggies always sitting in the fridge to eat.  Plus, we always went for a walk in the evening.  I ate stuff that really wasn't good, but I did everything in moderation (well, except for my mom's potato salad, love that stuff!).  I must have been subconsciously been keeping track, though, because I lost 3 pounds!!


----------



## Twingle

Hello my WW buddies!  I've just registered for the 2012 Princess 1/2, didn't know if any others on this thread would be joining me?  It's my first 1/2, and my first Disney race!


----------



## Holly324

Hello all!  I hope everyone had a wonderful 4th of July weekend.  I was so excited that I managed to only use a few weekly points with this weekend.  We grilled out, but we grilled turkey burgers, asparagus, pineapple, and peaches.  The asparagus and the pineapple were especially tasty!  Low points, too - just the olive oil on the asparagus!  Loved it!    Anyway, my first weight watcher weigh in isn't until Thursday, but I am already down a bit.  Sooooo happy about that for my first week.  We are going out of town for this coming weekend, so I hope I can stay in points!  We are staying at a friend's house, and they are fixing the food, so I hope it is healthy!!!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## BabyTigger99

lovedvc said:


> I've been lurking on your thread and think its time to become a member.  5 years ago I lost 50 pounds on the weight watchers core program in 7 months with no exercise.  I managed to keep it off for a while by adding exercise.  But now its up and I'm 20 pounds away from gaining the entire thing back.  I have been struggling horribly.  I don't have an issue with exercise I have been working out steady for the last few years and just within the last few months signed up for boot camp training.  For 4 months now I have been working out 5 times a week.  I've only lost 6 pounds but lost 4% body fat and a ton of inches.  I am so frustrated with myself, I obsess about the number on the scale.  It just doesn't move.  I also attend ww faithfully every week for the last 6 years.  I don't know what else to do.  I just said to my hubby maybe I need to go back to working out 2 times a day again just to shake things up.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me I am open to anything at this point?  I look in the mirror and all I see is the old me again.  I am 5'4" 170 lbs and wear a size 8 or 10.  I try to be happy and accept it but I know what I used to be and I want it back again.  I've had my thyroid tested and its fine.  I've tried all diets.



Oh man, I would love to be 170 and be able to wear a size 8 or 10.  I am 5'4" and (as of today) 175.4, and I still wear a size 16!  I haven't dropped a size at all (which is HIGHLY frustrating!).


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Hi all!
I'm totally new to WW.  Glad to see discussion here on the DIS because I'm definately NOT new to it!  I love it here.  I came to this forum to see if anyone can calculate my DH's daily points.  I joined WW online.  I want him to follow it with me for a couple of weeks (at least) to hopefully get him to join too.  I know he'd do better tracking online too, but he doesn't want to spend the money (yet.)  I want to show him he can easily stick with it and convince him that it's money well spent.  BUT in the meanwhile, I'd like to know his points...Please help.  We've just been guessing
He's 6 foot
weighs 202lbs
40 years old
(Does activity matter in calculations anymore?  He's on his feet all day. Nothing heavy though.)
I didn't find anywhere on the website to calculate his points (maybe because they want him to join first?!)  But I heard there calculators will do that.  Can anyone help me out, please?  Thanks!  (I'll make a separate post too to try to reach more people to get a quick answer.)


----------



## cepmom

dr&momto2boys said:


> Hi all!
> I'm totally new to WW.  Glad to see discussion here on the DIS because I'm definately NOT new to it!  I love it here.  I came to this forum to see if anyone can calculate my DH's daily points.  I joined WW online.  I want him to follow it with me for a couple of weeks (at least) to hopefully get him to join too.  I know he'd do better tracking online too, but he doesn't want to spend the money (yet.)  I want to show him he can easily stick with it and convince him that it's money well spent.  BUT in the meanwhile, I'd like to know his points...Please help.  We've just been guessing
> He's 6 foot
> weighs 202lbs
> 40 years old
> (Does activity matter in calculations anymore?  He's on his feet all day. Nothing heavy though.)
> I didn't find anywhere on the website to calculate his points (maybe because they want him to join first?!)  But I heard there calculators will do that.  Can anyone help me out, please?  Thanks!  (I'll make a separate post too to try to reach more people to get a quick answer.)



hi there
just did a calculation on my PP calculator and your DH wold be at 42 points plus per day. hope that helps!


----------



## sdzman

DW ordered a WW PointsPlus kit from Ebay but it didn't come with anything that calculates our daily points allowance.  Does the WW PontsPlus pocket calculator do this?


----------



## dr&momto2boys

cepmom said:


> hi there
> just did a calculation on my PP calculator and your DH wold be at 42 points plus per day. hope that helps!



Thanks so much!  He was using a calculation off the internet that we just figured out was the last program.  So he was trying to stick to 36 points per day.  He'll be so happy with 42!  Maybe happy enough to sign up and use the website!  Right now he keeps asking me to look stuff up for him.  At least he's playing along!

One more question...
From my searches it appears there is not a WW app for windows 7 phones.  Is that correct?


----------



## cepmom

dthogue said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Its been awhile since I've posted (and read the thread), but I've come back for your wonderful support.  I have fallen hard from the WW train and I need to get my motivation back and get back on track.  I have gained 15 pounds since April 23 (when I broke the bone in my foot) - and that is so embarassing to admit .  I have returned to all my bad eating habits (eating everything in sight, eating all the time, getting up and eating in the middle of the night, and basically thinking about eating all the time.
> 
> I haven't been to a meeting in weeks, so that hasn't helped me.  I wake up in the morning and say that this the day that I get back on track and then til the end of the day, I've fallen again.
> 
> So I thought if I come back to my WW friends here - so I can get motivated to get going once again!!!
> 
> Here is my plan - I will renew my monthly pass today and will go to a meeting tomorrow morning.  I am exercising everyday (slowly getting back into walking/ light jog) - I have restarted the C25K program.  I printed my tracker out and will track my eating and stick my points allowance today.
> 
> I'm trying to take it one meal at a time, one day at a time, one week at a time.
> 
> I have a goal to lose these 15 pounds by the time we leave for Disney on August 6th - I know it might not be a realistic goal, but one I am going to shoot for anyway.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent - I will go back and read the pages I missed to see how everyone is doing!



hey Tammy
I've been thinking about you as well and I am glad to see you back here. I can totally feel your pain and have been in the same boat for a while now also. These injuries can really sideline you . I am glad to see you getting back into walking/jogging...you'll get back to where you were eventually...take it slow and keep at it. 

I haven't been running at all since my accident on April 15th...I try to walk as much as I can but it hasn't been consistant. I really miss running and don't want this accident to be the end of it. I am going to have to start back at square one with C25K too. 

We can do it!!


----------



## ShesAPirate

Bleh, cramps! I hate it! Grumblegrumble 

4th of July was great -- though too much champagne was consumed by this girl   Food-wise, I did well.  I probably blew through about 20 WPs on the champagne, but I had planned for that, so I'm okay with it.

Today was supposed to be my weigh in day, but I was at my boyfriend's this morning so I didn't get to weigh in on my home scale. I'll move it to Wednesday morning instead. I want to make sure I'm consistent with using the same scale for every weigh in.  Any loss will make me happy -- even if it's only a few ounces. As long as the scale is moving in the right direction, I'm satisfied 

Welcome back to some and welcome to the newbies (I'm a newbie, too, but there seem to be some even newer-newbies, which is great!).  Hope you all had a great day!


----------



## stitch1986

hey everyone! hope everyone's 4th was good  so weighted in today and lost 1.1 making it total 10 lbs since may 29


----------



## BlondeViki

*peeks in*

Is it ok for a UK WW-er to join in here?  

I've lost 21 pounds over the past year but I still have somewhere between 7-14 pounds to go and now it so slow, so I would love to chat with you!


----------



## mrzrich

dthogue said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Its been awhile since I've posted (and read the thread), but I've come back for your wonderful support.  I have fallen hard from the WW train and I need to get my motivation back and get back on track.  I have gained 15 pounds since April 23 (when I broke the bone in my foot) - and that is so embarassing to admit .  I have returned to all my bad eating habits (eating everything in sight, eating all the time, getting up and eating in the middle of the night, and basically thinking about eating all the time.
> 
> I haven't been to a meeting in weeks, so that hasn't helped me.  I wake up in the morning and say that this the day that I get back on track and then til the end of the day, I've fallen again.
> 
> So I thought if I come back to my WW friends here - so I can get motivated to get going once again!!!
> 
> Here is my plan - I will renew my monthly pass today and will go to a meeting tomorrow morning.  I am exercising everyday (slowly getting back into walking/ light jog) - I have restarted the C25K program.  I printed my tracker out and will track my eating and stick my points allowance today.
> 
> I'm trying to take it one meal at a time, one day at a time, one week at a time.
> 
> I have a goal to lose these 15 pounds by the time we leave for Disney on August 6th - I know it might not be a realistic goal, but one I am going to shoot for anyway.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent - I will go back and read the pages I missed to see how everyone is doing!



Tammy 

I am so glad to see you back.  I have been  struggling since shortly after Mother's day to really be on program. 

 I do great one day, then over eat the next.  I am eating despite being full, just because the food is there.

This morning like most mornings this month, I am awake and ready to eat on program.


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> Just back from my weigh in.  I wasn't expecting much.  Didn't track at all since Friday, and we were up north at my parents cabin.  However, my mom did a great job of having fruits and veggies always sitting in the fridge to eat.  Plus, we always went for a walk in the evening.  I ate stuff that really wasn't good, but I did everything in moderation (well, except for my mom's potato salad, love that stuff!).  I must have been subconsciously been keeping track, though, because I lost 3 pounds!!



3lbs! Awesome job



ShesAPirate said:


> Bleh, cramps! I hate it! Grumblegrumble
> 
> 4th of July was great -- though too much champagne was consumed by this girl   Food-wise, I did well.  I probably blew through about 20 WPs on the champagne, but I had planned for that, so I'm okay with it.
> 
> Today was supposed to be my weigh in day, but I was at my boyfriend's this morning so I didn't get to weigh in on my home scale. I'll move it to Wednesday morning instead. I want to make sure I'm consistent with using the same scale for every weigh in.  Any loss will make me happy -- even if it's only a few ounces. As long as the scale is moving in the right direction, I'm satisfied
> 
> Welcome back to some and welcome to the newbies (I'm a newbie, too, but there seem to be some even newer-newbies, which is great!).  Hope you all had a great day!



Feel better cramps stink.  Let us know how you did this week when you weigh in.



stitch1986 said:


> hey everyone! hope everyone's 4th was good  so weighted in today and lost 1.1 making it total 10 lbs since may 29



 way to go!


BlondeViki said:


> *peeks in*
> 
> Is it ok for a UK WW-er to join in here?
> 
> I've lost 21 pounds over the past year but I still have somewhere between 7-14 pounds to go and now it so slow, so I would love to chat with you!




 Welcome, a few of us are on those last few and it's slow going for us too.  Hang in there.



mrzrich said:


> Tammy
> 
> I am so glad to see you back.  I have been  struggling since shortly after Mother's day to really be on program.
> 
> I do great one day, then over eat the next.  I am eating despite being full, just because the food is there.
> 
> This morning like most mornings this month, I am awake and ready to eat on program.


. Be strong girl, you can do it!


----------



## Sandi

sdzman said:


> DW ordered a WW PointsPlus kit from Ebay but it didn't come with anything that calculates our daily points allowance.  Does the WW PontsPlus pocket calculator do this?



I'm an in-person meeting person with e-tools, too.  I don't use the pocket calculator because I use the e-tools version, but I don't think it tells you the total points per day.  That is based on factors such as current weight, lifestyle, etc.  The leaders calculated it for me at my first meeting.   would think a kit without the fundamentals wouldn't give you the full picture.  I'm sure that's part of WW's plan to make money.


----------



## cepmom

sdzman said:


> DW ordered a WW PointsPlus kit from Ebay but it didn't come with anything that calculates our daily points allowance.  Does the WW PontsPlus pocket calculator do this?



the little blue Points Plus calculator does have a feature that will calculate your daily points plus allowance for you, as well as calculate the points plus values for foods


----------



## mrzrich

I woke up this morning and decided that in an effort to attain my  goal of running the Princess Half marathon for my 40th Birthday next February, I needed a shorter goal to get me on my way.  So, I have decided to run in the Disney Halloween 5K at Animal Kingdom on Oct 1st.  Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Holly324

mrzrich said:


> I woke up this morning and decided that in an effort to attain my  goal of running the Princess Half marathon for my 40th Birthday next February, I needed a shorter goal to get me on my way.  So, I have decided to run in the Disney Halloween 5K at Animal Kingdom on Oct 1st.  Anyone care to join me?



Oh how I wish I could!   I would love to do something like that!  

I have to go to the dentist today....I can't stand going to the dentist....   Here's hoping for a good report!  

The good news is that I have a hard time eating when I am nervous, so I don't think staying in my points today will be difficult.  Anyway, hope you guys all have a great day!


----------



## Twingle

mrzrich said:


> I woke up this morning and decided that in an effort to attain my  goal of running the Princess Half marathon for my 40th Birthday next February, I needed a shorter goal to get me on my way.  So, I have decided to run in the Disney Halloween 5K at Animal Kingdom on Oct 1st.  Anyone care to join me?



Can't join you IRL, but I'd run it virtually with you!  Hope to see you at the Princess 1/2!


----------



## NC State

I lost another 1.2 lbs this week!  That brings me up to 24.2 lbs in 18 weeks (started 3/2/11).  I'm just 71 days from my Disney trip.  I'm feeling better and having more energy than ever! Keep thinking positive and the weight will come off!


----------



## Twingle

BlondeViki said:


> *peeks in*
> 
> Is it ok for a UK WW-er to join in here?
> 
> I've lost 21 pounds over the past year but I still have somewhere between 7-14 pounds to go and now it so slow, so I would love to chat with you!



Welcome - please do join us!  It's a friendly group, and we always have room for more!


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> I lost another 1.2 lbs this week!  That brings me up to 24.2 lbs in 18 weeks (started 3/2/11).  I'm just 71 days from my Disney trip.  I'm feeling better and having more energy than ever! Keep thinking positive and the weight will come off!



Wow girl, you're on a roll


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Good Morning Everyone!  

Welcome to the new members.  Thanks for joining us.  
I was down 1.3 yesterday.  So far, so good with staying on plan since my weigh-in because I'm hoping for another loss next week!!   I started off my morning with a glass of milk (3) and a peanut butter (2) & banana (0) sandwich on homemade bread (4) made with bran flakes -- all for 9pts.  I'm going to cut back on my fruit consumption this week.  I didn't buy as much yesterday so we'll see next Wednesday if it made any difference.  Sometimes I think I'm probably eating way too much of it.

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## robinb

Hi everyone!  I'm popping in to say hello. I've been back home since last Friday but I have not been on program. It's been a hard couple of months for me. My mom went back into the hospital 2 weeks ago and she's still there. Her physical health is better, but her mental health is deteriorating. I think from being in the hospital for so long. It's hard for me to take care of myself when my mom and DD need me. My DH, as always, is traveling so he is really no help except for the weekends but he too wants/needs a piece of my time. 

The good news is that there have been many opportunites to destress this week. Two fireworks celebrations, Concerts on the Square (orchestra picnic on the capital lawn) and a neighborhood festival. Of course all of those include food and beer/wine. Next week it's back to Chicago to take care of my mom again for a few days and then back home for the weekend. 

Since I am posting again here today I promise myself that I will track the rest of the week.


----------



## Holly324

Good morning all!  Dentist appt was really not fun.  I have to have a root canal, but I can't get in for 3 weeks.  I have to call them back today for something I think they forgot as well.   

On a good note, after my first week back on weight watchers, I am down 4.4 pounds!!!  So excited!  Long way to go still, but by the grace of God, I can do it!    Have a good day everyone!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> Welcome to the new members.  Thanks for joining us.
> I was down 1.3 yesterday.  So far, so good with staying on plan since my weigh-in because I'm hoping for another loss next week!!   I started off my morning with a glass of milk (3) and a peanut butter (2) & banana (0) sandwich on homemade bread (4) made with bran flakes -- all for 9pts.  I'm going to cut back on my fruit consumption this week.  I didn't buy as much yesterday so we'll see next Wednesday if it made any difference.  Sometimes I think I'm probably eating way too much of it.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!



Great Job Jess.  Ok, so the last 2 weeks I really have been watching my fruit too and eating more protein based snacks and I've had my biggest weight loss's in months.  So I say go for it 



robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm popping in to say hello. I've been back home since last Friday but I have not been on program. It's been a hard couple of months for me. My mom went back into the hospital 2 weeks ago and she's still there. Her physical health is better, but her mental health is deteriorating. I think from being in the hospital for so long. It's hard for me to take care of myself when my mom and DD need me. My DH, as always, is traveling so he is really no help except for the weekends but he too wants/needs a piece of my time.
> 
> The good news is that there have been many opportunites to destress this week. Two fireworks celebrations, Concerts on the Square (orchestra picnic on the capital lawn) and a neighborhood festival. Of course all of those include food and beer/wine. Next week it's back to Chicago to take care of my mom again for a few days and then back home for the weekend.
> 
> Since I am posting again here today I promise myself that I will track the rest of the week.



Robin we all think of you often and are so sorry you have just had a horrible several months.  You are a wonderful support to your family.  Glad to see you were able to enjoy somethings this last week.  



Holly324 said:


> Good morning all!  Dentist appt was really not fun.  I have to have a root canal, but I can't get in for 3 weeks.  I have to call them back today for something I think they forgot as well.
> 
> On a good note, after my first week back on weight watchers, I am down 4.4 pounds!!!  So excited!  Long way to go still, but by the grace of God, I can do it!    Have a good day everyone!



Ugh, I have to have one too, the pain is I am not having any issue with it but they found it on the xray last week. Good luck!! 

However, over 4lbs is fabulous, and yes you can do it!!


----------



## sjms71

I guess I was able to recover from the weekend....Down 1lb .  So happy only .4 till I hit 65, I really want to hit that next week.  I haven't had a 5lb star since February . Now only 6.6 till GOAL .


----------



## sjms71

Has anyone eaten Applebee's 550 and under menu?  If so how is it and what's good on it?


----------



## robinb

sjms71 said:


> Has anyone eaten Applebee's 550 and under menu?  If so how is it and what's good on it?


I had the Asiago Peppercorn Steak for Mother's Day and it was pretty good.  I had the Sirloin with Garlic Shrimp last week and it wasn't as good IMO.


----------



## BabyTigger99

I had the Asiago Peppercorn Steak on Tuesday night.  It is yummy.  That is my go-to at Applebees, and it is only 10 points.


----------



## sjms71

thanks guys, thinking of getting the grilled shrimp and island rice if I go but may get the steak now.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

WI this morning, and after 24 weeks doing WW online, I hit my GOAL of losing 40 pounds!!!   I'm super-excited and didn't expect it this week (TOM, having a few "non-WW" snacks beyond my regular ones) but only needed .8 pounds lost to make goal...and lo-and-behold...there it was on the scale!

Now, the real work begins.  I'm going to have to get used to having an extra six points to use a day, and for awhile I'm going to try to stick to only those and not use weekly points (only if necessary), which is actually not far off what I've been averaging per day anyway.  I just don't want to let myself get out of control...still in the mindset of losing since I've only been on maintenance for, oh, four hours. 

Happy Friday, all.  Cheers to a GREAT weekend!! ~Bobbi


----------



## DisneyKim68

disbabyndaddy said:


> WI this morning, and after 24 weeks doing WW online, I hit my GOAL of losing 40 pounds!!!   I'm super-excited and didn't expect it this week (TOM, having a few "non-WW" snacks beyond my regular ones) but only needed .8 pounds lost to make goal...and lo-and-behold...there it was on the scale!
> 
> Now, the real work begins.  I'm going to have to get used to having an extra six points to use a day, and for awhile I'm going to try to stick to only those and not use weekly points (only if necessary), which is actually not far off what I've been averaging per day anyway.  I just don't want to let myself get out of control...still in the mindset of losing since I've only been on maintenance for, oh, four hours.
> 
> Happy Friday, all.  Cheers to a GREAT weekend!! ~Bobbi



Congratulations Bobbi- That's AWESOME!!


----------



## BabyTigger99

disbabyndaddy said:


> WI this morning, and after 24 weeks doing WW online, I hit my GOAL of losing 40 pounds!!!   I'm super-excited and didn't expect it this week (TOM, having a few "non-WW" snacks beyond my regular ones) but only needed .8 pounds lost to make goal...and lo-and-behold...there it was on the scale!
> 
> Now, the real work begins.  I'm going to have to get used to having an extra six points to use a day, and for awhile I'm going to try to stick to only those and not use weekly points (only if necessary), which is actually not far off what I've been averaging per day anyway.  I just don't want to let myself get out of control...still in the mindset of losing since I've only been on maintenance for, oh, four hours.
> 
> Happy Friday, all.  Cheers to a GREAT weekend!! ~Bobbi



Wahoo!!!  Awesome job!!!


----------



## mrzrich

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm popping in to say hello. ........
> 
> Since I am posting again here today I promise myself that I will track the rest of the week.




Robin, it is so good to see you here.  




disbabyndaddy said:


> WI this morning, and after 24 weeks doing WW online, I hit my GOAL of losing 40 pounds!!!   I'm super-excited and didn't expect it this week (TOM, having a few "non-WW" snacks beyond my regular ones) but only needed .8 pounds lost to make goal...and lo-and-behold...there it was on the scale!
> 
> Now, the real work begins.  I'm going to have to get used to having an extra six points to use a day, and for awhile I'm going to try to stick to only those and not use weekly points (only if necessary), which is actually not far off what I've been averaging per day anyway.  I just don't want to let myself get out of control...still in the mindset of losing since I've only been on maintenance for, oh, four hours.
> 
> Happy Friday, all.  Cheers to a GREAT weekend!! ~Bobbi



Congratulations!  

Good luck with the next chapter of your journey.


----------



## mrzrich

Ok, so I wanted to share something thats helped me stay OP this week.  I am a crunchy, salty, cheesy snacker so these do the trick for me:






You get 3 long crackers for 1 point.  
1 Laughing cow wedge is enough to top all three crackers.  

If I try really hard, I can concince myself that I'm eating cheetos.


----------



## sjms71

disbabyndaddy said:


> WI this morning, and after 24 weeks doing WW online, I hit my GOAL of losing 40 pounds!!!   I'm super-excited and didn't expect it this week (TOM, having a few "non-WW" snacks beyond my regular ones) but only needed .8 pounds lost to make goal...and lo-and-behold...there it was on the scale!
> 
> Now, the real work begins.  I'm going to have to get used to having an extra six points to use a day, and for awhile I'm going to try to stick to only those and not use weekly points (only if necessary), which is actually not far off what I've been averaging per day anyway.  I just don't want to let myself get out of control...still in the mindset of losing since I've only been on maintenance for, oh, four hours.
> 
> Happy Friday, all.  Cheers to a GREAT weekend!! ~Bobbi



Bobbi that is just awesome!! 



mrzrich said:


> Ok, so I wanted to share something thats helped me stay OP this week.  I am a crunchy, salty, cheesy snacker so these do the trick for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get 3 long crackers for 1 point.
> 1 Laughing cow wedge is enough to top all three crackers.
> 
> If I try really hard, I can concince myself that I'm eating cheetos.



Darn just came back from the store and wish I would have seen this post earlier.  They look good and I am addicted to the chipolte LC cheese now!!


----------



## LMO429

I rejoined ww online this morning for the what seems like the hundredth time.  Can I join ya'all

My goal is 20 pounds in 15 weeks.

As far as activity points go do you use them or not?


----------



## sjms71

LMO429 said:


> I rejoined ww online this morning for the what seems like the hundredth time.  Can I join ya'all
> 
> My goal is 20 pounds in 15 weeks.
> 
> As far as activity points go do you use them or not?



 We have all been there, Welcome back .  I use about half of what I earn especially if I have weeks I am really racking them up.


----------



## Zoo Keeper

Hi
I have been a WW member many time but for the first time I signed up Wednesday for Online with a discount from my employer.  
Love the app for iPhone....it makes tracking so much easier.

My goal is 20lbs in 10 weeks (just in time for my annual trip)

Can't wait to get lots of tips and support

Sue


----------



## LMO429

sjms71 said:


> We have all been there, Welcome back .  I use about half of what I earn especially if I have weeks I am really racking them up.



do u also use your bonus points every week?


----------



## sjms71

LMO429 said:


> do u also use your bonus points every week?



I don't always use all 49 but most weekends i dip into at least half.  I would say i use all of them 7 out of 10 weeks roughly.  They are designed for you to eat every daily and weekly point and still lose weight.  Daily points are a must and if you need your weekly don't be afraid to use them.  It's better than depriving yourself and then you may binge.


----------



## lovedvc

I had a great 2 days and blew it tonight.  Yesterday I ran 2 miles and took 6 minutes off my time since I tested myself 2 months ago.  I ran it in 17 minutes and 32 seconds.  That's a real accomplishment for me with a bum knee.  I also lost 1.6 lbs at my weigh in this morning.  Tonight I go and eat a medium sundae from Carvel.  What is wrong with me?  I wish I could figure it out.  Tomorrow I plan on an hour of zumba and then an hour of boot camp.  I will get right back on plan in the morning.  UGH!!!! I always do this.  2 steps forward and 3 back, the story of my life.


----------



## sjms71

lovedvc said:


> I had a great 2 days and blew it tonight.  Yesterday I ran 2 miles and took 6 minutes off my time since I tested myself 2 months ago.  I ran it in 17 minutes and 32 seconds.  That's a real accomplishment for me with a bum knee.  I also lost 1.6 lbs at my weigh in this morning.  Tonight I go and eat a medium sundae from Carvel.  What is wrong with me?  I wish I could figure it out.  Tomorrow I plan on an hour of zumba and then an hour of boot camp.  I will get right back on plan in the morning.  UGH!!!! I always do this.  2 steps forward and 3 back, the story of my life.



I don't think you "blew" it, it looks like you are earning a lot of activity points so it's probably not as bad as you think .  Good luck staying on track today .


----------



## sjms71

Good morning everyone!  I know its quiet here on the weekends but it seems quieter than usual.  Hope everyone is doing ok,  I have a VERY busy weekend.   Our 2011-2012 school year starts Monday, my kids go to year-round schools for those who don't know.  Yesterday was the school walk through and I had to buy some school issued supplies, well I stood in line for 50 min!  Anyway, hope everyone stays on track .


----------



## LMO429

lovedvc said:


> I had a great 2 days and blew it tonight.  Yesterday I ran 2 miles and took 6 minutes off my time since I tested myself 2 months ago.  I ran it in 17 minutes and 32 seconds.  That's a real accomplishment for me with a bum knee.  I also lost 1.6 lbs at my weigh in this morning.  Tonight I go and eat a medium sundae from Carvel.  What is wrong with me?  I wish I could figure it out.  Tomorrow I plan on an hour of zumba and then an hour of boot camp.  I will get right back on plan in the morning.  UGH!!!! I always do this.  2 steps forward and 3 back, the story of my life.



I do not think you blew it.  Sounds like you indulged but are getting right back on the program which is so key I think.  It's when the sundae at carvel turns into other cheats is when you have the problem.  One sundae is not going to blow it. so no worries


----------



## LMO429

Does anyone know how many points a piece of sandwich is from a 6ft sub.  I am going to a party today and that is what they are serving   I can't seem to find out how many points it would be..I was going to take out the bread on top if I could.any thoughts.


----------



## sjms71

LMO429 said:


> Does anyone know how many points a piece of sandwich is from a 6ft sub.  I am going to a party today and that is what they are serving   I can't seem to find out how many points it would be..I was going to take out the bread on top if I could.any thoughts.



I would go to subway's website.  They list nutritional info and You can calculate what you think you might have.  Even though it may not be subway sandwiches its probably a good estimate.  Good luck.


----------



## BlondeViki

lovedvc said:


> I had a great 2 days and blew it tonight.  Yesterday I ran 2 miles and took 6 minutes off my time since I tested myself 2 months ago.  I ran it in 17 minutes and 32 seconds.  That's a real accomplishment for me with a bum knee.  I also lost 1.6 lbs at my weigh in this morning.  Tonight I go and eat a medium sundae from Carvel.  What is wrong with me?  I wish I could figure it out.  Tomorrow I plan on an hour of zumba and then an hour of boot camp.  I will get right back on plan in the morning.  UGH!!!! I always do this.  2 steps forward and 3 back, the story of my life.



I know you are bummed at yourself for the food - but focus on the good things - the running time is really great!  I've been so lazy over my running this last week and only went out once, so I'm going to use you as my inspiration to go out and try and run a bit faster this week  

I'm  this week as I have finally lost 2 pounds!! After a plateau that has lasted nearly 6 weeks, I'm down from 147 to 145 - almost back to my lowest weight ever which was 144  

I'm really pleased and maybe just a little bit starting to believe I might be able to shift the last half stone to my goal weight of 136!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

mrzrich said:


> Ok, so I wanted to share something thats helped me stay OP this week.  I am a crunchy, salty, cheesy snacker so these do the trick for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get 3 long crackers for 1 point.
> 1 Laughing cow wedge is enough to top all three crackers.
> 
> If I try really hard, I can concince myself that I'm eating cheetos.



These sound great! (I LOVE Laughing Cow light cheese!)  I'm going to look for them today at the grocery. I try to only shop once a week -- and really only have time to get groceries once a week -- and I'm completely out of friut and veggies.  Need to get off the DIS and get to shoppin'...




BlondeViki said:


> I'm  this week as I have finally lost 2 pounds!! After a plateau that has lasted nearly 6 weeks, I'm down from 147 to 145 - almost back to my lowest weight ever which was 144
> 
> I'm really pleased and maybe just a little bit starting to believe I might be able to shift the last half stone to my goal weight of 136!



Way to go!!  That's awesome -- good for you!  Keep believing in yourself and have faith in the work you're doing.  You'll get there! 

Thanks, everyone, for the congrats and well-wishes on making goal.  I'm heading home to see my family tomorrow and hoping to hang in there.  (Mom's home cooking is too good to resist...just can't over indulge!)  Have a super weekend, all!


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> Darn just came back from the store and wish I would have seen this post earlier.  They look good and I am addicted to the chipolte LC cheese now!!





disbabyndaddy said:


> These sound great! (I LOVE Laughing Cow light cheese!)  I'm going to look for them today at the grocery. I try to only shop once a week -- and really only have time to get groceries once a week -- and I'm completely out of friut and veggies.  Need to get off the DIS and get to shoppin'...



Ok, I hope I'm not overselling them.  I really half to imagine hard to pretend they are cheetohs.


----------



## lovedvc

Thank you all for letting me know that my carvel splurge last night wasn't a total screw up.  I have to stop beating myself up.  I had a really good eating day today with alot of exercise.  I did zumba, boot camp, 1.5 mile run, 300 feet on jacobs ladder, 4 mile bike ride, swimming and housework.  I am exhausted!  Thank goodness this is not an everyday ritual for me.  I still have 5 points left without eating my 6 activity points.  I plan on having kettle corn for dessert.  YUMMY!!! I can't wait.  

The support on this site is wonderful.  Thank you!!!


----------



## sjms71

lovedvc said:


> Thank you all for letting me know that my carvel splurge last night wasn't a total screw up.  I have to stop beating myself up.  I had a really good eating day today with alot of exercise.  I did zumba, boot camp, 1.5 mile run, 300 feet on jacobs ladder, 4 mile bike ride, swimming and housework.  I am exhausted!  Thank goodness this is not an everyday ritual for me.  I still have 5 points left without eating my 6 activity points.  I plan on having kettle corn for dessert.  YUMMY!!! I can't wait.
> 
> The support on this site is wonderful.  Thank you!!!



Omg!  I'm exhausted just reading what yoy did.  Are you saying that you only earned 6 activity points with all that?  It seems you should have more for all that activity.  Glad to hear you were able to stay on plan today .


----------



## lovedvc

sjms71 said:


> Omg!  I'm exhausted just reading what yoy did.  Are you saying that you only earned 6 activity points with all that?  It seems you should have more for all that activity.  Glad to hear you were able to stay on plan today .



On WW you are only allowed to take a maximum of 6 activity points a day.  Even if you burned calories for hours and hours 6 is the max per day for a total of 42 for the week.  I know in the past the online program accepts more but if you read the books there is a limit.  I wish I could take a lot more but we can't replace all the calories burned we would never lose weight.  It takes 3500 calories burned to lose one pound.


----------



## Holly324

Just checking in!    We went to some friends house for Fri/Sat, and I actually managed to stay on plan!  I used most of my weekly extra points, but I figure that is what they are there for.  I still kept track of everything...makes me happy to see that I can stay on track when we go away for a weekend!    Hope you all are doing wonderfully!


----------



## sjms71

lovedvc said:


> On WW you are only allowed to take a maximum of 6 activity points a day.  Even if you burned calories for hours and hours 6 is the max per day for a total of 42 for the week.  I know in the past the online program accepts more but if you read the books there is a limit.  I wish I could take a lot more but we can't replace all the calories burned we would never lose weight.  It takes 3500 calories burned to lose one pound.



 hmmmm, I don't believe there is a limit to what you earn.  We have this conversation a lot at our meeting.  Many members are earning 10 or more a day training for marathons and such.  It really doesn't matter i guess if you aren't eating them but, I just thought you would have earned more with your activity regardless if you eat them. .



Holly324 said:


> Just checking in!    We went to some friends house for Fri/Sat, and I actually managed to stay on plan!  I used most of my weekly extra points, but I figure that is what they are there for.  I still kept track of everything...makes me happy to see that I can stay on track when we go away for a weekend!    Hope you all are doing wonderfully!



What a great NSV .  Keep up the good work!


----------



## cepmom

lovedvc said:


> On WW you are only allowed to take a maximum of 6 activity points a day.  Even if you burned calories for hours and hours 6 is the max per day for a total of 42 for the week.  I know in the past the online program accepts more but if you read the books there is a limit.  I wish I could take a lot more but we can't replace all the calories burned we would never lose weight.  It takes 3500 calories burned to lose one pound.



I have never heard this before. I just checked and it says that "an active person can earn up to 6 activity points per day for a total of 42 per week. More than that should be done under the supervision of a certified exercsie specialist to reduce risk of injury" but also "there is no cap on the amount of activity points you can earn or swap out per day"


----------



## LMO429

lovedvc said:


> On WW you are only allowed to take a maximum of 6 activity points a day.  Even if you burned calories for hours and hours 6 is the max per day for a total of 42 for the week.  I know in the past the online program accepts more but if you read the books there is a limit.  I wish I could take a lot more but we can't replace all the calories burned we would never lose weight.  It takes 3500 calories burned to lose one pound.



I heard this as well.  Not sure if this is correct, but this is what I have heard in the past.


----------



## 2mchwrk

lovedvc said:


> On WW you are only allowed to take a maximum of 6 activity points a day.  Even if you burned calories for hours and hours 6 is the max per day for a total of 42 for the week.  I know in the past the online program accepts more but if you read the books there is a limit.  I wish I could take a lot more but we can't replace all the calories burned we would never lose weight.  It takes 3500 calories burned to lose one pound.



This is exactly why I never eat my activity points.  It makes no sense unless you are at goal weight and just trying to maintain.


----------



## uicbear

Had my WI today and lost another 3lbs which put me over my 5%.  I'm very happy with my progress so far and also excited to be traveling to WDW tomorrow!

WISH me luck.


----------



## DisneyKim68

uicbear said:


> Had my WI today and lost another 3lbs which put me over my 5%.  I'm very happy with my progress so far and also excited to be traveling to WDW tomorrow!
> 
> WISH me luck.



Awesome, Congratulations!   Have fun at WDW!  (how could you not???!)


----------



## uicbear

Ok, you guys got me thinking about the activity points, because since it based on weight, intensity and time, someone could actually earn up to 24 AP's for an hour of intense exercise (from the pocket guide).

So I looked into my getting started and it says it's recommended to only shoot for an average of 6 points to reduce risk of injury.  It also goes on to say there is no maximum ammount you can use, but it's on a week to week basis. (p 83 of the "Points Plus Getting Started).


----------



## Holly324

uicbear said:


> Had my WI today and lost another 3lbs which put me over my 5%.  I'm very happy with my progress so far and also excited to be traveling to WDW tomorrow!
> 
> WISH me luck.



Yay for 5%!!  Congrats!!  Have soooooo much fun at Disney World!!!


----------



## sjms71

uicbear said:


> Had my WI today and lost another 3lbs which put me over my 5%.  I'm very happy with my progress so far and also excited to be traveling to WDW tomorrow!
> 
> WISH me luck.



Great job  Have a magical trip .  Check in with us if you can too.


----------



## mrzrich

Had a stroke of brilliance last night while lying in bed.  

What's the number 1 thing that motivates me?  Disney!

So I made a deal with myself.  Every time I lose 5 lbs I will buy a $25 Disney gift card.  Bigger Milestones will warrant bigger gift cards. 

My next big milestone will be getting out of the "obese" range on the BMI chart.  I think that deserves $100.


----------



## LMO429

mrzrich said:


> Had a stroke of brilliance last night while lying in bed.
> 
> What's the number 1 thing that motivates me?  Disney!
> 
> So I made a deal with myself.  Every time I lose 5 lbs I will buy a $25 Disney gift card.  Bigger Milestones will warrant bigger gift cards.
> 
> My next big milestone will be getting out of the "obese" range on the BMI chart.  I think that deserves $100.



I think Disney is excellent motivation.  I like this idea.  I am using disney as motivation as well we leave in 15 weeks I am hoping to lose 15 to 20 pounds by then.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Had a stroke of brilliance last night while lying in bed.
> 
> What's the number 1 thing that motivates me?  Disney!
> 
> So I made a deal with myself.  Every time I lose 5 lbs I will buy a $25 Disney gift card.  Bigger Milestones will warrant bigger gift cards.
> 
> My next big milestone will be getting out of the "obese" range on the BMI chart.  I think that deserves $100.



Toni-Ann that is a fabulous idea.  I know you can do it and yes you deserve a $100 GC.  Don't lose site that you have done so well already over 60lbs is awesome!!


----------



## Twingle

mrzrich said:


> Had a stroke of brilliance last night while lying in bed.
> 
> What's the number 1 thing that motivates me?  Disney!
> 
> So I made a deal with myself.  Every time I lose 5 lbs I will buy a $25 Disney gift card.  Bigger Milestones will warrant bigger gift cards.
> 
> My next big milestone will be getting out of the "obese" range on the BMI chart.  I think that deserves $100.




I think that's an *AWESOME* idea!  Gotta love those brilliant ideas that come to you while you're falling asleep!


----------



## sjms71

Well, hope everyone had a good weekend.  I had a pretty good one, managed not to do any major damage food wise for once.  Hope it pays off this week.  Hope everyone else's week is off to a good start .


----------



## robinb

I had an OK weekend, I think.  I didn't track even though I planned to.  *sigh*  Back to Chicago for me to take care of some things for my mom.  *double sigh*.  My DD is at camp so at least I don't have to worry about her too.  I'll check in when I can.


----------



## BabyTigger99

My weekend was NOT good at all....but it was a blast!!  We were down in Madison for a soccer tournament.  I totally adore all the parents on my team, and we have a great time together.  But, Cracker Barrel on Friday night (can't pass up the hasbrown casserole!!), pizza and drinks on Saturday night, and snacks everywhere, combined with no exercise at all will not be good for my weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## robinb

BabyTigger99 said:


> My weekend was NOT good at all....but it was a blast!!  We were down in Madison for a soccer tournament.


and you didn't call?!?! Just kidding.  I hope you enjoyed Madison .


----------



## BabyTigger99

We had a blast!  We were playing out in Oregon, and I love that tournament.  Plus, DS's team came won the championship, so that made it even better.  Unfortunately, he won't be on this team next year, which really makes me sad.  One of the parents on the team had on Facebook about spending the weekend with his "second family", and that is truely what this team is like.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Well, hope everyone had a good weekend.  I had a pretty good one, managed not to do any major damage food wise for once.  Hope it pays off this week.  Hope everyone else's week is off to a good start .



Hi!  I'm here.  I spent most of today -- left at 6am got back at 3:20pm  -- at the hospital.  DH had day surgery.  Last night I NEEDED chocolate cake and that's all I'm saying about that!    Today, I brought my breakfast, lunch and a bunch of fruit to the hospital with me but I NEEDED to get a muffin and some Timbits from Tim Hortons.  When I got home, I got back into the chocolate cake remains!  Somebody stop me!!!!!

So much for the loss I was expecting on Wednesday.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

disbabyndaddy said:


> WI this morning, and after 24 weeks doing WW online, I hit my GOAL of losing 40 pounds!!!   I'm super-excited and didn't expect it this week (TOM, having a few "non-WW" snacks beyond my regular ones) but only needed .8 pounds lost to make goal...and lo-and-behold...there it was on the scale!
> 
> Now, the real work begins.  I'm going to have to get used to having an extra six points to use a day, and for awhile I'm going to try to stick to only those and not use weekly points (only if necessary), which is actually not far off what I've been averaging per day anyway.  I just don't want to let myself get out of control...still in the mindset of losing since I've only been on maintenance for, oh, four hours.
> 
> Happy Friday, all.  Cheers to a GREAT weekend!! ~Bobbi



    Way to go, Bobbi!  Congratulations!


----------



## Holly324

I love the idea of the gift card as motivation for weight loss!!  I am going to have to adapt it though, as we (sadly...can you see the tears coming to my eyes?) won't be doing a disney trip for another 4 years, at least.  I think I will do something like an Old Navy gift card, or just a gift card to the mall here.  Hmmm, I lost 4.4 pounds this week, so does that mean as long as I get .6 this week I get a gift card??    I think I will do $10 for each 5 pounds.  Thanks for the great idea!!!


----------



## DisneyKim68

Had a good weigh in last night, down 4.4 pounds! That's for two weeks, didn't have a meeting last week due to the July 4th holiday.  So, after exactly 4 weeks OP I'm down just under 10 pounds, woohoo!  Looks like I should be able to reach my goal of 30 pounds before my cruise in October.  I guess all of this walking is paying off


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hi!  I'm here.  I spent most of today -- left at 6am got back at 3:20pm  -- at the hospital.  DH had day surgery.  Last night I NEEDED chocolate cake and that's all I'm saying about that!    Today, I brought my breakfast, lunch and a bunch of fruit to the hospital with me but I NEEDED to get a muffin and some Timbits from Tim Hortons.  When I got home, I got back into the chocolate cake remains!  Somebody stop me!!!!!
> 
> So much for the loss I was expecting on Wednesday.



Hope dh is doing ok and your day today doesn't involve cake....



Holly324 said:


> I love the idea of the gift card as motivation for weight loss!!  I am going to have to adapt it though, as we (sadly...can you see the tears coming to my eyes?) won't be doing a disney trip for another 4 years, at least.  I think I will do something like an Old Navy gift card, or just a gift card to the mall here.  Hmmm, I lost 4.4 pounds this week, so does that mean as long as I get .6 this week I get a gift card??    I think I will do $10 for each 5 pounds.  Thanks for the great idea!!!



Sounds good to me, let the shopping begin.



DisneyKim68 said:


> Had a good weigh in last night, down 4.4 pounds! That's for two weeks, didn't have a meeting last week due to the July 4th holiday.  So, after exactly 4 weeks OP I'm down just under 10 pounds, woohoo!  Looks like I should be able to reach my goal of 30 pounds before my cruise in October.  I guess all of this walking is paying off



Woohoo


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hi!  I'm here.  I spent most of today -- left at 6am got back at 3:20pm  -- at the hospital.  DH had day surgery.  Last night I NEEDED chocolate cake and that's all I'm saying about that!    Today, I brought my breakfast, lunch and a bunch of fruit to the hospital with me but I NEEDED to get a muffin and some Timbits from Tim Hortons.  When I got home, I got back into the chocolate cake remains!  Somebody stop me!!!!!
> 
> So much for the loss I was expecting on Wednesday.



Step away from the cake!  Chocolate has that magnetic force that is hard to overcome.  Sometimes we just NEED it.  Hope your DH is doing well.



DisneyKim68 said:


> Had a good weigh in last night, down 4.4 pounds! That's for two weeks, didn't have a meeting last week due to the July 4th holiday.  So, after exactly 4 weeks OP I'm down just under 10 pounds, woohoo!  Looks like I should be able to reach my goal of 30 pounds before my cruise in October.  I guess all of this walking is paying off



That's great!  Walking is the perfect exercise.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Well, a lose is a lose is a lose.  I knew it wasn't going to be a good weigh in.  Down .6 pounds.  Back to getting back on track!


----------



## cepmom

hey guys
just checking in. Have had a good couple of days tracking and thinking before eating. Walked 10 miles in the past 2 days and also ran 2 miles last week! My legs are still feeling it thoughIt will be slow, but I am determined to get back to running 

I found out I have a labrum tear in my shoulder from the accident in April...not sure how we are going to procede with that. Following up with my Dr in August. I don't want to let it go, but really not sure if I need surgery either. We shall see what the next month brings.

hope everyone else is having a good week!


----------



## sjms71

*Sandi* are you back from CA?




BabyTigger99 said:


> Well, a lose is a lose is a lose.  I knew it wasn't going to be a good weigh in.  Down .6 pounds.  Back to getting back on track!



Great attitude, down is better than up



cepmom said:


> hey guys
> just checking in. Have had a good couple of days tracking and thinking before eating. Walked 10 miles in the past 2 days and also ran 2 miles last week! My legs are still feeling it thoughIt will be slow, but I am determined to get back to running
> 
> I found out I have a labrum tear in my shoulder from the accident in April...not sure how we are going to procede with that. Following up with my Dr in August. I don't want to let it go, but really not sure if I need surgery either. We shall see what the next month brings.
> 
> hope everyone else is having a good week!



sorry you are still having some trouble from your accident,  but keep up the great work getting back on track.


----------



## BlondeViki

BabyTigger99 said:


> Well, a lose is a lose is a lose.  I knew it wasn't going to be a good weigh in.  Down .6 pounds.  Back to getting back on track!



That's definitely the best way to look at it - at least the numbers are going in the right direction!  Good luck til next weigh in


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> *Sandi* are you back from CA?



Yes, ma'am.  Been back in the office for 2 days and I feel like I've done 2 weeks worth of work in that time.  Getting ready to go on vacation and cleaning everything up after vacation is almost more than I can bear.  But, going on another vacation next month -- to WDW!

I have my WI tomorrow and I fear it will not be good.  We ate lots of delicious seafood in Monterey and the rest of the coast and then Chinese in San Francisco's Chinatown.  I did get lots of walking in though and we did some hiking and kayaking.  Not enough to offset the calories though.


----------



## ShesAPirate

Hi everyone  I've been kinda missing from the boards. Just got frustrated at my 1st week WI, where I *gained* a pound! I couldn't believe it! I guess TOM might have had something to do with that, or the fact that I reintroduced carbs after being on Atkins.  But whatever it was, I didn't give up, despite how sad and frustrated I was. Weighed in this morning, down 2.6! I KNOW I need to get more active if I want to lose weight.  Hard to get inspired, especially in this heat, but I'm trying.

I also think I get too many points (29). I usually have at least 5 left after dinner... so I mentally count fruit now. I could so easily go overboard on fruit, so this is a good idea for me, I think. We'll see what happens.


----------



## mommykds

Hi, we just got back from seeing family in NYC.  I did not stay OP all week & ate what ever I wanted but not to excess. We had a lot of good Italian food.
I checked the scale this am & I was up 3lbs, which I honestly thought would be much more so I will take it.

Hope everyone has been doing well.  Here's to a good week OP!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Okay, I am back on track and feel sooooo much better!!  We did go out for dinner last night, which we like to do on my weigh in night.  Had Mexican, my favorite.  Unfortunately, half of one of my molars broke off, so I am going in for a crown today (my 2nd in the last three months!).


----------



## Sandi

Back from my WI and . . . wait for it . . . I was DOWN 0.2 pounds.  That's almost a whole stick of butter.  And, that's after a vacation week in California!  I'd been ignoring the home scale since we got back on Sunday and said I would just face the WW scale like a big girl.  The receptionist weighing me in was a little surprised at my unbridled joy in losing 0.2, but I explained what my expectation was and then she understood.

So, like a previous poster, I'm proof that you can lose weight on vacation -- even if you don't track on paper.  Don't go crazy with eating and get some exercise.

What a relief!


----------



## LMO429

How many points do you think a paninni with chicken, roasted peppers and mozarella is?  I only ate half of it.


----------



## mrzrich

Home from WI.  Down 3.6!


----------



## sjms71

ShesAPirate said:


> Hi everyone  I've been kinda missing from the boards. Just got frustrated at my 1st week WI, where I *gained* a pound! I couldn't believe it! I guess TOM might have had something to do with that, or the fact that I reintroduced carbs after being on Atkins.  But whatever it was, I didn't give up, despite how sad and frustrated I was. Weighed in this morning, down 2.6! I KNOW I need to get more active if I want to lose weight.  Hard to get inspired, especially in this heat, but I'm trying.
> 
> I also think I get too many points (29). I usually have at least 5 left after dinner... so I mentally count fruit now. I could so easily go overboard on fruit, so this is a good idea for me, I think. We'll see what happens.



Great weigh in 


mommykds said:


> Hi, we just got back from seeing family in NYC.  I did not stay OP all week & ate what ever I wanted but not to excess. We had a lot of good Italian food.
> I checked the scale this am & I was up 3lbs, which I honestly thought would be much more so I will take it.
> 
> Hope everyone has been doing well.  Here's to a good week OP!



Welcome back, you'll be back on track in no time.



Sandi said:


> Back from my WI and . . . wait for it . . . I was DOWN 0.2 pounds.  That's almost a whole stick of butter.  And, that's after a vacation week in California!  I'd been ignoring the home scale since we got back on Sunday and said I would just face the WW scale like a big girl.  The receptionist weighing me in was a little surprised at my unbridled joy in losing 0.2, but I explained what my expectation was and then she understood.
> 
> So, like a previous poster, I'm proof that you can lose weight on vacation -- even if you don't track on paper.  Don't go crazy with eating and get some exercise.
> 
> What a relief!



Way to go Sandi, doesn't it feel great!



mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Down 3.6!



I see a $25 GC in your future, great job


----------



## sjms71

This week is turning out to be a very stressful week .  My best friend called me and told me she was going to go back to Mississippi from Pa via North Carolina.  I am so excited I haven't seen here in a long time even though we talk almost everyday.  But she is coming with her 3 girls, so I've been trying to "white glove" clean my house.  Plus we started school on Monday and my son is in Middle school now.  My 8 th grader is easy does all her homework without me sitting on her, Adam not so much......it's going to be a looooong year.   And  I didn't really track today and I know I didn't eat all my points.


----------



## NC State

Wow...I can't believe it, I have lost 25.6 lbs since March 2nd.  It's been so easy and I feel so much better!  I average about 1.34 lbs lost per week. WW has helped me make the right food choices and I never go to bed hungry.  I started in a 16W and now in a size 14.  I have a great team of support at home and work (plus a great Weight Watchers leader).  My supporters are my biggest help, plus getting to the gym.  I sleep better too!  Just 32 lbs more until I'm at my goal!

I met someone at my meeting with a DIS t-shirt on, I'm hopeing she will join in on the WW board with us. 

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Zoo Keeper

My first weigh in this morning after starting back on the plan....and I'm down 10 lbs!!
I know I won't see that next week but it feels good now.


----------



## Holly324

I am slightly nervous for WI tomorrow morning....we have been packing and getting ready to move.  I have been OP, but have used all my extra points.  Here is hoping for a loss!!!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> This week is turning out to be a very stressful week .  My best friend called me and told me she was going to go back to Mississippi from Pa via North Carolina.  I am so excited I haven't seen here in a long time even though we talk almost everyday.  But she is coming with her 3 girls, so I've been trying to "white glove" clean my house.



Even though you've got some stress going on, it sounds like you'll have a fun time with your friend and her girls.  I'm sure she isn't coming to see your super clean house -- she wants to see you!



NC State said:


> Wow...I can't believe it, I have lost 25.6 lbs since March 2nd.  It's been so easy and I feel so much better!  I average about 1.34 lbs lost per week. WW has helped me make the right food choices and I never go to bed hungry.  I started in a 16W and now in a size 14.  I have a great team of support at home and work (plus a great Weight Watchers leader).  My supporters are my biggest help, plus getting to the gym.  I sleep better too!  Just 32 lbs more until I'm at my goal!



Congratulations on your success!  You're a WW poster girl.



Zoo Keeper said:


> My first weigh in this morning after starting back on the plan....and I'm down 10 lbs!!
> I know I won't see that next week but it feels good now.



That's amazing.  It's nice to start out of the block with a big loss.  Keep to the plan and you'll do well over the long haul.


----------



## Sandi

Holly324 said:


> I am slightly nervous for WI tomorrow morning....we have been packing and getting ready to move.  I have been OP, but have used all my extra points.  Here is hoping for a loss!!!



Let us know how you do.  I find that sometimes the WI's I'm nervous about are ones I didn't need to worry over.  The points are there to use when you need them, so you should be fine.  Seems like you should get Activity Points for packing -- that's work!


----------



## mommykds

Sandi said:


> Back from my WI and . . . wait for it . . . I was DOWN 0.2 pounds.  That's almost a whole stick of butter.  And, that's after a vacation week in California!  I'd been ignoring the home scale since we got back on Sunday and said I would just face the WW scale like a big girl.  The receptionist weighing me in was a little surprised at my unbridled joy in losing 0.2, but I explained what my expectation was and then she understood.
> 
> So, like a previous poster, I'm proof that you can lose weight on vacation -- even if you don't track on paper.  Don't go crazy with eating and get some exercise.
> 
> What a relief!



That's great!!!!


----------



## mommykds

mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Down 3.6!



Wonderful!!!!


----------



## mommykds

sjms71 said:


> This week is turning out to be a very stressful week .  My best friend called me and told me she was going to go back to Mississippi from Pa via North Carolina.  I am so excited I haven't seen here in a long time even though we talk almost everyday.  But she is coming with her 3 girls, so I've been trying to "white glove" clean my house.  Plus we started school on Monday and my son is in Middle school now.  My 8 th grader is easy does all her homework without me sitting on her, Adam not so much......it's going to be a looooong year.   And  I didn't really track today and I know I didn't eat all my points.


Hang in there.  Enjoy time with your friend & don't worry if the house is spotless, real friends don't mind some dust bunnies. 



NC State said:


> Wow...I can't believe it, I have lost 25.6 lbs since March 2nd.  It's been so easy and I feel so much better!  I average about 1.34 lbs lost per week. WW has helped me make the right food choices and I never go to bed hungry.  I started in a 16W and now in a size 14.  I have a great team of support at home and work (plus a great Weight Watchers leader).  My supporters are my biggest help, plus getting to the gym.  I sleep better too!  Just 32 lbs more until I'm at my goal!
> 
> I met someone at my meeting with a DIS t-shirt on, I'm hopeing she will join in on the WW board with us.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!


Wow, that is great!  I have the same to go to goal.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Ugh, I am hurting today.  Took a walk with my parents when I went to pick DS up at their house, stepped wrong on a part of the road, rolled my ankle and ended up face down on the road!!  I just want to go back to bed!!!


----------



## DisneyKim68

Went to San Diego yesterday and ate lots of things I shouldn't have and boy, I can feel it today!  I'm just not used to eating like that anymore, and can't wait to eat better and get back on track today.


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> Ugh, I am hurting today.  Took a walk with my parents when I went to pick DS up at their house, stepped wrong on a part of the road, rolled my ankle and ended up face down on the road!!  I just want to go back to bed!!!



Ouch!  Those falls hurt physically and are embarrassing to boot!  Hope you didn't do any real damage.


----------



## sjms71

Just back from WI and down .8.........and finally got a 5lb star for a total of 65.4 lbs . I haven't received a star in months,  now on to tackle my last 5.8 YES!!


----------



## portobello_rd

BabyTigger99 said:


> Ugh, I am hurting today.  Took a walk with my parents when I went to pick DS up at their house, stepped wrong on a part of the road, rolled my ankle and ended up face down on the road!!  I just want to go back to bed!!!




Boo! im sorry. at least its supposed to rain today so you can sit at home and not feel sad about missing a perfect day!


----------



## cepmom

ShesAPirate said:


> Hi everyone  I've been kinda missing from the boards. Just got frustrated at my 1st week WI, where I *gained* a pound! I couldn't believe it! I guess TOM might have had something to do with that, or the fact that I reintroduced carbs after being on Atkins.  But whatever it was, I didn't give up, despite how sad and frustrated I was. Weighed in this morning, down 2.6! I KNOW I need to get more active if I want to lose weight.  Hard to get inspired, especially in this heat, but I'm trying.
> 
> I also think I get too many points (29). I usually have at least 5 left after dinner... so I mentally count fruit now. I could so easily go overboard on fruit, so this is a good idea for me, I think. We'll see what happens.


hang in there! 29 should not be toomany points. If you are getting in the good health guidelines and still have leftover points, but are not hungry, don't worry about them. But if you are not getting in all the good health guidelines, try focusing on that and see what happens.



mommykds said:


> Hi, we just got back from seeing family in NYC.  I did not stay OP all week & ate what ever I wanted but not to excess. We had a lot of good Italian food.
> I checked the scale this am & I was up 3lbs, which I honestly thought would be much more so I will take it.
> 
> Hope everyone has been doing well.  Here's to a good week OP!



hope things are getting back on track for you!



BabyTigger99 said:


> Okay, I am back on track and feel sooooo much better!!  We did go out for dinner last night, which we like to do on my weigh in night.  Had Mexican, my favorite.  Unfortunately, half of one of my molars broke off, so I am going in for a crown today (my 2nd in the last three months!).


ugh on the tooth! Hope it isn't too painful!


Sandi said:


> Back from my WI and . . . wait for it . . . I was DOWN 0.2 pounds.  That's almost a whole stick of butter.  And, that's after a vacation week in California!  I'd been ignoring the home scale since we got back on Sunday and said I would just face the WW scale like a big girl.  The receptionist weighing me in was a little surprised at my unbridled joy in losing 0.2, but I explained what my expectation was and then she understood.
> 
> So, like a previous poster, I'm proof that you can lose weight on vacation -- even if you don't track on paper.  Don't go crazy with eating and get some exercise.
> 
> What a relief!



you are my hero!! losing weight after a vacation???



mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Down 3.6!



Awesome!!!!



sjms71 said:


> This week is turning out to be a very stressful week .  My best friend called me and told me she was going to go back to Mississippi from Pa via North Carolina.  I am so excited I haven't seen here in a long time even though we talk almost everyday.  But she is coming with her 3 girls, so I've been trying to "white glove" clean my house.  Plus we started school on Monday and my son is in Middle school now.  My 8 th grader is easy does all her homework without me sitting on her, Adam not so much......it's going to be a looooong year.   And  I didn't really track today and I know I didn't eat all my points.



hope things are getting better for you today! I always find that back to school (or when school lets out for the summer) to be a difficult transistion time, but I'm not sure why?


NC State said:


> Wow...I can't believe it, I have lost 25.6 lbs since March 2nd.  It's been so easy and I feel so much better!  I average about 1.34 lbs lost per week. WW has helped me make the right food choices and I never go to bed hungry.  I started in a 16W and now in a size 14.  I have a great team of support at home and work (plus a great Weight Watchers leader).  My supporters are my biggest help, plus getting to the gym.  I sleep better too!  Just 32 lbs more until I'm at my goal!
> 
> I met someone at my meeting with a DIS t-shirt on, I'm hopeing she will join in on the WW board with us.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!



you are doing awesome!! 



Zoo Keeper said:


> My first weigh in this morning after starting back on the plan....and I'm down 10 lbs!!
> I know I won't see that next week but it feels good now.


wow!! great job!


BabyTigger99 said:


> Ugh, I am hurting today.  Took a walk with my parents when I went to pick DS up at their house, stepped wrong on a part of the road, rolled my ankle and ended up face down on the road!!  I just want to go back to bed!!!


yikes! hope your ankle is better today. Ice and elevate...and advil!! Feel better


sjms71 said:


> Just back from WI and down .8.........and finally got a 5lb star for a total of 65.4 lbs . I haven't received a star in months,  now on to tackle my last 5.8 YES!!



yay!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Just back from WI and down .8.........and finally got a 5lb star for a total of 65.4 lbs . I haven't received a star in months,  now on to tackle my last 5.8 YES!!



Woo, hoo, Stephanie.  The last 5 pound stars are so much harder to earn than at the beginning.  I bet you felt terrific.  You are so close to the goal line!


----------



## Holly324

Sandi said:


> Let us know how you do.  I find that sometimes the WI's I'm nervous about are ones I didn't need to worry over.  The points are there to use when you need them, so you should be fine.  Seems like you should get Activity Points for packing -- that's work!



I counted a few activity points, that helped for sure! 



BabyTigger99 said:


> Ugh, I am hurting today.  Took a walk with my parents when I went to pick DS up at their house, stepped wrong on a part of the road, rolled my ankle and ended up face down on the road!!  I just want to go back to bed!!!



Hope you feel better VERY soon!!



sjms71 said:


> Just back from WI and down .8.........and finally got a 5lb star for a total of 65.4 lbs . I haven't received a star in months,  now on to tackle my last 5.8 YES!!



Yay!!!!!! That's fabulous!!!  


Well, WI this morning, and I was down another 1.8 this week!!!  Sooooooooooo excited for that!  I am now down 6.2 pounds in 2 weeks.  Long way to go, but I can now say that I need to lose 59 pounds and not 60!    More packing today, so I should get some activity points for that.  Here's hoping for a great day OP for all!


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> Just back from WI and down .8.........and finally got a 5lb star for a total of 65.4 lbs . I haven't received a star in months,  now on to tackle my last 5.8 YES!!



YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandi

Holly324 said:


> Well, WI this morning, and I was down another 1.8 this week!!!  Sooooooooooo excited for that!  I am now down 6.2 pounds in 2 weeks.  Long way to go, but I can now say that I need to lose 59 pounds and not 60!    More packing today, so I should get some activity points for that.  Here's hoping for a great day OP for all!



It all adds up.  Good job!

I hope everyone has a good Friday!  This has been a long week work-wise, but weekends are always a challenge for me food-wise.  I'm really going to try to control myself and get lots of exercise.  We can all do it, right!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Question re: weekends.  I know for a lot of people, weekends are trouble time in that they are eating too much.  Does anyone have an issue that they don't eat enough?  I find myself not eating on the weekends, just too much going on.


----------



## mommykds

BabyTigger99 said:


> Ugh, I am hurting today.  Took a walk with my parents when I went to pick DS up at their house, stepped wrong on a part of the road, rolled my ankle and ended up face down on the road!!  I just want to go back to bed!!!


Hope you're feeling better today.



DisneyKim68 said:


> Went to San Diego yesterday and ate lots of things I shouldn't have and boy, I can feel it today!  I'm just not used to eating like that anymore, and can't wait to eat better and get back on track today.


I did that last week in NY.  Everything tasted so good at the time but my body was not ready for it & I felt pretty sick afterwards.  Getting back on track does feel good though!



sjms71 said:


> Just back from WI and down .8.........and finally got a 5lb star for a total of 65.4 lbs . I haven't received a star in months,  now on to tackle my last 5.8 YES!!


65lbs!! Amazing!!!Congrats!!!


----------



## mommykds

BabyTigger99 said:


> Question re: weekends.  I know for a lot of people, weekends are trouble time in that they are eating too much.  *Does anyone have an issue that they don't eat enough?*  I find myself not eating on the weekends, just too much going on.




No!!!!!











Honestly, I eat way too much on weekends.


----------



## sjms71

mommykds said:


> No!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I eat way too much on weekends.



I will second that response


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> Ugh, I am hurting today.  Took a walk with my parents when I went to pick DS up at their house, stepped wrong on a part of the road, rolled my ankle and ended up face down on the road!!  I just want to go back to bed!!!



 feel better


----------



## sjms71

Having an awesome time with my friend who I grew up with. Decided to make a giant pot of suace (I am Italian so don't know how to make anything but I giant pot ) I had meatballs, sausage, bread and butter.  OMG my family was in Heaven when the kids came home and when DH came home they were like that smells awesome.  I haven't made this in so long cause well, obvious reasons............Anyway, it was sooo good and I enjoyed every bite.  My friend was like how many points is this?  I decided I wasn't going to figure it out cause I wouldn't probably have enjoyed it if even eaten it at all.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## cepmom

BabyTigger99 said:


> Question re: weekends.  I know for a lot of people, weekends are trouble time in that they are eating too much.  Does anyone have an issue that they don't eat enough?  I find myself not eating on the weekends, just too much going on.



going with a big fat "NO" I have to say I've never had that issue. I find that when I'm on the run all day, I tend to eat more since I'm just grabbing things quick or getting take out, or I'm starved and binge once I get back home. I do better when I have time to plan and prepare things.


----------



## BabyTigger99

I never used to have a problem with not eating on the weekends!  Unfortunately, I was eating all bad, crappy things on the weekends.  I think some of it is I have so much more energy, so I am always off doing stuff.  I just find that I don't ever feel hungry on the weekends.  

This weekend won't help either, since a BIG heat wave is on its way!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> I will second that response



I third that response (or are we up to a higher number?)!



sjms71 said:


> Having an awesome time with my friend who I grew up with. Decided to make a giant pot of suace (I am Italian so don't know how to make anything but I giant pot ) I had meatballs, sausage, bread and butter.  OMG my family was in Heaven when the kids came home and when DH came home they were like that smells awesome.  I haven't made this in so long cause well, obvious reasons............Anyway, it was sooo good and I enjoyed every bite.  My friend was like how many points is this?  I decided I wasn't going to figure it out cause I wouldn't probably have enjoyed it if even eaten it at all.
> 
> Have a great weekend all!



And, did she care whether your house was "white glove" clean?  Sounds like everyone was in for a treat with your sauce.  Yum.

Okay, I'm going out for dinner with DD16 tonight.  We have some shopping to do and I have a coupon and gc for Outback.  They have a really nice interactive site to figure out nutritional information.  When I entered the numbers in the WW PointsPlus calculator, I couldn't believe the number for some combinations I was considering.  My first choice meal (which didn't even include the loaded potato because I was trying to not overdo) was a whopping 30 points.  I'm going to settle for the crab stuffed tilapia, house salad (no dressing), and steamed green beans (no butter).  That totals 15 PointsPlus (with no bread -- boo, hoo).  Anyway, I'm really glad I looked BEFORE we went so I can make an informed decision and not be kicking myself later.  In fact, I think I'll enter those points now so I will feel constrained to stick with the plan.

So, that is typically how I am beaten down by the weekends.  We are on the run a lot, but wind up going out for meals.  That's what catches up with me.  If I didn't feel hungry on the weekend and didn't eat, I wouldn't be where I am.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

NC State said:


> Wow...I can't believe it, I have lost 25.6 lbs since March 2nd.  It's been so easy and I feel so much better!  I average about 1.34 lbs lost per week. WW has helped me make the right food choices and I never go to bed hungry.  I started in a 16W and now in a size 14.  I have a great team of support at home and work (plus a great Weight Watchers leader).  My supporters are my biggest help, plus getting to the gym.  I sleep better too!  Just 32 lbs more until I'm at my goal!



That's fantastic, congratulations!!  Keep up the GREAT work!!  Interesting you sleep better too...I've never thought about that.  




Zoo Keeper said:


> My first weigh in this morning after starting back on the plan....and I'm down 10 lbs!!  I know I won't see that next week but it feels good now.



WOW, good for you!  That blows my six pounds the first week out of the water.   Enjoy the 'high' and motivation...keep going!




DisneyKim68 said:


> Went to San Diego yesterday and ate lots of things I shouldn't have and boy, I can feel it today!  I'm just not used to eating like that anymore, and can't wait to eat better and get back on track today.



After over six months without, I had ONE of my niece's Chicken McNugget last weekend...which I used to love...and even though it tasted ok, it wasn't as good as I remembered.  Not that I'll never have McNuggests again, but I don't really crave them anymore.  I'm glad I didn't have a full order!




sjms71 said:


> Just back from WI and down .8.........and finally got a 5lb star for a total of 65.4 lbs . I haven't received a star in months,  now on to tackle my last 5.8 YES!!



WHOO-HOO!!!  Congrats on the shining star! 


One week in on Maintenance, and I actually lost .8 pounds.  I was SHOCKED, considering I ate far more this week than any in the last 5.5 months (what with more daily points on top of the weeklies available).  I'm told that isn't uncommon though until your body gets used to the new way of eating and figuring out the new "balance".  I guess my metabolism is higher now, given the increased exercise since starting WW, so that is probably some of it.  I'm not complaining about the extra pound gone but I don't expect this losing to last!

County Fair season is here -- so far, I've only had two bites of elephant ear.   The Indiana State Fair opens three weeks from today, and given I'll be working 13-16 hours a day, I'll have to plan two -- if not three -- meals to take with me to work and snacks.  I'll have a BIG grocery trip in the next two weeks! 

Cheers to smart choices this weekend, all!  It is supposed to be beastly hot and humid here in Indiana...


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> I third that response (or are we up to a higher number?)!
> 
> 
> 
> And, did she care whether your house was "white glove" clean?  Sounds like everyone was in for a treat with your sauce.  Yum.
> 
> Okay, I'm going out for dinner with DD16 tonight.  We have some shopping to do and I have a coupon and gc for Outback.  They have a really nice interactive site to figure out nutritional information.  When I entered the numbers in the WW PointsPlus calculator, I couldn't believe the number for some combinations I was considering.  My first choice meal (which didn't even include the loaded potato because I was trying to not overdo) was a whopping 30 points.  I'm going to settle for the crab stuffed tilapia, house salad (no dressing), and steamed green beans (no butter).  That totals 15 PointsPlus (with no bread -- boo, hoo).  Anyway, I'm really glad I looked BEFORE we went so I can make an informed decision and not be kicking myself later.  In fact, I think I'll enter those points now so I will feel constrained to stick with the plan.
> 
> So, that is typically how I am beaten down by the weekends.  We are on the run a lot, but wind up going out for meals.  That's what catches up with me.  If I didn't feel hungry on the weekend and didn't eat, I wouldn't be where I am.



Ok, you got me...no she didn't care and I knew she wouldn't and besides that, after  one day of her 3 kids and my 2  it looks like a tornado hit 


Hope you enjoyed your dinner last night.  My family knows we don't go anywhere for dinner unless I know and have planned my meal.  However, we ordered pizza for kids and husband and us girls went out to a greek restaurant last night.  Didn't count but don't think I did too bad.  Today is their last day here so I'm going to try and stay on track today.


----------



## Twinklee

A newbie here....I think I posted for the first time a couple of weeks ago...
I got off track 4th of July weekend.  We had a cookout and birthday cake and ice cream since my dad's birthday was on the 5th.  I'm really bad to think that if I'm already blowing the weekend I may as well eat what I want the rest of the weekend.....  Anyway, its taken me til now to loose the pounds I gained that weekend, which puts me several lbs. behind on my mini goal to loose 20 lbs. before our WDW in September.  

On the positive side our church has started a TOWS(taking off weight sensibly) program and our first meeting was Thursday.  Since I'm doing WW online, I'm hoping that TOWS will make me more accountable.  They are also trying to set up Zumba classes and yoga classes and keeping our new gym open for walkers.  Now I just have to get motivated and take advantage of these opportunities.

I'm also going to try to cut back on the sugar.  I ate the last Fiber One Brownie  today and won't be buying any more for awhile, which is easy since I have to drive 30 minutes to Target to buy more.  Our Walmart has stopped selling the Light Lays which makes me mad.  I love WW because I can still eat my sandwich and chips for lunch, but now if I want chips I'll have to either drive to town to buy them or eat baked chips that are more points.  Grrrr.  

I'm taking my mom to an outdoor theater tonight to see a musical and there will be all kinds of venders selling treats...hotdogs, corndogs, popcorn...all the good stuff.  lol  I'm planning to take a cooler full of water and some healthy snacks, but I will so want to buy a bag of kettle corn.  I love that stuff.  Anyone know how much kettle corn(the yummy kind they sell at fairs) are point wise?  Probably not too bad as long as you eat a serving, but they sell it in HUGE bags.  It seems like there is always something that tries to sabatage my diet.  lol


----------



## Twinklee

Decided to try to find an answer to my own question and found this.  Very helpful if you go to any outdoor activities this summer where they have food venders.      http://www.myfitnesspal.com/nutrition-facts-calories/state-fair


----------



## Holly324

Had a date night with DH last night, and then had a women's brunch with my church this morning, so my weekly points are about gone already, and they don't reset until Thursday.  Here's hoping for a few REALLY good days of staying OP!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I was up 3.6 on Wednesday and I did it all in just 2 1/2 days!    Seriously back on track since Wednesday and promise to behave for the rest of the week.  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Just back from WI and down .8.........and finally got a 5lb star for a total of 65.4 lbs . I haven't received a star in months,  now on to tackle my last 5.8 YES!!





Woohoo!!  You've waited a long time for that 5lb star!   So happy you're almost at goal.  



BabyTigger99 said:


> Question re: weekends.  I know for a lot of people, weekends are trouble time in that they are eating too much.  Does anyone have an issue that they don't eat enough?  I find myself not eating on the weekends, just too much going on.



Ummmm...no, I've never had that problem!    I always seem to find the time to eat.


----------



## sjms71

*Jess* I love your new avitar.


----------



## sjms71

Twinklee said:


> A newbie here....I think I posted for the first time a couple of weeks ago...
> I got off track 4th of July weekend.  We had a cookout and birthday cake and ice cream since my dad's birthday was on the 5th.  I'm really bad to think that if I'm already blowing the weekend I may as well eat what I want the rest of the weekend.....  Anyway, its taken me til now to loose the pounds I gained that weekend, which puts me several lbs. behind on my mini goal to loose 20 lbs. before our WDW in September.
> 
> On the positive side our church has started a TOWS(taking off weight sensibly) program and our first meeting was Thursday.  Since I'm doing WW online, I'm hoping that TOWS will make me more accountable.  They are also trying to set up Zumba classes and yoga classes and keeping our new gym open for walkers.  Now I just have to get motivated and take advantage of these opportunities.
> 
> I'm also going to try to cut back on the sugar.  I ate the last Fiber One Brownie  today and won't be buying any more for awhile, which is easy since I have to drive 30 minutes to Target to buy more.  Our Walmart has stopped selling the Light Lays which makes me mad.  I love WW because I can still eat my sandwich and chips for lunch, but now if I want chips I'll have to either drive to town to buy them or eat baked chips that are more points.  Grrrr.
> 
> I'm taking my mom to an outdoor theater tonight to see a musical and there will be all kinds of venders selling treats...hotdogs, corndogs, popcorn...all the good stuff.  lol  I'm planning to take a cooler full of water and some healthy snacks, but I will so want to buy a bag of kettle corn.  I love that stuff.  Anyone know how much kettle corn(the yummy kind they sell at fairs) are point wise?  Probably not too bad as long as you eat a serving, but they sell it in HUGE bags.  It seems like there is always something that tries to sabatage my diet.  lol



Hang in there, you can do it!



Holly324 said:


> Had a date night with DH last night, and then had a women's brunch with my church this morning, so my weekly points are about gone already, and they don't reset until Thursday.  Here's hoping for a few REALLY good days of staying OP!!



Hope you had fun, be strong 



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was up 3.6 on Wednesday and I did it all in just 2 1/2 days!    Seriously back on track since Wednesday and promise to behave for the rest of the week.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.



 sorry, summer with kids home is so hard


----------



## cepmom

disbabyndaddy said:


> One week in on Maintenance, and I actually lost .8 pounds.  I was SHOCKED, considering I ate far more this week than any in the last 5.5 months (what with more daily points on top of the weeklies available).  I'm told that isn't uncommon though until your body gets used to the new way of eating and figuring out the new "balance".  I guess my metabolism is higher now, given the increased exercise since starting WW, so that is probably some of it.  I'm not complaining about the extra pound gone but I don't expect this losing to last!
> 
> County Fair season is here -- so far, I've only had two bites of elephant ear.   The Indiana State Fair opens three weeks from today, and given I'll be working 13-16 hours a day, I'll have to plan two -- if not three -- meals to take with me to work and snacks.  I'll have a BIG grocery trip in the next two weeks!
> 
> Cheers to smart choices this weekend, all!  It is supposed to be beastly hot and humid here in Indiana...


great loss(even if it wasn't intentional!) I had the same thing happen when I first went on maintenance...it eventually balanced itself out. Good luck with the County Fair..those type events are so hard since I always feel the need to indulge in those type foods since I only see them once per year!


Sandi said:


> Okay, I'm going out for dinner with DD16 tonight.  We have some shopping to do and I have a coupon and gc for Outback.  They have a really nice interactive site to figure out nutritional information.  When I entered the numbers in the WW PointsPlus calculator, I couldn't believe the number for some combinations I was considering.  My first choice meal (which didn't even include the loaded potato because I was trying to not overdo) was a whopping 30 points.  I'm going to settle for the crab stuffed tilapia, house salad (no dressing), and steamed green beans (no butter).  That totals 15 PointsPlus (with no bread -- boo, hoo).  Anyway, I'm really glad I looked BEFORE we went so I can make an informed decision and not be kicking myself later.  In fact, I think I'll enter those points now so I will feel constrained to stick with the plan.
> 
> So, that is typically how I am beaten down by the weekends.  We are on the run a lot, but wind up going out for meals.  That's what catches up with me.  If I didn't feel hungry on the weekend and didn't eat, I wouldn't be where I am.


I am always shocked when checking the PPV of restaurants! It's scary sometimes how high they can be. Bravo to you for checking first though...nothing worse than checking after you've eaten something you _thought_ was a good choice


Twinklee said:


> A newbie here....I think I posted for the first time a couple of weeks ago...
> I got off track 4th of July weekend.  We had a cookout and birthday cake and ice cream since my dad's birthday was on the 5th.  I'm really bad to think that if I'm already blowing the weekend I may as well eat what I want the rest of the weekend.....  Anyway, its taken me til now to loose the pounds I gained that weekend, which puts me several lbs. behind on my mini goal to loose 20 lbs. before our WDW in September.
> 
> On the positive side our church has started a TOWS(taking off weight sensibly) program and our first meeting was Thursday.  Since I'm doing WW online, I'm hoping that TOWS will make me more accountable.  They are also trying to set up Zumba classes and yoga classes and keeping our new gym open for walkers.  Now I just have to get motivated and take advantage of these opportunities.
> 
> I'm also going to try to cut back on the sugar.  I ate the last Fiber One Brownie  today and won't be buying any more for awhile, which is easy since I have to drive 30 minutes to Target to buy more.  Our Walmart has stopped selling the Light Lays which makes me mad.  I love WW because I can still eat my sandwich and chips for lunch, but now if I want chips I'll have to either drive to town to buy them or eat baked chips that are more points.  Grrrr.
> 
> I'm taking my mom to an outdoor theater tonight to see a musical and there will be all kinds of venders selling treats...hotdogs, corndogs, popcorn...all the good stuff.  lol  I'm planning to take a cooler full of water and some healthy snacks, but I will so want to buy a bag of kettle corn.  I love that stuff.  Anyone know how much kettle corn(the yummy kind they sell at fairs) are point wise?  Probably not too bad as long as you eat a serving, but they sell it in HUGE bags.  It seems like there is always something that tries to sabatage my diet.  lol


welcome and good luck with your journey. I'm glad to see you have a what sounds like a great support group with your church. It's nice to have others in the same boat as you and be able to do some of those activities together. 





Holly324 said:


> Had a date night with DH last night, and then had a women's brunch with my church this morning, so my weekly points are about gone already, and they don't reset until Thursday.  Here's hoping for a few REALLY good days of staying OP!!


hope things go well this week!


CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was up 3.6 on Wednesday and I did it all in just 2 1/2 days!    Seriously back on track since Wednesday and promise to behave for the rest of the week.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.



good luck this week Jess...had one of those weeks a couple weeks ago.


just back from my WI and my offical WW weigh in was up .8. I used a NWI last Sunday, but weighed myself at home and I'm down 3 lbs from that weight, so I am very happy. I tracked all week, everything that went in my mouth. I used about 34 of my weekly points and I walked 5 days out of 7, about 24 miles. My walking buddy ditched me so DH has taken her place. But he's tied up now working on a project at home and will not be able to walk with me this week. I would rather walk with someone, but I'm going to just suck it up and walk alone! 

We are going away on Saturday to the beach but I should be okay since we will eat in most nights and I can walk every day on the beach. Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## sjms71

So, my company has left. Loved seeing my friend but glad to have quiet in my house.  Haven't been on the scale yet, didn't really track however, don't THINK I over did it.  

*Sandi* or actually anyone going to Disney during free dining.  Are you doin it or not on your trip this Aug/Sept?


----------



## Twinklee

Well, I didn't end up at the outdoor theater last night after all.  Instead my mom and I took my dad to the ER......for the third time in the last two months.  How do you impress on a stubborn, hard-headed, grouchy old man that you have to take you meds EVERY day for them to be effective? 

 Anyway, I ended up getting something like a hot pocket  and a bag of sun chips out of a vending machine at 11:00 p.m. and that was my dinner.  I don't think I did terribly bad points wise.  I have the package from the hot pocket thing so I can figure out the points later today.  I did end up being down a lb. this morning on the scales, but my real weigh in will be Thursday at my new TOWS meeting....Friday for WW.


----------



## BlondeViki

I lost 2 pounds this week 

I did then go out and have a curry for our anniversary dinner, but I tracked it and though it took up more points than I expected, it's only the beginning of my ww-week, so I hope I can make up for it with plenty of activity


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> *Jess* I love your new avitar.



Thanks!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> sorry, summer with kids home is so hard



Yah, yah, that's what happened!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> *Sandi* or actually anyone going to Disney during free dining.  Are you doin it or not on your trip this Aug/Sept?



We're not going this year but that is the time of year that we do go.  I think we will probably do free dining again but next time, it will be just the Quick Service dining plan.  I think at the counter service restaurants there will be less food then at the TS restaurants and the desserts will probably be smaller.  However, we will get an extra snack credit per day with that plan which means more butter finger cupcakes for me !





Twinklee said:


> Anyway, I ended up getting something like a hot pocket  and a bag of sun chips out of a vending machine at 11:00 p.m. and that was my dinner.  I don't think I did terribly bad points wise.  I have the package from the hot pocket thing so I can figure out the points later today.  I did end up being down a lb. this morning on the scales, but my real weigh in will be Thursday at my new TOWS meeting....Friday for WW.



Congratulations on your loss and good luck at your TOWS meetings.  My church offered the Weigh Down Workshop once upon a time and after the meetings were over, I found all the weight I had lost plus more!  I'm glad you're backing it up with Weight Watchers.  



BlondeViki said:


> I lost 2 pounds this week
> 
> I did then go out and have a curry for our anniversary dinner, but I tracked it and though it took up more points than I expected, it's only the beginning of my ww-week, so I hope I can make up for it with plenty of activity



  Wonderful -- 2 pounds!  I'm glad you're staying on track.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cepmom said:


> good luck this week Jess...had one of those weeks a couple weeks ago.



Thanks!  I haven't had the urge to bake anything so things are going pretty good.  I have been trying to avoid using my WP's because I want to ensure a weight loss this Wednesday.  I will admit though, that I have been hungry several times.  

Have fun at the beach!


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

sjms71 said:


> So, my company has left. Loved seeing my friend but glad to have quiet in my house.  Haven't been on the scale yet, didn't really track however, don't THINK I over did it.
> 
> *Sandi* or actually anyone going to Disney during free dining.  Are you doin it or not on your trip this Aug/Sept?



I am going during free dining.  I am not a dessert person so I think I will be okay in that regard.  I plan on enjoying myself but not going crazy.  If I can get fruit for a dessert that is what I plan on doing.  As for meals, I love fish so I am going to try for fish at my TS.  Don't really have a plan for CS.  I will try to avoid fries, but they are a weakness of mine.  Any suggestions from anyone are more than welcome.


----------



## sjms71

Twinklee said:


> Well, I didn't end up at the outdoor theater last night after all.  Instead my mom and I took my dad to the ER......for the third time in the last two months.  How do you impress on a stubborn, hard-headed, grouchy old man that you have to take you meds EVERY day for them to be effective?



Sorry, you missed your play .  My FIL is the same way.  We spent the 4th of July in the ER, he fell and couldn't get up he's on blood thinners.  My MIL called 911, EMS insisted he go to hospital.  He kept saying no and being stubborn.  EMS called the police to almost force him to go.  When he got to the ER finally he was giving all the nurses a hard time they called him Archie Bunker on steroids .  Let me stress this is my MIL's 2nd husband and he didn't raise my husband as he was already out of the house then.  So, if you figure out how to get your dad to listen let me know .


----------



## sjms71

We have gone to Disney every September for free dining since it started.  Although, I feel I do ok with eating I always gain weight.  We went to Disney in June on our way to the beach.  We did our own "eating" plan and I lost weight.  So, I am getting down to the wire of making changes to my package, should I cancel dining plan or keep it?  This will be our last September to go as DD will be going to high school.  Not sure what to do so thought I'd ask what you all would do?


----------



## NC State

This is the one thing I do fear.  Free dining at WDW and when I get back home it will be hard to get back onto the WW train.  I leave two months from today!


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> This is the one thing I do fear.  Free dining at WDW and when I get back home it will be hard to get back onto the WW train.  I leave two months from today!



I have had no trouble getting back on track once I have gone I just have gained everytime and hate the set back but enjoy the dining.  I think you will be able to get back on track when you get back.


----------



## Sandi

cepmom said:


> My walking buddy ditched me so DH has taken her place. But he's tied up now working on a project at home and will not be able to walk with me this week. I would rather walk with someone, but I'm going to just suck it up and walk alone!
> 
> We are going away on Saturday to the beach but I should be okay since we will eat in most nights and I can walk every day on the beach. Hope everyone is having a good weekend!



Good for you to do your walking even if your "buddy" and DH don't accompany you.  One think I love on my "alone" walks is a good audio book.  The "Playaways" are smaller than a deck of cards and easily fit in your pocket.  A good book will keep me walking for an hour -- or more.  Check your library.



sjms71 said:


> So, my company has left. Loved seeing my friend but glad to have quiet in my house.  Haven't been on the scale yet, didn't really track however, don't THINK I over did it.
> 
> *Sandi* or actually anyone going to Disney during free dining.  Are you doin it or not on your trip this Aug/Sept?



I think we're going before free dining, so it wasn't an option.  BUT, I don't see my family ever purchasing a dining plan again.  It's just too much food and the wrong options for us.  I also have a need to get the most value for what I buy, so I feel forced to get the best possible snack, meal, whatever.  Not necessarily what I want, but the BEST.  (Bad, I know.)  We do have TIW because I have an AP.  With the discount TIW gives us, I can order what I want and get a great value.  We don't go crazy with the food and I actually lost weight at WDW in August last year and April this year.  I had the DDP in April of 2010, gained weight, then joined WW.  More than you asked, but . . .


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Good for you to do your walking even if your "buddy" and DH don't accompany you.  One think I love on my "alone" walks is a good audio book.  The "Playaways" are smaller than a deck of cards and easily fit in your pocket.  A good book will keep me walking for an hour -- or more.  Check your library.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're going before free dining, so it wasn't an option.  BUT, I don't see my family ever purchasing a dining plan again.  It's just too much food and the wrong options for us.  I also have a need to get the most value for what I buy, so I feel forced to get the best possible snack, meal, whatever.  Not necessarily what I want, but the BEST.  (Bad, I know.)  We do have TIW because I have an AP.  With the discount TIW gives us, I can order what I want and get a great value.  We don't go crazy with the food and I actually lost weight at WDW in August last year and April this year.  I had the DDP in April of 2010, gained weight, then joined WW.  More than you asked, but . . .



Thanks Sandi, I am the same way, biggest bang for the buck.  Thought about TIW myself.  Maybe that will be the way to go instead.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Holy heat, Batman!!  It is almost 9 at night here, and it is still 90 degrees.  I live in Wisconsin, that isn't supposed to happen!  I was smart and got out for my walk at 9 this morning, and it wasn't horrible, still hot, though!  After that, the rest of the day was spent inside.  Calculated my points for the day, and I only made it to 14 points.  Yesterday was about the same.  Boo!


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> Holy heat, Batman!!  It is almost 9 at night here, and it is still 90 degrees.  I live in Wisconsin, that isn't supposed to happen!  I was smart and got out for my walk at 9 this morning, and it wasn't horrible, still hot, though!  After that, the rest of the day was spent inside.  Calculated my points for the day, and I only made it to 14 points.  Yesterday was about the same.  Boo!



What are you eating to only get 14 points in?  I'm really curious.  I can't imagine you're meeting your GHG.  Maybe you need to eat some nuts or other higher point, small volume foods.


----------



## BabyTigger99

I don't eat on the weekends, that's my problem.  But I am not hungry, either.  I try to get food in.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I've been to Disney 3 times.  Each time during free dining in September.  Each time, I've gained weight -- the amount that I gain increases with each year.  Each year, I've had trouble getting back on track once I returned home.  Last year, I was able to get back on track much faster then the previous two trips.  I'm not sure if it's the free dining or just being on vacation but when I'm there, it seems like I have permission to eat everything and anything and portions don't matter.  I don't feel like that nor do I behave like that when I'm at my mother's in Nova Scotia.  It just seems that Disney means _food frenzy_ to me.  Maybe if I wasn't on the ddp at all, maybe if I had to pay out of pocket for everything that I ate I might respond differently so maybe it actually is the concept of 'free dining' that is my downfall.  However, I'm pretty sure that the next time we're there it will the the QS DDP.  I'm counting on that to help me not gain more than the 8 lbs that I gained there last fall.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

This morning, DH went back to work after his surgery last week.  I dropped DS off at Vacation Bible School this morning -- he's there until 12:00.  I have a "big pot" of sauce on the stove at the moment and as soon as the sausages (which my FIL made) are browned they're going into the pot with the sauce.  It's rigatoni and meatballs (from Costco) for supper tonight.  I'm not Italian but DH is.  He was born in the 'toe' part of Italy.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> I don't eat on the weekends, that's my problem.  But I am not hungry, either.  I try to get food in.



Weekends seem to be the days when I'm hungry the most.  Including my WPA points, I eat 36pts on Friday and 40pts on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Weekends seem to be the days when I'm hungry the most.  Including my WPA points, I eat 36pts on Friday and 40pts on Saturday and Sunday.



Jessie, you and I are cut from the same cloth.  I'm the same way.  Weekends are when I eat more than I should.  I find it a lot easier to stay on track during the week.


----------



## NC State

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I've been to Disney 3 times.  Each time during free dining in September.  Each time, I've gained weight -- the amount that I gain increases with each year.  Each year, I've had trouble getting back on track once I returned home.  Last year, I was able to get back on track much faster then the previous two trips.  I'm not sure if it's the free dining or just being on vacation but when I'm there, it seems like I have permission to eat everything and anything and portions don't matter.  I don't feel like that nor do I behave like that when I'm at my mother's in Nova Scotia.  It just seems that Disney means _food frenzy_ to me.  Maybe if I wasn't on the ddp at all, maybe if I had to pay out of pocket for everything that I ate I might respond differently so maybe it actually is the concept of 'free dining' that is my downfall.  However, I'm pretty sure that the next time we're there it will the the QS DDP.  I'm counting on that to help me not gain more than the 8 lbs that I gained there last fall.



You sound so much like me....thank goodness I have this board to come to when I'm going to be at my weakness!


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I've been to Disney 3 times.  Each time during free dining in September.  Each time, I've gained weight -- the amount that I gain increases with each year.  Each year, I've had trouble getting back on track once I returned home.  Last year, I was able to get back on track much faster then the previous two trips.  I'm not sure if it's the free dining or just being on vacation but when I'm there, it seems like I have permission to eat everything and anything and portions don't matter.  I don't feel like that nor do I behave like that when I'm at my mother's in Nova Scotia.  It just seems that Disney means _food frenzy_ to me.  Maybe if I wasn't on the ddp at all, maybe if I had to pay out of pocket for everything that I ate I might respond differently so maybe it actually is the concept of 'free dining' that is my downfall.  However, I'm pretty sure that the next time we're there it will the the QS DDP.  I'm counting on that to help me not gain more than the 8 lbs that I gained there last fall.


Been there, done that  we did not have the dining plan this year and I did much better weight-wise...only gained .8


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Weekends seem to be the days when I'm hungry the most.  Including my WPA points, I eat 36pts on Friday and 40pts on Saturday and Sunday.





Sandi said:


> Jessie, you and I are cut from the same cloth.  I'm the same way.  Weekends are when I eat more than I should.  I find it a lot easier to stay on track during the week.



Same here, but noy sure that I am "more hungry" just eat more with everyone home on the weekends.


----------



## lovedvc

Does anyone have any suggestions for a person who is struggling to lose weight?  My eating is fine and my exercise is also fine.  I have had my thyroid tested and its fine also.  I just can not seem to lose an ounce.  It's becoming extremely frustrating.  Please help........


----------



## sjms71

lovedvc said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a person who is struggling to lose weight?  My eating is fine and my exercise is also fine.  I have had my thyroid tested and its fine also.  I just can not seem to lose an ounce.  It's becoming extremely frustrating.  Please help........



Sorry you are having a tough time losing weight.  Maybe if you can give us a typical day:  what you eat, what your exercise is and how long. Maybe one of us will see something you can tweak.


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,

I have one word for my day yesterday....




BINGE


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mommykds said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I have one word for my day yesterday....
> 
> 
> BINGE



Ooooh, sorry to hear that.  I guess it happens to all of us.  I had a 3-day binge last week.  Hope you're back on track today.


----------



## cepmom

mommykds said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I have one word for my day yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINGE


must have been something in the air yesterday...I used half my weekly points yesterday aloneI just never felt satisfied no matter what I ate and I feel the same way today. Trying really hard to reign it in today though. Hope your day is better today.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Hello everyone!  

I popped into the WW Center this morning (before breakfast) for a sneak peak at the scale and I was down 4.4lbs.  It's not official until my weigh-in tomorrow so I'll have to keep my fingers crossed (and my mouth shut) all day today.  

Have a good one!


----------



## Holly324

mommykds said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I have one word for my day yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINGE



Have so totally been there!  You will get back on track!!  

I have been slightly MIA this week, haven't I?    Here I am!  Nervous again about WI on thursday morning....please oh please be a loss!!!  I have been OP this week, but haven't really earned any activity points, so I worry that will make a difference and cause me not to lose.

Good news, though!  Looks like I might be getting a free treadmill!  Once upon a time (that means pre-kids in my little fam ), I used to run 5 days a week on a treadmill.  I would run 3 miles 3 days a week, 1 mile 2 days a week, and lift weights 2 days a week.  I would LOVE to get back to that, but I just hate running outside!  I usually start trying in the spring, but once summer starts, I just can't get my hind end outside to run.  I do NOT handle heat well.  Anyway, my parents have a treadmill that was my grandma's.  Very nice, but had a few issues.  My parents said I could just take it when we move in a couple weeks if I could fix it.  DH figured out how to fix it, and will probably do so today!!  I can't wait to get back to running!  I have a very love/hate relationship with it, but it is more love than hate.   

Just to add to the FD conversation, when we went in May, we almost did the dining plan (not free, though).  We decided not too, and it was well worth it.  We split most meals, and I only gained about 3 pounds - which is fabulous for me for a vacation.  I ate what I enjoyed, but just tried to make sure I was never full, you know?  

Well, I should get going.  Have a great day everyone!  Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cepmom said:


> must have been something in the air yesterday...I used half my weekly points yesterday aloneI just never felt satisfied no matter what I ate and I feel the same way today. Trying really hard to reign it in today though. Hope your day is better today.



Just remember:  A moment on the lips; a lifetime on the hips!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I popped into the WW Center this morning (before breakfast) for a sneak peak at the scale and I was down 4.4lbs.  It's not official until my weigh-in tomorrow so I'll have to keep my fingers crossed (and my mouth shut) all day today.
> 
> Have a good one!



I hope tomorrow's "official" is right there for you!  So, is your mouth shut to keep from talking about it or eating?


----------



## mommykds

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Ooooh, sorry to hear that.  I guess it happens to all of us.  I had a 3-day binge last week.  Hope you're back on track today.





cepmom said:


> must have been something in the air yesterday...I used half my weekly points yesterday aloneI just never felt satisfied no matter what I ate and I feel the same way today. Trying really hard to reign it in today though. Hope your day is better today.





Holly324 said:


> Have so totally been there!  You will get back on track!!



Thanks everyone.  I had a not so great morning food wise but the plan is not to waste another minute & get right back on the plan.  I have dinner & my snacks planned for the rest of the day so no going off track.  I have become so complacent with my 40lb loss that I feel like I am "done"  Even though I know I will never be done with healthy eating.  I still have at least 30 to go so I can't just give up.  We have had day trips & events this summer that have derailed my losing so I am just maintaining at this point.  Being at Disney later this summer will also not help with losing more.  I am just hovering at the same weight I was a month ago.  I know for some people the winter & holidays are a hard time for losing, but for me the summer is impossible due to vacations & lack of structure.  

Thanks for the support.


----------



## mommykds

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I popped into the WW Center this morning (before breakfast) for a sneak peak at the scale and I was down 4.4lbs.  It's not official until my weigh-in tomorrow so I'll have to keep my fingers crossed (and my mouth shut) all day today.
> 
> Have a good one!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Just back from my weigh in!!!  Down 3.6 pounds, for a total of 31.6 pounds!!  My next goal is to hit 35 pounds by the time I turn 35, which is on August 15th, although my weigh in will actually be on August 16th.  I knew this week would be good, after last week's not so good weigh in.  I just love this program.  If you work the program, the program works for you!


----------



## DisneyKim68

I'm down almost 10 pounds my first month, but the last few days I can't stop eating, ugh!!!!  I'm trying so hard to get back on track, I don't want to mess up all of my hard work now.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> I hope tomorrow's "official" is right there for you!  So, is your mouth shut to keep from talking about it or eating?



  Just for for the eating part!  Very funny!





mommykds said:


>



Thank you!  Wow...you've been to Disney a ton of times!






BabyTigger99 said:


> Just back from my weigh in!!!  Down 3.6 pounds, for a total of 31.6 pounds!!  My next goal is to hit 35 pounds by the time I turn 35, which is on August 15th, although my weigh in will actually be on August 16th.  I knew this week would be good, after last week's not so good weigh in.  I just love this program.  If you work the program, the program works for you!



  Well said!     ...and happy birthday now because I'll likely not remember next month!  





DisneyKim68 said:


> I'm down almost 10 pounds my first month, but the last few days I can't stop eating, ugh!!!!  I'm trying so hard to get back on track, I don't want to mess up all of my hard work now.



Stay focused, Kim, and you'll see 10 pounds before you know it!


----------



## lovedvc

sjms71 said:


> Sorry you are having a tough time losing weight.  Maybe if you can give us a typical day:  what you eat, what your exercise is and how long. Maybe one of us will see something you can tweak.



Ok here is my typical day of eating.

Coffee with skim and sugar
oatmeal with skim

fruit

3 oz turkey with lettuce tomato and mayo on the side on regular whole wheat

dinner is usually a protein with vegetables and sometimes brown rice or whole wheat pasta

a snack at night - possibly a 2 pt bar or an ice cream bar

I drink all my water.

My workout is 4 -5 times a week and it's an hour of boot camp training which is usually a run, more cardio, weights, push ups and a bunch of other stuff.  I burn 500 to 700 calories in an hour.

I don't eat my activity points

I take prescription water pills daily due to edema in my legs.

I am 5'4" and weigh 170, but wear a size 8 or 10 comfortably.

Please help me figure out why I can't lose an ounce.  I am extremely frustrated and almost ready to throw in the towel.


----------



## BabyTigger99

lovedvc said:


> Ok here is my typical day of eating.
> 
> Coffee with skim and sugar
> oatmeal with skim
> 
> fruit
> 
> 3 oz turkey with lettuce tomato and mayo on the side on regular whole wheat
> 
> dinner is usually a protein with vegetables and sometimes brown rice or whole wheat pasta
> 
> a snack at night - possibly a 2 pt bar or an ice cream bar
> 
> I drink all my water.
> 
> My workout is 4 -5 times a week and it's an hour of boot camp training which is usually a run, more cardio, weights, push ups and a bunch of other stuff.  I burn 500 to 700 calories in an hour.
> 
> I don't eat my activity points
> 
> I take prescription water pills daily due to edema in my legs.
> 
> I am 5'4" and weigh 170, but wear a size 8 or 10 comfortably.
> 
> Please help me figure out why I can't lose an ounce.  I am extremely frustrated and almost ready to throw in the towel.



Is it possible that you aren't eating enough??


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I popped into the WW Center this morning (before breakfast) for a sneak peak at the scale and I was down 4.4lbs.  It's not official until my weigh-in tomorrow so I'll have to keep my fingers crossed (and my mouth shut) all day today.
> 
> Have a good one!



good luck today!!


----------



## mommykds

BabyTigger99 said:


> Just back from my weigh in!!!  Down 3.6 pounds, for a total of 31.6 pounds!!  My next goal is to hit 35 pounds by the time I turn 35, which is on August 15th, although my weigh in will actually be on August 16th.  I knew this week would be good, after last week's not so good weigh in.  I just love this program.  If you work the program, the program works for you!


Congrats!!!


DisneyKim68 said:


> I'm down almost 10 pounds my first month, but the last few days I can't stop eating, ugh!!!!  I'm trying so hard to get back on track, I don't want to mess up all of my hard work now.


Congrats on 10lbs down!
Hang in there! I am feeling the same way..think of all the work you have done & do not want to go back & lose it all over again.


----------



## mommykds

CdnBuzzFan,
Hope you have a great WI today!


----------



## mommykds

So after a bad 2 1/2 days I am back & focused.  I helped my kids finish off a tray of brownies for breakfast yesterday & then shook myself off & got right back to WW's.  I had PB sandwich & peach for lunch, then dinner was a huge salad with beans & avocado & a skinny cow cone.  Today the scale is where I was before the weekend (which is still higher than I wanted to be at this date) however it's not a gain.  My goal for right now was to be 170 but I am 178.  I know once the kids are back in school I will start losing again but right now I am just focusing on not gaining.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Tuesday nights is my cheat night.  We usually go out to eat for dinner, and I eat what I want, and totally don't feel guilty about it at all.  Last night we were supposed to go for Mexican, but ended up at Applebee's.  And....I ended up with the WW Cajun Lime Tilapia!!  Tried to be bad, and I couldn't!  I did have some of the potato twisters DH ordered, but I was good on my entree.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Oh, forgot to mention that I had an "ah-ha!" moment this morning.  Youngest DS had a photo shoot for an ad this morning.  Afterwards, he came to my office until my dad was able to pick him up.  My parking spot is probably 4 blocks from work.  I had to carry him (he is almost 18 months and weights probably 27 pounds) for 3 of those blocks, because of traffic.  It is sooo hot out today, and I was so sweaty after I was done carrying him.  Then I began to think, hmmm, I used to carry that around every day before I started WW, and, unlike DS, I couldn't just put it down.  Totally put everything in perspective!


----------



## sjms71

Hey All, 

Glad to see so many of us staying on track and getting back on track.  *Great Job* to everyone.  I think *Jess* is keeping us in suspense on her fabulous weigh in.  It's ok Jess you can brag . Hope everyone else had an awesome Wednesday weigh in.  

As for me, I am holding steady so far this week.  I really didn't think I did too bad when my friend was here for a long weekend but, that annoying TOM is in full swing and I hate it.  As if it doesn't already make me moody enough it's got to make the scale mess with my head too . I really want to eat a bag of chips right now but, I am staying strong and NOT giving in to any cravings.


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> Oh, forgot to mention that I had an "ah-ha!" moment this morning.  Youngest DS had a photo shoot for an ad this morning.  Afterwards, he came to my office until my dad was able to pick him up.  My parking spot is probably 4 blocks from work.  I had to carry him (he is almost 18 months and weights probably 27 pounds) for 3 of those blocks, because of traffic.  It is sooo hot out today, and I was so sweaty after I was done carrying him.  Then I began to think, hmmm, I used to carry that around every day before I started WW, and, unlike DS, I couldn't just put it down.  Totally put everything in perspective!



! Love that little story!


----------



## Holly324

BabyTigger99 said:


> Just back from my weigh in!!!  Down 3.6 pounds, for a total of 31.6 pounds!!  My next goal is to hit 35 pounds by the time I turn 35, which is on August 15th, although my weigh in will actually be on August 16th.  I knew this week would be good, after last week's not so good weigh in.  I just love this program.  If you work the program, the program works for you!



 Great weigh in!!! 



DisneyKim68 said:


> I'm down almost 10 pounds my first month, but the last few days I can't stop eating, ugh!!!!  I'm trying so hard to get back on track, I don't want to mess up all of my hard work now.



You can get back on track....stay strong!!!    Let the past be the past.  You can start new NOW!  



sjms71 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Glad to see so many of us staying on track and getting back on track.  *Great Job* to everyone.  I think *Jess* is keeping us in suspense on her fabulous weigh in.  It's ok Jess you can brag . Hope everyone else had an awesome Wednesday weigh in.
> 
> As for me, I am holding steady so far this week.  I really didn't think I did too bad when my friend was here for a long weekend but, that annoying TOM is in full swing and I hate it.  As if it doesn't already make me moody enough it's got to make the scale mess with my head too . I really want to eat a bag of chips right now but, I am staying strong and NOT giving in to any cravings.



With you there...that TOM can make the cravings be terrible.  There are days where I think my poor DH doesn't know what to do with me.  I am moody to begin with, but then I am trying to not give in to my cravings, too, so I think I am doubly moody....if that is even possible!  



BabyTigger99 said:


> Oh, forgot to mention that I had an "ah-ha!" moment this morning.  Youngest DS had a photo shoot for an ad this morning.  Afterwards, he came to my office until my dad was able to pick him up.  My parking spot is probably 4 blocks from work.  I had to carry him (he is almost 18 months and weights probably 27 pounds) for 3 of those blocks, because of traffic.  It is sooo hot out today, and I was so sweaty after I was done carrying him.  Then I began to think, hmmm, I used to carry that around every day before I started WW, and, unlike DS, I couldn't just put it down.  Totally put everything in perspective!



 that story!  Great perspective!


WI tomorrow!!!  Trying to be very good today, going to try to get a bit of a work out in tonight.  Way way way to hot here to do anything outside.  Hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## sjms71

Holly324 said:


> With you there...that TOM can make the cravings be terrible.  There are days where I think my poor DH doesn't know what to do with me.  I am moody to begin with, but then I am trying to not give in to my cravings, too, so I think I am doubly moody....if that is even possible!



YES, I can say from first hand experience it is completely possible, I am worse than usual this month and my family is staying clear of me.  I made sure I don't have any of my trigger foods in the house and have been staying away from the store too.


----------



## mrzrich

Home from WI.  Down .2.  Was hoping for more, but hey, a stick a butter is off my butt.


----------



## NC State

mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Down .2.  Was hoping for more, but hey, a stick a butter is off my butt.



I know the feeling!  Down another .4 lb; that brings me to a total of 26 lbs!

-Stephanie


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

So... I weighed in today....


WEIGHT FOR IT... rotfl


I'm down 5.1lbs!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> Oh, forgot to mention that I had an "ah-ha!" moment this morning.  Youngest DS had a photo shoot for an ad this morning.  Afterwards, he came to my office until my dad was able to pick him up.  My parking spot is probably 4 blocks from work.  I had to carry him (he is almost 18 months and weights probably 27 pounds) for 3 of those blocks, because of traffic.  It is sooo hot out today, and I was so sweaty after I was done carrying him.  Then I began to think, hmmm, I used to carry that around every day before I started WW, and, unlike DS, I couldn't just put it down.  Totally put everything in perspective!



Do we get to see a picture of your DS???


----------



## mrzrich

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So... I weighed in today....
> 
> 
> WEIGHT FOR IT... rotfl
> 
> 
> I'm down 5.1lbs!



WOWZA!


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So... I weighed in today....
> 
> 
> WEIGHT FOR IT... rotfl
> 
> 
> I'm down 5.1lbs!



that's awesome!! you must be thrilled with such a great loss this week!


----------



## BabyTigger99

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Do we get to see a picture of your DS???



This is him from April (his sitter took this pic of him).


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So... I weighed in today....
> 
> 
> WEIGHT FOR IT... rotfl
> 
> 
> I'm down 5.1lbs!



Jessie, that is terrific.  Time to shout it from the mountains!  Yea you!


----------



## mommykds

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So... I weighed in today....
> 
> 
> WEIGHT FOR IT... rotfl
> 
> 
> I'm down 5.1lbs!




Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommykds

BabyTigger99 said:


> This is him from April (his sitter took this pic of him).


So cute!


----------



## cepmom

mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Down .2.  Was hoping for more, but hey, a stick a butter is off my butt.


down is down!! great job!


BabyTigger99 said:


> This is him from April (his sitter took this pic of him).



he's a cutie!! great job on your loss this week too!


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> As for me, I am holding steady so far this week.  I really didn't think I did too bad when my friend was here for a long weekend but, that annoying TOM is in full swing and I hate it.  As if it doesn't already make me moody enough it's got to make the scale mess with my head too . I really want to eat a bag of chips right now but, I am staying strong and NOT giving in to any cravings.


hang in there Stephanie!! That time is always the hardest for me to stick to the plan


NC State said:


> I know the feeling!  Down another .4 lb; that brings me to a total of 26 lbs!
> 
> -Stephanie



yay! good job!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> WOWZA!





cepmom said:


> that's awesome!! you must be thrilled with such a great loss this week!





Sandi said:


> Jessie, that is terrific.  Time to shout it from the mountains!  Yea you!





mommykds said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Thanks!  I'm am very pleased with that!  I stayed on plan and in control and only ate 8 of my WPA points.  Normally, I eat all of them.  I was hungry a few times but did my best to ignore that.  This is my biggest loss since my first week on Weight Watchers.  That was back in September 2006 when I lost 6.0 lbs.  Hopefully, I'll be able to stay on track form now until we go on vacation.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> This is him from April (his sitter took this pic of him).



He's adorable!!!  So cute those cool shades.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hey All,
> As for me, I am holding steady so far this week.  I really didn't think I did too bad when my friend was here for a long weekend but, that annoying TOM is in full swing and I hate it.  As if it doesn't already make me moody enough it's got to make the scale mess with my head too . I really want to eat a bag of chips right now but, I am staying strong and NOT giving in to any cravings.



Don't make me come down there!!  





mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Down .2.  Was hoping for more, but hey, a stick a butter is off my butt.





NC State said:


> I know the feeling!  Down another .4 lb; that brings me to a total of 26 lbs!
> 
> -Stephanie



Congrats to both of you on your losses!  A stick of butter off, is better than a stick of butter on!


----------



## sjms71

I found it,  I found it, I found Toni-Ann's stick of butter on my  butt .  So, I am up .2. I am ok with that.   I thought it would be worse.


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Home from WI.  Down .2.  Was hoping for more, but hey, a stick a butter is off my butt.





NC State said:


> I know the feeling!  Down another .4 lb; that brings me to a total of 26 lbs!
> 
> -Stephanie



Way to go both of you



CdnBuzzFan said:


> So... I weighed in today....
> 
> 
> WEIGHT FOR IT... rotfl
> 
> 
> I'm down 5.1lbs!


 you rock girl!




BabyTigger99 said:


> This is him from April (his sitter took this pic of him).



omg too cute


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I found it,  I found it, I found Toni-Ann's stick of butter on my  butt .  So, I am up .2. I am ok with that.   I thought it would be worse.



Sounds like a dream come true!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Sounds like a dream come true!



 a dream come true would be me at Goal!


----------



## ShesAPirate

Hello, friends! WOW, some great weigh-ins happening!  Congrats, everyone! 

It's amazing how busy I am, even when I'm not in school or working. I just don't get it  But yeah, been super-busy so I haven't been posting too much. 

I had a good weigh-in this week - 2 pounds down  Very happy with that! 

I can't recall if some of you have already posted about them, but I just bought these Wheat Thins Flatbread crackers yesterday, and they are sooo good! 4 points for 4 crackers and a wedge of Laughing Cow.  I'm loving that as a snack!

Hope you're all finding ways to stay out of the heat. It's been fully unbearable here in NJ. If it's going to be 100 degrees, I better see palm trees when I look out the window!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Good Morning, All!  Hot enough for you??   Our temp is going to get up to 90F today but feel like 100F with the humidity.  I'm trying to enjoy it because I know that in a couple of months I'll be cold again.  I'd much rather be warm.

This is the last day the VBS that DS is attending this week.  They're having a BBQ for the families of the kids and this year, I thought I'd actually have a burger.  I've had to adjust my points today so that I can bring 15 points with me.  I think that should cover my burger.

I had 1 egg + 1 egg white scrambled, 3 strips of turkey bacon, a yogurt and a banana using 4 points for breakfast.
We're having pasta for supper tonight.  I usually have 8pts so I'll just have 6 and a salad with 2 oil points and some veggies for a total of 8pts.  That will leave me with two points for after supper.  My good health guidelines are barely there today, I realize that, but once in a while shouldn't hurt.

Stay cool!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good Morning, All!  Hot enough for you??   Our temp is going to get up to 90F today but feel like 100F with the humidity.  I'm trying to enjoy it because I know that in a couple of months I'll be cold again.  I'd much rather be warm.
> 
> This is the last day the VBS that DS is attending this week.  They're having a BBQ for the families of the kids and this year, I thought I'd actually have a burger.  I've had to adjust my points today so that I can bring 15 points with me.  I think that should cover my burger.
> 
> I had 1 egg + 1 egg white scrambled, 3 strips of turkey bacon, a yogurt and a banana using 4 points for breakfast.
> We're having pasta for supper tonight.  I usually have 8pts so I'll just have 6 and a salad with 2 oil points and some veggies for a total of 8pts.  That will leave me with two points for after supper.  My good health guidelines are barely there today, I realize that, but once in a while shouldn't hurt.
> 
> Stay cool!



Sounds like you got a plan for today.  Yes, hot as blazes here in NC too heat index of over 105....ugh.  Our new community center opened a few weeks ago and I finally got a chance to go over there today.  I ran/walked 4.5 miles on the indoor track which was nice.


----------



## NC State

I had taken today off....to do nothing but sweat!  I have no AC! One bright side....I don't feel like eating.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Ugh, not sure if I have a cold or if it is allergies, but I have been MISERABLE for the last two days!!  My throat is killing me, and forget about sleeping!! I am awake every hour or so.  Plus, youngest DS is all stuffy too, so he keeps waking up.  Blech!


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> I had taken today off....to do nothing but sweat!  I have no AC! One bright side....I don't feel like eating.



NO AC? 



BabyTigger99 said:


> Ugh, not sure if I have a cold or if it is allergies, but I have been MISERABLE for the last two days!!  My throat is killing me, and forget about sleeping!! I am awake every hour or so.  Plus, youngest DS is all stuffy too, so he keeps waking up.  Blech!



feel better


----------



## portobello_rd

i lost 2 lbs this week for a total of 68 lbs lost since 1/3/11. woot woot!
i still have 58 lbs to go, but im over half way baby!
ive decided on my obligatory crazy thing to do when i hit my goal weight.
im swimming with great white sharks!!
my husband is all for (watching) me do it!
hope to be at goal by september next year!


----------



## mommykds

I have a little NSV to report.  We went to Red Robin's for lunch today.  Before WW's I would get an appy with DH (onion rings, mozzerella sticks or something like that) & the California Chicken Sandwich with bacon, guacomole, mayo & of course the bottomless fries.  So I went back & forth in my mind. Be good, no be bad, no be good!  Well good (or should I say healthy) won out.   I got the grilled chicken sandwich but wrapped in lettuce rather than the bun with a side of mellon.  I left happy & not stuffed & had room for 1 cup of Edy's raspberry ice cream for dessert later at home & still well within my points.

Not much, but I am not always able to stay OP when we dine out...too much like a kid in a candy store I guess.  

Hope you all had a great day.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

sjms71 said:


> Sounds like you got a plan for today.  Yes, hot as blazes here in NC too heat index of over 105....ugh.  Our new community center opened a few weeks ago and I finally got a chance to go over there today.  I ran/walked 4.5 miles on the indoor track which was nice.



Good for you! It was 100 in Indy yesterday with a heat index of 115!! (The last time we saw 100 was in 1988, they said.)  I haven't been a bit motivated to walk -- had been so good about walking at least 1.5 miles before work most of the summer and up to 4 miles on a weekend morning.  Not this last week!!  No end in sight to the heat either...




portobello_rd said:


> i lost 2 lbs this week for a total of 68 lbs lost since 1/3/11. woot woot!  i still have 58 lbs to go, but im over half way baby!



Oh, my gosh...I'm SO happy for you!! What an inspiration! 




mommykds said:


> I have a little NSV to report.  We went to Red Robin's for lunch today.  Before WW's I would get an appy with DH (onion rings, mozzerella sticks or something like that) & the California Chicken Sandwich with bacon, guacomole, mayo & of course the bottomless fries.  So I went back & forth in my mind. Be good, no be bad, no be good!  Well good (or should I say healthy) won out.   I got the grilled chicken sandwich but wrapped in lettuce rather than the bun with a side of mellon.  I left happy & not stuffed & had room for 1 cup of Edy's raspberry ice cream for dessert later at home & still well within my points.
> 
> Not much, but I am not always able to stay OP when we dine out...too much like a kid in a candy store I guess.



Not much?? I'd say that's a major NSV! Way to start your weekend.

BTW, I LOVE Edy's black raspberry ice cream!!   My favorite ice cream flavor, and Edy's is super-yummy. I believe it is limited edition, so I've eaten a 1/2 cup almost every night this week (counting the points, of course) before I can't get it anymore...ha!

Happy weekend, all. STAY COOL and safe!!


----------



## sjms71

mommykds said:


> I have a little NSV to report.  We went to Red Robin's for lunch today.  Before WW's I would get an appy with DH (onion rings, mozzerella sticks or something like that) & the California Chicken Sandwich with bacon, guacomole, mayo & of course the bottomless fries.  So I went back & forth in my mind. Be good, no be bad, no be good!  Well good (or should I say healthy) won out.   I got the grilled chicken sandwich but wrapped in lettuce rather than the bun with a side of mellon.  I left happy & not stuffed & had room for 1 cup of Edy's raspberry ice cream for dessert later at home & still well within my points.
> 
> Not much, but I am not always able to stay OP when we dine out...too much like a kid in a candy store I guess.
> 
> Hope you all had a great day.



Woohoo  way to go!
Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## BlondeViki

portobello_rd said:


> i lost 2 lbs this week for a total of 68 lbs lost since 1/3/11. woot woot!
> i still have 58 lbs to go, but im over half way baby!
> ive decided on my obligatory crazy thing to do when i hit my goal weight.
> im swimming with great white sharks!!
> my husband is all for (watching) me do it!
> hope to be at goal by september next year!



Well done! That's great   

I love your 'crazy' thing and think it's a great idea to have something like that to remember your weight loss by!

I'm 0.8 pounds off this week, a little disappointed not to get a full 1 pound, but at least it's going in the right direction.


----------



## mrzrich

Ugh.  I ate everything in the house that wasn't nailed down yesterday.

This morning I feel sick


----------



## sjms71

BlondeViki said:


> Well done! That's great
> 
> I love your 'crazy' thing and think it's a great idea to have something like that to remember your weight loss by!
> 
> I'm 0.8 pounds off this week, a little disappointed not to get a full 1 pound, but at least it's going in the right direction.



Great job, and you are correct you are going in the right direction!



mrzrich said:


> Ugh.  I ate everything in the house that wasn't nailed down yesterday.
> 
> This morning I feel sick



 take a deep breath,  we ALL have been there.  Sometimes we just get tired of tracking and doing what we know we should and we go back to old habits.  But that was yesterday and today is a new day.  You can do it, we all have your back!  Hope you feel better too.


----------



## cepmom

Just back from WI...down 1.2 lbs today  I wasn't sure how it would go since I was over my points a couple of days but I walked a lot so that must have offset it. We are on vacation this week at the beach ....DH and I will be walking a lot; I mapped out 2 routes for us already so I am hoping for another loss next week. Hope you all are having a good week


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> Just back from WI...down 1.2 lbs today  I wasn't sure how it would go since I was over my points a couple of days but I walked a lot so that must have offset it. We are on vacation this week at the beach ....DH and I will be walking a lot; I mapped out 2 routes for us already so I am hoping for another loss next week. Hope you all are having a good week



Way to go .  Have a great time at the beach.


----------



## ShesAPirate

mrzrich said:


> Ugh.  I ate everything in the house that wasn't nailed down yesterday.
> 
> This morning I feel sick



OMG, me too! Lucky for me, there was nothing too unhealthy in the house, so I didn't totally blow the week. (That's the plus side of living alone -- there's no food in my apartment that I didn't bring in myself ) But yeah, I feel like I ate all day and night.  Must've been something in the air.  

Don't beat yourself up about it.  It happened, it's over, and you can regroup! Like a PP said, today is a new day 

Cepmom, congrats on your good WI! 

Today my bf and I are going shopping -- Costco, Target, and Macy's. I need to buy a suit because on Wednesday I have a job interview!!!  I've been out of work for over a year, so I would appreciate any crossed fingers and good vibes you could send my way  Of course, it would've been nice to be closer to goal when buying a suit, but at least women's suits are nowhere NEAR the price of men's suits! If I had to spend 700 bucks on a suit in this size, I would not be pleased. BUT I am grateful just for the opportunity to interview for this job, so I'm not complaining at all! 

I hope you all have a great day.  The heatwave here has broken (somewhat) -- hope the same goes for the rest of you, too!


----------



## NC State

mrzrich said:


> Ugh.  I ate everything in the house that wasn't nailed down yesterday.
> 
> This morning I feel sick



I have done the samething this weekend. Friday no AC so I didn't feel like eating.  AC back on Saturday and I ate and ate plus Sunday.  It's so hot outside I don't want to go to the gym or do anything but stay doors and eat/nap!


----------



## sjms71

found this recipe and made it.  Now it's not the real thing but not bad at all.  So, thought I'd share.

The*Crab*Rangoonies*

PER SERVING (4 "crab*rangoonies"): 140 calories, 1.5g fat, 618mg sodium, 20g carbs, 1g fiber, 2g sugars, 9g protein -- PointsPlus® value 3**

Don't let the name creep you out. What can we say? We love the '80s flick The Goonies! This recipe is too good to pass up...*




Ingredients:*
1/4 cup fat-free cream cheese, room temperature*
2 wedges The Laughing Cow Light Original Swiss cheese*
4 oz. imitation*crabmeat, flaked*
1 tsp. low-sodium/lite soy sauce*
1/2 tsp. chopped garlic*
2 scallions, finely chopped*
16 small square wonton wrappers (often stocked near the tofu in the fridge section of the market)*
Optional: sweet & sour sauce or Chinese-style hot mustard, for dipping*

Directions:*
Preheat oven to 375 degrees.*

To make your filling, combine all ingredients except wonton wrappers in a bowl, breaking up the cheese wedges as you add them. Mix until uniform. Set aside. Spray a baking sheet with nonstick spray and set that aside as well.*

Lay two wrappers flat on a clean, dry surface. Spoon a heaping 1/2 tbsp. of filling into the center of each wrapper. Moisten all four edges of each wrapper by dabbing your fingers in water and going over the edges smoothly. Fold the bottom left corner of each wrapper to meet the top right corner, forming a triangle and enclosing the filling. Press firmly on the edges to seal. Repeat with all remaining wrappers and filling, gently placing each*rangoon*flat on the baking sheet.*

Spray the tops of the wontons with nonstick spray. Bake in the oven for about 12 minutes, carefully flipping halfway through, until golden brown. Allow to cool slightly.*
MAKES 4 SERVINGS


----------



## DisneyKim68

mrzrich said:


> Ugh.  I ate everything in the house that wasn't nailed down yesterday.
> 
> This morning I feel sick



Ugh, I know how you feel, I did the same thing last weekend!  Back on track now, thank goodness.  I didn't go to my meeting last week because we were having a huge dust storm, so hoping to not have a big gain tomorrow.


----------



## Holly324

I had a fabulous weekend!  Family reunion in Galena, IL.  Lots of family time, games, swimming with the kids, shopping, all kinds of fun stuff!  We had an amazing time!!    Bad news, I so did not stay on plan.  Trying not to get down on myself.  Back on the wagon tomorrow!!!!  

This week should be kinda difficult to stay on plan.  We are moving this weekend, and we pack up the kitchen tomorrow.  I don't quite know how I am going to stay on plan without being able to cook my own dinner.  We still have a microwave, so that will help, but I see us eating out a whole lot.  Should be an interesting week!


----------



## sjms71

Quiet on here today.  Sounds like some of us had a tough time this weekend staying on track.  Hope everyone is back on course this morning.   here's hoping we all have a good week.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Quiet on here today.  Sounds like some of us had a tough time this weekend staying on track.  Hope everyone is back on course this morning.   here's hoping we all have a good week.



Yes Stephanie, I'm with the crowd that had a tough weekend.  I just did way too much snacking on foods that were not fruits and veggies.  Today is a new day and so far, so good.  It is always easier for me to stick to the program during the week.  The weekend was so bad that I see a gain in my Wednesday WI future.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Quiet on here today.  Sounds like some of us had a tough time this weekend staying on track.  Hope everyone is back on course this morning.   here's hoping we all have a good week.



I behaved myself this weekend   but I don't know if I can hold out much longer.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I behaved myself this weekend   but I don't know if I can hold out much longer.



Believe it or not so did I.  Be strong Jess, we can hang in there .


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I behaved myself this weekend   but I don't know if I can hold out much longer.





sjms71 said:


> Believe it or not so did I.  Be strong Jess, we can hang in there .



You two are far better women than I am.  I did fine yesterday and doing well today (of course, it's 8:00 a.m. so I haven't had a chance to fall off the WW bus yet).

Here's to a Good Tuesday!


----------



## DisneyKim68

Had a pretty good weigh in last night considering I had several bad days recently.  I was down 1.4 for a total of 11.2 so far   A friend and I have decided to do a 5K in Oct. as preparation/practice or the Tinkerbell 1/2, so I'm excited about that, gives me more motivation to stay on track!


----------



## sjms71

DisneyKim68 said:


> Had a pretty good weigh in last night considering I had several bad days recently.  I was down 1.4 for a total of 11.2 so far   A friend and I have decided to do a 5K in Oct. as preparation/practice or the Tinkerbell 1/2, so I'm excited about that, gives me more motivation to stay on track!



great job Kim!  Good luck with the 5k, that's a great place to start for a 1/2.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Well, even with going out to eat TWICE this week, I still managed to lose 3 pounds!  Plus, I managed to get at least 40 minutes of exercise every day this week!!!


----------



## XIAOJIAO

you idea is very good !and you so beautiful best wishes for you !do you know china ?beautifil state!


----------



## sjms71

It is just too quiet on here this week .  Well, it's Wednesday and I know we have a few weigh in's today.  My fingers are crossed for those who had a not so great weekend tracking wise.  Hope everyone has a great day .


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> It is just too quiet on here this week .  Well, it's Wednesday and I know we have a few weigh in's today.  My fingers are crossed for those who had a not so great weekend tracking wise.  Hope everyone has a great day .



I need those fingers crossed for me Stephanie!  I'll be doing my WI at about noon and hope to report a "not awful" gain afterward.  I did get a 4 mile run in last night, so that should help.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> I need those fingers crossed for me Stephanie!  I'll be doing my WI at about noon and hope to report a "not awful" gain afterward.  I did get a 4 mile run in last night, so that should help.



Everything is crossed .  Good luck!


----------



## NC State

Not looking forward to my WI tonight...I just can't seem to eat enough.  I look though my FJ and I think I'm missing vegetables and that's why I'm not full after meals.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> You two are far better women than I am.  I did fine yesterday and doing well today (of course, it's 8:00 a.m. so I haven't had a chance to fall off the WW bus yet).



Thanks, Sandi!    How did the rest of your day go yesterday?  Still on the WW bus, I hope.  





DisneyKim68 said:


> Had a pretty good weigh in last night considering I had several bad days recently.  I was down 1.4 for a total of 11.2 so far   A friend and I have decided to do a 5K in Oct. as preparation/practice or the Tinkerbell 1/2, so I'm excited about that, gives me more motivation to stay on track!



Congratulations on your loss, DisneyKim.  1.4 is excellent!  





BabyTigger99 said:


> Well, even with going out to eat TWICE this week, I still managed to lose 3 pounds!  Plus, I managed to get at least 40 minutes of exercise every day this week!!!



   Hope you have another great week and stay on track!




sjms71 said:


> It is just too quiet on here this week .  Well, it's Wednesday and I know we have a few weigh in's today.  My fingers are crossed for those who had a not so great weekend tracking wise.  Hope everyone has a great day .



Thanks for the crossed fingers, Stephanie!  I plan on being down again this week but will have a great day regardless!  





Sandi said:


> I need those fingers crossed for me Stephanie!  I'll be doing my WI at about noon and hope to report a "not awful" gain afterward.  I did get a 4 mile run in last night, so that should help.



I have my fingers and toes crossed for you, too!  I'm sure that run last night helped.




NC State said:


> Not looking forward to my WI tonight...I just can't seem to eat enough.  I look though my FJ and I think I'm missing vegetables and that's why I'm not full after meals.



Yup!  That would be why you're not full after meals.  I try to have fruit with breakfast and veggies with lunch and supper.  I find that they really help with feeling full and staying fuller longer.  Give it a shot this week.


----------



## Sandi

I'm back from my WI and I was down 1.2#.  I was pleased since I did not do a good job of tracking (you know, keeping it all in my head).  Fortunately, I got a lot of exercise, so that helped.  This week, I'm going to track the whole day at least five days.  

As many of you know, I've been playing with my last five pounds for about the last five months.  I have to get over this hurdle and I know that keeping my head down and working the plan is what will get me where I want to be.  It's getting tiresome though.  Any advice to freshen things up?

How are you all doing?


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> I'm back from my WI and I was down 1.2#.  I was pleased since I did not do a good job of tracking (you know, keeping it all in my head).  Fortunately, I got a lot of exercise, so that helped.  This week, I'm going to track the whole day at least five days.
> 
> As many of you know, I've been playing with my last five pounds for about the last five months.  I have to get over this hurdle and I know that keeping my head down and working the plan is what will get me where I want to be.  It's getting tiresome though.  Any advice to freshen things up?
> 
> How are you all doing?



See it wasn't bad after all.  I am in the same boat as you determined to get this last 5 OFF!!  I had a good week myself so not sure where that will put me tomorrow, no matter what I do it comes off little by little now.  I've cut back on fruit, just a little.  No more endless pit of fruit, up'd my protein and cut back on all those snack items like vita tops, fiber one brownies, and kelloggs cracker chips.  Your trip is soon are you getting excited?


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> See it wasn't bad after all.  I am in the same boat as you determined to get this last 5 OFF!!  I had a good week myself so not sure where that will put me tomorrow, no matter what I do it comes off little by little now.  I've cut back on fruit, just a little.  No more endless pit of fruit, up'd my protein and cut back on all those snack items like vita tops, fiber one brownies, and kelloggs cracker chips.  Your trip is soon are you getting excited?



So excited about our trip!  In fact, I just did the on-line check in.  That just makes it seem really official.  I have a ton of work to do (at work) before I leave, so I've been working 10 and 12 hour days.  It's crazy.

It sounds like you're doing everything right to lose the last 5.  I'm going to take your lead and cut out some snack items that are probably too many carbs.  I did that last time you suggested it (for a whole week!), and it worked.  Unfortunately, it seems my body craves carbs -- or maybe it's my tongue.  Let's both do really good this week, okay!?!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> So excited about our trip!  In fact, I just did the on-line check in.  That just makes it seem really official.  I have a ton of work to do (at work) before I leave, so I've been working 10 and 12 hour days.  It's crazy.
> 
> It sounds like you're doing everything right to lose the last 5.  I'm going to take your lead and cut out some snack items that are probably too many carbs.  I did that last time you suggested it (for a whole week!), and it worked.  Unfortunately, it seems my body craves carbs -- or maybe it's my tongue.  Let's both do really good this week, okay!?!



Sounds like a plan


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> I'm back from my WI and I was down 1.2#.  I was pleased since I did not do a good job of tracking (you know, keeping it all in my head).  Fortunately, I got a lot of exercise, so that helped.  This week, I'm going to track the whole day at least five days.
> 
> As many of you know, I've been playing with my last five pounds for about the last five months.  I have to get over this hurdle and I know that keeping my head down and working the plan is what will get me where I want to be.  It's getting tiresome though.  Any advice to freshen things up?
> 
> How are you all doing?



  I'm sure that was a nice surprise for you at the scale today!  Congratulations on your loss.  I think Stephanie gave you some excellent ideas for getting over your hurdle.  I really dont have anything else to offer.  It will be interesting to see what the two of you accomplish together this week!





sjms71 said:


> See it wasn't bad after all.  I am in the same boat as you determined to get this last 5 OFF!!  I had a good week myself so not sure where that will put me tomorrow, no matter what I do it comes off little by little now.  I've cut back on fruit, just a little.  No more endless pit of fruit, up'd my protein and cut back on all those snack items like vita tops, fiber one brownies, and kelloggs cracker chips.  Your trip is soon are you getting excited?



I said that I was going to cut back on my fruit consumption but I'm having trouble with that.    I've already eaten 1/3 of a watermellon today!

Good luck tomorrow, Steph!  I hope your sacrifices this past week pay off at the scale tomorrow.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I had another nice loss this morning -- down 1.4lbs this week.  I'm happy about that.     I'll try to behave this week as well.  We have a long weekend coming up.  Monday is a holiday in Ontario so we'll see how I do with everyone home for that extra day.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I had another nice loss this morning -- down 1.4lbs this week.  I'm happy about that.     I'll try to behave this week as well.  We have a long weekend coming up.  Monday is a holiday in Ontario so we'll see how I do with everyone home for that extra day.



Okay, so there will be at least 3 of us planning to behave this week.  The more the merrier, right?

What does one do for a Civic Holiday?  Is food involved?


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I had another nice loss this morning -- down 1.4lbs this week.  I'm happy about that.     I'll try to behave this week as well.  We have a long weekend coming up.  Monday is a holiday in Ontario so we'll see how I do with everyone home for that extra day.



Oh, and congratulations on your nice loss Jessie!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I had another nice loss this morning -- down 1.4lbs this week.  I'm happy about that.     I'll try to behave this week as well.  We have a long weekend coming up.  Monday is a holiday in Ontario so we'll see how I do with everyone home for that extra day.



Wow, another good week for you!  Thanks for the good wishes at the scale tomorrow.  Not so sure it will be a steller weigh in, at this point 1 lb. loss is steller to me.  I've been good and even really amped up my workouts too but, it still is slow go for me.  I will be glad for any amount less than I am.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Okay, so there will be at least 3 of us planning to behave this week.  The more the merrier, right?
> 
> What does one do for a Civic Holiday?  Is food involved?



Seriously?  Come on, Sandi, when is food NOT involved!!  

Lots of people go camping this weekend.  We're not campers -- I dont do bugs.  It also ties together the two most popular weeks for vacations.  It's like any other long summer weekend -- BBQ's, family, friends.  There are a few celebrations at city hall but we never attend.  We'll just be sitting around and doing stuff around the house.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Seriously?  Come on, Sandi, when is food NOT involved!!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Seriously?  Come on, Sandi, when is food NOT involved!!



You are too funny.  And you don't do bugs.  That's tag-fairy worthy.  Love it.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Dear Tag Fairy:

For all the wonderful things you do, this gift of chocolate is for you!  

Respectfully,
Jessie AKA CdnBuzzFan


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Dear Tag Fairy:
> 
> For all the wonderful things you do, this gift of chocolate is for you!
> 
> Respectfully,
> Jessie AKA CdnBuzzFan



OMG, I LOVE IT!!!

How can the Tag Fairy deny that!


----------



## sjms71

Jess, BTW is that your "secret stash"?


----------



## NC State

NC State said:


> Not looking forward to my WI tonight...I just can't seem to eat enough.  I look though my FJ and I think I'm missing vegetables and that's why I'm not full after meals.



*Up .4* that's not too bad.  I'm going to try to be good this week and get back to the gym with my carrots!
-Stephanie


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> *Up .4* that's not too bad.  I'm going to try to be good this week and get back to the gym with my carrots!
> -Stephanie



Not too bad Steph, hang in there you can do it.  Gym and carrots will certainly help .


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> *Up .4* that's not too bad.  I'm going to try to be good this week and get back to the gym with my carrots!
> -Stephanie



That really isn't too bad.  You faced the scales and are marching forward.  The carrots and gym will get you where you want to be.  Good luck this week Stephanie.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Jess, BTW is that your "secret stash"?



  Nope!  My secret stash is   in the bottom of my china cabinet, in my cookie cutter drawer beneath my aprons and in my baking cupboard in a container underneath 3 bags of milk chocolate chips and a bag of brown sugar.  I have 14 mars bars in that container!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Nope!  My secret stash is   in the bottom of my china cabinet, in my cookie cutter drawer beneath my aprons and in my baking cupboard in a container underneath 3 bags of milk chocolate chips and a bag of brown sugar.  I have 14 mars bars in that container!



 to funny!!  I bought a small bag of pretzel m&m's last week when I was in my out of control craving week, but was good.  I threatened my kids if they touched them they would regret it.  I allowed myself 3 everyday.  I couldn't keep a stash like that around it would be to dangerous for me.


----------



## sjms71

I am back from weigh in and although I knew I would have a loss this week I really wasn't expecting anything near this, honestly........I loss 2lbs .  I almost cried at the scale, I just couldn't believe it.  ONLY 4LBS TO GOAL!!!

Now if I can only keep this momentum up for the last 4 I will just be so happy.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I am back from weigh in and although I knew I would have a loss this week I really wasn't expecting anything near this, honestly........I loss 2lbs .  I almost cried at the scale, I just couldn't believe it.  ONLY 4LBS TO GOAL!!!
> 
> Now if I can only keep this momentum up for the last 4 I will just be so happy.




    YOU ROCK, GIRL!!!!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Way to go Stephanie, and all the other losers this week!!

I didn't think I had a secret stash of candy, however, when I was cleaning this weekend, I came across two bags of Reese eggs and one bag of mini Easter Kit Kats.  And, for the record, they tasted fine....


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> Way to go Stephanie, and all the other losers this week!!
> 
> I didn't think I had a secret stash of candy, however, when I was cleaning this weekend, I came across two bags of Reese eggs and one bag of mini Easter Kit Kats.  And, for the record, they tasted fine....


----------



## Holly324

sjms71 said:


> I am back from weigh in and although I knew I would have a loss this week I really wasn't expecting anything near this, honestly........I loss 2lbs .  I almost cried at the scale, I just couldn't believe it.  ONLY 4LBS TO GOAL!!!
> 
> Now if I can only keep this momentum up for the last 4 I will just be so happy.



Congrats!  I hope to be just where you are someday!    I hope that last 4 come off super super quickly!  

WI this morning was okay - down .6.  I am happy I wasn't up!  This week should be interesting!  Moving week is here!  We are packing up this weekend, and we move out Monday morning.  Only an hour and a half from where we are now, but it is still a big move for us.  Here's hoping I get LOTS of activity points!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> I am back from weigh in and although I knew I would have a loss this week I really wasn't expecting anything near this, honestly........I loss 2lbs .  I almost cried at the scale, I just couldn't believe it.  ONLY 4LBS TO GOAL!!!
> 
> Now if I can only keep this momentum up for the last 4 I will just be so happy.



That is AWESOME!  Congratulations.  Two pounds is amazing at this stage of the game.  I'm in awe.  



BabyTigger99 said:


> Way to go Stephanie, and all the other losers this week!!
> 
> I didn't think I had a secret stash of candy, however, when I was cleaning this weekend, I came across two bags of Reese eggs and one bag of mini Easter Kit Kats.  And, for the record, they tasted fine....



Well, someone had to check.  



Holly324 said:


> Congrats!  I hope to be just where you are someday!    I hope that last 4 come off super super quickly!
> 
> WI this morning was okay - down .6.  I am happy I wasn't up!  This week should be interesting!  Moving week is here!  We are packing up this weekend, and we move out Monday morning.  Only an hour and a half from where we are now, but it is still a big move for us.  Here's hoping I get LOTS of activity points!



Congratulations on your loss.  That's more than 2 sticks of butter.  Good luck with your move.  Are stairs involved?  You get extra points for that.


----------



## NC State

sjms71 said:


> I am back from weigh in and although I knew I would have a loss this week I really wasn't expecting anything near this, honestly........I loss 2lbs .  I almost cried at the scale, I just couldn't believe it.  ONLY 4LBS TO GOAL!!!
> 
> Now if I can only keep this momentum up for the last 4 I will just be so happy.



That is so great, I know you feel great.  How long has it taken you to reach this?

I started March 2 and my goal is 60 lbs, I have only lost 26 lbs so far.


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> That is so great, I know you feel great.  How long has it taken you to reach this?
> 
> I started March 2 and my goal is 60 lbs, I have *only lost 26 lbs *so far.



Hey Stephanie, don't say "only 26 pounds."  That is 26 pounds gone.  Go find a 2 year old somewhere and carry him/her around for a day.  Does that child weigh "only 26 pounds"?  You're averaging more than 5 pounds a month.  That is a very healthy way to do it.  You are much more likely to keep off slowly lost weight.  Give yourself some well deserved credit!


----------



## sjms71

Thank you everyone! honestly I really don't know how I managed it.  I stayed on plan worked out the same as always for the most part and I have not been even losing a lb.  So I was surprised and happy today at the scale.



Sandi said:


> Hey Stephanie, don't say "only 26 pounds."  That is 26 pounds gone.  Go find a 2 year old somewhere and carry him/her around for a day.  Does that child weigh "only 26 pounds"?  You're averaging more than 5 pounds a month.  That is a very healthy way to do it.  You are much more likely to keep off slowly lost weight.  Give yourself some well deserved credit!



Very well said!



NC State said:


> That is so great, I know you feel great.  How long has it taken you to reach this?
> 
> I started March 2 and my goal is 60 lbs, I have only lost 26 lbs so far.



Well, as Sandi said slow weight loss is better.  So, with that said I joined WW on October 15, 2009 and I have averaged .9lbs a week according to my WW weight graph.  My total weight loss at goal will be 71.2lbs.  As most of you know my kids go to year round schools and are off every 9 weeks and we go away pretty much every break.  I guess what I am trying to say is I have incorporated the plan with my life with many vacations and holidays.  Although some people may be able to have loss the same amount of weight in a year or less I am happy with the fact that I have been able to live my life on the plan even if it took a little longer.


----------



## Holly324

Sandi said:


> Congratulations on your loss.  That's more than 2 sticks of butter.  Good luck with your move.  Are stairs involved?  You get extra points for that.



There are stairs!!    We moved some tonight.  We had some stuff at DH's cousins house (she let us store some stuff in her basement for a little while) and over to my parents' house.  We have been living in a little bitty place for the past 2 years during DH's undergrad years, so we needed to store some stuff elsewhere.  It was hot hot hot outside!!!  Coming out from inside feels like you are walking into a bathtub!  Should be a very interesting weekend when we pack up the truck.  Highs in the 90s and very humid. 

Weekend coming up!!!  Gotta stay OP this time!!


----------



## sjms71

Holly324 said:


> There are stairs!!    We moved some tonight.  We had some stuff at DH's cousins house (she let us store some stuff in her basement for a little while) and over to my parents' house.  We have been living in a little bitty place for the past 2 years during DH's undergrad years, so we needed to store some stuff elsewhere.  It was hot hot hot outside!!!  Coming out from inside feels like you are walking into a bathtub!  Should be a very interesting weekend when we pack up the truck.  Highs in the 90s and very humid.
> 
> Weekend coming up!!!  Gotta stay OP this time!!



Don't forget to drink lots of water while you are moving.  I bet you earn some nice activity points too.  Good luck


----------



## Sandi

It's Friday morning -- so the start of the weekend (well, in about 8 hours for me).  I did a good job tracking on Wednesday and Thursday and have even tracked points for breakfast today.  It's my "no excuses" week and hopefully that will show up on the scale next Wednesday.

I know our friends in Canada have a long weekend.  What are we planning so we can stay on track for the weekend?  I know there is one person who is never hungry on the weekend (do you sense my jealousy?), but for the rest of us, it's work.

Here's to a successful weekend!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> It's Friday morning -- so the start of the weekend (well, in about 8 hours for me).  I did a good job tracking on Wednesday and Thursday and have even tracked points for breakfast today.  It's my "no excuses" week and hopefully that will show up on the scale next Wednesday.
> 
> I know our friends in Canada have a long weekend.  What are we planning so we can stay on track for the weekend?  I know there is one person who is never hungry on the weekend (do you sense my jealousy?), but for the rest of us, it's work.
> 
> Here's to a successful weekend!



Well, motivation is going to be my motivation!  I was down on my scale this morning which I found very motivating so that's going to keep me motivated until next week.  I cant weigh in on Wednesday so I'm going to try to stay motivated until Tuesday morning and weigh in then.  Are we feeling motivated for the weekend yet???  I'm trying to send out motivating vibes this morning.  Is it working?  I'm making myself laugh, anyone else with me on that?


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well, motivation is going to be my motivation!  I was down on my scale this morning which I found very motivating so that's going to keep me motivated until next week.  I cant weigh in on Wednesday so I'm going to try to stay motivated until Tuesday morning and weigh in then.  Are we feeling motivated for the weekend yet???  I'm trying to send out motivating vibes this morning.  Is it working?  I'm making myself laugh, anyone else with me on that?



I am with ya, I agree with Jessie, motivation will be my motivation too!!  Who else is with us?


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> I am with ya, I agree with Jessie, motivation will be my motivation too!!  Who else is with us?



Motivation is my motivation.  Love it.  You two are a couple of nuts, but you're successful nuts, so I'm following your lead.  I'm hopeful our team will get bigger (meaning more people, not that we'll get bigger because, of course, we're motivated to stay motivated to lose weight).


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Motivation is my motivation.  Love it.  You two are a couple of nuts, but you're successful nuts, so I'm following your lead.  I'm hopeful our team will get bigger (meaning more people, not that we'll get bigger because, of course, we're motivated to stay motivated to lose weight).



Just think of your favorite snack you want to have next week at Disney and you can only have it or share it with your DD if you are really good from now until then .


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Just think of your favorite snack you want to have next week at Disney and you can only have it or share it with your DD if you are really good from now until then .



Ooooh.  That could work.  No coconut ice pops from La Hacienda unless . . .  You are so wise!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Ooooh.  That could work.  No coconut ice pops from La Hacienda unless . . .  You are so wise!



I see from your ticker that you will be going to the water parks, Sandi.  Do you have a favourite one?  We enjoyed Blizzard Beach the most last year.  It had a lot quite a few slides that DS would go on.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I see from your ticker that you will be going to the water parks, Sandi.  Do you have a favourite one?  We enjoyed Blizzard Beach the most last year.  It had a lot quite a few slides that DS would go on.



My favorite is Typhoon Lagoon.  I love the water coasters and the wave pool.  But, I enjoy the Blizzard Beach family raft ride and the racing tobogans, too.  I did Slush Gusher last time -- I just can't bring myself to do Summit Plummit.  I have  Premium AP because we like the WPs so much.  DD has "plus" options left on old non-expiring tickets, so it's a relative bargain to go.  Just thinking about it is getting me excited about our trip.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Maitenance is HARD, yo!  Three weeks so far and holding steady, but I'm still learning how much I can eat and of what without the scales going nuts or just feeling bad in the gut (and not sitting well in my stomach).  I feeling I'm doing well with continuing to eat healthy options which allowing myself some freedom and treats.

The Indiana State Fair (where I work) starts next Friday, and I'm going to wear my pedometer to see how much I walk during the day...like a mini-WDW!   I've never been one to go nuts with Fair food, so I don't think that will be a problem.  I'm going shopping tomorrow for the "Fair snacks" to keep in my office!

Have a safe, smart weekend of choices, everyone!


----------



## sjms71

I read this this morning and thought I'd post here:

*"Success is the sum of small efforts, repeated day in and day out." This quote from Robert Collier*

I know the weekend is tough for most of us, we are in this together and we can do it!  Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## sjms71

Hey Robin and Toni-Ann hope you both are doing ok.  I think I can speak for everyone that we are thinking about you two.


----------



## Twingle

Quick question - I know that somewhere there is a list about what each loss is equal to - like a stick a butter, or a water bottle and what not.  Anyone know where I can find it?  Thanks!


----------



## contempory4me

I was on vaca this week and determined to be one of those WW members who lost, I did! down 1.8 
At the meeting this week a woman was celebrating her 91st bday- are you ready for this.....she was also celebrating a 25lb weight loss! just thought that I would pass on that tidbit of motivation, has anyone motivated you this week?

Have a great rest of the weekend!!
Kate


----------



## cepmom

just back from Wi and I was up .4....I am little disappointed, but if I am being honest with myself, I didn't track as well as I should have and my TOM started yesterday. I did walk a ton on the beach; almost 6 miles each day so maybe it's some water retention 

Anyway...a new week and a new commitment to tracking each day!


----------



## mrzrich

Hey guys!  Just got home last night from 5 days in St Augustine.  Had fun, did a lot of walking.  I didn't track very well and I'm sure I put on a few pounds.  Back on track this AM!


----------



## DisneyKim68

Just got back from a 7 mile walk/run.  Working on my training for the Tinkerbell 1/2.  We finally got some rain last night, but that made it very humid this morning, yuck!  I plan to put my aching feet up and watch Shark Week for the rest of the day, lol!


----------



## Sandi

Happy Monday all!  Glad to see Toni-Ann is reporting in.  We missed you!

Hey Kim, what a run/walk.  7 miles is great.  How many long days like that do you do in a week?  In the humidity, I'm just dripping when I get done, so I really feel like I've done something.  Of course, my family points me to the shower straight away.  

Here's to a good week for all of us!


----------



## DisneyKim68

Sandi said:


> Happy Monday all!  Glad to see Toni-Ann is reporting in.  We missed you!
> 
> Hey Kim, what a run/walk.  7 miles is great.  How many long days like that do you do in a week?  In the humidity, I'm just dripping when I get done, so I really feel like I've done something.  Of course, my family points me to the shower straight away.
> 
> Here's to a good week for all of us!



Just one long one a week, and then around 30-50 minutes 4 other days of the week.  I'm in AZ so I'm not used to humidity, but we do get humid for a few weeks each summer.  I think I'd rather just have the heat!


----------



## mommykds

Good morning,

We went away for a long weekend & I was up a few pounds but this am I am back down alittle so by WI on Wednesday I should be at the same weight I was last week..(Which seems to be what I have been doing since June)

Hope you have a great WW's day!


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> just back from Wi and I was up .4....I am little disappointed, but if I am being honest with myself, I didn't track as well as I should have and my TOM started yesterday. I did walk a ton on the beach; almost 6 miles each day so maybe it's some water retention
> 
> Anyway...a new week and a new commitment to tracking each day!



.4 isn't too bad,  I bet you'll see it come off this week.



mrzrich said:


> Hey guys!  Just got home last night from 5 days in St Augustine.  Had fun, did a lot of walking.  I didn't track very well and I'm sure I put on a few pounds.  Back on track this AM!



Welcome back!



DisneyKim68 said:


> Just got back from a 7 mile walk/run.  Working on my training for the Tinkerbell 1/2.  We finally got some rain last night, but that made it very humid this morning, yuck!  I plan to put my aching feet up and watch Shark Week for the rest of the day, lol!



Way to go Kim 7 miles is awesome!

Hope everyone has a great week


----------



## BabyTigger99

Okay, got a question about getting my calcium in.  I am not a huge fan of milk.  I do take one multi-vitamin every morning, which lists 50% daily value of calcium, and in the afternoon I take one Viactiv, which is also 50% daily value.  Does that get me my calciums?


----------



## Mackie's Mommy

I have been on WW since 5/26 and have lost 29 pounds.  I still have a long way to go. I am going to WDW with my husband and daughter in a week and am looking for some guidance on how to find good options to try to stay within my points.  We are going to the dessert fireworks buffet one evening and I intend to splurge a little but partake of the fruit there as well. We are staying concierge and on the dining plan. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks! Ginnie


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> Okay, got a question about getting my calcium in.  I am not a huge fan of milk.  I do take one multi-vitamin every morning, which lists 50% daily value of calcium, and in the afternoon I take one Viactiv, which is also 50% daily value.  Does that get me my calciums?



I don't know the answer to this, but my guess is that there is more to WW's suggestion that you get 2 dairies a day than simply the calcium.  Dairy products have other nutritional values (Vitamin D, for example).  I can't recall if you're just doing it on-line or if you go to meetings, but this seems like a good question for a leader.  Maybe Jessie can help?



Mackie's Mommy said:


> I have been on WW since 5/26 and have lost 29 pounds.  I still have a long way to go. I am going to WDW with my husband and daughter in a week and am looking for some guidance on how to find good options to try to stay within my points.  We are going to the dessert fireworks buffet one evening and I intend to splurge a little but partake of the fruit there as well. We are staying concierge and on the dining plan. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks! Ginnie



I'm heading to WDW with my DD on Saturday, so I know what you mean.  We are not doing the dining plan and aren't staying concierge, so those temptations aren't in our future.  The thing about the dining plan that I do not like is that dessert is included.  That makes me feel obligated to get it and the, lo and behold, I have a tendency to eat the dessert.  To the extent you can limit your desserts -- maybe have a bite or two and then not worry about the waste (better wasted than waisted) -- I would think that would get you in a better position.  I think there are lots of good choices at most of the QS and TS restaurants.  For me, it's more of the question of volume.  DD and I will share lots of QS meals -- 1/2 of a hamburger is plenty of food, for example.  Have a great time on your trip Ginnie!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

I haven't posted in a while since things haven't been going very good (weight was steady but life not so much) but I'd like to thank everyone who has posted.  It has kept me motivated when I was ready to give up.  Thanks to you all I kept going and today I was down 2.2lbs.  I finally earned my keychain and my 25lb charm.  I'm down a total of 26.8lbs since mid-February.


----------



## Sandi

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> I haven't posted in a while since things haven't been going very good (weight was steady but life not so much) but I'd like to thank everyone who has posted.  It has kept me motivated when I was ready to give up.  Thanks to you all I kept going and today I was down 2.2lbs.  I finally earned my keychain and my 25lb charm.  I'm down a total of 26.8lbs since mid-February.



That's terrific and worthy of celebration.  I hope your life gets on a better track for you.  Sounds like you are doing a good job focusing on the weight loss now; 2.2 pounds is huge at this point in your journey.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Just back from my weigh in.  Loss this week of 1.4 pounds, for a total of 36!  Got me to one of my goals, which was to lose 35 pounds by my 35th birthday (which is August 15th).  My new goal is to kick into high gear the next two weeks, and try and make it to 40 pounds by my birthday (well, the day after, since I weigh in on Tuesdays).

Got my answer on calcium as well.  My leader said taking my vitamin and a Viactiv is fine, because they equal 1000 mg of calcium, but make sure I am getting in foods that have some calcium in them (like cheeses, yogurt, etc.).


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> Got my answer on calcium as well.  My leader said taking my vitamin and a Viactiv is fine, because they equal 1000 mg of calcium, but make sure I am getting in foods that have some calcium in them (like cheeses, yogurt, etc.).



That surprises me.  I thought the answer would have been no.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I weighed in this morning and I'm down 0.3.    I thought it would have been more.  I stuck to my DPT and only ate 23 of my WPA points so not sure what was going on there.

Congrats on all the losses so far this week!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi;42078785

[COLOR="Blue" said:
			
		

> _*I'm heading to WDW with my DD on Saturday*_[/COLOR], so I know what you mean.  We are not doing the dining plan and aren't staying concierge, so those temptations aren't in our future.  The thing about the dining plan that I do not like is that dessert is included.  That makes me feel obligated to get it and the, lo and behold, I have a tendency to eat the dessert.  To the extent you can limit your desserts -- maybe have a bite or two and then not worry about the waste (better wasted than waisted) -- I would think that would get you in a better position.  I think there are lots of good choices at most of the QS and TS restaurants.  For me, it's more of the question of volume.  DD and I will share lots of QS meals -- 1/2 of a hamburger is plenty of food, for example.  Have a great time on your trip Ginnie!



Have a great time in WDW, Sandi!  If you dont actually get one of these, could you please at least walk past the display case and breathe in deeply for me?





Thanks, Sandi!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Mackie's Mommy said:


> I have been on WW since 5/26 and have lost 29 pounds.  I still have a long way to go. I am going to WDW with my husband and daughter in a week and am looking for some guidance on how to find good options to try to stay within my points.  We are going to the dessert fireworks buffet one evening and I intend to splurge a little but partake of the fruit there as well. We are staying concierge and on the dining plan. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks! Ginnie



The only thing I can suggest is go to the section of the board that has all the menus for each of the restaurants.  If you know where you're eating before you go, knowing what you would like to order (and sticking to it once you're there) may help you out somewhat.  Always have a plan B for each restaurant incase they're out of your first choice.  I've also heard that the portions at the dessert party are small so if you're going to load up on fruit, you may be able to have a couple of your favourites.


----------



## BabyTigger99

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I weighed in this morning and I'm down 0.3.    I thought it would have been more.  I stuck to my DPT and only ate 23 of my WPA points so not sure what was going on there.
> 
> Congrats on all the losses so far this week!



A loss is a loss is a loss!!!  Just keep the scale moving in the downward direction!!!  Maybe you are gearing up for a HUGE loss next week!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> A loss is a loss is a loss!!!  Just keep the scale moving in the downward direction!!!  Maybe you are gearing up for a HUGE loss next week!



Well thank you!  That is very encouraging!!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I weighed in this morning and I'm down 0.3.    I thought it would have been more.  I stuck to my DPT and only ate 23 of my WPA points so not sure what was going on there.
> 
> Congrats on all the losses so far this week!



The scale is going in the direction you want, so celebrate that!  I'm with BabyTigger and bet you'll see a bigger loss next week. 



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Have a great time in WDW, Sandi!  If you dont actually get one of these, could you please at least walk past the display case and breathe in deeply for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Sandi!



Heck, I'll probably gain weight from sniffing the air at Starring Rolls, but I will take that bullet for you!  I know there are several people who think the Butterfinger cupcake is all that and a bag of chips.  It just doesn't do anything for me (and I'm not going to try one, because I'll be eating my words and the cupcake!).


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> The scale is going in the direction you want, so celebrate that!  I'm with BabyTigger and bet you'll see a bigger loss next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, I'll probably gain weight from sniffing the air at Starring Rolls, but I will take that bullet for you!  I know there are several people who think the Butterfinger cupcake is all that and a bag of chips.  It just doesn't do anything for me (and I'm not going to try one, because I'll be eating my words and the cupcake!).



You da man, Sandi!


----------



## alicia080979

Just signed up for WW online tonight so naturally I came straight to the Dis to see if there was a thread/support group. I am looking forward to trying to lose some more weight before our late September trip. I haven't read all of this thread yet so it might be answered but I was wondering if anyone has a points list for the WDW food? Kinda like Dottie's Weight Loss Zone for Disney World? 

Also...do you guys stick to plan while on vacation or just kinda throw it out the window for that week?


----------



## Sandi

alicia080979 said:


> Just signed up for WW online tonight so naturally I came straight to the Dis to see if there was a thread/support group. I am looking forward to trying to lose some more weight before our late September trip. I haven't read all of this thread yet so it might be answered but I was wondering if anyone has a points list for the WDW food? Kinda like Dottie's Weight Loss Zone for Disney World?
> 
> Also...do you guys stick to plan while on vacation or just kinda throw it out the window for that week?



Hi Alicia and welcome to the gang.  

I am not aware of a points list for WDW food.  I think we just do our best to estimate and we ask questions at the restaurants.  I am leaving for WDW on Saturday (just a little excited ).  It will be my third trip to WDW since (re-)starting WW in April of 2010.  While I do not track on paper or even on-line, I do watch what I eat and I make much healthier choices for all meals and snacks.  Because of all the walking and other exercise, I actually lost weight on my trips last August and this past April.  I'm hoping for another loss during my trip next week.  We still eat at some nice restaurants (we have ADRs for LeCellier, Tokyo Dining, 50's Prime Time, and Boma), so I'm not depriving myself. Work the plan and the plan will work!


----------



## Sandi

I'm back from my Wednesday WI and am down 1.8.  I'm very happy with that.  Of course, I was here at the beginning of June and have been playing with this same 5 pounds for too long, but I think I'm finally on the right trajectory again.  I won't be weighing in next week since I'll be at WDW, but I'm hopeful that I might be even closer to goal when I get back.  I'm officially 1.6 pounds from my goal.


----------



## Mackie's Mommy

Thanks so much for the comments!  I have checked the menus and have a plan for dining next week.  

This week has been a bust.  I think I am on a plateau as I haven't lost anything and tomorrow is weigh-in day for me.


----------



## BabyTigger99

I was just looking through my tracker today, and I realized that I have gotten in exercise every day for the last 23 days!!  Granted some days are more exercise than others, like last night I was at the Y for an hour and a half doing weight lifting, walking, and Zumba class (had time to kill while DS was at football practice), and a few nights were just 45 minutes on a stationary bike, but I have made the effort every night for 23 nights!


----------



## mrzrich

Up 2.6 at WI tonight.  Expected to be more after my vacation last week.

I am really getting tired of my meetings.  Since I've been a member for over a year, the topics have recycled themselves and I'm getting a bit bored.

I've also come to the realization that I know the program better than my leader.  She showed up at the meeting with the OLE tortillas one night all proud of herself for finding a 1 point tortilla.  I said "Are the carbs 7?"  YES, "Is the Fiber 12?"  YES.  "well thats imposible, fiber is a carb, so fiber can't be more than the carbs"  She just stared blankly at me.

Last week she annouced to the meeting that her other meeting had told her about a 1 point light beer.  I asked how they calculated the points.  She said with the calculator.  I told her that the getting started book and the online materials all say you can't calculate alcohol points with the calculator.  Again I got a blank stare.

My meeting time is really the only time that works for me.

I am thinking of switching to online membership.  It would cost less, and I'd still have you guys to lean on.


----------



## NC State

mrzrich said:


> Up 2.6 at WI tonight.  Expected to be more after my vacation last week.
> 
> I am really getting tired of my meetings.  Since I've been a member for over a year, the topics have recycled themselves and I'm getting a bit bored.
> 
> I've also come to the realization that I know the program better than my leader.  She showed up at the meeting with the OLE tortillas one night all proud of herself for finding a 1 point tortilla.  I said "Are the carbs 7?"  YES, "Is the Fiber 12?"  YES.  "well thats imposible, fiber is a carb, so fiber can't be more than the carbs"  She just stared blankly at me.
> 
> Last week she annouced to the meeting that her other meeting had told her about a 1 point light beer.  I asked how they calculated the points.  She said with the calculator.  I told her that the getting started book and the online materials all say you can't calculate alcohol points with the calculator.  Again I got a blank stare.
> 
> My meeting time is really the only time that works for me.
> 
> I am thinking of switching to online membership.  It would cost less, and I'd still have you guys to lean on.



Maybe you can find a new meeting place with a new leader.  Don't give up...


----------



## contempory4me

It sounds like everyone is having a great week! 
Accomplishments can be found in many forms not neccessarily just weightloss. Pior to WW, I would easily gain 5 lbs during vaca, eating way too much. Since WW I find myself being more active on vaca- like trying Stand-up paddleboarding. I also find myself packing a lunch for the family rather than eating out at each meal which saves money too. now back from vaca, I am right back on track. 
Thanks for all the inspiration follow WW!!
Kate


----------



## NC State

Well after gaining 4 oz last week, I lost 1 lb this week! That brings me to a total of 26.6 lbs.   I filled up with more carrots and fruit so I wasn't hungry.  What is so surprising is that we ate out five times in one week.  I had Chinese on Friday night and then had a cook out Saturday night (hamburger & pizza) I did pass on the birthday cake.  Thank you everyone for your support, it's a journey.


----------



## cepmom

mrzrich said:


> Up 2.6 at WI tonight.  Expected to be more after my vacation last week.
> 
> I am really getting tired of my meetings.  Since I've been a member for over a year, the topics have recycled themselves and I'm getting a bit bored.
> 
> I've also come to the realization that I know the program better than my leader.  She showed up at the meeting with the OLE tortillas one night all proud of herself for finding a 1 point tortilla.  I said "Are the carbs 7?"  YES, "Is the Fiber 12?"  YES.  "well thats imposible, fiber is a carb, so fiber can't be more than the carbs"  She just stared blankly at me.
> 
> Last week she annouced to the meeting that her other meeting had told her about a 1 point light beer.  I asked how they calculated the points.  She said with the calculator.  I told her that the getting started book and the online materials all say you can't calculate alcohol points with the calculator.  Again I got a blank stare.
> 
> My meeting time is really the only time that works for me.
> 
> I am thinking of switching to online membership.  It would cost less, and I'd still have you guys to lean on.



Toni Ann..that's really discouraging hearing these things about your leader It's hard to have faith in someone that seems so clueless. I do have to say not all leaders are created equally....I have had some really bad leaders and some really great leaders that really know their stuff, lead fun, informative meetings etc. Are there any other locations in your area? It seems around here we have tons to choose from, all different days of the week. The only thing about online membership is you can not become a Lifetime member since you don't weigh in at a WW location. But maybe if you do online until you get close to your goal (I forget how much more you are trying to lose??) then rejoin at a location and become Lifetime at that time??


----------



## cepmom

Sandi said:


> I'm back from my Wednesday WI and am down 1.8.  I'm very happy with that.  Of course, I was here at the beginning of June and have been playing with this same 5 pounds for too long, but I think I'm finally on the right trajectory again.  I won't be weighing in next week since I'll be at WDW, but I'm hopeful that I might be even closer to goal when I get back.  I'm officially 1.6 pounds from my goal.



 1.6 to GOAL!! You rock Sandi...you'll get there very soon! have an awesome trip too!


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> Up 2.6 at WI tonight.  Expected to be more after my vacation last week.
> 
> I am really getting tired of my meetings.  Since I've been a member for over a year, the topics have recycled themselves and I'm getting a bit bored.
> 
> I've also come to the realization that I know the program better than my leader.  She showed up at the meeting with the OLE tortillas one night all proud of herself for finding a 1 point tortilla.  I said "Are the carbs 7?"  YES, "Is the Fiber 12?"  YES.  "well thats imposible, fiber is a carb, so fiber can't be more than the carbs"  She just stared blankly at me.
> 
> Last week she annouced to the meeting that her other meeting had told her about a 1 point light beer.  I asked how they calculated the points.  She said with the calculator.  I told her that the getting started book and the online materials all say you can't calculate alcohol points with the calculator.  Again I got a blank stare.
> 
> My meeting time is really the only time that works for me.
> 
> I am thinking of switching to online membership.  It would cost less, and I'd still have you guys to lean on.





cepmom said:


> Toni Ann..that's really discouraging hearing these things about your leader It's hard to have faith in someone that seems so clueless. I do have to say not all leaders are created equally....I have had some really bad leaders and some really great leaders that really know their stuff, lead fun, informative meetings etc. Are there any other locations in your area? It seems around here we have tons to choose from, all different days of the week. The only thing about online membership is you can not become a Lifetime member since you don't weigh in at a WW location. But maybe if you do online until you get close to your goal (I forget how much more you are trying to lose??) then rejoin at a location and become Lifetime at that time??



Toni-Ann, I'm sorry you're having issues with your meeting.  I've been at this for over a year, too, and I must say that I learn something new at every meeting.  I just love my leader, but I had to try a few different ones until I found Kathy.  Now, when I have to go to a different leader's meeting, I try to be a good WWer, but I miss Kathy.  I'm screwed if she ever leaves.  Anyway, I know you said it's the only time that meets for you, but if you can travel a little bit, maybe there is an alternative site that would work.  My place even does Sunday meetings.  Good luck finding something that works for you.  You've come so far!


----------



## Sandi

cepmom said:


> 1.6 to GOAL!! You rock Sandi...you'll get there very soon! have an awesome trip too!



Thanks!


----------



## Belle5

mrzrich said:


> I've also come to the realization that I know the program better than my leader.  She showed up at the meeting with the OLE tortillas one night all proud of herself for finding a 1 point tortilla.  I said "Are the carbs 7?"  YES, "Is the Fiber 12?"  YES.  "well thats imposible, fiber is a carb, so fiber can't be more than the carbs"  She just stared blankly at me.




I, too, have calculated the Ole tortillas to be one point and have made them a HUGE part of my WW diet since I started a few months ago.  I have lost 22 pounds.  Are you saying that Ole has mismarked their product or are you saying the calculator is calculating incorrectly?


----------



## mrzrich

Belle5 said:


> I, too, have calculated the Ole tortillas to be one point and have made them a HUGE part of my WW diet since I started a few months ago.  I have lost 22 pounds.  Are you saying that Ole has mismarked their product or are you saying the calculator is calculating incorrectly?



Not sure which tortillas you are using, but their is a certain variety where the NI is most certainly wrong.  It has the fiber count as higher than the carb count.  Fiber must be part of the total carb count, so fiber can't be higher than carbs.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

Sandi said:


> I'm officially 1.6 pounds from my goal.



Awesome!  You can do it!!



NC State said:


> Well after gaining 4 oz last week, I lost 1 lb this week! That brings me to a total of 26.6 lbs.   I filled up with more carrots and fruit so I wasn't hungry.  What is so surprising is that we ate out five times in one week.  I had Chinese on Friday night and then had a cook out Saturday night (hamburger & pizza) I did pass on the birthday cake.  Thank you everyone for your support, it's a journey.



Congrats on your loss!  It definitely is a journey!  I seem to make better choices and eat less when we are eating out.  It also keeps me from sampling/munching while I cook.


----------



## DisneyKim68

Had a bad weigh in on Monday.  I had stayed within points, and walked a total of 13 miles last week, and somehow I GAINED .6   My leader said I'm probably just retaining water due to the heat, but it is still frustrating.  Hoping for a much better weigh in next week!


----------



## Sandi

DisneyKim68 said:


> Had a bad weigh in on Monday.  I had stayed within points, and walked a total of 13 miles last week, and somehow I GAINED .6   My leader said I'm probably just retaining water due to the heat, but it is still frustrating.  Hoping for a much better weigh in next week!



Sorry Kim.  Your leader is likely right.  I'm sure your work will pay off next week.  Keep on doing what you're doing and the results will turn up.


----------



## sjms71

Hey guys back from weigh in down .6.  Was hoping for more but at this stage of the game anything closer to goal is fine with me 3.6 to go .  I have had a tough week, probably not eating enough points than over points.  Not sure if I mentioned but DS 11 all of a sudden is not sleeping for the last 3 weeks.  Now this is my kid that from birth went to bed easily, never came in our room or had night fears.  He swears nothing is bothering him or he is not afraid but wakes up every night having almost an anxiety attack over not sleeping.  Now a few nights of this was bad enough but it's been 3 weeks and I have not been a pleasant person at all.  We have tried everything to relax him and get him to sleep.  Anyway, our Dr is away this week and he is going next week.  

Congrats to everyone who had a great week and hugs to those who are struggling.  Sandi, can I come in your suitcase pleeeeeeeeeease


----------



## ski_mom

sjms71 said:


> Hey guys back from weigh in down .6.  Was hoping for more but at this stage of the game anything closer to goal is fine with me 3.6 to go .  I have had a tough week, probably not eating enough points than over points.  Not sure if I mentioned but DS 11 all of a sudden is not sleeping for the last 3 weeks.  Now this is my kid that from birth went to bed easily, never came in our room or had night fears.  He swears nothing is bothering him or he is not afraid but wakes up every night having almost an anxiety attack over not sleeping.  Now a few nights of this was bad enough but it's been 3 weeks and I have not been a pleasant person at all.  We have tried everything to relax him and get him to sleep.  Anyway, our Dr is away this week and he is going next week.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who had a great week and hugs to those who are struggling.  Sandi, can I come in your suitcase pleeeeeeeeeease




We had a similar thing with our oldest DD when she was 12.  It was at the start of our school year and I think part of her problem is that she's a night owl.  She was used to staying up later during the summer and then when school started back up and she had to start going to bed earlier again, it was difficult for her to adjust.  

I don't know if this could have anything to do with your son's sleeping or not, but just thought I'd throw it out there.  We eventually let her stay up later again and within a short period of her having to get up early for school she was able to start falling asleep within a reasonable amount of time earlier in at night.

Good luck.  I know it's hard on both the child and the parent.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Hey guys back from weigh in down .6.  Was hoping for more but at this stage of the game anything closer to goal is fine with me 3.6 to go .  I have had a tough week, probably not eating enough points than over points.  Not sure if I mentioned but DS 11 all of a sudden is not sleeping for the last 3 weeks.  Now this is my kid that from birth went to bed easily, never came in our room or had night fears.  He swears nothing is bothering him or he is not afraid but wakes up every night having almost an anxiety attack over not sleeping.  Now a few nights of this was bad enough but it's been 3 weeks and I have not been a pleasant person at all.  We have tried everything to relax him and get him to sleep.  Anyway, our Dr is away this week and he is going next week.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who had a great week and hugs to those who are struggling.  Sandi, can I come in your suitcase pleeeeeeeeeease



Hey Stephanie, it's going in the right direction!  And, with the stress you're under, .6 is huge.   One of my nephews had a similar sleep problem and their doctor recommended melatonin.  It's generally available at pharmacies and has had no side effects.  It was a huge help to my sister's family.  He would wake up and then not be able to fall back to sleep until really late and then would want to sleep in once he finally did fall asleep.  Totally disrupted his rhythm.  There is lots about the use of melatonin with kids on the internet.  Like you, I'd want a docs recommendation, but that might help.

P.S.  I'd love to pack you in my bag.  I think we'd have fun.


----------



## sjms71

ski_mom said:


> We had a similar thing with our oldest DD when she was 12.  It was at the start of our school year and I think part of her problem is that she's a night owl.  She was used to staying up later during the summer and then when school started back up and she had to start going to bed earlier again, it was difficult for her to adjust.
> 
> I don't know if this could have anything to do with your son's sleeping or not, but just thought I'd throw it out there.  We eventually let her stay up later again and within a short period of her having to get up early for school she was able to start falling asleep within a reasonable amount of time earlier in at night.
> 
> Good luck.  I know it's hard on both the child and the parent.





Sandi said:


> Hey Stephanie, it's going in the right direction!  And, with the stress you're under, .6 is huge.   One of my nephews had a similar sleep problem and their doctor recommended melatonin.  It's generally available at pharmacies and has had no side effects.  It was a huge help to my sister's family.  He would wake up and then not be able to fall back to sleep until really late and then would want to sleep in once he finally did fall asleep.  Totally disrupted his rhythm.  There is lots about the use of melatonin with kids on the internet.  Like you, I'd want a docs recommendation, but that might help.
> 
> P.S.  I'd love to pack you in my bag.  I think we'd have fun.



Thanks to both of you.  I think starting Middle School has been a big adjustment but, come on already.  He's been in school for 4 weeks now.  He is keeping up with all his work and his grades are great so far.  I think if this was my daughter, who has given us problems on and off with sleep since birth, it would be easier to accept but DS just seemed to decide one day that I am not sleeping!!  

Sandi, thank you for the melatonin suggestion.  I have had that suggestion from nearly everyone I've spoken to.  I have done a lot of reading and bought it last weekend.  I gave him half a pill the first two nights and he fell asleep great, but was up 3 hours later.  So, the rest of the week I gave him the entire 5mg tablet and he went to bed ok but still waking up.  I was hesitant to give it to him without talking to the dr first to begin with so don't want to give him any higher dose.  Oh well, who said being a parent was easy.


----------



## NC State

Reward for the month.  
I use to wear 16W clothes and I can't wear any of my shorts anymore now with my 26.6 lost.  I have 42 days until my Disney trip, so off to the consigment store to pick up a few pieces cheap.  I got two new Talbot shorts size 12!  Granted Talbot's run big but just the thought of buying size 12 was a kicker but they were $8 a piece!  All the other things I got were size 14.


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> Reward for the month.
> I use to wear 16W clothes and I can't wear any of my shorts anymore now with my 26.6 lost.  I have 42 days until my Disney trip, so off to the consigment store to pick up a few pieces cheap.  I got two new Talbot shorts size 12!  Granted Talbot's run big but just the thought of buying size 12 was a kicker but they were $8 a piece!  All the other things I got were size 14.



Congratulations Stephanie.  I'm sure you felt great being able to buy size 12 and I know you look great in them.  Before you go on your trip in 42 days, you'll probably need a smaller size.  Woo, hoo for you!


----------



## NC State

Sandi your ticker says "one day to go"...I would not be able to sleep tonight!
-Stephanie


----------



## sjms71

*Sandi,*

Have a magical time .  Hope you can check in with us.


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> Sandi your ticker says "one day to go"...I would not be able to sleep tonight!
> -Stephanie



I woke up every couple of hours and was out of bed for good by 6:00; just like a work day.  We leave for the airport in 20 minutes.  Yea!



sjms71 said:


> *Sandi,*
> 
> Have a magical time .  Hope you can check in with us.



Thanks!  I'll try to check in with you for support and to be supportive.  I appreciate your good wishes.  Soon enough it'll be your family.


----------



## NC State

I found a new fruit, well new to me.  Went to Sam's today and purchased a "lemon drop melon".  It's so good!


----------



## acf_1991

I finally joined weight watchers. After much debate within myself I've decided to take the advice of a couple of fellow DISers and joined weight watchers online. They had a promotion going on for a while and I decided to go ahead and take a risk. I'm very excited and looking forward to my hopefully positive end result. Since day 1 for me just ended I think i did fairly well, I realized a small bag of hot cheetos is 9 points! :O I am hypothyroid so needless to say I am very desperate to lose the weight I have gained due to both hypothyroid and carelessness. I would really appreciate It if someone took me under there wing and showed me the ropes of a successful weight watcher. I go through times where i am very hopeful and times where I feel I will never lose the weight.
My main goal is to go from 165lbs to 115-125lbs by July 29th 2012 for our first WDW TRIP! 

So far i have only two questions, how would I calculate a food that does have nutrition info? I have tortillas that are store,bought and the packaging doesn't give,any information and when i try to find it on the ww website I get a lot of different options with different points. How do i know which one Is correct? 
And also, on the ww website, if a recipe serves 4, and the points value is 4 does that mean each serving is worth 4 points or the recipe in its entirety?
I know these questions are a bit silly but I'm trying very hard. Thank you for those who read this, good luck to you all!


----------



## cepmom

just back from my WI and I am down 2.4 this week. I am happy to have lost the .4 gain from last week and an additional 2 lbs. So in 4 weeks, I am down 6.2 lbs total.

 I have to weigh in for work by the 25th of each month, so I had set a goal for myself to try my best to get back to my Lifetime window(2 lbs above my goal weight) by the 25th of August. I have 2.8 to get there and 2 weeks to get it done. Not sure if it will happen, but I'm going to try my hardest to make it as close as I can. Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## cepmom

acf_1991 said:


> I finally joined weight watchers. After much debate within myself I've decided to take the advice of a couple of fellow DISers and joined weight watchers online. They had a promotion going on for a while and I decided to go ahead and take a risk. I'm very excited and looking forward to my hopefully positive end result. Since day 1 for me just ended I think i did fairly well, I realized a small bag of hot cheetos is 9 points! :O I am hypothyroid so needless to say I am very desperate to lose the weight I have gained due to both hypothyroid and carelessness. I would really appreciate It if someone took me under there wing and showed me the ropes of a successful weight watcher. I go through times where i am very hopeful and times where I feel I will never lose the weight.
> My main goal is to go from 165lbs to 115-125lbs by July 29th 2012 for our first WDW TRIP!
> 
> So far i have only two questions, how would I calculate a food that does have nutrition info? I have tortillas that are store,bought and the packaging doesn't give,any information and when i try to find it on the ww website I get a lot of different options with different points. How do i know which one Is correct?
> And also, on the ww website, if a recipe serves 4, and the points value is 4 does that mean each serving is worth 4 points or the recipe in its entirety?
> I know these questions are a bit silly but I'm trying very hard. Thank you for those who read this, good luck to you all!



welcome and good for you for taking the steps to become healthier! I think your feelings are completley normal! One day at a time and you will get there.

As for the tortillas, I don't know how they are being sold without nutritional info...I thought it was a regulation that all foods have nutritional info on them Personally, I would not use them if I couldn't figure out the Points Plus values of them. Can you try another tortilla brand?

For the recipes, the Points Plus values listed will be per serving, not the whole recipe. One other thing I want to suggest....figure the PPV of things _before _you eat them...too often I've eaten first, then figured and was shocked to say the least when I found that the PPV were way higher than I thought they would be 

No questions are silly! don't feel like you can't ask any question here. You're new to this, so ask away!


----------



## sjms71

acf_1991 said:


> I finally joined weight watchers. After much debate within myself I've decided to take the advice of a couple of fellow DISers and joined weight watchers online. They had a promotion going on for a while and I decided to go ahead and take a risk. I'm very excited and looking forward to my hopefully positive end result. Since day 1 for me just ended I think i did fairly well, I realized a small bag of hot cheetos is 9 points! :O I am hypothyroid so needless to say I am very desperate to lose the weight I have gained due to both hypothyroid and carelessness. I would really appreciate It if someone took me under there wing and showed me the ropes of a successful weight watcher. I go through times where i am very hopeful and times where I feel I will never lose the weight.
> My main goal is to go from 165lbs to 115-125lbs by July 29th 2012 for our first WDW TRIP!
> 
> So far i have only two questions, how would I calculate a food that does have nutrition info? I have tortillas that are store,bought and the packaging doesn't give,any information and when i try to find it on the ww website I get a lot of different options with different points. How do i know which one Is correct?
> And also, on the ww website, if a recipe serves 4, and the points value is 4 does that mean each serving is worth 4 points or the recipe in its entirety?
> I know these questions are a bit silly but I'm trying very hard. Thank you for those who read this, good luck to you all!



WELCOME 



cepmom said:


> just back from my WI and I am down 2.4 this week. I am happy to have lost the .4 gain from last week and an additional 2 lbs. So in 4 weeks, I am down 6.2 lbs total.
> 
> I have to weigh in for work by the 25th of each month, so I had set a goal for myself to try my best to get back to my Lifetime window(2 lbs above my goal weight) by the 25th of August. I have 2.8 to get there and 2 weeks to get it done. Not sure if it will happen, but I'm going to try my hardest to make it as close as I can. Hope everyone is having a good week!



Great Job!  Good luck on trying to reach your next goal.


----------



## sjms71

yes that sums up my weekend.  I have totally been eating everything since last Friday.  I haven't workout in 3 days too.  I am trying to pull myself out of this funk but i just am exhausted.  I don't even want to see the scale .  Hope everyone had a better weekend.


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> yes that sums up my weekend.  I have totally been eating everything since last Friday.  I haven't workout in 3 days too.  I am trying to pull myself out of this funk but i just am exhausted.  I don't even want to see the scale .  Hope everyone had a better weekend.



hang in there Stephanie! You can't change what happened the past few days, but you can change today. Make today the day you stick to it!

One thing that helped me get back into a routine is to work out after dinner. I didn't plan it that way but instead of walking in the morning, DH said he'd walk with  me at night after work. A nice result of that was that I was no longer eating mindlessly after dinner and into the night. I believe it really helped me get back on track with sticking to my daily target. 

Maybe switch things around a bit...do you have  a time of day where your eating gets out of control? If so, maybe plan to take a walk or get on the treadmill or something just to get yourself away from the food until that habit is broken. Hope things are better for you today!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Mmmm, chips and taco dip this weekend...that is about all I can say about that...


----------



## robinb

Good morning everyone (it's still barely morning here in Wisconsin)!

I finally weighed myself last week and !  Denial ain't just a river in Egypt .  I am up 6 lbs from May when my personal/family troubles all began.  I FINALLY buckled down and tracked for 6 out of 7 days last week .  I went over 31 points on my weekly points, but at least I tracked and I will probably be up on Wednesday when I weigh in again.  But at least I tracked!  

I am back to Chicago today or tomorrow for a couple of Cubs games and to see my mom who is still in rehab.  My sister, who lives a mile away, has done NOTHING to make my mom's house more livable so it's all up to me to drive 160 miles to do it .  Oh joy. 

Anyway ... I seem to do OK until dinnertime and then I lose it.  I think I might try to add a nice protein snack into the middle of my afternoon and to eat dinner earlier.

I'm now going to try to page back to see how everyone else is doing.  I am sorry I have been away for so long ... I just wasn't up to facing all of you when I was doing so poorly.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Robin!  Good to see you back here!!  With everything going on to only gain 6 pounds??  I would totally see that as success!!


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> hang in there Stephanie! You can't change what happened the past few days, but you can change today. Make today the day you stick to it!
> 
> One thing that helped me get back into a routine is to work out after dinner. I didn't plan it that way but instead of walking in the morning, DH said he'd walk with  me at night after work. A nice result of that was that I was no longer eating mindlessly after dinner and into the night. I believe it really helped me get back on track with sticking to my daily target.
> 
> Maybe switch things around a bit...do you have  a time of day where your eating gets out of control? If so, maybe plan to take a walk or get on the treadmill or something just to get yourself away from the food until that habit is broken. Hope things are better for you today!



Thank you for the encouraging words.  I have been on track and doing well for so long, I just had a moment of eating everything.  I am back on track but the scale was NOT pretty .  I am so mad at myself I am so close to goal and now have pushed myself back further over a stupid weak moment.



BabyTigger99 said:


> Mmmm, chips and taco dip this weekend...that is about all I can say about that...



Hope you're back on track .



robinb said:


> Good morning everyone (it's still barely morning here in Wisconsin)!
> 
> I finally weighed myself last week and !  Denial ain't just a river in Egypt .  I am up 6 lbs from May when my personal/family troubles all began.  I FINALLY buckled down and tracked for 6 out of 7 days last week .  I went over 31 points on my weekly points, but at least I tracked and I will probably be up on Wednesday when I weigh in again.  But at least I tracked!
> 
> I am back to Chicago today or tomorrow for a couple of Cubs games and to see my mom who is still in rehab.  My sister, who lives a mile away, has done NOTHING to make my mom's house more livable so it's all up to me to drive 160 miles to do it .  Oh joy.
> 
> Anyway ... I seem to do OK until dinnertime and then I lose it.  I think I might try to add a nice protein snack into the middle of my afternoon and to eat dinner earlier.
> 
> I'm now going to try to page back to see how everyone else is doing.  I am sorry I have been away for so long ... I just wasn't up to facing all of you when I was doing so poorly.




Robin, glad to see you back!  Good luck getting back on track, take it one day at a time.


----------



## acf_1991

cepmom said:


> welcome and good for you for taking the steps to become healthier! I think your feelings are completley normal! One day at a time and you will get there.
> 
> As for the tortillas, I don't know how they are being sold without nutritional info...I thought it was a regulation that all foods have nutritional info on them Personally, I would not use them if I couldn't figure out the Points Plus values of them. Can you try another tortilla brand?
> 
> For the recipes, the Points Plus values listed will be per serving, not the whole recipe. One other thing I want to suggest....figure the PPV of things _before _you eat them...too often I've eaten first, then figured and was shocked to say the least when I found that the PPV were way higher than I thought they would be
> 
> No questions are silly! don't feel like you can't ask any question here. You're new to this, so ask away!



Thank you for making me feel so welcome  day one went well, day 2 was horrible. I went out to eat fast food and the day just plumetted from there.  counting points and tracking what I eat is harder than I thought. Any tips? I really want to lose all this weight. 




sjms71 said:


> WELCOME
> 
> 
> 
> Great Job!  Good luck on trying to reach your next goal.


Thank you!


----------



## acf_1991

I also have another question, since I am doing ww online my weigh ins are at home. I plan on weighing in every sunday, Is there a specific time i should be weighing in to get the most accurate results? morning? afternoon? Night?


----------



## cepmom

acf_1991 said:


> Thank you for making me feel so welcome  day one went well, day 2 was horrible. I went out to eat fast food and the day just plumetted from there.  counting points and tracking what I eat is harder than I thought. Any tips? I really want to lose all this weight.





acf_1991 said:


> I also have another question, since I am doing ww online my weigh ins are at home. I plan on weighing in every sunday, Is there a specific time i should be weighing in to get the most accurate results? morning? afternoon? Night?



It's a lot of new information, so dont' be too hard on yourself. It will get easier, I promise! Persistance, not perfection 

I find I do better if I track the points (to my best ability) even if I go overboard. And don't forget, in addition to your daily points target, you also have the 49 weekly points to use as well.

For weighing in, try to weigh at the same day and time of day each week, whether that is in the morning, afternoon or evening. Weight can fluctuate throughout the day but if you are weighing the same time of day each week, it will get you a consistant read on the changes in your weight from week to week. I personally weigh only in the morning.


----------



## stitch1986

howdy everyone!! been a while since i posted on here and weighted in yesterday and gained .2 but kinda slacked off but now back in the grind  and got 22 lbs to be under 200 which is my goal to be around by nov  well hope everyone has a good week


----------



## BabyTigger99

Weigh in was yesterday, it was crazy busy at work and home, so I didn't get to post, but I am down another 1.4 pounds!  Probably not going to make my goal of getting 40 pounds by next weigh in, but I am okay with that!  Every pound is another pound gone for good!!


----------



## diskids2

Hi all...thought I would check in.  So last week was my 6 month weigh-in...not very good timing since I just returned from 10 days in Montreal!  I was very happy with a loss of .8.  I guess it paid off to make choices between appetizers and dessert and using the hotel's gym every morning, plus all the walking!!!!!!!  I have a pedometer...the one from WW and one day we walked almost 10 miles and I had 19 points!  YIKES!

Anyway, I am almost half way to my goal.  Total loss right now is 88 pounds.  By next summer I want to be at goal, I'll be 50 July 2nd and we are celebrating with a two week trip to WDW!  First 5 nights, just DH and I and then next 9 nights (5 more WDW and 4 at Universal) with my DD and DS (ages 21, and 17).  I am so looking forward to it.  DD and DS are having mixed feelings between having the house to themselves for six days and missing WDW for six days, lol!  

Even though this will be our 8th trip as a family we are still so excited!

Have a good week everyone!

P.S.  If you like coffee flavored ice cream try the WW Giant Latte bar...only 2 points and sometimes I push it off the stick into a bowl and add different fruits.  I feel like I am having a sundae!


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

I am greatful my doctor and mother gave the okay to join weight watchers so wish me luck the goal is to go from 144 to 115


----------



## NC State

Well, I ate more fruits and raw vegetables this week.  I lost 2.8 lb this week, which brings me to a grand total of 29.4 lbs!  I'm half way to my goal and I feel so good about it!


----------



## sjms71

stitch1986 said:


> howdy everyone!! been a while since i posted on here and weighted in yesterday and gained .2 but kinda slacked off but now back in the grind  and got 22 lbs to be under 200 which is my goal to be around by nov  well hope everyone has a good week



Not a bad gain, good luck  reaching your next goal.



BabyTigger99 said:


> Weigh in was yesterday, it was crazy busy at work and home, so I didn't get to post, but I am down another 1.4 pounds!  Probably not going to make my goal of getting 40 pounds by next weigh in, but I am okay with that!  Every pound is another pound gone for good!!



Way to go and great attitude!



diskids2 said:


> Hi all...thought I would check in.  So last week was my 6 month weigh-in...not very good timing since I just returned from 10 days in Montreal!  I was very happy with a loss of .8.  I guess it paid off to make choices between appetizers and dessert and using the hotel's gym every morning, plus all the walking!!!!!!!  I have a pedometer...the one from WW and one day we walked almost 10 miles and I had 19 points!  YIKES!
> 
> Anyway, I am almost half way to my goal.  Total loss right now is 88 pounds.  By next summer I want to be at goal, I'll be 50 July 2nd and we are celebrating with a two week trip to WDW!  First 5 nights, just DH and I and then next 9 nights (5 more WDW and 4 at Universal) with my DD and DS (ages 21, and 17).  I am so looking forward to it.  DD and DS are having mixed feelings between having the house to themselves for six days and missing WDW for six days, lol!
> 
> Even though this will be our 8th trip as a family we are still so excited!
> 
> Have a good week everyone!
> 
> P.S.  If you like coffee flavored ice cream try the WW Giant Latte bar...only 2 points and sometimes I push it off the stick into a bowl and add different fruits.  I feel like I am having a sundae!


Wow 88 lbs is very impressive,  keep it up, you can do it.




tinkerbellandeeyor said:


> I am greatful my doctor and mother gave the okay to join weight watchers so wish me luck the goal is to go from 144 to 115



good luck



NC State said:


> Well, I ate more fruits and raw vegetables this week.  I lost 2.8 lb this week, which brings be to a grand total of 29.4 lbs!  I'm half way to my goal and I feel so good about it!




You should feel good Stephanie, great job! As they say "if you kind of do it, it kind of works.  If you really do it, it really works!"


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

please tell me weight watchers is not like AA


----------



## mrzrich

Down 0.8 at WI tonight


----------



## stitch1986

so i like seeing transformation process photos so here are mine
http://s412.photobucket.com/albums/pp210/nsweetie785/weight loss/


----------



## cepmom

diskids2 said:


> Hi all...thought I would check in.  So last week was my 6 month weigh-in...not very good timing since I just returned from 10 days in Montreal!  I was very happy with a loss of .8.  I guess it paid off to make choices between appetizers and dessert and using the hotel's gym every morning, plus all the walking!!!!!!!  I have a pedometer...the one from WW and one day we walked almost 10 miles and I had 19 points!  YIKES!
> 
> Anyway, I am almost half way to my goal.  Total loss right now is 88 pounds.  By next summer I want to be at goal, I'll be 50 July 2nd and we are celebrating with a two week trip to WDW!  First 5 nights, just DH and I and then next 9 nights (5 more WDW and 4 at Universal) with my DD and DS (ages 21, and 17).  I am so looking forward to it.  DD and DS are having mixed feelings between having the house to themselves for six days and missing WDW for six days, lol!
> 
> Even though this will be our 8th trip as a family we are still so excited!
> 
> Have a good week everyone!
> 
> P.S.  If you like coffee flavored ice cream try the WW Giant Latte bar...only 2 points and sometimes I push it off the stick into a bowl and add different fruits.  I feel like I am having a sundae!


nice job!! I am always envious of those that lose after a vaction!! I love those latte bars too...so yummy!


tinkerbellandeeyor said:


> I am greatful my doctor and mother gave the okay to join weight watchers so wish me luck the goal is to go from 144 to 115


welcome!


NC State said:


> Well, I ate more fruits and raw vegetables this week.  I lost 2.8 lb this week, which brings me to a grand total of 29.4 lbs!  I'm half way to my goal and I feel so good about it!


wow! great loss!


mrzrich said:


> Down 0.8 at WI tonight


awesome Toni-Ann!


stitch1986 said:


> so i like seeing transformation process photos so here are mine
> http://s412.photobucket.com/albums/pp210/nsweetie785/weight loss/



I love looking at transformation photos too...thanks for sharing!!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Down 0.8 at WI tonight



Great Job Toni-Ann


----------



## sjms71

Back from weigh in and managed to be down .4 .  After last weekends binge eating I am shocked I am not up.  Hope all other Thursday WI's are good. 

Sandi Hope you are having a great time.  Can't wait to hear all about your trip.  

Jess We haven't heard from you in a while so hope you are hanging in too!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I can always count on you, Stephanie, to miss me when I'm gone!  

We went to my mother's in Nova Scotia for a week and just got back yesterday afternoon.  Havent faced the music yet.  Maybe I'll get on my home scale tomorrow.  I'm back on track at the moment today anyway which is a good thing.  My meals for the week are all planned out and I just got back from the grocery store so I have no excuses!

We had connecting flights to Ottawa both ways this time so I spent a lot of time in airports during our two travel days.  Those toilets that flush automatically stress me out!


----------



## cepmom

hey guys....quick question! I am meeting friends tonight for Thai food and I have no idea what to order that is WW freindly! I never go for Thai food and don't even really know what to expect. Anyone have any good suggestions? I am not fussy about food for the most part but I do want to make the best WW choice possible. Help!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cepmom said:


> hey guys....quick question! I am meeting friends tonight for Thai food and I have no idea what to order that is WW freindly! I never go for Thai food and don't even really know what to expect. Anyone have any good suggestions? I am not fussy about food for the most part but I do want to make the best WW choice possible. Help!



I've never eaten Thai food but wont the restaurant have a website with the menu and the nutritional information?  You could try that.  Let us know how you make out.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I can always count on you, Stephanie, to miss me when I'm gone!
> 
> We went to my mother's in Nova Scotia for a week and just got back yesterday afternoon.  Havent faced the music yet.  Maybe I'll get on my home scale tomorrow.  I'm back on track at the moment today anyway which is a good thing.  My meals for the week are all planned out and I just got back from the grocery store so I have no excuses!
> 
> We had connecting flights to Ottawa both ways this time so I spent a lot of time in airports during our two travel days.  Those toilets that flush automatically stress me out!



After I posted, I said to myself Oh wait I think she was away to her mom's.  I am sure the scale won't be bad and I have no doubts you'll stay on track!


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I've never eaten Thai food but wont the restaurant have a website with the menu and the nutritional information?  You could try that.  Let us know how you make out.



website, yes; nutritional info, no. one good thing....the woman that chose this particular restaurant is a WW'er and just became a Lifetime member, so I am depending on her to help me choose the right stuff! I always like to have some sort of idea before going in though too.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Back from weigh in and managed to be down .4 .  After last weekends binge eating I am shocked I am not up.  Hope all other Thursday WI's are good.
> 
> Sandi Hope you are having a great time.  Can't wait to hear all about your trip.
> 
> Jess We haven't heard from you in a while so hope you are hanging in too!!



OMG Stephanie, after reading some of your posts, I was afraid you'd have a gain.  You worry too much.  Good job.

WDW is wonderful, but I'm totally not tracking and am eating too much.  The good thing is that we're getting lots of exercise.  So far, we've done both waterparks and are heading back to Typhoon Lagoon tomorrow.  I've also managed to run a couple of mornings (which seems redundant with all the walking we've been doing).  



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I can always count on you, Stephanie, to miss me when I'm gone!
> 
> We went to my mother's in Nova Scotia for a week and just got back yesterday afternoon.  Havent faced the music yet.  Maybe I'll get on my home scale tomorrow.  I'm back on track at the moment today anyway which is a good thing.  My meals for the week are all planned out and I just got back from the grocery store so I have no excuses!
> 
> We had connecting flights to Ottawa both ways this time so I spent a lot of time in airports during our two travel days.  Those toilets that flush automatically stress me out!



Those toilets are all over WDW!  They go off when they shouldn't and I hate that.  So, I feel your pain Jessie.



cepmom said:


> website, yes; nutritional info, no. one good thing....the woman that chose this particular restaurant is a WW'er and just became a Lifetime member, so I am depending on her to help me choose the right stuff! I always like to have some sort of idea before going in though too.



There are a few Thai dishes that automatically pop up when you enter them on the website.  Otherwise, you can ask the restaurant about the ingredients and do a fairly decent job estimating.  I love Thai.


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

what happens when u go over your points bottom line I had a bad day food choice wise


----------



## Coach Rick

Ok, I just started WW's two weeks ago, first week I lost 5.4 pounds, second week, not so good, just down .6. I am panic'ed just a bit. I leave for WDW Tuesday, and the Dream next Sunday. While I feel fairly confident, emphasis on "FAIRLY" because I can track on my phone, but on the ship I will have no way to track...I so don't want to do what little progress I have made, but I don't want to be so concerned that I can't enjoy the cruise. I know with the wealth of knowledge here somebody will come along and settle me down.


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> Back from weigh in and managed to be down .4 .  After last weekends binge eating I am shocked I am not up.  Hope all other Thursday WI's are good.


nice!!! I am so glad you  had a loss this week!! Back on track


CdnBuzzFan said:


> I can always count on you, Stephanie, to miss me when I'm gone!
> 
> We went to my mother's in Nova Scotia for a week and just got back yesterday afternoon.  Havent faced the music yet.  Maybe I'll get on my home scale tomorrow.  I'm back on track at the moment today anyway which is a good thing.  My meals for the week are all planned out and I just got back from the grocery store so I have no excuses!
> 
> We had connecting flights to Ottawa both ways this time so I spent a lot of time in airports during our two travel days.  Those toilets that flush automatically stress me out!


hope you had a nice vacation and good luck with your WI!


Sandi said:


> OMG Stephanie, after reading some of your posts, I was afraid you'd have a gain.  You worry too much.  Good job.
> 
> WDW is wonderful, but I'm totally not tracking and am eating too much.  The good thing is that we're getting lots of exercise.  So far, we've done both waterparks and are heading back to Typhoon Lagoon tomorrow.  I've also managed to run a couple of mornings (which seems redundant with all the walking we've been doing).
> 
> 
> There are a few Thai dishes that automatically pop up when you enter them on the website.  Otherwise, you can ask the restaurant about the ingredients and do a fairly decent job estimating.  I love Thai.




SOunds like you are having an awesome trip! I ended up ordering a grilled shrimp with vegetables in a garlic sauce with brown rice on the side. No idea how many points but I think I am okay. It was so good!


tinkerbellandeeyor said:


> what happens when u go over your points bottom line I had a bad day food choice wise


We all have those days....basically you just add up all yourpoints, if you go over your daily points, deduct the extra pioints from your weekly extra points and start again tomorrow. I hope today is a better day for you!


Coach Rick said:


> Ok, I just started WW's two weeks ago, first week I lost 5.4 pounds, second week, not so good, just down .6. I am panic'ed just a bit. I leave for WDW Tuesday, and the Dream next Sunday. While I feel fairly confident, emphasis on "FAIRLY" because I can track on my phone, but on the ship I will have no way to track...I so don't want to do what little progress I have made, but I don't want to be so concerned that I can't enjoy the cruise. I know with the wealth of knowledge here somebody will come along and settle me down.



even though your second WI ws "only" .6, you are down 6 lbs in 2 weeks; an average of 3 lbs per week which is really good Going on vacation is always a little harder because you aren't preparing any of the food yourself, but you just have to do the best you can in making choices and estimating points values. The nice thing about a Disney trip is all the walking you do...it will really help to offset the eating out. Use the stairs on the ship whenever you can, walk deck 4, use the gym in the morning etc. On the buffets, take a walk through the whole line first to see what is available, then go back and make your choices. Eat enough to be satisfied, not stuffed. Good luck and have a great time!


----------



## sjms71

Honestly, wasn't expecting a loss this week.  As of Monday I was 6lbs up!  I know some of that was water weight but didn't think I could recover from that.


----------



## sjms71

tinkerbellandeeyor said:


> what happens when u go over your points bottom line I had a bad day food choice wise



Well if I go over all my daily and my weekly points.  I just wipe the slate clean and start fresh, do my best to move on and make healthy choices and drink a lot of water to flush my system out.  Good luck, I had one of the worse weekends I've ever had since joining and I recovered .



Coach Rick said:


> Ok, I just started WW's two weeks ago, first week I lost 5.4 pounds, second week, not so good, just down .6. I am panic'ed just a bit. I leave for WDW Tuesday, and the Dream next Sunday. While I feel fairly confident, emphasis on "FAIRLY" because I can track on my phone, but on the ship I will have no way to track...I so don't want to do what little progress I have made, but I don't want to be so concerned that I can't enjoy the cruise. I know with the wealth of knowledge here somebody will come along and settle me down.



Cepmom offers great advise and not sure if there is much I can add.  Pick which meal you don't mind "splurging" the rest go easy.  Try to keep your water up and squeeze in some exercise which should be easy with walking or swimming.  Most of all enjoy yourself.  Going on vacation is a part of life, WW is a lifestyle change.  The important thing is when you hit that " bump in the road" you are able to pick up and get back on the program.


----------



## Coach Rick

Thanks so much for your advice on my cruise. Yeah, they do have many healthier choices now both in the parks and on the ship..My biggest worry is the lack of being able to get to my online tracker. Guess I will just have to do the best I can with the OLD FASHION way...

Biggest thing besides being down 6 is I feel great, more energy than I have had for some time now, and dog gone if my pants don't fit me better! Most likely I will still keep my tshirt on in the pools...don't want to scare the kids now  

I will be sure to come back and visit and let you know how I made out...


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Coach Rick said:


> Ok, I just started WW's two weeks ago, first week I lost 5.4 pounds, second week, not so good, just down .6. I am panic'ed just a bit. I leave for WDW Tuesday, and the Dream next Sunday. While I feel fairly confident, emphasis on "FAIRLY" because I can track on my phone, but on the ship I will have no way to track...I so don't want to do what little progress I have made, but I don't want to be so concerned that I can't enjoy the cruise. I know with the wealth of knowledge here somebody will come along and settle me down.



Hi Rick!  You know, you could always purchase one of Weight Watchers little points clickers.  It's discrete and easy to use.  You dont have to write anything down, just adjust the arrows up or down when you eat something or earn activity points.  You could also bring a couple of trackers that are available at the meetings if you would rather track on paper.  Congratulations on those 10 pounds gone!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

So...I faced the music today and I'm up about 5 pounds on my scale.  I'm still on track and sticking to my points so we'll see how things look on Wednesday for my weigh in.  I should probably confess that while I am up those 5 lbs, I enjoyed every bite!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Those toilets are all over WDW!  They go off when they shouldn't and I hate that.  So, I feel your pain Jessie.



I just knew I wasn't alone on this!


----------



## Twingle

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So...I faced the music today and I'm up about 5 pounds on my scale.  I'm still on track and sticking to my points so we'll see how things look on Wednesday for my weigh in.  I should probably confess that while I am up those 5 lbs, I enjoyed every bite!



Good for you!  While I know that the gain can mess with your head, I'm so glad that you enjoyed yourself while eating the food, that it wasn't for comfort, or stress, or bordom.

I've managed to maintain this summer, no real losses or gains.  I love having the kids home for summer break, but holy moses it messes with the daily schedule.  I'm looking forward to them going back on the 24th, if nothing else, so I can get back into the swing of things!

Hope everyone is having a great day and a fantastic weekend!


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

I basically stopped eating I used to pig out know I barley eat at all now am i in danger of developing a eating disorder had one back in high school thinking of quieting before that happens


----------



## Coach Rick

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hi Rick!  You know, you could always purchase one of Weight Watchers little points clickers.  It's discrete and easy to use.  You dont have to write anything down, just adjust the arrows up or down when you eat something or earn activity points.  You could also bring a couple of trackers that are available at the meetings if you would rather track on paper.  Congratulations on those 10 pounds gone!



Yep, I have a calculator on my smart phone, and I can shut off the transmitters and it still works, in other words, doesn't require to log into the ww server. So that will work just fine and I will put everything into a spreadsheet. Can you tell I really want this weight loss to stick this time? 

My sister is on the cruise with us, and she is a certified cross fit trainer now, and big into the paleo diet program, which she has said is very similar to ww2, so I am sure she will help keep me on the straight and narrow...

Now, I wonder how many points plus a Bahama Mama is...


----------



## sjms71

Coach Rick said:


> My sister is on the cruise with us, and she is a certified cross fit trainer now, and big into the paleo diet program, which she has said is very similar to ww2, so I am sure she will help keep me on the straight and narrow...
> 
> Now, I wonder how many points plus a Bahama Mama is...



sounds like your sis will be able to keep you on track.   As for Bahamas Mama about 6-7 p+ .


----------



## cepmom

just back from WI and I am down 2.2 this week I had a somewhat challenging week as I went out to dinner twice, had cake for DD on Wednesday and had her birthday party with friends yesterday with pizza, more cake and loads of chips etc. I did have some of her cake on Wednesday but tried my best to estimate points for that, I declined the pizza yesterday(really a huge victory for me since I loooove pizza) and I declined her cake yesterday since it was store bought and not particularly wonderful. 

Although I do have to admit, I had a quick taste of the frosting as I was putting the cover back on it, then decided I was going to have a *small* piece, but the cover was stuck on and I had to struggle to get it back off. After a few seconds of struggling to remove the cover, I had the sense to walk away from it and put it in the fridge in the basement for the night thank God for the stuck cover or it may have gotten ugly

Just in the past week I have really started to feel better. My accident in April really knocked me on my butt not only physically but emotionally as well. It sure feels good to feel back in control of myself for a change

So now I have .6 to go to meet my mini goal of losing 2.8 by next Sunday...wish me luck!


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> just back from WI and I am down 2.2 this week I had a somewhat challenging week as I went out to dinner twice, had cake for DD on Wednesday and had her birthday party with friends yesterday with pizza, more cake and loads of chips etc. I did have some of her cake on Wednesday but tried my best to estimate points for that, I declined the pizza yesterday(really a huge victory for me since I loooove pizza) and I declined her cake yesterday since it was store bought and not particularly wonderful.
> 
> Although I do have to admit, I had a quick taste of the frosting as I was putting the cover back on it, then decided I was going to have a *small* piece, but the cover was stuck on and I had to struggle to get it back off. After a few seconds of struggling to remove the cover, I had the sense to walk away from it and put it in the fridge in the basement for the night thank God for the stuck cover or it may have gotten ugly
> 
> Just in the past week I have really started to feel better. My accident in April really knocked me on my butt not only physically but emotionally as well. It sure feels good to feel back in control of myself for a change
> 
> So now I have .6 to go to meet my mini goal of losing 2.8 by next Sunday...wish me luck!



Great job  you really hit a lot of obstacles this week too!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

stitch1986 said:


> so i like seeing transformation process photos so here are mine
> http://s412.photobucket.com/albums/pp210/nsweetie785/weight loss/



I love that you posted your pictures while wearing the same shirt.  It makes it easier to see that amount of difference you've made.  You've done a terrific job so far!


----------



## stitch1986

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I love that you posted your pictures while wearing the same shirt.  It makes it easier to see that amount of difference you've made.  You've done a terrific job so far!



thank you  yea my manager said it is better to use same clothing so that some clothes fit differently 

i also tried for the BL they had a open casting call and i got a call back but he just wanted to tell me i would of been in but I didnt weight heavy enough and then he wanted to know my wt loss and he was so down to earth  but kinda excited and took it as a compliment lol 

so how was everyone's weekend?


----------



## acf_1991

Okay so I had my first official weigh in.. im proud to say I lost 3lbs  :woohoo I as very nervous because since this Is my first time ever doing ww, I didn't think i was doing so good with tracking points and such and I wasn't eating healthy the whole time. (i ate out twice)  but now that I see that I really can do it im even MORE motivated. This week im going to focus on eating breakfast every morning because that's something I don't do, and talk a walk for at least 30mins a day.  thank you for all of everyones support and advice so far!


----------



## NC State

I had a bad weekend...I ate non stop...so glad to be back at work!


----------



## sjms71

acf_1991 said:


> Okay so I had my first official weigh in.. im proud to say I lost 3lbs  :woohoo I as very nervous because since this Is my first time ever doing ww, I didn't think i was doing so good with tracking points and such and I wasn't eating healthy the whole time. (i ate out twice)  but now that I see that I really can do it im even MORE motivated. This week im going to focus on eating breakfast every morning because that's something I don't do, and talk a walk for at least 30mins a day.  thank you for all of everyones support and advice so far!



Woohoo 3lbs. Is great for your first week.  Breakfast is a MUST!!  I never ate breakfast.  Now on WW it's one of my biggest meals.  I find if I eat a really good breakfast my entire day goes well.  Good luck this week.




NC State said:


> I had a bad weekend...I ate non stop...so glad to be back at work!



 Sorry you had a bad weekend.  It happens to all of us.  Get back on track today, up your water if you can and if you can add a few minutes to your workout too.  Don't beat yourself up over it, you've done so well Steph. .


----------



## cepmom

acf_1991 said:


> Okay so I had my first official weigh in.. im proud to say I lost 3lbs  :woohoo I as very nervous because since this Is my first time ever doing ww, I didn't think i was doing so good with tracking points and such and I wasn't eating healthy the whole time. (i ate out twice)  but now that I see that I really can do it im even MORE motivated. This week im going to focus on eating breakfast every morning because that's something I don't do, and talk a walk for at least 30mins a day.  thank you for all of everyones support and advice so far!


awesome!!! have a good week!


NC State said:


> I had a bad weekend...I ate non stop...so glad to be back at work!



weekends are so hard! Hang in there...hope today is a better day


----------



## sjms71

I had a pretty good weekend, at least much better than my food frenzie last weekend .  My 6 year old niece was here since Wednesday and went back home yesterday, so that kept me very busy.  I managed to also workout everyday so I am REALLY hoping for a good weigh in this week {fingers crossed}.


----------



## Sandi

I'm back from my WDW trip and don't have a countdown ticker anymore.  Boo hoo.    DD16 and I are going to have to do something about that!

I think I'm going to wait to step on the scale at my regular WI at WW on Wednesday.  I think there is a gain in my future, but boy did we have fun playing and eating.  Our TS meals included Le Cellier, Prime Time, Via Napoli, Tokyo Dining, Teppan Edo, and Boma.  All were delish!  I'm proud to say that I only cleaned my plate at Le Cellier (yes, that's the kind of success I'm proud of now -- pitiful, huh).

Well, a ton of work is waiting for me.  Here's to a great week.  I'm jealous of all of you going to WDW and/or cruises in the near future.  If you have extra room in a suitcase, I'd like to go along.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> I'm back from my WDW trip and don't have a countdown ticker anymore.  Boo hoo.    DD16 and I are going to have to do something about that!
> 
> I think I'm going to wait to step on the scale at my regular WI at WW on Wednesday.  I think there is a gain in my future, but boy did we have fun playing and eating.  Our TS meals included Le Cellier, Prime Time, Via Napoli, Tokyo Dining, Teppan Edo, and Boma.  All were delish!  I'm proud to say that I only cleaned my plate at Le Cellier (yes, that's the kind of success I'm proud of now -- pitiful, huh).
> 
> Well, a ton of work is waiting for me.  Here's to a great week.  I'm jealous of all of you going to WDW and/or cruises in the near future.  If you have extra room in a suitcase, I'd like to go along.



Welcome back to the real world.  Sounds like you had a great time.  We love Le Cellier, it's my kids favorite place too.  Question, was the tiki room in soft opening? If so, did you go and how was it?


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Welcome back to the real world.  Sounds like you had a great time.  We love Le Cellier, it's my kids favorite place too.  Question, was the tiki room in soft opening? If so, did you go and how was it?



We expected that the Tiki Room would be in soft opening at least a day or so before today, but we did not find that it was.  We went over there a few times to see if we could sneak in, but it was not to be.  We really thought we would luck out yesterday with it; they were working on last minute touches and the CM we talked with said that he didn't think they'd be doing a soft opening for guests at all.  (Not sure that he was in the know, but . . . )


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> We expected that the Tiki Room would be in soft opening at least a day or so before today, but we did not find that it was.  We went over there a few times to see if we could sneak in, but it was not to be.  We really thought we would luck out yesterday with it; they were working on last minute touches and the CM we talked with said that he didn't think they'd be doing a soft opening for guests at all.  (Not sure that he was in the know, but . . . )



Bummer for you and DD.  I never really liked the under new management tiki room so I hope they changed it a good deal.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> I'm back from my WDW trip and don't have a countdown ticker anymore.  Boo hoo.    DD16 and I are going to have to do something about that!



I HAVE A REASON TO HAVE A COUNTDOWN TICKER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sjms71

cdnbuzzfan said:


> i have a reason to have a countdown ticker!!!!!!!!!



well....................?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> well....................?



2012!  We'll likely go towards the end of summer, probably stay at Pop Century and do the free QS dining.  No water parks this time but I'm hoping to convince DH to do EPCOT.  I'm going to try to get an OOP dinner reservation booked for Ohana.

There aren't too many details to share just yet since we're not actually booked but we're going!!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> 2012!  We'll likely go towards the end of summer, probably stay at Pop Century and do the free QS dining.  No water parks this time but I'm hoping to convince DH to do EPCOT.  I'm going to try to get an OOP dinner reservation booked for Ohana.
> 
> There aren't too many details to share just yet since we're not actually booked but we're going!!



Yay !  Love Ohanas, that is our first meal when we go next month.  epcot is my kids favorite park.  We usually don't do waterparks However, we will do one day in September.  We have one day left on a VERY old pass and since it will be our last September I am using my disney visa points to get tickets for MNSSHP.  Have fun planning, I know you will .  Don't forget a ticker as soon as you book.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Yay !  Love Ohanas, that is our first meal when we go next month.  epcot is my kids favorite park.  We usually don't do waterparks However, we will do one day in September.  We have one day left on a VERY old pass and since it will be our last September I am using my disney visa points to get tickets for MNSSHP.  Have fun planning, I know you will .  Don't forget a ticker as soon as you book.



DH isn't too keen on EPCOT because the first time we went DS was 5 and there wasn't a lot for him to do.  He'll be 10 when we go next year...almost 11.  What's there that your DS enjoys?


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> DH isn't too keen on EPCOT because the first time we went DS was 5 and there wasn't a lot for him to do.  He'll be 10 when we go next year...almost 11.  What's there that your DS enjoys?



Besides the rides, they both love inoventions.  DS favorite is Sum of All thrills.  You get to design your own roller coaster and then you go in a simulator and "ride" what you've designed.  There is also the Great Piggy Bank adventure.  You take a piggy bank around to different stations and play games to do with money to save for an item you pick in the beginning.  There is also Kim possible adventure where you get a cell phone and go to one of the country's and help Kim solve a mystery.  This is just to name a few things both my kids love about Epcot.  I could go on and on about all the neat stuff there.

Here is some info for ya http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/guides/epcot/ep-overview.htm


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Besides the rides, they both love inoventions.  DS favorite is Sum of All thrills.  You get to design your own roller coaster and then you go in a simulator and "ride" what you've designed.  There is also the Great Piggy Bank adventure.  You take a piggy bank around to different stations and play games to do with money to save for an item you pick in the beginning.  There is also Kim possible adventure where you get a cell phone and go to one of the country's and help Kim solve a mystery.  This is just to name a few things both my kids love about Epcot.  I could go on and on about all the neat stuff there.
> 
> Here is some info for ya http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/guides/epcot/ep-overview.htm



Thanks, Steph!  I just checked that out and here are lots of things there that I think he would be interested in.  I think I would like to try test track.  We watched it on youtube -- it doesn't look that scary there.    I'd also like to go to the new caramel bakery at Germany!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Thanks, Steph!  I just checked that out and here are lots of things there that I think he would be interested in.  I think I would like to try test track.  We watched it on youtube -- it doesn't look that scary there.    I'd also like to go to the new caramel bakery at Germany!



one of my new favorite snacks is from the Germany place.  I love the werthers caramel popcorn  yum!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I HAVE A REASON TO HAVE A COUNTDOWN TICKER!!!!!!!!!



Good for you!  Heck, I'd make a ticker to August, 2012 just to have it Jessie.

Like Stephanie's family, we also really enjoy Epcot.  DD16 and I did the Sum of All Thrills 3 or 4 times this trip.  I love going upside down on the coasters we make.  We also really like Mission Space, Test Track, and Soarin'.  All first rate attractions.  We spent a fair amount of time at the aquarium, too.  We love the manatees.  The number one thing about Epcot, though, is the restaurants -- both TS and QS.  We always have park hoppers and will frequently go to Epcot just for lunch or dinner and then go to another park for the attractions.  Your DH has to go to Epcot!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Good for you!  Heck, I'd make a ticker to August, 2012 just to have it Jessie.
> 
> Like Stephanie's family, we also really enjoy Epcot.  DD16 and I did the Sum of All Thrills 3 or 4 times this trip.  I love going upside down on the coasters we make.  We also really like Mission Space, Test Track, and Soarin'.  All first rate attractions.  We spent a fair amount of time at the aquarium, too.  We love the manatees.  The number one thing about Epcot, though, is the restaurants -- both TS and QS.  We always have park hoppers and will frequently go to Epcot just for lunch or dinner and then go to another park for the attractions.  Your DH has to go to Epcot!



I cant have a ticker anyway.  DH doesnt think that the rest of the world needs to know when the house will be standing vacant for a week.  I suppose he has a point but dont tell him I said that.  

Thanks for your EPCOT input, Sandi.  Glad you had a great holiday.  SO did you make it to the bakery???


----------



## BabyTigger99

Back from weigh and....I DID IT!!!  I met my mini-goal, which orginally was to lose 35 pounds by the time I turned 35.  Well, got that a few weeks ago, so I changed it to 40 by the time I turned 35.  Yesterday was my birthday, and today I weighed in at 162.6 pounds, for a total of 40.2 pounds lost!!!!


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> Back from weigh and....I DID IT!!!  I met my mini-goal, which orginally was to lose 35 pounds by the time I turned 35.  Well, got that a few weeks ago, so I changed it to 40 by the time I turned 35.  Yesterday was my birthday, and today I weighed in at 162.6 pounds, for a total of 40.2 pounds lost!!!!



First 

Second  Great Job on hitting that goal!


----------



## cepmom

BabyTigger99 said:


> Back from weigh and....I DID IT!!!  I met my mini-goal, which orginally was to lose 35 pounds by the time I turned 35.  Well, got that a few weeks ago, so I changed it to 40 by the time I turned 35.  Yesterday was my birthday, and today I weighed in at 162.6 pounds, for a total of 40.2 pounds lost!!!!



Yay!!! Congratulations on an awesome loss so far! You are doing great! Happy birthday!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I cant have a ticker anyway.  DH doesnt think that the rest of the world needs to know when the house will be standing vacant for a week.  I suppose he has a point but dont tell him I said that.
> 
> Thanks for your EPCOT input, Sandi.  Glad you had a great holiday.  SO did you make it to the bakery???



I think we perused ALL of them.  We got a red velvet cupcake at Babycakes NYC in DTD.  It was awful.  We actually each took one bite and then threw it away.  It's a new vegan bakery (all natural, organic, etc) in what used to be the DTD McDonald's.  Never need to go there again!  We also got a red velvet cheesecake cupcake at Starring Rolls (it was right next to the Butterfinger cupcake and we had a hard time deciding).  It was yummy, but one cupcake split between DD16 and me was sufficient.  DD16 didn't even finish her half (of course, I did).  We selected a caramel at the Germany bakery and also got a caramel apple at the sweet shop at DHS.  Along with a few ice cream cones, those were the "treats" we got.  I didn't think that was too bad considering we were there for 8 days.




BabyTigger99 said:


> Back from weigh and....I DID IT!!!  I met my mini-goal, which orginally was to lose 35 pounds by the time I turned 35.  Well, got that a few weeks ago, so I changed it to 40 by the time I turned 35.  Yesterday was my birthday, and today I weighed in at 162.6 pounds, for a total of 40.2 pounds lost!!!!



Yea!  That is awesome!  Congratulations.  

Happy birthday, too!


----------



## mrzrich

CdnBuzzFan said:


> DH isn't too keen on EPCOT because the first time we went DS was 5 and there wasn't a lot for him to do.  He'll be 10 when we go next year...almost 11.  What's there that your DS enjoys?



I have 2 boys 8 and 11.  We spend more time at Epcot than DHS or AK.
Epcot is my DS 11's favorite park and has been for some time.  He loves Soarin, Test Track, Mission Space (green side), and Journey into the Imagination on the Future World Side.  He also has a new appriaciation for Spaceship Earth since its refurb a few years ago.  Now there is an element at the end actually puts you into the story line.  Its cool.  My boys think the Nemo ride is too baby for them.

In World Showcase, the boys enjoy the rides in Mexico and Norway.  We enjoy a lot of the food.  (Too much of the food!)  Some kids like to get the passports that they sell at Epcot (some people make their own).  The CM's in each country will write a little something about themselves or their country in the passport and stamp it.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> Back from weigh and....I DID IT!!!  I met my mini-goal, which orginally was to lose 35 pounds by the time I turned 35.  Well, got that a few weeks ago, so I changed it to 40 by the time I turned 35.  Yesterday was my birthday, and today I weighed in at 162.6 pounds, for a total of 40.2 pounds lost!!!!



You must be THRILLED!!  Congratulations and happy birthday.  




Sandi said:


> I think we perused ALL of them.  We got a red velvet cupcake at Babycakes NYC in DTD.  It was awful.  We actually each took one bite and then threw it away.  It's a new vegan bakery (all natural, organic, etc) in what used to be the DTD McDonald's.  Never need to go there again!  We also got a red velvet cheesecake cupcake at Starring Rolls (it was right next to the Butterfinger cupcake and we had a hard time deciding).  It was yummy, but one cupcake split between DD16 and me was sufficient.  DD16 didn't even finish her half (of course, I did).  We selected a caramel at the Germany bakery and also got a caramel apple at the sweet shop at DHS.  Along with a few ice cream cones, those were the "treats" we got.  I didn't think that was too bad considering we were there for 8 days.



I had read somewhere that the vegan place wasn't that great.  I'm glad you at least got a glimpse of the Butter Finger cupcake.  I want to try the caramel cupcake at the Germany bakery next year.  I've drooled over it several times on a couple of other threads on the board.  





mrzrich said:


> I have 2 boys 8 and 11.  We spend more time at Epcot than DHS or AK.
> Epcot is my DS 11's favorite park and has been for some time.  He loves Soarin, Test Track, Mission Space (green side), and Journey into the Imagination on the Future World Side.  He also has a new appreciation for Spaceship Earth since its refurb a few years ago.  Now there is an element at the end actually puts you into the story line.  Its cool.  My boys think the Nemo ride is too baby for them.
> 
> In World Showcase, the boys enjoy the rides in Mexico and Norway.  We enjoy a lot of the food.  (Too much of the food!)  Some kids like to get the passports that they sell at Epcot (some people make their own).  The CM's in each country will write a little something about themselves or their country in the passport and stamp it.



Thanks!  It sounds like there are quite a few things there that DS as well as DH may enjoy.  I'll keep working on him and maybe convince him to spend at least 1/2 a day there.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Happy Wednesday!!!  

It was Weigh-In Day today for me and I'm up 4.4 from the day before I went on vacation.  I usually dont gain when I go to my mothers but this time I did.  I have my work cut out for me this week because next week I have to do my official staff weigh in.  I'm above my goal but still within the official 2 pound range so I'm not too too upset.

Good luck your weigh-in this week!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Happy Wednesday!!!
> 
> It was Weigh-In Day today for me and I'm up 4.4 from the day before I went on vacation.  I usually dont gain when I go to my mothers but this time I did.  I have my work cut out for me this week because next week I have to do my official staff weigh in.  I'm above my goal but still within the official 2 pound range so I'm not too too upset.
> 
> Good luck your weigh-in this week!



I'm right there with you Jessie.  I had my WI today and am up 3.2 from before going to WDW.  I am not surprised, we had a great time and ate a lot of great food, so it's all good.  I'm back on track now.  I hope you have success with your staff weigh in next week!

The theme of this week's meeting was "meatless meals."  I'm not a big tofu fan, but I think I'll try to do a couple of meatless days during the coming week.  DD16 and DH are going on a trip "up north" for a long weekend, so I'll only have to feed myself.  I love fish, so that's easy.  What are you all trying to be meatless?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> I'm right there with you Jessie.  I had my WI today and am up 3.2 from before going to WDW.  I am not surprised, we had a great time and ate a lot of great food, so it's all good.  I'm back on track now.  I hope you have success with your staff weigh in next week!
> 
> The theme of this week's meeting was "meatless meals."  I'm not a big tofu fan, but I think I'll try to do a couple of meatless days during the coming week.  DD16 and DH are going on a trip "up north" for a long weekend, so I'll only have to feed myself.  I love fish, so that's easy.  What are you all trying to be meatless?



Sorry you're up, Sandi, but it looks like we both knew exactly what we were doing.    I was able to get back on track the next morning and I'm glad to hear that you have too.

I worked a meeting at the center last night and most of the people were suggesting meals with tofu.  I just couldn't believe that no one mentioned pasta!  There is 11 grams of protein in 85 grams of pasta.  I'm not sure how much that would be in ounces or cups but it's 8 pts in pasta.  Pasta for me is the perfect meatless meal!    With homemade tomato sauce, garlic bread with cheese, grilled zucchini with olive oil and basil... somebody stop me!


----------



## NC State

I guess this is a week for everyone to gain.  I was up 1.2 this week, which is the most I have ever gained since I started.  I know that I over ate on two days, thanks to my husband's bad choices in places to eat.  I'm hitting the gym after work today.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Okay, for those of you that went to meetings this week and talked about meatless meals...do you consider fish a meat?  We were talking about this at our meeting.  I have always considered fish a "meat", but lots of people there didn't.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Sorry you're up, Sandi, but it looks like we both knew exactly what we were doing.    I was able to get back on track the next morning and I'm glad to hear that you have too.
> 
> I worked a meeting at the center last night and most of the people were suggesting meals with tofu.  I just couldn't believe that no one mentioned pasta!  There is 11 grams of protein in 85 grams of pasta.  I'm not sure how much that would be in ounces or cups but it's 8 pts in pasta.  Pasta for me is the perfect meatless meal!    With homemade tomato sauce, garlic bread with cheese, grilled zucchini with olive oil and basil... somebody stop me!



If you add beans to the pasta, it makes a great complete protein, too.  Last night I had whole grain spaghetti with pinto beans, some tomatos, a little cheese and olive oil.  It was very tasty.  Pasta is my favorite!



NC State said:


> I guess this is a week for everyone to gain.  I was up 1.2 this week, which is the most I have ever gained since I started.  I know that I over ate on two days, thanks to my husband's bad choices in places to eat.  I'm hitting the gym after work today.



Sorry you joined our club.  I'll bet we all see better results next week.  How did your workout go?



BabyTigger99 said:


> Okay, for those of you that went to meetings this week and talked about meatless meals...do you consider fish a meat?  We were talking about this at our meeting.  I have always considered fish a "meat", but lots of people there didn't.



I grew up with the whole "no meat on Friday" Catholic tradition and we would typically have fish.  That was way before vegetarianism was popular.  I do not consider fish a meat, but that's just how I was trained as a kid.  Meat, to me, is beef, pork, fowl, lamb, etc.  There was a mix in beliefs at our meeting, too.


----------



## sjms71

You would think after nearly 2 years of doing this I would know how it works, but I give up (not really).  I am only down .2.  I honestly was so good this week worked out all 7 days.  Where as I had a crash in burn week the week before.  I just don't get it.  I am so incredible frustrated, so thanks for letting me vent.  I guess I should be happy I didn't have a gain last week but, I thought for sure all my hard work would pay off this week.  So, lesson is eat more work out less?  Ugh, just ate a mint oreo cookie too, I am sure that is like a meals worth of points .


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> You would think after nearly 2 years of doing this I would know how it works, but I give up (not really).  I am only down .2.  I honestly was so good this week worked out all 7 days.  Where as I had a crash in burn week the week before.  I just don't get it.  I am so incredible frustrated, so thanks for letting me vent.  I guess I should be happy I didn't have a gain last week but, I thought for sure all my hard work would pay off this week.  So, lesson is eat more work out less?  Ugh, just ate a mint oreo cookie too, I am sure that is like a meals worth of points .



Well, if nothing else Stephanie, you're bucking a trend this week with our team.  I thought we decided to not say "only lost" for any loss!  You've removed a stick of butter from whatever part of your body you pick.  That's a success in my book.  Yea you.    You have come so far and have done so well.  I just know you'll see your goal soon.  

Vent away, but don't forget all of your great successes over these last several months.  We are all inspired by you and know that you are close.  Cheers and hugs to you!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Well, if nothing else Stephanie, you're bucking a trend this week with our team.  I thought we decided to not say "only lost" for any loss!  You've removed a stick of butter from whatever part of your body you pick.  That's a success in my book.  Yea you.    You have come so far and have done so well.  I just know you'll see your goal soon.
> 
> Vent away, but don't forget all of your great successes over these last several months.  We are all inspired by you and know that you are close.  Cheers and hugs to you!



Thank you Sandi,  as y'all know it's just very frustrating when you work hard and it's not what you expected.  Omg, did I just type y'all .  I know I've done well and as you know also to be like steps from goal and you just can't seem to cross that line no matter how hard you try.  Plus DS is still not sleeping and DD had a 13 year old melt down last night so today was not the day for the scale to mess with me.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

NC State said:


> I guess this is a week for everyone to gain.  I was up 1.2 this week, which is the most I have ever gained since I started.  I know that I over ate on two days, thanks to my husband's bad choices in places to eat.  I'm hitting the gym after work today.



Sorry you were up at your weigh-in.  I blame my husband for giving me the reason to join Weight Watchers in the first place!




BabyTigger99 said:


> Okay, for those of you that went to meetings this week and talked about meatless meals...do you consider fish a meat?  We were talking about this at our meeting.  I have always considered fish a "meat", but lots of people there didn't.



I consider fish to be a meat.  What else would you call it?  No one mentioned fish in the two meetings that I worked this week.





Sandi said:


> If you add beans to the pasta, it makes a great complete protein, too.  Last night I had whole grain spaghetti with pinto beans, some tomatoes, a little cheese and olive oil.  It was very tasty.  Pasta is my favorite!



My FIL makes a really good dish from pasta and beans.  He calls it pasta fagioli.




sjms71 said:


> You would think after nearly 2 years of doing this I would know how it works, but I give up (not really).  I am only down .2.  I honestly was so good this week worked out all 7 days.  Where as I had a crash in burn week the week before.  I just don't get it.  I am so incredible frustrated, so thanks for letting me vent.  I guess I should be happy I didn't have a gain last week but, I thought for sure all my hard work would pay off this week.  So, lesson is eat more work out less?  Ugh, just ate a mint oreo cookie too, I am sure that is like a meals worth of points .



Well...I'm glad you're down this week.  I think you are happy about that as well but I know it sometimes doesn't seem worth the efforts that we make when we only see minimal results at the scale.  But keep your eyes on the big picture -- you've lost 68 pounds and you're only 4 pounds from your ultimate goal!  




sjms71 said:


> Thank you Sandi,  as y'all know it's just very frustrating when you work hard and it's not what you expected.  Omg, did I just type y'all .  I know I've done well and as you know also to be like steps from goal and you just can't seem to cross that line no matter how hard you try.  Plus DS is still not sleeping and DD had a 13 year old melt down last night so today was not the day for the scale to mess with me.



Just to confirm, yes, you did type "Y'all"!  Do you actually have an accent??  I never thought about that before but I'll bet some of us here do, _eh?_


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Happy Wednesday!!!
> 
> It was Weigh-In Day today for me and I'm up 4.4 from the day before I went on vacation.  I usually dont gain when I go to my mothers but this time I did.  I have my work cut out for me this week because next week I have to do my official staff weigh in.  I'm above my goal but still within the official 2 pound range so I'm not too too upset.
> 
> Good luck your weigh-in this week!


good luck with your WI next week!


Sandi said:


> I'm right there with you Jessie.  I had my WI today and am up 3.2 from before going to WDW.  I am not surprised, we had a great time and ate a lot of great food, so it's all good.  I'm back on track now.  I hope you have success with your staff weigh in next week!
> 
> The theme of this week's meeting was "meatless meals."  I'm not a big tofu fan, but I think I'll try to do a couple of meatless days during the coming week.  DD16 and DH are going on a trip "up north" for a long weekend, so I'll only have to feed myself.  I love fish, so that's easy.  What are you all trying to be meatless?


sorry for the gain but it sounds like you had a wonderful time in WDW and enjoyed lots of yummy things! And good for you for getting right back on track....the getting back on track is always so hard for me!


NC State said:


> I guess this is a week for everyone to gain.  I was up 1.2 this week, which is the most I have ever gained since I started.  I know that I over ate on two days, thanks to my husband's bad choices in places to eat.  I'm hitting the gym after work today.


sorry for you gain too...hope your workout went well and that you  have a better week this week


sjms71 said:


> You would think after nearly 2 years of doing this I would know how it works, but I give up (not really).  I am only down .2.  I honestly was so good this week worked out all 7 days.  Where as I had a crash in burn week the week before.  I just don't get it.  I am so incredible frustrated, so thanks for letting me vent.  I guess I should be happy I didn't have a gain last week but, I thought for sure all my hard work would pay off this week.  So, lesson is eat more work out less?  Ugh, just ate a mint oreo cookie too, I am sure that is like a meals worth of points .



hang in there Stephanie! It is so frustrating when you know you were so good all week and working out etc. I have found that all the hard work sometimes takes more than a week to show up on the scale. Keep doing the right things and I bet you'll see better results next week


I have been having a rough week....don't really know why but I seem to have fallen of the wagonHad 4 bad days of eating and not tracking. I hate when I do that and I really have no excuse for it 

Making it my goal to stay on track today...already did 6 miles on the treadmill this morning so I'm off to a good start anyway. Wish me luck for the rest of the day, I'm gonna need it!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Just to confirm, yes, you did type "Y'all"!  Do you actually have an accent??  I never thought about that before but I'll bet some of us here do, _eh?_



I am a born and raised girl from New Jersey, there isn't anything "southern" about me .  I have been told I have a very "jersey" accent.  Not like those "jersey shore" people, who most of them aren't even from NJ.  Anyway, it's not "y'all" where I come from, it's "you guys" .  I must have had a brain fart.


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> Making it my goal to stay on track today...already did 6 miles on the treadmill this morning so I'm off to a good start anyway. Wish me luck for the rest of the day, I'm gonna need it!



GOOD LUCK


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Just to confirm, yes, you did type "Y'all"!  Do you actually have an accent??  I never thought about that before but I'll bet some of us here do, _eh?_



Ya!  That's the truth.  (DH and DD16 are up to da UP this week!)



sjms71 said:


> I am a born and raised girl from New Jersey, there isn't anything "southern" about me .  I have been told I have a very "jersey" accent.  Not like those "jersey shore" people, who most of them aren't even from NJ.  Anyway, it's not "y'all" where I come from, it's "you guys" .  I must have had a brain fart.



That reminded me of the "Youse guys moichandise" place at DHS.  Thanks for the laugh.

Okay, I caught a cold on the plane back to Michigan.  Sneezing, coughing, sore throat -- the whole 9 yards.  I hadn't run since early in our WDW trip.  I went out for a run last night and only managed to do 30 minutes of running on a semi-Galloway method.  I walked another 25 minutes, but boy was I in a world of hurt.  Couldn't breathe, couldn't walk, I must have looked like I was 90 years old.  Jeeze.  At least I tried.  Hopefully I'll do better this weekend.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Ya!  That's the truth.  (DH and DD16 are up to da UP this week!)
> 
> 
> 
> That reminded me of the "Youse guys moichandise" place at DHS.  Thanks for the laugh.
> 
> Okay, I caught a cold on the plane back to Michigan.  Sneezing, coughing, sore throat -- the whole 9 yards.  I hadn't run since early in our WDW trip.  I went out for a run last night and only managed to do 30 minutes of running on a semi-Galloway method.  I walked another 25 minutes, but boy was I in a world of hurt.  Couldn't breathe, couldn't walk, I must have looked like I was 90 years old.  Jeeze.  At least I tried.  Hopefully I'll do better this weekend.




yeah, "youse guys moichandise" welcome to my upbringing in a jersey Italian family .


Don't push yourself to much, feel better


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cepmom said:


> I have been having a rough week....don't really know why but I seem to have fallen of the wagon   Had 4 bad days of eating and not tracking. I hate when I do that and I really have no excuse for it
> 
> Making it my goal to stay on track today...already did 6 miles on the treadmill this morning so I'm off to a good start anyway. Wish me luck for the rest of the day, I'm gonna need it!



Some people have asked me if working for WW helps keep me accountable and on track.  For me, that couldn't *BE* farther from the truth.  I think from time to time we're all in the same boat.  While WW is a lifestyle, so is the occasional day without tracking and with over eating.  You're back on track now and that's the main thing so I'll wish you luck not just for the rest of the day, but also for the rest of the week!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Ya!  That's the truth.  (DH and DD16 are up to da UP this week!)
> 
> 
> 
> That reminded me of the "Youse guys moichandise" place at DHS.  Thanks for the laugh.
> 
> Okay, I caught a cold on the plane back to Michigan.  Sneezing, coughing, sore throat -- the whole 9 yards.  I hadn't run since early in our WDW trip.  I went out for a run last night and only managed to do 30 minutes of running on a semi-Galloway method.  I walked another 25 minutes, but boy was I in a world of hurt.  Couldn't breathe, couldn't walk, I must have looked like I was 90 years old.  Jeeze.  At least I tried.  Hopefully I'll do better this weekend.




Ok, Sandi, I'll admit that I don't know what 'up to da UP' means.  Sorry to hear you're sick but I hope you feel better very soon.

I laughed when I saw that place at DHS too.  Infact, I thought it was picture worthy....


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Ok, Sandi, I'll admit that I don't know what 'up to da UP' means.  Sorry to hear you're sick but I hope you feel better very soon.
> 
> I laughed when I saw that place at DHS too.  Infact, I thought it was picture worthy....



 you guys would have really liked to have Sunday dinner with my family.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Ok, Sandi, I'll admit that I don't know what 'up to da UP' means.  Sorry to hear you're sick but I hope you feel better very soon.
> 
> I laughed when I saw that place at DHS too.  Infact, I thought it was picture worthy....



Love the photo.

Aren't you in Ontario?  (I know, it's huge.)  The "UP" is Michigan's Upper Peninsula.  Way back when we had a Travel Michigan campaign that was "Say Yes to Michigan" the folks in the UP produced their own bumper sticker that said "Say Ya to da UP, too, eh" because they speak a more northern Canadian dialect than we downstaters do.  (They also call us "trolls" because we live below the Mackinac Bridge.)


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Love the photo.
> 
> Aren't you in Ontario?  (I know, it's huge.)  The "UP" is Michigan's Upper Peninsula.  Way back when we had a Travel Michigan campaign that was "Say Yes to Michigan" the folks in the UP produced their own bumper sticker that said "Say Ya to da UP, too, eh" because they speak a more northern Canadian dialect than we downstaters do.  (They also call us "trolls" because we live below the Mackinac Bridge.)




I am in Ontario, probably about 8 hours from that bridge but I hadn't heard that one before.  We're just a few hours from Detroit.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Mornin' Everyone!

It wasn't very busy here most of the day yesterday.  I hope everyone is still on track.  I'm interviewing a tutor this morning.  I interviewed one yesterday as well.  We're hoping this will help DS catch up and keep up with the rest of the kids in grade 5.  He has Dyslexia and really struggles with reading and has difficulty in a few other subjects as well.  He's a smart kid but the dyslexia really gets in the way.

I had the oven on this morning to bake black bean brownies but I can't find the can of black beans.  I'm sure that I bought one.  So I decided to make chocolate chip cookies instead and then decided that it was too hot for baking and turned the oven off.  Probably a good thing!  I do have ingredients in the bread maker for a loaf of Italian Herb bread though.  I'm having my ham sandwich on a slice of that for lunch.  

Have a good day everyone!  It's the weekend!!


----------



## princess4life

Hi everyone!  I just rejoined WW last Sunday, so my first WI is tomorrow afternoon.  I lost around 30 lbs. with WW about 5 years ago.  Unfortunately those lbs. + a few more found me again.    I'm feeling motivated by a pretty good first week.  Of course there were some bumps here and there, but I still feel pretty accomplished for the first week back on program.  I've really enjoyed reading over the beginning of this thread for a few recipes & comforting support for one another.    Hopefully I'll stick around for a while!


----------



## sjms71

princess4life said:


> Hi everyone!  I just rejoined WW last Sunday, so my first WI is tomorrow afternoon.  I lost around 30 lbs. with WW about 5 years ago.  Unfortunately those lbs. + a few more found me again.    I'm feeling motivated by a pretty good first week.  Of course there were some bumps here and there, but I still feel pretty accomplished for the first week back on program.  I've really enjoyed reading over the beginning of this thread for a few recipes & comforting support for one another.    Hopefully I'll stick around for a while!



   Welcome, good luck today, don't forget to let us how ya did today.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Welcome princess4life!  Come back and let us know how your first weigh-in went.


----------



## NC State

My weekends are really bad but yesterday was great and I didn't go over my points.  I hope I'm a good girl today!  I did try this last night and my husband loved it.

Awesome Banana Split
1 banana (split)
6 oz fat-free vanilla yoguart (2 pts)
sliced strawberries
2Tbsp sugar-free hot fudge topping (3 pts)

I'm going to save 5 points tonight to have another sinful treat!
-Stephanie


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> My weekends are really bad but yesterday was great and I didn't go over my points.  I hope I'm a good girl today!  I did try this last night and my husband loved it.
> 
> Awesome Banana Split
> 1 banana (split)
> 6 oz fat-free vanilla yoguart (2 pts)
> sliced strawberries
> 2Tbsp sugar-free hot fudge topping (3 pts)
> 
> I'm going to save 5 points tonight to have another sinful treat!
> -Stephanie



You can do it Steph!  I had a pretty awful day eating yesterday, but also hoping to make it through the day with being good.


----------



## kisaacs

I had no idea there was a WW thread on the DIS boards!  I've been doing WW for 10 weeks now and I really like this program.  I did it on my own about 4 years ago (pre kids) and this program is much easier to follow and makes me feel good about what I'm eating.

A little about me: 
I have 2 kids (DD 3 and DS almost 2) and since I'm done having kids, I want my body back.  I'm down to my pre-kid weight, but still overweight.  I've lost 13 so far and have 14 to go to goal.  I have kind of an odd strategy in that I'm focusing solely on what I eat and ignoring the exercise piece for now.  I know it's not conventional, but I've learned from past attempts that when I try to focus on both simultaneously, I burn out.  So I've given myself a pass on the exercise for now til I feel really good about making the food choices a solid part of my lifestyle.

And as for Disney, we're planning a trip to WDW next July/August for 10 days with DH, DS, DD, my mom, my dad, my brother, and my SIL.  Can't wait!!!

So that's me.  Hoping for at least a tiny loss this week (Weigh in day is Wed), but it's going to be tough.  I'm on plan, but have used most of my weeklies this week and I usually use only 1/2.  

Nice to meet you all!

Kristen


----------



## sjms71

kisaacs said:


> I had no idea there was a WW thread on the DIS boards!  I've been doing WW for 10 weeks now and I really like this program.  I did it on my own about 4 years ago (pre kids) and this program is much easier to follow and makes me feel good about what I'm eating.
> 
> A little about me:
> I have 2 kids (DD 3 and DS almost 2) and since I'm done having kids, I want my body back.  I'm down to my pre-kid weight, but still overweight.  I've lost 13 so far and have 14 to go to goal.  I have kind of an odd strategy in that I'm focusing solely on what I eat and ignoring the exercise piece for now.  I know it's not conventional, but I've learned from past attempts that when I try to focus on both simultaneously, I burn out.  So I've given myself a pass on the exercise for now til I feel really good about making the food choices a solid part of my lifestyle.
> 
> And as for Disney, we're planning a trip to WDW next July/August for 10 days with DH, DS, DD, my mom, my dad, my brother, and my SIL.  Can't wait!!!
> 
> So that's me.  Hoping for at least a tiny loss this week (Weigh in day is Wed), but it's going to be tough.  I'm on plan, but have used most of my weeklies this week and I usually use only 1/2.
> 
> Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> Kristen



Hey Kristen, nice to meet you.  Glad you are liking the new program and have done well so far.  As far as your strategy as long as it's working for you then don't worry about it.  You know what works for you.  And with 2 little kids I am sure you are running around like crazy anyway .  Good luck!


----------



## uicbear

It's been a while since I've been here.  We had our Disney trip in the middle of July and had a great time.  It's been hard to come back to the DISboards as I know our next trip to the world is a whole 2 years away. 

As for WW, my brother and I are still workin it.  Our WI today put him at losing over 27lbs and I just passed 20lbs.  I am really happy with the progress so far, even though, to be honest, even though the scale is telling me and my clothes are telling me, I don't feel any lighter.  

I am however feeling more rested when I wake up in the morning which was one of the main motivators to start this journey.  I just hated "sleeping" for 7-8 hours and waking up feeling like mush.  

So, good luck everyone with the week ahead!


----------



## princess4life

Greetings everyone!    I'm so excited to report I had a first week loss of 6.8 lbs.  I'm trying to keep my goals small so that I'm not overwhelmed by the ultimate goal.  I have less than 4 lbs to make the 5% goal they set for me so that's the focus.  It was a good week, but I have to say I was intensely focused on my food/meals.  I can see that without that I would have not been able to stay on course.  

A little about me:  I'm 39 with 4 kiddos, DD 12, DS 10, DS 7, and DD 4 & of course DH (who is very supportive!)  Our next trip will be with my sister & parents in June 2012.  

Good luck to everyone at WI this week!  

Amy


----------



## sjms71

My weekend     enough said

Hope everyone else was able to stay on plan.  I've allowed foods to enter my home for my family thinking it wouldn't be a problem....well I was wrong, time to clean out the refrig and cabinets.


----------



## sjms71

princess4life said:


> Greetings everyone!    I'm so excited to report I had a first week loss of 6.8 lbs.  I'm trying to keep my goals small so that I'm not overwhelmed by the ultimate goal.  I have less than 4 lbs to make the 5% goal they set for me so that's the focus.  It was a good week, but I have to say I was intensely focused on my food/meals.  I can see that without that I would have not been able to stay on course.
> 
> A little about me:  I'm 39 with 4 kiddos, DD 12, DS 10, DS 7, and DD 4 & of course DH (who is very supportive!)  Our next trip will be with my sister & parents in June 2012.
> 
> Good luck to everyone at WI this week!
> 
> Amy



Welcome Amy, great start .  You are very smart to make small goals rather than focus on the big picture.  Good luck!


----------



## sjms71

uicbear said:


> It's been a while since I've been here.  We had our Disney trip in the middle of July and had a great time.  It's been hard to come back to the DISboards as I know our next trip to the world is a whole 2 years away.
> 
> As for WW, my brother and I are still workin it.  Our WI today put him at losing over 27lbs and I just passed 20lbs.  I am really happy with the progress so far, even though, to be honest, even though the scale is telling me and my clothes are telling me, I don't feel any lighter.
> 
> I am however feeling more rested when I wake up in the morning which was one of the main motivators to start this journey.  I just hated "sleeping" for 7-8 hours and waking up feeling like mush.
> 
> So, good luck everyone with the week ahead!



20lbs Is great, keep it up


----------



## Sandi

princess4life said:


> Greetings everyone!    I'm so excited to report I had a first week loss of 6.8 lbs.  I'm trying to keep my goals small so that I'm not overwhelmed by the ultimate goal.  I have less than 4 lbs to make the 5% goal they set for me so that's the focus.  It was a good week, but I have to say I was intensely focused on my food/meals.  I can see that without that I would have not been able to stay on course.
> 
> A little about me:  I'm 39 with 4 kiddos, DD 12, DS 10, DS 7, and DD 4 & of course DH (who is very supportive!)  Our next trip will be with my sister & parents in June 2012.
> 
> Good luck to everyone at WI this week!
> 
> Amy



Congratulations Amy.  That's a terrific start and should help be a motivator to keep going.



sjms71 said:


> My weekend     enough said
> 
> Hope everyone else was able to stay on plan.  I've allowed foods to enter my home for my family thinking it wouldn't be a problem....well I was wrong, time to clean out the refrig and cabinets.



Ha, ha Stephanie.  I'm there with you.  We celebrated my mom's birthday this weekend and I prepared Mexican food.  At least we celebrated at my parents' house and I left all the left-overs for them and my brothers.  Unfortunately, I ate too much while there.  Today is a new day . . .  (how many times have I said that?!)

One good thing, this weekend I bought a new dress for a wedding I am attending next month.  I went to The Loft and the dress is a size 10.  When I started this journey, I was squeezing into size 16.  Now I'm an 8-10 on the bottom and usually a 12 on top.  It's so much more fun shopping now.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Congratulations Amy.  That's a terrific start and should help be a motivator to keep going.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, ha Stephanie.  I'm there with you.  We celebrated my mom's birthday this weekend and I prepared Mexican food.  At least we celebrated at my parents' house and I left all the left-overs for them and my brothers.  Unfortunately, I ate too much while there.  Today is a new day . . .  (how many times have I said that?!)
> 
> One good thing, this weekend I bought a new dress for a wedding I am attending next month.  I went to The Loft and the dress is a size 10.  When I started this journey, I was squeezing into size 16.  Now I'm an 8-10 on the bottom and usually a 12 on top.  It's so much more fun shopping now.



You know what I think, saying "today is a new day" is better than heck with it give me a spoon and the peanut butter and let's call it a day!!!  

Congrats on the small dress size, you should be very proud!  I would have to agree that shopping is more fun.  I too started at a very tight 16 (probably more a 18) and have been buying size 8 bottoms and bought my first small shirt the other day 

Today IS a new day, good luck, although I know most of us don't have a problem during the week, it's those dang weekends that are hard to stay focused .


----------



## Princess Mindy

Hi there! I'm so glad I found this thread. I've been on WW for about a year now and have lost about 42 pounds so far. I've got another 38 to go before I reach goal. I've been struggling this summer to lose due to emotional stress and family visiting, so I can't say the last couple months have been all that productive. I hope to get back on plan completely. AFTER Disney. In prep for my trip I've added more activity. I had 40 activity points last week and I gained a pound. I was SO mad. But my leader said that is what happens when you just start working out-that you retain water. So I'm hoping to do better this week, although with the way I ate over the weekend I'm not very confident. 
Glad to find you and look forward to sharing the weight loss journey with you!


----------



## sjms71

Princess Mindy said:


> Hi there! I'm so glad I found this thread. I've been on WW for about a year now and have lost about 42 pounds so far. I've got another 38 to go before I reach goal. I've been struggling this summer to lose due to emotional stress and family visiting, so I can't say the last couple months have been all that productive. I hope to get back on plan completely. AFTER Disney. In prep for my trip I've added more activity. I had 40 activity points last week and I gained a pound. I was SO mad. But my leader said that is what happens when you just start working out-that you retain water. So I'm hoping to do better this week, although with the way I ate over the weekend I'm not very confident.
> Glad to find you and look forward to sharing the weight loss journey with you!



Welcome Mindy!  Congrats on the 42 lbs. you have already loss .  We all share your frustration with a tough summer and working hard and not seeing results right away.  Have a great time at Disney, I still have 3 weeks .  Keep us posted on your success .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

NC State said:


> My weekends are really bad but yesterday was great and I didn't go over my points.  I hope I'm a good girl today!  I did try this last night and my husband loved it.
> 
> Awesome Banana Split
> 1 banana (split)
> 6 oz fat-free vanilla yoguart (2 pts)
> sliced strawberries
> 2Tbsp sugar-free hot fudge topping (3 pts)
> 
> I'm going to save 5 points tonight to have another sinful treat!
> -Stephanie



Holy cow!! Guess what I had for dessert last night and tonight!!  Thanks for the idea.  I used ice cream instead of yogurt and cool whip instead of strawberries.  It was sooo good! 





kisaacs said:


> I had no idea there was a WW thread on the DIS boards!  I've been doing WW for 10 weeks now and I really like this program.  I did it on my own about 4 years ago (pre kids) and this program is much easier to follow and makes me feel good about what I'm eating.
> 
> A little about me:
> I have 2 kids (DD 3 and DS almost 2) and since I'm done having kids, I want my body back.  I'm down to my pre-kid weight, but still overweight.  I've lost 13 so far and have 14 to go to goal.  I have kind of an odd strategy in that I'm focusing solely on what I eat and ignoring the exercise piece for now.  I know it's not conventional, but I've learned from past attempts that when I try to focus on both simultaneously, I burn out.  So I've given myself a pass on the exercise for now til I feel really good about making the food choices a solid part of my lifestyle.
> 
> And as for Disney, we're planning a trip to WDW next July/August for 10 days with DH, DS, DD, my mom, my dad, my brother, and my SIL.  Can't wait!!!
> 
> So that's me.  Hoping for at least a tiny loss this week (Weigh in day is Wed), but it's going to be tough.  I'm on plan, but have used most of my weeklies this week and I usually use only 1/2.
> 
> Nice to meet you all!
> 
> Kristen



Hi Kirsten!  Thanks for joining us.   We've been here for a while now, in fact, this is our second thread.  WW doesn't recommend that you dont exercise but it can be done.  I lost 70 pounds without increasing my normal activity.  I've never actually exercised on purpose.  Good luck on your weight loss journey and congrats on your successes so far.  Hope you stick around and continue to get to know us.






uicbear said:


> It's been a while since I've been here.  We had our Disney trip in the middle of July and had a great time.  It's been hard to come back to the DISboards as I know our next trip to the world is a whole 2 years away.
> 
> As for WW, my brother and I are still workin it.  Our WI today put him at losing over 27lbs and I just passed 20lbs.  I am really happy with the progress so far, even though, to be honest, even though the scale is telling me and my clothes are telling me, I don't feel any lighter.
> 
> I am however feeling more rested when I wake up in the morning which was one of the main motivators to start this journey.  I just hated "sleeping" for 7-8 hours and waking up feeling like mush.
> 
> So, good luck everyone with the week ahead!



Congratulations on losing 20 pounds.  I actually didn't feel any different until I has lost about 33 pounds but people kept noticing that I was losing weight even though I couldn't see it or feel it.





princess4life said:


> Greetings everyone!    I'm so excited to report I had a first week loss of 6.8 lbs.  I'm trying to keep my goals small so that I'm not overwhelmed by the ultimate goal.  I have less than 4 lbs to make the 5% goal they set for me so that's the focus.  It was a good week, but I have to say I was intensely focused on my food/meals.  I can see that without that I would have not been able to stay on course.
> 
> A little about me:  I'm 39 with 4 kiddos, DD 12, DS 10, DS 7, and DD 4 & of course DH (who is very supportive!)  Our next trip will be with my sister & parents in June 2012.
> 
> Good luck to everyone at WI this week!
> 
> Amy



6.8!  





sjms71 said:


> My weekend     enough said
> 
> Hope everyone else was able to stay on plan.  I've allowed foods to enter my home for my family thinking it wouldn't be a problem....well I was wrong, time to clean out the refrig and cabinets.



Quit your whining!  Don't make me google North Carolina!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> One good thing, this weekend I bought a new dress for a wedding I am attending next month.  I went to The Loft and the dress is a size 10.  When I started this journey, I was squeezing into size 16.  Now I'm an 8-10 on the bottom and usually a 12 on top.  It's so much more fun shopping now.





sjms71 said:


> Congrats on the small dress size, you should be very proud!  I would have to agree that shopping is more fun.  I too started at a very tight 16 (probably more a 18) and have been buying size 8 bottoms and bought my first small shirt the other day



One of the reasons that I joined WW (and there were several) was because I hated shopping.  I had just gotten to the point where I couldn't stuff any more of me into a size 16 and there was no way I was going to start wearing size 18.  Now I wear sizes 6 and 4 and the occasional size 2.  Funny thing though,  20+ years ago (DO NOT DO THE MATH!) when I was in college I was about 15 pounds lighter than I am now but I was wearing size 7 and 9.  




Princess Mindy said:


> Hi there! I'm so glad I found this thread. I've been on WW for about a year now and have lost about 42 pounds so far. I've got another 38 to go before I reach goal. I've been struggling this summer to lose due to emotional stress and family visiting, so I can't say the last couple months have been all that productive. I hope to get back on plan completely. AFTER Disney. In prep for my trip I've added more activity. I had 40 activity points last week and I gained a pound. I was SO mad. But my leader said that is what happens when you just start working out-that you retain water. So I'm hoping to do better this week, although with the way I ate over the weekend I'm not very confident.
> Glad to find you and look forward to sharing the weight loss journey with you!



Welcome Princess Mindy!  42 pounds gone is awesome!


----------



## kisaacs

Wow, Princess Mindy, you're doing great!  Well done!



> WW doesn't recommend that you dont exercise but it can be done.



Yeah, I know.  It's not like I've never exercised.  I ran 1 mile every single day in 2010, for example.  I just have a hard time focusing on exercise and changing my food habits at the same time. I tend to burn out.  I figure maybe I can get the weight off and get some good habits built and then build in the exercise (which I admit, I can't stand to do!)  May be a silly theory, but for now it's working 

What an awesome group here! Love hearing all the successes!  My day was meh.  I had a meeting go long and then ended up grabbing something with coworkers, which is usually fine...except that they wanted to go to Wendy's.  I can't stand spending that amount of points on food I don't even like.  Urgh.  Ah well, stayed just about within points for the day - just used 2 weeklies, so I'm calling it a victory.

Smiles,
Kristen


----------



## kisaacs

Oh, and speaking of tasty treats, have you made a banana into ice cream yet?

Take a banana, peel and slice it and freeze it.  When it's completely frozen put the banana and 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract in a food processor or blender.  It'll get chunky first and then turn exactly the consistency of softserve ice cream.  The fats in the banana are enough to create an emulsion.  It's very cool.

Highly recommended with some strawberries and a little chocolate syrup!


My other favorite dessert is a bowl of fresh berries topped with 
1/4 cup low fat ricotta mixed with 2 splendas and 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract.  Tastes like cannolli filling!

Kristen


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

kisaacs said:


> Oh, and speaking of tasty treats, have you made a banana into ice cream yet?
> 
> Take a banana, peel and slice it and freeze it.  When it's completely frozen put the banana and 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract in a food processor or blender.  It'll get chunky first and then turn exactly the consistency of softserve ice cream.  The fats in the banana are enough to create an emulsion.  It's very cool.
> 
> Highly recommended with some strawberries and a little chocolate syrup!
> 
> 
> My other favorite dessert is a bowl of fresh berries topped with
> 1/4 cup low fat ricotta mixed with 2 splendas and 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract.  Tastes like cannolli filling!
> 
> 
> Kristen




Ohhhhh!   I'm so glad you found us!  Dessert is my favourite meal!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Well, I have found the one thing I don't like about the WW at Work program.  We need to have 15 paying members each session.  As of last night, we were 3 members short, so no meeting this week!  Boo!!  I need to know my number!!!  Hopefully we can find enough people this week that we can start back up.  We are the longest running WW at Work program in the area (22 years!).


----------



## Shannon84

Hey everyone...glad I found this thread!  I just joined Weight Watchers yesterday - the online program.  I am already having some struggles (honestly I never realized how bad I was eating!)


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I made chocolate chip cookies this morning!    I haven't had one yet but any minute now....


----------



## NC State

I love hearing that everyone is getting into smaller clothes. I started in a 16W, with a 28 lbs lost I'm in a 14 now.  I'll be glad with a size 10!


----------



## Phil Cirrone

Does anyone else find it so hard in the summer. I always thought it would be easier because I'm more active in the summer but the weight just will not come off.
Lisa


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> I love hearing that everyone is getting into smaller clothes. I started in a 16W, with a 28 lbs lost I'm in a 14 now.  I'll be glad with a size 10!



 Maybe it's just me but are you getting worried about Irene?  We have only been in NC 10 years and I remember Isabel hitting Raleigh area in 2003 as a TS and we had a lot of damage with all our trees coming down.  I am starting to get a little freaked out.


----------



## Sandi

Shannon84 said:


> Hey everyone...glad I found this thread!  I just joined Weight Watchers yesterday - the online program.  I am already having some struggles (honestly I never realized how bad I was eating!)



Just take it one day at a time (sometimes we have to break it down into even more  manageable chunks -- an hour, minute, whatever).  Just learning that you should eat healthier is progress.  

Check in here whenever you need some support!




Phil Cirrone said:


> Does anyone else find it so hard in the summer. I always thought it would be easier because I'm more active in the summer but the weight just will not come off.
> Lisa



Last summer was when I made my best progress in terms of losses.  It has been harder this summer because I'm closer to my goal weight.  I think I have this problem where, because I think I'm exercising more, I should get to eat more.  Unfortunately, the balance isn't quite there and I have a tendency to give myself more credit for exercise and not accounting for all the bites, nibbles, etc.  Are you tracking the food carefully?


----------



## Twingle

Phil Cirrone said:


> Does anyone else find it so hard in the summer. I always thought it would be easier because I'm more active in the summer but the weight just will not come off.
> Lisa



Me! Me! Me!  This was the 1st summer I've been on program, and it was sooo much harder with my kids at home than during the school year.  Very difficult to get to my meetings (I made it to 3!), and it was harder to stay within my points because a lot of times, my kids were eating "my" food.  Having 10 bananas in the house in September lasts me a week,  having 10 bananas in the house in July lasts 2 1/2 days. 

For the most part I maintained, but I would've loved to have made goal by now.  That being said, I have high hopes for tomorrow when my kids all go back to school, so that everyone can be on a more structured schedule.


----------



## sjms71

Omg, my house just shook  and it moved, I think we just had an earthquake tremor.


----------



## BabyTigger99

I find summer is easier for me, because there are so many yummy fresh fruits and veggies out there.  Also, I love to get outside for walks (which doesn't work in the dead of winter!).

Awesome job for all of you guys dropping sizes.  For shirts, I have gone from an XL to a L.  Pants, well, I am not sure where I am there.  I started out in a 16, but I have not bought any new pants since starting WW.  I figure once it gets cooler out, I will look at buying new ones.  I can tell you that that khaki pants I am wearing to work today are literally hanging on me, so after today, they will be in the pile for Goodwill!


----------



## sjms71

sjms71 said:


> Omg, my house just shook  and it moved, I think we just had an earthquake tremor.



Ok, thought I was truly going crazy, earthquake in Virginia and I clearly felt it here outside of Raleigh, I am still shaking, that was the strangest thing to have your house just shift .


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> I find summer is easier for me, because there are so many yummy fresh fruits and veggies out there.  Also, I love to get outside for walks (which doesn't work in the dead of winter!).
> 
> Awesome job for all of you guys dropping sizes.  For shirts, I have gone from an XL to a L.  Pants, well, I am not sure where I am there.  I started out in a 16, but I have not bought any new pants since starting WW.  I figure once it gets cooler out, I will look at buying new ones.  I can tell you that that khaki pants I am wearing to work today are literally hanging on me, so after today, they will be in the pile for Goodwill!



Yeah, you definitely need some new slacks.  My WW leader was the one who told me to get some new pants when mine were looking sloppy.  She said that I'd look better and feel better in pants that fit; she was right and it was a great motivator.



sjms71 said:


> Ok, thought I was truly going crazy, earthquake in Virginia and I clearly felt it here outside of Raleigh, I am still shaking, that was the strangest thing to have your house just shift .



I know, right?!  We got a message awhile ago that our DC office had to be evacuated for awhile and they were having some communications problems.  5.9 is something!  Now you have to be on the watch for the hurricane.  I'll take a snowstorm any day (well, not in August!).


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Yeah, you definitely need some new slacks.  My WW leader was the one who told me to get some new pants when mine were looking sloppy.  She said that I'd look better and feel better in pants that fit; she was right and it was a great motivator.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right?!  We got a message awhile ago that our DC office had to be evacuated for awhile and they were having some communications problems.  5.9 is something!  Now you have to be on the watch for the hurricane.  I'll take a snowstorm any day (well, not in August!).



I NEVER in my life felt anything like that and honestly I was scared.  I called DH at work and he didn't pick up, I left him a messages saying, ok you are going to think I'm nuts but I think we just had an earthquake. But he called me right back saying everyone felt it there too but he didn't. So, like you said first earthquake, next a hurricane, 3 weeks can't go by fast enough, I need a vacation!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I NEVER in my life felt anything like that and honestly I was scared.  I called DH at work and he didn't pick up, I left him a messages saying, ok you are going to think I'm nuts but I think we just had an earthquake. But he called me right back saying everyone felt it there too but he didn't. So, like you said first earthquake, next a hurricane, 3 weeks can't go by fast enough, I need a vacation!!!



I hope you're OK now, Stephanie.  I've been watching it on the news and I was looking to see how close it was to NC.  I haven't heard that anyone was hurt or that there have been any aftershocks yet.  I didn't feel it but lots of people in the area did.  I felt one a few years ago.  I think it may have originated in Pennsylvania.  It was morning and I hadn't gotten up yet and I felt the bed shake.  DH was standing right beside the bed and he didn't feel anything.  

I was watching the path of Hurricane Irene and it's supposed to hit the Carolina's around Saturday or Sunday.  If it's going to be as bad as they say, I hope you and your family will be alright.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I hope you're OK now, Stephanie.  I've been watching it on the news and I was looking to see how close it was to NC.  I haven't heard that anyone was hurt or that there have been any aftershocks yet.  I didn't feel it but lots of people in the area did.  I felt one a few years ago.  I think it may have originated in Pennsylvania.  It was morning and I hadn't gotten up yet and I felt the bed shake.  DH was standing right beside the bed and he didn't feel anything.
> 
> I was watching the path of Hurricane Irene and it's supposed to hit the Carolina's around Saturday or Sunday.  If it's going to be as bad as they say, I hope you and your family will be alright.



I am ok, but really freaked out.  I am in a little town called Holly Springs, slightly southwest of Raleigh.  I would say we are about 2.5 hrs from Richmond, VA area.  Dh was at  work and he didn't feel it, he said only women and cats must be able to feel it .  As for the hurricane we are about 120 miles from the coast but we have had lots storms come inland and do tons of damage.  We have these very tall pine trees that snap with a little wind.  We have had most of them removed but still have two more to have cut down, hoping Irene doesn't take care of that for us.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> I am ok, but really freaked out.  I am in a little town called Holly Springs, slightly southwest of Raleigh.  I would say we are about 2.5 hrs from Richmond, VA area.  Dh was at  work and he didn't feel it, he said only women and cats must be able to feel it .  As for the hurricane we are about 120 miles from the coast but we have had lots storms come inland and do tons of damage.  We have these very tall pine trees that snap with a little wind.  We have had most of them removed but still have two more to have cut down, hoping Irene doesn't take care of that for us.



I'm thinking of you Stephanie!  Everything will be alright and then you'll be at WDW.


----------



## Twingle

Hope everyone that felt the earthquake is okay - I'm about 18 miles from the site!  We're all okay, even though we've now been declared a disaster area.


----------



## sjms71

Twingle said:


> Hope everyone that felt the earthquake is okay - I'm about 18 miles from the site!  We're all okay, even though we've now been declared a disaster area.



Glad to hear you are ok!  I can't imagine what it must have felt like 18 miles away cause I know what I felt 150 miles away.


----------



## kisaacs

Wow, you're close.  Glad you're okay.  We felt it all the way up in Boston!

Kristen


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Twingle said:


> Hope everyone that felt the earthquake is okay - I'm about 18 miles from the site!  We're all okay, even though we've now been declared a disaster area.



Oh, that is way too close.  I'm glad to hear that you're alright!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

So baking chocolate chip cookies this morning was a huge, huge, huge mistake!  Ate 5 of them, then I had a caramilk bar, then a bunch of milk chocolate caramel hershey kisses, then some chocolate cake and ice cream.  There is no way that I'm going to make tomorrow my official monthly staff weigh-in!  There gonna have to weight until next week!


----------



## sjms71

Here's to all the Wednesday weigh in's  good luck today!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Wow, we had some crazy weather last night!!!  I dropped DS off at football practice, hung out there for a bit, then went to the Y, which is right down the road.  Skies were looking black, but it was all moving north of us.  So, I do my weight lifting, walk the track a bit, and then go to Zumba class.  Four songs into class, someone from the Y comes in, says we need to shut down, there is a TORNADO WARNING!!  So, I start freaking out a bit, ask if they are making us stay, am told that we can leave at our own risk, and I bolt out the door to go get DS.  We drive home, it is BLACK outside.  Get home, settle down a bit (at this point, I believe the warnings were cancelled).  Finally, about 30 minutes after we get home, we get a HUGE downpour!!  So, thankfully, I did get some exercise in, and we got rain we needed!!  LOL


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> Wow, we had some crazy weather last night!!!  I dropped DS off at football practice, hung out there for a bit, then went to the Y, which is right down the road.  Skies were looking black, but it was all moving north of us.  So, I do my weight lifting, walk the track a bit, and then go to Zumba class.  Four songs into class, someone from the Y comes in, says we need to shut down, there is a TORNADO WARNING!!  So, I start freaking out a bit, ask if they are making us stay, am told that we can leave at our own risk, and I bolt out the door to go get DS.  We drive home, it is BLACK outside.  Get home, settle down a bit (at this point, I believe the warnings were cancelled).  Finally, about 30 minutes after we get home, we get a HUGE downpour!!  So, thankfully, I did get some exercise in, and we got rain we needed!!  LOL



We got that storm later in the night.  I think it lost a lot of power over Lake Michigan.  Lots of lightning and thunder; not a lot of rain.  

I will miss my WI today -- which is fine (too much Thai last night anyway).  I'm going to Ann Arbor to interview students and won't be able to squeeze in a WI before hitting the road.  I think I'll do it Saturday morning.  I don't think I'll be able to lose 5 pounds by then . . .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Here's to all the Wednesday weigh in's  good luck today!



Thanks!  It wont be pretty but I'll do it.  I'll do my best to post later today.  I've got tons of running around to do this morning and this aft.





BabyTigger99 said:


> Wow, we had some crazy weather last night!!!  I dropped DS off at football practice, hung out there for a bit, then went to the Y, which is right down the road.  Skies were looking black, but it was all moving north of us.  So, I do my weight lifting, walk the track a bit, and then go to Zumba class.  Four songs into class, someone from the Y comes in, says we need to shut down, there is a TORNADO WARNING!!  So, I start freaking out a bit, ask if they are making us stay, am told that we can leave at our own risk, and I bolt out the door to go get DS.  We drive home, it is BLACK outside.  Get home, settle down a bit (at this point, I believe the warnings were cancelled).  Finally, about 30 minutes after we get home, we get a HUGE downpour!!  So, thankfully, I did get some exercise in, and we got rain we needed!!  LOL



I'm glad there was no tornado!!





Sandi said:


> We got that storm later in the night.  I think it lost a lot of power over Lake Michigan.  Lots of lightning and thunder; not a lot of rain.
> 
> I will miss my WI today -- which is fine (too much Thai last night anyway).  I'm going to Ann Arbor to interview students and won't be able to squeeze in a WI before hitting the road.  I think I'll do it Saturday morning.  I don't think I'll be able to lose 5 pounds by then . . .



Sorry you'll miss out on your weigh-in today.  I'll weigh in but DS has swimming lessons at 10:30 all week so I do have to miss the meeting.  Good luck on Saturday.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I've been bored with supper for a while now.  Anyone have any exciting ideas for around 10 - 12 points that you'd like to share??


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Well, I'm back.  I was actually down 0.4!  I can't help wondering what the result would have been if I hadn't sabotaged myself yesterday.

This is a brand new week without any mistakes in it.  Lets see how long I can keep it that way.  

Good luck to the rest of you weighing in this week.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well, I'm back.  I was actually down 0.4!  I can't help wondering what the result would have been if I hadn't sabotaged myself yesterday.
> 
> This is a brand new week without any mistakes in it.  Lets see how long I can keep it that way.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you weighing in this week.



Glad to see your weigh in wasn't as bad as you anticipated!  As for dinner I am kind of in a rut myself.  Yesterday I got an email from skinnytaste.com it looked really good.  It was a thinly sliced steak with onions and mushrooms, you could have over rice.  I may make that this week.  Today she had the same thing but with cheese and made it a sandwich.


----------



## NC State

I lost 1.8 lbs this week, which means that I lost what I  had regained and some from last week.  My grand total is 30 lbs in 25 weeks! I had made a mini goal to lose 30 lbs by the time we go to Disney.  Well I leave in 3 weeks and 3 days so I have made my goal and hope to lose more before we go. I'm half way to my goal of 60 lbs.  

I am worried about this weekend.  Monday is my birthday so I'm celebrating with family and friends on Saturday, Sunday and Monday.  Not looking forward to next Wednesday.

-Stephanie


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> I lost 1.8 lbs this week, which means that I lost what I  had regained and some from last week.  My grand total is 30 lbs in 25 weeks! I had made a mini goal to lose 30 lbs by the time we go to Disney.  Well I leave in 3 weeks and 3 days so I have made my goal and hope to lose more before we go. I'm half way to my goal of 60 lbs.
> 
> I am worried about this weekend.  Monday is my birthday so I'm celebrating with family and friends on Saturday, Sunday and Monday.  Not looking forward to next Wednesday.
> 
> -Stephanie



Way to go Steph .  How exciting to be half way to goal!  enjoy your birthday and have a great time!


----------



## kisaacs

Success today... down .8 lbs.  That puts me at 13.8 which also puts me past the halfway point to my goal (27).  

Congrats on the weigh in and have a wonderful birthday!  This past weekend I celebrated my brother's 30th birthday and had a BBQ at a friend's house and still stayed on plan, had fun, ate and drank yummy food, and lost weight, so it can be done!

Kristen


----------



## acf_1991

Oops! I almost forgot that I wanted to check in with everyone on last week's progress. My weigh in was Sunday. I went from 161.8 to 161.4 so I would say I had a successful week. I would like to see larger numbers but as long as it's not a gain I'm happy. 
I've had trouble trying to change my eating habits completely. I went out to eat about two or three times last week and I find it really hard to work out every day. I've been thinking of maybe joining a team sport so maybe it will motivate me more. 
Quick question, how long did it take for everyone to change their eating habits? I'm trying, but it's harder that I thought.


----------



## BabyTigger99

I know for myself, I changed my eating habits from Day 1, and really focused on that for the first few weeks, diligently weighing and measuring and tracking EVERYTHING.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Well...the State Fair is OVER, and I'm getting back into the groove of "everyday life".  I made it through without having hardly any fair food -- thanks to some pre-planning and a filing cabinet drawer full of my own food/snacks -- and actually LOST four pounds!  I don't anticipate keeping them off, because I basically was eating only one meal a day and walking a ton.  I certainly haven't kept that up in the four days since the Fair closed.

Just wanted to say "HI" and check in.  I have about a month's worth of reading to catch up on!!  Hope all the WW-DISers are doing well!!


----------



## kisaacs

> Quick question, how long did it take for everyone to change their eating habits?



For me, I tried to purge my house and make a big turnaround with eating from day one and it's worked for the most part.  But, I am in week 11 and it still doesn't feel "second nature", if you know what I mean.  I brought this up in my meeting last week that I loved the program, loved that it worked, and loved the food that I'm eating, but don't like the way I feel like everything I do revolves around what I eat.  I asked if it ever goes away.  I got mixed reviews.

Some said it goes away eventually, and others say its there all the time.  I do think that once you have your general repetoire of restaurants figured out it gets a lot easier.  Going to a new restaurant still causes some anxiety for me, which kind of takes the fun out of going out.  I do have a few rules that I follow when I'm out that help -

I don't get chicken or a salad if I can at all avoid them.  I have them all the time at home.
I go straight to the seafood section - preferably scallops or shrimp, but I'll do fish too.  Those are items I don't cook too often at home because I'm not so great at preparing them, but I love them.  THey're also very low point, so I can stay pretty safe with them.
Modify the menu if I feel I need it and ask questions.  I don't feel bad about that anymore.
Estimate the best I can then be okay with it.  If my guesses aren't perfect, they're not perfect, but in reality, just being aware of what I was eating made me make much better choices.

Having those "guidelines" in my head make me feel more in control and less anxious.  Don't know if that helps at all, but there it is 

Kristen


----------



## sjms71

Good morning!!  Ok, I just need to stop trying to figure this out.  I am down 1.6 today .  Did great except Saturday but wasn't expecting a huge loss however, I AM NOT COMPLAINING!!!!.  I missed 70lbs loss by .2 and have 1.4 to goal.  I leave for disney in about 2 weeks too.  This will be my motivation for the weekend.  I know I can do it I am so close but somehow it feels so far away. Running around doing stuff today as my usual Thursday, hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> Wow, we had some crazy weather last night!!!  I dropped DS off at football practice, hung out there for a bit, then went to the Y, which is right down the road.  Skies were looking black, but it was all moving north of us.  So, I do my weight lifting, walk the track a bit, and then go to Zumba class.  Four songs into class, someone from the Y comes in, says we need to shut down, there is a TORNADO WARNING!!  So, I start freaking out a bit, ask if they are making us stay, am told that we can leave at our own risk, and I bolt out the door to go get DS.  We drive home, it is BLACK outside.  Get home, settle down a bit (at this point, I believe the warnings were cancelled).  Finally, about 30 minutes after we get home, we get a HUGE downpour!!  So, thankfully, I did get some exercise in, and we got rain we needed!!  LOL



Speaking of crazy weather, I think we got what you had the night before.  It was dark and rainy all day and then in the evening we had a massive lightning storm.  Sheet lightning and fork lightning at the same time -- the sky was hardly dark for longer then seconds at a time.   And then they issued a TORNADO WARNING!!!    That just doesn't happen in my city!  We brought DS in with us for a while and kept the radio on just in case someone was going to tell everyone to head for their basements.  It was a little scary!  I haven't heard that there was any damage anywhere yet so hopefully, there was no tornado.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Good morning!!  Ok, I just need to stop trying to figure this out.  I am down 1.6 today .  Did great except Saturday but wasn't expecting a huge loss however, I AM NOT COMPLAINING!!!!.  I missed 70lbs loss by .2 and have 1.4 to goal.  I leave for disney in about 2 weeks too.  This will be my motivation for the weekend.  I know I can do it I am so close but somehow it feels so far away. Running around doing stuff today as my usual Thursday, hope everyone has a great day!!



Oh Stephanie, that is so fabulous.  You rock!  You are going to be at goal before you go to WDW.  I must admit that I'm a little jealous of you, but more importantly I'm proud of you and all you've accomplished (and will accomplish).

cheers to you.  you're an inspiration.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Good morning!!  Ok, I just need to stop trying to figure this out.  I am down 1.6 today .  Did great except Saturday but wasn't expecting a huge loss however, I AM NOT COMPLAINING!!!!.  I missed 70lbs loss by .2 and have 1.4 to goal.  I leave for disney in about 2 weeks too.  This will be my motivation for the weekend.  I know I can do it I am so close but somehow it feels so far away. Running around doing stuff today as my usual Thursday, hope everyone has a great day!!



       
  Steph!  That so wonderful!!  Everyone here is very proud of you, I hope you know that.  Have a great rest of the day!


----------



## NC State

sjms71 said:


> Good morning!!  Ok, I just need to stop trying to figure this out.  I am down 1.6 today .  Did great except Saturday but wasn't expecting a huge loss however, I AM NOT COMPLAINING!!!!.  I missed 70lbs loss by .2 and have 1.4 to goal.  I leave for disney in about 2 weeks too.  This will be my motivation for the weekend.  I know I can do it I am so close but somehow it feels so far away. Running around doing stuff today as my usual Thursday, hope everyone has a great day!!



Good for youI'll be there with you.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Man, I am struggling this week.  I think not having a meeting this week has really been detrimental to me.  Yesterday was absolutely horrible.  However, when I went to bed last night, I took a little "me time" just to think about things, and I am working on getting back on track today.  And, I have also decided that if we do not have a meeting this week, I am going to suck it up and get to an outside meeting, just to keep me on track.


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> Man, I am struggling this week.  I think not having a meeting this week has really been detrimental to me.  Yesterday was absolutely horrible.  However, when I went to bed last night, I took a little "me time" just to think about things, and I am working on getting back on track today.  And, I have also decided that if we do not have a meeting this week, I am going to suck it up and get to an outside meeting, just to keep me on track.



I really decided that today is a new day and I restarted my WW week to begin with today.  It's really hard when you struggle for a few days and then try to get back on track with so many points (literally pointsplus) against you.  I decided to pretend like today was my first day and just face the world.  I think it's great that you took some time for yourself and I hope that is helping you today.  Stick with it!  It's all for YOU!


----------



## sjms71

Thank you all for your "cheers". You ALL should be very proud of yourselves also.  Cause despite the ups and downs, gains and loses, vacations, events or whatever is going on, No one has given up!! We go to our meetings, support each other here no matter what the results.  To me that is even more inspiring than the weight loss (although that is nice too )




CdnBuzzFan said:


> Speaking of crazy weather, I think we got what you had the night before.  It was dark and rainy all day and then in the evening we had a massive lightning storm.  Sheet lightning and fork lightning at the same time -- the sky was hardly dark for longer then seconds at a time.   And then they issued a TORNADO WARNING!!!    That just doesn't happen in my city!  We brought DS in with us for a while and kept the radio on just in case someone was going to tell everyone to head for their basements.  It was a little scary!  I haven't heard that there was any damage anywhere yet so hopefully, there was no tornado.



I am glad you are ok, that stuff is very scary however even scarier when it happens at night.  Since living in NC we bought one of those weather radios.



BabyTigger99 said:


> Man, I am struggling this week.  I think not having a meeting this week has really been detrimental to me.  Yesterday was absolutely horrible.  However, when I went to bed last night, I took a little "me time" just to think about things, and I am working on getting back on track today.  And, I have also decided that if we do not have a meeting this week, I am going to suck it up and get to an outside meeting, just to keep me on track.


 good for you!  I often think sometimes myself, maybe I need to start my day by taking a few minutes each morning and sort of meditate instead of jumping into my day full force at 6 a.m. 



Sandi said:


> I really decided that today is a new day and I restarted my WW week to begin with today.  It's really hard when you struggle for a few days and then try to get back on track with so many points (literally pointsplus) against you.  I decided to pretend like today was my first day and just face the world.  I think it's great that you took some time for yourself and I hope that is helping you today.  Stick with it!  It's all for YOU!




I have done that a few times myself, just wipe the slate clean and move forward.  Sandi, I know you can do it, let's run through the finish line together! Although, it's really not the finish line, just the beginning of the rest of our lives.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Good Morning Everyone!

It's 7:01 where I am.  DH woke me up this morning when he left for work and I couldn't get back to sleep.  I have a cold and I didn't sleep well last night and I'm really tired.  

Last night was our final soccer game of the season.  We placed last out of the 4 teams but we knew there was little hope of placing anything but last.  DS did really well in goal.  He blocked 2 and he was pretty excited about that.  The one that got past him was a total fluke.  Anyway, the coach brought homemade chocolate chip cookies for the kids and someone FORCED me to split one with her.    Fortunately, it didn't trigger anything when we got home.  We stopped at Baskin Robins on the way home and I wasn't tempted by any of their 31 flavours either so I guess last night was a success for me.  I had 2 points saved for dessert which I didn't eat because of the cookie.  

Have a great day everyone!  The weekend is almost here.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

acf_1991 said:


> Quick question, how long did it take for everyone to change their eating habits? I'm trying, but it's harder that I thought.



I'm not sure that my eating habits actually changed.  I still eat the same foods, just more fruits and veggies now.  Mostly for me, I think the biggest change was the size of my portions.  The points system really helps me control that.  I eat more of what I should and treat myself occasionally and after 5 years on the program, I'm still counting, weighing and measuring _everything_!  A day off plan (or a week if I'm on holidays) for me means I'm right back to eating the way I did before I joined which is why I think that maybe my eating habits havent changed, they're just controlled.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> It's 7:01 where I am.  DH woke me up this morning when he left for work and I couldn't get back to sleep.  I have a cold and I didn't sleep well last night and I'm really tired.
> 
> Last night was our final soccer game of the season.  We placed last out of the 4 teams but we knew there was little hope of placing anything but last.  DS did really well in goal.  He blocked 2 and he was pretty excited about that.  The one that got past him was a total fluke.  Anyway, the coach brought homemade chocolate chip cookies for the kids and someone FORCED me to split one with her.    Fortunately, it didn't trigger anything when we got home.  We stopped at Baskin Robins on the way home and I wasn't tempted by any of their 31 flavours either so I guess last night was a success for me.  I had 2 points saved for dessert which I didn't eat because of the cookie.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!  The weekend is almost here.



Good morning Jess, sorry you are not feeling well .  I have been working on not "good" sleep for 6 weeks now, so I know that's no fun.  Hope you feel better.

However, awesome job last night both to you and your son .

My weekend is up in the air.  We are not suppose to get hit too bad by Irene but unfortunately around here it doesn't take much .  Still a lot of rain and wind, praying no trees land on my house.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Good morning Jess, sorry you are not feeling well .  I have been working on not "good" sleep for 6 weeks now, so I know that's no fun.  Hope you feel better.
> 
> However, awesome job last night both to you and your son .
> 
> My weekend is up in the air.  We are not suppose to get hit too bad by Irene but unfortunately around here it doesn't take much .  Still a lot of rain and wind, praying no trees land on my house.



Thanks, Stephanie!  Is your DS sleeping any better these days?  My DS takes 3mg of melatonin each night but some nights he has to take a second one.

I hope you guys escape any damage from Irene.  It's supposed to hit Nova Scotia sometime on Sunday but I think by then it will be downgraded to a tropical storm.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Thanks, Stephanie!  Is your DS sleeping any better these days?  My DS takes 3mg of melatonin each night but some nights he has to take a second one.
> 
> I hope you guys escape any damage from Irene.  It's supposed to hit Nova Scotia sometime on Sunday but I think by then it will be downgraded to a tropical storm.



first LOVE your new picture.


No, he is not sleeping any better.  His dr. Says I can give him 5 mg  of melatonin, he falls asleep but is awake by 11 pm.  I have given him another but still not helping.  He says in the morning he doesn't remember.  He goes for his physical when we come back from Disney, hoping after vacation may straighten him out. He insists nothing is bothering him.  His pediatrician even spoke to him alone for a few minutes when we went.  I am sure it is anxiety from starting Middle school.  Although he is doing great with all A's so far.  It's frustrating, from birth he always had great sleep habits and NEVER gave us a problem.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> first LOVE your new picture.
> 
> 
> No, he is not sleeping any better.  His dr. Says I can give him 5 mg  of melatonin, he falls asleep but is awake by 11 pm.  I have given him another but still not helping.  He says in the morning he doesn't remember.  He goes for his physical when we come back from Disney, hoping after vacation may straighten him out. He insists nothing is bothering him.  His pediatrician even spoke to him alone for a few minutes when we went.  I am sure it is anxiety from starting Middle school.  Although he is doing great with all A's so far.  It's frustrating, from birth he always had great sleep habits and NEVER gave us a problem.



Hey Stephanie, maybe your son just doesn't need as much sleep as "average" and he could go to bed a little later.  I had some sleep trouble when I was in junior high and my mom took me to the doc because she was worried.  The doc's advice was to let me stay up later reading (or doing something else quiet) and that I'd get the sleep I needed.  (Mom wasn't really happpy with that, but it worked.)  Just another thought for you.

I'm glad you said that you've wiped the slate clean a few times.  I haven't done that on this go 'round with WW (going on 16 months now), and I sort of felt like a loser for having to do it.  You made me feel better.

Speaking of feeling better, I hope you feel better soon Jessie.  I am finally over the cold I got on the plane back from WDW.  It took a bit more than a week to get out of my system.  Sleep was the best medicine.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I could really use the sleep, Sandi!  I'm blaming that as the reason I forgot to put the yeast in the bread maker today...


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> first LOVE your new picture.



Thanks!  I need to keep the Buzz theme going.  I'll get a new picture of Buzz and I together on my next trip...maybe just the two of us this time!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Thanks!  I need to keep the Buzz theme going.  I'll get a new picture of Buzz and I together on my next trip...maybe just the two of us this time!



Should your DH be jealous?  Don't be switching Buzz to Spanish mode to make him more romantic .


----------



## sjms71

*Ok ladies, it's the weekend and most of us struggle during this time.  Let's see if we can all stay within our points for the entire weekend.  We can do it if we all do it together, who's with me?*


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Should your DH be jealous?  Don't be switching Buzz to Spanish mode to make him more romantic .



OOOH!  I forgot about that!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> *Ok ladies, it's the weekend and most of us struggle during this time.  Let's see if we can all stay within our points for the entire weekend.  We can do it if we all do it together, who's with me?*



OK Steph!  I'm with ya.  I haven't used any of my WPA points yet and I'm going to try hard not to.  My menus are all planned out and I'll do my best to stick to them.  I tend to get hungry when I have a cold but I have lots of fruit around so I should be able to make it.

Is your family taking any special precautions for Irene??  I'll be thinking of you this weekend.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> OK Steph!  I'm with ya.  I haven't used any of my WPA points yet and I'm going to try hard not to.  My menus are all planned out and I'll do my best to stick to them.  I tend to get hungry when I have a cold but I have lots of fruit around so I should be able to make it.
> 
> Is your family taking any special precautions for Irene??  I'll be thinking of you this weekend.


 
Good luck this weekend you can do it and rest up!  We just got our first outerband of rain.  We decided that we are going to be good with no real extra precautions.  Mostly rain here and some wind but no worse than any typical storm.  We have friends in Duck, nc where it is suppose to make landfall and more worried about our friends and family in NJ.  We have tons of camping supplies as ds is a boy scout so if we lose power it wil be ok.  We have a generator too but it's not hooked up to our home.  It was in NJ, we lived on 7 acres there and we had a long driveway so we would lose power with heavy snow but have our generator going if needed.


----------



## Wishes Count

Hi everyone!

I'm Kate and I just joined WW and went to my first meeting on thursday! I'm 21 years old and a full time student, I work part time and I am active in student organizations! Needless to say I am really busy. I am hoping to lose about 25 pounds. I am doing the program with my old roommate who lost 43 pounds last year. 

I did really well on my first few days but then today I ran into all kinds of problems. First my fridge had been left open overnight and everything was warm  so I had to resort to dry cereal, which was way more points than the cereal and milk I usually have.  I have issues with my blood pressure and today It was really really low, I went to the DR and she made me drink 24 oz of Gatorade there went all my points!

And now tomorrow and on sunday I will be away on a retreat for a club I am in. I don't know what we will be eating but I can assume it will be burgers and hot dogs since we are camping. I want to do good on this program but it seems like I'm just starting up and already running into roadblocks!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> *Ok ladies, it's the weekend and most of us struggle during this time.  Let's see if we can all stay within our points for the entire weekend.  We can do it if we all do it together, who's with me?*



Okay, I'm with you, too.  I think we've power in numbers, right?


----------



## sjms71

Wishes Count said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm Kate and I just joined WW and went to my first meeting on thursday! I'm 21 years old and a full time student, I work part time and I am active in student organizations! Needless to say I am really busy. I am hoping to lose about 25 pounds. I am doing the program with my old roommate who lost 43 pounds last year.
> 
> I did really well on my first few days but then today I ran into all kinds of problems. First my fridge had been left open overnight and everything was warm  so I had to resort to dry cereal, which was way more points than the cereal and milk I usually have.  I have issues with my blood pressure and today It was really really low, I went to the DR and she made me drink 24 oz of Gatorade there went all my points!
> 
> 
> And now tomorrow and on sunday I will be away on a retreat for a club I am in. I don't know what we will be eating but I can assume it will be burgers and hot dogs since we are camping. I want to do good on this program but it seems like I'm just starting up and already running into roadblocks!



 hey Kate, first off sorry to hear of your health issues.  Unfortunately, roadblocks are a part of life and they stink especially when you don't see them coming and you can't plan.  Try to do your best this weekend.  Can you pack some fruits and veggies to take along?  A burger might not be too bad with no bun and if they have extras like lettuce and tomato you can use to fill.  If not just make the best of it by using portion control.  Good luck and have fun at your retreat.  Be sure to check back with us to let us know how the weekend went .


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Okay, I'm with you, too.  I think we've power in numbers, right?



You got it girl


----------



## sjms71

Hey FYI, I saw on the weight watchers Facebook page you can get a digital version of the weight watchers magazine for $6 for a year.  I was thinking of getting it on my iPad but remember I really wasn't getting anything out of the magazine a while back when I subcribed.  Anyone get it recently and like it?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hey FYI, I saw on the weight watchers Facebook page you can get a digital version of the weight watchers magazine for $6 for a year.  I was thinking of getting it on my iPad but remember I really wasn't getting anything out of the magazine a while back when I subcribed.  Anyone get it recently and like it?



I don't get it -- too many pages devoted to ads -- but I do read it sometimes when I'm at work.  Sometimes they'll have a good story and some nice recipes but there's not enough in it for me to spend the money even though I can get if for half price.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I don't get it -- too many pages devoted to ads -- but I do read it sometimes when I'm at work.  Sometimes they'll have a good story and some nice recipes but there's not enough in it for me to spend the money even though I can get if for half price.



That's why I canceled my mail subscription over a year ago.  Last year I just bought the Holiday issue for the recipes.  It's a good deal on it but if it's not ant better I will pass.

Weather isn't too bad, really windy, looks like rain will start again soon.  Lots of branches down in my yard though.


----------



## sjms71

Ugh, no power already....


----------



## Shannon84

Well we are getting lots of rain and wind here in Richmond,va   I have not been great about my eating, but I have to say I am quite proud I ran 5 miles this morning!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I don't get it -- too many pages devoted to ads -- but I do read it sometimes when I'm at work.  Sometimes they'll have a good story and some nice recipes but there's not enough in it for me to spend the money even though I can get if for half price.



I got it for free when I sent in proofs of purchase on some microwave popcorn.  I get the monthly issues.  I enjoy them, but I wouldn't pay much for the subscription.  



Shannon84 said:


> Well we are getting lots of rain and wind here in Richmond,va   I have not been great about my eating, but I have to say I am quite proud I ran 5 miles this morning!



Good job on the run.


----------



## LoraJ

I get so confused about calculating activity points. I usually do 45 mins on the treadmill and my heart rate varies, maybe avg of 135. At this point I am burning 260 calories. Activity points come up as 4, does that sound about right?


----------



## stitch1986

so weighted in on sat kinda a off day and down 2 1/2 lbs giving me a total 25.5 lbs since march  but still cant see difference :/ yet but something is working I only have 16 lbs to go to be under 200!! hope everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## Sandi

LoraJ said:


> I get so confused about calculating activity points. I usually do 45 mins on the treadmill and my heart rate varies, maybe avg of 135. At this point I am burning 260 calories. Activity points come up as 4, does that sound about right?



That does sound about right to me.  You might try breaking it into 10 or 20 minute chunks (20 minutes low intensity -- warm up and cool down -- and 25 high) to see if that is more reflective of what you're doing.  Not sure that would affect the point calculation, but it might.



stitch1986 said:


> so weighted in on sat kinda a off day and down 2 1/2 lbs giving me a total 25.5 lbs since march  but still cant see difference :/ yet but something is working I only have 16 lbs to go to be under 200!! hope everyone had a great weekend!!



Good for you!  Slow and steady will win the race.  Are your clothes fitting differently?  Did you do your measurements when you started?  There are lots of ways to measure success that don't involve the scale and sometimes we need to look at the other measurements to feel like we're winning.  The best thing for me after the first 20 pounds was that I just felt better and my hips and knees didn't hurt all the time.  Sure, that didn't mean I was bikini ready, but I did "look" better because I felt better.  Tell us what you've noticed about yourself.


----------



## sjms71

LoraJ said:


> I get so confused about calculating activity points. I usually do 45 mins on the treadmill and my heart rate varies, maybe avg of 135. At this point I am burning 260 calories. Activity points come up as 4, does that sound about right?



Yes, 4 sounds about right.  On WW etools says 3-5mph at 45 min is about 3 but doesn't take incline and your intensity into consideration so I think you are good in your calculations.



stitch1986 said:


> so weighted in on sat kinda a off day and down 2 1/2 lbs giving me a total 25.5 lbs since march  but still cant see difference :/ yet but something is working I only have 16 lbs to go to be under 200!! hope everyone had a great weekend!!



great job, and Sandi is right, successes is measured in more than just lbs.  The fact that you loss 25.5 lbs shows you have changed behaviors and that is in itself a huge success .


----------



## sjms71

It's Monday, so how did our weekend challenge go?  Saturday was a little tricky for me with no power.  We went out to eat, but I think I did ok.  Hope everyone was able to survive the weekend .


----------



## BabyTigger99

Woohoo!!  We just got notification that our WW at Work meetings are back on!!!  Not sure how tomorrow's weigh in will go, but I am so glad to be headed back to meetings!!!


----------



## sjms71

As it gets closer to each Disney trip I seem to search the Dis more and more.  I came across this thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2702083.

You know how some people do the drinking around the world thing, well I think we should have a dis WW meet and the theme can be eating cupcakes around Disney World!  Yes..No?  I know not a very weight watchers friendly idea .


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> Woohoo!!  We just got notification that our WW at Work meetings are back on!!!  Not sure how tomorrow's weigh in will go, but I am so glad to be headed back to meetings!!!



Great news, meetings are a must for me, good luck tomorrow.


----------



## stitch1986

sjms71 said:


> great job, and Sandi is right, successes is measured in more than just lbs.  The fact that you loss 25.5 lbs shows you have changed behaviors and that is in itself a huge success .



my trainer has measured me and am losing inches and my BMI was a 38 now it is a 35



Sandi said:


> Good for you!  Slow and steady will win the race.  Are your clothes fitting differently?  Did you do your measurements when you started?  There are lots of ways to measure success that don't involve the scale and sometimes we need to look at the other measurements to feel like we're winning.  The best thing for me after the first 20 pounds was that I just felt better and my hips and knees didn't hurt all the time.  Sure, that didn't mean I was bikini ready, but I did "look" better because I felt better.  Tell us what you've noticed about yourself.



I know I am more self conscience of the things I eat, and I have taken photos and ironically the outfit i wore today I wore july of last yr and lost my belly or some of it, so I am seeing results when I get measured but my clothes still fit the same for me still not looser unless it isnt as noticeable and I just dont know. and yesterday i bruised my rib cage so exercising I cant do til I am ready for it :/ but I also have the bodybugg that I use to make sure i burn more calories then intake calories so thats still good


----------



## mommykds

So after 2 weeks in Disney & a week of procrastinating about getting back on WW's I am back. 

We had the QSDP (free) at Disney & I came back with a gain but I am not complaining because I ate what I wanted & was happy with that..I knew I would be up.    So it's time to get back into the groove & get off the last 25 lbs or so.


----------



## cepmom

hi everyone
trying to get back into the groove of sticking to my daily PPV but struggling...no idea why just seems to fall apart every afternoon. So frustrating! Figures, as soon as I feel in control, I lose it again I'll just keep dong my best and it will click on again at some point.

No WI for me this Sunday as our meetings were closed due to Irene, but I know I'm up, just not sure how much. 

Going to try Power Yoga tonight with DD...I've never done yoga (power or otherwise). Does anyone here do power yoga? What should I expect? Is it a good workout or more stretching?

Hope you all are doing well this week!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Just back from weigh in.  Boy, it was good to be back after not having a meeting last week!  Down 1 pound over two weeks, which I am pleased with, since I threw myself a MAJOR pity party last week, and ate everything in sight!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> As it gets closer to each Disney trip I seem to search the Dis more and more.  I came across this thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2702083.
> 
> You know how some people do the drinking around the world thing, well I think we should have a dis WW meet and the theme can be eating cupcakes around Disney World!  Yes..No?  I know not a very weight watchers friendly idea .



I like your idea!  Next year I plan on doing a bakery crawl.  I'm going to eat as many cupcakes as I can and then do a cupcake report instead of a trip report!    What do ya think of that idea?!!


----------



## alicia080979

I haven't been on here much lately and signed up for WW online a few weeks ago and already completely abandonded it. Right after I signed up online, my husband and I got temporary custody of my sister's 3 children (long story but they are being railroaded by Children's Services after they took their infant daughter to the ER with bruises bc her 2 yr old sister fell on her). Hubby & I went from no children to a 2yr old and 5 month old twins. Needless to say, WW and counting points (heck even trying to cook a meal at home is an amazing feat these days!) has been the last thing on my mind. I am so bummed bc I was so excited about WW and now I barely have time to shower! I am so ready for our trip in a few weeks...hopefully we make it out of the room bc we are both beyond exhausted!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

alicia080979 said:


> I haven't been on here much lately and signed up for WW online a few weeks ago and already completely abandonded it. Right after I signed up online, my husband and I got temporary custody of my sister's 3 children (long story but they are being railroaded by Children's Services after they took their infant daughter to the ER with bruises bc her 2 yr old sister fell on her). Hubby & I went from no children to a 2yr old and 5 month old twins. Needless to say, WW and counting points (heck even trying to cook a meal at home is an amazing feat these days!) has been the last thing on my mind. I am so bummed bc I was so excited about WW and now I barely have time to shower! I am so ready for our trip in a few weeks...hopefully we make it out of the room bc we are both beyond exhausted!




Wow!  Sounds like Weight Watchers is the last thing you need to be worrying about right now.  We were foster parents for about 9 years and at one point, we had a 6mth old, a two year old and a three year old so I can relate a little bit with what you're dealing with.  Sometimes I'd have to wait all day for my husband to come home from work before I could go to the bathroom.    I'm sorry this is happening to your sister's family but I'm sure they're thankful that you're there for their children.  

You may still be able to make good choices even though you're super busy and not counting points.  Keep lots of fresh fruits and veggies in the house and a few low cal snack items.  A BBQ chicken from the local grocery store makes a nice supper once in a while or maybe on the weekends you might have a chance to do some cooking and freeze some meals.  Sandwiches  from meat slices are also good at lunch time as well.

You're a saint for taking on this responsibility but don't forget to keep yourself healthy and well.


----------



## sjms71

mommykds said:


> So after 2 weeks in Disney & a week of procrastinating about getting back on WW's I am back.
> 
> We had the QSDP (free) at Disney & I came back with a gain but I am not complaining because I ate what I wanted & was happy with that..I knew I would be up.    So it's time to get back into the groove & get off the last 25 lbs or so.



Welcome back, go get those last 25 

Oh, anything different at Disney I should know about?  We leave in two weeks.



cepmom said:


> hi everyone
> trying to get back into the groove of sticking to my daily PPV but struggling...no idea why just seems to fall apart every afternoon. So frustrating! Figures, as soon as I feel in control, I lose it again I'll just keep dong my best and it will click on again at some point.
> 
> No WI for me this Sunday as our meetings were closed due to Irene, but I know I'm up, just not sure how much.
> 
> Going to try Power Yoga tonight with DD...I've never done yoga (power or otherwise). Does anyone here do power yoga? What should I expect? Is it a good workout or more stretching?
> 
> Hope you all are doing well this week!



Can't help you with yoga, but let us know how you like it.  Good luck getting back on track! 



BabyTigger99 said:


> Just back from weigh in.  Boy, it was good to be back after not having a meeting last week!  Down 1 pound over two weeks, which I am pleased with, since I threw myself a MAJOR pity party last week, and ate everything in sight!



Yay!  great job



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I like your idea!  Next year I plan on doing a bakery crawl.  I'm going to eat as many cupcakes as I can and then do a cupcake report instead of a trip report!    What do ya think of that idea?!!



I knew you would!  That sounds so fun and good.  I wouldn't be able to do that with family with their eyes watching me.  



alicia080979 said:


> I haven't been on here much lately and signed up for WW online a few weeks ago and already completely abandonded it. Right after I signed up online, my husband and I got temporary custody of my sister's 3 children (long story but they are being railroaded by Children's Services after they took their infant daughter to the ER with bruises bc her 2 yr old sister fell on her). Hubby & I went from no children to a 2yr old and 5 month old twins. Needless to say, WW and counting points (heck even trying to cook a meal at home is an amazing feat these days!) has been the last thing on my mind. I am so bummed bc I was so excited about WW and now I barely have time to shower! I am so ready for our trip in a few weeks...hopefully we make it out of the room bc we are both beyond exhausted!



Wow   I don't know what to say, I really hope everything works out for your family.  But as Jessie said try to make small doable changes, healthy choices, portion control.  Go on your vacation and enjoy.  Hopefully when you get home things are less crazy and you can focus on you and get back on the program.  Good luck, and even though you may not be doing WW full force keep us posted on what's going on or if you just need to vent.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I knew you would!  That sounds so fun and good.  I wouldn't be able to do that with family with their eyes watching me.



Well...I'll probably share.  I figure I should only eat half of each cupcake!  

Remember a while back, I said I couldn't find any butter finger chocolate bars (in my whole province!) to make my mini version of Disney's butter finger cupcake?  Well, I walked into the grocery store this morning and there they were!!  Just little ones in a package of 8 for $1.  I bought two packages but I was thinking that I should have bought more.  Now, I'm going to have to make some cupcakes!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> It's Monday, so how did our weekend challenge go?  Saturday was a little tricky for me with no power.  We went out to eat, but I think I did ok.  Hope everyone was able to survive the weekend .



I did manage to survive the weekend.  I decided that I wanted a decent loss this week so I thought that I wouldn't use any of my weeklies.  By Sunday morning, I hadn't used any but the scale hadn't budged one bit so I decided that maybe I wasn't eating enough -- now there all gone (I ate most of them today) but my guess is that I will be up tomorrow at WI.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I missed my weigh in today.  I didn't leave home early enough to stop in and I didn't want to make DS late for his swimming.  I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Sandi

Well, I did my WI today and I was up 0.6#.  That's over a 2 week period of not doing a good job tracking; it coulda been worse.  So, I'm rededicated to tracking this week and I'm pretty sure it's going to work.

My real problem lately is snacking after 8:00 p.m.  I usually don't get home until 6:30 or so and, by the time I get in some exercise, I'm eating dinner at 7:30 or 8:00.  If I could STOP after dinner, I'd be okay.  But . . .  that's when what DH and DD are snacking on after they ate dinner earlier than me looks too good to pass up.  I need some major behavior modification and I think I'm going to have to pay DD16 to help me.  She'll do almost anything for money, so it should work.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Well, I did my WI today and I was up 0.6#.  That's over a 2 week period of not doing a good job tracking; it coulda been worse.  So, I'm rededicated to tracking this week and I'm pretty sure it's going to work.
> 
> My real problem lately is snacking after 8:00 p.m.  I usually don't get home until 6:30 or so and, by the time I get in some exercise, I'm eating dinner at 7:30 or 8:00.  If I could STOP after dinner, I'd be okay.  But . . .  that's when what DH and DD are snacking on after they ate dinner earlier than me looks too good to pass up.  I need some major behavior modification and I think I'm going to have to pay DD16 to help me.  She'll do almost anything for money, so it should work.



Why can't they _snack before_ you get home and eat dinner with you???


----------



## mrzrich

Hey guys, Its been a rough few weeks.  I've slipped into a bad habit of not tracking after dinner and done some mindless snacking.  I've gained almost 10 lbs since my July vacation.

Today is September 1st and I am starting fresh.  I have identified some trigger foods that I simply can not have in my house.

Today is a fresh start.


----------



## NC State

Hello my WW buddies.  I fell off the WW wagon for two days celebrating my 47th birthday....but I lost .2 this week.  I have one more day (Sunday) for my last birthday celebration and back on program 100% before my vacation.  Hope everyone has a good week and keep thinking happy thoughts!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Why can't they _snack before_ you get home and eat dinner with you???



We're all on different schedules.  DH and DD16 are healthy and in normal weight ranges, so it's not really fair to ask them to change what they're doing to accommodate me.  I can exercise control -- I've done it before.  The last few weeks is when I got lax.  We snacked on fruit last night, and DH ate his frozen yogurt in the dining room, so progress is being made.



mrzrich said:


> Hey guys, Its been a rough few weeks.  I've slipped into a bad habit of not tracking after dinner and done some mindless snacking.  I've gained almost 10 lbs since my July vacation.
> 
> Today is September 1st and I am starting fresh.  I have identified some trigger foods that I simply can not have in my house.
> 
> Today is a fresh start.



Today is a new day and a fresh start.  At least you caught yourself at 10 pounds Toni-Ann!  We've all been there and the real winners are those who make a change at 10 pounds instead of throwing in the towel and letting another 30 pounds add on.  You're going to be okay.  Tracking really is the key, isn't it?



NC State said:


> Hello my WW buddies.  I fell off the WW wagon for two days celebrating my 47th birthday....but I lost .2 this week.  I have one more day (Sunday) for my last birthday celebration and back on program 100% before my vacation.  Hope everyone has a good week and keep thinking happy thoughts!



Happy Birthday!  How nice to lose even if you felt like you fell off the wagon.  Obviously, you didn't take a horrible tumble.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Hey guys, Its been a rough few weeks.  I've slipped into a bad habit of not tracking after dinner and done some mindless snacking.  I've gained almost 10 lbs since my July vacation.
> 
> Today is September 1st and I am starting fresh.  I have identified some trigger foods that I simply can not have in my house.
> 
> Today is a fresh start.





Sandi said:


> Today is a new day and a fresh start.  At least you caught yourself at 10 pounds Toni-Ann!  We've all been there and the real winners are those who make a change at 10 pounds instead of throwing in the towel and letting another 30 pounds add on.  You're going to be okay.  Tracking really is the key, isn't it?



Well said!  I completely agree!


----------



## sjms71

I
*
*
*
*
*
*
DID
*
*
*
*
*
*
IT


lost 3.2 lbs this week and hit GOAL!!!!!!!  I am actually 1.8 under my goal weight.  I couldn't wait to come back and tell you guys!!!  I am so excited yet nervous for the next phase.  I was screaming and jumping up and down at the scale this morning.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> I . . . lost 3.2 lbs this week and hit GOAL!!!!!!!  I am actually 1.8 under my goal weight.  I couldn't wait to come back and tell you guys!!!  I am so excited yet nervous for the next phase.  I was screaming and jumping up and down at the scale this morning.



Oh Stephanie, that is so great!!!!!  Yea you!!!!  Three cheers for you 

Are you walking on air now?  How the heck did you lose 3.2 pounds at this stage?  You are an amazing inspiration.  So proud of you; I bet your family is, too.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Oh Stephanie, that is so great!!!!!  Yea you!!!!  Three cheers for you
> 
> Are you walking on air now?  How the heck did you lose 3.2 pounds at this stage?  You are an amazing inspiration.  So proud of you; I bet your family is, too.



THANK YOU!!!!!! I am walking on air for sure. Lots of protein this week and because I am home I worked out an abnormal amount cause well I really wanted to make goal this week.  I did like 3 20 minute workouts a day.  I know a lot and I normally wouldn't do that but I didn't think that much weight would come off.  Next week our meeting site is closed and then I will be away.


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> I
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> DID
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> IT
> 
> 
> lost 3.2 lbs this week and hit GOAL!!!!!!!  I am actually 1.8 under my goal weight.  I couldn't wait to come back and tell you guys!!!  I am so excited yet nervous for the next phase.  I was screaming and jumping up and down at the scale this morning.



Yeah! WAY TO GO!


----------



## Twingle

sjms71 said:


> I
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> DID
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> IT
> 
> 
> lost 3.2 lbs this week and hit GOAL!!!!!!!  I am actually 1.8 under my goal weight.  I couldn't wait to come back and tell you guys!!!  I am so excited yet nervous for the next phase.  I was screaming and jumping up and down at the scale this morning.



 Rah Rah Rah!  Sis Boom Bah!

That is *SO AWESOME*!!! I am soo proud of you and all your hard work!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Stephanie!!!  That is awesome!!!!


----------



## Wishes Count

After finishing my first week, where I carefully weighed and tracked everything, except for when I was away on my retreat I GAINED 1.2 lbs. 

I'm sort of disappointed. I really felt like I was careful too at the retreat, I had a turkey sandwich with lettuce and tomato, no mayo. But we did have pasta and meat sauce and it was hard to eye ball how much pasta I took. I was so careful at home as well. 

I feel like I am doing something wrong, how can one bowl of pasta blow it? I'm so sad


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Oh my gosh!!!   You did it!!!    I'm so happy, I could cry!!  That's a wonderful loss as well.  Congrats on making goal!  Will you be celebrating with everyone tonight???


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Hi all,
I am not trying to hijack your thread here, but I have a questions for all you WW'ers.  I was looking online last night and was trying to decided if I should join the online program, however I hesitated because the program has been completely changed since I was last a member.
So my question for you ladies is how do you feel about the new points plus program and do you feel that you are as successful with this plan then the previous version of WW'ers?  
Thanks for any input!  I desperately need to lose at least 50 more pounds.


----------



## mrzrich

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Hi all,
> I am not trying to hijack your thread here, but I have a questions for all you WW'ers.  I was looking online last night and was trying to decided if I should join the online program, however I hesitated because the program has been completely changed since I was last a member.
> So my question for you ladies is how do you feel about the new points plus program and do you feel that you are as successful with this plan then the previous version of WW'ers?
> Thanks for any input!  I desperately need to lose at least 50 more pounds.



Truthfully, I am struggling on Points plus.  I lost 53 pound on the old program between April and Nov 2010.  I lost 9 pounds since the program changed to Points plus Nov 28th 2010.  I've since gained 10 lbs back.  

Part of me has been seriously considering a return to the old program


----------



## Sandi

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Hi all,
> I am not trying to hijack your thread here, but I have a questions for all you WW'ers.  I was looking online last night and was trying to decided if I should join the online program, however I hesitated because the program has been completely changed since I was last a member.
> So my question for you ladies is how do you feel about the new points plus program and do you feel that you are as successful with this plan then the previous version of WW'ers?
> Thanks for any input!  I desperately need to lose at least 50 more pounds.



Hi, and welcome to our thread.  This is my third (and final, I hope) go 'round with WW.  I made goal both of my earlier tries and am a lifetime member.  I fell off the wagon and gained 30 pounds back.  I re-joined in April of 2010 and I still have a few more pounds to get to my goal -- but those 30 pounds are now gone.  

I was there for the switch over from the old plan to the new PP plan.  I like the new plan a lot more than the old plan.  The primary reason is that now fruits are zero points.  It makes it a lot easier to have a zero points plus snack when you can eat a peach instead of three carrots!

I go to the weekly meetings in person and am also an on-line subscriber.  The $40 a month is worth it to me.  I find I do much better if I go to the meetings -- it helps keep me accountable (and I love my leader).  It is taking me a long time to lose my weight, but by all accounts, it is more likely to stay off long term if it comes off slowly.  My average loss comes out to a little less than 1/2 pound a week.  That sounds terribly slow, but over the course of 60 weeks, that's 30 pounds.  It would be a lot easier to gain that weight.  The time is going to pass whether you do something or not, so you might as well try to lose.  The first couple of weeks are usually big loss weeks and can be very encouraging.  Where it gets tough is when you do everything right and lose 0.2 pounds or even gain weight.  That's when a lot of people quit.

I've found that the people on this thread are my best weight loss buddies.  You'll always find someone who has been through what you've been through or who are facing the same challenges.  I think that's a good part of why I haven't quit this time.  Good luck in your decision.  We're here if you want to join us!


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> I
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> DID
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> IT
> 
> 
> lost 3.2 lbs this week and hit GOAL!!!!!!!  I am actually 1.8 under my goal weight.  I couldn't wait to come back and tell you guys!!!  I am so excited yet nervous for the next phase.  I was screaming and jumping up and down at the scale this morning.



yay!!!! I am so happy for you! 3.2 lbs down in a week is awesome!! You rock Stephanie!!


----------



## sjms71

THANK YOU so  much everyone!  I love my meetings but you all have been such a fabulous support system and source of inspiration.  Some weeks I don't know how I would have continued without all of your virtual shoulders.  When they confirmed that I met my goal, I couldn't wait to come home and tell all of you FIRST!  You guys are the BEST .  I am also so proud of myself as being raised in a family that celebrated everything with food, my husband says to me tonight do you want to go out to dinner to celebrate?  I said no, I didn't want to celebrate my loss of 73 lbs with food.
to everyone who is struggling, keep going  the program works.  Sometimes it doesn't come off the way we want in the time frame we want it to but it will, don't give up cause you're worth it!


----------



## sjms71

Wishes Count said:


> After finishing my first week, where I carefully weighed and tracked everything, except for when I was away on my retreat I GAINED 1.2 lbs.
> 
> I'm sort of disappointed. I really felt like I was careful too at the retreat, I had a turkey sandwich with lettuce and tomato, no mayo. But we did have pasta and meat sauce and it was hard to eye ball how much pasta I took. I was so careful at home as well.
> 
> I feel like I am doing something wrong, how can one bowl of pasta blow it? I'm so sad



 hang in there, maybe it's sodium.  Make sure you drink lots of water.  See how this week goes now that you are home. Don't get discouraged .


----------



## NC State

sjms71 said:


> I
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> DID
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> IT
> 
> 
> lost 3.2 lbs this week and hit GOAL!!!!!!!  I am actually 1.8 under my goal weight.  I couldn't wait to come back and tell you guys!!!  I am so excited yet nervous for the next phase.  I was screaming and jumping up and down at the scale this morning.



OMG...that is so great.  I hope I can do as well as you!  You should be in WW ads proving that WW works!


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> OMG...that is so great.  I hope I can do as well as you!  You should be in WW ads proving that WW works!



Thanks Steph, it's funny cause I saw WW was looking for people to submit their story who have hit goal.  However, the cut off date ended last week .  You are doing as well as me .   I figured out my 6 weeks till lifetime date and it will be October 13.  Almost 2 years to the day, I joined October 15, 2009.


----------



## Sandi

I have to say that Stephanie has given me a refreshed incentive to lose.  Last night when I got home from work, DD16 and her friend had made cookies (we have new neighbors and are going to take a welcome basket over this weekend).  They are snickerdoodles which are my faves!  I thought about eating one and then going for my run.  Then I thought, no, to be successful like Stephanie (and others of you here), I should go run first and then I'll know whether a cookie is really worth it.  I did 5 miles and was a sweaty gal when I got home.  The points earned for running would have offset the cookie, but it wasn't worth it.  I used only my daily points yesterday and I haven't done that in a LONG time.

The weekend is on us.  Here's to a great one!


----------



## cepmom

Sandi said:


> I have to say that Stephanie has given me a refreshed incentive to lose.  Last night when I got home from work, DD16 and her friend had made cookies (we have new neighbors and are going to take a welcome basket over this weekend).  They are snickerdoodles which are my faves!  I thought about eating one and then going for my run.  Then I thought, no, to be successful like Stephanie (and others of you here), I should go run first and then I'll know whether a cookie is really worth it.  I did 5 miles and was a sweaty gal when I got home.  The points earned for running would have offset the cookie, but it wasn't worth it.  I used only my daily points yesterday and I haven't done that in a LONG time.
> 
> The weekend is on us.  Here's to a great one!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> I have to say that Stephanie has given me a refreshed incentive to lose.  Last night when I got home from work, DD16 and her friend had made cookies (we have new neighbors and are going to take a welcome basket over this weekend).  They are snickerdoodles which are my faves!  I thought about eating one and then going for my run.  Then I thought, no, to be successful like Stephanie (and others of you here), I should go run first and then I'll know whether a cookie is really worth it.  I did 5 miles and was a sweaty gal when I got home.  The points earned for running would have offset the cookie, but it wasn't worth it.  I used only my daily points yesterday and I haven't done that in a LONG time.
> 
> The weekend is on us.  Here's to a great one!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> I have to say that Stephanie has given me a refreshed incentive to lose.  Last night when I got home from work, DD16 and her friend had made cookies (we have new neighbors and are going to take a welcome basket over this weekend).  They are snickerdoodles which are my faves!  I thought about eating one and then going for my run.  Then I thought, no, to be successful like Stephanie (and others of you here), I should go run first and then I'll know whether a cookie is really worth it.  I did 5 miles and was a sweaty gal when I got home.  The points earned for running would have offset the cookie, but it wasn't worth it.  I used only my daily points yesterday and I haven't done that in a LONG time.
> 
> The weekend is on us.  Here's to a great one!



Good for you, Sandi!  

Happy long weekend, everyone!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I was up 1.8 at my WI yesterday.  Not a good thing!  I wonder if it's the fruit.  I'm going to try to eat less of it this week.  I bought less of it so we'll see how it goes.

Gotta run...here's where DS and I are spending the afternoon today.
http://www.wildwaterkingdom.com/our-park/park-guide.html

Enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was up 1.8 at my WI yesterday.  Not a good thing!  I wonder if it's the fruit.  I'm going to try to eat less of it this week.  I bought less of it so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Gotta run...here's where DS and I are spending the afternoon today.
> http://www.wildwaterkingdom.com/our-park/park-guide.html
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day!



Ooooh, that looks like fun.  Lots of opportunity for exercise, too.  

Sorry about your gain.  I know how obnoxious it feels.  I bet that cutting down on the fruit will help you -- even though they are zero PP, they still have sugar, etc.  Good luck with your plan this week.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

I hope you all don't mind me posting here with you all.  After reading the tread and seeing those of you with tons of success I bit the bullet and signed up for WW'ers online.  I successfully completed my first day yesterday and am looking forward to my new found motivation!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was up 1.8 at my WI yesterday.  Not a good thing!  I wonder if it's the fruit.  I'm going to try to eat less of it this week.  I bought less of it so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Gotta run...here's where DS and I are spending the afternoon today.
> http://www.wildwaterkingdom.com/our-park/park-guide.html
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day!



Sorry about the gain, hope you had fun today with ds!

Oh, Jess, how many points do you eat now? Etools is telling me 35 .



Crazy4Disney06 said:


> I hope you all don't mind me posting here with you all.  After reading the tread and seeing those of you with tons of success I bit the bullet and signed up for WW'ers online.  I successfully completed my first day yesterday and am looking forward to my new found motivation!



We don't at all mind  welcome(officially) . Good luck, let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## Sandi

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> I hope you all don't mind me posting here with you all.  After reading the tread and seeing those of you with *tons of success *I bit the bullet and signed up for WW'ers online.  I successfully completed my first day yesterday and am looking forward to my new found motivation!



The more the merrier.  Welcome!  Sounds like you're off to a great start.  We probably have had a "ton" of success among us all!  (Your reference just made me laugh.)


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Ooooh, that looks like fun.  Lots of opportunity for exercise, too.
> 
> Sorry about your gain.  I know how obnoxious it feels.  I bet that cutting down on the fruit will help you -- even though they are zero PP, they still have sugar, etc.  Good luck with your plan this week.



It has to be the fruit, Sandi.  I just cant think of anything else that it could be.  I ate a whole watermelon in two days one week -- I have no control when it comes to the fruit.  I can eat a bag of grapes in a day along with a couple of bananas and anything else I can sink my teeth into.    So, this week, I just bought bananas, oranges and a bag of apples.  I've also decided not to get on the scale at home this week.  Some weeks, all that is preventing me from going back to Points is the fact that I no longer have a points finder.

We did have a nice day today.  We were planning on staying until the park closed at 6 but it started raining and we had thunder and lightning around 5 so we left then.  I went down one of the big water slides but DS just stuck to the lazy river, the swimming pool and the wave pool.




Crazy4Disney06 said:


> I hope you all don't mind me posting here with you all.  After reading the tread and seeing those of you with tons of success I bit the bullet and signed up for WW'ers online.  I successfully completed my first day yesterday and am looking forward to my new found motivation!



Hi!  Welcome aboard.  Congratulations on signing up for Weight Watchers.  You've come to the right place.  



sjms71 said:


> Sorry about the gain, hope you had fun today with ds!
> 
> Oh, Jess, how many points do you eat now? Etools is telling me 35 .



We did have fun, thanks!  My hair got wet -- I hate it when that happens.

Etools is telling you the truth.  If you were eating 29 in weight loss mode, adding 6 during maintenance would bring you up to 35.  I'm surprised your receptionist didn't tell you that.    You've got 6 weeks to play around with the numbers.  If you gain or continue to lose, just adjust your points up or down one at a time after your weekly weigh in until your body finds it's happy place and you begin to maintain.  That's going to be the hard part -- not seeing the losses anymore.  After you reach Lifetime, whatever you do, don't stop going to your weekly meetings.

As for me, I've been in weight loss mode since before Points Plus but it doesn't seem to do me any good because overall, I'm not losing.  I'm still eating 29 points.  On the old Points plan, I was eating 28 points and all of my 35 WPA's to maintain.  Once I get this 10 - 13 pounds off, I'm hoping to be able to maintain on at least 35 + 49.


----------



## sjms71

I agree 100% about the fruit.  I cut back a lot the last 2 months.  No bananas, which I love.  Concentrated on apples, berries,grapes and watermelon.  But ate more raw veggies instead.  Have a great weekend everyone, food is not in control of you, *YOU* are in control of food!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I agree 100% about the fruit.  I cut back a lot the last 2 months.  No bananas, which I love.  Concentrated on apples, berries,grapes and watermelon.  But ate more raw veggies instead.  Have a great weekend everyone, food is not in control of you, *YOU* are in control of food!



I should memorize that!


----------



## Sandi

I cleaned some cupboards today to do something useful and constructive.  I found a can of pumpkin and a box of the sugar free Jello vanilla pudding.  So, I made a pumpkin mousse and it is yummy.  Canned pumpkin is zero points plus, so it added nothing to my sugar free, fat free pudding.  I hadn't made that stuff since last autumn and forgot how satisfying it is.

It was pretty warm here today, so I didn't run.  Took a nice long walk with DH instead -- we kept up a 20 minute/mile pace for 85 minutes.  I enjoyed that time with him.

Almost completed 4 days of honest, thorough tracking!  I feel good.  I think I can do 3 more days.  How are you all doing this week -- especially on the weekend.


----------



## cepmom

Sandi said:


> I cleaned some cupboards today to do something useful and constructive.  I found a can of pumpkin and a box of the sugar free Jello vanilla pudding.  So, I made a pumpkin mousse and it is yummy.  Canned pumpkin is zero points plus, so it added nothing to my sugar free, fat free pudding.  I hadn't made that stuff since last autumn and forgot how satisfying it is.
> 
> It was pretty warm here today, so I didn't run.  Took a nice long walk with DH instead -- we kept up a 20 minute/mile pace for 85 minutes.  I enjoyed that time with him.
> 
> Almost completed 4 days of honest, thorough tracking!  I feel good.  I think I can do 3 more days.  How are you all doing this week -- especially on the weekend.



Sandi ~
can you share the pumpkin mousse recipe? I think I have both of those things in the house now and would love to try it!

Did well tracking today; went over a by a few points but nothing like I have been doing the past couple of weeks thankfully. One day at a time!


----------



## Sandi

cepmom said:


> Sandi ~
> can you share the pumpkin mousse recipe? I think I have both of those things in the house now and would love to try it!



Sure!  It's really easy.  I used the six serving box of Jello, sugar-free, fat-free instant pudding.  I use skim milk in the recipe. It calls for 3 cups of milk -- I used 2 cups of milk and 1 cup of canned pumpkin.  (It's important that you use canned pumpkin, not canned pumpkin pie mix!)  Pour the milk into the pudding mix and whisk it for 90 seconds.  Then add the pumpkin and whisk another minute.  Put it in the fridge and it's ready in 5 minutes.

If you use a 4 serving size box of instant pudding, I still do a 2/3 skim milk, 1/3 pumpkin ratio.  It's tasty with a dollop of lite Cool Whip.

You can freeze the left over pumpkin for another batch later.  Just let it thaw out before you add it to the recipe.

Let me know how you like it.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Sandi said:


> Sure!  It's really easy.  I used the six serving box of Jello, sugar-free, fat-free instant pudding.  I use skim milk in the recipe. It calls for 3 cups of milk -- I used 2 cups of milk and 1 cup of canned pumpkin.  (It's important that you use canned pumpkin, not canned pumpkin pie mix!)  Pour the milk into the pudding mix and whisk it for 90 seconds.  Then add the pumpkin and whisk another minute.  Put it in the fridge and it's ready in 5 minutes.
> 
> If you use a 4 serving size box of instant pudding, I still do a 2/3 skim milk, 1/3 pumpkin ratio.  It's tasty with a dollop of lite Cool Whip.
> 
> You can freeze the left over pumpkin for another batch later.  Just let it thaw out before you add it to the recipe.
> 
> Let me know how you like it.




That sounds SO good!  I'm headed to the grocery tomorrow and will have to get the things to try that.  Could be a new fall/Thanksgiving dessert!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Oops...double-posted.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

sjms71 said:


> I
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> DID
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> IT
> 
> 
> lost 3.2 lbs this week and hit GOAL!!!!!!!  I am actually 1.8 under my goal weight.  I couldn't wait to come back and tell you guys!!!  I am so excited yet nervous for the next phase.  I was screaming and jumping up and down at the scale this morning.




(I've been away from the computer for a couple weeks and am catching up on DIS reading tonight...)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! That's FANTASTIC!!!  

Please keep us posted on how you're doing on maintenance.  I'm now there too and am interested in hearing how others are handling it.


For some reason, I decided this past week would be a good time to take up jogging...or "trotting".   I don't know what possessed me...I've always HATED running before...except that after developing quite a quick walking pace this summer, I thought I'd better kick my exercise up a notch and get more aeorbic activity now that I'm on Maintenance.  While it's still nice outside, I didn't really want to get back on the elliptical indoors.

I'm never going to run a marathon, but after five days, I "trotted" an entire mile tonight without stopping.  That's *huge* for me!  I'm going to try and do that every morning before work this week and see how it goes.


----------



## Sandi

disbabyndaddy said:


> That sounds SO good!  I'm headed to the grocery tomorrow and will have to get the things to try that.  Could be a new fall/Thanksgiving dessert!



Add a little nutmeg, cinnamon, or pumpkin pie spice for the holidays.  



disbabyndaddy said:


> For some reason, I decided this past week would be a good time to take up jogging...or "trotting".   I don't know what possessed me...I've always HATED running before...except that after developing quite a quick walking pace this summer, I thought I'd better kick my exercise up a notch and get more aeorbic activity now that I'm on Maintenance.  While it's still nice outside, I didn't really want to get back on the elliptical indoors.
> 
> I'm never going to run a marathon, but after five days, I "trotted" an entire mile tonight without stopping.  That's *huge* for me!  I'm going to try and do that every morning before work this week and see how it goes.



Good work with that!  It will be nice if you end up loving running.  I do a modified "Galloway" method that helped me go longer.  You might find that you can do a lot more than one mile if you break it up between walking and running.  There are lots of ratios that different people use.  When I first started running, I tried to just run until I couldn't anymore.  That wasn't the best strategy for my body!  Now I run 9 minutes and walk 1 minute (with appropriate warm up and cool down) and, at the end, I feel like I could do more.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Sandi said:


> Good work with that!  It will be nice if you end up loving running.  I do a modified "Galloway" method that helped me go longer.  You might find that you can do a lot more than one mile if you break it up between walking and running.  There are lots of ratios that different people use.  When I first started running, I tried to just run until I couldn't anymore.  That wasn't the best strategy for my body!  Now I run 9 minutes and walk 1 minute (with appropriate warm up and cool down) and, at the end, I feel like I could do more.



Thanks for the tips!  I don't know many runners and haven't talked to anyone for suggestions.

How about breathing?  I'm doing the "in through the nose, exhale through the mouth" I've read in almost everything and getting along ok, though sometimes I just have to break rhythm and take a *really* deep breath and exhale BIG, then start over again with "count in two, out two".  I don't really feel like I'm huffing and puffing, but I certainly couldn't carry on a conversation I've read I should be able to do.  I've read to slow down so I could converse while running, and I've tried to start slow with a short stride, but it feels SO unnatural to go that slow...my gate(?) wants to speed up and lengthen my stride the further I go.  (I used to be a sprinter, so it's hard to pull back and think "distance".)

Any tips on breathing and/or or slowing down from the joggers out there?


----------



## stitch1986

congrats stephanie!!

I weighted in yesterday with my trainer and lost another 2 lbs!! making it 28 lbs lost since march and got 14 lbs to go for my 1st goal to be under 200, and I am signing up for my first ever 5k run oct 9  I figured it will be a milestone for me to do this on top of my weight loss


----------



## sjms71

disbabyndaddy said:


> (I've been away from the computer for a couple weeks and am catching up on DIS reading tonight...)
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! That's FANTASTIC!!!
> 
> Please keep us posted on how you're doing on maintenance.  I'm now there too and am interested in hearing how others are handling it.
> 
> 
> For some reason, I decided this past week would be a good time to take up jogging...or "trotting".   I don't know what possessed me...I've always HATED running before...except that after developing quite a quick walking pace this summer, I thought I'd better kick my exercise up a notch and get more aeorbic activity now that I'm on Maintenance.  While it's still nice outside, I didn't really want to get back on the elliptical indoors.
> 
> I'm never going to run a marathon, but after five days, I "trotted" an entire mile tonight without stopping.  That's *huge* for me!  I'm going to try and do that every morning before work this week and see how it goes.



Thank you very much, I'll be around, you guys aren't getting rid of me yet .  Great job on the "trotting", that made me chuckle cause thats probably really what I do.


----------



## sjms71

stitch1986 said:


> congrats stephanie!!
> 
> I weighted in yesterday with my trainer and lost another 2 lbs!! making it 28 lbs lost since march and got 14 lbs to go for my 1st goal to be under 200, and I am signing up for my first ever 5k run oct 9  I figured it will be a milestone for me to do this on top of my weight loss



Wow! 28 lbs is huge,  I am still yet to run a 5k, so that is a huge accomplishment in my eyes.  You will hit that under 200 milestone before you know it


----------



## sjms71

I hope everyone is having a great weekend. I really wish everyone wasn't home today so I could get back to my routine.  Maintenance is going......I kind of feel like a deer caught in the headlights my first weekend.  It's strange, I feel like I don't know what to do, I do but, who knows.  I've been good eating wise and have exercised everyday.  Our center is closed this week but really going to try to weigh in maybe Friday at another location before we leave for disney.

Anyway, hope everyone enjoys their day off.  I will be getting my tires rotated and balanced this morning.  I am such a mean wife, I always am taking my van to get all the maintenance work.  So, scheduled my tire appt for this morning at 9 am so DH can go with me on his day off .  I don't need him to go, but I don't get a "day off",  I know I really should let him sleep in......nah.


----------



## Sandi

disbabyndaddy said:


> Thanks for the tips!  I don't know many runners and haven't talked to anyone for suggestions.
> 
> How about breathing?  I'm doing the "in through the nose, exhale through the mouth" I've read in almost everything and getting along ok, though sometimes I just have to break rhythm and take a *really* deep breath and exhale BIG, then start over again with "count in two, out two".  I don't really feel like I'm huffing and puffing, but I certainly couldn't carry on a conversation I've read I should be able to do.  I've read to slow down so I could converse while running, and I've tried to start slow with a short stride, but it feels SO unnatural to go that slow...my gate(?) wants to speed up and lengthen my stride the further I go.  (I used to be a sprinter, so it's hard to pull back and think "distance".)
> 
> Any tips on breathing and/or or slowing down from the joggers out there?



Here is a good link for beginners on breathing:
http://running.about.com/od/howtorun/f/breathing.htm
I ran distance in high school and college.  There is a big difference between long distance and sprinting.  I don't think you'll get enough oxygen for long runs if you do the "in through the nose" thing.  Another thing I did was signed up for a "good form running" program at my local running gear store.  It was a free program with some really knowledgable people who really helped.  There is a huge


----------



## sjms71

Just wanted to share something.  Today we went to our local pizza place for lunch.  This is your typical mom and pop place that we have gone too since it opened many years ago.  The owners are always there and they have about 7 high school/ college girls that have worked for them a long time.  Anyway, while we were there today the one girl who doesn't live in the area but goes to school locally was working.  She came up to our table and said to me, I just wanted to tell you, you look amazing, she said I haven't worked in a while and was just blown away when I saw you.  Well, I was over the moon and really almost cried.  What a sweet thing for her to say.  Needless to say I was very happy all day.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Just wanted to share something.  Today we went to our local pizza place for lunch.  This is your typical mom and pop place that we have gone too since it opened many years ago.  The owners are always there and they have about 7 high school/ college girls that have worked for them a long time.  Anyway, while we were there today the one girl who doesn't live in the area but goes to school locally was working.  She came up to our table and said to me, I just wanted to tell you, you look amazing, she said I haven't worked in a while and was just blown away when I saw you.  Well, I was over the moon and really almost cried.  What a sweet thing for her to say.  Needless to say I was very happy all day.



That is so cool!  Very nice of her to mention it and acknowledge your success.  Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Okay, time to get back on the wagon.  The last few weeks have not been that great at all.  Time to recharge.  Just back from my weigh in and I lost .4 pounds, which, yes, is a loss, and I am happy, because I was BAD this weekend.  My goal is to (hopefully) make it into the 150s next week!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Just wanted to share something.  Today we went to our local pizza place for lunch.  This is your typical mom and pop place that we have gone too since it opened many years ago.  The owners are always there and they have about 7 high school/ college girls that have worked for them a long time.  Anyway, while we were there today the one girl who doesn't live in the area but goes to school locally was working.  She came up to our table and said to me, I just wanted to tell you, you look amazing, she said I haven't worked in a while and was just blown away when I saw you.  Well, I was over the moon and really almost cried.  What a sweet thing for her to say.  Needless to say I was very happy all day.



Oh, Stephanie!  You must have felt so good.  That really was a sweet thing for her to say.


----------



## uicbear

OK, just want to ask...

why is it that it can take a week of good diet and exercise to lose a pound...but you can put that pound back on in less than 24 hours...

Can you tell I'm just a little bit frustrated this week?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

uicbear said:


> OK, just want to ask...
> 
> why is it that it can take a week of good diet and exercise to lose a pound...but you can put that pound back on in less than 24 hours...
> 
> Can you tell I'm just a little bit frustrated this week?



Yup!  Makes absolutely no sense does it?  It takes a lot of sacrifice and determination to lose the weight and no effort at all to gain it back!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I'm down 1.5 lb today...Yaaaahhhhh!!  I bought less fruit this morning while I was shopping, however, I did find the bargain of the century -- a package of 8 individually wrapped Reeses Peanut Butter Cups for 44 cents.  You DON'T need to know how many packages I bought!  

I can't wait to hear how your 1st week of maintenance went, Stephanie!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I thought I'd share a recipe with you that I made for supper tonight.  Here's the link:  http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Zucchini-Noodles-2/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=33990108&prop26=WhatsCooking&prop27=2010-03-18&prop28=PhotoArea2&prop29=Photo_3&me=1

Zucchini Noodles.  They were pretty good.  I used 2t of oil instead of the butter and I didn't add the salt & pepper to taste or the Parmesan cheese (but that was just to save on points).  We love garlic so I used 5 - 6 cloves.  I think I've found a new way to serve zucchini!


----------



## sjms71

uicbear said:


> OK, just want to ask...
> 
> why is it that it can take a week of good diet and exercise to lose a pound...but you can put that pound back on in less than 24 hours...
> 
> Can you tell I'm just a little bit frustrated this week?



Isn't that the truth .



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm down 1.5 lb today...Yaaaahhhhh!!  I bought less fruit this morning while I was shopping, however, I did find the bargain of the century -- a package of 8 individually wrapped Reeses Peanut Butter Cups for 44 cents.  You DON'T need to know how many packages I bought!
> 
> I can't wait to hear how your 1st week of maintenance went, Stephanie!



Good for you!  Was it less fruit?

Maintenance is going, it's very hard not to be in the weight loss frame of mind.  I am trying to eat more points but having a hard time doing it, I know strange.  The fact that this week has been very busy with getting ready to leave this weekend and several Dr.'s appts this week hasn't helped.  Having some "girl" issues so had to have a ultrasound today and extensive hormonal blood work and everything came back ok.  The only thing is I have a pituitary tumor and my levels are higher than normal so maybe that's it.  I feel fine and glad to hear my ultrasound didn't show any problems with girly parts so no worries. Anyway, that all has preoccupied my mind all week. Can't bring myself to cut back on exercise either.  My plan is to weigh in on Friday so I'll let you know how I did. Hope everyone else is having a good week.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I thought I'd share a recipe with you that I made for supper tonight.  Here's the link:  http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Zucchini-Noodles-2/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=33990108&prop26=WhatsCooking&prop27=2010-03-18&prop28=PhotoArea2&prop29=Photo_3&me=1
> 
> Zucchini Noodles.  They were pretty good.  I used 2t of oil instead of the butter and I didn't add the salt & pepper to taste or the Parmesan cheese (but that was just to save on points).  We love garlic so I used 5 - 6 cloves.  I think I've found a new way to serve zucchini!



Ooh thanks for posting.  I have eaten a lot of zucchini this summer, will make this when I get home.

**just realized my tickers wrong, we leave in 3 days not 1 week**


----------



## NC State

I'm down another .6 this week for a total of 30.8, I'm glad I'm losing but I feel like I'm spinning my wheels.  I know I need to kick up my work outs. I'm keeping my positive thoughts and know that I'm on the right track.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> **just realized my tickers wrong, we leave in 3 days not 1 week**



And I'm exceedingly jealous.  Good luck with your WI tomorrow!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Good for you!  Was it less fruit?
> 
> Maintenance is going, it's very hard not to be in the weight loss frame of mind.  I am trying to eat more points but having a hard time doing it, I know strange.  The fact that this week has been very busy with getting ready to leave this weekend and several Dr.'s appts this week hasn't helped.  Having some "girl" issues so had to have a ultrasound today and extensive hormonal blood work and everything came back ok.  The only thing is I have a pituitary tumor and my levels are higher than normal so maybe that's it.  I feel fine and glad to hear my ultrasound didn't show any problems with girly parts so no worries. Anyway, that all has preoccupied my mind all week. Can't bring myself to cut back on exercise either.  My plan is to weigh in on Friday so I'll let you know how I did. Hope everyone else is having a good week.



I think it may have been the fruit.  I really didn't do anything else.  I'm cutting back this week again but I also plan to start weighing in wearing jeans from now on through the winter so there may not be as much of a difference next week.

How did you like the zucchini noodles???

Good luck with your WI in tomorrow.  I'm happy that your ultrasound was fine and that you can go to Disney without having to worry about that.  Pop in before you leave!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

NC State said:


> I'm down another .6 this week for a total of 30.8, I'm glad I'm losing but I feel like I'm spinning my wheels.  I know I need to kick up my work outs. I'm keeping my positive thoughts and know that I'm on the right track.




Nice job!


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> I'm down another .6 this week for a total of 30.8, I'm glad I'm losing but I feel like I'm spinning my wheels.  I know I need to kick up my work outs. I'm keeping my positive thoughts and know that I'm on the right track.



Great job Steph!  Keep it up.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Oh man, yesterday was TOTALLY my cheat day for the week!  Tailgate party at work, pizza for dinner, and chips and guac when the Packers were making my blood pressure raise at the end of the game last night!!!  Back on track today, enjoying my oatmeal, and already planning a big workout at the Y.


----------



## sjms71

Back from my first maintenance weigh in and up 1lb.  I think due to the holiday weekend.  Kids were at grandparents so DH and I went out to dinner 2x's.  I am 100% fine with the gain.  I am still 1lb below goal.  Hope I can control myself at Disney.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I'm sorry you're up, Stephanie, but you have 5 more weigh-ins to play around with.  Were you given any advice at the scale today?  Just wondering if you were asked to keep things the same or to adjust your daily points allowance at all.

Make good and healthy decisions while you are at Disney and stay away from the cupcakes.  Are you staying on property with the DDP this time?  I think you're leaving tomorrow but I could be wrong about that.  Anyway, have a great time and we'll all be thinking of you.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm sorry you're up, Stephanie, but you have 5 more weigh-ins to play around with.  Were you given any advice at the scale today?  Just wondering if you were asked to keep things the same or to adjust your daily points allowance at all.
> 
> Make good and healthy decisions while you are at Disney and stay away from the cupcakes.  Are you staying on property with the DDP this time?  I think you're leaving tomorrow but I could be wrong about that.  Anyway, have a great time and we'll all be thinking of you.



Honestly, no biggie about being up.  I know it was all the going out to eat and I am below goal still, but thanks.  Ok, I went to a WW center location, everything is computerized so she didn't say anything about weigh in just stuck a printed sticker in my book. So, I didn't stay for the meeting just left I was looking at it in the car and the sticker has my weight, then +/- 0 and total 0?.  So not sure what that means.  Anyway, like I said no biggie I'll figure it out when I get back. Our trip is kind of broken up.  We are staying off site for first few days.  My kids don't get out of school till the 13 so that is when we are going to Disney property.  A few weeks ago my husband said oh heck with it they get good grades let's pull them out and go earlier.  So, after emailing all the teachers to make sure they wouldn't miss too much they are missing two days. They both made honor roll so that was good.  They usually get out on a Friday but it fell different this quarter.


----------



## MAD4EEYORE

Hey there! I just found this great thread! I have been on WW for a month now and i'm down 4 lbs. This past week I gained .4 lbs. I didn't do what I needed to for the week. I need to kick it up with the exercise. I have a mini goal of 18lbs by Oct. 13 and feel like i'm struggling some to meet that goal. This week is a new week so i'll try harder. 


 Congrats to those of you that have lost this week. Keep up the great work! Those of you that haven't keep on pushing! You can do it!


----------



## sjms71

MAD4EEYORE said:


> Hey there! I just found this great thread! I have been on WW for a month now and i'm down 4 lbs. This past week I gained .4 lbs. I didn't do what I needed to for the week. I need to kick it up with the exercise. I have a mini goal of 18lbs by Oct. 13 and feel like i'm struggling some to meet that goal. This week is a new week so i'll try harder.
> 
> 
> Congrats to those of you that have lost this week. Keep up the great work! Those of you that haven't keep on pushing! You can do it!



Welcome!  Keep up the good work.  Are you doing online or going to meetings, and when is your weigh in day?  Good luck this coming week.


----------



## MAD4EEYORE

Thanks! I go to weekly meetings. My weigh in day is Thursday. I also track my points online. Which is very helpful especially when eating out. 

Is there a big difference between going to meeting or doing it online?


----------



## sjms71

MAD4EEYORE said:


> Thanks! I go to weekly meetings. My weigh in day is Thursday. I also track my points online. Which is very helpful especially when eating out.
> 
> Is there a big difference between going to meeting or doing it online?


However you decide to do the program is a good step .  I was just wondering. Personally I love the meetings and my weigh in day is Thursday too.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

MAD4EEYORE said:


> Hey there! I just found this great thread! I have been on WW for a month now and i'm down 4 lbs. This past week I gained .4 lbs. I didn't do what I needed to for the week. I need to kick it up with the exercise. I have a mini goal of 18lbs by Oct. 13 and feel like i'm struggling some to meet that goal. This week is a new week so i'll try harder.



Hi MAD4EEYORE!  Welcome to the thread.  We're always excited when new members join.  Congrats on your 4lbs gone!    Mini goals are always great to have because they help keep us motivated and on track to the ultimate goal of reaching Lifetime.  I think, though, that your goal of 18 pounds in 2 months would be a struggle for most of us.  You'll need to lose almost 3 pounds each week from now until then to reach that goal.  Good luck with your challenge but you may want to consider adjusting the terms of your goal a little.  For example, last month you lost 4 pounds so why not do something like say this month you'll lose 5 pounds and anything more than that will be a wonderful bonus!

I really enjoy going to the meetings as well and I weigh in on Wednesdays!


----------



## MAD4EEYORE

I love the meetings and have a great leader. I enjoy talking to the group and hearing about what they do. We have a lot of regulars and after the meeting we get together and go walking at the local park. I think if I only did WW online i'd get bored and discouraged. I also like tracking my points on etools. They also have some wonderful recipes. This week I made a key lime pie that has 5 points per slice. I was craving it.

cdnBuzzFan Thanks! I see what you are saying and it is a challenge. I know it may not be possible to lose that much but I need to push myself. I haven't been trying as hard as I should. My goal this week is to walk at least 15 mins every day and to drink my 6 glasses of water a day. I won't be disapointed if I  don't lose that much. I leave on the 13th of Oct. on a cruise and would like to be down as much as I can between now and then. Whatever number that may be as long as I know in my heart I tried my best.


----------



## BabyTigger99

It is an absolutely BEAUTIFUL September day!!  I will absolutely be headed out for a walk this afternoon.  Went to DS's football game, cleaned my family room carpet, and now just watching a little Badgers football while I have some lunch.  According to my scale at home, I am gotten rid of the pound I gained from the huge amounts of game day food I ate on Thursday.  I am really hoping for a great loss on Tuesday.  My goal would be to get into the 150s!!


----------



## Sandi

Wow, have we ever gone a whole day without any posts?  Sunday was tough for me -- actually, the whole weekend was a bust.  But, I think I scratched a few itches and am back on track today.

Hope you all had a better weekend than I did!  Here's to a great week.  I hope we hear from Stephanie while she is on her WDW trip.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Wow, have we ever gone a whole day without any posts?  Sunday was tough for me -- actually, the whole weekend was a bust.  But, I think I scratched a few itches and am back on track today.
> 
> Hope you all had a better weekend than I did!  Here's to a great week.  I hope we hear from Stephanie while she is on her WDW trip.



Hang in there Sandi, I know you'll have a great week..  I didn't make the best food choice yesterday but I did walk 10 miles.  Yeah, my family loves carrabbas, so bad for you.  I usually get chicken but got my favorite pasta and almost licked the plate clean .  We were at epcot yesterday and it was DEAD. not sure if it was cause it was 9/11.  Anyway, at MK today.  I will report later.  Have a great week everyone!


----------



## horseshowmom

I came over to the WISH board to ask a question and found this thread! 

I started with WW on May 28th and have lost 27 lbs. I do the online version and really like it. Many, many years ago, I did the meetings and felt like it was one more thing I had to do. I really like the online version and feel that it is just what I needed.

I have some pretty severe neck issues (had surgery and a year and a half ago but it didn't work - will be having surgery again soon) so it limits my exercise. I read about a Leslie Sansone indoor walking video on a thread here on the Dis and acquired one. It's been a big help.

Now to my question, can anybody who is using the online version tell me where I can find my ultimate goal weight (meaning when I'm ready to begin maintenance)? I know it showed it when I first signed up, but I can't find it on the site now. I know they probably want you to focus on the short term goals, and that's great, I just want to remind myself of what the ultimate goal is.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## kisaacs

> can anybody who is using the online version tell me where I can find my ultimate goal weight (meaning when I'm ready to begin maintenance)?




In the tracker, in the upper right corner there's a settings button. Click that and then choose the "Weight and Goals".  You can edit your goal weight there.

Kristen


----------



## horseshowmom

kisaacs said:


> In the tracker, in the upper right corner there's a settings button. Click that and then choose the "Weight and Goals".  You can edit your goal weight there.
> 
> Kristen



I saw that, but I don't want to edit it. I want to see what the initial detemination was that I should actually weigh. Will edit let me see that without actually editing anything (I don't want to mess anything up! )?

ETA: I see it now! Thanks!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

horseshowmom said:


> I saw that, but I don't want to edit it. I want to see what the initial detemination was that I should actually weigh. Will edit let me see that without actually editing anything (I don't want to mess anything up! )?
> 
> ETA: I see it now! Thanks!!



Hi!  Welcome to the thread.  I dont do online but cant you determine own goal weight?  If you post your height here, one of us can give you your healthy BMI range and you can decide from that where you want to be.  Perhaps online is different but WW doesn't choose our goal weight for us in the meetings.

For example, I am 5'5" and my healthy BMI range is 150lbs - 120lbs and I chose 137 as my goal weight.

After posting this, I re-read what you posted and I see that you may have already found what you're looking for.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hang in there Sandi, I know you'll have a great week..  I didn't make the best food choice yesterday but I did walk 10 miles.  Yeah, my family loves carrabbas, so bad for you.  I usually get chicken but got my favorite pasta and almost licked the plate clean .  We were at epcot yesterday and it was DEAD. not sure if it was cause it was 9/11.  Anyway, at MK today.  I will report later.  Have a great week everyone!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Wow, have we ever gone a whole day without any posts?  Sunday was tough for me -- actually, the whole weekend was a bust.  But, I think I scratched a few itches and am back on track today.
> 
> Hope you all had a better weekend than I did!  Here's to a great week.  I hope we hear from Stephanie while she is on her WDW trip.



Hi Sandi.  I popped in a couple times yesterday and noticed that there was no activity on the thread and thought that was pretty unusual.  I hope you have a better day today.  I just shared my Mars Bars with DH -- that way I only ate 3 points instead of 7.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hi Sandi.  I popped in a couple times yesterday and noticed that there was no activity on the thread and thought that was pretty unusual.  I hope you have a better day today.  I just shared my Mars Bars with DH -- that way I only ate 3 points instead of 7.



Yeah, I shared a pan of white chocolate macadamia nut blondies with DH and DD on Saturday.  I really wanted one (hence, the "itch"), but only one.  I took them out of the oven and said, "I'm going for a walk.  They're supposed to cool 30 minutes -- just leave me one."  They left a really big one that I kept picking at on Saturday and Sunday.  It was delicious and terrible!

Today is going better and I'm looking forward to my run after work.  It's a beautiful day today.


----------



## horseshowmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hi!  Welcome to the thread.  I dont do online but cant you determine own goal weight?  If you post your height here, one of us can give you your healthy BMI range and you can decide from that where you want to be.  Perhaps online is different but WW doesn't choose our goal weight for us in the meetings.
> 
> For example, I am 5'5" and my healthy BMI range is 150lbs - 120lbs and I chose 137 as my goal weight.
> 
> After posting this, I re-read what you posted and I see that you may have already found what you're looking for.



Thanks very much! It did show mine as being between 139 and 174 lbs. I have some serious doubts about ever seeing 139!   I'd be happy to work with 160-175 though. 

The only thing that I don't like about online is that you can't do lifetime for free once you reach your goal. I have no doubt that I need to stick with WW for life. I like the changes it's made in my eating habits and lifestyle. I told my husband that even if I have to keep paying for it, it's a bargain compared to the alternative!


----------



## Disneycrazedmomof2

Hi all!  It's been a long time since I was last on.  My summer got away with me, BIG TIME.  

I have a quick question though, does anyone know if  you can find nutrition info for the various restaurants on Disney property?  I'm leaving in one week, and since I didn't follow my plan so closely this summer, I'm determined to stick to plan while I'm gone! Thanks!


Also, congrats to all my "old" pals and welcome to all the "new" ones!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Woohoo!!!  Hard work pays off!!  I re-dedicated myself to the program this week, and lost 3.8 pounds!!!!  Even with all the not so good foods that I ate on the day of the Packer game, kicking my butt into gear the other days totally helped!!!


----------



## Sandi

Disneycrazedmomof2 said:


> I have a quick question though, does anyone know if  you can find nutrition info for the various restaurants on Disney property?  I'm leaving in one week, and since I didn't follow my plan so closely this summer, I'm determined to stick to plan while I'm gone! Thanks!



I am not aware of any source of nutrition info for the WDW restaurants.  I think you can get some information directly from the TS chefs.  Otherwise, most of us have just done our best at estimating.



BabyTigger99 said:


> Woohoo!!!  Hard work pays off!!  I re-dedicated myself to the program this week, and lost 3.8 pounds!!!!  Even with all the not so good foods that I ate on the day of the Packer game, kicking my butt into gear the other days totally helped!!!



That's great.  Good work!  3.8 is amazing.


----------



## Disneycrazedmomof2

Thanks for the info!  I looked and looked, but figured I'd be guesstimating.  That's okay though.  

BabyTigger, Congrats on the 3.8!!!


----------



## rusafee1183

Hey everyone. I am considering re-joining WW and I am looking for some inspiration. 

I have been an on again, off again WW and dieter for years. Nothing ever really stuck until this past year. I joined the YMCA last October and I am still going strong. I have lost almost 30 lbs since then, it's been very gradual - but it's become more of a way of life than a "I need to get this weight off of me now" thing. 

I think I am ready to re-join WW and have it actually fit into my life rather than it be something that I resist or that feels like a chore.


----------



## NC State

BabyTigger99 said:


> Woohoo!!!  Hard work pays off!!  I re-dedicated myself to the program this week, and lost 3.8 pounds!!!!  Even with all the not so good foods that I ate on the day of the Packer game, kicking my butt into gear the other days totally helped!!!



Wow, you have a super duper week.


----------



## NC State

I didn't think I had a good week on the scales, but I did lose .8 this week. This brings me to a total of *31.6 lbs*.  I will be in Disney all next week so I'm not going to worry about how much I may gain.  I know I have everything I need to get back on track.  I hope everyone has a good week and I'll check back in on Sept 28.


----------



## mommykds

Just checking in after awhile being away from WW's.  After we got home from WDW I did not get right back on track like I had planned...now a month later  of course I have a big gain.  

I looked at the scale & am determined to get back to my healthy eating.  I don't feel good eating junk & I know how good I felt when I was sticking to WW's so it's nack to the plan.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> I didn't think I had a good week on the scales, but I did lose .8 this week. This brings me to a total of *31.6 lbs*.  I will be in Disney all next week so I'm not going to worry about how much I may gain.  I know I have everything I need to get back on track.  I hope everyone has a good week and I'll check back in on Sept 28.



Good luck at Disney.  We're looking forward to hearing from you when you get back. 



mommykds said:


> Just checking in after awhile being away from WW's.  After we got home from WDW I did not get right back on track like I had planned...now a month later  of course I have a big gain.
> 
> I looked at the scale & am determined to get back to my healthy eating.  I don't feel good eating junk & I know how good I felt when I was sticking to WW's so it's nack to the plan.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Welcome back.  It's good that you are recommitting after one month away and not two or three or more months.  You'll be back in the swing of things before you know it.  We all go through this!

Hey, I was on the WW site today and found a piece on doing Walt Disney World.  It's titled "Destination Guide:  Walt Disney World."  The article suggests going to www.wdwinfo.com for information on menus, etc.  I thought that was cool.  I didn't learn much (and found errors), but being on WW for more than a year and going to WDW more than 20 times in the past 10 years probably puts me in a different category.  Here is a link:  http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=113521


----------



## disbabyndaddy

BabyTigger99 said:


> Woohoo!!!  Hard work pays off!!  I re-dedicated myself to the program this week, and lost 3.8 pounds!!!!  Even with all the not so good foods that I ate on the day of the Packer game, kicking my butt into gear the other days totally helped!!!



YYYAAAAYY!!  That's awesome!  Congrats on your dedication this week and the payoff.




rusafee1183 said:


> Hey everyone. I am considering re-joining WW and I am looking for some inspiration.
> 
> I have been an on again, off again WW and dieter for years. Nothing ever really stuck until this past year. I joined the YMCA last October and I am still going strong. I have lost almost 30 lbs since then, it's been very gradual - but it's become more of a way of life than a "I need to get this weight off of me now" thing.
> 
> I think I am ready to re-join WW and have it actually fit into my life rather than it be something that I resist or that feels like a chore.



Congrats on sticking with the Y ~ I've never joined a gym and don't think I could stick with it.  (I walk and run in our neighborhood and own an elliptical.)  Down 30 pounds is awesome; sounds like you're an inspiration yourself.  You'll certainly find that here.  Welcome!




Sandi said:


> Hey, I was on the WW site today and found a piece on doing Walt Disney World.  It's titled "Destination Guide:  Walt Disney World."  The article suggests going to www.wdwinfo.com for information on menus, etc.  I thought that was cool.  I didn't learn much (and found errors), but being on WW for more than a year and going to WDW more than 20 times in the past 10 years probably puts me in a different category.  Here is a link:  http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=113521



I read that last night!  Like you said, not anything new really, but it was fun to see WDW on the WW site and read what their picks are of "What to avoid" and which foods to go for.  I agree...with most...   Sometimes, you just gotta have a TREAT, especially at Disney World!

Maintenace is going well...so far, I've been able to stay at or just under my goal weight for two months and am really happy with it.  I'm not gonna lie though ~ it's hard.  I'm constantly thinking about what I'm going to eat, what I _want_ to eat, what I _should_ eat, what I actually ate, what I shoudn't have eaten...more so than when trying to lose.  I'm so afraid of losing control, I still weigh myself about every other day to keep myself in check.

Whereas it was a thrill to lose weight and experience the thrill of seeing the number on the scale go down, that isn't there anymore; now it's a _challenge_ to keep it the same.

I've taken up running ("trotting") in the last two weeks weeks to kick up my workouts since I'm eating more than in weight-loss mode.  I can't say that I enjoy running yet, but I do feel really accomplished when I'm finished and have been adding minutes each time, so that's good.

Have a smart, healthy, safe weekend everyone!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Sandi said:


> Sure!  It's really easy.  I used the six serving box of Jello, sugar-free, fat-free instant pudding.  I use skim milk in the recipe. It calls for 3 cups of milk -- I used 2 cups of milk and 1 cup of canned pumpkin.  (It's important that you use canned pumpkin, not canned pumpkin pie mix!)  Pour the milk into the pudding mix and whisk it for 90 seconds.  Then add the pumpkin and whisk another minute.  Put it in the fridge and it's ready in 5 minutes.
> 
> If you use a 4 serving size box of instant pudding, I still do a 2/3 skim milk, 1/3 pumpkin ratio.  It's tasty with a dollop of lite Cool Whip.
> 
> You can freeze the left over pumpkin for another batch later.  Just let it thaw out before you add it to the recipe.
> 
> Let me know how you like it.




I tried this last week, and it was great!  I added cinnamon and all-spice to it, SO good.  Tasted a lot like pumpkin pie filling but "lighter"...which I guess is the point of mousse.  I need to divide it into cups or small containers the next time though -- I had a hard time sticking to what was probably ONE serving.   Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Sandi

disbabyndaddy said:


> I tried this last week, and it was great!  I added cinnamon and all-spice to it, SO good.  Tasted a lot like pumpkin pie filling but "lighter"...which I guess is the point of mousse.  I need to divide it into cups or small containers the next time though -- I had a hard time sticking to what was probably ONE serving.   Thanks for the recipe!



I'm glad you liked it.

Sounds like you're doing well on maintenance.  It's a little discouraging to hear that you're finding it more challenging than losing.  I'm finding the losing to be pretty tough -- especially lately.  Two months done -- the rest of your life to go!    I'll be glad when I can say I'm maintaining.  Thanks for letting us know how it's going.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Sandi said:


> Sounds like you're doing well on maintenance.  It's a little discouraging to hear that you're finding it more challenging than losing.  I'm finding the losing to be pretty tough -- especially lately.  Two months done -- the rest of your life to go!    I'll be glad when I can say I'm maintaining.  Thanks for letting us know how it's going.



Please don't be discouraged!!  I worked HARD to lose those 40 pounds, don't get me wrong...it was tough sometimes.  I just loved the "high" of seeing the number of the scale go down and feeling really excited...such a huge motivation!  It's not as exciting to see the number on the scale now...more like "Whew, it's the same." 

I know myself and how I think...and that I have little self-control.  To lose weight, I thoroughly dedicated myself to it...jumped ALL IN and strict with tracking EVERYTHING each and every day.  On maintenance, since I'm allowed to eat more, it is so easy to allow myself to eat MORE and be relaxed with tracking...you know?  That's the hard part for ME...staying in control and staying focused.  The GOOD part is that I've started running, which I'm sure has helped balance the additional food I'm taking in.  Too, I've learned to make SMART choices since joining WW and most of those good choice are now second-nature...YAY!  It's just I can not treat myself some, but I have to stay in control...since LOTS of "treats" are what made me FAT in the first place.

That's just my experience.  Keep on keepin' on!!


----------



## Disneylvr

I just joined WW yesterday and have my first meeting tomorrow.  I have a significant amount of weight to lose but hope to lose 20-30 pounds before our January WDW trip so that is my first goal!


----------



## Twingle

Welcome Disneylvr!  We're a friendly bunch here, so happy to have you!

I recommitted myself to the program last week, after the eeehhh summer I had - and lost 2.2!  I'm 5 POUNDS from goal - yippee


----------



## sjms71

Hey ladies, we are having a lot fun this week at Disney.  Crowds are very low we hardly have to use fastpass at all.  Eating way to much, of course, but I did have a salad for lunch today and was glad they served the dressing on the side.  Yesterday ate at LeCellier and it was delicious as usual.  However, they changed the chocolate whisky cake and it wasn't as good as it use to be.


Congrats to everyone who was a loser this week. Welcome back to all who took a little summer "break" and finally welcome to all our newbies.

Robin and Toni-Ann hope you both are ok and still lurking around here .


----------



## wannabee

Can I join the thread? I need all the help I can get. I just rejoined WW. In 2007, I made lifetime. Not sure how I let it happen but the weight has been slowly creeping up. I am now 19 pounds over my goal weight. I'm only 5'1" so it really shows. The new points plus seems so different but I am determined.

I'm looking for any support I can get.


Molly


----------



## Disneylvr

Went to my first meeting this morning, weighed in...and met allot of nice people.  I can do this!!!!  And thank you for the welcome.


----------



## puakinikini

I just re-joined this week.  I have about 40 lbs. to lose - ugh! I joined despite the fact that I am going to wdw in October.  I really need to focus on losing weight, and there will never be a "good" time.


----------



## Sandi

wannabee said:


> Can I join the thread? I need all the help I can get. I just rejoined WW. In 2007, I made lifetime. Not sure how I let it happen but the weight has been slowly creeping up. I am now 19 pounds over my goal weight. I'm only 5'1" so it really shows. The new points plus seems so different but I am determined.
> 
> I'm looking for any support I can get.
> 
> 
> Molly



Welcome Molly.  The more the merrier.  We all need support -- whether we're 100 pounds to goal, 10 pounds to goal, or at goal and lifetime.  The pointsplus program is different from the earlier program, but I like the changes.  It was actually kind of nice to have the new program last November because it was a sort of new beginning for those of us who had been on for awhile.



puakinikini said:


> I just re-joined this week.  I have about 40 lbs. to lose - ugh! I joined despite the fact that I am going to wdw in October.  I really need to focus on losing weight, and there will never be a "good" time.



Boy, that's the truth.  There are always challenges in real life, so you just have to do it!  Re-joining is great and you'll be ready for WDW next month!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Just back from my weigh in, down another 2.2 pounds!  I have been working on trying to decide what my goal weight is going to be.  When I started, it was going to be 146 (top weight for my height).  As I was going along, I changed it to 135, because that sounded like a good number.  I have changed my number once more.  My new goal weight is 132.8.  Why the odd number?  I want to be able to say that I lost 70 pounds.  70 POUNDS!  That sounds so amazing!!  So now, I have more to go than I did before, but I know I can do this!


----------



## jadeblue13

Hello! I have been lurking for a while now, but finally joined WW with a friend from my neighborhood.  It took a stern lecture from my dr. and blood pressure meds and possible future testing for sleep apnea to snap me into reality.

I need to lose about 80lbs to be within healthy weight for 5'5".  When does your leader make you choose a goal weight? My second weigh in will be Thursday.  I did lose 4 lbs the first week (I would say water weight from stopping all soda) and I have started slowly exercising. 

I am not having problems with cravings yet, but it seems like I am hyper focused on food with all the tracking - I guess the theory is it stops me from mindlessly filling my face with junk.  Thanks for sharing your stories-you all helped me make up my mind to give WW a try.


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> Just back from my weigh in, down another 2.2 pounds!  I have been working on trying to decide what my goal weight is going to be.  When I started, it was going to be 146 (top weight for my height).  As I was going along, I changed it to 135, because that sounded like a good number.  I have changed my number once more.  My new goal weight is 132.8.  Why the odd number?  I want to be able to say that I lost 70 pounds.  70 POUNDS!  That sounds so amazing!!  So now, I have more to go than I did before, but I know I can do this!



Great job!  70 lbs sounds like a good even number to me 



jadeblue13 said:


> Hello! I have been lurking for a while now, but finally joined WW with a friend from my neighborhood.  It took a stern lecture from my dr. and blood pressure meds and possible future testing for sleep apnea to snap me into reality.
> 
> I need to lose about 80lbs to be within healthy weight for 5'5".  When does your leader make you choose a goal weight? My second weigh in will be Thursday.  I did lose 4 lbs the first week (I would say water weight from stopping all soda) and I have started slowly exercising.
> 
> I am not having problems with cravings yet, but it seems like I am hyper focused on food with all the tracking - I guess the theory is it stops me from mindlessly filling my face with junk.  Thanks for sharing your stories-you all helped me make up my mind to give WW a try.



Welcome, I lost 73 and didn't set my goal until I hit the final 10 lbs. Good luck.


----------



## sjms71

Hey everyone, still at disney but winding down.  We are done with the parks until we go home.  May do a water park tomorrow and we have MNSSHP on Friday.  Oh course the rain chance is very high then so I hope we don't get rained out .  Eating way to much but oh well.  Looking forward to getting back on track when home.  Hope everyone else is doing ok and is having a good week.  Good luck at weigh in's this week.


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> Just back from my weigh in, down another 2.2 pounds!  I have been working on trying to decide what my goal weight is going to be.  When I started, it was going to be 146 (top weight for my height).  As I was going along, I changed it to 135, because that sounded like a good number.  I have changed my number once more.  My new goal weight is 132.8.  Why the odd number?  I want to be able to say that I lost 70 pounds.  70 POUNDS!  That sounds so amazing!!  So now, I have more to go than I did before, but I know I can do this!



Congratulations on the loss.  That's great.  You sure are motivated.  I chose a higher number for goal thinking that I'd get there and be able to stop with the weekly fees.  I'm having trouble getting there; maybe I need to set a lower goal like you and ramp this up again.  You've given me something to think about.



sjms71 said:


> Hey everyone, still at disney but winding down.  We are done with the parks until we go home.  May do a water park tomorrow and we have MNSSHP on Friday.  Oh course the rain chance is very high then so I hope we don't get rained out .  Eating way to much but oh well.  Looking forward to getting back on track when home.  Hope everyone else is doing ok and is having a good week.  Good luck at weigh in's this week.



Oh how I love the waterparks.  Go to TL and ride the coasters.  Have fun at the Party on Friday.  We've scheduled a trip for next August, but I need a fix now!  Thank goodness you're reporting in!


----------



## Sandi

I was down 0.6 at my WI today.  I almost didn't go because I'm swamped with work and didn't expect to see a loss, but I decided to take my "me" time and I'm glad I did.  I'm still working on the gain I experienced from my August WDW trip and the 3 weeks following that (it's so hard to get back on the WW bus -- August was horrible for weight loss, but wouldn't have given up the Disney trip).  I think I'm back on the right trajectory again.

Hope everyone is doing well!  Let's get the chatter going again.  I know I stay better focused on this when I get to hear how you all are doing.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I dont think I've posted here for about a week!  I'll try to do better.

It's nice to see a couple of new faces.  I wonder how many lurkers are still out there just waiting to join us.  

I had a good weigh in this morning.  I was down 1.2  .  I cut way back on the fruit again and didn't buy much again today so hopefully, I can keep that under control and lose again next week.  I'm 1.5 lbs ABOVE my goal and I'm not happy with that.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Oh how I love the waterparks.  Go to TL and ride the coasters.  Have fun at the Party on Friday.  We've scheduled a trip for next August, but I need a fix now!  Thank goodness you're reporting in!



Oh, Sandi!  I hear you on that one!  I haven't book for next September yet but I need that fix as well. 

Stephanie:  I'm glad you're enjoying yourself and I'm sure you're getting enough exercise to balance out what you're eating.  Thanks for checking in with us.  I was hoping to hear from you more often but I'll take what I can get to feed my Disney fix!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> Just back from my weigh in, down another 2.2 pounds!  I have been working on trying to decide what my goal weight is going to be.  When I started, it was going to be 146 (top weight for my height).  As I was going along, I changed it to 135, because that sounded like a good number.  I have changed my number once more.  My new goal weight is 132.8.  Why the odd number?  I want to be able to say that I lost 70 pounds.  70 POUNDS!  That sounds so amazing!!  So now, I have more to go than I did before, but I know I can do this!



Congrats on your loss this week!  There are a couple of us here who have lost somewhere in the 70lb range.  You can do it!    We want before and after pictures when you get there.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I think I posted a while back that I was getting bored with supper.  I was in the library the other day and discovered a whole section of cookbooks!  Who would have thought -- cookbooks in the library!  Never occurred to me to check the library for cookbooks!

Anyway, I've found this AWESOME (I think I may be too old to be using that word) cookbook by Sandi Richard called Dinner Survival.  She had a show in the Food Network called Fixing Dinner so you may have heard of her.  It contains only dinner recipes (no desserts!) and 10 weeks of them.  I've got dinners planned out now for the next 5 or 6 weeks and we start today with out first one -- Not-So-Chili Pasta with broccoli.  Later in the week its Oven Pork Roast with Applesauce and Baby Potatoes, Salsa-Cinnamon Chicken with Couscous, Peas and Corn, then Ginger-Lime Chicken with Rice and Zucchini.  I should remember to take pictures and post them for you.  So I'm a little bit excited about supper now.

Seriously.... they have cookbooks in the library!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I think I posted a while back that I was getting bored with supper.  I was in the library the other day and discovered a whole section of cookbooks!  Who would have thought -- cookbooks in the library!  Never occurred to me to check the library for cookbooks!
> 
> Anyway, I've found this AWESOME (I think I may be too old to be using that word) cookbook by Sandi Richard called Dinner Survival.  She had a show in the Food Network called Fixing Dinner so you may have heard of her.  It contains only dinner recipes (no desserts!) and 10 weeks of them.  I've got dinners planned out now for the next 5 or 6 weeks and we start today with out first one -- Not-So-Chili Pasta with broccoli.  Later in the week its Oven Pork Roast with Applesauce and Baby Potatoes, Salsa-Cinnamon Chicken with Couscous, Peas and Corn, then Ginger-Lime Chicken with Rice and Zucchini.  I should remember to take pictures and post them for you.  So I'm a little bit excited about supper now.
> 
> Seriously.... they have cookbooks in the library!



Omg, you are too funny, I NEVER buy cookbooks anymore I usually have several out from the library at once.  But, shhhh it hasn't caught on to everyone else yet.  I can take out cookbooks and renew them dozens of times because no one else is looking for them.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Oh how I love the waterparks.  Go to TL and ride the coasters.  Have fun at the Party on Friday.  We've scheduled a trip for next August, but I need a fix now!  Thank goodness you're reporting in!



We haven't been to a watermark in so long here at Disney.  It will be TL we like that one best.  Love your new ticker too .


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I think I posted a while back that I was getting bored with supper.  I was in the library the other day and discovered a whole section of cookbooks!  Who would have thought -- cookbooks in the library!  Never occurred to me to check the library for cookbooks!
> 
> Seriously.... they have cookbooks in the library!



My library also lets us check out magazines, so Cooking Light comes home with me quite a bit.  Of course, I usually just look at the pictures, but . . .  Seriously, I've found some really good, healthy meals and desserts in Cooking Light.


----------



## rusafee1183

So, I finally joined yesterday, and my first meeting is Friday  

I am thinking about seeing if we can get the WW at work program here. Does anyone know anything about that? Or maybe a weight loss challenge. But - I'm not sure where to start in organizing that.


----------



## robinb

Hi everyone!  I went back to my meeting today and I was up a total of 12 lbs for the summer.  Why is it that I can GAIN almost 1 lb per week, but only LOSE 1/4 lb?    I had them reset my starting weight to today's weight so I can get some 5lb rewards and re-reach my 10% goal.  I know it's all mental, but that's what I need right now.  I tracked on Monday & Tuesday so at least I'm back to doing that.  I LOVE how my weight from my weigh-in is automatically pulled into eTools.  I have been wondering why that didn't work that way for a long time.  

On a personal note, my mom is still in rehab in Chicago.  She is much stronger but she needs to have her knee replaced before she can go home because she cannot stand.  The knee will not lock and hold weight.  It was supposed to have been replaced 6 months after her other one was replaced ... 10 years ago.  We have been after her for YEARS to do it and now she can't dodge it any longer.  She is such a procrastinator *sigh*.  Once she's back on her feet, she'll move in with my sister for a while and then hopefully go back on her own.  Oh, and my sister is driving me crazy, but that's a whole 'nother story .


----------



## jenniwho

Hello everyone,

I've been lurking for a bit and decided to jump in! I started Weight Watchers Online in July.  I'm down 14.5 lbs so far, with probably another 40-50 to go.  The food has been a little easier than I anticipated (I have a major sweet tooth). The exercise consistency has been a challenge I'm trying to work on.  I'm feeling very good and am confident I'll be able to do this!

A question for you...I'm getting to the point where my clothes are getting a bit loose.  I'm fortunate that my job is very casual (jeans, tee shirts, sweatshirts) so I'm able to be a little sloppy  I don't want to get a bunch of things in what will hopefully be an "in between" size.  Any ideas would be helpful!

I thank you all for sharing your stories. They were a great inspiration those first couple of rough weeks!

Jen


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  I went back to my meeting today and I was up a total of 12 lbs for the summer.  Why is it that I can GAIN almost 1 lb per week, but only LOSE 1/4 lb?    I had them reset my starting weight to today's weight so I can get some 5lb rewards and re-reach my 10% goal.  I know it's all mental, but that's what I need right now.  I tracked on Monday & Tuesday so at least I'm back to doing that.  I LOVE how my weight from my weigh-in is automatically pulled into eTools.  I have been wondering why that didn't work that way for a long time.
> 
> On a personal note, my mom is still in rehab in Chicago.  She is much stronger but she needs to have her knee replaced before she can go home because she cannot stand.  The knee will not lock and hold weight.  It was supposed to have been replaced 6 months after her other one was replaced ... 10 years ago.  We have been after her for YEARS to do it and now she can't dodge it any longer.  She is such a procrastinator *sigh*.  Once she's back on her feet, she'll move in with my sister for a while and then hopefully go back on her own.  Oh, and my sister is driving me crazy, but that's a whole 'nother story .



Hey Robin, it's great to see you back to this thread.   I've missed you, but know that you were posting elsewhere, so figured you were just taking a break.  (You probably told us and I forgot.)  I was kind of surprised when the weight was automatically entered for me when it first started doing that a couple of weeks ago.  I thought I was losing my mind and that I'd entered the weight and forgot -- but who forgets that?!  You'll probably do really well for the first few weeks back in the saddle and I'll be jealous of your losses.  A fresh start is just the ticket sometimes.

I'm glad things are going okay with your mom.  When will she have her surgery?  Don't let your sister get you down.


----------



## Sandi

jenniwho said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking for a bit and decided to jump in! I started Weight Watchers Online in July.  I'm down 14.5 lbs so far, with probably another 40-50 to go.  The food has been a little easier than I anticipated (I have a major sweet tooth). The exercise consistency has been a challenge I'm trying to work on.  I'm feeling very good and am confident I'll be able to do this!
> 
> A question for you...I'm getting to the point where my clothes are getting a bit loose.  I'm fortunate that my job is very casual (jeans, tee shirts, sweatshirts) so I'm able to be a little sloppy  I don't want to get a bunch of things in what will hopefully be an "in between" size.  Any ideas would be helpful!
> 
> I thank you all for sharing your stories. They were a great inspiration those first couple of rough weeks!
> 
> Jen



Hi Jen, I'm glad you're joining us.  Sounds like you're doing really well.

On the clothes, I think you need to reward yourself with some new clothes!  I'd definitely get a pair of nice fitting jeans.  You can wear those more than one day a week.  Then, maybe some knit tops or sweaters that might be a little snug, but not obnoxiously so.  Those work well for losing weight because they "adjust" with you better than woven fabrics.  You (and others) will see your progress a lot better in clothes that fit right rather than clothes that are sloppy because you've lost weight.  You'll also stand up taller and look more thin because of that.  

Another thing that has been suggested is checking out a resale or consignment store or goodwill type stores.  I don't have luck with casual clothes at those places and it sounds like you need casual -- not business suits and the like.  It's certainly worth checking out though.

Don't think of it as money you're wasting.  The clothes are an investment in your success.  Good luck and let us know what you get.


----------



## Sandi

So, my Zumba Toning class was cancelled because there weren't enough people signed up.  We had one class -- at which I got a good workout.  I'm going to try a regular Zumba class tonight at a different studio.  I'll have the same instructor, so that's good, but this is at a dance studio with, I'm told, some Diva-types.  My other classes have been at the community center where, while I'm one of the oldest in the class (it's hard living in a college town!), at least the other women and girls were normal and accepting.

Wish me luck!  I really need something other than running to keep the whole exercise thing going.  

Stephanie, did you do TL today?  Was it too much fun?


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> So, my Zumba Toning class was cancelled because there weren't enough people signed up.  We had one class -- at which I got a good workout.  I'm going to try a regular Zumba class tonight at a different studio.  I'll have the same instructor, so that's good, but this is at a dance studio with, I'm told, some Diva-types.  My other classes have been at the community center where, while I'm one of the oldest in the class (it's hard living in a college town!), at least the other women and girls were normal and accepting.
> 
> Wish me luck!  I really need something other than running to keep the whole exercise thing going.
> 
> Stephanie, did you do TL today?  Was it too much fun?



Omg YES! We just got back an hour ago. Although we go to Disney several times a year we haven't been to waterparks in many years.  I actually think the kids had the most fun today and so did mom.  I never went on crushing gusher, I was chicken last time but loved it.  And I forgot about climbing stairs with tubes so I really got a workout.   Good luck at your new zumba class.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Sandi said:


> Another thing that has been suggested is checking out a resale or consignment store or goodwill type stores.  I don't have luck with casual clothes at those places and it sounds like you need casual -- not business suits and the like.  It's certainly worth checking out though.



I spent a LOT of time at Goodwill over the last several months.  I didn't have the disposable income to buy new clothes as I lost weight and was in between "before" and "after".  There are several GWs here in Indy, and I'm close enough to three of them to visit multiple sites...weekend "scouting" days.   I had a lot of luck finding nice, like-new, often brand name pieces for cheap, which was great because they are now too big.

Congrats on the loose clothing and good luck in the hunt!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> My library also lets us check out magazines, so Cooking Light comes home with me quite a bit.  Of course, I usually just look at the pictures, but . . .  Seriously, I've found some really good, healthy meals and desserts in Cooking Light.



I just checked out their website.  They have some great looking brownie recipes!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> We haven't been to a watermark in so long here at Disney.  It will be TL we like that one best.  Love your new ticker too .



Blizzard Beach was our favourite water park last year.  I kept thinking that I should be brave enough to try Summit Plummet but I used the line up to talk myself out of it.  Samuel really enjoys the wave pool at TL but we did a lot more of the slides at BB.




rusafee1183 said:


> So, I finally joined yesterday, and my first meeting is Friday
> 
> I am thinking about seeing if we can get the WW at work program here. Does anyone know anything about that? Or maybe a weight loss challenge. But - I'm not sure where to start in organizing that.



Welcome and congrats on joining Weight Watchers.  I hope you enjoyed your meeting today.





robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  I went back to my meeting today and I was up a total of 12 lbs for the summer.  Why is it that I can GAIN almost 1 lb per week, but only LOSE 1/4 lb?    I had them reset my starting weight to today's weight so I can get some 5lb rewards and re-reach my 10% goal.  I know it's all mental, but that's what I need right now.  I tracked on Monday & Tuesday so at least I'm back to doing that.  I LOVE how my weight from my weigh-in is automatically pulled into eTools.  I have been wondering why that didn't work that way for a long time.
> 
> On a personal note, my mom is still in rehab in Chicago.  She is much stronger but she needs to have her knee replaced before she can go home because she cannot stand.  The knee will not lock and hold weight.  It was supposed to have been replaced 6 months after her other one was replaced ... 10 years ago.  We have been after her for YEARS to do it and now she can't dodge it any longer.  She is such a procrastinator *sigh*.  Once she's back on her feet, she'll move in with my sister for a while and then hopefully go back on her own.  Oh, and my sister is driving me crazy, but that's a whole 'nother story .



Hi Robin!  It's nice to hear from you again.  I'm glad your meeting let you start over again.  You need to make it work for YOU!   I'm sure the 5% and 10% milestones will be a good motivator.  





jenniwho said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking for a bit and decided to jump in! I started Weight Watchers Online in July.  I'm down 14.5 lbs so far, with probably another 40-50 to go.  The food has been a little easier than I anticipated (I have a major sweet tooth). The exercise consistency has been a challenge I'm trying to work on.  I'm feeling very good and am confident I'll be able to do this!
> 
> I thank you all for sharing your stories. They were a great inspiration those first couple of rough weeks!
> 
> Jen



Hi Jen!  I'm glad you finally started posting.  Congratulations on your losses so far.  Good luck with your exercise -- you can do it!


----------



## cepmom

hey everyone...I've been MIA for a few weeks. Hope you all are doing well!Stephanie...I am so jealous that you are in WDW again! I so wish I could go right now...I love WDW in September

 Good to see some new WW'rs here too

Just got back from running at the gym...I managed to get up to 5 miles so  I'm pretty happy about that. Not so happy with my eating choices lately  but everyday is a new start. I need to WI this weekend and it isn't where I want to be, but it is what it is. I've missed the past few meetings so I definitely  need to get back to the meeting room.

Hope you guys all have a great weekend!


----------



## mlktwins

Hi all   I've been coming to Disboards for about 2 months now, but I just found you guys!  I started WW in June, have lost 9.4 pounds so far.  Have 15-20 more to go.  Wish I had tracked and stayed on plan from the beginning -- I would be near goal by now if I had.  I'm back on track and hoping to get to goal before our big Disney trip in December.

Great to see you all!


----------



## Sandi

mlktwins said:


> Hi all   I've been coming to Disboards for about 2 months now, but I just found you guys!  I started WW in June, have lost 9.4 pounds so far.  Have 15-20 more to go.  Wish I had tracked and stayed on plan from the beginning -- I would be near goal by now if I had.  I'm back on track and hoping to get to goal before our big Disney trip in December.
> 
> Great to see you all!



Welcome!  Your story is pretty typical of all of us.  I'm pretty sure none of on this thread would call ourselves perfect.    I hope you'll join in the discussion.  I love learning from others.


----------



## DisWeightWatcher

Hi everyone. I have been lurking on this thread for a few weeks. I have been reluctant to post because of an Internet stalker who has already found the rest of my posts on the Disboards. I decided to make a new screen name and keep everything private so I could post without being harassed. Anyway... I joined WW 9 days ago. So far so good. I love the new program. I feel like there is a lot of freedom. I have been tracking every bite that goes into my mouth. I even went out to dinner last week and was able to order something I really enjoyed and still work it into my plan. The best part was my 1 week weigh in...Down 8lbs.  If only I could lose like that every week. I have about 80lbs to lose.  Now I need to work on getting some activity. I have a gym membership and have not been there since June.  I have enjoyed reading here. Thanks for all of the inspiration!


----------



## jadeblue13

Hi again. Thanks for the welcome.  Had my second weigh in and down 1.4

Im working with a neighbor/personal trainer and did her cardio class today
just glad she didn't have to call 911- and I guess I still have some "moves" left from the old aerobics days in the 80s.


----------



## robinb

DisWeightWatcher said:


> Hi everyone. I have been lurking on this thread for a few weeks. I have been reluctant to post because of an Internet stalker who has already found the rest of my posts on the Disboards. I decided to make a new screen name and keep everything private so I could post without being harassed. Anyway... I joined WW 9 days ago. So far so good. I love the new program. I feel like there is a lot of freedom. I have been tracking every bite that goes into my mouth. I even went out to dinner last week and was able to order something I really enjoyed and still work it into my plan. The best part was my 1 week weigh in...Down 8lbs.  If only I could lose like that every week. I have about 80lbs to lose.  Now I need to work on getting some activity. I have a gym membership and have not been there since June.  I have enjoyed reading here. Thanks for all of the inspiration!


8 lbs in NINE days?!?!  That is GREAT!  Give your self a big pat on the back .  Bummer about the stalker.  It really sucks that you have to change your name because someone else needs another hobby.


----------



## averill94

Great to find this thread!!! I have been with WW since last October, finally lost my 7lbs (!) of WDW weight form August. 
 I am doing this real s l o w l y!  30 lbs since last Oct.  But on a posiitive note I kept it off

Margaret


----------



## rusafee1183

averill94 said:


> Great to find this thread!!! I have been with WW since last October, finally lost my 7lbs (!) of WDW weight form August.
> I am doing this real s l o w l y!  30 lbs since last Oct.  But on a posiitive note I kept it off
> 
> Margaret



I am in the exact same position as you Margaret! I have taken off 30 lbs since last October and it took me about a month to take off (and keep off) the 7 lbs I put on during our Disney cruise in May. 

I just joined WW last week, I am trying really hard to keep the weight loss going - even if it is slow going. 

I don't know about you, but I didn't put all this weight on overnight either


----------



## sjms71

WOW, a lot of newbies, A huge HELLO to everyone, lots of luck to all you. Please keep us posted on your progress.  

robin  glad to see you back, we missed you.  Happy to hear your mom is coming along. 

Well, we just left Orlando and are headed home.  Our last September trip .  Actually after 14 years of Disney, most of those years making several trips a year and having annual passes.  We are sadly done for a while ( so we say ).  Our passes expired and we are not renewing.  It's on to some other adventures for us for a while.  We went to MNSSHP last night and had fun, hallowishes was the best.  We watched the late parade and unfortunately had an extremely rude woman come up as the parade started ( we were sitting for an hour).  There wasn't an inch between me, who was sitting on curb an the lady standing next to me.  She pushed pass me from behind and I was like why is she going onto main street the parade started? She didn't she shoved me over and sat on the ladys feet next to me.  Well, I wasn't having any of that I went all Jersey on her but she didn't care.  Trust me by the end of the parade she didn't enjoy it.  I was so mad, and the lady who's feet she was sitting on was not a tiny woman, so the rude lady was pushing on her stomach.  I kept looking at the standing lady and saying kick her she's sitting on you!  but I have a very high powered camera so I took an unusual amount of flash pictures and I didn't even have to look through the viewfinder.  Yes , I know mean but seriously I can't stand people who think there are no rules in life and if they want something they are just going to bully their way to get it cause they are entitled.  Anyway, enough of my rant.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## robinb

averill94 said:


> Great to find this thread!!! I have been with WW since last October, finally lost my 7lbs (!) of WDW weight form August.
> I am doing this real s l o w l y!  30 lbs since last Oct.  But on a posiitive note I kept it off
> 
> Margaret


Add me to the group that loses slowly.  I lose so slowly that I would be ecstatic to lose 30 lbs in a year!  All those pesky vacations get in the way (can you say Mai Tais in Hawaii?  I don't even want to look up how many points those bad boys were!).  Luckily, I don't have anything planned until December.


----------



## DisWeightWatcher

robinb said:


> 8 lbs in NINE days?!?!  That is GREAT!  Give your self a big pat on the back .  Bummer about the stalker.  It really sucks that you have to change your name because someone else needs another hobby.



Amazingly enough it was actually 8 lbs. in 7 days!!! It has definitely kept me motivated. My problems start when the weight loss slows down or when I stay on plan for a week and somehow gain a lb. I am really trying to convince myself that this is a lifestyle change and I need to do this for the long haul.

Yes, the name change is annoying but I am glad I finally did it and can now start posting on the Disboards again, especially this thread.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Add me to the group that loses slowly.  I lose so slowly that I would be ecstatic to lose 30 lbs in a year!  All those pesky vacations get in the way (can you say Mai Tais in Hawaii?  I don't even want to look up how many points those bad boys were!).  Luckily, I don't have anything planned until December.



Robin did you stay at the new Disney resort in Hawaii? I'm jealous , I love Hawaii trying to convince DH we need to go back for our 20th wedding anniversary.


----------



## sjms71

DisWeightWatcher said:


> Amazingly enough it was actually 8 lbs. in 7 days!!! It has definitely kept me motivated. My problems start when the weight loss slows down or when I stay on plan for a week and somehow gain a lb. I am really trying to convince myself that this is a lifestyle change and I need to do this for the long haul.
> 
> Yes, the name change is annoying but I am glad I finally did it and can now start posting on the Disboards again, especially this thread.



Great start . Try not to get discouraged when it slows down or if you gain cause it is a lifestyle change like you said and well, life happens.  We will help keep you motivated but for now just enjoy the success of your 8lbs!


----------



## NC State

Just returned from WDW last night. I tried really hard to get back on program today and I just didn't do too good.  I'm going to try again tomorrow.  My WI is Wednesday night so I hope I'll be back on track soon.


----------



## Disneylvr

Lost 4.8lbs my first week!  I have a looooooooong way to go but I am excited and motivated to stick with this.


----------



## DisWeightWatcher

Thanks for the welcome and encouragement everybody.



Disneylvr said:


> Lost 4.8lbs my first week!  I have a looooooooong way to go but I am excited and motivated to stick with this.



Great job!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Welcome to all the newbies!!  The hardest step to take is actually taking the plunge and starting a weight loss program, so congrats for doing that!!  Break up your weight loss into managable amounts.  I celebrate after every 20 pounds of weight lost, makes it easier to look at.  When I first started, I kept thinking "Wow, I have such a long way to go..." but now when I look at it, I am getting closer and closer every day to my goal!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Well, we just left Orlando and are headed home.  Our last September trip .  Actually after 14 years of Disney, most of those years making several trips a year and having annual passes.  We are sadly done for a while ( so we say ).  Our passes expired and we are not renewing.  It's on to some other adventures for us for a while.  We went to MNSSHP last night and had fun, hallowishes was the best.  We watched the late parade and unfortunately had an extremely rude woman come up as the parade started ( we were sitting for an hour).  There wasn't an inch between me, who was sitting on curb an the lady standing next to me.  She pushed pass me from behind and I was like why is she going onto main street the parade started? She didn't she shoved me over and sat on the ladys feet next to me.  Well, I wasn't having any of that I went all Jersey on her but she didn't care.  Trust me by the end of the parade she didn't enjoy it.  I was so mad, and the lady who's feet she was sitting on was not a tiny woman, so the rude lady was pushing on her stomach.  I kept looking at the standing lady and saying kick her she's sitting on you!  but I have a very high powered camera so I took an unusual amount of flash pictures and I didn't even have to look through the viewfinder.  Yes , I know mean but seriously I can't stand people who think there are no rules in life and if they want something they are just going to bully their way to get it cause they are entitled.  Anyway, enough of my rant.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.



You're taking a Disney break??! What adventures are you thinking of now?  If you decide to cross the border and do Niagara Falls, let me know and we'll do lunch!

So...I'm trying to picture you going 'all Jersey'.   

Hawaii sounds great for your 20th.  Our 20th will be in 2013.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Disneylvr said:


> Lost 4.8lbs my first week!  I have a looooooooong way to go but I am excited and motivated to stick with this.



Excellent job!  Hope you have another great week this week.


----------



## robinb

sjms71 said:


> Robin did you stay at the new Disney resort in Hawaii? I'm jealous , I love Hawaii trying to convince DH we need to go back for our 20th wedding anniversary.


No, we stayed at the Hilton Hawaiian Village and the Royal Hawaiian.  My DH is a road warrior and we stayed on hotel points, otherwise we could never afford to stay at the Royal Hawaiian!  We did visit Aulani on the opening weekend.  It was beautiful!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> You're taking a Disney break??! What adventures are you thinking of now?  If you decide to cross the border and do Niagara Falls, let me know and we'll do lunch!
> 
> So...I'm trying to picture you going 'all Jersey'.
> 
> Hawaii sounds great for your 20th.  Our 20th will be in 2013.



Yes at least that is what we are telling ourselves.  With Sarah going to high school next year, we are just not willing to go Christmas, spring break ( Easter) or summer so, not sure what we will do.  Our 20th is still a few years away.  We were married in Hawaii so is very special to us . Our 15th will be this May.  I would love to go away just me and DH, we have only done that once for 2 days and that was several years ago.  Yes, I can be a "bear" if you cross  me .  I think I am a super nice, loyal person but if you mess with me watch out!  Manners and genuine human kindness go along way with me but to many people lack common manners in this world, it's sad. 



robinb said:


> No, we stayed at the Hilton Hawaiian Village and the Royal Hawaiian.  My DH is a road warrior and we stayed on hotel points, otherwise we could never afford to stay at the Royal Hawaiian!  We did visit Aulani on the opening weekend.  It was beautiful!



I'd sleep in a tent if it was in Hawaii!

So, my first official day "back on track" and it went well. I even found the energy to work out after no sleep last night.  We came home to our upstairs air conditioning unit not working  and it was so humid and muggy here.  I went up to the attic to get fans and it was cooler up there.  But all is fixed now.  I couldn't find the courage for the scale this morning especially with TOM looming. But I will do it tomorrow and see what the damage is.  Hope everyone else's week is off to a good start.


----------



## mlktwins

So I fell off the wagon this weekend (and I mean fell) and I'm going to face the music tomorrow at WI .  However, I will get back on track.  Only 2 months and a couple of days until my trip and I so wanted to be at goal.  Why does one sabatoge themselves when they want it so badly?!?!?!?!?

Hope everyone else is doing great !!!!


----------



## sjms71

mlktwins said:


> So I fell off the wagon this weekend (and I mean fell) and I'm going to face the music tomorrow at WI .  However, I will get back on track.  Only 2 months and a couple of days until my trip and I so wanted to be at goal.  Why does one sabatoge themselves when they want it so badly?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great !!!!



 Hang in there, you still can make goal before your tirp.  I wish I had the answer to why we sabatoge ourselves when we want it badly.  But you're not alone cause we all do it.  Good luck at weigh in maybe it won't be too bad.


----------



## ucfsweetie82

Hi everyone!
I have been away from WW for a month or so but have gotten back on it, and have to brag on myself. My week started over Friday, and I have already earned 95 activity points. I am very proud of myself!


----------



## AKbabe

Okay, can I join you all? I've been reading for awhile so I thought I should post instead of stalk  

Anyway, to introduce myself. My name is Jennifer. I'm in no way a newbie to WW, only to this thread. I've been slim to average my whole life (ranging from a size 4-8), never having a weight issue, except for the year I quit smoking in which I gained 50# (going from a size 8 to a 16). That year I joined WW just because it seemed like a fun thing to do (I have OCD so tracking food using points seemed like a game). I quickly lost that 50# and then some (getting down to a size 4 after losing 70# ) and kept it off for years. Then, a few years ago, I started working full-time again *and* returned to school to get my teaching degree. Yes, very stressful and the weight slowly came back.  I never stopped doing WW, so I'm at a loss as to how it actually happened--honestly--other than probably stress hormones! The weight was not only NOT coming off, but I was gaining instead. Still, I never gave up. I am a runner, and I admit my running is not always consistent because I'm a teacher and with my schedule and lack of energy, sometimes I do it, sometimes I don't. Before you say that's my problem, know that last summer, I ran 8+ miles every single day and lost not one ounce.  

I have never been to a meeting just because of my schedule not matching theirs, and the fact that I don't need to answer to anyone else. I am my own worst critic! I lost the first 70# online and will do it again. But still, it would be nice to be able to chat and commiserate with people fighting the same battles as I am. Can I join you all? You seem like a very friendly bunch!


----------



## Sandi

ucfsweetie82 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have been away from WW for a month or so but have gotten back on it, and have to brag on myself. My week started over Friday, and I have already earned 95 activity points. I am very proud of myself!



What the heck are you doing to get 95 activity points?!  That's a lot.  I feel I've gone above and beyond when I get to 30.  (I almost never use the APs -- those are my bonus points.)



AKbabe said:


> Okay, can I join you all? I've been reading for awhile so I thought I should post instead of stalk
> 
> Anyway, to introduce myself. My name is Jennifer. I'm in no way a newbie to WW, only to this thread. I've been slim to average my whole life (ranging from a size 4-8), never having a weight issue, except for the year I quit smoking in which I gained 50# (going from a size 8 to a 16). That year I joined WW just because it seemed like a fun thing to do (I have OCD so tracking food using points seemed like a game). I quickly lost that 50# and then some (getting down to a size 4 after losing 70# ) and kept it off for years. Then, a few years ago, I started working full-time again *and* returned to school to get my teaching degree. Yes, very stressful and the weight slowly came back.  I never stopped doing WW, so I'm at a loss as to how it actually happened--honestly--other than probably stress hormones! The weight was not only NOT coming off, but I was gaining instead. Still, I never gave up. I am a runner, and I admit my running is not always consistent because I'm a teacher and with my schedule and lack of energy, sometimes I do it, sometimes I don't. Before you say that's my problem, know that last summer, I ran 8+ miles every single day and lost not one ounce.
> 
> I have never been to a meeting just because of my schedule not matching theirs, and the fact that I don't need to answer to anyone else. I am my own worst critic! I lost the first 70# online and will do it again. But still, it would be nice to be able to chat and commiserate with people fighting the same battles as I am. Can I join you all? You seem like a very friendly bunch!



This is a friendly bunch and you are welcome here.  The WW plan changed in November of last year.  Did you make the change or are you doing the former plan?  Just curious.  I love my weekly meetings.  I really feel empowered after going to the meeting.  I schedule it like I schedule my other meetings and commitments.  Sometimes I have to miss for court or client meetings, but I nearly always am able to find an alternate time that will work.  Our center even does meetings Saturday morning and Sundays.  We have a couple WW employees on this board and they might be able to help you address some issues, but I'm wondering if making time to talk with a leader about your challenges might be helpful to you.


----------



## robinb

AKbabe said:


> Okay, can I join you all? I've been reading for awhile so I thought I should post instead of stalk
> 
> Anyway, to introduce myself. My name is Jennifer. I'm in no way a newbie to WW, only to this thread. I've been slim to average my whole life (ranging from a size 4-8), never having a weight issue, except for the year I quit smoking in which I gained 50# (going from a size 8 to a 16). That year I joined WW just because it seemed like a fun thing to do (I have OCD so tracking food using points seemed like a game). I quickly lost that 50# and then some (getting down to a size 4 after losing 70# ) and kept it off for years. Then, a few years ago, I started working full-time again *and* returned to school to get my teaching degree. Yes, very stressful and the weight slowly came back.  I never stopped doing WW, so I'm at a loss as to how it actually happened--honestly--other than probably stress hormones! The weight was not only NOT coming off, but I was gaining instead. Still, I never gave up. I am a runner, and I admit my running is not always consistent because I'm a teacher and with my schedule and lack of energy, sometimes I do it, sometimes I don't. Before you say that's my problem, know that last summer, I ran 8+ miles every single day and lost not one ounce.
> 
> I have never been to a meeting just because of my schedule not matching theirs, and the fact that I don't need to answer to anyone else. I am my own worst critic! I lost the first 70# online and will do it again. But still, it would be nice to be able to chat and commiserate with people fighting the same battles as I am. Can I join you all? You seem like a very friendly bunch!


Welcome Jennifer!  

Since you say that you're OCD and tracking points is a kind of a fun challenge, are you still tracking?  Have you wrapped your head around the new system?  I know that 29 points (PLUS 49 weekly points) must have been quite a shock to you when you were used to eating just 18 points.  Lastly, are you counting and eating your activity points?


----------



## BabyTigger99

ucfsweetie82 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have been away from WW for a month or so but have gotten back on it, and have to brag on myself. My week started over Friday, and I have already earned 95 activity points. I am very proud of myself!



Holy crap!!!  Are you exercising 24/7??


----------



## portobello_rd

Just wanted to say, I went to WDW for 11 days on the deluxe dining plan and only gained FIVE POUNDS!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOO so proud! haha


----------



## mlktwins

sjms71 said:


> Hang in there, you still can make goal before your tirp.  I wish I had the answer to why we sabatoge ourselves when we want it badly.  But you're not alone cause we all do it.  Good luck at weigh in maybe it won't be too bad.



Thank you!  Just to be accountable to someone other than me , I gained 1.8# in the past 2 weeks.  Dusting myself off and back on track today.

Have a great day everyone!  Happy tracking...


----------



## rusafee1183

I have a question about the points on the website. I looked on the site to see what my best option would be for lunch at Subway. It looked like the 6" roasted chicken breast on wheat bread was 10 points, but the same thing on the 6" flatbread was only 8. 

So I got a 6" flatbread roasted chicken breast with lettuce, tomato, green pepper, cucumber, banana pepper and sweet onion dressing. 

But, then my friend said that she looked at the Subway site and that the flatbread looked worse than the wheat bread - so I looked. And sure enough, when I ran the numbers the flatbread was 6 points and the wheat bread was 5points. 

Which numbers do I trust?? My sandwich was either 8 points (like it said on the WW site) - or 9/10 points


----------



## BabyTigger99

Just back from weigh in, and oh man, was it good to have our regular leader back!  She was on vacation last week, and the sub we had was a dud!!  Lost another 1.2 pounds.  Hopefully, with some great tracking and exercise this week, I should hit 50 pounds next week!!!


----------



## sjms71

AKbabe said:


> Okay, can I join you all? I've been reading for awhile so I thought I should post instead of stalk
> 
> Anyway, to introduce myself. My name is Jennifer. I'm in no way a newbie to WW, only to this thread. I've been slim to average my whole life (ranging from a size 4-8), never having a weight issue, except for the year I quit smoking in which I gained 50# (going from a size 8 to a 16). That year I joined WW just because it seemed like a fun thing to do (I have OCD so tracking food using points seemed like a game). I quickly lost that 50# and then some (getting down to a size 4 after losing 70# ) and kept it off for years. Then, a few years ago, I started working full-time again *and* returned to school to get my teaching degree. Yes, very stressful and the weight slowly came back.  I never stopped doing WW, so I'm at a loss as to how it actually happened--honestly--other than probably stress hormones! The weight was not only NOT coming off, but I was gaining instead. Still, I never gave up. I am a runner, and I admit my running is not always consistent because I'm a teacher and with my schedule and lack of energy, sometimes I do it, sometimes I don't. Before you say that's my problem, know that last summer, I ran 8+ miles every single day and lost not one ounce.
> 
> I have never been to a meeting just because of my schedule not matching theirs, and the fact that I don't need to answer to anyone else. I am my own worst critic! I lost the first 70# online and will do it again. But still, it would be nice to be able to chat and commiserate with people fighting the same battles as I am. Can I join you all? You seem like a very friendly bunch!



 hey Jennifer, good luck you did it before you can do it again, .  Like robin said are you eating any of your activity points?



portobello_rd said:


> Just wanted to say, I went to WDW for 11 days on the deluxe dining plan and only gained FIVE POUNDS!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOO so proud! haha


 now that's something to be happy about.....I think .  No really it will be off in no time.  I am up that much myself do to dining and not deluxe and 7 days.  But usually 1/2 of mine is usually water weight.  



mlktwins said:


> Thank you!  Just to be accountable to someone other than me , I gained 1.8# in the past 2 weeks.  Dusting myself off and back on track today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!  Happy tracking...



What's done is done, like you said dust yourself off and move forward 



BabyTigger99 said:


> Just back from weigh in, and oh man, was it good to have our regular leader back!  She was on vacation last week, and the sub we had was a dud!!  Lost another 1.2 pounds.  Hopefully, with some great tracking and exercise this week, I should hit 50 pounds next week!!!



Woohoo  OMG, 50 is amazing you can do it!


----------



## AKbabe

> This is a friendly bunch and you are welcome here.  The WW plan changed in November of last year.  Did you make the change or are you doing the former plan?  Just curious.  I love my weekly meetings.  I really feel empowered after going to the meeting.  I schedule it like I schedule my other meetings and commitments.  Sometimes I have to miss for court or client meetings, but I nearly always am able to find an alternate time that will work.  Our center even does meetings Saturday morning and Sundays.  We have a couple WW employees on this board and they might be able to help you address some issues, but I'm wondering if making time to talk with a leader about your challenges might be helpful to you.



Hi Sandi! Yes, I started the new plan last year and I love it! As far as going to meetings, that won't help, because I'm pretty sure it's a medical thing (I do have thyroid issues). When I actually have time, I will get to the the doctor's office. And I really can't do the meetings when they have them. I DO lose weight, just not as much as I should especially since I do exercise, and that's from doing the plan perfectly! (from experience; after losing 70# your pretty much become an expert, LOL) And I've never 

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## AKbabe

robinb said:


> Welcome Jennifer!
> 
> Since you say that you're OCD and tracking points is a kind of a fun challenge, are you still tracking?  Have you wrapped your head around the new system?  I know that 29 points (PLUS 49 weekly points) must have been quite a shock to you when you were used to eating just 18 points.  Lastly, are you counting and eating your activity points?



Hi Robin! 
Yes, I still track points, both online and on my phone. The new plan is actually easier, so I adjusted pretty quickly when they switched last year. The ONLY thing I sometimes do that is wrong is under-eat. Not on purpose, but because I fall asleep  I plan my menus out several days in advance of what I'm going to eat, but sometimes I fall asleep before I've eaten all I need to. I can't help that unfortunately. I'm a teacher and I'm lucky if I can stay awake until 7:30 at night (that'll get better as the school year settles down). I also play around with using my activity points. Sometimes I lose when I use them, sometimes I don't. I know there's no magic formula or I wouldn't have put most of the weight back on. I know it will eventually come off. I just like having friends to talk to who can "listen" when I need to talk (such as when I get up at 4 AM). They don't have meetings then, I'm afraid. 

Thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## sjms71

rusafee1183 said:


> I have a question about the points on the website. I looked on the site to see what my best option would be for lunch at Subway. It looked like the 6" roasted chicken breast on wheat bread was 10 points, but the same thing on the 6" flatbread was only 8.
> 
> So I got a 6" flatbread roasted chicken breast with lettuce, tomato, green pepper, cucumber, banana pepper and sweet onion dressing.
> 
> But, then my friend said that she looked at the Subway site and that the flatbread looked worse than the wheat bread - so I looked. And sure enough, when I ran the numbers the flatbread was 6 points and the wheat bread was 5points.
> 
> Which numbers do I trust?? My sandwich was either 8 points (like it said on the WW site) - or 9/10 points



I would probably pick the number in between so 9.  If it's something you may have again maybe recalculate it off of subways website ahead of time to see what number you get.  I have found WW website different then the actual restaurant website on a few things but not much.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Hey everyone! I'm back on the WW wagon tomorrow, I started earlier in the year, lost 21 lbs and probably gained it all back. My weight has been a struggle my whole life. I feel like crap, look like crap and it's got to stop. I pray that I can get my butt in gear and stick with it!


----------



## rusafee1183

sjms71 said:


> I would probably pick the number in between so 9.  If it's something you may have again maybe recalculate it off of subways website ahead of time to see what number you get.  I have found WW website different then the actual restaurant website on a few things but not much.



Thank you  

I was thinking the same thing, so I logged it as a 9. It was just frustrating because I am new and trying to be super accurate and its very confusing.


----------



## sjms71

shinysparklybubbles said:


> Hey everyone! I'm back on the WW wagon tomorrow, I started earlier in the year, lost 21 lbs and probably gained it all back. My weight has been a struggle my whole life. I feel like crap, look like crap and it's got to stop. I pray that I can get my butt in gear and stick with it!


 
Welcome back to WW. Making lifestyle changes are never easy.  But you're getting back on plan.  I never thought I could do it but I did so I know you can do it too. 


rusafee1183 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, so I logged it as a 9. It was just frustrating because I am new and trying to be super accurate and its very confusing.


Hang in there it will get easier to track and estimate if you need to as you go along .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I'm actually looking forward to weighing in tomorrow!  I've had a pretty good week I think.  I didn't eat much fruit again and this time only used 7 of my WPA points and usually I eat all of them.  I also tried 4 new dinner time recipes which helped to make the week better because I was getting a little bored with supper lately.  I will admit though that I was hungry a few times but I ignored it and I only had chocolate twice.  Tonight I had a strawberry dipped in melted milk chocolate and rolled in crushed butter finger pieces.  

Good luck to with all the weigh-ins tomorrow!


----------



## averill94

shinysparklybubbles said:


> Hey everyone! I'm back on the WW wagon tomorrow, I started earlier in the year, lost 21 lbs and probably gained it all back. My weight has been a struggle my whole life. I feel like crap, look like crap and it's got to stop. I pray that I can get my butt in gear and stick with it!



Good to hear you are back on WW! 

I on the other hand am having a real tough time just messing around with the same few pounds.  Got on the scale this morning (at home) and started to feel discouraged.  Weigh in is on Sunday.  The other day I gained .8- not huge but not the loss I REALLY need.....

Thanks for being  here !


----------



## AKbabe

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Tonight I had a strawberry dipped in melted milk chocolate and rolled in crushed butter finger pieces.



You're killing me! YUM!!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm actually looking forward to weighing in tomorrow!  I've had a pretty good week I think.  I didn't eat much fruit again and this time only used 7 of my WPA points and usually I eat all of them.  I also tried 4 new dinner time recipes which helped to make the week better because I was getting a little bored with supper lately.  I will admit though that I was hungry a few times but I ignored it and I only had chocolate twice.  Tonight I had a strawberry dipped in melted milk chocolate and rolled in crushed butter finger pieces.
> 
> Good luck to with all the weigh-ins tomorrow!



Good luck Jess!


----------



## robinb

I had, as expected, a good week .  I lost 4.6 lbs even though I was 18 points over.  I tracked every.single.point along the way, including pre-tracking my Badger football Saturday bratwurst and beer.


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I also tried 4 new dinner time recipes which helped to make the week better because I was getting a little bored with supper lately.


Anything good?  I made Rachael Ray's Chicken Provencal Stoup.  I figured it came out to 10 cups total and it was 4 points per cup.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> I had, as expected, a good week .  I lost 4.6 lbs even though I was 18 points over.  I tracked every.single.point along the way, including pre-tracking my Badger football Saturday bratwurst and beer.



Way to go Robin!  I'm impressed that you were such a faithful tracker.


----------



## DisWeightWatcher

portobello_rd said:


> Just wanted to say, I went to WDW for 11 days on the deluxe dining plan and only gained FIVE POUNDS!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOO so proud! haha



Wow! That's fabulous! The last time we did deluxe I gained 8. That would not have been so bad except for the fact that I continued to eat that way for another 5 weeks after we returned. 



BabyTigger99 said:


> Just back from weigh in, and oh man, was it good to have our regular leader back!  She was on vacation last week, and the sub we had was a dud!!  Lost another 1.2 pounds.  Hopefully, with some great tracking and exercise this week, I should hit 50 pounds next week!!!



Wow! Great job! I can't even imagine how good approaching 50 must feel!



shinysparklybubbles said:


> Hey everyone! I'm back on the WW wagon tomorrow, I started earlier in the year, lost 21 lbs and probably gained it all back. My weight has been a struggle my whole life. I feel like crap, look like crap and it's got to stop. I pray that I can get my butt in gear and stick with it!



Hang in! I am feeling the same way. I am just now finishing my second week (weigh in later today), and starting to feel a little hopeful.



robinb said:


> I had, as expected, a good week .  I lost 4.6 lbs even though I was 18 points over.  I tracked every.single.point along the way, including pre-tracking my Badger football Saturday bratwurst and beer.



Wow! Amazing! Good job on the tracking!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

AKbabe said:


> You're killing me! YUM!!



How do you like me now??!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

BabyTigger99 said:


> Just back from weigh in, and oh man, was it good to have our regular leader back!  She was on vacation last week, and the sub we had was a dud!!  Lost another 1.2 pounds.  Hopefully, with some great tracking and exercise this week, I should hit 50 pounds next week!!!



That's awesome! Great job! 


robinb said:


> I had, as expected, a good week .  I lost 4.6 lbs even though I was 18 points over.  I tracked every.single.point along the way, including pre-tracking my Badger football Saturday bratwurst and beer.



Great loss! Good for you for pre planning!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> How do you like me now??!
> 
> Not nice! Lol


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> Anything good?  I made Rachael Ray's Chicken Provencal Stoup.  I figured it came out to 10 cups total and it was 4 points per cup.



I was hoping you would ask!

Of the 4 dishes, this one was our favourite...Chili Pasta.  I never would have thought to put chili sauce on top of pasta but it was wonderful.  There are no beans in it, just ground beef, onions, chili powder, ground cumin, turmeric, beef broth and pasta sauce.  There are 12 points on the plate.





This was the Ginger-Lime Chicken.  These two flavours were great together and gave the chicken a little bit of a bite.  It also called for sweet Thai chili sauce which was new for us.  It's really good and now we've started putting it on other things.  The zucchini was cooked with Mrs Dash garlic & herb salt-free seasoning.  It was supposed to be served with plain basmati rice but I had leftover curry rice in the fridge so I just used that.  There are10 points on the plate.  






Our second chicken dish was salsa-cinnamon chicken with couscous.  It's shown here with rice but we're having couscous with the leftovers tonight. I'm going to add salsa and dried cilantro to the couscous this time.  It was made with boneless skinless thighs.  This was really good and the cinnamon made it smell great.  The raisins added a bit of sweetness which was nice.  There are 10 points on the plate.



 



Lastly, our oven pork roast with applesauce.  The roast slow-cooked all day in the oven.  I put it in for 20 minutes at 450F in the morning then turned it down to 180F and left it for the rest of the day.  About 30 minutes before serving it, I turned it up to 350F.  It was cooked to perfection!  I could hardly get it out of the pan in one piece.  It was supposed to be served with gravy but I decided not to make it because of the points it would have cost me.  I served it with mashed potatoes and zucchini noodles.  Some cinnamon was added to the apple sauce.  There are 11 points on the plate.  (My 2 oil points are included in the zucchini)











Well, I hope you all enjoyed my dining review from the Dinner Survival cookbook!  Feel free to comment.

Coming up this week, Spiced Cheddar Burgers, Sweet & Sour Chicken and Udon Noodle Soup.   Stay tuned.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I was down 2.2lbs at my weigh-in today!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was down 2.2lbs at my weigh-in today!



Nice work Jessie.  Your food looked great and I appreciate your providing the points value per plate.  Do you think you're spending more time cooking or is it basically the same amount of time as before, just with different recipes?

Unfortunately, I was "up" at my WI today.  Not terrible and not unexpected, just disappointing.  I know what I need to do.  Maybe I'll try some new recipes to freshen things up a bit -- my "go to" chicken recipes are getting a bit boring.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> I had, as expected, a good week .  I lost 4.6 lbs even though I was 18 points over.  I tracked every.single.point along the way, including pre-tracking my Badger football Saturday bratwurst and beer.



YOU ROCK GIRL!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> How do you like me now??!



Ok, I see a cookbook in your future Jessie's 101 ways to cook with butterfingers......yes 

Your other dishes look absolutely amazing.  Keep posting pictures!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was down 2.2lbs at my weigh-in today!



Woohoo



Sandi said:


> Nice work Jessie.  Your food looked great and I appreciate your providing the points value per plate.  Do you think you're spending more time cooking or is it basically the same amount of time as before, just with different recipes?
> 
> Unfortunately, I was "up" at my WI today.  Not terrible and not unexpected, just disappointing.  I know what I need to do.  Maybe I'll try some new recipes to freshen things up a bit -- my "go to" chicken recipes are getting a bit boring.


Hang in there Sandi, you're just in a rut and I know you will find your way again.  I think searching out some new recipes maybe just what you need .


----------



## rusafee1183

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was hoping you would ask!
> 
> Of the 4 dishes, this one was our favourite...Chili Pasta.  I never would have thought to put chili sauce on top of pasta but it was wonderful.  There are no beans in it, just ground beef, onions, chili powder, ground cumin, turmeric, beef broth and pasta sauce.  There are 12 points on the plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the Ginger-Lime Chicken.  These two flavours were great together and gave the chicken a little bit of a bite.  It also called for sweet Thai chili sauce which was new for us.  It's really good and now we've started putting it on other things.  The zucchini was cooked with Mrs Dash garlic & herb salt-free seasoning.  It was supposed to be served with plain basmati rice but I had leftover curry rice in the fridge so I just used that.  There are10 points on the plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our second chicken dish was salsa-cinnamon chicken with couscous.  It's shown here with rice but we're having couscous with the leftovers tonight. I'm going to add salsa and dried cilantro to the couscous this time.  It was made with boneless skinless thighs.  This was really good and the cinnamon made it smell great.  The raisins added a bit of sweetness which was nice.  There are 10 points on the plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, our oven pork roast with applesauce.  The roast slow-cooked all day in the oven.  I put it in for 20 minutes at 450F in the morning then turned it down to 180F and left it for the rest of the day.  About 30 minutes before serving it, I turned it up to 350F.  It was cooked to perfection!  I could hardly get it out of the pan in one piece.  It was supposed to be served with gravy but I decided not to make it because of the points it would have cost me.  I served it with mashed potatoes and zucchini noodles.  Some cinnamon was added to the apple sauce.  There are 11 points on the plate.  (My 2 oil points are included in the zucchini)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope you all enjoyed my dining review from the Dinner Survival cookbook!  Feel free to comment.
> 
> Coming up this week, Spiced Cheddar Burgers, Sweet & Sour Chicken and Udon Noodle Soup.   Stay tuned.





These all sound delicious! What cookbook are you using? 

Did you feel like they were enough food? I'm at work, so the pics are blocked for me and I can't tell how much is there. 

A lot of times I want to make new recipes and then find out that it's more points than I want to use, so I stick with the same types of things and then get bored.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I'm starving. I need to be better prepared with low and no point snacks. Oh dinner, please come soon!!


----------



## AKbabe

robinb said:


> I had, as expected, a good week .  I lost 4.6 lbs even though I was 18 points over.  I tracked every.single.point along the way, including pre-tracking my Badger football Saturday bratwurst and beer.



Wow Robin, nice job!!


----------



## AKbabe

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was down 2.2lbs at my weigh-in today!



Must have been the strawberry  Nice work!!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

rusafee1183 said:


> These all sound delicious! What cookbook are you using?
> 
> Did you feel like they were enough food? I'm at work, so the pics are blocked for me and I can't tell how much is there.
> 
> A lot of times I want to make new recipes and then find out that it's more points than I want to use, so I stick with the same types of things and then get bored.



I totally agree!


----------



## DisWeightWatcher

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was hoping you would ask!
> 
> Of the 4 dishes, this one was our favourite...Chili Pasta..



Wow! That all looks delish! 

Great job on the weight loss. I was down 1.8 today.


----------



## averill94

I think it is a great idea to take pics of the dinner you ate!  They all look delish.

Last night I made chicken breast which was rolled/stuffed with shredded zucchini skim mozzarella.  4 PP per portion it was very yummy.   If you havent checked her site out you can google "ginas skinny recipes" and it comes right up. (not sure if I am allowed to link?)

Every recipe I have made off of her site is an absolute winner and she posts all of the nutritional info including points.

Great weigh ins everybody


----------



## NC State

We returned from Disney on Friday.  We had a good time but it was hot and crowded. We will not be going back in September again, we will just find an another month to go in the future.  We ate like kings and pigs, I didn't hold back but we did a lot of walking!  

I was out of work yesterday and today because Mickey Mouse has given me a bad cold with a score throat. I wasn't going to WW last night but Mike told me to go so I will stay on tract.  I'm so glad I did. I couldn't believe it. I lost 1.4 lbs since 9/14. (I didn't stay for meeting, I just slipped in while the meeting was taking place.) This brings be to a total of 33 lbs gone! I'm looking forward to another great week and feeling better soon.

-Stephanie


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Nice work Jessie.  Your food looked great and I appreciate your providing the points value per plate.  Do you think you're spending more time cooking or is it basically the same amount of time as before, just with different recipes?
> 
> Unfortunately, I was "up" at my WI today.  Not terrible and not unexpected, just disappointing.  I know what I need to do.  Maybe I'll try some new recipes to freshen things up a bit -- my "go to" chicken recipes are getting a bit boring.



Thanks Sandi!  I dont think I was spending anymore time than I normally would have at all.  I think it was basically the same just different recipes.  There wasn't a lot of work other then measuring out spices and chopping a few veggies.  It cost a little bit more because I had to buy a few new things that I hadn't used before, i.e the sweet Thai chili sauce for $3.49, but we'll use every bit of that so it wasn't a waste.  I bought less fruit so maybe it all evened out.  I'm going to use that cook book for the next 5 or 6 weeks and most of the 'unusual' things that I needed to buy are used again in later recipes.





sjms71 said:


> Ok, I see a cookbook in your future Jessie's 101 ways to cook with butterfingers......yes
> 
> Your other dishes look absolutely amazing.  Keep posting pictures!



I like your idea!  And thanks! -- I'll try to remember to take pictures although the rest of the family is getting a little annoyed waiting for me while I do that.  






rusafee1183 said:


> These all sound delicious! What cookbook are you using?
> 
> Did you feel like they were enough food? I'm at work, so the pics are blocked for me and I can't tell how much is there.
> 
> A lot of times I want to make new recipes and then find out that it's more points than I want to use, so I stick with the same types of things and then get bored.



I'm using Dinner Survival by Sandi Richard.  There was absolutely enough food... for everyone.  I usually only eat 3oz of meat at dinner and the veggies are easily adjusted from the recipe.  I dont feel that I spent too many points on any of the meals.





AKbabe said:


> Must have been the strawberry  Nice work!!



Ok, that wasn't actually the strawberry that I ate -- mine was much smaller and only 2 points.  The one in the picture was probably about 6 pts from all the chocolate.  



DisWeightWatcher said:


> Wow! That all looks delish!
> 
> Great job on the weight loss. I was down 1.8 today.



Thank you and congrats on your loss yesterday.  1.8 is amazing!





averill94 said:


> I think it is a great idea to take pics of the dinner you ate!  They all look delish.
> 
> Last night I made chicken breast which was rolled/stuffed with shredded zucchini skim mozzarella.  4 PP per portion it was very yummy.   If you havent checked her site out you can google "ginas skinny recipes" and it comes right up. (not sure if I am allowed to link?)
> 
> Every recipe I have made off of her site is an absolute winner and she posts all of the nutritional info including points.



I've checked her website out a few times but I've never made anything.  Your dinner sounds like it was great!





NC State said:


> We returned from Disney on Friday.  We had a good time but it was hot and crowded. We will not be going back in September again, we will just find an another month to go in the future.  We ate like kings and pigs, I didn't hold back but we did a lot of walking!
> 
> I was out of work yesterday and today because Mickey Mouse has given me a bad cold with a score throat. I wasn't going to WW last night but Mike told me to go so I will stay on tract.  I'm so glad I did. I couldn't believe it. I lost 1.4 lbs since 9/14. (I didn't stay for meeting, I just slipped in while the meeting was taking place.) This brings be to a total of 33 lbs gone! I'm looking forward to another great week and feeling better soon.
> 
> -Stephanie



It was crowded in September??  Really?  That's the time we go because the crowds are so low.  Has September changed?  I hope you were still able to enjoy yourselves.  Sorry to hear that you're not feeling well but congratulations on your loss!  33 pounds is something to celebrate.


----------



## NC State

I think everyone knows about the FD in September and it's no longer "low in crowds".  It was a mess!  We're now looking at a quick weekend trip in Feburary.


----------



## AKbabe

averill94 said:


> If you havent checked her site out you can google "ginas skinny recipes" and it comes right up.



http://www.skinnytaste.com/

I think you mean this, right? I've only made a couple, but so far, her recipes are awesome! Right now I have her crock pot chicken taco chili cooking for dinner tonight. I hope it's good because it makes 10 servings and only my husband and I will eat it, which means a LOT of leftovers for my lunches at school!


----------



## disneyismyname

Hello everyone!  
I really need a lifestyle change and thought this was the best place to do it. WeightWatchers and I go way back! I've been going back to meetings and missing a few weeks and never going back. I would do this every year! The last WW meeting I went to was when we did the switch to the new PointsPlus program. I don't like change and it seemed to be alot of things happening at once. I was totally confused. But...today..I'm willing to try again! I can't go to meetings due to school and work but I thought this thread would be a great place to discuss the good times and the bad. And maybe all of you can help me figure out this PointsPlus program!  One smart thing I did after the last meeting I went to was buy/keep my WW things!
This is what I have (all PointsPlus):
Getting Started
Dining Out Companion
Complete Food Companion
Pocket Guide
Calculator
Ultimate 3 month Tracker

Yep, that's alot of stuff that I haven't even opened yet! I read the "Getting Started" after the meeting but was still totally confused about it. I think I used that as an excuse to get out of the program. yada yada....I'm my own worse enemy.
Well tomorrow I will give you all my start weight and then every Friday morning I will give you my progress. I'm committed on making this work!   Thanks!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

AKbabe said:


> http://www.skinnytaste.com/
> 
> I think you mean this, right? I've only made a couple, but so far, her recipes are awesome! Right now I have her crock pot chicken taco chili cooking for dinner tonight. I hope it's good because it makes 10 servings and only my husband and I will eat it, which means a LOT of leftovers for my lunches at school!



I just bookmarked that recipe.  It looks great. Let us know how it was


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

disneyismyname said:


> Hello everyone!
> I really need a lifestyle change and thought this was the best place to do it. WeightWatchers and I go way back! I've been going back to meetings and missing a few weeks and never going back. I would do this every year! The last WW meeting I went to was when we did the switch to the new PointsPlus program. I don't like change and it seemed to be alot of things happening at once. I was totally confused. But...today..I'm willing to try again! I can't go to meetings due to school and work but I thought this thread would be a great place to discuss the good times and the bad. And maybe all of you can help me figure out this PointsPlus program!  One smart thing I did after the last meeting I went to was buy/keep my WW things!
> This is what I have (all PointsPlus):
> Getting Started
> Dining Out Companion
> Complete Food Companion
> Pocket Guide
> Calculator
> Ultimate 3 month Tracker
> 
> Yep, that's alot of stuff that I haven't even opened yet! I read the "Getting Started" after the meeting but was still totally confused about it. I think I used that as an excuse to get out of the program. yada yada....I'm my own worse enemy.
> Well tomorrow I will give you all my start weight and then every Friday morning I will give you my progress. I'm committed on making this work!   Thanks!



Hi and Welcome!  You should really try to get out to at least one meeting and stay for the Program Knowledge Session afterwards.  The leader will sit down with the members who stay and explain the program.  Bring your Getting Started guide book with you because lots of the things she will talk about will be in that book and you can easily follow along.  Of course, you'll have to join again and pay the weekly fee but right now there is no registration fee (at least in Canada anyway).  I think that PKS session would really help you.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Did you find that it was crowded as well, Stephanie??  I hope I dont have to find a new time to go.


----------



## NC State

I was there Sept 17-23 and we have gone many times in Sept before.  But this year was the worst. FD is no longer a secret and everyone knows about it now. Plus, the Halloween party wasn't great like in the past.  We didn't stop to get any pictures because we didn't want to stand in line all night.  We did stop only three times for candy.  (I gave my bag to my husband.) I did see today that the 9/30 party is already sold out.  I think we are planning a quick trip in Feb (2/10-2/12).
-Stephanie


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> We returned from Disney on Friday.  We had a good time but it was hot and crowded. We will not be going back in September again, we will just find an another month to go in the future.  We ate like kings and pigs, I didn't hold back but we did a lot of walking!
> 
> I was out of work yesterday and today because Mickey Mouse has given me a bad cold with a score throat. I wasn't going to WW last night but Mike told me to go so I will stay on tract.  I'm so glad I did. I couldn't believe it. I lost 1.4 lbs since 9/14. (I didn't stay for meeting, I just slipped in while the meeting was taking place.) This brings be to a total of 33 lbs gone! I'm looking forward to another great week and feeling better soon.
> 
> -Stephanie



Great job on the post Disney loss, I can never manage to do that hence I was up 2.6 at my official post Disney WI today.  But being there for two weeks, I am ok with it. We all had colds half way into our trip.  Thought it was allergies but was a cold.....feel better.  Was this your first September?  We have gone every September of free dining (2005). We always go shortly after labor day weekend and we never have crowds.  Last year we went the last two weeks of September for the first time.....ugh nightmare.  This year we were back to our 2nd & 3rd week.  The first week was heaven.  NO CROWDS AT ALL and weather was very pleasant.  I think even one day Toy Story only had a 20 min wait so we went thru regular line.  The second week it was a lot more crowded and it had turned humid again.  Anyway, if you can go earlier in September it is always way less busy.  



disneyismyname said:


> Hello everyone!
> I really need a lifestyle change and thought this was the best place to do it. WeightWatchers and I go way back! I've been going back to meetings and missing a few weeks and never going back. I would do this every year! The last WW meeting I went to was when we did the switch to the new PointsPlus program. I don't like change and it seemed to be alot of things happening at once. I was totally confused. But...today..I'm willing to try again! I can't go to meetings due to school and work but I thought this thread would be a great place to discuss the good times and the bad. And maybe all of you can help me figure out this PointsPlus program!  One smart thing I did after the last meeting I went to was buy/keep my WW things!
> This is what I have (all PointsPlus):
> Getting Started
> Dining Out Companion
> Complete Food Companion
> Pocket Guide
> Calculator
> Ultimate 3 month Tracker
> 
> Yep, that's alot of stuff that I haven't even opened yet! I read the "Getting Started" after the meeting but was still totally confused about it. I think I used that as an excuse to get out of the program. yada yada....I'm my own worse enemy.
> Well tomorrow I will give you all my start weight and then every Friday morning I will give you my progress. I'm committed on making this work!   Thanks!




hello,  good luck, can't wait to hear how your first week goes.  Let us know if you have questions and oh, measure yourself too!

A note on skinnytaste.com sign up for newsletter and you will be emailed when she post a new recipes.  That's my favorite WW recipe website.


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> I was there Sept 17-23 and we have gone many times in Sept before.  But this year was the worst. FD is no longer a secret and everyone knows about it now. Plus, the Halloween party wasn't great like in the past.  We didn't stop to get any pictures because we didn't want to stand in line all night.  We did stop only three times for candy.  (I gave my bag to my husband.) I did see today that the 9/30 party is already sold out.  I think we are planning a quick trip in Feb (2/10-2/12).
> -Stephanie



Didn't see your post.......so you answered my question about going that time before.  Again, I  found the second week like I said a lot busier.  Everything was walk on first no FP needed.  This was our first Halloween party so I don't have past parties to compare.  The best part was fireworks but I didn't find it was worth the money really.


----------



## jadeblue13

Down 1.4 lbs today. Happy about that!

I am having trouble figuring out points,especially for foods already prepared and frozen. I did 30 day cooking at the end of summer and still have a pretty full freezer.  Is the complete book with food values a worthwhile purchase?  

I have been guessing and trying to just eat a small portion supplemented with salad and veggies.  Fruit seems to make me want more food-maybe the acid?


----------



## AKbabe

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I just bookmarked that recipe.  It looks great. Let us know how it was



Well, the jury is still out for me. I'm not sure if I like it or not. I mean I ate it and it was okay, but something was missing for me and I can't quite put my finger on it. I'm taking it to school today for lunch, so perhaps it'll taste better as a leftover. 

My husband, on the other hand, loved it! So I say go ahead and try it. It might just be me.


----------



## averill94

AKbabe said:


> http://www.skinnytaste.com/
> 
> I think you mean this, right? I've only made a couple, but so far, her recipes are awesome! Right now I have her crock pot chicken taco chili cooking for dinner tonight. I hope it's good because it makes 10 servings and only my husband and I will eat it, which means a LOT of leftovers for my lunches at school!



Aww too bad it wasnt great!  I have made the "quick"turkey chili that is made on top of the stove and I think it is one of the best chilis I ever made.

I have also made the dijon pork chops, asian turkey meatballs, shrimp quesadillas all winners and stay on the menu!  Her soups are great too.  

I think I like the site because as soon as you open it you see a pic.  Kind of entices you!

CdnBuzzFan - Yes it is skinnytaste.com!


----------



## mrzrich

Lost 0.6 this week.  Not really sure how.  I haven't been tacking very well, and I feel like I'm doing A LOT of mindless eating.  I won't look a gift horse in the mouth though.  I will use this 0.6 as a spring board.


----------



## AKbabe

averill94 said:


> Aww too bad it wasnt great!  I have made the "quick"turkey chili that is made on top of the stove and I think it is one of the best chilis I ever made.
> 
> I have also made the dijon pork chops, asian turkey meatballs, shrimp quesadillas all winners and stay on the menu!  Her soups are great too.
> 
> I think I like the site because as soon as you open it you see a pic.  Kind of entices you!
> 
> CdnBuzzFan - Yes it is skinnytaste.com!



I hope I like it better today. If I do, I'll post it. I saved the Asian turkey meatball recipe last week! It looks so good!! Maybe I'll make that this weekend. I made her chicken avocado soup and it was amazing!!


----------



## disneyismyname

my first weigh in this morning and the evil number is: 192.7

Not good. I plan on reading through some of my books this afternoon after school. Get the gist of the program. I plan on eating more fruits and veggies during meals this week. Lay off junk and drink more water!

Someone asked if I could try to go to a meeting but I really can't.
School and work are my life right now and I just bought books so money is tight right now. Meetings are during work as well...sorry. I will have someone measure me tonight.


----------



## lisajl

May I join?   I just started WW on Sept 19th  My first weigh in was 179.4, my weigh in on the 26th was 175.8.  HOORAY!  

I started an aerobics class in July (yoga too) and it helps me but there is no way I could have lost weight without the WW plan.  
It is making me accountable for all the food I eat.  It helps me see where my low time is, and why I feel so hungry.  

Congrats to all of you that have been following this and meeting your goals.
I have a long way to go, but have an end date in mind.

I would like to lose at least 40 lbs. maybe 50.
My sons french class is going to Quebec in June and I am going with him.
He has peanut allergies and the school would prefer if I went just in case of emergency. So, I want to be at least 30 lbs lighter by then.

Do you think it is do-able?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

lisajl said:


> May I join?   I just started WW on Sept 19th  My first weigh in was 179.4, my weigh in on the 26th was 175.8.  HOORAY!
> 
> I started an aerobics class in July (yoga too) and it helps me but there is no way I could have lost weight without the WW plan.
> It is making me accountable for all the food I eat.  It helps me see where my low time is, and why I feel so hungry.
> 
> Congrats to all of you that have been following this and meeting your goals.
> I have a long way to go, but have an end date in mind.
> 
> I would like to lose at least 40 lbs. maybe 50.
> My sons french class is going to Quebec in June and I am going with him.
> He has peanut allergies and the school would prefer if I went just in case of emergency. So, I want to be at least 30 lbs lighter by then.
> 
> Do you think it is do-able?



  Hi lisajl.  Of course you can join!  I'm glad you've got a goal to strive for.  That trip is approx 30 weeks away which means you'll have to lose at a rate of 1lb per week.  Give it a try for a while and see how fast you lose.  Some people lose slowly, others lose pretty fast.  I lost an average of 2.2 pounds each week and didn't gain once throughout my weight loss journey so I do know it can be done.  Good luck on your journey and keep us up to date on your progress.  We're glad you found us.


----------



## rusafee1183

Hi everyone! 

I just got back from my 2nd weigh in and I am down 3.2 lbs! I am very excited by this!! This means that I am down 30 lbs in the past year  

Thanks for all of the warm welcomes and motivation. I reallt enjoy this thread!


----------



## sjms71

jadeblue13 said:


> Down 1.4 lbs today. Happy about that



Woot Woot  way to go!


mrzrich said:


> Lost 0.6 this week.  Not really sure how.  I haven't been tacking very well, and I feel like I'm doing A LOT of mindless eating.  I won't look a gift horse in the mouth though.  I will use this 0.6 as a spring board.



hey Toni-Ann glad to see you back around, we missed you .



disneyismyname said:


> my first weigh in this morning and the evil number is: 192.7
> 
> Not good. I plan on reading through some of my books this afternoon after school. Get the gist of the program. I plan on eating more fruits and veggies during meals this week. Lay off junk and drink more water!
> 
> Someone asked if I could try to go to a meeting but I really can't.
> School and work are my life right now and I just bought books so money is tight right now. Meetings are during work as well...sorry. I will have someone measure me tonight.



Try not to focus on the number or the end number.  Pick a small goal to strive for like 5% weight loss or just your first 5lbs.  It all adds up and seems to be less overwhelming if you aim for small goals . 



lisajl said:


> May I join?   I just started WW on Sept 19th  My first weigh in was 179.4, my weigh in on the 26th was 175.8.  HOORAY!
> 
> I started an aerobics class in July (yoga too) and it helps me but there is no way I could have lost weight without the WW plan.
> It is making me accountable for all the food I eat.  It helps me see where my low time is, and why I feel so hungry.
> 
> Congrats to all of you that have been following this and meeting your goals.
> I have a long way to go, but have an end date in mind.
> 
> I would like to lose at least 40 lbs. maybe 50.
> My sons french class is going to Quebec in June and I am going with him.
> He has peanut allergies and the school would prefer if I went just in case of emergency. So, I want to be at least 30 lbs lighter by then.
> 
> Do you think it is do-able?



hello, congrats on your weight loss so far.  It is doable good luck with your goals.  Make sure to keep checking in to keep us posted.




rusafee1183 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just got back from my 2nd weigh in and I am down 3.2 lbs! I am very excited by this!! This means that I am down 30 lbs in the past year
> 
> Thanks for all of the warm welcomes and motivation. I reallt enjoy this thread!



great job, 30 lbs total is awesome


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I lost an average of 2.2 pounds each week and didn't gain once throughout my weight loss journey so I do know it can be done.



 I am so jealous, and without exercise!  But good for you.


----------



## averill94

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hi lisajl.  Of course you can join!  I'm glad you've got a goal to strive for.  That trip is approx 30 weeks away which means you'll have to lose at a rate of 1lb per week.  Give it a try for a while and see how fast you lose.  Some people lose slowly, others lose pretty fast.  *I lost an average of 2.2 pounds each week *and didn't gain once throughout my weight loss journey so I do know it can be done.  Good luck on your journey and keep us up to date on your progress.  We're glad you found us.



Can you give us some ideas of what worked for you?

Guessing you tracked and stayed on plan everyday?  And my big question is...did you use the 49 extra weekly points?

Right now I have averaged about a half pound per week.  Okay but very slow!

Thank you 
margaret


----------



## AKbabe

AKbabe said:


> I hope I like it better today. If I do, I'll post it. I saved the Asian turkey meatball recipe last week! It looks so good!! Maybe I'll make that this weekend. I made her chicken avocado soup and it was amazing!!



Just an update on my chili. I did like it much better the second day! Don't know why I didn't the first day.


----------



## AKbabe

Everyone has had great losses this week! I had been hovering around a 2# loss through the week (I step daily just to see if I'm having too much sodium) so when I got up at 5:30 AM (internal clock be darned!), it was the highest all week.  But I went back to bed and read a book for a couple of hours and by the time I got back up and weighed in, the loss was there. *3# lost* this week!!


----------



## Disneylvr

Lost 4.2lbs my second week, 9 total since I joined.  I just know WW is going to work for me.  I have a long long way to go (still too embarrassed to tell my starting weight) but I can do this.  Some winning WW recipes this week with the family were Chicken and Cheese Quesadillas, Roasted Sirloin Beef and the Tomato Pepper Lasagna.  I also get some good recipes from skinnytaste dot com.  They give you the points plus on everything there.  I am going to make their pumpkin cupcakes today for a picnic tomorrow.


----------



## dis-happy

After being "off-plan" for the summer months (laid up with an injury and eating whatever) I have to say I feel so much better being back "on-plan"!  Tracking really helps me out, otherwise I am a non-stop eater.

Sad to say, first weigh-in has me almost back to where I began, ugh.  But I know this works for me, so there's hope.  I see the cardiologist again in early Nov. and  want to have good stats for him (weight + cholesterol), so that is a motivation.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Sandi

Hey, did any of you who go to meetings notice the Walt Disney quote in this week's handout?  I think it was "if you can dream it, you can do it."  (But I don't have it handy.)  I always love it when there is a Disney connection with WW and I think of you guys.

My Spartans won today!


----------



## rusafee1183

Sandi said:


> Hey, did any of you who go to meetings notice the Walt Disney quote in this week's handout?  I think it was "if you can dream it, you can do it."  (But I don't have it handy.)  I always love it when there is a Disney connection with WW and I think of you guys.
> 
> My Spartans won today!



I did notice the Disney quote!!  Also, I was looking around on the WW site and they have a "Destination Walt Disney World" feature that says where to eat. I was very happy to find that! I leave in 4 days and I need all the help I can get to stay on track. It will be during the F&WF, so I am already expecting to go over a bit. I'll try to make up for it by eating the right things in the other parks. But Epcot is definitely getting ALL my points next week.


----------



## dis-happy

rusafee1183 said:


> I did notice the Disney quote!!  Also, I was looking around on the WW site and they have a "Destination Walt Disney World" feature that says where to eat. I was very happy to find that! I leave in 4 days and I need all the help I can get to stay on track. It will be during the F&WF, so I am already expecting to go over a bit. I'll try to make up for it by eating the right things in the other parks. But Epcot is definitely getting ALL my points next week.



That's awesome to hear!!! We are headed there the end of this week for F&W and I was wondering how to best stay on plan.  Thanks!!!


----------



## sjms71

GOOD MORNING ALL!  I hope everyone had a great weekend. It was very cool here in NC, did yard work on Saturday, my landscaping looks awesome now. Kids went back to school today after their 3 weeks off and it was only 40 degrees here .   , Here's to a great week for everyone and hoping we are all a bunch of losers!


----------



## dis-happy

sjms71 said:


> GOOD MORNING ALL!  I hope everyone had a great weekend. It was very cool here in NC, did yard work on Saturday, my landscaping looks awesome now. Kids went back to school today after their 3 weeks off and it was only 40 degrees here .   , Here's to a great week for everyone and hoping we are all a bunch of losers!




I broke down an turned on the heat this morning!  Only one day off between running the a/c and running the heat.


----------



## sjms71

dis-happy said:


> I broke down an turned on the heat this morning!  Only one day off between running the a/c and running the heat.



Yea, I switched mine from cool to heat last night, figured if it got cold enough it would come on and sure enough it did this morning.  Sandi, Jess, did you guys get snow?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Yea, I switched mine from cool to heat last night, figured if it got cold enough it would come on and sure enough it did this morning.  Sandi, Jess, did you guys get snow?



SNOW???!  In October????!!   I'm not that far north!


----------



## npmommie

hi all,
I haven't joined ww yet, but I just watched Dr. Oz and he had the ww lady on. They talked about the program. so now I am intrigued.
I don't know if I really have time to get to a meeting each week though, do any of you do the online program?


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> SNOW???!  In October????!!   I'm not that far north!



The mountains of West Virginia got some so thought you may have seen some action


----------



## robinb

averill94 said:


> Last night I made chicken breast which was rolled/stuffed with shredded zucchini skim mozzarella.  4 PP per portion it was very yummy.   If you havent checked her site out you can google "ginas skinny recipes" and it comes right up. (not sure if I am allowed to link?)


I made this dish and it was DELICIOUS!  I took a big chicken breast, cut it in half width wise (like a butterfly cut, but all the way trough) and pounded each one thin.  I then added the filling and breaded it with panko instead of bread crumbs.  Yummy!  



NC State said:


> I couldn't believe it. I lost 1.4 lbs since 9/14. (I didn't stay for meeting, I just slipped in while the meeting was taking place.) This brings be to a total of 33 lbs gone!


Awesome!  I have NEVER lost weight at WDW.



jadeblue13 said:


> Down 1.4 lbs today. Happy about that!
> 
> I am having trouble figuring out points,especially for foods already prepared and frozen. I did 30 day cooking at the end of summer and still have a pretty full freezer.  Is the complete book with food values a worthwhile purchase?
> 
> I have been guessing and trying to just eat a small portion supplemented with salad and veggies.  Fruit seems to make me want more food-maybe the acid?


Do you have eTools?  If so, you could re-create the recipes.  I don't know how much more the complete book will give you than the starter book.  I think it has more processed foods and your meals are all home made.  Personally, I would eat regular portions and estimate to your best guess.

Fruit still has natural sugars in it, so that may be a trigger for you .  What kind of fruits have you tried?



mrzrich said:


> Lost 0.6 this week.  Not really sure how.  I haven't been tacking very well, and I feel like I'm doing A LOT of mindless eating.  I won't look a gift horse in the mouth though.  I will use this 0.6 as a spring board.


0.6 is still great in my book!    There are weeks that I am begging for *any* positive weight loss.



Sandi said:


> My Spartans won today!


Why, oh why, did the Spartans let Ohio State score?!?  My Badgers won too and we're ranked 4th!  We were at the big game on Saturday ... Welcome to the Big Ten Nebraska.  chomp.  chomp.  



dis-happy said:


> I broke down an turned on the heat this morning!  Only one day off between running the a/c and running the heat.


Here in Madison we are still hanging on.  The house was down to 63-degrees yesterday, but we are expecting a nice warm up this week so we probably won't be turning on the heat for a couple of weeks.


----------



## robinb

disneyismyname said:


> Hello everyone!
> I really need a lifestyle change and thought this was the best place to do it. WeightWatchers and I go way back! I've been going back to meetings and missing a few weeks and never going back. I would do this every year! The last WW meeting I went to was when we did the switch to the new PointsPlus program. I don't like change and it seemed to be alot of things happening at once. I was totally confused. But...today..I'm willing to try again! I can't go to meetings due to school and work but I thought this thread would be a great place to discuss the good times and the bad. And maybe all of you can help me figure out this PointsPlus program!  One smart thing I did after the last meeting I went to was buy/keep my WW things!
> This is what I have (all PointsPlus):
> Getting Started
> Dining Out Companion
> Complete Food Companion
> Pocket Guide
> Calculator
> Ultimate 3 month Tracker
> 
> Yep, that's alot of stuff that I haven't even opened yet! I read the "Getting Started" after the meeting but was still totally confused about it. I think I used that as an excuse to get out of the program. yada yada....I'm my own worse enemy.
> Well tomorrow I will give you all my start weight and then every Friday morning I will give you my progress. I'm committed on making this work!   Thanks!





disneyismyname said:


> my first weigh in this morning and the evil number is: 192.7
> 
> Not good. I plan on reading through some of my books this afternoon after school. Get the gist of the program. I plan on eating more fruits and veggies during meals this week. Lay off junk and drink more water!
> 
> Someone asked if I could try to go to a meeting but I really can't.
> School and work are my life right now and I just bought books so money is tight right now. Meetings are during work as well...sorry. I will have someone measure me tonight.



Can you afford doing things online with eTools?  I really like it a lot and it's fun entering my points into it.  I would recommend that you try to actively embrace the Points Plus program.  It really works for a lot of people once they get their head around having more points.  The fact is, the food costs more points so it all works out.



lisajl said:


> May I join?   I just started WW on Sept 19th  My first weigh in was 179.4, my weigh in on the 26th was 175.8.  HOORAY!
> 
> I started an aerobics class in July (yoga too) and it helps me but there is no way I could have lost weight without the WW plan.
> It is making me accountable for all the food I eat.  It helps me see where my low time is, and why I feel so hungry.
> 
> Congrats to all of you that have been following this and meeting your goals.
> I have a long way to go, but have an end date in mind.
> 
> I would like to lose at least 40 lbs. maybe 50.
> My sons french class is going to Quebec in June and I am going with him.
> He has peanut allergies and the school would prefer if I went just in case of emergency. So, I want to be at least 30 lbs lighter by then.
> 
> Do you think it is do-able?


Of course you can join us!  I think 30lbs by June is totally doable if you set your mind to it.  My DH has family in Montreal, but I have not been there in years.  My DD is taking French now so a trip back to Quebec may be in our future too.  Our current plan is to go to France in August (on airline miles and hotel points).



rusafee1183 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just got back from my 2nd weigh in and I am down 3.2 lbs! I am very excited by this!! This means that I am down 30 lbs in the past year
> 
> Thanks for all of the warm welcomes and motivation. I reallt enjoy this thread!


Yippie!!!  3.2 is a great loss for week 2.



AKbabe said:


> Everyone has had great losses this week! I had been hovering around a 2# loss through the week (I step daily just to see if I'm having too much sodium) so when I got up at 5:30 AM (internal clock be darned!), it was the highest all week.  But I went back to bed and read a book for a couple of hours and by the time I got back up and weighed in, the loss was there. *3# lost* this week!!


Congratulations on your 3 lbs!  That's great! 



Disneylvr said:


> Lost 4.2lbs my second week, 9 total since I joined.  I just know WW is going to work for me.  I have a long long way to go (still too embarrassed to tell my starting weight) but I can do this.  Some winning WW recipes this week with the family were Chicken and Cheese Quesadillas, Roasted Sirloin Beef and the Tomato Pepper Lasagna.  I also get some good recipes from skinnytaste dot com.  They give you the points plus on everything there.  I am going to make their pumpkin cupcakes today for a picnic tomorrow.


Wow!  We had some spectacular weight losses this week!  Congratulations on your 4.2 .  Yum ... pumpkin cupcakes.  Let us know how they turned out.



dis-happy said:


> After being "off-plan" for the summer months (laid up with an injury and eating whatever) I have to say I feel so much better being back "on-plan"!  Tracking really helps me out, otherwise I am a non-stop eater.
> 
> Sad to say, first weigh-in has me almost back to where I began, ugh.  But I know this works for me, so there's hope.  I see the cardiologist again in early Nov. and  want to have good stats for him (weight + cholesterol), so that is a motivation.


Ugh too.  I was the same way two weeks ago.  I asked one of the employees to "reset" my start weight to my weight on 9/21 after coming back from a stressful summer off.  That way I am eligible for 5lb stars and a new 10% goal.  Otherwise, I would have had to lose over 15lbs before I saw another 5lb star .



npmommie said:


> hi all,
> I haven't joined ww yet, but I just watched Dr. Oz and he had the ww lady on. They talked about the program. so now I am intrigued.
> I don't know if I really have time to get to a meeting each week though, do any of you do the online program?


Some people here do the online only.  I do the Monthly Pass which includes unlimited meetings and the online eTools.  I really like going to the meetings myself.  It keeps me motivated and focused.  One of the people in my meeting was on Oprah's last weight loss show ... he lost over 100lbs!  We also have a LOT of lifetime members who are very inspiring.  Why not try an initial meeting and see if it's something you might like?  You'll meet with the leader at the end of the meeting who will explain everything and get you started on the program.


----------



## BabyTigger99

I am sooo nervous to weigh in tomorrow.  I have been weighing at home, and I really need to stop that!!  I have been all over the board.  I just really, really, REALLY want to hit 50 tomorrow!!  It was a crazy weekend around here, LOTS of awesome sports going on in Wisconsin.  Hopefully I didn't do anything to sabatoge myself!!  Tomorrow will be my 20th weigh in!!


----------



## jadeblue13

Thanks, robinb, for your answer regarding how to figure points for previously prepared/frozen foods.  I can't use etools right now since I am paying a trainer for a couple months to get me started on the right track with exercise, but I can use that money for etools prob. in Dec.  DH is supportive that I am starting this program but a little unhappy with the money outlay so far.

I have tried various fruits, apples, less ripe bananas, grapes, blueberries, strawberries, mango, pineapple.  Blueberries, bananas or apples are the most satisfying.  I don't know if that means anything-maybe they have less sugar?



Not sure how to multi quote-I'll give it a shot in my next post.  I appreciate your thoughts and your support.  Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## robinb

jadeblue13 said:


> I have tried various fruits, apples, less ripe bananas, grapes, blueberries, strawberries, mango, pineapple.  Blueberries, bananas or apples are the most satisfying.  I don't know if that means anything-maybe they have less sugar?
> 
> Not sure how to multi quote-I'll give it a shot in my next post.  I appreciate your thoughts and your support.  Keep up the great work everyone!


You will probably want to stick with low glycemic fruits like berries. I googled "low gycimic fruits" and found a list on a South Beach Diet website: http://www.southbeach-diet.info/low-carb-fruit.php I would stick with the Low and Medium fruit on that list and watch any that trigger you.

To multi-quote, click on this button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 on every post you wish to quote except the last one and then click on this button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on the last one.  Everything will come up in one big reply.


----------



## Disneylvr

npmommie said:


> hi all,
> I haven't joined ww yet, but I just watched Dr. Oz and he had the ww lady on. They talked about the program. so now I am intrigued.
> I don't know if I really have time to get to a meeting each week though, do any of you do the online program?



From what they said at my WW's meeting on Saturday, you don't have to actually join to participate in Dr. Oz's challenge.  But you do have to visit a ww, get weighed and have your starting weight recorded by them.  And then I think you have to lose 10% by a certain month, again getting weighed in at ww to make it official.  They have the registration sheets there and I filled mine out!  I want to win that million dollars, LOL!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I am so jealous, and without exercise!  But good for you.



Yup!  No exercise for me.  I knew if I started a routine and lost that it wouldn't last and just figured I'd regain everything after I stopped exercising so I never bothered to start.





averill94 said:


> Can you give us some ideas of what worked for you?
> 
> Guessing you tracked and stayed on plan everyday?  And my big question is...did you use the 49 extra weekly points?
> 
> Right now I have averaged about a half pound per week.  Okay but very slow!
> 
> Thank you
> margaret



Hi Margaret!  Really, all I did was stick to my points.  If I couldn't count it or didn't have points for it, I just didn't eat it.  (I don't seem to possess that kind of will power and determination anymore.)  If I couldn't make my meeting any particular week, I always at least weighed in.  I did track -- I planned my meals out for the entire week after I got home from my meeting, made my shopping list and went grocery shopping the next day.  As for my weekly points allowance points (it was 35 back then), at first I was afraid to used them.  I was so hungry the very first week that I thought I was going to die.  I started September 6, 2006 and gradually introduced the WPA points but it wasn't until sometime in January 2007 that I had a week where I used all 35 in one week.

There was no real secret to my loss.  I just decided that I was done with the weight and wanted it off so I did what I knew I needed to do.

That first week I lost 6.0lbs, got my first 10 lbs two weeks later and reached and exceeded my 10% on week 7.  I didn't even let Christmas stop me that year -- I lost 8.4 lbs between Nov 29/06 and Jan 3/07.



BabyTigger99 said:


> I am sooo nervous to weigh in tomorrow.  I have been weighing at home, and I really need to stop that!!  I have been all over the board.  I just really, really, REALLY want to hit 50 tomorrow!!  It was a crazy weekend around here, LOTS of awesome sports going on in Wisconsin.  Hopefully I didn't do anything to sabatoge myself!!  Tomorrow will be my 20th weigh in!!



I think I would be nervous too!  Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I may has well confess... I'm up about 3.5 lbs on my scale from the weekend.  DS turns 10 tomorrow and we had a birthday party for him on Saturday.  DH bought a $20 cake from Costco and the kids ate about 50 cents worth.  So...  I ate a lot of cake.


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> I am sooo nervous to weigh in tomorrow.  I have been weighing at home, and I really need to stop that!!  I have been all over the board.  I just really, really, REALLY want to hit 50 tomorrow!!  It was a crazy weekend around here, LOTS of awesome sports going on in Wisconsin.  Hopefully I didn't do anything to sabatoge myself!!  Tomorrow will be my 20th weigh in!!



 sending you lots of pixie dust, good luck, I so hope you hit it.  And if not that's ok too, you're still doing a great job.



Disneylvr said:


> From what they said at my WW's meeting on Saturday, you don't have to actually join to participate in Dr. Oz's challenge.  But you do have to visit a ww, get weighed and have your starting weight recorded by them.  And then I think you have to lose 10% by a certain month, again getting weighed in at ww to make it official.  They have the registration sheets there and I filled mine out!  I want to win that million dollars, LOL!


 That's how I understood it too, go to center for an " official" weigh in. 


CdnBuzzFan said:


> I may has well confess... I'm up about 3.5 lbs on my scale from the weekend.  DS turns 10 tomorrow and we had a birthday party for him on Saturday.  DH bought a $20 cake from Costco and the kids ate about 50 cents worth.  So...  I ate a lot of cake.


It is so not funny about the cake eating but Jess, I love the way you word things.  It cracks me up.  It's only Monday, maybe you can recover before Wednesday.  Oh and  to your son ( is it Sam) if not sorry, that's what popped into my head .


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I may has well confess... I'm up about 3.5 lbs on my scale from the weekend.  DS turns 10 tomorrow and we had a birthday party for him on Saturday.  DH bought a $20 cake from Costco and the kids ate about 50 cents worth.  So...  I ate a lot of cake.


Cake happens.  It's how you bounce back from it that matters.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Cake happens.  It's how you bounce back from it that matters.



As always, very well said robin


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> sending you lots of pixie dust, good luck, I so hope you hit it.  And if not that's ok too, you're still doing a great job.
> 
> 
> That's how I understood it too, go to center for an " official" weigh in.
> 
> It is so not funny about the cake eating but Jess, I love the way you word things.  It cracks me up.  It's only Monday, maybe you can recover before Wednesday.  Oh and  to your son ( is it Sam) if not sorry, that's what popped into my head .



It's Sam.  I cant believe he's 10.




robinb said:


> Cake happens.  It's how you bounce back from it that matters.



Thanks but I haven't officially bounced back yet...hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

So here's more of my Dinner Survival cookbook reviews.

This is the Spiced Cheddar Burger.  It's probably the best burger that I've ever made!  5 pts for the bun, 7pts for the burger, 2 cheddar points and 1 turkey bacon pts.  I refuse to count ketchup!  I served it with zucchini noodle fries for 2pts from the oil.  So there are 15 points on the cutting board (17 pts once it made it onto my plate with the zucchini).  It's a lot of points but it was really good!




This is a picture of the Udon Noodle Soup.  Don't be fooled by the picture -- it's actually much more boring than it looks.  It was supposed to have ****ake mushrooms and green onions in it and 'yuck' to both.  What I should have done was replaced those things with something else but it didn't occur to me until after it was already in the bowls and on the table.  I was glad I didn't make enough for leftovers.  We had to eat it with a spoon and a fork because the noodles were so long and couldn't be picked up with the spoon!  I think if I make it again (and I probably wont) that it would be better as a lunch meal than a supper meal.  There are 8 points in the bowl and I served it with a 2pt salad.   I just previewed the post and that should say s*h*i*t*a*k*e mushrooms!  




Lastly, this is the Sweet & Sour Chicken.  It was excellent.  Not too many any points here.  I made it into 4 servings but there was lots and should have been made into 5 or 6 servings.  We both had to force it down and I couldn't finish mine.  Only 8 points for the entire sauce mixture (divided into 4 servings @ 2 pts each) and was served with 2 rice points and 2 chicken points so there are 6 points on the plate.  I will be making this recipe again.


----------



## averill94

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So here's more of my Dinner Survival cookbook reviews.
> 
> This is the Spiced Cheddar Burger.  It's probably the best burger that I've ever made!  5 pts for the bun, 7pts for the burger, 2 cheddar points and 1 turkey bacon pts.  I refuse to count ketchup!  I served it with zucchini noodle fries for 2pts from the oil.  So there are 15 points on the cutting board (17 pts once it made it onto my plate with the zucchini).  It's a lot of points but it was really good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the Udon Noodle Soup.  Don't be fooled by the picture -- it's actually much more boring than it looks.  It was supposed to have ****ake mushrooms and green onions in it and 'yuck' to both.  What I should have done was replaced those things with something else but it didn't occur to me until after it was already in the bowls and on the table.  I was glad I didn't make enough for leftovers.  We had to eat it with a spoon and a fork because the noodles were so long and couldn't be picked up with the spoon!  I think if I make it again (and I probably wont) that it would be better as a lunch meal than a supper meal.  There are 8 points in the bowl and I served it with a 2pt salad.   I just previewed the post and that should say s*h*i*t*a*k*e mushrooms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, this is the Sweet & Sour Chicken.  It was excellent.  Not too many any points here.  I made it into 4 servings but there was lots and should have been made into 5 or 6 servings.  We both had to force it down and I couldn't finish mine.  Only 8 points for the entire sauce mixture (divided into 4 servings @ 2 pts each) and was served with 2 rice points and 2 chicken points so there are 6 points on the plate.  I will be making this recipe again.





Thanks CdnBuzzFan! Guess i need to keep tracking!  Like many chocolate is such a weakness.  I had a great day yesterday by the time dinner was done I used all my points and then figured I would pop a little chocolate in my mouth  Bad idea.  I probably ate 10 points worth.
My leader calls the next month and a half "the doing months" we need to stay on track in prep for the holidays.

So impressed that you even lost during the holidays!!!!  I will be thrilled not to gain.

Have a great day.
That burger does look amazing...


----------



## Disneylvr

Yesterday at work someone set out a bowl of candy corn on the table in the break room.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE candy corn.  I thought well, I'll eat just one piece.  I haven't had candy, cake or anything like it in 3 weeks (when I started ww) with the exception of the WW mini bars.  The second I put that candy corn in my mouth the craving to eat a whole bag hit me.  I had to walk quickly out of that break room and, for now anyway, I have to stay completely away from sweets.


----------



## sjms71

Disneylvr said:


> Yesterday at work someone set out a bowl of candy corn on the table in the break room.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE candy corn.  I thought well, I'll eat just one piece.  I haven't had candy, cake or anything like it in 3 weeks (when I started ww) with the exception of the WW mini bars.  The second I put that candy corn in my mouth the craving to eat a whole bag hit me.  I had to walk quickly out of that break room and, for now anyway, I have to stay completely away from sweets.



Great job ! Trigger foods are the worse, I still haven't been able to get a handle on those " treats" that set me in an eating frenzy so, you get a BRAVO


----------



## mlktwins

Great job on the WI's ladies!  I wish I could get on here more -- I homeschool my twin boys and barely find time to go to the bathroom by myself these days -- LOL.  I take a break to come on the computer and they decide follow me down and start reading the posts I'm reading -- with one of the leaning on the arm I'm trying to type or move the mouse with .  Anyway, I come on and check everyone's progress when I can!

I was down 1.6# today and would have been more if I hadn't eaten breakfast before I went (I don't usually do that).  So I took off what I had gained the 2 weeks prior.  Now on to losing new weight.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## averill94

Disneylvr said:


> Yesterday at work someone set out a bowl of candy corn on the table in the break room.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE candy corn.  I thought well, I'll eat just one piece.  I haven't had candy, cake or anything like it in 3 weeks (when I started ww) with the exception of the WW mini bars.  The second I put that candy corn in my mouth the craving to eat a whole bag hit me.  I had to walk quickly out of that break room and, for now anyway, I have to stay completely away from sweets.



I am right there with you!!!!  Trigger foods mine would be chocolate.  Nothing like blowing an entire day by stuffing a bunch of chocolate in your face.  Once I start I cant stop.....I am also better off by not even starting.


----------



## BabyTigger99

.2 pounds....that was it....ugh.  Seriously, .2 pounds is telling you that you did just enough not to totally suck.  Boy did it have me down yesterday.  I think my issue this week is that I went to Zumbathon at the Y on Friday (2 hours worth of Zumba), and didn't eat much over the weekend at all, so my body was just holding onto everything.  Last night I had a pity party involving chips and cookies (and it was fabulous!!).  Back on track today, pushing forward.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

averill94 said:


> I am right there with you!!!!  Trigger foods mine would be chocolate.  Nothing like blowing an entire day by stuffing a bunch of chocolate in your face.  Once I start I cant stop.....I am also better off by not even starting.



Me too!  I started out by measuring a piece of chocolate cake on Saturday afternoon which I had purposely saved my wpa points for and yesterday (Tuesday) I was STILL eating chocolate cake.  I'm going to be up at least 5 pounds today because eventually I was eating everything chocolate that I could get my hands on!    Thank goodness today is the start of a new week for me.  I can usually turn things around on Wednesday morning.


----------



## mrzrich

BabyTigger99 said:


> .2 pounds....that was it....ugh.  Seriously, .2 pounds is telling you that you did just enough not to totally suck.  Boy did it have me down yesterday.  I think my issue this week is that I went to Zumbathon at the Y on Friday (2 hours worth of Zumba), and didn't eat much over the weekend at all, so my body was just holding onto everything.  Last night I had a pity party involving chips and cookies (and it was fabulous!!).  Back on track today, pushing forward.



.2 is a stick of butter.  Don't beat yourself up, a loss is a loss!


----------



## robinb

First the good news!

* My mom had her knee replaced yesterday.  It was really, really bad.  She had not been able to bend it for years and after her last hospitalization she couldn't straighten it enough to "lock" and hold her weight.  Surgery went well and she is looking at about 3-4 more weeks in the hospital and rehab and she can finally go home!  She has been away from home since May.
 * Today starts a new week and that big fat red 3 point deficit on my eTools tracker goes away.
* I have tracked 16 days straight.  That's through TWO Badger home football games that were each more WW points than the Badgers scored . 
* I lost .6 pounds today.
* I got a 5 lb sticker today.
* I joined the Dr. Oz challenge.  I can lose 10% of my current weight by April and I could really use $1,000,000!
* No home Badger game this week *snork*.

I jumped on my scale this morning and I *thought* I had lost at least a lb and a half since last week so I am a little disappointed with less than a pound.  I was expecting more and it's tough to brush that off and not dwell on it.  I think writing down my disappointment helps me acknowledge it.


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> .2 pounds....that was it....ugh.  Seriously, .2 pounds is telling you that you did just enough not to totally suck.  Boy did it have me down yesterday.  I think my issue this week is that I went to Zumbathon at the Y on Friday (2 hours worth of Zumba), and didn't eat much over the weekend at all, so my body was just holding onto everything.  Last night I had a pity party involving chips and cookies (and it was fabulous!!).  Back on track today, pushing forward.


Hang in there, I know you really wanted to hit 50 this week.  Every single big weight loss milestone I missed by .2lbs.  So, i know how it feels to be so close.  You will hit it next week and more.



robinb said:


> First the good news!
> 
> * My mom had her knee replaced yesterday.  It was really, really bad.  She had not been able to bend it for years and after her last hospitalization she couldn't straighten it enough to "lock" and hold her weight.  Surgery went well and she is looking at about 3-4 more weeks in the hospital and rehab and she can finally go home!  She has been away from home since May.
> * Today starts a new week and that big fat red 3 point deficit on my eTools tracker goes away.
> * I have tracked 16 days straight.  That's through TWO Badger home football games that were each more WW points than the Badgers scored .
> * I lost .6 pounds today.
> * I got a 5 lb sticker today.
> * I joined the Dr. Oz challenge.  I can lose 10% of my current weight by April and I could really use $1,000,000!
> * No home Badger game this week *snork*.
> 
> I jumped on my scale this morning and I *thought* I had lost at least a lb and a half since last week so I am a little disappointed with less than a pound.  I was expecting more and it's tough to brush that off and not dwell on it.  I think writing down my disappointment helps me acknowledge it.



Great news about your mom.  Hope her recovery goes well.  
Keep up the good work tracking.  I know how disappointing it is to have a great week and expect a greater reward then you get at the scale.  You are back in the swing of things and that is what is important.


----------



## Disneylvr

sjms71 said:


> Great job ! Trigger foods are the worse, I still haven't been able to get a handle on those " treats" that set me in an eating frenzy so, you get a BRAVO



Thank you.  I know it is only going to get worse as the holidays approach.  I hope I can make it through it without having significant setbacks.


----------



## sjms71

Jess can you please give me the name of the cookbook you are cooking out of.  I am going to the library tomorrow and I hope they have it.  I really want to make the sweet and sour chicken you made.

Sandi, hope you are doing ok, we haven't heard from you in a few days so just wanted to let you know I was thinkin about ya


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Jess can you please give me the name of the cookbook you are cooking out of.  I am going to the library tomorrow and I hope they have it.  I really want to make the sweet and sour chicken you made.



It's DINNER SURVIVAL by Sandi Richard.

If you're looking for it, it's not very thick -- only about 200 pgs -- and it's tall.  On the binding, her name is orange and the title is yellow.

If you can't get it, let me know and I'll give you the recipe.

Here's a picture of it...  http://cookingfortherushed.com/books/dinnersurvival.htm


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> It's DINNER SURVIVAL by Sandi Richard.
> 
> If you're looking for it, it's not very thick -- only about 200 pgs -- and it's tall.  On the binding, her name is orange and the title is yellow.
> 
> If you can't get it, let me know and I'll give you the recipe.
> 
> Here's a picture of it...  http://cookingfortherushed.com/books/dinnersurvival.htm



Ok, looked on my libraries online reserve and they don't have it .  If you could send me that recipe Jess, that would be great


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Ok, looked on my libraries online reserve and they don't have it .  If you could send me that recipe Jess, that would be great



Here you go...


Sweet & Sour Chicken

Sauce
1/3 C brown sugar
pineapple juice, unsweetened (drained juice from a 14 oz or 398 ml can)
 (reserve pineapple chunks in fridge overnight)
½ tsp ginger powder
½ tsp garlic powder
½ tsp dry mustard
1T soy sauce, sodium reduced
¼ Cup cider vinegar (I used white vinegar)
1 can stewed tomatoes (14 oz or 398 ml)

Combine all ingredients in a bowl.  Cover and place in fridge overnight.



1 tsp canola oil
1 medium onion cut into chunks

4 chicken breasts, boneless, skinless  (1½  lbs or 675g)

1 rib celery
½ green pepper (I used the whole pepper)
½ red bell pepper (I used the whole pepper)

1T flour
Sweet & sour sauce
Pineapple chunks

Heat oil in large non-stick fry pan at med-high.  Saute union until transluscent and caramelized.  Cut chicken into bite-size pieces, add to pan.  Stir occasionally until no longer pink.  Slice celery and peppers into chunks, add to pan. Cook until tender.

Sprinkle with flour and stir.  Stir in sweet and sour sauce gradually, then add pineapple chunks.  Stir and heat through.

Serve with Basmati rice.
Serves 4  6.


----------



## NC State

I think I need to go back and eat like pig at Disney.  This week I didn't go over any points, but I didn't do any walking except for 30 mins at the gym.  I lost .*2 lbs* this week when before a week after Disney I had lost 1.4 lbs.  I'm at a total of 33.2 lbs. I guess it goes to show you got to get up and move to lose!


----------



## Disneylvr

Does anyone know how many points a Kaki Gori at Epcot might be?  Trying to find loew point snacks and meals since we are on the dining plan (free) for our next trip.


----------



## Disneylvr

NC State said:


> I think I need to go back and eat like pig at Disney.  This week I didn't go over any points, but I didn't do any walking except for 30 mins at the gym.  I lost .*2 lbs* this week when before a week after Disney I had lost 1.4 lbs.  I'm at a total of 33.2 lbs. I guess it goes to show you got to get up and move to lose!



  Way to go!


----------



## DisWeightWatcher

Hi everybody. I weighed in tonight. I'm down another pound. That makes it 10 pounds in 3 weeks. So far, still loving this program. I am making a commitment to move more this week. I have not been exercising at all.


----------



## averill94

robinb said:


> First the good news!
> 
> * My mom had her knee replaced yesterday.  It was really, really bad.  She had not been able to bend it for years and after her last hospitalization she couldn't straighten it enough to "lock" and hold her weight.  Surgery went well and she is looking at about 3-4 more weeks in the hospital and rehab and she can finally go home!  She has been away from home since May.
> * Today starts a new week and that big fat red 3 point deficit on my eTools tracker goes away.
> * I have tracked 16 days straight.  That's through TWO Badger home football games that were each more WW points than the Badgers scored .
> * I lost .6 pounds today.
> * I got a 5 lb sticker today.
> * I joined the Dr. Oz challenge.  I can lose 10% of my current weight by April and I could really use $1,000,000!
> * No home Badger game this week *snork*.
> 
> I jumped on my scale this morning and I *thought* I had lost at least a lb and a half since last week so I am a little disappointed with less than a pound.  I was expecting more and it's tough to brush that off and not dwell on it.  I think writing down my disappointment helps me acknowledge it.



Oh try not to be disappointed!  Look at all the great news you posted 
I also weigh myself and it never matches their scale...(I always wonder if the account for clothing).  I also try go the the same scale at WW, never happens. Lastly I try to wear the same clothing every week!!!
As it gets colder I will be the crazy lady getting weighed in in shorts and a tee shirt!!!!!  (How crazy is that?)

Have a great day all


----------



## robinb

Disneylvr said:


> Does anyone know how many points a Kaki Gori at Epcot might be?  Trying to find loew point snacks and meals since we are on the dining plan (free) for our next trip.


According to eTools a snow cone is 3 points.  The Kaki Goris are pretty big, so I might go with 5 points.


----------



## Disneylvr

robinb said:


> According to eTools a snow cone is 3 points.  The Kaki Goris are pretty big, so I might go with 5 points.



That sounds like safe guess, thank you.  I try to keep my snacks to 2 or 3 points but I'll make an exception in Disney.    Does anyone know of a list or web site that estimates the Points+ for meals and snacks at WDW?  I did read the WW article that suggests different meals and snacks including a Dole Whip, Citrus Swirl and Smoothies.


----------



## sjms71

*Thank you Jess for the recipe.  I'll let you know when I make it!*



NC State said:


> I think I need to go back and eat like pig at Disney.  This week I didn't go over any points, but I didn't do any walking except for 30 mins at the gym.  I lost .*2 lbs* this week when before a week after Disney I had lost 1.4 lbs.  I'm at a total of 33.2 lbs. I guess it goes to show you got to get up and move to lose!



Sometimes there is no reason to why we lose or don't.  I can have a week where I do everything perfect and only lose .4 or I can have an "off" week and be down 2lbs.  You are going in the right direction, great job



DisWeightWatcher said:


> Hi everybody. I weighed in tonight. I'm down another pound. That makes it 10 pounds in 3 weeks. So far, still loving this program. I am making a commitment to move more this week. I have not been exercising at all.


Woohoo  keep it up


----------



## sjms71

am down .2 this week. Not much, I started doing kickboxing this week so thought it would be more but it wasn't meant to be I guess.  Still within my weight range.  Entering my last week maintenance . So, providing I don't have a major gain this week.  I will officially be a lifetimer next week .  I still want to work on losing a few lbs so I don't have to stress so much over the upcoming holidays.  I even got to fill in the paper work today so it's already for next week.


----------



## averill94

sjms71 said:


> am down .2 this week. Not much, I started doing kickboxing this week so thought it would be more but it wasn't meant to be I guess.  Still within my weight range.  Entering my last week maintenance . So, providing I don't have a major gain this week.  I will officially be a lifetimer next week .  I still want to work on losing a few lbs so I don't have to stress so much over the upcoming holidays.  I even got to fill in the paper work today so it's already for next week.



Wow!  That is so exciting, congrats to you!!!!


----------



## karliebug

Hello, Everyone. I am back again. Haven't been on this thread in a long time. I lost 30 pounds last fall on WW only to gain most of it back. I just can't seem to stick with it. I re-joined last week and have lost a few pounds so I am getting back on track. I really don't have a support system at home so I am hoping you girls (and guys, if there are any) can be my support.


----------



## DisWeightWatcher

sjms71 said:


> am down .2 this week. Not much, I started doing kickboxing this week so thought it would be more but it wasn't meant to be I guess.  Still within my weight range.  Entering my last week maintenance . So, providing I don't have a major gain this week.  I will officially be a lifetimer next week .  I still want to work on losing a few lbs so I don't have to stress so much over the upcoming holidays.  I even got to fill in the paper work today so it's already for next week.



That's wonderful! So inspirational. I really hope I get there some day. Congratulations! You must be so proud of yourself!


----------



## robinb

sjms71 said:


> I will officially be a lifetimer next week .


Whoo Double Hoo!  I can't remember, are you just starting your maintenance?  My leader said last week that a new Lifetime member had to maintain their weight no more than 2 lbs above OR below their goal weight for some number of weeks.  That was to discourage people from picking a goal weight that was too high.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Whoo Double Hoo!  I can't remember, are you just starting your maintenance?  My leader said last week that a new Lifetime member had to maintain their weight no more than 2 lbs above OR below their goal weight for some number of weeks.  That was to discourage people from picking a goal weight that was too high.



Yes, I have to maintain within 2 lbs above or below for 6 weeks.   Next week will be my 6th weigh in  so official lifetime.  It will be my 2 year anniversary almost to the day too.  I joined 10/15/09.  I hit goal a week before I left for 2 weeks of disney.  I was about 1.4 below goal at that time.  Due to vacation I am 1.4 above but within the 2lbs.  I really want to lose another 3-5 below goal weight by the holidays if I can just to have a buffer.  

Also, robin, glad to see your mom is doing better.  Hope the transition of going home is ok after all this time and everything that has happened. Glad you are back too .


----------



## averill94

karliebug said:


> Hello, Everyone. I am back again. Haven't been on this thread in a long time. I lost 30 pounds last fall on WW only to gain most of it back. I just can't seem to stick with it. I re-joined last week and have lost a few pounds so I am getting back on track. I really don't have a support system at home so I am hoping you girls (and guys, if there are any) can be my support.



Welcome back Karliebug!  Great to be back on track.  For me going to meetings is so important because there isnt* ANY *support at home.
Have a great week


----------



## AKbabe

NC State said:


> I think I need to go back and eat like pig at Disney.  This week I didn't go over any points, but I didn't do any walking except for 30 mins at the gym.  I lost .*2 lbs* this week when before a week after Disney I had lost 1.4 lbs.  I'm at a total of 33.2 lbs. I guess it goes to show you got to get up and move to lose!



You know, I agree with you somewhat. Although I've found that I tend to lose more on weeks when I eat more, whether I move or not. I think that's because I usually don't have a big appetite, or fall asleep too early, and eat less than I'm supposed to. If it weren't for a glass of wine, I wouldn't make my minimum points most days! 



sjms71 said:


> am down .2 this week. Not much, I started doing kickboxing this week so thought it would be more but it wasn't meant to be I guess.  Still within my weight range.  Entering my last week maintenance . So, providing I don't have a major gain this week.  I will officially be a lifetimer next week .  I still want to work on losing a few lbs so I don't have to stress so much over the upcoming holidays.  I even got to fill in the paper work today so it's already for next week.



Good luck next week! You can do it! When I tell people that I'm lifetime, they do a double take since I'm not at my goal weight, so now I've stopped telling people that. 

Well, I'm down another *1.5#*. Not much, but I'll take it!  I have a busy day ahead. First, I have my DAR meeting, then I'm off to my daughter's college to spend the day and stay over night with her. I'm so excited! However, due to her living in a house this year, not having a never ending food supply, having to cook most of her food, and not begin able to afford to eat out all the time, means that she already has planned for us to eat dinner at a highly recommended local place. I checked the online menuwhat little there isand it doesn't look good. They have fried Oreos. Oh well, I can be good. Fried Oreos don't even sound appetizing to me 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## sjms71

karliebug said:


> Hello, Everyone. I am back again. Haven't been on this thread in a long time. I lost 30 pounds last fall on WW only to gain most of it back. I just can't seem to stick with it. I re-joined last week and have lost a few pounds so I am getting back on track. I really don't have a support system at home so I am hoping you girls (and guys, if there are any) can be my support.



Welcome back!  Try not to think about what you loss and gained back.  What's done is done.  It's not always an easy journey but you can do it .




AKbabe said:


> You know, I agree with you somewhat. Although I've found that I tend to lose more on weeks when I eat more, whether I move or not. I think that's because I usually don't have a big appetite, or fall asleep too early, and eat less than I'm supposed to. If it weren't for a glass of wine, I wouldn't make my minimum points most days!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck next week! You can do it! When I tell people that I'm lifetime, they do a double take since I'm not at my goal weight, so now I've stopped telling people that.
> 
> Well, I'm down another *1.5#*. Not much, but I'll take it!  I have a busy day ahead. First, I have my DAR meeting, then I'm off to my daughter's college to spend the day and stay over night with her. I'm so excited! However, due to her living in a house this year, not having a never ending food supply, having to cook most of her food, and not begin able to afford to eat out all the time, means that she already has planned for us to eat dinner at a highly recommended local place. I checked the online menuwhat little there isand it doesn't look good. They have fried Oreos. Oh well, I can be good. Fried Oreos don't even sound appetizing to me
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!




What you talkin about.........1.5 is great   Good luck this weekend and do the best you can.  Have fun with your daughter.


----------



## mrzrich

Just back from a run/walk.  Gotta hate my short stumpy legs.  There was a tall long legged woman at the park who was just walking at a slow even pace.  She lapped my like 3 times, and I was running some of the time!


----------



## sjms71

mrzrich said:


> Just back from a run/walk.  Gotta hate my short stumpy legs.  There was a tall long legged woman at the park who was just walking at a slow even pace.  She lapped my like 3 times, and I was running some of the time!



Hey, don' sell yourself short, who cares if she lapped you.  What matters is you were out there moving, great job  .


----------



## Disneylvr

Another 3.2lbs gone!  12.2 since I joined on 9/17.


----------



## jadeblue13

Well, had a short week weigh in due to a death in the family -  lost 2.4 for a total loss of 9.2  Unfortunately with the traveling to the funeral, stress eating,etc I think I have gained some back.  We shall see.  I'm trying to get back on a healthy schedule of eating and tracking points. TTFN


----------



## sjms71

Disneylvr said:


> Another 3.2lbs gone!  12.2 since I joined on 9/17.



Woohoo,  awesome



jadeblue13 said:


> Well, had a short week weigh in due to a death in the family -  lost 2.4 for a total loss of 9.2  Unfortunately with the traveling to the funeral, stress eating,etc I think I have gained some back.  We shall see.  I'm trying to get back on a healthy schedule of eating and tracking points. TTFN



 sorry to hear you had a death in the family.  However, great job on the 2.4.  Ya never know maybe you didn't gain it back, drink lots of water .

As for me one weekend day down and my eating was spot on.  It's just me and DD this weekend.  She wanted Chinese takeout this afternoon, so I ate at home and took her to order what she wanted.  I can't believe I didn't cave when I got to the restaurant.  Let's hope tonight goes just as well and tomorrow too.  Now off to watch Lion King 3D with DD!


----------



## averill94

Weighed in yesterday...down 1#!  I will take it. 

 THis has been so slow for me but at least I am still on the road to goal and I have kept off 33 lbs.

This week will be my year anniv with WW!


----------



## BabyTigger99

So, I was in pity mode all week since my weigh in last week.  Tracked in my head, but not on eTools like I usually do.  Didn't put anything in my WISH journal.  Had chips 4 nights (cookies, too!).  Didn't exercise at all on Wednesday, Thursday, or Friday...and now I have come to my conclusion!!!  I was burnt out.  I wasn't eating enough.  I was being a miserable hag.  Stepped on the scale this morning for a peek, and I am down at least a pound!!  And, I am a much happier person!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

YAHHHHH!  I survived Thanksgiving Dinner with the inlaws yesterday!!!!!    I managed to escape dessert even though the food pushers were out in full force.  My SIL brought a homemade chocolate 4-layer cake with custard on the inside and chocolate icing on the outside and it looked and smelled soooo good.  I just knew that one bite would set me off and I would have eaten everything in sight until the end of the day tomorrow.

I didn't tell you but at my weigh in last Wednesday I was up 4.7 pounds    and I did it in just 4 days.  This week will be different.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> YAHHHHH!  I survived Thanksgiving Dinner with the inlaws yesterday!!!!!    I managed to escape dessert even though the food pushers were out in full force.  My SIL brought a homemade chocolate 4-layer cake with custard on the inside and chocolate icing on the outside and it looked and smelled soooo good.  I just knew that one bite would set me off and I would have eaten everything in sight until the end of the day tomorrow.
> 
> I didn't tell you but at my weigh in last Wednesday I was up 4.7 pounds    and I did it in just 4 days.  This week will be different.



Oh, Jessie, I'm right there with you.  Why is it so easy to gain weight?  I have been "on a break" and I stepped on the bathroom scale this morning to a 4.5# weight gain over the last week.  I totally expected it and it was enough to be a kick in my behind to get back on track.  So far, I'm following all the rules for the whole day!

Excellent work saying no to the chocolate cake.  You are a stronger woman than I.

Let's make this a great week.


----------



## Disneylvr

Is anyone else having trouble logging into the WW web site this afternoon?


----------



## izzy

Disneylvr said:


> Is anyone else having trouble logging into the WW web site this afternoon?



I just came here to ask the same question!  I was able to get in early this morning, but couldn't get in this afternoon.  Just tried again and I still can't get to my points tracker.


----------



## lisajl

Hey everyone!
Did anyone have a meeting tonight? 

I am in my third week of following the program and as of tonight I have officially lost my first five pounds with WW!
It's not much, but I am in this to lose at least 40 lbs.

Good luck everyone!

Lisa


----------



## Sandi

Disneylvr said:


> Is anyone else having trouble logging into the WW web site this afternoon?



I can finally get in this morning.  I'm blaming the website for my cheesecake disaster last night!


----------



## sjms71

averill94 said:


> Weighed in yesterday...down 1#!  I will take it.
> 
> THis has been so slow for me but at least I am still on the road to goal and I have kept off 33 lbs.
> 
> This week will be my year anniv with WW!



 Way to go!  My anniversary is this week too, 2 years with WW .  



BabyTigger99 said:


> So, I was in pity mode all week since my weigh in last week.  Tracked in my head, but not on eTools like I usually do.  Didn't put anything in my WISH journal.  Had chips 4 nights (cookies, too!).  Didn't exercise at all on Wednesday, Thursday, or Friday...and now I have come to my conclusion!!!  I was burnt out.  I wasn't eating enough.  I was being a miserable hag.  Stepped on the scale this morning for a peek, and I am down at least a pound!!  And, I am a much happier person!!!



 It's so easy to get burnt out especially if we deprive ourselves. Glad it worked out and your happier /  



CdnBuzzFan said:


> YAHHHHH!  I survived Thanksgiving Dinner with the inlaws yesterday!!!!!    I managed to escape dessert even though the food pushers were out in full force.  My SIL brought a homemade chocolate 4-layer cake with custard on the inside and chocolate icing on the outside and it looked and smelled soooo good.  I just knew that one bite would set me off and I would have eaten everything in sight until the end of the day tomorrow.
> 
> I didn't tell you but at my weigh in last Wednesday I was up 4.7 pounds    and I did it in just 4 days.  This week will be different.



I thought I read it was your Thanksgiving!  I am already starting to stress about ours next month.............and not because of food.  I don't have much family here in NC just my inlaw.  My MIL really has been a good MIL for the most part but the last few years she is getting unbearable, I think she's losing her mind in her old age.  Anyway, sometimes I want to enjoy a holiday just me, DH and our kids.  

Great Job Jess on not touching chocolate cake.......no way I would have been able to do that. 



Sandi said:


> Oh, Jessie, I'm right there with you.  Why is it so easy to gain weight?  I have been "on a break" and I stepped on the bathroom scale this morning to a 4.5# weight gain over the last week.  I totally expected it and it was enough to be a kick in my behind to get back on track.  So far, I'm following all the rules for the whole day!
> 
> Excellent work saying no to the chocolate cake.  You are a stronger woman than I.
> 
> Let's make this a great week.



Glad to see ya back posting girl .  I agree with the gaining so easily.  I know I am still working on Disney weight but, I don't feel I will ever be able to really maintain, 35 is way to many points for me.  Really not sure where I will balance out.  



lisajl said:


> Hey everyone!
> Did anyone have a meeting tonight?
> 
> I am in my third week of following the program and as of tonight I have officially lost my first five pounds with WW!
> It's not much, but I am in this to lose at least 40 lbs.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Lisa



5lbs is awesome .  Great Job!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Oh, Jessie, I'm right there with you.  Why is it so easy to gain weight?  I have been "on a break" and I stepped on the bathroom scale this morning to a 4.5# weight gain over the last week.  I totally expected it and it was enough to be a kick in my behind to get back on track.  So far, I'm following all the rules for the whole day!
> 
> Excellent work saying no to the chocolate cake.  You are a stronger woman than I.
> 
> Let's make this a great week.



I have a training session coming up next weekend and they will be weighing us so I had to get that 4.7 lbs off and not add anymore to it.  I dont want my Territory Manager to weigh me and be above goal so I have to be good for another whole week and a half.  I normally weigh in in the morning but this will be in the afternoon so I have to be extra careful.  





lisajl said:


> Hey everyone!
> Did anyone have a meeting tonight?
> 
> I am in my third week of following the program and as of tonight I have officially lost my first five pounds with WW!
> It's not much, but I am in this to lose at least 40 lbs.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Lisa



Congrats on your 5 pounds lost-- and it is a lot.  That's a little more than 3 bags of chocolate chips.  My meeting is on Wednesday morning.  






Sandi said:


> I can finally get in this morning.  I'm blaming the website for my cheesecake disaster last night!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Way to go!  My anniversary is this week too, 2 years with WW .
> 
> I thought I read it was your Thanksgiving!  I am already starting to stress about ours next month.............and not because of food.  I don't have much family here in NC just my inlaw.  My MIL really has been a good MIL for the most part but the last few years she is getting unbearable, I think she's losing her mind in her old age.  Anyway, sometimes I want to enjoy a holiday just me, DH and our kids.
> 
> Great Job Jess on not touching chocolate cake.......no way I would have been able to do that.



WOW -- you lost 73 pounds in two years!  Your dedication and commitment is something to be envied.  Many people cant wait to lose their weight and just give up after a while.  For me, keeping it off is the hardest part and I know that without tracking and my meetings, the weight would all be back by now so just make sure to stay dedicated and committed.  

Take your picture on Thursday when you reach Lifetime and post it for us.

I knew if I had taken even one teeny tiny bit of that cake I would fall off the wagon and I can't seem to get back on track any more until Wednesday no matter which day of the week I fall off.  Like I posted above, I had that huge gain last week and have to have my weight taken by my TM next week so there was no way I was going to have dessert.  There was also pumpkin pie and pumpkin cake which was a lot easier to turn down than the chocolate cake.  I think I'll take a bravo sticker for that at my meeting tomorrow.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

This week, from the DINNER SURVIVAL Cookbook, we had beef and tomato hash with mashed potatoes and veggies; and sweet soy chicken with rice and veggies.

Beef Hash




This was actually pretty good.  Please ignore the mashed potatoes.  I put too much liquid in them and the were a little gluey.  Oh, well... they still tasted good.  The hash was good too.  I tasted it while I was making it and it was great right up until I added the chipotle powder.  It's the first time I had tried chipotle and I didn't really like it but thankfully I didn't add the whole amount.  It was still pretty good though but if I make it again I'll omit that ingredient.  It was a lot of points but you would make it a little less by using a zero point vegetable instead of corn, by not putting milk and butter in the potatoes and by using less ground beef.  The hash was 7 pts and the potatoes were 4 points so there are 11 points on the plate.


Sweet Soy Chicken





This was excellent!  I really like the taste from the combination of ginger and garlic.  There are 5 points in chicken and I'm not sure how many sauce points -- maybe 2.  The entire batch of sauce was a total 11 points from the brown sugar.  One quarter of the sauce would be 3 pts and I didn't have very much so I'd say maybe I had 2 pts in sauce.  That would make 7 points on the plate.  It was very good and I'll likely make this again and possibly for company.

You've probably noticed that a lot of the dishes I've been making are for chicken but she has all kinds of meats in the cook book.  There's is one where she makes hamburgers from portabella mushrooms and I hate mushrooms.  There are a few with salmon or shrimp and I have an allergy to both.  There's one where she stuffs pasta with four different kinds of cheeses and that recipe along with the ribs recipes are just too many points.

I have to say this cookbook is really making dinner more interesting for me.  New flavours, new spices and most of the recipes are pretty easy.  I'm really enjoying this book and I hope you are too!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> WOW -- you lost 73 pounds in two years!  Your dedication and commitment is something to be envied.  Many people cant wait to lose their weight and just give up after a while.  For me, keeping it off is the hardest part and I know that without tracking and my meetings, the weight would all be back by now so just make sure to stay dedicated and committed.
> 
> Take your picture on Thursday when you reach Lifetime and post it for us.
> 
> I knew if I had taken even one teeny tiny bit of that cake I would fall off the wagon and I can't seem to get back on track any more until Wednesday no matter which day of the week I fall off.  Like I posted above, I had that huge gain last week and have to have my weight taken by my TM next week so there was no way I was going to have dessert.  There was also pumpkin pie and pumpkin cake which was a lot easier to turn down than the chocolate cake.  I think I'll take a bravo sticker for that at my meeting tomorrow.



Thanks Jess for those encouraging words.  Sometimes I feel it took forever.  I am very proud of myself not just for the actual weight I loss but, for exactly what you said I stuck with it this time.  Through all my vacations, holidays and ups and downs.  Do you think working for WW has helped you stay on track?  I planned on taking a picture officially on Thursday.  I just hope I don't cry at my meeting.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Thanks Jess for those encouraging words.  Sometimes I feel it took forever.  I am very proud of myself not just for the actual weight I loss but, for exactly what you said I stuck with it this time.  Through all my vacations, holidays and ups and downs.  Do you think working for WW has helped you stay on track?  I planned on taking a picture officially on Thursday.  I just hope I don't cry at my meeting.



I wish I could answer "YES" to that question but I can't.  I was hoping that it would keep me more accountable but it hasn't.  I'm not sure why either.  Are you thinking about becoming staff??  You should.  You have lots of insight to share, you know that program and you're very supportive and encouraging.  I would say go for it if that's what you're thinking.    Has anyone approached you yet?  You could talk to your leader about it.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Woohoo!!!  FIFTY pounds!!!  Well, technically 51.2 pounds!!!  I wanted to do it before my wedding anniversary, which is this Friday.  I have my sights set on getting to goal by DS's 2nd birthday (the end of January).


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> Woohoo!!!  FIFTY pounds!!!  Well, technically 51.2 pounds!!!  I wanted to do it before my wedding anniversary, which is this Friday.  I have my sights set on getting to goal by DS's 2nd birthday (the end of January).



You rock girl


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I wish I could answer "YES" to that question but I can't.  I was hoping that it would keep me more accountable but it hasn't.  I'm not sure why either.  Are you thinking about becoming staff??  You should.  You have lots of insight to share, you know that program and you're very supportive and encouraging.  I would say go for it if that's what you're thinking.    Has anyone approached you yet?  You could talk to your leader about it.



I bet it keeps you on track more than you think.  Maybe not on a weekly basis but when you look at the big picture .  That is not why I asked but, we have a new leader who has been with us 2 months now.  After her 2nd week she was like you should be come a leader.  Maybe down the road I will look into it but for now my goal is to settle into the next chapter of this lifestyle, trying to maintain.  Oh, and Jess, I decided in your spare time you should do a food blog......., it could be the prequel to your 101 ways to cook with butterfingers!!.


----------



## sjms71

Something funny to get you through the day


----------



## mlktwins

Down 1.4# for a total of 10.6#.  Heading towards my 10% goal in the next couple of weeks.  Wish I hadn't bought that darn halloween candy so early -- I'd have been down even more this week!!!  Heading to Disney in 7 weeks and I really want to make goal.  On a good note, I had to buy smaller jeans this week because mine started really hanging on me.  I can't tell you the last time I had to buy smaller jeans!!!

Keep up the good work everyone!!!!


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> Woohoo!!!  FIFTY pounds!!!  Well, technically 51.2 pounds!!!  I wanted to do it before my wedding anniversary, which is this Friday.  I have my sights set on getting to goal by DS's 2nd birthday (the end of January).



Whoo, hoo.  Top that with some awesome sauce!


----------



## averill94

BabyTigger99 said:


> Woohoo!!!  FIFTY pounds!!!  Well, technically 51.2 pounds!!!  I wanted to do it before my wedding anniversary, which is this Friday.  I have my sights set on getting to goal by DS's 2nd birthday (the end of January).



Whoo hoo is right!!! 50 pounds...amazing.  Congrats 

CdnBuzzFan - that sweet soy chicken looks yummy.  You have such a nice plate there, piled with veg!

lisajl - Weigh to go!  Keep coming back

mlktwins - smaller jeans are great!  What an amazing feeling!

sjms71 - def take a pic we would love to see it!

Thanks for being here gang.  Having a tough few days...meals are on program but all the snacking in between is not.  Need to get back on FAST!


----------



## AKbabe

lisajl said:


> Hey everyone!
> Did anyone have a meeting tonight?
> 
> I am in my third week of following the program and as of tonight I have officially lost my first five pounds with WW!
> It's not much, but I am in this to lose at least 40 lbs.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Lisa



Great job Lisa!! 



BabyTigger99 said:


> Woohoo!!!  FIFTY pounds!!!  Well, technically 51.2 pounds!!!  I wanted to do it before my wedding anniversary, which is this Friday.  I have my sights set on getting to goal by DS's 2nd birthday (the end of January).



Yeah! I can't wait until I hit my 50# loss *again*. Of course, it will be quite some time from now. 



mlktwins said:


> Down 1.4# for a total of 10.6#.  Heading towards my 10% goal in the next couple of weeks.  Wish I hadn't bought that darn halloween candy so early -- I'd have been down even more this week!!!  Heading to Disney in 7 weeks and I really want to make goal.  On a good note, I had to buy smaller jeans this week because mine started really hanging on me.  I can't tell you the last time I had to buy smaller jeans!!!
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone!!!!



New jeans, ahhhhh!! I wish I could just get into my old ones. I just tried on some old pants this morning hoping to increase my current wearable wardrobe, and while I can technically get a few on, they're too tight to be appropriate to wear to school.


----------



## sjms71

mlktwins said:


> Down 1.4# for a total of 10.6#.  Heading towards my 10% goal in the next couple of weeks.  Wish I hadn't bought that darn halloween candy so early -- I'd have been down even more this week!!!  Heading to Disney in 7 weeks and I really want to make goal.  On a good note, I had to buy smaller jeans this week because mine started really hanging on me.  I can't tell you the last time I had to buy smaller jeans!!!
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone!!!!



Great Job .  And awesome about new *SMALLER* jeans!!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Nice work, Everyone!  I'm down 4.0lbs today.

My fingers are crossed for you tomorrow, Stephanie!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Where's cepmom lately?


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Nice work, Everyone!  I'm down 4.0lbs today.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you tomorrow, Stephanie!



 you're my idol, great job .  You're right where is cepmom?


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Nice work, Everyone!  I'm down 4.0lbs today.



Holey moley, you're a superstar!


----------



## AKbabe

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Nice work, Everyone!  I'm down 4.0lbs today.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you tomorrow, Stephanie!



 Like!


----------



## NC State

This wasn't a good week.  I gained .4 lbs this week.  It all started Saturday, we went to a festival. Breakfast was a butter biscuit at Hardee's. Then half of a funnel cake and two deep fried Oreo cookies, then onto a family reunion. Fried chicken, pasta, cheesecake (thin slice) and home made carrot cake!  Oh my!! Sunday I tried really hard to get back on program and by the afternoon I blew it again. I did get back onto program on Monday with a gym visit.  So I'm back on program but those two days just killed me.



-Stephanie


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> This wasn't a good week.  I gained .4 lbs this week.  It all started Saturday, we went to a festival. Breakfast was a butter biscuit at Hardee's. Then half of a funnel cake and two deep fried Oreo cookies, then onto a family reunion. Fried chicken, pasta, cheesecake (thin slice) and home made carrot cake!  Oh my!! Sunday I tried really hard to get back on program and by the afternoon I blew it again. I did get back onto program on Monday with a gym visit.  So I'm back on program but those two days just killed me.
> 
> 
> 
> -Stephanie



Deep fried Oreo, but the fair doesn't start until tomorrow .  The important thing is your back on track, what's done is done.


----------



## mlktwins

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Nice work, Everyone!  I'm down 4.0lbs today.



That's awesome!!!!   Keep it up!  I would love a week like that...


----------



## robinb

BabyTigger99 said:


> Woohoo!!!  FIFTY pounds!!!  Well, technically 51.2 pounds!!!  I wanted to do it before my wedding anniversary, which is this Friday.  I have my sights set on getting to goal by DS's 2nd birthday (the end of January).


Awesome!



mlktwins said:


> On a good note, I had to buy smaller jeans this week because mine started really hanging on me.  I can't tell you the last time I had to buy smaller jeans!!!


Whoo Hoo!  Smaller jeans are a huge non-scale victory!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Nice work, Everyone!  I'm down 4.0lbs today.


Wowsa.  FOUR lbs?  



NC State said:


> This wasn't a good week.  I gained .4 lbs this week.  It all started Saturday, we went to a festival. Breakfast was a butter biscuit at Hardee's. Then half of a funnel cake and two deep fried Oreo cookies, then onto a family reunion. Fried chicken, pasta, cheesecake (thin slice) and home made carrot cake!  Oh my!! Sunday I tried really hard to get back on program and by the afternoon I blew it again. I did get back onto program on Monday with a gym visit.  So I'm back on program but those two days just killed me.


Bummer Steph .  We have all been there.  You'll lose next week .


----------



## robinb

I lost .4 lbs this week.  I was actually happy with the .4 because I was WAY UP the whole week due to hormones.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Wowsa.  FOUR lbs?



Yup!  Four pounds...but I ate like 3 pigs last week and was up 4.7 so while that loss is a lot, it's not quite as significant as it sounds.  However, I'm gonna take it a run!


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> I lost .4 lbs this week.  I was actually happy with the .4 because I was WAY UP the whole week due to hormones.



 good job Robin, hope you're feeling ok.


----------



## sjms71

Down 1.2 and............wait for it.................*LIFETIME*.   My leader was so sweet she bought me flowers too.  I will post a picture sometime later.  Hope everyone else is having a good week.  Also, thank you so much for all your continued support and encouragement.  You guys are the best!!!


----------



## robinb

sjms71 said:


> good job Robin, hope you're feeling ok.


Thanks.  I am on the happy perimenopause roller coaster.  Wheeee!  NOT .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Down 1.2 and............wait for it.................*GOAL*.   My leader was so sweet she bought me flowers too.  I will post a picture sometime later.  Hope everyone else is having a good week.  Also, thank you so much for all your continued support and encouragement.  You guys are the best!!!



Ohhh!  I'm so happy for you!  That was so nice of your leader too.  Now that you're Lifetime, you only need to weigh in once a month but I would recommend still going weekly.  Maintaining seems to be more difficult for lots of people then weight loss and the weekly meetings will help keep you focused.  

You've made us all proud!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Down 1.2 and............wait for it.................*GOAL*.   My leader was so sweet she bought me flowers too.  I will post a picture sometime later.  Hope everyone else is having a good week.  Also, thank you so much for all your continued support and encouragement.  You guys are the best!!!



Congratulations Stephanie!  What a great accomplishment.


----------



## jadeblue13

congrats to Stephanie on making GOAL!  Way to go!



Gained 1.6 lbs after my Gram's funeral-not  a surprise.  I tend to be an emotional eater and did not plan well for long a trip-ate lots of fast food and then my perfectionism took hold.  Today's a new day-I'll definitely be tracking this week.


----------



## sjms71

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!  You guys are just awesome.


----------



## AKbabe

sjms71 said:


> Down 1.2 and............wait for it.................*GOAL*.   My leader was so sweet she bought me flowers too.  I will post a picture sometime later.  Hope everyone else is having a good week.  Also, thank you so much for all your continued support and encouragement.  You guys are the best!!!



Yeah!!!! I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!!


----------



## sjms71

sjms71 said:


> Down 1.2 and............wait for it.................*GOAL*.   My leader was so sweet she bought me flowers too.  I will post a picture sometime later.  Hope everyone else is having a good week.  Also, thank you so much for all your continued support and encouragement.  You guys are the best!!!



Ok, so in the heat of my excitement I just realized I wrote that I hit goal, I meant to type Lifetime.... Duh .  But you guys new what I meant.


----------



## robinb

sjms71 said:


> Down 1.2 and............wait for it.................*GOAL*.   My leader was so sweet she bought me flowers too.  I will post a picture sometime later.  Hope everyone else is having a good week.  Also, thank you so much for all your continued support and encouragement.  You guys are the best!!!


Whew-Double-Hoo!!!!!  GOAL with a BANG!  Congratulations .  You are a real inspiration.  My regular meeting is full of about 5-8 members at goal.  It's so nice to have them there ... so encouraging.  Now you can be there for your meeting .


----------



## averill94

sjms71 said:


> Ok, so in the heat of my excitement I just realized I wrote that I hit goal, I meant to type Lifetime.... Duh .  But you guys new what I meant.



WOW congrats to you!!!!


----------



## karliebug

Okay, everyone. I am back on WW and trying to get back in the groove and on track. I really need the support here  because I don't have much of a support system at home. I weighed in last night and lost 5.6 pounds! That was for 2 weeks, though, because last week I missed when my back went out and I had to spend a week in bed. Once my back feels better I am going to start exercising but for now my goal is just to keep tracking and take one day at a time.


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> Down 1.2 and............wait for it.................*LIFETIME*.   My leader was so sweet she bought me flowers too.  I will post a picture sometime later.  Hope everyone else is having a good week.  Also, thank you so much for all your continued support and encouragement.  You guys are the best!!!



YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## sjms71

karliebug said:


> Okay, everyone. I am back on WW and trying to get back in the groove and on track. I really need the support here  because I don't have much of a support system at home. I weighed in last night and lost 5.6 pounds! That was for 2 weeks, though, because last week I missed when my back went out and I had to spend a week in bed. Once my back feels better I am going to start exercising but for now my goal is just to keep tracking and take one day at a time.



Great job! one day at a time sounds like a good step forward .  Hope you feel better, back issues are no fun.


----------



## averill94

karliebug said:


> Okay, everyone. I am back on WW and trying to get back in the groove and on track. I really need the support here  because I don't have much of a support system at home. I weighed in last night and lost 5.6 pounds! That was for 2 weeks, though, because last week I missed when my back went out and I had to spend a week in bed. Once my back feels better I am going to start exercising but for now my goal is just to keep tracking and take one day at a time.



Great job Karlie bug!!!

Sorry about your back.  Just let it heal and do what makes it feel good.

I am sitting on a ball right now.  Back issues have thrown a huge monkey wrench into exercising.  On one hand it is supposed to make you stronger and help your back but if you are having back issues it is hard to even imagine doing any exercise.  Get well!

ANybody have a point friendly wrap they like?  So hard to find one around here in NY.  Everything is at least 3-4 points.  Looking to make burritos!  And I would love to eat 2!
Thanks


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

averill94 said:


> Great job Karlie bug!!!
> 
> Sorry about your back.  Just let it heal and do what makes it feel good.
> 
> I am sitting on a ball right now.  Back issues have thrown a huge monkey wrench into exercising.  On one hand it is supposed to make you stronger and help your back but if you are having back issues it is hard to even imagine doing any exercise.  Get well!
> 
> ANybody have a point friendly wrap they like?  So hard to find one around here in NY.  Everything is at least 3-4 points.  Looking to make burritos!  And I would love to eat 2!
> Thanks



I dont know if you can get these in the States but this is the one I use.  It's 2 points.
http://www.dempsters.ca/en/Products/Dempsters/Pages/DempstersTortillas100WholeWheat7in.aspx


----------



## sjms71

ok, here's the final results:








First photo is 10/31/09 , 2 weeks into starting WW.  Second photo is today. Wow, what a difference if I do say so myself.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## averill94

Congratulations Stephanie!!!!  You look fabulous and I bet you feel fab too!

Thank you for posting the pics-  they really are inpspirational and motivational!

Margaret


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> ok, here's the final results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First photo is 10/31/09 , 2 weeks into starting WW.  Second photo is today. Wow, what a difference if I do say so myself.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.



WOW!!  It was definitely worth the struggle and the wait, Stephanie!  You're transformation is amazing.


----------



## mlktwins

WAY TO GO .  You look hot!  You've motivated me to get back on the wagon that I fell off of yetesrday.  2 days to weigh in.

I'm am so happy for you!


----------



## sjms71

Thanks everyone!!! I use to hate when people said this but I honestly mean it, if I can do it anyone can. It wasn't easy for me and a lot of you know from being on here there were weeks I didn't know if I could go on any longer with WW.  But I did and I know you all can too!!!


----------



## averill94

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I dont know if you can get these in the States but this is the one I use.  It's 2 points.
> http://www.dempsters.ca/en/Products/Dempsters/Pages/DempstersTortillas100WholeWheat7in.aspx



Thanks!! I will keep my eye out!.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Stephanie!!!  You look AMAZING!!!!!  If you feel like it, can you tell me where you started, weight wise, and what you ended up at?


----------



## disbabyndaddy

CONGRATULATIONS, Stephanie!!!  Your photos made my Monday ~ thanks for posting them.  You look FABULOUS!!


----------



## Sandi

Gorgeous gal!  Congratulations.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

This week I made two recipes from the Dinner Survival cookbook as well as one from SkinnyTaste.com.

First up is the Crock Pot Chicken Taco Chili from Skinny Taste.  Someone else on the thread made it not too long ago and it sounded and looked so good that I decided to give it a try.  Here it is...



It made 10 servings so I only made half the recipe and divided it into 4 servings at 7pts each.  The rice counted at two pts as did the cheddar.  The cheddar was an excellent addition to this dish.  It was so good after it melted.  Dh and I both liked it -- ds wouldn't eat it but then again he doesn't eat anything.  There are 11 points on the plate (7+2+2).


Next is the Beefsteak Sandwich and BLT Salad (minus the T because I dont like raw tomatoes).





  .  


This was an excellent sandwich!!  DH's is made with cheddar, mine is made with Laughing Cow cheese.  Both sides of mine are spread with cheese and sprinkled with garlic powder and parsley, DH is butter, garlic powder and parsley on one side and just cheddar on the other.  Both are topped with onions.  The bread with the cheese is placed in a preheated oven and then the heat if turned off until we are ready to eat.  It makes the bread nice an crusty.  It is served with a romaine lettuce salad with parm cheese, turkey bacon and tomatoes.  DH had tomatoes from his Dad's garden on his salad.  It was all really really good!      Steak 5pts, bun 6 pts, LCow cheese 1pt, salad 4pts.  There are 16 pts my the plate.  Dh's was more because of the cheddar which I didn't count.


This was supper tonight!  Also a great meal.  It was called Sesame Snap Chicken with Snap Peas.  It was supposed to be made with chicken thighs but I forgot to buy them.  I used chicken breasts instead.


  .  


The chicken is cooked in a mixture of Soy sauce, garlic powder and ginger powder and topped with sesame snaps.  They made the chicken crunchy.  The snap peas were tossed in sesame oil and the pasta was coated in a mixture of chicken broth, curry and liquid honey.  It was amazing.  There are leftovers for tomorrow!  There are 11 pts on the plate.  Chicken 3pts, pasta 5pts, peas/sesame oil 3pts.  Ds of course had to scrape every bit of non chicken particles off his chicken and had plain pasta with butter on it.

Do you still want me to keep doing this review??


----------



## lisajl

Wow! Stephanie you look fantastic!


I weighed in last night--did not lose any, but did not gain either.
I fell off the wagon this weekend, plus waiting on the results of my MRI for my knee.  Have not been to aerobics in two weeks!  It is killing me.
I have been walking around the neighborhood so I think that helped me.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## averill94

CdnBuzzFan - Keep the reviews coming!!! Love em.

I would do some myself, just no stopping me once the food hits the plate 


All three look really yummy.  Did you use a flank steak?

Thanks


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

averill94 said:


> CdnBuzzFan - Keep the reviews coming!!! Love em.
> 
> I would do some myself, just no stopping me once the food hits the plate
> 
> 
> All three look really yummy.  Did you use a flank steak?
> 
> Thanks



Thanks!  I like doing them.  I used a top sirloin steak.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Do you still want me to keep doing this review??



Yes, please.  This is a fantastic public service.  Thanks for your work Jessie!


----------



## ski_mom

Question - I'm trying to jump back on track and I'm going to Subway today...

What is the best way to determine point values for their sandwiches?

I have access to the website, so I went into restaurants and typed in Subway, but it doesn't really make sense to me .  I normally have a 6" grilled chicken breast with american cheese and the honey mustard sauce.  I don't see even the chicken breast sandwich listed.  Am I missing something or is there a better way to look it up?

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## sjms71

ski_mom said:


> Question - I'm trying to jump back on track and I'm going to Subway today...
> 
> What is the best way to determine point values for their sandwiches?
> 
> I have access to the website, so I went into restaurants and typed in Subway, but it doesn't really make sense to me .  I normally have a 6" grilled chicken breast with american cheese and the honey mustard sauce.  I don't see even the chicken breast sandwich listed.  Am I missing something or is there a better way to look it up?
> 
> Thanks for any help!!


Is it the oven roasted chicken?  Go to subways website and look up the nutritional info and calculate it manually. They even have a meal builder.


----------



## ski_mom

sjms71 said:


> Is it the oven roasted chicken?  Go to subways website and look up the nutritional info and calculate it manually. They even have a meal builder.



Yes, I think that's what it is.  Thanks so much for the quick reply.  I'll go check it out now!


----------



## sjms71

ski_mom said:


> Yes, I think that's what it is.  Thanks so much for the quick reply.  I'll go check it out now!



Let me know what you get but I would say if it was on white bread, 2 pieces of cheese and the honey mustard which says its ff.  It would be at least about 10 p+


----------



## BabyTigger99

Just back from weigh in, and another 1.2 pounds are gone!!  Meeting was great today.  It talked about celebrating weight loss, no matter how small it is.  .2 pounds is .2 pounds.  There are no such thing as small victories.  All victories are awesome!


----------



## ski_mom

sjms71 said:


> Let me know what you get but I would say if it was on white bread, 2 pieces of cheese and the honey mustard which says its ff.  It would be at least about 10 p+



You are good at this!  I put it in - on wheat bread with the american cheese and honey mustard and it is exactly 10 points.

I have to say that their nutrition information on their website is awesome!


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> Just back from weigh in, and another 1.2 pounds are gone!!  Meeting was great today.  It talked about celebrating weight loss, no matter how small it is.  .2 pounds is .2 pounds.  There are no such thing as small victories.  All victories are awesome!



Way to go 



ski_mom said:


> You are good at this!  I put it in - on wheat bread with the american cheese and honey mustard and it is exactly 10 points.
> 
> I have to say that their nutrition information on their website is awesome!



, you'll get a knack for guesstimating too but if you can research before you eat out that is your best bet.


----------



## mlktwins

BabyTigger99 said:


> Just back from weigh in, and another 1.2 pounds are gone!!  Meeting was great today.  It talked about celebrating weight loss, no matter how small it is.  .2 pounds is .2 pounds.  There are no such thing as small victories.  All victories are awesome!



Great job!!! I was only down .2 pounds this morning and was bummed about it.  I had my boys with me so I did the celebration thing -- the munchkins would have been upset if I hadn't.  Of course I said it was "JUST" .2 pounds.  Everyone got on me for that.  A loss is a loss.  That's why the meetings are so great!

6 weeks and 2 days until DW bound.  I have got to get my butt in gear and lose 10 lbs by then!


----------



## lisam427

i am really glad to see a ww thread her on the dis!  i miss posting on the boards about my trip plans.  unfortunately i dont thing we will be going to disney next year.  this thread will help me get my dis fix :dance

i started ww again (hopefully for the last time) about a month ago after coming home from our disney trip heavier and more bloated than ever from free dining. .  i am down 17 pounds so far.  but i have so much to go. glad u all are here.  i look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## sjms71

mlktwins said:


> Great job!!! I was only down .2 pounds this morning and was bummed about it.  I had my boys with me so I did the celebration thing -- the munchkins would have been upset if I hadn't.  Of course I said it was "JUST" .2 pounds.  Everyone got on me for that.  A loss is a loss.  That's why the meetings are so great!
> 
> 6 weeks and 2 days until DW bound.  I have got to get my butt in gear and lose 10 lbs by then!



Wootwoot  great job!



lisam427 said:


> i am really glad to see a ww thread her on the dis!  i miss posting on the boards about my trip plans.  unfortunately i dont thing we will be going to disney next year.  this thread will help me get my dis fix :dance
> 
> i started ww again (hopefully for the last time) about a month ago after coming home from our disney trip heavier and more bloated than ever from free dining. .  i am down 17 pounds so far.  but i have so much to go. glad u all are here.  i look forward to reading your posts.



Welcome  way to go on your weight loss so far.


----------



## averill94

BabyTigger99 said:


> Just back from weigh in, and another 1.2 pounds are gone!!  Meeting was great today.  It talked about celebrating weight loss, no matter how small it is.  .2 pounds is .2 pounds.  There are no such thing as small victories.  All victories are awesome!



Awesome 1.2 is fantastic!!!!

Right now I am not doing well- off plan for three days and I REALLY need to turn it around today.  THe sad part is that anything that I did eat wasnt even that great- just ate for the sake of eating. Pathetic.

I have four days until weigh in on Sunday am.  I really need to get it together quickly.

Margaret


----------



## lisam427

averill94 said:


> Awesome 1.2 is fantastic!!!!
> 
> Right now I am not doing well- off plan for three days and I REALLY need to turn it around today.  THe sad part is that anything that I did eat wasnt even that great- just ate for the sake of eating. Pathetic.
> 
> I have four days until weigh in on Sunday am.  I really need to get it together quickly.
> 
> Margaret




hi margaret. in the past i would let bad days lead up to bad months and then end up gaining everything i lost plus more.  it  is awesome that you are getting yourself back on track!! everyone has bad days but you are turning it around.    way to go!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

lisam427 said:


> hi margaret. in the past i would let bad days lead up to bad months and then end up gaining everything i lost plus more.  it  is awesome that you are getting yourself back on track!! everyone has bad days but you are turning it around.    way to go!!!



Speaking of bad days...I'm up 2.9 this week!    I baked oatmeal raisin cookies and 3 kinds of chocolate chip cookies on Saturday.  A loss was not anticipated, however, neither was a gain of 3 pounds!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Hey Stephanie!   Tomorrow will be your first meeting without having to pay!


----------



## AKbabe

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Speaking of bad days...I'm up 2.9 this week!    I baked oatmeal raisin cookies and 3 kinds of chocolate chip cookies on Saturday.  A loss was not anticipated, however, neither was a gain of 3 pounds!



I know the feeling. I gained a pound last week for no other reason than just because my scale didn't want to cooperate. I did nothing wrong.  Oh well. Maybe next week will be better!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hey Stephanie!   Tomorrow will be your first meeting without having to pay!



Yes it will, woot woot .  Sorry you are up.  This wasn't the week you had to have your work related weigh in is it?   Ok, so with that said do you weigh in every week?  Maybe it's different when you work for WW.  I plan to weigh in the first Thursday of the month, but if I find I am not staying the course I WILL weigh in weekly just to keep myself straight.  What were your 3 kinds of cc cookies?  I made banana bread today.


----------



## NC State

I'm down .2 this week, which brings me back to 33.2 for a total.  I feel like these are so small steps that I'm taking.  Will I ever make another 27 lb lost?  Down and out....


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> I'm down .2 this week, which brings me back to 33.2 for a total.  I feel like these are so small steps that I'm taking.  Will I ever make another 27 lb lost?  Down and out....



Hang in there Steph, I know it seems like it will take forever at that rate.  If you look at my tracker there were weeks of .2,.4,.2 and so on then it would pick back up.  Make sure you are not eating the same foods or doing the same exercises...mix it up .  33.2 is awesome, keep it up.


----------



## AKbabe

sjms71 said:


> ok, here's the final results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First photo is 10/31/09 , 2 weeks into starting WW.  Second photo is today. Wow, what a difference if I do say so myself.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.



Wow Stephanie! You look amazing!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Yes it will, woot woot .  Sorry you are up.  This wasn't the week you had to have your work related weigh in is it?   Ok, so with that said do you weigh in every week?  Maybe it's different when you work for WW.  I plan to weigh in the first Thursday of the month, but if I find I am not staying the course I WILL weigh in weekly just to keep myself straight.  What were your 3 kinds of cc cookies?  I made banana bread today.



That training session where my Territory Manager will be weighing me in this Saturday  so I have to really, really watch things until then plus I'll be weighed after lunch and I usually get weighed in the morning.

I have to submit my weight to Head Quarters with a cc to my TM by the 24th of every month and we have to be weighed by a WW receptionist or leader on a WW scale.  However, just for my own records, I weigh in every week at my meeting.  I don't think I could go a whole month without knowing what I weigh.  If you decide to weigh in weekly, they'll still record it in your Weight Record for you but it will only go into your WW file once a month.  However, if you're center is computerized (we are not) the recordings may work a little differently.   

A neighbour has an open house coming up next month where she sells things she knits during the year and has asked me to provide the goodies for it.  She wanted Oatmeal raisin cookies and chocolate chip cookies so I made 4 kinds to give her some choice.  I only made one kind if oatmeal raisin, divided the dough and put chocolate chips in one half and raisins in the other half.  That was one batch of cookies but I counted it as two kinds.  The other one was an double chocolate oatmeal chip cookie and the last one (which is my favourite  ) was this one... http://allrecipes.com/recipe/felix-ks-dont-even-try-to-say-these-arent-the-best-youve-ever-eaten-because-they-are-chocola/detail.aspx
I take them out of the oven just a little bit early and let them finish baking on the pan.  They are so gooey and chewy.  They are the PERFECT cookie!  When they're still warm, they're even more perfect!  The batch only makes 24 but they're huge -- the size of pancakes!  You could easily get 2 - 3 smaller cookies out of one cookie.  If you have an addictive personality, you probably shouldn't make them.


----------



## Sandi

Okay, moving away from the cookies . . . 

I've basically taken the last six weeks off of WW.  I was doing it half-a$$ed and it shows.  In that six weeks, I gained five pounds.  Why is that so easy when going the other way is so hard?  Anyway, I went back and faced the scale last night (I haven't been able to get to my Wednesday noon meeting and was using that as an excuse, too -- I got a million of them).  I stuck to the plan yesterday and today and, even though it is raining cats and dogs, I'm going to get some exercise tonight --either Zumba or walking on the treadmill.  The weather has to quit being an excuse, too.  

So, while I was a mere 1.5 pounds from goal at the beginning of August, I'm now aiming for a 10 pound loss by January 1.  That will put me below goal, but it seems like a reasonable target.  Here we go again!


----------



## sjms71

Hope everyone is having a good day.  Went to meeting today and didn't weigh in at all.  Felt really strange.  I think I am going to weigh in weekly just to keep myself accountable.  Next week we are having a weigh in but no meeting for some reason.  Again, hope everyone is staying motivated going into the weekend in the next day.  Tomorrow I am having some minor oral surgery, which I am not looking forward to .  So eating will probably be a minimum for me the next day or two.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Okay, moving away from the cookies . . .
> 
> I've basically taken the last six weeks off of WW.  I was doing it half-a$$ed and it shows.  In that six weeks, I gained five pounds.  Why is that so easy when going the other way is so hard?  Anyway, I went back and faced the scale last night (I haven't been able to get to my Wednesday noon meeting and was using that as an excuse, too -- I got a million of them).  I stuck to the plan yesterday and today and, even though it is raining cats and dogs, I'm going to get some exercise tonight --either Zumba or walking on the treadmill.  The weather has to quit being an excuse, too.
> 
> So, while I was a mere 1.5 pounds from goal at the beginning of August, I'm now aiming for a 10 pound loss by January 1.  That will put me below goal, but it seems like a reasonable target.  Here we go again!



GO SANDI  YOU CAN DO IT . Thats about 10 weeks and I know you can do it and we will all be here every step of the way to cheer you on .


----------



## NC State

sjms71 said:


> Hang in there Steph, I know it seems like it will take forever at that rate.  If you look at my tracker there were weeks of .2,.4,.2 and so on then it would pick back up.  Make sure you are not eating the same foods or doing the same exercises...mix it up .  33.2 is awesome, keep it up.



Thank you for the kind words. I'll continue because there's no way I would stop now.  Thanks for the tips, I look over it.

By the way you look so good in your picture!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Hope everyone is having a good day.  Went to meeting today and didn't weigh in at all.  Felt really strange.  I think I am going to weigh in weekly just to keep myself accountable.  Next week we are having a weigh in but no meeting for some reason.  Again, hope everyone is staying motivated going into the weekend in the next day.  Tomorrow I am having some minor oral surgery, which I am not looking forward to .  So eating will probably be a minimum for me the next day or two.



Hmmmm, scheduling oral surgery to aid in weight loss.  Nah, even I won't do that!  Hope it goes well tomorrow.



sjms71 said:


> GO SANDI  YOU CAN DO IT . Thats about 10 weeks and I know you can do it and we will all be here every step of the way to cheer you on .



Thanks!  This is just why I always return to this thread.  You and all the others are so supportive and know what it's like to slip and need a hand up.  In our meeting yesterday we were talking about all of the challenges coming up through January 1 and a lot of people were saying they just don't want to gain weight.  I was thinking, that's 10 weeks and I can lose 10 pounds if I work the plan.  We shall see.  If I shoot for the moon, I'll land with the stars, right?!


----------



## jadeblue13

I love this board!  You all are so motivating to me-I also have 2 friends who are attending meetings with me so I have a lot of support right now.  After my gain last week, I was very crabby and almost didn't go this week-my perfectionism is really a downfall.  But I saw Stephanie's before and after pics-Wow! and I am sticking with this program.  

I lost 1.2 lbs for a total of 8.8, I am really motivated to get to my 5% (11 lbs) hopefully next week.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Hmmmm, scheduling oral surgery to aid in weight loss.  Nah, even I won't do that!  Hope it goes well tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  This is just why I always return to this thread.  You and all the others are so supportive and know what it's like to slip and need a hand up.  In our meeting yesterday we were talking about all of the challenges coming up through January 1 and a lot of people were saying they just don't want to gain weight.  I was thinking, that's 10 weeks and I can lose 10 pounds if I work the plan.  We shall see.  If I shoot for the moon, I'll land with the stars, right?!



Yes that's what I did, I'll probably gain weight.  But thanks, I know my BP will be through the roof tomorrow.
Shoot for the moon girl!



jadeblue13 said:


> I love this board!  You all are so motivating to me-I also have 2 friends who are attending meetings with me so I have a lot of support right now.  After my gain last week, I was very crabby and almost didn't go this week-my perfectionism is really a downfall.  But I saw Stephanie's before and after pics-Wow! and I am sticking with this program.
> 
> I lost 1.2 lbs for a total of 8.8, I am really motivated to get to my 5% (11 lbs) hopefully next week.


I am so glad I can be an inspiration, you are too by not giving up! Yes, I will admit perfectionism isn't going to work,especially if you measure it by the number on the scale only.  I've downed a few Oreos after a meeting cause the scale would cooperate at a meeting .  I can't say this enough, to me the biggest success is that I and everyone on here no matter how many bumps we hit or times we get derailed we never give up, we dust ourselves off and keeping going.  So keep going and NEVER give up


----------



## karliebug

weighed in last night and was up .2. I didn't feel too bad about it though because I have been in such pain with my back that I was comforting myself with food and not tracking. I have 3 ruptured discs in my lower back and have to wait until next Friday to get a spinal epidural which is supposed to work wonders. I really hope so, because I am walking with a cane and every step is painful. I am back to tracking today and hoping for a decent loss next week.


----------



## Sandi

karliebug said:


> weighed in last night and was up .2. I didn't feel too bad about it though because I have been in such pain with my back that I was comforting myself with food and not tracking. I have 3 ruptured discs in my lower back and have to wait until next Friday to get a spinal epidural which is supposed to work wonders. I really hope so, because I am walking with a cane and every step is painful. I am back to tracking today and hoping for a decent loss next week.



You poor thing!  Why are they making you wait so long?  I had a crushed disc several years ago and, when they finally did an MRI and saw that my pain was real, they scheduled a laminectomy within days.  That pain is hard to live with.  Hugs to you.  Stay strong.


----------



## averill94

karliebug said:


> weighed in last night and was up .2. I didn't feel too bad about it though because I have been in such pain with my back that I was comforting myself with food and not tracking. I have 3 ruptured discs in my lower back and have to wait until next Friday to get a spinal epidural which is supposed to work wonders. I really hope so, because I am walking with a cane and every step is painful. I am back to tracking today and hoping for a decent loss next week.



Wow Karliebug- can't believe you are only up .2!  That is great and you actually weighed in.  Cant imagine how you are handling the pain.

I hope next Friday gets here fast and you get some relief!  I have heard wonders about the epidural shots.  I was one appointment away from that but then my back started to get better.....we will see.

Take care of yourself!


----------



## sjms71

karliebug said:


> weighed in last night and was up .2. I didn't feel too bad about it though because I have been in such pain with my back that I was comforting myself with food and not tracking. I have 3 ruptured discs in my lower back and have to wait until next Friday to get a spinal epidural which is supposed to work wonders. I really hope so, because I am walking with a cane and every step is painful. I am back to tracking today and hoping for a decent loss next week.



Feel better, can't believe hey are making you wait so long for your epidural.  I have a herniated disc that acts up never had the spinal epidural but, know people who have and it's supposedly a miracle.  I hope you get relief soon.


----------



## Sandi

Quiet weekend on this thread.  Hope everyone had a great weekend.  We had beautiful weather, so it was easy to get in lots of exercise.  We also had a fabulous football game Saturday night -- Michigan State beat Wisconsin.  

I've managed to track every day since Wednesday, so I think I'll be on track for a loss on Wednesday.  I'm crossing my fingers that I'll get to my goal on this go around. 

Here's to a great week!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Morning Everyone!  We went apple picking this weekend and then I had my 3-hour training session.  I weighed in .5 over my 2 pound range but for them it wasn't a problem.  They're more concerned with the staff that are 10lbs over.  Thank Goodness!!  I stuck to my points this weekend although I needed a sweet fix yesterday.  Still on track and it's looking good at the moment for a loss on Wednesday!  

Stephanie -- I hope you've recovered from your surgery.

Have a good day, All!


----------



## sjms71

Morning ladies!  Yes I am recovering and didn't feel as bad as I thought I would.  Although I had a hard time eating "normally" it didn't prevent me from having a not so good weekend.  Eating soft items I think I took a little too far with one too many servings of ice cream this weekend.  Plus no exercise either although DH and I went for a 3 mile walk at the old mill near our home.  Jess I am very jealous of your apple picking, there is no were close her in NC to go, in NJ I could walk to our local apple orchard.  Glad you also had a good weigh in too for work.  Sandi, great job on tracking everything, can't wait to hear how much you both will be down this week. Hope everyone else had a great weekend.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I just renewed the cookbook for the second time so three more weeks of new recipies!!

This week on Dinner Survival, we had Vegetable Minestrone Soup and Pork & Pineapple Curry.  These were both really good, however, I could still smell the curry in the house next day.

Pork & Pineapple


  +  

  =  



This was really pretty in the wok and after I added the pineapple, it smelled really great!  It was supposed to be served with rice but I had to use couscous because someone forgot to buy rice .

I had to estimate how much was in the portion that I had and this is how I did it.
5pts  Pork 3oz  - I couldn't remember what cut it was so I erred on the side of caution
3pts sauce  - The only points in the sauce were the can of mushroom soup (7) and the can of pineapple (4).  I estimated 4pts for the pineapple since it was now cooked.  So 11 pts for the entire mixture of sauce divided by 4 servings.

I served it with 4 points in couscous so there are 12 points on my plate.



Yesterday for lunch we had this Minestrone Soup.  I got it ready the night before and kept it in the crock pot in the fridge overnight.  When DH got up Sunday morning, he got the crock pot going for me and we had soup for lunch after church.






This was very nice soup.  Practically a meal on its own without the addition of the pasta.  There are 16 points in the entire batch and it made just under 10 cups.  Three points were from Parm cheese which you could reduce or omit altogether for less points and 13 were from the can of mixed beans.  The pasta is cooked separately and spooned to the bottom of the bowl right before the soup is added.  There are 3 macaroni points here but it was a lot.  I used 2 points for lunch today and that was better.  So, along with the 4 soup points, there are 7 points in my bowl.  I wasn't hungry all afternoon. At 5:15pm I realized that I hadn't started supper yet!


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> Quiet weekend on this thread.  Hope everyone had a great weekend.  We had beautiful weather, so it was easy to get in lots of exercise.  We also had a fabulous football game Saturday night -- Michigan State beat Wisconsin.
> 
> I've managed to track every day since Wednesday, so I think I'll be on track for a loss on Wednesday.  I'm crossing my fingers that I'll get to my goal on this go around.
> 
> Here's to a great week!


Congratulations on both counts, Sandi.  I was thinking of you on Saturday.  I am really bummed.   Wisconsin would have been THIRD in the Top 25 .  Neither team gave up in the 4th quarter ... I just wish my Badgers had shown up in the 2nd and 3rd quarters and we wouldn't have had to loose in such a shocking fashion.  I try to look on the bright side .... I just saved a $1,000 with no National Championship in NOLA.


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Where's cepmom lately?





sjms71 said:


> you're my idol, great job .  You're right where is cepmom?



I was scrolling through the thread looking for Jess's sweet and sour chicken recipe when I saw these posts! I'm here!! I don't know why I haven't seen them until today. I haven't been posting much....busy with stuff at work(we have a new center opening soon and some other training type stuff) and trying to deal with that, and school is sort of getting the best of me I'm afraid. 

I had my worst WI yesterday since I became Lifetime. It was my week to WI for work and I have not been on plan for some time. I didn't want to know what the weight was yesterday, but I looked today and it took my breath away. I knew it wasn't good, but it was even worse than I had thought. But I am glad I looked because I needed that kick in butt. 

I interviewed today with my manager for the new location, and I had to tell her I was over goal  but she said as long as I am within my healthy range I am ok, and encouraged me to attend meetings again, which I had intended to do anyway. 

Stephanie you look amazing...congrats on reaching Lifetime!! Take a lesson from me....don't give up your weekly meetings!! It's too hard (for me anyway) to go it alone. Weighing in weekly is an important tool for getting that feedback to keep you focused.


----------



## sjms71

cepmom said:


> I was scrolling through the thread looking for Jess's sweet and sour chicken recipe when I saw these posts! I'm here!! I don't know why I haven't seen them until today. I haven't been posting much....busy with stuff at work(we have a new center opening soon and some other training type stuff) and trying to deal with that, and school is sort of getting the best of me I'm afraid.
> 
> I had my worst WI yesterday since I became Lifetime. It was my week to WI for work and I have not been on plan for some time. I didn't want to know what the weight was yesterday, but I looked today and it took my breath away. I knew it wasn't good, but it was even worse than I had thought. But I am glad I looked because I needed that kick in butt.
> 
> I interviewed today with my manager for the new location, and I had to tell her I was over goal  but she said as long as I am within my healthy range I am ok, and encouraged me to attend meetings again, which I had intended to do anyway.
> 
> Stephanie you look amazing...congrats on reaching Lifetime!! Take a lesson from me....don't give up your weekly meetings!! It's too hard (for me anyway) to go it alone. Weighing in weekly is an important tool for getting that feedback to keep you focused.




There you are, sorry life is getting the best of you lately, hang in there it'll calm down.  Thank you very much for the lifetime advise.  I had lunch with a friend of mine who goes to WW with me and has been lifetimer for over a year.  I told her I am having a hard time finding the right balance.  Not that I am going back to bad habits just trying not to be in constant weightless mode frame of mind.  I guess I will find my way.  I plan on going to weekly meetings for as long as I can.  For me being a SAHM it's just as much a social thing going to meetings as the program.  Glad you're back, you'll be back on track in no time


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Congratulations on both counts, Sandi.  I was thinking of you on Saturday.  I am really bummed.   Wisconsin would have been THIRD in the Top 25 .  Neither team gave up in the 4th quarter ... I just wish my Badgers had shown up in the 2nd and 3rd quarters and we wouldn't have had to loose in such a shocking fashion.  I try to look on the bright side .... I just saved a $1,000 with no National Championship in NOLA.



I was thinking of you, too.  It was an amazing game; definitely better to win.  We watched it again last night on the BTN.  Good to see you posting here again.  How is your DD's swimming?



cepmom said:


> I was scrolling through the thread looking for Jess's sweet and sour chicken recipe when I saw these posts! I'm here!! I don't know why I haven't seen them until today. I haven't been posting much....busy with stuff at work(we have a new center opening soon and some other training type stuff) and trying to deal with that, and school is sort of getting the best of me I'm afraid.
> 
> I had my worst WI yesterday since I became Lifetime. It was my week to WI for work and I have not been on plan for some time. I didn't want to know what the weight was yesterday, but I looked today and it took my breath away. I knew it wasn't good, but it was even worse than I had thought. But I am glad I looked because I needed that kick in butt.
> 
> I interviewed today with my manager for the new location, and I had to tell her I was over goal  but she said as long as I am within my healthy range I am ok, and encouraged me to attend meetings again, which I had intended to do anyway.
> 
> Stephanie you look amazing...congrats on reaching Lifetime!! Take a lesson from me....don't give up your weekly meetings!! It's too hard (for me anyway) to go it alone. Weighing in weekly is an important tool for getting that feedback to keep you focused.



Sorry you had a bad time, but it sounds like the kick in the butt was just what you needed.


----------



## averill94

cepmom said:


> I had my worst WI yesterday since I became Lifetime. It was my week to WI for work and I have not been on plan for some time. I didn't want to know what the weight was yesterday, but I looked today and it took my breath away. I knew it wasn't good, but it was even worse than I had thought. But I am glad I looked because I needed that kick in butt.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ugh I am not even close to goal or lifetime but when I weighed in this week I didnt even look at my book!!!!  The lady that weighed me in said "Not bad you are up just a little"
> Well add on the little from last week and that is not good.
> 
> What is wrong with me?  Just cant get motivated.


----------



## cepmom

sjms71 said:


> There you are, sorry life is getting the best of you lately, hang in there it'll calm down.  Thank you very much for the lifetime advise.  I had lunch with a friend of mine who goes to WW with me and has been lifetimer for over a year.  I told her I am having a hard time finding the right balance.  Not that I am going back to bad habits just trying not to be in constant weightless mode frame of mind.  I guess I will find my way.  I plan on going to weekly meetings for as long as I can.  For me being a SAHM it's just as much a social thing going to meetings as the program.  Glad you're back, you'll be back on track in no time





Sandi said:


> Sorry you had a bad time, but it sounds like the kick in the butt was just what you needed.


 thanks for the encouragement! I am feeling a little better today; had a great day tracking yesterday and I peeked at the scale this morning...MUCH better than Sunday.


averill94 said:


> Ugh I am not even close to goal or lifetime but when I weighed in this week I didnt even look at my book!!!!  The lady that weighed me in said "Not bad you are up just a little"
> Well add on the little from last week and that is not good.
> 
> What is wrong with me?  Just cant get motivated.



hang in there! it's hard to find the right motivation sometimes. Can you pinpoint what you are having trouble with? not tracking or not exercising? what needs to happen for you to lose this week?


----------



## Sandi

averill94 said:


> Ugh I am not even close to goal or lifetime but when I weighed in this week I didnt even look at my book!!!!  The lady that weighed me in said "Not bad you are up just a little"
> Well add on the little from last week and that is not good.
> 
> What is wrong with me?  Just cant get motivated.



We have all been where you are, so don't get down on yourself.  I just came out of my funk last week.  It was as if I'd been doing WW for too long (I know it's for life, but . . . ) and I needed a break.  So, I was doing it shoddily for about 6 weeks and ended up gaining weight.  Finally, last week, after another gain, I recommitted and I'm having a great week.  It's funny because even my skin is clearing up and looking better.  It is amazing what eating right will do for you inside and out!

Anyway, find something to give you some motivation, pick a goal, and do it for YOU!  Your goal doesn't have to be weight loss -- even choosing a goal like "exercise for 30 minutes a day, 5 days this week" will give you something to shoot for and will likely encourage you to make better food choices.

Good luck!  You can do it!


----------



## BabyTigger99

I believe I will have my first gain this week.  Ugh!!  NOT looking forward to weighing in this morning!!!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

sjms71 said:


> There you are, sorry life is getting the best of you lately, hang in there it'll calm down.  Thank you very much for the lifetime advise.  I had lunch with a friend of mine who goes to WW with me and has been lifetimer for over a year.  I told her I am having a hard time finding the right balance.  Not that I am going back to bad habits just trying not to be in constant weightless mode frame of mind.  I guess I will find my way.  I plan on going to weekly meetings for as long as I can.  For me being a SAHM it's just as much a social thing going to meetings as the program.  Glad you're back, you'll be back on track in no time




I've been on Maintenance for 15 weeks and am _still_ trying to find the right balance.   It takes time.  I've been playing with different Weekly Points and have varied mine...found that 35 was just way too many for me to still be in control, so now I usually adjust them to 31/day at the beginning of each week.  I also took up running, which earns lots more activity points, which is great because I am eating more, and yes, enjoying it. 

Good luck to everyone this week!!  I haven't been posting as much, but I do scroll through and read all the posts each time I visit the DISBoards.  Keep up the GREAT work!!


----------



## mlktwins

Well, I didn't want to go this morning, but I did.  I did my first WI with my fall/winter clothes on (so jeans instead of light fabric capris, a long sleeve shirt instead of short sleeve, and socks (barefoot before).  I was only up .6 lbs so I'll take it.  Recommitted to sticking to points and exercing this next week and seeing where that gets me.  There are a lot of people in my meeting losing 2-3 lbs a week and a couple of people losing 4-6 lbs a week (which I think is a little much).  Anyway, I want to be one of those with a 2 lbs loss each week.  That's my plan for next WI anyway.

Hope everyone has a great week!!!


----------



## Sandi

mlktwins said:


> Well, I didn't want to go this morning, but I did.  I did my first WI with my fall/winter clothes on (so jeans instead of light fabric capris, a long sleeve shirt instead of short sleeve, and socks (barefoot before).  I was only up .6 lbs so I'll take it.  Recommitted to sticking to points and exercing this next week and seeing where that gets me.  There are a lot of people in my meeting losing 2-3 lbs a week and a couple of people losing 4-6 lbs a week (which I think is a little much).  Anyway, I want to be one of those with a 2 lbs loss each week.  That's my plan for next WI anyway.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!!!



I don't want to be a nay-sayer, but I wouldn't waste your time comparing yourself to those who are losing 2-6 pounds a week.  That is simply not sustainable.  It is possible for the first few weeks, particularly for very heavy people, but it does taper off.  Unfortunately, for a lot of those folks, when the weight loss starts being "reasonable" (i.e. up to 2 pounds per week with occasional gains and losses that might be measurable by tenths of pounds), they throw in the towel and stop going.  Then the weight comes back on.

Recognizing that your clothing affects your weight is great and I bet you didn't really gain body weight.  Just stick with your plan and you'll do fine.  Good luck and good job facing the scale.


----------



## mlktwins

Sandi said:


> I don't want to be a nay-sayer, but I wouldn't waste your time comparing yourself to those who are losing 2-6 pounds a week.  That is simply not sustainable.  It is possible for the first few weeks, particularly for very heavy people, but it does taper off.  Unfortunately, for a lot of those folks, when the weight loss starts being "reasonable" (i.e. up to 2 pounds per week with occasional gains and losses that might be measurable by tenths of pounds), they throw in the towel and stop going.  Then the weight comes back on.
> 
> Recognizing that your clothing affects your weight is great and I bet you didn't really gain body weight.  Just stick with your plan and you'll do fine.  Good luck and good job facing the scale.



I don't disagree.  I never lost a significant amount in one week (except for once I think I lost 2.8).  I have been losing .2 here, .6 there and I'm definitely not sticking to the plan.  I wonder what the results will be for a week or 2 if I do.  I am so close to my 10%.  We played the parents vs. the kids at soccer practice tonight.  I thought I was in better shape, but realized I have a lot of work to do in the cardio area .  We won 2-1


----------



## averill94

cepmom and Sandi---thanks guys.  I dont want to give up.  I really feel so much better than I did 30lbs ago!

I know I need to track the rest of the week, maybe that will get a loss for me.

I also seem to need something sweet everyday!  Maybe I will get back to eating more fruit and that will help curb that craving.

I hope everybofy has a great day!

Thank you


----------



## cepmom

averill94 said:


> cepmom and Sandi---thanks guys.  I dont want to give up.  I really feel so much better than I did 30lbs ago!
> 
> I know I need to track the rest of the week, maybe that will get a loss for me.
> 
> I also seem to need something sweet everyday!  Maybe I will get back to eating more fruit and that will help curb that craving.
> 
> I hope everybofy has a great day!
> 
> Thank you



I was doing the "need something sweet" thing too for a while. In the past few days, I've tried to focus more on "power foods" and it has helped to curb the sweet craving. Hope you have a great rest of the week!


----------



## sjms71

Good luck Wednesday weigh ins!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Has anyone tried the VitaTops that Hungry Girl promotes so much?  Are they good and/or worth the expense?  They look good and seem like a healthier alternative to brownies and cookies (which I LOVE), but they seem kind of pricey, especially having to order online and have them shipped.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Well, apparently I was worried for no reason!  Lost 1.2 this week, which shocked me.  LOTS of crappy eating during the week last week, but I must have made up for it by being really good on the weekend!  And, as of yesterday's weigh in, I am in the 140s!!!  I am almost down to the weight on my driver's license!


----------



## sjms71

disbabyndaddy said:


> Has anyone tried the VitaTops that Hungry Girl promotes so much?  Are they good and/or worth the expense?  They look good and seem like a healthier alternative to brownies and cookies (which I LOVE), but they seem kind of pricey, especially having to order online and have them shipped.



I like them and use to buy the chocolate ones all the time.  Costco had them 12 to a box for $10.  But they stopped selling them so I really haven't bought them.  But they are yummy. 



BabyTigger99 said:


> Well, apparently I was worried for no reason!  Lost 1.2 this week, which shocked me.  LOTS of crappy eating during the week last week, but I must have made up for it by being really good on the weekend!  And, as of yesterday's weigh in, I am in the 140s!!!  I am almost down to the weight on my driver's license!



Way to go.


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> Well, apparently I was worried for no reason!  Lost 1.2 this week, which shocked me.  LOTS of crappy eating during the week last week, but I must have made up for it by being really good on the weekend!  And, as of yesterday's weigh in, I am in the 140s!!!  *I am almost down to the weight on my driver's license!*



That last line made me laugh!  Congratulations on your loss.  That is great -- kind of makes up for the shocks going the other way sometimes, huh?

I also had my WI today and I was down 3 pounds.  That is after a few weeks of gains, but I will take it.  Amazingly enough, tracking every day, getting exercise in 5 days this week, and following the GHGs worked.  Who woulda thought!  I feel like this is the kick start I needed and I will keep at it going forward.

Thanks for being here everyone!  It's nice to know I have somewhere to turn whether things are going bad or good.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> That last line made me laugh!  Congratulations on your loss.  That is great -- kind of makes up for the shocks going the other way sometimes, huh?
> 
> I also had my WI today and I was down 3 pounds.  That is after a few weeks of gains, but I will take it.  Amazingly enough, tracking every day, getting exercise in 5 days this week, and following the GHGs worked.  Who woulda thought!  I feel like this is the kick start I needed and I will keep at it going forward.
> 
> Thanks for being here everyone!  It's nice to know I have somewhere to turn whether things are going bad or good.



Imagine that!   

I'm glad you down and back in the game, Sandi!  Stay motivated and have a great week.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

disbabyndaddy said:


> Has anyone tried the VitaTops that Hungry Girl promotes so much?  Are they good and/or worth the expense?  They look good and seem like a healthier alternative to brownies and cookies (which I LOVE), but they seem kind of pricey, especially having to order online and have them shipped.



I've tried them but I didn't really like them.  I can't remember why any more since it was quite a while ago.





BabyTigger99 said:


> Well, apparently I was worried for no reason!  Lost 1.2 this week, which shocked me.  LOTS of crappy eating during the week last week, but I must have made up for it by being really good on the weekend!  And, as of yesterday's weigh in, I am in the 140s!!!  I am almost down to the weight on my driver's license!



I laughed at that too!   Congrats on your loss.

Cepmom:  It's nice to see you posting here again.  I was wondering if maybe you had abandoned us.    How did your sweet and sour chicken turn out?

I was down 1.2 at my weigh-in today.  I'm happy with that.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> That last line made me laugh!  Congratulations on your loss.  That is great -- kind of makes up for the shocks going the other way sometimes, huh?
> 
> I also had my WI today and I was down 3 pounds.  That is after a few weeks of gains, but I will take it.  Amazingly enough, tracking every day, getting exercise in 5 days this week, and following the GHGs worked.  Who woulda thought!  I feel like this is the kick start I needed and I will keep at it going forward.
> 
> Thanks for being here everyone!  It's nice to know I have somewhere to turn whether things are going bad or good.



You go girl, if that's not a motivator I don't know what is.  I am so happy for you .



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I've tried them but I didn't really like them.  I can't remember why any more since it was quite a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed at that too!   Congrats on your loss.
> 
> Cepmom:  It's nice to see you posting here again.  I was wondering if maybe you had abandoned us.    How did your sweet and sour chicken turn out?
> 
> I was down 1.2 at my weigh-in today.  I'm happy with that.



You guys are on a roll this week, Woot woot .


----------



## ski_mom

Everyone seems to be doing great here before the holiday season.  I think it's great to go into the holidays on a high note - it should be easier to keep on going!

I do have a question on tracking.  I've been an online member for quite a few months, but haven't really gotten my act together.  So...I've made a promise to myself to start tracking again.  

I love the way many foods come up when you type them in (and even some restaurants), but it looks to me like Arby's is not on there.  Anyway, I ate at Arby's today for lunch and the sandwich that I had was 12 points.  I went ahead and added it in the quick add with the 12 points, but while I was on Arby's website, I figured the points on a lot of their sandwiches.  Is there a way to store these on my tracker for a quick reference when I eat there again?

It doesn't look like you can save a food that you add through your quick add as a favorite, so I wasn't sure if it is possible.

Thanks for your help.  Everyone on here is so motivational!  I weigh in on Wednesday mornings at home and I lost 1 pound this week, so I'm at least headed in the right direction, but I've got a long way to go!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was down 1.2 at my weigh-in today.  I'm happy with that.





ski_mom said:


> Thanks for your help.  Everyone on here is so motivational!  I weigh in on Wednesday mornings at home and I lost 1 pound this week, so I'm at least headed in the right direction, but I've got a long way to go!



Great work ladies!  Looks like Wednesday is a winner for us.


----------



## NC State

Better week this week for me.  I have eaten oatmeal each day and I didn't feel hungry before lunch, plus I walked four days this week.  With all that, I lost 1 lb!  This brings me to a total of 34 lbs off!

-Stephanie


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> Better week this week for me.  I have eaten oatmeal each day and I didn't feel hungry before lunch, plus I walked four days this week.  With all that, I lost 1 lb!  This brings me to a total of 34 lbs off!
> 
> -Stephanie



That's great Stephanie!  Yea you.  You have lost 136 sticks of butter.  Wow!


----------



## NC State

Thank you, I do feel so much better.  I have another 26 lbs to go, I wonder if I can do at times.


----------



## sjms71

ski_mom said:


> Everyone seems to be doing great here before the holiday season.  I think it's great to go into the holidays on a high note - it should be easier to keep on going!
> 
> I do have a question on tracking.  I've been an online member for quite a few months, but haven't really gotten my act together.  So...I've made a promise to myself to start tracking again.
> 
> I love the way many foods come up when you type them in (and even some restaurants), but it looks to me like Arby's is not on there.  Anyway, I ate at Arby's today for lunch and the sandwich that I had was 12 points.  I went ahead and added it in the quick add with the 12 points, but while I was on Arby's website, I figured the points on a lot of their sandwiches.  Is there a way to store these on my tracker for a quick reference when I eat there again?
> 
> It doesn't look like you can save a food that you add through your quick add as a favorite, so I wasn't sure if it is possible.
> 
> Thanks for your help.  Everyone on here is so motivational!  I weigh in on Wednesday mornings at home and I lost 1 pound this week, so I'm at least headed in the right direction, but I've got a long way to go!





NC State said:


> Better week this week for me.  I have eaten oatmeal each day and I didn't feel hungry before lunch, plus I walked four days this week.  With all that, I lost 1 lb!  This brings me to a total of 34 lbs off!
> 
> -Stephanie



Good job to both of you.  Ski_mom, you should be able to put in the foods and save.  I think once you are done putting in info it asks you if you want to add to tracker and I think you can exit out after that. 



NC State said:


> I wonder if I can do at times.



YES YOU CAN!!?


----------



## jadeblue13

Keep up the good work everyone!  I love the recipe reviews, some of those look really yummy.  

Lost another 2lbs for total 10.8, I am .2 shy of my 5% - I am vowing to track better this week.  (And avoid that darn Halloween candy my DMIL sent up for the kids-devil dogs and peanut butter cups )


----------



## averill94

karliebug said:


> weighed in last night and was up .2. I didn't feel too bad about it though because I have been in such pain with my back that I was comforting myself with food and not tracking. I have 3 ruptured discs in my lower back and have to wait until next Friday to get a spinal epidural which is supposed to work wonders. I really hope so, because I am walking with a cane and every step is painful. I am back to tracking today and hoping for a decent loss next week.



Hey Karliebug-

It is Friday!  Just want you to know that we are thinking of you and hope everything goes well today.  Hope you get some relief.

Let us know how you make out


----------



## ski_mom

sjms71 said:


> Good job to both of you.  Ski_mom, you should be able to put in the foods and save.  I think once you are done putting in info it asks you if you want to add to tracker and I think you can exit out after that.



Thanks so much!  I went back in and see how to do it.  I'm going to add some of the things that I look up so they'll be there next time I want to use them.

Thanks again!


----------



## lisajl

My weigh in this past Monday was good.  I lost 1.6 lbs!  My total is 6.6 lbs in 6 weeks!  The week before I did not lose, but did not gain either!

I have knee surgery coming up November 3rd...so i am not so sure how I will do the week following.  It may be nice if I can't get to the fridge! LOL!

Hope everyone has a great weekend and great weigh in!


----------



## cepmom

hey guys...better WI in today; down 4.8 lbs   Planning on another good week of tracking this week. Hope you all are having a good week!


----------



## lisajl

cepmom said:


> hey guys...better WI in today; down 4.8 lbs   Planning on another good week of tracking this week. Hope you all are having a good week!



CONGRATS!  that is amazing!


----------



## cepmom

lisajl said:


> CONGRATS!  that is amazing!



thanks lisajl, last weeks WI was extra high, partly because of excess water retention due to my cycle, but it sure feels great to see the 4.8 loss! I think my official gain last week was 5.6, so I got most of it back off again


----------



## averill94

Great weigh ins everybody !  Wish I could join you but I didnt even go yesterday.....First time for me (only other time was due to hurricane and being in WDW).

So before I go downhill -what is the policy?  My usual WI day is Sunday.  Can I go today or tomorrow and then go back to normal on November 6th?

I am pretty sure it is 1X per week ...does that mean any day?

Thank you
Margaret


----------



## cepmom

averill94 said:


> Great weigh ins everybody !  Wish I could join you but I didnt even go yesterday.....First time for me (only other time was due to hurricane and being in WDW).
> 
> So before I go downhill -what is the policy?  My usual WI day is Sunday.  Can I go today or tomorrow and then go back to normal on November 6th?
> 
> I am pretty sure it is 1X per week ...does that mean any day?
> 
> Thank you
> Margaret



yes, you can go any day during the week that works best for you!


----------



## Sandi

Hey friends,  Good luck to all with Trick-or-Treating tonight.  We bought the candy last night and I had two mini-Baby Ruth bars already.  DD17 and I purposely bought candy we didn't love (there is nothing I hate or won't eat  ) and even that didn't work.  

We have TOT'ing from 6:00 until 8:00 and by about 7:15, those kids will get a lot of candy because I want to be rid of it!


----------



## sjms71

Hope everyone survived last night.  I did good ate only one tiny butterfinger.  However, DD had a Halloween get together last night with a handful of her friends and somebody brought a bag of BBQ chips into this house.  I didn't do to bad with them so all's good.  Ok, so started something new, working out with kettlebells, oh man what a workout.  Haven't been doing it long enough to notice anything but I'll keep you posted.

Cepmom,lisajl and jadeblue13, I don't think I congratulated you for your great weigh ins last week .


----------



## BabyTigger99

Well, I was a good girl last night, no candy for me!!  But, after weigh in this morning, all bets are off!!


----------



## lisajl

down .6!  I am happy!  I wish it could have been more, but at least I lost something!  A friend of mine lost 4 lbs!  My sister lost 1.8 and made her 5% goal.  So happy for her!

Maybe in two weeks I will meet my goal.  With my knee surgery on Thur, I am not sure what exercising I will be able to do.  

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sjms71

lisajl said:


> down .6!  I am happy!  I wish it could have been more, but at least I lost something!  A friend of mine lost 4 lbs!  My sister lost 1.8 and made her 5% goal.  So happy for her!
> 
> Maybe in two weeks I will meet my goal.  With my knee surgery on Thur, I am not sure what exercising I will be able to do.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



 great attitude it does all add up!  That is awesome that you have friends and family on this journey too.  Good luck on Thursday, don't stress too much about exercising.  Maybe after a few days you can do some light weights with your arms and upper body.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Woohoo!!  1.6 pounds down yesterday, and I hit 55 pounds (well, 55.2 if you want to be specific!).  I attempted running yesterday, and realized that I have no need to run, even if like a tiger was chasing me.  It is NOT my thing!!  I am more serious about adding strength training into my routine, and I would really like to be doing sit ups every day (my mid-section is lumpy).  

My motivation for the week:
We had a lady at the meeting yesterday who hit goal.  The meetings I go to are At Work, and very small (usually 8 people at the meeting, or there abouts).  She lost...132 pounds!!!!  Amazing!!!  She has been at it for 2 years and 5 months, and she had no idea she even hit her goal!  Last week she had a gain, and needed to lose 2.8 to hit goal this week, and she had said there was no way that was going to happen, because she had been within 2 pounds of goal for the last 6 weeks.  So she stepped on the scale, and didn't even notice what the number said, just noticed that she was down, so she was happy, and our leader said "Mary, you just hit your goal!!"  It was so awesome and motivating!


----------



## robinb

I had a crappy few weeks.  My perimenopause symptoms are back and my weight loss has come to an abrupt halt.  I have skipped 3 meetings because I'm up and I keep on thinking that I would go to a Friday meeting or next week's meeting and then I skip that too. *sigh*  I promise to you and me that I will go to Friday's meeting.


----------



## cepmom

had 3 bad days...Sunday I don't know what happened but I overate(but stayed within the weekly points so I was ok with it) but Halloween night and last night?? Ugh!So much candy! I asked the girls to put it out of my sight, which they didn't and I started picking. I just got home from work and put it all in their rooms with the doors shut. I am determined to stop this today, and not let it snowball the rest of the week!



BabyTigger99 said:


> Woohoo!!  1.6 pounds down yesterday, and I hit 55 pounds (well, 55.2 if you want to be specific!).  I attempted running yesterday, and realized that I have no need to run, even if like a tiger was chasing me.  It is NOT my thing!!  I am more serious about adding strength training into my routine, and I would really like to be doing sit ups every day (my mid-section is lumpy).
> 
> My motivation for the week:
> We had a lady at the meeting yesterday who hit goal.  The meetings I go to are At Work, and very small (usually 8 people at the meeting, or there abouts).  She lost...132 pounds!!!!  Amazing!!!  She has been at it for 2 years and 5 months, and she had no idea she even hit her goal!  Last week she had a gain, and needed to lose 2.8 to hit goal this week, and she had said there was no way that was going to happen, because she had been within 2 pounds of goal for the last 6 weeks.  So she stepped on the scale, and didn't even notice what the number said, just noticed that she was down, so she was happy, and our leader said "Mary, you just hit your goal!!"  It was so awesome and motivating!


congrats!! 


robinb said:


> I had a crappy few weeks.  My perimenopause symptoms are back and my weight loss has come to an abrupt halt.  I have skipped 3 meetings because I'm up and I keep on thinking that I would go to a Friday meeting or next week's meeting and then I skip that too. *sigh*  I promise to you and me that I will go to Friday's meeting.



hang in there Robin! Perimenopause sucks


----------



## cepmom

lisajl said:


> down .6!  I am happy!  I wish it could have been more, but at least I lost something!  A friend of mine lost 4 lbs!  My sister lost 1.8 and made her 5% goal.  So happy for her!
> 
> Maybe in two weeks I will meet my goal.  With my knee surgery on Thur, I am not sure what exercising I will be able to do.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



congrats! good luck on Thursday!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I'm UP again!  Why can't I do this anymore??


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm UP again!  Why can't I do this anymore??


 I'm in the same boat.  Which one of us should paddle and which should steer?  We need to find land SOON!


----------



## NC State

What a surprise I had at the scale this week.  I lost 1.2 lbs!  I'm now at a total of 35.2 lbs with 25 lbs to go! Two weeks on oatmeal for breakfast and watching the sweets worked this week.  I even went out on Friday night to Outback but I didn't go over my points!  I only got to the gym one time so I know I got to do better next week.  Keep the positive thoughts...it really helps!



-Stephanie


----------



## sjms71

Good Morning ladies!!  Went to meeting to find out we didn't have a meeting again, but we did have a weigh in.  I was up 1lb from 2 weeks ago but still within my 2lb range so all's good.  

Jess and Robin, sorry you both are struggling a little, Jess you can still do it and robin periomenopause just stinks and screws you up so it may be out of your control.  As long as you are tracking and staying on plan that's what matters. 

Stephanie, great job on your weight loss this week  here's to the next 25!


----------



## robinb

I broke my promise.  I'm not going to a meeting tomorrow ... because I went to one today!  I was ... get this ... DOWN 1.8 lbs.  Who knew?  That's a great loss for me, even over 3 weeks as I average about 1/2 lb per week.  And the topic was very appropriate for me.  It's about not letting the number on the scale get you down or to make you think you "got away" with something.  Which is EXACTLY what happened to me.  I stood on the scale on the morning of my weigh-in for the last 2 weeks and the number was not what I wanted so I ducked the meeting hoping that it would be better "next week".  I KNOW that doesn't work so I don't know why I do it *sigh*. 

Anyway ... my leader had given people a challenge last week to keep off your home scale for the week.  I am thinking about trying it this week even though her challenge is over.  Is anyone with me?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> Anyway ... my leader had given people a challenge last week to keep off your home scale for the week.  I am thinking about trying it this week even though her challenge is over.  *Is anyone with me?*




OK..I'll give it a shot.  You may have to remind me though because I get on about 4 times a day.  

Congrats on such a great loss!


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> I broke my promise.  I'm not going to a meeting tomorrow ... because I went to one today!  I was ... get this ... DOWN 1.8 lbs.  Who knew?  That's a great loss for me, even over 3 weeks as I average about 1/2 lb per week.  And the topic was very appropriate for me.  It's about not letting the number on the scale get you down or to make you think you "got away" with something.  Which is EXACTLY what happened to me.  I stood on the scale on the morning of my weigh-in for the last 2 weeks and the number was not what I wanted so I ducked the meeting hoping that it would be better "next week".  I KNOW that doesn't work so I don't know why I do it *sigh*.
> 
> Anyway ... my leader had given people a challenge last week to keep off your home scale for the week.  I am thinking about trying it this week even though her challenge is over.  Is anyone with me?



Awesome job robin, this is the boost you needed .  Challenge excepted, I'm in , no scale for a week.


----------



## jadeblue13

It's a "snowtober miracle"........that I only gained 1 lb. this week.  

Had a wedding on Saturday-harrowing ride to the reception in the snow with tree branches falling all around us followed by an open bar  and yummy food-then no power at home for 4 days-lots of eating out.  

I'm not worried-I will be tracking this week.  The one plus side was that trick or treat was the night of the wedding so no candy in my house to tempt me.  My daughter got to go to a halloween dance so she had a lot of fun without all the junk food.


----------



## averill94

> *Anyway ... my leader had given people a challenge last week to keep off your home scale for the week.  I am thinking about trying it this week even though her challenge is over.  Is anyone with me*?



UGH- this is so hard for me too!

Congrats on all the losses and congrats to everybody still working it!

I have  not been motivated at all lately.....missed last weeks meeting and have not stopped eating candy ALL week.

Going to meeting in 1/2 hr.

Really not going to be pretty.


----------



## averill94

Face the music time..... I still did not look at my book but I was told that I am up 2.  Unfortunately that was a relief I was expecting 4-5!!!! (Well maybe the total is higher since I gained 1 3 weeks ago)


So here I am again - motivated to have a great week AND to take the no scale at home challenge.  This will be tough.


Heres for getting really honest:  about a month ago I finally found the bakery 3 towns away that makes these incedible pretzel rolls.  They are pretty small but at the time I didnt even eat a whole one because I was really tracking.  Fast forward to to a week later I went in on a Sunday afternoon to get them for dinner "Sorry sold out"
Yesterday I was there by 8:15AM- "Sorry they wont be out until 11:30" ?!?!  Really, is somebody tring to send me a message or what!

I am done with getting those pretzel rolls.


----------



## robinb

I had a rocky weekend.  We tailgated on Saturday with wings and light beer (although I rode my bike to the game and counted the AP!) on Saturday and drove to Chicago to see my mom.   I ate "out" for lunch and dinner and ate a salad for lunch and then at Panda Express for dinner.  I *just* remembered as I am writing this that I could have gone 50-50 on fried rice and the veggies for my side.   I only ate 1/2 the rice so it wasn't as bad as it could have been.  I had one of their "Wok Smart" entrees to balance out the "Golden Treasure Shrimp" which were breaded.  I didn't know until I started eating them and they were too good to not eat.  Next time I'll get 2 "Wok Smart" entrees as they are under 250 calories each.

Anyway ... I have not stepped on the scale!  It calls to me every morning, but I ignore it.  I don't know if I will have a loss since I was unable to track as well as I would like to have.

*averill94*, hang in there!  I admire that you went to the meeting even though you knew you were up.  I did not have that strength last month.


----------



## lisajl

Had my knee surgery on Thursday.  Did not make it to weigh in tonight.
Will have to wait till next week.  Weighed myself and have lost 1 lb.  That is a good thing.  I know I have lost because I can WEAR MY WEDDiNG RING  again!  
Hopefully will make it to next weeks meeting.

Lisa


----------



## pinkxray

I just rejoined WW last Tuesday and have my first weigh in today. I have done WW before online but seem to lack the motivation doing it myself. I am hoping by going to the meetings and getting weighed in will help me.

I am so nervous about trying to start WW again right before the holidays and hope sharing with others will make it easier.


----------



## lisajl

pinkxray said:


> I just rejoined WW last Tuesday and have my first weigh in today. I have done WW before online but seem to lack the motivation doing it myself. I am hoping by going to the meetings and getting weighed in will help me.
> 
> I am so nervous about trying to start WW again right before the holidays and hope sharing with others will make it easier.



I tried it online for free and it did not motivate me either.  There is something about being in a room with others trying to lose weight, just like me.
If someone loses .4, we cheer, if they lose 2.4, we cheer.  It is nice to have that support.   I did not go last night due to my knee.  I am hoping to drive over tonight and at least get weighed.  I am anxious to see if I really did lose another pound.
Good luck to you!  You can do it!!


----------



## sjms71

averill94 said:


> Face the music time..... I still did not look at my book but I was told that I am up 2.  Unfortunately that was a relief I was expecting 4-5!!!! (Well maybe the total is higher since I gained 1 3 weeks ago)
> 
> 
> So here I am again - motivated to have a great week AND to take the no scale at home challenge.  This will be tough.
> 
> 
> Heres for getting really honest:  about a month ago I finally found the bakery 3 towns away that makes these incedible pretzel rolls.  They are pretty small but at the time I didnt even eat a whole one because I was really tracking.  Fast forward to to a week later I went in on a Sunday afternoon to get them for dinner "Sorry sold out"
> Yesterday I was there by 8:15AM- "Sorry they wont be out until 11:30" ?!?!  Really, is somebody tring to send me a message or what!
> 
> I am done with getting those pretzel rolls.



 Stay motivated!



lisajl said:


> Had my knee surgery on Thursday.  Did not make it to weigh in tonight.
> Will have to wait till next week.  Weighed myself and have lost 1 lb.  That is a good thing.  I know I have lost because I can WEAR MY WEDDiNG RING  again!
> Hopefully will make it to next weeks meeting.
> 
> Lisa



Hope you're feeling ok Lisa!



pinkxray said:


> I just rejoined WW last Tuesday and have my first weigh in today. I have done WW before online but seem to lack the motivation doing it myself. I am hoping by going to the meetings and getting weighed in will help me.
> 
> I am so nervous about trying to start WW again right before the holidays and hope sharing with others will make it easier.



WELCOME!  I joined right before the holidays too.  That's how I knew I was serious this time.  Wasn't waiting until January .  Good luck!

Hope everyone is staying strong with robin's challenge not to step on the scale.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Just back from weigh in.  Down .6 pounds for this week.  It was about what I figured it would be.  Can't complain, though.  In looking back at my weight record, the last time I lost less than one pound at a weigh in was October 4th.  As of right now, I am 12 pounds from goal!!  I was hoping to make it by Christmastime, so that probably isn't going to happen, but I should be close!!  I am hoping to reach my goal by youngest DS's second birthday the end of January.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hope everyone is staying strong with robin's challenge not to step on the scale.



Ooops!  I forgot.


----------



## sjms71

Ok, it's way to quiet on here lately .  Hope everyone is having a good Wednesday.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Ok, it's way to quiet on here lately .  Hope everyone is having a good Wednesday.



OK...I'll make some noise!  

I'm down 2.2 today!!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> OK...I'll make some noise!
> 
> I'm down 2.2 today!!



Woot woot ,  awesome!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Here's something I just dont understand:

I have a carrot soup recipe.  It's 10 points+ for the batch ON PAPER.  I plugged it into the RECIPE BUILDER on e-tools this morning and it's 19 points+ so according to that, I have to charge 2 or 3 points per 1 cup serving.  Not a huge deal, I can live with that.  I was a little ticked this morning with the huge increase in points for the whole thing so just for spite, I entered the ingredients for the WW Garden Veggie Soup (0 pts+ per serving) into the Recipe Builder and discovered that this works out to 5 pts+ for the batch.  If you divide it by their 6 serving suggestion, it gives it 1 pt+ per serving NOT ZERO! 

Why do I have to add extra points to my recipe if they don't do it themselves??!!


----------



## robinb

Well, I stayed off the scale and was UP 1.2.  So much for that challenge .  On top of it, I was thinking that the meeting was at 9:30 and it was over when I got there.  So, I got weighed in, received the unhappy news, but didn't get to hear the meeting *sigh*.  The only thing I am hoping for is that last night's work out caused me to retain water weight.  My leader said last week that hard workouts can cause your muscles to retain water as they repair themselves.  I did 10 minutes on the treadmill and 30 minutes of strength training yesterday so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that was it.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Well, I stayed off the scale and was UP 1.2.  So much for that challenge .  On top of it, I was thinking that the meeting was at 9:30 and it was over when I got there.  So, I got weighed in, received the unhappy news, but didn't get to hear the meeting *sigh*.  The only thing I am hoping for is that last night's work out caused me to retain water weight.  My leader said last week that hard workouts can cause your muscles to retain water as they repair themselves.  I did 10 minutes on the treadmill and 30 minutes of strength training yesterday so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that was it.



Regardless of the results you set a goal and you achieved it so, BRAVO!   She is absolutely right about the water retention.  If you did some weight training for the first time or not in a while your muscles retain water to help repair.  Beef up your protein if you can it will help with the muscle repair.  Stay the course this coming week and I bet you will see some good results


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Here are three more dinners that I made from the Dinner Survival Cookbook.  Two are from last week and 1 is from the week before that I never got around to posting.

Sassy Chicken Thighs



 



This had a really nice sauce on it.  It was made with Thai Sweet Chili Sauce (yum!) and lots of garlic (I usually add extra garlic to everything that calls for garlic).  DS didn't like it but no big surprise there!  I even cooked his without sauce.  It was supposed to be served with pasta but I had couscous leftovers in the fridge and they did the trick!

On my plate there are 5 chicken points, 3 for the sauce and 4 for the couscous so 12 pts+ for supper that night!  Veggies of course were no points.  After I took the picture, I added some sauce on top of the couscous.


Next is the Chicken Cordon Bleu with Roasted Potatoes



 



This was really easy to make.  I butterflied the breasts open, laid a slice of Swiss cheese and a slice of black forest ham on one side, rolled it up and stuck a tooth pick in it!  It's coated in flour and paprika, browned in a frying pan in oil then simmered until done in chicken broth.  The recipe called for baby potatoes but I just cut the regular potatoes that I had into chunks and tossed them in oil and Mrs Dash.  I tried to get a close up picture of the chicken but I guess I didn't.  It doesn't look like a lot of chicken but it's about 3 oz.  Maybe it's because it's rolled up.  This was actually very good.  DS ate it but wasn't too thrilled about it.

Anyway, there are 13 points on my plate.  5 for the potato + oil, 6 for the chicken + oil + ham + cheese, and 2 for the oil on the zucchini.  Wow, 4 teaspoons of oil that night!  Don't think that's happened before!  



And last, we have the Chicken Parmesan with Penne Pasta 





This was excellent!  The chicken is done with the sauce in the oven and the mozzarella is added at the very end and cooked for about 5 more minutes to melt the cheese.  There are 11 points on the plate.  Chicken - 3pts, mozzarella cheese- 1pt, sauce - 1pt (it's homemade and there are no points in it -- the recipe builder may have another opinion on that. The point is in the Parmesan cheese that is in the sauce.), pasta - 5pts and salad - 1pt for the dressing and zero pts for the brocolli.

I hope you all enjoyed my cook book review.  I had to take the book back to the library today so this is the last entry for the moment.


----------



## NC State

No lost this week and no gain!  I'll take that, so I'm still at my 35.2 lbs weight lost.  I feel good about that because we ate out Friday night, all day Saturday and then Sunday "Thanksgiving" lunch at mama's.  I think I did great!  One highlight was on Sunday, mama asked if I had saved my 16W and 14 size clothes.  I told her I had gave them away and then she told me that I should have kept them because I'll be back in them.   Gee, thanks mama!  I now have a picture of myself when I started WW weighing 202 lbs.  I look at that picture and tell myself that I will never look like that again!

Keep the positive thoughts!

-Stephanie


----------



## disbabyndaddy

NC State said:


> No lost this week and no gain!  I'll take that, so I'm still at my 35.2 lbs weight lost.  I feel good about that because we ate out Friday night, all day Saturday and then Sunday "Thanksgiving" lunch at mama's.  I think I did great!  One highlight was on Sunday, mama asked if I had saved my 16W and 14 size clothes.  I told her I had gave them away and then she told me that I should have kept them because I'll be back in them.   Gee, thanks mama!  I now have a picture of myself when I started WW weighing 202 lbs.  I look at that picture and tell myself that I will never look like that again!
> 
> Keep the positive thoughts!
> 
> -Stephanie




Congrats on holding steady this week even with the treats!!   That's great.  I can't believe your mom said that!!  What the...??  (Like my co-worker who asked, "How does it feel to be skinny and pretty again?" Ummm, like I wasn't pretty before??)  I'm glad you have a positive attitude about it.  Have a super week!  ~ Bobbi


----------



## vickalamode

Hi everyone...I am back and for good this time!

I did WW last winter/spring and lost about 25 lbs. I got off track when I moved into a new place, and gained almost all of it back except for 1.4lbs...

The last straw was actually my trip to Disney a couple of weeks ago. I hate all of the pictures with me in them from the trip, and especially the ones from MNSSHP.

I spent hundreds of dollars and the better part of 3 months painstakingly creating a Rapunzel costume to wear to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, but when I put it on, I hated how I looked in it. I hate most of the pictures of me wearing it. The features on my face look so small, like the fat of the rest of my face is just totally overshadowing them. I am just not happy with how I looked, and I would like to take it in QUITE a few inches before I ever wear it again. 

Anyways...so I'm back. FOR REAL, this time! I think a part of my failure had to do with being cheap and canceling my WW Online subscription and "TRYING" to do it on my own. A big part of my success in the beginning was the WW iPhone app. It is worth the $20 a month even if just for use of that app!


----------



## jadeblue13

I am encouraged to hear people are coming back to WW because it means the program works.  Keep up the good work!  Don't let anyone's rude comments bring you down-I know my family is skeptical of paying to lose weight, but it seems to be working for me.  

I'm trying to justify the cost by thinking of how many fewer dr. visits and prescription copays I;ll have as I lose the weight.


Down 2lbs for a total of 11.8  I made my 5% goal! 


I'm a little worried about our trip to wdw in 16 days-but we did not get the dining plan, so I know I have the option of sharing meals and choosing apps instead of big entrees.  

Thank you for your support-it means a lot!


----------



## averill94

jadeblue13 said:


> I am encouraged to hear people are coming back to WW because it means the program works.  Keep up the good work!  Don't let anyone's rude comments bring you down-I know my family is Skeptical of paying to lose weight, but it seems to be working for me.
> I'm trying to justify the cost by thinking of how many fewer dr. visits and prescription copays I;ll have as I lose the weight.
> Down 2lbs for a total of 11.8  I made my 5% goal!
> I'm a little worried about our trip to wdw in 16 days-but we did not get the dining plan, so I know I have the option of sharing meals and choosing apps instead of big entrees.
> Thank you for your support-it means a lot!



Yeah I love hitting goals!!!!

I never thought about the money I will be saving in copays  Now that is thinking!

Weigh in is on Sunday and I have NOT been on my scale yet......not easy.


*vickalamode* - Welcome back!!!!


----------



## lisajl

jadeblue13 said:


> I am encouraged to hear people are coming back to WW because it means the program works.  Keep up the good work!  Don't let anyone's rude comments bring you down-I know my family is skeptical of paying to lose weight, but it seems to be working for me.
> 
> I'm trying to justify the cost by thinking of how many fewer dr. visits and prescription copays I;ll have as I lose the weight.
> 
> 
> Down 2lbs for a total of 11.8  I made my 5% goal!
> 
> 
> I'm a little worried about our trip to wdw in 16 days-but we did not get the dining plan, so I know I have the option of sharing meals and choosing apps instead of big entrees.
> 
> Thank you for your support-it means a lot!



Congrats on making your goal!!  I hope to have made mine this coming Monday.  missed last weeks weigh in.  Have really watched myself and caught myself starting to graze.  Then I thought, I am not hungry.  Grabbed a water and a couple grapes and off I went.  According to my scale I am down 5.6 lbs, will wait to see what the official tally is on Monday.

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## vickalamode

Today was my second day completely back OP and it feels good to be committed to WW again! 

I was on my feet doing a double at work today as a waitress. I wouldn't normally count my work walking as activity points, but today I decided to count 1 out of the 13 hours I was on my feet today as walking activity since it was really busy all day and I did much more walking than I would do in a typical day at work. Earned 5 AP. 

DBF and I have been having vacation withdrawals since we got back from WDW last week, so we decided to go to NH tomorrow, stay in a hotel, go out to dinner and go to the world's largest arcade which is there. I am a little nervous because I know I will be drinking and also going out to eat at least once (dinner and maybe breakfast). I just have to be careful about what I order. I definitely plan on using most of my weekly points for our little trip this weekend, but still nervous!


----------



## sjms71

Good morning all!

Jadeblue13,  great job last week on hitting that goal 

Vickie, welcome back girl!

Our thread is slowing down , Jess, Sandi, Robin and Toni-Ann, hope you are all still hanging in there.  


Have a great week everyone


----------



## TinkTink78

Hello!!! 

I am on week 14 of WW, and have lost 19.8 so far with 5lbs to go for 10%.

In 2009 I lost close to 80lbs, and put more then 75% back on.

My goal when I started WW again 8/9 was to lose most of my weight before my March birthday trip.... Well, here I am 53 days away from a spur of the moment trip with my SIL and godson.    Of course I will be no where near goal, I am WAY smaller then I was in August.  I posted before pics and now pics on my blog on WW.  Check it out, same screen name as Dis.

WW works for me, going to meetings works for me.  I love being part of WW.

I am hoping now that I found this board, I will be able to continue my journey with my Disney loving friends!!!  

Good luck to everyone here!!!!


----------



## lisajl

TinkTink78 said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> I am on week 14 of WW, and have lost 19.8 so far with 5lbs to go for 10%.
> 
> In 2009 I lost close to 80lbs, and put more then 75% back on.
> 
> My goal when I started WW again 8/9 was to lose most of my weight before my March birthday trip.... Well, here I am 53 days away from a spur of the moment trip with my SIL and godson.    Of course I will be no where near goal, I am WAY smaller then I was in August.  I posted before pics and now pics on my blog on WW.  Check it out, same screen name as Dis.
> 
> WW works for me, going to meetings works for me.  I love being part of WW.
> 
> I am hoping now that I found this board, I will be able to continue my journey with my Disney loving friends!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone here!!!!



AWESOME!! HI  Nice job!    Congrats on getting close to the 10%!  I will find out how far away I am tonight....have my fingers crossed.


----------



## TinkTink78

lisajl said:


> AWESOME!! HI  Nice job!    Congrats on getting close to the 10%!  I will find out how far away I am tonight....have my fingers crossed.



Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## lisajl

Holy Smokes!  I lost 4.4 lbs in the last 2 weeks!!  I am so excited!
I am 6.4 lbs away from making my 10% goal!

I am so happy I joined WW.  It is holding me accountable and I love losing my belly!

WOO HOO!!


----------



## averill94

Hi Guys!  Congrats to everybody here  I have been reading but not posting.

I am really trying to stay on plan - the next two months are so crazy and tough with all the holiday  food.

On the bright side I managed to stay oof my scale all last week.  I did lose 1.8 but I am still up overall about 2.5.

There is a gal at my meeting who has los 80 lbs since February!!!!!  I wanted to talk with her this week but she wasnt there.  Isnt that amazing?  I need to get more info fro mher since I am just struggling at the 29/30 lb for a year now....


Tink Tink 78-  So glad that you are back and with us here!  Even my husband says I can never stop going! (he means it in a good way)  I just cannot gain that weight back if I can avoid it!  Very scary....


----------



## sjms71

TinkTink78 said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> I am on week 14 of WW, and have lost 19.8 so far with 5lbs to go for 10%.
> 
> In 2009 I lost close to 80lbs, and put more then 75% back on.
> 
> My goal when I started WW again 8/9 was to lose most of my weight before my March birthday trip.... Well, here I am 53 days away from a spur of the moment trip with my SIL and godson.    Of course I will be no where near goal, I am WAY smaller then I was in August.  I posted before pics and now pics on my blog on WW.  Check it out, same screen name as Dis.
> 
> WW works for me, going to meetings works for me.  I love being part of WW.
> 
> I am hoping now that I found this board, I will be able to continue my journey with my Disney loving friends!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone here!!!!



Welcome, great job on your success so far.  Can't wait to see your pictures on our WW blog.  Always have to ask when I see a fellow Jersey girl, what part?



lisajl said:


> Holy Smokes!  I lost 4.4 lbs in the last 2 weeks!!  I am so excited!
> I am 6.4 lbs away from making my 10% goal!
> 
> I am so happy I joined WW.  It is holding me accountable and I love losing my belly!
> 
> WOO HOO!!


.  way to go, you'll hit that 10% in no time.



averill94 said:


> Hi Guys!  Congrats to everybody here  I have been reading but not posting.
> 
> I am really trying to stay on plan - the next two months are so crazy and tough with all the holiday  food.
> 
> On the bright side I managed to stay oof my scale all last week.  I did lose 1.8 but I am still up overall about 2.5.
> 
> There is a gal at my meeting who has los 80 lbs since February!!!!!  I wanted to talk with her this week but she wasnt there.  Isnt that amazing?  I need to get more info fro mher since I am just struggling at the 29/30 lb for a year now....
> 
> 
> Tink Tink 78-  So glad that you are back and with us here!  Even my husband says I can never stop going! (he means it in a good way)  I just cannot gain that weight back if I can avoid it!  Very scary....



, I hear ya about not gaining it back,  I can't ever let that happen either.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Woohoo, lots of successes this week!!  Great job everyone!!!


----------



## mlktwins

All the great WI's are awesome!!!  Keep up the good work!

I didn't post last week -- I'm not even sure I posted the week before.  I think I was up .4 a few weeks ago, then up 1 lb the next week, down 1lb last week, and up 1 lb this week.  I guess I should be thankful that I'm not just making big gains without any losing in there .  I'm stressing about getting ready for the trip and Christmas and I eat when I'm stressed! 

I am leaving for the World in 2 weeks and 1 day.  I'm upset with myself that I'm not at goal like I intended when I started in June.  I have lost 10 lbs and need 6 more to reach my 10% and probably another 10 after that to goal.  I know I can do this so I'm going to work hard for the next 2 weeks, try not to overdue at Disney for 2 weeks, and then seriously get back on track and finish this thing!

I can say that it's hard I can't get out and walk for my exercise like I did during the summer.  That is really hurting my efforts right now.  DH needs to move my treadmill from our old house to our new house and I will be good to go.

Thanks for letting me vent and listening !!

Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## pinkxray

Great job on the weight loss everyone!

It was my second weigh in today and I am down .8lbs this week but since I lost 6.6 my first weigh I expected a small loss today. I will take what I can get.

I signed up for my first 5k that will be on Thanksgiving, the Turkey Trot. I started Couch to 5k in Sept so that I could do this. I am usually awful about overindulging on Thanksgiving but this year am hoping to keep it under control and running 3.1 miles that morning is a great way to start the day.


----------



## averill94

SOrry but I need to vent too!!  

Had a great OP day yesterday until I blew it by eating oh like 5 kit kats from my DDs halloween bag.  They went down so easy and tasted so great but of course I regret it now!!!!!!

So disappointed......


Hang in there everybody


----------



## sjms71

pinkxray said:


> Great job on the weight loss everyone!
> 
> It was my second weigh in today and I am down .8lbs this week but since I lost 6.6 my first weigh I expected a small loss today. I will take what I can get.
> 
> I signed up for my first 5k that will be on Thanksgiving, the Turkey Trot. I started Couch to 5k in Sept so that I could do this. I am usually awful about overindulging on Thanksgiving but this year am hoping to keep it under control and running 3.1 miles that morning is a great way to start the day.



GREAT JOB  I have wanted to run a 5k but, well just haven't, good luck, we will virtually cheer ou on .


----------



## sjms71

mlktwins said:


> All the great WI's are awesome!!!  Keep up the good work!
> 
> I didn't post last week -- I'm not even sure I posted the week before.  I think I was up .4 a few weeks ago, then up 1 lb the next week, down 1lb last week, and up 1 lb this week.  I guess I should be thankful that I'm not just making big gains without any losing in there .  I'm stressing about getting ready for the trip and Christmas and I eat when I'm stressed!
> 
> I am leaving for the World in 2 weeks and 1 day.  I'm upset with myself that I'm not at goal like I intended when I started in June.  I have lost 10 lbs and need 6 more to reach my 10% and probably another 10 after that to goal.  I know I can do this so I'm going to work hard for the next 2 weeks, try not to overdue at Disney for 2 weeks, and then seriously get back on track and finish this thing!
> 
> I can say that it's hard I can't get out and walk for my exercise like I did during the summer.  That is really hurting my efforts right now.  DH needs to move my treadmill from our old house to our new house and I will be good to go.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent and listening !!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week!





averill94 said:


> SOrry but I need to vent too!!
> 
> Had a great OP day yesterday until I blew it by eating oh like 5 kit kats from my DDs halloween bag.  They went down so easy and tasted so great but of course I regret it now!!!!!!
> 
> So disappointed......
> 
> 
> Hang in there everybody



This is a very tough time of year, I am having a little bit of a struggle maintenancing myself.  Just hang in and try to muster through the rest of the year the best you can.

*Though no one can make a brand new start, anyone can start from now and make a brand new ending! * 

Keep goin you can do it!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Jadeblue13,  great job last week on hitting that goal
> 
> Vickie, welcome back girl!
> 
> Our thread is slowing down , Jess, Sandi, Robin and Toni-Ann, hope you are all still hanging in there.
> 
> 
> Have a great week everyone



Hey Stephanie, I'm here.  I've just been really busy with work and have had to travel a great deal, so it's been hard to follow the WW plan as well as I'd like.  I'm also HATING the time change.  I know it happens every year and I somehow dealt with it last year, but I just am not in the mood to go for a walk or run after work when it is so dark out.  I do okay on the weekends, but that leaves 5 days where I need to do better.



sjms71 said:


> This is a very tough time of year, I am having a little bit of a struggle maintenancing myself.  Just hang in and try to muster through the rest of the year the best you can.
> 
> *Though no one can make a brand new start, anyone can start from now and make a brand new ending! *
> 
> Keep goin you can do it!



Love your quote there!  I haven't done a WI in a couple of weeks because I've been traveling.  I'm here today and am going to go face the scales.  I think it won't be pretty, but I'm *starting from now*!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Hey Stephanie, I'm here.  I've just been really busy with work and have had to travel a great deal, so it's been hard to follow the WW plan as well as I'd like.  I'm also HATING the time change.  I know it happens every year and I somehow dealt with it last year, but I just am not in the mood to go for a walk or run after work when it is so dark out.  I do okay on the weekends, but that leaves 5 days where I need to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your quote there!  I haven't done a WI in a couple of weeks because I've been traveling.  I'm here today and am going to go face the scales.  I think it won't be pretty, but I'm *starting from now*!



 glad you are ok and still here.  I do not envy you ( not to sound discouraging ).  Work, traveling and having to exercise at the end of the day .....ugh.  But I know if anyone can do its you, stay strong girl, I'm always thinkin about you.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

sjms71 said:


> This is a very tough time of year, I am having a little bit of a struggle maintenancing myself.  Just hang in and try to muster through the rest of the year the best you can.
> 
> *Though no one can make a brand new start, anyone can start from now and make a brand new ending! *
> 
> Keep goin you can do it!




Thanks for the quote ~ that is GREAT!  Not just for WW but so many things in life.  Love it!

I'm still trying to find a balance with Maintenance.  Even though it has been several months, I'm still tracking (most days...I admit I've missed a few and have to go back and try to remember) and weigh myself each day to make sure I'm on track.  So far, I've been able to stay within the two-pounds-over-goal range, but this morning for the first time, I am three pounds over goal.  Not awful, but I do NOT want to let myself get out of control.

Congrats on the successes this week!!  Only three more days of work until the weekend when I can again go running in the _daylight_!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Wow did I get a shock at weigh in yesterday...down 2 pounds!!!  I never expected that big of a loss this far along in the process!!  I now officially am the weight that it says on my driver's license!!!  And, I am 10 pounds from goal...or, I should say, what I think my goal weight is going to be.

Even more amazing to me...my BMI is NORMAL!!!!  When I started my journey in May, my BMI was 34.8, which put me in the obese range.  As of yesterday, it was 24.9!!  And, a quick calculation showed that I have lost 28.5% of my starting body weight!!!

Oh, and how did I celebrate??  Ate cheesecake!!  But, I watched The Biggest Loser while I was eating it, so that balances it out, doesn't it??


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> glad you are ok and still here.  I do not envy you ( not to sound discouraging ).  Work, traveling and having to exercise at the end of the day .....ugh.  But I know if anyone can do its you, stay strong girl, I'm always thinkin about you.



Thanks.  I'm always thankful for this thread on the Disboards.  I had a gain at my WI today, but it was not unexpected.  Still playing with the last 10 pounds (well, 9, but . . .).  One would think I'd just get it done.



disbabyndaddy said:


> Thanks for the quote ~ that is GREAT!  Not just for WW but so many things in life.  Love it!
> 
> I'm still trying to find a balance with Maintenance.  Even though it has been several months, I'm still tracking (most days...I admit I've missed a few and have to go back and try to remember) and weigh myself each day to make sure I'm on track.  So far, I've been able to stay within the two-pounds-over-goal range, but this morning for the first time, I am three pounds over goal.  Not awful, but I do NOT want to let myself get out of control.
> 
> Congrats on the successes this week!!  Only three more days of work until the weekend when I can again go running in the _daylight_!



Okay, 3 pounds over goal is not out of control.  You've been doing great on maintenance.  You're going to be fine when next you WI because you are IN CONTROL!!!!  And I totally know what you mean about running in the daylight!



BabyTigger99 said:


> Wow did I get a shock at weigh in yesterday...down 2 pounds!!!  I never expected that big of a loss this far along in the process!!  I now officially am the weight that it says on my driver's license!!!  And, I am 10 pounds from goal...or, I should say, what I think my goal weight is going to be.
> 
> Even more amazing to me...my BMI is NORMAL!!!!  When I started my journey in May, my BMI was 34.8, which put me in the obese range.  As of yesterday, it was 24.9!!  And, a quick calculation showed that I have lost 28.5% of my starting body weight!!!
> 
> Oh, and how did I celebrate??  Ate cheesecake!!  But, I watched The Biggest Loser while I was eating it, so that balances it out, doesn't it??



Congrats on your loss!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Hey Everyone!  I'm glad so many of you have had great losses lately.  I'm down for the second week in a row!  2.4lbs today.  My leader asked me if I did anything different this week.  I told him, "Yes!  I followed the Program!!  

I'm spending the afternoon listening to Christmas music on the radio and making gingerbread cupcakes!  DS is home in an hour so I have to get back to it.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hey Everyone!  I'm glad so many of you have had great losses lately.  I'm down for the second week in a row!  2.4lbs today.  My leader asked me if I did anything different this week.  I told him, "Yes!  I followed the Program!!
> 
> I'm spending the afternoon listening to Christmas music on the radio and making gingerbread cupcakes!  DS is home in an hour so I have to get back to it.



Great job Jess! Christmas music......that will officially start for me a week from tomorrow as I am getting my turkey ready.  Hey Jess, wanted to ask you, I have trouble with my pie crust every year.  I know you bake a lot, maybe not pies but if you do any tips?


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> Wow did I get a shock at weigh in yesterday...down 2 pounds!!!  I never expected that big of a loss this far along in the process!!  I now officially am the weight that it says on my driver's license!!!  And, I am 10 pounds from goal...or, I should say, what I think my goal weight is going to be.
> 
> Even more amazing to me...my BMI is NORMAL!!!!  When I started my journey in May, my BMI was 34.8, which put me in the obese range.  As of yesterday, it was 24.9!!  And, a quick calculation showed that I have lost 28.5% of my starting body weight!!!
> 
> Oh, and how did I celebrate??  Ate cheesecake!!  But, I watched The Biggest Loser while I was eating it, so that balances it out, doesn't it??



 too funny.....about the cheesecake.  As for your weight loss, you must be so happy, great job!


----------



## NC State

Just returned from WI...I'm up .4 this week. What scares me is that we have an office party on Tuesday and then Thanksgiving on Thursday....I hope I can stay strong!


----------



## pinkxray

sjms71 said:


> GREAT JOB  I have wanted to run a 5k but, well just haven't, good luck, we will virtually cheer ou on .



Thanks for the virtual cheering. I will need all the help I can get to finish. 




NC State said:


> Just returned from WI...I'm up .4 this week. What scares me is that we have an office party on Tuesday and then Thanksgiving on Thursday....I hope I can stay strong!



I am terrified of all of the goodies that will be in our dept. next week. Every one always brings in stuff they have been baking and it will be torture not to try everything. 

Good Luck, stay strong! Try to bring something WW friendly like a veggie platter, fruit tray (or edible arrangement,mmmmmm) that you can eat and not feel left out.


----------



## pinkxray

We are a week away from Thanksgiving 

Just curious on what your plan of attack is? Will you skip weigh in that week, accept that you will gain or sticking with WW recipes to stay on points? 

Normally I am the type that would just totally indulge and accept the gain that needs to be lost again. Not this year. I have another 10-15lbs until goal and I am determined to get there by the end of Jan. Not more slacking off for me.

However I will enjoy myself but take a few point cutting dishes to my mom's house for dinner. 

I am going to remember that it is Thanksgiving DAY and not weekend or week. I will not partake in over eating all of the extras the day before or take any leftovers home for that weekend. 

Thanksgiving Day will be a light breakfast, light lunch so that I don't feel starving by the time dinner comes. Usually I skip breakfast and lunch and snack on chips all day until dinner

I plan on eating all of my favorites and not really counting points but I will bring a veggie platter to alternate with the crackers/cheese,a jar of fat free gravy(not a big homeade gravy fan) to lower the points of the dinner and I will bring the WW Crustless Pumpkin Pie,topped with crushed ginger snaps and fat cool whip to replace the very point heavy pumpkin pie. 

I will also be working out that morning to earn some activity points.

What are you doing this Thanksgiving?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Great job Jess! Christmas music......that will officially start for me a week from tomorrow as I am getting my turkey ready.  Hey Jess, wanted to ask you, I have trouble with my pie crust every year.  I know you bake a lot, maybe not pies but if you do any tips?



I do bake pies, Stephanie, and my pie crust tip is buy frozen!    Sorry I couldn't be more help.  Mostly everything I bake is from scratch but I've always used a frozen pie crust.  What trouble do you usually have??


----------



## Sandi

My plan of attack for Thanksgiving is to go to Canada where it will just be Thursday. DH, DD17, and I are doing our celebration without a food focus. Last year we went to Switzerland and I lost 2#.  We reserve Christmas for families, but Thanksgiving is ours. 

On the piecrust issue, Pillsbury refrigerated crusts are better than what I can do from scratch --- and much easier.


----------



## averill94

pinkxray said:


> We are a week away from Thanksgiving
> 
> Just curious on what your plan of attack is? Will you skip weigh in that week, accept that you will gain or sticking with WW recipes to stay on points?
> 
> I am going to remember that it is Thanksgiving DAY and not weekend or week. I will not partake in over eating all .
> 
> What are you doing this Thanksgiving?



I am going to remember that it is a DAY!!! Not three days.  I will stay on plan the rest of the week but will enjoy Thanksgiving, especially since my Mom is hosting.  I might make a chocolate pudding pie to bring and I will use skim plus and the fat free cool whip.  

My first leader gave us a strategy:

print up calendars for Nov and Dec and mark off the days that you know will be tough to stay OP: Chrstimas Thanksgiving, New Years and parties.  Then you can work around those days by really staying OP the rest.  It actaully worked well for me last year so I might do it again.

Kit Kats called my name again last night.....


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> My plan of attack for Thanksgiving is to go to Canada where it will just be Thursday. DH, DD17, and I are doing our celebration without a food focus. Last year we went to Switzerland and I lost 2#.  We reserve Christmas for families, but Thanksgiving is ours.
> 
> On the piecrust issue, Pillsbury refrigerated crusts are better than what I can do from scratch --- and much easier.



Have fun in Canada, Sandi!  Wave if you see me.  

I use Tenderflake frozen pie crust.  I figure why bother going to the trouble of making it myself when they've done such a great job!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

It's 10:08 and I'm finally sitting down to eat breakfast.  I made an omelette this morning.  I took a picture of it to post later.  I've decided to give myself a challenge:  I'm going to use a different cookbook each week from my own stock pile of cookbooks and make two or three meals from each one every week.  This week I'm using my Loony Spoons cookbook and my omelette recipe was from there.  Tonight it's unrolled cabbage rolls.  I've never made cabbage rolls before so we'll see how that goes.  I'll give you my reviews next week.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

I like that: Thanksgiving is a DAY.  This is my first holiday season on WW, so fingers crossed.

Our family will gather at my folks' house, and my mom is an excellent "homestyle cooking" cook!  There is no way I can _not_ enjoy what she fixes, but I'm not going to go overboard.  But I plan on not going back for seconds as I would have in the past, eat slowly and take time to enjoy what I'm eating (since I won't be re-filling my plate...what's there is all I'm getting) instead of scarfing it down like I haven't had a meal in four days.

Since joining WW in January, I've taken my digital food scale home a number of times, especially in the beginning.  I may do that on Thanksgiving too, just so I can monitor exactly how much I have and not guessing (incorrectly) when I sit down to track the meal afterwards.  I know I'll go over for the day, but at least it will be correct points-wise.

Then, on Friday and the rest of the weekend, my DH and I will DECORATE for Christmas!!!  It's one of our favorite "activities" of the year!!  I'm hoping to be so busy, jolly listening to Christmas music & happy seeing all my decorations come alive again that I won't be heading to the kitchen or sitting around on the extra days off watching TV & snacking.

Happy Friday all ~ here's to a GREAT weekend of smart choices!!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I do bake pies, Stephanie, and my pie crust tip is buy frozen!    Sorry I couldn't be more help.  Mostly everything I bake is from scratch but I've always used a frozen pie crust.  What trouble do you usually have??





Sandi said:


> My plan of attack for Thanksgiving is to go to Canada where it will just be Thursday. DH, DD17, and I are doing our celebration without a food focus. Last year we went to Switzerland and I lost 2#.  We reserve Christmas for families, but Thanksgiving is ours.
> 
> On the piecrust issue, Pillsbury refrigerated crusts are better than what I can do from scratch --- and much easier.



My pie crust always falls apart.  I always buy a frozen one as a "backup".  I should just give it up and use a frozen one but, dang it I am determined to make a perfect pie crust from scratch.  I am going to try a different recipe with butter no crisco so, we will see.  My plan of attack for Thanksgiving will be IT'S A HOLIDAY NOT A HOLI-WEEK!. It will just be DH, DD,DS and me, no other family.  So not any pre meal snacky things.  Hope everyone has a great weekend.

*"Every morning you wake up, is another chance to GET IT RIGHT" *


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Happy Weekend! 

Here is a picture of something that I made last week from the author of the Dinner Survival cookbook.  Its a dish that I saw her make on her cooking show.  Here's the link if you would like to make it yourself.  http://www.foodnetwork.ca/recipes/Poultry/recipe.html?dishid=7304

*Thai Chicken Chicken Salad with Noodles*








This was the second time I made it.  The chicken is marinated overnight and is nice and juicy.  I took the picture before I sprinkled it with cilantro and mint leaves (I didn't use the peanuts -- extra points!) and it looked even better then.  It was 15 points for everything you see on my plate.  It's a lot of points but then again, it was a lot of food!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Remember the gingerbread that I said I was making on Wednesday last week?  Well, here's why I made it.  








I wanted to make a mini gingerbread cupcake (based on my obsession with Disney's Butter Finger cupcake at Starring Roles Cafe at DHS).  I made them in my mini cupcake pan and put buttercream icing on them, dipped them in melted chocolate chips and rolled them in crushed gingerbread candy canes.

DH and DS liked them but I didn't.  The cake was too light and airy for this and they just didn't taste right to me.  I gave one to a friend but I havent heard what she thought of them.

Anyway, just thought you'd like to see them.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

...And now for a report on some recipes I've made so far from my Loony Spoons cookbook...

This was breakfast yesterday morning.












Man, was this ever good!  One egg + 1 egg white, garlic, onions, red pepper, zucchini, ham and mozzarella cheese.  It was filling, too!  The cheese didn't get melted enough but that's not the fault of the recipe. If (when!) I make it again, I'll just put some of the cheese on the bottom.  Anyway, with my pear and yogurt, yesterday's breakfast was 6 points!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Here is my first attempt at cabbage rolls.






They're actually called unrolled cabbage rolls because the meat/rice mixture is cooked between two layers of cabbage.  This was sooooo good!  If I had had 9 extra points left in my day, I would have had seconds!  It's made with ground turkey instead of ground beef.  I forgot to take a picture of it while it was on my plate so this is what was left in the pan.  DS, no big surprise, wouldn't eat it.  It was 9 points for 1 quarter of the pan.  I made it in a 9 X 9 pan so a 1/4 serving was huge and enough for the whole meal.  I didn't serve it with anything else.  I'll definitely be making this again!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I made these pancakes for breakfast this morning.  I got 16 out of the batch and used my 1/4 cup measuring cup to make them.  They're technically not from the Looney Spoons cookbook but they are from the show Eat Shrink and be Merry that the authors of the cookbook have on the Food Network.

Banana Blueberry Pancakes!









I love these pancakes!  I usually have them in the freezer.  I've topped them with yogurt and a mashed banana.  They're 2pts each or 2 pancakes for 5 pts.  The yogurt adds another point so breakfast this morning was 6 points.


----------



## sjms71

As always , everything looks amazing.  Great job, I have an omelet that looks like that several days a week, just love them and so filling.  As, for the cupcake despite how it may have tasted it looked delicious and I am not crazy about gingerbread either.


----------



## NC State

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Remember the gingerbread that I said I was making on Wednesday last week?  Well, here's why I made it.
> I wanted to make a mini gingerbread cupcake (based on my obsession with Disney's Butter Finger cupcake at Starring Roles Cafe at DHS).  I made them in my mini cupcake pan and put buttercream icing on them, dipped them in melted chocolate chips and rolled them in crushed gingerbread candy canes.
> 
> DH and DS liked them but I didn't.  The cake was too light and airy for this and they just didn't taste right to me.  I gave one to a friend but I havent heard what she thought of them.
> 
> Anyway, just thought you'd like to see them.



They look like my "spice" muffins.  I fix one box of Spice Cake Mix and one can of pumkin along with a few drops of water if needed.  I think one muffin comes out to three points.


----------



## Sandi

All those foods looked amazing Jessie.  I think I'm with your son on the cabbage unrolls though!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> All those foods looked amazing Jessie.  I think I'm with your son on the cabbage unrolls though!



Oh come on!  Just ONE bite!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> This is a very tough time of year, I am having a little bit of a struggle maintenaning myself.  Just hang in and try to muster through the rest of the year the best you can.





So tell us about it Stephanie.  Maybe we can help.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

It's quiet here today.  Is everyone busy getting things ready for Thanksgiving??


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So tell us about it Stephanie.  Maybe we can help.



I think mine is stress, son still not sleeping in his room, pediatrician wants us to take him to a counselor.  Not sure if that will help, actually don't think it will but will give it a try. But that is nothing, I have a bratty, hormonal 13 year old daughter that has just been impossible the last few weeks.  Next week is my kids last week of school until January and we have nothing planned .  My problem is BLT's I just pick, pick, pick and it's too easy to say, I don't have to weigh in this week.  So, I think I am going to weigh in weekly no matter what.  


As for getting ready for Thanksgiving, Yes, been busy cleaning, finished my shopping this morning.  Debating whether I want to put my wreaths on my windows.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Oh man, I have THREE Thanksgivings this week!!  First one is today, food day at work.  Thankfully, it will be AFTER my weigh in at 11:30!  Then, going to my sister in law's house on Thanksgiving Day, and having Thanksgiving with my parents on Saturday.  On the bright side, they are all small celebrations, so I don't think there will be mounds and mounds of food (hopefully!).  I worked out last night, but I am terribly sore today!  I would like to go to Zumba tonight, but I have a feeling I am only going to be able to handle walking on the treadmill.  And, power shopping on Friday should hopefully burn some calories!!


----------



## sjms71

Hello everyone, I am sure everyone is very busy and will be the next few days,  I know I will.  I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday and safe travels.  I know Food holidays are not our favorite on the WW plan but, although we "may" not lose weight this week we can all be successful.  We should all make a goal to get through the weekend, it could be as simple as going for a short walk on Thanksgivng or even waiting 10 minutes or so before we grab a second helping of stuffing.  All it takes are little changes to be successful, we can do it.  Remember it's a HOLIDAY not a HOLI-WEEK or MONTH


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Hello everyone, I am sure everyone is very busy and will be the next few days,  I know I will.  I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday and safe travels.  I know Food holidays are not our favorite on the WW plan but, although we "may" not lose weight this week we can all be successful.  We should all make a goal to get through the weekend, it could be as simple as going for a short walk on Thanksgivng or even waiting 10 minutes or so before we grab a second helping of stuffing.  All it takes are little changes to be successful, we can do it.  Remember it's a HOLIDAY not a HOLI-WEEK or MONTH



Good advice Stephanie.  You're an inspiration.

Happy Thanksgiving to all our US WWs and Happy Thursday to you Canadians!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all our US WWs and Happy Thursday to you Canadians!




I thought this was Wednesday!


----------



## robinb

Hi guys.  I went to my weigh in last week (on Friday because I missed my meeting on Monday) and had no weight change.  I was expecting a little bit more.  I made it over two weeks not stepping on a scale but it didn't help.  I didn't track more or better and I gained weight the first week and stayed the same the second.  Feh.  I think I need the ongoing feedback that my home scale gives me.  I'm going to my meeting today in about an hour.  

I really hate the Thanksgiving Meal obsession meeting (last week's).  It's one day.  eat what you want, use your weekly extras and MOVE ON.  Make it Thanksgiving Day and not Thanksgiving Week and you'll be fine.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> I really hate the Thanksgiving Meal obsession meeting (last week's).  It's one day.  eat what you want, use your weekly extras and MOVE ON.  Make it Thanksgiving Day and not Thanksgiving Week and you'll be fine.



AMEN! 

Sorry no change for you, so you tried something different and it didn't work for you, if getting on the scale everyday works than that is what you need to do!


----------



## Sandi

A few things for which I am thankful:

1.  This thread. You guys keep me going. And when I fall down, you help pick me up. 

2.  My clothes from last Thanksgiving do not fit. They are 3 sizes too big. I know I'm not done with my weight loss journey (and it is taking sooooo long), but I am way ahead of where I was last year at this time. 

3.  My health. With the weight loss and healthier eating, I haven't had colds, etc., my blood pressure is better, and I just feel better. 

4.  I can run 5 miles in one outing. 

5.  My family -- especially DH and DD -- who always support me and have willingly tried several new "healthy" meals. 

So, for what are you thankful?

P.S. To Jessie, happy Wednesday!


----------



## NC State

I had my office party yesterday and I enjoyed it....very much.  I was so close not going to WI tonight but my husband went with me and I'm glad....I lost .2 this week!  I'm sure I'll see my Thanksgiving meal(s) next week on the scale...Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## lisajl

Sandi said:


> A few things for which I am thankful:
> 
> 1.  This thread. You guys keep me going. And when I fall down, you help pick me up.
> 
> 2.  My clothes from last Thanksgiving do not fit. They are 3 sizes too big. I know I'm not done with my weight loss journey (and it is taking sooooo long), but I am way ahead of where I was last year at this time.
> 
> 3.  My health. With the weight loss and healthier eating, I haven't had colds, etc., my blood pressure is better, and I just feel better.
> 
> 4.  I can run 5 miles in one outing.
> 
> 5.  My family -- especially DH and DD -- who always support me and have willingly tried several new "healthy" meals.
> 
> So, for what are you thankful?
> 
> P.S. To Jessie, happy Wednesday!




WOW! Congrats to you for all the weight loss!  That is amazing.
Well, I am thankful that I am 3 weeks post knee surgery.
Thankful that even though I gained 4 lbs last week, I did not gain 4.4 lbs, which was my weight loss the week before.
Thankful that I have a loving husband and kids that help me with this journey.
Oh, and thankful for all of you to keep me in line!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Newcomer here to join in the fun! 

I track on my own on the regular points plan because I didn't like the switch to PointsPlus...is that going to be a problem?  I lost 55 while doing WW then tried to switch to PointsPlus when it changed over and found it too challenging so I gave up...and I gained back 35 of the 55 I had lost.

I love, love, love the old plan but just could not seem to change over to the new plan.  I don't know why but after nearly a year of struggling with it, I decided to continue with the Points plan on my own...I still have all my old literature but because I'm doing the old plan, I have to do it on my own.

I'm not knocking the new plan, I just couldn't seem to make the switch...I don't know why!

I'm not going to lie to you, the last year has been hell....fast forward to last Monday when I finally got it together and started tracking once again on the old plan.  It's such a relief to be losing weight again.  

My goal from Monday's weigh in is to lose 75 pounds.  (I'm down 25 from my original starting weight...I've lost 5 since I've been back on track.  Whoot!   )

I'm a stay at home mom (obviously) and a Canadian (I'm in B.C.) and I'm about to turn 36.  I've been overweight for 14 years, and obese for about 12.  I'm determined to change that.  If possible, I'd like to get back to what I weighed when I was 19 but 75 pounds from now I'll be 21 again (well in dress size anyway!!) and I might not care about that last 15...I'll see when I get there.  I'm going to lose the 75 and then make that call once I get there.

Thanks for listening and I'll be sure to check in often...I need all the support I can get!


----------



## averill94

stayhomemom77 said:


> Newcomer here to join in the fun!
> 
> I track on my own on the regular points plan because I didn't like the switch to PointsPlus...is that going to be a problem?  I lost 55 while doing WW then tried to switch to PointsPlus when it changed over and found it too challenging so I gave up...and I gained back 35 of the 55 I had lost.
> 
> I love, love, love the old plan but just could not seem to change over to the new plan.  I don't know why but after nearly a year of struggling with it, I decided to continue with the Points plan on my own...I still have all my old literature but because I'm doing the old plan, I have to do it on my own.
> 
> I'm not knocking the new plan, I just couldn't seem to make the switch...I don't know why!
> 
> I'm not going to lie to you, the last year has been hell....fast forward to last Monday when I finally got it together and started tracking once again on the old plan.  It's such a relief to be losing weight again.
> 
> My goal from Monday's weigh in is to lose 75 pounds.  (I'm down 25 from my original starting weight...I've lost 5 since I've been back on track.  Whoot!   )
> 
> I'm a stay at home mom (obviously) and a Canadian (I'm in B.C.) and I'm about to turn 36.  I've been overweight for 14 years, and obese for about 12.  I'm determined to change that.  If possible, I'd like to get back to what I weighed when I was 19 but 75 pounds from now I'll be 21 again (well in dress size anyway!!) and I might not care about that last 15...I'll see when I get there.  I'm going to lose the 75 and then make that call once I get there.
> 
> Thanks for listening and I'll be sure to check in often...I need all the support I can get!



Welcome!!!!  I know plenty of members that went back to the old plan!  If it works keep at it.
YOu are off to a great start.


HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all


----------



## averill94

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Here is my first attempt at cabbage rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're actually called unrolled cabbage rolls because the meat/rice mixture is cooked between two layers of cabbage.  This was sooooo good!  If I had had 9 extra points left in my day, I would have had seconds!  It's made with ground turkey instead of ground beef.  I forgot to take a picture of it while it was on my plate so this is what was left in the pan.  DS, no big surprise, wouldn't eat it.  It was 9 points for 1 quarter of the pan.  I made it in a 9 X 9 pan so a 1/4 serving was huge and enough for the whole meal.  I didn't serve it with anything else.  I'll definitely be making this again!



This looks really yummy!!! They have one in my WW cookbook- I will have to try it!


----------



## sjms71

stayhomemom77 said:


> Newcomer here to join in the fun!
> 
> I track on my own on the regular points plan because I didn't like the switch to PointsPlus...is that going to be a problem?  I lost 55 while doing WW then tried to switch to PointsPlus when it changed over and found it too challenging so I gave up...and I gained back 35 of the 55 I had lost.
> 
> I love, love, love the old plan but just could not seem to change over to the new plan.  I don't know why but after nearly a year of struggling with it, I decided to continue with the Points plan on my own...I still have all my old literature but because I'm doing the old plan, I have to do it on my own.
> 
> I'm not knocking the new plan, I just couldn't seem to make the switch...I don't know why!
> 
> I'm not going to lie to you, the last year has been hell....fast forward to last Monday when I finally got it together and started tracking once again on the old plan.  It's such a relief to be losing weight again.
> 
> My goal from Monday's weigh in is to lose 75 pounds.  (I'm down 25 from my original starting weight...I've lost 5 since I've been back on track.  Whoot!   )
> 
> I'm a stay at home mom (obviously) and a Canadian (I'm in B.C.) and I'm about to turn 36.  I've been overweight for 14 years, and obese for about 12.  I'm determined to change that.  If possible, I'd like to get back to what I weighed when I was 19 but 75 pounds from now I'll be 21 again (well in dress size anyway!!) and I might not care about that last 15...I'll see when I get there.  I'm going to lose the 75 and then make that call once I get there.
> 
> Thanks for listening and I'll be sure to check in often...I need all the support I can get!



Welcome   hey if the old program works it's still a healthy lifestyle,  you'll love our thread we are a great bunch if I do say so myself .


Happy Thursday to you and our other Canadian friend Jessie .

Happy Thanksgiving to all our USA friends!

Been slaving in the kitchen since early this morning, my goal is to get my water in for the day and go for a walk 40oz down already.  About to watch our thanksgiving day movie Elf, " we elves try to stick to the four main food groups, candy, candy canes, candy corn and syrup."  love that movie


----------



## robinb

I had a "latte" weigh in!  I lost 2.2 lbs from Friday to Wednesday .  I'm heading to Chicago for Thanksgiving with my family.  We're staying downtown so we'll be shopping in the Loop tomorrow.  We don't really have anything that we need to buy since I send Harry & David gift baskets to most people (and I already ordered them) and I buy for my mom and my sister's kids.  We're seeing them today so their gifts and packed in the car.  I have everything I need for my DD but need to figure out something for my DH.


----------



## stayhomemom77

Thanks guys, for the kind words of welcome.  

I'm relieved that there are others have reverted back to the old plan.  I was really hard on myself because my troubles with it were all mental and it took forever for me to "give myself permission" to go back to the old plan because it essentially meant giving up Weight Watchers.  I think I miss the support of others the most, which is why I'm so glad I found this thread!

I'm much happier now that I'm back to doing the Points plan and as was stated it's still a healthy, effective way to lose weight.

I read about 10 pages back and I know there's a "don't weigh yourself in between official weigh ins" challenge going on but I weighed myself this morning  and somehow managed to lose 1.5 pounds overnight!  Whoot!  

Just needed to brag a little but I'll wait to do an official weigh in on my regular day, Monday morning.

Happy Thanksgiving to all who are celebrating...sending you lots of good vibes and mental willpower so you can enjoy the holidays guilt free!


----------



## jadeblue13

Hi everyone!  Welcome to the new people-keep up the great work!

I am leaving for Disney tomorrow We actually got packed yesterday so no huge stress for me today-it's much nicer now that the kids are older and able to help.

I had a .6 loss last Thursday and .6 on Tuesday (after early Thanksgiving at moms-go figure) Total loss 13.2 lbs.

I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving!  I am thankful for your support.


----------



## Sandi

jadeblue13 said:


> Hi everyone!  Welcome to the new people-keep up the great work!
> 
> I am leaving for Disney tomorrow We actually got packed yesterday so no huge stress for me today-it's much nicer now that the kids are older and able to help.
> 
> I had a .6 loss last Thursday and .6 on Tuesday (after early Thanksgiving at moms-go figure) Total loss 13.2 lbs.
> 
> I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving!  I am thankful for your support.



Have a wonderful WDW trip. Good work, too!  Check in with us while you're at Disney, if you can.


----------



## stayhomemom77

Have a great trip!  Will you be posting a pic or two when you get back?

Safe travels!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

stayhomemom77 said:


> Newcomer here to join in the fun!
> 
> I track on my own on the regular points plan because I didn't like the switch to PointsPlus...is that going to be a problem?  I lost 55 while doing WW then tried to switch to PointsPlus when it changed over and found it too challenging so I gave up...and I gained back 35 of the 55 I had lost.
> 
> I love, love, love the old plan but just could not seem to change over to the new plan.  I don't know why but after nearly a year of struggling with it, I decided to continue with the Points plan on my own...I still have all my old literature but because I'm doing the old plan, I have to do it on my own.
> 
> I'm not knocking the new plan, I just couldn't seem to make the switch...I don't know why!
> 
> I'm not going to lie to you, the last year has been hell....fast forward to last Monday when I finally got it together and started tracking once again on the old plan.  It's such a relief to be losing weight again.
> 
> My goal from Monday's weigh in is to lose 75 pounds.  (I'm down 25 from my original starting weight...I've lost 5 since I've been back on track.  Whoot!   )
> 
> I'm a stay at home mom (obviously) and a Canadian (I'm in B.C.) and I'm about to turn 36.  I've been overweight for 14 years, and obese for about 12.  I'm determined to change that.  If possible, I'd like to get back to what I weighed when I was 19 but 75 pounds from now I'll be 21 again (well in dress size anyway!!) and I might not care about that last 15...I'll see when I get there.  I'm going to lose the 75 and then make that call once I get there.
> 
> Thanks for listening and I'll be sure to check in often...I need all the support I can get!



Hi and Welcome!  It's nice to see another Canadian here.  Are you originally from Windsor?  All the best on your weight loss journey!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

jadeblue13 said:


> Hi everyone!  Welcome to the new people-keep up the great work!
> 
> I am leaving for Disney tomorrow We actually got packed yesterday so no huge stress for me today-it's much nicer now that the kids are older and able to help.
> 
> I had a .6 loss last Thursday and .6 on Tuesday (after early Thanksgiving at moms-go figure) Total loss 13.2 lbs.
> 
> I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving!  I am thankful for your support.



Congrats on your losses and enjoy trip to Disney!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I think mine is stress, son still not sleeping in his room, pediatrician wants us to take him to a counselor.  Not sure if that will help, actually don't think it will but will give it a try. But that is nothing, I have a bratty, hormonal 13 year old daughter that has just been impossible the last few weeks.  Next week is my kids last week of school until January and we have nothing planned .  My problem is BLT's I just pick, pick, pick and it's too easy to say, I don't have to weigh in this week.  So, I think I am going to weigh in weekly no matter what.
> 
> 
> As for getting ready for Thanksgiving, Yes, been busy cleaning, finished my shopping this morning.  Debating whether I want to put my wreaths on my windows.



Oh, Steph, I wish I could help!    It sounds like counseling may be a good idea for him.  Something must be going on.  I hope Sara settles down over the school break.  It sounds like you have a lot to stress about.

I can't help with any of that but I may be able to help with your BLT's.  Maybe you need a visual on them to show yourself what you're actually putting into your mouth and not counting.  So...here's what I'm going to suggest:  commit for at least one day to putting everything you're about to put into your mouth into a container instead.  Actually seeing how much you're eating without counting my scare you out of the habit!  

Your weekly weigh in is a must as well.  I didn't realize you weren't doing that.  Were you able to weigh in anywhere this week?


----------



## stayhomemom77

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hi and Welcome!  It's nice to see another Canadian here.  Are you originally from Windsor?  All the best on your weight loss journey!



Thanks so much!

As a matter of fact, we were in Windsor until the end of August whereupon we moved to B.C.

I lived there for 15 years and although I moved several times as a kid, we never left the province so this is a big change.  We love it here though.

Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

stayhomemom77 said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> As a matter of fact, we were in Windsor until the end of August whereupon we moved to B.C.
> 
> I lived there for 15 years and although I moved several times as a kid, we never left the province so this is a big change.  We love it here though.
> 
> Whereabouts are you located?



I don't like to put my exact whereabouts online but we live in southern Ontario.  I'm originally from the Maritimes but moved up here to go to school and just stayed.  I've visited BC once but that was when I was a teenager.  I hardly remember that anymore.  I'm a stay at home mom of a 10 year old boy.


----------



## sjms71

jadeblue13 said:


> Hi everyone!  Welcome to the new people-keep up the great work!
> 
> I am leaving for Disney tomorrow We actually got packed yesterday so no huge stress for me today-it's much nicer now that the kids are older and able to help.
> 
> I had a .6 loss last Thursday and .6 on Tuesday (after early Thanksgiving at moms-go figure) Total loss 13.2 lbs.
> 
> I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving!  I am thankful for your support.



Great job on your losses.  Have fun at Disney, one of my best friends just got back yesterday.  This was her second trip with her girls, she had a personal text tour guide all week .   Every once and a while she would comment......are you sure we should ........ Then the next text would be, omg you were right.  Come on its Disney, I probably been there over 30 times in the last 15 years , like Sandi said, check in with us if you can.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Oh, Steph, I wish I could help!    It sounds like counseling may be a good idea for him.  Something must be going on.  I hope Sara settles down over the school break.  It sounds like you have a lot to stress about.
> 
> I can't help with any of that but I may be able to help with your BLT's.  Maybe you need a visual on them to show yourself what you're actually putting into your mouth and not counting.  So...here's what I'm going to suggest:  commit for at least one day to putting everything you're about to put into your mouth into a container instead.  Actually seeing how much you're eating without counting my scare you out of the habit!
> 
> Your weekly weigh in is a must as well.  I didn't realize you weren't doing that.  Were you able to weigh in anywhere this week?


 
Thanks Jessie,  I really like the idea of putting all my BLT's in a container.  That would be very scary, but I'm going to do it.  As for weighing in, I've been going to my weekly meeting but don't always weigh in.  I did most of last month but weighed in first Thursday of November, last week I went but to find out unexpectedly no meeting and no meeting this week.  I didn't go to any other location either.  But I really need to find a meeting if I can't weigh in.


----------



## mlktwins

Hi all!  I hope everyone made it through the Thanksgiving feast without too much problem !  I did not WI this past Tuesday as I had to take the boys to the dentist.  I may have lost a tiny bit or I may be holding steady.  I don't think I've gained.  I'll WI on Tuesday and then I will miss 2 WI's because I'll be at DW.  I am a disappointed in myself that I am not at goal before my trip when I so badly wanted to be.  It was very doable, but I just didn't dig down deep enough to find the willpower.  I'll take the 10 or 11 lbs I've lost though and will work hard to get to goal when I return.  I'm not giving up.  I think I have about 15 more lbs to go and I'll be at a nice healthy weight.  I'll have to see once I get there.  The last time I did WW my goal weight was 130 and I looked really good (not skinny, but healthy).  I'm 12 years older this time around so probably 130 will not be the best for me.  I'm shooting for 135, but will re-evaluate at 140.  

I will have not have a need to come to DISboards so much when I return from my trip (we won't be going back for 4 or 5 years when the boys get older), but would love to continue to come join you guys.  Hopefully when I'm not stressing about preparing for this trip and Christmas all at the same time, I'll have time to contribute more .


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Well......Thanksgiving weekend is over, and I need to admit in "public" that I didn't do as well as I'd have liked.  Actually Thanksgiving day was ok (not overboard but plenty full), but I made the mistake of bringing leftovers home from my folks' house.  I made turkey & noodles on Friday night (which were delicious, though I'm certain way more points than I should have had) and the mashed potatoes & dressing for lunch today.  There are still some left, and where I normally would feel bad about dumping good food, I think I'm going to have to.

I've started rehearal for A CHRISTMAS CAROL, and luckily, will be in the theatre most of tomorrow, which means no snacking except what I bring with me.  That's a good thing!

I hope everyone had a lovely Thanksgiving with your families & friends ~ here's to a GREAT week ahead!!


----------



## averill94

The weekend is finally over gang!  I personally was terrrible, IMHO!  

I did weigh in yesterday (didnt look!) but left because my leader was out but the lady that weighed me said to "make it my business to stay for next weeks meeting because they are starting a new program"!!!

Anybody else hear this?

Have a great day all!


----------



## cepmom

averill94 said:


> The weekend is finally over gang!  I personally was terrrible, IMHO!
> 
> I did weigh in yesterday (didnt look!) but left because my leader was out but the lady that weighed me said to "make it my business to stay for next weeks meeting because they are starting a new program"!!!
> 
> Anybody else hear this?
> 
> Have a great day all!



I might know a little about it lol. Stick around for next weeks meeting; some interesting changes coming your way! Lifetimers too....


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

averill94 said:


> The weekend is finally over gang!  I personally was terrrible, IMHO!
> 
> I did weigh in yesterday (didnt look!) but left because my leader was out but the lady that weighed me said to "make it my business to stay for next weeks meeting because they are starting a new program"!!!
> 
> Anybody else hear this?
> 
> Have a great day all!



I might know a thing or two about it too...  It's more like a few tweaks have been made to PointsPlus rather than actually changing the program.  Make sure you get to your meetings next week and adjust your schedule to be able to stay a few minutes longer at the end.  There's some good stuff comin'!


----------



## mlktwins

Next week's meeting meaning this week or next week (1st full week of Dec)?  I'm going tomorrow, but am missing the next 2 weeks.  I can't be sad because I'll be at the most magical place on earth, but I sure hope they talk about it at tomorrow's meeting.


----------



## cepmom

mlktwins said:


> Next week's meeting meaning this week or next week (1st full week of Dec)?  I'm going tomorrow, but am missing the next 2 weeks.  I can't be sad because I'll be at the most magical place on earth, but I sure hope they talk about it at tomorrow's meeting.



It's the week of 12/4, not this week but don't worry about missing the meeting; you can catch up on it on e-tools and also when you return to your meetings after your trip!


----------



## cepmom

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I might know a thing or two about it too...  It's more like a few tweaks have been made to PointsPlus rather than actually changing the program.  Make sure you get to your meetings next week and adjust your schedule to be able to stay a few minutes longer at the end.  There's some good stuff comin'!



Hey Jess! Didn't know if you guys were also launching next week( weren't you behind the US launch of points plus last year??) Yes, just some minor tweaking of PP. I think most members will be pleased!!
anyway, I hope things aren't too crazy for you next week. I'm in the center now trying to get prepped!


----------



## pinkxray

Tomorrow is my weigh in day and it is going to be BAD!!! Our fridge died Wed. morning and it has been pretty much 5 days of eating out plus Thanksgiving. I weighed myself today and I am up 4lbs since last Tues We finally got our new fridge yesterday and I know I will drop the 4lbs since it is really just water weight from all the sodium but I just don't want to hear the receptionist say "Up 4lbs, wow what did you do differently?"

I was thinking of skipping but I know I will go totally off track if I do. 

I will go to WI and face the scale.


----------



## Sandi

Put me with the group that struggled this weekend.  Thursday and Friday were fine, it was Saturday and Sunday that put me into a death spiral.  We were in Toronto Thursday - Saturday; lots of walking, sight seeing, shopping, etc.  Food was sort of minor, but I made up for that late Saturday and all day yesterday.

I'm going to go "face the scales" on Wednesday, too.  I'm glad that WW is shaking things up a bit since it will make the meetings more important in that I'll be learning something new.  Intellectually, I understand weight loss; it's the practice that's a challenge!  Anyway, our receptionists are very discrete and nice.  They would never announce a gain and I sure hope Pinkxray's are the same.  They've been where we are!

Good luck to all this week!


----------



## sjms71

Crash and burn for me too, I've been on an eatathon since Thursday and haven't done one ounce of exercise since then too .  However, today I got up feeling like crud so been good so far.  Now my good friend who is a lifetimer (she does not work for WW) asked me if me a few months ago if I heard the program is changing.  I said you must have heard wrong . Ok, I know you all can't reveal anything but can you tell me, is it being rolled out this week or next?


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Crash and burn for me too, I've been on an eatathon since Thursday and haven't done one ounce of exercise since then too .  However, today I got up feeling like crud so been good so far.  Now my good friend who is a lifetimer (she does not work for WW) asked me if me a few months ago if I heard the program is changing.  I said you must have heard wrong . Ok, I know you all can't reveal anything but can you tell me, is it being rolled out this week or next?



Stephanie,

While I'm not a WW insider like Jessie and others, the e-mail I got announcing "PointsPlus 2012" said that it would be introduced on December 4.  So, that's next week for me.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Stephanie,
> 
> While I'm not a WW insider like Jessie and others, the e-mail I got announcing "PointsPlus 2012" said that it would be introduced on December 4.  So, that's next week for me.



Thanks Sandi, I never get any emails am I suppose too?  My old leader use to send a weekly newsletter but just to her meeting times.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Thanks Sandi, I never get any emails am I suppose too?  My old leader use to send a weekly newsletter but just to her meeting times.



I get WW corporate e-mails with some frequency.  There is one every Monday (or maybe Sunday night) that sort of sets the theme for the week.  I am an on-line subscriber, so I think I might have signed up for a weekly newsletter with that.  I think you're an on-line person, too, so that should be an option for you.

Some newsletters are just at PITA, but I actually like the WW ones.  The link to the on-line announcement is here:  http://epidm.edgesuite.net/WW/US/Promo/318175/20111128_US_PP2_Teaser_ET.html


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cepmom said:


> Hey Jess! Didn't know if you guys were also launching next week( weren't you behind the US launch of points plus last year??) Yes, just some minor tweaking of PP. I think most members will be pleased!!
> anyway, I hope things aren't too crazy for you next week. I'm in the center now trying to get prepped!



Our launch is Dec 4th as well.  I'll be getting things ready on Thursday night at my Traveller location.  The center hourly staff will take care of things for my Tuesday night meeting there.  I'm looking forward to next week!


----------



## stayhomemom77

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I don't like to put my exact whereabouts online but we live in southern Ontario.  I'm originally from the Maritimes but moved up here to go to school and just stayed.  I've visited BC once but that was when I was a teenager.  I hardly remember that anymore.  I'm a stay at home mom of a 10 year old boy.



Okay, so we likely know the same areas.  I've lived in Chatham, Windsor and Sarnia and traveled extensively all through Southwestern Ontario.

I'm mom to an 8 year old girl and a 6 year old boy.

I'd never been to B.C. until we arrived in August.  It's great!  My husband's contract will have us here until the end of April 2013 and then...we don't know what yet!

I haven't visited the Maritimes yet but it's on my To Do list...or To Visit list.


----------



## stayhomemom77

Alright...what are BLT's.  I'm guessing not Bacon, Lettuce and Tomato sandwiches, right?  

I'm sorry everyone seemed to have a rough week last week.  It WAS Thanksgiving week though which is always rough.  I know you guys can get right back on the horse for this week.  Good luck to all!!

I'm down 0.9 lbs this week, which is less than I'd hoped...but a loss is a loss, right?

I did have a ROCKING good week with NSV's though... 


I tracked everything properly
Had TONS of water
Ate balanced meals and got lots of veggies in, 
Only used 7 flex points (I wanted to use 10 or less) 
Earned myself 26 activity points

I also tried a few new recipes and cooked three times (hubby does most of the cooking) WITHOUT snacking or tasting anything.

AND I cut back on treats this week!!

A big downfall of mine is to "save" up points so I can have a big splurge at the end of the night.  Chips or chocolate or ice cream...

While this doesn't affect my weight loss, it isn't a healthy choice and I've been trying to whittle down the sweets and fats to a more manageable level.

This past week I indulged in small ways with 2 point ice cream bars, and hershey's kisses where I only ate three of them a night for a small chocolate fix.  It satisfied the sweet tooth without taking away from the healthy, filling foods my body needed.  I also got reduced fat Pringles which I'm finding a life saver for my chip cravings.

In fact, this week on a Pringles night I only ate half of carefully counted chips and then didn't feel like finishing.  Hubby ate them (I was going to put them back but he asked for them) and I was proud I stopped eating them instead of going mindlessly on! 

And lastly, we went out for lunch on Saturday and I was able to sensibly order an 8 point entree, asked my son for only ONE french fry and then didn't nibble off their plates like I often do.  I was so psyched (and surprised) at my self control!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

stayhomemom77 said:


> Alright...what are BLT's.  I'm guessing not Bacon, Lettuce and Tomato sandwiches, right?



BLT = Bites, Licks and Tastes.


----------



## stayhomemom77

Ahhh!  

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Sandi

Another reason to subscribe to the e-mails.  Even though we all know everything about WDW, it's always fun to read about it.  Since Disney is what originally brought us to the DisBoards and WW is our common denominator, I thought I'd post the link to the article (not sure if you need to be a subscriber to read it).

http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=113501


----------



## mlktwins

I didn't WI last week, but am down .8 lbs from 2 weeks ago.  Now if I could just keep it off for the next 2 weeks I'll be good .

Off to the World on Thursday so have a great couple of weeks everyone.  Can't wait to hear about the new plan.  The leader teased about it today .


----------



## BabyTigger99

Holy cow!!  Just back from weigh in, and I am down 2.2 pounds!  Guess all that Black Friday shopping really burned off my Thanksgiving.  Well, not so much the meal itself, because I was pretty good, and took small portions.  What got me was the dish of nuts that was sitting next to me as we were watching the Packer game!!    7.6 pounds from goal!!!


----------



## NC State

Sandi said:


> Another reason to subscribe to the e-mails.  Even though we all know everything about WDW, it's always fun to read about it.  Since Disney is what originally brought us to the DisBoards and WW is our common denominator, I thought I'd post the link to the article (not sure if you need to be a subscriber to read it).
> 
> http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=113501



Thanks for the link. When I went to WDW back in Sept, I didn't pick the "lighter" meals and I still lost weight.  It was all the walking I did at WDW.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> Holy cow!!  Just back from weigh in, and I am down 2.2 pounds!  Guess all that Black Friday shopping really burned off my Thanksgiving.  Well, not so much the meal itself, because I was pretty good, and took small portions.  What got me was the dish of nuts that was sitting next to me as we were watching the Packer game!!    7.6 pounds from goal!!!




     Get those before and after pictures ready!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I'm going to be up again this week.  And there's no justification for it again either.  I even still had a couple of my 49 points left!  

Things better improve this week or I just might have to bake something!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Up .8 this morning.


----------



## NC State

Wow, I'm thankful that Thanksgiving has come and gone.  I enjoyed it way too much; however, I looked at it as ONE day and one day only and I lost 1.6 lbs this week!  I'm at a total of 35.6 lbs total lost so far!  Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and keep those positive thoughts. 

-Stephanie


----------



## Sandi

I was a little surprised this morning that, when I went onto the WW foodtracker, I was informed that my daily PP value was decreased.  Yea!  (There was a lot of sarcasm there my friends.)  I now have 3 PP less per day.  Maybe that will shake things up for me so I can get rid of the final 10 pounds that have been haunting me for the last several months.  I kind of wish the computer would have waited until after my meeting next week when I would have gotten the background for the changes -- and what other changes are coming.


----------



## lisajl

Sandi said:


> I was a little surprised this morning that, when I went onto the WW foodtracker, I was informed that my daily PP value was decreased.  Yea!  (There was a lot of sarcasm there my friends.)  I now have 3 PP less per day.  Maybe that will shake things up for me so I can get rid of the final 10 pounds that have been haunting me for the last several months.  I kind of wish the computer would have waited until after my meeting next week when I would have gotten the background for the changes -- and what other changes are coming.



Do you think this is part of the "new" points system for next year?
Interesting...

Well, I am back up..Yuck.  But, not as much as I thought I would be.
Still trying to work up my walking, my knee is giving me heck.  Going back to knee doctor on Wed. and hopefully he will tell me what is going on.
I know it has only been 5 weeks from surgery..but come on!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> I was a little surprised this morning that, when I went onto the WW foodtracker, I was informed that my daily PP value was decreased.  Yea!  (There was a lot of sarcasm there my friends.)  I now have 3 PP less per day.  Maybe that will shake things up for me so I can get rid of the final 10 pounds that have been haunting me for the last several months.  I kind of wish the computer would have waited until after my meeting next week when I would have gotten the background for the changes -- and what other changes are coming.



You can still wait for your meeting next week, Sandi!  You dont have to start today.  Just pretend you dont know yet.     But you're right -- maybe this will help you with those last 10 lbs.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

HELP!!!

I can't stop thinking of warm, chewy, soft and gooey fresh-from-the-oven chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> I was a little surprised this morning that, when I went onto the WW foodtracker, I was informed that my daily PP value was decreased.


Wasn't that a treat?  I'm so HAPPY I have 3 points less per day.  NOT.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Wasn't that a treat?  I'm so HAPPY I have 3 points less per day.  NOT.



I know, right?

Maybe I'll take Jessie's advice and pretend to not know.  (Of course, I think all the pretending is what got me into this mess.)


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> Wasn't that a treat?  I'm so HAPPY I have 3 points less per day.  NOT.





Sandi said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Maybe I'll take Jessie's advice and pretend to not know.  (Of course, I think all the pretending is what got me into this mess.)




Look at it this way -- if it helps you lose, it's a good thing, right?  I was always excited when my points went down on the old plan because it meant I was losing weight and that was the whole point of being at WW in the first place.


----------



## cepmom

Hang in there guys until your meetings next week...the point change may not be as bad as you think.....


----------



## pinkxray

Add me to the list of those who lost 3 points

We were told that we can stay at the 29 as long as we have been happy with our weight loss so I am sticking with the 29 until I get to a point where I stop losing. 

I am not worried about it. I rarely use all of my weeklies and never use my activities so even if I do change to 26, I will just be using more of those which means I would still be eating the same amount anyway.


----------



## cepmom

pinkxray said:


> Add me to the list of those who lost 3 points
> 
> We were told that we can stay at the 29 as long as we have been happy with our weight loss so I am sticking with the 29 until I get to a point where I stop losing.
> 
> I am not worried about it. I rarely use all of my weeklies and never use my activities so even if I do change to 26, I will just be using more of those which means I would still be eating the same amount anyway.


----------



## Twingle

Was everyone's daily points supposed to change?  Because I'm still at 29.  Very intrigued by the new program, and I was down 2.2 today!

Hope all is well -


----------



## AliciaG

Hi All! I'm new here - glad to find a WW thread, although the thread is HUGE and therefore I haven't read much of it yet. Background on me, I'm 35, 2 kiddos and married. Live in the Pacific NW and work full time. I started WW on Sept 18th and I'm down 25 lbs so far. Loving the program! Have our very first trip to DW in late March, so hoping to lose another 25 before then.


----------



## Sandi

AliciaG said:


> Hi All! I'm new here - glad to find a WW thread, although the thread is HUGE and therefore I haven't read much of it yet. Background on me, I'm 35, 2 kiddos and married. Live in the Pacific NW and work full time. I started WW on Sept 18th and I'm down 25 lbs so far. Loving the program! Have our very first trip to DW in late March, so hoping to lose another 25 before then.



Welcome Alicia, the more the merrier.  This is actually a continuation of another thread that reached its maximum. Sound like you are doing a great job with 25 gone. 

DD17 is at a winter dance tonight. She looked beautiful. A bunch of girls came over this afternoon to get ready. They were having fun. 

DH and I are watching my Spartans play Wisconsin. We just took the lead. These games take a lot out of me!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Put me with the group that struggled this weekend.  Thursday and Friday were fine, it was Saturday and Sunday that put me into a death spiral.  We were in Toronto Thursday - Saturday; lots of walking, sight seeing, shopping, etc.  Food was sort of minor, but I made up for that late Saturday and all day yesterday.



What did you do while you were in Toronto, Sandi??


----------



## sjms71

AliciaG said:


> Hi All! I'm new here - glad to find a WW thread, although the thread is HUGE and therefore I haven't read much of it yet. Background on me, I'm 35, 2 kiddos and married. Live in the Pacific NW and work full time. I started WW on Sept 18th and I'm down 25 lbs so far. Loving the program! Have our very first trip to DW in late March, so hoping to lose another 25 before then.



Hello Alicia, glad you found us.  Wow 25 lbs. is awesome, way to go .


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> What did you do while you were in Toronto, Sandi??



We had a wonderful time in Toronto.  The first night we just walked around -- we started on the street level, but it was a little chilly, so we explored underground.  It was perfect!  We were able to find the subway and get the routes figured out for the next day.  The second day was the Friday after Thanksgiving and it was 50F/10C and sunny, so it was wonderful for wandering around.  We went up to the Royal Ontario Museum for a couple hours and then headed over to Little Italy.  Then, DD17 is a big fan of Kensington Market, so we went over there where the vintage shops had their stuff outside.  We also went to Chinatown and had some wonderful dumplings.  We ate dinner at a small restaurant in Little Italy -- it was an early dinner; the restaurant we wanted to go to wasn't open when we wanted to eat, so . . .  Then we headed back to the ROM since it stayed open late that night.  DH had had enough of the museum, so he just sat in the lobby and read the newspaper.  DD and I explored the gemstones and other areas we missed in the morning.  We wanted to get into the Sotheby's section, but they were closing it for the evening and I think we weren't dressed well enough to pretend to have enough money to actually bid on anything when the auction would go the following Monday.  We did more shopping at Eaton Centre in the evening -- we didn't realize Canada got caught up in the Black Friday fever, too.  On Saturday we did some more shopping had a nice breakfast and then headed home.  We usually find hold-ups at the Blue Water bridge, but it was quite quick through customs both going and coming back home.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> We had a wonderful time in Toronto.  The first night we just walked around -- we started on the street level, but it was a little chilly, so we explored underground.  It was perfect!  We were able to find the subway and get the routes figured out for the next day.  The second day was the Friday after Thanksgiving and it was 50F/10C and sunny, so it was wonderful for wandering around.  We went up to the Royal Ontario Museum for a couple hours and then headed over to Little Italy.  Then, DD17 is a big fan of Kensington Market, so we went over there where the vintage shops had their stuff outside.  We also went to Chinatown and had some wonderful dumplings.  We ate dinner at a small restaurant in Little Italy -- it was an early dinner; the restaurant we wanted to go to wasn't open when we wanted to eat, so . . .  Then we headed back to the ROM since it stayed open late that night.  DH had had enough of the museum, so he just sat in the lobby and read the newspaper.  DD and I explored the gemstones and other areas we missed in the morning.  We wanted to get into the Sotheby's section, but they were closing it for the evening and I think we weren't dressed well enough to pretend to have enough money to actually bid on anything when the auction would go the following Monday.  We did more shopping at Eaton Centre in the evening -- we didn't realize Canada got caught up in the Black Friday fever, too.  On Saturday we did some more shopping had a nice breakfast and then headed home.  We usually find hold-ups at the Blue Water bridge, but it was quite quick through customs both going and coming back home.



I'm glad you had a nice time while you were up here, Sandi.  We did have great weather that weekend, didn't we!  I've never been to Kensington Market or Little Italy and I haven't been to China Town or the Eaton center in years, however, I was at the ROM in February.

This year, our retailers decided to entice Canadians to keep their money in Canada by having our own Black Friday sales.   I never heard weather or not it worked.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I think I'm going to be up about 5 pounds tomorrow.  Remember my plea to be rescued from my chocolate chip cravings?  Well, I had to give in because no one came to my rescue.  Dont worry, I'm not blaming anyone but myself.  If I had stopped after the cookies were done, it might only be 2 or 3 pounds but I chewed through just about everything I could find in the house.  

Good luck with your weigh in this week.  I hope you all like the changes that are coming with PointsPlus2012.

Let us know what you think.


----------



## sjms71

Hey all, super excited about my meeting tomorrow .  Haven't posted much lately, kids are on their break, decorating still also tons of drs appt.  I am either having perimenopause or I might have something called adenomyosis a form of endometriosis......who knows .  Some good news, those of you who know my issue with my son not sleeping for the last 6 months well......he has stayed in his room the last 4 nights without waking up, pleeeeeeease keep your fingers crossed that freak episode is over.  

Jessie: hope your weigh in wasn't that bad.... Was going to give you my, don't make me come up there speech  .   Hope everyone else has a good weigh in this week, KEEP THE FAITH ALL!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hey all, super excited about my meeting tomorrow .  Haven't posted much lately, kids are on their break, decorating still also tons of drs appt.  I am either having perimenopause or I might have something called adenomyosis a form of endometriosis......who knows .  Some good news, those of you who know my issue with my son not sleeping for the last 6 months well......he has stayed in his room the last 4 nights without waking up, pleeeeeeease keep your fingers crossed that freak episode is over.
> 
> *Jessie: hope your weigh in wasn't that bad.... Was going to give you my, don't make me come up there speech*  .   Hope everyone else has a good weigh in this week, KEEP THE FAITH ALL!



My fingers are crossed!    I hope you're doing okay.

I was up 4.8.  Would you like my address??


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I've never liked the Christmas song, The Little Drummer Boy, but I heard this one this morning and I really like it.  I thought you might like to hear it.  

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/good-news/winnipeg-sean-quigley-youtube-hit-holiday-cover-162639249.html

Just so you'll know, we don't all dress like that here in the winter!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I've never liked the Christmas song, The Little Drummer Boy, but I heard this one this morning and I really like it.  I thought you might like to hear it.
> 
> http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/good-news/winnipeg-sean-quigley-youtube-hit-holiday-cover-162639249.html
> 
> Just so you'll know, we don't all dress like that here in the winter!



Wow, that was really good!  I enjoyed that and so did my son, he plays the drums but not as good as that. FYI, as rare as it is when we get snow like that here in NC there are retarded people who do dress like that here .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Wow, that was really good!  I enjoyed that and so did my son, he plays the drums but not as good as that. FYI, as rare as it is when we get snow like that here in NC there are retarded people who do dress like that here .



My DS liked it too.  He said,  "He's 16 and already he has a moustache!".


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> My DS liked it too.  He said,  "He's 16 and already he has a moustache!".


----------



## mrzrich

Hey guys.  I haven't posted lately, but I've still been here checking in.  I've really been floundering for the last few months.  I lost 57 pounds with very little effort on momentum.  I lost 6 total on P+ and I worked really hard for those six.  Now I've gained those six, plus more back.

I did some soul searching, careful tracking and I very little to show for my hard work with P+. I wound up getting discouraged and gained back some of my weight.   All the while, I've still been paying for my monthly pass and going to meetings at least a few times a month.

Now that the Daily points are 26, I just can't see myself staying on PP.  I still have almost 70 lbs to lose, at this rate it will take me almost 10 years to do it.

I did some searching on Itunes today and found an app with a Point calculator and tracker that follows Momentum.  

I hope I'm still welcome here, even though I'm going back to the old plan.

Tomorrow I will weigh in and change my ticker below to indicate where I truly stand at this time.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Hey guys.  I haven't posted lately, but I've still been here checking in.  I've really been floundering for the last few months.  I lost 57 pounds with very little effort on momentum.  I lost 6 total on P+ and I worked really hard for those six.  Now I've gained those six, plus more back.
> 
> I did some soul searching, careful tracking and I very little to show for my hard work with P+. I wound up getting discouraged and gained back some of my weight.   All the while, I've still been paying for my monthly pass and going to meetings at least a few times a month.
> 
> Now that the Daily points are 26, I just can't see myself staying on PP.  I still have almost 70 lbs to lose, at this rate it will take me almost 10 years to do it.
> 
> I did some searching on Itunes today and found an app with a Point calculator and tracker that follows Momentum.
> 
> I hope I'm still welcome here, even though I'm going back to the old plan.
> 
> Tomorrow I will weigh in and change my ticker below to indicate where I truly stand at this time.




Yaaaahhh!  Toni Ann is back!  Weight Watchers has come out with a lot of programs over the years that have brought wonderful results to a lot of people.  If Momentum worked best for you then stick with it.  The most important things are to lose the weight and to lose it on a healthy program.  I'd rather hear that you switched back an old WW program than that you quit WW altogether.

It's great to hear your voice again!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Yaaaahhh!  Toni Ann is back!  Weight Watchers has come out with a lot of programs over the years that have brought wonderful results to a lot of people.  If Momentum worked best for you then stick with it.  The most important things are to lose the weight and to lose it on a healthy program.  I'd rather hear that you switched back an old WW program than that you quit WW altogether.
> 
> It's great to hear your voice again!



My sentiments exactly!  I couldn't have said it better myself .  We missed you around here and you are ALWAYS welcome.  We are here to support each other no matter what.  Take a deep breath Toni Ann, you can do it .


----------



## lisajl

My WW group is not going with the new plan.  I saw that some of you are at 26 pts.  What is up with that?
Honestly, somedays it is hard for me to reach 29 pts, but just somedays.
Is it suppose to help lose weight quicker?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Just wanted to share I did find a diet that worked for me the Hcg diet lost 15 pounds in 2 weeks


----------



## NC State

Last week I lost 1.6 and this week I gained 1.4; I'm looking forward to the 26 pts a day.  I hope this will be a kick start me to try to do better. I have been on WW since March and I have lost 34 lbs, which only average about .9 a week.  I just feel that I should be doing better.


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> Last week I lost 1.6 and this week I gained 1.4; I'm looking forward to the 26 pts a day.  I hope this will be a kick start me to try to do better. I have been on WW since March and I have lost 34 lbs, which only average about .9 a week.  I just feel that I should be doing better.



 hang in there Steph!  When all was said and done I think I loss about .9 a week according to the WW tracker.  You are doing great, this time of year is very hard, so I wouldn't stress too much about the next few weeks.  I really hope the new tweaks to the program is what you need to jump start your weight loss again.


----------



## robinb

Today was not a good weigh in day, but I went because of the new program.  I gained 5.2 lbs in two weeks.  I just wish I had a bunch of fun eating my head off for that 5 lbs, but I didn't .  I think my perimenopause is acting against me and my metabolism is in the toilet.  

Our leader invited us to stay for the "PowerStart" meeting and we all got the green PowerStart tracker.  I tried to follow the sample menu for the day, but I already ate breakfast and I didn't have everything on the menu.  It makes me wonder why they would have you eat the Garden Vegetable Soup the first day.  Who wants to cook that stuff before you start the program?!?  I did eat the salmon tonight, but I made a very close recipe from allrecipes.com .  It added a point for Parmesan cheese.  I ate an extra bit of spinach and skipped the salad.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Weigh in for me was good this week.  Down another .8 pounds, for a grand total of 61.  Our at work meetings are changing to monthly pass now, which is nice, but we have to have 20 people signed up to keep it going.  I hope that happens, because it is so convienent to go once a week during my lunch hour.  If not, I will make the effort to find a new meeting, but I hope that doesn't happen, because I love my leader!!  We should know on Tuesday if we can keep having our at work meetings.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

lisajl said:


> My WW group is not going with the new plan.  I saw that some of you are at 26 pts.  What is up with that?
> Honestly, somedays it is hard for me to reach 29 pts, but just somedays.
> Is it suppose to help lose weight quicker?



Giving us a flexible daily points target wasn't meant to help us lose weight quicker although for some, this may happen.  They've gotten a lot of Points Plus feedback from its members over the year and have been able to do more research and have determined that we can still get the nutrition that our bodies need with a lower DPT.  The points values of the food we eat have not changed.  They've just determined that we can still lose weight at an acceptable rate and still get the proper amount of nutrition with a lower daily target.

If you're having trouble reaching your daily target, you can increase the amount of points you eat without increasing the amount of food you eat.  For example, you can drink a higher precentage of milk, regular cheese or salad dressing instead of low fat, eat the veggies that have points like potatoes, carrots and peas etc.


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> Hey guys.  I haven't posted lately, but I've still been here checking in.  I've really been floundering for the last few months.  I lost 57 pounds with very little effort on momentum.  I lost 6 total on P+ and I worked really hard for those six.  Now I've gained those six, plus more back.
> 
> I did some soul searching, careful tracking and I very little to show for my hard work with P+. I wound up getting discouraged and gained back some of my weight.   All the while, I've still been paying for my monthly pass and going to meetings at least a few times a month.
> 
> Now that the Daily points are 26, I just can't see myself staying on PP.  I still have almost 70 lbs to lose, at this rate it will take me almost 10 years to do it.
> 
> I did some searching on Itunes today and found an app with a Point calculator and tracker that follows Momentum.
> 
> I hope I'm still welcome here, even though I'm going back to the old plan.
> 
> Tomorrow I will weigh in and change my ticker below to indicate where I truly stand at this time.



Hi Toni-Ann -- of course you're still welcome!  We've missed you.  Do the plan that works for you.  I sort of laughed when I read your comment on it taking 10 years to lose 70 pounds.  So what?!  You'll still be in a better place.  Ten years will pass whether you lose 70 pounds, stay the same, or gain some weight.  Losing 70 pounds in 10 years sounds like a great option!  We all want what we want when we want it, but . . . 



CdnBuzzFan said:


> My fingers are crossed!    I hope you're doing okay.
> 
> I was up 4.8.  Would you like my address??



Still less than your prediction Jessie.  It's a new week.



BabyTigger99 said:


> Weigh in for me was good this week.  Down another .8 pounds, for a grand total of 61.  Our at work meetings are changing to monthly pass now, which is nice, but we have to have 20 people signed up to keep it going.  I hope that happens, because it is so convienent to go once a week during my lunch hour.  If not, I will make the effort to find a new meeting, but I hope that doesn't happen, because I love my leader!!  We should know on Tuesday if we can keep having our at work meetings.



Lots of people will want to do it come January 1.  Can the "at work" folks wait for the January 1 commitment?  

I was up 0.6 this week.  It was not unexpected.  I was in a hearing all yesterday morning, so I didn't get to the meeting.  I did, however, go to weigh in.  I am going to an alternate meeting this afternoon.  Can't wait to learn everything about the new program.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> *Still less than your prediction Jessie.  It's a new week.*



Hey, thanks for finding the bright side to that for me!


----------



## sjms71

Down .4 this week.  Haven't read all my new info yet, glad to have etools back too. Will probably do the PowerStart in January after the Christmas holidays.


----------



## sjms71

Jessie came across this and thought of you  http://sixsistersstuff.blogspot.com/2011/08/butterfinger-blondies.html


----------



## jadeblue13

Hello all!  Just back from vacation-wowsa-Beach Club is awesome!  We had a blast and my little water rat loved the pool.  Unfortunately my son got a stomach bug the last night but he is fine now.  At least he got to enjoy the week-especially Epcot.

I gained 1 lb. -not as bad as I thought it would be.  I did manage to resist the chocolate crepes in France, but alas the profiteroles at Chefs de France got me.  Oh well-  We walked our legs off so I am sure that helped.

I am at 31 points now instead of 33 with the adjustment. I like the suggestions in the power start green tracker-sometimes I need new ideas. I tend to get in a rut with the things I like.


Now my new challenge-to bake (and not eat)Christmas cookies.


----------



## sjms71

jadeblue13 said:


> Hello all!  Just back from vacation-wowsa-Beach Club is awesome!  We had a blast and my little water rat loved the pool.  Unfortunately my son got a stomach bug the last night but he is fine now.  At least he got to enjoy the week-especially Epcot.
> 
> I gained 1 lb. -not as bad as I thought it would be.  I did manage to resist the chocolate crepes in France, but alas the profiteroles at Chefs de France got me.  Oh well-  We walked our legs off so I am sure that helped.
> 
> I am at 31 points now instead of 33 with the adjustment. I like the suggestions in the power start green tracker-sometimes I need new ideas. I tend to get in a rut with the things I like.
> 
> 
> Now my new challenge-to bake (and not eat)Christmas cookies.



Glad you had a great vacation!  Sorry your son got sick, but at least it was at the end of your vacation.  OMG  1lb , that is awesome.  Yes, I will be trying to resist all the Christmas cookies I will be baking too, it will be a challenge.  I didn't realized you lived in Lehigh Valley, know it well have lots of friends in that area and my brother lives in Whitehall.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Jessie came across this and thought of you  http://sixsistersstuff.blogspot.com/2011/08/butterfinger-blondies.html



HOLY CRAP!!

_Unfortunately, I have all the ingredients required to make those...!
_


----------



## sjms71

Sorry,  was originally looking at this recipe http://sixsistersstuff.blogspot.com/2011/11/apple-cider-caramel-cookies-recipe.html

But saw he word butterfinger and had to investigate


----------



## robinb

You guys are so baaaaddddd !  First ingredient: 1 cup butter, second ingredient: 1 cup brown sugar, third ingredient: 1/2 cup white sugar ... and don't forget the 2 cups of chopped Butterfingers!  O-M-G does that sound good !


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> You guys are so baaaaddddd !  First ingredient: 1 cup butter, second ingredient: 1 cup brown sugar, third ingredient: 1/2 cup white sugar ... and *don't forget the 2 cups of chopped Butterfingers*!  O-M-G does that sound good !



How could we possibly forget that?!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Oooh, look at this one...

http://sixsistersstuff.blogspot.com/2011/10/easy-bite-size-apple-pie-recipe.html

It's portion controlled!!!


----------



## sjms71

I am really into crafting so a friend told me about this website pinintrest.com.  It has everything from crafts, to DIY projects to hair, clothes and food.  Somehow while on there I got distracted away from the crafts and wondered to all the recipe websites .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Jessie came across this and thought of you  http://sixsistersstuff.blogspot.com/2011/08/butterfinger-blondies.html



Well...they're in the oven!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well...they're in the oven!



It's research for your cookbook......


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well...they're in the oven!



Well...........how were they?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Well...........how were they?



Well... I thought they were just way too sweet.  I had one last night and I'm not tempted to have anymore.  DH likes them; DS loves them.  He had two at breakfast this morning.  At 61 pounds, I'll let him get away with that but he did have bacon and milk too.  I took pictures that I'll post at some point.  So, no need to rush out and buy Butter Finger chocolate bars!  I'm not saying they weren't good because they were but they were just kind of sickening because they were so sweet.  I only made half the batch.


----------



## pinkxray

I just wanted to say that I did my first 5k this morning!!!!

I started the Couch to 5k program in Sept and can't believe I made it all the way through. I am so proud that I jogged the whole way with NO walking breaks at all.

Weigh wise it has been a tough weekend. So much holiday temptation but I have been jogging and doing Jillian Michaels 30 Day Ripped dvd which is killer. 

I am hoping to have any lose on Tues. but it will be tough to pull off. I think I should be happy if I manage to maintain this month.




Those butterfinger blondies sounds so good. I wish I never clicked on the link.


----------



## Sandi

Congratulations Pinkxray!  Finishing your first 5K is a wonderful accomplishment. Pretty soon you will finishing your second and then your tenth!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Hi all, I am thinking about rejoining WW.  I have never had much success with WW but there really aren't any other options.  Can someone please offer me some advice about what caused them to be successful with WW?  I really need some good advice!
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robinb

pinkxray said:


> I just wanted to say that I did my first 5k this morning!!!!
> 
> I started the Couch to 5k program in Sept and can't believe I made it all the way through. I am so proud that I jogged the whole way with NO walking breaks at all.


Whoo hoo for you !!!  I started the Couch to 5K program about 3 times but never finished it.  I think I got all the way to week 5 and then I got sick and that was it.  I never got back to it.  I know you'll be fine at your next weigh in .


----------



## sjms71

pinkxray said:


> I just wanted to say that I did my first 5k this morning!!!!
> 
> I started the Couch to 5k program in Sept and can't believe I made it all the way through. I am so proud that I jogged the whole way with NO walking breaks at all.
> 
> Weigh wise it has been a tough weekend. So much holiday temptation but I have been jogging and doing Jillian Michaels 30 Day Ripped dvd which is killer.
> 
> I am hoping to have any lose on Tues. but it will be tough to pull off. I think I should be happy if I manage to maintain this month.
> 
> 
> Those butterfinger blondies sounds so good. I wish I never clicked on the link.


You go girl!!   hope you have a great weigh in.


----------



## robinb

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Hi all, I am thinking about rejoining WW.  I have never had much success with WW but there really aren't any other options.  Can someone please offer me some advice about what caused them to be successful with WW?  I really need some good advice!
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey there.  I'm glad you're back .  Having reread your blog, I have a could suggestions for your success with WW.  First off, I would suggest that you commit to WW for a set period of time ... say 3-months.  You seem to bounce around looking for quick answers everywhere and it seems that you don't wait long enough for the results to arrive.  Secondly, set realistic goals.   You seem to get disappointed when you don't lost 5 lbs in a week.  That only happens on the Biggest Loser, not in real life.  Lastly, you may want to consider the "simply filling" technique since you don't need to count points as much.  If you already eat healthy foods, that may be an easier program for you.


----------



## sjms71

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Hi all, I am thinking about rejoining WW.  I have never had much success with WW but there really aren't any other options.  Can someone please offer me some advice about what caused them to be successful with WW?  I really need some good advice!
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well, WW to me is the only realistic program.  It allows you to really learn how to eat a healthy lifestyle and portion control. I can see how this may cause some to struggle with the program too cause you really do have the freedom to choose the foods you want within your points.  Someone could eat all their points in snickers bars, not lose weight and say, I stayed within my points .  Not to say you did this at all.  I can see how something like  Atkins can be "easy" to follow, this what you CAN eat and this is what you CAN'T. With WW you have choices how to use your points.  And with free fruits now and they just came out with a PowerStart menu for a week which seems very easy to follow.  The most important thing for me is the support.  This thread and my WW meetings, you will stumble and fall along the way but it's the support that helps you dust yourself off and keep going .  Hope some of my insight helped, its a great program, what the heck, you have nothing to lose but weight .  There are lot of us on here that are beginners, doing the program a while and lifetime members so, if you have any other questions someone can help.  Good luck, hope you give it another shot.


----------



## BabyTigger99

There is a light at the end of my tunnel!!  I have hit the 130s, and I am 4.4 pounds away from goal!!  We started a new session of At Work this week, so we had lots of new members.  I gave out whatever tips I could to get people to be successful, because this is a program that I know works, as long as you put the work into it!


----------



## lisajl

BabyTigger99 said:


> There is a light at the end of my tunnel!!  I have hit the 130s, and I am 4.4 pounds away from goal!!  We started a new session of At Work this week, so we had lots of new members.  I gave out whatever tips I could to get people to be successful, because this is a program that I know works, as long as you put the work into it!



Wow! Congratulations!!!


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> There is a light at the end of my tunnel!!  I have hit the 130s, and I am 4.4 pounds away from goal!!  We started a new session of At Work this week, so we had lots of new members.  I gave out whatever tips I could to get people to be successful, because this is a program that I know works, as long as you put the work into it!



AWESOME!


----------



## lisajl

Last week I lost 1.8 lbs and this week I gained 1 lb. 
Geesh...gotta get back in the groove of this.


----------



## robinb

BabyTigger99 said:


> There is a light at the end of my tunnel!!  I have hit the 130s, and I am 4.4 pounds away from goal!!  We started a new session of At Work this week, so we had lots of new members.  I gave out whatever tips I could to get people to be successful, because this is a program that I know works, as long as you put the work into it!


I love that your ticker is almost all the way to the right!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> There is a light at the end of my tunnel!!  I have hit the 130s, and I am 4.4 pounds away from goal!!  We started a new session of At Work this week, so we had lots of new members.  I gave out whatever tips I could to get people to be successful, because this is a program that I know works, as long as you put the work into it!



 YAAAAH!!!  I'm sure you were a wonderful inspiration to them all.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I'm up 0.2 today.  I _HAVE to be down_ next week!


----------



## NC State

I lost 1.4 this week.  I didn't eat out, I stayed within my points and I went to the gym more.  So I'm back to my 35.6 total lost! I'm not going to stress over the week of Christmas because come January, I'm right back on the program.  Next Wednesday is my office party so I'm not sure if I want to weigh in...keep the positive thoughts they really help to reach your goal!

-Stephanie


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> I lost 1.4 this week.  I didn't eat out, I stayed within my points and I went to the gym more.  So I'm back to my 35.6 total lost! I'm not going to stress over the week of Christmas because come January, I'm right back on the program.  Next Wednesday is my office party so I'm not sure if I want to weigh in...keep the positive thoughts they really help to reach your goal!
> 
> -Stephanie



I'm right there with you Stephanie.  I lost 1.4 this week, too.  I seem to be back on track . . . for now.  

Taking DD17 and her friend to Chicago tomorrow for the weekend.  My sister is joining us.  It'll be a girls' shopping trip -- part of DD17's Christmas gift.  I know we're going to want Chicago pizza and other treats.  I'm going to enjoy in moderation and not stress about it.  I'll make sure to get exercise and hopefully won't do too much damage.


----------



## jadeblue13

Weigh in today: lost 2 lbs. for a total of 14.2  

Attempting to stay on track this week!  I may try Simply Filling and see how it goes for me.Today we learned other ways to be flexible within the plan- especially with the holidays coming.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## mlktwins

Hi all!  Just back from 2+ weeks in Disney World.  As of this morning, on my scale, I lost about 2 lbs while I was there.  Not sure how that happened.  Will probably gain it back in the next couple of days of home cooking -- LOL, but will officially start again with WI on Tuesday.  Can't wait to hear about the new plan.  My dad lost 8.4 lbs last week.


----------



## NC State

It was all the walking...I couldn't beleive it when I came home from WDW and I had lost too because I didn't slow down eating!


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> I lost 1.4 this week.  I didn't eat out, I stayed within my points and I went to the gym more.  So I'm back to my 35.6 total lost! I'm not going to stress over the week of Christmas because come January, I'm right back on the program.  Next Wednesday is my office party so I'm not sure if I want to weigh in...keep the positive thoughts they really help to reach your goal!
> 
> -Stephanie





Sandi said:


> I'm right there with you Stephanie.  I lost 1.4 this week, too.  I seem to be back on track . . . for now.
> 
> Taking DD17 and her friend to Chicago tomorrow for the weekend.  My sister is joining us.  It'll be a girls' shopping trip -- part of DD17's Christmas gift.  I know we're going to want Chicago pizza and other treats.  I'm going to enjoy in moderation and not stress about it.  I'll make sure to get exercise and hopefully won't do too much damage.





jadeblue13 said:


> Weigh in today: lost 2 lbs. for a total of 14.2
> 
> Attempting to stay on track this week!  I may try Simply Filling and see how it goes for me.Today we learned other ways to be flexible within the plan- especially with the holidays coming.
> 
> Happy Holidays!





mlktwins said:


> Hi all!  Just back from 2+ weeks in Disney World.  As of this morning, on my scale, I lost about 2 lbs while I was there.  Not sure how that happened.  Will probably gain it back in the next couple of days of home cooking -- LOL, but will officially start again with WI on Tuesday.  Can't wait to hear about the new plan.  My dad lost 8.4 lbs last week.



WOW everyone  Great job, you guys are knocking it out of the park.

I however have lost total control of everything WW.  Kids are home, been running around running errands and eating out, baking cookies galore and taste testing them and worse thing of all not exercising.  Like I said I've lost total control of myself.  Very afraid to get on the scale.  I am getting a grip today, I know the holiday will be coming up this weekend but I will stay within my points this week and exercise everyday NO MATTER WHAT .  Have a awesome week everyone!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> WOW everyone  Great job, you guys are knocking it out of the park.
> 
> I however have lost total control of everything WW.  Kids are home, been running around running errands and eating out, baking cookies galore and taste testing them and worse thing of all not exercising.  Like I said I've lost total control of myself.  Very afraid to get on the scale.  I am getting a grip today, I know the holiday will be coming up this weekend but I will stay within my points this week and exercise everyday NO MATTER WHAT .  Have a awesome week everyone!



That's the spirit Stephanie.  YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## lisajl

Lost 2.2 this week!!! Woo Hoo!
Good luck everyone with this weekend coming up!
Going to try and stay away from the cheesecake...we will see!

Lisa


----------



## sjms71

lisajl said:


> Lost 2.2 this week!!! Woo Hoo!
> Good luck everyone with this weekend coming up!
> Going to try and stay away from the cheesecake...we will see!
> 
> Lisa



Great job Lisa


----------



## mlktwins

lisajl said:


> Lost 2.2 this week!!! Woo Hoo!
> Good luck everyone with this weekend coming up!
> Going to try and stay away from the cheesecake...we will see!
> 
> Lisa



Awesome!!!!  Great job!

Weighed in this morning -- down 2.6 since my 11/28 WI.  Not bad for being at Disney eating tons of french fries, ice cream, etc for the last 2+ weeks.  This was my first meeting with the new plan.  Need to look through my materials.  My daily points went down from 29 to 26 :-(.  Tough since when I'm really following the plan, I try not to use the extra 49 points or my activity points.  I have 3.4 lbs to get to my 10% goal.  I'm determined to do well this week, but I will be eating yummy stuff on Christmas Day.


----------



## BabyTigger99

mlktwins said:


> Awesome!!!!  Great job!
> 
> Weighed in this morning -- down 2.6 since my 11/28 WI.  Not bad for being at Disney eating tons of french fries, ice cream, etc for the last 2+ weeks.  This was my first meeting with the new plan.  Need to look through my materials.  My daily points went down from 29 to 26 :-(.  Tough since when I'm really following the plan, I try not to use the extra 49 points or my activity points.  I have 3.4 lbs to get to my 10% goal.  I'm determined to do well this week, but I will be eating yummy stuff on Christmas Day.



If you were losing weight at 29 points at a good/safe pace, our leader said you can stay at that number (or try 27 or 28).


----------



## BabyTigger99

One pound for me this week!  I am now .6 pounds away from hitting 65 pounds, and 3.4 pounds away from goal!!

This week will be tough, I know that.  But, I have a pretty good plan in mind, hopefully I can stick with it!


----------



## pinkxray

Way to go to everyone who had a loss today. 

I haven't lost much in the last two weeks even though I have been on plan and working out. I weigh in at home and would always be down but go up on weigh in (Tues) I think maybe I should switch my weigh in day so that I can recover from the weekend. 

My hard work finally paid off and I lost 3lbs this week It almost makes me want to stay OP on xmas day. Almost I am hoping to work out enough and stay on plan the rest of the week so that I at least maintain.


----------



## sjms71

Saw this today and had to share, it cracked me up.  Nothing like zombies to motivate you .


----------



## sjms71

mlktwins said:


> Awesome!!!!  Great job!
> 
> Weighed in this morning -- down 2.6 since my 11/28 WI.  Not bad for being at Disney eating tons of french fries, ice cream, etc for the last 2+ weeks.  This was my first meeting with the new plan.  Need to look through my materials.  My daily points went down from 29 to 26 :-(.  Tough since when I'm really following the plan, I try not to use the extra 49 points or my activity points.  I have 3.4 lbs to get to my 10% goal.  I'm determined to do well this week, but I will be eating yummy stuff on Christmas Day.





BabyTigger99 said:


> One pound for me this week!  I am now .6 pounds away from hitting 65 pounds, and 3.4 pounds away from goal!!
> 
> This week will be tough, I know that.  But, I have a pretty good plan in mind, hopefully I can stick with it!





pinkxray said:


> Way to go to everyone who had a loss today.
> 
> I haven't lost much in the last two weeks even though I have been on plan and working out. I weigh in at home and would always be down but go up on weigh in (Tues) I think maybe I should switch my weigh in day so that I can recover from the weekend.
> 
> My hard work finally paid off and I lost 3lbs this week It almost makes me want to stay OP on xmas day. Almost I am hoping to work out enough and stay on plan the rest of the week so that I at least maintain.



Great job everyone, you guys are awesome doing so well so close to Christmas.


----------



## Sandi

Well, I'm bucking the trend.  My WI today was a gain.  Damn you Chicago stuffed pizza!  (But it was really good.)  At least I went to the meeting.  I think I'll have a much better time of this after January 1.

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Well, I'm bucking the trend.  My WI today was a gain.  Damn you Chicago stuffed pizza!  (But it was really good.)  At least I went to the meeting.  I think I'll have a much better time of this after January 1.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!



Well BRAVO for going Sandi!


----------



## NC State

I had my office party today...but we have been eating like pigs since last week. Today I didn't WI, I only stop in and wished everyone a Merry CHRISTmas.  I'll WI next week so I can't be off the wagon too long.  Hope everyone has a good holiday with family.


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> I had my office party today...but we have been eating like pigs since last week. Today I didn't WI, I only stop in and wished everyone a Merry CHRISTmas.  I'll WI next week so I can't be off the wagon too long.  Hope everyone has a good holiday with family.



Have a wonderful holiday Steph .


----------



## pinkxray

Sandi said:


> Well, I'm bucking the trend.  My WI today was a gain.  Damn you Chicago stuffed pizza!  (But it was really good.)  At least I went to the meeting.  I think I'll have a much better time of this after January 1.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!




Mmmm, that pizza does sound good

I am not going to feel bad if I gain over xmas, as long as I drag myself to the meetings every week. That is the hardest part.





NC State said:


> I had my office party today...but we have been eating like pigs since last week. Today I didn't WI, I only stop in and wished everyone a Merry CHRISTmas.  I'll WI next week so I can't be off the wagon too long.  Hope everyone has a good holiday with family.




Those darn office parties!!



At work yesterday there were truffles, pie w/ ice cream, cookies, cannolis and other treats and I managed to resist them all I am going to try my hardest to avoid treats all this week so that I can indulge on xmas and maybe a little the day after. I am also trying to earn extra activty points but it seems to be getting harder to squeeze in workouts when there is still so much to do for xmas.

Have a good holiday everyone!


----------



## robinb

I lost 3 lbs last week (after a 5 lbs gain the week before) and I skipped WI yesterday.  I plan on going tomorrow ... I hope that effect of last night's sodium laden Chinese food is gone by then!  We're off to Florida on the 24th to "celebrate" Christmas with my Jewish in-laws and then to WDW for about 9 days.  We'll be at the Swan for 5 nights and then BWV for 4 nights.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> I lost 3 lbs last week (after a 5 lbs gain the week before) and I skipped WI yesterday.  I plan on going tomorrow ... I hope that effect of last night's sodium laden Chinese food is gone by then!  We're off to Florida on the 24th to "celebrate" Christmas with my Jewish in-laws and then to WDW for about 9 days.  We'll be at the Swan for 5 nights and then BWV for 4 nights.



Have a good trip.  I'm so jealous about the WDW part of your trip.  You're going to have a blast -- hope you find a good spot to watch the Rose Bowl!


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> Have a good trip.  I'm so jealous about the WDW part of your trip.  You're going to have a blast -- hope you find a good spot to watch the Rose Bowl!


We'll be at the ESPN Club and with some friends from Madison.  The game is on the 2nd (I don't know why ... maybe because the 1st is a Sunday?) but that works out for us because we can use our TIW card on the 2nd  while the 1st is a black out date.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Have a wonderful Christmas, Everyone!


----------



## sjms71

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!*

Have a wonderful weekend, enjoy your family time and if you are traveling be safe.  

" SANTA, oh my god! I know him, I know him" -Elf

Don't forget to track Santa with your kids on NORAD


----------



## Sandi

Merry Christmas!  Santa is on his way. Hope you were all good.


----------



## averill94

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!!!!!

I totally bucked the trend and can't imagine what I have gained.  I was just thinking of all the leftovers and how to get rid of them but on the other hand I am not the only one who lives here.  Think I need to exhibit some will power the next few days.

There is  a meeting at 9:30- I think it is in my best interest to get my butt there!

Have a great day all.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Hope everyone had a great holiday season!!!  Tomorrow morning is weigh in for me.  Actually, I don't think it is going to be too horrible.  I did really well on the days that I knew I could be totally in control, and on the days where we had things going on, I did eat more than I normally would, but nowhere near the amounts I would have eaten last year.  Plus, what really helped was at church on Christmas Eve hearing people tell me how great I look!


----------



## lisajl

Had weigh in tonight and DOWN .4!!!!  Hooray!
I did not think I would lose over Christmas, but I tried very hard not to over indulge.

Good luck everyone!
  down to 169---want to be 140.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Oh my gosh!!  Lost 1.4 this week!!  I figured I would get enough to hit 65 pounds lost (I was .6 away from it), but man, I CRUSHED IT!!  I think what might have helped with such a big number was that I ended up going to Zumba at the Y this morning at 5:45, which I never do.  I had been wide awake since about 4:15 in the morning, so I figured why not!  Unfortunately, I wasn't able to attend my regular at work meeting, because our leader had a family emergency over the holidays, so she had to cancel the meeting today.  So, now I will share my joy with my at work group next week.  Two pounds from goal!!


----------



## lisajl

BabyTigger99 said:


> Oh my gosh!!  Lost 1.4 this week!!  I figured I would get enough to hit 65 pounds lost (I was .6 away from it), but man, I CRUSHED IT!!  I think what might have helped with such a big number was that I ended up going to Zumba at the Y this morning at 5:45, which I never do.  I had been wide awake since about 4:15 in the morning, so I figured why not!  Unfortunately, I wasn't able to attend my regular at work meeting, because our leader had a family emergency over the holidays, so she had to cancel the meeting today.  So, now I will share my joy with my at work group next week.  Two pounds from goal!!



AWESOME!! Congrats to you!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

lisajl said:


> Had weigh in tonight and DOWN .4!!!!  Hooray!
> I did not think I would lose over Christmas, but I tried very hard not to over indulge.
> 
> Good luck everyone! Down to 169---want to be 140.



Congrats on a Christmas LOSS!!




BabyTigger99 said:


> Oh my gosh!!  Lost 1.4 this week!!  I figured I would get enough to hit 65 pounds lost (I was .6 away from it), but man, I CRUSHED IT!!
> 
> * * * *
> So, now I will share my joy with my at work group next week.  Two pounds from goal!!



That's FANTASTIC!!!   Go! Go! Go! Go! 


My WIs on Friday mornings, and I've avoided the scale this week (where I'm usually an every-other-day kind of gal).  I indulged more than I would have liked but enjoyed myself after nearly a YEAR on WW and being "good".  It was a wonderful Christmas, and I'm not going to beat myself up for what I'm sure will be a gain.  Fingers crossed it isn't a "WHOA"!

A very happy belated Merry Christmas to all ~ best feet forward for a successful New Year!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Well, it's finally beginning to look a lot like Christmas around here.  We got snow last evening and today it's absolutely freezing outside.

I don't think I posted last week but I was down 2.7.  Today I was up 0.2.  Not too bad considering some of the gains that I say at the scale last night when I worked.

BabyTigger99:  Congrats on being so close to your goal.  I hit my goal around the middle of January; maybe you'll hit yours next week!  

Have a great week, Everyone!


----------



## Ariel484

Hello all! 

I just joined this board today and just joined Weight Watchers for the second time last week.   First weigh-in is tomorrow...eek!

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## sjms71

lisajl said:


> Had weigh in tonight and DOWN .4!!!!  Hooray!
> I did not think I would lose over Christmas, but I tried very hard not to over indulge.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> down to 169---want to be 140.





BabyTigger99 said:


> Oh my gosh!!  Lost 1.4 this week!!  I figured I would get enough to hit 65 pounds lost (I was .6 away from it), but man, I CRUSHED IT!!  I think what might have helped with such a big number was that I ended up going to Zumba at the Y this morning at 5:45, which I never do.  I had been wide awake since about 4:15 in the morning, so I figured why not!  Unfortunately, I wasn't able to attend my regular at work meeting, because our leader had a family emergency over the holidays, so she had to cancel the meeting today.  So, now I will share my joy with my at work group next week.  Two pounds from goal!!





CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well, it's finally beginning to look a lot like Christmas around here.  We got snow last evening and today it's absolutely freezing outside.
> 
> I don't think I posted last week but I was down 2.7.  Today I was up 0.2.  Not too bad considering some of the gains that I say at the scale last night when I worked.
> 
> BabyTigger99:  Congrats on being so close to your goal.  I hit my goal around the middle of January; maybe you'll hit yours next week!
> 
> Have a great week, Everyone!



Great job everyone, you all are awesome and my inspiration for the holidays .


----------



## sjms71

Ariel484 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I just joined this board today and just joined Weight Watchers for the second time last week.   First weigh-in is tomorrow...eek!
> 
> Have a great week everyone!



Welcome!  How'd your first weigh in go?   Let us know if you have any question or need help/suggestions.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Welcome!  How'd your first weigh in go?   Let us know if you have any question or need help/suggestions.




How did YOUR weigh-in go yesterday...??


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> How did YOUR weigh-in go yesterday...??



 ok I started to type a entire dissertation on my holiday or should I say holi-week and my iPad glitches up and blanked out of the screen .  Anyway, I was up a lot, lets say +5 .  I hope a lot is water weight. I retain a lot of water when I don't eat right.  There just was too much yummy food around.  Plus I swear my MIL tries to sabotage me, I am smaller than her now and I think she is jealous, whole other story.  She made all this food that only I like not my husband or kids just me.  However, no one made me put the food in my mouth I did that all on my own.  Thank goodness new years is a nonevent for us.  I have been back on track this week since Tuesday, which was brutal.  Man oh man. Had a migraine all day was sick to my stomach and I had a little kidney discomfort but I am fine now. I just get mad at myself for going back to old habits, eating like every bite would be my last forever.  Ok dissertation over, so proud of everyone that was able to stay in control.


----------



## Twingle

Had my first WI in two weeks today - I was up 3.8, and totally expected it.  Haven't been following program, the holidays, and the passing of the daughter of one of our friends just took it right out of me.  Definately back on track now, looking forward to getting to goal in 2012 - so close now!

Hope everyone is doing well and has a Happy New Year - I don't post on here often, but read it almost every day - everyone is very inspiring to me!


----------



## clhcpaca

I am planning to start WW for 2012.  My first meeting will be next Tuesday.   In my town, there are two group leaders.  One does Tuesday meetings including a 5:30pm one, and the other leaders does two meetings on Saturday morning.  I was planning to get the $39.95 monthly plan where I can go as many times as I want, plus get use of the internet site.

QUESTION:  Would you go to both meetings to check out the different group leaders?   Does anyone ever go to two meetings a week?

I tried WW many years ago, but am definitely out of the loop now.  I need to lose over 100 pounds.  And, learn how to exercise

Thanks for any assistance,   Cindy


----------



## Ariel484

sjms71 said:


> Welcome!  How'd your first weigh in go?   Let us know if you have any question or need help/suggestions.



Thank you! It went well - down 1.6!  I haven't been very good since then though...need to get back to it!


----------



## Twingle

clhcpaca said:


> I am planning to start WW for 2012.  My first meeting will be next Tuesday.   In my town, there are two group leaders.  One does Tuesday meetings including a 5:30pm one, and the other leaders does two meetings on Saturday morning.  I was planning to get the $39.95 monthly plan where I can go as many times as I want, plus get use of the internet site.
> 
> QUESTION:  Would you go to both meetings to check out the different group leaders?   Does anyone ever go to two meetings a week?
> 
> I tried WW many years ago, but am definitely out of the loop now.  I need to lose over 100 pounds.  And, learn how to exercise
> 
> Thanks for any assistance,   Cindy



I would definately go to both meetings - that's exactly what I did when I joined.  The first meeting I went to was okay, the leader was fine, and the group was nice.  But, the second meeting I went to the leader just blew me away with her insights and personality, and the group there was so amazing and welcoming.  I hadn't even planned on going to the 2nd meeting, but the original meeting I went to was sold out of the items I wanted to purchase, and the receptionist told me that if I went to the other one, I'd be able to buy what I wanted.

I'll occasionally go to two meetings a week - sometimes if I really need to have a refresher on what was said, or if I can't stay for a whole meeting, I'll go to the second one.

 Good luck to you - you can totally do this!  The support here is wonderful, and we've all been there.  Can't wait to hear about your journey!


----------



## sjms71

Twingle said:


> Had my first WI in two weeks today - I was up 3.8, and totally expected it.  Haven't been following program, the holidays, and the passing of the daughter of one of our friends just took it right out of me.  Definately back on track now, looking forward to getting to goal in 2012 - so close now!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and has a Happy New Year - I don't post on here often, but read it almost every day - everyone is very inspiring to me!



Glad you are still hanging with us.  



Ariel484 said:


> Thank you! It went well - down 1.6!  I haven't been very good since then though...need to get back to it!



Great job on your loss .


----------



## sjms71

clhcpaca said:


> I am planning to start WW for 2012.  My first meeting will be next Tuesday.   In my town, there are two group leaders.  One does Tuesday meetings including a 5:30pm one, and the other leaders does two meetings on Saturday morning.  I was planning to get the $39.95 monthly plan where I can go as many times as I want, plus get use of the internet site.
> 
> QUESTION:  Would you go to both meetings to check out the different group leaders?   Does anyone ever go to two meetings a week?
> 
> I tried WW many years ago, but am definitely out of the loop now.  I need to lose over 100 pounds.  And, learn how to exercise
> 
> Thanks for any assistance,   Cindy



Welcome Cindy   I also would check out both meetings to see what would be the best fit for you and the monthly pass is the way to go.  We only have meetings on Thursday in my town so I only attend one but I got lucky cause I have a great meeting.  Good luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## sjms71




----------



## jadeblue13

Happy New Year, everyone!

Great job with the losses!  To anyone who gained, keep on tracking and doing your best.  

I didn't post last week, gained 1 lb before Christmas and then cheated and had the stomach flu after Christmas so lost 1.4 for total 14.4 lost.

We had a great time last night with friends at a family game night- I ate lots of little goodies interspersed with lots of veggies then blew it today with our traditional pork, sauerkraut and spaetzle-YUM!  

Best wishes for great weigh ins in 2012!


----------



## phorsenuf

Hello all!  I'm hoping you can help me with something.

I love weight watchers, I do really good with it when I follow it diligently.  I want (need) to go back but due to health issues I am now on coumadin.  Because of that I have to be very careful about my Vitamin K levels, which of course consists of leafy green veggies.  So salads and veggies I have to be very careful about.  It's a bummer because I eat a lot of salads and love my veggies.

Anyway, I came a cross a great website for people who want to diet while on coumadin.  It has great recipes and will even construct weekly menus and shopping lists.  When I put the nutritional values into a WW calculators some of the recipes had kinda high point values.  Problem is, with the new system I don't know how many more points I would get compared to the old system.  I can't find one of my old points calculators to do a ratio comparison.  Did you find that when it went from the old system to the new system your daily points value increased a lot?

I'm trying to figure out which way to go.  Thanks so much!


----------



## lisajl

Ok--so last week I was down 0.4 lbs and this week....down 1.4 lbs!!!

Hooray!  I am back on track.  So I am back at 11.8 lb loss.
I have 5.6 lbs to lose for my 10% goal and 22 beyond that to meet my ultimate goal.

Ok...so here we go...1 pound at a time!

Lisa


----------



## Ariel484

sjms71 said:


> Great job on your loss .



Thank you!! I was pleased.  

I think the tracking might go out the window after I weigh in on Thursday though...this weekend is a trip to Disney for the Marathon!!!


----------



## sjms71

lisajl said:


> Ok--so last week I was down 0.4 lbs and this week....down 1.4 lbs!!!
> 
> Hooray!  I am back on track.  So I am back at 11.8 lb loss.
> I have 5.6 lbs to lose for my 10% goal and 22 beyond that to meet my ultimate goal.
> 
> Ok...so here we go...1 pound at a time!
> 
> Lisa



Woot woot you rock Lisa !



Ariel484 said:


> Thank you!! I was pleased.
> 
> I think the tracking might go out the window after I weigh in on Thursday though...this weekend is a trip to Disney for the Marathon!!!



Have a great time, you're running I assume?


----------



## sjms71

phorsenuf said:


> Hello all!  I'm hoping you can help me with something.
> 
> I love weight watchers, I do really good with it when I follow it diligently.  I want (need) to go back but due to health issues I am now on coumadin.  Because of that I have to be very careful about my Vitamin K levels, which of course consists of leafy green veggies.  So salads and veggies I have to be very careful about.  It's a bummer because I eat a lot of salads and love my veggies.
> 
> Anyway, I came a cross a great website for people who want to diet while on coumadin.  It has great recipes and will even construct weekly menus and shopping lists.  When I put the nutritional values into a WW calculators some of the recipes had kinda high point values.  Problem is, with the new system I don't know how many more points I would get compared to the old system.  I can't find one of my old points calculators to do a ratio comparison.  Did you find that when it went from the old system to the new system your daily points value increased a lot?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out which way to go.  Thanks so much!



welcome, a lot of pre packaged stuff went up in points with new plan.  You may be able to find a points calculator for old plan by searching online.  Have you talked to your DR. about WW and being on Coumadin?  I know you are suppose to limit vitamin K but I think if you eat it you just have to be consistent.  You can't just have it and then not again for a month as to not through off your protime.  Talk to your doctor about it, they may have a eating plan that will work with WW, good luck


----------



## Ariel484

sjms71 said:


> Have a great time, you're running I assume?



Thanks! Yes, I am running...makes me wish I'd joined WW 6-12 months ago, as I'm sure the running would be much easier if I were at my target weight.


----------



## BabyTigger99

I was pleasantly surprised with weigh in today. After last week's weigh in, I went crazy with food at home.  I ate.  And I ate.  And then I ate some more.  By Friday I felt like crud.  So, I sucked it up, and even though we went to my parent's cabin for our usual New Year's Eve festivities, I really watched what I ate, made sure I got exercise in, and didn't even drink.  The funny thing is, we have this drinking game we play on New Year's Eve called Pop Up Pirate.  It is actually a kids game, where you stick swords into a bucket that has a pirate in it, and if you put in the sword that pops the pirate, you win.  Well, we play that if you pop the pirate, you take a shot!!  So, instead of drinking, I took a lowfat/semi-healthy oatmeal bar that my aunt had brought with her, cut it into 6 tiny pieces, and if I popped the pirate, I got to eat a piece!

My hard work over the weekend did pay off, as I was down one pound today, and I am officially one pound away from goal!


----------



## averill94

sjms71 said:


> welcome, a lot of pre packaged stuff went up in points with new plan.  You may be able to find a points calculator for old plan by searching online.  Have you talked to your DR. about WW and being on Coumadin?  I know you are suppose to limit vitamin K but I think if you eat it you just have to be consistent.  You can't just have it and then not again for a month as to not through off your protime.  Talk to your doctor about it, they may have a eating plan that will work with WW, good luck



I have heard the same thing as sjms71 stated but wasnt sure if I should post it!  My Step Dad is on the same thing and does eat big salads everyday but that is the key "everyday" so his Vit K levels are the same.  If you are someone that never eats salad or greens you should eat them as it would affect the levels.  Of course you should check with your doctor!!!

Good luck


----------



## sjms71

averill94 said:


> I have heard the same thing as sjms71 stated but wasnt sure if I should post it!  My Step Dad is on the same thing and does eat big salads everyday but that is the key "everyday" so his Vit K levels are the same.  If you are someone that never eats salad or greens you should eat them as it would affect the levels.  Of course you should check with your doctor!!!
> 
> Good luck



I was hesitant to post too but as you did prefaced it with check with your dr.


----------



## averill94

sjms71 said:


> ok I started to type a entire dissertation on my holiday or should I say holi-week and my iPad glitches up and blanked out of the screen .  Anyway, I was up a lot, lets say +5 .  I hope a lot is water weight. I retain a lot of water when I don't eat right.  There just was too much yummy food around.  Plus I swear my MIL tries to sabotage me, I am smaller than her now and I think she is jealous, whole other story.  She made all this food that only I like not my husband or kids just me.  However, no one made me put the food in my mouth I did that all on my own.  Thank goodness new years is a nonevent for us.  I have been back on track this week since Tuesday, which was brutal.  Man oh man. Had a migraine all day was sick to my stomach and I had a little kidney discomfort but I am fine now. I just get mad at myself for going back to old habits, eating like every bite would be my last forever.  Ok dissertation over, so proud of everyone that was able to stay in control.



I just went back a few pages as I havent been here in a couple of weeks and boy does this sound familiar!  My mother used to say that she saw sparks flying from my fork......I have slowed down but still love everything!.   I weighed in and have you beat-let's just leave it at that! It is a new day and I am going to be back on track!


----------



## Sandi

averill94 said:


> I just went back a few pages as I havent been here in a couple of weeks and boy does this sound familiar!  My mother used to say that she saw sparks flying from my fork......I have slowed down but still love everything!.   I weighed in and have you beat-let's just leave it at that! It is a new day and I am going to be back on track!



But you faced the scales and lived to tell!  You're right, today is a new day.

I went to WI today and was up 0.6, which was less than I feared.  I mindlessly ate chips, etc. for the bowl games on Monday and Tuesday nights.  (At least my Spartans and even the Wolverines won.  Both thrilling games.)

So far today (all 8 hours I've been awake), I'm a success.  Tracking and within my points.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I was down 0.5 this morning!    I started the plotter in the back of my weight record last week and have set a goal.   I'm going to try for 1/2 a pound each week for the next 14 weeks and hope to be 7lbs lighter by my birthday in April.  Once I make it, I'm going to start eating maintenance points.  Wish me luck.

Good luck with the rest of the weigh-ins this week!


----------



## cathie1327

Hi everyone,

Mind if I join your group here? 

A little about myself; my name is Cathie, I'm 26 years old. I'm getting married this summer to my fiance, Carlos. We just got engaged a few weeks ago. We had been dating since I was 17, so it was time 

I started doing weight watchers a couple weeks ago for TONS of reasons....I've been overweight most of my adolescent/adult life. I think technically I'm considered obese. But with the wedding coming on...well I just don't wanna be a fat bride. I don't want to look at my pictures and hate them, or have to shop somewhere special just to find a dress that fits. So I'm really trying to get motivated to stick with weight watchers this time (this is the 3rd time for me) and really do it this time.

I work for blue cross blue shield, and I work at home, so there's lots of "bored downtime eating" opportunities. I'm also a full time college student, so I end up eating on the run a lot.

Ummm I think that's about it for me; I'm a pretty simple gal


----------



## lisajl

cathie1327 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Mind if I join your group here?
> 
> A little about myself; my name is Cathie, I'm 26 years old. I'm getting married this summer to my fiance, Carlos. We just got engaged a few weeks ago. We had been dating since I was 17, so it was time
> 
> I started doing weight watchers a couple weeks ago for TONS of reasons....I've been overweight most of my adolescent/adult life. I think technically I'm considered obese. But with the wedding coming on...well I just don't wanna be a fat bride. I don't want to look at my pictures and hate them, or have to shop somewhere special just to find a dress that fits. So I'm really trying to get motivated to stick with weight watchers this time (this is the 3rd time for me) and really do it this time.
> 
> I work for blue cross blue shield, and I work at home, so there's lots of "bored downtime eating" opportunities. I'm also a full time college student, so I end up eating on the run a lot.
> 
> Ummm I think that's about it for me; I'm a pretty simple gal



  Hi Cathie!  Congrats on your engagement!
I have found everyone here to be encouraging and helpful.
Welcome to the group!  Are you doing WW online or do you go to a meeting?

Lisa


----------



## Tracyvp

Hey, everyone!

I'm Tracy and I think I might have posted in this forum a few years ago when I first joined WW but I'm not sure.

I lost close to 30lbs back then although I never did make it to goal. I eventually stopped going to meetings because I figured I could do it on my own just using eTools but of course I was wrong. Eventually I gained ALMOST all of it back. But I never did stop my Monthly Pass subscription! 

So at the beginning of December when they announced the new PointsPlus 2012 I thought that now would be a great time to go back and let me tell you, I am ECSTATIC that I did!  The new plan with the free fruit has seriously changed my life!!!

So 3 weeks later I'm down 5 lbs and I even made it through the holidays losing every week, although the last week only a tiny bit.

But the biggest thing this time around is that I really seemed to "get" the whole Activity Points thing.  I bought a WW Pedometer and I've committed to earning just 20 APs per week just by walking.  Not going crazy and trying to commit to something I can't stick to, but being conscious of getting those APs in every day.  

Because it's the beginning and I'm still enthusiastic, in just 5 days I've already earned over 30 APs but I've been pretty committed to getting those 10k or more steps in every day. I know that when life is busy I probably won't do it every day, which is why I opted for a weekly rather than a daily goal.

Anyway, I just wanted to introduce myself and say HI!  I'll be going on the DCL Fantasy Maiden Voyage at the end of March and I'm looking forward to being down at least a size or two and hoping for my 10% goal by then.  We'll see.  In any case I'll be a lot happier this cruise than I was a year ago on the last Panama Canal crossing!  I still cringe when I look at those pix!


----------



## NC State

OK, I'm back!  Two weeks away from the program and I gained 4 lbs!  Well, it's a new year and I "believe" I can do it!  I hope everyone has a great week!

-Stephanie


----------



## sjms71

cathie1327 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Mind if I join your group here?
> 
> A little about myself; my name is Cathie, I'm 26 years old. I'm getting married this summer to my fiance, Carlos. We just got engaged a few weeks ago. We had been dating since I was 17, so it was time
> 
> I started doing weight watchers a couple weeks ago for TONS of reasons....I've been overweight most of my adolescent/adult life. I think technically I'm considered obese. But with the wedding coming on...well I just don't wanna be a fat bride. I don't want to look at my pictures and hate them, or have to shop somewhere special just to find a dress that fits. So I'm really trying to get motivated to stick with weight watchers this time (this is the 3rd time for me) and really do it this time.
> 
> I work for blue cross blue shield, and I work at home, so there's lots of "bored downtime eating" opportunities. I'm also a full time college student, so I end up eating on the run a lot.
> 
> Ummm I think that's about it for me; I'm a pretty simple gal



Welcome Cathie, congrats with your engagement.  Let us know if we can help in any way, good luck!



Tracyvp said:


> Hey, everyone!
> 
> I'm Tracy and I think I might have posted in this forum a few years ago when I first joined WW but I'm not sure.
> 
> I lost close to 30lbs back then although I never did make it to goal. I eventually stopped going to meetings because I figured I could do it on my own just using eTools but of course I was wrong. Eventually I gained ALMOST all of it back. But I never did stop my Monthly Pass subscription!
> 
> So at the beginning of December when they announced the new PointsPlus 2012 I thought that now would be a great time to go back and let me tell you, I am ECSTATIC that I did!  The new plan with the free fruit has seriously changed my life!!!
> 
> So 3 weeks later I'm down 5 lbs and I even made it through the holidays losing every week, although the last week only a tiny bit.
> 
> But the biggest thing this time around is that I really seemed to "get" the whole Activity Points thing.  I bought a WW Pedometer and I've committed to earning just 20 APs per week just by walking.  Not going crazy and trying to commit to something I can't stick to, but being conscious of getting those APs in every day.
> 
> Because it's the beginning and I'm still enthusiastic, in just 5 days I've already earned over 30 APs but I've been pretty committed to getting those 10k or more steps in every day. I know that when life is busy I probably won't do it every day, which is why I opted for a weekly rather than a daily goal.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to introduce myself and say HI!  I'll be going on the DCL Fantasy Maiden Voyage at the end of March and I'm looking forward to being down at least a size or two and hoping for my 10% goal by then.  We'll see.  In any case I'll be a lot happier this cruise than I was a year ago on the last Panama Canal crossing!  I still cringe when I look at those pix!



hi Tracy, welcome to our group.  It sounds like you are off to a great start.  Keep up the good work .



NC State said:


> OK, I'm back!  Two weeks away from the program and I gained 4 lbs!  Well, it's a new year and I "believe" I can do it!  I hope everyone has a great week!
> 
> -Stephanie



Hey Steph, hope you had an awesome holiday, 4 lbs is not bad, you'll have that off in no time.  Happy New Year!


----------



## sjms71

Thought this was cute


----------



## Sandi

Tracyvp said:


> Hey, everyone!
> 
> I'm Tracy and I think I might have posted in this forum a few years ago when I first joined WW but I'm not sure.
> 
> I lost close to 30lbs back then although I never did make it to goal. I eventually stopped going to meetings because I figured I could do it on my own just using eTools but of course I was wrong. Eventually I gained ALMOST all of it back. But I never did stop my Monthly Pass subscription!
> 
> So at the beginning of December when they announced the new PointsPlus 2012 I thought that now would be a great time to go back and let me tell you, I am ECSTATIC that I did!  The new plan with the free fruit has seriously changed my life!!!
> 
> So 3 weeks later I'm down 5 lbs and I even made it through the holidays losing every week, although the last week only a tiny bit.
> 
> But the biggest thing this time around is that I really seemed to "get" the whole Activity Points thing.  I bought a WW Pedometer and I've committed to earning just 20 APs per week just by walking.  Not going crazy and trying to commit to something I can't stick to, but being conscious of getting those APs in every day.
> 
> Because it's the beginning and I'm still enthusiastic, in just 5 days I've already earned over 30 APs but I've been pretty committed to getting those 10k or more steps in every day. I know that when life is busy I probably won't do it every day, which is why I opted for a weekly rather than a daily goal.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to introduce myself and say HI!  I'll be going on the DCL Fantasy Maiden Voyage at the end of March and I'm looking forward to being down at least a size or two and hoping for my 10% goal by then.  We'll see.  In any case I'll be a lot happier this cruise than I was a year ago on the last Panama Canal crossing!  I still cringe when I look at those pix!



Your story sounds like mine (a few years ago)!  I am trying to get the "new" enthusiasm back because it really helps jumpstart things.  Sounds like you're doing things right.  I love the group support at the meetings and on this board.  Good luck and keep posting.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Thought this was cute



This is great!  Thanks for sharing it Steph.


----------



## Ariel484

I had a shocker of a weigh-in today...4.8 pounds gone! 

I shudder to think what will happen after this weekend...a trip to Disney combined with the end of marathon training.   Hopefully all the weight won't pile back on! EEK!


----------



## NC State

sjms71 said:


> Thought this was cute



I love it!  My office is next to our conference room and we have a large supply of M&Ms in there....I promise I haven't had any since I started WW in March.  I sent this to all 30 employees in my office!


----------



## Tracyvp

I also wanted to share my latest "Happy" find!  Trader Joe's own brand of Organic Creamy Tomato and Organic Tomato and Roasted Red Pepper soups (In the carton) are absolutely DELICIOUS, very filling and only 4P+ in a 12oz serving.  I eat it almost every day because I'm addicted and it seriously leaves me feeling full for quite awhile! I usually throw in a few croutons for another 2 points and that keeps me going all afternoon until I need a clementine or cherry fix to tide me over until dinner.


----------



## sjms71

Ariel484 said:


> I had a shocker of a weigh-in today...4.8 pounds gone!
> 
> I shudder to think what will happen after this weekend...a trip to Disney combined with the end of marathon training.   Hopefully all the weight won't pile back on! EEK!



 that is awesome!  I don't think you will have a problem this weekend.  Think of all the calories you will be burning.  Good luck and have fun.


----------



## cathie1327

lisajl said:


> Hi Cathie!  Congrats on your engagement!
> I have found everyone here to be encouraging and helpful.
> Welcome to the group!  Are you doing WW online or do you go to a meeting?
> 
> Lisa



Thanks and thanks! I am going to meetings, but haven't been able to go the last couple weeks because things have been so crazy hectic. I'm going this Saturday come hell or high water. I've played around a little with the online tools, but I seem to do better with paper records....I guess it's the ex-accountant in me haha



Tracyvp said:


> Hey, everyone!
> 
> I'm Tracy and I think I might have posted in this forum a few years ago when I first joined WW but I'm not sure.
> 
> I lost close to 30lbs back then although I never did make it to goal. I eventually stopped going to meetings because I figured I could do it on my own just using eTools but of course I was wrong. Eventually I gained ALMOST all of it back. But I never did stop my Monthly Pass subscription!
> 
> So at the beginning of December when they announced the new PointsPlus 2012 I thought that now would be a great time to go back and let me tell you, I am ECSTATIC that I did!  The new plan with the free fruit has seriously changed my life!!!
> 
> So 3 weeks later I'm down 5 lbs and I even made it through the holidays losing every week, although the last week only a tiny bit.
> 
> But the biggest thing this time around is that I really seemed to "get" the whole Activity Points thing.  I bought a WW Pedometer and I've committed to earning just 20 APs per week just by walking.  Not going crazy and trying to commit to something I can't stick to, but being conscious of getting those APs in every day.
> 
> Because it's the beginning and I'm still enthusiastic, in just 5 days I've already earned over 30 APs but I've been pretty committed to getting those 10k or more steps in every day. I know that when life is busy I probably won't do it every day, which is why I opted for a weekly rather than a daily goal.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to introduce myself and say HI!  I'll be going on the DCL Fantasy Maiden Voyage at the end of March and I'm looking forward to being down at least a size or two and hoping for my 10% goal by then.  We'll see.  In any case I'll be a lot happier this cruise than I was a year ago on the last Panama Canal crossing!  I still cringe when I look at those pix!



Hey there, I'm new too so I can't really say "welcome" per se, but HI! lol. Congrats on your loss already, I agree, the free fruits has been awesome for me....I eat those little cutie clementines all day now like it's nobody's business lol The AP points is a really good goal...I really need to do some kind of goal like that so I get them in no matter what.



sjms71 said:


> Welcome Cathie, congrats with your engagement.  Let us know if we can help in any way, good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> hi Tracy, welcome to our group.  It sounds like you are off to a great start.  Keep up the good work .
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Steph, hope you had an awesome holiday, 4 lbs is not bad, you'll have that off in no time.  Happy New Year!



Thank you and thank you! We have a lot going on right now; we're buying a house, so everything is just kind of crazy.



sjms71 said:


> Thought this was cute



This was me the last 2 weeks lol



Ariel484 said:


> I had a shocker of a weigh-in today...4.8 pounds gone!
> 
> I shudder to think what will happen after this weekend...a trip to Disney combined with the end of marathon training.   Hopefully all the weight won't pile back on! EEK!



Congrats on your loss!!!


----------



## Ariel484

sjms71 said:


> that is awesome!  I don't think you will have a problem this weekend.  Think of all the calories you will be burning.  Good luck and have fun.



Thank you!!  I hope you are right!



cathie1327 said:


> Congrats on your loss!!!



Thank you! And congratulations to your on your engagement! I am right there with you on the 0PP for fruit being a lifesaver and tracking on paper.  I am using a 3-month tracker...it's nice to be able to look back for values on foods I eat a lot rather than always using the calculator.


----------



## Tracyvp

Woo hoo!  Went to WI at my meeting this morning and I was DOWN 1.6!  So that brings me to a total for the 4 weeks of 6.6#.  I know it will slow down but it definitely is encouraging.  

I think I'll probably make it to my 10% goal pretty easily before my cruise, which is so exciting!


----------



## jadeblue13

Hello all!  Happy New Year!

Was sick again after holiday-was laying around all week with a terrible cough especially at night.  I don't even remember what I ate most of the week-that codeine cough syrup put me out.

Had a gain of .8 so my total is now 13.6 lost.  I can't seem to get back into tracking.  I like the new trackers with the food suggestions, but nothing is sounding good to me.  I have been into soup and salad or small sandwich lately, but maybe the soup is too high in sodium.  I have to get back into the swing of things.

Kudos to those of you running in marathons!


----------



## Tracyvp

I don't know about you, but being sick takes away all my motivation. I don't care what I eat, whether I get any activity in or anything. You'll be up and at it and lose that .8 again in no time once you really feel better.

I haven't used any of the meal suggestions in the PowerStart trackers. I just do better when I can eat what I feel like eating (within my plan, of course!) instead of trying to follow a specific meal plan. 

For me, after a gain, especially if it's because I haven't been tracking, it's all a matter of getting myself kick-started again. If that's the way you operate, too, then today's your day!  Get that tracker out and start tracking! You can do it!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

As promised (ages ago!) here are the photos of the Butterfinger Blondie that I made...

http:/
	

/ 

 



They were good, but kind of disgustingly sweet.  Too sweet for me, however, I didn't hear any complaints from anyone else.  

Here also are come pics of some peanut butter cookies and a sour cream apple pie.  The pie was all gone before I remembered to take pictures of what it looked liked on the inside.  It was totally good!!


----------



## robinb

Hi everyone!  I'm back from 2 weeks in Florida.  My DH, of course, lost weight.  I have not weighed myself yet, but my pants feel tight .  I'm going to wait a bit for all the water weight that I seem to gain when on vacation.  I didn't quite "watch" what I ate, but I did try to make an effort to eat something "green" at least once a day.  It's hard when you're eating at mostly CS places and even when I ordered salads they were _*drenched *_in dressing.   I did have a really yummy salad at the Yak & Yeti TS restaurant.  It was a GIANT chopped salad with slices of cooked tuna.  It was very pricey (I think about $18) but soooo delicious!  The waiter said it was new and it's not on the existing Y&Y menu from July over at All Ears.

We had fun in the parks but I had one ONE TS reservation at Teppanyaki for New Year's Eve.  We picked up the Y&Y as a lunch walk-in, as well as the Garden Grove character breakfast, the ESPN Club and Big River Grill for dinner.  My DH and I also ate at Shula's thereby "paying" for 1/2 of our Tables in Wonderland card (also used at ESPN & Big River Grill).  I kinda missed having restaurant reservations because it gave us too much leeway and my family pooped out many nights instead of going back into the parks.  If we had a dinner reservation in a park we would have been "forced" to get out of the room and go.

I hope the new year finds everyone with new found motivation!


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm back from 2 weeks in Florida.  My DH, of course, lost weight.  I have not weighed myself yet, but my pants feel tight .  I'm going to wait a bit for all the water weight that I seem to gain when on vacation.  I didn't quite "watch" what I ate, but I did try to make an effort to eat something "green" at least once a day.  It's hard when you're eating at mostly CS places and even when I ordered salads they were _*drenched *_in dressing.   I did have a really yummy salad at the Yak & Yeti TS restaurant.  It was a GIANT chopped salad with slices of cooked tuna.  It was very pricey (I think about $18) but soooo delicious!  The waiter said it was new and it's not on the existing Y&Y menu from July over at All Ears.
> 
> We had fun in the parks but I had one ONE TS reservation at Teppanyaki for New Year's Eve.  We picked up the Y&Y as a lunch walk-in, as well as the Garden Grove character breakfast, the ESPN Club and Big River Grill for dinner.  My DH and I also ate at Shula's thereby "paying" for 1/2 of our Tables in Wonderland card (also used at ESPN & Big River Grill).  I kinda missed having restaurant reservations because it gave us too much leeway and my family pooped out many nights instead of going back into the parks.  If we had a dinner reservation in a park we would have been "forced" to get out of the room and go.
> 
> I hope the new year finds everyone with new found motivation!



Welcome home Robin!  Your pants probably feel tight because you gained so much muscle walking around all the time.    Sounds like you did fine on vacation and you'll be back in the WW saddle now.  (I hope the "green" stuff didn't include any green M&M's -- did you see the cartoon posted earlier?)


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm back from 2 weeks in Florida.  My DH, of course, lost weight.  I have not weighed myself yet, but my pants feel tight .  I'm going to wait a bit for all the water weight that I seem to gain when on vacation.  I didn't quite "watch" what I ate, but I did try to make an effort to eat something "green" at least once a day.  *It's hard when you're eating at mostly CS places * and even when I ordered salads they were _*drenched *_in dressing.   I did have a really yummy salad at the Yak & Yeti TS restaurant.  It was a GIANT chopped salad with slices of cooked tuna.  It was very pricey (I think about $18) but soooo delicious!  The waiter said it was new and it's not on the existing Y&Y menu from July over at All Ears.
> 
> I hope the new year finds everyone with new found motivation!



Hi Robin!  Welcome back.  I'm a little worried about this myself.  We're getting the CS Dining Plan when we go later this year.  We found that the regular DDP was just way too much food but I'm not so sure that I'll be able to make the best choices at the counter service places.  I'll probably just end up not even trying.  Of course, I suppose what I could do is research all the restaurants before I leave and try to make my decisions before I go but that's a lot of work.  Of course, it won't be as much work as trying to take the extra 10 - 12 pounds off that I'll gain.  I'm rambling....  Welcome back!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I discovered yesterday that peanut butter is now 3 pts per tablespoon.  When the heck did that happen!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hi Robin!  Welcome back.  I'm a little worried about this myself.  We're getting the CS Dining Plan when we go later this year.  We found that the regular DDP was just way too much food but I'm not so sure that I'll be able to make the best choices at the counter service places.  I'll probably just end up not even trying.  Of course, I suppose what I could do is research all the restaurants before I leave and try to make my decisions before I go but that's a lot of work.  Of course, it won't be as much work as trying to take the extra 10 - 12 pounds off that I'll gain.  I'm rambling....  Welcome back!



We're going without the dining plan for Spring Break.  I know we'll mostly do CS restaurants, but have a few TS ressies.  There are a couple of "safer" CS places -- like Sunshine Seasons at Epcot.  But I think we'll have to be really selective at most places.  The other thing we do is split CS meals.  DD17 and I have similar tastes.  Not sure that would work for you though Jessie.  Your little guy probably has a different palate from you and, if your DH is like mine, he needs his whole meal!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I discovered yesterday that peanut butter is now 3 pts per tablespoon.  When the heck did that happen!



I keep getting surprised by changes in both the points plus and the 2012 revision.  So far, none of the surprises have been good.


----------



## Tracyvp

Yes, I have actually always been horrified at how many points Peanut Butter is. I've never been able to limit myself to one tablespoon so I just avoid it altogether!  I haven't ever tried the reduced-fat kind but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't like it. I don't like most "fat free" or "reduced fat" foods. I'd rather just come up with an alternative that I like.


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hi Robin!  Welcome back.  I'm a little worried about this myself.  We're getting the CS Dining Plan when we go later this year.  We found that the regular DDP was just way too much food but I'm not so sure that I'll be able to make the best choices at the counter service places.  I'll probably just end up not even trying.  Of course, I suppose what I could do is research all the restaurants before I leave and try to make my decisions before I go but that's a lot of work.  Of course, it won't be as much work as trying to take the extra 10 - 12 pounds off that I'll gain.  I'm rambling....  Welcome back!


I wonder if you can ask for the dressing on the side on the CS salads.  They tasted fine but just had a TON of dressing on them.  One other trick I did was to look at the sides that came with other items and substituted them for the side that came with my item.  For instance, I had the lobster roll at Colombia Harbor House and it came with chips.  I noticed another item came with steamed broccoli and was able to substitute the broccoli for my chips.  I also think that most of the CS burger places have veggie burgers too.  My DD is a vegetarian and she really liked the veggie burgers at WDW.  I think it was the vegan Veggie Medley Gardenburger.


----------



## mlktwins

Sandi said:


> I keep getting surprised by changes in both the points plus and the 2012 revision.  So far, none of the surprises have been good.




OK, so I am getting back on track and know my points allowance went down from 29 to 26.  I was on vacation when WW implemented the new PP 2012, missed the first 2 meetings for the new plan, have gone on and off since we got back.  I plan to start back for weekly WI's starting tomorrow.


Anyway, my dad told me the points values HAVE NOT changed for foods -- just points allowances have changed.  Is that not true?  I did not buy a new calculator -- have been using the one I bought in June 2011.  What do I need to know ?!?!?!?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Sandi

mlktwins said:


> OK, so I am getting back on track and know my points allowance went down from 29 to 26.  I was on vacation when WW implemented the new PP 2012, missed the first 2 meetings for the new plan, have gone on and off since we got back.  I plan to start back for weekly WI's starting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Anyway, my dad told me the points values HAVE NOT changed for foods -- just points allowances have changed.  Is that not true?  I did not buy a new calculator -- have been using the one I bought in June 2011.  What do I need to know ?!?!?!?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Generally speaking, the points values of food did not change.  If you calculate the PP value using the calculator, you should always be okay.  If however, you occasionally use the food list available on e-tools, there are times when a value changes.  For me, the value always goes up.  It doesn't happen a lot and it happened before the 2012 change, too.  I figure, I'll just use the calculator and be fine.


----------



## lisajl

Ok-going to weigh in in a few minutes.  have my fingers crossed that I lost some weight.  Will check back in later.

Is everyone changing to the new points because our place is not.
They said if what you are using now is working, stay with that.

Lisa


----------



## Sandi

lisajl said:


> Ok-going to weigh in in a few minutes.  have my fingers crossed that I lost some weight.  Will check back in later.
> 
> Is everyone changing to the new points because our place is not.
> They said if what you are using now is working, stay with that.
> 
> Lisa



My leader said that the WW position is that, if the number of PP under the pre-2012 plan was working, you can stick with that.  She did say, however, that they are really encouraging people to adopt the activity point requirement.


----------



## lisajl

Sandi said:


> My leader said that the WW position is that, if the number of PP under the pre-2012 plan was working, you can stick with that.  She did say, however, that they are really encouraging people to adopt the activity point requirement.



Thanks Sandi!

Yes, they are encouraging the activity points as well.

I am down .4!!!  Not much but hey, it's all good.
My sister met her 10% goal..so happy for her!


----------



## Sandi

lisajl said:


> Thanks Sandi!
> 
> Yes, they are encouraging the activity points as well.
> 
> I am down .4!!!  Not much but hey, it's all good.
> My sister met her 10% goal..so happy for her!



Congratulations on your loss Lisa!  That's terrific.


----------



## msylvester01

Hi all - Im new to the thread. I have been with WW online for about a month now but had to back off some during the holidays. I just wasn't ready yet . 

Now we are full force and going strong. Im excited to join this community and hope to make some new friends along the way!

Weight in yesterday  - down 4.2

Marie


----------



## Sandi

msylvester01 said:


> Hi all - Im new to the thread. I have been with WW online for about a month now but had to back off some during the holidays. I just wasn't ready yet .
> 
> Now we are full force and going strong. Im excited to join this community and hope to make some new friends along the way!
> 
> Weight in yesterday  - down 4.2
> 
> Marie



Wow!  Yeah, you really have to have your head in the game to make WW work.  Looks like you're there now.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## mlktwins

lisajl said:


> Thanks Sandi!
> 
> Yes, they are encouraging the activity points as well.
> 
> I am down .4!!!  Not much but hey, it's all good.
> My sister met her 10% goal..so happy for her!



Great job!  That is .4 less that you have to lose overall!



msylvester01 said:


> Hi all - Im new to the thread. I have been with WW online for about a month now but had to back off some during the holidays. I just wasn't ready yet .
> 
> Now we are full force and going strong. Im excited to join this community and hope to make some new friends along the way!
> 
> Weight in yesterday  - down 4.2
> 
> Marie



Awesome!!!!

I didn't WI last week, so I'm down 1.2 over 2 weeks.  Wish I weren't losing what I gained over Christmas week !  My dad goes with me and he is down 2.6 for the week.  I need to beat him next week !

Hope everyone has a great WI in this week.


----------



## Tracyvp

Congrats to all on the great losses and welcome to the newbies!  (I'm pretty much a newbie, too, but I still want to add my welcome!)

From my perspective, one of the best things about the new program is the emphasis on the AP goals.  When the plan didn't "require" an AP goal I never bothered to set one for myself. But since it's just part of the program now, I just do it.  It has been really, really helpful. Of course, being a "Type A" personality, I had to increase the goal from what they suggested.  So silly.  Especially since I know they suggest increasing it every couple of weeks anyway!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Boo, had my first gain today.  I guess I shouldn't be complaining, since I have been on program since May 10 and have lost every since week, except this one, plus I had really good losses the last 5 weeks.  Only a gain of .6 pounds, so now I am 1.6 pounds from goal.  Onward and downward!!


----------



## Twingle

Dr. Oz is giving away Weight Watchers Points Plus 2012 cookbooks today - good luck everyone!  Information can be found on his website!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> We're going without the dining plan for Spring Break.  I know we'll mostly do CS restaurants, but have a few TS ressies.  There are a couple of "safer" CS places -- like Sunshine Seasons at Epcot.  But I think we'll have to be really selective at most places.  The other thing we do is split CS meals.  DD17 and I have similar tastes.  Not sure that would work for you though Jessie.  *Your little guy probably has a different palate from you *and, if your DH is like mine, he needs his whole meal!
> 
> 
> 
> I keep getting surprised by changes in both the points plus and the 2012 revision.  So far, none of the surprises have been good.



His palate is definitely different from ours... Here's a meal that I prepared one night.  There's a big difference in what DH and I ate and how I had to prepare it for DS. 



 



Everything has to be plain and he eats very little.  There are some dishes that we should be able to split, though.  Last year we got the chicken and ribs combo at Cosmic Rays.  He ate the ribs, I ate the chicken potatoes and veggies.  I've been going through the CS Restaurant menus checking out meals that he and I could split plus meals that may be a little healthier.  I'm still having a Butter Finger cupcake at Staring Rolls though!  

I also just found out that my turkey bacon has gone from 1 point for 3 strips down to 2 strips.





msylvester01 said:


> Hi all - Im new to the thread. I have been with WW online for about a month now but had to back off some during the holidays. I just wasn't ready yet .
> 
> Now we are full force and going strong. Im excited to join this community and hope to make some new friends along the way!
> 
> Weight in yesterday  - down 4.2
> 
> Marie



Welcome Marie!  I'm glad you're excited about the Program.





BabyTigger99 said:


> Boo, had my first gain today.  I guess I shouldn't be complaining, since I have been on program since May 10 and have lost every since week, except this one, plus I had really good losses the last 5 weeks.  Only a gain of .6 pounds, so now *I am .6 pounds from goal*.  Onward and downward!!



Oooh, sorry to hear that you're up.  How much do you have left to lose before you reach goal???


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I was down 1.2 lbs today!    I'm plotting my weight on the graph at the back of my weight record.  I'm hoping for half a pound each week for the next 14 weeks.  I'd like to be down 7 pounds by the Wednesday before Good Friday.  This loss puts me .7 ahead of the game.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sjms71 hasn't posted in over a week....

Where are you Stephanie???


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was down 1.2 lbs today!    I'm plotting my weight on the graph at the back of my weight record.  I'm hoping for half a pound each week for the next 14 weeks.  I'd like to be down 7 pounds by the Wednesday before Good Friday.  This loss puts me .7 ahead of the game.



That's terrific Jessie!  I like the idea about a graph on your weight record; I'm stealing it.  I do have the graph on e-tools, but having the history right handy might make a difference.

I also had a loss today -- 3.2#.  I was very happy.  However, I've been creeping up the last couple of months -- to the point that I was more than 10 pounds from my goal.  Grrr.  I was below goal last April; I'm hopeful to get back there for this April.  With the start of the New Year, I am approaching it like a new member.  I stayed completely on plan -- tracked, exercised, the whole kit and kaboodle -- and I was successful.  Yea!

I really wanted to get the Dory today.  My leader is something of a Disney fan (not quite to the extent we are, but . . .).  So, she has a stuffed Dory that goes to the biggest loser in her class.  That person keeps it for the week and then brings it back to class.  I even dreamed about it last night.  Is that pitiful or what -- I dreamed that I got the Dory in my WW class.  (I need better dreams!)  When we celebrate weight loss, she says "Dory goes to the biggest loser.  Dory had it tough in the big ocean blue.  But, she just kept swimmin' and that's what we need to do."  Well, at the beginning of the year, with all the newbies losing 4-7 pounds, I figured 3.2 wasn't going to do it, but you never know. Yup, there was a new gal at 5.8.  I know I'm past those days.  I'm kind of sad I may never get the Dory again.  9.4 to goal (again).

I'll stop blabbering now.  Good luck to all!


----------



## book_junkie

Heya-
Just started WW online (meetings are so not fitting into my work schedule right now, which is probably part of the overall problem  ) and seem to be doing OK so far...  However, I have a question that maybe someone on here can answer...  

I have diabetes and am trying to balance it with the WW Points Plus, where fruits are no points what-so-ever...  Anyone having issues/problems with this?  Fruits, while wonderful, are more of a restriction than whole grain carbs for me, and I'm having trouble trying to balance a diabetic friendly diet with the Points...  

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## sjms71

WELCOME to all our newbies  

And a huge, WAY TO GO, to all our losers! 

You guys are all awesome and an inspiration!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Sjms71 hasn't posted in over a week....
> 
> Where are you Stephanie???



I'm here Jessie, having a hard time getting on track 100%.  It's those dang weekends.  I start out on track then go down hill.  Plus it's taking all that I can to motivate myself to exercise.  Anyway, kids have been keeping me busy.  So hard to get back into the school schedule after being off for a month.  I missed my meeting last week.  My MIL wanted to go see the Rembrandt traveling exhibit at the art museum and of course she got tickets for Thursday morning.  Was going to ask you, have you made more concrete plans for your Disney vacation later this year?


----------



## Sandi

book_junkie said:


> Heya-
> Just started WW online (meetings are so not fitting into my work schedule right now, which is probably part of the overall problem  ) and seem to be doing OK so far...  However, I have a question that maybe someone on here can answer...
> 
> I have diabetes and am trying to balance it with the WW Points Plus, where fruits are no points what-so-ever...  Anyone having issues/problems with this?  Fruits, while wonderful, are more of a restriction than whole grain carbs for me, and I'm having trouble trying to balance a diabetic friendly diet with the Points...
> 
> Anyone have any advice?



I am not diabetic, but I've noticed that there are separate pamphlets at our WW facility for various conditions and issues.  Maybe there is one for diabetes coordination.  Did you search the e-tools to see if they have recommendations.  It seems like this would be a pretty common issue, so WW must have some recommendations for how many fruits to eat in a day and when.  Just a thought.


----------



## Ariel484

Great job, everyone! Seems like we're all recovering well from the holidays  

I just weighed in...down 1.2 this week.  I'm very pleased since I was in WDW this past weekend.  After running the marathon, I pretty much ate what I wanted and didn't track at all.  Despite not tracking I did catch myself making *gasp* healthier choices (i.e. getting an apple with lunch instead of fries)! Imagine that! 

So here's a couple of pictures from this weekend...me at the finish:






And the next day in the Magic Kingdom!






I'm down 7.6 overall and am 0.4 away from 5%! Woohoo! 

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## NC State

I have shaved .8 lb from the 4 lbs I gained at Christmas.  I started running this week (more walking than running).  I did 2.11 miles in 30 mins.  I would like to do my first 5K this spring.  Hope everyone has a great week ahead!

-Stephanie


----------



## kinntj

I just joined WW today online!  I was once successful on WW before I got married and kept it off for a few years and then slowly gained it back.  

I signed up for 3 months and see how that goes.  I may start local meetings in the spring if I need face to face support at that time.

This weekend will be a pantry, freezer and refrigerator clean out.  I'll donate some stuff to MIL instead of throwing it out.  On a fixed income, they'll appreciate it.  

My 1st goal is 5%.


----------



## dvcmom72

Hey everyone!  I haven't read through this entire thread yet (I will try to catch up) but I wanted to join in here...hoping it will help me not feel so alone in this WW journey! 
I did WW about 6 years ago and lost about 40 pounds...NEVER felt better.
Then my little boy came along and well, 3 years later I am still battling this extra weight.  So, back to WW I go...tonight actually...YIKES.
I know I can do it because I did it before...it's just a matter of getting my head in the game.  I've tried losing the weight on my own but it's like I NEED to have a stranger weigh me once a week...I know you ladies know what I'm saying. LOL
Anyway, I'm shooting to lose 40 by 40.  Meaning, I turn 40 in November (and I will be in Disney!!)...and I'd like to lose 40 pounds by then.  I just did the math and really that's just under a pound per week so it's NOT impossible.
I look forward to reading through this thread and getting to know you all, and hopefully sharing my good news!


----------



## book_junkie

Newbie so maybe I'm doing it wrong, but if I still have 22 points to go  then why do my weekly points (which where 25 to start this morning say -5 on my etools?    Did something happen online, or did I screw something up?  As far as I knew, it took those points after I used up my daily points, and this morning I had them...  I went to log my lunch, and  GONE!!!!


----------



## book_junkie

Sandi said:


> I am not diabetic, but I've noticed that there are separate pamphlets at our WW facility for various conditions and issues.  Maybe there is one for diabetes coordination.  Did you search the e-tools to see if they have recommendations.  It seems like this would be a pretty common issue, so WW must have some recommendations for how many fruits to eat in a day and when.  Just a thought.



I've looked online and can't fine it, and the one "section" has those just as confused as I am... and one nasty private message that shouldn't be repeated...    I emailed for answers, but no response yet.  

I had tried out a couple of meetings before going the online route, but they were, well, less then encouraging - more  than   Maybe I'll just try walking in and see if someone can help.  If not, I have a long weekend off from work, and maybe between my hubbie and I, we can cross-reference everything and make it work...  A home-grown reference for those in my shoes...


----------



## Sandi

book_junkie said:


> I've looked online and can't fine it, and the one "section" has those just as confused as I am... and one nasty private message that shouldn't be repeated...    I emailed for answers, but no response yet.
> 
> I had tried out a couple of meetings before going the online route, but they were, well, less then encouraging - more  than   Maybe I'll just try walking in and see if someone can help.  If not, I have a long weekend off from work, and maybe between my hubbie and I, we can cross-reference everything and make it work...  A home-grown reference for those in my shoes...



I'm sorry the website Wasn't helpful.


----------



## jadeblue13

Okay gang,  I need a virtual kick in the pants.
I am up 1 lb. again so total loss of 12.6  I really thought I would be hitting 15lbs by now.  Aargh!

I made some of the ww 1pt+ soup- I seem to lose when I have soup and salad or soup and 1/2 sandwich each day for lunch.  But it gets boring fast. 

What do you eat for lunch? It's my hardest meal to plan. I travel around for my job as an early intervention teacher so it needs to be portable most days.

TIA!


----------



## wvdisneyfamily

I just signed back up yesterday because WW is the only plan I can reasonably work into my life. I've got a long way to go...so long it seems overwhelming. My motivations are my son and husband. I need to be healthy for them as well as use what I'm relearning on WW to help them make healthier choices.


----------



## stayhomemom77

I'm back!

I wasn't avoiding the thread (although I made absolutely NO pretense of tracking whatsoever over Christmas) but I was visiting family during the holidays (we were on vacation from December 14th until January 6th--whoot!) so web access was virtually non existent.

So, there was a fearful gain over that three week period (I gained 13 pounds if my scale is to be believed!!)  but I began tracking again the instant I got home.  It was actually a pleasure to get back to my own kitchen where I had control over food choices and portion control (my mother in law is a nightmare for giant portions and full fat food) and had all my tools on hand for easy tracking.

I weigh in on Monday so I'll report on my losses then but I can tell from the mirror and the way my clothing fits that some of what I packed on has already melted off.  Whew!

I'm finding it hard to fit a work out in this week.  I have precious little free time until the evening and then I have no space (or inclination, to be honest) to do anything at that point either.  The living room is very small and the kids are under foot and  I have no place else to go in the winter so working out in the winter HAS to be done while they are in school.  Unfortunately, I've been so ridiculously busy during school hours that I haven't been able to squeeze anything in all week!

In spite of that, I've been walking and cleaning and earning some activity points that way.  Thank goodness!

The goal for next week is to fit in at least three "acutal" workouts in addition to what I've got going on this week.

Great job to all those that have been successful lately!


----------



## Sandi

jadeblue13 said:


> Okay gang,  I need a virtual kick in the pants.
> I am up 1 lb. again so total loss of 12.6  I really thought I would be hitting 15lbs by now.  Aargh!
> 
> I made some of the ww 1pt+ soup- I seem to lose when I have soup and salad or soup and 1/2 sandwich each day for lunch.  But it gets boring fast.
> 
> *What do you eat for lunch? It's my hardest meal to plan. I travel around for my job as an early intervention teacher so it needs to be portable most days.*TIA!



I bring my lunch to work nearly every day.  We have a refrigerator and microwave oven here.  For lunch, I have a frozen dinner (WW Smart Ones, Healthy Choice, Lean Cuisine -- whatever was on sale), a bag of cut up veggies (carrots, celery, etc.), and a piece of fruit.  On days I have to travel, I will pack a sandwich in place of the frozen meal or I'll swing by a Subway for a 6 inch turkey sandwich or spinich salad.  That's my "go to" lunch place if I'm not with clients, etc.  Maybe you could switch up your sandwich so you're doing a wrap in pita or a tortilla some days.  Also, play with what goes in your sandwich.  If you're always doing turkey, try ham or chicken breast.  

I wish I had more ideas for  you.  Lunch is something I'm not paying close attention to because I'm usually continuing to work through it -- not a good thing, but I want to get my work done!


----------



## NC State

I too bring my lunch to work nearly every day. We have a refrigerator and microwave oven here. For lunch, I have a frozen dinner (WW Smart Ones, Healthy Choice, Lean Cuisine -- whatever was on sale), I make the zero point soup in my crock pot and freeze it in small bowls (I can go for two weeks on one pot) and a piece of fruit.


----------



## lisajl

Sandi said:


> I bring my lunch to work nearly every day.  We have a refrigerator and microwave oven here.  For lunch, I have a frozen dinner (WW Smart Ones, Healthy Choice, Lean Cuisine -- whatever was on sale), a bag of cut up veggies (carrots, celery, etc.), and a piece of fruit.  On days I have to travel, I will pack a sandwich in place of the frozen meal or I'll swing by a Subway for a 6 inch turkey sandwich or spinich salad.  That's my "go to" lunch place if I'm not with clients, etc.  Maybe you could switch up your sandwich so you're doing a wrap in pita or a tortilla some days.  Also, play with what goes in your sandwich.  If you're always doing turkey, try ham or chicken breast.
> 
> I wish I had more ideas for  you.  Lunch is something I'm not paying close attention to because I'm usually continuing to work through it -- not a good thing, but I want to get my work done!



I do the same thing.  I just bought 10 of the Smart Ones because they were on sale at Meijer and I had a coupon for $3 off 10.
Yesterday, though, I  took leftover shredded chicken (BBQ), no bread with that, celery and fresh strawberries. That with a water was enough to keep me going till I got home.


----------



## lisajl

I don't know what my weigh in will be on Monday, all I can say is...MY JEANS are LOOSE!!! Woo Hoo!!!

Last weigh in 167.2

Want to weigh 150 by June 2012

Want to weigh 140 by Oct 2012


----------



## BabyTigger99

Welcome to all the newbies!!  I am just moving right along right now.  Kind of just staying the same, unfortunately.  I really need a big kick in the pants right now!!


----------



## robinb

Hi guys!  I didn't go to my meeting this week, but I did enter yesterday's weight on the scale.  Up 2.8 in the last month.  Not bad, but looking back on my weight history it looks like a mountain range.  Peaks of higher weight and valleys of weight loss.  Rinse and repeat.  I am currently only 10 pounds lighter than when I started WW 2+ years ago.  Man, they have made a boat load of money off me!

I tracked yesterday's meals and when I was eating them I thought I was doing pretty good.  Eggs and turkey bacon for breakfast, Rachel Ray's Chicken Cacciatore stoup for lunch and a salad with Newman's own lite italian dressing, skirt steak fajitas on low carb tortillas with fat free sour cream ... and I ate 44 points!  Ug .

Off to Gina's Skinny website to try to find something with less points for dinner.


----------



## kinntj

dvcmom72 said:


> Hey everyone!  I haven't read through this entire thread yet (I will try to catch up) but I wanted to join in here...hoping it will help me not feel so alone in this WW journey!
> Anyway, I'm shooting to lose 40 by 40.  Meaning, I turn 40 in November (and I will be in Disney!!)...and I'd like to lose 40 pounds by then.  I just did the math and really that's just under a pound per week so it's NOT impossible.
> I look forward to reading through this thread and getting to know you all, and hopefully sharing my good news!



I'm new too and welcome!  I think 40 by 40 is a great goal.  Just break that 40 lbs up and take it one or two at a time.  We're here for you!  You're not alone.  



jadeblue13 said:


> Okay gang,  I need a virtual kick in the pants.
> I am up 1 lb. again so total loss of 12.6  I really thought I would be hitting 15lbs by now.  Aargh!
> 
> I made some of the ww 1pt+ soup- I seem to lose when I have soup and salad or soup and 1/2 sandwich each day for lunch.  But it gets boring fast.
> 
> What do you eat for lunch? It's my hardest meal to plan. I travel around for my job as an early intervention teacher so it needs to be portable most days.
> 
> TIA!


 Virtual kick in the pants on it's way!   You're still down, so don't beat yourself up too much.  Start again and keep going!  The good thing is, you know what your trouble area is.  Just start making up a list of things for lunch and put it on your fridge or kitchen cupboard and pick from it.  One of my tricks is to precook lean steak/beef, pork, chicken or turkey and keep them separate in baggies.  Pick from them for whatever you may like, sandwiches, salads, on pasta or rice.  I've learned to go with what I like, otherwise the program won't work for me.  I love cold WW pasta and brown rice so it works for me.  You might not, but you could try it.  If I find any ideas, I'll post them for you.  Portable is hard, but with some research you can find foods that will be more satisfying for you and less boring.



wvdisneyfamily said:


> I just signed back up yesterday because WW is the only plan I can reasonably work into my life. I've got a long way to go...so long it seems overwhelming. My motivations are my son and husband. I need to be healthy for them as well as use what I'm relearning on WW to help them make healthier choices.


  YAY!  Another newbie!  I agree that WW is a great plan to get you to eat healthy, but in a way that's not torture.  I think your motivation is great and stay focused on that.  On the Biggest Loser, Dovett said to a contestant "look at your son, this is why you do it".  Your family is more valuable than smaller jeans.  The smaller jean sizes are just a great plus that comes with it.  



lisajl said:


> I don't know what my weigh in will be on Monday, all I can say is...MY JEANS are LOOSE!!! Woo Hoo!!!
> 
> Last weigh in 167.2
> 
> Want to weigh 150 by June 2012
> 
> Want to weigh 140 by Oct 2012



Fantastic!!!  Great goals!  



BabyTigger99 said:


> Welcome to all the newbies!!  I am just moving right along right now.  Kind of just staying the same, unfortunately.  I really need a big kick in the pants right now!!


  Thank you for the welcome!  Another kick in the pants coming to you!!!   We all need it once in awhile.  I'm still in the honeymoon phase of my first week, so some day I'll need that kick.  Stick around for the payback.  Do you need to shake up your eating a bit?  Have you tried to eat a little more on one day and eat less another?  It's a trick some experts say to use when you plateau.  Also change your exercise routine.   



robinb said:


> Hi guys!  I am currently only 10 pounds lighter than when I started WW 2+ years ago.  Man, they have made a boat load of money off me!
> 
> I tracked yesterday's meals and when I was eating them I thought I was doing pretty good.  Eggs and turkey bacon for breakfast, Rachel Ray's Chicken Cacciatore stoup for lunch and a salad with Newman's own lite italian dressing, skirt steak fajitas on low carb tortillas with fat free sour cream ... and I ate 44 points!  Ug .
> 
> Off to Gina's Skinny website to try to find something with less points for dinner.



You are still down 10 lbs, so that's excellent.  Did you track and then fall off during those 2 years?  Those points do add up fast, don't they?   Can you make something with beans in it? Low points and very filling.  

I love skinnytaste.com!   I'm making 2 of her recipes this weekend.  I'm making 3 bean chili and chicken caccatore.  I think the family will like that. 

Keep up the tracking everyone!  My weigh in day is today, but since I just started yesterday it's the same.  My motivation is very high now since I just started.  I call it the honeymoon phase!


----------



## jadeblue13

lisajl said:


> I do the same thing.  I just bought 10 of the Smart Ones because they were on sale at Meijer and I had a coupon for $3 off 10.
> Yesterday, though, I  took leftover shredded chicken (BBQ), no bread with that, celery and fresh strawberries. That with a water was enough to keep me going till I got home.



Thanks everyone for your lunch ideas-I'll have to think outside the box a little for my travel days.  Lately I was going to Zoup or Subway in place of the fast food places (sorta how I got to this weight over the years) but then my husband had a hissy fit over the budget and all the WW fees, etc etc.  

 I need a microwave for my car      problem solved

Thanks kinntj for the kick-watch for the payback


----------



## Sandi

lisajl said:


> I don't know what my weigh in will be on Monday, all I can say is...*MY JEANS are LOOSE*!!! Woo Hoo!!!
> 
> Last weigh in 167.2
> 
> Want to weigh 150 by June 2012
> 
> Want to weigh 140 by Oct 2012



That there is what we call an NSV  -- Non-Scale Victory!  I cheer your victory.  



robinb said:


> Hi guys!  I didn't go to my meeting this week, but I did enter yesterday's weight on the scale.  Up 2.8 in the last month.  Not bad, but looking back on my weight history it looks like a mountain range.  Peaks of higher weight and valleys of weight loss.  Rinse and repeat.  I am currently only 10 pounds lighter than when I started WW 2+ years ago.  Man, they have made a boat load of money off me!
> 
> I tracked yesterday's meals and when I was eating them I thought I was doing pretty good.  Eggs and turkey bacon for breakfast, Rachel Ray's Chicken Cacciatore stoup for lunch and a salad with Newman's own lite italian dressing, skirt steak fajitas on low carb tortillas with fat free sour cream ... and I ate 44 points!  Ug .
> 
> Off to Gina's Skinny website to try to find something with less points for dinner.



I've got one of those mountain ranges going myself Robin.  The ups and downs are frustrating, but it's better than just going up.  I'm Lifetime, but am 10 pounds from goal and probably closer to 15 pounds from where I want to be.  So, you are not alone.  Let's keep pushing ourselves and one another.


----------



## Sandi

jadeblue13 said:


> Thanks everyone for your lunch ideas-I'll have to think outside the box a little for my travel days.  Lately I was going to Zoup or Subway in place of the fast food places (sorta how I got to this weight over the years) but then my husband had a hissy fit over the budget and all the WW fees, etc etc.
> 
> I need a microwave for my car      problem solved
> 
> Thanks kinntj for the kick-watch for the payback



Tell your DH to get over it.  Look, we're trying to take better care of ourselves so that we can take care of our families, jobs, friends, etc.  I'm not wasting money on booze, drugs, shopping, movies, parties, etc.  I'm "investing" money in a healthy lifestyle.  If you spend a little more money on Zoup! or Subway now instead of McD's, etc., you'll get to WW lifetime status sooner and then you can quit paying the WW fees.


----------



## slp1650

Hello everyone!

I signed up for weight watchers just over two weeks ago to try and get a hold on my weight.  I'm looking to lose at least 20 pounds and get a better, healthier lifestyle.

So far, I'm down about 6-7 pounds.  I'm just using the online tracking plan because my life is way to hectic and constantly changing for me to get to meetings on a normal schedule.  

Today I was actually excited to go to the store to find out what I could and couldn't eat.  The challenge for me right now is that I'm in an extended stay housing situation as I wait for my own house to get done.  I've gotten as much stuff that I could microwave or prepare without cooking that's still within a good point value.  It was also buy 1 get 1 free on the Weight Watchers desserts so I picked up a few of those.

I don't know how long it'll take me to lose the weight or how long I'll be on the program, but I'm definitely excited to be starting this journey.  It's something I've been needing to do for a while...


----------



## jadeblue13

Sandi said:


> Tell your DH to get over it.  Look, we're trying to take better care of ourselves so that we can take care of our families, jobs, friends, etc.  I'm not wasting money on booze, drugs, shopping, movies, parties, etc.  I'm "investing" money in a healthy lifestyle.  If you spend a little more money on Zoup! or Subway now instead of McD's, etc., you'll get to WW lifetime status sooner and then you can quit paying the WW fees.



Thanks, Sandi!  My DH has been supportive but every Jan we have the "budget discussion" and look to get back on track-add to that the fact that I want to get a treadmill and it was too much for him.  He'll snap out of it.


----------



## kinntj

Last night was DH's work winter party and I did good on dinner with eating turkey, string beans and ceasar salad (1/2 cup) with a 1/2 glass of white wine.  Then I walked into the dessert room...I grabbed a chocolate raspberry trifle.  Very rich and yummy!  Lots of Points!

Looks like I'm using most of my weekly points on yesterday and hope to reel it in the rest of the weekend.  I'm making pork chops for dinner.  

Tracking really does help, even though I'm shocked by the value of certain foods.  I had 2 sausage links this morning with my scrambled eggs and grapefruit.  Those sausage links blew me out of the water.  No more pork sausage for me.  Turkey or chicken anyone?

Keep going....


----------



## NC State

I love turkey bacon, it's only 1 pt per slice.


----------



## Sandi

jadeblue13 said:


> Thanks, Sandi!  My DH has been supportive but every Jan we have the "budget discussion" and look to get back on track-add to that the fact that I want to get a treadmill and it was too much for him.  He'll snap out of it.



Oh, good.  Been there myself!  I actually convinced my DH to buy a treadmill many years.  DH was right on that one.


----------



## msylvester01

Good Morning everyone! 

weight in today, down 1.2

I wish it was more but a loss is a loss. I am doing this with some ladies from the office and one of them is already down over 10 pounds! i WISH! I need the motivation to start exercising. In the past I try the full on workout videos, am sore the next morning and chicken out.

What kind of exercise are you doing for those just starting off? Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thank you for being here! I know we can do this together.


----------



## lisajl

msylvester01 said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> weight in today, down 1.2
> 
> I wish it was more but a loss is a loss. I am doing this with some ladies from the office and one of them is already down over 10 pounds! i WISH! I need the motivation to start exercising. In the past I try the full on workout videos, am sore the next morning and chicken out.
> 
> What kind of exercise are you doing for those just starting off? Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you for being here! I know we can do this together.



HEY! 1.2 is great!  In fact, any loss is good.  Congrats on that!

I am using my treadmill right now.  I had knee surgery in November and still having issues with my knee.  I think the treadmill is making the knee a bit better.  I also walk up and down my stairs as I need to and even when I don't need to.  I have a membership to an exercise place but they mostly do aerobics and my knee dr. does not want me doing that right now.

So, keep moving forward!!! YOU CAN DO THIS!


----------



## sjms71

*WELCOME, WELCOME, WELCOME!!* it's so great to have a bunch of new people join the thread.

 Ariel484,  great job, love the pictures and see you lost weight too.

WAY TO GO, TO ALL OUR LOSERS!

sounds like everyone is doing great, keep up the good work. 

Toni-Ann, are you still hanging around?  Hope you're doing ok


----------



## book_junkie

Thought I'd check in as here is much nicer than WW boards...  Week 2 done and even confused about a LOT of stuff, somehow I've dropped 12.6 pounds ( no fainting, i have a LOT to lose)...  

Tried to get an Essentials members kit from a store near me, and was told point blank that unless I converted my online membership and joined the meetings only, not even the meetings pas s, they can't sell me anything, not books, not food, not anything.    They also didn't have anything related diabetes wise, " Don't you have a doctor for that?"    Um, if that was working, i wouldn't be here and asking for help and playing for your program.  

So I went shopping, but instead of chocolate i found these really neat containers for lunches.  They're OGGI, called Chill and Go.  They have a mini freezer pack that fits into the container, and the one I got was the 32 oz. size that has a separate 4 oz. dressing container, and the big container separated in three parts.  There's even a fork and soon that snaps into the lid.  Perfect for lunch salads!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

book_junkie said:


> Tried to get an Essentials members kit from a store near me, and was told point blank that unless I converted my online membership and joined the meetings only, not even the meetings pas s, they can't sell me anything, not books, not food, not anything.    They also didn't have anything related diabetes wise, " Don't you have a doctor for that?"    Um, if that was working, i wouldn't be here and asking for help and playing for your program.



Are you serious??!!  You should have been able to make that purchase.  Try another location.  Anyone should be able to come in off the street and purchase products.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> *WELCOME, WELCOME, WELCOME!!* it's so great to have a bunch of new people join the thread.
> 
> Ariel484,  great job, love the pictures and see you lost weight too.
> 
> WAY TO GO, TO ALL OUR LOSERS!
> 
> sounds like everyone is doing great, keep up the good work.
> 
> Toni-Ann, are you still hanging around?  Hope you're doing ok




So how are Thursdays going for you?  You dont post about that anymore.  Let us know if you need our help.

How are things going with your son?


----------



## kinntj

NC State said:


> I love turkey bacon, it's only 1 pt per slice.


  This is what I usually make, but DH was cooking and made the pork sausage links.  I need to get something that DH and the kids will eat.  I'm trying hard to find things the whole family can change to.



msylvester01 said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> weight in today, down 1.2
> 
> What kind of exercise are you doing for those just starting off? Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you for being here! I know we can do this together.



Congratulations on your loss!  That is success!  Losing between 1-2 lbs a week means you're doing it right.  Lose too fast and it could mean you're not getting all you need to satisfy you.  

My exercise has been shoveling snow for 30 minutes 2 days ago and I do the Walk Away the Pounds dvds.  This is a great starting out workout for me while I try to get the program under way.



book_junkie said:


> Thought I'd check in as here is much nicer than WW boards...  Week 2 done and even confused about a LOT of stuff, somehow I've dropped 12.6 pounds ( no fainting, i have a LOT to lose)...
> 
> Tried to get an Essentials members kit from a store near me, and was told point blank that unless I converted my online membership and joined the meetings only



Congratulations on your weight loss!  What a great start!
I'm glad you like it here.  I do too!  It's hard to navigate to the right boards online to get the help you need.  

That's wrong that they turned you away.  Maybe it's different manager styles at the meeting places.  Is there any locations that you could try besides that one?



Today has been much better on eating.  I will be grocery shopping in awhile after I finish up my list and menu for the week.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I found this and thought some of you may be interested.  It's a Disney food blog on eating healthy at WDW.

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2010/02/04/eating-healthy-in-walt-disney-world/ 

It gives healthy suggestions at some of the restaurants and gives the nutrition info on the Mickey Bar.  

The Butter Finger Cupcake didn't get mentioned so I guess it's not healthy!


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> Toni-Ann, are you still hanging around?  Hope you're doing ok



I'm here.  Barely, but I am here.

I just can't seem to get my head back on straight.  Gained back about half of what I had lost.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> I'm here.  Barely, but I am here.
> 
> I just can't seem to get my head back on straight.  Gained back about half of what I had lost.




Nooooooooooo!  Anything we can do??


----------



## NC State

Just had to share my news.  I was able to walk/run for 2.16 miles in 30 mins today, I can feel myself getting stronger each day!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I found this and thought some of you may be interested.  It's a Disney food blog on eating healthy at WDW.
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2010/02/04/eating-healthy-in-walt-disney-world/
> 
> It gives healthy suggestions at some of the restaurants and gives the nutrition info on the Mickey Bar.
> 
> *The Butter Finger Cupcake didn't get mentioned so I guess it's not healthy!*



Well, at least we have confirmation now.  It was so unclear before.



mrzrich said:


> I'm here.  Barely, but I am here.
> 
> I just can't seem to get my head back on straight.  Gained back about half of what I had lost.



Like Jessie said, let us know how we can help.  It's good to see you post here again.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Ugh, still plugging along here.  I am soooo close to goal, I don't know why I am sabatoging myself!!!  Our at work meetings are still up in the air, and I think that is really really bothering me!  My schedule at night is SUPER BUSY, and the at work meetings during my lunch hour were perfect.  As of last week, we were 3 people short of getting our meetings back.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Well, at least we have confirmation now.  It was so unclear before.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Woohoo!!  Just got word today that starting next Tuesday, we will get our At Work meetings back!!!!!!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> So how are Thursdays going for you?  You dont post about that anymore.  Let us know if you need our help.
> 
> How are things going with your son?



Yes, been going to meetings I was up 1lb last week.  Had a terrible weekend food wise again and got on the scaler his morning and I am up..........a lot .   I am not really hungry but I have an increase in appetite like no ones business.  TMI ALERT, I've been having spotting issues for months.  Went to dr's and she thinks it may be a form of endometriosis or possible periomenapause.  Anyway, she started me on a new medication the middle of December.  I am thinking the medicine is just messing me up, I want to eat all the time, I'm tired, unmotivated to do anything.  I go see her for a check up in like 3 weeks so, we will see.  Adam is doing much better.  He has stayed in his room and slept through the night since the beginning of December with no problems.  Thanks for asking .  

TONI-ANN:   sorry you are struggling but glad you are still hanging in there.  Sometimes we need a break from tracking and life but, we all know you have it in you to do this.  We are here if you need us .


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> Just had to share my news.  I was able to walk/run for 2.16 miles in 30 mins today, I can feel myself getting stronger each day!



 GREAT JOB!!!!!!


----------



## sjms71

In case anyone needs a little extra motivation like me


----------



## kinntj

BabyTigger99 said:


> Woohoo!!  Just got word today that starting next Tuesday, we will get our At Work meetings back!!!!!!



That will be nice and convenient for you.  YAY!



sjms71 said:


> In case anyone needs a little extra motivation like me



Absolutely true!  Some days you need extra motivation just to make it through.

Friday and Saturday was tough.  I used quite a bit of weekly points to get me through.  Sunday was a great on plan day for me and didn't use all of my points.  I had 4 left and felt I didn't need those.  

I'm trying to find more vegetarian meals to fit into plan.  I don't think I could go full out vegetarian, but feel that I could help things along by eating a lot less.  Beef is the first thing I'll cut out of my diet completely.  I feel I really don't need it and neither does my body.  DH still wants to eat beef, so I'll make him something once every 2 weeks for a treat.


----------



## PlutoBaby

Just started the WW online (not much a meeting type) and lost 3.5 in the second week!  Always been active but finding my issue was with the portion sizes.  Have had a few days where I'm absolutely starving, but also finding how filling a salad can be with just a couple ounces of fresh mozzerella cheese can be (the stuff packaged in water, not the bagged kind - and SO yummy!).  Love the online boards/challenges too.  They do really provide alot of support. 

3.5 down, 23 to go!


----------



## slp1650

PlutoBaby said:


> Just started the WW online (not much a meeting type) and lost 3.5 in the second week!  Always been active but finding my issue was with the portion sizes.  Have had a few days where I'm absolutely starving, but also finding how filling a salad can be with just a couple ounces of fresh mozzerella cheese can be (the stuff packaged in water, not the bagged kind - and SO yummy!).  Love the online boards/challenges too.  They do really provide alot of support.
> 
> 3.5 down, 23 to go!



I totally know where you are coming from!  I was a competitive athlete up until a few years ago and have had trouble with my portion control.  I'm still active just not as much as when I was training with the teams.  I'm trying to get back down to a weight I was during training, but we'll see.  I'm down 7 pounds and still have 13-23 to go.  I haven't decided the total amount I want to lose, I just know I want to lose.

I love the support they give you.  I've been wanting to try and cook a lot of the recipes, but unfortunately my kitchen is still being built... 

Good job with your first week and good luck with the rest of your pounds!


----------



## camnhan

Hi
New to this forum, have done WW for about a year now...had been down 25lbs at one point but have been BAD for the past few months and it shows...first weigh in in months had me up 13 I was so disgusted with myself!!! 
Mondays are weigh ins for us at work...stayed same but still struggling with staying on points and getting to the gym. I find that if I don't work out regularly then I don't loose...doesn't matter if I stay on points or not...
Worried we are going to loose our at work program because if so I won't be able to get to meetings and such.

Hoping to loose another 30+


----------



## Ariel484

sjms71 said:


> ... Ariel484,  great job, love the pictures and see you lost weight too....



Thanks!! 



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I found this and thought some of you may be interested.  It's a Disney food blog on eating healthy at WDW.
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2010/02/04/eating-healthy-in-walt-disney-world/
> 
> It gives healthy suggestions at some of the restaurants and gives the nutrition info on the Mickey Bar.
> 
> The Butter Finger Cupcake didn't get mentioned so I guess it's not healthy!



Thanks for this link! Too bad about the Butterfinger Cupcake 



NC State said:


> Just had to share my news.  I was able to walk/run for 2.16 miles in 30 mins today, I can feel myself getting stronger each day!



Woohoo!! Way to go! 



PlutoBaby said:


> Just started the WW online (not much a meeting type) and lost 3.5 in the second week!  Always been active but finding my issue was with the portion sizes.  Have had a few days where I'm absolutely starving, but also finding how filling a salad can be with just a couple ounces of fresh mozzerella cheese can be (the stuff packaged in water, not the bagged kind - and SO yummy!).  Love the online boards/challenges too.  They do really provide alot of support.
> 
> 3.5 down, 23 to go!





slp1650 said:


> I totally know where you are coming from!  I was a competitive athlete up until a few years ago and have had trouble with my portion control.  I'm still active just not as much as when I was training with the teams.  I'm trying to get back down to a weight I was during training, but we'll see.  I'm down 7 pounds and still have 13-23 to go.  I haven't decided the total amount I want to lose, I just know I want to lose.
> 
> I love the support they give you.  I've been wanting to try and cook a lot of the recipes, but unfortunately my kitchen is still being built...
> 
> Good job with your first week and good luck with the rest of your pounds!



I'm in the same boat that you two are - activity (running) is not the issue, portion size and controlling my insane sweet tooth are.  



camnhan said:


> Hi
> New to this forum, have done WW for about a year now...had been down 25lbs at one point but have been BAD for the past few months and it shows...first weigh in in months had me up 13 I was so disgusted with myself!!!
> Mondays are weigh ins for us at work...stayed same but still struggling with staying on points and getting to the gym. I find that if I don't work out regularly then I don't loose...doesn't matter if I stay on points or not...
> Worried we are going to loose our at work program because if so I won't be able to get to meetings and such.
> 
> Hoping to loose another 30+



Welcome!! 

One thing that's helped me with getting workouts in lately is to do them in the morning, as unattractive as that sounds.  (I'm really lucky to have access to a gym at work though.) Anyway, I like getting it done before the day begins...if I leave it until after work there's a better chance I'll just say "screw it" and go home.   Maybe you can try getting to the gym in the morning? I know that doesn't work with everyone's schedule, but it works for me.

I hope you don't lose your At-Work meetings! :


----------



## BabyTigger99

Great job for all the new people!!  You guys are rocking!!!

So, I told myself I am not weighing in this week.  Last week I had to try and find a meeting that fit in my schedule, and I had my first gain since being on WW (I started on May 10).  It totally threw me for a loop.  We didn't have our at work meeting this week, but we are back on for next week, so I decided that since I have been doing really well (well, aside from my big eating disaster because of the Packers game...), that I am not going to try and find a meeting that I can get to, and just wait until our at work meeting on Tuesday, and hopefully (cross your fingers!!) I should hit goal that day, with all my WW buddies to see (and be motivation for those just starting our at work program).


----------



## Licorice1

Perhaps this was asked earlier, but is there a site for the points plus values for meals/snacks offered at the parks/hotels.  I'm thinking my 49 extra points are going to be used up the first day!


----------



## Tracyvp

Hi, everyone!  Welcome to all the new folks!  I've been so crazy-busy that I haven't come to check in for over a week, but I did go to meeting last Friday and was down another .8 for a total of 7.4.  Slow and steady, just the way I have planned. 

I also exceeded my 20AP goal for the week by 15APs!  Just wearing that dumb pedometer is such a help. I think of it as my "electronic conscience."  I can't bear to look at it at the end of the day and see a big fat "0" for points, so I tend to both make a point of walking places I need to go during the day, and also just go for a late night walk around the neighborhood before bedtime just to get the AP in for the day!  Still trying to shoot for 10k steps per day but not beating myself up on days that doesn't happen.

Still not ready to add in actual "workouts" but I've got way more energy than I did a month ago, so I'm hoping to add some elliptical days in after next week.


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> Great job for all the new people!!  You guys are rocking!!!
> 
> So, I told myself I am not weighing in this week.  Last week I had to try and find a meeting that fit in my schedule, and I had my first gain since being on WW (I started on May 10).  It totally threw me for a loop.  We didn't have our at work meeting this week, but we are back on for next week, so I decided that since I have been doing really well (well, aside from my big eating disaster because of the Packers game...), that I am not going to try and find a meeting that I can get to, and just wait until our at work meeting on Tuesday, and hopefully (cross your fingers!!) I should hit goal that day, *with all my WW buddies to see *(and be motivation for those just starting our at work program).



That's some good incentive.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.



Licorice1 said:


> Perhaps this was asked earlier, but is there a site for the points plus values for meals/snacks offered at the parks/hotels.  I'm thinking my 49 extra points are going to be used up the first day!



I am not aware of any such site.  I just try to compare WDW foods to other restaurants or just do my best estimate.


----------



## Sandi

I was down 0.6 at my WI today.  I'm going in the right direction.  I signed up for another Zumba class so I'll have WW at noon and Zumba at 7:00 on Wednesdays.  This Zumba class is 30 minutes of Zumba fitness, 20 minutes of Zumba toning, and 10 minutes of abdominal work.  I'm really looking forward to it.  I didn't take a class during the fall term and that's when everything went to heck.  Maybe Zumba will save me and get me back to goal!

Good luck to everyone this week!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> Great job for all the new people!!  You guys are rocking!!!
> 
> So, I told myself I am not weighing in this week.  Last week I had to try and find a meeting that fit in my schedule, and I had my first gain since being on WW (I started on May 10).  It totally threw me for a loop.  We didn't have our at work meeting this week, but we are back on for next week, so I decided that since I have been doing really well (well, aside from my big eating disaster because of the Packers game...), that I am not going to try and find a meeting that I can get to, and just wait until our at work meeting on Tuesday, and hopefully (cross your fingers!!) I should hit goal that day, with all my WW buddies to see (and be motivation for those just starting our at work program).



My fingers are crossed for you, too!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Welcome to all the new people that have joined us lately and congrats on all the losses so far this week. 

I'm down 0.8 which means that I'm still ahead of the game for losing 7lbs in 14 weeks.    There are no eating challenges coming up this week and next week is my staff weigh in so that should keep me motivated and on track until next Wednesday...hopefully!

Good luck to the rest of you who are still waiting to attend your weekly meeting.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Yes, been going to meetings I was up 1lb last week.  Had a terrible weekend food wise again and got on the scaler his morning and I am up..........a lot .   I am not really hungry but I have an increase in appetite like no ones business.  TMI ALERT, I've been having spotting issues for months.  Went to dr's and she thinks it may be a form of endometriosis or possible periomenapause.  Anyway, she started me on a new medication the middle of December.  I am thinking the medicine is just messing me up, I want to eat all the time, I'm tired, unmotivated to do anything.  I go see her for a check up in like 3 weeks so, we will see.  Adam is doing much better.  He has stayed in his room and slept through the night since the beginning of December with no problems.  Thanks for asking .



I'm glad he's doing better.  I hope you were able to find out what was bothering him.

Sounds like the medication may be the culprit.  Maybe your doctor can help you with that.  Good luck tomorrow at you weigh in.

Have you thought about keeping raw chopped veggies around so you can grab some of those when you're feeling hungry??


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> Great job for all the new people!!  You guys are rocking!!!
> 
> So, I told myself I am not weighing in this week.  Last week I had to try and find a meeting that fit in my schedule, and I had my first gain since being on WW (I started on May 10).  It totally threw me for a loop.  We didn't have our at work meeting this week, but we are back on for next week, so I decided that since I have been doing really well (well, aside from my big eating disaster because of the Packers game...), that I am not going to try and find a meeting that I can get to, and just wait until our at work meeting on Tuesday, and hopefully (cross your fingers!!) I should hit goal that day, with all my WW buddies to see (and be motivation for those just starting our at work program).




I'm going to wish Baby Elliot a happy 2nd birthday now because I'm afraid I may forget when the big day is finally here.


----------



## NC State

What a week!  I went to the gym for 5 days, I'm now up to walked/run 2.19 miles in 30 mins.  Then I took a TV to work with a workout DVD and worked out for 15 mins for two days...and I only lost .6 lbs.  I know it's a lost but with all that did I was hopeing for a bigger lost.

-Stephanie


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> What a week!  I went to the gym for 5 days, I'm now up to walked/run 2.19 miles in 30 mins.  Then I took a TV to work with a workout DVD and worked out for 15 mins for two days...and I only lost .6 lbs.  I know it's a lost but with all that did I was hopeing for a bigger lost.
> 
> -Stephanie



I know how you feel Stephanie.  It's hard to remember that slow and steady wins the race long term.  Remind us where you are in your weight loss journey.  Are you getting close to a milestone?


----------



## pinkxray

My last meeting/weigh in was Dec 22. I was fully prepared to stay on track during the holidays and then, all of the sudden Dec. 23 rolled around and I dropped off the plan and haven't been on since 

I keep saying I will get back on plan for a few days and then weigh in but with no accountability make it half way through the day before I start eating chips/ crackers for my meals 

My normal weigh in Tuesday but I am headed out this morning to face the firing squad. This way I can get back on track. 

So, so scared of that scale today


----------



## BabyTigger99

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm going to wish Baby Elliot a happy 2nd birthday now because I'm afraid I may forget when the big day is finally here.



Awww, thanks!!!


----------



## kinntj

Congratulations to those who are losing this week!  .6 or .8 are losses and should be celebrated.  Our body will sometimes do things we don't think it should for one reason or another we don't understand.  

To those who fell off a bit and gained some, can at least start where you're at and not go back to where you started.  You caught it before it got too bad and that's a good thing.  Look at the positive.   Start now and keep going and we'll be here for you.

This week I'm learning that pasta (white) doesn't fill me up long term.  I feel hungry maybe an hour after eating it.  I'm going to have to change that to whole grain and see how that does.  I'm also keeping a journal of what foods really satisfy me and keeps me that way for awhile.  I made chili 2 nights ago and 1 cup really filled me up along with saltines and a salad.  

I weigh in tomorrow morning, so I'm super anxious to see what happens.


----------



## HLAuburn

I really want to start WW, but I'm a little confused about all the options from the website.  What I'm getting is that you can basically do "traditional" meetings OR do the online program - is that right?  I really think I'd do best with the meetings since they make you accountable and it would give me goal to work towards each week.   But if you do the meetings, do you still have access to online tools like recipes?

Also, what is a "monthly pass" you can purchase online?  Is that a good way to start?

Thanks!


----------



## Tracyvp

HLAuburn said:


> I really want to start WW, but I'm a little confused about all the options from the website.  What I'm getting is that you can basically do "traditional" meetings OR do the online program - is that right?  I really think I'd do best with the meetings since they make you accountable and it would give me goal to work towards each week.   But if you do the meetings, do you still have access to online tools like recipes?
> 
> Also, what is a "monthly pass" you can purchase online?  Is that a good way to start?
> 
> Thanks!



The Monthly Pass allows you unlimited access to both meetings and to the online components such as eTools.  It is by far the best way to go.  Otherwise, you just pay by the week to go to meetings or pay by the week to do the online option.  

The "benefit" (I consider it a downside) of paying by the week is that if you opt not to go to the meeting or use the website, that week, you don't pay.  But for me, if I don't pay, I'm less likely to go to the meetings or sign in to the website, and then I "forget" to track my food and I lose accountability and eventually will fall off the plan.  So I definitely think Monthly Pass is the way to go.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

HLAuburn said:


> I really want to start WW, but I'm a little confused about all the options from the website.  What I'm getting is that you can basically do "traditional" meetings OR do the online program - is that right?  I really think I'd do best with the meetings since they make you accountable and it would give me goal to work towards each week.   But if you do the meetings, do you still have access to online tools like recipes?
> 
> Also, what is a "monthly pass" you can purchase online?  Is that a good way to start?
> 
> Thanks!



First of all, congratulations on your decision to join Weight Watchers!  You've definitely made the best choice!  

Yes, you're right about doing meetings or doing it online.  Meetings definitely keep us more accountable and the support is unlimited.  

Having a monthly pass just means that you dont have to deal with money or credit/bank cards at the scale.  It's faster for you because you dont have to worry about paying;  you can show just them your MPass and get weighed.  It renews on your credit card each month and the renewed one comes to your mailbox, however, if you forget to bring it, it may mean that you'll have to pay the weekly fee but that may all depend on who waits on you and if they have the expiry date recorded in your file.  There are really no disadvantages to going with monthly pass.  It's what the majority of WW members are using.

Monthly pass is also your best payment option.  It's cheaper then both the pay-as-you go rate and the 20 week pass.  You are able to purchase it online or at the meeting. (Staff get a teeny weeny commission from every MP sold in the meetings but nothing from the ones purchased online, however, the choice is totally yours because you need to do what works best for you!)  With the purchase of monthly pass, you get etools access for free so you'll have access to the recipes, tracker, calculator, recipe builder and lots of other neat stuff.  If you've got an iphone, you may not need to purchase a calculator because you can get an app for that but if you don't then buying a calculator at the meeting may be an excellent choice for you as well.

Good luck!


----------



## slp1650

My weigh in is on Sunday, but it looks like I'm going to have lost another 2 pounds!  Kind of excited since I was going up and down a lot the week before.  I'll be down just about 8 pounds, almost to my 5% goal of 10 pounds... Surprisingly, I'm excited and anxious for that weight in.


----------



## TiggerFan3590

New to this thread and very happy I found it... This is my 4th week with WW and I am down 3.8 total.... VERY slow loss... I am participating in the Tinker Bell Half on the 29th of January and have been training for that race.  I haven't been using my AP, some weeks as much as 58, so I don't know if my system is in complete "hold" mode.  I know that I am eating MUCH better and feel great, so I know this is the right plan for me.  Love all of the information and support here.  Hope to add to it!  I BELIEVE I can do this!!!  Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## Tracyvp

I'm so excited!  I weighed in this morning and I am down another 2.4 pounds!  I really was not expecting that.  I was really, really good this week, (didn't touch my weekly points and earned/swapped 23 APs for the week) but I know that after the first few weeks everything slows down, so I was only expecting another .8 or so.  I was shocked and surprised. Total lost since December 9 is 9.8 pounds!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

slp1650 said:


> My weigh in is on Sunday, but it looks like I'm going to have lost another 2 pounds!  Kind of excited since I was going up and down a lot the week before.  I'll be down just about 8 pounds, almost to my 5% goal of 10 pounds... Surprisingly, I'm excited and anxious for that weight in.



Way to go...and we're all excited for you!  



TiggerFan3590 said:


> New to this thread and very happy I found it... This is my 4th week with WW and I am down 3.8 total.... VERY slow loss... I am participating in the Tinker Bell Half on the 29th of January and have been training for that race.  I haven't been using my AP, some weeks as much as 58, so I don't know if my system is in complete "hold" mode.  I know that I am eating MUCH better and feel great, so I know this is the right plan for me.  Love all of the information and support here.  Hope to add to it!  I BELIEVE I can do this!!!  Hope everyone has a great weekend!!



Welcome to the thread!  Please dont compare your rate of weight loss to others.  Everyone's body is different.  You're losing at a rate of almost a pound per week which is excellent and not slow at all.  Be happy with that.  It's not just about the losses either; it's also about the successes you are enjoying -- eating better, feeling great like you said.  You're doing a wonderful job making the Plan work for you.  Keep at it!  





Tracyvp said:


> I'm so excited!  I weighed in this morning and I am down another 2.4 pounds!  I really was not expecting that.  I was really, really good this week, (didn't touch my weekly points and earned/swapped 23 APs for the week) but I know that after the first few weeks everything slows down, so I was only expecting another .8 or so.  I was shocked and surprised. Total lost since December 9 is 9.8 pounds!



Excellent!


----------



## zeke11

My dd encouraged me to try WW online so I signed up.  I started on January 6 and as of my weigh in yesterday, I had lost a whole QUARTER POUND.  Can you say discouraged??

My daughter asked if I was following the point calculating and adding correctly and I must say I am doing very well with that aside from today when I binged out with a cheeseburger, cheese fries and a WW muffin because I was sooo discouraged.

I am 57, post-menopausal and for the past 5 years or so have just had the hardest time to drop weight.  My metabolism is just totally insane.  It is going to be hard to stick with this program unless I see some results.  I mean, results are what keeps you going and if they aren't there, it just is crazy hard to track points and eat veggies when I crave chocolate.

Wish me luck.  I'm trying....

   Kris


----------



## Tracyvp

zeke11 said:


> My dd encouraged me to try WW online so I signed up.  I started on January 6 and as of my weigh in yesterday, I had lost a whole QUARTER POUND.  Can you say discouraged??
> 
> My daughter asked if I was following the point calculating and adding correctly and I must say I am doing very well with that aside from today when I binged out with a cheeseburger, cheese fries and a WW muffin because I was sooo discouraged.
> 
> I am 57, post-menopausal and for the past 5 years or so have just had the hardest time to drop weight.  My metabolism is just totally insane.  It is going to be hard to stick with this program unless I see some results.  I mean, results are what keeps you going and if they aren't there, it just is crazy hard to track points and eat veggies when I crave chocolate.
> 
> Wish me luck.  I'm trying....
> 
> Kris



Welcome, Kris!  I'm sorry things didn't go well your first week, but hang in there.  Just be sure you're measuring amounts accurately and give your body a chance to adjust.  Normally people lose faster in the beginning, but everyone is different and I really would encourage you to stick it out. Have you also been getting in your recommended 14 Activity Points per week?  It's not hard to do at all and sometimes just that little bit will bump your metabolism up.  

Times like this I thing it's really helpful to be going to meetings because then you have a LIVE body you can talk to and they know the right questions to ask to help you figure out if you're doing something wrong or if it's just taking your body a little bit to get with the program.

The one thing I have noticed over time is that there are weeks when I simply cannot account for the lack of weight loss because I KNOW that I did everything right. Then, suddenly, 2 weeks later I'll have a big loss for no apparent reason. I have no idea why my body doesn't lose at a consistent rate but sometimes it just doesn't.

The other obvious (but sometimes forgotten) thing to think about is that it's not all about weight loss. It's about being healthier.  And changing the way you eat is accomplishing that no matter what the scale says.  And the scale WILL catch up if  you stick to the plan. I promise!


----------



## slp1650

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Way to go...and we're all excited for you!



Thank you!

I finished the day with a milkshake, but considering I ran for 70+ minutes today (I'm training for the Princess 1/2 marathon), I'm pretty sure it wasn't too bad... and I'll be running tomorrow morning just in case


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

zeke11 said:


> My dd encouraged me to try WW online so I signed up.  I started on January 6 and as of my weigh in yesterday, I had lost a whole QUARTER POUND.  Can you say discouraged??
> 
> My daughter asked if I was following the point calculating and adding correctly and I must say I am doing very well with that aside from today when I binged out with a cheeseburger, cheese fries and a WW muffin because I was sooo discouraged.
> 
> I am 57, post-menopausal and for the past 5 years or so have just had the hardest time to drop weight.  My metabolism is just totally insane.  It is going to be hard to stick with this program unless I see some results.  I mean, results are what keeps you going and if they aren't there, it just is crazy hard to track points and eat veggies when I crave chocolate.
> 
> Wish me luck.  I'm trying....
> 
> Kris



I agree with Tracyvp...maybe meetings would be best for you.  You could try them for a month or two until you're comfortable with the program and your results and then go back to Online.  Nothing compares to the accountability and support you'll find at the meetings though.

Good luck!


----------



## jadeblue13

Tracyvp said:


> The Monthly Pass allows you unlimited access to both meetings and to the online components such as eTools.  It is by far the best way to go.  Otherwise, you just pay by the week to go to meetings or pay by the week to do the online option.
> 
> The "benefit" (I consider it a downside) of paying by the week is that if you opt not to go to the meeting or use the website, that week, you don't pay.  But for me, if I don't pay, I'm less likely to go to the meetings or sign in to the website, and then I "forget" to track my food and I lose accountability and eventually will fall off the plan.  So I definitely think Monthly Pass is the way to go.



Any idea why certain areas don't offer the Monthly Pass?  Our center offers specials where you can get a discount and they just came out with a special offer for lifetime members to get the online free for a number of weeks.  Just curious.


----------



## jadeblue13

Forgot to add my weigh in info.

Lost 1.2 lbs for total of 13.8   I am really trying to use power foods to fill me up and my tracking is going better.

Congrats to all the new ww members and keep up the good work!

Think I'll go shovel some snow-got about 4 inches and the snowplow hasn't come around yet. Activity points-yay!


----------



## HLAuburn

I found a meeting close by that I think will work well for me - so do I just show up to the first meeting?    I found a link to "pre-register", but other than that, so I need to let anyone know I plan to attend?  And is the first meeting always free?  I read that I should plan to stay after the meeting for a introduction meeting, so I'll definitely do that, but I just wanted to know what else to expect.

Thanks!


----------



## sjms71

Hey all hope everyone is having a great weekend. Came across this website through my new obsession pintrest.com .  Thought I'd share: www.laaloosh.com.  Great recipes with WW points.

Jessie, this one's for you!
http://www.laaloosh.com/2010/06/03/butterfinger-pie-recipe/


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

HLAuburn said:


> I found a meeting close by that I think will work well for me - so do I just show up to the first meeting?    I found a link to "pre-register", but other than that, so I need to let anyone know I plan to attend?  And is the first meeting always free?  I read that I should plan to stay after the meeting for a introduction meeting, so I'll definitely do that, but I just wanted to know what else to expect.
> 
> Thanks!



You don't have to pre-register, you just show up.  You can visit the meeting for free but if you want to join at that meeting, you'll have to register and pay.  You should really decide before you get there if you're going to join or not.  There is a bit of paperwork to do so it's best to arrive 20 - 30 minutes early to avoid line-ups.  The meeting should last about 30 minutes, then a 5 minute intro to the plan for new members and then the 20 minute PowerStart session which immediately follows.  There are three different sessions so you should plan to stay for them for the first 3 weeks.  They may take you over to the products area and show you what tools are available to assist you in your weight loss.  Have a look around even if they don't offer to show you.

I hope that helps you.  Come back afterwards and let us know how it went.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hey all hope everyone is having a great weekend. Came across this website through my new obsession pintrest.com .  Thought I'd share: www.laaloosh.com.  Great recipes with WW points.
> 
> Jessie, this one's for you!
> http://www.laaloosh.com/2010/06/03/butterfinger-pie-recipe/



I'm drooling all over my keyboard!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm drooling all over my keyboard!



And only 3 pts .  Let me know how it is when you make it .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> And only 3 pts .  Let me know how it is when you make it .



You know me so well...!


----------



## sjms71

Wow! I am so impressed with everyone on here.  You guys really hit the ground running for 2012. Everyone is losing and taking their exercising to the next level.  WELCOME  to our newbies.  Lots of luck to you all.  Sounds like we have a few people close to goal or a goal, keep it up you can do it! 

My weigh in this week......still not good, I was up 4lbs and had to pay .  But I am going to my meetings and working hard to stay on track. I knew maintaining wouldn't be easy but thought it would be easier than it is.  However, I am NEVER going back to that unhappy place 70lbs ago, my before and after picture hang on my refrig. as a daily reminder of where I have been.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> You know me so well...!



I do don't I , .


----------



## HLAuburn

CdnBuzzFan said:


> You don't have to pre-register, you just show up.  You can visit the meeting for free but if you want to join at that meeting, you'll have to register and pay.  You should really decide before you get there if you're going to join or not.  There is a bit of paperwork to do so it's best to arrive 20 - 30 minutes early to avoid line-ups.  The meeting should last about 30 minutes, then a 5 minute intro to the plan for new members and then the 20 minute PowerStart session which immediately follows.  There are three different sessions so you should plan to stay for them for the first 3 weeks.  They may take you over to the products area and show you what tools are available to assist you in your weight loss.  Have a look around even if they don't offer to show you.
> 
> I hope that helps you.  Come back afterwards and let us know how it went.




Thanks!  I pretty much have decided I want to join, I'd just like to get a feel for this particular meeting time/venue/leader etc.  I found a special online that offers a discount on the 1st month of a Monthly Pass - can I attend the first meeting and let them know I want to purchase that plan online or will they be possibly offer something comparable if I sign up on the spot?  

Thanks again for the help...I'm looking forward to getting started!


----------



## slp1650

sjms71 said:


> Hey all hope everyone is having a great weekend. Came across this website through my new obsession pintrest.com .  Thought I'd share: www.laaloosh.com.  Great recipes with WW points.
> 
> Jessie, this one's for you!
> http://www.laaloosh.com/2010/06/03/butterfinger-pie-recipe/



Thanks for the website!  I really want to try some of the recipes, but I'm still waiting for the construction on the house to be finished.  Just a few more weeks!


----------



## sjms71

slp1650 said:


> Thanks for the website!  I really want to try some of the recipes, but I'm still waiting for the construction on the house to be finished.  Just a few more weeks!



Let us know when you make something and how it is, good luck with the house.


----------



## kinntj

Weigh in was Friday morning and I'm down 4.5 lbs.  Not too bad for my first week.  

Saturday was rough with lunch at Olive Garden and leftovers for dinner.  I did figure out the points best I could with the nutritional information they had.  

Today I started a new drug for ADHD Vyvase and there was no appetite at all.  Food looked disgusting and I had to force myself to eat.  I've heard some people losing weight on the drug because of the decreased appetite and some because they were able to focus more on their eating and exercise habits.  I'm hoping either of these works for me.  I think my concentration has gone down as I get older.  The Dr. did state that severe decrease in appetite was likely and then asked if I had a problem with this.  We looked at each other and laughed.

I hope you had a great weekend and your Monday is great as far as Monday's go.


----------



## slp1650

So my friend had a craving for a burger and I joined her for dinner at Fuddruckers.  I knew it was going to be hard to stay within my points, but I was going to do the best possible.  What I didn't know is that they had exotic burgers like Elk and Ostrich.  

I had an ostrich burger, then looked up the nutritional info online and after doing the calculations it was only 13 points!  It has 12.1g of fat, 44.7g of carbs, 2.4g of fiber, and 55.2g... which is a lot better than a normal burger.  It was really good too so I definitely have an alternative to burgers now.  Although I might try the elk burger which is about the same as the ostrich burger.


----------



## Ariel484

After a not-so-great week with tracking, I weighed in on Thursday and was down 0.6.  It was my smallest loss so far, but after a not-so-great week I'll take it! 

There was a discussion a few pages back about peanut butter...I have a jar of PB2 at home.  It's peanut flour, and I think you add water to it to make it spreadable peanut butter.  I haven't tried it as peanut butter yet - I've only used it while baking - so I'm not sure how good it is, but I calculated it out last night and it's only 1PP per 2 TBSP serving.  The problem is that I think it might be hard to find...I work at a hospital and they sell it in our "wellness" store, but I haven't seen it anywhere else.

Here's a link in case anyone's interested...it also comes in chocolate! 

http://www.bellplantation.com/


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hey all hope everyone is having a great weekend. Came across this website through my new obsession pintrest.com .  Thought I'd share: www.laaloosh.com.  Great recipes with WW points.
> 
> Jessie, this one's for you!
> http://www.laaloosh.com/2010/06/03/butterfinger-pie-recipe/




So I plugged this into the WW recipe builder and BEFORE adding the chocolate syrup and the caramel topping, the recipe works out to 42 points.  Our cool whip comes a 1 litre container.  The recipe calls for an 8oz container and I'm not sure if those two sizes are different or not and I dont know how to convert the measurements.

Anyway, without the two toppings, it works out to 5 pts for one eighth of an 8 inch pan if the cool whip containers are the same.

Would you make it for that many points for that size of a piece??

If someone knows how to do the conversion, I would also appreciate knowing.  I have a feeling that the 1L container may be bigger then the 8oz container.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I'm a little ticked at the moment.  I've been a perfect WW member this week and my scale is up 2 pounds.  I get discouraged when that happens.  I know I shouldn't get on everyday (ok...4 times a day) but I do, and I also know that this is why I shouldn't weigh myself every day.  I get discouraged and start thinking about the chocolate chip cookie dough that is in my freezer that will make 10 of my favourite soft, gooey, chewy 5pt chocolate chip cookies.  I'm going to miss my meeting this week.  I'm actually working it and I cant work and pay attention to the meeting at the same time.  I could go to a different meeting I suppose but that's not likely to happen.  I just hope the scale gives me a gift on Wednesday when I weigh in.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm a little ticked at the moment.  I've been a perfect WW member this week and my scale is up 2 pounds.  I get discouraged when that happens.  I know I shouldn't get on everyday (ok...4 times a day) but I do, and I also know that this is why I shouldn't weigh myself every day.  I get discouraged and start thinking about the chocolate chip cookie dough that is in my freezer that will make 10 of my favourite soft, gooey, chewy 5pt chocolate chip cookies.  I'm going to miss my meeting this week.  I'm actually working it and I cant work and pay attention to the meeting at the same time.  I could go to a different meeting I suppose but that's not likely to happen.  I just hope the scale gives me a gift on Wednesday when I weigh in.



 don't make me come up there! .  Don't let it get the best of you. There are a dozen reasons why the scale lies.  Stay the course and you WILL see results.


----------



## TiggerFan3590

Happy Monday everyone!   Leaving for DL on Friday morning and really looking forward to it.  Hoping to rack up the AP's while I am there and not eat them all back...

Here's to a great OP week for everyone. BELIEVE!!!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm a little ticked at the moment.  I've been a perfect WW member this week and my scale is up 2 pounds.  I get discouraged when that happens.  I know I shouldn't get on everyday (ok...4 times a day) but I do, and I also know that this is why I shouldn't weigh myself every day.  I get discouraged and start thinking about the chocolate chip cookie dough that is in my freezer that will make 10 of my favourite soft, gooey, chewy 5pt chocolate chip cookies.  I'm going to miss my meeting this week.  I'm actually working it and I cant work and pay attention to the meeting at the same time.  I could go to a different meeting I suppose but that's not likely to happen.  I just hope the scale gives me a gift on Wednesday when I weigh in.



I understand completely.  You have a right to feel ticked off, but -- as with most things -- we have to get over it.  Every once in a while, the scale will fool us the other way and that's just a nice gift.  

You have to hide the scale Jessie!  (Pot, meet Kettle.)


----------



## jadeblue13

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm a little ticked at the moment.  I've been a perfect WW member this week and my scale is up 2 pounds.  I get discouraged when that happens.  I know I shouldn't get on everyday (ok...4 times a day) but I do, and I also know that this is why I shouldn't weigh myself every day.  I get discouraged and start thinking about the chocolate chip cookie dough that is in my freezer that will make 10 of my favourite soft, gooey, chewy 5pt chocolate chip cookies.  I'm going to miss my meeting this week.  I'm actually working it and I cant work and pay attention to the meeting at the same time.  I could go to a different meeting I suppose but that's not likely to happen.  I just hope the scale gives me a gift on Wednesday when I weigh in.



Keep those cookies in the freezer where they belong!!! Good luck with your weigh in.



Sandi said:


> I understand completely.  You have a right to feel ticked off, but -- as with most things -- we have to get over it.  Every once in a while, the scale will fool us the other way and that's just a nice gift.
> 
> You have to hide the scale Jessie!  (Pot, meet Kettle.)



I am taking your advice and hiding my scale-I almost didn't go last week because I was showing a 2lb gain, but I ended up with a loss.  Good thing I talked myself into going.


----------



## slp1650

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm a little ticked at the moment.  I've been a perfect WW member this week and my scale is up 2 pounds.  I get discouraged when that happens.  I know I shouldn't get on everyday (ok...4 times a day) but I do, and I also know that this is why I shouldn't weigh myself every day.  I get discouraged and start thinking about the chocolate chip cookie dough that is in my freezer that will make 10 of my favourite soft, gooey, chewy 5pt chocolate chip cookies.  I'm going to miss my meeting this week.  I'm actually working it and I cant work and pay attention to the meeting at the same time.  I could go to a different meeting I suppose but that's not likely to happen.  I just hope the scale gives me a gift on Wednesday when I weigh in.



I completely know what you mean!  I get on the scale all the time during the day to see where I'm at and it does bum me out at times.  Of course, I also have a crappy scale that never gives me the same measurement twice (ok, it's sometimes good, but it's still frustrating).

I also completely understand the tempting food that hides at every turn.  Actually, I wrote about that and ending workouts early (what I'm calling self-sabotage) in my blog today.  It's super common to have that urge, and to succumb, but it feels so good when you don't.  Eventually your scale will show all of your hard work!

Keep the cookie dough for a day when you want to celebrate!  Then you have happy memories with it.  That's what I'm doing.  When I lose 10 pounds I'm going to get some Jordan Almonds as a reward!


----------



## averill94

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm a little ticked at the moment.  I've been a perfect WW member this week and my scale is up 2 pounds.  I get discouraged when that happens.  I know I shouldn't get on everyday (ok...4 times a day) but I do, and I also know that this is why I shouldn't weigh myself every day.  I get discouraged and start thinking about the chocolate chip cookie dough that is in my freezer that will make 10 of my favourite soft, gooey, chewy 5pt chocolate chip cookies.  I'm going to miss my meeting this week.  I'm actually working it and I cant work and pay attention to the meeting at the same time.  I could go to a different meeting I suppose but that's not likely to happen.  I just hope the scale gives me a gift on Wednesday when I weigh in.



Hang in there!!!!  I like what Stephanie said " There are a dozen reasons why the scale lies!

I really shouldnt say anything since I am still fighting off the holiday weight that c r e e p e d on...It was not worth it!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Wish me luck today gang!  Today seems like a great day to hit goal!!!


----------



## mlktwins

BabyTigger99 said:


> Wish me luck today gang!  Today seems like a great day to hit goal!!!



GOOD LUCK!!!!  You can do it !!!

Last week at WW I maintained -- no gain, no loss.  Today I was up .2 lbs.  It's been a stressful couple of weeks with several health issues (not mine) to deal with.  I've done great so far today, when I could have easlily been very bad -- I actually got in the drive thru line at Chick-Fil-A to get a shake, but changed my mind.  Trying to stay on the wagon.

I'm sad that our WW leader for Tuesday mornings is leaving -- this is her last day.  I'm going to try another meeting on Sat mornings so I don't have to drag my boys along (I homeschool).  I think it will be better for me and good to not break up our school time on Tuesday mornings to go to a meeting.

I really want a massage and decided to treat myself next week if I lose 2 pounds.  Here's praying...


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> Wish me luck today gang!  Today seems like a great day to hit goal!!!



Good luck, hope you hit it


----------



## sjms71

mlktwins said:


> GOOD LUCK!!!!  You can do it !!!
> 
> Last week at WW I maintained -- no gain, no loss.  Today I was up .2 lbs.  It's been a stressful couple of weeks with several health issues (not mine) to deal with.  I've done great so far today, when I could have easlily been very bad -- I actually got in the drive thru line at Chick-Fil-A to get a shake, but changed my mind.  Trying to stay on the wagon.
> 
> I'm sad that our WW leader for Tuesday mornings is leaving -- this is her last day.  I'm going to try another meeting on Sat mornings so I don't have to drag my boys along (I homeschool).  I think it will be better for me and good to not break up our school time on Tuesday mornings to go to a meeting.
> 
> I really want a massage and decided to treat myself next week if I lose 2 pounds.  Here's praying...



 you can practically wipe your daily points out with one of those milkshakes, so BRAVO, for changing your mind!  I hate when leaders leave, I'm on my 3rd since joining, good luck on new meeting time and hitting your personal goal of 2lbs.


----------



## TiggerFan3590

BabyTigger99 said:


> Wish me luck today gang!  Today seems like a great day to hit goal!!!



Good Luck coming your way!!!

My WI went well, down 3.. Yippeee!!!


----------



## Sandi

TiggerFan3590 said:


> Good Luck coming your way!!!
> 
> My WI went well, down 3.. Yippeee!!!



Congratulations.  3 is terrific.

I have my WI tomorrow and I'm not looking forward to it.  For some reason, I was so hungry on Sunday and Monday that I ate way too much.  I tried killing the hunger with the zero point vegetable soup, but my body was having none of that!  Today went better, but . . .


----------



## book_junkie

OK, so how do you track on vacation or without knowing any food values?  I had a conference this past weekend and while I was able to guestimate and track things for breakfast in my hotel, lunch and dinner was not anywhere in the etools so off my tracker I went....    On the bright side, I walked most everywhere, and up and down the exhibits floor multiple time lugging bags of books, so hopefully that's good for some activity points...


----------



## TiggerFan3590

Sandi said:


> Congratulations.  3 is terrific.
> 
> I have my WI tomorrow and I'm not looking forward to it.  For some reason, I was so hungry on Sunday and Monday that I ate way too much.  I tried killing the hunger with the zero point vegetable soup, but my body was having none of that!  Today went better, but . . .



Good luck tomorrow.  Sometimes even bad weeks turn out okay at the WI.   The important thing is to WI... I know what you mean about being hungry... some days it feels like nothing will make it go away and a girl can only drink so much water and eat soooo many zero point veggies....


----------



## TiggerFan3590

book_junkie said:


> OK, so how do you track on vacation or without knowing any food values?  I had a conference this past weekend and while I was able to guestimate and track things for breakfast in my hotel, lunch and dinner was not anywhere in the etools so off my tracker I went....    On the bright side, I walked most everywhere, and up and down the exhibits floor multiple time lugging bags of books, so hopefully that's good for some activity points...



Great question.... looking forward to the responses... I am leaving on Friday for DL and know that there will be some foods that I won't know the PP+ number...  I will rack up the AP and do my best to eat Power Foods as much as possible...but one never knows when the need for a magical treat might pop up.....


----------



## sjms71

TiggerFan3590 said:


> Good Luck coming your way!!!
> 
> My WI went well, down 3.. Yippeee!!!



WOOT WOOT!  that's awesome!



Sandi said:


> Congratulations.  3 is terrific.
> 
> I have my WI tomorrow and I'm not looking forward to it.  For some reason, I was so hungry on Sunday and Monday that I ate way too much.  I tried killing the hunger with the zero point vegetable soup, but my body was having none of that!  Today went better, but . . .



Good Luck tomorrow Sandi, like TiggerFan said, maybe it won't be so bad ......I have been STARVING too. Keeping my distance from the BBQ chips that had to be bought for the football game last Sunday.


----------



## Tracyvp

Okay, there must be something the air, because for the past 3 days I've been absolutely *famished* all the time, no matter what I eat. So far I've just been dealing with it for the most part.  But last night I even just decided to go ahead and spend some WP's if necessary (Normally I leave them alone) and went to Taco Bell and got 2 tacos and a tostada just so I'd know I'd have "plenty" to eat, and I was in fact, full when I finished.  However, 3 hours later I was starving again.  I just ate some cherries, a couple of tangerines and some snap peas and endured the hunger but this is just crazy. I'm NEVER hungry like this.

The only thing I can think is that for the last 3 weeks or so I've been really diligent about walking almost every day, trying to get in 10k steps. Haven't always managed that, but since up till now I haven't had any consistent activity at all, maybe my metabolism is speeding up a bit and I'm just legitimately getting hungry!  I do swap ALL of my APs, but perhaps I haven't been counting them properly because I use a pedometer and just count the steps, even if they were steps earned "actively" walking briskly instead of just walking around all day.  IDK, but I sure hope I can catch up soon and stop feeling like I'm going to starve to death soon!

I am also concerned about how I'm going to track when we go on our cruise in April.  I use eTools and track online, but I don't really want to pay a fortune for internet use just to track, and besides, the foods won't be there anyway.  and I don't want to just be obsessing about what I'm eating all day, especially when I'm paying a fortune for all that delicious food!


----------



## slp1650

I really, really hate my scale right now, but not because of the number's it is or isn't showing.  No, my feelings towards my scale are coming from my frustration with it.  My scale just simply will not decide on a number!  The bathroom tiles are too small to make sure all the legs are even and I've actually been getting the most consistent numbers off of the carpet, which I'm not thrilled about, but hey, it's been working.

Then this morning it gave me numbers ranging from 158.6 to 165.8!  Ugh, it's so frustrating, and eventually I gave up.  I'm averaging a majority of the numbers and that number is still down from last week's weigh in (about .8), but I would love just 1 solid reading from this scale.

And yes... a better scale is on my house shopping list... this scale will be biting the dust soon enough!


----------



## BabyTigger99

I DID IT!!!!!  Lost 3 pounds yesterday (that was over a two week time span).  My WW goal was 135.  I weighed in yesterday at 133.6!!  I actually want to lose .8 more pounds, because that will give me an even 70 POUNDS LOST!!!

Some quick numbers.  When I started, I weighed in at 202.8 pounds.  I had a BMI of 34.8.  I was a size XL or 1X for tops, and at 16 (but probably an 18 in denial) for pants.  Fast forward to yesteday.  I have now lost 34% of my body weight.  My BMI is 22.9.  For tops, I wear a size medium.  For pants I am a size 8 (although I want to go try on a size 6 and see if they fit!!).

Before and after pictures will be coming, as soon as I take a new one!!


----------



## ski_mom

BabyTigger99 said:


> I DID IT!!!!!  Lost 3 pounds yesterday (that was over a two week time span).  My WW goal was 135.  I weighed in yesterday at 133.6!!  I actually want to lose .8 more pounds, because that will give me an even 70 POUNDS LOST!!!
> 
> Some quick numbers.  When I started, I weighed in at 202.8 pounds.  I had a BMI of 34.8.  I was a size XL or 1X for tops, and at 16 (but probably an 18 in denial) for pants.  Fast forward to yesteday.  I have now lost 34% of my body weight.  My BMI is 22.9.  For tops, I wear a size medium.  For pants I am a size 8 (although I want to go try on a size 6 and see if they fit!!).
> 
> Before and after pictures will be coming, as soon as I take a new one!!



 CONGRATULATIONS!! 

That's great what you've achieved!  I hope to be joinging you someday in reaching my goal!!


----------



## TiggerFan3590

BabyTigger99 said:


> I DID IT!!!!!  Lost 3 pounds yesterday (that was over a two week time span).  My WW goal was 135.  I weighed in yesterday at 133.6!!  I actually want to lose .8 more pounds, because that will give me an even 70 POUNDS LOST!!!
> 
> Some quick numbers.  When I started, I weighed in at 202.8 pounds.  I had a BMI of 34.8.  I was a size XL or 1X for tops, and at 16 (but probably an 18 in denial) for pants.  Fast forward to yesteday.  I have now lost 34% of my body weight.  My BMI is 22.9.  For tops, I wear a size medium.  For pants I am a size 8 (although I want to go try on a size 6 and see if they fit!!).
> 
> Before and after pictures will be coming, as soon as I take a new one!!



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## robinb

BabyTigger99 said:


> I DID IT!!!!!  Lost 3 pounds yesterday (that was over a two week time span).  My WW goal was 135.  I weighed in yesterday at 133.6!!  I actually want to lose .8 more pounds, because that will give me an even 70 POUNDS LOST!!!
> 
> Some quick numbers.  When I started, I weighed in at 202.8 pounds.  I had a BMI of 34.8.  I was a size XL or 1X for tops, and at 16 (but probably an 18 in denial) for pants.  Fast forward to yesteday.  I have now lost 34% of my body weight.  My BMI is 22.9.  For tops, I wear a size medium.  For pants I am a size 8 (although I want to go try on a size 6 and see if they fit!!).
> 
> Before and after pictures will be coming, as soon as I take a new one!!


Wow, wow, WOW!  Congratulations !!!


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> I DID IT!!!!!  Lost 3 pounds yesterday (that was over a two week time span).  My WW goal was 135.  I weighed in yesterday at 133.6!!  I actually want to lose .8 more pounds, because that will give me an even 70 POUNDS LOST!!!
> 
> Some quick numbers.  When I started, I weighed in at 202.8 pounds.  I had a BMI of 34.8.  I was a size XL or 1X for tops, and at 16 (but probably an 18 in denial) for pants.  Fast forward to yesteday.  I have now lost 34% of my body weight.  My BMI is 22.9.  For tops, I wear a size medium.  For pants I am a size 8 (although I want to go try on a size 6 and see if they fit!!).
> 
> Before and after pictures will be coming, as soon as I take a new one!!



Congratulations!  That's exciting; what an accomplishment.


----------



## Sandi

Well, I "found" BabyTigger's 3 lbs.  As expected, I had a gain this week.  3# was more than expected, but . . .

It is a new week.  I spent some time with the gal who did my WI and she had some good suggestions.  I also got helpful information from the meeting today (so glad I went even though I knew it would be bad news).

Do any of you regularly do Simply Filling?  I'd be interested to know whether you find it helpful.  Now that we can switch back and forth during the week, I'd like to give it a try on the weekends.


----------



## jadeblue13

BabyTigger99 said:


> I DID IT!!!!!  Lost 3 pounds yesterday (that was over a two week time span).  My WW goal was 135.  I weighed in yesterday at 133.6!!  I actually want to lose .8 more pounds, because that will give me an even 70 POUNDS LOST!!!
> 
> Some quick numbers.  When I started, I weighed in at 202.8 pounds.  I had a BMI of 34.8.  I was a size XL or 1X for tops, and at 16 (but probably an 18 in denial) for pants.  Fast forward to yesteday.  I have now lost 34% of my body weight.  My BMI is 22.9.  For tops, I wear a size medium.  For pants I am a size 8 (although I want to go try on a size 6 and see if they fit!!).
> 
> Before and after pictures will be coming, as soon as I take a new one!!



Way to go!  I bet you feel great!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> don't make me come up there! .  Don't let it get the best of you. There are a dozen reasons why the scale lies.  Stay the course and you WILL see results.





Sandi said:


> I understand completely.  You have a right to feel ticked off, but -- as with most things -- we have to get over it.  Every once in a while, the scale will fool us the other way and that's just a nice gift.
> 
> *You have to hide the scale Jessie!*  (Pot, meet Kettle.)



I agree, Sandi!  I'll try not to get on it for the rest of the week.





jadeblue13 said:


> Keep those cookies in the freezer where they belong!!! Good luck with your weigh in.
> 
> I am taking your advice and hiding my scale-I almost didn't go last week because I was showing a 2lb gain, but I ended up with a loss.  Good thing I talked myself into going.





slp1650 said:


> I completely know what you mean!  I get on the scale all the time during the day to see where I'm at and it does bum me out at times.  Of course, I also have a crappy scale that never gives me the same measurement twice (ok, it's sometimes good, but it's still frustrating).
> 
> I also completely understand the tempting food that hides at every turn.  Actually, I wrote about that and ending workouts early (what I'm calling self-sabotage) in my blog today.  It's super common to have that urge, and to succumb, but it feels so good when you don't.  Eventually your scale will show all of your hard work!
> 
> *Keep the cookie dough for a day when you want to celebrate!  Then you have happy memories with it. * That's what I'm doing.  When I lose 10 pounds I'm going to get some Jordan Almonds as a reward!



I like that!  I told my leader today and he thought that was great too.



averill94 said:


> Hang in there!!!!  I like what Stephanie said " There are a dozen reasons why the scale lies!
> 
> I really shouldnt say anything since I am still fighting off the holiday weight that c r e e p e d on...It was not worth it!



So I just wanted to say, "thanks" to all of you for your encouragement and the big kick in the pants.  You'll be happy to know that all of the cookie dough is still in the freezer!  

My reward for "hanging in there" was that I was down 0.9 this morning!    Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> I DID IT!!!!!  Lost 3 pounds yesterday (that was over a two week time span).  My WW goal was 135.  I weighed in yesterday at 133.6!!  I actually want to lose .8 more pounds, because that will give me an even 70 POUNDS LOST!!!
> 
> Some quick numbers.  When I started, I weighed in at 202.8 pounds.  I had a BMI of 34.8.  I was a size XL or 1X for tops, and at 16 (but probably an 18 in denial) for pants.  Fast forward to yesteday.  I have now lost 34% of my body weight.  My BMI is 22.9.  For tops, I wear a size medium.  For pants I am a size 8 (although I want to go try on a size 6 and see if they fit!!).
> 
> Before and after pictures will be coming, as soon as I take a new one!!



CONGRATULATIONS! 

Can't wait to see before and after pictures.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> I DID IT!!!!!  Lost 3 pounds yesterday (that was over a two week time span).  My WW goal was 135.  I weighed in yesterday at 133.6!!  I actually want to lose .8 more pounds, because that will give me an even 70 POUNDS LOST!!!
> 
> Some quick numbers.  When I started, I weighed in at 202.8 pounds.  I had a BMI of 34.8.  I was a size XL or 1X for tops, and at 16 (but probably an 18 in denial) for pants.  Fast forward to yesteday.  I have now lost 34% of my body weight.  My BMI is 22.9.  For tops, I wear a size medium.  For pants I am a size 8 (although I want to go try on a size 6 and see if they fit!!).
> 
> Before and after pictures will be coming, as soon as I take a new one!!



Wonderful!  You must be on such a high today.    As for the size 6, be aggressive and try a size 4.  You're 2 pounds less then me and I wear mostly 4 and have one pair of jeans and a couple of shorts in size 2.

Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I agree, Sandi!  I'll try not to get on it for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that!  I told my leader today and he thought that was great too.
> 
> 
> 
> So I just wanted to say, "thanks" to all of you for your encouragement and the big kick in the pants.  You'll be happy to know that all of the cookie dough is still in the freezer!
> 
> My reward for "hanging in there" was that I was down 0.9 this morning!    Thanks again, everyone!



 awesome Jess

Sandi: BRAVO you never give up and you always go to your meetings no matter what!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Tracyvp said:


> Okay, there must be something the air, because for the past 3 days I've been absolutely *famished* all the time, no matter what I eat. So far I've just been dealing with it for the most part.  But last night I even just decided to go ahead and spend some WP's if necessary (Normally I leave them alone) and went to Taco Bell and got 2 tacos and a tostada just so I'd know I'd have "plenty" to eat, and I was in fact, full when I finished.  However, 3 hours later I was starving again.  I just ate some cherries, a couple of tangerines and some snap peas and endured the hunger but this is just crazy. I'm NEVER hungry like this.
> 
> The only thing I can think is that for the last 3 weeks or so I've been really diligent about walking almost every day, trying to get in 10k steps. Haven't always managed that, but since up till now I haven't had any consistent activity at all, maybe my metabolism is speeding up a bit and I'm just legitimately getting hungry!  I do swap ALL of my APs, but perhaps I haven't been counting them properly because I use a pedometer and just count the steps, even if they were steps earned "actively" walking briskly instead of just walking around all day.  IDK, but I sure hope I can catch up soon and stop feeling like I'm going to starve to death soon!
> 
> I am also concerned about how I'm going to track when we go on our cruise in April.  I use eTools and track online, but I don't really want to pay a fortune for internet use just to track, and besides, the foods won't be there anyway.  and I don't want to just be obsessing about what I'm eating all day, especially when I'm paying a fortune for all that delicious food!



You could use the Simply Filling Technique.  Eat only power foods and stop eating when you feel satisfied.  Use your 49 to count anything that isn't a power food.

Another option is to bring your Dining Out Companion and your Food Guide books with you and use them to give you an idea of the points values for the foods that you'll be eating by looking at the points values of foods in those books that compare or come close to what you're eating.  You could also ask a server how things are being prepared.

I don't imagine you're going to want to be carrying your tracker around everywhere with you but one of those little points clickers may be a good tool to use.  You can just keep it in your pocket or attach it to a belt loop.  It could also serve as an anchor when you're tempted.


----------



## BabyTigger99

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Wonderful!  You must be on such a high today.    As for the size 6, be aggressive and try a size 4.  You're 2 pounds less then me and I wear mostly 4 and have one pair of jeans and a couple of shorts in size 2.
> 
> Can't wait for the pictures!



Ooh, I wish I could fit in a 4, but I know that wouldn't happen!  I have LOTS of jiggle on my belly (two babies, and gaining and losing weight!!).


----------



## Tracyvp

Yeah, I sort of am planning to try to do Simply Filling but quite honestly I know I'm going to want to eat delicious desserts, cheeses and fun drinks.  What I probably will do is give myself permission to TASTE some of everything that looks delicious, but only choose a couple of things per day to actaully eat.  I will also commit to doing several miles around deck 4 every day and possibly even go to the gym a couple of times.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Tracyvp said:


> Yeah, I sort of am planning to try to do Simply Filling but quite honestly I know I'm going to want to eat delicious desserts, cheeses and fun drinks.  What I probably will do is give myself permission to TASTE some of everything that looks delicious, but only choose a couple of things per day to actaully eat.  I will also commit to doing several miles around deck 4 every day and possibly even go to the gym a couple of times.



I think going in with a plan is the best thing you can do.  I would have a tough time passing by the dessert table.  I think you'll be fine!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> My weigh in this week......still not good, I was up 4lbs and had to pay .  But I am going to my meetings and working hard to stay on track. I knew maintaining wouldn't be easy but thought it would be easier than it is.  However, I am NEVER going back to that unhappy place 70lbs ago, my before and after picture hang on my refrig. as a daily reminder of where I have been.



How was this week, Stephanie??


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> How was this week, Stephanie??



Hello everyone, still up 1.4   So, I loss 2.6 this week, I think.   Which is good but I busted my butt and was starving with 26-29 pts.   Hope everyone else has a good weigh in through the rest of the week.  

TiggerFan have a magical time in DL, check in with us if you can.


----------



## NC State

Down another .4 this week.  I have 1.6 lbs CHRISTmas gain to lose.  I'm walking/running 2.20 miles in 30 mins and I'm enjoying it too!

Hope everyone has a good week.

-Stephanie


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> Down another .4 this week.  I have 1.6 lbs CHRISTmas gain to lose.  I'm walking/running 2.20 miles in 30 mins and I'm enjoying it too!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week.
> 
> -Stephanie



You go girl!


----------



## jadeblue13

Down .4 for total loss of 14.2 lbs.  

I bought some jeans in sz 16-the button pins I bought were not holiding anymore for the 18s (too much extra fabric I guess)  

I'm trying to get to 15 next week- for some reason I am fixated on this number even though my 10% is 23 lbs.  I want a 5lb sticker for my book

Have great weigh ins this week!  And have fun at Disney tiggerfan!  We miss it already and were just there in early Dec.


----------



## Sandi

jadeblue13 said:


> Down .4 for total loss of 14.2 lbs.
> 
> I bought some jeans in sz 16-the button pins I bought were not holiding anymore for the 18s (too much extra fabric I guess)
> 
> I'm trying to get to 15 next week- for some reason I am fixated on this number even though my 10% is 23 lbs.  I want a 5lb sticker for my book
> 
> Have great weigh ins this week!  And have fun at Disney tiggerfan!  We miss it already and were just there in early Dec.



Great job.  You got both a NSV and a scale victory.  I'm sure you'll get another 5 lb sticker next week.  Isn't it funny how much those little rewards mean?  It's like we're in kindergarten!  I love them, too.


----------



## BabyTigger99

I love getting the stickers!!  I carry both my old PointsPlus guide and the new PointsPlus2012 guide, because my stickers are all in the old one!!


----------



## slp1650

So it's looking like I'll be losing another pound this week... However, this week has been one of those NSV's.  My reason for losing weight was more for me.  I wanted to feel good about myself and I'm getting to that point.  

I started wearing some tank tops this week and I'm looking pretty good in them!  Even though my scale is starting to go haywire, I'm visually seeing the results of WW and I'm feeling so much better!  

So like I said... whether I've lost .1 or 3 pounds on Sunday for me weigh in, this week has definitely been a Non Scale Victory week!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Wednesday night before bed, I had one foot on the scale and before I could put the other foot on, I heard Sandi's voice telling me to get off!  



Sandi said:


> *You have to hide the scale Jessie! *



...so I got off.  I didn't get on at all yesterday and I was sooooo distracted the entrie day, it wasn't funny.  All I could think of was what do I weigh today, what do I weigh today.  

I'm going to try not to get on all week but it's making Wednesday seem like a month away instead of just a few days.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

We've decided what to have for supper on Super Bowl Sunday.  





Steak sandwiches and butternut squash fries!  Still working on what to have for snacks.


----------



## robinb

I made the Green Monster Smoothie from the Skinnytaste website this week and it was really good!  I was skeptical that a smoothie would fill me up and keep me from getting too hungry, but I was fine all the way to lunch time!  I made it with powered PB instead of real PB which cut  the points down to a total of 4 points for a HUGE smoothie. Here is the recipe:  http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/01/skinny-green-monster-smoothie.html

I am ashamed to say that I skipped my meeting this week.  I just couldn't face the official scale when I knew that it would be up again.  HOWEVER ... BabyTigger99 really inspired me by reaching her goal (what is your first name? I am totally spacing it out) so I have tracked the last two days including eating out last night.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> We've decided what to have for supper on Super Bowl Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steak sandwiches and butternut squash fries!  Still working on what to have for snacks.



I have a feeling you are not rooting for the Giants either 



robinb said:


> I made the Green Monster Smoothie from the Skinnytaste website this week and it was really good!  I was skeptical that a smoothie would fill me up and keep me from getting too hungry, but I was fine all the way to lunch time!  I made it with powered PB instead of real PB which cut  the points down to a total of 4 points for a HUGE smoothie. Here is the recipe:  http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/01/skinny-green-monster-smoothie.html
> 
> I am ashamed to say that I skipped my meeting this week.  I just couldn't face the official scale when I knew that it would be up again.  HOWEVER ... BabyTigger99 really inspired me by reaching her goal (what is your first name? I am totally spacing it out) so I have tracked the last two days including eating out last night.



Robin, I saw that and it looked interesting.   I'm glad you posted you liked it.   Don't be ashamed either, we all get that sometimes we just don't want to get on the scale.  I'm glad you found some new inspiration, you can do this .   How's your mom doing?


----------



## BabyTigger99

robinb said:


> I am ashamed to say that I skipped my meeting this week.  I just couldn't face the official scale when I knew that it would be up again.  HOWEVER ... BabyTigger99 really inspired me by reaching her goal (what is your first name? I am totally spacing it out) so I have tracked the last two days including eating out last night.



I am Jill.

Way to go on the tracking!!!  I spent the two weeks before hitting goal tracking religiously!!  I am gotten a little lax on it, and it showed when I had a gain on the scale.  Keep it up!  You can do it!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I have a feeling you are not rooting for the Giants either



I'll do what DS does -- rout for whoever wins!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'll do what DS does -- rout for whoever wins!



So the Giants then.............


----------



## book_junkie

Boo to me...  I guess I'm glad I'm online and not a meeting gal because I gained 4 *pounds* somehow with conference and TOM...  no clue how that happened.    I know that if I had to go to a meeting I would either be bursting into tears or ditching it, so at least my misery was contained to my house.  So depressing to see the chart hike back up from it's slide down, though....


----------



## slp1650

book_junkie said:


> Boo to me...  I guess I'm glad I'm online and not a meeting gal because I gained 4 *pounds* somehow with conference and TOM...  no clue how that happened.    I know that if I had to go to a meeting I would either be bursting into tears or ditching it, so at least my misery was contained to my house.  So depressing to see the chart hike back up from it's slide down, though....



Don't let the gain get you down.  Unfortunately, life just happens some weeks and you gain.  Make a short term goal right now to just focus on losing those 4 pounds.  Then give yourself a reward at the end of it (a favorite treat perhaps?).  Then get back to where you were on you plan and keep heading forward!  

Good luck!


----------



## sjms71

book_junkie said:


> Boo to me...  I guess I'm glad I'm online and not a meeting gal because I gained 4 *pounds* somehow with conference and TOM...  no clue how that happened.    I know that if I had to go to a meeting I would either be bursting into tears or ditching it, so at least my misery was contained to my house.  So depressing to see the chart hike back up from it's slide down, though....



 Slp1650 is right, don't let it discourage you, but let it be a motivator.  And it's probably not an accurate 4lb gain.  You said TOM and if you were eating more restaurant food while at conference, some is excess water weight.  Drink more water and keep going with tracking.  This is a lifestyle change and life happens, so we will have conferences, parties, vacations and sometimes a gain.  Your success will show by getting back on track, don't let that stupid number on the scale control you .


----------



## TashaRVT

Hi all!
Just started my WW journey last Sunday, and I'm finding the prospect of getting on the scale tomorrow more than a little daunting  

Had a bit of a tough week in regards to eating (I was at a conference for the latter half of the week), and there were a couple of days where I went over my daily allowance of points (28 right now)  
I still have about 13 of those "weekly points" left, so does that mean that I'm doing okay?

The amount of weight that I need to lose (by the end of it, about 45lb) just seems completely overwhelming to me, especially since I feel like there's just so much on my plate right now, btwn my kids, working FT, taking care of elderly parents, etc.  I need to make keeping myself strong and healthy a priority, but the whole thing scares me more than just a little bit!!


----------



## slp1650

Had my weigh in today and I hit my first goal!  I've lost 5% of my body weight, meaning I'm down 9 pounds since I started!  My next goal is another 6 pounds down.

I am kind of nervous for this next set because where I am at now is where I've always stopped losing weight in the past.  It's going to be hard, but I guess we'll see how it goes.  

Still today was a good day!


----------



## Sandi

TashaRVT said:


> Hi all!
> Just started my WW journey last Sunday, and I'm finding the prospect of getting on the scale tomorrow more than a little daunting
> 
> Had a bit of a tough week in regards to eating (I was at a conference for the latter half of the week), and there were a couple of days where I went over my daily allowance of points (28 right now)
> I still have about 13 of those "weekly points" left, so does that mean that I'm doing okay?
> 
> The amount of weight that I need to lose (by the end of it, about 45lb) just seems completely overwhelming to me, especially since I feel like there's just so much on my plate right now, btwn my kids, working FT, taking care of elderly parents, etc.  I need to make keeping myself strong and healthy a priority, but the whole thing scares me more than just a little bit!!



Congratulations on taking the first step.  My first suggestion for you is to not think about having to lose 45 lbs.  Break it into more reasonable pieces.  Shoot for 5 pounds to start.  It might take a month to get there (although the first month you'll likely see a larger loss), but you WILL get there.  Then choose another short term goal.  That way  you'll see lots of successful benchmarks as you go.

You have a lot going on in your life with family, job, etc.  But you do need to say that YOU are important, too.  If you're not around and in good health, no one else benefits.  There will be a few weeks in the year when maybe you won't have any eating/exercise/stress challenges, but those are pretty rare.  Every week -- heck, every day -- is a challenge.  But you can do it!

Good luck!


----------



## Sandi

slp1650 said:


> Had my weigh in today and I hit my first goal!  I've lost 5% of my body weight, meaning I'm down 9 pounds since I started!  My next goal is another 6 pounds down.
> 
> I am kind of nervous for this next set because where I am at now is where I've always stopped losing weight in the past.  It's going to be hard, but I guess we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Still today was a good day!



Bravo!!  

Don't stop.  If you can lose 9 pounds, you can lose another 6 pounds.  Just keep doing what you're doing.  

How do you feel?  What changes have you noticed?


----------



## slp1650

Sandi said:


> Bravo!!
> 
> Don't stop.  If you can lose 9 pounds, you can lose another 6 pounds.  Just keep doing what you're doing.
> 
> How do you feel?  What changes have you noticed?



Thanks for the support!

I'm debating what weight I actually want to get down to right now, but I'll definitely try for those 6 pounds!

I haven't really felt much, but it is getting easier as long as I keep planning what I'm going to eat throughout the day.  My body has been losing some of the fat in my hips and sides and I am starting to like the way I'm looking.  Yes, there are still some areas that I need to work on, but I guess that means I have something to focus on for these next few pounds!


----------



## sjms71

TashaRVT said:


> Hi all!
> Just started my WW journey last Sunday, and I'm finding the prospect of getting on the scale tomorrow more than a little daunting
> 
> Had a bit of a tough week in regards to eating (I was at a conference for the latter half of the week), and there were a couple of days where I went over my daily allowance of points (28 right now)
> I still have about 13 of those "weekly points" left, so does that mean that I'm doing okay?
> 
> The amount of weight that I need to lose (by the end of it, about 45lb) just seems completely overwhelming to me, especially since I feel like there's just so much on my plate right now, btwn my kids, working FT, taking care of elderly parents, etc.  I need to make keeping myself strong and healthy a priority, but the whole thing scares me more than just a little bit!!



Welcome   don't be overwhelmed like Sandi said make small goals to strive for.   We are here to help you through those bumps in the road .



slp1650 said:


> Had my weigh in today and I hit my first goal!  I've lost 5% of my body weight, meaning I'm down 9 pounds since I started!  My next goal is another 6 pounds down.
> 
> I am kind of nervous for this next set because where I am at now is where I've always stopped losing weight in the past.  It's going to be hard, but I guess we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Still today was a good day!



Yay!   you can do it.


----------



## slp1650

So I let myself binge on some carrot cake last night and I can already see that it wasn't a good idea.  I finished the carrot cake in 3 days and it really should have taken a few more days for me to finish.  The scale did go up, but luckily I have almost a full week to buckle down and get my weight back under control.

Good news is, the carrot cake is gone.  Bad news is, I'll be reminded of it for a few days.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> So the Giants then.............



Ummm....Okay!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

book_junkie said:


> Boo to me...  I guess I'm glad I'm online and not a meeting gal because I gained 4 *pounds* somehow with conference and TOM...  no clue how that happened.    I know that if I had to go to a meeting I would either be bursting into tears or ditching it, so at least my misery was contained to my house.  So depressing to see the chart hike back up from it's slide down, though....



You've gotten a lot of great advice book_junkie!  I probably would have gone home and baked chocolate chip cookies.  I'm hoping you got right back on track and will have a better week at the scale this week.  I'm glad Online is working for you.




TashaRVT said:


> Hi all!
> Just started my WW journey last Sunday, and I'm finding the prospect of getting on the scale tomorrow more than a little daunting
> 
> Had a bit of a tough week in regards to eating (I was at a conference for the latter half of the week), and there were a couple of days where I went over my daily allowance of points (28 right now)
> I still have about 13 of those "weekly points" left, so does that mean that I'm doing okay?
> 
> The amount of weight that I need to lose (by the end of it, about 45lb) just seems completely overwhelming to me, especially since I feel like there's just so much on my plate right now, btwn my kids, working FT, taking care of elderly parents, etc.  I need to make keeping myself strong and healthy a priority, but the whole thing scares me more than just a little bit!!



You should still be OK -- WW will forgive a little but do try to stick to your Daily Points Target.  It's fine to have some of your Weekly Points Allowance points left over.  It's not mandatory for you to eat them, however, I do eat all of mine.  They're there if you need them.

It might not be so overwhelming if you break your weight loss down into small goals.  For example, lose 5% first, then go for 10% and keeping making small goals after that.  Just remember also that some of your weight loss journey successes wont be realized at the scale but maybe at the kitchen table or the grocery store or in the evening in front of the TV when you've made a healthy choice instead of an unhealthy one.  Dont give up!  This is the right place for you to be when it comes to any support you may feel you need!  





slp1650 said:


> Had my weigh in today and I hit my first goal!  I've lost 5% of my body weight, meaning I'm down 9 pounds since I started!  My next goal is another 6 pounds down.
> 
> I am kind of nervous for this next set because where I am at now is where I've always stopped losing weight in the past.  It's going to be hard, but I guess we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Still today was a good day!



  Congratulations hitting your first goal.  Just believe -- Weight Watchers works.  Stick to your points and follow the program and this time will be different.  





slp1650 said:


> So I let myself binge on some carrot cake last night and I can already see that it wasn't a good idea.  I finished the carrot cake in 3 days and it really should have taken a few more days for me to finish.  The scale did go up, but luckily I have almost a full week to buckle down and get my weight back under control.
> 
> Good news is, the carrot cake is gone.  Bad news is, I'll be reminded of it for a few days.



I'm glad the carrot cake is gone!    It may hang around the scale for a few days but soon it will be history.  Stay focused for the rest of the week and good luck with your next weigh-in.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I experienced a non-scale loss myself this morning.  I was trying to do email and make pancakes at the same time.  It didn't work.  I had to throw three pancakes out because they burned!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Before and after....


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> Before and after....



Yea Jill!  Your arms have muscles deary!  Not only did you lose weight, but you went back in time and look younger, too.  Thanks for posting the photos.  You are an inspiration!


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> Before and after....



Jill! You look amazing, thanks for posting, Sandi is right what an inspiration. Great job .


----------



## BabyTigger99

Thanks guys!  My stepdaughter was the first one to look at my picture and say how much younger I looked.  So, for an 18 year old to notice, it had to be significant!


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> Thanks guys!  My stepdaughter was the first one to look at my picture and say how much younger I looked.  So, for an 18 year old to notice, it had to be significant!




Now print that before and after out and stick it on the refrig as a daily reminder of all your hard work.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> Before and after....



Wow, great job, Jill!  Thanks for letting us be part of your weight loss journey.  You look amazing!


----------



## jadeblue13

BabyTigger99 said:


> Before and after....



You look terrific!  Thank you for posting your pics-it's really encouraging to see your transformation.  It's very motivating to see real people having success on WW!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

jadeblue13 said:


> You look terrific!  Thank you for posting your pics-it's really encouraging to see your transformation.  *It's very motivating to see real people having success on WW!*


----------



## Twingle

BabyTigger99 said:


> Before and after....




AWESOME JOB!  Beautiful, and I bet you feel like a million bucks!  Congrats!


----------



## lisajl

ok so I weigh in on Mondays.  Last week I gained 1.8#!  Horrible!
But, it was because I did not write things down, was not responsible for all that I ate.  This week, I am back down 1.6 goal.  Today I put lose 2#.  If I tackle it in small doses I think it will be better for me.
Thanks for listening to me and for being so supportive!
Lisa


----------



## book_junkie

Thanks for the encouragement.  I am actually down from where I started so I need to remember that. but staring at that scale and seeing the gain is so hard...  Still, 8 pounds gone from where I started, so yea.  Have to stay on the positive.  Guess I just need to run after the kids at the library more..


----------



## TiggerFan3590

Thank you Jill for the before and after pictures.  You look great!!!  You are an inspiration to all of us!!!  

Back from DL and completed my first half marathon.... yep, I made it all 13.1 miles... YEAH!!!  Enjoyed the race and of course DL.... I WI tomorrow so I will see what damage I did to my weight loss journey.  I did stay away from all of the bakery goodies and only had one bite of a Dole Whip (Really hard to do, but I did it).... I did shed my usually tears as I left Main Street, but am comforted by the knowledge that I will be to WDW in 2013.... 

Hope everyone had a great weekend and that the next week is OP and terrific!!!!  BELIEVE!!!


----------



## dthogue

Good Morning ladies - it has been sooooo long since I checked in here - I'm so glad to see that you are still here.

I have hit rock bottom with my weight - my weight today is at the highest that its ever been.  I can't beleive that I have left it get this bad.  Unfortunately I can't unring the bell - I just need to move forward.  I gained over 30 pounds since this time last year (and that doesn't even count the weight that I lost this year and gained back).  All the added pounds has increase the problems that I am having with the pain in my feet, which now included pain in my legs.  It hurts to walk and there is no way I can jog, and I so miss that.

So I am come here looking for support as I restart my WW journey.  I will be purchasing my monthly pass online this morning and going back to my meetings on Saturday - although I am so embarassed to go back weighing what I do, but I know I must do it.

My goals for the week:

1. Rejoin WW - get out and read all my old materials
2. Rejoin the gym
3. Contact the gym trainer and set up a meeting to discuss my exercise needs
4. Start tracking my food

Thanks for listening - looking forward to getting back into the group!


----------



## dthogue

BabyTigger99 said:


> Before and after....



Wow you look amazing - very inspiring - thanks for sharing!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

dthogue said:


> Good Morning ladies - it has been sooooo long since I checked in here - I'm so glad to see that you are still here.
> 
> I have hit rock bottom with my weight - my weight today is at the highest that its ever been.  I can't beleive that I have left it get this bad.  Unfortunately I can't unring the bell - I just need to move forward.  I gained over 30 pounds since this time last year (and that doesn't even count the weight that I lost this year and gained back).  All the added pounds has increase the problems that I am having with the pain in my feet, which now included pain in my legs.  It hurts to walk and there is no way I can jog, and I so miss that.
> 
> So I am come here looking for support as I restart my WW journey.  I will be purchasing my monthly pass online this morning and going back to my meetings on Saturday - although I am so embarassed to go back weighing what I do, but I know I must do it.
> 
> My goals for the week:
> 
> 1. Rejoin WW - get out and read all my old materials
> 2. Rejoin the gym
> 3. Contact the gym trainer and set up a meeting to discuss my exercise needs
> 4. Start tracking my food
> 
> Thanks for listening - looking forward to getting back into the group!



Welcome back!    I was wondering where you'd been.  Dont get yourself down about having gained the weight back.  I know it's not very easy to deal with but we've all been there.  Lots of people leave WW, gain the weight back and never come back but you've made the right decision to return and that's the first part of getting this fixed.  You've made goals and commitments and that's an important next step.  You're on the right track!


----------



## sjms71

TiggerFan3590 said:


> Thank you Jill for the before and after pictures.  You look great!!!  You are an inspiration to all of us!!!
> 
> Back from DL and completed my first half marathon.... yep, I made it all 13.1 miles... YEAH!!!  Enjoyed the race and of course DL.... I WI tomorrow so I will see what damage I did to my weight loss journey.  I did stay away from all of the bakery goodies and only had one bite of a Dole Whip (Really hard to do, but I did it).... I did shed my usually tears as I left Main Street, but am comforted by the knowledge that I will be to WDW in 2013....
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend and that the next week is OP and terrific!!!!  BELIEVE!!!



Wow, ran a marathon AND stayed away from bakery , now that is an inspiration.  Good luck tomorrow, I'm sure you'll have great results.


----------



## sjms71

dthogue said:


> Good Morning ladies - it has been sooooo long since I checked in here - I'm so glad to see that you are still here.
> 
> I have hit rock bottom with my weight - my weight today is at the highest that its ever been.  I can't beleive that I have left it get this bad.  Unfortunately I can't unring the bell - I just need to move forward.  I gained over 30 pounds since this time last year (and that doesn't even count the weight that I lost this year and gained back).  All the added pounds has increase the problems that I am having with the pain in my feet, which now included pain in my legs.  It hurts to walk and there is no way I can jog, and I so miss that.
> 
> So I am come here looking for support as I restart my WW journey.  I will be purchasing my monthly pass online this morning and going back to my meetings on Saturday - although I am so embarassed to go back weighing what I do, but I know I must do it.
> 
> My goals for the week:
> 
> 1. Rejoin WW - get out and read all my old materials
> 2. Rejoin the gym
> 3. Contact the gym trainer and set up a meeting to discuss my exercise needs
> 4. Start tracking my food
> 
> Thanks for listening - looking forward to getting back into the group!



*TAMMY*, I am so glad you're back .  I second what Jess, said.   The past is the past, today is a new day!


----------



## Sandi

TiggerFan3590 said:


> Thank you Jill for the before and after pictures.  You look great!!!  You are an inspiration to all of us!!!
> 
> Back from DL and completed my first half marathon.... yep, I made it all 13.1 miles... YEAH!!!  Enjoyed the race and of course DL.... I WI tomorrow so I will see what damage I did to my weight loss journey.  I did stay away from all of the bakery goodies and only had one bite of a Dole Whip (Really hard to do, but I did it).... I did shed my usually tears as I left Main Street, but am comforted by the knowledge that I will be to WDW in 2013....
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend and that the next week is OP and terrific!!!!  BELIEVE!!!



Congratulations on completing the half marathon.  Now you need to get one of those 13.1 stickers for your car!  And, like Stephanie said, staying away from the bakery, too -- whoa, you're a rock star.



dthogue said:


> Good Morning ladies - it has been sooooo long since I checked in here - I'm so glad to see that you are still here.
> 
> I have hit rock bottom with my weight - my weight today is at the highest that its ever been.  I can't beleive that I have left it get this bad.  Unfortunately I can't unring the bell - I just need to move forward.  I gained over 30 pounds since this time last year (and that doesn't even count the weight that I lost this year and gained back).  All the added pounds has increase the problems that I am having with the pain in my feet, which now included pain in my legs.  It hurts to walk and there is no way I can jog, and I so miss that.
> 
> So I am come here looking for support as I restart my WW journey.  I will be purchasing my monthly pass online this morning and going back to my meetings on Saturday - although I am so embarassed to go back weighing what I do, but I know I must do it.
> 
> My goals for the week:
> 
> 1. Rejoin WW - get out and read all my old materials
> 2. Rejoin the gym
> 3. Contact the gym trainer and set up a meeting to discuss my exercise needs
> 4. Start tracking my food
> 
> Thanks for listening - looking forward to getting back into the group!



Hi Tammy and welcome back.  Coming back to this thread is a great first step and you have some wonderful goals for the week.  Don't worry that anyone at WW is going to scold you or anything.  That isn't what it's about.  I was in your shoes a couple of years ago.  I had achieved lifetime at WW and thought I could do it all myself.  Well, I was okay for about a year and then I gained 40+ pounds and reached a weight that was my highest ever.  WW welcomed me back with open arms and great support.  Plus, we have our sisters on this thread.    You can do this!


----------



## slp1650

TiggerFan3590 said:


> Thank you Jill for the before and after pictures.  You look great!!!  You are an inspiration to all of us!!!
> 
> Back from DL and completed my first half marathon.... yep, I made it all 13.1 miles... YEAH!!!  Enjoyed the race and of course DL.... I WI tomorrow so I will see what damage I did to my weight loss journey.  I did stay away from all of the bakery goodies and only had one bite of a Dole Whip (Really hard to do, but I did it).... I did shed my usually tears as I left Main Street, but am comforted by the knowledge that I will be to WDW in 2013....
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend and that the next week is OP and terrific!!!!  BELIEVE!!!



Congrats on the half!  I'm going to be doing the Princess in just a few weeks.  

Are you going to be doing the WDW marathon in 2013 or just visiting?  I'm planning on doing the full then.  

Good job passing up the bakery and dole whips.  I understand how hard it is!  I went to Epcot last night and only had a hot chocolate which I was proud of with all those delicious treats and drinks they're always selling.


----------



## sjms71

Has anyone been to Disneys Vero Beach Resort?   My inlaws have a timeshare in Vero beach(not the Disney resort).   They are not going down there this year and their week happens to fall during our break so we are going in March.  Just wondering if it's worth going to have a meal there?  If anyone has some input that would be great .


----------



## BabyTigger99

Thank you all for the positive response to my pictures.  Sometimes I still can't believe that either one is actually me!!

First week on maintenance, and I actually lost 1.2 pounds.  So I am officially at 70.4 pounds lost, which I did want to hit, to be able to say that I lost 70 pounds.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

Hi All! I just joined WW today. I'm doing the monthly pass--so going to meetings (the location is so convenient--I can go during the work day at lunch) and do the online tools.

I had joined WW in college (when I was 20 or so) and lost 25-30 pounds. It was a huge accomplishment and I kept the weight off for 7 years (and even lost a bit more on my own when I was 24. I'm 27 and the weight has crept up on me since I got married in September. (Check out my in-progress honeymoon Trip Report--all we did was EAT!) It has been challenging in general to keep the weight off since it is SO EASY just to eat the same amount  of food as my DH eats. 

The one positive thing going for me is that I joined a gym as I was toning up for my wedding and I can truly say that I enjoy working out--especially group classes (Zumba, Boot Camp, etc.). 

I weighed in today--and yikes! I just got weighed on Friday at the doctor and the weight at the scale today was 2 lbs more. 

Just wanted to introduce myself--hope you all have a great day!


----------



## TiggerFan3590

slp1650 said:


> Congrats on the half!  I'm going to be doing the Princess in just a few weeks.
> 
> Are you going to be doing the WDW marathon in 2013 or just visiting?  I'm planning on doing the full then.
> 
> Good job passing up the bakery and dole whips.  I understand how hard it is!  I went to Epcot last night and only had a hot chocolate which I was proud of with all those delicious treats and drinks they're always selling.



Thank you!!  I am hoping to complete my CTC next year with the Princess in February and the DL Half Labor Day weekend.  That is my goal at least...

Great job passing up the goodies in Epcot.... That is not easy... The carmel corn is a hard one for me to pass up...

Good luck at the Princess, I am sure you will have a great time!!


----------



## TiggerFan3590

WI today, up 1.2, but not letting it get me down.  One day at a time, one meal at a time....  I do BELIEVE!!


----------



## slp1650

TiggerFan3590 said:


> Thank you!!  I am hoping to complete my CTC next year with the Princess in February and the DL Half Labor Day weekend.  That is my goal at least...
> 
> Great job passing up the goodies in Epcot.... That is not easy... The carmel corn is a hard one for me to pass up...
> 
> Good luck at the Princess, I am sure you will have a great time!!



I did the coast to coast with those two races last year and it was awesome!  I absolutely love the C2C medal and I'm kinda sad I won't be able to get it this year.


----------



## sjms71

TiggerFan3590 said:


> The carmel corn is a hard one for me to pass up...



omg, that is my favorite snack now.....who knew werthers caramel corn was the bomb!


----------



## wbh1964

just joined WW last week and looking forward to reading this thread!
Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Well, today is my weigh in day and I have no idea what to expect BECAUSE... I havent been on my scale since last Wednesday morning.  I'm freaking out just a little!!    Hopefully, I'll be down at least .5.  I'll let you know this aft what happens.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well, today is my weigh in day and I have no idea what to expect BECAUSE... I havent been on my scale since last Wednesday morning.  I'm freaking out just a little!!    Hopefully, I'll be down at least .5.  I'll let you know this aft what happens.



Wow Jessie, that's a whole week without getting on the scale!  I have my fingers crossed that you'll be duly rewarded for your abstinence.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well, today is my weigh in day and I have no idea what to expect BECAUSE... I havent been on my scale since last Wednesday morning.  I'm freaking out just a little!!    Hopefully, I'll be down at least .5.  I'll let you know this aft what happens.



Jessie....that is a HUGE accomplishment.   Good luck today and no matter what the scale says, you set a goal and stuck to it.....BRAVO .


----------



## slp1650

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well, today is my weigh in day and I have no idea what to expect BECAUSE... I havent been on my scale since last Wednesday morning.  I'm freaking out just a little!!    Hopefully, I'll be down at least .5.  I'll let you know this aft what happens.



You'll do great at your weigh in today!

You are an inspiration to not look at the scale all the time.  I'll admit that I am addicted to getting on the scale throughout the day to see where I am and I really do need to stop.  I think I'll just get on it in the mornings and then put it away till the next morning to see where I am.  Maybe I'll eventually get to the same place as you where I'll only be looking at it once a week.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Wow Jessie, that's a whole week without getting on the scale!  I have my fingers crossed that you'll be duly rewarded for your abstinence.





sjms71 said:


> Jessie....that is a HUGE accomplishment.   Good luck today and no matter what the scale says, you set a goal and stuck to it.....BRAVO .





slp1650 said:


> You'll do great at your weigh in today!
> 
> You are an inspiration to not look at the scale all the time.  I'll admit that I am addicted to getting on the scale throughout the day to see where I am and I really do need to stop.  I think I'll just get on it in the mornings and then put it away till the next morning to see where I am.  Maybe I'll eventually get to the same place as you where I'll only be looking at it once a week.



Thanks, Guys!   

I was down 0.8 today!!    Yippeeee!


----------



## Disneyislove86

Hi everyone!!  I just started WW today.  I was on it back in 2004 and I lost 50lbs then I thought I could do it alone, and gained back 50+ after that.   

It took me 8 years to finally realize that I can't do it alone and I need the support of other people and the program.  

So....Hi!


----------



## sjms71

wbh1964 said:


> just joined WW last week and looking forward to reading this thread!
> Hope everyone is having a great week!





Disneyislove86 said:


> Hi everyone!!  I just started WW today.  I was on it back in 2004 and I lost 50lbs then I thought I could do it alone, and gained back 50+ after that.
> 
> It took me 8 years to finally realize that I can't do it alone and I need the support of other people and the program.
> 
> So....Hi!



Hello to both of you and welcome to the thread!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Thanks, Guys!
> 
> I was down 0.8 today!!    Yippeeee!



Woot woot   So, will you keep off the scale another week?


----------



## sjms71

Double post somehow


----------



## TiggerFan3590

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Thanks, Guys!
> 
> I was down 0.8 today!!    Yippeeee!



Yippeee!!!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Thanks, Guys!
> 
> I was down 0.8 today!!    Yippeeee!



Yippeeee is right!  Congratulations.

I'm having my own happy dance.  I was down 3.8# -- now, remember that I had a 3# gain last week, so I'm really at 0.8, just like Jessie.  

I did Simply Filling all but one day last week and I think that was really helpful to me.  I'd never really tried it before because you had to commit to a whole week under the old plan.  Now, with the opportunity to change it up day by day, that flexibility allowed me to give it a whirl.  I still tracked every day and I'm sure that was part of my success.  One thing I really liked is that, with most food entries, I just saw a nice green triangle -- not a number of points that just kept going down.  I did use up all of my WPs with stuff like light mayo, real cheese, salad dressing, etc., but I didn't touch my 25 APs.  

Anyway, if you couldn't tell, I'm a happy camper today and I'm going to do Simply Filling this week, too!


----------



## robinb

Well ... I'm down .4 and I'm fairly happy.  I'm trying Simply Filling this week.  We're going to Quebec for Winter Carnival and the crepes and beaver tails are going to be a challenge!


----------



## TiggerFan3590

Sandi said:


> Yippeeee is right!  Congratulations.
> 
> I'm having my own happy dance.  I was down 3.8# -- now, remember that I had a 3# gain last week, so I'm really at 0.8, just like Jessie.
> 
> I did Simply Filling all but one day last week and I think that was really helpful to me.  I'd never really tried it before because you had to commit to a whole week under the old plan.  Now, with the opportunity to change it up day by day, that flexibility allowed me to give it a whirl.  I still tracked every day and I'm sure that was part of my success.  One thing I really liked is that, with most food entries, I just saw a nice green triangle -- not a number of points that just kept going down.  I did use up all of my WPs with stuff like light mayo, real cheese, salad dressing, etc., but I didn't touch my 25 APs.
> 
> Anyway, if you couldn't tell, I'm a happy camper today and I'm going to do Simply Filling this week, too!



Great job!!!  I have been toying with trying SF for a week.  I think I might do that next week.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Yippeeee is right!  Congratulations.
> 
> I'm having my own happy dance.  I was down 3.8# -- now, remember that I had a 3# gain last week, so I'm really at 0.8, just like Jessie.
> 
> I did Simply Filling all but one day last week and I think that was really helpful to me.  I'd never really tried it before because you had to commit to a whole week under the old plan.  Now, with the opportunity to change it up day by day, that flexibility allowed me to give it a whirl.  I still tracked every day and I'm sure that was part of my success.  One thing I really liked is that, with most food entries, I just saw a nice green triangle -- not a number of points that just kept going down.  I did use up all of my WPs with stuff like light mayo, real cheese, salad dressing, etc., but I didn't touch my 25 APs.
> 
> Anyway, if you couldn't tell, I'm a happy camper today and I'm going to do Simply Filling this week, too!



 you go girl!  So, happy for you!


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> Well ... I'm down .4 and I'm fairly happy.  I'm trying Simply Filling this week.  We're going to Quebec for Winter Carnival and the crepes and beaver tails are going to be a challenge!



Great job robin .  Have fun in Quebec!  What's a beaver tail, or will I want one if I know .


----------



## NC State

I gained back what I lost last week...how can that be?  I did eat buffet Friday night, went to the gym only twice (fighting a cold all week). I did walk one mile every day at lunch and today two miles after my weigh in/before the meeting...o well, it's just a number.  That means that I have 2.6 lbs that I gained at Christmas that I need to lose...I'll just deal with it after my trip to Disney!  

Have a good two weeks!

-Stephanie


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I got busted at my meeting yesterday.  The topic was Smart Snacks and I had 6 mars bars in my purse!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I got busted at my meeting yesterday.  The topic was Smart Snacks and I had 6 mars bars in my purse!



Well, what I want to know is what you did with those candybars.  Hmmm?

Jessie, I've forgotten -- and maybe this would be helpful to some of our newer folks -- but can you remind us about when you first joined WW, how long it took you to lose your weight, and when you went inside WW?  I need to hear from someone who has been at this awhile and need some reassurance that, even though it's taking a long time, it's not abnormal.


----------



## Twingle

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I got busted at my meeting yesterday.  The topic was Smart Snacks and I had 6 mars bars in my purse!



That happened to me last year - I had several boxes of Girl Scout cookies in my tote bag, plus a sandwich baggie full of samples!


----------



## Disneyislove86

...and last night DH took my scale away.  He said it drives him crazy to see me jump on and off it 5-10 times a day.    He hid it and will only give it back to me on weigh in mornings.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Disneyislove86 said:


> ...and last night DH took my scale away.  He said it drives him crazy to see me jump on and off it 5-10 times a day.    He hid it and will only give it back to me on weigh in mornings.



Good for your hubby taking the scale away.  People will fluctuate so much over the day with their weight.  Plus, if you go on the scale and see it go down (I know at least for me!), it would get in my head that I was doing good, and a little slip up wasn't going to hurt...and then that little slip up turned into a BIG slip up!!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I got busted at my meeting yesterday.  The topic was Smart Snacks and I had 6 mars bars in my purse!



.......



Disneyislove86 said:


> ...and last night DH took my scale away.  He said it drives him crazy to see me jump on and off it 5-10 times a day.    He hid it and will only give it back to me on weigh in mornings.


----------



## sjms71

I missed my meeting today.....flat tire, which then turned into sitting at garage with 4 new tires and $550 later .  Oh well, I guess that's life.  I would have been down probably .6.


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> I gained back what I lost last week...how can that be?  I did eat buffet Friday night, went to the gym only twice (fighting a cold all week). I did walk one mile every day at lunch and today two miles after my weigh in/before the meeting...o well, it's just a number.  That means that I have 2.6 lbs that I gained at Christmas that I need to lose...I'll just deal with it after my trip to Disney!
> 
> Have a good two weeks!
> 
> -Stephanie



 hang in there Stephanie.   Again, sometimes the scale just lies.  For me sodium is a huge culprit when I struggle.  There were times when I just kept losing and gaining the same 3lbs.  It's so frustrating, but keep pushing through change things up a bit too, workout routine, food and it will come off.  

I didn't realize you were going to Disney, do tell your plans .  Have a great time too .


----------



## NC State

We're only staying for three nights in the WL (Epcot Wed and MK on Thurs).  Leave out of RDU on Tuesday morning return Friday about 8:00 pm. We're going to book a bounce back for October.

I broke my record today....2.23 miles in 30 mins.  I'm going to run my first 5K in Cary (April)!!


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> We're only staying for three nights in the WL (Epcot Wed and MK on Thurs).  Leave out of RDU on Tuesday morning return Friday about 8:00 pm. We're going to book a bounce back for October.
> 
> I broke my record today....2.23 miles in 30 mins.  I'm going to run my first 5K in Cary (April)!!



Sounds very fun!   Again have a great time.  What 5k are you running in Cary?


----------



## NC State

Cary Road Race, April 14 in the Koka Booth Amphitheatre at Regency Park


----------



## slp1650

At the beginning of the week my weight went up a few pounds and then today it dropped.  I don't know what caused the drop (I know what caused the gain... carrot cake), but I'm happy the extra few pounds decided to disappear.  Still have a few days before the weigh in and I'm still +.4.  We'll see if I can't get it back down.  Otherwise it will be my first week without a drop since I started...


----------



## jadeblue13

Gained 1.6  had a really hormonal weepy angry week for no apparent reason,
if this is pre menopause shoot me now.  I just felt yucky, hungry and out of sorts all week.  
Here's hoping for a better tracking week - got some cool tips at our meeting to avoid a major eating frenzy during the super bowl. We'll see how the rest of the family feels about the subtle changes to the menu.

Hello to all the new members - have a great week!


----------



## Sandi

Got home from work last night to find 4 boxes of paczki in my kitchen.  DH and DD17 had gone to Meijer's to get milk (that they forgot) and came home with paczki, juice, and fruit.  DH immediately went to into his defensive posture -- "we couldn't find anywhere to hide them!"  They didn't get boston cream, so I don't want any.  I just told them I can handle it and don't want any of their paczki.  I had sugar free Jello with lite cool whip.  Now, if the pre-Lent treat was cheesecake, I'd be in a world of hurt.

Hope everyone has a great Friday and a wonderful weekend.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Great job robin .  Have fun in Quebec!  What's a beaver tail, or will I want one if I know .




Beaver Tails...


http://ca.images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=mcafee&va=canadian+beaver+tails

...and you WILL want one if you know.

They are a deep fried pastry, stretched into the shape of a beaver tail, sprinkled with cinnamon and topped with just about anything... chocolate, bananas, reeses pieces.


I also found this quote...

_"President Obama

The product received national media attention in the US and Canada when it was served at the Canadian embassy during Obama's inauguration and was mentioned in newscasts during the lead-up to U.S. President Barack Obama's visit to Ottawa, as an example of how Canadian businesses were participating in Obama's visit. On the day of the visit, February 19, 2009, Barack Obama stopped at the ByWard Market on his way to the airport specifically to buy a BeaverTail. One variation of the product is called the "Obama Tail", in honour of the president."
_


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Beaver Tails...
> 
> 
> http://ca.images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=mcafee&va=canadian+beaver+tails
> 
> ...and you WILL want one if you know.
> 
> They are a deep fried pastry, stretched into the shape of a beaver tail, sprinkled with cinnamon and topped with just about anything... chocolate, bananas, reeses pieces.
> 
> 
> I also found this quote...
> 
> _"President Obama
> 
> The product received national media attention in the US and Canada when it was served at the Canadian embassy during Obama's inauguration and was mentioned in newscasts during the lead-up to U.S. President Barack Obama's visit to Ottawa, as an example of how Canadian businesses were participating in Obama's visit. On the day of the visit, February 19, 2009, Barack Obama stopped at the ByWard Market on his way to the airport specifically to buy a BeaverTail. One variation of the product is called the "Obama Tail", in honour of the president."
> _



I also thought I should mention that no beavers are ever harmed during the making of a beaver tail pastry!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I also thought I should mention that no beavers are ever harmed during the making of a beaver tail pastry!



 I'm gad to hear that.   However, the fact that there is a variation called the "Obama Tail" completely cured my curiosity of wanting one.  I proudly play on the other side of the playground .


----------



## disbabyndaddy

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Beaver Tails...
> 
> 
> http://ca.images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=mcafee&va=canadian+beaver+tails
> 
> ...and you WILL want one if you know.




Look like a county or State Fair elephant ear with chocolate sauce & candy on it ~ YUMMMM!!




sjms71 said:


> I'm gad to hear that.   However, the fact that there is a variation called the "Obama Tail" completely cured my curiosity of wanting one.  I proudly play on the other side of the playground .






The city of Indianapolis is ON FIRE with Super Bowl fever!!  Very cool to live here at such a fun time.  I'm not sure what DH & I are doing yet for the game, but I'm hoping to keep my food intake under control. Have a GREAT weekend everyone, and enjoy the game!!


----------



## sjms71

Ok, I'm sorry I keep finding them, not on purpose.  That stupid pintrest website is addictive 

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/Butterfinger-Dessert-Weight-Watchers-4-Ww-Pts-Recipezaar


----------



## slp1650

sjms71 said:


> Ok, I'm sorry I keep finding them, not on purpose.  That stupid pintrest website is addictive
> 
> http://www.yummly.com/recipe/Butterfinger-Dessert-Weight-Watchers-4-Ww-Pts-Recipezaar



Pinterest really is addicting.  I found cheesecake strawberries on there the other day.  Like they were literally strawberries that had a cheesecake mix (cream cheese and cream) inside of them.  They looked so yummy and for a pound of strawberries, they really weren't too many points!


----------



## sjms71

slp1650 said:


> Pinterest really is addicting.  I found cheesecake strawberries on there the other day.  Like they were literally strawberries that had a cheesecake mix (cream cheese and cream) inside of them.  They looked so yummy and for a pound of strawberries, they really weren't too many points!



I saw those.   I originally went on cause I am a big crafter/scrapbooker.  Well, I never look at that stuff there is so much on there.


----------



## book_junkie

I love pinterest, and am having really good luck finding some great healthy recipes on there.  Skinnytaste.com posts on there, so that helps, as well.

Weigh in yesterday, down 1 pound, so down 10 pounds for the first month!


----------



## Sandi

book_junkie said:


> I love pinterest, and am having really good luck finding some great healthy recipes on there.  Skinnytaste.com posts on there, so that helps, as well.
> 
> Weigh in yesterday, down 1 pound, so down 10 pounds for the first month!



Congratulations on a great first month!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Woot woot   So, will you keep off the scale another week?



I haven't gotten on so far but I ain't promisin' nothin'!  





Sandi said:


> Yippeeee is right!  Congratulations.
> 
> I'm having my own happy dance.  I was down 3.8# -- now, remember that I had a 3# gain last week, so I'm really at 0.8, just like Jessie.
> 
> I did Simply Filling all but one day last week and I think that was really helpful to me.  I'd never really tried it before because you had to commit to a whole week under the old plan.  Now, with the opportunity to change it up day by day, that flexibility allowed me to give it a whirl.  I still tracked every day and I'm sure that was part of my success.  One thing I really liked is that, with most food entries, I just saw a nice green triangle -- not a number of points that just kept going down.  I did use up all of my WPs with stuff like light mayo, real cheese, salad dressing, etc., but I didn't touch my 25 APs.
> 
> Anyway, if you couldn't tell, I'm a happy camper today and I'm going to do Simply Filling this week, too!



Yay!    3.8!  
I hope Simply Filling goes well for you this week.  I've never tried that.





robinb said:


> Well ... I'm down .4 and I'm fairly happy.  I'm trying Simply Filling this week.  We're going to Quebec for Winter Carnival and the crepes and beaver tails are going to be a challenge!



Congrats on your loss, Robin!  I found this info and thought you might be interested...

*Nutritional Facts for Canadian Beaver Tail Fried Pastries*

Serving Size: 1 (1169 g)

Servings Per Recipe: 1

Amount Per Serving
    % Daily Value
Calories 160.4

Calories from Fat 44
    27%
Total Fat 4.8 g
    7%
Saturated Fat 0.9 g
    4%
Cholesterol 20.3 mg
    6%
Sodium 188.7 mg
    7%
Total Carbohydrate 24.6 g
    8%
Dietary Fiber 0.9 g
    3%
Sugars 3.4 g
    13%
Protein 4.1 g
    8%


This is actually from a recipe for them and not from the actually company that makes them but it may give you a rough idea of what to expect.

Have a great trip!  





sjms71 said:


> I missed my meeting today.....flat tire, which then turned into sitting at garage with 4 new tires and $550 later .  Oh well, I guess that's life.  I would have been down probably .6.




Ouch!  I'm glad you are down even if it's not official.  




NC State said:


> We're only staying for three nights in the WL (Epcot Wed and MK on Thurs).  Leave out of RDU on Tuesday morning return Friday about 8:00 pm. We're going to book a bounce back for October.
> 
> I broke my record today....2.23 miles in 30 mins.  I'm going to run my first 5K in Cary (April)!!



Congratulations on your broken record!  Have a wonderful time at Disney.  





jadeblue13 said:


> Gained 1.6  had a really hormonal weepy angry week for no apparent reason,
> if this is pre menopause shoot me now.  I just felt yucky, hungry and out of sorts all week.
> Here's hoping for a better tracking week - got some cool tips at our meeting to avoid a major eating frenzy during the super bowl. We'll see how the rest of the family feels about the subtle changes to the menu.
> 
> Hello to all the new members - have a great week!



I hope you're still tracking.  It will be a lot less painful then being shot and better for your weight loss too.      Good luck with your super bowl menu.





slp1650 said:


> At the beginning of the week my weight went up a few pounds and then today it dropped.  I don't know what caused the drop (I know what caused the gain... carrot cake), but I'm happy the extra few pounds decided to disappear.  Still have a few days before the weigh in and I'm still +.4.  We'll see if I can't get it back down.  Otherwise it will be my first week without a drop since I started...



See--I knew the carrot cake would eventually disappear!  Good luck with your weigh-in.





sjms71 said:


> I'm gad to hear that.   However, the fact that there is a variation called the "Obama Tail" completely cured my curiosity of wanting one.  I proudly play on the other side of the playground .



Ooops!  Sorry about that.  I actually thought that may be a selling feature.    So I guess I'll just be glad that you're not googling for recipes! 





disbabyndaddy said:


> Look like a county or State Fair elephant ear with chocolate sauce & candy on it ~ YUMMMM!!



I've never actually eaten one but I had to sit beside DS last summer while he ate a cinnamon and sugar one.  It took a lot of restraint not to grab that thing from my 9 year old and devour it myself.  





sjms71 said:


> Ok, I'm sorry I keep finding them, not on purpose.  That stupid pintrest website is addictive
> 
> http://www.yummly.com/recipe/Butterfinger-Dessert-Weight-Watchers-4-Ww-Pts-Recipezaar



YOU ARE *SUCH* AN ENABLER!!


----------



## JDBlair

I joined WW 12-8-11.  I started running in August 2010 and thought the weight would fall off me, it didn't.  Finally reached the point of absolute frustration and tired of the looks people would give me when I tell them I run half marathons.  I had a physical in October 2011 and the doctor told me he'd like me to lose 30 pounds but if I don't lose the 30 pounds, he would rather I keep running.  Apparently, he'd rather have an overweight patient who runs than a thin person that doesn't.   

I'd lost a total of 8.2 lbs but at my weight in Thursday I'd gained 3 pounds. I was frustrated and my leader asked what I'd done that week.  Ironically, I ran the Tinker Bell 1/2 marathon that Sunday.  So she told me to eat more protein, drink lots of water and she thinks we'll see the 3 lbs gone at next weigh in.  I sure hope so.  

I'm going to join this group for the support in between meetings.


----------



## slp1650

Even though this week started out bad (but alas I did learn my lesson and no more carrot cake unless I have someone to help me budget it), it turned out to be really good in the end!  I lost another 1.4 pounds taking my total weight loss to 10.4 pounds!


----------



## sjms71

JDBlair said:


> I joined WW 12-8-11.  I started running in August 2010 and thought the weight would fall off me, it didn't.  Finally reached the point of absolute frustration and tired of the looks people would give me when I tell them I run half marathons.  I had a physical in October 2011 and the doctor told me he'd like me to lose 30 pounds but if I don't lose the 30 pounds, he would rather I keep running.  Apparently, he'd rather have an overweight patient who runs than a thin person that doesn't.
> 
> I'd lost a total of 8.2 lbs but at my weight in Thursday I'd gained 3 pounds. I was frustrated and my leader asked what I'd done that week.  Ironically, I ran the Tinker Bell 1/2 marathon that Sunday.  So she told me to eat more protein, drink lots of water and she thinks we'll see the 3 lbs gone at next weigh in.  I sure hope so.
> 
> I'm going to join this group for the support in between meetings.



HELLO, AND WELCOME   great job on your progress so far.  Gaining is very frustrating especially when you are doing all the right things.   Uping my protein always seems to work for me when I am in a slump .  Good luck!


----------



## sjms71

slp1650 said:


> Even though this week started out bad (but alas I did learn my lesson and no more carrot cake unless I have someone to help me budget it), it turned out to be really good in the end!  I lost another 1.4 pounds taking my total weight loss to 10.4 pounds!



 yay!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> So the Giants then.............



  GO    GIANTS


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> GO    GIANTS


That a girl!


----------



## JDBlair

sjms71 said:


> HELLO, AND WELCOME   great job on your progress so far.  Gaining is very frustrating especially when you are doing all the right things.   Uping my protein always seems to work for me when I am in a slump .  Good luck!



Thanks for the encouragement.  I've definitely focused on protein these past couple of days.  And have definitely been downing the water.  Now I'm going to plan out my work outs for the week. I find I do my work outs when I actually schedule them!


----------



## JacksMama

Hi everyone,

I started WW a few weeks ago.  Started off great, but for the last two weeks I've been struggling.  I have 70 pounds to lose which feels pretty overwhelming at this point!

My WIs for the first month:

W1 -5.5
W2 -.5
W3 -1.5
W5 +.4
W6 +1.6

I can't go to meetings due to my schedule and I'm looking for a place where I can get support.  I'm really trying to get back on track this week, I'm going back to the World in two weeks and would love to knock off these two pounds I gained, plus a few more.   If there's one thing I can really be proud of, it's that I've stuck to tracking.  When I look at my weigh ins those two gains will be a drop in the hat if I can get refocused.  Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## JacksMama

Hi everyone,

I started WW a few weeks ago.  Started off great, but for the last two weeks I've been struggling.  I have 70 pounds to lose which feels pretty overwhelming at this point!

My WIs for the first month:

W1 -5.5
W2 -.5
W3 -1.5
W5 +.4
W6 +1.6

I can't go to meetings due to my schedule and I'm looking for a place where I can get support.  I'm really trying to get back on track this week, I'm going back to the World in two weeks and would love to knock off these two pounds I gained, plus a few more.   If there's one thing I can really be proud of, it's that I've stuck to tracking.  When I look at my weigh ins those two gains will be a drop in the hat if I can get refocused.  Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## sjms71

JacksMama said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I started WW a few weeks ago.  Started off great, but for the last two weeks I've been struggling.  I have 70 pounds to lose which feels pretty overwhelming at this point!
> 
> My WIs for the first month:
> 
> W1 -5.5
> W2 -.5
> W3 -1.5
> W5 +.4
> W6 +1.6
> 
> I can't go to meetings due to my schedule and I'm looking for a place where I can get support.  I'm really trying to get back on track this week, I'm going back to the World in two weeks and would love to knock off these two pounds I gained, plus a few more.   If there's one thing I can really be proud of, it's that I've stuck to tracking.  When I look at my weigh ins those two gains will be a drop in the hat if I can get refocused.  Looking forward to getting to know you all!



Hello JacksMama , we are a great bunch here with lots of information, encouragement and support . Hang in there this program is a learning process even those of us that have been doing this for years still struggle so you are not alone.  Good luck!


----------



## sjms71

Happy Monday .  Of course I am happy, my boys, the G Men made it happen last night .  So excited they won.  

Hope everyone survived the Super Bowl, more importantly the super bowl snacking.  I must say I am so proud of myself I was an angel .  We had chips, dip, wings, cheese sticks and Giants cupcakes and I ate........NONE of it .  I know I will not have any problems with temptations from now until weigh in so my perfect weekend behavior better pay off.  Have a great week everyone.

*NY GIANTS ROCK*


----------



## JacksMama

sjms71 said:


> Hello JacksMama , we are a great bunch here with lots of information, encouragement and support . Hang in there this program is a learning process even those of us that have been doing this for years still struggle so you are not alone.  Good luck!



Thanks for the welcome and the words of encouragement!  A good support group is what I need right now and I'm really excited to find this group.  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Happy Monday .  Of course I am happy, my boys, the G Men made it happen last night .  So excited they won.
> 
> Hope everyone survived the Super Bowl, more importantly the super bowl snacking.  I must say I am so proud of myself I was an angel .  We had chips, dip, wings, cheese sticks and Giants cupcakes and I ate........NONE of it .  I know I will not have any problems with temptations from now until weigh in so my perfect weekend behavior better pay off.  Have a great week everyone.
> 
> *NY GIANTS ROCK*



Hey Stephanie, congratuations on your team's win last night.  I thought of you when they pulled it out.  

Glad to hear you did well on your snacking.  I did, too.  My biggest treat was a nice fruit tray and I did have a serving of Popchips.  I have my fingers crossed that I will see a nice result at Wednesday's WI.

Have a great week ladies!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Hey Stephanie, congratuations on your team's win last night.  I thought of you when they pulled it out.
> 
> Glad to hear you did well on your snacking.  I did, too.  My biggest treat was a nice fruit tray and I did have a serving of Popchips.  I have my fingers crossed that I will see a nice result at Wednesday's WI.
> 
> Have a great week ladies!



We got this girl.  Good job on eating healthy treats


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Well, what I want to know is what you did with those candybars.  Hmmm?
> 
> Jessie, I've forgotten -- and maybe this would be helpful to some of our newer folks -- but can you remind us about when you first joined WW, how long it took you to lose your weight, and when you went inside WW?  I need to hear from someone who has been at this awhile and need some reassurance that, even though it's taking a long time, it's not abnormal.




Well, Sandi... let me start by saying that weight loss that _takes a long _time is totally and completely normal!  I can say that as a staff member.  Just this weekend, I weighed in a member who joined just over a year ago and has lost a total of 2.2 lbs but they still keep coming.  I heard of one member who spent 11 years losing 100 pounds.  Remember that 1/2 per week is a reasonable expectation and at that rate it would take a year to lose about 25 pounds.  Everyone's body is different -- that's why there is a range.  Plus, not everyone follows that program to the letter all the time.  Life tends to get in the way for most of us and that's our reality.  So be reassured, Sandi, it's not abnormal.  

However, after having said all that, mine did come off fast so I'm going to say that my results were definitely not typical.

Here's my story...
When DS started Jr Kindergarten, I decided to join WW but I couldn't convince my friend to come with me and I didn't want to go by myself so my DH convinced me to try to lose weight on my own.  I cut back on a few things and eventually lost 14 lbs.  However, by the end of the school year, 8 were back.  So I was now down just 6 lbs and decided to join by myself but now I was going to have a 5 year old at home everyday throughout the summer so I decided to put it off until September.  But I was really motivated and didn't want to lose my motivation so I found my old menu sheets from when I was a member back in the early '90's and planned my meals from them and managed to lose another 12 pounds over the summer.  When I finally did join WW, I had already lost a total of 18 pounds (the original 6 + this 12).  From September to January when I reached my goal, I lost another 43 lbs and during my six weeks of maintenance I lost another 9 lbs, putting my WW weight loss at 52lbs.  Combined with my original 18, that made a total of 70.  I don't know when to start counting that original 6 pounds, but from July to mid March (about 8 1/2 months) I lost 64 pounds.

It's been over 5 years now since I reached Goal and almost 5 years that I've been Lifetime.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Oh man, it has been a week.  DH has been out of town, which means I rely on my parents more to help with the kids, get them where they need to go.  However, they were out of town on vacation!!  Ahhh!  Craziness!!  So, there was lots of running, and lots of bad eating.  I figured I would work out more on the weekend, when I knew I had time.  Yeah.  Didn't happen.  Been knocked out by a crazy cold, and unfortunately the only thing that feels good on my sore throat is hot chocolate.  Weigh in tomorrow is probably going to be terrible.  Anyone know what happens when you are still on maintenance if you go more than 2 pounds over your goal?


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well, Sandi... let me start by saying that weight loss that _takes a long _time is totally and completely normal!  I can say that as a staff member.  Just this weekend, I weighed in a member who joined just over a year ago and has lost a total of 2.2 lbs but they still keep coming.  I heard of one member who spent 11 years losing 100 pounds.  Remember that 1/2 per week is a reasonable expectation and at that rate it would take a year to lose about 25 pounds.  Everyone's body is different -- that's why there is a range.  Plus, not everyone follows that program to the letter all the time.  Life tends to get in the way for most of us and that's our reality.  So be reassured, Sandi, it's not abnormal.
> 
> However, after having said all that, mine did come off fast so I'm going to say that my results were definitely not typical.
> 
> Here's my story...
> When DS started Jr Kindergarten, I decided to join WW but I couldn't convince my friend to come with me and I didn't want to go by myself so my DH convinced me to try to lose weight on my own.  I cut back on a few things and eventually lost 14 lbs.  However, by the end of the school year, 8 were back.  So I was now down just 6 lbs and decided to join by myself but now I was going to have a 5 year old at home everyday throughout the summer so I decided to put it off until September.  But I was really motivated and didn't want to lose my motivation so I found my old menu sheets from when I was a member back in the early '90's and planned my meals from them and managed to lose another 12 pounds over the summer.  When I finally did join WW, I had already lost a total of 18 pounds (the original 6 + this 12).  From September to January when I reached my goal, I lost another 43 lbs and during my six weeks of maintenance I lost another 9 lbs, putting my WW weight loss at 52lbs.  Combined with my original 18, that made a total of 70.  I don't know when to start counting that original 6 pounds, but from July to mid March (about 8 1/2 months) I lost 64 pounds.
> 
> It's been over 5 years now since I reached Goal and almost 5 years that I've been Lifetime.




Thanks for your encouragement and story.  I always appreciate your wise advice and real world wisdom.


----------



## lisajl

It's a beautiful day ladies!  I lost 4 lbs this week!!!
Been really working out and tracking like a mad woman.  This is the first week my knee has felt decent due to steroids.
I am 1.4 lbs away from my 10% goal!


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> Oh man, it has been a week.  DH has been out of town, which means I rely on my parents more to help with the kids, get them where they need to go.  However, they were out of town on vacation!!  Ahhh!  Craziness!!  So, there was lots of running, and lots of bad eating.  I figured I would work out more on the weekend, when I knew I had time.  Yeah.  Didn't happen.  Been knocked out by a crazy cold, and unfortunately the only thing that feels good on my sore throat is hot chocolate.  Weigh in tomorrow is probably going to be terrible.  Anyone know what happens when you are still on maintenance if you go more than 2 pounds over your goal?



You will still continue on with maintenance, as long as by week 6 you are not 2lbs above.   But if you are over even on week 6 you don't start over or anything you just go to week 7.   Good luck, sorry you've had a stressful week .


----------



## sjms71

lisajl said:


> It's a beautiful day ladies!  I lost 4 lbs this week!!!
> Been really working out and tracking like a mad woman.  This is the first week my knee has felt decent due to steroids.
> I am 1.4 lbs away from my 10% goal!



Wow, great job


----------



## slp1650

Hey everyone!  Hope everyone is over their superbowl hangovers!  Steph- congratulations on your team winning!

Went out last night to see Woman in Black with a group from work and some of us went to dinner beforehand.  The caprese sandwich was ok, but I think the banana split ice cream from Ghiradelli might have put it over the top... O well, that was my little treat to myself for the week.

The next tempting treat coming my way is some girl scout cookies coming my way in the coming weeks...


----------



## averill94

lisajl said:


> It's a beautiful day ladies!  I lost 4 lbs this week!!!
> Been really working out and tracking like a mad woman.  This is the first week my knee has felt decent due to steroids.
> I am 1.4 lbs away from my 10% goal!



WOW!!!!  That is amazing! Congrats to you!

I am still kicking the same few pounds around.....I have averaged .4 per week !  Better than gaining I guess!

Quick question- how do you guys feel about Fat Free Ricotta?

I only buy part skim and maybe I can cut down a little with the fat free.

Is it horrible?

Thank you!

Have a great day !


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

averill94 said:


> Quick question- how do you guys feel about Fat Free Ricotta?
> 
> I only buy part skim and maybe I can cut down a little with the fat free.
> 
> Is it horrible?
> !



I've never tried it but I'm not a fan of fat free cheese.


----------



## dthogue

Good Morning Ladies, thank you so much for the warm welcome back to the group and for the encouragement to re-start my weight loss journey.

Sorry to say that I didn't meet any of my goals that I posted last week - so yesterday I readjusted my goals to the following:

Rejoin WW - bought my monthly pass this morning - 1st meeting Saturday Am

Exercise - at least 30 min a day - restarting Leslie Sansone's Walk Away the pounds and do Jillian Michael's 30-day shred

Track my food consistently

Take a nightly one mile walk with our new puppy!

I'm ready to go!!!!!


----------



## slp1650

So I had been toying with this idea for a few weeks and I finally decided to make my idea reality.

What was my idea?  I decided to create a blog of all the healthy recipes I'm cooking.  I'm calling it Homemade Skinny.  

I still have another week or two before I can really start cooking (still waiting for the house to be done), but I will be posting some no-cook recipes until then. I'll be attempting to calculate the calories and the weight watchers points for the dishes too, just to make life that much easier for everyone 

I just started it today, but please check it out (and maybe follow it, if you like it?).  

Homemade Skinny


----------



## dthogue

Day one down - back for day 2 - goal for today - tracking and water!

I was up most of the night with a sick puppy - no fun!  I did manage to get a 30 minute work out in this morning though - yeah for me!

Do any of you use the WW scanner on your iphone or the mobile ap to track your points?  I love the scanner - I was a scanning fool last night - can't wait to go to the grocery store today.  You can scan the barcode and it brings up the item and tells you the points value - then you can save it to your favorites and add it to your tracker when you eat it - way too cool.


----------



## Sandi

dthogue said:


> Day one down - back for day 2 - goal for today - tracking and water!
> 
> I was up most of the night with a sick puppy - no fun!  I did manage to get a 30 minute work out in this morning though - yeah for me!
> 
> Do any of you use the WW scanner on your iphone or the mobile ap to track your points?  I love the scanner - I was a scanning fool last night - can't wait to go to the grocery store today.  You can scan the barcode and it brings up the item and tells you the points value - then you can save it to your favorites and add it to your tracker when you eat it - way too cool.



Sorry about your puppy.  Hopefully s/he'll be all well soon.

I love the WW apps for the Iphone.  I do a much better job tracking with the Iphone than I ever did with my blackberry.  I do scan some foods -- it's particularly nice with frozen meals -- Lean Cuisines, HC, and WW.


----------



## JDBlair

dthogue said:


> Day one down - back for day 2 - goal for today - tracking and water!
> 
> I was up most of the night with a sick puppy - no fun!  I did manage to get a 30 minute work out in this morning though - yeah for me!
> 
> Do any of you use the WW scanner on your iphone or the mobile ap to track your points?  I love the scanner - I was a scanning fool last night - can't wait to go to the grocery store today.  You can scan the barcode and it brings up the item and tells you the points value - then you can save it to your favorites and add it to your tracker when you eat it - way too cool.



I find that once I get on a good water drinking habit, I can't drink soda.  DH brought home a soda for me with my dinner last night, I took 2 sips and couldn't drink any more, way too sweet.  

I also love the WW iPhone apps, they're awesome.  I use the scanner.  I just love how much easier it is to track on my phone as opposed to pen and paper.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I was down 0.3 today at weigh-in.  I was hoping for 0.5 each week but since I'm a little bit ahead on my 7lbs-in-14-weeks goal, I guess 0.3 is alright.  

I had severe munchies yesterday and Monday but I managed not to go over my points and just in case you were wondering, there are 5 Mars Bars left out of the six that I had in my purse at my meeting last week!   And I split that one with my DH.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

slp1650 said:


> So I had been toying with this idea for a few weeks and I finally decided to make my idea reality.
> 
> What was my idea?  I decided to create a blog of all the healthy recipes I'm cooking.  I'm calling it Homemade Skinny.
> 
> I still have another week or two before I can really start cooking (still waiting for the house to be done), but I will be posting some no-cook recipes until then. I'll be attempting to calculate the calories and the weight watchers points for the dishes too, just to make life that much easier for everyone
> 
> I just started it today, but please check it out (and maybe follow it, if you like it?).
> 
> Homemade Skinny



I think that's a great idea!  I checked it out and I like how you're putting the WW points on the meals.  I'm also hoping that once you get your kitchen back, you'll be able to put pictures of everything up there.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

It took us just over a year for our first WW thread to reach maximum posts.  It will be a year at the end of March since this was was started.  Can we make 50+ more pages by then??


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was down 0.3 today at weigh-in.  I was hoping for 0.5 each week but since I'm a little bit ahead on my 7lbs-in-14-weeks goal, I guess 0.3 is alright.
> 
> I had severe munchies yesterday and Monday but I managed not to go over my points and just in case you were wondering, there are 5 Mars Bars left out of the six that I had in my purse at my meeting last week!   And I split that one with my DH.



0.3 is success in my book!  I was down 0.2 for my WI today.  That's 4 pounds over the past 2 weeks, so I'll take it.  I'm hopeful that I'll see a larger drop next Wednesday.  I'm motivated.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> It took us just over a year for our first WW thread to reach maximum posts.  It will be a year at the end of March since this was was started.  Can we make 50+ more pages by then??



I bet we will be at our max by the end of March again.  As I get ready for our Spring Break trip (3/30 thru 4/7) to WDW, I know I'll be checking the boards more frequently.  Whenever I check another board, I check here, too, just to see what's going on and to see if I can contribute.


----------



## Sandi

With Tammy back with us, I got to thinking about Toni Ann.  How are you doing?


----------



## mlktwins

BabyTigger99 said:


> Before and after....



JILL, YOU LOOK AWESOME!!!!

I haven't been on in a while for 2 reasons:
1.  Each page on DIS boards takes SOOOOO LONG to load .  Anyone else with this problem?!?!?!?
2.  I haven't done well on the plan since my trip to the World in early December :-( !!!

The last time I posted, I mentioned our leader was leaving -- I REALLY liked her.  Her last meeting was on a Tuesday.  I went to the Sat meeting to see what it was like.  I was up 1 lb and didn't really feel a good vibe from the leader.  Went back the following Tuesday and lost .8 lbs.  Tried the new leader.  She might be pretty good -- will give her a chance.  I'm just not motivated to track or excercise though.  Ever since I was taken from 29 to 26points with the new plan I can't get into the groove again.  I went yesterday and was up the .8 I lost last week and the Sat leader was there filling in for the new girl.  Apparently the new girl is a regional something or other and had a meeting that day she couldn't be absent from.

Anyway, so they talked about tracking yesterday and the different options available to track.  One thing discussed was tracking your 24 hour points period starting with dinner and then finishing with lunch the next day.  I thought maybe this would work for me since I seem to have so little points left for dinner at the end of the day.  So...I started last night and I stayed in points today.  I am so excited.  I've told myself if I don't track the next week or 2 and see some weight loss, I'm done.  I really want to be at goal by Memorial Day -- that is about 15 pounds.

Sorry for being so long winded .  I do want to recommend something yummy I had for dinner last night.  It's a Kashi pizza (thin crust with 3 cheese, spinach and mushrooms).  Only 6 points for a 3rd of the pizza and it was YUMMY!!!!  There are a couple of other flavors I haven't tried, but this was really good.


----------



## JDBlair

mlktwins said:


> Anyway, so they talked about tracking yesterday and the different options available to track.  One thing discussed was tracking your 24 hour points period starting with dinner and then finishing with lunch the next day.  I thought maybe this would work for me since I seem to have so little points left for dinner at the end of the day.  So...I started last night and I stayed in points today.  I am so excited.  I've told myself if I don't track the next week or 2 and see some weight loss, I'm done.  I really want to be at goal by Memorial Day -- that is about 15 pounds.



I do think you have to find a method of tracking that works for you.  I normally eat more points at dinner and on the weekends because that's when I'm with my family.  So I try to save my flex points for the weekend and about half of my daily points for dinner.  That works for me.  

Don't give up!  You can keep at it.  You're not a quitter!!  I love my leader so I can understand what you're saying. But I know that if my leader left and I gave up, she'd be disappointed.  Is there a way you can find a contact email for your old leader so she can also tell you to keep at it?!


----------



## slp1650

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I think that's a great idea!  I checked it out and I like how you're putting the WW points on the meals.  I'm also hoping that once you get your kitchen back, you'll be able to put pictures of everything up there.



I will definitely be taking pictures when I have everything.  I'm working with paper plates and plastic utensils right now so the pictures will be getting better!  I'm glad you like it!


----------



## averill94

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was down 0.3 today at weigh-in.  I was hoping for 0.5 each week but since I'm a little bit ahead on my 7lbs-in-14-weeks goal, I guess 0.3 is alright.
> 
> I had severe munchies yesterday and Monday but I managed not to go over my points and just in case you were wondering, there are 5 Mars Bars left out of the six that I had in my purse at my meeting last week!   And I split that one with my DH.



.03 is awesome as it is a loss!!!!

5 Mars bars in your purse now that is a SUCCESS   OMG Mars bars, Iused to love them so much.  Havent seen them around (NY)here in years!

Talk about willpower.


----------



## mrzrich

Here I go again guys.  Wish me luck today.


----------



## dthogue

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was down 0.3 today at weigh-in.  I was hoping for 0.5 each week but since I'm a little bit ahead on my 7lbs-in-14-weeks goal, I guess 0.3 is alright.
> 
> I had severe munchies yesterday and Monday but I managed not to go over my points and just in case you were wondering, there are 5 Mars Bars left out of the six that I had in my purse at my meeting last week!   And I split that one with my DH.



Congrats on the loss - you're on track to reaching your goal!

Huge Kudos in regards to the Mars bars - I know I would have eaten them by now - candy is a major weakness for me.


----------



## Sandi

mrzrich said:


> Here I go again guys.  Wish me luck today.



Yea!  Good luck Toni Ann.  Good to have you back.


----------



## cepmom

hi WW friends! It's been a long time since I posted here!! Things have been nutty for me since my  last post at the end of November. Had finals to contend with, Christmas shopping etc, at work we opened a new WW store right after the New Year that kept us busy, busy, busy and in the middle of all that, I have had some health issues to wrestle with. 

Back in 2007 I had Uterine Artery Embolization for uterine fibroids. The fibroid shrank, things were great for 4 years, then it started to get ugly again around Thanksgiving. In early Decemeber I found out the flipping thing grew back  and was getting uglier and uglier each month that went by. Exercising pretty much stopped begining/middle of January due to this issue;  I ended up having a hysterectomy and am now 1 week post op. I am looking forward to getting my life back now!!

anyway...just wanted to say "Hi" again and hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Sandi

cepmom said:


> hi WW friends! It's been a long time since I posted here!! Things have been nutty for me since my  last post at the end of November. Had finals to contend with, Christmas shopping etc, at work we opened a new WW store right after the New Year that kept us busy, busy, busy and in the middle of all that, I have had some health issues to wrestle with.
> 
> Back in 2007 I had Uterine Artery Embolization for uterine fibroids. The fibroid shrank, things were great for 4 years, then it started to get ugly again around Thanksgiving. In early Decemeber I found out the flipping thing grew back  and was getting uglier and uglier each month that went by. Exercising pretty much stopped begining/middle of January due to this issue;  I ended up having a hysterectomy and am now 1 week post op. I am looking forward to getting my life back now!!
> 
> anyway...just wanted to say "Hi" again and hope you all are doing well!



Oh, my goodness!  I hope you're doing well since your surgery.  Hopefully that will help a lot and these health issues will be behind you.  It's enough with the rest of what life hands us.  Good to see you posting and I wish you well.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Have any of you discovered these yet??

The ones in the 4/pk are 1 point each with the exception of the rice pudding which is 2.

http://www.kozyshack.com/prod_no_sugar_puddings.html

I just had the rice pudding and it's really tasty!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

averill94 said:


> .03 is awesome as it is a loss!!!!
> 
> 5 Mars bars in your purse now that is a SUCCESS   OMG Mars bars, Iused to love them so much.  Havent seen them around (NY)here in years!
> 
> Talk about willpower.





dthogue said:


> Congrats on the loss - you're on track to reaching your goal!
> 
> Huge Kudos in regards to the Mars bars - I know I would have eaten them by now - candy is a major weakness for me.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> Here I go again guys.  Wish me luck today.



  Go Toni-Ann!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cepmom said:


> hi WW friends! It's been a long time since I posted here!! Things have been nutty for me since my  last post at the end of November. Had finals to contend with, Christmas shopping etc, at work we opened a new WW store right after the New Year that kept us busy, busy, busy and in the middle of all that, I have had some health issues to wrestle with.
> 
> Back in 2007 I had Uterine Artery Embolization for uterine fibroids. The fibroid shrank, things were great for 4 years, then it started to get ugly again around Thanksgiving. In early Decemeber I found out the flipping thing grew back  and was getting uglier and uglier each month that went by. Exercising pretty much stopped begining/middle of January due to this issue;  I ended up having a hysterectomy and am now 1 week post op. I am looking forward to getting my life back now!!
> 
> anyway...just wanted to say "Hi" again and hope you all are doing well!



Hey, its great to see you again!  Sorry you had to have surgery but I do hope your recovery goes well.  Sounds like the last couple of months have been pretty stressful but we're glad to have you back.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Good luck to you, too, today Stephanie!


----------



## jadeblue13

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Have any of you discovered these yet??
> 
> The ones in the 4/pk are 1 point each with the exception of the rice pudding which is 2.
> 
> http://www.kozyshack.com/prod_no_sugar_puddings.html
> 
> I just had the rice pudding and it's really tasty!




Thanks for the link-I love their stuff and have not seen this yet in my stores.

Down 1.2 this week for total 13.8   Hoping to get to 15-I am fixated on the sticker  
Feeling better this week, I completely weirded out my family with the hormonal madness the last couple weeks.  

Keep up the great work!  I appreciate all your sharing and encouragement.


----------



## sjms71

slp1650 said:


> So I had been toying with this idea for a few weeks and I finally decided to make my idea reality.
> 
> What was my idea?  I decided to create a blog of all the healthy recipes I'm cooking.  I'm calling it Homemade Skinny.
> 
> I still have another week or two before I can really start cooking (still waiting for the house to be done), but I will be posting some no-cook recipes until then. I'll be attempting to calculate the calories and the weight watchers points for the dishes too, just to make life that much easier for everyone
> 
> I just started it today, but please check it out (and maybe follow it, if you like it?).
> 
> Homemade Skinny



Looks great, can't wait to see what's to come!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was down 0.3 today at weigh-in.  I was hoping for 0.5 each week but since I'm a little bit ahead on my 7lbs-in-14-weeks goal, I guess 0.3 is alright.
> 
> I had severe munchies yesterday and Monday but I managed not to go over my points and just in case you were wondering, there are 5 Mars Bars left out of the six that I had in my purse at my meeting last week!   And I split that one with my DH.



Yay, 



mrzrich said:


> Here I go again guys.  Wish me luck today.



Good luck Toni-Ann you can do it 



cepmom said:


> hi WW friends! It's been a long time since I posted here!! Things have been nutty for me since my  last post at the end of November. Had finals to contend with, Christmas shopping etc, at work we opened a new WW store right after the New Year that kept us busy, busy, busy and in the middle of all that, I have had some health issues to wrestle with.
> 
> Back in 2007 I had Uterine Artery Embolization for uterine fibroids. The fibroid shrank, things were great for 4 years, then it started to get ugly again around Thanksgiving. In early Decemeber I found out the flipping thing grew back  and was getting uglier and uglier each month that went by. Exercising pretty much stopped begining/middle of January due to this issue;  I ended up having a hysterectomy and am now 1 week post op. I am looking forward to getting my life back now!!
> 
> anyway...just wanted to say "Hi" again and hope you all are doing well!



Glad to see you back, sorry you have had a tough time lately. Hope you're feeling ok


jadeblue13 said:


> Thanks for the link-I love their stuff and have not seen this yet in my stores.
> 
> Down 1.2 this week for total 13.8   Hoping to get to 15-I am fixated on the sticker
> Feeling better this week, I completely weirded out my family with the hormonal madness the last couple weeks.
> 
> Keep up the great work!  I appreciate all your sharing and encouragement.



1.2 is awesome!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good luck to you, too, today Stephanie!


 I have had a very busy last few days.  First I was down 1.6 today.   I was happy about that. Went for my doctors appointment and I am starting yet another medicine to straighten out my hormones.  Hopefully this one won't make me feel like a crazy person.   I am noticing a reoccurring theme on here with some of us......hormone issues .   Anyway, totally off topic but we had to go to High School open house tonight for Sarah .  Omg, I am going to have a high schooler soon!


----------



## sjms71

I WANT TO GO TO DISNEY  

I am having withdrawals


----------



## mrzrich

sjms71 said:


> I WANT TO GO TO DISNEY
> 
> I am having withdrawals



I'm going for my 40th birthday in a few weeks.  I'll be solo for a few days, so if you wanted to meet up for a girls only hang out at the MK for Leap day.....just sayin"

I tracked well today and only had my one serving of baked ziti made with low fat ricotta, 2% mozzarella and chicken sausage. Was still a little hungry, so instead of having more, I had some salad.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

mrzrich said:


> I'm going for my 40th birthday in a few weeks.  I'll be solo for a few days, so if you wanted to meet up for a girls only hang out at the MK for Leap day.....just sayin"



Definitely put me down for that!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I have had a very busy last few days.  First I was down 1.6 today.   I was happy about that. Went for my doctors appointment and I am starting yet another medicine to straighten out my hormones.  Hopefully this one won't make me feel like a crazy person.   I am noticing a reoccurring theme on here with some of us......hormone issues .   Anyway, totally off topic but we had to go to High School open house tonight for Sarah .  Omg, I am going to have a high schooler soon!



Awesome weigh-in!    I hope you're back down to your goal range.  Speaking of hormones...hot flashes!  Yup!  Every once in a while I get a 4 minute heat wave.  On a day like today when I'm absolutely freezing, NOTHING!

Good luck with high school _and a teenager!_


----------



## jadeblue13

We saw the commercial again last night with the guy losing weight by hiring middle school girls to follow him around   " eeww, gross, totally" every time he was eating (complete with eye rolls and major attitude).
My kids thought I should try that instead of WW

Stephanie, I hope your  soon to be high schooler is excited.  My son has really blossomed in high school-he is excited about college visits next year.
Great job on the loss!

We miss Disney too, my daughter says her dream is to swim with the dophins so we are saving our change and entering every online sweepstakes that comes along in hopes we can get back to Florida for some fun.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Awesome weigh-in!    I hope you're back down to your goal range.  Speaking of hormones...hot flashes!  Yup!  Every once in a while I get a 4 minute heat wave.  On a day like today when I'm absolutely freezing, NOTHING!
> 
> Good luck with high school _and a teenager!_



I am back to goal range but to close to the edge for comfort.   I am freezing today too I feel like wearing mittens in the house but I am sure it's colder in your neck of the woods.


----------



## sjms71

jadeblue13 said:


> We saw the commercial again last night with the guy losing weight by hiring middle school girls to follow him around   " eeww, gross, totally" every time he was eating (complete with eye rolls and major attitude).
> My kids thought I should try that instead of WW
> 
> Stephanie, I hope your  soon to be high schooler is excited.  My son has really blossomed in high school-he is excited about college visits next year.
> Great job on the loss!
> 
> We miss Disney too, my daughter says her dream is to swim with the dophins so we are saving our change and entering every online sweepstakes that comes along in hopes we can get back to Florida for some fun.



That commercial is hilarious.  She is excited but not so much last night, must have been one of 'those" days for her.  I think she was excited about the electives and extra curricular things.  She is in the band in Middle school and Marching band looks like a career in high school .  Apparently I'm embarrassing cause I asked questions and got tons of info about everything


----------



## jadeblue13

I always tell my kids if they think I am embarrassing now, wait til I come to school wearing my robe, bunny slippers and curlers in my hair.


----------



## Sandi

jadeblue13 said:


> I always tell my kids if they think I am embarrassing now, wait til I come to school wearing my robe, bunny slippers and curlers in my hair.



You have to follow thru -- and post pictures!

My DD is a HS junior.  HS is a lot tougher now than in my time.  Her schedule this year includes English, Pre-Calculus, Chemistry, Physics, AP American History and, for fun, Forensic Science.  Plus she is on sports teams, takes dance lessons, does school plays, NHS, volunteer work, babysitting, etc.  She had to drop out of marching band because there weren't enough hours in the day.  If you think you don't see your kids enough now, just wait.  

We did the swimming with the dolphins thing in Cozumel a few years ago.  It was worth the price, so do save your pennies.  It is one of the coolest experiences ever.  Even DH had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## ABDonovan

Hi!

My name is Melissa...but you can call me AB (it's a long and not that interesting story).  I prefer AB, actually.

I just rejoined weightwatchers since throwing in the towel after a snag, following a thirty pound weight loss.  Now...I am joining again because...

I AM GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!!!!!

I am looking for friends in the forum, and friends to help me stay on track.  I have started C25K, and so far it's not that bad.  I have only had to stop and restart out of frustration one time...which is tomorrow 

So..HI EVERYONE!


----------



## slp1650

jadeblue13 said:


> We saw the commercial again last night with the guy losing weight by hiring middle school girls to follow him around   " eeww, gross, totally" every time he was eating (complete with eye rolls and major attitude).
> My kids thought I should try that instead of WW
> 
> We miss Disney too, my daughter says her dream is to swim with the dophins so we are saving our change and entering every online sweepstakes that comes along in hopes we can get back to Florida for some fun.



I just saw that commercial last night and you're right, it is hilarious!

I've done Disney's Dolphins In Depth (DDID) as well as Dolphin Interaction Program (Sea World) and Trainer for a Day (Sea World).  DDID was a lot of fun, you saw backstage at the Seas and then got about waist deep with the dolphins.  Trainer for a Day has completely changed (if it's even still offered) since I've done it.  The dolphin interaction program was fun, pretty similar to DDID though.



ABDonovan said:


> Hi!
> 
> My name is Melissa...but you can call me AB (it's a long and not that interesting story).  I prefer AB, actually.
> 
> I just rejoined weightwatchers since throwing in the towel after a snag, following a thirty pound weight loss.  Now...I am joining again because...
> 
> I AM GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!!!!!
> 
> I am looking for friends in the forum, and friends to help me stay on track.  I have started C25K, and so far it's not that bad.  I have only had to stop and restart out of frustration one time...which is tomorrow
> 
> So..HI EVERYONE!



Welcome!  You'll find a lot of supportive people on this board.  I've had a few friends do C25K and have enjoyed it.  A few are running the Royal Family 5K in 2 weeks as part of the Princess 1/2 weekend.


----------



## slp1650

Had my weigh in today and I'm down another pound!  This week was definitely better than the last, even though I did visit Ghiradelli Ice Cream with some friends last weekend.  

This is the first time I've seen some of these numbers in a good 4-5 years so I'm really excited!  I'm using the excitement to push harder this week!


----------



## BabyTigger99

After working hard this week (and finally feeling better!), looks like I am back on track, and everything I gained this week should be gone!!!  Actually looking forward to weighing in tomorrow.  This puts me halfway through maintenence.


----------



## robinb

Hi guys!  I tried to post last week about my trip to Quebec but my post was lost.   Here are some fun pictures from two weeks ago.

They had ICE BARS everywhere.  I thought it was pretty cool, but I drank my Caribou (a mixture of brandy & port) inside where it was warm.






We did some fun things too.  This is an ice slide next to the Chateau Frontenac (our hotel!) :






We slid on a big family toboggan.  We also did other ice slides, snow tubing and I got to drive a dog sled with my DD in the sled itself.  I was so excited that I was allowed to mush alone with my DD!

Lastly, I ate Beaver Tails!!!  I miss those so much at Epcot .






I had one with cinnamon and sugar and one with maple topping.

Last weekend was another away swim meet.  My DD got 4 personal bests including another qualification time to the state meet in two weeks (for a total or 6).  I have been trying to do the Simply Filling Technique so I should make been OK for the weekend.  Unfortunately, I got too damn hungry on Saturday (late breakfast and no lunch) and I snarfed 1/2 of a large pizza .  Yesterday was better (even with the same late breakfast/no lunch) but I celebrated Valentine's day with my DH and he made caipirinhas and we drank a bottle of champagne.  

Back on track this morning.  I'm slowly eating a bowl of multi-grain hot cereal gaging my hunger.   I had a lot of smoothies last week and really liked them.  They kept my hunger at bay until after noon .


----------



## slp1650

So it's that time of year again... Girl Scout cookies!  I got my order in yesterday.

Luckily this year I'm more aware of moderation and my self control seems to be getting better every week so it shouldn't be as bad this year.  Luckily, it doesn't seem like the points are too bad for the different cookies as long as you are aware of how many you're actually eating...


----------



## wbh1964

I have been "lurking" on this thread but decided to post as I really need some suggestions!  I joined ww about a month ago.  I need to loose at least 50+ lbs and felt this was my best option!  First week did GREAT...lost 6 lbs, second week gained 1.5 lbs, and last week lost 2 lbs but this week I look like I might gain again.  I do pretty good all day long but my witching hours are 7pm-11pm and I can't seem to help myself...no matter how much fruit or carrots or celery I have on hand I will find SOMETHING to cheat on or will eat good food but just too much that sends me over my points allowance!  I know I am doing it and it's like I am trying to do it to myself....I am so affrevated with myself!!!!!  Is anyone else a nighttime snacker?  If so what are some low point snacks that you use?  Also I am a horrible cook and seem to cook lots of processed foods that have higher points so it doesn't leave me alot of snack points.  I think I may talk with my leader as I probably need an overhaul of my menus...especially dinner.  Is there a message board anywhere that ya'll know of that post dinner ideas with recipes and points...rephrase that...EASE dinner ideas with EASY recipes and points...lol!!!  Thanks for letting me vent!!!!  Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## slp1650

wbh1964 said:


> I have been "lurking" on this thread but decided to post as I really need some suggestions!  I joined ww about a month ago.  I need to loose at least 50+ lbs and felt this was my best option!  First week did GREAT...lost 6 lbs, second week gained 1.5 lbs, and last week lost 2 lbs but this week I look like I might gain again.  I do pretty good all day long but my witching hours are 7pm-11pm and I can't seem to help myself...no matter how much fruit or carrots or celery I have on hand I will find SOMETHING to cheat on or will eat good food but just too much that sends me over my points allowance!  I know I am doing it and it's like I am trying to do it to myself....I am so affrevated with myself!!!!!  Is anyone else a nighttime snacker?  If so what are some low point snacks that you use?  Also I am a horrible cook and seem to cook lots of processed foods that have higher points so it doesn't leave me alot of snack points.  I think I may talk with my leader as I probably need an overhaul of my menus...especially dinner.  Is there a message board anywhere that ya'll know of that post dinner ideas with recipes and points...rephrase that...EASE dinner ideas with EASY recipes and points...lol!!!  Thanks for letting me vent!!!!  Hope everyone has a wonderful day!



Don't let your gains get you down, it's part of the journey!  Especially since you lost a lot your first week, you might have gained some to balance that out.  

I really liked the 100 calorie packs of snacks you can get at the stores.  If you limit yourself to 1 pack then it shouldn't be too bad.  Also, maybe look at fruit bowls?

I found some good recipes on Weight Watcher's site, Pinterest, and then just looking around on the web.  When I get my kitchen (down to less than a week!), I'll be posting my favorites on my food and recipe blog, link's on the signature.

Good luck!


----------



## TiggerFan3590

wbh1964 said:


> I have been "lurking" on this thread but decided to post as I really need some suggestions!  I joined ww about a month ago.  I need to loose at least 50+ lbs and felt this was my best option!  First week did GREAT...lost 6 lbs, second week gained 1.5 lbs, and last week lost 2 lbs but this week I look like I might gain again.  I do pretty good all day long but my witching hours are 7pm-11pm and I can't seem to help myself...no matter how much fruit or carrots or celery I have on hand I will find SOMETHING to cheat on or will eat good food but just too much that sends me over my points allowance!  I know I am doing it and it's like I am trying to do it to myself....I am so affrevated with myself!!!!!  Is anyone else a nighttime snacker?  If so what are some low point snacks that you use?  Also I am a horrible cook and seem to cook lots of processed foods that have higher points so it doesn't leave me alot of snack points.  I think I may talk with my leader as I probably need an overhaul of my menus...especially dinner.  Is there a message board anywhere that ya'll know of that post dinner ideas with recipes and points...rephrase that...EASE dinner ideas with EASY recipes and points...lol!!!  Thanks for letting me vent!!!!  Hope everyone has a wonderful day!



You have found a great place to "vent"...  We are all here to help support each other and I am with you on the snacking.... I do very well all day long, stay OP and add up the AP's and then I get home and bar the door I am looking for something to snack on and all the celery and banana's in the world aren't going to do the trick....  Sometimes I think the fact that they are "free" makes them not do the job of filling the hole that is my hunger.  If I eat something that has a PP+ value it seems to slow me down long enough to realize I am not hungry, I am something else-bored, tired, thirsty.... I have found that low PP+ snacks that work for me are WW string cheese, Better N Peanut Butter from Trader Joe's, Pop Chips and plain old popcorn.  (I use a brown paper lunch bag and the microwave-Yummy)  I have also found some great easy dinner recipes on E-tools.  Most that I have found and pretty easy to put together and the leftovers make great lunches the next day or two....  

Keep up the great work!  You are doing all the right things to make this journey a success!  BELEIVE!!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I've started adding dessert to our menu on the weekends.  I absolutely love cinnamon rolls, especially my mother's cinnamon rolls.  I make her recipe now myself and they're almost as good as hers but I suspect hers will always be better.  Anyway, imagine my joy when I came across this recipe for cinnamon roll cake!   http://jamiecooksitup.blogspot.com/2011/12/cinnamon-roll-cakeeasy-breezy-beautiful.html

Of course, you know I had to make it!     I had budgeted 10pts for dessert for Saturday and for Sunday so I could have this cake and it was truly amazing!  However... there was a catch.  The thing was loaded with points -- 71pts just from the amount of butter that was in it!    My little 2 1/2 inch square piece of cinnamon roll cake (before the glaze) cost me 11 points!  and add another point for the glaze!  It was absolutely wonderful but because the piece was so small relative to the amount of points, I didn't have another piece on Sunday.  

It's kind of funny how all I think about is the line on the weight plotter on the back of my weight record.  I really want to see that line keep going down so I'm finding it easy to resist the temptation to go for the cake.    Hopefully it will be all gone by the end of today.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

ABDonovan said:


> Hi!
> 
> My name is Melissa...but you can call me AB (it's a long and not that interesting story).  I prefer AB, actually.
> 
> I just rejoined weightwatchers since throwing in the towel after a snag, following a thirty pound weight loss.  Now...I am joining again because...
> 
> I AM GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!!!!!
> 
> I am looking for friends in the forum, and friends to help me stay on track.  I have started C25K, and so far it's not that bad.  I have only had to stop and restart out of frustration one time...which is tomorrow
> 
> So..HI EVERYONE!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> I am back to goal range but to close to the edge for comfort.   I am freezing today too I feel like wearing mittens in the house but I am sure it's colder in your neck of the woods.



Glad you're back within your range!  





slp1650 said:


> Had my weigh in today and I'm down another pound!  This week was definitely better than the last, even though I did visit Ghiradelli Ice Cream with some friends last weekend.
> 
> This is the first time I've seen some of these numbers in a good 4-5 years so I'm really excited!  I'm using the excitement to push harder this week!



  Happy for you!  Here's to another great week!!




BabyTigger99 said:


> After working hard this week (and finally feeling better!), looks like I am back on track, and everything I gained this week should be gone!!!  Actually looking forward to weighing in tomorrow.  This puts me halfway through maintenence.



I'm glad you got back on track!  Let us know how that weigh-in went.




robinb said:


> Hi guys!  I tried to post last week about my trip to Quebec but my post was lost.   Here are some fun pictures from two weeks ago.
> They had ICE BARS everywhere.  I thought it was pretty cool, but I drank my Caribou (a mixture of brandy & port) inside where it was warm.
> We did some fun things too.  This is an ice slide next to the Chateau Frontenac (our hotel!) :
> We slid on a big family toboggan.  We also did other ice slides, snow tubing and I got to drive a dog sled with my DD in the sled itself.  I was so excited that I was allowed to mush alone with my DD!
> Lastly, I ate Beaver Tails!!!  I miss those so much at Epcot .
> I had one with cinnamon and sugar and one with maple topping.
> Last weekend was another away swim meet.  My DD got 4 personal bests including another qualification time to the state meet in two weeks (for a total or 6).  I have been trying to do the Simply Filling Technique so I should make been OK for the weekend.  Unfortunately, I got too damn hungry on Saturday (late breakfast and no lunch) and I snarfed 1/2 of a large pizza .  Yesterday was better (even with the same late breakfast/no lunch) but I celebrated Valentine's day with my DH and he made caipirinhas and we drank a bottle of champagne.
> 
> Back on track this morning.  I'm slowly eating a bowl of multi-grain hot cereal gaging my hunger.   I had a lot of smoothies last week and really liked them.  They kept my hunger at bay until after noon .



Thanks for the pictures, Robin!  It looks like you had an amazing time.  How was the ice slide?  Congratulations on your daughter's accomplishments!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Well, my gain from last week was gone.  Last week I gained 2.8 pounds (which was actually only .2 pounds above my goal weight), and this week, I lost 3 pounds.  Should be interesting to see what next week brings.  My body has been a yo-yo during maintenance!


----------



## slp1650

Had a bad day yesterday and the day before with my diet and food choices and I am definitely regretting some of the decisions I made on what I ate.  But instead of giving up, I'm using this feeling of regret to get back on my diet and refocus.  The only problem is I have a few boxes of girl scout cookies sitting and laughing at me... we'll see how long I last... or well, they last.


----------



## TiggerFan3590

slp1650 said:


> Had a bad day yesterday and the day before with my diet and food choices and I am definitely regretting some of the decisions I made on what I ate.  But instead of giving up, I'm using this feeling of regret to get back on my diet and refocus.  The only problem is I have a few boxes of girl scout cookies sitting and laughing at me... we'll see how long I last... or well, they last.



Step away from the cookies...... Those things are the devil delivered by a very sweet girl.....  You can do it, I know you can.....


----------



## Sandi

slp1650 said:


> Had a bad day yesterday and the day before with my diet and food choices and I am definitely regretting some of the decisions I made on what I ate.  But instead of giving up, I'm using this feeling of regret to get back on my diet and refocus.  The only problem is I have a few boxes of girl scout cookies sitting and laughing at me... we'll see how long I last... or well, they last.



You have to get rid of those cookies!  The ones I ordered should be coming soon.  I ordered them from the daughters of co-workers.  When they arrive, I'm opening them and putting them in the lunch room for others.  If I take them home, no good can come of it.

I had a slight gain at today's WI.  I expected it.  I've been traveling for work and eating all meals out.  All of our lunches were catered in so we could have working lunches.  No good choices.  Grrrr.  No time for exercise either.  I actually walked to the hotel's work-out room at 10:30 p.m. one night and thought there was no way I could exercise and then be ready for a 7:30 a.m. meeting.  

So, working the plan so the plan will work this week!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

slp1650 said:


> The only problem is I have a few boxes of girl scout cookies sitting and laughing at me... we'll see how long I last... or well, they last.



Don't make me come over there!  





Sandi said:


> I had a slight gain at today's WI.  I expected it.  I've been traveling for work and eating all meals out.  All of our lunches were catered in so we could have working lunches.  No good choices.  Grrrr.  No time for exercise either.  I actually walked to the hotel's work-out room at 10:30 p.m. one night and thought there was no way I could exercise and then be ready for a 7:30 a.m. meeting.
> 
> So, working the plan so the plan will work this week!



I was up this week too!    No clue as to why.  Maybe it was something in the water.  It was 0.7 up (no idea how many chocolate chips that is!) and I was not prepared for that.  This gain puts me 0.2 behind in my goal to lose 0.5 per week and I'm not happy.  I do have my tracker filled out for the week and have my grocery shopping done for the week so I have no excuses for letting this gain knock me off the wagon.  Hopefully, we'll see results at the scale next time!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I came across this recipe for baked sweet potato chips this afternoon.  They look pretty good and I think I might give them a try at some point.  This same recipe is on the WW website although WW uses oil instead on spray.

http://www.laaloosh.com/2009/02/02/weight-watchers-baked-sweet-potato-chips-recipe/


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

At the meeting I was working last night, a guy popped in to buy his wife -- who is a WW member -- some chocolate from us for Valentines Day.  We just thought that was so nice of him.  Instead of going to a regular store and buying regular chocolate for her, he decided to support her weight loss efforts and buy her some of WW chocolate products.  What an amazing man!


----------



## robinb

I went to my weigh-in today even though I didn't feel that great about things and I lost 1 lb!  I really didn't expect a loss at all, especially with two weekends of eating out PLUS my Valentine's celebration with my DH.  I really think that the SFT is helping me here.  Instead of trying to figure out how something fits into my "points", I try to select items that are Power Foods.


----------



## KristinS

Hey everyone!  My name is Kristin, and you can add me to the list of Points followers!  I haven't been on DISboards for long, but I joined because I trained for the 2012 full marathon----only to get there and injure myself the day before the race.  An injury I can't help, but I was going to cut it close with my time even if I was healthy and able to go the distance, as I am very slow.  I know my weight has a lot to do with that.  After coming home disappointed and heartbroken and feeling like a big (fat) failure, I vowed to go back next year, thinner, stronger and faster, knowing the max time limit for the marathon won't even be in my worries.  I want vengeance!

I am on week 5 of WW.  I am doing online only.  So far I am down 8.5 pounds and looking to add a few (or several) dozen to that number.  My problem is that I do not cook much for myself, but know I need to get away from the Smart Ones meals and Progresso light soup.  I always couple them with a salad or some frozen vegetables, but I know I need to start making my own simple dishes, like chili and chicken, etc.

Looking forward to being in this neck of the woods.


----------



## BabyTigger99

I am SUPER EXCITED!!  My stepdaughter and grandbaby are coming home for a visit today!!  This will be our first time seeing our granddaughter (she is almost 3 months old), and haven't seen my stepdaughter since July.  We are super exited...well, except for my 2 year old.  He was confused by another car seat in the car today, and was all worried because it was on the seat that older brother normally sits it.  He didn't know what to think!  My older DS has no idea she is coming, and she can't wait to see his face when he gets home from school!


----------



## Sandi

KristinS said:


> Hey everyone!  My name is Kristin, and you can add me to the list of Points followers!  I haven't been on DISboards for long, but I joined because I trained for the 2012 full marathon----only to get there and injure myself the day before the race.  An injury I can't help, but I was going to cut it close with my time even if I was healthy and able to go the distance, as I am very slow.  I know my weight has a lot to do with that.  After coming home disappointed and heartbroken and feeling like a big (fat) failure, I vowed to go back next year, thinner, stronger and faster, knowing the max time limit for the marathon won't even be in my worries.  I want vengeance!
> 
> I am on week 5 of WW.  I am doing online only.  So far I am down 8.5 pounds and looking to add a few (or several) dozen to that number.  My problem is that I do not cook much for myself, but know I need to get away from the Smart Ones meals and Progresso light soup.  I always couple them with a salad or some frozen vegetables, but I know I need to start making my own simple dishes, like chili and chicken, etc.
> 
> Looking forward to being in this neck of the woods.



Welcome!  Looks like you're doing well on WW thus far.  Are you able to cook or do you just not like to cook?  



BabyTigger99 said:


> I am SUPER EXCITED!!  My stepdaughter and grandbaby are coming home for a visit today!!  This will be our first time seeing our granddaughter (she is almost 3 months old), and haven't seen my stepdaughter since July.  We are super exited...well, except for my 2 year old.  He was confused by another car seat in the car today, and was all worried because it was on the seat that older brother normally sits it.  He didn't know what to think!  My older DS has no idea she is coming, and she can't wait to see his face when he gets home from school!



How exciting!  Let us know how the reunion goes!


----------



## slp1650

Hey guys,

I took some of the girl scout cookies to work, but still have a few boxes.  I'm doing decently well with them though, which is surprising even me!  We'll see how it goes until those boxes are eventually done.

I unfortunately won't be around for a while.  I'm finally moving into my house and unfortunately I won't have internet until March.  Hopefully I'll have some good weigh ins to tell you guys about when I get back online!


----------



## TiggerFan3590

slp1650 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I took some of the girl scout cookies to work, but still have a few boxes.  I'm doing decently well with them though, which is surprising even me!  We'll see how it goes until those boxes are eventually done.
> 
> I unfortunately won't be around for a while.  I'm finally moving into my house and unfortunately I won't have internet until March.  Hopefully I'll have some good weigh ins to tell you guys about when I get back online!



Congratulation on moving in!!!  Good luck at the Princess 1/2... Looking forward to your return and updates!!!!  GL with the WI's!!!!


----------



## Sandi

Just venting here.  At the office today, it started out with bagels, cream cheese, and fruit in the morning, then moved to pizza at lunchtime to encourage people to go to training on our new website, then cookies to get people to do the training later in the day.  I didn't even walk into the training room today because I don't want to cave in to the pizza and cookies.  It's bad enough that the foods are here, but we keep getting e-mails about it being available and come eat, eat, eat.  It's 3:30 and I know I can get through the rest of the day without the bagels, pizza and cookies.  Fortunately, I brought a sandwich, fruit, and yogurt for myself today.  The constant temptations are making me crazy!


----------



## Twingle

Hey Dis WW buddies - does anyone use the My Fitness Pal app?  Wondering how well it works with the WW program?


----------



## Sandi

Quiet weekend, huh.  Hope it's because we're all too busy enjoying a bit of good weather.  I had a nice run this morning and it felt great to be able to go 5 miles.  I'm determined to see the scale go down this week!

How are y'all doing!?!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Quiet weekend, huh.  Hope it's because we're all too busy enjoying a bit of good weather.  I had a nice run this morning and it felt great to be able to go 5 miles.  I'm determined to see the scale go down this week!
> 
> How are y'all doing!?!



We're doing fine up here.  The weather is not that great -- it's cold -- and it's a long weekend for us.  DS and I made brownies today and added Hershey's caramel kisses to the batter....  Had the points for them and counted them so I, too, expect the scale to be down this week.    (I actually have 3 pts left that I still have to eat today.)  Dh went to visit his dad this weekend so it's been just me and DS for two nights.  Brownies just seemed like a good thing to do together.

Confession:  I stepped on my bathroom scale this morning.  That's the first time in a loooong time.  I'm going to get on it again on Wednesday morning before my weigh-in, I think.  I have to work my meeting the next two Wednesdays and this Wednesday is my official staff weigh-in so I don't want any surprises when I get there!  

I hope you made it through you work day on Friday, Sandi!


----------



## dthogue

Sandi said:


> Just venting here.  At the office today, it started out with bagels, cream cheese, and fruit in the morning, then moved to pizza at lunchtime to encourage people to go to training on our new website, then cookies to get people to do the training later in the day.  I didn't even walk into the training room today because I don't want to cave in to the pizza and cookies.  It's bad enough that the foods are here, but we keep getting e-mails about it being available and come eat, eat, eat.  It's 3:30 and I know I can get through the rest of the day without the bagels, pizza and cookies.  Fortunately, I brought a sandwich, fruit, and yogurt for myself today.  The constant temptations are making me crazy!



That is so frustrating - hope you made it through the day!


----------



## Tracyvp

Hi, all!

I've been MIA for about 3 weeks because my DD and I were gone for college visits and both time internet access was sort of inconsistent and limited to checking and responding to emails.

So, because we were traveling I really had a very hard time staying on plan. I had hoped to do Simply Filling but quite honestly, in addition to time crunches, it was also a very emotional couple of weeks because DD is pursuing a degree where, in addition to having to submit all the normal applications, essays, test scores and transcripts, she has to audition to get into the program itself and most of these programs take between 8-20 students in any given year (depends on the University).  So with all of the stress and exhaustion, I found that I simply didn't find grilled chicken with vegetables very appealing.  Add to that the fact that restaurants often don't carry whole grains and non-fat dairy items and needless to say, I simply didn't do it.

I did, however, track as best I could, even on the days when dinner consisted of the cheese and cracker hors d'oevres platter on the Concierge floor of the hotel!  And let me tell you, those were some HIGH point days.  The saving grace to all of this was that I wore my pedometer, and between the airports, the college campus tours and the running from floor to floor and hall to hall of the hotels for the various auditions, I never logged less than 12,000 steps in any day, and several of them, 20k or more.  So that  helped tremendously!

We actually got home the evening of my normal weigh-in day, so I missed my meeting and decided to just wait until the following Friday (I think I was scared!).  Managed to get back on plan pretty easily that week and at Friday's meeting I was down 2 pounds for the 3 weeks!  I'll take it!!  Very excited by that, let me tell you!

Now that I'm back in my routine, I'm really sad that I'm finding it so difficult to get my steps in. I loved those weeks when the steps came naturally as a part of our daily existence. It's so much harder to make myself "go on a walk" or walk on a treadmill.  It was so great to just live my life and record 10-15k or more steps (with all those extra points!!) at the end of every day.  It's just one of the pitfalls of living in the suburbs where there's just nowhere to walk to.  The grocery store would be an option, I suppose, but there's no easy way to carry the groceries home, and every other destination is simply too far to walk.  GRR...of course I use all the tricks of parking in the far corners of the parking lots, etc. but I just wish it could come more naturally, you know?  

Anyway, my total now is *down 13 pounds* since December 9.  I'll take that!


----------



## Sandi

Tracyvp said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> I've been MIA for about 3 weeks because my DD and I were gone for college visits and both time internet access was sort of inconsistent and limited to checking and responding to emails.
> 
> So, because we were traveling I really had a very hard time staying on plan. I had hoped to do Simply Filling but quite honestly, in addition to time crunches, it was also a very emotional couple of weeks because DD is pursuing a degree where, in addition to having to submit all the normal applications, essays, test scores and transcripts, she has to audition to get into the program itself and most of these programs take between 8-20 students in any given year (depends on the University).  So with all of the stress and exhaustion, I found that I simply didn't find grilled chicken with vegetables very appealing.  Add to that the fact that restaurants often don't carry whole grains and non-fat dairy items and needless to say, I simply didn't do it.
> 
> I did, however, track as best I could, even on the days when dinner consisted of the cheese and cracker hors d'oevres platter on the Concierge floor of the hotel!  And let me tell you, those were some HIGH point days.  The saving grace to all of this was that I wore my pedometer, and between the airports, the college campus tours and the running from floor to floor and hall to hall of the hotels for the various auditions, I never logged less than 12,000 steps in any day, and several of them, 20k or more.  So that  helped tremendously!
> 
> We actually got home the evening of my normal weigh-in day, so I missed my meeting and decided to just wait until the following Friday (I think I was scared!).  Managed to get back on plan pretty easily that week and at Friday's meeting I was down 2 pounds for the 3 weeks!  I'll take it!!  Very excited by that, let me tell you!
> 
> Now that I'm back in my routine, I'm really sad that I'm finding it so difficult to get my steps in. I loved those weeks when the steps came naturally as a part of our daily existence. It's so much harder to make myself "go on a walk" or walk on a treadmill.  It was so great to just live my life and record 10-15k or more steps (with all those extra points!!) at the end of every day.  It's just one of the pitfalls of living in the suburbs where there's just nowhere to walk to.  The grocery store would be an option, I suppose, but there's no easy way to carry the groceries home, and every other destination is simply too far to walk.  GRR...of course I use all the tricks of parking in the far corners of the parking lots, etc. but I just wish it could come more naturally, you know?
> 
> Anyway, my total now is *down 13 pounds* since December 9.  I'll take that!



For all that you've been going through the last few weeks, you did terrific!  It seems that one of the biggest things is actually thinking about what you're eating and you sure did that.  Good work!


----------



## robinb

Tracyvp said:


> We actually got home the evening of my normal weigh-in day, so I missed my meeting and decided to just wait until the following Friday (I think I was scared!).  Managed to get back on plan pretty easily that week and at Friday's meeting I was down 2 pounds for the 3 weeks!  I'll take it!!  Very excited by that, let me tell you!


That's really great, especially when you were out of town.  I have also tried the SFT while eating out and it works pretty well.  Instead of stressing out on how many points every little thing on my plate costs, I just have to worry about the things that are not Power Foods. 

We had *another* swim meet this weekend, but this one was in town.  My DD did very well with 4 personal bests and more 3 USA Swimming State Meet qualification times for a total of 9 .  The USA Swimming State Meet is next week just outside of Milwaukee and then we have a week off followed by the YMCA Silver State meet (a home meet) and then the WI YMCA State meet north of Milwaukee.   So, I'm looking at two more weekends of eating out.  *sigh*

I just tracked my weekend and I am over by 12 points.  Crap.  I have been trying to walk for 45 minutes while my DD practices, so I'll be able to reclaim 8 of them by Wednesday.  I guess I'll have to try harder to stick to Power Foods!


----------



## Disneyislove86

Hi everyone!  I came here a little while ago but then I got so off track that I haven't really been back since then.  I am (re)starting the WW plan tomorrow and I just wanted to say "Hi" again.


----------



## sjms71

ABDonovan said:


> Hi!
> 
> My name is Melissa...but you can call me AB (it's a long and not that interesting story).  I prefer AB, actually.
> 
> I just rejoined weightwatchers since throwing in the towel after a snag, following a thirty pound weight loss.  Now...I am joining again because...
> 
> I AM GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!!!!!
> 
> I am looking for friends in the forum, and friends to help me stay on track.  I have started C25K, and so far it's not that bad.  I have only had to stop and restart out of frustration one time...which is tomorrow
> 
> So..HI EVERYONE!



 hello and welcome



slp1650 said:


> Had my weigh in today and I'm down another pound!  This week was definitely better than the last, even though I did visit Ghiradelli Ice Cream with some friends last weekend.
> 
> This is the first time I've seen some of these numbers in a good 4-5 years so I'm really excited!  I'm using the excitement to push harder this week!







wbh1964 said:


> I have been "lurking" on this thread but decided to post as I really need some suggestions!  I joined ww about a month ago.  I need to loose at least 50+ lbs and felt this was my best option!  First week did GREAT...lost 6 lbs, second week gained 1.5 lbs, and last week lost 2 lbs but this week I look like I might gain again.  I do pretty good all day long but my witching hours are 7pm-11pm and I can't seem to help myself...no matter how much fruit or carrots or celery I have on hand I will find SOMETHING to cheat on or will eat good food but just too much that sends me over my points allowance!  I know I am doing it and it's like I am trying to do it to myself....I am so affrevated with myself!!!!!  Is anyone else a nighttime snacker?  If so what are some low point snacks that you use?  Also I am a horrible cook and seem to cook lots of processed foods that have higher points so it doesn't leave me alot of snack points.  I think I may talk with my leader as I probably need an overhaul of my menus...especially dinner.  Is there a message board anywhere that ya'll know of that post dinner ideas with recipes and points...rephrase that...EASE dinner ideas with EASY recipes and points...lol!!!  Thanks for letting me vent!!!!  Hope everyone has a wonderful day!



  didn't see that someone mentioned this but skinnytaste.com



BabyTigger99 said:


> Well, my gain from last week was gone.  Last week I gained 2.8 pounds (which was actually only .2 pounds above my goal weight), and this week, I lost 3 pounds.  Should be interesting to see what next week brings.  My body has been a yo-yo during maintenance!



 awesome!



robinb said:


> I went to my weigh-in today even though I didn't feel that great about things and I lost 1 lb!  I really didn't expect a loss at all, especially with two weekends of eating out PLUS my Valentine's celebration with my DH.  I really think that the SFT is helping me here.  Instead of trying to figure out how something fits into my "points", I try to select items that are Power Foods.



Glad SFT is working so well for you, BTW love your new avitar.



KristinS said:


> Hey everyone!  My name is Kristin, and you can add me to the list of Points followers!  I haven't been on DISboards for long, but I joined because I trained for the 2012 full marathon----only to get there and injure myself the day before the race.  An injury I can't help, but I was going to cut it close with my time even if I was healthy and able to go the distance, as I am very slow.  I know my weight has a lot to do with that.  After coming home disappointed and heartbroken and feeling like a big (fat) failure, I vowed to go back next year, thinner, stronger and faster, knowing the max time limit for the marathon won't even be in my worries.  I want vengeance!
> 
> I am on week 5 of WW.  I am doing online only.  So far I am down 8.5 pounds and looking to add a few (or several) dozen to that number.  My problem is that I do not cook much for myself, but know I need to get away from the Smart Ones meals and Progresso light soup.  I always couple them with a salad or some frozen vegetables, but I know I need to start making my own simple dishes, like chili and chicken, etc.
> 
> Looking forward to being in this neck of the woods.



Hello, great job at weight loss so far!



slp1650 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I took some of the girl scout cookies to work, but still have a few boxes.  I'm doing decently well with them though, which is surprising even me!  We'll see how it goes until those boxes are eventually done.
> 
> I unfortunately won't be around for a while.  I'm finally moving into my house and unfortunately I won't have internet until March.  Hopefully I'll have some good weigh ins to tell you guys about when I get back online!



Congrats on new home!



Twingle said:


> Hey Dis WW buddies - does anyone use the My Fitness Pal app?  Wondering how well it works with the WW program?



Yes, I use it.  I will track points with etools however, I love that on MFP I can see my calories but what I like best is it shows the % of fat, protein and carbs I am eating. 



Tracyvp said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> I've been MIA for about 3 weeks because my DD and I were gone for college visits and both time internet access was sort of inconsistent and limited to checking and responding to emails.
> 
> So, because we were traveling I really had a very hard time staying on plan. I had hoped to do Simply Filling but quite honestly, in addition to time crunches, it was also a very emotional couple of weeks because DD is pursuing a degree where, in addition to having to submit all the normal applications, essays, test scores and transcripts, she has to audition to get into the program itself and most of these programs take between 8-20 students in any given year (depends on the University).  So with all of the stress and exhaustion, I found that I simply didn't find grilled chicken with vegetables very appealing.  Add to that the fact that restaurants often don't carry whole grains and non-fat dairy items and needless to say, I simply didn't do it.
> 
> I did, however, track as best I could, even on the days when dinner consisted of the cheese and cracker hors d'oevres platter on the Concierge floor of the hotel!  And let me tell you, those were some HIGH point days.  The saving grace to all of this was that I wore my pedometer, and between the airports, the college campus tours and the running from floor to floor and hall to hall of the hotels for the various auditions, I never logged less than 12,000 steps in any day, and several of them, 20k or more.  So that  helped tremendously!
> 
> We actually got home the evening of my normal weigh-in day, so I missed my meeting and decided to just wait until the following Friday (I think I was scared!).  Managed to get back on plan pretty easily that week and at Friday's meeting I was down 2 pounds for the 3 weeks!  I'll take it!!  Very excited by that, let me tell you!
> 
> Now that I'm back in my routine, I'm really sad that I'm finding it so difficult to get my steps in. I loved those weeks when the steps came naturally as a part of our daily existence. It's so much harder to make myself "go on a walk" or walk on a treadmill.  It was so great to just live my life and record 10-15k or more steps (with all those extra points!!) at the end of every day.  It's just one of the pitfalls of living in the suburbs where there's just nowhere to walk to.  The grocery store would be an option, I suppose, but there's no easy way to carry the groceries home, and every other destination is simply too far to walk.  GRR...of course I use all the tricks of parking in the far corners of the parking lots, etc. but I just wish it could come more naturally, you know?
> 
> Anyway, my total now is *down 13 pounds* since December 9.  I'll take that!



great job!



Disneyislove86 said:


> Hi everyone!  I came here a little while ago but then I got so off track that I haven't really been back since then.  I am (re)starting the WW plan tomorrow and I just wanted to say "Hi" again.



Welcome back


----------



## sjms71

hope I didn't forget anyone in above post, if so sorry .  So, nothing new with me.  I had a bad week last week.  Just needed a break from tracking, so I took it.  Went to my meeting last week but since I didn't track I just didn't want to get on the scale so, didn't do that either.  But I got it out of my system and on Saturday started fresh and DH and I took advantage of our nice weather and went for a 6 mile walk.  Believe it or not our beautiful weather turned into cold rain and even a little snow on Sunday.  Hope everyone has a great week this week .


----------



## Disneyislove86

sjms71 said:


> hope I didn't forget anyone in above post, if so sorry .  So, nothing new with me.  I had a bad week last week.  Just needed a break from tracking, so I took it.  Went to my meeting last week but since I didn't track I just didn't want to get on the scale so, didn't do that either.  But I got it out of my system and on Saturday started fresh and DH and I took advantage of our nice weather and went for a 6 mile walk.  Believe it or not our beautiful weather turned into cold rain and even a little snow on Sunday.  Hope everyone has a great week this week .




At least you were able to turn it around and go for that nice long walk.    I have a tendency to stop....and then never start up again.


Well I had my first weigh in this morning.  I am completely dedicated to WW now.  I know it works.  First time around, I lost 50 lbs and was 1 lb away from seeing a lovely 1 as the first number rather then a 2.    Then I just stopped...and today I am up 51.2 lbs since that day.  

Never letting that happen again!  

I hope everyone is having a great day so far!


----------



## Sandi

Disneyislove86 said:


> At least you were able to turn it around and go for that nice long walk.    I have a tendency to stop....and then never start up again.
> 
> 
> Well I had my first weigh in this morning.  I am completely dedicated to WW now.  I know it works.  First time around, I lost 50 lbs and was 1 lb away from seeing a lovely 1 as the first number rather then a 2.    Then I just stopped...and today I am up 51.2 lbs since that day.
> 
> Never letting that happen again!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great day so far!



That's the right attitude.  I re-joined in April of 2010 and still am not yet back to goal, but I know that if I keep doing what WW says to do, it will work.  I also had that tendency to stop and not go back for a variety of reasons -- all stupid!  

As my WW leader says, we are all Dorys and just need to keep swimming!


----------



## HulaHoopy

I just joined WW online yesterday and I haven't had time to read all the posts yet.  I can't find a general points list for basic items.  Is there one on the website?  So far, I have only been able to calculate items based off a label, but how much would a piece of American cheese be?

Thank you!


----------



## HulaHoopy

I was able to figure it out.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Another week of maintenance, and I have lost another pound.  I am trying to find a balance to try and hover around the same weight, and so far, it isn't happening!!  So far on maintenance, I have lost 1.2, gained 2.8, lost 3, and lost 1.


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> Another week of maintenance, and I have lost another pound.  I am trying to find a balance to try and hover around the same weight, and so far, it isn't happening!!  So far on maintenance, I have lost 1.2, gained 2.8, lost 3, and lost 1.



Hang in there!  Is there a big difference in your points adjustment from the week you gained to the weeks you loss?  It will balance out, maybe Jessie has some suggestions since she's been doing this a while. So, two more weigh ins and the big LT .


----------



## sjms71

HulaHoopy said:


> I just joined WW online yesterday and I haven't had time to read all the posts yet.  I can't find a general points list for basic items.  Is there one on the website?  So far, I have only been able to calculate items based off a label, but how much would a piece of American cheese be?
> 
> Thank you!



Hello   just wanted to welcome you to the thread.  Good luck .


----------



## sjms71

GOOD LUCK TODAY WEDNESDAY WEIGH'rs


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> GOOD LUCK TODAY WEDNESDAY WEIGH'rs



Thanks Stephanie.  At my WI today, I was down 3#.  Yippee!  This follows a gain last week, but I lost more this week than I gained last week (substantially), so I'm very happy.  I even got the Dory this week!  

I did the SFT for the whole week and am loving it!


----------



## robinb

Checking in after my last WI.  I'm down another 1.8 .  That puts me almost exactly where I was in mid-december before my last WDW trip.  *sigh*  The Simply Filling Technique seems to working well for me this time.  I'm really finding it a lot less stressful to eat things that are *good* for me and not have to worry about how many points something is.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Great job!!!  Keep it going!!!


----------



## robinb

HulaHoopy said:


> I just joined WW online yesterday and I haven't had time to read all the posts yet.  I can't find a general points list for basic items.  Is there one on the website?  So far, I have only been able to calculate items based off a label, but how much would a piece of American cheese be?
> 
> Thank you!


I'm glad you found what you were looking for!  Welcome to the thread.  Do you have a smart phone?  If so, you can download the Weight Watcher's App and use that while you shop.  There is also a NEW app on the iPhone (that I love!) called "WW Scanner" which allows you scan a product in the grocery store and it will tell you how many points it is!  For instance, I just scanned my daughter's Kraft American Singles and it came up 2 points.


----------



## robinb

BabyTigger99 said:


> Another week of maintenance, and I have lost another pound.  I am trying to find a balance to try and hover around the same weight, and so far, it isn't happening!!  So far on maintenance, I have lost 1.2, gained 2.8, lost 3, and lost 1.


I've heard that maintenance is the hardest part of the program for a lot of people.  I would say that it's especially hard for someone who lost as much weigh as you did in a relatively short period of time .  Hang in there.  It's all part of the learning process.



Sandi said:


> I did the SFT for the whole week and am loving it!


Me too .


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Checking in after my last WI.  I'm down another 1.8 .  That puts me almost exactly where I was in mid-december before my last WDW trip.  *sigh*  The Simply Filling Technique seems to working well for me this time.  I'm really finding it a lot less stressful to eat things that are *good* for me and not have to worry about how many points something is.



Yea Robin!  I'm finding the SFT to be a lot better for me emotionally, too.  I still track every day, but instead of seeing the number of points go down, down, down, I just see the little green triangles.  When I do eat something that isn't a power food, those points are subtracted from the weekly points.  The first week I did SFT, I used all of those WPs and some of my APs.  This week, I used about half of the WPs and none of the APs.  DD17 and DH say I'm in a better mood, too.  So, everyone wins!

Are you eating any new Power Foods?  One thing I found that I just love is wheat berries.  I mix those with pinto beans or meat and its really filling with a nice mouth feel.


----------



## GSD4ME

Okay . . .  after gaining 49 pounds last year and having to go back on blood pressure medication, I've decided to get back on WW and lose the weight - for good!!  I want to lose 115 pounds total and, seven weeks in, I'm down 18.5 pounds.  I really need to exercise more, but I'm dealing with some tendonitis and it's keeping me from really exercising as much as I want/should.

But, I'm staying focused and I KNOW I can get there!!!


----------



## robinb

GSD4ME said:


> Okay . . .  after gaining 49 pounds last year and having to go back on blood pressure medication, I've decided to get back on WW and lose the weight - for good!!  I want to lose 115 pounds total and, seven weeks in, I'm down 18.5 pounds.  I really need to exercise more, but I'm dealing with some tendonitis and it's keeping me from really exercising as much as I want/should.
> 
> But, I'm staying focused and I KNOW I can get there!!!


Welcome back!  You are doing great!  You've lost over 2 lbs per week.  My guess is that your tendonitis will improve as your weight goes down and you will be able to exercise more later in your journey.


----------



## NC State

After an eating binge at Disney and being sick at home, I lost 1.4 lbs (34.4 total lost).  I'm still 1.6 lbs away from what I was before Christmas.  I hate having to spin my weight on what I regained over Christmas.  But my running has also picked up.  Yesterday (Tuesday) I ran for 2.6 miles in 35 mins. 
I'm going to continue with my power mile (walk) at lunch, running every afternoon (4 days a week) and on weigh in nights I can walk 1.5-2 miles before my meetings....I'm just moving more!

-Stephanie


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> After an eating binge at Disney and being sick at home, I lost 1.4 lbs (34.4 total lost).  I'm still 1.6 lbs away from what I was before Christmas.  I hate having to spin my weight on what I regained over Christmas.  But my running has also picked up.  Yesterday (Tuesday) I ran for 2.6 miles in 35 mins.
> I'm going to continue with my power mile (walk) at lunch, running every afternoon (4 days a week) and on weigh in nights I can walk 1.5-2 miles before my meetings....I'm just moving more!
> 
> -Stephanie



You are doing great with the exercise.  That's a lot.  I'm really impressed.  You're an inspiration Stephanie.


----------



## lisajl

I forgot to check in here!  Mondays weigh in was good.  I am almost at my 10%.  I have .2 lbs to lose so hopefully on Monday I will get my keychain!
Still have a long way to go, but so inspired by everyone on here!

Good luck everyone!
Lisa


----------



## RF536

I'm on my 2nd week of WW, so Tues. was my 1st WI, I lost 3.6lbs. I need to lose about 100lbs.  So far I am find the program pretty east to work.  I take my breakfast, lunch and snacks to work with me and track everthing at the begining of the day.  I also plan at least the main dish of my dinner, so I have an idea how many points I have to play with during the day.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Thanks Stephanie.  At my WI today, I was down 3#.  Yippee!  This follows a gain last week, but I lost more this week than I gained last week (substantially), so I'm very happy.  I even got the Dory this week!
> 
> I did the SFT for the whole week and am loving it!





robinb said:


> Checking in after my last WI.  I'm down another 1.8 .  That puts me almost exactly where I was in mid-december before my last WDW trip.  *sigh*  The Simply Filling Technique seems to working well for me this time.  I'm really finding it a lot less stressful to eat things that are *good* for me and not have to worry about how many points something is.



Sandi & Robin, great job!   I was talking about you two at my meeting yesterday and how you are having success on SFT.   When I come back from vacation I think I will try it too.  



GSD4ME said:


> Okay . . .  after gaining 49 pounds last year and having to go back on blood pressure medication, I've decided to get back on WW and lose the weight - for good!!  I want to lose 115 pounds total and, seven weeks in, I'm down 18.5 pounds.  I really need to exercise more, but I'm dealing with some tendonitis and it's keeping me from really exercising as much as I want/should.
> 
> But, I'm staying focused and I KNOW I can get there!!!



Welcome back to WW, congrats on your success so far 



NC State said:


> After an eating binge at Disney and being sick at home, I lost 1.4 lbs (34.4 total lost).  I'm still 1.6 lbs away from what I was before Christmas.  I hate having to spin my weight on what I regained over Christmas.  But my running has also picked up.  Yesterday (Tuesday) I ran for 2.6 miles in 35 mins.
> I'm going to continue with my power mile (walk) at lunch, running every afternoon (4 days a week) and on weigh in nights I can walk 1.5-2 miles before my meetings....I'm just moving more!
> 
> -Stephanie



Hey Stephanie you are doing great, even though you are a little frustrated you are still staying motivated.  Keep up the good work walking and running.  We sure have had awesome weather here in NC.  



lisajl said:


> I forgot to check in here!  Mondays weigh in was good.  I am almost at my 10%.  I have .2 lbs to lose so hopefully on Monday I will get my keychain!
> Still have a long way to go, but so inspired by everyone on here!
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> Lisa


You can do it Lisa 


RF536 said:


> I'm on my 2nd week of WW, so Tues. was my 1st WI, I lost 3.6lbs. I need to lose about 100lbs.  So far I am find the program pretty east to work.  I take my breakfast, lunch and snacks to work with me and track everthing at the begining of the day.  I also plan at least the main dish of my dinner, so I have an idea how many points I have to play with during the day.


Hello, sounds like you are focused and have a great plan with your meals.   Good luck.


----------



## jadeblue13

Way to go everyone, it sounds like you are working hard!

I gained .4 last week and lost 2.2 this week for a total 15.6 since Sept. Yay!
I finally got my 5lb. sticker.  Eight more lbs til I hit 10%-I bought a treadmill, just need hubby to help put it together.  I have tried the simply filling on my really busy days and apparently that did the trick this week.  

Having some issues with my preteen DD-we are seeing a counselor and I feel my stress level going down already- hoping that helps with the weight loss.


----------



## Sandi

jadeblue13 said:


> Way to go everyone, it sounds like you are working hard!
> 
> I gained .4 last week and lost 2.2 this week for a total 15.6 since Sept. Yay!
> I finally got my 5lb. sticker.  Eight more lbs til I hit 10%-I bought a treadmill, just need hubby to help put it together.  I have tried the simply filling on my really busy days and apparently that did the trick this week.
> 
> Having some issues with my preteen DD-we are seeing a counselor and I feel my stress level going down already- hoping that helps with the weight loss.



Yea for your success.  Aren't those 5 pound increment stickers great!?!  I feel like a little kid enjoying the stickers.

Good luck with your DD.  I think the junior high/middle school years are the hardest.  Now that my DD is a junior in HS, life it much more calm.


----------



## Tracyvp

Weighed in this morning and was down another 1.4lb for a total of 14.4lb since December 9. I was really hoping for that 5# sticker, but I'm not going to complain!!

I'm also pleased that I managed to exceed my AP goal for the week.  I've missed it a couple of times, but I've so far exceeded it on other weeks that the average according to eTools is still over my goal.

I'm a happy camper going into the weekend!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I was down 0.6 at my weigh-in Wednesday!


----------



## averill94

I havent posted in a while but have been watching everybody do so well!

We are having a big weekend- today we have a baptism where the party after is at a gret catering hall....
Tomorrow my Aunts 90th birthday at a  yummy Italian restaurant.

I will restrain myself as much as possible today because weigh in is tomorrow.
I have been dreading this weekend for the past month because I know I will want to east everything I see!

OT - If you guys eat pizza how many points do you count?  For a take out pie from a pizza parlor (are they even called that anymore?) I always counted 7 pp per slice (per the book).  My leader said no way they should be more like 12 pp!!!!!

Who can eat one slice of pizza?

Margaret


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

averill94 said:


> OT - If you guys eat pizza how many points do you count?  For a take out pie from a pizza parlor (are they even called that anymore?) I always counted 7 pp per slice (per the book).  My leader said no way they should be more like 12 pp!!!!!
> 
> *Who can eat one slice of pizza?*
> 
> Margaret



I know!!  Who CAN eat just one slice of pizza?!!  I find pizza is the hardest thing to determine points for.  But I do agree with your leader -- it's probably more like 12.  

Here is what I usually do.  I do try to limit myself to just one slice but I will charge myself about 11 points for it.  Since one slice is definitely not enough, I usually make squash fries and zucchini noodles and sometimes a salad as well.  I need to make myself feel full so that I dont feel deprived or hungry soon afterwards.


----------



## RF536

I am facing pizza tonight, we are getting together with the families from my cub scout den to celebrate the boys earning their arrow of light awards.  I am hoping this place has salad bar, so I won't be as tempted by the pizza.  

Today we are packing up our dinning area, so the DH and FIL can lay laminate flooring  on Mon.

Hope everyone as a good weekend.


----------



## JDBlair

I almost quit WW 2 weeks ago when I weighed in with a 2.2 gain.    I was really angry and upset and tired of this yo-yo situation I seem to find myself in.  I sat and waited for the meeting to begin and seriously thought about leaving. I didn't leave and I listened to our leader and members sharing.  I had thoughts of going home and just blowing it, ordering exactly what I wanted at Chipotle and giving up!  

But as I left the meeting, I decided I needed to do a serious self evaluation.  After all, my leader had requested I bring my tracker to the next meeting.  Well, I don't need my leader to tell me some of the things I could figure out for myself.  I stopped at Chipotle for my dinner, got the 8 pt salad.  

The next day I went back over my week and assessed where I can make changes.  I honed in on a couple of bad habits I had that I was trying to incorporate in to my program.  But honestly, I needed to scale them back.  I could keep them but limit it to a 1-2x a week ordeal, instead of daily.  

Thursday was my weigh-in and I lost 2 of the lbs I had ganed.  I handed over my tracker to my leader with confidence. I can't imagine she's going to find things in there that I haven't already addressed and demonstrated by my actions.  

I am resolved to keep going.  I am resolved to letting go of some of those habits.  I am resolved to letting this be the year about me losing this weight and not letting excuses or bad habits stand in my way.  But my drive, my motivating factor, is that when I run my next half marathon in September, I won't look like the same as I did when I ran my previous half marathon in January.  That's my goal!


----------



## book_junkie

Woo!  Did my online weigh in yesterday, and I am 2# away from my 10% goal!  

Just wanted to share with peeps who would understand!


----------



## JDBlair

book_junkie said:


> Woo!  Did my online weigh in yesterday, and I am 2# away from my 10% goal!
> 
> Just wanted to share with peeps who would understand!




Great job!


----------



## Sandi

JDBlair said:


> I almost quit WW 2 weeks ago when I weighed in with a 2.2 gain.    I was really angry and upset and tired of this yo-yo situation I seem to find myself in.  I sat and waited for the meeting to begin and seriously thought about leaving. I didn't leave and I listened to our leader and members sharing.  I had thoughts of going home and just blowing it, ordering exactly what I wanted at Chipotle and giving up!
> 
> But as I left the meeting, I decided I needed to do a serious self evaluation.  After all, my leader had requested I bring my tracker to the next meeting.  Well, I don't need my leader to tell me some of the things I could figure out for myself.  I stopped at Chipotle for my dinner, got the 8 pt salad.
> 
> The next day I went back over my week and assessed where I can make changes.  I honed in on a couple of bad habits I had that I was trying to incorporate in to my program.  But honestly, I needed to scale them back.  I could keep them but limit it to a 1-2x a week ordeal, instead of daily.
> 
> Thursday was my weigh-in and I lost 2 of the lbs I had ganed.  I handed over my tracker to my leader with confidence. I can't imagine she's going to find things in there that I haven't already addressed and demonstrated by my actions.
> 
> I am resolved to keep going.  I am resolved to letting go of some of those habits.  I am resolved to letting this be the year about me losing this weight and not letting excuses or bad habits stand in my way.  But my drive, my motivating factor, is that when I run my next half marathon in September, I won't look like the same as I did when I ran my previous half marathon in January.  That's my goal!



Aren't you glad you didn't quit!  Great job finding and addressing your challenges.



book_junkie said:


> Woo!  Did my online weigh in yesterday, and I am 2# away from my 10% goal!
> 
> Just wanted to share with peeps who would understand!



We totally understand your joy.  You'll be at that 10% soon.


----------



## averill94

JDBlair said:


> I almost quit WW 2 weeks ago when I weighed in with a 2.2 gain.    I was really angry and upset and tired of this yo-yo situation I seem to find myself in.  I sat and waited for the meeting to begin and seriously thought about leaving. I didn't leave and I listened to our leader and members sharing.  I had thoughts of going home and just blowing it, ordering exactly what I wanted at Chipotle and giving up!
> 
> But as I left the meeting, I decided I needed to do a serious self evaluation.  After all, my leader had requested I bring my tracker to the next meeting.  Well, I don't need my leader to tell me some of the things I could figure out for myself.  I stopped at Chipotle for my dinner, got the 8 pt salad.
> 
> The next day I went back over my week and assessed where I can make changes.  I honed in on a couple of bad habits I had that I was trying to incorporate in to my program.  But honestly, I needed to scale them back.  I could keep them but limit it to a 1-2x a week ordeal, instead of daily.
> 
> Thursday was my weigh-in and I lost 2 of the lbs I had ganed.  I handed over my tracker to my leader with confidence. I can't imagine she's going to find things in there that I haven't already addressed and demonstrated by my actions.
> 
> I am resolved to keep going.  I am resolved to letting go of some of those habits.  I am resolved to letting this be the year about me losing this weight and not letting excuses or bad habits stand in my way.  But my drive, my motivating factor, is that when I run my next half marathon in September, I won't look like the same as I did when I ran my previous half marathon in January.  That's my goal!



I am so glad you are still going Jac!  I feel the same way.  I have been messing around with the same 5 pounds (yes I really still am!).  Today at weigh in I was down .2.  But I will take it.

The one thing I am 100% certain of is, if I stop going I will GAIN EVERYTHING back.

So I will be happy to hover at my 32lb loss and hopefully see the scale go down next Sunday.  Thyis week was all about moving more.  2 activity points per day.

Have a great week everyone,
Margaret


----------



## slp1650

Hello everyone!

Well, I dropped about .6 last week, but this week it's a 1 pound gain.  I'm not too worried about it cause I just ran the Princess Half and so that should help me out some.

I haven't had time to check up on how things have been going for everyone.  Todays my one day of internet before I go back to no internet for one more week (March 4th the house gets connected!).  I'll be back then!

Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## TashaRVT

So I'm just wondering... will eating a high-sodium meal the day before your usual weigh-in day really affect your weight d/t water retention the next day?

The reason I'm asking is because I had a sushi-bonanza for dinner with some really good friends last night, and today I'm exactly the same weight as last week.  Believe me, I'm grateful that there's been no gain - that's the most important thing!  Just curious


----------



## GSD4ME

Had a pretty busy weekend since I'm taking a class on Saturdays in order to prepare for taking the test for my Professional in Human Resources certification this May or June, and then Sunday was tied up with church, grocery shopping and music rehearsals at church (I direct a 2 children's choirs, a youth praise band and sing in the adult praise band and Chancel Choir - and the praise bands both rehearse on Sundays).  BUT . . . when I weighed in on Saturday, I have now lost a total of 20 pounds!!!  

As a reward, I bought myself a new bead for my Pandora bracelet - I've decided that I'm going to reward myself for every 20 pounds I lose.  For the next 20 -which I'm hoping to lose by the end of April when my husband and I go to the Smoky Mountains to celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary - I want to get a Dept. 56 piece at the store they have down there.  I figure getting something memorable is a lot better than celebrating with a cheeseburger or an ice cream sundae!!!  LOL!

Hope everyone has been having a good week.  My tendonitis seems to be more under control, thanks to the shot I had to get last week  (PAINFUL!!!), so I have been able to hit the treadmill the past couple days.  My plan is to do it 5 days a week and gradually work back up to running again.


----------



## Ready to go in Ok

Just thought I'd say hello. I just started WW online a week and a half ago. Its my 3rd time with WW, 1st time online. I've missed it, but man has it changed! I like it though. I'm definitely eating better this time. Lots more fruits and veggies since they're "free". So hi!


----------



## BabyTigger99

LIFETIME!!!!  As of today, I am officially a Lifetime member of WW!!!  I have officially lost an even 72 pounds, and I feel AMAZING!!  I love WW, and it is a program that works!!  I love seeing that I have inspired friends to join their own WW journey, and I love supporting them along their way!!

Ha ha ha, can you tell I am a little excited??


----------



## KristinS

Just had a great workout at the gym, I earned 15 activity points!  (But I never use them, I just love seeing them stack up.)  I had a bad week last week with nibbling and snacking, and therefore didn't see a change on the scale.  And then for the Oscars, I splurged and ate (a lot of) pan crust pepperoni pizza from Pizza Hut.  That certain time of the month is really killer, I feel like I want to (and almost do) eat everything in sight, am never full or satisfied, and can only think about what I'm going to eat next.  It's such a brain game.  BUT, getting back on track this week, I hope to make up for last week's badness with a good number on the scale come Sunday.  I'm shooting for a 3 or a 4.


----------



## lisajl

BabyTigger99 said:


> LIFETIME!!!!  As of today, I am officially a Lifetime member of WW!!!  I have officially lost an even 72 pounds, and I feel AMAZING!!  I love WW, and it is a program that works!!  I love seeing that I have inspired friends to join their own WW journey, and I love supporting them along their way!!
> 
> Ha ha ha, can you tell I am a little excited??



CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## lisajl

Well my weigh in last night I just maintained.  I was hoping to meet my 10% goal, but not yet.  I only have .2 to go, but it seems so far away!
I am not giving up yet...My sister has only 14 lbs left to lose, I have 22 to go.
I am trying to stay positive but sometimes it is very hard to do ladies.


----------



## TiggerFan3590

BabyTigger99 said:


> LIFETIME!!!!  As of today, I am officially a Lifetime member of WW!!!  I have officially lost an even 72 pounds, and I feel AMAZING!!  I love WW, and it is a program that works!!  I love seeing that I have inspired friends to join their own WW journey, and I love supporting them along their way!!
> 
> Ha ha ha, can you tell I am a little excited??



Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## TiggerFan3590

lisajl said:


> Well my weigh in last night I just maintained.  I was hoping to meet my 10% goal, but not yet.  I only have .2 to go, but it seems so far away!
> I am not giving up yet...My sister has only 14 lbs left to lose, I have 22 to go.
> I am trying to stay positive but sometimes it is very hard to do ladies.



You are doing great Lisa~Staying positive is sometimes not so easy but think about how many pounds you have lost!


----------



## Sandi

TashaRVT said:


> So I'm just wondering... will eating a high-sodium meal the day before your usual weigh-in day really affect your weight d/t water retention the next day?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because I had a sushi-bonanza for dinner with some really good friends last night, and today I'm exactly the same weight as last week.  Believe me, I'm grateful that there's been no gain - that's the most important thing!  Just curious



I think the extra sodium in your system will cause you to retain water, but probably only for about 24 hours.  That's just what I've seen on my own behaviors, eating, and weigh ins.  



GSD4ME said:


> Had a pretty busy weekend since I'm taking a class on Saturdays in order to prepare for taking the test for my Professional in Human Resources certification this May or June, and then Sunday was tied up with church, grocery shopping and music rehearsals at church (I direct a 2 children's choirs, a youth praise band and sing in the adult praise band and Chancel Choir - and the praise bands both rehearse on Sundays).  BUT . . . when I weighed in on Saturday, I have now lost a total of 20 pounds!!!
> 
> As a reward, I bought myself a new bead for my Pandora bracelet - I've decided that I'm going to reward myself for every 20 pounds I lose.  For the next 20 -which I'm hoping to lose by the end of April when my husband and I go to the Smoky Mountains to celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary - I want to get a Dept. 56 piece at the store they have down there.  I figure getting something memorable is a lot better than celebrating with a cheeseburger or an ice cream sundae!!!  LOL!
> 
> Hope everyone has been having a good week.  My tendonitis seems to be more under control, thanks to the shot I had to get last week  (PAINFUL!!!), so I have been able to hit the treadmill the past couple days.  My plan is to do it 5 days a week and gradually work back up to running again.



20 pounds is terrific.  Congratulations.  I like your reward, too.  Have fun with those beads.



BabyTigger99 said:


> LIFETIME!!!!  As of today, I am officially a Lifetime member of WW!!!  I have officially lost an even 72 pounds, and I feel AMAZING!!  I love WW, and it is a program that works!!  I love seeing that I have inspired friends to join their own WW journey, and I love supporting them along their way!!
> 
> Ha ha ha, can you tell I am a little excited??



OMG, that's fabulous.  You have great reason to be excited.  That is a major accomplishment.  Yea you!


----------



## Twingle

BabyTigger99 said:


> LIFETIME!!!!  As of today, I am officially a Lifetime member of WW!!!  I have officially lost an even 72 pounds, and I feel AMAZING!!  I love WW, and it is a program that works!!  I love seeing that I have inspired friends to join their own WW journey, and I love supporting them along their way!!
> 
> Ha ha ha, can you tell I am a little excited??



  WONDERFUL JOB!  Whoo Hoo!


----------



## robinb

BabyTigger99 said:


> LIFETIME!!!!  As of today, I am officially a Lifetime member of WW!!!  I have officially lost an even 72 pounds, and I feel AMAZING!!  I love WW, and it is a program that works!!  I love seeing that I have inspired friends to join their own WW journey, and I love supporting them along their way!!
> 
> Ha ha ha, can you tell I am a little excited??


Whoo hoo!  Congratulations .


----------



## averill94

BabyTigger99 said:


> LIFETIME!!!!  As of today, I am officially a Lifetime member of WW!!!  I have officially lost an even 72 pounds, and I feel AMAZING!!  I love WW, and it is a program that works!!  I love seeing that I have inspired friends to join their own WW journey, and I love supporting them along their way!!
> 
> Ha ha ha, can you tell I am a little excited??



WOW Congrtulations!!!!!

Good for you that is so exciting!

Inspiring!


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> LIFETIME!!!!  As of today, I am officially a Lifetime member of WW!!!  I have officially lost an even 72 pounds, and I feel AMAZING!!  I love WW, and it is a program that works!!  I love seeing that I have inspired friends to join their own WW journey, and I love supporting them along their way!!
> 
> Ha ha ha, can you tell I am a little excited??



  I am so happy for you!   I still remember that feeling myself.  It's great, enjoy every second of it.  YOU'RE AN INSPIRATION!


----------



## sjms71

HAPPY LEAP DAY!



mrzrich said:


> I'm going for my 40th birthday in a few weeks.  I'll be solo for a few days, so if you wanted to meet up for a girls only hang out at the MK for Leap day.....just sayin"



Toni-ann hope you are enjoying your time there.   I really so wish I was there today .  We leave on Saturday for Florida, non Disney .  Hoping to maybe sneak at least a day in. Also, I know you said it was a b-day trip, not sure when it is or was but.......HAPPYBIRTHDAY!


----------



## sjms71

averill94 said:


> I am so glad you are still going Jac!  I feel the same way.  I have been messing around with the same 5 pounds (yes I really still am!).  Today at weigh in I was down .2.  But I will take it.
> 
> The one thing I am 100% certain of is, if I stop going I will GAIN EVERYTHING back.
> 
> So I will be happy to hover at my 32lb loss and hopefully see the scale go down next Sunday.  Thyis week was all about moving more.  2 activity points per day.
> 
> Have a great week everyone,
> Margaret



Good job Margaret, it all adds up, hope you are reaching your goal of moving more 



slp1650 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Well, I dropped about .6 last week, but this week it's a 1 pound gain.  I'm not too worried about it cause I just ran the Princess Half and so that should help me out some.
> 
> I haven't had time to check up on how things have been going for everyone.  Todays my one day of internet before I go back to no internet for one more week (March 4th the house gets connected!).  I'll be back then!
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well!



Glad you are checking in with us and you are right don't sweat that 1lb.  You are doing great.



TashaRVT said:


> So I'm just wondering... will eating a high-sodium meal the day before your usual weigh-in day really affect your weight d/t water retention the next day?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because I had a sushi-bonanza for dinner with some really good friends last night, and today I'm exactly the same weight as last week.  Believe me, I'm grateful that there's been no gain - that's the most important thing!  Just curious



I think it depends on the person.  I personally would gain about 3lbs over a high sodium meal.  But that is me and I know that so then would avoid eating out before weigh in.  Hope it didn't effect you in anyway, but if it did drink more water.  



GSD4ME said:


> Had a pretty busy weekend since I'm taking a class on Saturdays in order to prepare for taking the test for my Professional in Human Resources certification this May or June, and then Sunday was tied up with church, grocery shopping and music rehearsals at church (I direct a 2 children's choirs, a youth praise band and sing in the adult praise band and Chancel Choir - and the praise bands both rehearse on Sundays).  BUT . . . when I weighed in on Saturday, I have now lost a total of 20 pounds!!!
> 
> As a reward, I bought myself a new bead for my Pandora bracelet - I've decided that I'm going to reward myself for every 20 pounds I lose.  For the next 20 -which I'm hoping to lose by the end of April when my husband and I go to the Smoky Mountains to celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary - I want to get a Dept. 56 piece at the store they have down there.  I figure getting something memorable is a lot better than celebrating with a cheeseburger or an ice cream sundae!!!  LOL!
> 
> Hope everyone has been having a good week.  My tendonitis seems to be more under control, thanks to the shot I had to get last week  (PAINFUL!!!), so I have been able to hit the treadmill the past couple days.  My plan is to do it 5 days a week and gradually work back up to running again.



20 is awesome!   I thought about the pandora bracelet as a reward after the fact so, I think it's a great idea.



Ready to go in Ok said:


> Just thought I'd say hello. I just started WW online a week and a half ago. Its my 3rd time with WW, 1st time online. I've missed it, but man has it changed! I like it though. I'm definitely eating better this time. Lots more fruits and veggies since they're "free". So hi!



hi   good luck, let us know if we can help 



lisajl said:


> Well my weigh in last night I just maintained.  I was hoping to meet my 10% goal, but not yet.  I only have .2 to go, but it seems so far away!
> I am not giving up yet...My sister has only 14 lbs left to lose, I have 22 to go.
> I am trying to stay positive but sometimes it is very hard to do ladies.


  We have all been there.  You are doing great and I know when we want something so bad it just seems like we struggle to get there.  Stick with it and when you surpass that .2 you will be so glad you didn't give up


----------



## averill94

Anytbody want to share their favorite breakfast ideas?  I am in a bit of a rut.....
my fave for a while was avocado on a sandwich round with tomato.  Its getting old quick! 

Margaret


----------



## BabyTigger99

I am an oatmeal girl in the morning.  I have like 6 different kinds that I keep at work, which gives me good variety.  Four points for my oatmeal, and then two points for my coffee with creamer.


----------



## BabyTigger99

So, last night was dress rehearsal for my dance classes.  I have been teaching for the city park and rec department for the last 16 years (and boy did I feel old last night when the girl that was running the sound came up to me, and told me that I was her dance teacher when she was little, and now she is a senior in high school!).  I had so many parent of kids that I had taught in previous years but hadn't seen at all this year that came up to me and told me how great I looked!!  What an awesome feeling!  If you go back to the before and after picture I posted of myself, the before picture was taken at dance recital last year.  What a change!


----------



## Sandi

averill94 said:


> Anytbody want to share their favorite breakfast ideas?  I am in a bit of a rut.....
> my fave for a while was avocado on a sandwich round with tomato.  Its getting old quick!
> 
> Margaret



Hi *Margaret*, I have what I call my crunchy berry breakfast every morning -- and sometimes as a night time snack.

One cup of frozen berries (no sugar -- obviously):  0 points and a power food
6 ounce container light yogurt (artificially sweetened):  2 points and a power food
1/3 - 1/2 cup of General Mills Fiber One cereal:  2 points and a power food

I put the frozen berries and the yogurt in a two cup covered container and throw it in my briefcase.  When I get to my office, I stir up the yogurt and berries which, by now, have a soft serve ice cream consistency, and then stir in my Fiber One.  It's really delicious and I'm not tired of it yet.  I eat that five days a week and still love it.

I buy bags of frozen mixed berries from Sam's Club and the bag containes blueberries, raspberries, and blackberries.  DH and DD17 like the berries, too, and they're usually picky about fresh versus frozen.

My sister works for General Mills and she says that I must be the only person who buys the original Fiber One wood chips.  I'm taking little baggies of 1/2 cups of Fiber One to WDW when we go next month so I get my fiber every day.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I was down 0.6 today!   That's a total of 5.0lbs since the last week in December.  I have 2.3lbs more to go and then I'm going to start eating maintenance points again.  Hopefully, that will be the week of Good Friday (my birthday!)


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> Another week of maintenance, and I have lost another pound.  I am trying to find a balance to try and hover around the same weight, and so far, it isn't happening!!  So far on maintenance, I have lost 1.2, gained 2.8, lost 3, and lost 1.





sjms71 said:


> Hang in there!  Is there a big difference in your points adjustment from the week you gained to the weeks you loss?  It will balance out, maybe Jessie has some suggestions since she's been doing this a while. So, two more weigh ins and the big LT .



Well, guys, I dont know if I can add anything to that or not.  I actually continued to lose another 9lbs on maintenance.  You just have to keep working at it until your body finds it happy place.  



Sandi said:


> Thanks Stephanie.  At my WI today, I was down 3#.  Yippee!  This follows a gain last week, but I lost more this week than I gained last week (substantially), so I'm very happy.  I even got the Dory this week!
> 
> I did the SFT for the whole week and am loving it!



I'm glad you got the Dory!  That's such a nice idea.  I hope it wasn't too hard to hand her back today.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> LIFETIME!!!!  As of today, I am officially a Lifetime member of WW!!!  I have officially lost an even 72 pounds, and I feel AMAZING!!  I love WW, and it is a program that works!!  I love seeing that I have inspired friends to join their own WW journey, and I love supporting them along their way!!
> 
> Ha ha ha, can you tell I am a little excited??



Congratulations Jill!    You've worked really hard and deserve the success!  Maintenance is tough but keep at it.  It's been almost 5 years for me and I still go to my meetings.  So, so happy for you!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was down 0.6 today!   That's a total of 5.0lbs since the last week in December.  I have 2.3lbs more to go and then I'm going to start eating maintenance points again.  Hopefully, that will be the week of Good Friday (my birthday!)



Yea *Jessie*!  That's terrific.  Is your birthday April 6?  That's my nephew's birthday, too.  My sister's family is joining us at WDW for spring break again this year.  We're eating at Whispering Canyon that day to celebrate his birthday.  Last year we did Hoop De Doo.  I'm usually having too much fun with the kids to eat that much, so I think we'll be okay.

I was down 1.0# at my WI today.  Over a 12 week period, I'm down only 5 pounds total -- and 2.5 of those pounds were in the last 4 weeks.  It is slow going, but I'd much rather be slowly going down than going up at all.  I just have to stay focused.  I would dearly like to be down another 6 pounds by the time we leave for WDW on 3/30, but I think that might be unrealistic.  If I aim for 1/2 pound per week, it's 2 pounds total and all in the right direction.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm glad you got the Dory!  That's such a nice idea.  I hope it wasn't too hard to hand her back today.



It was all good.  I still had my one pound loss, so Dory was good for me.  The gal who got Dory today was a person who has really struggled the last couple of months.  She took away a suggestion from our leader last week to "journal upside down" and wound up losing 5 pounds (she has a long way to go).  By journaling upside down, she starts keeping track of her 24 hours worth of points at dinner time and tracks through 24 hours.  She said it was a big mind game, but that it really helped her not feel deprived at night when she used to be out of points.  She was so excited to get Dory -- she'd never gotten her before.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

averill94 said:


> Anytbody want to share their favorite breakfast ideas?  I am in a bit of a rut.....
> my fave for a while was avocado on a sandwich round with tomato.  Its getting old quick!
> 
> Margaret



Hi Margaret!  For the last couple of months I have been alternating oatmeal and oatbran each morning.  Both with brown sugar and sometimes with blue berries as well.  When I have oatbran, I add vanilla to it after I take it off the stove.  I'm glad you were able to get a few ideas...hope they helped.





BabyTigger99 said:


> So, last night was dress rehearsal for my dance classes.  I have been teaching for the city park and rec department for the last 16 years (and boy did I feel old last night when the girl that was running the sound came up to me, and told me that I was her dance teacher when she was little, and now she is a senior in high school!).  I had so many parent of kids that I had taught in previous years but hadn't seen at all this year that came up to me and told me how great I looked!!  What an awesome feeling!  If you go back to the before and after picture I posted of myself, the before picture was taken at dance recital last year.  What a change!



Isn't it great when people notice??!!  I'll bet a lot more people have noticed that haven't said anything yet!  You're an inspiration.





Sandi said:


> Yea *Jessie*!  That's terrific.  Is your birthday April 6?  That's my nephew's birthday, too.  My sister's family is joining us at WDW for spring break again this year.  We're eating at Whispering Canyon that day to celebrate his birthday.  Last year we did Hoop De Doo.  I'm usually having too much fun with the kids to eat that much, so I think we'll be okay.
> 
> I was down 1.0# at my WI today.  Over a 12 week period, I'm down only 5 pounds total -- and 2.5 of those pounds were in the last 4 weeks.  It is slow going, but I'd much rather be slowly going down than going up at all.  I just have to stay focused.  I would dearly like to be down another 6 pounds by the time we leave for WDW on 3/30, but I think that might be unrealistic.  If I aim for 1/2 pound per week, it's 2 pounds total and all in the right direction.



Yup!  April 6th.  Each year I try to stop it but nothing works.  I blame my mother.

I'm glad you're down today and you're totally right -- down slowly is better then up at all.  A half pound loss per week was the goal I set for myself to get back to maintenance.  I figured that was doable and so far I'm right on target.  You should be able to do it too!  Good luck.  





Sandi said:


> It was all good.  I still had my one pound loss, so Dory was good for me.  The gal who got Dory today was a person who has really struggled the last couple of months.  She took away a suggestion from our leader last week to "journal upside down" and wound up losing 5 pounds (she has a long way to go).  By journaling upside down, she starts keeping track of her 24 hours worth of points at dinner time and tracks through 24 hours.  She said it was a big mind game, but that it really helped her not feel deprived at night when she used to be out of points.  She was so excited to get Dory -- she'd never gotten her before.



Congrats on your loss!


----------



## NC State

I lost .8 lbs this week that brings me to a total of 35.2 lbs. I'm just 22.2 lbs away from my goal!

Saturday will be one year since I joined WW.  I can't tell you how much better I feel since I have kicked up my gym time.  It's the best thing I have done in years.  This week I was able to run 3 miles in 40.36 mins; plus, I registered for my first 5K for April 14th as a competitive runner.  I still have more training to do but I do enjoy my gym time.

Exercise plan:
5 days a week I walk one mile at lunch (before I eat)
4-5 days I run for 30 mins or 3 miles
each night I have Molly time (our four-legged baby), she likes for me to lay on the floor and play with her (every little bit helps)
Wednesday nights after weigh-in I walk 1.5-2 miles before the meeting

Keep the positive thoughts and get up and move!

-Stephanie


----------



## NC State

averill94 said:


> Anytbody want to share their favorite breakfast ideas?  I am in a bit of a rut.....
> my fave for a while was avocado on a sandwich round with tomato.  Its getting old quick!
> 
> Margaret




Oatmeal (BetterOats) with a banana = 4pts

If I really plan ahead I will fix 5 breakfast sandwiches on Sunday morning and wrap them up so each morning I can grab one going out the door.
1/3C egg beaters (1), 2-turkey bacon (2), 2-bread or flat bagel (2) = 5 pts

2/3C egg beaters (2), 1-slice of fat free cheese (1), 2 pieces of toast (2), 1/2 honeydew melon (0) = 5pts


----------



## JDBlair

Sandi said:


> Aren't you glad you didn't quit!  Great job finding and addressing your challenges.



I am very glad I didn't quit!!!!  I don't want to quit.  



averill94 said:


> I am so glad you are still going Jac!  I feel the same way.  I have been messing around with the same 5 pounds (yes I really still am!).  Today at weigh in I was down .2.  But I will take it.
> 
> The one thing I am 100% certain of is, if I stop going I will GAIN EVERYTHING back.
> 
> So I will be happy to hover at my 32lb loss and hopefully see the scale go down next Sunday.  Thyis week was all about moving more.  2 activity points per day.
> 
> Have a great week everyone,
> Margaret



I agree, had I quit I would have gained the pounds back in a hurry, no doubt about it.  But I'm hanging in there. I'm thinking a lot more about my choices.  I'm being smarter about what's going  in my mouth.  I have the activity thing down, I've been running consistently since August 2010. I ran 4 half marathons in 2011.  I just need to get the food thing under control!



averill94 said:


> Anytbody want to share their favorite breakfast ideas?  I am in a bit of a rut.....
> my fave for a while was avocado on a sandwich round with tomato.  Its getting old quick!
> 
> Margaret



My current breakfast regime is hot green tea (0 pts), 3 hard boiled egg whites (1 pt) and an individual size of Greek yogurt (4 pts). So easy to grab and take to work with me. About mid morning I have a large grapefruit and it is so filling!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> My sister works for General Mills and she says that I must be the only person who buys the original Fiber One wood chips.  I'm taking little baggies of 1/2 cups of Fiber One to WDW when we go next month so I get my fiber every day.



I buy it, and when it's 2for $5 I REALLY buy it, bought 6 boxes just last week .  Great job on our loss this week .



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was down 0.6 today!   That's a total of 5.0lbs since the last week in December.  I have 2.3lbs more to go and then I'm going to start eating maintenance points again.  Hopefully, that will be the week of Good Friday (my birthday!)



Keep goin Jess, you're doin great. 



NC State said:


> I lost .8 lbs this week that brings me to a total of 35.2 lbs. I'm just 22.2 lbs away from my goal!
> 
> Saturday will be one year since I joined WW.  I can't tell you how much better I feel since I have kicked up my gym time.  It's the best thing I have done in years.  This week I was able to run 3 miles in 40.36 mins; plus, I registered for my first 5K for April 14th as a competitive runner.  I still have more training to do but I do enjoy my gym time.
> 
> Exercise plan:
> 5 days a week I walk one mile at lunch (before I eat)
> 4-5 days I run for 30 mins or 3 miles
> each night I have Molly time (our four-legged baby), she likes for me to lay on the floor and play with her (every little bit helps)
> Wednesday nights after weigh-in I walk 1.5-2 miles before the meeting
> 
> Keep the positive thoughts and get up and move!
> 
> -Stephanie



 girl you are just awesome!  I can't believe it's been a year way to go.


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> My sister's family is joining us at WDW for spring break again this year.


We're going to be at WDW for Spring Break too!  We'll be there from 3/29 - 4/5.  It would be fun to meet up .


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> We're going to be at WDW for Spring Break too!  We'll be there from 3/29 - 4/5.  It would be fun to meet up .



Oh, that would be so cool.  We're arriving late in the afternoon on 3/30 and leaving on 4/7.  I'll pm you!


----------



## robinb

I'll be wearing the Badger wear .

I skipped my weigh in today and I'll WI on Friday.  I was at (yet another) swim meet over the weekend and Sunday was a huge pizza snarf fest washed down with red wine.  I was back mostly on target on Sunday, but was totally back on program on Monday.  I just need a couple more days so I can have a good WI, otherwise I get too down on myself.  

Good news from the swim meet, though!  It was the 12 and Under Championship State Meet.  My DD finished in the top 25 11-12 girls in the state for the 50-free and she qualified for the big Central Zones meet in August where the best swimmers from 9 states compete against each other.

I'm still digging the SFT.  I had a really great Stuffed Pepper Soup tonight which was 100% Power Foods.  As for breakfast, I usually eat a smoothie made from fruit, Greek yogurt, a banana, a scoop of protein powder, almond milk and spinach.   I drink half a blender full on day and then save the other half for the next day.  I'll also eat oatmeal, yogurt and fruit or a egg & veggie scramble.


----------



## averill94

Thank you everybody for the breakfast ideas!!! I knew you would have some good ones.

They are just what I need ...5 point breakfasts.  They all look yummy too!

Margaret


----------



## TashaRVT

Hi everyone - 

A bit of a long stroy, so I'll attempt to keep it abbreviated; I started my WW journey 5 weeks ago.  Now, when I did my beginning wt, it was on a really old, really crappy spring scale that's probably about 20 yrs old.  I knew it was a bit of a piece of garbage, since it always gave different wt readings each time you stepped on it (even one right after the other!!), and would often bounce back to below zero when you stepped off.   
I know, bad idea, but honestly couldn't afford to buy a new on at that time.

Annnnnyways, my start weight (on the old scale) was 184.  I finally scraped up enough $ to buy myself a good digital scale the other night!!    I weighed myself that a.m. on my old scale, and came in at 175; I tried out my new scale, and it came up as 183  

So now I'm, a) feeling really, really defeated, and b) not sure what to do as far as my weight tracker on my WW profile!  Should I adjust my beggining weight, or should I just enter the "correct" weight from the new scale?

I can't believe how much this has set me back


----------



## Twingle

TashaRVT - first of all, big hugs girl, because I know how easy it is to get hung up on the numbers on the scale - total mind game.  Try to focus on the healthy habits you've embraced these last few weeks, and the NSV's (non scale victories).  All of us on program get it.  Personally, I'd use the number on the new scale starting today, and focus on the fact that it's a brand new day, brand new start.



I've spent the last few weeks half-heartedly following program, wishy washy workouts, not giving my all - and decided last night to just buckle down already and get these last few pounds off to make goal.  Decided to treat myself to a new swimsuit at Target for an incentive.  Purchaed it this morning, and received two coupons for pastries at Starbucks.  Ironic, yes?


----------



## Sandi

TashaRVT said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> A bit of a long stroy, so I'll attempt to keep it abbreviated; I started my WW journey 5 weeks ago.  Now, when I did my beginning wt, it was on a really old, really crappy spring scale that's probably about 20 yrs old.  I knew it was a bit of a piece of garbage, since it always gave different wt readings each time you stepped on it (even one right after the other!!), and would often bounce back to below zero when you stepped off.
> I know, bad idea, but honestly couldn't afford to buy a new on at that time.
> 
> Annnnnyways, my start weight (on the old scale) was 184.  I finally scraped up enough $ to buy myself a good digital scale the other night!!    I weighed myself that a.m. on my old scale, and came in at 175; I tried out my new scale, and it came up as 183
> 
> So now I'm, a) feeling really, really defeated, and b) not sure what to do as far as my weight tracker on my WW profile!  Should I adjust my beggining weight, or should I just enter the "correct" weight from the new scale?
> 
> I can't believe how much this has set me back



I feel for you.  That must have been terribly disappointing.  I don't have any good advice for you on what to put down for your on-line tracker, but I have a suggestion for you to deal with the mental part of this.  I've had to do it myself in the past.  I would get some graph paper and draw a horizonal line somewhere in the upper 1/3 of the sheet.  Then, call that line ZERO.  Then, put down your weight losses (and gains -- cuz they happen) from there.  That zero line is your old 184 and you can plot your losses (in tenths or halves, whatever) from there.  You'll still reflect your nine pound loss and it will be a good visual for you.

As far as on-line, you can always reset your start, but I'm not sure I'd do that.  My line goes back a few years and it looks like a mountain range.  It's okay as long as you're eventually heading to your lower flatland!


----------



## Sandi

Twingle said:


> Decided to treat myself to a new swimsuit at Target for an incentive.  Purchaed it this morning, and received two coupons for pastries at Starbucks.  Ironic, yes?



That's hilarious and so unfair!!!!


----------



## BabyTigger99

So, I am working on my resume right now.  I haven't done my resume in probably 13 years!  But, I have decided that I am going to apply to be a leader in my area.  My WW leader is really excited, and she said to let me know as soon as I do my application, and she will let her boss know.  Still not sure if it is going to fit into my schedule, but I figured I will go and see what it is about.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:


> We're going to be at WDW for Spring Break too!  We'll be there from 3/29 - 4/5.  It would be fun to meet up .





Sandi said:


> Oh, that would be so cool.  We're arriving late in the afternoon on 3/30 and leaving on 4/7.  I'll pm you!



So jealous , I want to go with you guys.   You better take a picture if you meet up!


----------



## sjms71

TashaRVT said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> A bit of a long stroy, so I'll attempt to keep it abbreviated; I started my WW journey 5 weeks ago.  Now, when I did my beginning wt, it was on a really old, really crappy spring scale that's probably about 20 yrs old.  I knew it was a bit of a piece of garbage, since it always gave different wt readings each time you stepped on it (even one right after the other!!), and would often bounce back to below zero when you stepped off.
> I know, bad idea, but honestly couldn't afford to buy a new on at that time.
> 
> Annnnnyways, my start weight (on the old scale) was 184.  I finally scraped up enough $ to buy myself a good digital scale the other night!!    I weighed myself that a.m. on my old scale, and came in at 175; I tried out my new scale, and it came up as 183
> 
> So now I'm, a) feeling really, really defeated, and b) not sure what to do as far as my weight tracker on my WW profile!  Should I adjust my beggining weight, or should I just enter the "correct" weight from the new scale?
> 
> I can't believe how much this has set me back



 don't feel defeated.  If it were me I would just keep the original weigh in.  Stick to one scale and just go from there.  I hate that that stupid "square" we step on has so much power over us .



Twingle said:


> Decided to treat myself to a new swimsuit at Target for an incentive.  Purchaed it this morning, and received two coupons for pastries at Starbucks.  Ironic, yes?



You're so funny 



BabyTigger99 said:


> So, I am working on my resume right now.  I haven't done my resume in probably 13 years!  But, I have decided that I am going to apply to be a leader in my area.  My WW leader is really excited, and she said to let me know as soon as I do my application, and she will let her boss know.  Still not sure if it is going to fit into my schedule, but I figured I will go and see what it is about.



Good luck!  Let me know how it goes.  My leader keeps telling me I should be come a leader.  So, I would love for you too keep us posted on it.


----------



## sjms71

Was down .4 yesterday.  Leave tomorrow for vacation so my "plan" is simply filling so hope it goes ok.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Was down .4 yesterday.  Leave tomorrow for vacation so my "plan" is simply filling so hope it goes ok.



I'm sure it will Stephanie.  I'm loving the SFT.  I almost think you need to do the regular tracking for awhile so you have a better sense of your body, portion sizes, and how you feel when you're comfortably full.  That takes awhile -- like 2 years for me.  But, switching to SFT has been good for me and I'm hopeful I'll be able to stick with it on vacation.

Have a great vacation!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> I'm sure it will Stephanie.  I'm loving the SFT.  I almost think you need to do the regular tracking for awhile so you have a better sense of your body, portion sizes, and how you feel when you're comfortably full.  That takes awhile -- like 2 years for me.  But, switching to SFT has been good for me and I'm hopeful I'll be able to stick with it on vacation.
> 
> Have a great vacation!



Thanks Sandi


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> So jealous , I want to go with you guys.   You better take a picture if you meet up!



I'll second that!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Twingle said:


> Decided to treat myself to a new swimsuit at Target for an incentive.  Purchaed it this morning, and received two coupons for pastries at Starbucks.  Ironic, yes?



Too funny!   





BabyTigger99 said:


> So, I am working on my resume right now.  I haven't done my resume in probably 13 years!  But, I have decided that I am going to apply to be a leader in my area.  My WW leader is really excited, and she said to let me know as soon as I do my application, and she will let her boss know.  Still not sure if it is going to fit into my schedule, but I figured I will go and see what it is about.



Great idea, Jill!  Let us know what happens.





sjms71 said:


> Was down .4 yesterday.  Leave tomorrow for vacation so my "plan" is simply filling so hope it goes ok.



  Have a great trip!  What will you be doing in Florida?  Will you still be checking in as usual?


----------



## robinb

I am down another 1.6!  This is the first time in LONG time that I have lost on 4 successive weigh-ins as I usually roller-coaster up and down.

There was a big disappointment at my meeting today.  My long-time leader quit this week.  She was a leader for over 20 years and was the "face" of Weight Watchers here in Madison.  She left without any notice to the members ... I suspect that it would have been too hard to face the disappointment of meeting after meeting.  Anyway, the "new" leader is perfectly nice so we'll be fine but everyone will miss Dawn .


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Too funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea, Jill!  Let us know what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great trip!  What will you be doing in Florida?  Will you still be checking in as usual?



Yes, Florida, Vero Beach the first week.  We are planning Busch Gardens and Sea World the second week.   We will be making a stop in Atlanta the last weekend on our way home.  Of course I'll be checking in with you guys.  Weather is suppose to be really nasty tomorrow so hope that won't delay us from driving any.  We have Disney tickets still but not sure if we will use them this trip. 



robinb said:


> I am down another 1.6!  This is the first time in LONG time that I have lost on 4 successive weigh-ins as I usually roller-coaster up and down.
> 
> There was a big disappointment at my meeting today.  My long-time leader quit this week.  She was a leader for over 20 years and was the "face" of Weight Watchers here in Madison.  She left without any notice to the members ... I suspect that it would have been too hard to face the disappointment of meeting after meeting.  Anyway, the "new" leader is perfectly nice so we'll be fine but everyone will miss Dawn .



Way to go Robin .  Sorry about your leader.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> I am down another 1.6!  This is the first time in LONG time that I have lost on 4 successive weigh-ins as I usually roller-coaster up and down.
> 
> There was a big disappointment at my meeting today.  My long-time leader quit this week.  She was a leader for over 20 years and was the "face" of Weight Watchers here in Madison.  She left without any notice to the members ... I suspect that it would have been too hard to face the disappointment of meeting after meeting.  Anyway, the "new" leader is perfectly nice so we'll be fine but everyone will miss Dawn .



I'm glad things are working out at the scale for you, Robin.  It's disappointing to lose a leader, I know, but WW sometimes loses members when a leader leaves and she may not have been allowed to let you know she was quitting.  I hope you are happy with the new one.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> I am down another 1.6!  This is the first time in LONG time that I have lost on 4 successive weigh-ins as I usually roller-coaster up and down.
> 
> There was a big disappointment at my meeting today.  My long-time leader quit this week.  She was a leader for over 20 years and was the "face" of Weight Watchers here in Madison.  She left without any notice to the members ... I suspect that it would have been too hard to face the disappointment of meeting after meeting.  Anyway, the "new" leader is perfectly nice so we'll be fine but everyone will miss Dawn .



Congratulations on your loss Robin!  You're on a roll.

Sorry about your leader leaving.  I hope the new person keeps you inspired.


----------



## Twingle

Any word on if WW is doing their 5k's again this year?  I really enjoyed it in 2011!


----------



## KristinS

After a bad week and no difference on the scale, I'm down another 1.5 this week.  I think I've discovered I can barely touch only about half of my Weekly Allowance point to see any change.


----------



## slp1650

I'm back!  I just got internet a few hours ago and jeez I've missed so much!  I'm going to try and get into everything again over the next few days.

As for where I've been on WW... I gained for the first time last week (+1 pound), but I dropped .5 this week.  It was really more cause I ate like crap after the Princess Half Marathon and went up really high at the beginning of the week and then regained control and dropped the reaming few days.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Twingle said:


> Any word on if WW is doing their 5k's again this year?  I really enjoyed it in 2011!



We're doing it in Ontario so I would assume that the states is doing it again as well.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I'm not expecting a loss this week.  I used up all of my WPA's by Thursday and I'm eating everything in site since then.  I hate when I do that.  I'm trying to put the breaks on today but it's only 3:30.  There is a lot of time between now and my Wednesday morning weigh-in.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm not expecting a loss this week.  I used up all of my WPA's by Thursday and I'm eating everything in site since then.  I hate when I do that.  I'm trying to put the breaks on today but it's only 3:30.  There is a lot of time between now and my Wednesday morning weigh-in.



Oh, my goodness.  I know how you feel.  I think I ate all my WPs yesterday -- yup in one day within about one hour.  Yikes.  There is a lot of time between now and Wednesday morning and that's not a good thing at this rate.

Stay strong Jessie.  Here's to getting back under control.


----------



## averill94

I am really happy to say that I was down 1.8 today at weigh in...but along with that my total points decreased by 1.!!!

I had a hard enough time sticking to 29 then 28 now 27.

How do you guys do it?  The lady that weighed me in said I dont have to do 27 if I do not want to.  I will give it a try.  I feel like I am finally on a good streak here!

Thank you!

I hope evrybody had a good weekend


----------



## averill94

slp1650 said:


> I'm back!  I just got internet a few hours ago and jeez I've missed so much!  I'm going to try and get into everything again over the next few days.
> 
> As for where I've been on WW... I gained for the first time last week (+1 pound), but I dropped .5 this week.  It was really more cause I ate like crap after the Princess Half Marathon and went up really high at the beginning of the week and then regained control and dropped the reaming few days.



I just read through your blog-running thoughts!  It is awesome.  Congrats on the 1/2 marathon.  That is so impressive! The pics are great and you look beautiful!


----------



## GSD4ME

Well, I was down another 1.8 pounds yesterday when I weighed myself; so, that's 21.8 pounds so far.  I exercised more this past week, too.

I have a question for everyone:  Do you typically eat all your weekly points and your activity points each week?  I rarely use any of them - and I have a hard time some days just eating all my daily points.  I find myself with anywhere from 1 - 5 points left at the end of the day and I don't want to eat something just to use the points - especially if I'm not hungry, you know?  Just wondering what others do about the weekly and activity points.

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Oh, my goodness.  I know how you feel.  I think I ate all my WPs yesterday -- yup in one day within about one hour.  Yikes.  There is a lot of time between now and Wednesday morning and that's not a good thing at this rate.
> 
> Stay strong Jessie.  Here's to getting back under control.



I managed to get back on track yesterday, Sandi, and stay within my points.  Things have been pretty good today so far.  I made butternut squash fries to go with my turkey burger for lunch and didn't have lunch until 1:00 so hopefully,
this will get me through til supper without having to eating anything before then.  Thanks for your encouraging words.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

GSD4ME said:


> Well, I was down another 1.8 pounds yesterday when I weighed myself; so, that's 21.8 pounds so far.  I exercised more this past week, too.
> 
> I have a question for everyone:  Do you typically eat all your weekly points and your activity points each week?  I rarely use any of them - and I have a hard time some days just eating all my daily points.  I find myself with anywhere from 1 - 5 points left at the end of the day and I don't want to eat something just to use the points - especially if I'm not hungry, you know?  Just wondering what others do about the weekly and activity points.
> 
> Thanks, in advance!



I use every one of my Weekly points and all of my daily points.  On the rare occasion that I earn an activity point, I don't normally eat it.  

If you're having trouble eating your daily points, try eating things like regular cheese instead of low fat cheese or regular bread or yogurt instead of low fat bread or yogurt -- just examples.  You can find ways to increase your points without having to increase the volume of food that you consume.


----------



## GSD4ME

Thanks!  That's some really good advice.  I will have to try that - like on a day like today when I have 8 points left over!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

GSD4ME said:


> Thanks!  That's some really good advice.  I will have to try that - like on a day like today when I have 8 points left over!



I wish they would let me eat other people's left over points!


----------



## KAA1972

Hi all-- 

I just subscribed to the thread.  Just joined WW and I feel like I need some extra support. I'm two weeks in-- 2.8 loss first week and 2.6 gain second week.  Can we say yo yo dieter??? I'm looking forward to learning about everyone's weight loss journey as I embark upon my own.


----------



## averill94

I use ALL of my points and never have a problem using my daily points.....

as a matter of fact I am off to a terrible start with my new point target. I was so proud and happy on weigh in day and thought I am doing this!  Then yesterday came home and started eating rye bread with butter, 3 peces later added on some chocolate chips.  I stuck to my dinner but I am so disappointed.

Why does that happen to us?  I had a great plan for the entire day and I blew it!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I wish they would let me eat other people's left over points!



LOL!  When they figure that out, sign me up!



KAA1972 said:


> Hi all--
> 
> I just subscribed to the thread.  Just joined WW and I feel like I need some extra support. I'm two weeks in-- 2.8 loss first week and 2.6 gain second week.  Can we say yo yo dieter??? I'm looking forward to learning about everyone's weight loss journey as I embark upon my own.



This is a really helpful thread for me.  I re-joined WW about 2 years ago and have been sticking with this DIS Group since then.  It's sort of like having daily (or more frequent) group meetings.  I do go to my WI at the WW facility every Wednesday and stay for the meeting, but this thread is extra support for me.

Good luck in your journey!


----------



## slp1650

averill94 said:


> I use ALL of my points and never have a problem using my daily points.....
> 
> as a matter of fact I am off to a terrible start with my new point target. I was so proud and happy on weigh in day and thought I am doing this!  Then yesterday came home and started eating rye bread with butter, 3 peces later added on some chocolate chips.  I stuck to my dinner but I am so disappointed.
> 
> Why does that happen to us?  I had a great plan for the entire day and I blew it!



Mishaps can happen, but you can't let them get you down.  Just because you ate more than you wanted to for a snack or a meal, doesn't mean you've messed up.  Just take a breath, and get back on track for the next day.  Take every day, every meal one step at a time.

I actually give myself days where I can eat something I technically shouldn't... it helps keep cravings down and I use it more like a reward.  Ok, I was good and cooked 4 miles and had decent lunches, I'll let myself go out and get ___ tonight. It also helps for when I know I have a busy week and might not be able to stay on track so much.

Don't let it get you down though!  You'll be able to get back on your plan in no time!


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Lost steam this week and I'm bummed. Only lost .2 this week even though I stayed within my points (daily and weeklies). Worried my weight loss is going to stall. A pep talk would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sandi

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> Lost steam this week and I'm bummed. Only lost .2 this week even though I stayed within my points (daily and weeklies). Worried my weight loss is going to stall. A pep talk would be greatly appreciated.



First of all, the word "only" never precedes the announcement of a loss.  You had a LOSS my friend!  Go get a 1/4 pound stick of butter and put it on your belly or hip.  Now, take it away.  Better without, huh!?!  You are on a weight loss trajectory and that is not a stall.  We all go through those plateaus and stalls and whatever else, but losing 0.2 pounds is a SUCCESS!!!!!

Good work.  If you're staying within your points, it sounds like you might need to add in some more activity to get your body rockin again.

This is a new day and a new week.  Be good to yourself and give yourself some credit.  It is well deserved.


----------



## BabyTigger99

For those that are struggling...just remember.  You didn't gain your weight overnight, so how can you expect to take it off overnight?  If you have been on program for a bit and are hitting a plateau, change things up!  Add in some new foods or a new exercise routine.  For those just starting and struggling, try concentrating on just your food.  Weigh everything, measure everything, write everything down.  

And for everyone out there.  NEVER compare yourself to anyone else.  This is YOUR journey.


----------



## TiggerFan3590

BabyTigger99 said:


> For those that are struggling...just remember.  You didn't gain your weight overnight, so how can you expect to take it off overnight?  If you have been on program for a bit and are hitting a plateau, change things up!  Add in some new foods or a new exercise routine.  For those just starting and struggling, try concentrating on just your food.  Weigh everything, measure everything, write everything down.
> 
> And for everyone out there.  NEVER compare yourself to anyone else.  This is YOUR journey.



Written like a true "leader" (to be).... Thank you for the support.  I am in the struggling group....  I am OP now and will WI in a few minutes.  I will take the number as it is, move forward and take it one day, one meal at a time.  

This journey isn't always easy and it isn't "magical" but it is mine and I am greatful for the support given here...


----------



## lisajl

Upset at myself...gained .8  I was sooo close to that 10% goal.  It also does not help that my sister has surpassed me and told me to exercise more.
Well, my knee swelled up on me Wed and I was not able to exercise from Wed to Sunday.  I am happy my sister is doing well but I don't like how she is talking to me.  I may have to change my nights that I go.
I really like our leader but for my own sanity, may have to go Tues.

Lisa


----------



## 5 at disney

As I sit here at the computer sick because I ate too much "bad food", I am starting up again.  I have been off of my meal plan for a week (yes, I know not a long time but I feel so sick right now).  I started WW 2 years ago this May, I stopped for a period of 6 months in there due to a family death and needed to keep my mind healthy first.  I have lost 50 lbs up till now and down from 18 to a 12 or 14.  I stalled out and quit losing weight until I joined a "bootcamp" and learned how to workout better.  I am now toning up and losing weight at the same time (except this last week).  I look forward to encouraging others and keeping myself motivated too.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

averill94 said:


> Anytbody want to share their favorite breakfast ideas?  I am in a bit of a rut.....
> my fave for a while was avocado on a sandwich round with tomato.  Its getting old quick!
> 
> Margaret




I LOVE Fiber One!  I ate it for breakfast almost every morning with frozen blueberries while in WW losing-mode.  Now that I'm on Maintenance, I still do some, but I've discovered All-Bran and love it too.  Guess I like the cardboard tree bark. 





Sandi said:


> Hi *Margaret*, I have what I call my crunchy berry breakfast every morning -- and sometimes as a night time snack.
> 
> One cup of frozen berries (no sugar -- obviously):  0 points and a power food
> 6 ounce container light yogurt (artificially sweetened):  2 points and a power food
> 1/3 - 1/2 cup of General Mills Fiber One cereal:  2 points and a power food
> 
> I put the frozen berries and the yogurt in a two cup covered container and throw it in my briefcase.  When I get to my office, I stir up the yogurt and berries which, by now, have a soft serve ice cream consistency, and then stir in my Fiber One.  It's really delicious and I'm not tired of it yet.  I eat that five days a week and still love it.
> 
> I buy bags of frozen mixed berries from Sam's Club and the bag containes blueberries, raspberries, and blackberries.  DH and DD17 like the berries, too, and they're usually picky about fresh versus frozen.
> 
> My sister works for General Mills and she says that I must be the only person who buys the original Fiber One wood chips.  I'm taking little baggies of 1/2 cups of Fiber One to WDW when we go next month so I get my fiber every day.




I do the very same thing often for an evening snack!  I recently tried Greek yogurt and don't mind it with the Fiber One and berries.  I sometimes put a little quick oats in too to thicken it up.  Yummy!


----------



## averill94

disbabyndaddy said:


> I LOVE Fiber One!  I ate it for breakfast almost every morning with frozen blueberries while in WW losing-mode.  Now that I'm on Maintenance, I still do some, but I've discovered All-Bran and love it too.  Guess I like the cardboard tree bark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do the very same thing often for an evening snack!  I recently tried Greek yogurt and don't mind it with the Fiber One and berries.  I sometimes put a little quick oats in too to thicken it up.  Yummy!



Thanks guys!  I am picking up some today!
Margaret


----------



## averill94

5 at disney said:


> As I sit here at the computer sick because I ate too much "bad food", I am starting up again.  I have been off of my meal plan for a week (yes, I know not a long time but I feel so sick right now).  I started WW 2 years ago this May, I stopped for a period of 6 months in there due to a family death and needed to keep my mind healthy first.  I have lost 50 lbs up till now and down from 18 to a 12 or 14.  I stalled out and quit losing weight until I joined a "bootcamp" and learned how to workout better.  I am now toning up and losing weight at the same time (except this last week).  I look forward to encouraging others and keeping myself motivated too.



I am right there with you 5 at disney!  I am having trouble pulling myself out of it...  Its sounds like you are doing so well overall!

It is a new day, new start!


----------



## 5 at disney

Thanks Averill94.  It is so much harder to restart then to just continue on the right path.  My Disney trip is in June and I am wanting to go down another 2 sizes if I can.


----------



## NC State

I'm down another .8 lbs for a total lost of 36 lbs in one year!  I have cut out my TV dinners for lunch and continued with my walking/running.  I was able to run 3 miles in 39.41 mins this week.  I thought I would never like the gym but I love it!  Once I got pass the "I don't want to do it" everything has fallen into place.  My word of advise would be "DON'T GIVE UP, JUST KEEPING MOVING".

-Stephanie


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> I'm down another .8 lbs for a total lost of 36 lbs in one year!  I have cut out my TV dinners for lunch and continued with my walking/running.  I was able to run 3 miles in 39.41 mins this week.  I thought I would never like the gym but I love it!  Once I got pass the "I don't want to do it" everything has fallen into place.  My word of advise would be "DON'T GIVE UP, JUST KEEPING MOVING".
> 
> -Stephanie



That's great Stephanie!  You're turning into a gym rat.  They say it takes doing something like 40 times to make it a habit, but I'm not sure there is a magic time to make something "loved."  I'm glad you found it.  When you run, are you doing it straight through or do you take a walking break after so many minutes?  I found that I get better times when I run for 10 minutes and then walk for a minute.  I can do 5 miles in 55 minutes now (including the walking times).  I was shocked that the walking improved my times.


----------



## Sandi

I had a 0.2 gain at my WI yesterday.  I seem to be in a slight gain or maintain one week and then good loss the next week, so I'm fine.  I am going to blame the pizza and birthday cake I ate on Saturday though.  (I have to point a finger somewhere!)


----------



## sjms71

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!

I feel like I missed a lot in a week .   To everyone who is struggling you have received some great advise.   We have all been there, stalled, thinking program is not working but your success will be when you push through and not give up no matter what .  

Way to go to everyone who had a successful week!

and Stephanie......you go girl, I am so proud of you.  I have to admit I work out everyday, but for me I still don't really enjoy it. 

Weather is nice here in Vero Beach where I am but too windy to sit on beach.  There are tons of educational things to do here and that is what we have been doing.  Planned to stop at Disneys Vero Beach yesterday but as we were hiking we got caught in a rain storm and were soaked so didn't stop.


----------



## wvjules

Hello everyone!  I joined WWOnline on Monday. I have about 60# to lose so I'm going to be around for a while.   So far its not too bad.  Playing with points is like a game to me.  Take off the cheese here so I can have this there, etc.  Points are way easier to manage than counting calories.  

I did have a slip up last night and got Chipotle.  DBF wasn't home and I didn't feel like cooking.  It cost me 18 points and had to draw 7 from my WPA.  

For breakfast I've been having a 0% fat greek yogurt.  They run between 3 and 5 points.  Am I eating enough for breakfast?  Should I have more protein or something more substantial?  Lunch seems to be my biggest points meal. Should I try to keep lunch and dinner even?  Does it matter?

I'm excited to go grocery shopping this weekend to stock up on power foods, fruits, veggies, etc.  

I'm on spring break this week so when I get home from work I've been doing nothing but relaxing.  But next week when I'm back in school I'm going to start running again.  I haven't ran in 6 months so wish me luck!  I'm wanting to do the Baltimore Half and possibly the Annapolis Half.  (I scratched out of Balti last year due to strep throat  )

Do you have to be an in person WW Member to use their scales for weighing in?  I used the one here at work (for shipping packages lol) to start but I wear such different clothes everyday I'm not sure how that will effect the numbers.

As a newbie that is just starting this process what are some of your tips?


----------



## BabyTigger99

Welcome to the "club" Jules!!  The hardest part is always taking the first steps and joining the program!!

About your slipup...that is the beauty of WW.  It fit into your points, so it really wasn't a slip up at all!

I know for myself, it always seemed that I was eating the largest number of points for lunch, and that worked for me.  Give yourself some time.  You will find what is going to work best for you in terms of the program!


----------



## NC State

Sandi said:


> That's great Stephanie!  You're turning into a gym rat.  They say it takes doing something like 40 times to make it a habit, but I'm not sure there is a magic time to make something "loved."  I'm glad you found it.  When you run, are you doing it straight through or do you take a walking break after so many minutes?  I found that I get better times when I run for 10 minutes and then walk for a minute.  I can do 5 miles in 55 minutes now (including the walking times).  I was shocked that the walking improved my times.



I just started running in January.  I walk 3 mins (speed 3.8)/run 4 mins (speed5.1), 3/4, 3/4 until 3 miles.  Today I did 3/7, 3/5, 3/4 until I got to 3 miles and I did it in 39.05 mins.

I have come a  long way I started walking in May, I could only walk 1 mile in 22 mins and 202 lbs. Now I'm 36 lbs lighter and really enjoy running.

Did I also tell you that I'm 47 years old too


----------



## KAA1972

I just started the 30 Day Shred by Jillian Michaels in addition to WW.   Working out isn't my problem -- I really enjoy it.  I just like to eat a ton after working out.  So, yesterday I was STARVING!!  All.  Day. Long.  Today, I ate more protein for breakfast and I feel like that helped.  

I am sooo going to try that Fiber One, Frozen Fruit, Yogurt combo for breakfast.  That sounds yummy.  

Can anyone suggest lunch ideas?  I'm not much of a lunch meat person.  Salads are too time consuming for me.  Lately, I've been eating Lean Cuisine -- but I would love to get some other ideas.


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> I just started running in January.  I walk 3 mins (speed 3.8)/run 4 mins (speed5.1), 3/4, 3/4 until 3 miles.  Today I did 3/7, 3/5, 3/4 until I got to 3 miles and I did it in 39.05 mins.
> 
> I have come a  long way I started walking in May, I could only walk 1 mile in 22 mins and 202 lbs. Now I'm 36 lbs lighter and really enjoy running.
> 
> Did I also tell you that I'm 47 years old too



I started with a C25K a couple of years ago, so I built up to my present 10/1. I think I like running more now than when I was in college. 

Oh, and I will be 50 in two months, so I've got you beat there!


----------



## averill94

wvjules said:


> Hello everyone!  I joined WWOnline on Monday. I have about 60# to lose so I'm going to be around for a while.   So far its not too bad.  Playing with points is like a game to me.  Take off the cheese here so I can have this there, etc.  Points are way easier to manage than counting calories.
> 
> I did have a slip up last night and got Chipotle.  DBF wasn't home and I didn't feel like cooking.  It cost me 18 points and had to draw 7 from my WPA.
> 
> For breakfast I've been having a 0% fat greek yogurt.  They run between 3 and 5 points.  Am I eating enough for breakfast?  Should I have more protein or something more substantial?  Lunch seems to be my biggest points meal. Should I try to keep lunch and dinner even?  Does it matter?
> 
> I'm excited to go grocery shopping this weekend to stock up on power foods, fruits, veggies, etc.
> 
> I'm on spring break this week so when I get home from work I've been doing nothing but relaxing.  But next week when I'm back in school I'm going to start running again.  I haven't ran in 6 months so wish me luck!  I'm wanting to do the Baltimore Half and possibly the Annapolis Half.  (I scratched out of Balti last year due to strep throat  )
> 
> Do you have to be an in person WW Member to use their scales for weighing in?  I used the one here at work (for shipping packages lol) to start but I wear such different clothes everyday I'm not sure how that will effect the numbers.
> 
> As a newbie that is just starting this process what are some of your tips?



Welcome wvjules!!!!  I think it would be extra to weigh in on the ww meeting scales -someone around here will know for sure!

As far as the different clothes evryday...when I weigh in at my meeting I have a "uniform"!  I cant wear anything else but some black exercise pants(yoga pants?) and a t shirt. Come warmer weather it will be the same pair of shorts and t shirt.  It always HAS to be the same

Maybe do an official weigh in at work only one day a week and try and wear similar clothes on that day!  Good luck.

Margaret


----------



## Sandi

KAA1972 said:


> I just started the 30 Day Shred by Jillian Michaels in addition to WW.   Working out isn't my problem -- I really enjoy it.  I just like to eat a ton after working out.  So, yesterday I was STARVING!!  All.  Day. Long.  Today, I ate more protein for breakfast and I feel like that helped.
> 
> I am sooo going to try that Fiber One, Frozen Fruit, Yogurt combo for breakfast.  That sounds yummy.
> 
> Can anyone suggest lunch ideas?  I'm not much of a lunch meat person.  Salads are too time consuming for me.  Lately, I've been eating Lean Cuisine -- but I would love to get some other ideas.



I could use some lunch ideas, too.  I've been doing salads lately, but I'm losing the love.  Before that, I did Lean Cuisines.


----------



## wvjules

I am doing my weigh ins on Friday so I did it just a few minutes ago, even though it wasn't a full week.  Anywho, according to the scale I lost 4 lbs.  Is that even possible?  I used the same scale as I did for my starting weight.  I'm just puzzled at how I lost that much weight without barely doing anything?


----------



## robinb

wvjules said:


> I am doing my weigh ins on Friday so I did it just a few minutes ago, even though it wasn't a full week.  Anywho, according to the scale I lost 4 lbs.  Is that even possible?  I used the same scale as I did for my starting weight.  I'm just puzzled at how I lost that much weight without barely doing anything?


Four pounds is not unheard of for the first week.  Sometimes it's just that you are more "mindful" about what you are eating.  You may have dropped some mindless snacking or maybe replaced some less healthy food with more fruits and vegetables.  It sounds like a really great start .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Good Morning Everyone!  Welcome to the new joiners and congrats on all the celebrations so far this week.

I was up 2.0 on Wednesday and deserved every ounce.  Luckily, I'm on my way back down.

My Thursday night meeting closed last night.  It was a sad saying good bye to all the members that I've gotten to know over the last year and a half.  There is one member who works for an airline, as does her husband, and they travel to Disney all the time.  They went again last weekend and returned home yesterday in time for our meeting and guess what she brought back for the leader and I.  A Butter Finger Cupcake from Staring Rolls in HS for each of us!!!    Oh, man!  I though for sure I would be having another gain this week because of that but I'm happy to report that I only ate 1/4 of it and counted it as 11 points.  DH ate one half and I'm saving the other 1/4 for DS.  He knows about it so I can't eat it on him.    Still on track for a success on Wednesday.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

wvjules said:


> Hello everyone!  I joined WWOnline on Monday. I have about 60# to lose so I'm going to be around for a while.   So far its not too bad.  Playing with points is like a game to me.  Take off the cheese here so I can have this there, etc.  Points are way easier to manage than counting calories.
> 
> I did have a slip up last night and got Chipotle.  DBF wasn't home and I didn't feel like cooking.  It cost me 18 points and had to draw 7 from my WPA.
> 
> For breakfast I've been having a 0% fat greek yogurt.  They run between 3 and 5 points.  Am I eating enough for breakfast?  Should I have more protein or something more substantial?  Lunch seems to be my biggest points meal. Should I try to keep lunch and dinner even?  Does it matter?
> 
> I'm excited to go grocery shopping this weekend to stock up on power foods, fruits, veggies, etc.
> 
> I'm on spring break this week so when I get home from work I've been doing nothing but relaxing.  But next week when I'm back in school I'm going to start running again.  I haven't ran in 6 months so wish me luck!  I'm wanting to do the Baltimore Half and possibly the Annapolis Half.  (I scratched out of Balti last year due to strep throat  )
> 
> Do you have to be an in person WW Member to use their scales for weighing in?  I used the one here at work (for shipping packages lol) to start but I wear such different clothes everyday I'm not sure how that will effect the numbers.
> 
> As a newbie that is just starting this process what are some of your tips?




Tips:  
Weigh yourself at the same time of day each week.  
Stick to your daily points target.  
Surround yourself with friends and family who will support you in your weight loss journey.  
Dont be afraid to eat your weekly allowance points.  
Even though you're an online member and can't attend regular meetings, most WW places will have a 'visit a meeting for free' policy -- try to visit one as it will help to have the program explained to you.  
Don't get discouraged if you fail one day -- a small set back or a gain should never force you to give up because your success won't be limited to the number on the scale -- you'll see results in the way you feel, the food choices you make, the compliments people give you, the way your clothes fit, etc.  
Keep coming here.

Good luck on your journery!  You're in the right place.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!
> 
> I feel like I missed a lot in a week .   To everyone who is struggling you have received some great advise.   We have all been there, stalled, thinking program is not working but your success will be when you push through and not give up no matter what .
> 
> Way to go to everyone who had a successful week!
> 
> and Stephanie......you go girl, I am so proud of you.  I have to admit I work out everyday, but for me I still don't really enjoy it.
> 
> Weather is nice here in Vero Beach where I am but too windy to sit on beach.  There are tons of educational things to do here and that is what we have been doing.  Planned to stop at Disneys Vero Beach yesterday but as we were hiking we got caught in a rain storm and were soaked so didn't stop.



  I'm glad you guys are finding lots to do.  It sounds like you're enjoying yourselves.  Thanks for checking in with us.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

KAA1972 said:


> Can anyone suggest lunch ideas?  I'm not much of a lunch meat person.  Salads are too time consuming for me.  Lately, I've been eating Lean Cuisine -- but I would love to get some other ideas.





Sandi said:


> I could use some lunch ideas, too.  I've been doing salads lately, but I'm losing the love.  Before that, I did Lean Cuisines.



Lets see if I can help with this one...

Today, I'm having a quinoa burger (4pts) with a toasted whole wheat English muffin (3pts) and Butternut squash fries (0pts) for lunch with milk (3pts) and probably a banana.

I also make and freeze turkey burgers (4pts) as well as soups, chili and stews that I portion out and freeze for lunches later.

Sandwiches are what I usually have for lunch, though.  I can make all kinds of great flavours of bread in my bread maker at 5 pts a slice.  I only use one slice and cut it in half to make my sandwich.  They're pretty big slices.  Sometimes I will roast peppers and keep them in fridge to throw into the sandwich.  Mostly, I use lunch meats but occasionally left over chicken breast.  I dont always use bread, sometimes wraps, pita, buns -- lots of options there.  

This is becoming one of my favourite sandwiches even though it's pretty messy to eat.    I've been making it for lunch on Sundays lately.



 



I also have a spaghetti pizza that I make for about 5 pts for 1/4 of the pizza made in a 9-inch pie plate.

A couple of slider patties in a bun make a great lunch if you throw a salad on the side or some veggie sticks.

If I can think of more, I'll post later.  If you'd like recipes for anything I've mentioned, let me know and I'll post those too.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Lets see if I can help with this one...
> 
> Today, I'm having a quinoa burger (4pts) with a toasted whole wheat English muffin (3pts) and Butternut squash fries (0pts) for lunch with milk (3pts) and probably a banana.
> 
> I also make and freeze turkey burgers (4pts) as well as soups, chili and stews that I portion out and freeze for lunches later.
> 
> If I can think of more, I'll post later.  If you'd like recipes for anything I've mentioned, let me know and I'll post those too.



Thanks Jessie.  I'm interested in the quinoa burger and the turkey burger.  I think I can figure out the turkey one, but if you add spices or something, I'm very interested.  You're a much more creative chef than am I.  The quinoa burger is intriguing.  Do you make them up or are they pre-packaged?

Oh, I discovered wheat berries a few weeks ago and I love, love, love them.  I cook up a package and stick them in the fridge.  I've mixed them with pinto beans, whole wheat pasta, and cheese for a lunch or dinner.  They have a nutty taste with a little crunch.  DH and DD17 are unconvinced.


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> Oh, I discovered wheat berries a few weeks ago and I love, love, love them.  I cook up a package and stick them in the fridge.  I've mixed them with pinto beans, whole wheat pasta, and cheese for a lunch or dinner.  They have a nutty taste with a little crunch.  DH and DD17 are unconvinced.


This is the second time you have mentioned wheat berries.  I'll need to get out to the local food co-op and buy some!


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> This is the second time you have mentioned wheat berries.  I'll need to get out to the local food co-op and buy some!



You keep better track of my posts than I do.  Whoops.  I buy them at my local Meijer store.  I'm not sure if you have them in Wisconsin (they are Michigan based, but getting into Indiana spreading out).  It's like a Kroger.  Anyway, they cost a lot more at Whole Foods than they do at Meijer!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Tips:
> Weigh yourself at the same time of day each week.
> Stick to your daily points target.
> Surround yourself with friends and family who will support you in your weight loss journey.
> Dont be afraid to eat your weekly allowance points.
> *Even though you're an online member and can't attend regular meetings, most WW places will have a 'visit a meeting for free' policy -- try to visit one as it will help to have the program explained to you.*
> Don't get discouraged if you fail one day -- a small set back or a gain should never force you to give up because your success won't be limited to the number on the scale -- you'll see results in the way you feel, the food choices you make, the compliments people give you, the way your clothes fit, etc.
> Keep coming here.
> 
> Good luck on your journery!  You're in the right place.



Thanks for posting this. I have been toying with the idea of WW for a while but I'm not sure how I would feel about the in store meetings but wasn't sure how to compare in person to online. We have one big center a few towns over that has meetings every day which would be good for me but I don't know, they seem intimidating.


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> You keep better track of my posts than I do.  Whoops.  I buy them at my local Meijer store.  I'm not sure if you have them in Wisconsin (they are Michigan based, but getting into Indiana spreading out).  It's like a Kroger.  Anyway, they cost a lot more at Whole Foods than they do at Meijer!


Nothing to "whoops" over!  It just means that you really, really like wheat berries and since I like that kind of thing myself I need to try some.  There is a local natural foods co-op less than a mile from where I live that will have it in bulk so I can try a little bit and not worry about buying a big package.


----------



## Sandi

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Thanks for posting this. I have been toying with the idea of WW for a while but I'm not sure how I would feel about the in store meetings but wasn't sure how to compare in person to online. We have one big center a few towns over that has meetings every day which would be good for me but I don't know, they seem intimidating.



Don't be intimidated by WW.  There a two centers that are near me and I've attended meetings at both (same leader -- I LOVE Kathy!).  The staff and the groups at both are the most welcoming and helpful people you will ever find.  The nice thing about WW is that the staff have all been through the program so, in essence, they've been where we are.  The three women who usually work my meeting have lost 20, 60, and 40 pounds each and my leader lost 45.  More importantly, they did it some time ago, so they've kept the weight off.  I can usually lose the weight, it's keeping it off for longer than a year that challenges me.  This time, I am never going to stop going to meetings.

In addition to the staff, I've met a lot of really nice people in the meetings.  Shared experiences among a lot of people with different lives.


----------



## NC State

Sandi said:


> I started with a C25K a couple of years ago, so I built up to my present 10/1. I think I like running more now than when I was in college.
> 
> Oh, and I will be 50 in two months, so I've got you beat there!



You got me there; I feel better now at 47 than I did at 30.


----------



## bumbershoot

Just realized there would be a WW thread in this forum.  

DH and I have belonged before. I  was doing WW in 2000 just before meeting him, and of course after meeting him (20 lbs from my pie-in-the-sky goal) it all went to heck (going out, staying up late, having dinner with him, etc) and I quit.  Then we joined about a year before our wedding; was 40 from the big goal on our wedding date (but Pilates had shrunk me in so much no one believed my weight), and then I got pregnant immediately and quit.  Sigh.  Gained 60 pounds, lost a LOT in the first 2 weeks once DS arrived, dragged my poor hurting self into a meeting when DS was 2 weeks old so I could get "credit" for the loss.  Lost FAST (of course I did, DS was a nursing fiend!) then hit a plateau I coudln't get out of.  Quit 5 pounds above wedding weight (but it was all in my chest, I realize in retrospect).

So here we are again.  I joined on the 21st and DH joined the following Saturday.  He asked me to go to the Sat meeting, so my first post-join weigh-in was actually longer than a week from the first.   DH and I both lost the same amount, 5.4, which surprised all the employees there.  

And I felt like I did nothing!  I loved the plan back in '00 and each time I rejoined they had tweaked it and I disliked it, so I was wary...but I really LIKE this new tweak of theirs.  It feels so easy to do.

Poor DH, because they changed things around with their points plus, and because he's a bit heavier than he was the last time he was there (he does have a pituitary tumor that has wreaked havoc on things, but that's almost gone, and he admits the more recent gain wasn't b/c of that), he's at the max points.  71 points!  He almost cried, both at how much food he "has to" eat, and also at the reality of his weight.    But he's finding that eating enough REAL food has really curbed his evil cravings.  We think he was in diet mode with real food, and then would get so hungry and have such cravings, and we have a strict food budget so he couldn't just go to the store...and so he would scavenge at work (the much-hated food-on-desk-taker without ever repaying the desk-food person).  I'm finding all this out now; soon I'll have him take food back to those desk-food people...he didn't even realize it's kind to pay people back when you regularly take from their public-consumption bowls.


Our meeting has been very welcoming of our son; there's no where else for him to go, and he sits and looks at his Lego books or plays games on Dh's old iphone, and it's been fine.  I'm so thankful that the people at this meeting are so kind about us bringing him.  





averill94 said:


> As far as the different clothes evryday...when I weigh in at my meeting I have a "uniform"!  I cant wear anything else but some black exercise pants(yoga pants?) and a t shirt. Come warmer weather it will be the same pair of shorts and t shirt.  It always HAS to be the same



  I'm trying to be lenient with myself about clothes this time, but in the past I was known to weigh my clothes!!!!  I wanted to wear the same weight of clothes each time, even if I didn't always have the same exact clothes clean for the meeting.




GSD4ME said:


> I have a question for everyone:  Do you typically eat all your weekly points and your activity points each week?  I rarely use any of them - and I have a hard time some days just eating all my daily points.  I find myself with anywhere from 1 - 5 points left at the end of the day and I don't want to eat something just to use the points - especially if I'm not hungry, you know?  Just wondering what others do about the weekly and activity points.
> 
> Thanks, in advance!



If you aren't hungry and it works for you, you don't have to eat all those extra points.  I ate almost all my weekly points the first full week, then I was changing over to my new weigh-in date and my weekly points got recalculated, but I haven't gone as far into them as I did the first week.  We'll see how that works for me.  

DH, with his tremendous amount of points he has to eat, has used ONE point from his weekly in his 2 weeks of tracking.  

But if you find yourself stalling out, it might just be that you need a bit more good food, so you might want to experiment with adding a few extra points in.

My meeting leader eats ALL of her weekly points and ALL of her activity points.  If she calculates that x minutes of exercise gives her 6 points, but x+5 gives her 7, she will do that extra 5 minutes to get that extra point, and she WILL eat them all.  It works for her!  

So it's very specific to each person.

I think you should try to eat your daily points, though, or at least know to add them in if your weight loss slows too much or stops.


----------



## bumbershoot

Oh, and I just LOVE that 0% Fage yogurt!  It's so fluffy, like eating a cloud.

Now, i do mix it with some Trader Joes Organic raspberry yogurt.  I do either a 3 or 5 point(plus) mix; half a serving of the sweet yogurt with one or two servings of the Greek yogurt.  Mix *gently* and eat.  mmmmm.  One serving of the Fage has something like 23 grams of protein, which I think is pretty great!



Has anyone compared the Costco/Kirkland 0% Greek yogurt with the Fage?  It's cheaper, but if it's not as good I don't want to waste my time with it.


I want to mention that it's really challenging to start WW right at GS cookie time!  We did buy two boxes, but before anyone opened them I wrote the points for 1, 1.5, and 2 servings of each kind right there on the box in Sharpie.  

Last night while waiting for DH as he had a followup MRI (that pituitary tumor I mentioned above) another person waiting for his wife opened up some thin mints and insisted we have some.  I took one, and as I ate it DS gasped and worriedly said "but you don't know the points plus of the cookie!"  (yes he says "points plus"...he's already been indoctrinated by them, LOL)  Thankfully I did, and I had plenty of points (plus) to go for the day.  (one thin mint seems to equal 1 point)


----------



## KAA1972

Pad Thai tonight so major dip into WP.  I have exercised every day this week so we will see how my weigh- in goes on Monday.  It was my first date night with DH in a very long time so I felt like a splurge.  Just hope I have a loss this week!


----------



## Friend of a Mouse

I would like to join! I just rejoined WW last week. I lost 15 lbs in 2006, then put it back on and then some when I left disney and went back to college. I have been on it off and on since then. I tried a local one called Slim4Life (impossible to follow and expensive) and Jenny Craig. I wasn't the most OP with Jenny Craig and now that I'm vegan it's impossible. So it's back to WW I go! It's where I've been the most successful. I am so determned to make this work, I don't want to fall off the wagon ths time. Sometimes I almost feel like I'm never gogn to lost the weight and ten t becomes a self fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## averill94

What a great busy couple of days here!!  It is so gerat to see new people join in!  Welcome

Jessie-- that pic you posted looks like a dream....tell us more about it.  Do you season or marinate the chicken and what is it on? It doesnt look like a regular pita.  It looks so yummy!!!! Never would've thought of that.
Spaghetti pie sounds great too!

For lunch I was making soups quite a bit, getting the recipes from skinnytaste.com.  Love the baked potato, broccoli cheddar and straciatella.
I have been eating cottage cheese alot.  Doesnt sound fun but it is good.  I get the 1% whipped and add 1 tbs low fat sourcream add s&p  and then add some diced up tomato.  I eat it with those flat little everything pretzels. 5 or 6 pts depending on the little pretzels things.

I also LOVE the veggie masala burgers from Trader Joes!!! Two of those over lettuce is delish.  They are 3 pp each ( technically they might calculate to 7 for 2).

Last go to for me are salads.  I take boars head oven gold turkey and roll it with a light jarlsberg cheese put over lettuce with light dressing.  Depending on the weight of the meat and cheese I might add a "few" craisins.


----------



## averill94

Anybody do Leslie Sansone?  I just started this week and LOVE it but wasnt sure about the tracking.  Earlier in the week I tracked it under walking/15 min/mile which was 1 ap per 10 mins.  I believe it is actually a 12 min/mile walk which really increases the ap!

Anybody else do it? Track it?

Enjoying my strawberry/greek/yogurt bran combo right now!  Thanks for the tips!


----------



## NC State

averill94 said:


> Anybody do Leslie Sansone?  I just started this week and LOVE it but wasnt sure about the tracking.  Earlier in the week I tracked it under walking/15 min/mile which was 1 ap per 10 mins.  I believe it is actually a 12 min/mile walk which really increases the ap!
> 
> Anybody else do it? Track it?
> 
> Enjoying my strawberry/greek/yogurt bran combo right now!  Thanks for the tips!



I do a "power mile" everyday during lunch (Mon-Fri) it's about 20 miles.  It's better than just eating at my desk.  I also run three miles about 4 to 5 days a week.


----------



## Tracyvp

Hey everyone, just checking in. I've been MIA for this past week due  first to the distraction of taking D to her last college audition of the  year, then the roller coaster of emotions as the results came very  quickly (bottom line:  she's wait listed at that particular school, which naturally is now a favorite).

Anyway, with all of that I've had a bit of a tough time managing my  eating and one day I gave up completely and didn't even bother to track.   (I went back the next day and tried to re-create it as best I could  but it's hard with a lot of restaurant food and I got lazy).  I even had pizza one day and spaghetti another, with lots of garlic bread!  I was BAD!

The one good thing I did was last Friday after WI, I made up my mind that I'm  going to start the C25k program. (Couch to 5K) I've been walking almost  every day since December 31 so I figured it was time to start moving a  bit more.  I did the first day last Friday and planned to try to do the  2nd day on our trip but it didn't happen. In fact I was SO SORE from the  first day I could barely get out of bed every morning!  It was Monday  before I felt halfway normal again!. So I did day 2 on Tuesday and found  it went a LOT easier.  I wasn't sore the next day, either.

Yesterday was my weigh-in day and I was absolutely SHOCKED that I was DOWN  2.6 pounds for a total of 17.8 since December 9!!!  I still can't  believe it!  That's only .2 away from my 10% goal!!  I'm so excited!

So I did day 3 yesterday and I found that the running sections were WAY  easier than they had been before and although I was tired afterward, I  wasn't completely drained.  I feel really good and can't wait to move to  week 2 on Monday. Now that most of the crazy college visits are done  until April I'm hoping to settle into a MWF routine.

I have to admit I'm a little nervous with such a big loss this week that  my body will self-correct and I'll have a gain next week.  But I'm  still down almost 18 pounds from where I was and I'm down from a size 16  to a size 12 (fortunately I never got rid of those 12's so I don't have  to buy anything new!) that's all that matters!


----------



## book_junkie

Good news- holding steady.  Bad news- holding steady.    Started actively walking on our treadmill 5 days a week for the past two weeks, and had two celebrations with temptations everywhere and food I had no clue how to count, so that may be part of the holding steady part.  Still about 2 lbs. away from my 10% so I'm not gaining- which is the good thing.  But still frustrating that I'm not loosing anything even with the increased exercise.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

WW can be an emotional roller coaster for me at times. I had Wendy's for dinner and used 16 WP's (still have 24 left until Tuesday, plenty leftover) but I still feel bad for eating "unhealthy" stuff. I know, I know, totally ridiculous, that is the beauty of WW, yada yada yada. To offset that I just ordered Jillian Michael's Body Revolution. I need an exercise program with enough variety but that is still on 30 minutes. Hopefully this is it. So I was bummed for a while, but  now I am excited!


----------



## Twingle

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> WW can be an emotional roller coaster for me at times. I had Wendy's for dinner and used 16 WP's (still have 24 left until Tuesday, plenty leftover) but I still feel bad for eating "unhealthy" stuff. I know, I know, totally ridiculous, that is the beauty of WW, yada yada yada. To offset that I just ordered Jillian Michael's Body Revolution. I need an exercise program with enough variety but that is still on 30 minutes. Hopefully this is it. So I was bummed for a while, but  now I am excited!



I started Body Revolution last Monday!  I did the 30 day Shred in January, a bit of this and that in February.  I've found that the workouts aren't too tough, she really wants you to get the form right, but the cardio is KILLING me.  She's got three that are so hard for me:  hot feet, running men, and kick outs, that are insane tough for me to get through - looking forward to the day I don't want to curse at her or give her the finger 

And, the workouts are right around 30 minutes - I think Workout 1 is 31, Workout 2 is 33, and the Cardio is 29?  They all go by fast.  Looking forward to what you think of it!


----------



## GSD4ME

So, I'm down another 1.7 pounds this week for a total of 23.5 lost - only 1.5 more to go until I get another star!  LOL!  

I'm really thinking - thanks to everyone's advice here and as strange as it still sounds to me - that I actually need to eat MORE to help keep up the weight loss.  It just sounds so counterintuitive!!!!  But, I guess if I'm going to be exercising more, my body will need more fuel, right?  Plus, if you're eating the same number of points each day, I think your body gets used to it, so mixing it up will probably be good . . . (sorry, just typing out loud - HA!)

People have covered breakfast and lunch ideas, but what about some dinner ideas, since that is typically the meal my husband and I eat together most days?  He doesn't need to lose weight, but he's very supportive of me and my efforts and I want us to both enjoy what we're eating for dinner.  Thanks!


----------



## wvjules

How was everyone's weekend?  Mine was great.  On Friday after work I went to Target and bought weights and JM 30 day Shred.  Then I spent probably an hour in the food aisles buying low and no point items.  (I LOVE the WW Scanner app!!!!)  Then on Saturday I did my regular grocery shopping and loaded up on fruits, veggies, more healthy snacks, pantry staples, etc.  I spent a boatload of money but I have the essentials now.   From now on I will just need to restock pantry items and buy fresh fruits and veggies this weekend.

Oh, Friday night after Target we went to Applebee's for dinner.  I had 19 points left for the day.  They have WW approved meals with their points listed.  Awesome!  I got some steak thing for 12 points then we went to YogiCastle for some dessert.  

Yesterday was a birthday party for DBF's niece and nephew.  I had 2 pieces of pizza and cake.  I had to estimate all of it but I think I stayed within my points or pretty close to it.  

When I got home from the party I cut up all my fruit and vegetables.  Then I made the zero point soup to have for the week.

I'm really excited about this journey apparently. lol  There is no room in the refirgerator because of all of the fresh foods in there. 

Oh, to those that do the 30 Day Shred, what do you put in as the AP?


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

I just discovered Pop Chips. 3 pts for 1 oz and you get a ton of chips. An entire snack size ziplock bag full and I could hardly get it shut!


----------



## wvjules

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> I just discovered Pop Chips. 3 pts for 1 oz and you get a ton of chips. An entire snack size ziplock bag full and I could hardly get it shut!



I just got some of those too.  How do you like them?  I haven't opened the bag yet.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

wvjules said:


> I just got some of those too.  How do you like them?  I haven't opened the bag yet.


The sour cream and onion ones are very flavorful. I loved them!


----------



## lisajl

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> I just discovered Pop Chips. 3 pts for 1 oz and you get a ton of chips. An entire snack size ziplock bag full and I could hardly get it shut!



Love those!


Hey, well checking in for this week!  Well,  I FINALLY broke through the wall and lost my 10% plus a pound!  So, 19 pounds gone for me!
Thankfully I made it because I was getting so discouraged.
Now, my next goal is to lose 11 lbs. one pound or two pounds a week, hopefully.  I am trying to lose that 30 lbs, I promised my son I would.
We are going to Quebec in June and I want to be comfortable and look good.
Then another 10 past that for my goal. Here we go!

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## KAA1972

Love bbqb pop chips!  

I am so frustrated with WW!  I am 4 weeks in and I have lost 2 lbs- total.   I have been doing 30 day shred and tracking like crazy.  I stayed within points last week and still only loss 1 lb.  seriously? 

This week, I am increasing water intake and upping cardio.  I can't think of anything else to do. Uggh!


----------



## Heather.Mohler

KAA1972 said:


> Love bbqb pop chips!
> 
> I am so frustrated with WW!  I am 4 weeks in and I have lost 2 lbs- total.   I have been doing 30 day shred and tracking like crazy.  I stayed within points last week and still only loss 1 lb.  seriously?
> 
> This week, I am increasing water intake and upping cardio.  I can't think of anything else to do. Uggh!





I feel your pain - there are few things more frustrating.  Have you talked to you meeting leader?


----------



## Friend of a Mouse

KAA1972 said:


> Love bbqb pop chips!
> 
> I am so frustrated with WW!  I am 4 weeks in and I have lost 2 lbs- total.   I have been doing 30 day shred and tracking like crazy.  I stayed within points last week and still only loss 1 lb.  seriously?
> 
> This week, I am increasing water intake and upping cardio.  I can't think of anything else to do. Uggh!



Unfortunately, that is the way it is designed to work. I wish we never had shows like biggest loser where you see people consistently losing 5 lbs or more a week. WW is designed to make you lose .5-2.0 lbs per week. I would kill to be able to drop a pound a week! Normaly for me it is more in the .5 range. 

Are you eating all of your flex points? The one thing that I have seen from their message boards is that the people who use at least some FPs and APs tend to lose more.


----------



## ladytorch101

Hi all!  Can I come aboard? 

I just joined WW last week, and I was hoping that being part of a friendly discussion board will help motivate me to stay on track!  So far I'm having a bit of a hard time...I never realized how much food I actually ate until I started tracking my food!

I usually do pretty well for breakfast and lunch.  Usually a bowl of Total with Almond Milk for breakfast and a Chobani + some granola for lunch.  But then I get home and start snacking like crazy!!  Plus, my addiction to McDonalds doesn't help much...

Anyways, I just wanted to say hello!  Hoping I can make some new friends on this board!


----------



## averill94

lisajl said:


> Love those!
> 
> 
> Hey, well checking in for this week!  Well,  I FINALLY broke through the wall and lost my 10% plus a pound!  So, 19 pounds gone for me!
> Thankfully I made it because I was getting so discouraged.
> Now, my next goal is to lose 11 lbs. one pound or two pounds a week, hopefully.  I am trying to lose that 30 lbs, I promised my son I would.
> We are going to Quebec in June and I want to be comfortable and look good.
> Then another 10 past that for my goal. Here we go!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!





CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

You can shred those 11 lbs before you know it.  This week the leader was nice enough to mention that "we have 15 weeks until the end of June...1 lb a week. How would you feel if you lost 15lbs?"   It made so much sense and sounded so easy when she said it!


----------



## BabyTigger99

I have realized over the last two weeks how much I NEED meetings!!!  I know now that I am not someone that could ever do WW online.  I have weighed in, but haven't been able to attend my meeting the last two weeks, because I go to my at work meeting during my lunch hour, but didn't take a lunch the past two Tuesdays because of dance rehearsal and dance recital.  Oh man, these past two weeks have been TOUGH!!  I have gone a little wild and crazy, unfortunately, and it didn't help that over the weekend, DH brought home cheesecake for me "because I know you love it", AND taco flavored Doritos.  Thankfully, I am back on track, and I should be able to get rid of the damage by next week!!

Oh, and I got a call about being a WW leader!!  I have to call back and set up a phone interview!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Thanks Jessie.  I'm interested in the quinoa burger and the turkey burger.  I think I can figure out the turkey one, but if you add spices or something, I'm very interested.  You're a much more creative chef than am I.  The quinoa burger is intriguing.  Do you make them up or are they pre-packaged?



Here's my turkey burger recipe, Sandi.  It's from my Looneyspoons cookbook with a couple of small changes that I've made.
1lb ground turkey
1 grated carrot
1 small minced onion
2 gloves minced garlic
1 egg white
1T ketchup
1t Worcestershire sauce
1/2 t chili powder
1/4 t each ground cumin, salt & pepper

Mix everything together in a bowl with your hands.  Shape into 4 patties.  Fry in skillet with non stick spray until done.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Thanks Jessie.  I'm interested in the quinoa burger and the turkey burger.  I think I can figure out the turkey one, but if you add spices or something, I'm very interested.  You're a much more creative chef than am I.  The quinoa burger is intriguing.  Do you make them up or are they pre-packaged?



I'm doing a separate post for this because the board is giving me grief this morning.  I do make the quinoa burgers myself.  I buy the quinoa at the Bulk Barn and a 1/2  cup according to their directions.  I make them using a recipe similar to my turkey burger recipe.

1/2C uncooked quinoa
1/2C shredded carrot
1/2C whole grain bread crumbs
1/2C corn kernels (I used mixed veggies)
1/4t pepper
1 egg lightly beaten
1T ketchup
1t worcestershire sauce
1/2 t chili powder
1/4 t _each_ ground cumin, salt 

Rinse and cook quinoa as directed.  Place cooked quinoa and remaining ingredients in food processor and process until combined but still chunky.  Form into 4 1-inch thick patties.  Place on a plate and refrigerate to cool for 20 minutes.  Spray skillet and cook for 10 minutes per side.


----------



## nikkistevej

Hi all- I am planning on joining WW this week. Got on the scale and the number scared the crap out of me.  I was on WW before-lost about 15 lbs., then stopped. So now I need to loose probably abot 75 lbs. I also plan on going to Planet Fitness(right around the corner) about 3-4 times weekly. DH got diagnosed with Diabetes 2 years ago and he lost 60 lbs, I know I can do it also.


----------



## amez

Can I join the discussion?

I need all the support I can get 

I started WW last May and have lost over 50 lbs--it was closer to 60 but vacation happened and then I've struggled getting back OP.  I would like to lose 25-30 more.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm doing a separate post for this because the board is giving me grief this morning.



Thank you Jessie.  I've printed off your recipes and am going to give them a try.  The turkey looks easier, so I'll do that one first.  It will be nice to try something different.  I love cumin, so I can't wait to give it a whirl!


----------



## Sandi

ladytorch101 said:


> Hi all!  Can I come aboard?
> 
> I just joined WW last week, and I was hoping that being part of a friendly discussion board will help motivate me to stay on track!  So far I'm having a bit of a hard time...I never realized how much food I actually ate until I started tracking my food!
> 
> I usually do pretty well for breakfast and lunch.  Usually a bowl of Total with Almond Milk for breakfast and a Chobani + some granola for lunch.  But then I get home and start snacking like crazy!!  Plus, my addiction to McDonalds doesn't help much...
> 
> Anyways, I just wanted to say hello!  Hoping I can make some new friends on this board!





amez said:


> Can I join the discussion?
> 
> I need all the support I can get
> 
> I started WW last May and have lost over 50 lbs--it was closer to 60 but vacation happened and then I've struggled getting back OP.  I would like to lose 25-30 more.




New riders are always welcome here!

I just avoid McDonald's -- though the commercials for the Shamrock Shakes are calling to me!


----------



## slp1650

I struggled last week, but was able to stay neutral so I guess that's ok.  This week I'm already on the down trend so I'm hoping to keep that going.  One of my biggest issues is that I've just been so tired from my new job I haven't had the energy to workout.  Plus, I've been looking for fast food for dinner because I just want to crash.

This week, I have some dinners and lunches already made so that will hopefully help me. The only thing is that my mom is coming out and we have some dinners planned at Disney World.  One of those isn't a dinner even, it's a dessert party.

Crossing my fingers for another drop this week... I really need it!


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Good morning fellow WW. Had a good WI yesterday down .8! Total down 5.1 lbs. Jillian Michaels Body Revolution should be delivered soon so I'm excited! And my BMI is back in the normal range, not overweight anymore!


----------



## averill94

Tonights dinner is chicken with rice.  I have made it before and it is delicious...
http://www.skinnytaste.com/2011/01/arroz-con-pollo-lightened-up.html

I have never made dishes like this until I found them on skinnytaste.  This one is a taste sensation!

Hope everyone has a good day!


babytigger99 best of luck with the phone interview!


----------



## Sandi

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> Good morning fellow WW. Had a good WI yesterday down .8! Total down 5.1 lbs. Jillian Michaels Body Revolution should be delivered soon so I'm excited! And my BMI is back in the normal range, not overweight anymore!



Congratulations on your loss.  You're on a roll.


----------



## Sandi

Just back from my WW meeting and was down 1.4 pounds.  The SFT is really working for me.  Plus, with the great weather we've been having, I was able to get 45 APs in the last week.  I don't normally run on Tuesday nights, but it was warm and not dark last night, so I put in 4 miles.  Felt great and getting closer to goal!  Hope the other Wednesday WI folks do well.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Wow, congrats Sandi! Do you find that you have enough food options with SFT?


----------



## Sandi

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> Wow, congrats Sandi! Do you find that you have enough food options with SFT?



Absolutely.  Now that they've included reduced calorie bread to the list of "power foods," it's pretty easy to do a sandwich for lunch.  Also, brown rice, whole wheat pasta, and wheat berries are on the list, so that makes most dinners pretty easy.  Then, with 49 weekly points to use, I can choose foods that aren't power foods and incorporate them into my day quite easily. 

Today's meals are going like this:

Breakfast (all power foods):6 oz light yogurt
1 cup frozen mixed berries
1/2 cup Fiber One

Lunch (all power foods):2 slices reduced calorie bread
3 thin slices of Jennie O turkey
1 slice Borden FF American Cheese
dijon mustard  (If I wanted low fat mayo, I'd have that and counted it)
baby carrots
grapes
banana

Snack (power food):
Pear

Dinner:
Whole grain pasta
Fresh tomato
Olive Oil (I count it, but you get 2 servings per day on SFT)
Chicken (we got a rotisserie chicken this week and I'll eat about 3 ounces)
Green beans

Snack:
Fruit, 94% FF microwave popcorn (both of which are power foods) *OR* nuts (haven't decided yet)

My dinner will be late because I have a Zumba class from 7:00 until 8:00 and I can't eat before that.  So, DH and DD17 will have already eaten.  They pretty much take care of themselves and we're all on different schedules with school and work.

Where I find SFT challenging is when I'm traveling on business and have dinners with clients or colleagues.  I have to go to Dallas for meetings and a reception on Monday and that will be a challenge.  Airports don't have the best options and lord knows what will be served at dinner and the reception.  I'll just do my best.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Thanks for posting this. I have been toying with the idea of WW for a while but I'm not sure how I would feel about the in store meetings but wasn't sure how to compare in person to online. We have one big center a few towns over that has meetings every day which would be good for me but I don't know, they seem intimidating.



So have you made your decision to join yet?  I hope you have but you should never be intimidated by the meetings.  If a smaller group would work better for you, you could probably drop by the center and ask for a meeting schedule and they could likely tell you which meetings have a smaller attendance.  The staff are all trained to help you and the members are usually willing to give your their advice and tips and have likely been where you are right now.  Check out a meeting and let us know what you thought.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

averill94 said:


> What a great busy couple of days here!!  It is so gerat to see new people join in!  Welcome
> 
> Jessie-- that pic you posted looks like a dream....tell us more about it.  Do you season or marinate the chicken and what is it on? It doesnt look like a regular pita.  It looks so yummy!!!! Never would've thought of that.
> Spaghetti pie sounds great too!



It's just a white 7-inch greek-style pita -- meaning it doesn't have a pocket.  The tzatziki sauce is made from plain yogurt, dill and minced garlic and salt to taste.  The chicken is marinated in lemon juice, oregano and gralic.  The bread is warmed, the sauce gets spread on, then the chicken and then it's topped with diced tomato and red onions.  It has to be wrapped in the tin foil otherwise it's too hard to eat.  It's very good.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> I just discovered Pop Chips. 3 pts for 1 oz and you get a ton of chips. An entire snack size ziplock bag full and I could hardly get it shut!



I like the BBQ popped chips that WW has but I haven't tried anyone elses.





lisajl said:


> Love those!
> 
> 
> Hey, well checking in for this week!  Well,  I FINALLY broke through the wall and lost my 10% plus a pound!  So, 19 pounds gone for me!
> Thankfully I made it because I was getting so discouraged.
> Now, my next goal is to lose 11 lbs. one pound or two pounds a week, hopefully.  I am trying to lose that 30 lbs, I promised my son I would.
> We are going to Quebec in June and I want to be comfortable and look good.
> Then another 10 past that for my goal. Here we go!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!



Congratulations!  Good luck with your goal.





ladytorch101 said:


> Hi all!  Can I come aboard?
> 
> I just joined WW last week, and I was hoping that being part of a friendly discussion board will help motivate me to stay on track!  So far I'm having a bit of a hard time...I never realized how much food I actually ate until I started tracking my food!
> 
> I usually do pretty well for breakfast and lunch.  Usually a bowl of Total with Almond Milk for breakfast and a Chobani + some granola for lunch.  But then I get home and start snacking like crazy!!  *Plus, my addiction to McDonalds doesn't help much...*
> 
> Anyways, I just wanted to say hello!  Hoping I can make some new friends on this board!



Have you seen the movie Super Size Me?  That may help you with your McDonalds addiction.  





Sandi said:


> Thank you Jessie.  I've printed off your recipes and am going to give them a try.  The turkey looks easier, so I'll do that one first.  It will be nice to try something different.  I love cumin, so I can't wait to give it a whirl!



I'd love to know what you think Sandi!  The turkey burger is much better then the quinoa burger.  That one still needs work.


----------



## KDilly

Sandi said:


> Just back from my WW meeting and was down 1.4 pounds.  The SFT is really working for me.  Plus, with the great weather we've been having, I was able to get 45 APs in the last week.  I don't normally run on Tuesday nights, but it was warm and not dark last night, so I put in 4 miles.  Felt great and getting closer to goal!  Hope the other Wednesday WI folks do well.



Congrats!!! Keep it up!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Just back from my WW meeting and was down 1.4 pounds.  The SFT is really working for me.  Plus, with the great weather we've been having, I was able to get 45 APs in the last week.  I don't normally run on Tuesday nights, but it was warm and not dark last night, so I put in 4 miles.  Felt great and getting closer to goal!  Hope the other Wednesday WI folks do well.



 ...for the loss and all those AP's!

I was up .9


----------



## NC State

I didn't lose, I gained .2 this week.  Since it's "that time" I'm going to call this gain a "maintain".  This week I was able to run 3 miles in 38.54 mins.  Monday I was able to run 9 mins without slowing down, so I know I'm getting stronger.  (I start off with 3 min walk then 4 min run and continue until I reach 3 miles.) Today's meeting was about positive thinking...that's something I strongly believe....just stay positive and don't stop!

Have a great week!

-Stephanie


----------



## averill94

CdnBuzzFan said:


> It's just a white 7-inch greek-style pita -- meaning it doesn't have a pocket.  The tzatziki sauce is made from plain yogurt, dill and minced garlic and salt to taste.  The chicken is marinated in lemon juice, oregano and gralic.  The bread is warmed, the sauce gets spread on, then the chicken and then it's topped with diced tomato and red onions.  It has to be wrapped in the tin foil otherwise it's too hard to eat.  It's very good.



THANK YOU!  I love souvlaki and never would've thought to make it myself


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> I didn't lose, I gained .2 this week.  Since it's "that time" I'm going to call this gain a "maintain".  This week I was able to run 3 miles in 38.54 mins.  Monday I was able to run 9 mins without slowing down, so I know I'm getting stronger.  (I start off with 3 min walk then 4 min run and continue until I reach 3 miles.) Today's meeting was about positive thinking...that's something I strongly believe....just stay positive and don't stop!
> 
> Have a great week!
> 
> -Stephanie



That's what happened to me last week (0.2 gain and same reason).  I made up for it this week and I bet you will see a great result next week.  

I liked the theme of this week's meeting, too.  There are a few negative Nellies in my group though!  They need a major attitude adjustment and my leader was giving it to them.  Sometimes it's hard to stay positive, but it sure makes life better.


----------



## nikkistevej

I am joining tonight- can't wait!!!!


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Does anyone know if you can get a skinny iced caramel macchiato at Starbucks, and where I could find the nutrition? I'm going on Saturday and trying to go in with a low-points plan of attack.


----------



## Sandi

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> Does anyone know if you can get a skinny iced caramel macchiato at Starbucks, and where I could find the nutrition? I'm going on Saturday and trying to go in with a low-points plan of attack.



Go to the Starbuck's website for nutrition information.  Here is a link:  http://www.starbucks.com/menu/catalog/nutrition?drink=all#view_control=nutrition

If you have it made with nonfat milk and no whip, it's not a horrible drink.  I calculated it to be 6 points plus.


----------



## NC State

Sandi said:


> I liked the theme of this week's meeting, too.  There are a few negative Nellies in my group though!  They need a major attitude adjustment and my leader was giving it to them.  Sometimes it's hard to stay positive, but it sure makes life better.



You are so right. Positive feels so much better. We have a short life, live it feeling good!


----------



## Twingle

The lady of the cover of the weekly is Sheryl - she has a great blog, I think it's www.sherylyvette.com - she talks a lot about the plan, running, and being a vegan.


----------



## pwdebbie

Guess it is time for me to join in here.  I signed up for WW today and went to my first meeting tonight (I'm in my 50s).  My head is telling me to do this but my heart hasn't gotten on board yet.  This week my doc threatened to change my mild bp med to something stronger if I don't get the bp down plus my weight went up a few more pounds this visit and she of course had something to say about that.  So, here I am.  I figure if I have to do this, then I might as well add some Disney pals to inspire and encourage me along the way!


----------



## robinb

Twingle said:


> The lady of the cover of the weekly is Sheryl - she has a great blog, I think it's www.sherylyvette.com - she talks a lot about the plan, running, and being a vegan.


Very cool!  I thought she looked interesting on the cover and then I saw all those tats on the inside picture .   I just read a few of her posts and she seems like a really nice woman.  My DD is a vegetarian and I find it fascinating that she could lose that much weight on a vegan diet.


----------



## averill94

pwdebbie said:


> Guess it is time for me to join in here.  I signed up for WW today and went to my first meeting tonight (I'm in my 50s).  My head is telling me to do this but my heart hasn't gotten on board yet.  This week my doc threatened to change my mild bp med to something stronger if I don't get the bp down plus my weight went up a few more pounds this visit and she of course had something to say about that.  So, here I am.  I figure if I have to do this, then I might as well add some Disney pals to inspire and encourage me along the way!



Congratulations PWdebbie!  So great that you have joined and joined us here as well  The fear of the doctor putting me on meds was one of the reasons I joined!


----------



## wvjules

This morning's weigh-in: -2.7.    That's 6.6 in 2 weeks!  I'm excited about my numbers the past 2 weeks but I'm afraid when they decrease to normal numbers I'm going to be really disappointed and get discouraged even though I'm expecting it.


----------



## jadeblue13

Hi everyone  Welcome new people!

No I didn't fall off the planet-we have been busy-and with the awesome weather we had this week-OUTSIDE playing-yes!

Had gains 1 lb and .6 followed by a 2lb loss this week for a total of 16 even.

Seeing a counselor with my daughter for anxiety issues-I feel a lot better even though DD is not fully on board yet.  She pulled her eyebrows and lashes out after her pd. started in Dec.  Seems like this is more common than I thought after some research on the web.

Anyway-we're trying to get back on a more even keel here-which should help with my tracking and weight loss.

Good luck this week and have a great weekend!


----------



## Sandi

wvjules said:


> This morning's weigh-in: -2.7.    That's 6.6 in 2 weeks!  I'm excited about my numbers the past 2 weeks but I'm afraid when they decrease to normal numbers I'm going to be really disappointed and get discouraged even though I'm expecting it.



Congratulations on your loss.  The beginning of the journey is definitely different than the ride  -- oh, and there is no end.  But, at this point, I sure wouldn't go borrowing any trouble for what you think might happen in the future.  The important things are to be making changes in how you approach food and exercise so that they become second nature.  You'll also have to figure out how to measure success when it doesn't show up on the scales.  We've all struggled with that, but those are our NSVs -- Non Scale Victories.  And there are plenty.  Heck, just remembering to take my vitamin every day is a victory for me!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I'm home with a cold today.  I sent DH and DS to church this morning without me.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm home with a cold today.  I sent DH and DS to church this morning without me.



I'm sorry you're not feeling well *Jessie.*  Hope you recover quickly.  I'm sure the other folks at your church appreciate your not going and spreading your germs!


----------



## Lindamary123

Well I just joined WW online today and I am determined to suceed this time!  I have joined before a few times years ago; lost a few then quit.  I need to lose 53 lb. to reach my goal.  I also would like to get DH onboard but I'm not sure how many points he would get per day.  He also needs to lose about 50 lb.

Thanks for this thread!  I know I can find support here. 

Linda


----------



## sjms71

WOW....WOW....WOW, I can't believe all our new members! welcome 


CONGRATS to everyone, you all are just losing tons of weight 

Jessie  hope you're feeling better.  

I am FINALLY home.   We had a great two weeks.  Vero Beach was great.   Then it was off to Orlando/Tampa area.   The kids loved Busch Gardens and we squeezed in Magic Kingdom for Sarah's 14th birthday.  It was soooooo busy.  Also, I can't believe how many changes since our trip in September.  Anyway, final stop was in Atlanta on the way home to surprise our kids by taking them to a Anime convention.  A good time was had by all till last night when I was walking around Atlanta looking for a dunkin donuts , and as I was walking down some marble stairs I miss stepped and down I went.  Back went out and my ankle is completely swollen .  Back feels better today but ankle not so much, so I guess it will be off to Dr's tomorrow.  I know I didn't break it, it just seems like a bad sprain. We will see how long I will be out of commission .   Anyway, I'm glad to be back.  



bumbershoot said:


> Last night while waiting for DH as he had a followup MRI (that pituitary tumor I mentioned above)


 I guess I should have quoted your other post but wanted to say I also have a pituitary tumor.  I was diagnosed finally at age 23 and will be 41 in a few weeks.  I have been on medicine since 23.   Although as a female it make effect me differently it certainly DOES play a part in weight gain and the ability to lose it.   Maybe not a 100% cause for me I also like to eat  but, just wanted to let you know I truly believe the tumor plays a part in my weight struggle.   Hang in there to your husband and good luck to you both. ...


----------



## bumbershoot

sjms71 said:


> I guess I should have quoted your other post but wanted to say I also have a pituitary tumor.  I was diagnosed finally at age 23 and will be 41 in a few weeks.  I have been on medicine since 23.   Although as a female it make effect me differently it certainly DOES play a part in weight gain and the ability to lose it.   Maybe not a 100% cause for me I also like to eat  but, just wanted to let you know I truly believe the tumor plays a part in my weight struggle.   Hang in there to your husband and good luck to you both. ...



Thanks!

His actually creates prolactin, which of course a man isn't supposed to have.  He was on WW for the year or two before it was diagnosed, driving himself insane with losses of .2 for weeks and months on end.  (the staff there wasn't so great with that, either, which was SAD, but they weren't used to a man losing that slowly)  However, since people with a prolactinoma generally gain 60+ pounds pretty quickly, it actually kept him from doing that.  However, he went undiagnosed longer because of it; he knew he was losing, but his chest was getting bigger (and he's always been a bigger guy; if he were Japanese instead of Korean, he could be a sumo, he's just got that big muscular type of body) and all the doctors he asked to test his hormone levels REFUSED.  Said he was fat and that's why these things were happening, and WW scales were wrong and not to be trusted because they don't deal with seriously overweight people....

Anyway, it's almost gone, but of course he might have to keep taking the cabergoline for quite a bit longer...  (I can't believe how expensive that drug is)


He's finally able to lose more than .2 at a time though, so his hormones have definitely changed!  


I hit my 5% on Saturday's weigh-in.  I never expected it that quick!  I'm sure it'll slow down soon, though.  Started on the 21st with 31 points plus per day and now I'm at 29...this is getting painful!    (beautifully painful, but still, painful)

Oh, and I LOVE that they celebrate 5%.


----------



## sjms71

bumbershoot said:


> Thanks!
> 
> His actually creates prolactin, which of course a man isn't supposed to have.  He was on WW for the year or two before it was diagnosed, driving himself insane with losses of .2 for weeks and months on end.  (the staff there wasn't so great with that, either, which was SAD, but they weren't used to a man losing that slowly)  However, since people with a prolactinoma generally gain 60+ pounds pretty quickly, it actually kept him from doing that.  However, he went undiagnosed longer because of it; he knew he was losing, but his chest was getting bigger (and he's always been a bigger guy; if he were Japanese instead of Korean, he could be a sumo, he's just got that big muscular type of body) and all the doctors he asked to test his hormone levels REFUSED.  Said he was fat and that's why these things were happening, and WW scales were wrong and not to be trusted because they don't deal with seriously overweight people....
> 
> Anyway, it's almost gone, but of course he might have to keep taking the cabergoline for quite a bit longer...  (I can't believe how expensive that drug is)
> 
> 
> He's finally able to lose more than .2 at a time though, so his hormones have definitely changed!
> 
> 
> I hit my 5% on Saturday's weigh-in.  I never expected it that quick!  I'm sure it'll slow down soon, though.  Started on the 21st with 31 points plus per day and now I'm at 29...this is getting painful!    (beautifully painful, but still, painful)
> 
> Oh, and I LOVE that they celebrate 5%.



That's horrible to have to go through for him.   It took me from age 18 to 23 to get diagnosed.  Every dr told me I was young and there was nothing wrong with me.  I would not get my cycle for months and knew I wasn't pregnant.  Anyway, That is the same as me I have prolactinoma, although I am suppose to produce prolactin  But not high levels at age 23 and at that time never been pregnant.   I never had a weight problem until my 20's when I was diagnosed and over the years gained 70 + pounds.   Yes, cabergoline is VERY expensive and that's the generic which hasn't been out that long.   Thank goodness I only pay a $10 copay for 3 months.   My husbands insurance premium is worth what we pay just for that medicine.  Mine unfortunately is still there, just had MRI, but again have had for nearly 20 years.   

CONGRATS ON 5%


----------



## wvjules

All I have to say is Thank Goodness for the WPA and AP!  Oh, and the fact that my WI is on Fridays. lol

I got up bright and early this morning and did 30DS.  I am doing C25K after I go to the store tonight followed up by Yoga Meltown.  I dipped into my AP for the day so I have to do them. 

I'm planning on doing 30DS every morning before work.  Running M-W-F followed by Yoga Meltdown.  On Saturdays I'm only doing Extreme Shed and Shred and Kickboxing.  Sundays are a day off from Jillian.  I take riding lessons and help out at the barn all day so that's my exercise for Sunday.


----------



## slp1650

So I'm stuck with one weight right now and it's starting to get frustrating.  Part of it was probably the fact I was eating out last week as my mom was visiting, but I'm going to start refocusing tomorrow.  I'm already looking forward to my run tomorrow morning.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Down .8 this week! I have found that saving 5 WPs every week to give me wiggle room for meals I have to estimate the points values on consistently leads to a loss. And avoiding diet sodas the day before WI, but that might just be a superstition on my part.


----------



## lisajl

Just went to weigh in last night because of my sons Eagle Scout ceremony!

Not only was it a great night for my son, it was pretty good for me on the weight loss end.

I lost 2.8 lbs!!  I am down 21.7 lbs.  I am keeping in mind my goal for 30 lbs by June 11, 2012 and my eventual goal is a total of 40 lbs gone.

Here we go!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sjms71

lisajl said:


> Just went to weigh in last night because of my sons Eagle Scout ceremony!
> 
> Not only was it a great night for my son, it was pretty good for me on the weight loss end.
> 
> I lost 2.8 lbs!!  I am down 21.7 lbs.  I am keeping in mind my goal for 30 lbs by June 11, 2012 and my eventual goal is a total of 40 lbs gone.
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> Good luck everyone!



WOOT WOOT, Congrats to you both .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Today I'm down 1.6!  
I'm 3.3lbs from reaching my goal of 7.lbs by my birthday but with two weeks to go, I dont think I'll make it.  However, I will keep trying!


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

BuzzFan, you can do it! Just have 2 more weeks like this one!


----------



## wvjules

Congrats everyone.  I'm really nervous about my weigh in this Friday and it's only Wednesday!

And, I didn't get up this morning to do 30DS.  I will have to go home to run then do 30DS and if I have it in me, Yoga Meltown.  

Tomorrow morning I'm getting up!  It's too danged hard to fit in 30DS after work, especially with the other workouts I have planned after work.  And not to mention, I am taking 2 classes, and have to make dinner.  I've resigned myself to the fact that I probably cant sit and relax until 9. *sigh*


----------



## NC State

I'm down another .8 lbs for a total lost of 36.6 lb AGAIN!  After all the walking/running I'm doing I was hoping for a bigger lost.  It's a lost and I'll take it.  

I'm still walking one mile during lunch Mon-Fri and running 3 miles 4-5 times a week.  This week I was able to run my 3 miles in 38.09 mins; I'm running 11 mins before I slow to a fast walk.  Plus I can walk 1.5 mile in before just before my WW meeting on Wednesday nights.  I'm getting stronger each week, my 5K is April 14th.

Keep the positive thoughts and keep moving! 

-Stephanie


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Today I'm down 1.6!
> I'm 3.3lbs from reaching my goal of 7.lbs by my birthday but with two weeks to go, I dont think I'll make it.  However, I will keep trying!



Congratulations Jessie!  You did great.  Three cheers for you!


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Got home way let from my hair/makeup trial for my wedding, but I made myself workout when I got home anyway. Thats an accomplishment for me! Now to pass out for the night.zzzzzzzz


----------



## wvjules

I went home yesterday and ran then did 6 week six-pack.  Man that is brutal!  I got up early today and did the 30DS.  Yay me!  I've decided that since I have after work workouts planned for everyday, that a missed morning of 30DS is a missed morning.  I cannot make it up after work.  I will just have to tack it on to the end.  I have almost 2 hours of exercise scheduled every day but Sunday.  I figured barn chores and horsback riding will have to be enough for that day.

Congrats everyone on their losses.  I hope mine is a loss tomorrow morning too.  I'm not feeling good about it even though I'm working out every day.  Had a Reuben and fries on Monday at a restaurant and today we're going out to lunch to a great place with the best HUGE stuffed baked potatoes.  Oh well. I'll find out in the morning.  I've only had to dip into AP and no WP so I'm hoping that I didn't sabatoge myself.


----------



## nikkistevej

Well, had my first weigh in and lost 4.2 lbs, so excited! I am really gonna do this!! My goal is to lose 70 lbs by my 40th birthday- which is next January.


----------



## wvjules

Congrats Nikki!

Well my weigh in this morning:  *-2.4*!  Yay!  

I started WW on March 5 and I've lost 9lbs.  My goal is 30lbs by Memorial Day.  That's approximately 2.3 lbs per week for the next 9 weeks.


----------



## pwdebbie

First week over.  Down 5.6 lbs.  I'm still not feeling all rah rah sis boom bah over this, it is most definitely an act of discipline because I am determined not to have to use blood pressure meds.  But I found that I never used all my points each day, even when I had birthday cake.  I'm not starving either.  So that's a good thing!  

Possible Disney trip 4/15 to 4/28 (actually on property 16-27) so I need to be thinking how I'll stick with this while there.  Any hints?  We've got three buffets scheduled -- Boma, Cape May, and Biergarten -- those are the meals that I see as being the most enticing.


----------



## nikkistevej

pwdebbie said:


> First week over.  Down 5.6 lbs.  I'm still not feeling all rah rah sis boom bah over this, it is most definitely an act of discipline because I am determined not to have to use blood pressure meds.  But I found that I never used all my points each day, even when I had birthday cake.  I'm not starving either.  So that's a good thing!
> 
> Possible Disney trip 4/15 to 4/28 (actually on property 16-27) so I need to be thinking how I'll stick with this while there.  Any hints?  We've got three buffets scheduled -- Boma, Cape May, and Biergarten -- those are the meals that I see as being the most enticing.



Congrats!!! Awesome you are going to Disney too!! I am not one to give advice on eating- but maybe at the buffets fill up on meats and veggies, stick to one dessert. Don't deprive yourself, but don't over do it either. Also you will probably be walking alot and possibly swimming??, so maybe that will give you some activity points.


----------



## Sandi

pwdebbie said:


> First week over.  Down 5.6 lbs.  I'm still not feeling all rah rah sis boom bah over this, it is most definitely an act of discipline because I am determined not to have to use blood pressure meds.  But I found that I never used all my points each day, even when I had birthday cake.  I'm not starving either.  So that's a good thing!
> 
> Possible Disney trip 4/15 to 4/28 (actually on property 16-27) so I need to be thinking how I'll stick with this while there.  Any hints?  We've got three buffets scheduled -- Boma, Cape May, and Biergarten -- those are the meals that I see as being the most enticing.



That's quite a start!

My advice on the buffets is to go into it with the attitude that you aren't there to get your money's worth.  Eat slowly and watch your portion sizes.  Have a little of whatever strikes your fancy, but don't create a huge, ugly pile on your plate.  With WW, you can have treats and this is for real life.


----------



## Sandi

Went to McDonald's this afternoon to get a vanilla cone at the drive thru.  Their machine wasn't working.  I guess that was a sign, so I just came back to my office and am now having a Coke Zero.  I'm over my ice cream craving, so . . . it's all good.


----------



## GSD4ME

So, I'm hoping that when I weigh in this weekend I will be down at least 25 pounds (I was at 24.2 last week) . . . lots of exercising this week and cut back a bit on the points, so we'll see.

Saturday night, however, I'll be using quite a few of my AP's from this week because DH and I are going out to a high-end steakhouse to celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary (which is Sunday)!!!  I plan to enjoy myself, but I have pretty much already decided what I am having and have put in the points for it (as best I can).

Hope everyone has a GREAT weekend!


----------



## averill94

nikkistevej said:


> Well, had my first weigh in and lost 4.2 lbs, so excited! I am really gonna do this!! My goal is to lose 70 lbs by my 40th birthday- which is next January.



Congratulations!!! That is so awesome

I would like to say congrats and welcome to all the new people here!!!! ( I dont know how to post multiple quotes)

Talk about will power ...the vanilla machine was broken and you moved on!   Amazing!

GSD4ME- great loss!  Happy anniversary  Have fun!


----------



## Lindamary123

My first weigh in and I lost 3.0.  I am happy with that!  My dh lost 3.4.


----------



## pwdebbie

Lindamary123 said:


> My first weigh in and I lost 3.0.  I am happy with that!  My dh lost 3.4.



It's nice that you are doing this with your dh.  Mine dropped from 280 to 220 about four years ago by sheer willpower.  What's not fair is that he can eat large cups of soft frozen custard several times a week and not put the weight back on!  (Fortunately for me, I don't like stuff.)  My sister and her dh are doing SB together and the doctor told him that he should lose two pounds for her every one pound because his metabolism as a male is different than hers.  In the two local meetings I've attended so far, there has been one couple there each time.  I think it is great that you can do this as a team.

(I grew up in Baltimore, near the now-long-gone Memorial Stadium.)


----------



## Lindamary123

pwdebbie said:


> It's nice that you are doing this with your dh.  Mine dropped from 280 to 220 about four years ago by sheer willpower.  What's not fair is that he can eat large cups of soft frozen custard several times a week and not put the weight back on!  (Fortunately for me, I don't like stuff.)  My sister and her dh are doing SB together and the doctor told him that he should lose two pounds for her every one pound because his metabolism as a male is different than hers.  In the two local meetings I've attended so far, there has been one couple there each time.  I think it is great that you can do this as a team.
> 
> (I grew up in Baltimore, near the now-long-gone Memorial Stadium.)



Thanks for the nice words! Yes I am glad he's on board with me. It helps to plan meals and pack lunches.  Now that our 3 kids are grown and out of the house it's just the two of us to cook for (which is still hard to get used to after 26 years!)


----------



## nikkistevej

pwdebbie said:


> It's nice that you are doing this with your dh.  Mine dropped from 280 to 220 about four years ago by sheer willpower.  What's not fair is that he can eat large cups of soft frozen custard several times a week and not put the weight back on!  (Fortunately for me, I don't like stuff.)  My sister and her dh are doing SB together and the doctor told him that he should lose two pounds for her every one pound because his metabolism as a male is different than hers.  In the two local meetings I've attended so far, there has been one couple there each time.  I think it is great that you can do this as a team.
> 
> (I grew up in Baltimore, near the now-long-gone Memorial Stadium.)



I went to high school over there, City College(the castle on the hill). I grew up in Southwest Baltimore by Pigtown though- that was a long bus ride....


----------



## slp1650

Down another .5 today!  I'm excited because I didn't think I was going to be able to do it.  Especially since there have been cookies, candy, and more cookies at work and then I went to Magic Kingdom last night and had corn dog bites and a dole whip...  None the less I got somewhat of a drop in and I'm happy!


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

WI tomorrow. Last chance workout tonight!


----------



## slp1650

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> WI tomorrow. Last chance workout tonight!



You'll do great, both in your workout and at your weight in!


----------



## GSD4ME

Thanks for the anniversary wishes, Avrill - we had a GREAT weekend!

So, even after the HUGE meal we had Saturday night, I ended up losing 1.3 pounds this past week for a total weight loss of 25.5 pounds in 12 weeks!  

Here's to another great week for everyone!


----------



## wvjules

GSD4ME said:


> Thanks for the anniversary wishes, Avrill - we had a GREAT weekend!
> 
> So, even after the HUGE meal we had Saturday night, I ended up losing 1.3 pounds this past week for a total weight loss of 25.5 pounds in 12 weeks!
> 
> Here's to another great week for everyone!



Congratulations!


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Need some encouragement. Stayed exactly the same this week. I'm thinking it could be because of starting a new exercise program and female issues?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> Need some encouragement. Stayed exactly the same this week. I'm thinking it could be because of starting a new exercise program and female issues?



That's probably what it was.  Don't let that discourage you because even if the scale doesn't show results, you're still making the right choices with food and exercise.  The scale will produce the results if you keep making the right choices.


----------



## slp1650

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> Need some encouragement. Stayed exactly the same this week. I'm thinking it could be because of starting a new exercise program and female issues?



In a weight loss program, you need some weeks where you stay the same.  This is just your body adjusting to your weight loss. Also, with the different exercise program, if you're building muscle, that's going to weigh more than whatever fat you're losing.

I wouldn't be discouraged at all.  Unless you plateau for a few weeks, I would just stay focused and keep working towards your goal.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Does anyone know how to convert the calories burned on my heart rate monitor to AP's?


----------



## averill94

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> Need some encouragement. Stayed exactly the same this week. I'm thinking it could be because of starting a new exercise program and female issues?



Hang in there!!!!   I was holding steady for quite a while.  I kept going to the meetings and started reading blogs on line (and checked in here too!).  It really helped.  I am finally back in action, tracking, being accountable and exercising.  For me these were all areas I could do more in...

Stay positive , think positive thoughts!!!!!!  Just keep saying it and it will happen (sounds silly but thats what the leader says so I am stickig with it) 

StitchesGr8Fan you are doing it!!!!


----------



## NC State

I lost .4 lbs this week.  Which brings me to a grand total of 37 lbs!  I did ask my leader about why I'm losing so slow; after talking to her, I'm not eating enough for the amount of running/walking I'm doing. So I need to pack more food in my lunch bag. I think I'm eating enough at night, it's during the day I'm not eating enough.  

This week I was able to run 3 miles in 38.02 mins; I can run for 14 mins without slowing down to a fast walk.  I'm looking forward to my first 5K on April 14, one mile dog walk (with Molly) on April 21 and the Susan G Komen Run for the Cure on June 9.  

What a great summer this will be!  I feel so good about being healthy!  Keep the positive thoughts and don't give up!

-Stephanie


----------



## robinb

Hi guys. I'm popping in while waiting for my flight to leave for my WDW trip. My menopause symptions returned in full force a couple weeks ago. No matter what I do, I can't seem to lose weight when I am having those horrible hot flashes. I gained over 2 1/2 pounds in my WI two weeks ago and that was after a no WI the week before. My symptoms settled down a bit last week and I lost nearly 3 lbs.  I had hoped to go into my WDW vacation with more of a loss in the last month than .4 because I always gain at WDW.  C'est la vie. I guess I'll try to choose sides that are better for me. I'll be gone for a week in Orlando and then 4 days in Chicago for the home opener of the Cubs. Everyone else keep up the good work!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Well, I have lost 5 pounds in the last three days....thanks to a horrendous stomach flu!!  Finally I am starting to feel a little more human today.  Ugh, I have been miserable!


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> Well, I have lost 5 pounds in the last three days....thanks to a horrendous stomach flu!!  Finally I am starting to feel a little more human today.  Ugh, I have been miserable!



Oh, that is not the way you want to lose weight.  You poor thing.  

Hope you're back to feeling great soon.  There is nothing like being sick to make you appreciate being well, huh?


----------



## WDWRids

Hi! Joining in!!  Joined WW yesterday online.......so happy to see that there is a thread of those WDW lovers on WW.  How COOL!

Really realized after my recent trip to WDW in March that I HATE those pics of me after the rides.  I've always had hips on me but my arms looked awful!!

We are heading back next March (business trip and vacation) and I really want to rock a new look, be healthier and I'll have just turned 40......

Looking forward to making new friends and dropping those pounds together.


----------



## nikkistevej

OK- I weighed in tonight(week #2)- lost another 4.2 lbs. That is the second week in a row- would love for this to be a trend for longer- was very happy!!


----------



## wvjules

Well this weeks weigh in sucked:  -1.6

I'm getting nervous that since I started this my weekly weigh-ins have decreased every week. 

Week 1: -3.9
Week 2: -2.7
Week 3: -2.4
Week 4: -1.6

I guess I could look at it as a loss is a loss but I'm feeling bummed.   I'm going to examine my weeks and see what I did different in the weeks where I had better losses.  From an initial glance it seems that I ate fewer WPs for those weeks than this past week.


----------



## WDWRids

First WI - only doing the plan for 2 days and lost .6 pounds.  Pretty happy!!  Can't wait to see what next week is like.  Tying to get my brain okay with the fact that steady and slow is the proper way to drop the pounds for good.

Question for the group - how much water are you drinking?  I'm trying to increase my amount and probably around 50oz. for the last 2 days (not counting the 2 cups of coffee and diet drink).


----------



## slp1650

WDWRids said:


> Question for the group - how much water are you drinking?  I'm trying to increase my amount and probably around 50oz. for the last 2 days (not counting the 2 cups of coffee and diet drink).



I drink a lot of water, but I can't tell you exactly how much.  I'm drinking a lot of sports drinks (Usually powerade zero) and regular, cold water.  I work as a tour guide on an adventurous tour so I'm outside and walking a ton.  I almost always have a water bottle on me and I'm constantly drinking (one of the first things I was told to do on my training).

I'm trying to cut back on sodas, but one thing I'm enjoying more is actually the zero calorie, flavored carbonated waters.  I know on the west coast Vons/Select has a great variety and Publix on the east coast has their ICE brand which I've been enjoying a lot recently.


----------



## sjms71

Hey all, been MIA for a little.  My ankle still healing, back is also out so I have not really been working the program and can't work out .  *Sandi & Robin* have a great time in Disney.   Welcome to everyone who is new and *Way to go* to all our losers.


----------



## sjms71

wvjules said:


> Well this weeks weigh in sucked:  -1.6
> 
> I'm getting nervous that since I started this my weekly weigh-ins have decreased every week.
> 
> Week 1: -3.9
> Week 2: -2.7
> Week 3: -2.4
> Week 4: -1.6
> 
> I guess I could look at it as a loss is a loss but I'm feeling bummed.   I'm going to examine my weeks and see what I did different in the weeks where I had better losses.  From an initial glance it seems that I ate fewer WPs for those weeks than this past week.



1.6 is great!   Yes you lose a lot the first few weeks but it will slow down.   I know you have heard this but the average is .5-2lbs per week.  But even 2lbs.  every week rarely happens.   You are losing and at an awesome rate.  Don't measure your success just by the number at the scale.  You are making changes too so keep up the good work


----------



## sjms71

WDWRids said:


> First WI - only doing the plan for 2 days and lost .6 pounds.  Pretty happy!!  Can't wait to see what next week is like.  Tying to get my brain okay with the fact that steady and slow is the proper way to drop the pounds for good.
> 
> Question for the group - how much water are you drinking?  I'm trying to increase my amount and probably around 50oz. for the last 2 days (not counting the 2 cups of coffee and diet drink).



I drink 2 cups of coffee in a.m. And 80-100oz of water a day.   No soda or anything else.


----------



## sjms71

BabyTigger99 said:


> Well, I have lost 5 pounds in the last three days....thanks to a horrendous stomach flu!!  Finally I am starting to feel a little more human today.  Ugh, I have been miserable!



Hope you're feeling better .


----------



## pwdebbie

nikkistevej said:


> OK- I weighed in tonight(week #2)- lost another 4.2 lbs. That is the second week in a row- would love for this to be a trend for longer- was very happy!!



Good for you!  We are on the same schedule.  I weighed in Thursday night, end of week 2, and was surprised that I "only" lost 2.8 lbs.  I guess I should expect that weight doesn't come off as fast after 55 as it did in the past.   I hoped for at least ten pounds off by this time and it's at 8.8 instead.  Oh well, I've got set my mind at slow and steady as she goes.


----------



## nikkistevej

pwdebbie said:


> Good for you!  We are on the same schedule.  I weighed in Thursday night, end of week 2, and was surprised that I "only" lost 2.8 lbs.  I guess I should expect that weight doesn't come off as fast after 55 as it did in the past.   I hoped for at least ten pounds off by this time and it's at 8.8 instead.  Oh well, I've got set my mind at slow and steady as she goes.



That is great. Good job!! I have 70 to lose by my 40th bday in January- so 7 lbs a month. I know it is coming off quicker because I am heavier now- so I am trying to get a jump start.


----------



## pwdebbie

I drink water and tea only.  To those who drink diet sodas, I quit drinking all carbonated beverages last year (usually drank diet Coke)  and without making any other change in my diet (because I wasn't dieting then), I lost six pounds in about four weeks.  So, if you are drinking a lot of diet soda, try eliminating it and see what happens.


----------



## pwdebbie

nikkistevej said:


> That is great. Good job!! I have 70 to lose by my 40th bday in January- so 7 lbs a month. I know it is coming off quicker because I am heavier now- so I am trying to get a jump start.



I have 120 to lose to get back to my high school weight and that is still higher than the WW charts say I should weigh.  I can't imagine weighing less than I did in high school, but to get to lifetime membership, that's what I'll have to do.  I look fine in my high school, college, and wedding pics.  It was those four kids that did me in!


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

I'm seeing a lot of posts on here with people disappointed that they "just lost 2 lbs" or more. One of the things my leader tells us every week is that this isn't the biggest loser. WW is designed to help us lose .5 to 2 lbs per week so that the loss is maintainable. Please don't get frustrated by smaller losses. They will be better for you in the long run when the weight is still off in 5 years.


----------



## Lindamary123

My second week and I'm happy! Down 2.8!  Everyone is doing great!


----------



## slp1650

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> I'm seeing a lot of posts on here with people disappointed that they "just lost 2 lbs" or more. One of the things my leader tells us every week is that this isn't the biggest loser. WW is designed to help us lose .5 to 2 lbs per week so that the loss is maintainable. Please don't get frustrated by smaller losses. They will be better for you in the long run when the weight is still off in 5 years.



This is so true.  If you lose too much too fast, then there's a good chance it's going to come back.  It took time for you to gain weight (although it might not have felt like it) and it's going to take time for you to lose that weight.


----------



## sjms71

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> I'm seeing a lot of posts on here with people disappointed that they "just lost 2 lbs" or more. One of the things my leader tells us every week is that this isn't the biggest loser. WW is designed to help us lose .5 to 2 lbs per week so that the loss is maintainable. Please don't get frustrated by smaller losses. They will be better for you in the long run when the weight is still off in 5 years.



, it took me 2 years to take 70+ lbs. off.  But I really was able to learn how to live the program.



Lindamary123 said:


> My second week and I'm happy! Down 2.8!  Everyone is doing great!



Great job


----------



## mrzrich

pwdebbie said:


> I have 120 to lose to get back to my high school weight and that is still higher than the WW charts say I should weigh.  I can't imagine weighing less than I did in high school, _but to get to lifetime membership, that's what I'll have to do_.  I look fine in my high school, college, and wedding pics.  It was those four kids that did me in!



This isn't true.  When you get close to where you want to be, go see your doctor.  If you and he agree on a healthy weight for you, weight watchers will accept that weight as your goal.  You will need a note from your physician.


----------



## nikkistevej

mrzrich said:


> This isn't true.  When you get close to where you want to be, go see your doctor.  If you and he agree on a healthy weight for you, weight watchers will accept that weight as your goal.  You will need a note from your physician.



That is good to know, because I know a healthy weight for me is supposed to be 121-159, and I was going to try to be 170-180. Which for me is healthy according to my doctor.


----------



## pwdebbie

mrzrich said:


> This isn't true.  When you get close to where you want to be, go see your doctor.  If you and he agree on a healthy weight for you, weight watchers will accept that weight as your goal.  You will need a note from your physician.



Oh!  Thanks for that info.  I believe it will come in handy!


----------



## slp1650

So I had a decent week, but considering I was doing so well all week, I definitely didn't get the final number that I was expecting.  I think I sabotaged myself on my last day when I gave into a few cravings...  Still, down .5 so I can't be too mad.


----------



## Sandi

At WDW now!  I met Robin on Saturday. Her DD and DH were doing dive quest, so we met at the tank. It was nice to put a person with our thread-starter!

Ate at Flying Fish on Saturday night. Fabulous!  And, wait for it . . .  I didn't clean my plate and was very satisfied.  I think I may gain a little on this trip, but that's ok.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> At WDW now!  I met Robin on Saturday. Her DD and DH were doing dive quest, so we met at the tank. It was nice to put a person with our thread-starter!
> 
> Ate at Flying Fish on Saturday night. Fabulous!  And, wait for it . . .  I didn't clean my plate and was very satisfied.  I think I may gain a little on this trip, but that's ok.



Lucky!  Thanks for checkin in, again hope you both have a fabulous time.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Giving myself 10 points of wiggle room this week (WP's I don't use). Hopefully I see a loss tomorrow!


----------



## WDWRids

nikkistevej said:


> That is great. Good job!! I have 70 to lose by my 40th bday in January- so 7 lbs a month. I know it is coming off quicker because I am heavier now- so I am trying to get a jump start.



I'm right there with you!!!  Turning 40 in December and have 50 pounds to drop.  I know we can do it!!!!


----------



## wvjules

WDWRids said:


> I'm right there with you!!!  Turning 40 in December and have 50 pounds to drop.  I know we can do it!!!!



Hey me too!  I'll be 40  on December 8. 

My goal right now is 30 by Memorial Day then the remaining 30 by Thanksgiving or earlier that way when I turn 40 I'll be rocking the bikini bod on a cruise, hopefully.


----------



## vickalamode

I was really successful on WW last year, and then due to moving and a really stressful home life I gained the weight back...not an excuse I know, but I definitely did a lot of emotional eating due to being trapped in my house all the time and not being allowed to do anything besides sit at home on the computer or couch and eat. I am out of that situation for now and hopefully will never feel as stressed and depressed as I did this past year ever again.

Re-committed to WW 2 weeks ago and have lost 7 pounds so far. I need to lose another 20 before I am back to where I left off last year before life got in the way and I stopped doing it. I hope I can keep it up, I really want to, I am just feeling extremely discouraged due to how miserable this last year has been. Hoping I can be strong and keep myself on track this time.


----------



## wvjules

Oh, I originally came here to worry about Easter.  It is my first holiday on WW.  I'm not too worried about Easter candy.  I'm not one that really likes peeps or jelly beans.  I'm more worried about dinner.   And to add to that we are going to opening day on Friday so there's lots of crap there.  (All winter I've been looking forward to ballpark food.)  And then we're going to Roy's Hawaiian Fusion for dinner.  It's going to be a calorie bomb 3 days.  I should prepare myself for a no loss or gain week next Friday.  Friday the 13th, hah!    I guess that's what WPs are for, right?  I will have to amp up my APs next week too.  

"God grant me the serenity not to stuff myself with the Easter ham and fixins.  In Weight Watcher's name I pray.  Amen!"


----------



## sjms71

vickalamode said:


> I was really successful on WW last year, and then due to moving and a really stressful home life I gained the weight back...not an excuse I know, but I definitely did a lot of emotional eating due to being trapped in my house all the time and not being allowed to do anything besides sit at home on the computer or couch and eat. I am out of that situation for now and hopefully will never feel as stressed and depressed as I did this past year ever again.
> 
> Re-committed to WW 2 weeks ago and have lost 7 pounds so far. I need to lose another 20 before I am back to where I left off last year before life got in the way and I stopped doing it. I hope I can keep it up, I really want to, I am just feeling extremely discouraged due to how miserable this last year has been. Hoping I can be strong and keep myself on track this time.



Glad to see you back.  The best thing you can do is not even dwell on the last year but let it give you strength.  You can't change it, it is what it is.  Just move forward.   You can do it!  Great job on the 7lbs loss so far!  



wvjules said:


> Oh, I originally came here to worry about Easter.  It is my first holiday on WW.  I'm not too worried about Easter candy.  I'm not one that really likes peeps or jelly beans.  I'm more worried about dinner.   And to add to that we are going to opening day on Friday so there's lots of crap there.  (All winter I've been looking forward to ballpark food.)  And then we're going to Roy's Hawaiian Fusion for dinner.  It's going to be a calorie bomb 3 days.  I should prepare myself for a no loss or gain week next Friday.  Friday the 13th, hah!    I guess that's what WPs are for, right?  I will have to amp up my APs next week too.
> 
> "God grant me the serenity not to stuff myself with the Easter ham and fixins.  In Weight Watcher's name I pray.  Amen!"



Don't stress to much about it.  Instead of thinking what you can't have have a plan going in.  If you are cooking it's a little easier.  Save your WP's and get in an extra workout like you said.   Drink lots of water and enjoy.  Just remember, it's a Holi-DAY not a Holi-WEEK


----------



## nikkistevej

WDWRids said:


> I'm right there with you!!!  Turning 40 in December and have 50 pounds to drop.  I know we can do it!!!!





wvjules said:


> Hey me too!  I'll be 40  on December 8.
> 
> My goal right now is 30 by Memorial Day then the remaining 30 by Thanksgiving or earlier that way when I turn 40 I'll be rocking the bikini bod on a cruise, hopefully.



We can do it ladies!!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

I am popping in here because I joined WW (again) last weekend.  Doing the online program and in the first week I dropped 4 pounds!   But very worried about this week as I have a rather sudden trip to take and will be eating on the run where ever I can find it and/or meals fixed by others with very little input from me.   I have already lost 50 pounds following South Beach and am trying to stick with the lean protein/veggies/less carbs (and only good ones) model but needed the structure to my meals that WW provides.

In the past I loved dottis weight loss zone and had everything downloaded on my palm pilot.  Now of course it is available as an app for my ipod touch so wondering if anyone has any opinions on the app?  Since it is $2.99 I don't want to spend the money if it won't be useful.  I won't have internet connectivity most of the time and will be eating several meals in airport or area restaurants.  Are there any other apps that are useful to use while offline? 

I did print off the Simply Filling list and am wondering if I should try to just stick with that (if I can ) while I am gone.  

Would appreciate any advice.  I don't want to undo a hard fought week and end up with a significant gain when I get home on Monday.


----------



## sjms71

lovetoscrap said:


> I am popping in here because I joined WW (again) last weekend.  Doing the online program and in the first week I dropped 4 pounds!   But very worried about this week as I have a rather sudden trip to take and will be eating on the run where ever I can find it and/or meals fixed by others with very little input from me.   I have already lost 50 pounds following South Beach and am trying to stick with the lean protein/veggies/less carbs (and only good ones) model but needed the structure to my meals that WW provides.
> 
> In the past I loved dottis weight loss zone and had everything downloaded on my palm pilot.  Now of course it is available as an app for my ipod touch so wondering if anyone has any opinions on the app?  Since it is $2.99 I don't want to spend the money if it won't be useful.  I won't have internet connectivity most of the time and will be eating several meals in airport or area restaurants.  Are there any other apps that are useful to use while offline?
> 
> I did print off the Simply Filling list and am wondering if I should try to just stick with that (if I can ) while I am gone.
> 
> Would appreciate any advice.  I don't want to undo a hard fought week and end up with a significant gain when I get home on Monday.




Welcome, congrats on your success your first week!   I use this site: exercise4wightloss.   They have a great restaurant base with WW points.   They have just developed an app too, nutriscore2go.   They are still adding stuff so think the website has more info at this point.   Good luck!


----------



## sjms71

JESSIE, where are you?  Hope you're ok.


----------



## pwdebbie

wvjules said:


> Oh, I originally came here to worry about Easter.  It is my first holiday on WW.  I'm not too worried about Easter candy.  I'm not one that really likes peeps or jelly beans.  I'm more worried about dinner.   And to add to that we are going to opening day on Friday so there's lots of crap there.  (All winter I've been looking forward to ballpark food.)  And then we're going to Roy's Hawaiian Fusion for dinner.  It's going to be a calorie bomb 3 days.  I should prepare myself for a no loss or gain week next Friday.  Friday the 13th, hah!    I guess that's what WPs are for, right?  I will have to amp up my APs next week too.



I'm in my third week and Easter will be my first real challenge.  Family dinner here with my offspring on Saturday and then a place you might know -- Friendly Farms -- for Easter dinner with my parents from Delaware and sister's family from Frederick.  Have a great time at the O's game and save your points for dinner.


----------



## BabyTigger99

So, I had my monthly weigh in today.  I am exactly where I was four weeks ago, at 70.6 pounds lost.  The last four weeks were really hard.  I really got off track, but thankfully I was able to find my way back.  Now to decide if I want to go a little bit lower than I am.  I have three goals I really would like to hit.  The first would be to get into the 120s (I am at 132.2 right now).  Second goal would be to hit 75 pounds lost (which would be 127.8 pounds), and third would be to hit 125.


----------



## vickalamode

I have been doing good the past couple of days. This morning for breakfast I had a smorgasboard of fruit (orange, strawberries, and blackberries) with a little bit of whipped cream for the strawberries and some 2% cottage cheese for breakfast. 3PP, I'll take it! 

The thing I like about WW is I can "cheat" without "cheating" so then I don't get discouraged. The other day I didn't follow WW at all, went out to eat twice and finished the night off with 4 glasses of wine. I was WELL ABOVE my daily PP allowance but I still had 30WP left and 16 unused AP. So, I "cheated" but it wasn't really cheating. The only negative was that this was all the night before my weigh in, so I didn't "lose" much but next week it will probably be more.

Also...meat lovers will appreciate this...my grocery store sells really yummy ribeye steaks, but when I'm at the meat section I usually only see ones that are close to a pound. When I was shopping yesterday I looked at the steaks and found a ribeye that was small and only half a pound! Going to treat myself to a nice juicy steak this week...it's still a lot of pp but I will just eat lots of fruits and veggies for breakfast and lunch that day.


----------



## averill94

*Vicki alamode-*  That sounds yummy and at least you are planning for that steak!  I made a flank steak on Saturday and it was really tasty.

*
Sandi-* Have a wonderful trip!  So glad you enjoyed Flyin Fish!  Have a ressie there for next trip.


Hope everyone has a great day!
Margaret


----------



## slp1650

So I haven't been tracking lately.  I was trying the whole "Not track and see how you do" thing and then I just got lazy and haven't tracked in like a week.

I'm going to start tracking today (after the BBQ that had tons of food, but went well).  I figured it would probably be smart considering my plan did drop by a point today.

The good news is that I have been doing pretty decent.  I've been slightly dropping and staying somewhat consistent.  I just want to get through this rut that I'm in though and start moving closer to my goal than .5 each week...


----------



## pwdebbie

BabyTigger99 said:


> So, I had my monthly weigh in today.  I am exactly where I was four weeks ago, at 70.6 pounds lost.  The last four weeks were really hard.  I really got off track, but thankfully I was able to find my way back.  Now to decide if I want to go a little bit lower than I am.  I have three goals I really would like to hit.  The first would be to get into the 120s (I am at 132.2 right now).  Second goal would be to hit 75 pounds lost (which would be 127.8 pounds), and third would be to hit 125.



I just found and read some of your Journey thread.  You are inspiring!  I love your before and after pic. Congratulations to you!


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

I could really use some inspiration. Is there a link you could post? I'd love to read your journey.


*ETA* I found it and just started reading. I saw your before and after...WOW! Great job.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Thank you ladies for your kind words!  It is a journey that I am very proud of!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> JESSIE, where are you?  Hope you're ok.



I'm here, Steph!  and I'm fine.  I've just been doing other things.  We had a family over for dinner on Saturday and I spent a lot of time getting ready for them.  DS asked why I was going to so much trouble when they would only be here for a couple of hours...  I thought that was cute.  This week on Good Friday, we're having my sister and her BF over for dinner (it's also my birthday that day but we dont have to talk about that!  sad2  Just busy that's all.  I actually havent even lurked for about three pages.

Anyway, the receptionist at my meeting performed an Easter miracle this morning -- instead of having gained about 5 pounds, I was actually down 0.7 .  I happily accepted that!  Good luck to you tomorrow at your meeting.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> So, I had my monthly weigh in today.  I am exactly where I was four weeks ago, at 70.6 pounds lost.  The last four weeks were really hard.  I really got off track, but thankfully I was able to find my way back.  Now to decide if I want to go a little bit lower than I am.  I have three goals I really would like to hit.  The first would be to get into the 120s (I am at 132.2 right now).  Second goal would be to hit 75 pounds lost (which would be 127.8 pounds), and third would be to hit 125.



You have done so well, Jill!  I'm glad you're back on track.  For me, the maintenance part of the program is much, much more difficult than the weight loss part was.  Good luck with your decision; I'm sure you'll be able to accomplish whatever you choose to do.


----------



## NC State

I'm down another .6 lbs for a total of 37.6 lbs!

I will take a lost of any kind over a gain.  Slow going but it's so easy and I feel so much  better.  Less than two weeks before my 5K so I'm really sticking to it.  No excesses, I'm going to the gym more and more!  It's also so nice to see my daughter Amanda getting into healthy eating and going to Zumba classes...she's also the captain of her office Biggest Loser team. It's fun to share ideas and recipes.

Keep the positive thoughts and throw out the negative ways of life...you will feel so much better!

-Stephanie


----------



## pwdebbie

I forgot to post my weigh-in this week.  Had to switch my day from Thursday to Tuesday (at least for soccer season) so only had five days between weigh-ins.  This was the end of week three for me.  Down 3 lbs for a total loss of 11.4 lbs.  My clothes don't feel any different but I was able to put on a pair of zipper jeans (instead of elastic waist) so I guess something good is happening.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm here, Steph!  and I'm fine.  I've just been doing other things.  We had a family over for dinner on Saturday and I spent a lot of time getting ready for them.  DS asked why I was going to so much trouble when they would only be here for a couple of hours...  I thought that was cute.  This week on Good Friday, we're having my sister and her BF over for dinner (it's also my birthday that day but we dont have to talk about that!  sad2  Just busy that's all.  I actually havent even lurked for about three pages.
> 
> Anyway, the receptionist at my meeting performed an Easter miracle this morning -- instead of having gained about 5 pounds, I was actually down 0.7 .  I happily accepted that!  Good luck to you tomorrow at your meeting.



Wow girl, you have been keeping busy.  BTW, love the new picture of you.   Congrats on your loss this week.  also,  a day early, you look great so don't stress about it.  But I know what you mean, I celebrated mine a few weeks ago .  I must say the year of the "40th" was actually a pretty good year but it's over so movin on .   




NC State said:


> I'm down an other .6 lbs for a total of 37.6 lbs!
> 
> I will take a lost of any kind over a gain.  Slow going but it's so easy and I feel so much  better.  Less than two weeks before my 5K so I'm really sticking to it.  No excesses, I'm going to the gym more and more!  It's also so nice to see my daughter Amanda getting into healthy eating and going to Zumba classes...she's also the captain of her office Biggest Loser team. It's fun to share ideas and recipes.
> 
> Keep the positive thoughts and throw out the negative ways of life...you will feel so much better!
> 
> -Stephanie



Great job Stephanie! .  I was thinking about you the other day with your 5k coming up.  You'll do great, and that is awesome you have your daughter to share this journey with you.   Keep up the good work both of you .


----------



## sjms71

pwdebbie said:


> I forgot to post my weigh-in this week.  Had to switch my day from Thursday to Tuesday (at least for soccer season) so only had five days between weigh-ins.  This was the end of week three for me.  Down 3 lbs for a total loss of 11.4 lbs.  My clothes don't feel any different but I was able to put on a pair of zipper jeans (instead of elastic waist) so I guess something good is happening.



Woot woot  great job!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Wow girl, you have been keeping busy.  BTW, love the new picture of you.   Congrats on your loss this week.  also,  a day early, you look great so don't stress about it.  But I know what you mean, I celebrated mine a few weeks ago .  I must say the year of the "40th" was actually a pretty good year but it's over so movin on .



Thanks for remembering -- I'm trying to forget  .  Sorry I missed yours but I hope you had a great day!


----------



## wvjules

I have had a very bad week!

I did something to my neck (a kink in it) and haven't exercised other than doing JM on Tuesday morning.  I haven't even ran.

Tuesday night we met up with my cousin in DC and I had a fajita platter and a skinny margaritta.   Today I really broke down and had McDonald's (and not a salad either!) for lunch.  

Next week, I'm going carb-free M-F to try to undo some of the damage tomorrow's ballgame, dinner out, and Easter will do.   I will be happy not to have gained tomorrow.  I'm chalking this week up to a learning experience (lol) and am starting fresh on Monday.   No point in starting fresh before then.  I don't mean I'm going to not follow the program or count points the rest of the week.  I'm just not expecting much from this week.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Thanks for remembering -- I'm trying to forget  .  Sorry I missed yours but I hope you had a great day!



I didn't really announce it so there was nothing to miss , but I did have a great day . Thx



wvjules said:


> I have had a very bad week!
> 
> I did something to my neck (a kink in it) and haven't exercised other than doing JM on Tuesday morning.  I haven't even ran.
> 
> Tuesday night we met up with my cousin in DC and I had a fajita platter and a skinny margaritta.   Today I really broke down and had McDonald's (and not a salad either!) for lunch.
> 
> Next week, I'm going carb-free M-F to try to undo some of the damage tomorrow's ballgame, dinner out, and Easter will do.   I will be happy not to have gained tomorrow.  I'm chalking this week up to a learning experience (lol) and am starting fresh on Monday.   No point in starting fresh before then.  I don't mean I'm going to not follow the program or count points the rest of the week.  I'm just not expecting much from this week.



 we all have weeks like that, hang in there just stay focused and you will pull through this bump. .


----------



## bumbershoot

Last week I had gained 1.6 while eating just about half my weekly allowance.  Now that's a hard one to work through!  

Decided to use all my daily points on "real" foods, then if I wanted dessert to go into my Weekly.  I only did Pilates once this week (vs 3 times last week), which I felt bad about.  I ate way more many of my Weeklies than I had been eating.

But today...3 pounds down!  So I'm at 14 lbs total.  

Just another 70 to go.    But hey, at least I'm not still going UP!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Happy Easter, Everyone!


----------



## keahgirl8

Hello everyone!  I am new to this thread.  This is my third try on Weight Watchers.  It is the only thing that has ever worked for me, but I was never in the right mindset before to stay with it.  This time, I have so much more determination and a positive attitude.  I really believe I will stay with it this time!  I am looking forward to following along here with y'all!


----------



## bumbershoot

keahgirl8 said:


> Hello everyone!  I am new to this thread.  This is my third try on Weight Watchers.  It is the only thing that has ever worked for me, but I was never in the right mindset before to stay with it.  This time, I have so much more determination and a positive attitude.  I really believe I will stay with it this time!  I am looking forward to following along here with y'all!



Yay!

This is my 4th time through, and I've always given up before I get anywhere near goal.  But the Points Plus program is so cool, I REALLY like it.  I can see success in my future, and it sounds like you do too!  Yay!


----------



## NC State

sjms71 said:


> Great job Stephanie! .  I was thinking about you the other day with your 5k coming up.  You'll do great, and that is awesome you have your daughter to share this journey with you.   Keep up the good work both of you .



Thank you! I'm so looking forward to doing this.  I just started running in January, it's so new to me I don't know what to expect.


----------



## sjms71

Hope everyone had a great Easter!


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:


> Yay!
> 
> This is my 4th time through, and I've always given up before I get anywhere near goal.  But the Points Plus program is so cool, I REALLY like it.  I can see success in my future, and it sounds like you do too!  Yay!



Yay!   Good for you!  The attitude makes all the difference!


----------



## pwdebbie

Ugh!  Up 2 lbs here since Sat. a.m  Have to get rid of that by tomorrow night for the WW weigh in.  And yet I stayed within my points for the most part, only went into the 49 WP on Sunday at a restaurant and that was just a few points.  Dh got a warning from his doc that his cholesterol was creeping up, so he cut out ice cream and TastyKlairs last week.  Lost 9 lbs.  Why why why?


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

I'm nervous as heck for WI tomorrow. I've had 2 weeks with little/no loss and this week I've used every AP and WP available to me.


----------



## robinb

Hi everyone!  I'm back from my Spring Break trip to WDW and back on program .  My DD and DH took the DiveQuest tour early in our trip and Sandi and her DD dropped by to see me and to see them in the Living Seas tank!  It was great meeting her .

I hope that everyone had a good Easter/Passover/Spring weekend .  I see we have some new people here ... welcome!


----------



## wvjules

I joined WW meetings last Thursday so I have no idea what my true weight loss was.  According to their scale I gained 1lb but that was at 7pm on a Thursday (fully clothed) and I normally weigh in at 7 am on Friday mornings naked.   I guess we will see how it goes this Thursday.

BTW, I loved the meeting.  I'm glad I went.  Our leader is great.


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> Ugh!  Up 2 lbs here since Sat. a.m  Have to get rid of that by tomorrow night for the WW weigh in.  And yet I stayed within my points for the most part, only went into the 49 WP on Sunday at a restaurant and that was just a few points.  Dh got a warning from his doc that his cholesterol was creeping up, so he cut out ice cream and TastyKlairs last week.  Lost 9 lbs.  Why why why?



He's "losing like a man".  Grr.  DH is a big sharer at meetings, and a few weeks ago we were supposed to talk about a sandwich we might have for lunch.  I think he was the only man that week's meeting, and he was describing this REAL sandwich, ended up being like 13 points or something like that, and since he has 71 points to work with for a day, it was nothing to him.  Meanwhile, that's nearly half my points and it IS half of the points for many of the women in the class....it is SO hard to lose along with a man.  


Oh, and a new guy at the meeting had his first "on plan" weigh-in on Sat.  He had lost something like 8 pounds.  Here's how.  There was a weird glitch in the system, and "45 points" was printed on his weight card.  When he signed into etools, it said "56 points".  He didn't know which to do, so he decided to follow the meeting one.  Ate 45 points per day all week.  Huge loss.  Asked the meeting leaders, who made sure, and yep, he's supposed to eat 56 points.

So he's been "starving" himself at 45 points.  

When I *started* at 31, and that's what his wife is at too.    Men....


----------



## sjms71

WELCOME BACK ROBIN!  



wvjules said:


> I joined WW meetings last Thursday so I have no idea what my true weight loss was.  According to their scale I gained 1lb but that was at 7pm on a Thursday (fully clothed) and I normally weigh in at 7 am on Friday mornings naked.   I guess we will see how it goes this Thursday.
> 
> BTW, I loved the meeting.  I'm glad I went.  Our leader is great.



I love my meeting too!   I wouldn't stress too much about the 1lb because it wasn't the same circumstances as your usual weigh in.  Good luck this week .



bumbershoot said:


> He's "losing like a man".  Grr.  DH is a big sharer at meetings, and a few weeks ago we were supposed to talk about a sandwich we might have for lunch.  I think he was the only man that week's meeting, and he was describing this REAL sandwich, ended up being like 13 points or something like that, and since he has 71 points to work with for a day, it was nothing to him.  Meanwhile, that's nearly half my points and it IS half of the points for many of the women in the class....it is SO hard to lose along with a man.
> 
> 
> Oh, and a new guy at the meeting had his first "on plan" weigh-in on Sat.  He had lost something like 8 pounds.  Here's how.  There was a weird glitch in the system, and "45 points" was printed on his weight card.  When he signed into etools, it said "56 points".  He didn't know which to do, so he decided to follow the meeting one.  Ate 45 points per day all week.  Huge loss.  Asked the meeting leaders, who made sure, and yep, he's supposed to eat 56 points.
> 
> So he's been "starving" himself at 45 points.
> 
> When I *started* at 31, and that's what his wife is at too.    Men....



Your post made me chuckle.  We have a young guy at my meeting that gets like 65 pts, he drops weight like crazy too with that many.   Plus a good friend of mine does WW with her husband and he gets eat like 20 points a meal if he wants and she eats 1/2 that. Have a good week.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

I'm so frustrated with the scale. Only lost .1 again this week. But my clothes are looser so I must be replacing fat with muscle, right? I've been staying on plan, weighing and measuring everything, drinking water.


----------



## WDWRids

Much better results this week!! Down 2.6 lbs!!! 

Getting back into my exercise grove this week.  Am so motivated by all of you training for or doing 5K's.  Keep this up and we all will have to meet up at the 1/2 marathon next year.......  could be a good goal for us.......  anyone in?


----------



## slp1650

I gained about 3 pounds last week and I just had a bad week overall.  I was so frustrated last week and I was debating whether or not I should just maintain my weight and give up on losing anymore.  I'm in a "healthy" range so it wouldn't be too bad.

I have since decided otherwise.  I'm going to keep going, at least till my friend's wedding.  At that point I'l reassess what I'm doing...


----------



## averill94

WDWRids said:


> Much better results this week!! Down 2.6 lbs!!!
> 
> Getting back into my exercise grove this week.  Am so motivated by all of you training for or doing 5K's.  Keep this up and we all will have to meet up at the 1/2 marathon next year.......  could be a good goal for us.......  anyone in?



Congrats on the great week!

That sounds like a fun idea for a meet up.  I haven't done one yet


----------



## slp1650

WDWRids said:


> Much better results this week!! Down 2.6 lbs!!!
> 
> Getting back into my exercise grove this week.  Am so motivated by all of you training for or doing 5K's.  Keep this up and we all will have to meet up at the 1/2 marathon next year.......  could be a good goal for us.......  anyone in?



I do quite a few of the runDisney events so I'll most likely be at which ever one we decide to do.  Just this year I did all except for the Disneyland races, and next year I plan on doing all except for the Tinkerbell race.


----------



## pwdebbie

Up 6/10ths of a pound, so not bad for having two big Easter gatherings.  Poor dd was up over 2 lbs.  This morning, my scale weighed me 2 lbs lighter than yesterday, back to where I was Saturday a.m. before the two Easter gatherings.  So I'll let that be my encouragement for the day ahead.  Dh is already nagging about going out to lunch (we ate out Sunday and Monday, I just don't want to eat out again.  I've got a lovely steak and mushrooms here to cook and they are calling my name).  

Had something odd this morning.  Never ever ever has this happened to me.  I got out of bed and immediately crashed into my dresser to the left.  The whole time I walked I felt like I was being pushed to the left. Things weren't swirling (like dizziness).  All my body parts are working fine (checked for all the usual stroke symptoms).  I went back to bed and laid on my right side for about ten minutes (I had been on my left side before getting up).  I feel somewhat more balanced now but my head feels a little odd.  I'm supposed to be leaving in a little while to go pick up our new-to-us 2006 Honda Odyssey w/60,000 miles on it.  (We wanted a newer vehicle for our trip to WDW that was supposed to happen this Sunday but last week I had to cancel the trip.  Still getting the van though since it is a good buy.)  I might have to let dh do the driving.


----------



## keahgirl8

That is odd!  I hope you feel better. Have you been drinking enough water?


----------



## robinb

bumbershoot said:


> He's "losing like a man".  Grr.  DH is a big sharer at meetings, and a few weeks ago we were supposed to talk about a sandwich we might have for lunch.  I think he was the only man that week's meeting, and he was describing this REAL sandwich, ended up being like 13 points or something like that, and since he has 71 points to work with for a day, it was nothing to him.  Meanwhile, that's nearly half my points and it IS half of the points for many of the women in the class....it is SO hard to lose along with a man.


I feel your pain!  My DH is also on WW and he loses so much easier than I do ... it's really annoying!



StitchesGr8Fan said:


> I'm so frustrated with the scale. Only lost .1 again this week. But my clothes are looser so I must be replacing fat with muscle, right? I've been staying on plan, weighing and measuring everything, drinking water.


It's better than a gain!  Your clothes are a good indication that something is happening off the scale .



WDWRids said:


> Much better results this week!! Down 2.6 lbs!!!
> 
> Getting back into my exercise grove this week.  Am so motivated by all of you training for or doing 5K's.  Keep this up and we all will have to meet up at the 1/2 marathon next year.......  could be a good goal for us.......  anyone in?


I keep on flirting with doing a 5K.  I have started (and quit) C25K 2-3 times.  I go great guns for a few weeks and then get injured and end up quitting.  *sigh*  I admire anyone who can do one of the marathons (or even half marathons)!



slp1650 said:


> I gained about 3 pounds last week and I just had a bad week overall.  I was so frustrated last week and I was debating whether or not I should just maintain my weight and give up on losing anymore.  I'm in a "healthy" range so it wouldn't be too bad.
> 
> I have since decided otherwise.  I'm going to keep going, at least till my friend's wedding.  At that point I'l reassess what I'm doing...


Have you talked to your leader?  Maybe you are at a spot where you should focus on maintenance instead of weight loss.  Do you have a number or dress size in mind?  Or, do you just want to be the thinnest you can be for your friend's wedding?  I think that your leader can help you sort out what will be best for you.  Congratulations on making it to a healthy BMI!


----------



## robinb

pwdebbie said:


> Had something odd this morning.  Never ever ever has this happened to me.  I got out of bed and immediately crashed into my dresser to the left.  The whole time I walked I felt like I was being pushed to the left. Things weren't swirling (like dizziness).  All my body parts are working fine (checked for all the usual stroke symptoms).  I went back to bed and laid on my right side for about ten minutes (I had been on my left side before getting up).  I feel somewhat more balanced now but my head feels a little odd.


That does seem odd.  Does your health insurance have a Nurse On Call line?  Maybe you can call your doctor's office and talk to his/her nurse?  Your symptoms seem rather scary to me .


----------



## Sandi

I had my WI today after not weighing in the last two weeks due to Spring Break at WDW and being crazy busy the week before going on spring break.  My hope was that I did not gain more than 3 pounds.  We got lots of exercise at WDW, but we also had some wonderful meals and I didn't worry too much about snacks.

So, I gained 0.4 pounds.  That is a success for me!  I am right back on the WW bus with exercise and tracking this week, so I think I'll be fine.  I still like the Simply Filling technique.  I hope I'll see a loss next week.

Okay, as far as the wonderful meals at WDW, we ate at the following TS restaurants:  Flying Fish, Citricos, Le Cellier (2x), Teppan Edo, and Cape May.  We had excellent food and service at all.  At all of the restaurants, we did not "clean our plates."  The second time we ate at Le Cellier, I didn't even order the filet mignon -- I ordered the lobster chopped salad and macaroni and cheese.  The salad was fabulous and I left more of the mac and cheese than I ate, even though it was really good.  Just too much food.  (Ha, who ever thought I'd say that?!)

Anyway, back to reality now!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I was down 2.6 today!!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was down 2.6 today!!



That's great Jessie!  Congratulations.  (And, a belated Happy Birthday to you!)


----------



## wvjules

Good Job Buzz Fan and Sandi.  (.4 gain from a vacation is pretty good!)

I was supposed to have a nice juicy grilled filet mignon for dinner tonight.  Well, there was cake in the break room so I had a tiny piece.  Now I'm having grilled chicken for dinner instead. : (  It's all about the give and take.


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> So, I gained 0.4 pounds.  That is a success for me!  I am right back on the WW bus with exercise and tracking this week, so I think I'll be fine.  I still like the Simply Filling technique.  I hope I'll see a loss next week.


Way to go!  I missed my WI today because my DD had a dentist appointment this morning.  I will go to the Friday meeting instead.  I am also shooting for no more than a 3 lb weight gain and I think I'll make it .  I have a week at WDW, plus 2 Cubs games, plus 2 nights of carry-out at my sister's house to deal with.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was down 2.6 today!!


Whoo hoo!


----------



## keahgirl8

I'm down 2 pounds!  Oh yeah!  

For everyone who lost this week, congratulations!  For those who didn't, it happens to all of us!  Just keep swimming!


----------



## slp1650

robinb said:


> I'm doing the online WW, as my schedule is too insane to even attempt meetings.  I've been an athlete most of my life and so I know how to listen to my body.  It's not that I was to be the thinnest, because I'm well aware of the fact I will never be a size 2.  It's more of I want to feel good about myself and get a few problem areas under control.
> 
> I'm in the middle of a good week (we'll see how long this lasts) and I'm feeling better about those trouble spots.  I just have a few more pounds to lose before I just try maintenance and if anything a super slow downward trend.  I lost the pounds I really needed to lose, now it's just about keeping those off and getting a few more off.


----------



## sjms71

Great loses so far this week.  Awesome job everyone .


----------



## NC State

I didn't lose but I gained 1 lb.  Easter candy and Easter lunch did me in; plus it's just that time too!  I have trained really hard this week because my 5K is Saturday.  I'm ready for it, I can't wait because I really don't know anything about how a race is done.  I did make another record this week I ran 3 miles in 37.53 mins.  Please keep me in your prayers to help me stay strong on Saturday.  Thank you to everyone for believing in me.

-Stephanie


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> I didn't lose but I gained 1 lb.  Easter candy and Easter lunch did me in; plus it's just that time too!  I have trained really hard this week because my 5K is Saturday.  I'm ready for it, I can't wait because I really don't know anything about how a race is done.  I did make another record this week I ran 3 miles in 37.53 mins.  Please keep me in your prayers to help me stay strong on Saturday.  Thank you to everyone for believing in me.
> 
> -Stephanie



, No worries, you'll do great!  What time does your 5k start?   It's at koka booth correct?   Maybe I need to make a sign and cheer you on .


----------



## Buckeye Bob

I don't know if this is the right place to post this question, so if it's not, thanks in advance for pointing me in the right direction!  

My DW and I started WW four weeks ago and as we're annual WDW visitors, I became curious about tracking my meals and snacks while on vacation at WDW.  Is there a site which lists the WW point values for the different snacks and meals available at WDW?  I've been able to locate point values for Mickey Bars, Pineapple Dole Whips, Pineapple Dole Whip Floats and Rice Krispies Treats, but I didn't know if there are other food items that have been researched and whose points are available.

Perhaps it's because we've just started WW but I really feel that being informed about the number of points a snack or meal contains is really helpful in our weight loss and lifestyle change efforts.  If I'm going to have a Dole Whip, for example  , I'd like to know the point cost so I can stay on plan.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions or tips you can provide and have a magical day!


----------



## wvjules

Today is my first official weigh in at my meeting.   I'm afraid to eat anything today. lol


----------



## Sandi

Buckeye Bob said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to post this question, so if it's not, thanks in advance for pointing me in the right direction!
> 
> My DW and I started WW four weeks ago and as we're annual WDW visitors, I became curious about tracking my meals and snacks while on vacation at WDW.  Is there a site which lists the WW point values for the different snacks and meals available at WDW?  I've been able to locate point values for Mickey Bars, Pineapple Dole Whips, Pineapple Dole Whip Floats and Rice Krispies Treats, but I didn't know if there are other food items that have been researched and whose points are available.
> 
> Perhaps it's because we've just started WW but I really feel that being informed about the number of points a snack or meal contains is really helpful in our weight loss and lifestyle change efforts.  If I'm going to have a Dole Whip, for example  , I'd like to know the point cost so I can stay on plan.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions or tips you can provide and have a magical day!




I'm not aware of any such site, but wouldn't it be great if there were?  I've looked myself and have had only sporadic luck getting useful information.  Most of the searches I've done lead me back to the DISboards!  WW on-line put out a "destination Disney" page awhile ago.  We got excited about it, but it didn't really give any "new" information.  Here is a link:  http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=113521

For the most part, I estimate based on similar foods.  That works relatively well.  I've been to WDW where I've lost 2 pounds, gained 2 pounds, and done everything in between.  

Good luck!  If you find something useful, please share with the rest of us!


----------



## robinb

wvjules said:


> Today is my first official weigh in at my meeting.   I'm afraid to eat anything today. lol


My weigh in is at around 9:00 - 9:30 and I admit that I don't eat or drink before my meeting.  That being said, I don't really think it makes a difference if you eat before (breakfast, lunch, etc) your WI as long as you are consistent on the day of your weigh in.   If your WI is at the end of the day, you can't NOT eat or you will completely overeat once you have the chance.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Sandi said:


> I'm not aware of any such site, but wouldn't it be great if there were?  I've looked myself and have had only sporadic luck getting useful information.  Most of the searches I've done lead me back to the DISboards!  WW on-line put out a "destination Disney" page awhile ago.  We got excited about it, but it didn't really give any "new" information.  Here is a link:  http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=113521
> 
> For the most part, I estimate based on similar foods.  That works relatively well.  I've been to WDW where I've lost 2 pounds, gained 2 pounds, and done everything in between.
> 
> Good luck!  If you find something useful, please share with the rest of us!



Thanks for the link - I'll take a look at it!  With so many of us in the WW family and Disney freaks I'm sure we can begin to compile our own list of items and their points so we can be informed when we put that yummy snack or treat into our mouths!   Have a magical day!


----------



## wvjules

WW is across the road from my house and I had to run home for lunch so I stopped in and did my WI.  I lost 2.4.   I'll hop on the scale at my meeting time to see if it fluctuated.


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> That is odd!  I hope you feel better. Have you been drinking enough water?





robinb said:


> That does seem odd.  Does your health insurance have a Nurse On Call line?  Maybe you can call your doctor's office and talk to his/her nurse?  Your symptoms seem rather scary to me .



The day before I had actually been drinking more water than normal (trying to wash out the Easter dinners).  And I woke up just fine this morning.  I wonder if I was just laying on my side long enough that perhaps circulation was hindered.  Any way, I'm feeling fine today.  Of course, my first thought when it happened -- "See, I'm not eating enough.  I need more food."    Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> The day before I had actually been drinking more water than normal (trying to wash out the Easter dinners).  And I woke up just fine this morning.  I wonder if I was just laying on my side long enough that perhaps circulation was hindered.  Any way, I'm feeling fine today.  Of course, my first thought when it happened -- "See, I'm not eating enough.  I need more food."    Thanks for your feedback.



I'm glad you're okay!  Take care!


----------



## robinb

wvjules said:


> WW is across the road from my house and I had to run home for lunch so I stopped in and did my WI.  I lost 2.4.   I'll hop on the scale at my meeting time to see if it fluctuated.


Congratulations!!!  What happened at your meeting?


----------



## BabyTigger99

wvjules said:


> Today is my first official weigh in at my meeting.   I'm afraid to eat anything today. lol



Oh man, I had a whole weigh in routine, starting the night before weigh in.  I would go to my Zumba class at 7:15, get home, have just a little water to rehydrate, shower, and right to bed (to keep me from snacking!).  The morning of, I wouldn't eat or drink anything that morning until after weigh in (I weigh at 11:30).  I do an at work program, and I also kept a pair of shorts and a tank top at work, and I always change into that before weigh in.  Every week was the same routine.


----------



## wvjules

robinb said:


> Congratulations!!!  What happened at your meeting?



I was the same at meeting time.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I found Special K Cracker Chips at Walmart this morning.  I havent tried them yet.  They come in Cheddar and Sour Cream &Onion.  About the same amount as the WW BBQ Popped chips (our only flavour here at the moment) for the same 2 points.  The only thing is that they're not in serving size portions...I have to expose myself to the whole bag!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi and Robin -- I'm glad you had a great time at Disney and it was awesome that the two of you could meet!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Buckeye Bob said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to post this question, so if it's not, thanks in advance for pointing me in the right direction!
> 
> My DW and I started WW four weeks ago and as we're annual WDW visitors, I became curious about tracking my meals and snacks while on vacation at WDW.  Is there a site which lists the WW point values for the different snacks and meals available at WDW?  I've been able to locate point values for Mickey Bars, Pineapple Dole Whips, Pineapple Dole Whip Floats and Rice Krispies Treats, but I didn't know if there are other food items that have been researched and whose points are available.
> 
> Perhaps it's because we've just started WW but I really feel that being informed about the number of points a snack or meal contains is really helpful in our weight loss and lifestyle change efforts.  If I'm going to have a Dole Whip, for example  , I'd like to know the point cost so I can stay on plan.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions or tips you can provide and have a magical day!



I wish there was a site for this!  I'd love to have that info available before I go to Disney.  Each time I come home a couple of pounds heavier than the last time.  This year, it will be a miracle if I can keep the gain under 10lbs!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

pwdebbie said:


> The day before I had actually been drinking more water than normal (trying to wash out the Easter dinners).  And I woke up just fine this morning.  I wonder if I was just laying on my side long enough that perhaps circulation was hindered.  Any way, I'm feeling fine today.  Of course, my first thought when it happened -- "See, I'm not eating enough.  I need more food."    Thanks for your feedback.




Glad it was nothing serious!


----------



## wvjules

CDNBuzzFan, I've had both and I much prefer the WW BBQ Popchips.   (I have the cheddar popchips at 3pts though?) 

As for being exposed to the whole bag? I count out the serving size and then put the bag away.  It's actually a lot more than I thought it would be.

Today I tried the Aloha Almond bar.  It was good but wow was it hard.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

wvjules said:


> CDNBuzzFan, I've had both and I much prefer the WW BBQ Popchips.   (I have the cheddar popchips at 3pts though?)
> 
> As for being exposed to the whole bag? I count out the serving size and then put the bag away.  It's actually a lot more than I thought it would be.
> 
> Today I tried the Aloha Almond bar.  It was good but wow was it hard.



I tried them earlier this afternoon and I much prefer the WW BBQ popped chips as well.  I just checked the nutrition facts label after reading your post and the ones I have are 2 pts.  I did what you said, too.  I measured out one serving (20g) and then measured out two more servings and put them in ziploc bags and put them in the package so they'll be ready to grab the next time I want them.

While I do prefer the WW chips over these, WW wants $10 a box and Walmart only wants $2.95 so I just may buy another box of these at some point.


----------



## robinb

Well ... I hit my goal on the nose.  I gained 3 lbs over 2 weeks.  I'm OK with that and I'll be working on shedding my WDW gain in the next couple weeks.


----------



## GSD4ME

I have been MIA for a few weeks . . . just a lot going on with work, class, my step-daughter being here, church, etc.  But, I am happy to report that I have lost 29.5 pounds now and have surpassed a 10% weight loss!!  I set my next goal weight this morning, too - I think it makes it easier to set "mini-goals" than to think about the daunting number of pounds I still need to lose in order to get to my final goal weight.

For Easter, I made ham for DH and my step-daughter, but I had ham steak since it was much more point-friendly.  Our sides were Sour Cream and Garlic Mashed Potatoes (4 points for 3/4 cup) and Roasted Asparagus with Parmesan Cheese (2 points per serving) - both WW recipes and DH and the kid loved both of them!!!  I also made an angel food cake, using only a 20oz. can of light pie filling as the ingredients (I used cherry pie filling because that's what the store had).  It was DELICIOUS!!!  A serving (which is supposed to be 1/24 of the cake) is only 2 points . . . I cut it into 12 pieces, though, so 4 points.

Have another busy week coming up - we're leaving on the 21st to spend a week at a pet-friendly cabin in the Smoky Mountains.  I see several long days at work in my future!!

Hoope everyone has had a great week!


----------



## WDWRids

Wow! Congrats to a lot of u on your progress! Didn't do my weigh in cause I've been sick w chest cold. Hope to have good results next week and get back to exercise.


----------



## keahgirl8

Today was weigh-in day.  I am down 1.4 pounds!


----------



## nikkistevej

I had lost 1.4 last Thursday, but went away for the weekend for a scrapbook thing. I didn't do great over the weekend, but wasn't that bad. I am on a mission now- need to lose 2.2 lbs to meet my 5% goal by Thursday. I really hope I do!! Any suggestions for weigh in day?? i have to go after work, so I will have eaten. Does too much water make you gain more?


----------



## WDWRids

Keahgirl and nikkistevej- Way to go!!!  Woo Hoo

What's for dinner everyone???? 

Drawing a blank on what to have and didn't thaw out anything......


----------



## keahgirl8

WDWRids said:


> Keahgirl and nikkistevej- Way to go!!!  Woo Hoo
> 
> What's for dinner everyone????
> 
> Drawing a blank on what to have and didn't thaw out anything......



Thanks!

I'm not sure what I am having tonight, but last night I had a DELICIOUS taco salad.  It had a bunch of veggies, boneless skinless chicken breast, a tiny bit of low fat retried beans, a little reduced fat cheese, pico de gallo, salsa, and nonfat Greek yogurt.  It was 7 points total and it was huge!  You could cut out the meat or cheese to make it less.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

WDWRids said:


> Keahgirl and nikkistevej- Way to go!!!  Woo Hoo
> 
> What's for dinner everyone????
> 
> Drawing a blank on what to have and didn't thaw out anything......



We're having pasta with meatballs and homemade sauce.  Cucumbers with our 2 tsps of oil and carrots which I will cook in with the pasta.

I baked 2 chocolate cakes today...


----------



## sjms71

keahgirl8 said:


> Today was weigh-in day.  I am down 1.4 pounds!





nikkistevej said:


> I had lost 1.4 last Thursday, but went away for the weekend for a scrapbook thing. I didn't do great over the weekend, but wasn't that bad. I am on a mission now- need to lose 2.2 lbs to meet my 5% goal by Thursday. I really hope I do!! Any suggestions for weigh in day?? i have to go after work, so I will have eaten. Does too much water make you gain more?



 great job you two!


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Anyone hit a plateau when they started an exercise program? 4 weeks, no change. Losing inches and toning since starting Jillian Michaels Body Revolution but no scale change.


----------



## NC State

I did it!  I ran my first 5K this past Saturday.  I ran 3.1 miles in 37.5? mins.  It was the first time running outside.  I was very happy because that's the same time I log in the gym.  Looking forward to my WI tomorrow night.


----------



## keahgirl8

NC State said:


> I did it!  I ran my first 5K this past Saturday.  I ran 3.1 miles in 37.5? mins.  It was the first time running outside.  I was very happy because that's the same time I long in the gym.  Looking forward to my WI tomorrow night.



Congratulations!


----------



## pwdebbie

NC State said:


> I did it!  I ran my first 5K this past Saturday.  I ran 3.1 miles in 37.5? mins.  It was the first time running outside.  I was very happy because that's the same time I log in the gym.  Looking forward to my WI tomorrow night.



That's great!


----------



## pwdebbie

End of fifth week and I'm down 14.8 lbs.  Lost 4.0 (and reached 5%) this week which helps make up for the .6 increase last week.  Dd that I attend meetings with (and who I swear I am going to take to WDW one day for a mother / daughter trip to give her a break from her four kids) lost 4.8.  She thinks she'll reach 10% next week.  She joined two weeks before me and was my incentive.


----------



## slp1650

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> Anyone hit a plateau when they started an exercise program? 4 weeks, no change. Losing inches and toning since starting Jillian Michaels Body Revolution but no scale change.



I'm doing the same thing... or well, was.  I gained 3 pounds two weeks ago and now I've already dropped those three pounds and I'm dropping more.  My body is getting toner and my stomach is getting flatter (thank god).  One of my goals was to get a tone enough stomach where I could run in just shorts and a sports bra since it gets super hot out here in Florida.

Just remember, that muscle weighs more than fat.  Not everything is about the scale number, but it's also about the mirror.  How are you feeling about yourself?  Are you liking the way you're looking?  Etc...


----------



## WDWRids

NC State said:


> I did it!  I ran my first 5K this past Saturday.  I ran 3.1 miles in 37.5? mins.  It was the first time running outside.  I was very happy because that's the same time I log in the gym.  Looking forward to my WI tomorrow night.



WOO HOO GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## NC State

I lost 2.2 lbs this week for a total lost of 38.8 lbs!  I have 18.6 lbs to lose until I reach my goal weight.

My 5K on Saturday was great! It was my first time running outside and I logged the same time I did in the gym 37.5? mins. I was also 8th in my age group (45-49). I was so proud to see my husband and daughter there with me.  I think they are now wanting to start training. 

I'm now looking at a 5K on May 12th....I just want to keep going! Yesterday I ran for 3.5 miles so I'm not just stopping at 3.1 miles.

I feel so much better, keep the postive thoughts....you can do it, just don't give up!

-Stephanie


----------



## pwdebbie

NC State said:


> I lost 2.2 lbs this week for a total lost of 38.8 lbs!  I have 18.6 lbs to lose until I reach my goal weight.
> 
> My 5K on Saturday was great! It was my first time running outside and I logged the same time I did in the gym 37.5? mins. I was also 8th in my age group (45-49). I was so proud to see my husband and daughter there with me.  I think they are now wanting to start training.
> 
> I'm now looking at a 5K on May 12th....I just want to keep going! Yesterday I ran for 3.5 miles so I'm not just stopping at 3.1 miles.
> 
> I feel so much better, keep the postive thoughts....you can do it, just don't give up!
> 
> -Stephanie


----------



## keahgirl8

NC State said:


> I lost 2.2 lbs this week for a total lost of 38.8 lbs!  I have 18.6 lbs to lose until I reach my goal weight.
> 
> My 5K on Saturday was great! It was my first time running outside and I logged the same time I did in the gym 37.5? mins. I was also 8th in my age group (45-49). I was so proud to see my husband and daughter there with me.  I think they are now wanting to start training.
> 
> I'm now looking at a 5K on May 12th....I just want to keep going! Yesterday I ran for 3.5 miles so I'm not just stopping at 3.1 miles.
> 
> I feel so much better, keep the postive thoughts....you can do it, just don't give up!
> 
> -Stephanie



That is fantastic, Stephanie!  I really want to work up to a 5K in the future!  You are an inspiration!


----------



## wvjules

Today was weigh-in day.  I lost 3lbs!  I am down a total of 15 since I started WW on March 2.


----------



## pwdebbie

wvjules said:


> Today was weigh-in day.  I lost 3lbs!  I am down a total of 15 since I started WW on March 2.



Good job!


----------



## nikkistevej

OK- I sucked this week. Gained 1.8 lbs. It would have been nice to stay the same. I had a "girls" weekend last weekend, then came home and got sick with my allergies, had to go to the doctors and get meds.  Haven't worked out in like 2 weeks!! Just a miserable week. I also think I should stop going with SIL, we started the same time- she 30 lbs to lose, and is almost there. I have 70 to lose and have lost 10. I know I shouldn't compare, but it's hard not too. Just feeling blah tonight!!!


----------



## lisajl

nikkistevej said:


> OK- I sucked this week. Gained 1.8 lbs. It would have been nice to stay the same. I had a "girls" weekend last weekend, then came home and got sick with my allergies, had to go to the doctors and get meds.  Haven't worked out in like 2 weeks!! Just a miserable week. I also think I should stop going with SIL, we started the same time- she 30 lbs to lose, and is almost there. I have 70 to lose and have lost 10. I know I shouldn't compare, but it's hard not too. Just feeling blah tonight!!!




I know it is hard, but remember...You are not where you started out.  10 lbs is 10 lbs!
My sister and I are going to WW.  She has already lost 25 lbs and I am at 21.
I started a week before her!  She has no kids at home, I do.  
Not that it is an excuse, I just have more goodies around the house than she does! LOL!
I occasionally feel jealous, but then I remind myself that we are on different tracks.  She has about 10 lbs to go and I have about 19 to go.
When I start to feel jealous, I remember that and I remember WHY I am doing this.  My original goal was 30 lbs by June and the other 10 a.s.a.p.
I am very close to the 30...I just have to keep trying.  We can do this!!

I know what you mean about changing nights..I have thought of that as well.
I like our Monday night meeting club.  The ladies are wonderful and I like Susie that leads our meetings.  I have gone on Tues and it was not as much fun.

BTW-two weeks ago I gained 3.4 lbs...I felt miserable, but started over on Tues morning.  I had lost 2 lbs as of this past Monday.  I am hoping to be down another 2 this Monday.  

You can do this!  Stay positive and don't compare yourself to your SIL.
It is not fair and you don't deserve it.


----------



## nikkistevej

lisajl said:


> I know it is hard, but remember...You are not where you started out.  10 lbs is 10 lbs!
> My sister and I are going to WW.  She has already lost 25 lbs and I am at 21.
> I started a week before her!  She has no kids at home, I do.
> Not that it is an excuse, I just have more goodies around the house than she does! LOL!
> I occasionally feel jealous, but then I remind myself that we are on different tracks.  She has about 10 lbs to go and I have about 19 to go.
> When I start to feel jealous, I remember that and I remember WHY I am doing this.  My original goal was 30 lbs by June and the other 10 a.s.a.p.
> I am very close to the 30...I just have to keep trying.  We can do this!!
> 
> I know what you mean about changing nights..I have thought of that as well.
> I like our Monday night meeting club.  The ladies are wonderful and I like Susie that leads our meetings.  I have gone on Tues and it was not as much fun.
> 
> BTW-two weeks ago I gained 3.4 lbs...I felt miserable, but started over on Tues morning.  I had lost 2 lbs as of this past Monday.  I am hoping to be down another 2 this Monday.
> 
> You can do this!  Stay positive and don't compare yourself to your SIL.
> It is not fair and you don't deserve it.



Thanks alot for your positive words, it definitely means alot. I felt like crap, even putting it on here. She has had eating disorders, alcoholism, pill problems in the past, and smokes, so I shouldn't judge, she has other issues besides weight gain to deal with(which is my issue). It just seems like she is so much more dedicated, and I was the one who needs to lose more. I woke up feeling better and on the right track today!! I can do this!!


----------



## pwdebbie

nikkistevej said:


> Thanks alot for your positive words, it definitely means alot. I felt like crap, even putting it on here. She has had eating disorders, alcoholism, pill problems in the past, and smokes, so I shouldn't judge, she has other issues besides weight gain to deal with(which is my issue). It just seems like she is so much more dedicated, and I was the one who needs to lose more. I woke up feeling better and on the right track today!! I can do this!!



Yes you can!  Drink more water and see if that helps to flush out those pounds from the girls' weekend.  It definitely helped me to get rid of the Easter gain.


----------



## keahgirl8

nikkistevej said:


> Thanks alot for your positive words, it definitely means alot. I felt like crap, even putting it on here. She has had eating disorders, alcoholism, pill problems in the past, and smokes, so I shouldn't judge, she has other issues besides weight gain to deal with(which is my issue). It just seems like she is so much more dedicated, and I was the one who needs to lose more. I woke up feeling better and on the right track today!! I can do this!!



I'm glad you are back on the right track!  We all have bad days, and I think that is what is so great about this forum.  We are here to support each other!  As long as you look at each day like a fresh start and don't give up, you can do this!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I was up 0.3 on Wednesday.    Can't figure that one out!  But, I'm not letting it get to me.  My prize is that soon, I'll be back on maintenance points and eating MORE food and I'm doing a pretty good job staying focused on that!


----------



## averill94

Great to be able to log in and post again!!! Before they upgraded I was really having trouble logging on....much faster now!

Let's get positive gang  I too had a tough week but want to turn it around!

I really thought I was on track to make a mini goal next week but don't see that happening now..but let's see how close I can get 

Have a great day all!


----------



## averill94

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was up 0.3 on Wednesday.    Can't figure that one out!  But, I'm not letting it get to me.  My prize is that soon, I'll be back on maintenance points and eating MORE food and I'm doing a pretty good job staying focused on that!



How do you find maintenance?  ( I swear my leader said it was harder than when you are in losing mode)

The thought of getting to maintenance and eating more should be a real inspiration for me....let's get this weight loss thing done already.......


----------



## averill94

pwdebbie said:


> End of fifth week and I'm down 14.8 lbs.  Lost 4.0 (and reached 5%) this week which helps make up for the .6 increase last week.  Dd that I attend meetings with (and who I swear I am going to take to WDW one day for a mother / daughter trip to give her a break from her four kids) lost 4.8.  She thinks she'll reach 10% next week.  She joined two weeks before me and was my incentive.



That is so awesome that you attend together!  Congrats


----------



## Auntie L.

Hi guys!  I'm new to this thread and wanted to introduce myself.  I'm Linda.  I might be a little older than some of you (56) and I've had a life long battle with weight.  I started back (again!) on WW a month ago.  I have a lot to lose (about 80 lbs) but I'm down 11 lbs and feel great!   I'm real busy - like everyone- but I'm trying to put a lot of focus on my weight loss goal!  So, being both a Disney addict  and a WW member, I think this is the perfect place for me!  I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you - you seem like a great, supportive group!

Linda


----------



## pwdebbie

Auntie L. said:


> Hi guys!  I'm new to this thread and wanted to introduce myself.  I'm Linda.  I might be a little older than some of you (56) and I've had a life long battle with weight.  I started back (again!) on WW a month ago.  I have a lot to lose (about 80 lbs) but I'm down 11 lbs and feel great!   I'm real busy - like everyone- but I'm trying to put a lot of focus on my weight loss goal!  So, being both a Disney addict  and a WW member, I think this is the perfect place for me!  I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you - you seem like a great, supportive group!
> 
> Linda



Hi Linda.  I'm 56 also.  I looked at the WW boards and found some that were Disney-related but they just didn't seem to have the enthusiasm that is here on the DIS.  My parents started hounding me about my weight in high school.  In retrospect, I think that is when my weight issues began.  They required me to diet (paid me $100 per pound lost but I had to lose at least 10 to get it -- I lost 11).  In retrospect, 138 was a perfectly fine weight.  But it was the age of Twiggy and hot pants and stick figures, and I had curves when every one else didn't.  I have 120 to lose now to get back to that weight -- but WW says I should even be lower than that.    So far I've lost 14.8.  I'm hoping that by our trip next April that I'll be down at least 50 more.


----------



## npmommie

Are you all doing the points plus? I am thinking of joining. I am not a meeting type person though, anyone do online?


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> I lost 2.2 lbs this week for a total lost of 38.8 lbs!  I have 18.6 lbs to lose until I reach my goal weight.
> 
> My 5K on Saturday was great! It was my first time running outside and I logged the same time I did in the gym 37.5? mins. I was also 8th in my age group (45-49). I was so proud to see my husband and daughter there with me.  I think they are now wanting to start training.
> 
> I'm now looking at a 5K on May 12th....I just want to keep going! Yesterday I ran for 3.5 miles so I'm not just stopping at 3.1 miles.
> 
> I feel so much better, keep the postive thoughts....you can do it, just don't give up!
> 
> -Stephanie



You rock girl , so proud of you!   



wvjules said:


> Today was weigh-in day.  I lost 3lbs!  I am down a total of 15 since I started WW on March 2.



 



nikkistevej said:


> OK- I sucked this week. Gained 1.8 lbs. It would have been nice to stay the same. I had a "girls" weekend last weekend, then came home and got sick with my allergies, had to go to the doctors and get meds.  Haven't worked out in like 2 weeks!! Just a miserable week. I also think I should stop going with SIL, we started the same time- she 30 lbs to lose, and is almost there. I have 70 to lose and have lost 10. I know I shouldn't compare, but it's hard not too. Just feeling blah tonight!!!



 do not compare your self to your SIL.  We all have sucky weeks.  The important part is you pick up and move on.  And don't even think about the big number it's to stressful.  I had over 70 tp lose to and still can't believe I did it but WW knows what it's doing by giving rewards for small goals .  You can do it!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was up 0.3 on Wednesday.    Can't figure that one out!  But, I'm not letting it get to me.  My prize is that soon, I'll be back on maintenance points and eating MORE food and I'm doing a pretty good job staying focused on that!



I'm sure you'll see a good loss next week.  You are doing great Jess with keeping up with your goal.



averill94 said:


> How do you find maintenance?  ( I swear my leader said it was harder than when you are in losing mode)
> 
> The thought of getting to maintenance and eating more should be a real inspiration for me....let's get this weight loss thing done already.......



I have only been a lifetimer for 6 months and I still struggle everyday.  Weight loss mode wasn't easy but ugh, somedays I just want to be like, I don't care and I can't because I'll gain weight.  Jessie might be able to give a better insight cause she has been maintaining for years.  However, it is worth it.   You just can't ever not be accountable.  Good luck!


----------



## sjms71

Auntie L. said:


> Hi guys!  I'm new to this thread and wanted to introduce myself.  I'm Linda.  I might be a little older than some of you (56) and I've had a life long battle with weight.  I started back (again!) on WW a month ago.  I have a lot to lose (about 80 lbs) but I'm down 11 lbs and feel great!   I'm real busy - like everyone- but I'm trying to put a lot of focus on my weight loss goal!  So, being both a Disney addict  and a WW member, I think this is the perfect place for me!  I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you - you seem like a great, supportive group!
> 
> Linda



Welcome Linda   we are an awesome bunch, if I do say so myself .  Let us know if you have any questions we can help you with.


----------



## keahgirl8

Welcome Linda!


----------



## pwdebbie

npmommie said:


> Are you all doing the points plus? I am thinking of joining. I am not a meeting type person though, anyone do online?



I always swore I'd never join WW or any other diet group.  But here I am!  All I can think is "I should have done this twenty years ago."  Points are working great for me.  The only thing I am having trouble with is adding in enough fruits and veggies -- and they are 0 points, so I should eat all I want.  Problem is, I don't want any.  Gagged my way through strawberries yesterday, if you can believe that.  

I go to meetings and find it to be fine.  I started on Thursday nights but had to switch to Tuesday nights and found that the Tuesday night meeting, led by someone else, has a lot more energy.  I am not a meeting person either, but I can handle this.  I know someone doing it online and she seems to be satisfied.


----------



## keahgirl8

I am doing WW online, and I like it.  However, I am doing it with someone in my family, so I have accountability.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

averill94 said:


> How do you find maintenance?  ( I swear my leader said it was harder than when you are in losing mode)
> 
> The thought of getting to maintenance and eating more should be a real inspiration for me....let's get this weight loss thing done already.......



Your leader is absolutely right!  Losing the weight was a breeze compared to keeping it off.  I haven't been eating maintenance points for quite a while now but I hope to be doing that very soon.  

It's not that the extra food was too much food, for me, it was because I got a little cocky, took risks and just thought it was ok to go off track every once in a while.  I think it was attitude more than anything else.  I'm still below goal but not as far under as I'd like to be.

I'll be eating maintenance points after I lose another couple of pounds and then we'll see now I handle it again.  Hopefully, I've learned from my mistakes.

Actually, the thought of eating more food in a few weeks is helping me stay focused at the moment, too!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Auntie L. said:


> Hi guys!  I'm new to this thread and wanted to introduce myself.  I'm Linda.  I might be a little older than some of you (56) and I've had a life long battle with weight.  I started back (again!) on WW a month ago.  I have a lot to lose (about 80 lbs) but I'm down 11 lbs and feel great!   I'm real busy - like everyone- but I'm trying to put a lot of focus on my weight loss goal!  So, being both a Disney addict  and a WW member, I think this is the perfect place for me!  I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you - you seem like a great, supportive group!
> 
> Linda



Hi Linda!  Welcome.  I'm not 56 but I do expect to be one day.      Isn't it great to find a bunch of people who are on WW and love Disney at the same time?!!  This is definitely the perfect for you to be.    Some of us here have lost close to 80 pounds so we can tell you that really is do-able.

Good luck on your weight loss journey.





npmommie said:


> Are you all doing the points plus? I am thinking of joining. I am not a meeting type person though, anyone do online?



I'm a meetings member.  I know a lot of people have found success doing it online but I need the accountability and the support that I get from attending my meetings.  I've got a wonderful leader -- he's energetic, always happy, funny, has great insight into the program, really knowledgeable, motivating and just a great guy.  ...something you'll miss from doing it online.  However, you have to do what you know is going to work for YOU, not anyone else.  I hope you join and I'm glad that you found our thread.  





sjms71 said:


> I'm sure you'll see a good loss next week.  You are doing great Jess with keeping up with your goal.




Thanks!  What would we all do without your support, Stephanie?!





pwdebbie said:


> I always swore I'd never join WW or any other diet group.  But here I am!  All I can think is "I should have done this twenty years ago."  Points are working great for me.  The only thing I am having trouble with is adding in enough fruits and veggies -- and they are 0 points, so I should eat all I want.  Problem is, I don't want any.  *Gagged my way through strawberries yesterday, if you can believe that.*
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I choose not to believe this!


----------



## Sandi

Auntie L. said:


> Hi guys!  I'm new to this thread and wanted to introduce myself.  I'm Linda.  I might be a little older than some of you (56) and I've had a life long battle with weight.  I started back (again!) on WW a month ago.  I have a lot to lose (about 80 lbs) but I'm down 11 lbs and feel great!   I'm real busy - like everyone- but I'm trying to put a lot of focus on my weight loss goal!  So, being both a Disney addict  and a WW member, I think this is the perfect place for me!  I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you - you seem like a great, supportive group!
> 
> Linda



I just wanted to add my welcome *Linda*!  This is a perfect place for Disney addicted WW members.  I do WW meetings once a week, but this is the group I turn to nearly every day.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Your leader is absolutely right!  Losing the weight was a breeze compared to keeping it off.  I haven't been eating maintenance points for quite a while now but I hope to be doing that very soon.
> 
> It's not that the extra food was too much food, for me, it was because I got *a little cocky*, took risks and just thought it was ok to go off track every once in a while.  I think it was attitude more than anything else.  I'm still below goal but not as far under as I'd like to be.
> 
> I'll be eating maintenance points after I lose another couple of pounds and then we'll see now I handle it again.  Hopefully, I've learned from my mistakes.
> 
> Actually, the thought of eating more food in a few weeks is helping me stay focused at the moment, too!



I love seeing that you get a little cocky every once in awhile *Jessie*!  That sort of summed everything up for me, too.  I'm a lifetimer, but need to lose a little more to get back to my goal.  You always make me smile Jessie.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> I love seeing that you get a little cocky every once in awhile *Jessie*!  That sort of summed everything up for me, too.  I'm a lifetimer, but need to lose a little more to get back to my goal.  You always make me smile Jessie.


----------



## keahgirl8

Today is weigh-in day....1.6 more pounds!  That brings my total to over 30 pounds!


----------



## wvjules

Congratulations Keahgirl.

I buttoned up and tucked in a shirt today. Just a few weeks ago the buttons on this shirt wouldn't button.


----------



## sjms71

keahgirl8 said:


> Today is weigh-in day....1.6 more pounds!  That brings my total to over 30 pounds!



 that is great



wvjules said:


> Congratulations Keahgirl.
> 
> I buttoned up and tucked in a shirt today. Just a few weeks ago the buttons on this shirt wouldn't button.



 great NSV!


----------



## Blndiebby25

Hello all!  I signed up for WeightWatchers just over a week ago again and am doing the program online.  I have done WW in the past and when I was on program did pretty well.  I did my first weigh in on Friday and I had a 4 pound loss which I am pretty happy with.

I am a mother of 3, a new runner, and have around 50 pounds to lose.  I have my first running event coming up on Sunday, a 5k.  My ultimate goals are to be at a healthy weight and to run each of the Disney runs at least once.  My running goal is definitely a very long term goal which will take years to accomplish.  Currently I am hoping to run the Disneyland Half Marathon in 2013.


----------



## keahgirl8

wvjules said:


> Congratulations Keahgirl.
> 
> I buttoned up and tucked in a shirt today. Just a few weeks ago the buttons on this shirt wouldn't button.



Thanks and congratulations to you too!


----------



## Auntie L.

pwdebbie said:


> Hi Linda.  I'm 56 also.  I looked at the WW boards and found some that were Disney-related but they just didn't seem to have the enthusiasm that is here on the DIS.  My parents started hounding me about my weight in high school.  In retrospect, I think that is when my weight issues began.  They required me to diet (paid me $100 per pound lost but I had to lose at least 10 to get it -- I lost 11).  In retrospect, 138 was a perfectly fine weight.  But it was the age of Twiggy and hot pants and stick figures, and I had curves when every one else didn't.  I have 120 to lose now to get back to that weight -- but WW says I should even be lower than that.    So far I've lost 14.8.  I'm hoping that by our trip next April that I'll be down at least 50 more.


Hey PWDebbie - thanks for the welcome!  I was crazy busy the past 2 days, so I'm just replying now!!  I can totally can relate to those past crazy diet experiences!  I guess the iimportant thing is that we just keep going - and I think our age & experience will only help us.  Looking forward to chatting with you!!

Linda


----------



## Auntie L.

Blndiebby25 said:


> Hello all!  I signed up for WeightWatchers just over a week ago again and am doing the program online.  I have done WW in the past and when I was on program did pretty well.  I did my first weigh in on Friday and I had a 4 pound loss which I am pretty happy with.
> 
> I am a mother of 3, a new runner, and have around 50 pounds to lose.  I have my first running event coming up on Sunday, a 5k.  My ultimate goals are to be at a healthy weight and to run each of the Disney runs at least once.  My running goal is definitely a very long term goal which will take years to accomplish.  Currently I am hoping to run the Disneyland Half Marathon in 2013.



I'm a newbie too - this seems like a great group here!  Congrats on a great 1st week!  

Linda


----------



## Auntie L.

sjms71 said:


> Welcome Linda   we are an awesome bunch, if I do say so myself .  Let us know if you have any questions we can help you with.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Auntie L.

CdnBuzzFan & Sandi - Thanx for the welcome, guys!!  

Linda


----------



## averill94

wvjules said:


> Congratulations Keahgirl.
> 
> I buttoned up and tucked in a shirt today. Just a few weeks ago the buttons on this shirt wouldn't button.



That is so awesome!  What a great feeling

Oh well maintenance will have to wait a lil longer....I was up a disappointing 1.4 nut that is what happens when you do not track for the week!!!!!

WELCOME to all the new people here!  WW was the best thing I have ever done for myself


----------



## sjms71

Blndiebby25 said:


> Hello all!  I signed up for WeightWatchers just over a week ago again and am doing the program online.  I have done WW in the past and when I was on program did pretty well.  I did my first weigh in on Friday and I had a 4 pound loss which I am pretty happy with.
> 
> I am a mother of 3, a new runner, and have around 50 pounds to lose.  I have my first running event coming up on Sunday, a 5k.  My ultimate goals are to be at a healthy weight and to run each of the Disney runs at least once.  My running goal is definitely a very long term goal which will take years to accomplish.  Currently I am hoping to run the Disneyland Half Marathon in 2013.



Hello, we have a few runners here!  Lots of luck to you!



averill94 said:


> That is so awesome!  What a great feeling
> 
> Oh well maintenance will have to wait a lil longer....I was up a disappointing 1.4 nut that is what happens when you do not track for the week!!!!!
> 
> WELCOME to all the new people here!  WW was the best thing I have ever done for myself



  at least you know it was from not tracking.  As disappointing as it is I think, at least for me, weeks like that are a big learning tool.  Get back on track and you'll be to goal before you know it .


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> Today is weigh-in day....1.6 more pounds!  That brings my total to over 30 pounds!



Can't wait till I can say that!  Congrats!


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> Can't wait till I can say that!  Congrats!



Thanks!  You will be able to say it.  Just keep it up!

I have to share this with all of you, because I know you will get it.  Yesterday, I was sorting some old clothes and I found a pair of jeans and a shirt that haven't fit for a long time.  I decided to bite the bullet and try them on....and they FIT!  It was pretty emotional, I must say!


----------



## Blndiebby25

keahgirl8 said:


> Thanks!  You will be able to say it.  Just keep it up!
> 
> I have to share this with all of you, because I know you will get it.  Yesterday, I was sorting some old clothes and I found a pair of jeans and a shirt that haven't fit for a long time.  I decided to bite the bullet and try them on....and they FIT!  It was pretty emotional, I must say!



Congrats on the NSV!

I am struggling at work with the candy and chocolate we have hanging around the shipping department.  I find myself saying "1 or 2 won't hurt" which is probably true if it stopped there but I tend to tell myself that 2-3 times a day.

I am not feeling great, getting a cold, and when I am sick I tend to comfort myself with food.  Today I ended up getting a hot chocolate and bagel at Tim Horton's for breakfast which is over 1/2 my points for the day.   Today is going to be a long day.

I did get out for my 4.8km run last night though despite it threatening to rain.  My legs felt a little tight at first but they loosened up and I felt pretty good.  Only 5 more days until my 5km race this weekend.  Hopefully this cold won't get to bad and go away by race time.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Blndiebby25 said:


> Congrats on the NSV!
> 
> I am struggling at work with the candy and chocolate we have hanging around the shipping department.  I find myself saying "1 or 2 won't hurt" which is probably true if it stopped there but I tend to tell myself that 2-3 times a day.
> 
> I am not feeling great, getting a cold, and when I am sick I tend to comfort myself with food.  Today I ended up getting a hot chocolate and bagel at Tim Horton's for breakfast which is over 1/2 my points for the day.   Today is going to be a long day.
> 
> I did get out for my 4.8km run last night though despite it threatening to rain.  My legs felt a little tight at first but they loosened up and I felt pretty good.  Only 5 more days until my 5km race this weekend.  Hopefully this cold won't get to bad and go away by race time.




  I'm in Ontario...and I love Tim Hortons.  They have lots of points friendly items on their menu.  Their breakfast plain oatmeal small is 4pts and the lrg is 6pts.  Their yogurt and berries are 4 pts.  Much better choices than the bagel and hot chocolate as far as the points are concerned.  Here's their nutrition caclulator.  If I know I'll be eating out, I always check online for the points before I go.  http://www.timhortons.com/ca/en/menu/nutrition-calculator.html  I'm not trying to be pushy, just helpful.  

At work, I know it's hard to be exposed to the extra food that's lying around but how about, if you know you're going to eat it anyway, waiting until later in the afternoon to have the first piece then you're not eating all day long.

Good luck on your 5K!


----------



## wvjules

Tomorrow is my WI so I was going to do Banish Fat Boost Metabolism tonight but I also need to do W4D2 of C25K and my daily 30 DS.  

My plan was to have a WW French Vanilla smoothie around 4pm, go home and run at 5:15, do 30DS and then Banish Fat Boost Metabolism.  Do you think that is too much?  Should I just skip the 30DS this evening and do it tomorrow morning instead?

I really need to get back to getting up regularly to do 30 DS.


----------



## Blndiebby25

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm in Ontario...and I love Tim Hortons.  They have lots of points friendly items on their menu.  Their breakfast plain oatmeal small is 4pts and the lrg is 6pts.  Their yogurt and berries are 4 pts.  Much better choices than the bagel and hot chocolate as far as the points are concerned.  Here's their nutrition caclulator.  If I know I'll be eating out, I always check online for the points before I go.  http://www.timhortons.com/ca/en/menu/nutrition-calculator.html  I'm not trying to be pushy, just helpful.
> 
> At work, I know it's hard to be exposed to the extra food that's lying around but how about, if you know you're going to eat it anyway, waiting until later in the afternoon to have the first piece then you're not eating all day long.
> 
> Good luck on your 5K!



Most morning my husband and I stop at Timmy's on the way to work and I usually get the yogurt.  I tried the oatmeal today but not really a fan.  Guess I will stick to my yogurt. 

My co-workers are driving me nuts with all this candy.  Came back to my desk after covering for reception and found a Cadbury Creme Egg sitting on my keyboard.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I was down 1 pound this morning!   A WHOLE pound!


----------



## pwdebbie

Our 35th anniversary was Monday, my lunch at Red Lobster came to 27 points (I get 31 a day).  Weigh in was Tuesday and I fully expected to not be down anything.  Shocker, I was down 3 pounds!  

This morning I go to the eTools page to enter my info and I get the message, "You are losing weight too fast. . . .   Please slow your weigh loss.  If you are unsure about how to slow your weight loss, please speak to a Weight Watchers consultant or your physician."  Ummm, right.  I know exactly how to slow my weight loss, duh!  I wouldn't be going to WW if that was a problem I had!  

Then I go to track my breakfast and I get a little pop up message.  "Your daily points have been adjusted based on your recent weigh-in.  Your new point total is 30."  

Ok, they tell me to slow my weight loss, then they take away one daily point.  Makes a lot of sense to me.    Dh says to just keep eating the way I have and not worry about the single point.

Total loss since joining March 15 is 17.8 lbs.  Only 100 or so more to go.  That sounds so impossible.  I'll be blessed if I have another 50 off over the next year for our 2013 Disney trip.  Anything beyond that would be a double blessing.


----------



## BabyTigger99

eTools will tell you that you are losing too fast if you average over two pounds per week, it is just set up that way.  I wouldn't worry about it right now, especially since you really are in the beginning of your journey.  Just keep doing what you are doing.  You are doing great!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was down 1 pound this morning!   A WHOLE pound!



Yea Jessie!


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was down 1 pound this morning!   A WHOLE pound!



great job girl 



pwdebbie said:


> Our 35th anniversary was Monday, my lunch at Red Lobster came to 27 points (I get 31 a day).  Weigh in was Tuesday and I fully expected to not be down anything.  Shocker, I was down e pounds!
> 
> This morning I go to the eTools page to enter my info and I get the message, "You are losing weight too fast. . . .   Please slow your weigh loss.  If you are unsure about how to slow your weight loss, please speak to a Weight Watchers consultant or your physician."  Ummm, right.  I know exactly how to slow my weight loss, duh!  I wouldn't be going to WW if that was a problem I had!
> 
> Then I go to track my breakfast and I get a little pop up message.  "Your daily points have been adjusted based on your recent weigh-in.  Your new point total is 30."
> 
> Ok, they tell me to slow my weight loss, then they take away one daily point.  Makes a lot of sense to me.    Dh says to just keep eating the way I have and not worry about the single point.
> 
> Total loss since joining March 15 is 17.8 lbs.  Only 100 or so more to go.  That sounds so impossible.  I'll be blessed if I have another 50 off over the next year for our 2013 Disney trip.  Anything beyond that would be a double blessing.



Your post cracked me up!   Keep doin what your doin it's workin for ya.  I know you weren't down "e" lbs was it 3, regardless the number down is down, great job .


----------



## NC State

I lost only .2 lbs....I know...I shouldn't say only .2 lbs that's a lost not a gain.  After losing 2.2 lbs the week before I was disappointed.  I'm now at a total of 39 lbs!

After talking to my leader I'm increasing my daily points from 26 to 29.  I'm still walking one mile at lunch (5 days a week) and running 3.5 miles 4-5 days a week and walking 1.5mile after my weigh in on Wednesdays; I need the extra calories to burn the fat.

Keep the positive thoughts and be your best friend, you will feel better! 

-Stephanie


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

NC State said:


> *I lost only .2 lbs.*...I know...I shouldn't say only .2 lbs that's a lost not a gain.  After losing 2.2 lbs the week before I was disappointed.  I'm now at a total of 39 lbs!
> 
> After talking to my leader I'm increasing my daily points from 26 to 29.  I'm still walking one mile at lunch (5 days a week) and running 3.5 miles 4-5 days a week and walking 1.5mile after my weigh in on Wednesdays; I need the extra calories to burn the fat.
> 
> Keep the positive thoughts and be your best friend, you will feel better!
> 
> -Stephanie



That's almost 200 chocolate chips!


----------



## slp1650

So I've decided to stop weight watchers... I was able to lose 13 pounds, which was all that I really needed to lose.  I have been able to manage my weight and keep it stable for the last month and so I'm going to try this whole thing on my own.

Considering I lead tours and the humid summer is coming, plus I'm training for my first marathon, I see a few more pounds coming off, but I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## wvjules

I have my WI today and I don't feel good about it.  I feel 'heavy' today.

I thought I was was good this week but looking back I'm not so sure.  

DBF was in Barbados so I was better able to plan dinners and exercise but I don't think it worked out too well.  

My mistakes were:  


hoarding points throughout the day and then end up NOT eating them (fell asleep on the couch twice) in the evening. I am under points every day but 2!

running three days in a row (I'm sore now so I'm probably retaining some water)  I want to finish C25K before memorial day so I had to do back to backs this week.  I'm back to every other day starting tomorrow.  

upping my weights on the 30DS.  My forearm muscles feel really strained.  I didn't even attempt 30DS last night or this morning.  

didn't eat any AP and only ate 19 WP (last thursday and friday)

I don't know why my eating habits changed with my DBF out of town.  It's like I was afraid to eat too much during the day and ended up with too many at the end of the day.    I really thought that being alone for the week (yes, I have a DD but she's NEVER home lol) I'd have a great week!  

I'll use this week as a learning curve.  I think I need to eat more.


----------



## keahgirl8

I rarely use my AP and WP.  Some days I don't use all of my daily points either. I'm still losing steadily, but I wonder if I would lose more if I ate more.


----------



## NC State

keahgirl8 said:


> I rarely use my AP and WP.  Some days I don't use all of my daily points either. I'm still losing steadily, but I wonder if I would lose more if I ate more.



I'm the same way. I don't use my AP and will use only half of my WP.  I will use all my 26 pts per day but I'm losing so slowly. The week that I lost 2.2 lbs was a week that I did use my AP and WP.  

I think everyone's bodys are different and you may just need to see which works for you.  I'm know I'm trying to do something different this week and I hope it works!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

slp1650 said:


> So I've decided to stop weight watchers... I was able to lose 13 pounds, which was all that I really needed to lose.  I have been able to manage my weight and keep it stable for the last month and so I'm going to try this whole thing on my own.



Well...good luck.  I think you'll find most would agree that this is not a good idea.  At least keep checking in here on a regular basis.


----------



## keahgirl8

Because of my height and weight, I have a lot of points right now.  It just seems like so many!


----------



## wvjules

Well it went better than expected.  I lost 1.6.  I'm at -16.6.    I just took DD to the doctor so I'm not sure if I'm going for my meeting at 5:30 or if I'll just go on Saturday morning.


----------



## slp1650

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Well...good luck.  I think you'll find most would agree that this is not a good idea.  At least keep checking in here on a regular basis.



I learned what I needed to from weight watchers and I lost what I needed to.  I was never going to be someone who would stay on the plan their entire life... especially since it ended up only being more frustrating and degrading when nothing was happening when I was following the plan for more than a month.  It's not like I am going to go eat like crazy and stop working out... I've been an athlete all my life, I would never be able to fit into that lifestyle.

So considering it's been a week, I'm holding steady on my weight, working out a ton still, and feel less stressed about not worrying about points... actually, for me, it's a great idea.


----------



## pwdebbie

wvjules said:


> Well it went better than expected.  I lost 1.6.  I'm at -16.6.    I just took DD to the doctor so I'm not sure if I'm going for my meeting at 5:30 or if I'll just go on Saturday morning.



Isn't it great to hear that you lost when you thought for sure you hadn't?  Good job!


----------



## nikkistevej

Ok- I am at a 2.4 loss this week. Now I have lost 11.4 total. Is it weird I have more energy? I still weigh alot!! LOL I have been eating alot healthier, with the occasional "cheat".


----------



## nikkistevej

keahgirl8 said:


> Because of my height and weight, I have a lot of points right now.  It just seems like so many!



Yeah mine too!! I have 36 right now, I can't eat all of them.


----------



## nikkistevej

wvjules said:


> Well it went better than expected.  I lost 1.6.  I'm at -16.6.    I just took DD to the doctor so I'm not sure if I'm going for my meeting at 5:30 or if I'll just go on Saturday morning.



Great job!!!


----------



## wvjules

Oh my points decreased.  I'm down to 30 now.  Ugh!


----------



## keahgirl8

nikkistevej said:


> Ok- I am at a 2.4 loss this week. Now I have lost 11.4 total. Is it weird I have more energy? I still weigh alot!! LOL I have been eating alot healthier, with the occasional "cheat".



It is not weird at all!  A little bit makes a big difference!  Also, you are fueling your body with healthy things!


----------



## nikkistevej

keahgirl8 said:


> It is not weird at all!  A little bit makes a big difference!  Also, you are fueling your body with healthy things!



That is true!!


----------



## pwdebbie

nikkistevej said:


> Ok- I am at a 2.4 loss this week. Now I have lost 11.4 total. Is it weird I have more energy? I still weigh alot!! LOL I have been eating alot healthier, with the occasional "cheat".



I was lugging a bag of bird seed up the steps when I realized that my body used to carry that amount of weight around all the time!  No wonder we have more energy -- we aren't carrying around the load we used to.  Just wait till we get to goal -- there will be no stopping us!  Those who used to wait for us as we lagged behind will be struggling to keep us.  Already my dh wants to know where the fire is when we walk the dog.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

wvjules said:


> Oh my points decreased.  I'm down to 30 now.  Ugh!



I was always excited each time my points went down.  It meant that I was getting closer to my weight loss goal!


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> I was lugging a bag of bird seed up the steps when I realized that my body used to carry that amount of weight around all the time!  No wonder we have more energy -- we aren't carrying around the load we used to.  Just wait till we get to goal -- there will be no stopping us!  Those who used to wait for us as we lagged behind will be struggling to keep us.  Already my dh wants to know where the fire is when we walk the dog.





That is so true!  Carry a 10 pound bag of potatoes around for a while.  That is just 10 pounds of your weight!  I have already noticed that I move faster just walking around the house or at work.


----------



## Twingle

Found out at my meeting today that there is going to be a WW recruiter at our meeting next week!  Would love to work for the company once I make Lifetime - the company, the program, and especially my leader have been AMAZING, and I'd love to have the chance to pay it forward.


----------



## keahgirl8

Twingle said:


> Found out at my meeting today that there is going to be a WW recruiter at our meeting next week!  Would love to work for the company once I make Lifetime - the company, the program, and especially my leader have been AMAZING, and I'd love to have the chance to pay it forward.



That's awesome!  I bet it would be a fun job!


----------



## jenrose66

Hi Everyone!  I just joined weight watchers and have my 2nd meeting tomorrow morning.  I'm anxious to see how much weight I lost.  I'm a stress eater and my 3 kids are a huge amount of stress   It's crazy...now that I'm accountable to everything I put in my mouth I can't believe how much mindless eating I did.  Everytime the kids stress me out I feel like I want to throw something in my mouth so bad...and obviously I can't do that now so I'm sure it will take some getting used to.  But I've stayed on program all week and only used 5 of my 49 anytime points.  32 pound weight loss goal here I come!


----------



## keahgirl8

jenrose66 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I just joined weight watchers and have my 2nd meeting tomorrow morning.  I'm anxious to see how much weight I lost.  I'm a stress eater and my 3 kids are a huge amount of stress   It's crazy...now that I'm accountable to everything I put in my mouth I can't believe how much mindless eating I did.  Everytime the kids stress me out I feel like I want to throw something in my mouth so bad...and obviously I can't do that now so I'm sure it will take some getting used to.  But I've stayed on program all week and only used 5 of my 49 anytime points.  32 pound weight loss goal here I come!



Good for you!  You are so right!  WW makes you become so aware of what you're eating.  

Welcome!


----------



## jenrose66

keahgirl8 said:


> Good for you!  You are so right!  WW makes you become so aware of what you're eating.
> 
> Welcome!



I'm a sharer so I will share a true story.  DH works mid to 2nd shift.  He works at home so he's in the basement but I'm still alone with the kids for the majority of the day.  I get up with them cause he sleeps in from working "late" and then I have to bathe them and feed them lunch and dinner by myself and then I put them all to bed.

Anyway the two boys were arguing and the baby was whining so I put on a cartoon and asked them to just chill for a little bit.  I then grabbed a hoho and a Dr. Pepper and locked myself in the bathroom (which is steps from my living room so I was able to hear the kids).  It was the only way I knew I'd get a couple minutes to stuff my face and eat in peace.

I was telling DH about it and he said that I had issues if I was hiding in the bathroom to eat junk food, and he's right.  That pop is like a drug addiction, and no one drinks it but me.  I won't even buy it, my mom buys it and I just take a couple bottles from her house and hide it in the back of my fridge.  

I feel so much better this week.  I quit the pop cold turkey and much of my bloat has gone down.  I don't even miss the pop all that much.  I've noticed that even though I want to stress eat, now that I've cut out so many carbs the cravings aren't nearly as bad.


----------



## keahgirl8

jenrose66 said:


> I'm a sharer so I will share a true story.  DH works mid to 2nd shift.  He works at home so he's in the basement but I'm still alone with the kids for the majority of the day.  I get up with them cause he sleeps in from working "late" and then I have to bathe them and feed them lunch and dinner by myself and then I put them all to bed.
> 
> Anyway the two boys were arguing and the baby was whining so I put on a cartoon and asked them to just chill for a little bit.  I then grabbed a hoho and a Dr. Pepper and locked myself in the bathroom (which is steps from my living room so I was able to hear the kids).  It was the only way I knew I'd get a couple minutes to stuff my face and eat in peace.
> 
> I was telling DH about it and he said that I had issues if I was hiding in the bathroom to eat junk food, and he's right.  That pop is like a drug addiction, and no one drinks it but me.  I won't even buy it, my mom buys it and I just take a couple bottles from her house and hide it in the back of my fridge.
> 
> I feel so much better this week.  I quit the pop cold turkey and much of my bloat has gone down.  I don't even miss the pop all that much.  I've noticed that even though I want to stress eat, now that I've cut out so many carbs the cravings aren't nearly as bad.




Thank you so much for telling your story.  We all have reasons why we eat.  I had a stressful job and a serious addiction to Oreo Blasts from Sonic.  I am so happy to hear about your fresh start!  Please keep coming back and tell us about your progress or if you need encouragement.  We're all in this together!


----------



## pwdebbie

jenrose66 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I just joined weight watchers and have my 2nd meeting tomorrow morning.  I'm anxious to see how much weight I lost.  I'm a stress eater and my 3 kids are a huge amount of stress   It's crazy...now that I'm accountable to everything I put in my mouth I can't believe how much mindless eating I did.  Everytime the kids stress me out I feel like I want to throw something in my mouth so bad...and obviously I can't do that now so I'm sure it will take some getting used to.  But I've stayed on program all week and only used 5 of my 49 anytime points.  32 pound weight loss goal here I come!



My daughter joined nine weeks ago.  She has four kids and says pretty much the same thing you said.  When she started WW she also began the "Couch to 5K" program.  Last week she finished the program and today she is running her first 5K!


----------



## Auntie L.

nikkistevej said:


> Ok- I am at a 2.4 loss this week. Now I have lost 11.4 total. Is it weird I have more energy? I still weigh alot!! LOL I have been eating alot healthier, with the occasional "cheat".



I know what you mean - I've lost 13.2 bur have loads more to lose.  But I already feel way more energetic !  I'm exercising - maybe that's it.  
Anyway, good for us!!


----------



## Auntie L.

pwdebbie said:


> I was lugging a bag of bird seed up the steps when I realized that my body used to carry that amount of weight around all the time!  No wonder we have more energy -- we aren't carrying around the load we used to.  Just wait till we get to goal -- there will be no stopping us!  Those who used to wait for us as we lagged behind will be struggling to keep us.  Already my dh wants to know where the fire is when we walk the dog.



Good Point!  I was thinking that when I picked up a 14 lb kitty litter box - "Almost all of this weight used to be on me!!  Love your dh's comment about the fire!  

OK - gotta go exercise!!


----------



## keahgirl8

Today is weigh-in day...drumroll please...

4.6 pounds!  I can't believe it!


----------



## sjms71

Congrats to everyone on your weight loss this week .   I kind of miss those days weighing to see the number go down.  




jenrose66 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I just joined weight watchers and have my 2nd meeting tomorrow morning.  I'm anxious to see how much weight I lost.  I'm a stress eater and my 3 kids are a huge amount of stress   It's crazy...now that I'm accountable to everything I put in my mouth I can't believe how much mindless eating I did.  Everytime the kids stress me out I feel like I want to throw something in my mouth so bad...and obviously I can't do that now so I'm sure it will take some getting used to.  But I've stayed on program all week and only used 5 of my 49 anytime points.  32 pound weight loss goal here I come!



Welcome    I loved your story!   I can speak for myself in saying I have been there.  The stress of kids and the mindless eating.  I told my husband one time that I was so stressed I needed a cupcake cause it was like a giant hug .   As a huge stress eater too, I can also say it will get better, I no longer feel that pull towards food when I'm stressed.



keahgirl8 said:


> Today is weigh-in day...drumroll please...
> 
> 4.6 pounds!  I can't believe it!



 WOW!  great job!


----------



## jenrose66

keahgirl8 said:


> Today is weigh-in day...drumroll please...
> 
> 4.6 pounds!  I can't believe it!



Congrats on the weight loss!  I weighed in on Saturday morning and was down 5.2 pounds also!


----------



## sjms71

jenrose66 said:


> Congrats on the weight loss!  I weighed in on Saturday morning and was down 5.2 pounds also!



Holy cow, that's great


----------



## keahgirl8

jenrose66 said:


> Congrats on the weight loss!  I weighed in on Saturday morning and was down 5.2 pounds also!



Wow!  That's great!  Congrats!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> Today is weigh-in day...drumroll please...
> 
> 4.6 pounds!  I can't believe it!





jenrose66 said:


> Congrats on the weight loss!  I weighed in on Saturday morning and was down 5.2 pounds also!



How encouraging for both of you! Congrats!


----------



## Sandi

Today was my WI day and I was down 0.8.  For that, I am grateful.  I sort of fell off the WW bus over the last couple of weeks and didn't get to WI last week because I was at a Staff Appreciation luncheon last Wednesday at noon and I didn't track for about 10 days.  I climbed back on the bus on Sunday and have been faithful.  I guess I wasn't as bad as I thought I was.  But, I really want to lose my last 5 pounds and get back to goal weight.  

If I work the plan, the plan will work!  

Good luck to all the other Wednesday weighers.


----------



## pwdebbie

Had WI # 8 last night, down 2.2 lbs to bring me to an even 20 so far!  There was a gal at the meeting who has lost 230 lbs to this point and still has maybe another 75 to go.  It is so encouraging to meet someone who has been in it for the long haul.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Today was my WI day and I was down 0.8.  For that, I am grateful.  I sort of fell off the WW bus over the last couple of weeks and didn't get to WI last week because I was at a Staff Appreciation luncheon last Wednesday at noon and I didn't track for about 10 days.  I climbed back on the bus on Sunday and have been faithful.  I guess I wasn't as bad as I thought I was.  But, I really want to lose my last 5 pounds and get back to goal weight.
> 
> If I work the plan, the plan will work!
> 
> Good luck to all the other Wednesday weighers.





pwdebbie said:


> Had WI # 8 last night, down 2.2 lbs to bring me to an even 20 so far!  There was a gal at the meeting who has lost 230 lbs to this point and still has maybe another 75 to go.  It is so encouraging to meet someone who has been in it for the long haul.



Great job to you both


----------



## jenrose66

Sandi said:


> Today was my WI day and I was down 0.8.  For that, I am grateful.  I sort of fell off the WW bus over the last couple of weeks and didn't get to WI last week because I was at a Staff Appreciation luncheon last Wednesday at noon and I didn't track for about 10 days.  I climbed back on the bus on Sunday and have been faithful.  I guess I wasn't as bad as I thought I was.  But, I really want to lose my last 5 pounds and get back to goal weight.
> 
> If I work the plan, the plan will work!
> 
> Good luck to all the other Wednesday weighers.



Good for you, at least you didn't gain!  How does lifetime membership work?  I was reading about it, but it was confusing.  Do you get to go to free meetings after you maintain your weight for 6 weeks, but then if you show up and you gained weight after that you have to pay in order to stay for the meeting?


----------



## Sandi

jenrose66 said:


> Good for you, at least you didn't gain!  How does lifetime membership work?  I was reading about it, but it was confusing.  Do you get to go to free meetings after you maintain your weight for 6 weeks, but then if you show up and you gained weight after that you have to pay in order to stay for the meeting?



You have it about right. After 6 weeks of maintenance, you are Lifetime and no longer pay the weekly fee. You must weigh in once a month and you do that weigh in the first time you go in that month. You are given a 2 pound "grace" (there is a real term, but my brain is not at full throttle now).  If you are over that, you have to pay the weekly fee. 

I got to Lifetime about 4 years ago. Then I stopped going to meetings because I knew what to do and could do it on my own.   Two years later, I'd gained back nearly all the weight. So I started up again about 2 years ago and it took a year to lose 30 pounds and for the last year I've been struggling with my last 5 pounds. But, I go to the weekly meetings, get support, and have not gained weight.  I think I will get there this summer. 

I think my experience is not uncommon. That was why Jessie was suggesting to another poster that dropping WW and doing it on your own is not recommended (I think).


----------



## averill94

keahgirl8 said:


> Today is weigh-in day...drumroll please...
> 
> 4.6 pounds!  I can't believe it!



jenrose66 -Congrats on the weight loss! I weighed in on Saturday morning and was down 5.2 pounds also! 


OMG Congrats to both of you!  That is amazing!

Hope everyone is having a good week.  This week my leader wants to see my tracker (GULP)!


----------



## wvjules

Another weigh-in where I thought for sure I'd have gain.  I lost 1.4.  Slowly, but surely, I'll get there.  It seems so far away right now now.  I know when I get to the end I'll think the journey wasn't so bad but right now the journey seems endless.  

And I'm super-jealous of those of you that keep losing big each week.  *sigh*


----------



## Twingle

wvjules said:


> Another weigh-in where I thought for sure I'd have gain.  I lost 1.4.  Slowly, but surely, I'll get there.  It seems so far away right now now.  I know when I get to the end I'll think the journey wasn't so bad but right now the journey seems endless.
> 
> And I'm super-jealous of those of you that keep losing big each week.  *sigh*



Great job - the scale is going in the right direction!

Got my FitBit today - excited to see how it helps me meet my goals!


----------



## Hoodie

Just found this!

Started WW on Monday.  It's actually not as bad as I thought it would be. I had done My Fitness Pal after my first pregnancy so the tracking is pretty easy.

My little story:  I was not always overweight.  I was normal and thin until about 15 years ago when 2 things happened  - I was put on Zoloft and at the exact same time my thyroid decided to konk out.  The really unfortunate thing was that it took over 6 months for doctors to figure out what was wrong.  My TSH is normal, but my T3 is way off.  It took months of tests to figure out why I was gaining so much so fast.  I was literally going up full dress/pants sizes every 2-3 weeks.  I have stretch marks on top of stretch marks, not due to pregnancy but because my weight gain was so quick. Six months and nearly 100 pounds later, a doctor finally broke down and ran a full thyroid panel because I refused to leave her office until she did it. (I literally had every symptom.  I was textbook hypothyroid, but I was in my 20's and "too young" and my TSH was in the normal range) Then my mom heard on Oprah of all places that excessive weight gain seemed to be a side effect of Zoloft even though it wasn't listed.  Doc took me off Zoloft, added thyroid, and I lost 30 pounds in less than a month.

Unfortunately my bad habits from when I was always hungry on Zoloft persisted so weight loss since then has been sporadic at best. Had success on MFP until I got pregnant with #2, and now my office decided to offer WW so I decided to try something different.  I desperately want to lose at least 35 pounds by my trip in November, then target after that.  I'm trying to break it into manageable portions because 100 pounds is very daunting!!

I weigh in Mondays, so lets hope for a good start!


----------



## sjms71

averill94 said:


> jenrose66 -Congrats on the weight loss! I weighed in on Saturday morning and was down 5.2 pounds also!
> 
> 
> OMG Congrats to both of you!  That is amazing!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week.  This week my leader wants to see my tracker (GULP)!



Good job 



wvjules said:


> Another weigh-in where I thought for sure I'd have gain.  I lost 1.4.  Slowly, but surely, I'll get there.  It seems so far away right now now.  I know when I get to the end I'll think the journey wasn't so bad but right now the journey seems endless.
> 
> And I'm super-jealous of those of you that keep losing big each week.  *sigh*



First 1.4 is a big loss,I think!   It all adds up.  You will have times the weight falls off and times when it will seem endless.  It took me 2 years to lose over 70lbs.  For 6 months I struggled with the same 3-5 lbs.  But I think it helped me be succcessful in the end.  For me I think if it came to easy then I would have a really hard to maintaining now.   Keep doing the awesome job you're doin .


----------



## sjms71

I know I haven't posted my weigh ins lately but I've been pretty much the same.  This week I'm down .4 woot woot .  I really want to be 3-5lbs below my goal,  so that is my new goal.


----------



## sjms71

Hoodie said:


> Just found this!
> 
> Started WW on Monday.  It's actually not as bad as I thought it would be. I had done My Fitness Pal after my first pregnancy so the tracking is pretty easy.
> 
> My little story:  I was not always overweight.  I was normal and thin until about 15 years ago when 2 things happened  - I was put on Zoloft and at the exact same time my thyroid decided to konk out.  The really unfortunate thing was that it took over 6 months for doctors to figure out what was wrong.  My TSH is normal, but my T3 is way off.  It took months of tests to figure out why I was gaining so much so fast.  I was literally going up full dress/pants sizes every 2-3 weeks.  I have stretch marks on top of stretch marks, not due to pregnancy but because my weight gain was so quick. Six months and nearly 100 pounds later, a doctor finally broke down and ran a full thyroid panel because I refused to leave her office until she did it. (I literally had every symptom.  I was textbook hypothyroid, but I was in my 20's and "too young" and my TSH was in the normal range) Then my mom heard on Oprah of all places that excessive weight gain seemed to be a side effect of Zoloft even though it wasn't listed.  Doc took me off Zoloft, added thyroid, and I lost 30 pounds in less than a month.
> 
> Unfortunately my bad habits from when I was always hungry on Zoloft persisted so weight loss since then has been sporadic at best. Had success on MFP until I got pregnant with #2, and now my office decided to offer WW so I decided to try something different.  I desperately want to lose at least 35 pounds by my trip in November, then target after that.  I'm trying to break it into manageable portions because 100 pounds is very daunting!!
> 
> I weigh in Mondays, so lets hope for a good start!



Glad you found us and good luck.  Manageable goals is what's great about WW.  They celebrate 5%, 10%, Every 5 lbs and so on, it really makes you concentrate and take baby steps instead of being overwhelmed.


----------



## nikkistevej

I lost 2 this week!! Yay!! I am now at a loss of 13.4, of course at home when I am naked and haven't worked and eaten all day- it's 16. I am just happy it was a loss, wish I could go first thing in the morning and be naked when I go.


----------



## keahgirl8

Hoodie said:


> Just found this!
> 
> Started WW on Monday.  It's actually not as bad as I thought it would be. I had done My Fitness Pal after my first pregnancy so the tracking is pretty easy.
> 
> My little story:  I was not always overweight.  I was normal and thin until about 15 years ago when 2 things happened  - I was put on Zoloft and at the exact same time my thyroid decided to konk out.  The really unfortunate thing was that it took over 6 months for doctors to figure out what was wrong.  My TSH is normal, but my T3 is way off.  It took months of tests to figure out why I was gaining so much so fast.  I was literally going up full dress/pants sizes every 2-3 weeks.  I have stretch marks on top of stretch marks, not due to pregnancy but because my weight gain was so quick. Six months and nearly 100 pounds later, a doctor finally broke down and ran a full thyroid panel because I refused to leave her office until she did it. (I literally had every symptom.  I was textbook hypothyroid, but I was in my 20's and "too young" and my TSH was in the normal range) Then my mom heard on Oprah of all places that excessive weight gain seemed to be a side effect of Zoloft even though it wasn't listed.  Doc took me off Zoloft, added thyroid, and I lost 30 pounds in less than a month.
> 
> Unfortunately my bad habits from when I was always hungry on Zoloft persisted so weight loss since then has been sporadic at best. Had success on MFP until I got pregnant with #2, and now my office decided to offer WW so I decided to try something different.  I desperately want to lose at least 35 pounds by my trip in November, then target after that.  I'm trying to break it into manageable portions because 100 pounds is very daunting!!
> 
> I weigh in Mondays, so lets hope for a good start!



I'm so glad you found this thread and have committed to losing weight!  It can be so frustrating when doctors can't figure out what is wrong and refuse to really try.  I had the opposite happen several years ago.  I lost and lost because I couldn't eat.  Of course, eventually they did figure it out, I started eating again, and here we are...but that's another story!  The point is, i understand and I'm glad you're here!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> I know I haven't posted my weigh ins lately but I've been pretty much the same.  This week I'm down .4 woot woot .  I really want to be 3-5lbs below my goal,  so that is my new goal.



Hey Steph, that is a woot-worthy moment.  Yea for you!
Maybe if I would aim to be below my goal I'd actually get to my goal.  Hmmm.  I'm overthinking this and just need to do it!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Hey Steph, that is a woot-worthy moment.  Yea for you!
> Maybe if I would aim to be below my goal I'd actually get to my goal.  Hmmm.  I'm overthinking this and just need to do it!



 Sandi you crack me up.   Girl I am so proud of you for sticking with it no matter what!   You will get there, I just know it.   I am constantly fluctuating within the two pound buffer and am usually right smack in the middle.   I am tired of riding the line every week so want to get a few pounds below.


----------



## sjms71

nikkistevej said:


> I lost 2 this week!! Yay!! I am now at a loss of 13.4, of course at home when I am naked and haven't worked and eaten all day- it's 16. I am just happy it was a loss, wish I could go first thing in the morning and be naked when I go.



Yay  great loss!

 I say that all the time, why can't they have little "changing rooms".  You get into your "birthday suit" step on scale it prints out a ticket with your weight and you hand it to receptionist, perfect idea right?


----------



## nikkistevej

sjms71 said:


> Yay  great loss!
> 
> I say that all the time, why can't they have little "changing rooms".  You get into your "birthday suit" step on scale it prints out a ticket with your weight and you hand it to receptionist, perfect idea right?



Thanks!!! That is a great idea too!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

It's pretty quiet here.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## lisajl

Well, I have not been on here in a while.  
My weight keeps fluctuating by a couple pounds.  I lose it, then I gain it back.
I am not upset, though.  It makes me work harder to figure out what is going on.
I have an appt with an endocrinologist on May 23 for my thyroid issues.
Maybe that is some of the problem.  I think I need more medication.
My brain has been so foggy.  
Weigh in is tomorrow, hopefully, will be back down those two pounds.


----------



## jenrose66

I had my 2nd weigh in yesterday.  Down another 3.8 pounds making my total weight loss 9 pounds!  I also reached my 5% goal and am 7 pounds and a few ounces away from 10%!

I'm thinking I need to try hard to start getting exercise in.  So far I think the majority of my weight loss can be attributed to the giving up pop and night time snacking.

I went to the store after my meeting because I had some Kohl's cash to spend.  I wanted a pair of shoes for my trip, and decided to try on a bathing suit.  I'm not there yet...maybe 10 more pounds before swimsuit shopping, but I did get a pair of skeletoes shoes.  Those are the coolest things ever!  My kids are obsessed with the fact that they have cut outs for the toes.

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## Sandi

We've had a busy weekend. Pretty good as far as eating and exercise go though. DD17 plays tennis on her high school's team and they had a tournament yesterday. She and her doubles partner won their flight and her team won the meet. Then today was dance recital day -- two performances and she did well in those. DH and I were there for all of it and worked lots of walking into our days. Kind of too busy to eat much. Hopefully the scale will agree on Wednesday.


----------



## averill94

Hey Gang!  Hope everyone has a great Monday

Yesterday my leader suggested I try "Simply Filling" for at least a few days this week. (Funny thing is when I looked back over my tracker the majority of my chaoces are part of simply filling....but never did it 100% for the day)

If you have done it can you maybe show me a full days worth of eating?

Thank you so much!
Margaret


----------



## Sandi

averill94 said:


> Hey Gang!  Hope everyone has a great Monday
> 
> Yesterday my leader suggested I try "Simply Filling" for at least a few days this week. (Funny thing is when I looked back over my tracker the majority of my chaoces are part of simply filling....but never did it 100% for the day)
> 
> If you have done it can you maybe show me a full days worth of eating?
> 
> Thank you so much!
> Margaret



Hey Margaret,
I do the SF technique almost exclusively now.  I still track though -- except on really crazy days.  It was kind of interesting because, with the on-line tracker, you can switch techniques to see where your points come out as if you were doing tracking and I was pretty much sticking to my PP number whether I was doing "tracking" or "simply filling."  I was surprised; my Leader was not.  There are lots of Power Foods, so you shouldn't find it too difficult.  The things that SF really cuts out are the processed foods -- I see that as a great benefit and reminder.  So, while I used to do lots of frozen meals at lunch time (Lean Cuisine and Weight Watchers), I don't do that anymore.  It has cut lots of sodium from my diet.  

For breakfast, I always have a 6 ounce, FF yogurt, with frozen berries, and 1/2 cup of General Mills Fiber One cereal (the original).  Those are all Power Foods.

For lunch today, I'm having a sandwich made with reduced calorie bread (2 slices), chicken breast, tomato, lettuce, and mustard.  Celery and carrots and a piece of fruit (I brought a plum, banana, and a pear to work today).

For an afternoon snack, I'll have a piece of fruit.  If I need more, I'll have a yogurt.  If I get a hankering for chocolate, I'll have a WW 2 point bar.

For dinner, we'll have chicken breast, roasted potatoes and carrots in olive oil, a salad with olive oil and vinegar, and green beans (I did a lot of cooking over the weekend, so we're set for the week).  These are all Power Foods and you have to include 2 servings of healthy oils that, according to the book, you do not have to count as extra PP.

If I need a snack at night, I'll have popcorn.  Sometimes I have a WW frozen treat or a bowl of cereal and milk.

It is not difficult to do SF.  Good luck with it.


----------



## bumbershoot

Totally forgot about this thread. 

Joined 2/21 and I'm 18 lbs down.  I start off strong (always do), but it's OK that it's slowing down.

I'm wishing that I had *started* the plan eating ALL my Weekly points.  Eating the Weeklies makes things so much nicer, but it's scary to start adding food!  If I'd started by eating them all, if I had problems with losing I could just drop some of them.  As it is, I have to experiment; see if I'm eating too many of them, or too few, etc etc.

I'm getting a heart rate monitor so I can better estimate activity points.  Should be delivered tomorrow!  Got the Polar FT7.  Hope I like it!


My MIL, with whom I have a rocky relationship, complimented me quite a bit yesterday, when she saw me.  That was nice.

Oh, and I went down a size in pants, and my shirts are getting "longer" as I lose belly and back squish.


----------



## nikkistevej

bumbershoot said:


> Totally forgot about this thread.
> 
> Joined 2/21 and I'm 18 lbs down.  I start off strong (always do), but it's OK that it's slowing down.
> 
> I'm wishing that I had *started* the plan eating ALL my Weekly points.  Eating the Weeklies makes things so much nicer, but it's scary to start adding food!  If I'd started by eating them all, if I had problems with losing I could just drop some of them.  As it is, I have to experiment; see if I'm eating too many of them, or too few, etc etc.
> 
> I'm getting a heart rate monitor so I can better estimate activity points.  Should be delivered tomorrow!  Got the Polar FT7.  Hope I like it!
> 
> 
> My MIL, with whom I have a rocky relationship, complimented me quite a bit yesterday, when she saw me.  That was nice.
> 
> Oh, and I went down a size in pants, and my shirts are getting "longer" as I lose belly and back squish.



Congrats!!! Mine shirts are getting "longer" too, feels great!!


----------



## pwdebbie

At last week's meeting, one of the things discussed was ordering off the children's menu.  I decided to do that when we were at an ice cream place that we seldom go to (it's only five hours away  ) and I asked for their children's menu in order to get a child-size sundae.  I was refused.  I had to order the small adult sundae which I later figured out was HALF of my daily points.  I'm not a big ice cream eater and this just settles it for me.  Don't need a sundae.  Next time, dh gets his ridiculously huge sundae and gives me a bit or two and I will sit there with a glass of water (I love the ice they use, so I actually enjoy getting water there, sounds crazy, right?).


----------



## averill94

Sandi said:


> Hey Margaret,
> I do the SF technique almost exclusively now.  I still track though -- except on really crazy days.  It was kind of interesting because, with the on-line tracker, you can switch techniques to see where your points come out as if you were doing tracking and I was pretty much sticking to my PP number whether I was doing "tracking" or "simply filling."  I was surprised; my Leader was not.  There are lots of Power Foods, so you shouldn't find it too difficult.  The things that SF really cuts out are the processed foods -- I see that as a great benefit and reminder.  So, while I used to do lots of frozen meals at lunch time (Lean Cuisine and Weight Watchers), I don't do that anymore.  It has cut lots of sodium from my diet.
> 
> For breakfast, I always have a 6 ounce, FF yogurt, with frozen berries, and 1/2 cup of General Mills Fiber One cereal (the original).  Those are all Power Foods.
> 
> For lunch today, I'm having a sandwich made with reduced calorie bread (2 slices), chicken breast, tomato, lettuce, and mustard.  Celery and carrots and a piece of fruit (I brought a plum, banana, and a pear to work today).
> 
> For an afternoon snack, I'll have a piece of fruit.  If I need more, I'll have a yogurt.  If I get a hankering for chocolate, I'll have a WW 2 point bar.
> 
> For dinner, we'll have chicken breast, roasted potatoes and carrots in olive oil, a salad with olive oil and vinegar, and green beans (I did a lot of cooking over the weekend, so we're set for the week).  These are all Power Foods and you have to include 2 servings of healthy oils that, according to the book, you do not have to count as extra PP.
> 
> If I need a snack at night, I'll have popcorn.  Sometimes I have a WW frozen treat or a bowl of cereal and milk.
> 
> It is not difficult to do SF.  Good luck with it.



Sandi-

Thank you so much for all of this info.  Just what I needed   I am going to try it for 2 or 3 days this week and see how it goes.  Once again I am stuck at a plateau...hanging in there though!  DH actually just joined this week , so that might help too!

Thanks again
Margaret


----------



## cmcadoo66

Hi everyone!

I am new to DIS boards and just found this thread. I am so happy to have found it.  My commitment has been waning lately and this may be just what I need to get it back! 

I am a returning LT member to WW and I have lost 25 lbs since the beginning of the year. My plan is to make goal by our Christmas 2013 cruise on the Fantasy. With 20 more to go I'm sure I will make it but I just didn't want to put on an unrealistic time pressure on myself. In a perfect world I would be at goal by the time we head to BCR in August but I want to allow myself the time I need to get there. 

I look forward to getting to know everyone and regaining my commitment too!


----------



## keahgirl8

I lost another pound!  I am now at 35.8 total.


----------



## nikkistevej

keahgirl8 said:


> I lost another pound!  I am now at 35.8 total.



Congrats!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

cmcadoo66 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new to DIS boards and just found this thread. I am so happy to have found it.  My commitment has been waning lately and this may be just what I need to get it back!
> 
> I am a returning LT member to WW and I have lost 25 lbs since the beginning of the year. My plan is to make goal by our Christmas 2013 cruise on the Fantasy. With 20 more to go I'm sure I will make it but I just didn't want to put on an unrealistic time pressure on myself. In a perfect world I would be at goal by the time we head to BCR in August but I want to allow myself the time I need to get there.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know everyone and regaining my commitment too!



Welcome!  Good luck on reaching your goal.


----------



## UConnFan

Hi! I just wanted to introduce myself.I'm getting married in a year and 9 days. We'll be Disneymooning right afterwards - I can't wait! I'm going to my first meeting tonight. I've tried so many other things and nothing works. I need the accountability. I'd love to join the discussion here


----------



## NC State

Sorry I didn't check in last Wednesday evening.  

The week before was really bad, we ate out 6 times and I really tried hard to stay on program.  Then last Wednesday my good friend lost her battle with cancer.  So last week was a bad week and I didn't make it to Weight Watchers. 

I did go this week and I lost .2,  I couldn't believe.  I will take it because I had it in my mind that I had gained.  

My total so far is 39.2 lbs gone!  I set a record yesterday by running 3.5 miles in 43.02 mins.  I'm feeling better every day! Keep the positive thoughts going.

-Stephanie


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

NC State said:


> Sorry I didn't check in last Wednesday evening.
> 
> The week before was really bad, we ate out 6 times and I really tried hard to stay on program.  Then last Wednesday my good friend lost her battle with cancer.  So last week was a bad week and I didn't make it to Weight Watchers.
> 
> I did go this week and I lost .2,  I couldn't believe.  I will take it because I had it in my mind that I had gained.
> 
> My total so far is 39.2 lbs gone!  I set a record yesterday by running 3.5 miles in 43.02 mins.  I'm feeling better every day! Keep the positive thoughts going.
> 
> -Stephanie



I'm sorry about your friend, Stephanie.


----------



## nikkistevej

UConnFan said:


> Hi! I just wanted to introduce myself.I'm getting married in a year and 9 days. We'll be Disneymooning right afterwards - I can't wait! I'm going to my first meeting tonight. I've tried so many other things and nothing works. I need the accountability. I'd love to join the discussion here



Welcome! And congratulations on your upcoming wedding!! I started March 15th myself.


----------



## UConnFan

nikkistevej said:


> Welcome! And congratulations on your upcoming wedding!! I started March 15th myself.



How has starting been? What're your favorite meals?


----------



## cmcadoo66

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Welcome!  Good luck on reaching your goal.



Thank you for the welcome and the good luck wishes!! I need all of them I can 
get!

Today is weigh-in and I am down 1lb. this week.......glad to be down but it is the 1lb I gained the previous week.

Starting fresh today and getting back to tracking!

I hope everyone has a great WW day!!


----------



## wvjules

Weigh-in today.  I'm 99% sure I have not lost or gained this week.  I was in the NEGATIVE WPs for the week (that's including eating my APs too!)

I've eaten at Italian Restaurants twice.  One time I got baked penne rustica, and garlic bread.  The next time I had sausage and peppers over fettucini, two rolls, two mozerella sticks and followed that up with birthday cake.  I was pretty good the rest of the week but last night I went to Panda Express and the movies.  The dinner and popcorn fit into my points for the day but it was over 2500mg of sodium.    I had 20 APs to use plus my 49 WPs and I ended up -9. 

I will see what the damage is in a couple of hours.  I was *this*  <--> close to 20lbs and my 10%.  

This weekend my family is coming to town so the weekend will be challenging, again!  But we're going to a seafood place and I know what I'm getting already so I can work the rest of the day around that dinner.  Then on Sunday we're going to breakfast before my family heads back out of town then going to DBF's parents for a cook out. 

I HATE WEEKENDS!

I'll update when I get back from my weigh-in.

ETA:  Back from weigh-in and lunch.  I lost 0.8.   Shocking!


----------



## nikkistevej

UConnFan said:


> How has starting been? What're your favorite meals?



It's been pretty good, I have lost 20lbs according to my scales. We have been grilling alot, plus so many good veggies in "season". I have 50 more to go.


----------



## nikkistevej

wvjules said:


> Weigh-in today.  I'm 99% sure I have not lost or gained this week.  I was in the NEGATIVE WPs for the week (that's including eating my APs too!)
> 
> I've eaten at Italian Restaurants twice.  One time I got baked penne rustica, and garlic bread.  The next time I had sausage and peppers over fettucini, two rolls, two mozerella sticks and followed that up with birthday cake.  I was pretty good the rest of the week but last night I went to Panda Express and the movies.  The dinner and popcorn fit into my points for the day but it was over 2500mg of sodium.    I had 20 APs to use plus my 49 WPs and I ended up -9.
> 
> I will see what the damage is in a couple of hours.  I was *this*  <--> close to 20lbs and my 10%.
> 
> This weekend my family is coming to town so the weekend will be challenging, again!  But we're going to a seafood place and I know what I'm getting already so I can work the rest of the day around that dinner.  Then on Sunday we're going to breakfast before my family heads back out of town then going to DBF's parents for a cook out.
> 
> I HATE WEEKENDS!
> 
> I'll update when I get back from my weigh-in.
> 
> ETA:  Back from weigh-in and lunch.  I lost 0.8.   Shocking!



Well, that's pretty dang good. At least you know that you can "cheat" some and not gain. Good luck with the weekend, I know the feeling!!


----------



## sjms71

jenrose66 said:


> I had my 2nd weigh in yesterday.  Down another 3.8 pounds making my total weight loss 9 pounds!  I also reached my 5% goal and am 7 pounds and a few ounces away from 10%!
> 
> I'm thinking I need to try hard to start getting exercise in.  So far I think the majority of my weight loss can be attributed to the giving up pop and night time snacking.



 great job



bumbershoot said:


> Totally forgot about this thread.
> 
> Joined 2/21 and I'm 18 lbs down.  I start off strong (always do), but it's OK that it's slowing down.
> 
> I'm wishing that I had *started* the plan eating ALL my Weekly points.  Eating the Weeklies makes things so much nicer, but it's scary to start adding food!  If I'd started by eating them all, if I had problems with losing I could just drop some of them.  As it is, I have to experiment; see if I'm eating too many of them, or too few, etc etc.
> 
> I'm getting a heart rate monitor so I can better estimate activity points.  Should be delivered tomorrow!  Got the Polar FT7.  Hope I like it!
> 
> 
> My MIL, with whom I have a rocky relationship, complimented me quite a bit yesterday, when she saw me.  That was nice.
> 
> Oh, and I went down a size in pants, and my shirts are getting "longer" as I lose belly and back squish.



You forgot about us!  .  Love my heart rate monitor.  Keep up the great job sounds like you'll need to go shopping soon.



cmcadoo66 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new to DIS boards and just found this thread. I am so happy to have found it.  My commitment has been waning lately and this may be just what I need to get it back!
> 
> I am a returning LT member to WW and I have lost 25 lbs since the beginning of the year. My plan is to make goal by our Christmas 2013 cruise on the Fantasy. With 20 more to go I'm sure I will make it but I just didn't want to put on an unrealistic time pressure on myself. In a perfect world I would be at goal by the time we head to BCR in August but I want to allow myself the time I need to get there.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know everyone and regaining my commitment too!



Welcome   congrats on your loss this week too 



keahgirl8 said:


> I lost another pound!  I am now at 35.8 total.







UConnFan said:


> Hi! I just wanted to introduce myself.I'm getting married in a year and 9 days. We'll be Disneymooning right afterwards - I can't wait! I'm going to my first meeting tonight. I've tried so many other things and nothing works. I need the accountability. I'd love to join the discussion here



hi, congrats on your upcoming wedding and your decision to do WW.  



NC State said:


> Sorry I didn't check in last Wednesday evening.
> 
> The week before was really bad, we ate out 6 times and I really tried hard to stay on program.  Then last Wednesday my good friend lost her battle with cancer.  So last week was a bad week and I didn't make it to Weight Watchers.
> 
> I did go this week and I lost .2,  I couldn't believe.  I will take it because I had it in my mind that I had gained.
> 
> My total so far is 39.2 lbs gone!  I set a record yesterday by running 3.5 miles in 43.02 mins.  I'm feeling better every day! Keep the positive thoughts going.
> 
> -Stephanie



Sorry about your friend, so glad you are keeping positive though .



wvjules said:


> Weigh-in today.  I'm 99% sure I have not lost or gained this week.  I was in the NEGATIVE WPs for the week (that's including eating my APs too!)
> 
> I've eaten at Italian Restaurants twice.  One time I got baked penne rustica, and garlic bread.  The next time I had sausage and peppers over fettucini, two rolls, two mozerella sticks and followed that up with birthday cake.  I was pretty good the rest of the week but last night I went to Panda Express and the movies.  The dinner and popcorn fit into my points for the day but it was over 2500mg of sodium.    I had 20 APs to use plus my 49 WPs and I ended up -9.
> 
> I will see what the damage is in a couple of hours.  I was *this*  <--> close to 20lbs and my 10%.
> 
> This weekend my family is coming to town so the weekend will be challenging, again!  But we're going to a seafood place and I know what I'm getting already so I can work the rest of the day around that dinner.  Then on Sunday we're going to breakfast before my family heads back out of town then going to DBF's parents for a cook out.
> 
> I HATE WEEKENDS!
> 
> I'll update when I get back from my weigh-in.
> 
> ETA:  Back from weigh-in and lunch.  I lost 0.8.   Shocking!



Woot woot


----------



## averill94

*Originally Posted by NC State  
Sorry I didn't check in last Wednesday evening. 

The week before was really bad, we ate out 6 times and I really tried hard to stay on program. Then last Wednesday my good friend lost her battle with cancer. So last week was a bad week and I didn't make it to Weight Watchers. 

I did go this week and I lost .2, I couldn't believe. I will take it because I had it in my mind that I had gained. 

My total so far is 39.2 lbs gone! I set a record yesterday by running 3.5 miles in 43.02 mins. I'm feeling better every day! Keep the positive thoughts going.

-Stephanie *

Stephanie- I am so sorry to hear abput your friend.  WHat a difficult thing to go through.  Amazing that you did so well WI wise.  Take care of yourself.

WELCOME to the new people that have joined us!


----------



## pwdebbie

I went back to my doctor for a blood pressure check yesterday.  My bp was only a little better.  (My incentive for joining WW was that she wanted to change my bp meds to something stronger.)  However, my weight was down 24 pounds since my March 12th appointment!  So, I think I've bought myself more time before she'll say anything about the meds.  I only saw a nurse as my doc is out for two weeks, giving me some time before I hear from her about the meds.  The nurse told me that one of their staff members has lost some weight and is no longer on pain meds or bp meds and is also no longer pre-diabetic.  That's encouraging to hear.


----------



## mhsjax

Hi everyone,  I popped in months ago and introduced myself and said I was starting WW.  Well I did. Problem is I don't stick with it for long.  I keep trying to do Atkins, without success.  I seem to think that if I stick with it, it will get rid of this belly fat quicker than anything.  Well I just can't do it.  I have lost 20 pounds total over the past 1.5 years but I am starting to see a slow gain on the scale.   So today I woke up with a new resolve.  WW is going to be the way, I know what I am eating, I have to account for points and it will be a life long way of eating.  So there it is, Starting today I am WW full force.  I have about 40-45 pounds to lose and they will come off.   Oh and Happy Mothers Day to everyone out there.


----------



## averill94

pwdebbie said:


> i went back to my doctor for a blood pressure check yesterday.  My bp was only a little better.  (my incentive for joining ww was that she wanted to change my bp meds to something stronger.)  however, my weight was down 24 pounds since my march 12th appointment!  So, i think i've bought myself more time before she'll say anything about the meds.  I only saw a nurse as my doc is out for two weeks, giving me some time before i hear from her about the meds.  The nurse told me that one of their staff members has lost some weight and is no longer on pain meds or bp meds and is also no longer pre-diabetic.  That's encouraging to hear.



awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## averill94

mhsjax said:


> Hi everyone,  I popped in months ago and introduced myself and said I was starting WW.  Well I did. Problem is I don't stick with it for long.  I keep trying to do Atkins, without success.  I seem to think that if I stick with it, it will get rid of this belly fat quicker than anything.  Well I just can't do it.  I have lost 20 pounds total over the past 1.5 years but I am starting to see a slow gain on the scale.   So today I woke up with a new resolve.  WW is going to be the way, I know what I am eating, I have to account for points and it will be a life long way of eating.  So there it is, Starting today I am WW full force.  I have about 40-45 pounds to lose and they will come off.   Oh and Happy Mothers Day to everyone out there.



Welcome !!!!
I think WW works because it is realistic and a plan that you can use everyday of your life.  My leader said "Your journey , your way".  You can go full throttle and get to goal...or not and take a little longer.  Congrats on the loass of 20lbs, that is great!

So glad to see you here!


----------



## UConnFan

mhsjax said:


> Hi everyone,  I popped in months ago and introduced myself and said I was starting WW.  Well I did. Problem is I don't stick with it for long.  I keep trying to do Atkins, without success.  I seem to think that if I stick with it, it will get rid of this belly fat quicker than anything.  Well I just can't do it.  I have lost 20 pounds total over the past 1.5 years but I am starting to see a slow gain on the scale.   So today I woke up with a new resolve.  WW is going to be the way, I know what I am eating, I have to account for points and it will be a life long way of eating.  So there it is, Starting today I am WW full force.  I have about 40-45 pounds to lose and they will come off.   Oh and Happy Mothers Day to everyone out there.



I'm brand-spankin' new to WW, but from what I can tell it works well because it accounts for the whole nutritional makeup of a food. It's easier to maintain because it's better for you body. I know I fee great after just one week of it. Plus, you can eat anything you want - WW just teaches you portion control  Good luck! Do you go to meetings? That's my favorite part, I think.


----------



## jkfandel

I am joining in.   Week two of WW second weigh in on Tuesday.  Happy I found all of you here.  My biggest challenge now is to begin exercising to I can continue to lose first week down 3.  Many more to go (70)!!


----------



## pwdebbie

jkfandel said:


> I am joining in.   Week two of WW second weigh in on Tuesday.  Happy I found all of you here.  My biggest challenge now is to begin exercising to I can continue to lose first week down 3.  Many more to go (70)!!



Welcome aboard!  I'm fairly new also, just finished eight weeks on the program.  Swore all my life I'd never join WW and now I am wishing I had done this years ago.  I've got more to go than you do, but my first goal will be to weigh 180 by next April when we go to WDW.  That would be about 50 more from where I am now.  I think it is doable, dh is afraid I'm setting my expectations too high and will get frustrated.  We'll see.  I already warned him that I will have to a buy a complete new summer wardrobe next April.


----------



## keahgirl8

mhsjax said:


> Hi everyone,  I popped in months ago and introduced myself and said I was starting WW.  Well I did. Problem is I don't stick with it for long.  I keep trying to do Atkins, without success.  I seem to think that if I stick with it, it will get rid of this belly fat quicker than anything.  Well I just can't do it.  I have lost 20 pounds total over the past 1.5 years but I am starting to see a slow gain on the scale.   So today I woke up with a new resolve.  WW is going to be the way, I know what I am eating, I have to account for points and it will be a life long way of eating.  So there it is, Starting today I am WW full force.  I have about 40-45 pounds to lose and they will come off.   Oh and Happy Mothers Day to everyone out there.


 
This is my third go-round on WW.  I would start out losing weight consistently, follow all the rules, then start to get lazyand full of excuses.  I also never did exercise like I should have.  This time, I am motivated.  I have a completely different attitude.  Good for you starting again!  Keep focused and you can do anything!  Keep in touch!


----------



## averill94

jkfandel said:


> I am joining in.   Week two of WW second weigh in on Tuesday.  Happy I found all of you here.  My biggest challenge now is to begin exercising to I can continue to lose first week down 3.  Many more to go (70)!!



Congrats on joining!!!!!Welcome aboard.


----------



## averill94

Very happy to say that I WI yesterday and after doing four days of simply filling.......I was down an* astonishing* 3.4!

Very weird because I thought I was eating so well all along and I found simply filling to be almost a whole different approach.  If any of you feel "stalled" it might be worth trying!

I was so elated yesterday at my meeting.  I do not think I have had a true loss like that since my first month (which was October 2010)!


BTW I bought tix for La Nouba yesterday!  Anybody here see it? Hope everyone had a happy mothers day.


----------



## mhsjax

averill94 said:


> Welcome !!!!
> I think WW works because it is realistic and a plan that you can use everyday of your life.  My leader said "Your journey , your way".  You can go full throttle and get to goal...or not and take a little longer.  Congrats on the loass of 20lbs, that is great!
> 
> So glad to see you here!



Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Sandi

averill94 said:


> Very happy to say that I WI yesterday and after doing four days of simply filling.......I was down an* astonishing* 3.4!
> 
> Very weird because I thought I was eating so well all along and I found simply filling to be almost a whole different approach.  If any of you feel "stalled" it might be worth trying!
> 
> I was so elated yesterday at my meeting.  I do not think I have had a true loss like that since my first month (which was October 2010)!
> 
> 
> BTW I bought tix for La Nouba yesterday!  Anybody hear see it?  I have read mixed reviews....I hope it is wonderful (hefty price!)
> 
> Hope everyone had a happy mothers day.



I'm glad the SFT worked for you.  Sometimes your body just needs you to do something different to shake things up.  

We've seen La Nouba three times.  We thought it was terrific.  I've seen other Cirque shows, too, but La Nouba is my favorite.  I think you'll enjoy it!


----------



## pwdebbie

averill94 said:


> Very happy to say that I WI yesterday and after doing four days of simply filling.......I was down an* astonishing* 3.4!
> 
> Very weird because I thought I was eating so well all along and I found simply filling to be almost a whole different approach.  If any of you feel "stalled" it might be worth trying!
> 
> I was so elated yesterday at my meeting.  I do not think I have had a true loss like that since my first month (which was October 2010)!
> 
> 
> BTW I bought tix for La Nouba yesterday!  Anybody hear see it?  I have read mixed reviews....I hope it is wonderful (hefty price!)
> 
> Hope everyone had a happy mothers day.



When Simply Filling was mentioned here last week, I had no idea what you were talking about.  But this week it is one of the topics on my WW page, so I read a bit about it.  Still don't understand it, but it is nice to know there is an option if I hit a plateau that might help.  If I hadn't seen this last week, I probably would have ignored that article on the website, so thank you!  Sounds like it was very beneficial to you.


----------



## UConnFan

I'm wondering how long it took you all to lose that first 5% and 10%?


----------



## keahgirl8

Weigh-in day:  down 1.2 pounds!  This brings my total to 37!


----------



## Sandi

UConnFan said:


> I'm wondering how long it took you all to lose that first 5% and 10%?



I think that's going to vary a lot by how much weight someone has to lose and how strictly they work the plan.  Most people are pretty darn committed for about 6 weeks and a lot will get the first 5% during that time period.  To reach my first 5%, I had to lose about 8 pounds and I did that in the first month.  Getting to 10% was harder, but I think I was there before the end of the third month.  After that, it was much slower.  I'm now 5 pounds away from goal and have been struggling with this for months.

I'm not sure that comparing yourself to anyone else does you any good (and I'm using "you" in a general sense -- not you UConnFan).  Every person's circumstances are different as are their bodies.  Intellectually, we all know how to lose weight.  Physically and emotionally, it's not easy for most of us.


----------



## BabyTigger99

Sandi said:


> I think that's going to vary a lot by how much weight someone has to lose and how strictly they work the plan.  Most people are pretty darn committed for about 6 weeks and a lot will get the first 5% during that time period.  To reach my first 5%, I had to lose about 8 pounds and I did that in the first month.  Getting to 10% was harder, but I think I was there before the end of the third month.  After that, it was much slower.  I'm now 5 pounds away from goal and have been struggling with this for months.
> 
> I'm not sure that comparing yourself to anyone else does you any good (and I'm using "you" in a general sense -- not you UConnFan).  Every person's circumstances are different as are their bodies.  Intellectually, we all know how to lose weight.  Physically and emotionally, it's not easy for most of us.



I agree with all this.  Everyone's journey is different, and if you base your expectations on what other people have done, you can end up setting yourself up for failure.  For what it is worth, I hit 5% after 3 weeks (lost 11.8 total), and 10% after 6 weeks (21.2 pounds total).


----------



## pwdebbie

Good WI last night, down 2.6 (and that was after lunch at TGIFriday's -- I did get a salad but it came to 10 points  ).

However, maybe someone can here can help me out with something.  When I went to the weight tracker, I put in the wrong weight (actually put in my total lbs lost instead of my weight -- got told I had exceeded my goal and needed to put on some weight, lol).  I was able to fix that (after many failed attempts) but one thing didn't change.  When I put in the wrong weight, it changed my DP to 35 (I started at 33 and was down to 30).  After I corrected the weight, the DP didn't change.  I want to stay with 30, not 35.  Is there a way to fix this or should I just ignore it?


----------



## Sandi

pwdebbie said:


> Good WI last night, down 2.6 (and that was after lunch at TGIFriday's -- I did get a salad but it came to 10 points  ).
> 
> However, maybe someone can here can help me out with something.  When I went to the weight tracker, I put in the wrong weight (actually put in my total lbs lost instead of my weight -- got told I had exceeded my goal and needed to put on some weight, lol).  I was able to fix that (after many failed attempts) but one thing didn't change.  When I put in the wrong weight, it changed my DP to 35 (I started at 33 and was down to 30).  After I corrected the weight, the DP didn't change.  I want to stay with 30, not 35.  Is there a way to fix this or should I just ignore it?



Congrats on your loss.

You can change your PP target.  Go to Settings and make sure you've selected the "tracking" technique.  Then, toward the bottom is an "advanced" setting section where you can manually adjust the daily PP allowance.  My guess is there was a glitch when you entered the incorrect weight and the calculation just wasn't done correctly automatically.  Just getting into the settings might force the calculation to take place.  If not, you can adjust the daily PP right there to whatever value works for you.

I hope that was clear and helpful.


----------



## wvjules

pwdebbie said:


> Good WI last night, down 2.6 (and that was after lunch at TGIFriday's -- I did get a salad but it came to 10 points  ).
> 
> However, maybe someone can here can help me out with something.  When I went to the weight tracker, I put in the wrong weight (actually put in my total lbs lost instead of my weight -- got told I had exceeded my goal and needed to put on some weight, lol).  I was able to fix that (after many failed attempts) but one thing didn't change.  When I put in the wrong weight, it changed my DP to 35 (I started at 33 and was down to 30).  After I corrected the weight, the DP didn't change.  I want to stay with 30, not 35.  Is there a way to fix this or should I just ignore it?



It sounds like it changed you fromn "losing" to "Maintenance".  I'd check that and correct it first.  Open your plan manager and go to settings and take a look at the *Objective*.  

Congrats on your loss!

I'm starting SFT officially on Thursday but I have been mostly following it yesterday and today (breakfast and dinner and most of lunch).  I think I'm really going to like it.  I find it a lot easier to fit in the GHC without having to worry about budgeting points for them.  I'm going to try it for 3 weeks since a week doesn't really indicate a trend.   SFT seems like it will be a better fit for me long-term. We shall see!

I'm hoping to get my 10% tomorrow and finally break the 20lbs lost threshold.  I feel reall good about this week, even with the Mother's Day dinner, cake and breakfast.


----------



## Sandi

wvjules said:


> It sounds like it changed you fromn "losing" to "Maintenance".  I'd check that and correct it first.  Open your plan manager and go to settings and take a look at the *Objective*.
> 
> Congrats on your loss!
> 
> I'm starting SFT officially on Thursday but I have been mostly following it yesterday and today (breakfast and dinner and most of lunch).  I think I'm really going to like it.  I find it a lot easier to fit in the GHC without having to worry about budgeting points for them.  I'm going to try it for 3 weeks since a week doesn't really indicate a trend.   SFT seems like it will be a better fit for me long-term. We shall see!
> 
> I'm hoping to get my 10% tomorrow and finally break the 20lbs lost threshold.  I feel reall good about this week, even with the Mother's Day dinner, cake and breakfast.



You make a good point about "losing" versus "maintenance."  I didn't think about that.  Nice catch!

I hope you like the SFT.  You are wise to give it a few weeks before making up your mind.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

A member celebrated reaching 100lbs in my meeting today.  It took him 5 years but he stuck with it and he's not done losing yet.   So 100lbs in 5yrs works out to about what... half a pound per week?  ...maybe less?  (not very good at math).  I just mention this because lots of people get discouraged with their weight loss journey because it doesn't come off as fast as they would like but this guy never gave up.  During the long process, he has not only lost the weight but he's learned valuable lessons as well, like how to make healthy choices and how to recover after having a bad day or bad week.  So I just wanted to say that sometimes when the scale doesn't tell us what we want to hear, we shouldn't give up.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> A member celebrated reaching 100lbs in my meeting today.  It took him 5 years but he stuck with it and he's not done losing yet.   So 100lbs in 5yrs works out to about what... half a pound per week?  ...maybe less?  (not very good at math).  I just mention this because lots of people get discouraged with their weight loss journey because it doesn't come off as fast as they would like but this guy never gave up.  During the long process, he has not only lost the weight but he's learned valuable lessons as well, like how to make healthy choices and how to recover after having a bad day or bad week.  So I just wanted to say that sometimes when the scale doesn't tell us what we want to hear, we shouldn't give up.



What an inspiration. Boy, I really needed to hear a story like that. I did the math and his progress was about 0.4 pounds per week.  He is in a much better place than he was 5 years ago.  Even though I'm not at my goal, I am also in a better place now than I was 2 years ago. Thanks for the reminder about different ways to measure success.


----------



## bumbershoot

Sandi said:


> I think that's going to vary a lot by how much weight someone has to lose and how strictly they work the plan.



Oh definitely.  Also, how old they are, if they work out, and even down to if they have the type of metabolism that lets them lose easily once they start trying (or if they are the opposite).





CdnBuzzFan said:


> A member celebrated reaching 100lbs in my meeting today.  It took him 5 years but he stuck with it and he's not done losing yet.   So 100lbs in 5yrs works out to about what... half a pound per week?  ...maybe less?  (not very good at math).  I just mention this because lots of people get discouraged with their weight loss journey because it doesn't come off as fast as they would like but this guy never gave up.  During the long process, he has not only lost the weight but he's learned valuable lessons as well, like how to make healthy choices and how to recover after having a bad day or bad week.  So I just wanted to say that sometimes when the scale doesn't tell us what we want to hear, we shouldn't give up.



That is SO amazing.  4 years ago my husband was doing WW on his own (I wasn't willing to change my eating, boo on me) and was losing .2, .4, gain .4, lose .6, .2, gain .2 (and so on).  He felt that those were "bad" losses, and after a year or so, he quit.

And, bet you can guess...put all the weight and so much more right back on.  (to be fair, it did turn out that during that time he was developing a pituitary tumor that normally causes BIG weight gains, so the losses were actually *extra* good, considering)

This time he KNOWS that ANY loss is good!  And that story was very powerful.  

During our first time through WW together (preparing for our wedding), a Lifetime member shared her (also Lifetime) father's thought on the relative expense of getting to goal.  The father said that if someone were to come to you and ask you how much you would pay to be at goal...would the total amount you would offer be *less* than what you'll end up spending with WW to get to goal?  Probably not.

And doing the cost of our Monthly pass for that man's 5 years...isn't actually THAT expensive.  it really opened my eyes!  So THANK YOU for sharing the story!





sjms71 said:


> You forgot about us!  .  Love my heart rate monitor.  Keep up the great job sounds like you'll need to go shopping soon.



I'm so sorry I forgot.  I keep forgetting about the trip report I'm still writing for Universal, too.  




pwdebbie said:


> The nurse told me that one of their staff members has lost some weight and is no longer on pain meds or bp meds and is also no longer pre-diabetic.  That's encouraging to hear.



Just keep going!  It hasn't been long at all; maybe your body just needs to catch up to itself.   *ETA...I'm going by the amount you've lost just since March...assuming that's your total loss...I might be wrong though! forgive me if it's been much longer than that*

At our last meeting, there were *scads* of people telling about having their medications lowered or stopped completely after they lost weight!  I think that most of them ,if not all, were *at least* at their 10% and many were beyond that once the medications changed, so keep plugging away!


----------



## bumbershoot

Oh, the heart rate monitor!  I'm liking it.  Turns out my exact monitor communicates automatically with the Precor ellipticals at my gym, which is kind of fun.

On the other hand, even though I enter in my information to the machine (and of course it's in the HRM), the calories expended shown on the elliptical was nearly 100 *more* than what my HRM showed.  Eek!  Guess their computers are using different calculations...

I like having that official info, though.


----------



## pwdebbie

Thanks for the help about the Daily Points.  My plan had gotten changed to Maintenance, I switched it back to Losing and voila, my points are now 29.  I expect to reach 10% next week, fingers crossed.


----------



## wvjules

Guess who reached 10% today?

<------this girl! 

I was down 1.4.  That gave my 10% and put me over 20#.  WooHoo!


----------



## Sandi

wvjules said:


> Guess who reached 10% today?
> 
> <------this girl!
> 
> I was down 1.4.  That gave my 10% and put me over 20#.  WooHoo!



Congratulations.  You've earned some more cheers!


----------



## UConnFan

wvjules said:


> Guess who reached 10% today?
> 
> <------this girl!
> 
> I was down 1.4.  That gave my 10% and put me over 20#.  WooHoo!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## NC State

I didn't gain and I didn't lose so I'm at 39.2 lbs gone!  This is really good because I made a pig of myself with bar-b-q/slaw/hushpuppies. Lots of hushpuppies and three slices of carrot cake!  

Monday at the gym at the 2 mile mark I had a sharp pain in my left ankle and weakness where I had to hold onto the treadmill.  Once I got the 2.5 miles mark I completely stop.  This happen to me about 10 years ago so I know it's tendonitis.  I have to take a break and not walk or run for a week or two.  I'm so upset about this because I was just working out a plan to run in the Princess 1/2 Marathon at WDW in February. I'm not going to let this get me down...I just hope I can start back running soon!

-Stephanie


----------



## sjms71

Hello everyone, glad to see all the losses. CONGRATS!  

Welcome to those newbies who have joined us too .

Missed my meeting today, DD got her braces off.  It was just as well cause I am just having one of those "bad" weeks.  Last Friday my dad went to ER having chest pain and numbness in arm.  Long story short, after many test they discovered a tumor in his brain and he had emergency surgery on Tuesday.   Surgery went well and we are waiting for biopsy results, hopefully not cancer.  It's hard being so far away but my brother is close so that helps. I may need to fly up to New Jersey to help out.   Anyway, please keep my dad in your prayers if you guys don't mind .


----------



## NC State

sjms71 said:


> Hello everyone, glad to see all the losses. CONGRATS!
> 
> Welcome to those newbies who have joined us too .
> 
> Missed my meeting today, DD got her braces off.  It was just as well cause I am just having one of those "bad" weeks.  Last Friday my dad went to ER having chest pain and numbness in arm.  Long story short, after many test they discovered a tumor in his brain and he had emergency surgery on Tuesday.   Surgery went well and we are waiting for biopsy results, hopefully not cancer.  It's hard being so far away but my brother is close so that helps. I may need to fly up to New Jersey to help out.   Anyway, please keep my dad in your prayers if you guys don't mind .



I'm sor sorry about your dad, I pray for good news!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Hi everyone, 

My name is Shakisha I am a Wife & Mother to 2 great kids. 

We are a Disney loving family.....well at least me and the kids are DH just "tags along to be with his family" 

I was never quite able to lose the baby weight, and have been "chubby" my whole life.  I'd like to change that.  The kids are now 11 and 7 soon to be 12 and 8.

I just recently Join weight watchers my goal is to lose 75 lbs, make some new friends and learn to embrace me for me!


----------



## keahgirl8

Welcome!  I think you'll like WW.  Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## averill94

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Shakisha I am a Wife & Mother to 2 great kids.
> 
> We are a Disney loving family.....well at least me and the kids are DH just "tags along to be with his family"
> 
> I was never quite able to lose the baby weight, and have been "chubby" my whole life.  I'd like to change that.  The kids are now 11 and 7 soon to be 12 and 8.
> 
> I just recently Join weight watchers my goal is to lose 75 lbs, make some new friends and learn to embrace me for me!



Welcome Shakisha!  This is a great place for Disney lovin WW people.


----------



## averill94

sjms71 said:


> Hello everyone, glad to see all the losses. CONGRATS!
> 
> Welcome to those newbies who have joined us too .
> 
> Missed my meeting today, DD got her braces off.  It was just as well cause I am just having one of those "bad" weeks.  Last Friday my dad went to ER having chest pain and numbness in arm.  Long story short, after many test they discovered a tumor in his brain and he had emergency surgery on Tuesday.   Surgery went well and we are waiting for biopsy results, hopefully not cancer.  It's hard being so far away but my brother is close so that helps. I may need to fly up to New Jersey to help out.   Anyway, please keep my dad in your prayers if you guys don't mind .



OMG your Dad is in my prayers
It must be SO HARD being far away.  Take care of yourself.
Margaret


----------



## pwdebbie

wvjules said:


> Guess who reached 10% today?
> 
> <------this girl!
> 
> I was down 1.4.  That gave my 10% and put me over 20#.  WooHoo!



Good for you!


----------



## pwdebbie

sjms71 said:


> Hello everyone, glad to see all the losses. CONGRATS!
> 
> Welcome to those newbies who have joined us too .
> 
> Missed my meeting today, DD got her braces off.  It was just as well cause I am just having one of those "bad" weeks.  Last Friday my dad went to ER having chest pain and numbness in arm.  Long story short, after many test they discovered a tumor in his brain and he had emergency surgery on Tuesday.   Surgery went well and we are waiting for biopsy results, hopefully not cancer.  It's hard being so far away but my brother is close so that helps. I may need to fly up to New Jersey to help out.   Anyway, please keep my dad in your prayers if you guys don't mind .



I hope you get good biopsy results and that they come soon.  We are awaiting the same on my mom, she had two large masses removed last week from her abdomen.  And I understand how hard it is to be so far away and not able to just be there when you want to be.  My folks are "only" five hours away BUT I have a disabled dh so I can't just leave him here to go there. He has to go along with me.


----------



## sjms71

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Shakisha I am a Wife & Mother to 2 great kids.
> 
> We are a Disney loving family.....well at least me and the kids are DH just "tags along to be with his family"
> 
> I was never quite able to lose the baby weight, and have been "chubby" my whole life.  I'd like to change that.  The kids are now 11 and 7 soon to be 12 and 8.
> 
> I just recently Join weight watchers my goal is to lose 75 lbs, make some new friends and learn to embrace me for me!



Welcome Shakisha!  Let us know if we can help you in any way.  Good luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:


> I'm sor sorry about your dad, I pray for good news!





averill94 said:


> OMG your Dad is in my prayers
> It must be SO HARD being far away.  Take care of yourself.
> Margaret





pwdebbie said:


> I hope you get good biopsy results and that they come soon.  We are awaiting the same on my mom, she had two large masses removed last week from her abdomen.  And I understand how hard it is to be so far away and not able to just be there when you want to be.  My folks are "only" five hours away BUT I have a disabled dh so I can't just leave him here to go there. He has to go along with me.




THANK YOU  everyone .  Pwdebbie, I will keep your mom in my prayers too.   Just talked to my dad, still no results but he was sent home yesterday, unexpectedly to my parents.   I thought brain surgery would land you more than two days in the hospital .   But he sounds good and he is in no pain thank goodness.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Hello everyone, glad to see all the losses. CONGRATS!
> 
> Welcome to those newbies who have joined us too .
> 
> Missed my meeting today, DD got her braces off.  It was just as well cause I am just having one of those "bad" weeks.  Last Friday my dad went to ER having chest pain and numbness in arm.  Long story short, after many test they discovered a tumor in his brain and he had emergency surgery on Tuesday.   Surgery went well and we are waiting for biopsy results, hopefully not cancer.  It's hard being so far away but my brother is close so that helps. I may need to fly up to New Jersey to help out.   Anyway, please keep my dad in your prayers if you guys don't mind .



Hey Stephanie, prayers are out for your dad.  Pixie dust, too  (cuz that's who we are).  Make sure you take care of yourself during this stressful time.  It's easy to get overwhelmed, but you have lots of support here.  



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Shakisha I am a Wife & Mother to 2 great kids.
> 
> We are a Disney loving family.....well at least me and the kids are DH just "tags along to be with his family"
> 
> I was never quite able to lose the baby weight, and have been "chubby" my whole life.  I'd like to change that.  The kids are now 11 and 7 soon to be 12 and 8.
> 
> I just recently Join weight watchers my goal is to lose 75 lbs, make some new friends and learn to embrace me for me!



Hi Shakisha,  welcome to our group.  My baby was 15 before I really took care of that baby weight.  It's a long journey, but I've found a lot of support on this board -- we have people at every stage of the WW and weight loss journey.  



pwdebbie said:


> I hope you get good biopsy results and that they come soon.  We are awaiting the same on my mom, she had two large masses removed last week from her abdomen.  And I understand how hard it is to be so far away and not able to just be there when you want to be.  My folks are "only" five hours away BUT I have a disabled dh so I can't just leave him here to go there. He has to go along with me.



Hi Debbie,  prayers are out for you and your mom, too.  I hope you get good news soon!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!

I just signed up for WW online last night so today is like day one and I am already starting to see a few habits that need changing....like breakfast..

I tend to skip it....not on purpose but I just rush out the door feeding everyone but me....that is one of my early goals.  Of course I missed it again today (its a habit ) BUT over the weekend I will practice changing that habit....

2nd goal for the week more water less soda.

I'll be posting here for accountablilty...if that's ok with yall.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hello everyone, glad to see all the losses. CONGRATS!
> 
> Welcome to those newbies who have joined us too .
> 
> Missed my meeting today, DD got her braces off.  It was just as well cause I am just having one of those "bad" weeks.  Last Friday my dad went to ER having chest pain and numbness in arm.  Long story short, after many test they discovered a tumor in his brain and he had emergency surgery on Tuesday.   Surgery went well and we are waiting for biopsy results, hopefully not cancer.  It's hard being so far away but my brother is close so that helps. I may need to fly up to New Jersey to help out.   Anyway, please keep my dad in your prayers if you guys don't mind .



Stephanie, I hope you're dad is going to be okay.  That's a big shock.    Of course, I'll say prayers for him.  Let us know if you have to make the trip up to NJ.  We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Welcome to all the new members!  It's always great to have you join us here.  Congratulations on all of the losses that have been happening recently.  It's nice to hear about all of the victories -- scale and non scale.  I haven't been posting much lately but I'm still reading all of yours.  These days I just seem to be content to stalk the thread!


----------



## amez

I chimed in a few weeks ago and then seldom post.

This week is my one year anniversary on WW--I'm down 65 lbs and preparing to run my 3rd 5k tomorrow.  I look and feel so much better then I did a year ago. I have NO regrets about spending the last year focusing on bettering my health and I look forward to even more improvements over the next year.


----------



## sjms71

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!
> 
> I just signed up for WW online last night so today is like day one and I am already starting to see a few habits that need changing....like breakfast..
> 
> I tend to skip it....not on purpose but I just rush out the door feeding everyone but me....that is one of my early goals.  Of course I missed it again today (its a habit ) BUT over the weekend I will practice changing that habit....
> 
> 2nd goal for the week more water less soda.
> 
> I'll be posting here for accountablilty...if that's ok with yall.



Shakisha, 

I think those were my two biggest and most important changes in my journey.   I never ate breakfast cause I really didn't like breakfast food and didn't want to waste the calories .  Now that's one of my biggest meals.  The second was water, now that's pretty much all I drink besides morning coffee.  Good luck, can't wait to hear how your first week goes .


----------



## Twingle

Welcome to all our new WW buddies!  This thread is a great support system, and so friendly and helpful.  Hope everyone is doing well, and hanging in there.  Stephanie, I hope everyone is on the mend soon!

I had a "unique" experience at my WW meeting today - there was a recruiter there, talking about working for the company.  She was very adamant that you have to be at goal, which I thought was interesting, since all the printed material I have, and the website states, that you should be 10 pounds from goal to be a receptionst, and 5 pounds from goal to be a leader.  I decided I'd ask her about it,  because I've often thought about being a receptionist.  My leader and the people that work my meetings are AMAZING, and I wouldn't have been so successful with the program if it wasn't for them, and I'd love to have the opportunity to pay it forward.

Anyway, when I asked her about the difference between what the website states, and what she had said, she was very unkind and frankly, hurtful.  She said that she's discovered that people that aren't at goal NEVER make it to goal, and that she wastes a lot of time, energy, and money to train people that NEVER make it to their goal, and then the company is out that money, with no way to earn it back.  She told me several times that only people that are at goal stay with the program, and they are the ones that make WW money.  That if you aren't currently at goal, you're really not worth much.

I've NEVER been made to feel like I was involved in a business dealing at my meetings, that it was an orgainized support system with tools that would help me, and others like me, succeed.  She made me feel like the most important thing to WW is staying in the black, and frankly, made me feel pretty damn bad about myself that I'm 6 pounds from goal and not worth talking to.

Have no other reason to share this other than the fact that I thought it was sad that a rep of WW Corp. represented herself in such a manner, and I hate that now I'm so hyper aware of WW as a business.  Ugh.


----------



## averill94

Twingle said:


> Welcome to all our new WW buddies!  This thread is a great support system, and so friendly and helpful.  Hope everyone is doing well, and hanging in there.  Stephanie, I hope everyone is on the mend soon!
> 
> I had a "unique" experience at my WW meeting today - there was a recruiter there, talking about working for the company.  She was very adamant that you have to be at goal, which I thought was interesting, since all the printed material I have, and the website states, that you should be 10 pounds from goal to be a receptionst, and 5 pounds from goal to be a leader.  I decided I'd ask her about it,  because I've often thought about being a receptionist.  My leader and the people that work my meetings are AMAZING, and I wouldn't have been so successful with the program if it wasn't for them, and I'd love to have the opportunity to pay it forward.
> 
> Anyway, when I asked her about the difference between what the website states, and what she had said, she was very unkind and frankly, hurtful.  She said that she's discovered that people that aren't at goal NEVER make it to goal, and that she wastes a lot of time, energy, and money to train people that NEVER make it to their goal, and then the company is out that money, with no way to earn it back.  She told me several times that only people that are at goal stay with the program, and they are the ones that make WW money.  That if you aren't currently at goal, you're really not worth much.
> 
> I've NEVER been made to feel like I was involved in a business dealing at my meetings, that it was an orgainized support system with tools that would help me, and others like me, succeed.  She made me feel like the most important thing to WW is staying in the black, and frankly, made me feel pretty damn bad about myself that I'm 6 pounds from goal and not worth talking to.
> 
> Have no other reason to share this other than the fact that I thought it was sad that a rep of WW Corp. represented herself in such a manner, and I hate that now I'm so hyper aware of WW as a business.  Ugh.



OMG how horrible!  I would definitely complain!!!!!!! Not at the center, higher up.  Those are ridiculous statements that she made.


----------



## averill94

amez said:


> I chimed in a few weeks ago and then seldom post.
> 
> This week is my one year anniversary on WW--I'm down 65 lbs and preparing to run my 3rd 5k tomorrow.  I look and feel so much better then I did a year ago. I have NO regrets about spending the last year focusing on bettering my health and I look forward to even more improvements over the next year.



Have a great time at the 5k! Of course congratulations on your 1 year anniversary  That is something to cheer about.


----------



## Twingle

averill94 said:


> OMG how horrible!  I would definitely complain!!!!!!! Not at the center, higher up.  Those are ridiculous statements that she made.



Margaret, thank you so much for saying that - it really means a lot!

I wouldn't even know whom to let know that she made those comments, my meetings are held at a local American Legion Hall, what I think WW calls a satellite location?  I have my leader's email, and I took the recruiters card and I have her contact information.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Twingle said:


> Margaret, thank you so much for saying that - it really means a lot!
> 
> I wouldn't even know whom to let know that she made those comments, my meetings are held at a local American Legion Hall, what I think WW calls a satellite location?  I have my leader's email, and I took the recruiters card and I have her contact information.



I think the location might be called a Traveler.  Check the back of your weight record.  There should be an 800 number there for a call center.  They may be able to give you the number for the Territory Manager or someone that that person reports to.  She should never have said those things.  In my territory (I assumed it was Country-wide) we have to be an at-goal Lifetime member to be on staff and we have to submit our weight each month.  We have to provide action plans to our Territory Manager if our weight goes up on a consistent basis.


----------



## pwdebbie

Twingle said:


> Welcome to all our new WW buddies!  This thread is a great support system, and so friendly and helpful.  Hope everyone is doing well, and hanging in there.  Stephanie, I hope everyone is on the mend soon!
> 
> I had a "unique" experience at my WW meeting today - there was a recruiter there, talking about working for the company.  She was very adamant that you have to be at goal, which I thought was interesting, since all the printed material I have, and the website states, that you should be 10 pounds from goal to be a receptionst, and 5 pounds from goal to be a leader.  I decided I'd ask her about it,  because I've often thought about being a receptionist.  My leader and the people that work my meetings are AMAZING, and I wouldn't have been so successful with the program if it wasn't for them, and I'd love to have the opportunity to pay it forward.
> 
> Anyway, when I asked her about the difference between what the website states, and what she had said, she was very unkind and frankly, hurtful.  She said that she's discovered that people that aren't at goal NEVER make it to goal, and that she wastes a lot of time, energy, and money to train people that NEVER make it to their goal, and then the company is out that money, with no way to earn it back.  She told me several times that only people that are at goal stay with the program, and they are the ones that make WW money.  That if you aren't currently at goal, you're really not worth much.
> 
> I've NEVER been made to feel like I was involved in a business dealing at my meetings, that it was an orgainized support system with tools that would help me, and others like me, succeed.  She made me feel like the most important thing to WW is staying in the black, and frankly, made me feel pretty damn bad about myself that I'm 6 pounds from goal and not worth talking to.
> 
> Have no other reason to share this other than the fact that I thought it was sad that a rep of WW Corp. represented herself in such a manner, and I hate that now I'm so hyper aware of WW as a business.  Ugh.



That just seems to be unprofessional to me.


----------



## lisajl

Well, last weekend my boys, Dh and I went to the Grand Hotel on Mackinac Island.  I was very good and did not eat everything that was set in front of me.
I lost .6!  Hooray!

I have weigh in on mondays and hopefully will be down a pound.  Still trying to crack that 25 lb weight loss.

Lisa


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Happy long weekend to us!


----------



## eaj1228

Finally made the zero point Garden Vegetable Soup.  It was so yummy.  I made a pretty big batch and hope it lasts the rest of this week to go with my dinner or lunches.


----------



## bumbershoot

My husband hit his 5% yesterday.  So happy for him!


----------



## averill94

Bumbershoot- that is so awesome for your hubby!  Mine joined 2 weeks ago and I am so proud of him.  He looks better already and feels better too.  This is the best thing that we could do for our son and daughter too. (just our better eating will hopefully rub off on them a bit!)

I wanted to check in because I did simply filling again this week for 3 days and I am down .8 (not as much as I hoped but I will take it.  Of course I am at that point of the month where it is not helping me scale wise  )

I did finally make 40# though.  I am so happy about that.  

I hope everyone has a wonderful week!


----------



## nikkistevej

Well, I went away for the past 5 days down to Tennessee to attend a wedding for family. Although I did do some serious labor, helping set up and all. I kind of ate what I wanted, looks like I may have gained about 2 lbs, but I don't weigh in until Thursday, so hopefully I can lose it by then.


----------



## keahgirl8

It's weigh-in day.....


4.4 pounds, bringing my total to 41.4!


----------



## bumbershoot

averill94 said:


> I did finally make 40# though.  I am so happy about that.



Congratulations!



keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day.....
> 
> 
> 4.4 pounds, bringing my total to 41.4!



Wow!  Did you just about faint when they told you (if you're doing meetings)?  I had one of those losses semi-recently and I think everyone heard my "WHAT?????" for about a mile around.  


Along with hubby's 5%, this morning he put on a jacket he hasn't worn in a couple years, and it not only went on his body, but it actually *fit*.  He's walking on air right now.  He's getting to go shopping in his closet!  His coat closet, but still.  


My son went wild at the Y today, going from a rock wall climbing class to a younger kids PE type class, to an 8-12 yo PE type class (his 8th birthday is next week so he's feeling part of both worlds right now), so I just kept on working out!  Did an hour and 15 minutes, and earned some nice APs.  I have a heart rate monitor and calculate them from that.  I'm still not eating the APs, but it's nice to have them there!

The kid and I are both totally wiped out!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day.....
> 
> 
> 4.4 pounds, bringing my total to 41.4!



How wonderful!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Hi everyone, 

Congrats to everyone who lost I hope tout up numbers soon to.

Kind of kicking myself for starting at this time of the month...KWIM.  So far I find that tracking my food has been difficult when I don't plan ahead. But I am going to keep pushing on.

Yesterday was a blah day...it rained all day which is nice but not when your an emotional eater like me.... it tend to eat eat eat when I am locked up in the house all day unwillingly....yet when the sun is shining and I opted to stay in I will forget to eat all day....how does that happen 

Today I had breakfast, I also had breakfast yesterday and the day before that too so  ya me! I weigh in on friday but don't expect a loss....


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Congrats to everyone who lost I hope tout up numbers soon to.
> 
> Kind of kicking myself for starting at this time of the month...KWIM.  So far I find that tracking my food has been difficult when I don't plan ahead. But I am going to keep pushing on.
> 
> Yesterday was a blah day...it rained all day which is nice but not when your an emotional eater like me.... it tend to eat eat eat when I am locked up in the house all day unwillingly....yet when the sun is shining and I opted to stay in I will forget to eat all day....how does that happen
> 
> Today I had breakfast, I also had breakfast yesterday and the day before that too so  ya me! I weigh in on friday but don't expect a loss....



Good for you for adding breakfast to your day!  

I weigh in tomorrow morning and I'm not expecting a loss either...


----------



## pwdebbie

Oh boy!  Oh boy! Oh boy!  Reached my 10% and was beyond my 25 lbs so I got the keychain (I guess that's what it is) and a little weight (I guess that's what it is).  LOL.  Seems to be a big deal at WW so I'll go along with celebrating it.  Total loss since 3-15 is 27 lbs.  

Oh how wish I had joined WW years ago.  I was always so anti-WW and now I see how beneficial it is.  Plus the meetings I'm going to now, the leader is just awesome.  That probably makes a big difference.  And I love the encouragement and tips I'm getting from y'all here on the DIS, gives me that midweek boost when I'm wanting to go make up a coffee cup filled with chocolate icing, my sneak sweet for that last thirty years.


----------



## wvjules

pwdebbie said:


> Oh boy!  Oh boy! Oh boy!  Reached my 10% and was beyond my 25 lbs so I got the keychain (I guess that's what it is) and a little weight (I guess that's what it is).  LOL.  Seems to be a big deal at WW so I'll go along with celebrating it.  Total loss since 3-15 is 27 lbs.
> 
> Oh how wish I had joined WW years ago.  I was always so anti-WW and now I see how beneficial it is.  Plus the meetings I'm going to now, the leader is just awesome.  That probably makes a big difference.  And I love the encouragement and tips I'm getting from y'all here on the DIS, gives me that midweek boost when I'm wanting to go make up a coffee cup filled with chocolate icing, my sneak sweet for that last thirty years.



Congratulations!  I got my 10% last week and hope to get 25# this week.  I'm not sure what to do with my keychain.  It's not sturdy enough to be an actual key chain.  Maybe I should tape it to the pantry? lol


----------



## slp1650

Hey everyone,

Congrats to all who are still losing weight!

I'm just checking in since I dropped the program close to a month/month and a half now.  I've been able to keep the weight off and I'm not really dropping anymore.  The habits I learned from WW are sticking with me which I'm happy about and I'm staying generally pretty healthy over all.

Hope everyone keeps up the great weight losses!  You are all inspiring!


----------



## BabyTigger99

Don't put your keychain on your keyring!!!  I ended up losing my goal and lifetime awards.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> Don't put your keychain on your keyring!!!  I ended up losing my goal and lifetime awards.



They fall off pretty easily, don't they.  I've lost a few of my charms but the staff was always great about replacing them.  Let them know at your meeting and they will likely give you new ones.


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Did you just about faint when they told you (if you're doing meetings)?  I had one of those losses semi-recently and I think everyone heard my "WHAT?????" for about a mile around.



Thanks!  I don't do meetings, but I did almost fall off the scale!  I think the difference was that I started the 30 Day Shred last week.


----------



## NC State

I haven't run any since my injury and I had two cook outs.  Monday & Tuesday this week I did walk one slow mile at lunch and then to the gym and rode a bike for 3 miles each day and that's it.  

The good news is that I did lose .8 lbs for a grand total of 40 lbs! I'm just 17.4 lbs away from my goal weight.  I'm now planning to run a 1/2 Princess Marathon (13.1 miles) in February '13 at Disney.  So I'm feeling better this week and I have my goal set....I just want to start back running but I know I'm not ready yet.  I'll continue to heal and do what I can for now.

Keep the positive thoughts!

-Stephanie


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> Don't put your keychain on your keyring!!!  I ended up losing my goal and lifetime awards.





CdnBuzzFan said:


> They fall off pretty easily, don't they.  I've lost a few of my charms but the staff was always great about replacing them.  Let them know at your meeting and they will likely give you new ones.



This.  If you'd like replacements, WW will replace them if you ask.


----------



## keahgirl8

I need some advice here.  I have been listening to The Jillian Michaels Show, and she always talks about how you shouldn't have too much of a calorie deficit (calories burned vs. calories eaten), you won't lose weight and have enough energy.  She is not the only person I have heard this from.  Since I am on Weight Watchers, I am not counting calories.  Does this mean I need to use all of my activity points?  I don't want to stop losing weight because I am exercising too much and not eating enough.  Any advice?


----------



## wvjules

Today was my 1st weigh in while following the SFT. It is my 12th WI on WW. I ate all 49WP and 37 of 40AP. I lost 3lbs!

I  SFT!

keah, I used to never eat APs and only about half WPs.  This week I ate all but 3-4 of the 88 extra points.  I'm not sure if that's why I had such a good week or if it is becasue of simply filling. I think it is a combination of both.  I am planning on eating most of my points from now on. I'll be able to do it the rest of my life that way.


----------



## keahgirl8

I guess I need to rethink what I am eating.  I ate every 2 hours yesterday and still had 6 daily points left!  I have trouble using all the points as it is.


----------



## wvjules

keahgirl8 said:


> I guess I need to rethink what I am eating.  I ate every 2 hours yesterday and still had 6 daily points left!  I have trouble using all the points as it is.



If you are having trouble eating all of your points then don't use FF cheeses or milks or light breads - use the full calorie versions. That should eat up those extra points.  Also, nuts will use them pretty quickly too.

I started hanging out on the WW boards and they are so helpful and so knowledgable.  You will get a lot of tips from them.  If you post that you can't eat all of your points they will always ask (and it's a good questions)  "Are you eating all of the Good Health Guidlines?"  Those should be about 1/2 of your daily points.  Then use other healthy foods as fill-ins.  

2 Dairies
3-4 oz lean protein
whole wheat grains instead of white
2 tsp healthy oils
5 servings of fruits and veggies
48oz of liquid

Don't use the extra points on junk just to use them.


----------



## keahgirl8

I am pretty much covering that most days.  Today I think I will probably use my daily points, but I don't know if I'll get to my AP.


----------



## Sandi

keahgirl8 said:


> I am pretty much covering that most days.  Today I think I will probably use my daily points, but I don't know if I'll get to my AP.



I don't think you need to be too concerned about using the APs right now.  You should, however, use the daily points.  As you lose weight, your daily point allowance will go down and it is then that the APs get used more easily.  Depending on one's weight, an hour of walking at 3.5 mph burns between roughly 300 and 450 calories (150-240 pound person) and running at 5 mph burns about double that over an hour.

You definitely don't want to be starving yourself because that will screw up your metabolism, but it sounds like you're approaching things the right way.  Those Good Health Guidelines are key -- like wvjules said.


----------



## averill94

wvjules said:


> Today was my 1st weigh in while following the SFT. It is my 12th WI on WW. I ate all 49WP and 37 of 40AP. I lost 3lbs!
> 
> I  SFT!
> 
> keah, I used to never eat APs and only about half WPs.  This week I ate all but 3-4 of the 88 extra points.  I'm not sure if that's why I had such a good week or if it is becasue of simply filling. I think it is a combination of both.  I am planning on eating most of my points from now on. I'll be able to do it the rest of my life that way.



AMAZING!!!!!  I didnt do simply filling at all this week and am about to WI in an hour.  Curious to see how I did .

It looks like everyone is doing really well here.

We had a long day at the beach yeserday and I prepared my cooler so I could eat all day but last night had a BBQ at mom in laws.  We had bbq sauce on everything and now I feel like I am retaining water...oh well!

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## averill94

Oh Well maybe I should give SFT another go...I was up .8 today .

So disappointing since Friday night we celebrated my Mother retiring and I was so good and then we were at thebeach all day yesterday and once again I was so good.  Guess Iwasnt good enough...I even exercised for 6 days this week.


----------



## bumbershoot

keahgirl8 said:


> I need some advice here.  I have been listening to The Jillian Michaels Show, and she always talks about how you shouldn't have too much of a calorie deficit (calories burned vs. calories eaten), you won't lose weight and have enough energy.  She is not the only person I have heard this from.  Since I am on Weight Watchers, I am not counting calories.  Does this mean I need to use all of my activity points?  I don't want to stop losing weight because I am exercising too much and not eating enough.  Any advice?



Some people do need to use APs, some don't.  You're still losing, right?  And I see you're having a problem hitting your points anyway, so I wouldn't worry (just like wvjules said) about it yet.  If things slow down, or if you don't have energy, if your workouts suffer, then think about adding them in.  



wvjules said:


> Today was my 1st weigh in while following the SFT. It is my 12th WI on WW. I ate all 49WP and 37 of 40AP. I lost 3lbs!
> 
> I  SFT!



Wow!



wvjules said:


> If you are having trouble eating all of your points then don't use FF cheeses or milks or light breads - use the full calorie versions. That should eat up those extra points.  Also, nuts will use them pretty quickly too.







averill94 said:


> Oh Well maybe I should give SFT another go...I was up .8 today .
> 
> So disappointing since Friday night we celebrated my Mother retiring and I was so good and then we were at thebeach all day yesterday and once again I was so good.  Guess Iwasnt good enough...I even exercised for 6 days this week.



Several people on the WW message board have reported being a bit swollen with water weight, and they think it's because of the heat.  It hasn't been overly hot where I am, but I was a bit swollen too this week, and not for the usual cyclical reason.  I wouldn't be surprised to be at a beach before weigh-in, and to be up in water a bit.

And see the above conversation about exercising and weight gain!  If it's new exercise, it's easy for the body to retain water (it's part of the healing process for the muscles, it seems), and even if not, sometimes the body just wants to hold on to weight if you're not fully nourishing it (this is my opinion).  So maybe toss in a few APs into your diet, see what happens?

Lastly, as they say on the WW boards...sometimes you owe the scale, and sometimes the scale owes you.  .8 up this week, and staying on plan the exact same way you did the week before could result in a 3 lb loss the following week.  I do meetings, and hubby and I are chatty there, so we hear people lamenting small gains then celebrating big losses week after week after week...they just seem to follow each other with many people!  

*******************

I fell short of my .8 hoped for loss (which would have gotten me to 25 down), BUT I'm proud to brag on hubby, who finally lost enough that he lost one point from his dailies.    He was at the max daily points, and at 23 lbs down he now has to eat one point less per day than before.  He is quite happy, and looking forward to a continued drop in Daily points. 

And now in our household it's nearly neck and neck.  I'm a naturally fast loser (when I try) and hubby's a naturally slow loser (like everything else in our relationship, yes, this is opposite most male/female couples), but I'm at 24.4 down and he's at 23, so he'll surpass me soon.  Well, I will have enjoyed it while it lasts, and I'm just SO proud of him to be doing so well!  

We've always planned for a vow renewal (I was thinking of it in my head as we danced our first dance at our wedding, since the whole wedding was a series of compromises without much of ME in it), and next year will be our 10th anniversary, and we can finally see ourselves actually doing the renewal for the 10th, and looking pretty, too!


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:


> Some people do need to use APs, some don't.  You're still losing, right?  And I see you're having a problem hitting your points anyway, so I wouldn't worry (just like wvjules said) about it yet.  If things slow down, or if you don't have energy, if your workouts suffer, then think about adding them in.



Thanks for the advice everyone!  My weight is coming off consistently.  I think I have only had one week when I lost less than a pound and it was after a trip.  My energy is great during workouts.  I think I will keep doing what I am doing, just making sure that I am eating all of my daily points.

I also had to share this...I went to Texas Roadhouse today with my family.  There were rolls and potato skins on the table, and I had none.  I ate about 4 oz of grilled chicken breast and a salad (no croutons) with dressing I brought from home!  It felt like a huge accomplishment, since I had not faced temptation quite like this since I started.  My mom is also on WW and she ate the same thing I did.  We were so proud of us!


----------



## keahgirl8

Weigh-in day!  I am down 1.6 pounds for a total of 43.2, which is also my 10% target!


----------



## averill94

keahgirl8 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone!  My weight is coming off consistently.  I think I have only had one week when I lost less than a pound and it was after a trip.  My energy is great during workouts.  I think I will keep doing what I am doing, just making sure that I am eating all of my daily points.
> 
> I also had to share this...I went to Texas Roadhouse today with my family.  There were rolls and potato skins on the table, and I had none.  I ate about 4 oz of grilled chicken breast and a salad (no croutons) with dressing I brought from home!  It felt like a huge accomplishment, since I had not faced temptation quite like this since I started.  My mom is also on WW and she ate the same thing I did.  We were so proud of us!



That is awesome!  You really should be proud

BUMBERSHOOT- thank you so much.  Hoping for a loss this week.   It sounds like you and your DH are doing so well.  Keep up the great work together!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> Weigh-in day!  I am down 1.6 pounds for a total of 43.2, which is also my 10% target!



Congrats!  No peanuts on the table at Texas Roadhouse?  They're the best but I haven't been to a TRH for about two years so maybe they don't serve them any more?


----------



## wvjules

keah, congratulations on your loss and 10%!


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> Congrats!  No peanuts on the table at Texas Roadhouse?  They're the best but I haven't been to a TRH for about two years so maybe they don't serve them any more?



There are still peanuts on the table, but I didn't eat one!  I'm not a big peanut eater, so that wasn't a big deal.  The bread and cinnamon butter was a HUGE deal.

Thanks everyone for the support!


----------



## NC State

I'm following WW by the book this week.  I can't wait to see my weigh-in on Wednesday night.  I'm adding in my activity points which I have never done before and I'm using my weekly points as well. Even if it's ugly...I have sticked by the book this week!


----------



## keahgirl8

Please keep us posted.  I am interested to hear about your results!


----------



## pwdebbie

Broke even this week -- no gain, no loss last night.  But I knew I was retaining fluids for some reason.  This morning my scale weighs me a pound less than yesterday morning.  I wonder if poison ivy or the antihistimine I took for it could have caused me to retain fluids.  As I told dh, doesn't matter what this week's weigh in was because _I know _how I've been eating and I know that I am retaining fluid and this will just make next week's loss look at that much better.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> Broke even this week -- no gain, no loss last night.  But I knew I was retaining fluids for some reason.  This morning my scale weighs me a pound less than yesterday morning.  I wonder if poison ivy or the antihistimine I took for it could have caused me to retain fluids.  As I told dh, doesn't matter what this week's weigh in was because _I know _how I've been eating and I know that I am retaining fluid and this will just make next week's loss look at that much better.



That's the spirit!  I always try to remember that when I have water weight.  Also, no loss is always better than no gain!


----------



## NC State

This week I wanted to try following the Weight Watcher book to the "T".  If I ate it or tasted it, I logged it so you can say that "if I hogged it, I logged it".  I also logged my activity; meaning the more time I logged in the gym the more I ate.  I'm not running yet but I'm doing some speed walking and bike riding this week and feel no pain.  I'm happy to report that I lost 1 full pound!  I was to the point where I was only losing a few oz each week not pound(s).  So far I have lost 41 lbs!

Keep the positive thoughts going! I have 38 weeks until my 1/2 marathon so my goal is to run, run and run...but I love going to the gym.

-Stephanie


----------



## averill94

NC State said:


> This week I wanted to try following the Weight Watcher book to the "T".  If I ate it or tasted it, I logged it so you can say that "if I hogged it, I logged it".  I also logged my activity; meaning the more time I logged in the gym the more I ate.  I'm not running yet but I'm doing some speed walking and bike riding this week and feel no pain.  I'm happy to report that I lost 1 full pound!  I was to the point where I was only losing a few oz each week not pound(s).  So far I have lost 41 lbs!
> 
> Keep the positive thoughts going! I have 38 weeks until my 1/2 marathon so my goal is to run, run and run...but I love going to the gym.
> 
> -Stephanie



Stephanie- 
Thanks for keeping us posted!  Sounds like following the plan to a T really works!  Maybe I will try that next week.  Unfortunately I have fallen back to my "off plan for a few days after weigh in pattern.  Then get on plan for a few days before weigh in"....not good and I know it doesnt really work.


----------



## wvjules

So starting Thursday night through Monday night I was pretty much off plan.  No bake cookies, pizza, burgers, macaroni salad, chips, dip, chili dogs, Arby's, steak and cheese, red velvet cake, etc.  A bad, bad, bad 4 days with no exercise either)!!  I got back OP Tuesday morning but the damage had been done.  Two days isn't enough to undo what I did!  I was expecting a 2-3lb gain.  I ended up with a 1lb gain. Memorial day weekend was harder than I thought it would be.  If you don't work the program, it doesn't work!  

So I'm going to own it and move on!

ETA:  to quote the PP above "if I hogged it, I logged it."  I tracked EVERYTHING I ate!


----------



## NC State

Not bad for a 1 lb gain...you know what you did wrong and now is a new week!  Good for you.


----------



## pwdebbie

Is anyone doing the LiveLifeActive challenge?  I looked at it, but honestly, what they say I would have to be doing by Week 6 is just not realistic for me.  I'm interested though to follow along anyone that is doing it.  We can cheer you on here.


----------



## Twingle

pwdebbie said:


> Is anyone doing the LiveLifeActive challenge?  I looked at it, but honestly, what they say I would have to be doing by Week 6 is just not realistic for me.  I'm interested though to follow along anyone that is doing it.  We can cheer you on here.



i signed up for the challenge online, but I didn't see anywhere what you had to be doing by Week 6?  My meeting is at 12:30 today, and I'm hoping to get more information then, but in the meantime, what are we supposed to be doing?  I thought it was just try to be more active everyday, and log it on the WW website?


----------



## amez

pwdebbie said:


> Is anyone doing the LiveLifeActive challenge?  I looked at it, but honestly, what they say I would have to be doing by Week 6 is just not realistic for me.  I'm interested though to follow along anyone that is doing it.  We can cheer you on here.



I signed up as well. I thought the weekly schedule they generated was just a suggestion based on your activity level.  I don't think you have to follow that plan. I thought we just needed to log our activity.  Hopefully a meeting goer will chime in with more info.


----------



## keahgirl8

I signed up for it, but I thought all we had to do was track activity.  It seemed to me like that activity profile was just a suggestion.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

amez said:


> I signed up as well. I thought the weekly schedule they generated was just a suggestion based on your activity level.  I don't think you have to follow that plan. I thought we just needed to log our activity.  Hopefully a meeting goer will chime in with more info.



I'm going to join too!  I need to earn some activity points hopefully this will help motivate me to get moving.  My WW name is Islandgirl by the way!

I logged a loss of 3.2lbs this week....gotta keep tracking it really deters me from the eating the bad stuff....


----------



## JimShockz

tinkerbell3747 said:


> I'm going to join too!  I need to earn some activity points hopefully this will help motivate me to get moving.  My WW name is Islandgirl by the way!
> 
> I logged a loss of 3.2lbs this week....gotta keep tracking it really deters me from the eating the bad stuff....



It seems that a few days of not watching what you eat,takes a few weeks to take off.

-JS


----------



## sjms71

hey everyone!  It's been forever since I've been on.   I myself as a lifetimer am staying steady with my weight.   Which is good however, I was hoping to lose a few more pounds.   Well, hoping isn't going to get me anywhere, doing will .  Anyway, up date on my dad is brain tumor was not cancer and he is recovering well.  Today was the last day of school for DD and DS and I am proud to say I am officially the parent of a high schooler .   Can't believe it.  Here we are:


----------



## sjms71

I have been reading everyone's posts and everyone is doing great!  Keep up the good work to those who have loss and those that had a bad week, good job on picking up and moving forward .


----------



## pwdebbie

I'll explain what I got when I looked into the LiveLifeActive program.  I received an email a week before getting the green square promo for it at WW meeting.  So I checked it out based on that email, not the promo from the meeting.

I put in that walking would be my chosen activity.  In order to "compete" I had to reach certain goals which were delineated for six weeks.  By the last day of week 6, they had me walking three times a day for 35 minutes each time.  Sorry, but that just isn't going to happen!  105 minutes of my day can't be spent walking.  It was more like a couch-to-5k program than just simply tracking my activity.


----------



## NC State

Great news on your dad, Stephanie and you have a beautiful family!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Can I join in too? I just signed up for WW the other night. I have had trouble with weight my whole life. I lost 100 lbs, then got pregnant with DS and gained it all back. I finally lost it and got pregnant with DD and gained it back again plus more after giving birth. I have to get on the scale but honestly I'm afraid to. I used an estimated weight when I registered. I don't even have a working scale in my house at the moment. I'm ordering one tonight.


----------



## pwdebbie

disneydreamin247 said:


> Can I join in too? I just signed up for WW the other night. I have had trouble with weight my whole life. I lost 100 lbs, then got pregnant with DS and gained it all back. I finally lost it and got pregnant with DD and gained it back again plus more after giving birth. I have to get on the scale but honestly I'm afraid to. I used an estimated weight when I registered. I don't even have a working scale in my house at the moment. I'm ordering one tonight.



Glad to have you here.  Congrats on doing something about that baby weight now instead of waiting like I did.  My last baby was born in 1982 and it took until now for me to join WW -- and I joined with "my baby" who is now trying to lose the weight from her four kids.  The youngest are 4yo twins and she decided not to be like her mama.  

Welcome aboard!


----------



## averill94

Just WI and I am down 2.4   What is more exciting and scary is that I set my "goal" with my leader!!!

The bad news is I lost another daily point!

How do you guys handle that?  (Obvious answer is eat less but just looing for strategies  I guess!)

Here is to a great week for everybody!

Margaret


----------



## Mermaid02

I'm jumping back in! Started last Wednesday. Do you all have a group on the WW site or just here? My username is Lorelilo!


----------



## keahgirl8

Weigh-in day...I lost 2.8 pounds.  I am now down 46 pounds total!


----------



## NC State

That's great on your lost!  Doesn't it feel good?


----------



## keahgirl8

Thanks!  Yes it does!  It is getting really noticeable now, so people are commenting on it too!


----------



## keahgirl8

I saw this when I clicked on a link on the WW Facebook page.  It is about the LiveLifeActive challenge.



> Whether you walk, jog, dance, or swim, it all counts! Track your activity in Plan Manager and aim for 14 Activity PointsPlus® values per week for 6 weeks. This week, decide what type of exercise youll be doing. Will you exercise at home with a DVD, train for a 5K, or meet a friend at the gym? Whatever workout you chose, make sure its something interesting and enjoyable. For some great ideas, take our Activity Profile.



This sounds to me like as long as you get 14 activity points per week, it doesn't matter how you get them.  The activity profile just serves to give you suggestions if you're not sure what to do.


----------



## pwdebbie

That sounds so different from what I saw.  I wonder if there are two different challenges going on at the same time?


----------



## keahgirl8

I'm not sure!  Do you have a link to what you saw?


----------



## bumbershoot

keahgirl8 said:


> Weigh-in day!  I am down 1.6 pounds for a total of 43.2, which is also my 10% target!



I'm chiming in late, but congratulations!!!!!!!!!  OK that was a lot of exclamation marks, but that's because it's exciting.


----------



## bumbershoot

Long update:


We were up in Canada last week, eating crepes (though to be honest I only had one of my own, and just bites of DS's, who strongly requests a crepe-a-day diet when in Vancouver) and Japadogs (a hot dog cart with Japanese inspired toppings...if interested, they have a website...of course, for us, we order the veggie dog version), and not drinking *quite* enough water.  Either DS and I had to leave early so I could go to the weigh in on Saturday, I had to skip the meeting entirely, or I had to go to a meeting in Vancouver.  Given the eating...I was afraid!  DH kept reminding me that I tracked everything the best I could, that as far as I could tell I was "on plan" and totally fine, but I still worried.

Well, I decided not to leave early, so I was left with two choices.

It was down to the *hour* before the weigh in, and I decided to go.  Walked briskly there in the chilly air,and entered the very warm room, and started sweating!  I wished I had brought a washcloth to get rid of some of that water weight from my head!   

Anyway, they were wonderful, and took my Monthly Pass (BC takes the same MP as the US has, but 3 of the other provinces do not, FWIW), and...I lost.    Got to 26.4 total, and got to celebrate my 25 pound moment with total strangers!  But they were awfully nice strangers, and I just couldn't stop smiling.  I was just so happy I had gone.  (and sad that hubby was working and simply couldn't get away to do the WI)


While there, I found out that WW-in-Canada was having 5K walks all over on Sunday, it was free, and I was welcome to join!  I signed the three of us up, and we walked to the start (they were hooked up with a chain of running stores so we met there), walked the 5K, then walked back to the hotel.  All in all nearly 6 miles of walking (can you say SORE?).  The walk to the store/start was downhill, so you can imagine what it was like going back to the hotel, LOL.

I'm not sure if that will count for the 5K charm that some meetings have (mine does), but I'll ask!  And if they don't, no biggie, since I'm doing a local 5K walk on Saturday that WILL count (I already asked).  I'm hoping the soreness goes away by then!  I'll have to take it easier for the upcoming one, though, since I'll have DS with me.  Last week he walked with DH and I went ahead, but DH is on the second leg of his work trip and won't be here.



Now...I'm the first to say "ah, well, the crepes etc just hadn't been converted to fat yet, you'll see the gain next weigh in", and I am trying to steel myself for it!  Trying to drink lots of water to make sure the traveling and dining out waterweight leaves ASAP.

We'll see what happens!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> I'm not sure!  Do you have a link to what you saw?



I deleted the email right away.  Oh well.

Down 1.8 last night.


----------



## pwdebbie

bumbershoot said:


> Long update:
> 
> 
> We were up in Canada last week, eating crepes (though to be honest I only had one of my own, and just bites of DS's, who strongly requests a crepe-a-day diet when in Vancouver) and Japadogs (a hot dog cart with Japanese inspired toppings...if interested, they have a website...of course, for us, we order the veggie dog version), and not drinking *quite* enough water.  Either DS and I had to leave early so I could go to the weigh in on Saturday, I had to skip the meeting entirely, or I had to go to a meeting in Vancouver.  Given the eating...I was afraid!  DH kept reminding me that I tracked everything the best I could, that as far as I could tell I was "on plan" and totally fine, but I still worried.
> 
> Well, I decided not to leave early, so I was left with two choices.
> 
> It was down to the *hour* before the weigh in, and I decided to go.  Walked briskly there in the chilly air,and entered the very warm room, and started sweating!  I wished I had brought a washcloth to get rid of some of that water weight from my head!
> 
> Anyway, they were wonderful, and took my Monthly Pass (BC takes the same MP as the US has, but 3 of the other provinces do not, FWIW), and...I lost.    Got to 26.4 total, and got to celebrate my 25 pound moment with total strangers!  But they were awfully nice strangers, and I just couldn't stop smiling.  I was just so happy I had gone.  (and sad that hubby was working and simply couldn't get away to do the WI)
> 
> 
> While there, I found out that WW-in-Canada was having 5K walks all over on Sunday, it was free, and I was welcome to join!  I signed the three of us up, and we walked to the start (they were hooked up with a chain of running stores so we met there), walked the 5K, then walked back to the hotel.  All in all nearly 6 miles of walking (can you say SORE?).  The walk to the store/start was downhill, so you can imagine what it was like going back to the hotel, LOL.
> 
> I'm not sure if that will count for the 5K charm that some meetings have (mine does), but I'll ask!  And if they don't, no biggie, since I'm doing a local 5K walk on Saturday that WILL count (I already asked).  I'm hoping the soreness goes away by then!  I'll have to take it easier for the upcoming one, though, since I'll have DS with me.  Last week he walked with DH and I went ahead, but DH is on the second leg of his work trip and won't be here.
> 
> 
> 
> Now...I'm the first to say "ah, well, the crepes etc just hadn't been converted to fat yet, you'll see the gain next weigh in", and I am trying to steel myself for it!  Trying to drink lots of water to make sure the traveling and dining out waterweight leaves ASAP.
> 
> We'll see what happens!



You certainly are inspiring!  Thank you for telling us this about this adventure.  And congrats on the 25 lbs AND the 5K!


----------



## NC State

I started back running this week. I would fast walk for 10 mins, then run for 5 mins, then back to walking.  I did this for one hour and was able to get 4.30 miles in each time at the gym!

We ate out four times this week. Boathouse fried shrimp, Denny's breakfast, K&W lunch with sugar-free chocolate pie and grilled chicken plate at the Robin's Nest....I ate all my daily, weekly pts and activity pts.  I didn't go over my points!

I'm down another 1 lbs...for a total 42 lbs!  

Tonight was about making summer goals, my goal is to continue keeping my food journal and training for my 1/2 marathon for Feb.  Keep the positive thoughts and help someone that may need a hand in something...it's so rewarding to see someone reach their goal too.

-Stephanie


----------



## Mermaid02

My first weigh in tonight and (((drum roll please))) I lost 7 pounds. I ate tons of fruits and vegetables, drank a lot of water, ate all of my flex points and never let myself get TOO hungry.


----------



## wvjules

Weigh-in day!  I really had no idea what to expect this morning.  I didn't have feelings either way.  I stepped on the scale an -2.6!  Woot!  Woot!  I am 0.2 away from 25#.  It's sooooo close!    Can I just say how much I  Simply Filling!  

After you all have met your 5%, 10% and 25# goals, what kinds of goals do you set?  Do you set any?  My final goal seems so far away so I want some smaller goals.

ETA: Mermaid that's awesome!

Congrats to Bumber, NC State, debbie and Keah too, and anyone else that had a good week!


----------



## BabyTigger99

wvjules said:


> Weigh-in day!  I really had no idea what to expect this morning.  I didn't have feelings either way.  I stepped on the scale an -2.6!  Woot!  Woot!  I am 0.2 away from 25#.  It's sooooo close!    Can I just say how much I  Simply Filling!
> 
> After you all have met your 5%, 10% and 25# goals, what kinds of goals do you set?  Do you set any?  My final goal seems so far away so I want some smaller goals.
> 
> ETA: Mermaid that's awesome!
> 
> Congrats to Bumber, NC State, debbie and Keah too, and anyone else that had a good week!



When I was losing, I kept using 5 pounds as my goal, and then 50, and then finally my goal.  Essentially, if I got an award for it, it was my next goal!


----------



## Auntie L.

wvjules said:


> Weigh-in day!  I really had no idea what to expect this morning.  I didn't have feelings either way.  I stepped on the scale an -2.6!  Woot!  Woot!  I am 0.2 away from 25#.  It's sooooo close!    Can I just say how much I  Simply Filling!
> 
> After you all have met your 5%, 10% and 25# goals, what kinds of goals do you set?  Do you set any?  My final goal seems so far away so I want some smaller goals.
> 
> ETA: Mermaid that's awesome!
> 
> Congrats to Bumber, NC State, debbie and Keah too, and anyone else that had a good week!



Great progress!  I love reading all of these inspiring stories.  I'm down almost 20 lbs since starting back with WW in March  !!  20 down - 60 to go!    I haven't been able to post here much lately - so it's good for me to come back and see how well everyone is doing.  I haven't exercised as much this week, so I'm off to do a 4 mile Leslie Sansone tape and then clean off my porch - gotta get those activity points!!  Have a great day everyone!!

Linda


----------



## vikdeco

Hey everyone! I'm new here and to WW (just joined this week). I just wanted to say that it is really inspirational to see everyone's progress.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Last night was my first night down the shore. I'm down until Tuesday. I saved most of my points because I knew last night would be something less than stellar for dinner. Even after eating my crappy dinner I had a few extra points left for a snack!


----------



## Mermaid02

wvjules said:


> Weigh-in day!  I really had no idea what to expect this morning.  I didn't have feelings either way.  I stepped on the scale an -2.6!  Woot!  Woot!  I am 0.2 away from 25#.  It's sooooo close!    Can I just say how much I  Simply Filling!
> 
> After you all have met your 5%, 10% and 25# goals, what kinds of goals do you set?  Do you set any?  My final goal seems so far away so I want some smaller goals.
> 
> ETA: Mermaid that's awesome!
> 
> Congrats to Bumber, NC State, debbie and Keah too, and anyone else that had a good week!



Thanks Jules! I really needed such a big boost first week.... that means I'm only 4 away from my 5%.


----------



## nikkistevej

2 more loss for me.  I am at 18.6 according to them.


----------



## pwdebbie

At your meetings this week, were you asked to set an end-of-summer goal?  I picked a weight that I thought was reasonable to reach.  Without realizing it, I had chosen what works out to a pound a week, very doable in my opinion. For those of you who set goals, what did you pick?


----------



## NC State

pwdebbie said:


> At your meetings this week, were you asked to set an end-of-summer goal?  I picked a weight that I thought was reasonable to reach.  Without realizing it, I had chosen what works out to a pound a week, very doable in my opinion. For those of you who set goals, what did you pick?



I did same plus journal and continue to train for my 1/2 marathon in Feb.


----------



## Auntie L.

vikdeco said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new here and to WW (just joined this week). I just wanted to say that it is really inspirational to see everyone's progress.



Good luck!


----------



## Auntie L.

pwdebbie said:


> At your meetings this week, were you asked to set an end-of-summer goal?  I picked a weight that I thought was reasonable to reach.  Without realizing it, I had chosen what works out to a pound a week, very doable in my opinion. For those of you who set goals, what did you pick?



It does sound doable - good for you.  At our meeting today, they talked about setting an activity points goal for each week.  I'm thinking that I should go with 28 - 4 pts a day.  I'll try for that, anyway.  

BTW - I'm down .8 - I'll take it...    

Linda


----------



## keahgirl8

Auntie L. said:


> It does sound doable - good for you.  At our meeting today, they talked about setting an activity points goal for each week.  I'm thinking that I should go with 28 - 4 pts a day.  I'll try for that, anyway.
> 
> BTW - I'm down .8 - I'll take it...
> 
> Linda



Congrats!  A loss is a loss!

As for me...like I mentioned several days ago, I am still struggling with how many points to eat.  I manage to eat all of my daily points most days, but I don't usually eat activity points and I rarely eat weekly points.  I am working out more than I ever have, so I just want to make sure I am eating enough.  When I was on WW before, I never exercised much, so this is uncharted territory for me.


----------



## Mermaid02

I haven't chosen a end of summer goal yet. I'm really just focusing on each day right now. I feel like this time is THE TIME I will be successful though. It feels "right" Does that make sense to anyone??


----------



## keahgirl8

Mermaid02 said:


> I haven't chosen a end of summer goal yet. I'm really just focusing on each day right now. I feel like this time is THE TIME I will be successful though. It feels "right" Does that make sense to anyone??



It makes total sense.  I feel the same way!  That is the attitude that will keep you going.


----------



## Auntie L.

keahgirl8 said:


> Congrats!  A loss is a loss!
> 
> As for me...like I mentioned several days ago, I am still struggling with how many points to eat.  I manage to eat all of my daily points most days, but I don't usually eat activity points and I rarely eat weekly points.  I am working out more than I ever have, so I just want to make sure I am eating enough.  When I was on WW before, I never exercised much, so this is uncharted territory for me.



I think that as long as you don't eat less than your points - AND you don't feel hungry, then you're doing fine,  The exercise really helps - I hate to admit it, but it does.  

Linda


----------



## keahgirl8

Thanks for th advice!  I'm definitely not hungry.  I am going to try eating no activity points and all daily points and see how it goes.


----------



## bumbershoot

Mermaid02 said:


> I haven't chosen a end of summer goal yet. I'm really just focusing on each day right now. I feel like this time is THE TIME I will be successful though. It feels "right" Does that make sense to anyone??



It absolutely does!

This PP2012 program is the first time I've been able to imagine doing it forever.  (or, as our previous leader liked to say, "you're here until you die!")  And visualizing that feels really good, and very different from the other three times!



pwdebbie said:


> You certainly are inspiring!  Thank you for telling us this about this adventure.  And congrats on the 25 lbs AND the 5K!



Thanks!



Mermaid02 said:


> My first weigh in tonight and (((drum roll please))) I lost 7 pounds. I ate tons of fruits and vegetables, drank a lot of water, ate all of my flex points and never let myself get TOO hungry.



Wowie, excellent start!




wvjules said:


> Weigh-in day!  I really had no idea what to expect this morning.  I didn't have feelings either way.  I stepped on the scale an -2.6!  Woot!  Woot!  I am 0.2 away from 25#.  It's sooooo close!    Can I just say how much I  Simply Filling!
> 
> After you all have met your 5%, 10% and 25# goals, what kinds of goals do you set?  Do you set any?  My final goal seems so far away so I want some smaller goals.



Woohoo!

When I hit 10% Shelley encouraged me to set a goal for the next 10 down.  I keep calling it a "decade" but that's silly.  Another tens place down, perhaps is a better way?  




Auntie L. said:


> Great progress!  I love reading all of these inspiring stories.  I'm down almost 20 lbs since starting back with WW in March  !!  20 down - 60 to go!



Yay for 20 down!  



nikkistevej said:


> 2 more loss for me.  I am at 18.6 according to them.



Fabulous!



My WI yesterday showed a .2 loss.  For the first time in any WW program, I'm happy with .2.  (I talk a good game about "be happy with a loss!" but I know that the saying and the feeling are different from each other)

My WI was before yesterday's 5K walk, then I went back for the last meeting of the morning.  My son was such a good sport about it all- waking up early, going to the center, walking, going back to the center...  As the day went on it became apparent that it was about to be TOM (we're eternally trying for another child so that's always a bummer), which made me even more happy with the .2.  

Yesterday I blitzed through Dailies, 7 points of Weeklies, and 5 points of APs (all the APs I got for the walk, according to my heart rate monitor).  I was just so tired and grumpy and achey, and I wanted my normal food and a big dessert!  We'll see how that plays out through the week.


----------



## keahgirl8

I lost .6 pounds this week!  I am now under 70 pounds away from my goal!


----------



## Mermaid02

Well Molly, sometimes you just have to give in a little in order to not give in  A LOT! 

Nice losses guys! Every loss is a good one!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Hi guys!!  I hope you don't mind if I "crash" your thread!    I just joined WW online, and today was my first day.  I already know my biggest challenge is going to be *PEPSI*...so any support with this issue would be so appreciated!!  

My short-term goal is to lose 30 pounds by November....I'm having my left knee replaced in November, and really need to be able to take some of the pressure of the extra weight off before my surgery!  I'll be getting my right knee replaced in Feb.  

Today for breakfast I had a Jimmy Dean (turkey sausage) Delight breakfast muffin...the commissary didn't have any of the WW breakfast sandwiches, so I used the WW point calculator (I love that thing!) on my iPhone and it is the same # of points as the WW breakfast sandwich....and for lunch I had a sandwich made of the Sara Lee thin buns, LOTS of lettuce, Best Foods light mayo, and shaved turkey.  I was  a little wary of the taste of the light mayo, but the sandwich was really yummy.  I think I'm having a WW TV dinner for dinner, the guys are having left over's from last night's dinner.  Anyway, first day almost down....only a ka-zillion more to go!!     I need to lose 71 pounds.

Thanks for listening!  I'm looking forward to getting to know you all!

Kelly


----------



## keahgirl8

You're not crashing at all!  Welcome!

Today was weigh-in day...  .6 pounds!  I wish it had been more, but a loss is a loss!  Plus, now I am under 70 pounds away from my goal!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

keahgirl8 said:


> You're not crashing at all!  Welcome!
> 
> Today was weigh-in day...  .6 pounds!  I wish it had been more, but a loss is a loss!  Plus, now I am under 70 pounds away from my goal!


Yay you!!  Any number lower is always a win!!!  Or should I say lose?    thank you for the welcome.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I'm super nervous about my weigh in tomorrow. I've been away since last weigh in and although I've followed my points I'm still nervous!


----------



## pwdebbie

Does anyone have a Disney trip planned?  I'm eager to hear how someone does with their WIs pre- and post- trip.


----------



## disneydreamin247

pwdebbie said:


> Does anyone have a Disney trip planned?  I'm eager to hear how someone does with their WIs pre- and post- trip.



I'll be there in 54 days but I don't believe in dieting on vacation.


----------



## wvjules

pwdebbie said:


> Does anyone have a Disney trip planned?  I'm eager to hear how someone does with their WIs pre- and post- trip.



I'll be there in 7 months to run a 5K, oh, and a marathon. Hopefully I'll be at my goal weight by then.  I'm curious to see how I do while at Disney too.  The fact that I'll be there 3 days before the marathon will probably help.  No way can I gorge myself on whatever I want for those 3 days.  However, after the marathon and the next day I'm sure I will probably pig out.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

pwdebbie said:


> At your meetings this week, were you asked to set an end-of-summer goal?  I picked a weight that I thought was reasonable to reach.  Without realizing it, I had chosen what works out to a pound a week, very doable in my opinion. For those of you who set goals, what did you pick?



I've been struggling lately with things so I picked a small goal -- 0.4lbs per week.  Hopefully, that will be do-able.  I weighed in today (1 day early) and was down 2.5, however it seems that I cant behave myself for very long periods of time so I dont expect to see anything like that anytime soon again.  I really, REALLY want to be eating maintenance points by the end of the summer.  I had actually hoped to be eating them by the Easter weekend but that didn't happen.  





disneydreamin247 said:


> I'll be there in 54 days but I don't believe in dieting on vacation.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

One of my struggles in following any weight loss programs is being totally exhausted after working all day, and trying to figure out something easy for dinner.  This weekend, my DH made the beef and cheese casserole from the recipe on WW online and stuck it in the fridge with cooking instructions on it.  It was wonderful just taking it from the fridge and popping it in the oven...even better....it was delicious!!!  I highly recommend this recipe....whenever we try something new, we will ask the family "is this a do-over?  Didn't even ask tonight, before my 18yo stated"this is definitely a do-over!! 

Only 5 points per serving 

I think we will start making more meals on weekends and freezing them, I think it will help me keep on track.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

disneydreamin247 said:


> I'm super nervous about my weigh in tomorrow. I've been away since last weigh in and although I've followed my points I'm still nervous!



Hope weigh-in went well!!


----------



## pwdebbie

Scrappy_Tink said:


> One of my struggles in following any weight loss programs is being totally exhausted after working all day, and trying to figure out something easy for dinner.  This weekend, my DH made the beef and cheese casserole from the recipe on WW online and stuck it in the fridge with cooking instructions on it.  It was wonderful just taking it from the fridge and popping it in the oven...even better....it was delicious!!!  I highly recommend this recipe....whenever we try something new, we will ask the family "is this a do-over?  Didn't even ask tonight, before my 18yo stated"this is definitely a do-over!!
> 
> Only 5 points per serving
> 
> I think we will start making more meals on weekends and freezing them, I think it will help me keep on track.



Cooking ahead is something that worked for me when the kids were home.  Now that it is just dh and I, not so much.  Most recipes don't work for us as dh likes his food uncombined and I prefer to skip sauces and gravies and such.  I cook the old fashioned way -- a meat/poulty/seafood item, a starch, and a veggie.  I'm starting to major more now on the veggies and less on the starch.  But maybe I should be adventurous and check out some of the WW recipes to add a little variety to our meals.


----------



## pwdebbie

Down 3.4 last night!  Total loss now is 32.8.  I have less than 90 lbs to go to reach the WW upper limit target for my age and height so I am one fourth of the way there!  Sadly, my DPs have gone down again.  Now I am at 28.  I haven't been eating the APs but I think that I am going to have to start to eat them if I don't want to feel edgy.


----------



## sjms71

Hey WW friends.   I've been on vacation and still am.  We are at the beach and I am enjoying relaxing .   

I've read through all the post and you guys are stinking rock stars!   Wow, so proud and inspired by everyone's awesome weight loss.   Keep up the good work!

Also, WELCOME to our new members!


----------



## sjms71

pwdebbie said:


> Does anyone have a Disney trip planned?  I'm eager to hear how someone does with their WIs pre- and post- trip.



A few of us have been on several Disney trips while doing WW.   For me I used my trip as motivation before hand.   Really staying focused to lose as much as I can before my trip.  Now most times I have gone it has been for at least 10 days and on the dining pan.  I would be good for breakfast, try to get saad for lunch and enjoy my dinners.   I usually walked away gaining 3-5 over those trips even with all the walking.  For me the most important thing wasn't being stressed about the gain but I learned, finally, that I could go on vacation, enjoy myself and as soon as it was over instead of being all depressed and down about the gain and giving up, I jumped right back on the program.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I've been struggling lately with things so I picked a small goal -- 0.4lbs per week.  Hopefully, that will be do-able.  I weighed in today (1 day early) and was down 2.5, however it seems that I cant behave myself for very long periods of time so I dont expect to see anything like that anytime soon again.  I really, REALLY want to be eating maintenance points by the end of the summer.  I had actually hoped to be eating them by the Easter weekend but that didn't happen.



Jessie, I'm right there with you on the struggling thing.  Your 0.4 weekly seems really reasonable.  If I did that, I'd be where I want to be by the end of summer.

I went back and looked at my tracking history and, lo and behold, the weeks I track all 7 days, I lose weight, when I track 3 or 4 days, it's a little gain.  I know I'm going to gain at my WI today, but I want to go to my meeting.  DH and I were talking last night about needing some "reason" to stay on the weight loss bus -- a wedding, or reunion or something.  But then we realized we really don't care what others think of how we look, so we need to have a different motivational goal.


----------



## NC State

I didn't lose but I gained .4 lbs this week.  I didn't eat my weekly pts, I have like 29 left so it proves that you got to eat to lose weight.  

I did walk/run for one hour for four days.  I didn't walk any on my lunch this week. I hope my "Walk away the Pounds" makes it's way back to me so I can walk at lunch.  It's funny that I didn't eat out or eat all my pts for the week and I gained.  The two weeks before I ate out about 3-5 times plus ate all my pts and I lost a pound per week.

Keep the positive thoughts and keep active...it will make you feel so much better!

Stephanie


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

pwdebbie said:


> Down 3.4 last night!  Total loss now is 32.8.  I have less than 90 lbs to go to reach the WW upper limit target for my age and height so I am one fourth of the way there!  Sadly, my DPs have gone down again.  Now I am at 28.  I haven't been eating the APs but I think that I am going to have to start to eat them if I don't want to feel edgy.



That's great, congrats on the loss!!  What are DPs and APs?  I can't wait to do my first weigh-in on Monday!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

NC State said:


> I didn't lose but I gained .4 lbs this week.  I didn't eat my weekly pts, I have like 29 left so it proves that you got to eat to lose weight.
> 
> I did walk/run for one hour for four days.  I didn't walk any on my lunch this week. I hope my "Walk away the Pounds" makes it's way back to me so I can walk at lunch.  It's funny that I didn't eat out or eat all my pts for the week and I gained.  The two weeks before I ate out about 3-5 times plus ate all my pts and I lost a pound per week.
> 
> Keep the positive thoughts and keep active...it will make you feel so much better!
> 
> Stephanie



I think woman's weight is just weird...men just don't have the fluxuations we have to deal with.  Hang in there, I'm sure next week will be better!!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Sandi said:


> Jessie, I'm right there with you on the struggling thing.  Your 0.4 weekly seems really reasonable.  If I did that, I'd be where I want to be by the end of summer.
> 
> I went back and looked at my tracking history and, lo and behold, the weeks I track all 7 days, I lose weight, when I track 3 or 4 days, it's a little gain.  I know I'm going to gain at my WI today, but I want to go to my meeting.  DH and I were talking last night about needing some "reason" to stay on the weight loss bus -- a wedding, or reunion or something.  But then we realized we really don't care what others think of how we look, so we need to have a different motivational goal.



How about just living long enough to drive each other crazy!!    Health is usually the top motivation for me!


----------



## disneydreamin247

I gained almost two pounds!  I think I'll have to reevaluate my menus and try harder this week.


----------



## Sandi

Scrappy_Tink said:


> How about just living long enough to drive each other crazy!!    Health is usually the top motivation for me!



That's perfect!  Our DD17 is leaving for a 6 week bike trip on Sunday and it will be just DH and me.  We always say it's fortunate that we still like each other after all this time.  So, if we get healthier, we'll just be around together that much longer!

I did a cardio tennis class last night.  It was a terrific work out and so much more fun than just running.  Sweat was pouring off me after the hour.  DD went with me and she also had fun.


----------



## pwdebbie

Scrappy_Tink said:


> That's great, congrats on the loss!!  What are DPs and APs?  I can't wait to do my first weigh-in on Monday!



DP = Daily Points (varies per person)
AP = Activity Points (varies per activity)
Also there is WP = Weekly points (49 for everyone)


----------



## wvjules

Weighed in at lunch.  I was down 1.2  for a grand total of 26#!  It was another surprising number since the weekend before was DD's birthday with a cookout on Sunday with cupcakes and dinner at a hibachi place on Monday followed by cake and ice cream.   (I was in the negative for WPs and APs AGAIN!)   I ran 5 miles last night so I think that helped. lol

I'm going to try to be completely OP all week and see what happens.   I'm hoping to reach 30# by the end of the month.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Sandi said:


> That's perfect!  Our DD17 is leaving for a 6 week bike trip on Sunday and it will be just DH and me.  We always say it's fortunate that we still like each other after all this time.  So, if we get healthier, we'll just be around together that much longer!
> 
> I did a cardio tennis class last night.  It was a terrific work out and so much more fun than just running.  Sweat was pouring off me after the hour.  DD went with me and she also had fun.



That's great!!  I hate "exercise", but I love to play games (though it's been a loooooooooong time!) like softball, basketball, etc.  My knees are so bad right now (getting them both replaced within the next year) I really can't do anything but swim...but to me that's boring too.  I need friends to play Marco Polo with!


----------



## Auntie L.

disneydreamin247 said:


> I gained almost two pounds!  I think I'll have to reevaluate my menus and try harder this week.



There's always going to be those weeks - unfortunately!!    I love your positive attitude - next week will be much better.  

Linda


----------



## Auntie L.

Scrappy_Tink said:


> That's great!!  I hate "exercise", but I love to play games (though it's been a loooooooooong time!) like softball, basketball, etc.  My knees are so bad right now (getting them both replaced within the next year) I really can't do anything but swim...but to me that's boring too.  I need friends to play Marco Polo with!



Marco Polo!  THAT brings back memories-   !  I think you're making the best of a bad situation - take care of those knees!  

Had a pretty good week - down 1.6 and finally made 5%!    But, haven't exercised in 2 days - time to get this butt in gear!!   Have a great day, everyone!  

Linda


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

pwdebbie said:


> DP = Daily Points (varies per person)
> AP = Activity Points (varies per activity)
> Also there is WP = Weekly points (49 for everyone)



Thanks, I'm familiar with the points, but didn't put 2 + 2 together.  I saved some of my WP this week for a BIG Pepsi   May not be the wisest use of points, but I've missed my Pepsi so much this week!!  I've been putting Mio liquid drops in my water...I'm really struggling with drinking the required water, and this helps some.  The orange drops actually makes the water taste orange crush-ish.  

Tonight we are trying the Coleslaw WW Recipe....I think I'm starting to drive DH crazy (because he likes to cook) asking what's in this, what's in that, so I can get my points right.  

I can't wait to weigh in on Monday!!  I can feel my pants are the teensy tinniest looser.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Auntie L. said:


> Marco Polo!  THAT brings back memories-   !  I think you're making the best of a bad situation - take care of those knees!
> 
> Had a pretty good week - down 1.6 and finally made 5%!    But, haven't exercised in 2 days - time to get this butt in gear!!   Have a great day, everyone!
> 
> Linda



Yay for your 5% 

I'm having my left knee replaced in November....hoping I can lose while recouping, considering I'll be on pain meds and probably won't feel like eating much.  Kind of scary too, though, because I'll be home for 4 weeks and bored, and when I get bored, I want to eat!!!  DH will be getting groceries, so I'll just have to tell him not to get stuff I won't be able to resist!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Down 4 pounds at my WI this morning!  I also made 5%! I'm soooo excited. I had done pretty bad on Friday night because we ordered sandwiches from this amazing place, but when I figured out the points it was like 43!  Ironically I did use a lot of my WP this week and this is when I posted a big loss. I wonder if it's related.


----------



## Auntie L.

disneydreamin247 said:


> Down 4 pounds at my WI this morning!  I also made 5%! I'm soooo excited. I had done pretty bad on Friday night because we ordered sandwiches from this amazing place, but when I figured out the points it was like 43!  Ironically I did use a lot of my WP this week and this is when I posted a big loss. I wonder if it's related.



Congrats on weight loss!!    It sounds to me like you're really being mindful of points and that's why you lost.  But, yeah, those restaurant foods can really freak you out!!


----------



## Auntie L.

pwdebbie said:


> Does anyone have a Disney trip planned?  I'm eager to hear how someone does with their WIs pre- and post- trip.



This is from th WW site:
http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=162541

They don't list PP but they give good choices from several WDW venues.  And don"t forget - you'll be walking A LOT!!  

Linda


----------



## disneydreamin247

Auntie L. said:


> Congrats on weight loss!!    It sounds to me like you're really being mindful of points and that's why you lost.  But, yeah, those restaurant foods can really freak you out!!



Had I known it would be so many points I wouldn't have gotten it. The bread is what really did me in! Next time I'll take the bread off and just eat the chicken and toppings.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

disneydreamin247 said:


> Down 4 pounds at my WI this morning!  I also made 5%! I'm soooo excited. I had done pretty bad on Friday night because we ordered sandwiches from this amazing place, but when I figured out the points it was like 43!  Ironically I did use a lot of my WP this week and this is when I posted a big loss. I wonder if it's related.



Congratulations!!    That must have been some sandwich to be 43 points, I think a Whopper with cheese is only 16!    But hey, to me, that's what the WP are for, a little splurge so you don't feel deprived.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Congratulations!!    That must have been some sandwich to be 43 points, I think a Whopper with cheese is only 16!    But hey, to me, that's what the WP are for, a little splurge so you don't feel deprived.



Oh it was lol. A grilled chicken hero with fresh mozzarella, roasted peppers, and a balsamic reduction.


----------



## pwdebbie

Auntie L. said:


> This is from th WW site:
> http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=162541
> 
> They don't list PP but they give good choices from several WDW venues.  And don"t forget - you'll be walking A LOT!!
> 
> Linda



Thanks for that link.  I was shocked that a smoked turkey leg is over 1000 calories!  And last week at our meeting someone suggested smoked turkey legs as a good choice for the local fair season.  I think not!


----------



## pwdebbie

disneydreamin247 said:


> Had I known it would be so many points I wouldn't have gotten it. The bread is what really did me in! Next time I'll take the bread off and just eat the chicken and toppings.



I had a similar thing occur.  I ordered Bruschetta Chicken Pasta at TGIFridays.  Whole grain pasta, tomatoes, chicken -- sounds ok to me.  Got home and figured the points.  24!   Part of me wished that if I was going to go into my WP that I would have at least gotten something that I really wanted instead of getting something that seemed ok but didn't really satisfy.  What I really want is a cheesesteak sub with extra cheese.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

disneydreamin247 said:


> Oh it was lol. A grilled chicken hero with fresh mozzarella, roasted peppers, and a balsamic reduction.



Oh yum!!!  I'm saving my WPs for spaghetti this week.  I'm going to have it on Sunday, to make sure I don't dip into my WP between now and then.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Well, today was my first weigh-in, and I lost exactly 6.5 pounds!! 

I don't expect anymore big losses like this again, I typically lose big the first week, and then dwindle down to 1-2 pounds a week....but that's okay, I'm not feeling deprived!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Well, today was my first weigh-in, and I lost exactly 6.5 pounds!!
> 
> I don't expect anymore big losses like this again, I typically lose big the first week, and then dwindle down to 1-2 pounds a week....but that's okay, I'm not feeling deprived!



Congrats! That is fabulous!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

disneydreamin247 said:


> Congrats! That is fabulous!



Thank you!!  I think I'm getting the hang of it, the phone App really helps a lot...I love the additional WW scanner app that adds to your tracker for you too.  I was having fun at the grocery store yesterday, scanning everything to see how many points stuff is.  Was kind of an eye-opener too at some of the numbers that came up on some of my favorite foods.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Thank you!!  I think I'm getting the hang of it, the phone App really helps a lot...I love the additional WW scanner app that adds to your tracker for you too.  I was having fun at the grocery store yesterday, scanning everything to see how many points stuff is.  Was kind of an eye-opener too at some of the numbers that came up on some of my favorite foods.



I mostly shop at Trader Joe's and nothing there is scannable.  It was cool when I scanned my Special K chips though! I love the 100 calorie chocolate bars from Trader Joe's because they're only 3 points!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

What a fun first WI, Scrappy!


About the scanner application...some people on the message boards say that it isn't always correct.  Just like the PPValues on Smart Ones and Lean Cuisines, you do need to recheck the value with a calculator.


----------



## disneydreamin247

bumbershoot said:


> What a fun first WI, Scrappy!
> 
> 
> About the scanner application...some people on the message boards say that it isn't always correct.  Just like the PPValues on Smart Ones and Lean Cuisines, you do need to recheck the value with a calculator.



This is great to know. Thanks!


----------



## pwdebbie

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Well, today was my first weigh-in, and I lost exactly 6.5 pounds!!
> 
> I don't expect anymore big losses like this again, I typically lose big the first week, and then dwindle down to 1-2 pounds a week....but that's okay, I'm not feeling deprived!



That's great!  On to Week 2!


----------



## pwdebbie

bumbershoot said:


> What a fun first WI, Scrappy!
> 
> 
> About the scanner application...some people on the message boards say that it isn't always correct.  Just like the PPValues on Smart Ones and Lean Cuisines, you do need to recheck the value with a calculator.



Really?  I assumed the PPValues on Smart Ones had to be right.  I haven't bothered to check them myself.


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> Really?  I assumed the PPValues on Smart Ones had to be right.  I haven't bothered to check them myself.



I guess the Smart Ones aren't actually made by WW, they are made by another company.  I wouldn't have known it, but that's what the message board people say on WW.  The ones I've checked, the vegetarian ones, have all been correct, but people have said that they've come across meals that aren't correct.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

bumbershoot said:


> What a fun first WI, Scrappy!
> 
> 
> About the scanner application...some people on the message boards say that it isn't always correct.  Just like the PPValues on Smart Ones and Lean Cuisines, you do need to recheck the value with a calculator.



Thanks for the tip!! I'll re-check some of my favorite items, just to be on the safe side!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

pwdebbie said:


> Really?  I assumed the PPValues on Smart Ones had to be right.  I haven't bothered to check them myself.



You'd think huh, since they are a WW product!!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

bumbershoot said:


> I guess the Smart Ones aren't actually made by WW, they are made by another company.  I wouldn't have known it, but that's what the message board people say on WW.  The ones I've checked, the vegetarian ones, have all been correct, but people have said that they've come across meals that aren't correct.



You'd think that since WW "farmed out" this product, that they'd make sure it was correct!  That's frustrating!


----------



## disneydreamin247

I blew some WP tonight ordering Applebee's for dinner and now I feel awful.


----------



## pwdebbie

disneydreamin247 said:


> I blew some WP tonight ordering Applebee's for dinner and now I feel awful.



I'm you aren't feeling awful this morning!  It's a new day and you get to start fresh.  

I had an absolutely horrible meal at Applebees last week, the manager actually took it off our bill.  Whole grain bread drenched in grease -- what's the point of the whole-grain bread then????  

That mushroom cabernet steak (or whatever wine is the name) is pretty good.  I should learn to stick with that.


----------



## pwdebbie

My fifteenth WI was last night.  Down one more pound for a total of 33.2.  So far so good!


----------



## disneydreamin247

pwdebbie said:


> My fifteenth WI was last night.  Down one more pound for a total of 33.2.  So far so good!



Awesome! Sorry about your Applebee's meal. That sounds gross!


----------



## NC State

No lost again...I gained 1.4 for a total of 2 lbs gain in 2 weeks.  I'm just so upset with myself.  I go to the gym do a fast walk for 40 mins and then run for 20 mins for a 7pt activity.  I do eat all my pts daily, weekly and activity (I was losing now gaining).  I'm to the point that I will not eat my activity pts any more.  After looking at my food journal I need to change up my breakfast and lunch during the week.  I have eaten the samething for 2 months so I know I need to do something different.  I was so upset I stop and bought a box of cookies and ate them on the way home.  Bottom line, I was up to 42 lbs and now back to 40 lbs lost.  I have another 20 lbs to lose, I was hoping to meet my goal by Sept 15th.

-Stephanie


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

NC State said:


> No lost again...I gained 1.4 for a total of 2 lbs gain in 2 weeks.  I'm just so upset with myself.  I go to the gym do a fast walk for 40 mins and then run for 20 mins for a 7pt activity.  I do eat all my pts daily, weekly and activity (I was losing now gaining).  I'm to the point that I will not eat my activity pts any more.  After looking at my food journal I need to change up my breakfast and lunch during the week.  I have eaten the samething for 2 months so I know I need to do something different.  I was so upset I stop and bought a box of cookies and ate them on the way home.  Bottom line, I was up to 42 lbs and now back to 40 lbs lost.  I have another 20 lbs to lose, I was hoping to meet my goal by Sept 15th.
> 
> -Stephanie



Put your hands up, and step away from the cookies!!    You know how women's bodies work...they are mysterious and one day we can weight 2 pound s more than the next for no other reason but "hormones"!  I'm like you Steph, I'm an emotional eater too.   

Hang in there, 40 pounds is just wonderful, and having only 20 left to go is a dream come true!!  Maybe since you're so close, that your body is plateauing, and then sneaking a few more just for meanness!!

You CAN do it...just stay away from those cookies!!!   Next week will be a loss!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

pwdebbie said:


> My fifteenth WI was last night.  Down one more pound for a total of 33.2.  So far so good!



Yay!!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

pwdebbie said:


> I'm you aren't feeling awful this morning!  It's a new day and you get to start fresh.
> 
> I had an absolutely horrible meal at Applebees last week, the manager actually took it off our bill.  Whole grain bread drenched in grease -- what's the point of the whole-grain bread then????
> 
> That mushroom cabernet steak (or whatever wine is the name) is pretty good.  I should learn to stick with that.



I was wondering what the Applebee WW meals were like...any suggestions on a "good" one?


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

Hi to everyone! I thought I'd let you know it's almost time. 

You are getting close...

The thread limit is 251 pages. Whenever someone is ready to start a new thread I will close this one. No problem waiting until that magic 251 if that's your pleasure.


----------



## pwdebbie

NC State said:


> No lost again...I gained 1.4 for a total of 2 lbs gain in 2 weeks.  I'm just so upset with myself.  I go to the gym do a fast walk for 40 mins and then run for 20 mins for a 7pt activity.  I do eat all my pts daily, weekly and activity (I was losing now gaining).  I'm to the point that I will not eat my activity pts any more.  After looking at my food journal I need to change up my breakfast and lunch during the week.  I have eaten the samething for 2 months so I know I need to do something different.  I was so upset I stop and bought a box of cookies and ate them on the way home.  Bottom line, I was up to 42 lbs and now back to 40 lbs lost.  I have another 20 lbs to lose, I was hoping to meet my goal by Sept 15th.
> 
> -Stephanie



Hang in there and don't give up.  I know from my past dieting experience, 40 lbs is where if usually throw in the towel.  There must be something about the 40 lb mark because I've heard others saying that is where they plateaued.  Knowing this helps me to be determined that I will conquer the 40 lb. plateau.  Keep working at it.  Maybe you could set your goal a little further out since they say that .5 to 2 lbs a week is optimal.  At 1 lb. a week, your goal date would be in November, I think.  Just think -- If you reach goal in November, you will be more inspired to be good over the Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays.


----------



## pwdebbie

Scrappy_Tink said:


> I was wondering what the Applebee WW meals were like...any suggestions on a "good" one?



I've only had the Cabernet Mushroom Sirloin (12 points).  It is delicious.  My daughter ordered it at a different location and was totally disappointed.  Mine always comes out looking exactly like the picture.  Hers had half the amount of broccoli and potatoes.  So it does depend on which restaurant you go to.  After about two months on WW I hit a brick wall -- I did not want to see another piece of broccoli.

The other two meals are Grilled Jalapeno Lime Shrimp -- I don't like lime so I won't try it, and Creamy Parmesan Chicken -- I don't understand how this is a WW meal with all that sauce and rice, so I haven't had it either.

Some of their "Under 550" meals look more appealing to me and I'm not sure why they aren't listed as WW meals.


----------



## wvjules

NCState, I think you may be overestimating your APs.  That's a problem if you are eating all of them.  What are you using to track your APs?  
 The activity tracker on WW is completely inaccurate and shouldn't be trusted at all!   I would skip eating the majority of APs for now until if you see if that is the problem.  Continue eating the WPs though, since those are built into the program and can't be overestimated.  The scale will catch up your efforts.  



Oh, I only lost .2 this week.  I guess I shouldn't have went out for pizza and buffalo strips (with blue cheese) last night. 


ETA:  As an example of the inacurate AP tracker on WW, I went to a yoga class yesterday.  It was 75 minutes long.  If you put that in on the WW tracker it is 5 APs.  No way, no how is that correct.  According to my HRM I only burned 110 caloires, which wasn't even 2 APs.  (80 calories = 1 AP)


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> My fifteenth WI was last night.  Down one more pound for a total of 33.2.  So far so good!



Woohoo!



NC State said:


> No lost again...I gained 1.4 for a total of 2 lbs gain in 2 weeks.  I'm just so upset with myself.  I go to the gym do a fast walk for 40 mins and then run for 20 mins for a 7pt activity.  I do eat all my pts daily, weekly and activity (I was losing now gaining).



The APs calculated are almost certainly too high, unless you're a guy.  

If you're not using a heart rate monitor, UNDERestimate those points.

20 minutes of Pilates, per the tracker, is 2 points for me.  Using the HRM, I realized it's only ONE.

Even using the calories-burned estimate on a machine (like a Precor) isn't correct.  On elliptical, it OVERestimates the calories for me, while on the treadmill UNDERestimates it for me.  

I've started an experiment of eating APs, and I'm glad I waited until I had my monitor for that.

An hour of hard work on the elliptical for me is barely 5 points.  I did my C25K work yesterday, second one of week 2, and even counting the 5 minutes brisk walk before and after, came in UNDER 4 points, and that's with me running quite a bit more than I "should" have because the mythical runner's high kicked in during the last jog portion!


So if you're eating those APs, you have to make SURE you're getting the right amount, and as Jules said, the tracker is way off for those.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

pwdebbie said:


> I've only had the Cabernet Mushroom Sirloin (12 points).  It is delicious.  My daughter ordered it at a different location and was totally disappointed.  Mine always comes out looking exactly like the picture.  Hers had half the amount of broccoli and potatoes.  So it does depend on which restaurant you go to.  After about two months on WW I hit a brick wall -- I did not want to see another piece of broccoli.
> 
> The other two meals are Grilled Jalapeno Lime Shrimp -- I don't like lime so I won't try it, and Creamy Parmesan Chicken -- I don't understand how this is a WW meal with all that sauce and rice, so I haven't had it either.
> 
> Some of their "Under 550" meals look more appealing to me and I'm not sure why they aren't listed as WW meals.



Thanks!  I think I'll try the Cabernet Mushroom Sirloin, sounds good!    DH wants to eat at California Pizza Kitchen tonight, so Im glad I was busy at lunch, so I have some points to kill.  Went onto their website and they have all their nutritional information on it, so now I just have to pick something that I can fit into the points I have left and maybe a few WPs. Even their salads are outrageous!!  May just order an appetizer and make a side salad with light mayo & ketsup (thousand island) instead.


----------



## keahgirl8

I was without Internet on weigh-in day! 

Down 1.6 pounds!  That makes 48.2 overall!


----------



## NC State

bumbershoot said:


> The APs calculated are almost certainly too high, unless you're a guy.
> 
> If you're not using a heart rate monitor, UNDERestimate those points.
> 
> 20 minutes of Pilates, per the tracker, is 2 points for me.  Using the HRM, I realized it's only ONE.
> 
> Even using the calories-burned estimate on a machine (like a Precor) isn't correct.  On elliptical, it OVERestimates the calories for me, while on the treadmill UNDERestimates it for me.
> 
> I've started an experiment of eating APs, and I'm glad I waited until I had my monitor for that.
> 
> An hour of hard work on the elliptical for me is barely 5 points.  I did my C25K work yesterday, second one of week 2, and even counting the 5 minutes brisk walk before and after, came in UNDER 4 points, and that's with me running quite a bit more than I "should" have because the mythical runner's high kicked in during the last jog portion!
> 
> 
> So if you're eating those APs, you have to make SURE you're getting the right amount, and as Jules said, the tracker is way off for those.



Thank you for explaining it.  It now makes sense I was fast walking for 40 mins and running for 20 mins.  Based on the book that was 7 pts...so I ate them.  I think I'm going to cut back and count it as 4 pts.


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> I was without Internet on weigh-in day!
> 
> Down 1.6 pounds!  That makes 48.2 overall!



You'll be hitting 50 real soon!  That's exciting.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> You'll be hitting 50 real soon!  That's exciting.



Thanks!  It is exciting!  I am also only 10 pounds from halfway to my goal!


This may be a silly question, but how do I use my HRM to calculate activity points?


----------



## wvjules

keahgirl8 said:


> Thanks!  It is exciting!  I am also only 10 pounds from halfway to my goal!
> 
> 
> This may be a silly question, but how do I use my HRM to calculate activity points?



The consesus on the WW boards, and what I use, is 80 calories burned is 1 AP.  

Congratulations on another great loss!


----------



## lisajl

A week ago I was running around Quebec with my youngest son and his french class.  I would have thought I would have lost more weight, but only lost .6 lbs.
Of course, I was eating crepes and croissants.  Maybe that had something to do with it.

All things considered, I have 15 lbs to lose to meet my goal.
I am feeling pumped about that!  I have been stuck on the same numbers and feeling a bit sorry for myself.  Well, ladies, NO MORE!  I am looking good in my clothes, feeling good about myself and excited to be healthier for when we go to WDW in October!

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!
Lisa 

Merci!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

keahgirl8 said:


> I was without Internet on weigh-in day!
> 
> Down 1.6 pounds!  That makes 48.2 overall!



That is fantastic!!     Congratulations!!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

I was saving some weekly points so I could have some spaghetti on Sunday, but decided to use them last night instead.  I don't want to eat a carb-laden meal the day before weigh-in.  Spaghetti was yummy, but now I really have to "tow the line" for the next two days 

Making the Tuna Casserole recipe that's on the WW website for dinner tonight...hope it's good!!

Anyone out there have any good casserole recipes?  Me and DH are trying to make them on weekends and freeze them for later in the week, so it's easy when we get off work.  Nothing is worse than last-minute "What do YOU want for dinner tonight?", it usually ends up with fast-food.


----------



## cmcadoo66

Hi everyone!

Well, I thought I was going to get back on track a month or so ago when I checked out this thread but I failed!

I have a ton of reasons but none of them are good excuses. I simply did not make myself a priority the last few weeks and I am paying for it. Now I know I won't make the 10 lb loss before our WDW trip that I was hoping for a month ago, especially with a 4 lb gain, but I do have myself back on track!

I am tracking, tracking, tracking. On top of that I checked out a Zumba class and loved it! I have paid up for the entire summer so hopefully that will help move things in the right direction. This is a HUGE step for me because I have never incorporated exercise while on WW (and I'm a returning LT member).

Congratulations to all who are finding success and I hope to be joining you in that very soon!


----------



## Sandi

cmcadoo66 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Well, I thought I was going to get back on track a month or so ago when I checked out this thread but I failed!
> 
> I have a ton of reasons but none of them are good excuses. I simply did not make myself a priority the last few weeks and I am paying for it. Now I know I won't make the 10 lb loss before our WDW trip that I was hoping for a month ago, especially with a 4 lb gain, but I do have myself back on track!
> 
> I am tracking, tracking, tracking. On top of that I checked out a Zumba class and loved it! I have paid up for the entire summer so hopefully that will help move things in the right direction. This is a HUGE step for me because I have never incorporated exercise while on WW (and I'm a returning LT member).
> 
> Congratulations to all who are finding success and I hope to be joining you in that very soon!



We've all been there, so don't beat yourself up.  Your back on track and that's what matters.  Today is the first day of the rest of your life!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Headed to Outback tonight for a big family dinner. I have everything that I'm ordering figured out and saved enough points for dinner. I have a few WP left in case I want to splurge. I just hate that WI is tomorrow.


----------



## cmcadoo66

Sandi said:


> We've all been there, so don't beat yourself up.  Your back on track and that's what matters.  Today is the first day of the rest of your life!



Thank you for your kind words of encouragement!! I am feeling really focused right now and I am impatiently waiting on Monday's Zumba class. Words I never thought I would say!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Down another pound this morning! It would have been more but I gained 3 lbs after eating that Applebee's and the scale didn't even budge until this morning. I'll gladly take that one pound! I also lost a daily point.


----------



## Auntie L.

disneydreamin247 said:


> Down another pound this morning! It would have been more but I gained 3 lbs after eating that Applebee's and the scale didn't even budge until this morning. I'll gladly take that one pound! I also lost a daily point.



Congrats on the pound loss -but don't you hate losing that point?!  
I'm down .4 this week - not great, but I had a pretty good loss the week before, so I'm OK with it.    What I really have to do is get back to working out - I took a few days off because of the heat, but it's nice now.  SO, no excuses!!!!!!  

Have a good one, everyone!
Linda


----------



## disneydreamin247

Auntie L. said:


> Congrats on the pound loss -but don't you hate losing that point?!
> I'm down .4 this week - not great, but I had a pretty good loss the week before, so I'm OK with it.    What I really have to do is get back to working out - I took a few days off because of the heat, but it's nice now.  SO, no excuses!!!!!!
> 
> Have a good one, everyone!
> Linda



Congrats! Any loss is better than a gain. 

My Zumba videos are coming this week and I'm hoping to REALLY kickstart my weight loss with them. Now that my DD is 1 I will be able to do them since she is more independent. I tried when she was a newborn but had no time.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

disneydreamin247 said:


> Headed to Outback tonight for a big family dinner. I have everything that I'm ordering figured out and saved enough points for dinner. I have a few WP left in case I want to splurge. I just hate that WI is tomorrow.



I know what you mean!!  I didn't want to use any WPs as a splurge before weigh-in date, in fear it's going to show on the scale!!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

cmcadoo66 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Well, I thought I was going to get back on track a month or so ago when I checked out this thread but I failed!
> 
> I have a ton of reasons but none of them are good excuses. I simply did not make myself a priority the last few weeks and I am paying for it. Now I know I won't make the 10 lb loss before our WDW trip that I was hoping for a month ago, especially with a 4 lb gain, but I do have myself back on track!
> 
> I am tracking, tracking, tracking. On top of that I checked out a Zumba class and loved it! I have paid up for the entire summer so hopefully that will help move things in the right direction. This is a HUGE step for me because I have never incorporated exercise while on WW (and I'm a returning LT member).
> 
> Congratulations to all who are finding success and I hope to be joining you in that very soon!



we're here waiting for you sista!!


----------



## cmcadoo66

Scrappy_Tink said:


> we're here waiting for you sista!!



Thank you!! I'm working hard at getting there! So far so good....WI is on Thursday so hopefully I will be posting a loss then. I have a couple of Zumba classes between now and then and I am hoping exercise will be the key to my success this time.

Have a wonderful WW week everyone!!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Any one ever skip weigh-in because they feel fat?  I ate the rest of my WPs tonight and now I feel bloated.  I'm afraid if I weigh tomorrow and gained, I will start on a downward spiral and eat what I shouldn't out of depression.  I'd rather just stick to the plan and weigh next week instead.  Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Sandi

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Any one ever skip weigh-in because they feel fat?  I ate the rest of my WPs tonight and now I feel bloated.  I'm afraid if I weigh tomorrow and gained, I will start on a downward spiral and eat what I shouldn't out of depression.  I'd rather just stick to the plan and weigh next week instead.  Anyone else feel this way?



Do you go to meetings or do WW online?
I never miss a meeting. I used to think like you are suggesting, but I always feel better when I go and face the scale. You can always choose to only check in, but not WI. You know you're going to have a gain, so why not own it and move on?  To me, missing one will lead to missing two . . .


----------



## pwdebbie

Sandi said:


> Do you go to meetings or do WW online?
> I never miss a meeting. I used to think like you are suggesting, but I always feel better when I go and face the scale. You can always choose to only check in, but not WI. You know you're going to have a gain, so why not own it and move on?  To me, missing one will lead to missing two . . .



That's the way I think also.  If I give in once, it only makes it easier to giving in a second time, whether it be WI or "sneak eating" (deciding not to count what I ate), or anything else in life.  I have to stay disciplined because I know if I give myself an inch, I'll easily go for that mile when the opportunity avails itself.  I like your phrase, "own it and move on."


----------



## BabyTigger99

Okay, question for my WW Lifetimers.  So, I hit lifetime the first week of March.  Now, I am thinking that my goal was set to low.  I have struggled mightily for the last 6 weeks, but still stay about 140.  Anyone know how to go about changing their goal weight?  I have realized that 140 is much more realistic for me, instead of 135.  Even my DH said to me this weekend that I actually look better with a little bit of the weight put back on.


----------



## keahgirl8

Weigh-in day...

I am down 4.4 pounds, bringing my total to 52.6!  I am so excited!  I went camping last week, so I couldn't work out like I usually do.  I did my best, but I had no idea what the scale would say!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Sandi said:


> Do you go to meetings or do WW online?
> I never miss a meeting. I used to think like you are suggesting, but I always feel better when I go and face the scale. You can always choose to only check in, but not WI. You know you're going to have a gain, so why not own it and move on?  To me, missing one will lead to missing two . . .



Yes, I'm an on-liner.    I work such long hours, it's all I can do to get home and relax before getting ready for the next day.  Anyway, I took the suggestions today and hopped on the scale first thing this morning (after stripping down as much as I could without getting indecent at work   anyway.....UP 3/4 pound.  Not as bad as I thought, but was hoping for a little bit of a loss.  

This week I'm going to spread my WPs out a little vs eating them all at once...trial and error...and try to make some better food choices.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

keahgirl8 said:


> Weigh-in day...
> 
> I am down 4.4 pounds, bringing my total to 52.6!  I am so excited!  I went camping last week, so I couldn't work out like I usually do.  I did my best, but I had no idea what the scale would say!



That is so wonderful!!!!    CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Sandi

BabyTigger99 said:


> Okay, question for my WW Lifetimers.  So, I hit lifetime the first week of March.  Now, I am thinking that my goal was set to low.  I have struggled mightily for the last 6 weeks, but still stay about 140.  Anyone know how to go about changing their goal weight?  I have realized that 140 is much more realistic for me, instead of 135.  Even my DH said to me this weekend that I actually look better with a little bit of the weight put back on.



Talk with your leader, but if the weight you would like for your new goal is within the range published by WW, it shouldn't be a problem to adjust it. If the weight is above the WW chart, then you'll need a doctor's note saying that 140 (or whatever) is a medically appropriate weight for you. Then WW will make the adjustment. Good luck with that.


----------



## Sandi

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Yes, I'm an on-liner.    I work such long hours, it's all I can do to get home and relax before getting ready for the next day.  Anyway, I took the suggestions today and hopped on the scale first thing this morning (after stripping down as much as I could without getting indecent at work   anyway.....UP 3/4 pound.  Not as bad as I thought, but was hoping for a little bit of a loss.
> 
> This week I'm going to spread my WPs out a little vs eating them all at once...trial and error...and try to make some better food choices.



See, that wasn't so bad. I'm proud of you!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Sandi said:


> See, that wasn't so bad. I'm proud of you!



Thanks Sandi!!    I really expecting more.  Now, I won't be able to weigh for two weeks though, as I have next week off and don't have a scale at home.  It's going to be extra-challenging next week, being home all day.  It's easier at work, when I can't raid the pantry or fridge!!


----------



## keahgirl8

Scrappy_Tink said:


> That is so wonderful!!!!    CONGRATULATIONS!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> Weigh-in day...
> 
> I am down 4.4 pounds, bringing my total to 52.6!  I am so excited!  I went camping last week, so I couldn't work out like I usually do.  I did my best, but I had no idea what the scale would say!



That's great! One day I'll be able to say 52.6, hopefully by Christmas.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

cmcadoo66 said:


> Thank you!! I'm working hard at getting there! So far so good....WI is on Thursday so hopefully I will be posting a loss then. I have a couple of Zumba classes between now and then and I am hoping exercise will be the key to my success this time.
> 
> Have a wonderful WW week everyone!!



Zumba looks like so much fun!!  I can't wait for my new knees so I can be more active!


----------



## disneydreamin247

My Zumba set arrived today!!! I can't wait to get started with it!


----------



## lisajl

My WI last night was good.  Lost .4 lbs.,  not much, but it is still a loss!
I have 16 lbs to go to meet my goal!  Seems like a lot of weight but not as much as I started out with!  I am really loving WW!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Any one ever skip weigh-in because they feel fat?  I ate the rest of my WPs tonight and now I feel bloated.  I'm afraid if I weigh tomorrow and gained, I will start on a downward spiral and eat what I shouldn't out of depression.  I'd rather just stick to the plan and weigh next week instead.  Anyone else feel this way?



Two members told me last night before they got on the scale that they weren't going to come because they had bad weeks and knew they were up and just didn't want to face it.  It actually ended up that they were both down and one was down over a pound so you can't always go with how you feel.  Even if it does turn out that you're up, you should always go to your weigh-in / meeting because you'll find the motivation there to help you get back on track and have a good week.  Skipping it because of a bad week usually means another bad week!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

BabyTigger99 said:


> Okay, question for my WW Lifetimers.  So, I hit lifetime the first week of March.  Now, I am thinking that my goal was set to low.  I have struggled mightily for the last 6 weeks, but still stay about 140.  Anyone know how to go about changing their goal weight?  I have realized that 140 is much more realistic for me, instead of 135.  Even my DH said to me this weekend that I actually look better with a little bit of the weight put back on.



I can tell you how it works in Canada...  Inside our weight record (on the back) is a BMI chart.  Find your height and then find the top of your BMI range.  If the weight you want to change to is not above the top of the range, the staff at your center should have a change form for you to fill out and that should take care of everything for you.  If it is above, you'll need a note from your doctor stating a specific weight that he thinks is best for you and then you'll likely have to still fill out that form.


----------



## pwdebbie

Down 1.8 last night taking me to an even 35 lbs off at the end of sixteen weeks.  I'm happy with that!  Dd who started two weeks before me also hit 35 lbs last night.


----------



## NC State

I lost 1.8 lbs this week!  That's the total weight that I gained in the past two weeks.  Boy, do I feel better that I'm back to a 42 lb lost.  

The only change I made this week was that I only ate half of my "bonus pts" and the one hour in the gym I used it as "4 pts" not "7 pts".  That made the biggest difference.  My plan for this week is to change up my breakfast and lunch menu.  I think that my body is looking for a change and I'm going to increase my running time in the gym as well.  Instead of walking 10/running 5, I'm going to do walking 8 mins/running 7 mins for one hour.  

Don't give up...keep going no matter how many times you get down.  As a good friend tells me, when a bump comes in the road just jump over it and keep going!

-Stephanie


----------



## cmcadoo66

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Any one ever skip weigh-in because they feel fat?  I ate the rest of my WPs tonight and now I feel bloated.  I'm afraid if I weigh tomorrow and gained, I will start on a downward spiral and eat what I shouldn't out of depression.  I'd rather just stick to the plan and weigh next week instead.  Anyone else feel this way?



I always weigh myself regardless of how I think it will be. It isn't easy, especially when I got back on track, but I always have to face what I have done. And you didn't do too bad afterall! If you do ever get to try Zumba, I think you will love it! I am not a fan of exercise at all but I am loving Zumba!



keahgirl8 said:


> Weigh-in day...
> 
> I am down 4.4 pounds, bringing my total to 52.6!  I am so excited!  I went camping last week, so I couldn't work out like I usually do.  I did my best, but I had no idea what the scale would say!



Congrats!! You did awesome!!



disneydreamin247 said:


> My Zumba set arrived today!!! I can't wait to get started with it!



With my personality, I don't think I could stick with it at home (as my dusty collection of workout DVDs can attest too). But Zumba is great and I look forward to each session!



lisajl said:


> My WI last night was good.  Lost .4 lbs.,  not much, but it is still a loss!
> I have 16 lbs to go to meet my goal!  Seems like a lot of weight but not as much as I started out with!  I am really loving WW!



Congrats! Crossing my fingers for a loss tomorrow morning.



pwdebbie said:


> Down 1.8 last night taking me to an even 35 lbs off at the end of sixteen weeks.  I'm happy with that!  Dd who started two weeks before me also hit 35 lbs last night.



35 lbs in 16 weeks is fantastic!! Congrats!!



NC State said:


> I lost 1.8 lbs this week!  That's the total weight that I gained in the past two weeks.  Boy, do I feel better that I'm back to a 42 lb lost.
> 
> The only change I made this week was that I only ate half of my "bonus pts" and the one hour in the gym I used it as "4 pts" not "7 pts".  That made the biggest difference.  My plan for this week is to change up my breakfast and lunch menu.  I think that my body is looking for a change and I'm going to increase my running time in the gym as well.  Instead of walking 10/running 5, I'm going to do walking 8 mins/running 7 mins for one hour.
> 
> Don't give up...keep going no matter how many times you get down.  As a good friend tells me, when a bump comes in the road just jump over it and keep going!
> 
> -Stephanie



Congratulations on the loss!! Sounds like you are doing a great job at making this program work for you!!


----------



## cmcadoo66

Well it was another great workout at Zumba! I can't believe how fast 45 minutes goes in that class. I find that I am wishing they would add a third class because twice a week isn't enough. But I did hear tonight that they are working on adding a day. Otherwise I am going to have to find a class that takes drop-ins and join them on Friday or Saturday.

WI is tomorrow morning! Feeling good so I expect to see a loss. Hoping I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Tinker_Belle

Good morning! My name is Lisa, and I'm new to this thread.  I'm so glad I found you guys! I recently recommitted to losing on WW after I tore my Achilles dancing at a wedding...who knew that could happen?  

I joined WW in January and lost 10 of the 60 pounds I have to lose.  After the injury (about a month ago), I gained 5 back (I think...it's hard to get an accurate weight with the walking boot I have to wear), since I can't do much by way of exercise.

Right now I'm trying to focus primarily on establishing better eating habits.  It looks like you guys have some fantastic suggestions!


----------



## Sandi

Tinker_Belle said:


> Good morning! My name is Lisa, and I'm new to this thread.  I'm so glad I found you guys! I recently recommitted to losing on WW after I tore my Achilles dancing at a wedding...who knew that could happen?
> 
> I joined WW in January and lost 10 of the 60 pounds I have to lose.  After the injury (about a month ago), I gained 5 back (I think...it's hard to get an accurate weight with the walking boot I have to wear), since I can't do much by way of exercise.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to focus primarily on establishing better eating habits.  It looks like you guys have some fantastic suggestions!



Welcome Lisa!  
This really is a good thread with a lot of wonderful contributors.  I think we're coming up on our maximum length, so someone will need to start a continuation thread soon.  What does your doctor suggest for exercise with your injury?  Even weightlifting for your upper body would help you burn calories and re-shape your muscles.  I always figure something is better than nothing!


----------



## Tinker_Belle

Sandi said:


> Welcome Lisa!
> This really is a good thread with a lot of wonderful contributors.  I think we're coming up on our maximum length, so someone will need to start a continuation thread soon.  What does your doctor suggest for exercise with your injury?  Even weightlifting for your upper body would help you burn calories and re-shape your muscles.  I always figure something is better than nothing!



Thank you, Sandi!   I'll be sure to follow the new thread!

I absolutely agree about doing something.  So far, I've been doing crunches and working out my upper body with hand weights every other day or so.  Cardio is the greatest challenge now.  I try to get in a short walk every day, although it takes me twice as long and my hip hurts from my legs being different heights (the boot is taller than my sneaker...even with the wedge insert).  I thought maybe I could swim...even just tread water, but my physical therapist said no.  

I'd love any other suggestions...or a suggestion of a shoe that would add 3 inches to my good leg!


----------



## pwdebbie

Sandi said:


> Welcome Lisa!
> think we're coming up on our maximum length, so someone will need to start a continuation thread soon.



I went ahead and started a new thread here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2949554

I hope I did it correctly!  

Please make all new posts to the new thread so the mods can close this one.


----------

